# *** 190 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 ***



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

*190 visa grant gang 2018*

Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes I am ... I lodged my 190 application on 19 Dec 2017 

What about you?

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

I lodged it on 16th November.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Lodged on 5th December for Vic, NSW, Tasmania, SA
Job code 261313
age 30
English 10
Exp 10
Qualification 15


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Yes I am ... I lodged my 190 application on 19 Dec 2017
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


29th November!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

hi All, 

I lodged my application on 7th-Dec


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes me

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramyt (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes me too
Job code 135112 ICT Project Manager 
Points 55+5
Job assessment received from ACS on 18th sep 17
Lodged EOI on 20th sep 17 for VIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

gee91 said:


> 29th November!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I lodged 190 QLD on 16 Nov 2017 but no update yet.
Do you have any update?

I am not sure how long it would take.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

One of my friend received co contact today for medicals for 190 NSW Accountant at 80 points lodged on 16th November, 2017. So, I feel 190 is being processed.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 190 visa submission. :couch2:

I know there's already for 189, just want to create a specific thread for 190 people. Atleast to keep us updated with the trend for our visa type.

Please state your State, Lodged Date, Code and other important information to help others.

(Not sure if there's already an existing thread. In case have, let me know. I'll delete this).


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

To start, I saw someone in Whatsapp group receiving direct grant today just after 2 months. Very nice to know.

If you're a member of this forum, apologies in advanced for posting it here. And congrats!


Type: 190 NSW
Code: 261311
EOI: 23 April 2017
Points:70
EOI updated: 21 July 2017
Points:75 
NSW sponsorship email: 26 Sept 2017
NSW Application: 30 Sept 2017
Invited: 5 Nov 2017
Applied: 10 Nov 2017
Uploaded all documents upfront: 11 Nov 2017
Medical: 21 Nov 2017
Granted: 11 Jan 2018
IED: 17 July 2018


----------



## SMcphilemy1 (Nov 9, 2017)

ThAts good to know. We lodged 190 visa application. 20/11 hopefully will hear soon


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

SMcphilemy1 said:


> ThAts good to know. We lodged 190 visa application. 20/11 hopefully will hear soon


I lodged on 21/11/17 65+5 points nsw state sponsoirship
no invite yet....hoping to recieve sooner

261313
Age 30
edu 15
work exp 10
pte 10
Total 65+5 
Currently onshore sydney


----------



## SMcphilemy1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello all 
We lodged our visa 190 nsw on 20.11.17 will be great to hear how everyone else is getting on too. Good luck to you all


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Just saw this.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#

Not really sure if my understanding is correct. Looks like 190 processing is higher priority than 189.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, that is written quite clear



> Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.





> All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the MLTSSL - Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications.


If MLTSSL stands for old 189 SOL.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

I am subscribing to this thread. I am waiting for a direct grant. 

*Type:* 190 NSW 70 points (65+5)
*Code:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
*EOI updated:* 16 June 2017
*NSW nomination email: *17 Nov 2017
*NSW Application applied:* 27 Nov 2017
*NSW Application approved: *12 Dec 2017
*Applied for 190 visa:* 20 Dec 2017
*Uploaded all documents (with PCC) upfront:* 21 Dec 2017
*Uploaded also Medical upfront:* 5 Jan 2018
*Grant:* ??? hopefully in Q1-18


----------



## SMcphilemy1 (Nov 9, 2017)

This is my timeline so far 
Type 190 New South Wales 
Code 272511 social worker 
Expression of interest submitted 3.11.2017 
Application for sponsorship 8.11.17
Invited 14.11.17
Application for Visa lodged on 20.12.17 
All documents uploaded 
Medical added on the 28.11.17

Points 
Age 25 
English language PTE 10
Skilled employment 10 
Education 15 
NSW state nomination 5
Total .65 

Applied offshore using a migration agent 

Awaiting grant ????


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dears 

i have received an invitation from Queensland, i submitted all the required documents and made the application processing payment . can you advice how long it takes usually to receive the final approve? . and what is the next step to grant the visa ?

Thanks


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dears
> 
> i have received an invitation from Queensland, i submitted all the required documents and made the application processing payment . can you advice how long it takes usually to receive the final approve? . and what is the next step to grant the visa ?
> 
> Thanks


What I know is processing can take up to 12 weeks. But some received theirs earlier.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

ok Then after getting the final approve what are the next step


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

Type: 190 NSW 70 points (65+5)
Code: 261313 (Software Engineer )
EOI updated: 21 August 2017
NSW nomination email: 20 October 2017
NSW Application applied: 27 October 2017
NSW Application approved: 19 Dec 2017
Lodged 190 visa: 28 Dec 2017
Uploaded all documents: 28 Dec 2017
Uploaded PCC upfront: 11 January 2018
Uploaded Medical upfront: 15 Jan 2018
Grant: Awaiting...


----------



## Shallv (Jan 15, 2018)

ramyt said:


> Yes me too
> Job code 135112 ICT Project Manager
> Points 55+5
> Job assessment received from ACS on 18th sep 17
> ...


Hi, BRO,is there any update on your case?


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there, mine is 190 QLD. I lodged in Sep 17, paid VAC2 on 5 Jan 2018 and now waiting for the golden email


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

hello guys, 

Hopefully, I can give u guys make relieved. At least, Ppl are working lol 

I lodged 190 visa (NSW) on 6th Nov 2017.
CO contacted me on 15th Dec 2017 asking for PCC. 
I provided PCC on 27th Dec 2017. 
waiting for GRANT: ??


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

*190 New Processing time*

Hello Everyone,

190 Processing time changed. Checked my Immiaccount just now

It is now 7 to 9 Months.

Good news for many of us like me who are waiting for the golden email.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

stella1 said:


> At least, Ppl are working lol
> ?


Global visa processing times have been updated today.
They have decreased from 8-11 months to 7-9 months


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

I forgot to upload the correct police certificate. Today I was asked to provide the police certificate then I realized that I provided the wrong one. I attached the correct document today. 

VISA lodged QLD190 -------16/11/2017
VISA granted------- ?????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 190 Processing time changed. Checked my Immiaccount just now
> 
> ...


Don’t get too excited

If it has gone down this month, it can go up again next
It’s keeps changing either ways every month

Cheers


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

any news? 



stella1 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Hopefully, I can give u guys make relieved. At least, Ppl are working lol
> 
> ...


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Don’t get too excited
> 
> If it has gone down this month, it can go up again next
> It’s keeps changing either ways every month
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Someone like you who has received the grant will not understand how difficult it becomes to wait n wait so long. Very easy to say " wait patiently " but in reality it is damm tough.

It definitely feels good from our perspective, that the processing time has come down, knowing very well that it might change again, maybe against our favour. 

But any good development has to be taken positively to keep yourself mentally motivated and to keep a positive mindset.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi ... i am about to lodge visa application.. i already have PCC from a gulf country but there is a small error on PCC (1 character wrong in name spelling i.e. they put a instead of u in the middle of first name) whereas passport details are correct... it will be a long procedure to correct it.. shall i attach the same one or DIBP will not accept this error... kindly advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would advise you to get it corrected because CO might ask for it later. Why take a chance.


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Good to know things are going forward for others... Lets hope for the best and guys, please keep us updated on the progress of the application... Cheers


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nah, not yet.
Does anyone know how long does it take to verify PCC from immigration department briefly? 

Cheers


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

environ_sci said:


> any news?


Nah, not yet.
Does anyone know how long does it take to verify PCC from immigration department briefly? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stella1 said:


> Nah, not yet.
> Does anyone know how long does it take to verify PCC from immigration department briefly?
> 
> Cheers


Verification of PCC by the department, is just a part of the entire process 
You do not get updates, when each box is ticked

Cheers


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello friends 

I just got approval from NSW and DIBP to apply for the 190. Please can anybody help me with the required documents?

I’m married and my wife is heavy with twins and EDD is February 28. Here are the Documents I already know about 

PCC for us both

Health Declarations 

Reference Letters from previous employers

Proof of partners functional English

Please what else is necessary to proceed?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Verification of PCC by the department, is just a part of the entire process
> You do not get updates, when each box is ticked
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for ur comment. 

I was so stupid that I didnt prepare for PCC from my home country when i lodged the application. so CO asked me to upload it. 
should have gotten grant already if i did it  bit disappointed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stella1 said:


> Thanks for ur comment.
> 
> I was so stupid that I didnt prepare for PCC from my home country when i lodged the application. so CO asked me to upload it.
> should have gotten grant already if i did it  bit disappointed


Don’t worry

It happens

I also made mistakes when applying and submitted Form 1023 and yet got my grant in 15 days
Heavens have not fallen if the CO has contacted you

Upload the PCC ASAP and wait for grant

Cheers


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Well, anybody heard about any Grant so far after new year? Specifically For NSW 190?


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi everyone... What is the usual expected tym to visa grant after geTting invitation fr 189 0r 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sravan0500 said:


> Hi everyone... What is the usual expected tym to visa grant after geTting invitation fr 189 0r 190.


Majority grants are around the 6 months time point currently after paying the visa fees and uploading the documents 

The extremes are just a couple of weeks to a couple,of years

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I lodged my 190 visa for NSW yesterday.
1. When can I expect my grant?
2. After my visa grant , I think there is some time limit before which I have to pay my 1st visit to Australia.


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh god is it?? 



newbienz said:


> Sravan0500 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone... What is the usual expected tym to visa grant after geTting invitation fr 189 0r 190.
> ...


----------



## Sravan0500 (Jan 19, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sravan0500 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone... What is the usual expected tym to visa grant after geTting invitation fr 189 0r 190.
> ...



How long it is taking to get inviations, as i raised my EOI on dec 22 wid 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW


Whn can i expect invitation....pls help me wid info


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sravan0500 said:


> How long it is taking to get inviations, as i raised my EOI on dec 22 wid 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW
> 
> 
> Whn can i expect invitation....pls help me wid info


I don’t predict invites 

Ask Tony

Cheers


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don’t get too excited
> 
> If it has gone down this month, it can go up again next
> It’s keeps changing either ways every month
> ...


But with less 189 invites being sent, (300 every round!!) that means less visa applications lodged therefore an overall decrease in processing times for most point based migration visas. I reckon we'll see a further decrease to 5-7 months soon.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa for NSW yesterday.
> 1. When can I expect my grant?
> 2. After my visa grant , I think there is some time limit before which I have to pay my 1st visit to Australia.


Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi Animesh, 

Well the grant might take anything from 7 days to an year. And if we talk about the time that you might have before you fly, it probably depends on the date of your Medical / PCC. As far as my knowledge is concerned, you need to land in Australia within a year from the date of Medical / PCC... Not sure though, please confirm the same with someone else as well... Cheers mate... Wish you all the very best...


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, i lodged in Sep 17, VAC2 paid on 5 Jan 18, hope to receive the golden emails soon. All the best to us


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theaccountant said:


> Hi Animesh,
> 
> Well the grant might take anything from 7 days to an year. And if we talk about the time that you might have before you fly, it probably depends on the date of your Medical / PCC. As far as my knowledge is concerned, you need to land in Australia within a year from the date of Medical / PCC... Not sure though, please confirm the same with someone else as well... Cheers mate... Wish you all the very best...


It’s correct
The last date you have to enter Australia will be given in the grant letter
It will mostly depend upon the validity date of the PCC and Medical as written my Animesh

Cheers


----------



## dxbdxb1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I have uploaded my document on 20 March 2017 for 263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer and my last communications with the assigned officer in July 2017, after that no email from his side. I already have completed 10 months and as per current timelines, v190 is not taking more than 9 months. 

What do you suggest? should I contact the assigned officer or any other option?


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

dxbdxb1 said:


> Hi,
> I have uploaded my document on 20 March 2017 for 263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer and my last communications with the assigned officer in July 2017, after that no email from his side. I already have completed 10 months and as per current timelines, v190 is not taking more than 9 months.
> 
> What do you suggest? should I contact the assigned officer or any other option?


Hi DXB,

Since you have completed 10 months, you should call DIBP and ask for an update.

Recently a friend of mine who has applied in 189 did the same thing. His application has crossed 9 months and in 189 the processing timeline is 8 months. He called DIBP. They listened to his feedback, apologized for the delay and said that they will send a note to the concerned CO.

So there is no harm in calling them. At least they will look into the matter and might expedite the process.

DIBP no is +61131880. Use Skype credit . It works

Best of Luck


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

Work Exp : 15
Age : 30
Education : 15
English Language test : 10
State nomination 190 : 5
Total points : 75

NSW 190 state nomination apply : 18/09/2017
NSW 190 Invitation : 23/09/2017
NSW 190 invitation approval : 20/11/2017
NSW190 EOI invitation : 21/11/2017
NSW Visa lodge : 24/11/2017
Visa grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

TejPatil said:


> Work Exp : 15
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> English Language test : 10
> ...


hi tej, but with 70 points for 189 you should have recieved by now isnt it?
you applied only 190 isit?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shacanozo said:


> ok Then after getting the final approve what are the next step


go to Australia lane:


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I lodged NSW 190 Visa on 22/12/2018, health check is clearance, all documents are uploaded. It is over 1 month but my online immi status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed." Is that normal for visa processing? When I did Google search, the status should change to "In progress" after 28 days. Thanks


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Alkira said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged NSW 190 Visa on 22/12/2018, health check is clearance, all documents are uploaded. It is over 1 month but my online immi status is still "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed." Is that normal for visa processing? When I did Google search, the status should change to "In progress" after 28 days. Thanks


Take note also that there's a 2 weeks holiday I think last December.

Also, some applications goes from Received to Grant after sometime. This I believe what they called Direct Grant. Since you already submitted all you docs ahead, you have a high chance for this. Just pray that no CO contact for you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

churek said:


> Take note also that there's a 2 weeks holiday I think last December.
> 
> Also, some applications goes from Received to Grant after sometime. This I believe what they called Direct Grant. Since you already submitted all you docs ahead, you have a high chance for this. Just pray that no CO contact for you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Many thanks Churek


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Any grant in calendar year 2018 so far?


----------



## Lynmin (Jan 24, 2018)

hi
is there a thread about which documents are required for uploading online for 190 visa ?
which documents required for notary public certification and which ones DIBP will accept if just scan and upload? colour/ bw?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lynmin said:


> hi
> is there a thread about which documents are required for uploading online for 190 visa ?
> which documents required for notary public certification and which ones DIBP will accept if just scan and upload? colour/ bw?


There is no specific thread as such
But in both 189/190 threads there are several members who have posted their own lists

DIBP website has their own list

As long as the documents are scanned in colour, no document need to be notarised for uploading for 190

Cheers


----------



## pals78 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi All,

my first post - hope in right thread. I see so many experts here so writing my situation in brief. Any advise would help a lot. I have total 17 years exp in IT. Currently doing ACS Skill Assessment (ICT Minor) for Software Engineer. Planning my PTE as well. By March end due to age I am loosing 10 points. After March end my total points would be 65 (189) and 70 (190). 

In case I get positive assessment by mid Feb 18 ( right now in assessing stage), do you think it's possible to log EOI and get a invitation in 1 month time (ICT ) with 75 points (189) and 80(190). After that point reduces by 10, means chances also reduces drastically. 

Whats the chance of getting nomination under 190 with 65+5 points. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Pal S


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pals78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> my first post - hope in right thread. I see so many experts here so writing my situation in brief. Any advise would help a lot. I have total 17 years exp in IT. Currently doing ACS Skill Assessment (ICT Minor) for Software Engineer. Planning my PTE as well. By March end due to age I am loosing 10 points. After March end my total points would be 65 (189) and 70 (190).
> 
> ...


If you can complete the process by mid to even end Feb and lodge the EOI with 75 points under 189, the chances of you getting an invite are quite high in March.
I am presuming that you will lose points at the *** end of March and your EOI will participate in 2 rounds

Cheers


----------



## pals78 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Newbienz. Trying my best to crack PTE A before that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynmin (Jan 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is no specific thread as such
> But in both 189/190 threads there are several members who have posted their own lists
> 
> DIBP website has their own list
> ...


thank you


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am in the process of filling the Visa form for 189 and I am in a bit of dilemma related to medicals for my Spouse. 


So here's the thing:

My spouse is currently on my 457 VISA and we got her medicals done for it back in February 2017. 
Now the 189 application form asks this question:
"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" - Yes or No. If Yes then provide HAP ID.

And has the below info text against the field:

"Select Yes to this question if in the last 12 months the applicant has completed:

1. the required health examinations for this visa application up-front prior to lodging their application, or

2. health examinations for another visa application which may be able to be re-used for this visa application.

The department will then assess whether any required health examinations remain outstanding and must still be completed as part of the processing of this visa application.​"


Now the 457 VISA didn't had HIV test which is a must for 189 application and it's going to expire anyway next month even before the CO gets allocated.


My question is: If I provide the HAP ID of the 457 medical for my spouse, would the system allow me to schedule a 189 specific test for my spouse after the completion of application and would I be able to provide the new HAP ID somewhere in the application so that the CO considers only that and not the old one ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of filling the Visa form for 189 and I am in a bit of dilemma related to medicals for my Spouse.
> 
> ...


You lose nothing by giving the existing HAP ID numbers

The CO may ask you to complete the entire suite of tests,or maybe just the HIV test which you have not done. They have a lot of discretion 

Either way, once the test results are uploaded, they would be linked with your application automatically and supersede the previous results where applicable and your medical tab would show no action required

Cheers


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Just open my ImmiAccount after 53days after submitting application, and... It's still in Received state. Lol

But I noticed the Estimated Processing Time is now shortened, from 8-11months to 7-9months.

Seems good news atleast.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

spirecode said:


> hi tej, but with 70 points for 189 you should have recieved by now isnt it?
> you applied only 190 isit?


I did receive 189 invite in last round. but that's like 2 months late invite than 190.
The way currently DIBP progressing , it will take whole year for 189, so I thought may be 190 will be faster. Besides my sister lives in NSW so 190 works for me.

Has anyone else got the grant among offshore applicants?

Thanks,
Tej


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

churek said:


> Just open my ImmiAccount after 53days after submitting application, and... It's still in Received state. Lol
> 
> But I noticed the Estimated Processing Time is now shortened, from 8-11months to 7-9months.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It's not 7 to 9 months. It's actually 5 to 8 months.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> It's not 7 to 9 months. It's actually 5 to 8 months.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> ...


5-8months i believe is for 189. 190 is 7-9months.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Quick question about 190 for NSW...I currently have 2 separate eoi for 189 (75 pts) and 190 (80 pts). Both are dated Jan 21 2018. However, I'm suspending the 190 for the time being because I want to give the 189 a chance without burning the 190 in case I get invited before the 189.

Where am I in the queue say 3-6 months from now and I want to re-activate my 190 eoi submission? Do I maintain my original eoi date of Jan 21 2018 or will I get moved back into the line?

Thanks


----------



## cryoguy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

Do I need to provide employment evidence even though I'm not claiming any points for work experience?

cryoguy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cryoguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to provide employment evidence even though I'm not claiming any points for work experience?
> 
> cryoguy


The members are divided on this issue

It has never been decided conclusively either way

I submitted evidence for the period for which I did not claim points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

govtec said:


> Quick question about 190 for NSW...I currently have 2 separate eoi for 189 (75 pts) and 190 (80 pts). Both are dated Jan 21 2018. However, I'm suspending the 190 for the time being because I want to give the 189 a chance without burning the 190 in case I get invited before the 189.
> 
> Where am I in the queue say 3-6 months from now and I want to re-activate my 190 eoi submission? Do I maintain my original eoi date of Jan 21 2018 or will I get moved back into the line?
> 
> Thanks


You maintain your seniority when you reactivate provided no points have changed in the interim period

But in 190 , there is no concept of seniority 
The states can invite anybody irrespective of points or date of lodging, and they actually do

Cheers


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

churek said:


> Just open my ImmiAccount after 53days after submitting application, and... It's still in Received state. Lol
> 
> But I noticed the Estimated Processing Time is now shortened, from 8-11months to 7-9months.
> 
> ...


Same as mine


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

can we email DIBP to extend the period for IED ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> can we email DIBP to extend the period for IED ?


Members have successfully done the same when they have given a credible reason why they are asking for an extension 

However, it is completely at the mercy of the CO

Cheers


----------



## arkaonelovemanu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello wonderful people, not sure if this is the right thread to put my query, feel free to suggest me to remove. So I am on a 457 visa (am a software engineer, DevOps guy ) and the role alotted to me was ICT Support Engineer. I am planning to submit documents for ACS for ICT Support Engineer Role but saw that many of the states dont support that role for 190 . So my query is does Victoria do the same ? (my current client office is in Melbourne CBD) . Or should I go for a Developer Role and format my documents accordingly when submitting to ACS. Also, after the ACS evaulation, what should be my prefrred date of lodging EOI (if any?) 

As of now my points stand -
Age- 30 points
English-10 (missed 20 by just 1 mark  )
Work Exp outside Aus - 6 years (5 points?)
Have a masters degree and a bachelors degree from University of Calcutta, India. (15)

Thanks, pls feel free to PM me for suggestions.


----------



## arkaonelovemanu (Feb 1, 2018)

^forgot to add to the above : I will be completing 1 year work in Aus (extra 5 points) in Nov 17.Should I go for the ACS after that? The reason I am hurrying is because I fear if any PR rules might change after March 2018


----------



## ramyt (Nov 30, 2017)

Shallv said:


> Hi, BRO,is there any update on your case?




Hi bro
No updates yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arkaonelovemanu said:


> ^forgot to add to the above : I will be completing 1 year work in Aus (extra 5 points) in Nov 17.Should I go for the ACS after that? The reason I am hurrying is because I fear if any PR rules might change after March 2018




Nov 18? 

If you are still in the same company and role and acs is still valid then no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandysands (Feb 1, 2018)

I would like to follow this post.

Applied for my visa for south Australia 190 on the 21st of November, medicals uploaded 10th December. Just waiting for good news now. The wait is Killing me, praying to get our visas granted soon ??????


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

*Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer(261312)?*

Hi Guys,

I am currently in 457 visa and working in Melbourne.My current visa role is "Developer Programmer".
I am planning to apply for PR ( 190 as of now), could you please tell me what is the best ANZSCO Code among Software Engineer (261313) or
Developer Programmer(261312) I should apply?
is there any restriction that I should only apply for 261312 as my visa role is Developer Programmer?

Thanks
Anoop


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

I lodged my application on 24th Nov 2017 for 190 NSW
I got my first CO contact on 5th Feb asking employment evidence.

This is just to tell you guys, things are moving.

Waiting for GRANT ray2::ranger:


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

TejPatil said:


> I lodged my application on 24th Nov 2017 for 190 NSW
> I got my first CO contact on 5th Feb asking employment evidence.
> 
> This is just to tell you guys, things are moving.
> ...


Well, that's good news. I noticed that it takes approximately 2 months after visa lodging to have contact from CO.

I applied on 21 Dec with uploading all required documents upfront and even more, so I hope to receive a direct grant soon...


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, that's good news. I noticed that it takes approximately 2 months after visa lodging to have contact from CO.
> 
> I applied on 21 Dec with uploading all required documents upfront and even more, so I hope to receive a direct grant soon...


Great to hear about your case, you may hear back from DIBP soon.

I was kinda hoping for direct grant but missed it by just 1 doc. Luck... that's all I can say.

Good luck to you.

:thumb:


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can any of you help me with the below issue.

I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.

Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.

Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


----------



## deepak shergill (Feb 8, 2018)

i was a silent reader of this forum, now i am glad to share that i, my wife and my child has got grant. below is the all details of my journey for getting PR;
occupation 334111 general plumber 
Tra rejected 15/07/2014
Tra rejected 31/03/2016
Tra successfull 06/12/2016

489 invitation (10 days)
20/01/2017
190 invitation (20 days)
30/01/2017

190 lodged 03/03/2017
co contact 13/03/2017 (medical, pcc, additional information)

second co contact 30/11/2017 (vac2 payment)

visa grant 03/02/2018


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

deepak shergill said:


> i was a silent reader of this forum, now i am glad to share that i, my wife and my child has got grant. below is the all details of my journey for getting PR;
> occupation 334111 general plumber
> Tra rejected 15/07/2014
> Tra rejected 31/03/2016
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandip.extc (Jul 12, 2016)

sam99a said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of filling the Visa form for 189 and I am in a bit of dilemma related to medicals for my Spouse.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,
I am also in same situation. 
Could you please advise if I should do only pending test or whole set of tests.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

*Crossed 10 months with NSW State SPonsorship(190*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI for 190 long back with NSW, didn't hear from them yet.
Unfortunately i didnt apply for 189 that time and included 189 only in May, so there is still a month backlog for 189 invitation as well.

Can you guys advice me o further steps ? I didnt went to agent, self applied.

EOI Submitted on - 1st Mar, 2017
Nominated Occupation: Analyst Programmer - 261311
Points Claimed - 65 + 5 (State Sponsor)

Regards,
Karthick


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I lodge my application on 18/12... no news yet... Anyone lodge around December that had CO allocation or Direct grant? 

Thanks


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, 

I believe this is automatic created, I don't think so you should do anything with it 



sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any of you help me with the below issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Shia123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodge my application on 18/12... no news yet... Anyone lodge around December that had CO allocation or Direct grant?
> 
> Thanks


No mate. I have lodged mine on 05/12 and waiting patiently.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leo2575 said:


> No mate. I have lodged mine on 05/12 and waiting patiently.


As per current trend it will take some time... no rushing at all.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> As per current trend it will take some time... no rushing at all.


yes.. folks who have lodged in Nov are getting either grants or CO contacts now. so Dec is around the corner.. 


Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamwalrupali (Jan 25, 2018)

leo2575 said:


> yes.. folks who have lodged in Nov are getting either grants or CO contacts now. so Dec is around the corner..
> 
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


I have lodged in November, but still no CO assigned.. :-(

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

What is your occupation code and when did you lodge. What is the status of your application.

Good Luck. Cheers!

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Lodged my application today. Will upload documents in the coming week. The attach documents feature shows only "attach more documents" so I will wait 24 hours for the system to normalize as I have read this has happened to many applicants...


----------



## jamwalrupali (Jan 25, 2018)

st_141 said:


> What is your occupation code and when did you lodge. What is the status of your application.
> 
> Good Luck. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]My occupation code is 26111 and I lodged in November... Well my agent filed the application so according to him the status is still received. 

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

I have lodged as General Accountant on 16th November and it is still received. 

I feel 190 is slow in comparison to 189 although 190 is under priority processing.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

i lodged my 190 application on 28 jan 2018 , i made the payment and attached all required documents.moreover i submitted the PCC and medical result as well hopefully to get direct grant

However, i read some people here waited for CO contact to submit their PCC and medical. 
did i made a mistake to provide those documents earlier than CO request ?


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

It happens to me... I didn't wait and I submitted everything under other  



shawnfj said:


> Lodged my application today. Will upload documents in the coming week. The attach documents feature shows only "attach more documents" so I will wait 24 hours for the system to normalize as I have read this has happened to many applicants...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Shia123 said:


> It happens to me... I didn't wait and I submitted everything under other


There is a message that pops up on immi account when logged in saying something alone the lines of waiting until application is in received state before uploading docs as some people face technical difficulties with having the various categories after making the payment....


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> No mate. I have lodged mine on 05/12 and waiting patiently.




Today one person received grant , he applied on 5th December 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

That message appear after I submitted my documents. I sent an email reporting the problem 




shawnfj said:


> There is a message that pops up on immi account when logged in saying something alone the lines of waiting until application is in received state before uploading docs as some people face technical difficulties with having the various categories after making the payment....


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, just to be sure, there aren't any categories like work experience under your partner's application (I am claiming partner points). So do you need to upload these documents under your own application or do I upload under partner's application, but which category. Would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> i lodged my 190 application on 28 jan 2018 , i made the payment and attached all required documents.moreover i submitted the PCC and medical result as well hopefully to get direct grant
> 
> However, i read some people here waited for CO contact to submit their PCC and medical.
> did i made a mistake to provide those documents earlier than CO request ?


any advice mates ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Do you have any section called "Others"? (I am not claiming partner points, hence cannot exactly comment)

Ideally you should have that option under partner section. Else upload the details with proper naming of the file under the "Others" section.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Do you have any section called "Others"? (I am not claiming partner points, hence cannot exactly comment)
> 
> Ideally you should have that option under partner section. Else upload the details with proper naming of the file under the "Others" section.


Thanks Ravi, I think I will do that. Just to be sure, are there any applicants who could confirm on where they loaded the partner work and qualification documents so I could proceed further.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Today one person received grant , he applied on 5th December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Was he onshore or offshore?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> any advice mates ?


You have done the correct thing. PCC and medical are mandatory. CO noticing the lack of these docs and asking would have consumed unnecessary delay.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

I received official ITA for 190NSW minuted ago, here is my timeline:
General Accountant 221111
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Oz study: 5
English: 20
Exp: 5
DOE: 30/11/2017
Pre-invite: 18/12/2017
Lodge pre-invite: 25/12/2017
ITA: 15/02/2018

I have done PCC from my country and thinking to lodge health check soon, but any tip for submitting documents to BIDP? I googled it but not clear, so it's good to know more.
Thanks.


----------



## pankajsinghrawat14 (Feb 15, 2018)

By god's grace, I received my grant yesterday (14th Feb 18). Following are my timelines:

-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 12/05/2017
EOI Lodged: 12/05/2017
VIC Nomination Lodged (with job offer): 02/10/2017 
VIC Nomination Approval : 30/11/2017 
Visa Lodged : 02/12/2017
Visa Grant : 14/02/2018
IED : 07/11/2018
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 10 points
Work Exp: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 25 points
Total: 60+5 points


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Congratulations!!!



pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> By god's grace, I received my grant yesterday (14th Feb 18). Following are my timelines:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)
> ...


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

TejPatil said:


> Work Exp : 15
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> English Language test : 10
> ...


I am in the same boat. I applied QLD 190 on 16 Nov 2017. I did mistake to upload a PCC document and CO asked me last month on 18 Jan 2018, and I attached the correct document. Since then the application status shows "Assessment in Progress". 
Did you hear back from CO? What's your update?


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> I received my grant yesterday


Congrats!!!!arty:


----------



## Trupti16 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello,
I will be applying for 190, my credentials below
ANZCO code : 149212 ( customer service manager) 
Age : 25 points
Qualifications :15 points
Experience: 0 points ( vetassess only considered my one years experience in assessment against the 10 years I submitted to them )
Total points :40
IELTS will appear : additional 10 or 20 points

Consider I get 50 or 60 points ( subject to IELTS scores) how much wait time should I expect for my visa? I know it's a subjective question. But need to understand what should I expect.

Please share your views also let me know is there any way out I can grab more points.

Cheers!!
Trupti


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Finally Good News is here*

Hello Friends,
With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.

Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum

Timelines mentioned below

Mechanical Engg - 65 + 5 ( VIC 190 )

VIC 190 EOI submission : 28/03/2017
Invitation : 21/04/2017

VISA lodged : 10/06/2017 ( All documents except Medicals)
Co contact : 21/06/2017 ( for Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof) 
Medicals done : 06/07/2017
Info uploaded : 12/07/2017
Received NJL : 27/10/2017 due to unsuccessful Employment verification:
Replied to NJL : 10/11/2017
Employment Verification: 31/01/2018 by AHC Dubai
Grant :15/02/2018
IED: 5th July 2018 (one day before medical)


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> ...




AHC Dubai ?? Are you a UAE resident ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

I am residing in Muscat


----------



## dxbdxb1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I have applied for PR (ImmiAccount)for 190 category with 60+5 points in March 2017. CO was assigned, and last communication with him was in July 2017. As per Global processing time, I already have crossed the upper limit of time. But till not there is no reply back from DIBP for visa grant. 

I called to Make an inquiry - Department of Home Affairs (131881), but no response after call till now. I was reading one forum and found the option of " Online Form - Compliments, Complaints, and Suggestions." Kindly suggest, should I lodge a complain or simply wait for their reply back. Moreover, will it be any impact on my case if I complain? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Trupti16 said:


> Hello,
> I will be applying for 190, my credentials below
> ANZCO code : 149212 ( customer service manager)
> Age : 25 points
> ...




Processing time does not depend on points



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Im a Chef,I got invitation on 20/11 NSW 60 points.
Applied and paied on 4/12
Sent all police checks on 2/1
Medical check 6/1

Waiting for grant.

May I know what is the "direct grant" I read about.

Thanks


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

gee91 said:


> Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


There is a whatsapp group for VIC you can PM me


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a Chef,I got invitation on 20/11 NSW 60 points.
> Applied and paied on 4/12
> ...


Direct Grant refers to getting Grant from DIBP without any documents being asked from the Case Officer. This basically means that all the documents required to satisfy the Case Officer are already uploaded by the applicant.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Can you please help, what all documents need to be submited for NSW SS?? Any thing important to be taken care of. ANZSO Code: "Developer Programmer" - Java with 10+ exp...??


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thanks but even if u send all documents it will always take between 7 to 9 months right??


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Thanks but even if u send all documents it will always take between 7 to 9 months right??


I cannot say anything on processing time. Some have received Grant earlier also.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks but even if u send all documents it will always take between 7 to 9 months right??
> ...


Lets see ...so far 2 months are gone


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Estimated Processing back to 9-12months. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandysands (Feb 1, 2018)

We are on 3 months now since we lodged for our visa! Fingers are crossed we get a answer soon. Good luck everyone ???


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Just lodged 190 VIC visa today and uploaded all document except medical and PCC.
I'm from Hong Kong, so have to wait for CO contact for a reference letter to apply for PCC here.

The long wait starts today, hope no big issues will be encountered.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> There is a whatsapp group for VIC you can PM me


Nsw?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Folks!

I need a suggestion.
I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.

CO Contact 5 DEC 2017 for PCC and Medicals
Info provided on 15 JAN 2018.

I want to upload more documents,although these docs are not requested by CO.

I neec Suggestion:

1) will it effect my application Date?

2) is it good or Bad

Any valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

pankajsinghrawat14 said:


> By god's grace, I received my grant yesterday (14th Feb 18). Following are my timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

shacanozo said:


> i lodged my 190 application on 28 jan 2018 , i made the payment and attached all required documents.moreover i submitted the PCC and medical result as well hopefully to get direct grant
> 
> However, i read some people here waited for CO contact to submit their PCC and medical.
> did i made a mistake to provide those documents earlier than CO request ?




It purely depends on CO.
Every Case is unique and every case has its own timeline.

You can expect anything.
May or may not be you will get direct.
In Case of direct grant you cannot guess exact number of days, However some forum members received direct grant in average of 1.5 to 3 Months.

Hope this answers to your question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Does this mean you go back to the end in the queue?
My co contacted me on 2nd Feb for additional documents which i submitted on 10th Feb. Do i need to wait again for 2-3 months to hear back from him?


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

hey mates 

i have the bellow questions 

My application statues is This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.will the statues change if the case assign to CO ??

is the application processing time depend on the state i nominated from and total points ??

Thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

anoopc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently in 457 visa and working in Melbourne.My current visa role is "Developer Programmer".
> I am planning to apply for PR ( 190 as of now), could you please tell me what is the best ANZSCO Code among Software Engineer (261313) or
> ...


There may not be any restrictions(I guess), ACS will assess based on the roles and responsibilities provided in the reference letter. Software Engineer (261313) and Developer Programmer(261312) may not have much differences most of the roles may similar.

There is nothing to classify the best between 261313 and 261312 since both are coming under same category.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Does this mean you go back to the end in the queue?
> My co contacted me on 2nd Feb for additional documents which i submitted on 10th Feb. Do i need to wait again for 2-3 months to hear back from him?


Most probably YES. But they don't work on a similar pattern if you are lucky then you may get it before too.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> ...


Manchalla,
Uploading more docs is never a bad idea, you can definitely load more docs but there is a limit to number of docs you can upload, so make sure to load IMPORTANT docs before .


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> hey mates
> 
> i have the bellow questions
> 
> ...


Status will change only when CO communicate with you otherwise it could be in Received state till the grant.

Processing time does not depend on the nominated state and total points.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like they moved to 9-12 months now ??


----------



## harinderkr (Feb 20, 2018)

*190 visa*

Hello guys...
I want to know how much time CO will take to grant visa as its already 7+ months waiting for visa..
I have lodged my application on 6 July,2017 and CO requested for documents on 2 August..I loaded all pending documents on 7 August..After this, till 17 January,2018 there was a complete silence..but on 18 Jan, My company's HR received verification email from AHC Delhi..she replied the mail on 19 Jan..after that again silence...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

harinderkr said:


> Hello guys...
> I want to know how much time CO will take to grant visa as its already 7+ months waiting for visa..
> I have lodged my application on 6 July,2017 and CO requested for documents on 2 August..I loaded all pending documents on 7 August..After this, till 17 January,2018 there was a complete silence..but on 18 Jan, My company's HR received verification email from AHC Delhi..she replied the mail on 19 Jan..after that again silence...


Can't guess the exact timeframe.. But by seeing your timeline I guess you could receive your visa grant in a month or two..


----------



## harinderkr (Feb 20, 2018)

rvd said:


> Can't guess the exact timeframe.. But by seeing your timeline I guess you could receive your visa grant in a month or two..


yeah..eagerly waiting for the grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shacanozo said:


> hey mates
> 
> i have the bellow questions
> 
> ...




No.

No. Only Tasmania


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> No. Only Tasmania
> 
> ...


What do you mean only Tasmania?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

muz068 said:


> What do you mean only Tasmania?




According to Tasmanian website (last time i checked) the applicants who are nominated by Tasmania processes as priority. 

I cant confirm it based on the availability of tracking data, just passing info from their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Our timeline for SA 190 visa (Electrician, 60 points):-

Visa submitted / paid: 21/09/17
medical: 26/10/17
PCC: 02/11/17
More info on qualifications submitted: 20/11/17

IMMI account status states in progress, any idea how much longer for our grant?

Thanks


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

@physioJo - No idea. I've lodged mine on 9 Dec 2017 and it should be a direct grant. I really can't think of any other document that is required unless they overlooked something I uploaded or completed form 80 incorrectly or something. Last week someone on 10 Dec got a grant.. Was hoping to get mine by today but no luck so far. Hoping for sometime this week at least. I've been waiting 74 days at the moment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RenVilo said:


> @physioJo - No idea. I've lodged mine on 9 Dec 2017 and it should be a direct grant. I really can't think of any other document that is required unless they overlooked something I uploaded or completed form 80 incorrectly or something. Last week someone on 10 Dec got a grant.. Was hoping to get mine by today but no luck so far. Hoping for sometime this week at least. I've been waiting 74 days at the moment.




I would say, take into account some public holidays over Christmas, a lot of people take 2-3 weeks off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PhysioJo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have reached the average, now chances are higher getting a grant within next 6 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> You have reached the average, now chances are higher getting a grant within next 6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't fully understand your statement... They state that if all your documentation has been completed you will get feedback within 90 days. So the 6 months period you talking about should only apply if they assign a case officer because of a error I made or something. I think I should hear in this week or next about the results... I hope


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RenVilo said:


> Don't fully understand your statement... They state that if all your documentation has been completed you will get feedback within 90 days. So the 6 months period you talking about should only apply if they assign a case officer because of a error I made or something. I think I should hear in this week or next about the results... I hope




Where do the say that?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Where do the say that?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They say:

"
Achieving a faster visa decision:

Most 'complete' applications in Priority Groups 3 and 4 are finalised within three months of lodgement.
"


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Websites says 9 to 12 months....why you people expect to have it in 3 months or less?? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RenVilo said:


> They say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It says “most” right? What is most, can be quite broad. 

Generally direct grants are indeed less than 100 days, but not all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klou5877 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi There,

I'm new here.
I get 75 with English 20 and accounting working experience for 1 year.
I lodged 190 on 17/1/2018

I found that most 75 get 190 invitations recently are with more than 3 years experience.

Do you guys think there's any chance to receive invitation within this financial year with my current points?

I don't have a partner, my visa is not long enough to finish PY.. The only thing for me left is NAATI and I'm stilling waiting for their notice...If I cannot sit in March Naati exam.. I won't get any chance this financial year.

Many thanks!


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Just received the golde emails for me and family. It’s a Direct Grant with no employment verification (as far as I know). 

I lodge Dec 9, 2017. Received today. Exactly 75 days.

Surprisingly, I stayed in USA for commutative 12months. And I’m still waiting for my FBI result which I submitted last Dec 12. But I did not receive any CO contact about it. Seems we’re very lucky about that.

Anyway, thanks all for the help! And good luck also, yours will come soon.


Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just received the golde emails for me and family. It’s a Direct Grant with no employment verification (as far as I know).
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. That should be a pleasant surprise for anyone.. Enjoy your time..


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Lodged and hoping for a swift turn around - good luck to all :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Just checked my status again today and still "received". I submitted my application on the 15th Jan so it has be 37 days, still no co so far and i realized the estimated time has changed to "10 - 12 months".....


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

deepak shergill said:


> i was a silent reader of this forum, now i am glad to share that i, my wife and my child has got grant. below is the all details of my journey for getting PR;
> 
> occupation 334111 general plumber
> 
> ...




Hi brother
I’ve read your comment and I wonder why you got rejected by TRA multiple times before getting successful outcome? 
I’d like to go through the assessment as a fitter (general) with them but I got in doubt after your your commitment.
May I know the reason behind your rejection in each assessment? Did they refunded you after that??
Thanks and congrats for you and your family.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just received the golde emails for me and family. It’s a Direct Grant with no employment verification (as far as I know).
> 
> ...




Congratulations man! All the best for the new journey. By the way can you please share your timelines and anzsco code please 
Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello. I'd like to know if anyone has received an "acknowledgement email" after lodgement.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Just checked my status again today and still "received". I submitted my application on the 15th Jan so it has be 37 days, still no co so far and i realized the estimated time has changed to "10 - 12 months".....


Are you waiting CO contact so that you can get the letter to apply PCC?
I have lodged mine last week and am also looking forward to CO contact so that I can apply PCC ASAP.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

altamar79 said:


> Hello. I'd like to know if anyone has received an "acknowledgement email" after lodgement.


Yes, you can also check in immiaccount under "View application mailbox"


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Do not wait for CO to ask for PCC.. get it first upload all documents upfront including meds and then wait for direct grant


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Just checked my status again today and still "received". I submitted my application on the 15th Jan so it has be 37 days, still no co so far and i realized the estimated time has changed to "10 - 12 months".....


I am on the same boat. Lodged my application on 20th January 2018 with all the docs (including PCC & Medicals) front loaded. No CO contact tilldate. The status is still 'Received'. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wait time in 50+ days


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you. So what happens after that acknowledgement email?


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello. I need some advise from the experts. How likely is the CO to request for form 1221? The questions are very similar to form 80


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

Shia123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodge my application on 18/12... no news yet... Anyone lodge around December that had CO allocation or Direct grant?
> 
> Thanks


HI buddy even i have lodged my file on 28/12/2017 but still not contacted by any co


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

hi buddy 
even i have lodged my file on28/12/2017 but still not contacted by CO..


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

hi frndz i m new on expatform cn anyone plz help me 
i have lodged my file for chef anzco 351311 on 28/12/2017 
I have lodged my pcc and medical as wel
but as per my status 
FILE HAS BEEN RECEIVED MY DIBP WE WILL ASSESSED IT SOON 
almost 2 months has been passed cn anyone plz help
is it normal with everyone


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

You got invitation from Victoria?
How many points you have?
Yes its normal, 2 months is not a really long time.


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI for 190 visa (NSW & VIC) on Feb 10,2018. How long will it take to receive the invitation? Will they give priority for people with high language score?

EOI 189 : Nov 22(70 points)
EOI 190 : Feb 10(70+5)
Code : 261313
PTE : 10
Age : 30
Education : 15
Work exp : 15


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

altamar79 said:


> Hello. I need some advise from the experts. How likely is the CO to request for form 1221? The questions are very similar to form 80


The amount of time and energy you are wasting in getting this answer, in half of that you can fill the form and upload it

Do it ASAP and close the issue

Cheers


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

No i have got it from nsw


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> No i have got it from nsw[/QUOTE
> DO I HAVE A CHANCE OF DIRECT GRANT ???eep:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> No i have got it from nsw[/QUOTE
> DO I HAVE A CHANCE OF DIRECT GRANT ???eep:


If your documents are complete , you will get a direct grant

Else the CO will contact you

Cheers


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If your documents are complete , you will get a direct grant
> 
> Else the CO will contact you
> 
> Cheers


I HAVE UPLOADED 

education evidence 

ilets score 

vetassess result 

birth certificate 

Reference letter of my all companies
and experience letters 

form 80 

form 1221

pcc 

medical of my wife as well 

i have worked for 3 companies but i have claimed point of 1 


refrence letter 

experience letter 

payslips 

bank statement of company of 1 company 
shuld i need to aadd more documents or thats enough for co to satisfy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> I HAVE UPLOADED
> 
> education evidence
> 
> ...


Strengthen the marriage evidence

Why no bank statement for all companies ?
Income tax evidence
PF evidence

Appointment letter 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> hi frndz i m new on expatform cn anyone plz help me
> i have lodged my file for chef anzco 351311 on 28/12/2017
> I have lodged my pcc and medical as wel
> but as per my status
> ...


It’s quite normal 

Nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Strengthen the marriage evidence
> 
> Why no bank statement for all companies ?
> Income tax evidence
> ...


 yup i have uploaded marriage certificate income tax return as well 
actually i dont have statement of my first acc becoz its about 9 yr old salary acc so idont have any documents of acc 


nd what all i need to do for getting my pf statement


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> yup i have uploaded marriage certificate income tax return as well
> actually i dont have statement of my first acc becoz its about 9 yr old salary acc so idont have any documents of acc
> 
> 
> nd what all i need to do for getting my pf statement


Contact the PF department where your PF is deposited 

Just a marriage certificate may not be sufficient 
Add joint property , loan , photos , holiday bills etc to prove that you are actually living together

Cheers


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

*Need Help*

Hello Friends,
I am new to this forum and need advise/suggestions on my case. I am primary applicant and my wife and a 1.2year old are my migrating family members.
I applied through agent and lodged my visa on 4th Nov 2016 ( Code- 233511-Industrial Engineer). As my wife was pregnant we submitted our (Myself+ Wife+ Newborn) medicals in Feb 2017. ( I would like to mention,my wife has TB history, Fully treated and recovered in 2011 i.e. 7 years back . So with my wife's medical we did submit her old records of full treatment of TB history alongwith MD's medical fitness certificate till date.) I guess due to this history CO asked me to perform additional test in Feb 2017, which I did and submitted immediately. After that in March 2017 CO asked me to submit Form 815, again we did it on same day. Since then we are awaiting any feedback/grant for our case. Our agent says have patience and did send polite reminder emails in past months. In July 2017 CO replied on one of the reminder saying "The principal applicant’s medical clearance has been finalised and health undertaking received. However, his spouse’s health examinations are still in progress". This was the last communication we received from DIBP 7 months ago. 
We are really helpless and frustrated as to what happened to our case.
Really appreciate some insights of fellow senior/experienced members.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kemayu said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new to this forum and need advise/suggestions on my case. I am primary applicant and my wife and a 1.2year old are my migrating family members.
> I applied through agent and lodged my visa on 4th Nov 2016 ( Code- 233511-Industrial Engineer). As my wife was pregnant we submitted our (Myself+ Wife+ Newborn) medicals in Feb 2017. ( I would like to mention,my wife has TB history, Fully treated and recovered in 2011 i.e. 7 years back . So with my wife's medical we did submit her old records of full treatment of TB history alongwith MD's medical fitness certificate till date.) I guess due to this history CO asked me to perform additional test in Feb 2017, which I did and submitted immediately. After that in March 2017 CO asked me to submit Form 815, again we did it on same day. Since then we are awaiting any feedback/grant for our case. Our agent says have patience and did send polite reminder emails in past months. In July 2017 CO replied on one of the reminder saying "The principal applicant’s medical clearance has been finalised and health undertaking received. However, his spouse’s health examinations are still in progress". This was the last communication we received from DIBP 7 months ago.
> We are really helpless and frustrated as to what happened to our case.
> ...


Your agent has done all he could

You will have to wait for the grant , however unfair it maybe 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 190 visa (NSW & VIC) on Feb 10,2018. How long will it take to receive the invitation? Will they give priority for people with high language score?
> 
> ...




It’s really hard to predict at the moment. NSW prefers those who have 20 pts for English. However, I think you have better chance with VIC as I’ve seen people getting invited with 10 pts for English.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

foxes said:


> It’s really hard to predict at the moment. NSW prefers those who have 20 pts for English. However, I think you have better chance with VIC as I’ve seen people getting invited with 10 pts for English.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an invitation from NSW with 10 pts for English.


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Nice. Could you please tell ur EOI date and occupation code?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got an invitation from NSW with 10 pts for English.




Things were different back in 2017. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> Are you waiting CO contact so that you can get the letter to apply PCC?
> I have lodged mine last week and am also looking forward to CO contact so that I can apply PCC ASAP.


yea mate. its such a pain in the ass the stupid hong kong pcc. I tried to print out the page on my immi account with my name and the required documents and got my family to hand it in hong kong in person. The officer kept asking if my case had been approved yet and said may be they need the official letter from the immigration.. ****ing retard


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

foxes said:


> Things were different back in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got invited by nsw as well with 10 points english in Dec 2017. Maybe becoz im a welder?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

What if I upload my document in wrong link?
I submitted my pcc in overseas penal clearance instead of overseas police clearance. Again I submitted in overseas police clearance link. Still I can't delete my previous upload. Is it a problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> What if I upload my document in wrong link?
> I submitted my pcc in overseas penal clearance instead of overseas police clearance. Again I submitted in overseas police clearance link. Still I can't delete my previous upload. Is it a problem?


You can’t delete a document once it’s uploaded

What is done is done
Be cautious when you upload the next batch

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> i got invited by nsw as well with 10 points english in Dec 2017. Maybe becoz im a welder?


Maybe. But you still got it in 2017. Aus gov started reducing invites to 600 in Dec 2017. And now more people apply for 190.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Nice. Could you please tell ur EOI date and occupation code?


*Occupation: *261312 (Developer Programmer)
*EOI lodged: *27-05-2016 (55 + 5 points)
*EOI updated: *16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
*NSW invitation: *17-Nov-2017
*NSW nomination approved: *12-Dec-2017
*190 Visa lodged: * 21-Dec-2017
*Grant: *Waiting for a direct grant!!! Hopefully soon... I uploaded all document upfront.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

It seems mostly people who have Lodged for visa in between Dec,2017 to Jan, 2018 are still in queue for the Grant or CO contact.
Anyone can help in understanding the time line bettr by pointing out person who has got PR grant in Nov, 2017 or Dec2017.
That way we can be sure that Dec n Jan are the last bunch of ppl.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> It seems mostly people who have Lodged for visa in between Dec,2017 to Jan, 2018 are still in queue for the Grant or CO contact.
> Anyone can help in understanding the time line bettr by pointing out person who has got PR grant in Nov, 2017 or Dec2017.
> That way we can be sure that Dec n Jan are the last bunch of ppl.


What has given you the impression that all applicants till Nov 2017 have been cleared ?

Maybe a few Nov 2017 applicants may have got the grant but the majority of the applicants are getting only around the 6 month mark
The global processing time published by the department every month is based on actual number of visas they have processed in the previous month and how many remain in the pipeline 

The timeline for the same still remains 9 months e to a year as per the latest update

Cheers


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Submitted my eoi to vic and nsw on 15 feb 2018 wirh 55+5(ss) points. Received a positive skill assessment for the role of analyst programmer. When can i expect an invite from either vic or nsw.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted my eoi to vic and nsw on 15 feb 2018 wirh 55+5(ss) points. Received a positive skill assessment for the role of analyst programmer. When can i expect an invite from either vic or nsw.




With current trend, it’s impossible to get an invite with 55 points. What is your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

foxes said:


> vamsi89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Here is my points break down:
Age: 30
Degree: 15
English: 10
SS: 5


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

HI
Do I have a chance to get invited to 190 NSW in next round? And do you think Home department will ever fill the full quota for this year's Software programmer category?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hello Experts and learned ones,
> I have few queries in filling forms 80 & 1221. Request you to please help with your valuable suggestions and guidance!!
> **************************
> FORM 80 Questions:
> ...


1. This is exactly what I did

2. Occupation- project manager - testing
RNR what you have written 

3. I gave all my schooling details right from KG onwards. You can decide what to do

4. I would not have given details of course which did not have any exam

Form 1221

1. Bach Engg mechanical
2. Give main subjects which were taught in maximum semester . Remember that the CO has your each semester Marksheets 

Cheers


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone received invites who applied on 2018 from vic or nsw? If yes, please post your points of score.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Mates 

i have a question, during my application process is it possible that DIBP will decrease the years of experience i am claiming ??!! 
i got a positive assess from EA already including all the experience years 

Thanks


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm going for my PR validation trip in few days and would be coming back within a week. I'm not planning to move to Australia in near future (at least 3 yrs). Can someone please guide what documentation (or anything else) I need to have on or before my validation trip. I have read that i need just passport and and hard copy of my grant. In addition to these do I need anything else? Below are the things, which I have given a thought regarding the trip:

1. Passport & Hard copy of Visa grant (Documentation)
2. Booked the air tickets (of course  
3. Bought travel insurance for a week
4. Have 2000 AUD currency notes and my credit card (Hope its sufficient for expenses - 2 person - of tourist attraction and food - _Hotels i have already pre-booked and will be paying through card_)
5. Finalised the itinerary (sydney + Gold coast)
6. Will be using public transport.

Any tips would be much appreciated. Also if someone have already done a validation trip, it would be really helpful if you could share your practical experience. Or if someone could guide me to the relevant post.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Mates
> 
> i have a question, during my application process is it possible that DIBP will decrease the years of experience i am claiming ??!!
> i got a positive assess from EA already including all the experience years
> ...


DIBP will verify all the claims you have made during skills assessment much more thoroughly again 

They may contact your employer also to verify the same

If they find if any claim is incorrect, they may reject your application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going for my PR validation trip in few days and would be coming back within a week. I'm not planning to move to Australia in near future (at least 3 yrs). Can someone please guide what documentation (or anything else) I need to have on or before my validation trip. I have read that i need just passport and and hard copy of my grant. In addition to these do I need anything else? Below are the things, which I have given a thought regarding the trip:
> 
> ...


There is no difference practically betweeen this validation trip and a tourist visit
Just carry the passport and a hard copy of the grant letter 
Check in VEVO that the passport number and your name spellings are correct

So the other questions that you are seeking answer to , would be better replied on tripadviser forum then this forum
Leave out the validation part when you post there

Cheers


----------



## Ann417 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all,

Would just like to ask what are your thoughts on this. I recently applied for 189, 190 and 489 under the external auditor occupation. My points are 70, 75 and 80, respectively.

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5
SS for 190 - 5
FS for 489 - 10

Which visa/s do you think I have a great chance of getting invited?

Thank you very much.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> It seems mostly people who have Lodged for visa in between Dec,2017 to Jan, 2018 are still in queue for the Grant or CO contact.
> Anyone can help in understanding the time line bettr by pointing out person who has got PR grant in Nov, 2017 or Dec2017.
> That way we can be sure that Dec n Jan are the last bunch of ppl.


Hi Raman2017, I could get CO allocation on 19 Feb 2018.
My visa category is 190 and profession Technical Writer (212415).

I am waiting for the CO to come back with a positive outcome.


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

hi 
ineed help 
i have uploaded one of my refrence letter in attachment by mistake i have mentiond name experience letter in heading does it matter 
beoc refrence letter is signed by sous chef who is not autherised to release experince letter 
As per my knowledge only hr autherised to sign experience letter 
when i asked to my agent he said it doesnt matter 
it happend co doesnot take it seriouly


----------



## kamaltawar (Nov 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Strengthen the marriage evidence
> 
> Why no bank statement for all companies ?
> Income tax evidence
> ...


i have not come in tax slab even then i have to submit my income tax evidence


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamaltawar said:


> i have not come in tax slab even then i have to submit my income tax evidence


Many Indians file an income tax return voluntarily even if they are under the income tax slab, as it is an evidence they can use at any point of time

If you have done so, you can use that, if you haven’t, then leave it

You obviously cannot give a document that you don’t have and legally not required to have 
Keep a record of the all the years income tax rules which prove that you were not required to submit income tax returns or your employer to deduct TDS 

Supplement it with what ever other evidence you can provide for genuine employment 

Cheers


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Contact the PF department where your PF is deposited
> 
> Just a marriage certificate may not be sufficient
> Add joint property , loan , photos , holiday bills etc to prove that you are actually living together
> ...


What documents are required for the marriage proof? I was kind of indifferent of changing last name of my wife. So our last names are different. Our passports doesn't have name of spouse. Would following documents suffice for proof of marriage?
A) Child's birth certificate with our names
B) Child's passport with our names
C) Home Loan
D) Property Documents
E) Term insurance policy with spouse as nominee

- Knightfury


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

My case is below. 

211111 - Accountant (General)
Age: 25 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Exp: 15 pts
PTE: 20 pts
NSW: 5 pts 
TOTAL (190): 80 pts
TOTAL (189): 75 pts

EOI: 2-Feb-2018
190 NSW invitation: 16-Feb-2018
Submitted: 19-Feb-2018
DIBP invite: 28-Feb-2018
Immi lodged: and paid ?? (intend to do it by 1st week of March)
Documents uploaded: ??
PCC: ??
Medical clearance: ??
CO Contact: ??
Visa granted: ??
IED: ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

knightfury said:


> What documents are required for the marriage proof? I was kind of indifferent of changing last name of my wife. So our last names are different. Our passports doesn't have name of spouse. Would following documents suffice for proof of marriage?
> A) Child's birth certificate with our names
> B) Child's passport with our names
> C) Home Loan
> ...


You don’t have a marriage certificate ?

Cheers


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You don’t have a marriage certificate ?
> 
> Cheers


Oh Yep, I've a marriage certificate as well. The only thing missing is passports with spouse name.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Guys I got 190 Visa Grant today :first:


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Guys I got 190 Visa Grant today :first:


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

knightfury said:


> Oh Yep, I've a marriage certificate as well. The only thing missing is passports with spouse name.


Strengthen the evidence with marriage photos, holidays taken together hotel bills and airline tickets , group photos with each other parents and friends etc

Cheers


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Guys I got 190 Visa Grant today


Good news mate...when did u apply?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> Guys I got 190 Visa Grant today :first:


Congratulation!


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Guys I got 190 Visa Grant today :first:


Congratulationss..timeline Please

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Many Thanks to you Sir for your reply. But still I have queries on Qn 2 and Qn3 in Form 80.
In reply to my Qn2., What do you mean by RNR? Are you saying what i have written is correct. Can i go ahead with that content?

In Qn3. Can i give as "Never worked", and give all the schools right from my Lower KG ? Please suggest.

Many Thanks,
hshs



newbienz said:


> 1. This is exactly what I did
> 
> 2. Occupation- project manager - testing
> RNR what you have written
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Many Thanks to you Sir for your reply. But still I have queries on Qn 2 and Qn3 in Form 80.
> In reply to my Qn2., What do you mean by RNR? Are you saying what i have written is correct. Can i go ahead with that content?
> 
> In Qn3. Can i give as "Never worked", and give all the schools right from my Lower KG ? Please suggest.
> ...


Q2. RNR ..roles and responsibilities 
Just give your main RNR in brief .Don’t torture the CO by giving a full page RNR

Q3. I have already written what I have done. If you want to take a short cut, you only can decide

Cheers


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer)
189- 65 Points (Age-25, Degree- 15, Exp-15, English-10)
190- 70 Point (NSW-VIC)
IELTS (L 9 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5)
22/06/2017 : EOI 189/
24/06/2017 : 190 NSW Withdrawn
Victoria Pre-Invite - 04-08-2017
NSW logged again - 06/10/2017 , Pre Invite - 20/10/2017
30/06/2017 : 190 VIC
Invited Victoria : 31-10-2017
Visa Application Logged : 13 Dec 2017
CO Contact : 12 - Feb - 2018 - Med (for new born)
Med Done on 16 - Feb - 2018 
EV - No , Direct Grant Date - 01-03-2018


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

Hi Guys
Subscribing the thread. Eagerly waiting for the grant. Already been 6+ months. Lodged application on 13.08.2017.  
Contacted by CO twice. Once on 23.08.2017 for pending documents and 14.12.2017 for secure score card of PTE. No correspondence after that.
Any idea when should I expect the grant?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arji said:


> Hi Guys
> Subscribing the thread. Eagerly waiting for the grant. Already been 6+ months. Lodged application on 13.08.2017.
> Contacted by CO twice. Once on 23.08.2017 for pending documents and 14.12.2017 for secure score card of PTE. No correspondence after that.
> Any idea when should I expect the grant?
> Thanks in advance.


No one can actually predict
Anyone giving you a time frame is just shooting in the dark
By accident or design, all grants are getting delayed in the past few months
So all old assumptions have gone for a toss and it’s a whole new ball game now 

Recently a member got his grant after 900 days
That’s the extent of which a delay can occur, if you have any complications in your case

So you just have to ride out the delay patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No one can actually predict
> Anyone giving you a time frame is just shooting in the dark
> By accident or design, all grants are getting delayed in the past few months
> So all old assumptions have gone for a toss and it’s a whole new ball game now
> ...


900 days 
Lucky you. Received grant in 15 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arji said:


> 900 days
> Lucky you. Received grant in 15 days.


I don’t believe that it’s luck

I believe it’s due to the paperwork I did over the years which got me the grant in 15 days

I was lucky only to the extent that I had saved all my evidence of employment very safely as my parents were stickler for rules, and as I already submitted a lot of applications for working visas and 3 PRs I was exactly aware of what is required to be done

Moreover I did not waste my time in tracking who got his assessment or grant but instead concentrated on why he got it

Ir really pains me to see members waste their valuable time from morning to evening for weeks and months together, just asking each other if he got his skills assessment order or invite or grant, instead of utilising that time to make a better application for themselves bu collecting documents and arranging them in neat files 
Each case is unique and just because someone else has got it, does nit mean you will also get it.


Cheers


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey guys got a query. I am uploading docs on my 190 visa application. I have my wife and kid as my members of family unit and part of the application. When I click on view health assessment under each name, mine shows "Required examinations not determined", while for the other two it shows "Health examinations ready for assessment - No action required". All of us have already completed medicals and the reports are available and uploaded for all. Do I need to email somebody for this? I have attached the eMedicak PDF as well for for all 3 in the required documents upload section.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Nsw 190 invite 02.03.2018*

Has anyone received any NSW 190 invite today 02.03.2018 for accounting general or any occupation?


----------



## qawi (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have applied for the 190 visa on the 30th of September 2017. I uploaded all the documents except the medical. The CO contacted me on the 27th of October 2017, asking me to get my medical done. I submitted my medical within one week. 
Two days ago, 27th of February 2018 another CO contacted me asking me to send my PTE result through the online portal. I have submitted that straight away. 
Just wondering if anyone had any similar experience. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Speaking of sending PTE result to DIBP, Pearson seems already done so for me when I first got the result. That was even before I lodged any EOI. And I have the confirmation email by Pearson saying result already sent to DIBP. So do I need to send the result to DIBP again, after I have lodge a visa application?


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi fellows, I received my pre-invite 190 NSW today 02.03.2018 around 10.30am for accounting general 85 points. Good luck to all of us as NSW are sending out invites!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Speaking of sending PTE result to DIBP, Pearson seems already done so for me when I first got the result. That was even before I lodged any EOI. And I have the confirmation email by Pearson saying result already sent to DIBP. So do I need to send the result to DIBP again, after I have lodge a visa application?


You cannot send the same result to the same agency twice
When you try to send from PTEA, it will say results already sent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qawi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have applied for the 190 visa on the 30th of September 2017. I uploaded all the documents except the medical. The CO contacted me on the 27th of October 2017, asking me to get my medical done. I submitted my medical within one week.
> Two days ago, 27th of February 2018 another CO contacted me asking me to send my PTE result through the online portal. I have submitted that straight away.
> Just wondering if anyone had any similar experience.
> Thanks in advance!


Nothing unique

Many members even have contact from 2 different processing centres

Cheers


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

I just got 190visa grant yesterday I need to know if I can go to any city for initial entry


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, CONGRATULATIONS! !
when did you apply? And your anzco code?



NJO said:


> I just got 190visa grant yesterday I need to know if I can go to any city for initial entry


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

NJO said:


> I just got 190visa grant yesterday I need to know if I can go to any city for initial entry


Congrats! Would you mind sharing your timelines please. And yes, as long as you land in an Australian territory, you have validated your initial entry requirements. 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## NJO (Sep 17, 2016)

Lodged in sep17 as finance manager 
Can the ied be postponed?
My son has exams in nov18 and we want to move end nov but ied is oct18...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NJO said:


> Lodged in sep17 as finance manager
> Can the ied be postponed?
> My son has exams in nov18 and we want to move end nov but ied is oct18...


You can try your luck by asking the CO to extend the IED

As far as I know, the IED cannot be extended but only waived

As you have a 6 months period to complete the entry, I doubt your plea will be entertained 

But no harm in trying

I am sure you are aware that you can just land in Australia for a day any time comfortable to you, and come back and then go again permanently in Nov 18
This will meet the IED requirements 


Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi All,
I applied in December, so the present global processing times i.e. 9-12 months will be applicable or will it be based on previous timelines i.e. 6-9 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied in December, so the present global processing times i.e. 9-12 months will be applicable or will it be based on previous timelines i.e. 6-9 months


These are very generalised processing times
They are applicable for all applications in the pipeline, irrespective of when you have lodged

I presume crudely that they must be totalling all the applications they have pending in the system and divide it by the number of applications they have processed in the last month to arrive at an approximate time required for processing most applications 

It varies month to month

The actual time taken varies from 15 days to a record 900 days recently reported on the forum

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> These are very generalised processing times
> They are applicable for all applications in the pipeline, irrespective of when you have lodged
> 
> I presume crudely that they must be totalling all the applications they have pending in the system and divide it by the number of applications they have processed in the last month to arrive at an approximate time required for processing most applications
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

_____


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
All the visa applicants EV will be done or randomly few percentage of applications will be picked for verification or will it based on documents submitted.
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> All the visa applicants EV will be done or randomly few percentage of applications will be picked for verification or will it based on documents submitted.
> Regards


I am sure the department has some parameters based on which the EV is to be done or not is decided

It would be a combination of your application and the documents you have uploaded

The government is planning to out source this processing to an outside vendor who is expected to use AI to identify suspicious applications 

I don’t believe it would be random even now 

Cheers


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I am sure the department has some parameters based on which the EV is to be done or not is decided
> 
> I don’t believe it would be random
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate.


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure but hopefully because they were closed over the Christmas period this has had a knock on effect so hopefully the next announcement will be less than 9-12months. 

Ours has been in 5 1/2months now - its just a waiting game!


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello guys, 

Has anyone experienced the application process has been changed to 'Further Assessment'?
I uploaded all document required after CO asked additional document on Dec 2017. 

Cheers

lodgement date of 190 Visa: 6th Nov 2017 
Uploaded additional document (CO asked) : 27th Dec 2017
:music:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stella1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anyone experienced the application process has been changed to 'Further Assessment'?
> I uploaded all document required after CO asked additional document on Dec 2017.
> ...


Yes
It’s for everyone 
Nothing to worry or be excited about 

Cheers


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi all,

I received an invite from NSW and will be submitting my application for visa in a couple of days. I had a few questions where I need some guidance.

1 - Best way to pay for visa application from India. Credit card / Travel card/ net banking etc and which bank gives the best rates

2 - My visa invite expires on 11th March, do I need to upload all documents before 11th March or do I need to provide all details and pay visa fee by 11th March only and upload documents later?

Thanks for all the help and guidance you have been providing all throughout the process.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an invite from NSW and will be submitting my application for visa in a couple of days. I had a few questions where I need some guidance.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you Hamsa00!

Looks like for NSW is much faster than compared to other states, especially ACT.
My CO was allocated on 19 Feb and then complete silence. No revert from her.
Does anybody experience the same currently?
Any ideas how much longer would it take further for the assessment by them?

It would be great if members could share their valuable experiences here. This is much encouraging.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an invite from NSW and will be submitting my application for visa in a couple of days. I had a few questions where I need some guidance.
> 
> ...


1. Talk to your bank and see what best rat they can offer you in all the 3 options

2. You need to o submit the application and pay the visa fees before the invite expires
You can keep uploading documents beyond that period also as long as you want
There is no cut off date as such

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an invite from NSW and will be submitting my application for visa in a couple of days. I had a few questions where I need some guidance.
> 
> ...


1. If you want to save money on mark up charges you may go for Multicurrency pre-paid cards offered by various service providers. This card may come handy in future as well.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## 9mich6 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'd like to subscribe to this thread.

NSW EOI: 15/01/18
NSW preliminary invite: 2/3/18
NSW nomination approval: ???
Visa 190 invitation and lodge:???
Visa grant:???

How long does it usually take for the NSW nomination approval? and what are the chances that it will be rejected? 

Occupation: social work
Code:272511
Points: 60 + 5 (state nomination)
applying onshore Victoria


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm a Graduated Mechanical Engineer from Monash University (Malaysia Campus).Currently I have applied for 476 Visa.If I get this visa I need advice from you on working towards subclass 190. 

Also want to know if I can claim 5 points for Australian Education Qualification as I got AHEGS (Australian Higher Education Graduation Statement) for my degree in Malaysia.

Age:30points
Education:15Points
IELTS: 10 Points

Total:55 points

Which State do you think I should apply as a Mechanical Engineer?


----------



## anand.rajasekar20 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone received an invite to the state nominated visa (subclass190) with 60 points?

My ANZCODE is ICT Sales Representative - 225213

I have logged EOI on 15/11/2018 still waiting on a response.


----------



## anand.rajasekar20 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Has anyone received an invite to the state nominated visa (subclass190) with 60 points?

My ANZCODE is ICT Sales Representative - 225213

I have logged EOI on 15/11/2018 still waiting for a response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anand.rajasekar20 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone received an invite to the state nominated visa (subclass190) with 60 points?
> 
> ...




Why in this thread?

I dont think any state nominates your anzsco, especially with 60 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

9mich6 said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Up to 12 weeks. You can get rejected if you make false claim about your points i.e unable to provide required evidences.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone got invite for 190 subclass in 261313 recently?


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

mates

after submitting my application how long usually the CO take to communicate with me ?
if i passed 2 moths with no communication then will thisconsider a good sign for direct grant ?


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

No Sign, doesn’t mean anythng ?. Just keep waiting


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

This is my timeline so far 
Type 190 New South Wales 
Code 233311 Electrical Engineer 
Expression of interest submitted 31.10.2017 
Application for sponsorship 17.11.17
Invited 24.11.17
Application for Visa lodged on 05.01.18 
All documents uploaded 
Medical added on the 23.12.17

Points 
Age 30
English language PTE 20
Skilled employment N/A 
Education 15 
NSW state nomination 5
Total .70 

Applied offshore, Awaiting grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reemanis (May 8, 2017)

I got PR190 (SA) grant yesterday after my newborn was added on Jan 24th and Medicals uploaded by Feb 20th. So about 2 weeks. 
One of the replies here say that "Further Assessment" means nothing much. Atleast for me, it was exciting as I saw the status changed on 3rd March and the date was updated with the latest date change with direct grant on the 6th.

All the best to you all. If all documents are comprehensive, I think for 190 PR it takes around 2 to 3 weeks for grant.


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Raman2017, I could get CO allocation on 19 Feb 2018.
> My visa category is 190 and profession Technical Writer (212415).
> 
> I am waiting for the CO to come back with a positive outcome.


hi, did you get the CO contact?


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

reemanis said:


> I got PR190 (SA) grant yesterday after my newborn was added on Jan 24th and Medicals uploaded by Feb 20th. So about 2 weeks.
> One of the replies here say that "Further Assessment" means nothing much. Atleast for me, it was exciting as I saw the status changed on 3rd March and the date was updated with the latest date change with direct grant on the 6th.
> 
> All the best to you all. If all documents are comprehensive, I think for 190 PR it takes around 2 to 3 weeks for grant.


Hi, when did you lodge the visa application?


----------



## reemanis (May 8, 2017)

Hi David,

I had lodged it in June but due to change in circumstances as I was pregnant, I requested the CO to keep my application on hold.
Adding a newborn after lodging application is free.
Medicals and PCC uploaded in Feb as final documents. I'm a Quality Assurance Manager. I notice you have applied through NSW sponsorship, mine is through SA.


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

reemanis said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I had lodged it in June but due to change in circumstances as I was pregnant, I requested the CO to keep my application on hold.
> Adding a newborn after lodging application is free.
> Medicals and PCC uploaded in Feb as final documents. I'm a Quality Assurance Manager. I notice you have applied through NSW sponsorship, mine is through SA.


Tanks for your prompt response, ya I have applied through NSW keeping the fingers crossed


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*NSW/VIC state nomination with 70 +5 points*

Hi All,

Has anyone received NSW/VIC state nomination with 70 +5 points with following details for 261313 ? I heard NSW only invite people who score 8 bands.

exp:15, edu: 15, pte: 10, age: 30, ss:05

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello.
I would like to know if everyone receives an "Acknowledgement of application received" email about 3 days after lodging the applicaton?

Also, has anyone who applied in Jan or Feb been allocated CO? 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shacanozo said:


> mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On average 4-16 weeks. Most get contacted within 6-8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Received my invite from NSW last Fri and sent application off with all documents in a couple of hours. Waiting for the APPLY NOW Button to appear, and have all docs including police and meds ready to go.... hoping for quick direct grant!! ???

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 80

IELTS 1st attempt (8.5/8.5/8/7.5) - 17.03.18
VETASSESS - 24.05.17
EOI - 24.5.17
IELTS 2nd attempt (8/9/8/9) - 23.02.18
NSW Invite - 02.03.18
NSW application sent - 02.03.18
Waiting for Visa invite ?


----------



## Lozza11 (Mar 8, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Received my invite from NSW last Fri and sent application off with all documents in a couple of hours. Waiting for the APPLY NOW Button to appear, and have all docs including police and meds ready to go.... hoping for quick direct grant!! ???
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> ...



I also received an invitation for NSW state nomination on the same day with only 65 points, would be good to know when you hear anything back and vice versa?

Age - 30
English - 20
Qualification - 10
190 NSW - 5

Anzco - 341111 electrician (general)

EOI - 28/02/18
Invited - 02/03/18
Lodged invite 05/03/18


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Dear All,
I am facing one tricky situation.
I am filling 190 visa application form and after entering section 4/17 and clicking next button, it moves directly to section 6/17 and doesnt show section 5/17. Have anyone faced similar situation. 
Please let me know and what needs to be done from my end?
Do I need to check with DIBP, if so, please share contact details/link.

Thanks
Suresh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hshssuresh said:


> Dear All,
> I am facing one tricky situation.
> I am filling 190 visa application form and after entering section 4/17 and clicking next button, it moves directly to section 6/17 and doesnt show section 5/17. Have anyone faced similar situation.
> Please let me know and what needs to be done from my end?
> ...




That us because some section would not be relevant to you because you have selected an option which invalidates this particular section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snook (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Guys, I'm gonna apply for 190 Next year. Here below are my details.

Age:30
Education:15
IELTS: 10
Spouse:0 (I'm not sure if we are in the same list,I hold BENG(Mechanical),My wife holds BSC. Business management.If someone knows please help with this)

Total : 55

I will be going to AUS in July under 476 visa this year. Can someone recommended how to get more points and which state to stay if I'm gonna apply for 190? If I stay in regional area in that 18 month will it help to get 190 easily?


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,
Is there anyone who applied in December and has been contacted by CO so far.


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone who applied in December and has been contacted by CO so far.


I lodged application on 19th December, status is still Received, however, many people from another group received Direct grants who applied in December, have a look immi tracker for further analysis.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*Processing timelines*

Is everyone now able to see the processing timelines as 9-12 months in their Immiaccount or is it person specific? Please share your input.

Thx


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> I sit possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 65 points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario.


Yes, I got Invite from NSW and my friend from VIC with same points and code in October and November..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks abdul
When did u apply and how long did it take?
i see number of invitations reduced drastically in last 3 months
little confused to go with 190 or 489 for these states?
please suggest


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Thanks abdul
> When did u apply and how long did it take?
> i see number of invitations reduced drastically in last 3 months
> little confused to go with 190 or 489 for these states?
> please suggest


Hi Varun,

I applied on 27th August and got pre Invite from NSW on 4th November, my friend applied on early November and got pre Invite from VIC after 7 days..
For us it was a pretty quick..

Sorry, I am not following Invites these days, can't advise.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Have u applied through any consultant or u applied directly.
And how many points u have for experience.


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Have u applied through any consultant or u applied directly.
> And how many points u have for experience.


No I applied myself, both of us claimed full points for experience as we have more than 10 years plus experience in our field.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

snook said:


> Hey Guys, I'm gonna apply for 190 Next year. Here below are my details.
> 
> Age:30
> Education:15
> ...




55 is nearly impossible, unless your anzsco is extremely rare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> I sit possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 65 points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario.




Not possible with current trend.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjana2509 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello,

Can anyone let me know who I should contact to get into the WhatsApp group for 190 please? I applied on 14 Feb and am currently waiting.

Thanks!
Sanjana


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

baruazone said:


> Is everyone now able to see the processing timelines as 9-12 months in their Immiaccount or is it person specific? Please share your input.
> 
> Thx


AFAIK, it's not applicant specific. It applies to everyone who applied to the same sub visa.

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

i recieved an invitation for nsw 190 on the 8th. I know the proccessing times are stated on the homeaffairs webpage, but realistically how long would it take to recieve an invite based on personal experiences?


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone received NSW/VIC (190) state nomination with 65 +5 points for 261313?
I am waiting since Sep 2017.
Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have a question regarding the documents uploading process after Visa application. I applied for 190 NSW Visa on 27th Jan and paid my visa fees as soon as I got the invitation. I took my medicals and continued to upload PCCs, supporting documents related to work experience and Spouse's Functional English proof till 27th Feb.

Looking at the threads here I could make out in some cases CO had asked for a PCC from a country where the applicant/dependent have not stayed for a year. My wife was with me in South Africa for 7 months. I have not applied for South African PCC for her while filing the visa. After seeing the thread I proactively applied for South African PCC for her and I will be receiving the same in a month's time. 

Once I receive the South African PCC for my wife should I go ahead and upload it without being asked by the CO ? My question is whether uploading a supporting document would further push your application back in the queue ? I don't want to lose the time. Please help me.


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lozza11 said:


> I also received an invitation for NSW state nomination on the same day with only 65 points, would be good to know when you hear anything back and vice versa?
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> ...


Hi Congrats


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lozza11 said:


> I also received an invitation for NSW state nomination on the same day with only 65 points, would be good to know when you hear anything back and vice versa?
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> ...


could you Please help me with the skill assessment process for electrician ?


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

Why does CO ask for functional english document proof when it is already uploaded (PTE score card) causing unnecessary delays. Can any tell me how many days it takes after CO contact to get grant


----------



## muralib (Nov 16, 2017)

I have lodged both 189 and 190 EOI on 28th Jan 2018 (Even though i completed IELTS 2 years back, Could have lodged earlier  )
Now preparing to take PTE once again, As i am not happy with these scores.

Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Exp - 10
Language - 10 (L7.5,S7,W7,R7) IELTS (1st attempt in 2016)
ANZCO 2611*

EOI 28/1/2018

Points are now standing at 65+5 for 190 and 65 for 189.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Functional english is for your partner, your partner has also given PTE?


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Functional english is for your partner, your partner has also given PTE?


 yes it was PTE dont know why CO keeps doing this with many applicants, even though they upload they ask for it.


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Guys, I got my visa grant today. 
My timelines are in signature.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today.
> My timelines are in signature.


Congrats mate on the direct grant!


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today.
> My timelines are in signature.


Congrats !!! :clap2:


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations,
Cant see it in your Signature, can you post it here


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today.
> My timelines are in signature.


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Congratulations,
> Cant see it in your Signature, can you post it here


Thanks! Here it is

Thank you guys. Here is my timeline

261112 - Systems Analyst

09-Jan-17 : PTE-A
18-Apr-17 : ACS applied
27-Apr-17 : ACS Result (+ve)
27-Apr-17 : EOI: 189(65pts), 190 NSW (70pts)
01-Jul-17 : EOI : 190 VIC (70pts)
15-Sep-17 : VIC invite
24-Nov-17 : DIBP Invite (190 VIC)
19-Dec-17 : Visa Lodged
14-Mar-18 : Direct Grant


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Just for the clarity, i have lodged my application and on immi.gov.au its showing below:-

Skilled Migration
Received

So i dont have to do anything now, right??
Just have to wait for CO to see and give the Grant.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

tusshhar said:


> Thanks! Here it is
> 
> Thank you guys. Here is my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

raman2017 said:


> Just for the clarity, i have lodged my application and on immi.gov.au its showing below:-
> 
> Skilled Migration
> Received
> ...


Yup, we just need to wait it out.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

david85 said:


> raman2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the clarity, i have lodged my application and on immi.gov.au its showing below:-
> ...


Ok thanks, i thought there is some other status then RECEIVED in immi page. 
Coz thr is no movement in the page. 
So RECEIVED n then GRANT or any other status in between?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Thanks! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations man! All the best for your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david85 (Mar 8, 2018)

raman2017 said:


> Ok thanks, i thought there is some other status then RECEIVED in immi page.
> Coz thr is no movement in the page.
> So RECEIVED n then GRANT or any other status in between?


there received- initial assessment - further assessment - grant. But sometimes when the CO is allocated and he find the evidence is sufficient he'll grant the visa. Which is what most people term as direct grant. The other stages will not be reflected.


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

WAITING .........

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant : waiting


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

jk999 said:


> WAITING .........
> 
> ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
> 189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
> ...



Hi
I heard u need 70 points to apply 489 for SA
please correct me if i am wrong
i have 65 points (without any state or regional points)
can i apply for SA for 489 visa


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes. you can apply the state will give you 5 points and regional will be another extra 5 points.
Apply directly from south Australia immigration site.


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

varun118 said:


> Hi
> I heard u need 70 points to apply 489 for SA
> please correct me if i am wrong
> i have 65 points (without any state or regional points)
> can i apply for SA for 489 visa



Yes, you are eligible to apply. the state will give you 5 points & regional 489 will add another extra 5 points.

Apply directly from south Australia immigration site for 489.


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

Granted!!!


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

*Granted*

Hi guys,

Our visa came through today!!!

Here is our timeline for SA 190 visa (Electrician, 60 points):- 

EOI to SA: 27/08/17
Nominated: 19/09/17
Visa submitted / paid: 21/09/17 
Medical: 26/10/17 
PCC: 02/11/17 
More info on qualifications: 20/11/17
Granted: 14/03/18!!!!!

It felt like it was never going to happen but it has so hang on in there guys!


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

PhysioJo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Our visa came through today!!!
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

tusshhar said:


> Thanks! Here it is
> 
> Thank you guys. Here is my timeline
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi mates god 190 visa invitation today whats the easy way to pay fees from India?


----------



## Tarunsizzling (Apr 16, 2017)

Congratulations.

Which job code did you apply for?


----------



## Tarunsizzling (Apr 16, 2017)

Congratulations.

Which job code did you apply for?


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

PhysioJo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Our visa came through today!!!
> 
> ...



congratulation mate

you mentioned in ur timeline that you had been asked for More info on qualifications
do DIBP will re assess my qualification eventhou i got a positive outcome from engineers Australia ??


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Got my first co contact a week ago I lodged my visa 190 on 19 Dec 

The co wanted to know if I had another travel document since my SOMALI passport is not recognized lol

I traveled 3 years ago to Australia on 476 visa 

Several people on SOMALI passport got their 189 visa and traveled without any problem

This CO is just good at wasting time lol

I deliberately front loaded all the documents to speed up things 

But the good thing is this was the only comment and I responded the same day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

PhysioJo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Our visa came through today!!!
> 
> ...





shacanozo said:


> PhysioJo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Can you upload list of Documents youhave uploaded in all. 
It might can help us upload similar focsn save the time


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

*190 visa nsw*

2 February 2018 apply 
Programmer Developer 
With state point total 75
All document submitted end of February. Now waiting for CO or golden e-mail.

Does anybody know how long it could take?


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Timeline 190 NSW Invite - 02 March 2018*

Hi Guys,

I have got pre-invite from NSW on 02 March 2018 and submitted NSW application form with all documents on 12th March.

What are the current timelines and when I should expect to get the invite for applying the visa ?

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got pre-invite from NSW on 02 March 2018 and submitted NSW application form with all documents on 12th March.
> 
> ...


with how many points u have applied and what is ur anz code:


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Tarunsizzling said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Which job code did you apply for?


Registered nurse


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

*How to apply for VISA 190 State sponsor - ACS category 261313(Software Engineering)*

Hi,

Hope everyone is fine. Since I am new to this forum. I need to know the end to end process that involve the submission of EOI for visa class 190. preferably for NSW(Sydney) and Victoria(Melbourne). 

My points are as of now for visa class 189: 65
and I want to pursue my case with visa class 190: 65+5 = 70

ACS: 261313

I want to apply for state sponsor visa 190.

please guide me what are the end to end in details process and steps involved and also the cost that will be charge as state sponsor fees. 

please guide in detail. since I am unaware of process visa class 190 for Sydney/Melbourne.

Regards,
RABEEL
<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

PS: Apologies, if anything is not been followed by rules/regulation of forum.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.  

*Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
*EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
*NSW invitation:* 17-Nov-2017
*NSW nomination approved: *12-Dec-2017
*190 Visa lodged:* 21-Dec-2017
*Grant:* 15-03-2018


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.  

*Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
*EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
*NSW invitation:* 17-Nov-2017
*NSW nomination approved: *12-Dec-2017
*190 Visa lodged:* 21-Dec-2017
*Grant:* 15-03-2018

I am so happy. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats. Can you please tell us, what are all the documents you have submitted for your employment?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Please update in the immitracker also.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Congrats. Can you please tell us, what are all the documents you have submitted for your employment?


Following documents regarding my employment:
1) Employment references
2) Contracts
3) Contracts amendments
4) Contract terminations
5) Pay slips (one per each quarter) - from all 8 years, now I see how important is to store all documents.
6) Tax declarations
7) Bank statement 

All above documents were translated to English by Sworn Translator. Additionally, I made a certified copy of all ofthem in Australian Embassy. I spent a lot of money but it was worth.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Can you please tell us, what are all the documents you have submitted for your employment?
> ...


What if I don't have all of my pay slips? I don't have payslips for 3 years in the 8 years of claimed experience.


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

*How to apply for VISA 190 State sponsor - ACS category 261313(Software Engineering)*

Hi All,

Hope everyone is fine. Since I am new to this forum. I need to know the end to end process that involve the submission of EOI for visa class 190. preferably for NSW(Sydney) and Victoria(Melbourne). 

My points are as of now for visa class 189: 65
and I want to pursue my case with visa class 190: 65+5 = 70

ACS: 261313

I want to apply for state sponsor visa 190.

please guide me what are the end to end in details process and steps involved and also the cost that will be charge as state sponsor fees. 

please guide in detail. since I am unaware of process visa class 190 for Sydney/Melbourne.

PS: Apologies, if anything is not been followed by rules/regulation of forum.

there is a lot of discussions and threads open so unable to dig out the exact to the point process over the forums. please guide and help


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> What if I don't have all of my pay slips? I don't have payslips for 3 years in the 8 years of claimed experience.


Well, I don't know. However, I assume that it should not be a big problem.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> What if I don't have all of my pay slips? I don't have payslips for 3 years in the 8 years of claimed experience.


and maybe they will call your employee. I have no employee verification calls.


----------



## SMR1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations. ..


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

SMR1 said:


> Congratulations. ..


Thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats! Hoping for direct grant too! Can you provide a list of docs you uploaded? Thanks!!


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Congrats! Hoping for direct grant too! Can you provide a list of docs you uploaded? Thanks!!


Thanks!

Following documents regarding my employment:
1) Employment references
2) Contracts
3) Contracts amendments
4) Contract terminations
5) Pay slips (one per each quarter) - from all 8 years, now I see how important is to store all documents.
6) Tax declarations
7) Bank statement 

and the rest:


Birth certificate
Mariage certificate
Driver licence
National ID
Passport
ACS letter
IELTS results
CV
Master Diploma from University
Transcript from Univeristy
PCC
Medicals
Form 80


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

varun118 said:


> with how many points u have applied and what is ur anz code:


I applied with 75 (70 + 5 - state sponsorship) points and my code is developer programmer 261312.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The waiting time varies from one case to another. From what I have seen in the last few weeks, you must expect between 2-6 weeks. There are some people who submitted NSW application early Feb and are still waiting until now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> I applied with 75 (70 + 5 - state sponsorship) points and my code is developer programmer 261312.




When did you submit EOI? And do you mind to share your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkhanna82 (Mar 15, 2018)

*EOI Timeline*

Hello All,

I have applied for EOI on 14th March, 2018 with 65+5 (Spouse)+5(State Sponshorship)=75 points under 190.

Software Tester - 261314

Can anyone tell how much months would it take for the invitation to come.

Please help.

Thanks,
Tarun


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...



COngrats


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Hoping for direct grant too! Can you provide a list of docs you uploaded? Thanks!!
> ...


Hey, how many bank statements did you do? Did you highlight salary Cheques?  How many years did you give? 

Thanks


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I submit my EOI for 190 NSW under 233911 aeronautical engineer with 65+5. This march will update to 70+5. Anyone has any ideas how long to receive invitation? Thanks.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats mate.

You were an offshore or onshore applicant ?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...



Congratulations mate.

I got NSW approved 15-dec-17
Visa lodge 22-Dec-2017
Medical and police sent on 7-january

Hope to have the Grant soon too


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Hey Martin,
Can you give list of documents you have uploaded .

Regards 
Raman


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachingmiskin (Nov 21, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congratulations. 

I got my nomination invite yesterday. Will contact you as required for further processing help.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Someone educate me.

I submitted my application, paid , uploaded all the docs and medicals too.

I see the word "Recieved" in black when i log into my immi account.

Processing time : 9 months to 12 months.

So, have I done the right thing so far ? Or is there another place i should click too?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Someone educate me.
> 
> I submitted my application, paid , uploaded all the docs and medicals too.
> 
> ...


Now next step is.....Wait...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Someone educate me.
> 
> I submitted my application, paid , uploaded all the docs and medicals too.
> 
> ...


You have done all wats reqd, Now just WAITT


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hey, how many bank statements did you do? Did you highlight salary Cheques? How many years did you give?
> 
> Thanks


from 8 years and only with salary income


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Do we need to submit documents for work experience we are not claiming points for? I have 10 years of experience and I am claiming points for 4 years. I received my 190 invite for VIC from DIBP couple of days back.

Regards,
Udit


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

*190 NSW State Nomination*

Dear All,

I received NSW state nomination pre-invite email on 2nd March (14 days validity - Last day 16th March).
For this email, we need to submit only the claimed points related documents of primary applicant, right?
Or do I need to upload my dependents documents like - Passport, Marriage certificate, birth certificate? along with PCC, Medicals etc - I believe this is second step after NSW nomination.. when given 60 days time??
Also, till now I dont see anything in skillselect. Is that right?
Confused... 
Or do I need to upload all the documents including PCC, Medicals now only during pre-invite mail?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received NSW state nomination pre-invite email on 2nd March (14 days validity - Last day 16th March).
> For this email, we need to submit only the claimed points related documents of primary applicant, right?
> ...


You don't need to submit pcc and medical or all other secondary applicants docs now. As you said after getting mail from skill select to apply for visa with 60 days validity, there you need to submit all. Wait till you get approval from nsw. Then apply visa button will come in skill select page.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received NSW state nomination pre-invite email on 2nd March (14 days validity - Last day 16th March).
> For this email, we need to submit only the claimed points related documents of primary applicant, right?
> ...


Hey,

Congratulation for the pre-invite.

You just need to upload all your documents for which you are claiming points including ACS and PTE result.

PCC and medical will be required when you final invite from DIBP and you will have 60 days time for that.

Also, when did you submit your NSW application ? I also got invite on 2nd march from NSW and submitted my application on 12th.

When should we expect to get final invite in skill-select for applying visa ?

Cheers
Sid


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It varies a lot. Expect 2-6 weeks. I’ve seen someone got approved within 1 week. But I also know people who submitted in Feb and are still waiting.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

foxes said:


> It varies a lot. Expect 2-6 weeks. I’ve seen someone got approved within 1 week. But I also know people who submitted in Feb and are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent my application off same day I received invite, but they've asked for more info, which I sent straight away (last thurs). Wondering if phoning them will give them a little nudge, or if they'll be annoyed?? :0( #excited! #impatient! 

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I sent my application off same day I received invite, but they've asked for more info, which I sent straight away (last thurs). Wondering if phoning them will give them a little nudge, or if they'll be annoyed?? :0( #excited! #impatient!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I don’t think calling them will help a lot unless you are correcting your submission. Good thing is that they contacted you - at least they started working on your application.

I, too, am still waiting since 5 Mar.

Good luck mate! Hope we both hear something good this week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

foxes said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I sent my application off same day I received invite, but they've asked for more info, which I sent straight away (last thurs). Wondering if phoning them will give them a little nudge, or if they'll be annoyed?? :0( #excited! #impatient!
> ...


Yeh figured I should wait, just so hard!! She’d have picked it up Friday so I guess let’s see what this week brings! Good luck with yours too, keep us updated!! &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi guys
i’ve submitted application and paid fee about 20 hours ago &#55357;&#56866;
But the status is still Submitted
Is it normal? How long does take to be changed to the status received!?
Because of that I can’t upload docs and take hap id


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Hi guys
> i’ve submitted application and paid fee about 20 hours ago ��
> But the status is still Submitted
> Is it normal? How long does take to be changed to the status received!?
> Because of that I can’t upload docs and take hap id


It happened to me also, the next day only, I got attach document links and received status.


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> It happened to me also, the next day only, I got attach document links and received status.


Sry, did you receive a status ‘received’ after you upload your docs ?
Because on the immi account site it says that you should wait until 24 hours till the status will be changed to ‘received’ and only after upload all docs


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Hi guys
> i’ve submitted application and paid fee about 20 hours ago ��
> But the status is still Submitted
> Is it normal? How long does take to be changed to the status received!?
> Because of that I can’t upload docs and take hap id



Yes its normal. it should get the right status in may be few more hours. so nothing to worry about.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > It happened to me also, the next day only, I got attach document links and received status.
> ...


The status became received, the next day after I paid visa fee. After 3 days only I started to upload my docs.


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok, thank you guys
Fingers crossed I’ll receive the new status soon
Thanks for your feedback!!)))


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

Congratulations Martin


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys,

I logged in today in my Immi account, There is no current processing time I could find.
Its 190 visa .

Does anyone facing same issue?

Thanks,
Tej


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

*When can i expect my 190 invitations*

Hi folks,

Any ideas when would I get my NSW 190 invite? Because 189 seems far out of sight.

My timeline:
ACS - March 2, 2018
PTE - 90 - March 8, 2018
EOI 189/190(NSW/VIC) - March 9, 2018

Points breakdown:
Age : 30
English : 20
Qualification : 15
Total for 189 : 65
Total for 190 : 70

Also, when can we expect the March 7 round results to be updated on website? Got any ideas????


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any ideas when would I get my NSW 190 invite? Because 189 seems far out of sight.
> 
> ...


For which code????


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sd1982 said:


> For which code????


236111

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard to get it anytime soon with 65+5.

The result is already up now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

can i stay in 489 visa and file for 190 for my wife where i also contribute 5 points as a secondary applicant
is it possible?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

*Predictions?*

Hi everyone!

I have submitted my EOI under 190(NSW) the day before. My code and points breakdown;

233213 (Quantity Surveyor - Civil Engineering Professionals)
Age: 30 pts
English: 20 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Experience: 5 pts

*EOI (190 NSW): 75 Pts (18-03-2018)*

Any ideas when I might get my NSW invite?

Thanks!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get between 2-6 weeks.


----------



## Tulika1976 (Feb 12, 2018)

*Hi out of context*



SMcphilemy1 said:


> This is my timeline so far
> Type 190 New South Wales
> Code 272511 social worker
> Expression of interest submitted 3.11.2017
> ...


My question is out of context to the thread but I m applying for assessment for welfare Centre manager with acwa Australia. Hence wanted to ask about submitting application, time frame and did they call visit or mail ur employer for cross checking ur employment claiming.

Thanks
Tulika


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

So I called them last night, merely to check if she'd received my email containing the additional info, and she had. Was up at 6am this morning to find a reply from here with an approved application!! Whoop Whoop!!! 

Paid immediately, status changed to received so uploaded complete application.... really hoping for a direct grant!! Now Im waiting again! 

Occupation: Marketing Specialist 225113

Age: 25
Experience: 15
Education: 15
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 80

IELTS 8.5/8/5/8/7.5 - 17th Mar 2017
VETASSESS - 24th May 2017
EOI - 24th May 2017
2nd IETLS 9/8/9/8 - 23rd Feb 2018
NSW SS Invite - 2nd Mar 2018
NSW Accepted - 20th Mar 2018
Grant.....??????


----------



## ramyt (Nov 30, 2017)

Shallv said:


> Hi, BRO,is there any update on your case?


Hello mate, 
nope! 

it's been 6 months now, and no news


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...




Congrats man!
I have the same job code. Same points. I just have 20 in English but no points for experience.
So what are your next steps now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

leo2575 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I lodged my application on 7th-Dec



Hello Leo,

I think my profile is similar to yours hence am asking question here.

261313
EOI 24-Jan-2018
189 : 70 Points
190 NSW : 75 Points

Could you please suggest what are my chances here?


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> leo2575 said:
> 
> 
> > hi All,
> ...


Chances r thr but it all depends upon whn you LODGE the application, till then its only WAIT


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

raman2017 said:


> Chances r thr but it all depends upon whn you LODGE the application, till then its only WAIT


Thanks Raman for reply.

I logged EOI application on 24th January 2018


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Thanks Raman for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I logged EOI application on 24th January 2018




Well it all depends on case to case. But, as per the latest grant trends. People who lodged their applications around 20 Dec 2018 and submitted all the docs are getting Direct Grants currently.

So, its a 70-90 day processing period for Direct grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

They updated information here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications

The lowest border is 21 Dec 2017 and they also removed the "most of complete applications are processed within three months" phrase from the definition of 'complete' application, so be careful in your predictions.


----------



## Danny19 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I have submitted EOI for 190 for 70 points on March/07/2018, any idea by when my request will be picked for processing?

Points Breakdown:
ANZSCO - 261313
Age 34 years: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Exp 12 years: 15 points
English : 10 points [ I am trying to get 20 points in English]

Thanks in advance,
Danny


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Any idea when I can get my Grant??????

Time line:

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant : ????


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Any idea when I can get my Grant??????

Time line:

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant : ????


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Xaha2425 said:


> They updated information here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications
> 
> The lowest border is 21 Dec 2017 and they also removed the "most of complete applications are processed within three months" phrase from the definition of 'complete' application, so be careful in your predictions.




sorry i checked the link you provide,However i could not get it , does this mean the visa process will be faster or it will take more time ??!

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shacanozo said:


> sorry i checked the link you provide,However i could not get it , does this mean the visa process will be faster or it will take more time ??!
> 
> Thanks


means SLA removed all together.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> They updated information here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications
> 
> The lowest border is 21 Dec 2017 and they also removed the "most of complete applications are processed within three months" phrase from the definition of 'complete' application, so be careful in your predictions.



Hi so I applied on the 22 December so it means Im not in the priority group?? 😥😥😥😥


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi guys I sent an application for visa 190 on the 22 December....sent all police and medical documents on 8 January...anyone know when can be the grand?anyone applied close to my dates?thanks


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi so I applied on the 22 December so it means Im not in the priority group?? 😥😥😥😥


Thats means that they are not promising 90 days to process complete applications anymore. That makes sense after analyzing latest immitracker cases - average processing time for direct grants has been slowly increasing from 50 to 85 days and will be definitely increasing in future. That can cause delays and you just need to be cautious if you have strict time frames.

And in the bottom they eventually admitted that the 189-New Zealand stream goes beyond any priorities (clearly based on the lodgement time). These guys are processed in front of anyone on 189 or 190.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi so I applied on the 22 December so it means Im not in the priority group?? 😥😥😥😥
> ...


On immitracker all the visa applied on 21 22 2e december got grated or contacted by CO...thats why Im kind of hoping to get it soon..today is 3 months exactly..

Maybe thay will take longer for mine becuase im already in Australia with a sponsor visa 457....


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear Fellows

I am in the process of finalizing visa application for SC190. In order to get a medical appointment at the earliest, I lodged a separate application for Heath within Immiaccount to obtain a HAP Id before I could finalize the main Visa Application. I just want make sure the HAP Id (and the medical exam) created through a separate application for Health only will be lodged within the main Visa application in Immiaccount and no new HAP ID would be created after I submit the main Visa application. Feedback requested. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Is there a round happening tomorrow for nsw 190? Any idea?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Now next step is.....Wait...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


so after this what to see immi account or email?? after doc submission my current stage is ..your app is received and we will assess it


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have submitted EOI for 190 with 70 points on March/20/2018. 

Any ideas how long it may take for me to get invited by NSW?

Points Breakdown:

Secondary School Teacher - 241411
Age 27 years: 30 points
Education & Qualification: 20 points
NAATI: 5 points
English: 10 points [ IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8.5/8/7]

Thanks in advance,
Eddy


----------



## samtam21 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello friends.. In case of Rejection or Negative response from South Australia, how long they take to inform applicant? Do they inform applicant firmly after applying for nomination? I applied on 27th Feb but still no response from them


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

are they giving a process priority for offshore than inshore ? 

Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> So I called them last night, merely to check if she'd received my email containing the additional info, and she had. Was up at 6am this morning to find a reply from here with an approved application!! Whoop Whoop!!!
> 
> Paid immediately, status changed to received so uploaded complete application.... really hoping for a direct grant!! Now Im waiting again!
> 
> ...


what they asked for??


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

1337 said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I am in the process of finalizing visa application for SC190. In order to get a medical appointment at the earliest, I lodged a separate application for Heath within Immiaccount to obtain a HAP Id before I could finalize the main Visa Application. I just want make sure the HAP Id (and the medical exam) created through a separate application for Health only will be lodged within the main Visa application in Immiaccount and no new HAP ID would be created after I submit the main Visa application. Feedback requested. Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi 1337, I have the same question. Please help to update on this. Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So I called them last night, merely to check if she'd received my email containing the additional info, and she had. Was up at 6am this morning to find a reply from here with an approved application!! Whoop Whoop!!!
> ...


Proof of continuous employment between my 2 VETASSESS assessments


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

received VIC pre-invite yesterday for 263111 with 70 points (70+5) . PTE 20 points


EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> received VIC pre-invite yesterday for 263111 with 70 points (70+5) . PTE 20 points
> 
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jutomo said:


> Congrats mate


any one got co assigned?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

churek said:


> To start, I saw someone in Whatsapp group receiving direct grant today just after 2 months. Very nice to know.
> 
> If you're a member of this forum, apologies in advanced for posting it here. And congrats!
> 
> ...


IED means you must enter in that date??


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> IED means you must enter in that date??


Isn't IED supposed to be 1 year from Medical/PCC?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello experts. 
I lodged my 190 visa oin 24 January 2018, and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile,I`ve got some doubts:
1- Is is necessary to upload a separate photo? The passport, CV, ID all show my photo, is not this enough?
2- In the last 10 years, I have been in Syria for about six months only. I read in this forum that the CO asks sometimes for PCC even for periods less than a year. Is this true?
3- If this was true, I would submit statutory declaration. Is it required to upload ID proof, or career proof for the person that I would make the declaration in front of him?
4- If I upload new documents now ( after 2 months of lodging the visa), would this delay the grant; given that it takes nowadays around 3 months for the grant?

Thanks guys


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi 1337, I have the same question. Please help to update on this. Thanks



So the answer to this question is that once the main visa application is submitted, the Health section automatically provides the same HAP ID, which has been created earlier.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear All,

I have submitted my visa application for SC190 and currently in the process of attaching documents. I'd appreciate if expert members could help on the following:

1. What is the maximum time period by which documents have to be attached after submission of visa application?

2. The instructions mention that documents need to be certified. But I am told that colour scans are accepted.

3. Do we need to attach any photograph with the application?

4. I understand that visa will not be processed untill a case officer is assigned to the application. Is it true that it is now taking months for assignment of CO to the application?

5. Lastly, does an existing tourist visa refusal for Shengen affect the chances for 190 visa even when state nomination is in place?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1337 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application for SC190 and currently in the process of attaching documents. I'd appreciate if expert members could help on the following:
> 
> ...


1. There is no official time limit as such, but the members consensus is 2 weeks

2. No certification necessary if they are scanned in colour 

3. No

4 God alone knows

5. State nomination has nothing to do with the visa processing. It will take its own course
Whether it will affect or not depends on the reason for refusal.

Cheers


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. There is no official time limit as such, but the members consensus is 2 weeks
> 
> 2. No certification necessary if they are scanned in colour
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate the response.


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

EOI: 15/03
Degree: 15
Age: 30
Australian study: 5
IELTS: 20
Experience: 0 but I am currently employed in NSW.
Total points: 70+5
Preprimary teacher: 241111

I’m non pro rata, it was also very easy for me to find a job here as there’s an incredible demand. What are my chances of getting a preinvite soon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Conteduca said:


> EOI: 15/03
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Australian study: 5
> ...


Why don’t you try to move to VIC ?

They allow applicants to apply directly, so that the fact you are employed is highlighted to the person assessing your application and increases your chance of sponsorship 10 times, especially as you say that your job is in great demand

Cheers


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Don’t you need 3 years experience to apply to VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Conteduca said:


> Don’t you need 3 years experience to apply to VIC?


You are right
Absolutely forgot that
My bad

Cheers


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Cont said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t you need 3 years experience to apply to VIC?
> ...


No worries,
Thanks for replying anyway 🙂


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi I have lodged 190 Visa application on 12/03/2018, but uploading a few supporting documents till yesterday. Will the queue position of application change or remain initial lodged date?
Is it good to wait till CO asks for further documents?
Thanks


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and not sure if i'm posting a reply @ the right place:

Type: 190 SA
Code: 133611
EOI: 28 Feb 2018
Points: 80
SA Application: 2 Mar 2018
Invitation to Apply: ???

How long does it take to recieve ITA from SA??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and not sure if i'm posting a reply @ the right place:
> 
> ...


State sponsorship can never be predicted as they don’t follow any fixed pattern
They are free to sponsor anyone they like irrespective of points or Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I lodged the visa application on Jan 10th this year and I am waiting for CO contact; has anyone in the group received a grant after Jan'18. Generally, the visa grant date has currently increased from the old 45 days to around 80 days but still wanted to confirm with you guys.

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> are they giving a process priority for offshore than inshore ?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone knows about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> are they giving a process priority for offshore than inshore ?
> 
> Thanks


All things being equal, Onshore will have a lower processing time as they have already been security vetted

Other then that, it doesn’t matter you are offshore or onshore

Cheers


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. I'll keep a track.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged the visa application on Jan 10th this year and I am waiting for CO contact; has anyone in the group received a grant after Jan'18. Generally, the visa grant date has currently increased from the old 45 days to around 80 days but still wanted to confirm with you guys.
> 
> ...


me on same boat...submited all stuff today only .. whats ur app status? is it "received and we will acess""??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi I have lodged 190 Visa application on 12/03/2018, but uploading a few supporting documents till yesterday. Will the queue position of application change or remain initial lodged date?
> Is it good to wait till CO asks for further documents?
> Thanks


we both applied on same date...lets update each other on the progress !!


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am usually a silent reader on this thread but as my name suggests a tad bit nervous about my application. Want to check anyone else in the same boat as mine ?

261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
Total Points - 70+(5) SS NSW

Pre invite NSW : 2 March 2018
Waiting for ITA ---???

has anyone been rejected during the pre invite phase? Your inputs/experiences and suggestions would be very helpful to calm a never or 2 down


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm about to submit Victoria application. I have two questions:

1. For spouse occupation, should i select "Other Associate Professional" or "Health Professional" ? she is a dentist.

2. For the planned area of residence, I should select Melbourne Metropolitan or Regional? I'm honestly okay with both as long as I get the approval.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

Would someone be able to tell me under which section to upload form 1221 please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

d00b said:


> Would someone be able to tell me under which section to upload form 1221 please?


There is a specific dropdown for 1221

Cheers


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is a specific dropdown for 1221
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, but i cant seem to find it - I've tried expanding all the sections and it's the only form I cant seem to find a catagory for. They may have made some changes to the system UI over the past months/years? It does seem a little different from 2 years ago when I had to extend my student visa. 

You think it's alright to upload it under "other documents"?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

d00b said:


> Thanks, but i cant seem to find it - I've tried expanding all the sections and it's the only form I cant seem to find a catagory for. They may have made some changes to the system UI over the past months/years? It does seem a little different from 2 years ago when I had to extend my student visa.
> 
> You think it's alright to upload it under "other documents"?


You should be able to find a separate drop down for 1221 under dependents names. The is no separate drop-down for the main applicant. I uploaded it under other documents for me and under the drop-down for my other family members.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

mayz said:


> You should be able to find a separate drop down for 1221 under dependents names. The is no separate drop-down for the main applicant. I uploaded it under other documents for me and under the drop-down for my other family members.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm the only applicant so never new about the dropdown for dependents  I might go ahead and upload it under other docs, Thanks!


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

d00b said:


> I'm the only applicant so never new about the dropdown for dependents  I might go ahead and upload it under other docs, Thanks!


Should be fine. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

Any chance of getting invite in April for NSW. I have submitted my EOI on 9th Feb with 75 points under 261312.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> Any chance of getting invite in April for NSW. I have submitted my EOI on 9th Feb with 75 points under 261312.


There is nothing wrong in being hopeful  though logically it should be there but we all know the Grant process is quite a bit unpredictable.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Any new Grants or CO contact for members under 190? Please update your status here . Would love to see the process.

Regards,
Raman


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Any grant or CO contact for January visa lodge guys. I have Lodged my application on 24 th Jan, by when can I expect a grant or CO contact. 


Swaraj


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any grant or CO contact for January visa lodge guys. I have Lodged my application on 24 th Jan, by when can I expect a grant or CO contact.
> 
> ...


after payment ...just need to upload info right...no need to submit any other button?? right


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> after payment ...just need to upload info right...no need to submit any other button?? right




Yes have to upload all forms and supporting documents to your points as well as pcc and medical. Give your point supporting documents to support your experience and education as much as possible. 

Swaraj


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Yes have to upload all forms and supporting documents to your points as well as pcc and medical. Give your point supporting documents to support your experience and education as much as possible.
> 
> Swaraj


no need to give them 10th n 12th result right? just degree


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

No it's better to give them both 10th and 12th mark sheets as well. That is the only way they calculate your whole study years.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> no need to give them 10th n 12th result right? just degree




No it's better to give them both 10th and 12th mark sheets as well. That is the only way they calculate your whole study years.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> No it's better to give them both 10th and 12th mark sheets as well. That is the only way they calculate your whole study years.


need to sign by lawyer or just color copy also ok ?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> need to sign by lawyer or just color copy also ok ?




We have to get them notarized by advocate.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> We have to get them notarized by advocate.


ok i need to reupload then ...hmm


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> We have to get them notarized by advocate.


If you are talking about uploading documents for 190 visa applications after payment of fees, then you are wrong

No notarisation necessary, if you are scanning in colour

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you are talking about uploading documents for 190 visa applications after payment of fees, then you are wrong
> 
> No notarisation necessary, if you are scanning in colour
> 
> Cheers


Yes i am talking after payment...so just color shld ok okay right...anyway i hae both so will upload again...they will get 2 copies


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes i am talking after payment...so just color shld ok okay right...anyway i hae both so will upload again...they will get 2 copies




May not be but I did that part of some suggestions.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys I can't see processing time under my immi account. It was 9-12 months after 16 Feb and earlier it was 7-9 month in Jan 2018 when I lodge my Visa. What the hell DIBP is doing. Any idea

Swaraj


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys I can't see processing time under my immi account. It was 9-12 months after 16 Feb and earlier it was 7-9 month in Jan 2018 when I lodge my Visa. What the hell DIBP is doing. Any idea

Swaraj


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Guys I can't see processing time under my immi account. It was 9-12 months after 16 Feb and earlier it was 7-9 month in Jan 2018 when I lodge my Visa. What the hell DIBP is doing. Any idea
> 
> Swaraj


you already lodged?? ...not sure min time frame is 3 months at least for DG


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> you already lodged?? ...not sure min time frame is 3 months at least for DG




Yeah I Lodged my Visa on 24 th Jan 2018. Processing time now for increased to 9-12 months on 16 Feb. But now I can't see it anywhere in my immi account.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Yeah I Lodged my Visa on 24 th Jan 2018. Processing time now for increased to 9-12 months on 16 Feb. But now I can't see it anywhere in my immi account.


meaning u abt to get DG


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> meaning u abt to get DG




I don't know but waiting and hoping for direct grant


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> I don't know but waiting and hoping for direct grant


whats ur app status ...is it "received and will be assessed" ?? I heard that after 28 days app status will change


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats ur app status ...is it "received and will be assessed" ?? I heard that after 28 days app status will change


Not necessarily. I had lodged on the 12 Feb and still the status is received.

44 days since lodged.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats ur app status ...is it "received and will be assessed" ?? I heard that after 28 days app status will change




No even after 63 days its still in recieved status.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Swaraj said:


> Guys I can't see processing time under my immi account. It was 9-12 months after 16 Feb and earlier it was 7-9 month in Jan 2018 when I lodge my Visa. What the hell DIBP is doing. Any idea
> 
> Swaraj


yes i noticed the same thing, i though it happens only for me but i think they have a problem !!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Not necessarily. I had lodged on the 12 Feb and still the status is received.
> 
> 44 days since lodged.


ic...so quit job and start exploring india as u guys will get DG :0

BTW for pre-invite there was many who got final invite in 5 days time...how abt DG whats the shortest time ever recorded ..NY IDEA?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> yes i noticed the same thing, i though it happens only for me but i think they have a problem !!




What I feel is DIBP is going to do some major changes to immigration system.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> What I feel is DIBP is going to do some major changes to immigration system.


Hi swaraj, Is your signature updated? as per your signature your already crossed 12 weeks SLA for NSW invite. 

Have you sent any mail to NSW for same?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi swaraj, Is your signature updated? as per your signature your already crossed 12 weeks SLA for NSW invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you sent any mail to NSW for same?




Here is my signature details. Just updated. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Yes (10Jan 2018)
PCC: 5 Jan 2018
MED: 30 Jan 2018
VISA Lodged: 24 Jan 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Here is my signature details. Just updated.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...




Best of luck


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> Best of luck




Thanks buddy


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

*Same Situation*



Swaraj said:


> No even after 63 days its still in recieved status.


Hi Swaraj
I am in the same situation as you, Lodged my 190 in 24 Jan, and time frame has disappeared from my immiaccount.

Keep us updated and Let`s hope for the best.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Swaraj said:
> 
> 
> > No even after 63 days its still in recieved status.
> ...


Where in IMMI account does it usually say a time frame? Thanks


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Where in IMMI account does it usually say a time frame? Thanks


at the home page as a link to Home affairs page. Have you lodged your one? and when?
Doesn`t the link to (the global time for visa processing ) come up at your homepage?
Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Where in IMMI account does it usually say a time frame? Thanks
> ...


Lodged mine last week, 20th. Can’t see anything on IMMI application page but will check again


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi Swaraj
> 
> I am in the same situation as you, Lodged my 190 in 24 Jan, and time frame has disappeared from my immiaccount.
> 
> ...




AL the best for you too


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> AL the best for you too


It was just a technical issue, now the processing time appears again
It is 8 to 11 months.
May it be a good omen


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ham Admanedien said:


> It was just a technical issue, now the processing time appears again
> It is 8 to 11 months.
> May it be a good omen


Yes i see 8 months to 11 months. but after payment all we need is to upload doc right.? I do see new and submit application on top left n right ...do i need to tap on it ?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> yes i noticed the same thing, i though it happens only for me but i think they have a problem !!


Dear all,

I just checked my IMMI account and the processing time updated to "8 - 11 Months" now. 

I hope it will reduce again because most complete applicants get their grant between 80 - 90 days although processing time shows "9-12 Months" in the past.

In addition to this, beside NZ Stream, 189 program has issued 600 invites per month since December 2017 so there will be less number of applicants after that compared to 2000 invites per month.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes i see 8 months to 11 months. but after payment all we need is to upload doc right.? I do see new and submit application on top left n right ...do i need to tap on it ?


No..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Ham Admanedien said:
> 
> 
> > It was just a technical issue, now the processing time appears again
> ...


Mine 8-11 too, although hoping for a direct grant!!


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> me on same boat...submited all stuff today only .. whats ur app status? is it "received and we will acess""??


Yes it says received and we will access and the processing time is 8 to 11 months.... It's been 77 days since I lodged and on checking immittracker https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190 it seems the average processing days is around 86 days.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Im too am hoping for direct grant! I have sent all the docs but have no payslips or bank statements from 2008 and 2009.... I only have my official employer Reference which covers this date with roles and salary... is that enough? I really don't want to get a CO assigned! Thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


CONGRATS! Can I please ask what info you uploaded? I have everything but no payslips or bank statements from 2008-2009... although I do have my official employer reference which states my role and salary for these years... is this enough? Vetassess used this and approved my skills for that period so hoping enough! 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have a question and wonder if anyone in here can please help me.
We submitted our EOI with me as the main applicant (261111 Business analyst) and my husband helps to gain partner points. His occupation is Accountant 221111 and he has received positive skills assessment from CPA Australia (suitable for migration) without submitting any employment reference. 
My question is: when lodging the visa, do we need to give any evidence related to his employment? Or only the documents we gave CPA Australia, I.e. bachelor and master’s degrees, transcripts and syllabus, would be enough?
—————————


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question and wonder if anyone in here can please help me.
> We submitted our EOI with me as the main applicant (261111 Business analyst) and my husband helps to gain partner points. His occupation is Accountant 221111 and he has received positive skills assessment from CPA Australia (suitable for migration) without submitting any employment reference.
> My question is: when lodging the visa, do we need to give any evidence related to his employment? Or only the documents we gave CPA Australia, I.e. bachelor and master’s degrees, transcripts and syllabus, would be enough?
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would not give any employment evidence for the spouse other then what was given during skills assessment 
Give the complete set as It is , without any addition or deletion of even a single document 

If the CO needs more evidence, let him ask for it

Cheers


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not give any employment evidence for the spouse other then what was given during skills assessment
> 
> Give the complete set as It is , without any addition or deletion of even a single document
> 
> ...




Thanks newbienz! I appreciated the quick response!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not give any employment evidence for the spouse other then what was given during skills assessment
> Give the complete set as It is , without any addition or deletion of even a single document
> 
> If the CO needs more evidence, let him ask for it
> ...


Isnt that a tricky question...for ACS we usually dont submit 10th , 12th results...but in form 80 they ask for it...so we need to upload that as well....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Isnt that a tricky question...for ACS we usually dont submit 10th , 12th results...but in form 80 they ask for it...so we need to upload that as well....


In form 80 you have to even give your lower kg details, so do you give that report card also ?

I do not recall seeing any such column asking you to upload marksheets of class x or class XII except for proving spouse functional English 

I did not upload my class X or class XII results and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In form 80 you have to even give your lower kg details, so do you give that report card also ?
> 
> I do not recall seeing any such column asking you to upload marksheets of class x or class XII except for proving spouse functional English
> 
> ...


ohh damn...i uploaded all (class x or class XII me n my wife ) haha not sure if that will delay processing ..

in form 80...i just gave them class x , class XII and degree ...is that ok ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> ohh damn...i uploaded all (class x or class XII me n my wife ) haha not sure if that will delay processing ..
> 
> in form 80...i just gave them class x , class XII and degree ...is that ok ?


No harm done except 2 additional documents for the CO to process

I don’t know what you mean by you gave the class...degree

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No harm done except 2 additional documents for the CO to process
> 
> I don’t know what you mean by you gave the class...degree
> 
> Cheers


I mean in form80 i only mentioned where i did my Class 10 , 12 and degree info ...i did not mention any other info (in between Class 1 - 10th--none ) ...is that ok?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I mean in form80 i only mentioned where i did my Class 10 , 12 and degree info ...i did not mention any other info (in between Class 1 - 10th--none ) ...is that ok?


There are several questions in form 80

Which question are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello. Do you guys know if we are to upload passport size pictures? Ta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

altamar79 said:


> Hello. Do you guys know if we are to upload passport size pictures? Ta


NO

It’s not a beauty contest that you are participating in


Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> NO
> 
> It’s not a beauty contest that you are participating in
> 
> ...


hahaha....damn need to do some black magic for faster approval ...cant focus on anything.....


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?

Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?

Please suggest!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?
> 
> Please suggest!


generate ur hapid by urself...do the meds ....do not wait 4 them


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

Quick question - I'm not claiming any points for work exp but have given my employment details on the application anyway. Would I need to upload any evidence for it like resume/payslips?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> generate ur hapid by urself...do the meds ....do not wait 4 them


Thanks Rahul! I remember people mentioned getting the medicals done after visa application hence I was a bit curious. Really want to understand the primary differences in both processes especially related to time.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks Rahul! I remember people mentioned getting the medicals done after visa application hence I was a bit curious. Really want to understand the primary differences in both processes especially related to time.


The only reason to get the medical/PCC done as late as possible is to extend your IED. This used to make sense when the visa processing time was short (1-2 months). However, in the current scenario, it makes more sense to get these done beforehand as you never know how long it would take for the CO to get back to you after requesting for medical/PCC.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

mayz said:


> The only reason to get the medical/PCC done as late as possible is to extend your IED. This used to make sense when the visa processing time was short (1-2 months). However, in the current scenario, it makes more sense to get these done beforehand as you never know how long it would take for the CO to get back to you after requesting for medical/PCC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Makes sense. Thanks! Anyone with a different opinion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Makes sense. Thanks! Anyone with a different opinion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if u want to delay your grant...wat 4 dem to ask for meds....if u want direct grant do it urself...choice is urs


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> if u want to delay your grant...wat 4 dem to ask for meds....if u want direct grant do it urself...choice is urs




Who wants to delay this bud 

I think I got enough reasons to get the medicals done first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hahaha....damn need to do some black magic for faster approval ...cant focus on anything.....


hahahhaha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?
> 
> Please suggest!


Try to get everything done prior to lodge, any request from a CO is a delay factor.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Try to get everything done prior to lodge, any request from a CO is a delay factor.




Thanks! Booked my appointment for tomorrow and will lodge visa next week with all documents together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks! Booked my appointment for tomorrow and will lodge visa next week with all documents together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maan3030 (Mar 30, 2018)

my application was submitted on 16th december 2016, its almost 16 months and the status is (further assessment). i have applied under mixed crop and livestock farmer. could you please tell me that how long it could take for the processing?


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> altamar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Do you guys know if we are to upload passport size pictures? Ta
> ...


Thanks for your answer. BTW I'm pretty sure this is not a beauty contest! This is a quite serious event in my life.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lodged visa today, what is the trend for approval at this point? What is the application date of the last approved applicant here?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

How many among us still see status as received in there immi account even after 80 days?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

How many among us still see status as received in there immi account even after 80 days?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> How many among us still see status as received in there immi account even after 80 days?




It does not really matter, your status can be received until the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> Lodged visa today, what is the trend for approval at this point? What is the application date of the last approved applicant here?
> 
> Good luck everyone!




Such queues do not exist. It takes 120-150 days in average as of now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It does not really matter, your status can be received until the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot Andrey, I didn't know this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> Thanks a lot Andrey, I didn't know this.


All the best!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Thanks a lot Andrey, I didn't know this.




Andrey does that mean they have already started processing our file with in recieved status.


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes, good point. With less invites since December, we can expect our cases to be processed soon 🙂 

Let's hope for the best!



sawtinnmaung said:


> shacanozo said:
> 
> 
> > yes i noticed the same thing, i though it happens only for me but i think they have a problem !!
> ...


----------



## Akhan15 (Aug 4, 2014)

*190 Visa Granted*

Dear all,

Got the news from my consultant yesterday that I have been granted the 190 Visa.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Can u please share application received date or lodge date.




Akhan15 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Got the news from my consultant yesterday that I have been granted the 190 Visa.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Akhan15 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Got the news from my consultant yesterday that I have been granted the 190 Visa.


Congrats Akhan, All the best for you and your family.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Just had a quick question regarding NSW visa 190 grant. I wanted to know if immigration does employment verification for Australian work experience claimed ? I have supplied work reference, contracts, payslips and bank statements. 

My timeline is as follows for Accountant General 

Age = 30
PTE = 20
Edu = 20
Aus Work Exp = 5
Partner = 5

NSW approval on 22/03/2018
Final Grant awaited.....


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Akhan15 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Got the news from my consultant yesterday that I have been granted the 190 Visa.


Congrats


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just had a quick question regarding NSW visa 190 grant. I wanted to know if immigration does employment verification for Australian work experience claimed ? I have supplied work reference, contracts, payslips and bank statements.
> 
> ...


Looking at the extent of documents provided by you, the chances of EV are low, but cannot be totally ruled out

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Deevan8 said:


> Yes, good point. With less invites since December, we can expect our cases to be processed soon 🙂
> 
> Let's hope for the best!




Thats a good point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Akhan15 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> Got the news from my consultant yesterday that I have been granted the 190 Visa.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hehe, no offence. I mean it's good analysis in terms of processing time for grants as previously with average 2000 invites it took 6-10 months for grant and now with lesser invitations lately, we can expect processing to be slightly quicker.

Wishing everyone the best!



andreyx108b said:


> Deevan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, good point. With less invites since December, we can expect our cases to be processed soon 🙂
> ...


----------



## maan3030 (Mar 30, 2018)

my application was submitted on 16th december 2016, its almost 16 months and the status is (further assessment). i have applied under mixed crop and livestock farmer. could you please tell me that how long it could take for the processing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maan3030 said:


> my application was submitted on 16th december 2016, its almost 16 months and the status is (further assessment). i have applied under mixed crop and livestock farmer. could you please tell me that how long it could take for the processing?



You cant do much... you will have to wait.


----------



## maan3030 (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks alot !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Deevan8 said:


> Hehe, no offence. I mean it's good analysis in terms of processing time for grants as previously with average 2000 invites it took 6-10 months for grant and now with lesser invitations lately, we can expect processing to be slightly quicker.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best!


I am just not sure how long it will take for COs to clear all of the backlogs... and also there are some other factors (based on rumours) which i may have an impact.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well guys its been a patience test for me. Having paid fee on31st March'2016 and pressed the IP button shortly after, I got to hear from the CO early Feb'18 asking for my employment documents. Having submitted those also soon, I have again been just waiting. I find it quite weird on the extra time being taken on certain cases. I have applied 190 SA under 131112 (Sales and Marketing Manager).
Hope something moves soon for me positively!


----------



## famynet (Apr 1, 2018)

*Fady*

Assesment (Vetasses) positive 28-1-2018
EOI Queensland 1-2-2018 invited 6-2-2018
Visa Lodged (all documents upfront) 12-3-2018
Grant ?? waiting


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have Lodged my Application with the below details.

ANZSCO Code: Software Tester (261314)
PTE-A Result on: 03 Nov 2017
ACS result arrived: 15 Feb 2017 (positive)
Total Points: 65 + 5 (SS) =70
(190 VIC) Invitation Submitted: Yes (15th Feb 2018)
(190 VIC) Invitation Received: Yes (16th Mar 2018)
PCC: 17th Mar 2018
MED: 28th Mar 2018
VISA Lodged: 17th Mar 2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

sharan_dsouza said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have Lodged my Application with the below details.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

sharan_dsouza said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have Lodged my Application with the below details.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharan

Congrats for the VIC invite. 
I would like to reconfirm if you received pre invite and also the invite? 

Would like to Personal Msg u for some info if that's fine as I am a 261314 ANZSCO too.

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Bhoumik (Dec 7, 2014)

*NSW 190 - english*



Swaraj said:


> Andrey does that mean they have already started processing our file with in recieved status.




Hi All

Does NSW 190- need any specific English language competency -?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

*190 visa grant gang 2018*



Bhoumik said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Does NSW 190- need any specific English language competency -?




As per my knowledge looking at last trend its both years of experance as well as language your profile is higher at any one side you will get preferance. I might be wrong.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Dear All,
With the grace of Allah Almighty, I received direct grant last week alhamdulillah. I thought to share the news here as i got very useful insight from expat forum. I want to wish good luck to those who are waiting for grant. As i have learned throughout the process, it requires lot of patience and calmness to deal with stressful waiting period but eventually everyone will get it. 
my only advice to everyone is that always frontload all docs as it helps avoiding co contact and any further delay in decision making. the process itself is quite straightforward. so all the very best again and thank you for your wonderful support.
Those who want to learn about the whole process, i suggest reading mathan's blog on expatforum as it is very useful and detailed.


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats and wish you all the best for upcoming journey!

If you don't mind can u please share the timelines of lodge grant etc. for us to analyze the trend. 

Thanks.



austimmiacnt said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Allah Almighty, I received direct grant last week alhamdulillah. I thought to share the news here as i got very useful insight from expat forum. I want to wish good luck to those who are waiting for grant. As i have learned throughout the process, it requires lot of patience and calmness to deal with stressful waiting period but eventually everyone will get it.
> my only advice to everyone is that always frontload all docs as it helps avoiding co contact and any further delay in decision making. the process itself is quite straightforward. so all the very best again and thank you for your wonderful support.
> Those who want to learn about the whole process, i suggest reading mathan's blog on expatforum as it is very useful and detailed.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Allah Almighty, I received direct grant last week alhamdulillah. I thought to share the news here as i got very useful insight from expat forum. I want to wish good luck to those who are waiting for grant. As i have learned throughout the process, it requires lot of patience and calmness to deal with stressful waiting period but eventually everyone will get it.
> my only advice to everyone is that always frontload all docs as it helps avoiding co contact and any further delay in decision making. the process itself is quite straightforward. so all the very best again and thank you for your wonderful support.
> Those who want to learn about the whole process, i suggest reading mathan's blog on expatforum as it is very useful and detailed.


Congrats


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of Allah Almighty, I received direct grant last week alhamdulillah. I thought to share the news here as i got very useful insight from expat forum. I want to wish good luck to those who are waiting for grant. As i have learned throughout the process, it requires lot of patience and calmness to deal with stressful waiting period but eventually everyone will get it.
> my only advice to everyone is that always frontload all docs as it helps avoiding co contact and any further delay in decision making. the process itself is quite straightforward. so all the very best again and thank you for your wonderful support.
> Those who want to learn about the whole process, i suggest reading mathan's blog on expatforum as it is very useful and detailed.


Congrats! Can you please advise your timeline and what docs you uploaded?


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Well guys its been a patience test for me. Having paid fee on31st March'2016 and pressed the IP button shortly after, I got to hear from the CO early Feb'18 asking for my employment documents. Having submitted those also soon, I have again been just waiting. I find it quite weird on the extra time being taken on certain cases. I have applied 190 SA under 131112 (Sales and Marketing Manager).
> Hope something moves soon for me positively!


your case has been in hold since 2016 ?!!


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Xaha2425 said:


> Thats means that they are not promising 90 days to process complete applications anymore. That makes sense after analyzing latest immitracker cases - average processing time for direct grants has been slowly increasing from 50 to 85 days and will be definitely increasing in future. That can cause delays and you just need to be cautious if you have strict time frames.
> 
> And in the bottom they eventually admitted that the 189-New Zealand stream goes beyond any priorities (clearly based on the lodgement time). These guys are processed in front of anyone on 189 or 190.


Hi

May i know what are these thing..VAC2 paid ...is that a fee we need to pay ?? 
CO VAC2 invoice--27/03/2018
CO VAC2 paid-----27/03/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Well guys its been a patience test for me. Having paid fee on31st March'2016 and pressed the IP button shortly after, I got to hear from the CO early Feb'18 asking for my employment documents. Having submitted those also soon, I have again been just waiting. I find it quite weird on the extra time being taken on certain cases. I have applied 190 SA under 131112 (Sales and Marketing Manager).
> Hope something moves soon for me positively!




I am sure you will hear soon! All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Hi*

Yes it has. Sorry there is a typo error in my comment - I paid the fee on 31st Dec'2016 and not March. Regret the error.



shacanozo said:


> your case has been in hold since 2016 ?!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Congrats! Can you please advise your timeline and what docs you uploaded?


so seems like its always FIFO....no new applicant will get DG before old one..


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> so seems like its always FIFO....no new applicant will get DG before old one..




Approximately 80-90 days for direct grant without any co contact. Timeline may reduce or increase depending on applications. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> so seems like its always FIFO....no new applicant will get DG before old one..




100% not FIFO as each case is unique 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Hi
> 
> May i know what are these thing..VAC2 paid ...is that a fee we need to pay ??
> CO VAC2 invoice--27/03/2018
> CO VAC2 paid-----27/03/2018


Check this link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees/explanation-of-visa-application-charges
It is quite simple to get through.

VAC2 is paid for spouse without functional English proofs.


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

*190 NSW EOI Lodged*

*Subclass 190*
*Date of Effect 24 March 2018*
*Production Engineering 233513*

*Points breakdown*
*30* Age
*15* Bachelor
*20* PTE
*5* State Sponsor
*70 Total*

Any estimate of how long I will wait?


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi Sharan
> 
> Congrats for the VIC invite.
> I would like to reconfirm if you received pre invite and also the invite?
> ...



Hi Sanjiv,

I followed the below steps. 
1. Completed my EOI on https://skillselect.gov.au
2. Applied for State nomination on https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/, and uploaded my relevant documents. 
3. After a month, received Invite Emails from both liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and skillselect.gov.au. on the same day.
4. Lodged my Application and uploaded all the relevant documents.

Let me know, if you have any doubts.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I forgot to note down my HAP id while getting my medicals done last week. I can’t find it anywhere in the immiaccount application details, any ideas how could I find it? Do I need to contact hospital as I remember it was there on the application print which I submitted there?

Thanks 
Sumit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I forgot to note down my HAP id while getting my medicals done last week. I can’t find it anywhere in the immiaccount application details, any ideas how could I find it? Do I need to contact hospital as I remember it was there on the application print which I submitted there?
> 
> ...


As mentioned, just call them up, they would match on your name and tell you that.


----------



## SamitT (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

I have some queries, hope you guys help me out. 
My occupation (stock broker dealer 222213) has been removed from Tasmania. Can any one let me know, when it will appear again. 
I got 4.1 yrs of experience in my vetasses report (till July 2017) Need to know that my till date experience will be counted in EOI? 
I got 6-6-7-7 in IELTS.
Done graduation in public administration and political science. 
Age 34

What is the best possible way to apply for 190.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajay1558 said:


> Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.




Responded in the other thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi Sharan
> 
> Congrats for the VIC invite.
> I would like to reconfirm if you received pre invite and also the invite?
> ...




Mate, there is no such thing as pre invite. 

For ICT anzsco - you wait for invitation to apply for state nomination. 

For non-ict you apply as per above post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sharan
> ...


Thanks Andrey, by pre invite I meant state shows interest in your profile, after which it expects documemtation. Once documentation is approved by State, you will get a go ahead or the ITA to apply. In that sense, unapproved invite I am terming as pre invite.

Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi

Start date of the 5 year 190 PR visa commences when?

1. From the Initial Entry Date or 
2. On the day the visa is granted or
3. Or some other date?

Plz share yor views.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

sharan_dsouza said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sharan
> ...


Thanks Sharan!!


----------



## SamitT (Apr 3, 2018)

hello everyone, 

i have some queries, hope you guys help me out. 
My occupation (stock broker dealer 222213) has been removed from tasmania. Can any one let me know, when it will appear again. 
I got 4.1 yrs of experience in my vetasses report (till july 2017) need to know that my till date experience will be counted in eoi? 
I got 6-6-7-7 in ielts.
Done graduation in public administration and political science. 
Age 34

what is the best possible way to apply for 190.

Regards


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Start date of the 5 year 190 PR visa commences when?
> 
> ...


Hello Sanjiv,

First of all there is no 5 year 190 PR visa. Its just the travel rights assigned to the visa for a period of 5 years from the date the visa is granted. You can move into or out of Australia multiple times during these 5 years. After this you would have to go through the process of applying for a resident return visa (RRV) to be able to come back to Australia. (This can be done before you leave Australia and if you are overseas when the travel rights expire, you can apply from offshore as well.)

If you do not travel outside of Australia after 5 years, you can stay for life.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Start date of the 5 year 190 PR visa commences when?
> 
> ...




What are the 5 years you refer to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Start date of the 5 year 190 PR visa commences when?
> 
> ...


It will be calculated From the date it is granted 

Cheers


----------



## chinmayakar (Apr 4, 2018)

Good News...Got our grant today &#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;

Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211, 

20 July 2017 - Started process
27 September 2017 - PTE Attempt 1
29 September 2017 - EA is positive
13 October 2017 - PTE Attempt 2
17 October 2017 - Filed EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points)
20 October 2017 - Got pre invitation for 190
18 December 2017 - Confirmed invitation for 190
05 Jan 2018 - Made Visa payment AUD 6488, and filed visa application
17 Jan 2018 - Completed PCC and Medicals
04th April 2018 - Golden email arrives, Got GRANT in 77 days.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today ��������������������
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!! Super quick direct grant!! Hoping for one too... I’m on day 17!! All docs sent, just waiting on that email!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today &#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinmayakar (Apr 4, 2018)

RhiC said:


> CONGRATS!! Super quick direct grant!! Hoping for one too... I’m on day 17!! All docs sent, just waiting on that email!!


Thanks buddy. Hang in there.


----------



## chinmayakar (Apr 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Anzsco Code-261312
Subclass-190
State-Victoria
Points with SS- (65+5)
Confirmed invitation for 190-21st December 2017 
PCC-28th Dec,2017
Lodge Date(with all details including Document upload and PCC)- 5th January,2018.
Medicals Uploaded-13-14th Jan,2018(Dont remember exact date)
Grant Date-4th April.

Regards,
Raman


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.

Concern is if my IED and grant has a gap of 6 months, my entry and exit will be only for 4.5 years and not 5 whole years.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.
> 
> Concern is if my IED and grant has a gap of 6 months, my entry and exit will be only for 4.5 years and not 5 whole years.



Be there for 4 years and get the citizenship or other option is RRV as told by newbienz.

Instead of thinking of what NEXT after 5 years or 4.5 years , first plan your travel to AUS.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Awesome!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.
> 
> Concern is if my IED and grant has a gap of 6 months, my entry and exit will be only for 4.5 years and not 5 whole years.


Even if you stay for at least 2 years out of the total 5 years, you would be entitled to get a RRV for a further 5 years


Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

First of all Congrats. I have a question, I got NSW invite, I have uploaded all the documents including medical + PCC on 10th Feb, still nothing, even CO is not assigned. 
How much time it took for you for CO assignment and CO contact?

My anzesco code id 261312.




raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Anzsco Code-261312
> ...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today ��������������������
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> ...


Congrats and best of luck for future journey


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Anzsco Code-261312
> ...


Congrats and best of luck for future journey


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.
> 
> Concern is if my IED and grant has a gap of 6 months, my entry and exit will be only for 4.5 years and not 5 whole years.




Interesting concern  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

chinmayakar said:


> Thanks.


Congrats....and wishing good luck to other friends wtng for Grant.

I'd like in get some info as to when i can expect my SA invite:

My timeline: 
ANZSCO : 133611 (Supply & Distribution Manager)
AIM assessment - 27 Feb 2018 (+ve)
PTE - 90 points - March 8, 2017
EOI 190(SA) - 28 Feb, 2018

Total points for 190 : 
75+ 5 (SA nomination) - 80


Thanks~


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Myid711 said:


> Congrats....and wishing good luck to other friends wtng for Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better post in relevant thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.
> ...


Thanks for the informative leads Newbienz! 

So, getting an RRV entitles me to have multiple entries and exits ? And is it granted to all applying for it? Or is it similar to the PR process?


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of grant for entry n exit from Australia.
> ...


True that! 

This is because someone posted that his IED date was 11 months later from the Visa Grant Date.


----------



## kunalkanere16 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am new here.

My details are as below,

ANZSCO: 261312
Age: 30
Studies: 20
Work: 5
PTE: 10
TOTAL POINTS: 65 + 5 (SS)
EOI: 05 Mar 2018
NSW INVITE: waiting

All the best to everyone waiting for invite/grant

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today ��������������������
> 
> 05 Jan 2018 - Made Visa payment AUD 6488, and filed visa application
> 17 Jan 2018 - Completed PCC and Medicals
> 04th April 2018 - Golden email arrives, Got GRANT in 77 days.



77 days is misleading a bit. It should be 90 days. I suggest you edit your case on myimmitracker.

The days to grant calculation should be from the visa payment and application lodgement (5/1/2018) because that's exactly when your application got it's place in the queue, although it took you another week or 2 to get the medicals and PCC but still your application was in place since the 5th. Nonetheless, good results and CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Anzsco Code-261312
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today &#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Anzsco Code-261312
> ...


Congrats mate. 90 days is spot on for days to grant.


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

chinmayakar said:


> Good News...Got our grant today ��������������������
> 
> Here is my timeline for my skill code 233211,
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all Congrats. I have a question, I got NSW invite, I have uploaded all the documents including medical + PCC on 10th Feb, still nothing, even CO is not assigned.
> How much time it took for you for CO assignment and CO contact?
> ...


As mentioned its a Direct Grant so no CO contacted.
CO contacts only when there is any deficiency in the papers. Feb is quite recent so dont worry


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman2017 said:


> As mentioned its a Direct Grant so no CO contacted.
> CO contacts only when there is any deficiency in the papers. Feb is quite recent so dont worry




Direct grant equals complete application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my GRANT TODAY  , ATLASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Anzsco Code-261312
> ...


congrats!


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulations. Can you please tell us the visa processing time showing in your immi account after you've applied?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bappy776 said:


> Congratulations. Can you please tell us the visa processing time showing in your immi account after you've applied?




You can use lodge date and grant date )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Wait said:


> raman2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Yep as if there was timer of 90 days


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

bappy776 said:


> Congratulations. Can you please tell us the visa processing time showing in your immi account after you've applied?


First 7 to 9 months then i thnk 9-11 months n now 8-11 months


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks all for the wishes, a Journey it was.
Waiting to start new chapter


----------



## chinmayakar (Apr 4, 2018)

Wait said:


> 77 days is misleading a bit. It should be 90 days. I suggest you edit your case on myimmitracker.
> 
> The days to grant calculation should be from the visa payment and application lodgement (5/1/2018) because that's exactly when your application got it's place in the queue, although it took you another week or 2 to get the medicals and PCC but still your application was in place since the 5th. Nonetheless, good results and CONGRATS !!!!


Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## BeefalaRus (Jan 16, 2017)

Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
Grant date: 05/04/2018
Good luck everyone


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Can you share details on how employment verification was done?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> bappy776 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. Can you please tell us the visa processing time showing in your immi account after you've applied?
> ...


What i mean is is that in immi account, is it still showing 9-12 months or 7-10 month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bappy776 said:


> What i mean is is that in immi account, is it still showing 9-12 months or 7-10 month.




Its a generic info, i suggest not to rely on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

raman2017 said:


> Thanks all for the wishes, a Journey it was.
> Waiting to start new chapter


Thanks a lot. My one showing 8-11. Waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations mate and welcome to Australia


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

It's nice seeing people getting their grants!!  

mine still shows "received" ... Am dying of anxiety here guys!!.. I can't stop logging into my immi account and refreshing..checking my emails all the time!.. Grrrrr....

Any advice for what I can be smoking for the time being? :becky:


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

chinmayakar said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.


I urge you to change the lodgement date from 17 to 5 on My Immi Tracker.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-43127


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Congrats BeefalaRus. Does your wife and children not accompanying with you? Is that why the CO ask for more information?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Great news mate! What was the question about non-migrating family members though?!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

BeefalaRus said:


> Got the grant today. I was really surprised as I thought I will wait for another 1-1.5 months.
> Lodgement date: 25/11/2017
> First CO contact: 01/02/2018 (question about non-migrating family members). Then they verified my employment details.
> Grant date: 05/04/2018
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations !! 🙂
Could you please share what did they ask on employment verification. Thanks


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi I just found this useful website for tracking that includes alot of info
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/fullscreen


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi I just joined this forum.
We just lodged our Visa application last 2nd February 2018 with all documents required including PCC, Health exam result, additional forms etc. (NSW Nominated)
Based on the immitracker trend of 3 months direct grant we are hoping to receive direct grant as well by 1st week of May 2018 or even earlier like end of this month 🙂
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Today I got an email from the victoria guys asking for the reference number of visa application. I guess I didn't communicate that earlier on so that's why they asked. Did anyone here have given it to them prior to being asked to or have they asked for it?! 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Today I got an email from the victoria guys asking for the reference number of visa application. I guess I didn't communicate that earlier on so that's why they asked. Did anyone here have given it to them prior to being asked to or have they asked for it?!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


have u lodged ur visa already??...


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> have u lodged ur visa already??...


Yes yes I did it on Jan 10th . I hadn't sent an email to them regarding the lodgement.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Yes yes I did it on Jan 10th . I hadn't sent an email to them regarding the lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


u dont hav to send ny email for that....visa ref no is auto gen in their system i guess....why would they ask for it


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Dear experts
Does it happen that CO asks for PCC if the staying period is less than 12 months in the last ten years?
I am from Syria, but have not been more than eight months in Syria in the last ten years. I don`t have access to the Syrian PCC servise now as well. I am anxious that CO may ask for Syrian PCC though. What do you think??


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> u dont hav to send ny email for that....visa ref no is auto gen in their system i guess....why would they ask for it


You actually have to. In their final invite email they specifically mention to update them when you lodge your visa and then when you receive your grant. They keep a file of you and update it accordingly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

mayz said:


> You actually have to. In their final invite email they specifically mention to update them when you lodge your visa and then when you receive your grant. They keep a file of you and update it accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes I guess. You'll have to let them know once the visa is granted and when you are planning to fly to the state.

I think I totally missed that line and I hope it won't affect my visa grant

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

mayz said:


> You actually have to. In their final invite email they specifically mention to update them when you lodge your visa and then when you receive your grant. They keep a file of you and update it accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


".....In accordance with your commitment to NSW, you are required to move to NSW:

if you are in Australia, within a reasonable period after you are granted the subclass 190 visa; or
if you are outside Australia, as soon as possible after you enter Australia as a holder of the subclass 190 visa.

*After your visa is granted *and you move to NSW, please update your contact details with us by completing a NSW nominee information update form and sending it to [email protected].

We will be in touch through periodic surveys to understand more about your experience in moving, finding a job, and settling in NSW.

....... "

That is the section they talk of communication.. Is it different for victoria?


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

loading254 said:


> ".....In accordance with your commitment to NSW, you are required to move to NSW:
> 
> if you are in Australia, within a reasonable period after you are granted the subclass 190 visa; or
> if you are outside Australia, as soon as possible after you enter Australia as a holder of the subclass 190 visa.
> ...


A bit different -


Next steps

1.*******We have officially informed*the Department of Home Affairs*of the Victorian nomination*by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect.* You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from*the*Department of Home Affairs.

2.*******We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by*the*Department of Home Affairs*to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application.* You must inform the*Skilled and Business Migration Program*of your visa application reference number.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi All, 
I am lodging my visa application 190, and have one question that what all documents are required for Non-migrating family members (Father, Mother & Sister)

Thanks,
Sukhmanpreet


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi All,
> I am lodging my visa application 190, and have one question that what all documents are required for Non-migrating family members (Father, Mother & Sister)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sukhmanpreet


I’ve not got parents but have listed all siblings on Form 80, but not done anything else?? Should I have? I thought non-migrating family members meant spouse / children? Xxxx


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi All,
> I am lodging my visa application 190, and have one question that what all documents are required for Non-migrating family members (Father, Mother & Sister)
> 
> Thanks,
> Sukhmanpreet


Nothing actually. Other than some details about them in form 80 and form 1221. Also check the definition of members of family unit by DIBP before you mention them in your application while they are not migrating with you. Only your immediate family (spouse and kids) are part of your family unit as per the definition.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mayz said:


> Sukhmanpreet91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Phew! Thanks for that! Xx


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

mayz said:


> Nothing actually. Other than some details about them in form 80 and form 1221. Also check the definition of members of family unit by DIBP before you mention them in your application while they are not migrating with you. Only your immediate family (spouse and kids) are part of your family unit as per the definition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They have an option to select non migrating members as Parents and siblings, I have added father mother and sister from there. I think it won't create any problem. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> They have an option to select non migrating members as Parents and siblings, I have added father mother and sister from there. I think it won't create any problem.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I would suggest check the definition of members. I have seen people have been asked to get medicals done for parents even when they are not migrating. You can even search on expat forum for same and you will get some cases.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

mayz said:


> I would suggest check the definition of members. I have seen people have been asked to get medicals done for parents even when they are not migrating. You can even search on expat forum for same and you will get some cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yes, I have checked , application clearly shows no requirement of medicals for non migrating members, let see what happens now.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> yes, I have checked , application clearly shows no requirement of medicals for non migrating members, let see what happens now.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hope it goes well. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I’ve not got parents but have listed all siblings on Form 80, but not done anything else?? Should I have? I thought non-migrating family members meant spouse / children? Xxxx




What???? Your spouse and children are not migrating with you?
I’m also filling form 80 and I did have to list my parents and siblings. You still have to provide their information even if they have passed away.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

alzette said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve not got parents but have listed all siblings on Form 80, but not done anything else?? Should I have? I thought non-migrating family members meant spouse / children? Xxxx
> ...


Yes of course, but only them.... non-migrating is if you have spouse or children that aren’t.... hence I ignored it. Yes, I put deceased on 80.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Dear experts
> Does it happen that CO asks for PCC if the staying period is less than 12 months in the last ten years?
> I am from Syria, but have not been more than eight months in Syria in the last ten years. I don`t have access to the Syrian PCC servise now as well. I am anxious that CO may ask for Syrian PCC though. What do you think??




Hm, i not recalling if it is more than 12 month in the last 10 years or after turning 18? It can be googled. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> ".....In accordance with your commitment to NSW, you are required to move to NSW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never updated, as a matter of fact i dont know who did... its not mandatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I never updated, as a matter of fact i dont know who did... its not mandatory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's your choice you didn't. But don't you think it's a good practice to do it if they suggest and mention it in your nomination email?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mayz said:


> It's your choice you didn't. But don't you think it's a good practice to do it if they suggest and mention it in your nomination email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




there are mandatory items: landing before IED
non-mandatory but in a way required: TFN, medicare. 
non-mandatory: the above. 

NSW govt. has many ways identifying our address. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> there are mandatory items: landing before IED
> non-mandatory but in a way required: TFN, medicare.
> non-mandatory: the above.
> 
> ...


gree with your post. But if they say you should inform them, I dont see what's the harm. Mandatory or not is a separate debate, but they say you should. Just curious.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mayz said:


> gree with your post. But if they say you should inform them, I dont see what's the harm. Mandatory or not is a separate debate, but they say you should. Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Well, it wont hurt) 

I just see it if the would need this info they would make it very explicit i.e grant letter would specify it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

mjamesf said:


> Hi I just found this useful website for tracking that includes alot of info
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/fullscreen




Thanks for sharing


----------



## indaus2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

*190 Visa grant*

hi friends, 

I have been silent observer of this forum and it has definitely cleared lot of my doubts during my journey of PR.
I traveled a bit longer than usual because of xyz reasons at office/home etc.
way back in 2015 July this journey has begun and successfully earned PR grant in Apr'18


Apr 2016 PTE >65
May'16 Skill assessment for Finance Manager
Jul'16 out come of Skill assmt: Need to clear 2 CPA subjects to be qualified
Long gap
Jul'17: cleared 2 papers and submitted for re evaluation of Skill assmnt
Aug'18 Positive outcome of Skill assment and Employment
Sep'18 Applied for EOI and received EOI from South Australia
Oct'17: Visa lodge
Dec'17 CO Contact for US PCC & Meds
Dec;17 Submitted US PCC & Meds in a week's time
Dec17-Apr'18 Waiting - checking visa status randomly:typing:
5th Apr'18 Visa Grant mail for me and my family. 

Will be moving to Adelaide in Jun'18 and begin a new life.
Wish all the best and happy waiting for aspiring PRs


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

indaus2018 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> I have been silent observer of this forum and it has definitely cleared lot of my doubts during my journey of PR.
> I traveled a bit longer than usual because of xyz reasons at office/home etc.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indaus2018 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I am trying to submit a new application on "immiaccount". But i dont see 189/190 application there. 
Please help. 
Let me know if you want me to rephrase the question. 

Thank you


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to submit a new application on "immiaccount". But i dont see 189/190 application there.
> 
> ...




You won’t see it there directly, you will have to click Apply Visa button from skillselect if you have received an invitation to apply for 189/190. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats~


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am trying to submit a new application on "immiaccount". But i dont see 189/190 application there.
> Please help.
> Let me know if you want me to rephrase the question.
> ...


There is no option of 189/190 visa in ImmiAccount. The button to one of these visa sub-classes is enabled in SkillSelect when you are officially invited. So check your SkillSelect account and click on that button, then you can use your existing ImmiAccount details to login to immiaccount and proceed with your visa application.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinilized applications; But I have no pending applications.


----------



## MilanBrar (Oct 5, 2015)

Shia123 said:


> It happens to me... I didn't wait and I submitted everything under other


I made the same Mistake. Is there going to be an issue ? Do I need to upload the documents again under the correct section.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

MilanBrar said:


> Shia123 said:
> 
> 
> > It happens to me... I didn't wait and I submitted everything under other
> ...


I don’t think so , especially if you have done naming properly, thats most important.
Bcoz i have also done same mistake for my family’s Docs


----------



## MilanBrar (Oct 5, 2015)

raman2017 said:


> I don’t think so , especially if you have done naming properly, thats most important.
> Bcoz i have also done same mistake for my family’s Docs


Thanks Raman.

Any other feedback from experts in the forum would be appreciated.


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, same here. Do you have 2 EOI'S by any chance? 


sudheerv2 said:


> while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinilized applications; But I have no pending applications.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dears 

regarding the current rate of days to get direct grant which is 80 to 90 days
should i count from the date of Lodgement of my application or from the date i submitted my last attachment 

Thanks


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dears
> 
> regarding the current rate of days to get direct grant which is 80 to 90 days
> should i count from the date of Lodgement of my application or from the date i submitted my last attachment
> ...


Lodgement date


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

Do we need to fill form 80 and 1221? 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to fill form 80 and 1221?
> 
> ...


Yes. If it isn't filled up, the CO might ask us and the visa grant process can be delayed.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Yes. If it isn't filled up, the CO might ask us and the visa grant process can be delayed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Ok, Thanks!


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to fill form 80 and 1221?
> 
> ...


Fill up Form 80 since its biggest one n contains all details


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys, I have applied for 190 NSW PR on 31.01.2018. I have all the documents uploaded, any idea when can I expect the grant?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, I have applied for 190 NSW PR on 31.01.2018. I have all the documents uploaded, any idea when can I expect the grant?




You can only wait. I lodge my visa on 24th jan and still i am waiting something to come.


----------



## naveenjose04 (Apr 9, 2018)

*EOI Status*

Hello Experts,

I have submitted EOI on 15/01/2018 Computer Network and System Admin- 263111 under 190 for NSW
Total points : 65 + 5
When I can expect a call?

Thank You


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

naveenjose04 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 15/01/2018 Computer Network and System Admin- 263111 under 190 for NSW
> Total points : 65 + 5
> ...


U r askinh this in wrong group.
This group is for the ones who have Lodged their 190 visa.


----------



## Ivarjar436 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys... Need advice on my state... I have got 70 points in all... 30 age, 20 pte, 5 work exp, 15 degree... And applying for 261313 software programmer. I believe 189 is almost impossible through my current pts. How possible would 190 be?.. Please suggest.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi I read somewhere (maybe even immigration website), about the timeline of the visa 189 190. They were saying something like 90/100 days is the max time whete the CO start to look into the application.

Also something about priority of applications made before the 22 December...



Can someone address me to that page please.



Thanks


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi I read somewhere (maybe even immigration website), about the timeline of the visa 189 190. They were saying something like 90/100 days is the max time whete the CO start to look into the application.

Also something about priority of applications made before the 22 December...



Can someone address me to that page please.



Thanks


----------



## tigerroyal (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,

I have lodged my 190 visa under NSW in November 2017.

My anzsco code is 131112 but haven’t heard anything after this.

Does anyone in this group can share their valuable experience about updates related to above mentioned code.

Thanks and all the best.


----------



## al4loy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,

just to check, when we received request for more information from case officer, do we upload the document to immiaccount? or we reply with attachment to the email?

thanks for your advise.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi I read somewhere (maybe even immigration website), about the timeline of the visa 189 190. They were saying something like 90/100 days is the max time whete the CO start to look into the application.
> 
> Also something about priority of applications made before the 22 December...
> 
> ...




You might be referring to this Link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone know how long we are given to move to the nominated state (nsw in my case) once you are granted the visa? Note- it's in regards to moving interstate and not arriving from overseas. The only info i was able to find is move 'in a reasonable amount of time'.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I read somewhere (maybe even immigration website), about the timeline of the visa 189 190. They were saying something like 90/100 days is the max time whete the CO start to look into the application.
> ...



Yes this one thanks.
So I applied on the 22 december for 190 (with all the medical/police documentations )witch means im not in the priority group right?
Also they removed the 90/100 days for the direct grant...;(
109 days today and still nothing...


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Following


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> You might be referring to this Link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


what do you think...is it queue system or they can go for random selection..meaning someone applied in march 2018 gets grant before Jan 2018 ?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

Do we have to do anything after uploading all documents in visa application? What I mean is that is there a SEND kinda button which we press to confirm that we have completed the documents submission and application is now ready for their review?

Thanks 
Sumit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have to do anything after uploading all documents in visa application? What I mean is that is there a SEND kinda button which we press to confirm that we have completed the documents submission and application is now ready for their review?
> 
> ...


Did you press the send button....i an also see...i hae no idea whether need to press that or not...let see other ppl response


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> Did you press the send button....i an also see...i hae no idea whether need to press that or not...let see other ppl response


I do not see any Sent button anywhere, that was just an example I put to understand if there is any action button that we need to click to notify them that documents have been uploaded, how will they know otherwise that we are still in process of uploading or not?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Yes this one thanks.
> So I applied on the 22 december for 190 (with all the medical/police documentations )witch means im not in the priority group right?
> Also they removed the 90/100 days for the direct grant...;(
> 109 days today and still nothing...


I am guessing, your case may be undergoing Employment Verification. 
Do note that, there have been many cases who were contacted after 6 months as well. Pretty normal apparently.

Also, you may have to submit Form 1023 as well.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I do not see any Sent button anywhere, that was just an example I put to understand if there is any action button that we need to click to notify them that documents have been uploaded, how will they know otherwise that we are still in process of uploading or not?


There is a "Submit App" button in immiacc.... I tried to tap on it and it says "you dont ha anyting to submit"

Meaning we are just done after payment...and only thing is to keep uploading doc before any co assigned...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes this one thanks.
> ...


6 months after u give all the documentations sounds really bad. Especially after I saw in immitracker all the people around the 22th december got the grant or got contacted.
If they are doing the employment verification will my status change in myvevo?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> There is a "Submit App" button in immiacc.... I tried to tap on it and it says "you dont ha anyting to submit"
> 
> Meaning we are just done after payment...and only thing is to keep uploading doc before any co assigned...


That Submit button is only when you file any updates to the last submitted application. After fee payment, it's only the doc uploading or anything that you want to correct in your application which you realize is wrongly put.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> That Submit button is only when you file any updates to the last submitted application. After fee payment, it's only the doc uploading or anything that you want to correct in your application which you realize is wrongly put.


okay so no action required after payment...just upload doc and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

190 VISA granted...


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

monajit said:


> 190 VISA granted...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

CO is asking for my PCC with both maiden names and married names which is not possible, otherwise they will not accept it..what should i do now?


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats..when did you lodge?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

monajit said:


> 190 VISA granted...


Congrats man

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

CO is asking for my PCC with both maiden names and married names which is not possible, otherwise they will not accept it..what should i do now? Please help


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Kamhar said:


> CO is asking for my PCC with both maiden names and married names which is not possible, otherwise they will not accept it..what should i do now? Please help


You should have uploaded the affidavit stating that both names belong to same person.
In my opinion, this can still be done as a response to CO.
Experts may confirm here.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

al4loy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just to check, when we received request for more information from case officer, do we upload the document to immiaccount? or we reply with attachment to the email?
> 
> thanks for your advise.


Off course you will upload your documents to immi account. And you can email back to case officer that you uploaded the documents.


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

monajit said:


> 190 VISA granted...


Bro when did you apply? And which category?


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

bappy776 said:


> Bro when did you apply? And which category?


Internal Auditor
Visa Lodge-10.01.2018


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> what do you think...is it queue system or they can go for random selection..meaning someone applied in march 2018 gets grant before Jan 2018 ?




Its completely unclear and they never follow sequences. So it is depend on priority skills and points.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

I see guys are getting their grants after around 3 months or so.
Is there some form of a waiting duration before application perusal and processing? 

Secondly, if one is asked for more info by CO, does it mean that the application returns backward in the queue?


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Its completely unclear and they never follow sequences. So it is depend on priority skills and points.


Points are irrelative mate. By the way, I lodged mine at 24 Jan as well.
What really makes difference and takes time is the external check..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think...is it queue system or they can go for random selection..meaning someone applied in march 2018 gets grant before Jan 2018 ?
> ...


Do you think me being the only live case on immi tracker under my occupation (225113 Marketing specialist) is a good or bad thing?.... or an ‘it makes no difference’ Thing? Last grant was issued Feb 18, about 5 months wait. Thanks


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

monajit said:


> Internal Auditor
> Visa Lodge-10.01.2018


Congrats


----------



## paunidi (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello friends! I have all my documents ready to apply for the 190 visa. I have a question: at the moment of applying for a 190 visa, is it enough to send my marriage certificate to prove my relationship with my husband? We've been married for a few months.


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

When do you think is the next invitation round for 190 in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

paunidi said:


> Hello friends! I have all my documents ready to apply for the 190 visa. I have a question: at the moment of applying for a 190 visa, is it enough to send my marriage certificate to prove my relationship with my husband? We've been married for a few months.


How long ago did you get married ? If less than 6 months ago, the CO might ask for further evidence to support the relationship e.g. joint living, joint financial responsibilities etc.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,. I have been contacted by my CO. And she is asking for information about my wife and daughter who are not travelling with me as of now. Moreover they haven't taken a passport yet.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

What should I do now

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Kknair said:


> What should I do now
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Are they requesting to fill in form 80 or form 1221 ?


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Are they requesting to fill in form 80 or form 1221 ?


Yes that as well

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerroyal (Apr 10, 2018)

tigerroyal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa under NSW in November 2017.
> 
> ...


Dear All,

Can any one please share there expert opinion or feedback on code 131112. 

There are no development in past 6 months on this.

Appreciate a response and thank you in anticipation .


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Kknair said:


> Yes that as well
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


They often request for that information as a part of their character assessment criteria. Just fill that in and send them over. Its just a way for them to gather more information.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

paunidi said:


> Hello friends! I have all my documents ready to apply for the 190 visa. I have a question: at the moment of applying for a 190 visa, is it enough to send my marriage certificate to prove my relationship with my husband? We've been married for a few months.


You can add wedding photographs as an evidence of marriage as well.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerroyal (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear All,

I have lodged my 190 visa application for NSW in November 2017.

My ANZSCO code is 131112 but still haven’t heard anything after this.

Does anyone in this group can share their valuable experience about updates related to above mentioned code.
Appreciate a response and thank you in anticipation.

All the best.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Quick questions on documents upload:

1. There is a section for Medical docs upload, do we have to do anything for that? I thought health assessment is automatically provided to them once we have mentioned the HAP ID in the visa application?

2. When uploading photos, I see we need to sign them on backside, but what about for infants? Should we take a thumbprint like we do for passport or a parent should sign it?

3. Do we need to submit form 80 and 1221 for children below 18? I see on their portal that it's mandatory for adults only but have seen some folks doing for kids as well?

Please reply !


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

monajit said:


> 190 VISA granted...


Congrats Monajit~

Good luck to all aspirants


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Quick questions on documents upload:
> 
> 1. There is a section for Medical docs upload, do we have to do anything for that? I thought health assessment is automatically provided to them once we have mentioned the HAP ID in the visa application?
> 
> ...


for 1 ...u can upload ur med result ..i posted link before
for 2..what photo u uploaded? marriage one? ..der is no need to upload ny pic
for 3 ..no idea


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> for 1 ...u can upload ur med result ..i posted link before
> for 2..what photo u uploaded? marriage one? ..der is no need to upload ny pic
> for 3 ..no idea


Can you send me the link again for medicals upload?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Can you send me the link again for medicals upload?


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinmayakar (Apr 4, 2018)

monajit said:


> 190 VISA granted...


Congrats


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Who else is anxiously waiting for the grant?

It appears from myimmitracker that apps lodged in early January have started receiving grants. The processing time appears to be atleast 3 months.

Since I have lodged my app in last week of March along with all docs/info, would it be false to assume an outcome by June-end?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

1337 said:


> Who else is anxiously waiting for the grant?
> 
> It appears from myimmitracker that apps lodged in early January have started receiving grants. The processing time appears to be atleast 3 months.
> 
> ...


In same boat! Lodged March 20, uploaded all docs, hoping for end of June too!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> In same boat! Lodged March 20, uploaded all docs, hoping for end of June too!!


Yes ...15 june...best bet...lets see


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > In same boat! Lodged March 20, uploaded all docs, hoping for end of June too!!
> ...


Excited!!! In airport right now heading to France, wishing it was Oz!!


----------



## qawi (Mar 1, 2018)

FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on. 
Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey all..

I received my NSW 190 Invitation Approval today and will be submitting my 190 Visa application soon. Have schedule my medicals for tomorrow 12th April and PCC on 16th April.. Will be preparing my documentation till then and expecting to submit my application in a week or 10 days.

Can you please give me some heads up before I start preparation of my documentation regarding any forms or documents which are required and important to be submitted at this stage, file naming tips, size tips or any other tips so that my chances for direct grant are increased.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

qawi said:


> FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
> After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on.
> Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.



Congrats Qawi....it'll take some time for the feeling to sunk in.

Thx for your wishes


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

AA189 said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I received my NSW 190 Invitation Approval today and will be submitting my 190 Visa application soon. Have schedule my medicals for tomorrow 12th April and PCC on 16th April.. Will be preparing my documentation till then and expecting to submit my application in a week or 10 days.
> 
> ...



We're in the same boat. Even I'm preparing for Visa application.

Let's wait for experts to revert on documents requirement.

Good Luck ~


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

1337 said:


> Who else is anxiously waiting for the grant?
> 
> It appears from myimmitracker that apps lodged in early January have started receiving grants. The processing time appears to be atleast 3 months.
> 
> ...


Me too!!!.. Biting my nails man!!..

One thing keeps worrying me. 2 months i worked online while in Aussie as a student on Student visa. Those 2 months make part of my overseas work experience. I am hoping they will not dispute that.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

Today I was contacted by the CO who asked for my wife's (who is not migrating with me at the moment) for 80 and pcc but not the health assessment. So, should I wait for the CO to contact me with the HAPid or can I use my Hap id to attach my wife's health assessment.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirazo (Jan 1, 2014)

Dear friends,

I'm gonna lodge my EOI and ask for NSW nomination (190 skilled visa) by the end of may, after doing that my wife is planning to apply for student Visa so that she can improve her english level, is there any risk of visa rejection, because if she is granted with that student visa I would go with her and my kids for a year at least, while we wait for the 190 skilled visa invitation

thanks in advance


----------



## qawi (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello Friends, So I have got my grant today for the 190 subclass. 

PTE - 06 Dec 2016
Positive TRA assessment for Chef - 14 Mar 2017
EOI Submitted - 25 Jun 2017
SkillSelect invitation - 27 Sep 2017
Visa Lodged - 30 Sep 2017
CO Contact - 27 Oct 2017 (requesting Medical), Provided 29 Oct 2017
2nd CO Contact - 28 Feb 2018 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website), provided same day
Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi.. I too received my 190 invitation. However, I cannot find how to generate this HAP ID thro' immi account? How did you schedule your medicals?
Kindly guide.
Will you get this option after filling all the 17 steps online?
I can't even see button for "Attach Documents".


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

msrms said:


> Hi.. I too received my 190 invitation. However, I cannot find how to generate this HAP ID thro' immi account? How did you schedule your medicals?
> Kindly guide.
> Will you get this option after filling all the 17 steps online?
> I can't even see button for "Attach Documents".


Hello Bud,

You will fill the 17 page application and submit the same by paying the fee. This will get the status to Submitted. Wait for atleast half a day for the status to change from Submitted to Received.

After the above change, you would see the option to attach documents with the relevant sections will be available for you to start uploading the documents. Below the attach documents, you would see Health Assessment as one of the link and it will also show you options for completing a health profile. Go through this and this would take you to the eMedical client where you complete the health profile and generate the HAP ID.

This document is known as the eMedical reference letter which can be used for going through the medical tests at registered panel clinics. Based on the letter and your current location, you can schedule a medical appointment for you and your co-applicants.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

AA189 said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I received my NSW 190 Invitation Approval today and will be submitting my 190 Visa application soon. Have schedule my medicals for tomorrow 12th April and PCC on 16th April.. Will be preparing my documentation till then and expecting to submit my application in a week or 10 days.
> 
> ...


1. Passport
2. Age (Birth certificate original and notarial)
3. Education (Degree, Diploma and transcripts)
4. Assessment certificate
5. Work Experience (Job reference letter, Payslips, Tax docs and Bank statements)
6. PTE Test Score Result Certificate (You also need to login to PTE and send it to DIBP)
7. Partner (if you have, submit her passport, birth cert, education, assessment and english)
8. Form 80 and 1221 for all adults (+18)
9. Get ready for Police Clearance (After you lodge)
10. Medical Checkup (You need to create HAP ID)

All the best.


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

Dear All,

25/10/2017: I lodged my visa application and did health examination subsequently, no problems.
07/12/2017: first co asked for employment documents and form 80.
04/04/2018: second co asked for form 815...

Totally I spent 5.5 months for this, which is beyond my expectation.
Is there anyone has the similar situation like me? how long should I wait for the GRANT? 
Appreciate any comment.


----------



## indaus2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> You can only wait. I lodge my visa on 24th jan and still i am waiting something to come.


hi,
wait time will be 3-6 months for most of us, provided all the docs are uploaded.
mine was 5 mo 1 week after visa lodgment. 
Ensure you upload all the required docs or make them ready if you think CO may ask for any addnl info.


----------



## indaus2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

hi happycyb,
I went thru similar situation after loding my visa on 29th Oct.
first CO contact on dec 7th, replied by providing req info by 13th dec.
Waited.... waited... long time till Apr 5 on which I got grant.
Employee verification plays a key role.
Ensure you provide the req info as soon possible and keep other info ready if you think CO may ask further.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

indaus2018 said:


> hi,
> wait time will be 3-6 months for most of us, provided all the docs are uploaded.
> mine was 5 mo 1 week after visa lodgment.
> Ensure you upload all the required docs or make them ready if you think CO may ask for any addnl info.


This 3-6 months looks like 3-6 yrs..damn wait wait n ............wait


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

indaus2018 said:


> hi happycyb,
> I went thru similar situation after loding my visa on 29th Oct.
> first CO contact on dec 7th, replied by providing req info by 13th dec.
> Waited.... waited... long time till Apr 5 on which I got grant.
> ...


what info did they ask??


----------



## indaus2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> what info did they ask??


they asked me the meds and US PCC both of which i expected and was readying for.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey all, good to see all the grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants








As for me visa lodged in dec2017, CO contact for medical feb. Now status shows as “Further Assessment”. The next step is “Approval”. So hopefully if they dont require any other clarifications, should get a verdict in the next couple of months. Im guessing by june-july. Fingers crossed. 
Anyone else with similar timeline?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats on receiving your Visa. Just want to ask what's your initial date of entry mentioned in your visa doc?



indaus2018 said:


> hi happycyb,
> I went thru similar situation after loding my visa on 29th Oct.
> first CO contact on dec 7th, replied by providing req info by 13th dec.
> Waited.... waited... long time till Apr 5 on which I got grant.
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey all, good to see all the grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did the status Change? also CO only ask for med is it...?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Congrats on receiving your Visa. Just want to ask what's your initial date of entry mentioned in your visa doc?


good question...also do they send email or need to look into immiaCC?


----------



## itsmereddy (Nov 4, 2015)

I also applied on Nov 2017 with (65+5) points no invitation yet.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
What is the email id (domain) from which CO contact is received ?
Does the CO contact through email ? And, does the CO contact show up on immigration account also (from which we filed visa) ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, good to see all the grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants
> ...


Yup! Only asked for meds. This was in feb. Status changed sometime in march.


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

Is there anybody following the myimmitracker for granted cases the past weeks? It is so slow now, is it normal? The lates granted were given for those who applied on 11/01 last week and then nothing more. 

I'm wondering if this is the way they work, they just analyse a lot of cases and give many granteds at once. If it isn't like this I think there was a problem last week or something.


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

d00b said:


> Does anyone know how long we are given to move to the nominated state (nsw in my case) once you are granted the visa? Note- it's in regards to moving interstate and not arriving from overseas. The only info i was able to find is move 'in a reasonable amount of time'.


Anyone?


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

gab2304 said:


> Is there anybody following the myimmitracker for granted cases the past weeks? It is so slow now, is it normal? The lates granted were given for those who applied on 11/01 last week and then nothing more.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is the way they work, they just analyse a lot of cases and give many granteds at once. If it isn't like this I think there was a problem last week or something.


Hope you know that immitracker is no way associated with the actual Australia gov immigration process. So sometimes if people dont update, you wont see the change and the actual picture. 
No one has an insight into the process and any prediction(s) is purely speculative.


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hope you know that immitracker is no way associated with the actual Australia gov immigration process. So sometimes if people dont update, you wont see the change and the actual picture.
> No one has an insight into the process and any prediction(s) is purely speculative.


Yeah, I know it, but it is still the only thing that we have. I think it does give an average idea of how long we should wait.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*190 visa grant gang 2018*



tigerroyal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What opinion are you looking for?) processing time does not depend on anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema P (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello All,

i am new to this forum, is there a wats app group for discussion ?
Please let me know how i can be added.

Regards,
Hema


----------



## MilanBrar (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I am confused. Need expert advice. Will the Birth certificate issued by the Indian Consulate in Australia suffice. I do not have a birth certificate and it is a very long process to get it created from India.
I guess if this Service is being provided by VFS it should be acceptable. 

190 Visa Logged under 241411

Thanks


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi,

Please let me know too. Thank you!



Hema P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i am new to this forum, is there a wats app group for discussion ?
> Please let me know how i can be added.
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me what's the IED after getting the grant?
Is it like the expiry date of PCC or medicals or any date provided by DIBP?


----------



## NTLeanne (Apr 13, 2018)

We lodged our application for state sponsorship nomination and expression of interest to Northern Territory today. Any idea of current processing times? Our agent says up to 8 months!!!??? As part of application, had to prove my employability in NT. I see people are referring to job applications/offers. How can that be as I am not eligible to work so not permitted to apply?!


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, 
I got ITA for NSW 261313 on 6th March and have uploaded required docs.
Should i also front upload PCC and medical or should i wait for CO to be allocated and being asked for? Based on current trends it seems their are delay in getting grants, so if i front upload and then got grant after 6 months then i will only have 6 months to enter Australia.
Any suggestions please as to what is the best option considering current scenerio?


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi all,
I am happy to inform you all that I have received PR grant (subclass 190 QLD) this morning!
Onshore application at QLD

Visa Lodge: 16-Nov-2017
Visa Grant: 14-Arp-2018

It should note that I did mistake uploading a wrong PCC document so a case officer asked for a new PPC on 18-Jan-2018 since then I was waiting.

Finally, I received the long waited grant letter today for me and my spouse


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

environ_sci said:


> Hi all,
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received PR grant (subclass 190 QLD) this morning!
> Onshore application at QLD
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

environ_sci said:


> Hi all,
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received PR grant (subclass 190 QLD) this morning!
> Onshore application at QLD
> 
> ...


whats ur date of entry?


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats ur date of entry?


I am currently in Australia as I finished PhD here in QLD


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

environ_sci said:


> Hi all,
> I am happy to inform you all that I have received PR grant (subclass 190 QLD) this morning!
> Onshore application at QLD
> 
> ...


Congrats! All the best.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys
Can anyone who received the 190 grant, post here a shot from the grant e-mail?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone who received the 190 grant, post here a shot from the grant e-mail?




Just search the forum, there are plenty. 

I am curious what difference an email content makes?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

richabhadwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 6 of experience as a Business Analyst, working in 4 different companies.
> 
> ...




Are you planning to claim the points for that experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

richabhadwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 6 of experience as a Business Analyst, working in 4 different companies.
> 
> ...




No, at least senior level to you. Prefarbly manager


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

richabhadwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 6 of experience as a Business Analyst, working in 4 different companies.
> 
> ...




The same question was posted in multiple forums. Pl note it is against the forum etiquette . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi all..

I am in the process of preparing my documentation for 190 Visa. I have some query regarding my employment.

Q1. Do we have to submit all the documents for previous companies for which I am not claiming points? 

Q2 For the firms I am claiming points I am submitting my Appointment letter, relieving letter, Salary slips, Provident fund statement & IT Returns ( for evidence of employment), Roles & Responsibilities which I received form HR and Organisation chart. are these sufficient or any thing else is required?

Q3. Are there any tips for file naming? I Heard somewhere that File names are also crucial!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Just search the forum, there are plenty.
> 
> I am curious what difference an email content makes?)
> 
> ...


You`ve just said it : curiosity


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Hi all...I am applying for 189 visa. I have few doubts

1. Do we need to submit evidence for the ones which is not claimed in acs assessment sheet??

2. For the current working, I was not receiving the salary in my account for initial few months. But I have got a salary certificate from my company but no Pay slips as it's not generated till now. Is the salary certificate enough as I will get all the bank statements for months other than those for which I was getting in hand?

3. Also, for few months my salary was credited to my wife's account as there was some issue with my account. I can get the bank statements from her bank . But will there be any issue??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

I received the invitation for VISA 190 NSW 12/April and applied 13/April ( send the docs ( ACS Letter / PTE / employment / passport / diploma / transcript ) and paid the fee ). How many weeks do they spend to answer?

Thanks, Raf


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

raf_aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now wait and upload remaining documents average response would be 90 days


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

raf_aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received the invitation for VISA 190 NSW 12/April and applied 13/April ( send the docs ( ACS Letter / PTE / employment / passport / diploma / transcript ) and paid the fee ). How many weeks do they spend to answer?
> 
> Thanks, Raf


If you've uploaded all complete documents, they usually issue a direct grant approx. within 90 days.


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey all, good to see all the grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I am in same situation as yours. 
Lodged Visa on 24th nov 2017, CO contacted for employment evidence on 5th Feb 2018, Status changed to 'Further Assessment' , next step should be 'Approved' Hopefully. :fingerscrossed: layball:

Regards,
Tej


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

TejPatil said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, good to see all the grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants
> ...


Yea! Hopefully is the key word🤓


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

TejPatil said:


> Yep, I am in same situation as yours.
> 
> Lodged Visa on 24th nov 2017, CO contacted for employment evidence on 5th Feb 2018, Status changed to 'Further Assessment' , next step should be 'Approved' Hopefully. :fingerscrossed: layball:
> 
> ...




I guess it will be a while based on thevtrend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raf_aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you get an ITA or invitation to apply for state nomination? 

For the latter, average is 6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Just search the forum, there are plenty.
> 
> I am curious what difference an email content makes?)
> 
> ...


a different question ...pls suggest

Is uploading more document will put me in longer queue?
I lodged 190 on 15 march.18 ...i just find payslips of my old companies.

now i am thinking whether to upload or not...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> a different question ...pls suggest
> 
> Is uploading more document will put me in longer queue?
> I lodged 190 on 15 march.18 ...i just find payslips of my old companies.
> ...


Only upload docs relevant to your case. 

If you are claiming points for that employment - upload it, 

If not - then don't


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Only upload docs relevant to your case.
> 
> If you are claiming points for that employment - upload it,
> 
> If not - then don't


 I am clamming point for those...but doc upload has nothing to do with queue is it?

point is i last upload my doc on 4th april ...and its almost 1 month i applied 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> I am clamming point for those...but doc upload has nothing to do with queue is it?


well, you are adding irrelevant workload.


----------



## vaibha22 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have submitted EOI on 16/04/2018 
70+5 NSW 

ANZSCO 261613


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> I am clamming point for those...but doc upload has nothing to do with queue is it?
> 
> point is i last upload my doc on 4th april ...and its almost 1 month i applied 190


Hi, 

For all points claimed for employment purposes, you should upload atleast work references, payslips, contracts (employment letter) and bank statements to show that the salary went in your account. Uploading more docs does not queue up your case or delay the process. It just assures the CO of the genuineness. The current wait times for Visa 190 is around 4-5 months. I got my invite on 22/03 and applied as well. Will have to wait and watch.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

AA189 said:


> hi all..
> 
> I am in the process of preparing my documentation for 190 Visa. I have some query regarding my employment.
> 
> ...


1. No need to submit docs for employment which you are not claiming points for. 
2. These would generally be sufficient but in case the CO needs more evidence he/she will contact you. 
3. File naming should be general but when you upload docs under employment, there are pre stated headings from the drop down lists for each document type (eg. work reference, payslips, bank statements, contracts, superannuation). For other, you can simply put in the "other" section and name them accordingly.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi friends , I have a query , I am planning to proceed with SC190 visa for my spouse , who is a QA / Test Lead , under s/w tester category , Pls. advise on the following queries , thank you.

1. How many states can we apply for 190 under her current role..we prefer Sydney followed by Melbourne.
2. Which states shall we consider while proceeding for my wife's role?
3. I am an ICTBA category , however I am having a Non ICT engg degree , hence to avoid RPL etc , we thought to proceed with her first and apply self and kid as dependents. Can I join a job 1st in Australia before her , considering , we may need to settle house , kid's school etc , so I would need to start a job first. Pls. advise.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
My wife is the main applicant but I (the husband) am a HepB carrier, do I need to upload the Health Undertaking in advanced? My medical result is ok, everything is normal. My work in Au will not be related to hospital, doctor or nurse. Also My health assessment status in Immiaccount is stated as "Finalised and visa application can continue".

We are hoping for direct grant because we already uploaded everything upfront. Getting the CO contact you will just delay the grant by 3 months.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mjamesf said:


> Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
> My wife is the main applicant but I (the husband) am a HepB carrier, do I need to upload the Health Undertaking in advanced? My medical result is ok, everything is normal. My work in Au will not be related to hospital, doctor or nurse. Also My health assessment status in Immiaccount is stated as "Finalised and visa application can continue".
> 
> We are hoping for direct grant because we already uploaded everything upfront. Getting the CO contact you will just delay the grant by 3 months.


when did the health assessment status Changed ...how many days after mediCal ...?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you get an ITA or invitation to apply for state nomination?
> 
> For the latter, average is 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


I just saw that my med test was done with diff hap id and the one in immi has diff ID


pls suggest what to do now !!


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> mjamesf said:
> 
> 
> > Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
> ...


The health assessment status changed after 3 days from the day we did the medical, it's quite fast actually.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> I just saw that my med test was done with diff hap id and the one in immi has diff ID
> 
> 
> pls suggest what to do now !!


How did you get your HAP ID ? Did you generate it yourself using my health declaration ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi friends , I have a query , I am planning to proceed with SC190 visa for my spouse , who is a QA / Test Lead , under s/w tester category , Pls. advise on the following queries , thank you.
> 
> 1. How many states can we apply for 190 under her current role..we prefer Sydney followed by Melbourne.
> 2. Which states shall we consider while proceeding for my wife's role?
> 3. I am an ICTBA category , however I am having a Non ICT engg degree , hence to avoid RPL etc , we thought to proceed with her first and apply self and kid as dependents. Can I join a job 1st in Australia before her , considering , we may need to settle house , kid's school etc , so I would need to start a job first. Pls. advise.


1. in one eoi you can select 1 state specifically or mark it "any", however it is better to select a particular state, 
2. demand for an occupation changes time to time, however i think it is safe to go with NSW, VIC & SA
3. as of now concentrate on visa application, you surely can enter australia, try & get a job before primary applicant, there is no binding condition on that


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> How did you get your HAP ID ? Did you generate it yourself using my health declaration ?


yes i gen using my health declaration ....but now i see aother health declaration below to attach document...which has diff hapid ...

pls suggest wat to do...should i update them abt this

when i login to immi i see .. under .health declaration where it says that Health clearance provided – no action required 

but when i tap on attah doument ..there is 1 more health declaration where it says it is required....damn nw what


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I just saw that my med test was done with diff hap id and the one in immi has diff ID
> 
> 
> pls suggest what to do now !!


Check your immiaccount applications to see if you have an additional application specifically for your health. Based on that you can use the Technical Support form from one of the dropdowns in the application to lodge a fault case with them. If the details on both the HAP IDs is the same, then I dont think you need to worry. But if they are different you need to inform the immigration team through the form as advised.

SLA for that form is typically 5 business days. (Australian time)


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Check your immiaccount applications to see if you have an additional application specifically for your health. Based on that you can use the Technical Support form from one of the dropdowns in the application to lodge a fault case with them. If the details on both the HAP IDs is the same, then I dont think you need to worry. But if they are different you need to inform the immigration team through the form as advised.
> 
> SLA for that form is typically 5 business days. (Australian time)


yes an additional application specifically for your health. and it has diff hapid.

thank you...will see where to get that Technical Support form


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Check your immiaccount applications to see if you have an additional application specifically for your health. Based on that you can use the Technical Support form from one of the dropdowns in the application to lodge a fault case with them. If the details on both the HAP IDs is the same, then I dont think you need to worry. But if they are different you need to inform the immigration team through the form as advised.
> 
> SLA for that form is typically 5 business days. (Australian time)



Technical Support form---were to see after login ...i am nt able to find


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Technical Support form---were to see after login ...i am nt able to find


Open the visa application which you submitted (Not the health application) and on the top you should see "Help and Support" Click on "Immiaccount Support" which opens the form for you to fill out.

Give details of both the HAP IDs and explain the case. No punctuation and keep the word limit less.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Open the visa application which you submitted (Not the health application) and on the top you should see "Help and Support" Click on "Immiaccount Support" which opens the form for you to fill out.
> 
> Give details of both the HAP IDs and explain the case. No punctuation and keep the word limit less.


Thanks a lot just did that

for anyone here is the form link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Pages/ImmiAccount-Technical-Support-Form0131-7544.aspx


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello, 

This is my first post on this forum. My profile as below.

Occupation Code: 261112

Age: 25 points
Education: 15
Experience: 10
IELTS : 10 Points - 8/8/7/7.5 (20-Jan-18) 
EOI lodged with 65 points to NSW on 5-Feb-18

PTE - 20 points - 16-April-18
Updated NSW EOI with 75 points on 17-April-18

Members, can you please suggest me the tentative timelines for EOI approval. 

Thanks, 
Kiran


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. My profile as below.
> 
> ...


From EOI lodgement, we got our nomination invitation im 7 days.

Then from lodgement of NSW nomination, we got the approval and ITA for Visa in 9 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## baxter99 (Apr 18, 2018)

im planning to lodge a 190 visa through457 fast track streamined visa via state of victoria, im on a 457 visa workingas a nurse for 1 year now 55 points total hoping to get 5 pints through state nomintaion. what are my chances of getting nominated? or should i go for 186 visa since my sponsor is willing so sponsor me.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

mjamesf said:


> Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
> My wife is the main applicant but I (the husband) am a HepB carrier, do I need to upload the Health Undertaking in advanced? My medical result is ok, everything is normal. My work in Au will not be related to hospital, doctor or nurse. Also My health assessment status in Immiaccount is stated as "Finalised and visa application can continue".
> 
> We are hoping for direct grant because we already uploaded everything upfront. Getting the CO contact you will just delay the grant by 3 months.


Any insights or opinions on my query above? Thanks.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Open the visa application which you submitted (Not the health application) and on the top you should see "Help and Support" Click on "Immiaccount Support" which opens the form for you to fill out.
> 
> Give details of both the HAP IDs and explain the case. No punctuation and keep the word limit less.


Got response form them....they fwded to right team and will update me.

not sure any -ve impact or not .


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Open the visa application which you submitted (Not the health application) and on the top you should see "Help and Support" Click on "Immiaccount Support" which opens the form for you to fill out.
> 
> Give details of both the HAP IDs and explain the case. No punctuation and keep the word limit less.


Thanks a alot again....they updated my hapid ...now all ok 

*All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime*

looks like I can say now my medial is done


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> Thanks a alot again....they updated my hapid ...now all ok
> 
> *All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime*
> 
> looks like I can say now my medial is done


In how many days your medicals were updated on the site??? 
is there a way to find HAP id in the application as now I see is "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing"


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

baxter99 said:


> im planning to lodge a 190 visa through457 fast track streamined visa via state of victoria, im on a 457 visa workingas a nurse for 1 year now 55 points total hoping to get 5 pints through state nomintaion. what are my chances of getting nominated? or should i go for 186 visa since my sponsor is willing so sponsor me.


I think chances are high. I was sponsored by VIC 60+5 RN nec in 3 weeks. I'd suggest to try first with state SC and in the case it does not work go with your employer.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> In how many days your medicals were updated on the site???
> is there a way to find HAP id in the application as now I see is "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing"


My case was diff.... i had 2 hapids...else my result was updated in 2 day only...

as ur med is under process ...it will be approved soon...u also can see your result if u got Hap id ...just login n download 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum but at the end of a long journey.Waiting patiently for a grant, hopefully, it will be a direct one.We uploaded all the required documents and lodged our visa on 30 Jan.Now just have to wait, but it's so nerve wrecking.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

AngieSt said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum but at the end of a long journey.Waiting patiently for a grant, hopefully, it will be a direct one.We uploaded all the required documents and lodged our visa on 30 Jan.Now just have to wait, but it's so nerve wrecking.


Yours is on the way. Now, the train is just passing 18th January station.

May be next 2 weeks.

All the best wishes.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AngieSt said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum but at the end of a long journey.Waiting patiently for a grant, hopefully, it will be a direct one.We uploaded all the required documents and lodged our visa on 30 Jan.Now just have to wait, but it's so nerve wrecking.


good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Omg, thank you, I wouldn't be so enthusiastic but I do hope it will be soon or I'm gonna end up in a loony bin. :fingerscrossed: :lalala:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Yours is on the way. Now, the train is just passing 18th January station.
> 
> May be next 2 weeks.
> 
> All the best wishes.


18 jan----18feb----and theeeeeeeeeen 18 mar...daam too faar :llama:

I just added my signature....but still not visible .. :llama: :llama: :llama:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Yours is on the way. Now, the train is just passing 18th January station.

May be next 2 weeks.

All the best wishes.[/QUOTE]

Oooh, is there a way to find out how far along they are in processing? I lodged 20th Jan, so maybe another 8 weeks?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> 18 jan----18feb----and theeeeeeeeeen 18 mar...daam too faar :llama:
> 
> I just added my signature....but still not visible .. :llama: :llama: :llama:



Just 2 more months only. (or) 8 weeks!

Please think of how fast is for 1 week. If your office allows you to dress down on Friday, after you wear jeans for 8 times, you will get it. If you cut your hair every month, you will get your grant after your 2nd hair cut.

All the best!


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> 18 jan----18feb----and theeeeeeeeeen 18 mar...daam too faar :llama:
> 
> I just added my signature....but still not visible .. :llama: :llama: :llama:



and theeeeeeeen 18 Apr...........farther than 18 Mar 

Wishing success to all aspirants~


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Oooh, is there a way to find out how far along they are in processing? I lodged 20th Jan, so maybe another 8 weeks?


No. No. No. 

It is already on 18th January which means people lodged on that date, they would get grant or CO contact.

If you lodged on 20th January, you can expect your grant very soon. Most probably, next week.


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Myid711 said:


> and theeeeeeeen 18 Apr...........farther than 18 Mar
> 
> Wishing success to all aspirants~



For your case, you can expect your grant on your 3rd hair cut.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh, is there a way to find out how far along they are in processing? I lodged 20th Jan, so maybe another 8 weeks?
> ...


Sorry!! Total typo!! Getting too excited! I lodged 20th March, and I’m hoping for a direct grant by end of June. Feasible? On day 31 and no CO yet (which I think is a good thing!)


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Sorry!! Total typo!! Getting too excited! I lodged 20th March, and I’m hoping for a direct grant by end of June. Feasible? On day 31 and no CO yet (which I think is a good thing!)


If you look at the current trend, it is somewhere between 85 and 95 days so you would get a direct grant around 20th June provided you have uploaded all necessary documents and CO will not need any additional documents from you.

Good Luck!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Sorry!! Total typo!! Getting too excited! I lodged 20th March, and I’m hoping for a direct grant by end of June. Feasible? On day 31 and no CO yet (which I think is a good thing!)


haha we are Close (marCh month passengers ).....8 weeks man....lets hope all goes well and my 4th hairCut will be after booking:tea: tkts


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry!! Total typo!! Getting too excited! I lodged 20th March, and I’m hoping for a direct grant by end of June. Feasible? On day 31 and no CO yet (which I think is a good thing!)
> ...


That’s what I was hoping for! Awesome! If I don’t hear off CO by about 40 days, can I chill the champagne?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry!! Total typo!! Getting too excited! I lodged 20th March, and I’m hoping for a direct grant by end of June. Feasible? On day 31 and no CO yet (which I think is a good thing!)
> ...


Got everything crossed!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Got everything crossed!!


I think 190 is faster than 189...i still see ppl from nov batch waiting for grant...........


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Well it's now 79 days,come on grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

AngieSt said:


> Well it's now 79 days,come on grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


so far no co contact..?? app status is "received" only ryt ??


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> so far no co contact..?? app status is "received" only ryt ??


Yes, no co contact, no status change


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

I mean status is received


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all! Is there any visible trend on the grants? I see people lodging in late December 2017 and getting grants, and others who have lodged much earlier, still waiting to hear about their outcome. 
As for me applied 
for ss july 10 ACT 2017
nominated 10 October 2017 ACT
Visa application lodged dec 06 2017
CO contact for Medical 04 feb 2018
Medical uploaded 12 feb 2018 for wife and myself
Medical for child uploaded 14th feb
Current immi status Further Assessment. 

Thank


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> 18 jan----18feb----and theeeeeeeeeen 18 mar...daam too faar :llama:
> 
> I just added my signature....but still not visible .. :llama: :llama: :llama:


18 mar---> 11th Apr... 12 weeks away... Hope they go into 5th gear... reach the date soooonn...:clock:


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Yours is on the way. Now, the train is just passing 18th January station.
> 
> May be next 2 weeks.
> 
> All the best wishes.


Oooh, is there a way to find out how far along they are in processing? I lodged 20th Jan, so maybe another 8 weeks?[/QUOTE]



I have Lodged on 24th Jan and did not see any update so far. Lodgment is still in recieved status in immi account. Let's wait for another 2 weeks hopefully something will come out positive. 

Anyone also still see there status as recieved even after 86 days.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes me too with 'received' status. Lodged on 20th Jan.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Come on “received” status 🤪


----------



## Drjigar (Apr 17, 2018)

*spouse english language requirement*

hii...i received tasmania state invitation to apply for 190 visa...my wife's secondary education and graduation is not in english.so she needs to have functional english requirement to be added in application...i need to know,is there any way i can postpone her english requirement and lodge file without its result and how can i add english result afterwards?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Drjigar said:


> hii...i received tasmania state invitation to apply for 190 visa...my wife's secondary education and graduation is not in english.so she needs to have functional english requirement to be added in application...i need to know,is there any way i can postpone her english requirement and lodge file without its result and how can i add english result afterwards?


you can go ahead with visa application and submit english test score while application is being processed 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

this line is mentioned in the definition_ "Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"_


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all.. So finally I lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW Today and also uploaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221

Can anyone please confirm if we have to print and scan all the pages of Forms 80 & 1221 or can we just take a print of the signature page, sign it and attach it to the filled Forms?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hi all.. So finally I lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW Today and also uploaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if we have to print and scan all the pages of Forms 80 & 1221 or can we just take a print of the signature page, sign it and attach it to the filled Forms?


I filled it all in online, used PDF split to separate all pages, printed out the back page, signed, scanned back in, then used PDF merge to put them back together.... so all completed electronically with scanned signed page at rear.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Hi all.. So finally I lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW Today and also uploaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if we have to print and scan all the pages of Forms 80 & 1221 or can we just take a print of the signature page, sign it and attach it to the filled Forms?


take print of page where signature is required, scan and replace unsigned page with signed page in the original pdf of form 80/1221 and upload that


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I filled it all in online, used PDF split to separate all pages, printed out the back page, signed, scanned back in, then used PDF merge to put them back together.... so all completed electronically with scanned signed page at rear.


Do we need to sign at rear page?? i didnt do that...just signed at front side wer they asked....now?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Do we need to sign at rear page?? i didnt do that...just signed at front side wer they asked....now?


signature required only at one place where it is indicated, no need to sign anywhere else, i think op means the last page by "rear"


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> signature required only at one place where it is indicated, no need to sign anywhere else, i think op means the last page by "rear"


Do we also need to fill this *Australian Values Statement *??

Wer to get this as form...pls suggest as m not sure if i did this

I got from here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/aust/living-in-australia-values-statement-long

but is that imp to fill this


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi everyone...
i am new to this thread.. 
I had applied for ACT nomination in july 2017, got my nomination on 10 october 2017 and i lodged on 25 october 2017.. i had a CO contact on 8 dec 2017 requesting some info to which i replied on 20 dec 2017. Now on 9 april 2018 i had a second CO contact asking for online pte scores to which i replied the same day... now my apprehension is i dont know if they got my scores as i have no acknowledgement from PEARSON or DIBP. 
mailing them didnt help---got a standard reply
calling them didnt help----customer care guy cudnt access my application but he said there has been some communication...
As 10 days have already past since second CO contact, is there any way i can get info on whether they got the scores or not???
Thanks in anticipation
regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Do we also need to fill this *Australian Values Statement *??
> 
> Wer to get this as form...pls suggest as m not sure if i did this
> 
> ...


No we need fill Australian values statement unless asked specifically.



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AD1982 said:


> hi everyone...
> i am new to this thread..
> I had applied for ACT nomination in july 2017, got my nomination on 10 october 2017 and i lodged on 25 october 2017.. i had a CO contact on 8 dec 2017 requesting some info to which i replied on 20 dec 2017. Now on 9 april 2018 i had a second CO contact asking for online pte scores to which i replied the same day... now my apprehension is i dont know if they got my scores as i have no acknowledgement from PEARSON or DIBP.
> mailing them didnt help---got a standard reply
> ...


I hope you have forwarded PTE scores to DIBP via Pearson account, 

You will get a confirmation mail once it is sent

If already sent then check your mail, you may have received in past, make this mail as pdf, upload in immiaccount, press IP

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

AD1982 said:


> hi everyone...
> i am new to this thread..
> I had applied for ACT nomination in july 2017, got my nomination on 10 october 2017 and i lodged on 25 october 2017.. i had a CO contact on 8 dec 2017 requesting some info to which i replied on 20 dec 2017. Now on 9 april 2018 i had a second CO contact asking for online pte scores to which i replied the same day... now my apprehension is i dont know if they got my scores as i have no acknowledgement from PEARSON or DIBP.
> mailing them didnt help---got a standard reply
> ...


Hey AD, same nomination date as me from ACT. I had one CO contact for medical and nothing else after that. 
Absolutely no idea what’s happening with the application. 
As for your pte, use the PTE account to mail them your scores. 

All the best


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> No we need fill Australian values statement unless asked specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


so no need to sign n upload...ok fine...what is IP button you mention below?


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

AD1982 said:


> hi everyone...
> i am new to this thread..
> I had applied for ACT nomination in july 2017, got my nomination on 10 october 2017 and i lodged on 25 october 2017.. i had a CO contact on 8 dec 2017 requesting some info to which i replied on 20 dec 2017. Now on 9 april 2018 i had a second CO contact asking for online pte scores to which i replied the same day... now my apprehension is i dont know if they got my scores as i have no acknowledgement from PEARSON or DIBP.
> mailing them didnt help---got a standard reply
> ...


Try to send it again from PTE account. If it's already sent previously then message appears accordingly.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey AD, same nomination date as me from ACT. I had one CO contact for medical and nothing else after that.
> Absolutely no idea what’s happening with the application.
> As for your pte, use the PTE account to mail them your scores.
> 
> All the best


you only got 1 attempt to send that report...after that ..der is no option to send again


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> so no need to sign n upload...ok fine...what is IP button you mention below?


Information Provided - it gets activated(inside immiaccount) once information is requested by DIBP


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear All,

I have lodged my VISA application by getting a nomination from Victoria with a marginal score that is 55+5=60 on dated 18/01/2018.

Now the question is 'will it affect VISA grant Time?

My one and only PTE score was: listening-61
Reading-67
Speaking-66
Writing-68

There is no CO contact yet..

-------------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Tsumeisu said:


> From EOI lodgement, we got our nomination invitation im 7 days.
> 
> Then from lodgement of NSW nomination, we got the approval and ITA for Visa in 9 weeks.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys, 
Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning.
Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
Got nominated 10oct17
Visa lodged 6dec17
CO contact for medical feb18
Grant 20april18

Thanks and all the best to all waiting.


----------



## calorific (Dec 7, 2016)

I am hoping for an invite. I have 65 points including state sponsorship. Occupation analyst programmer. 

God have mercy on me!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning.
> Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
> Got nominated 10oct17
> ...


congratulations mate.... enjoy


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks Sultan


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning.
> Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
> Got nominated 10oct17
> ...


congrats


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks Ajay


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA application by getting a nomination from Victoria with a marginal score that is 55+5=60 on dated 18/01/2018.
> 
> ...


To best of my knowledge after submitting visa application score will have no impact. only points claimed to be verified.


----------



## indaus2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Congrats on receiving your Visa. Just want to ask what's your initial date of entry mentioned in your visa doc?


Thank you.. its Sep22 '18 

all the best for you!


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning. Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 Got nominated 10oct17 Visa lodged 6dec17 CO contact for medical feb18 Grant 20april18
Thanks and all the best to all waiting.


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning. Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 Got nominated 10oct17 Visa lodged 6dec17 CO contact for medical feb18 Grant 20april18
> Thanks and all the best to all waiting.


Congrats buddy!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

priyankarebello said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning. Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 Got nominated 10oct17 Visa lodged 6dec17 CO contact for medical feb18 Grant 20april18
> ...


Thanks Priyanka 🙂


----------



## Patelamita421 (Jan 17, 2018)

*190 visa Australia*

Hi All,

I had applied my 190 NSW State Sponsorship with 70 +5 points. My occupation is ICT Security specialty ( 262112)

EOI submitted- 31/10/2017
Pre invitation received- 17/11/2017
Invitation Approved- 5/12/2017
Visa Application submitted- 5/12/2017
All document Submitted- 6/12/2017
Grant--------???????

I want to know that Anyone also has the same received status even after 148 days. Experts pls help me.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning. Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 Got nominated 10oct17 Visa lodged 6dec17 CO contact for medical feb18 Grant 20april18
> Thanks and all the best to all waiting.


Congrats mate


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted the application for Australia PR 189 & 190.

EOI Initially Submitted On 25/09/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 19/03/2018
Occupation - Software Engineer - 261313

189 Points - 70
190(NSW) Points - 75

What is the timeline I can expect to get the ITA, please? Or can I expect to get an ITA at all with these points? 

Points break down

Age - 25
PTE - 20
Experience - 10
Education - 15
State Sponsorship - 5

Regards,
Rakhesh


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

AA189 said:


> Hi all.. So finally I lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW Today and also uploaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if we have to print and scan all the pages of Forms 80 & 1221 or can we just take a print of the signature page, sign it and attach it to the filled Forms?




I was thinking about filling it online, but it is clearly mentioned on the form instructions to fill it using pen. Not sure if that is mandatory but I filled the complete form with pen and then scanned all pages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ajay1558 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning. Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 Got nominated 10oct17 Visa lodged 6dec17 CO contact for medical feb18 Grant 20april18
> ...


Thanks Ajay


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

It seems like the most recent lodgement date to be granted a 190 visa has been parked at 18th January for a couple of days per immitracker. They seem to be clearing the 2016/2017 backlogs in the recent days. 

I'm hoping they move on towards end of January in the next week or two.

Reaching the 70 day mark so keeping my fingers crossed!

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning.
> Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
> Got nominated 10oct17
> ...


Congratulations bud. Thats a long journey you had. In the end everything is good.

All the best for your future plans.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks 🙏🏽. Well its not been very long actually. Got nominated in 3 months and visa in 4 months. Took it slow. For eg. could have lodged visa in oct but did it in dec just before my 60 day period was expiring. Also waited for them to request for medical cause I didnt want a short IED. Etc 
Anyway what i mean is it kind of worked out for me as i estimated. 
All the best to all waiting for the grant. Im sure its just round the corner


----------



## Captain Haddock (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Need help.
I recently received an invite from NSW under Business Analyst 261111.
Points break down

Age: 25
Edu: 20
PTE: 20
PY: 5
Sp: 5
SS: 5

Pre-invite received on 12-04-18
Docs submitted on 13-04-18

I have few of questions with regards to the NSW SS.

1.) How long generally they take for the approval. I understand the standard processing time is 12 weeks, but do they normally send approval before that.
2.) Since I do not have any work experience as a BA, is there any possibility that my application will get rejected because of this. Though I have provided all the docs for which I have claimed the points.
3.) Also my wife's PTE score is over 2 years old but less than 3 years. Since DIBP accepts scores which are less than 36 months, will NSW also accept the score?

Any help will be much appreciated. Really nervous on the outcome

Regards,
Kunaldeep


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Guys, Has anyone got the grant today?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

muz068 said:


> Guys, Has anyone got the grant today?


Yes, some of 19-Jan have got their grants today. One of 23-Jan had CO contact so far.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

I lodged mine on 19th as well but so far no update. I uploaded all the docs upfront. Quite anxious now


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi friends,

I got my Visa Granted today.
HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.

I did the complete process on my own and would like to thank all the members of this forum who have guided me from time to time. 

Here is the timeline:

ANZSCO Code- 261312
PTE- 01 Jun, 2017 L/R/S/W 82/82/66/88
ACS Submitted- 05 Aug, 2017
ACS Outcome- +ve 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Lodged 65/70 points- 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Updated 70/75 points(partner's)- 30 Oct 2017
190 NSW Pre-invite-3 Nov 2017
190 NSW Pre-Invite Applied- 16 Nov 2017
190 NSW Invited-23 Nov 2017
PCC-19 Dec 2017
NSW Visa Applied/Fees/Documents- 19 Jan 2018
189 EOI Suspended- 19 Jan 2018
Medicals- 23 Jan 2018 
Grant- 23 Apr 2018

I will try to continue using this forum and will share my experience with all.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

muz068 said:


> I lodged mine on 19th as well but so far no update. I uploaded all the docs upfront. Quite anxious now


same here.  what's your nominated occupation?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi friends,

I got my Visa Granted today.
HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.

I did the complete process on my own and would like to thank all the members of this forum who have guided me from time to time. 

Here is the timeline:

ANZSCO Code- 261312
PTE- 01 Jun, 2017 L/R/S/W 82/82/66/88
ACS Submitted- 05 Aug, 2017
ACS Outcome- +ve 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Lodged 65/70 points- 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Updated 70/75 points(partner's)- 30 Oct 2017
190 NSW Pre-invite-3 Nov 2017
190 NSW Pre-Invite Applied- 16 Nov 2017
190 NSW Invited-23 Nov 2017
PCC-19 Dec 2017
NSW Visa Applied/Fees/Documents- 19 Jan 2018
189 EOI Suspended- 19 Jan 2018
Medicals- 23 Jan 2018 
Grant- 23 Apr 2018

I will try to continue using this forum and will share my experience with all.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...


Congratulations Dheeraj. Based on your case, I presume the IED date is around December this year. Am I correct?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...


Congrats...glad to know things are moving...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...


congrats! what time did you get the grant? just now?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...


Big Congratulation!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

50 days now.. and waiting... No co contact.. Hope that is a good thing!

This waiting is killing me men!!!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...




Many Congratulations Dheeraj


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 50 days now.. and waiting... No co contact.. Hope that is a good thing!
> 
> This waiting is killing me men!!!




Be patient, mine is 90 days today. No CO contact. 24 th Jan Visa submission. Can't do anything other then waiting.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

agd said:


> same here.  what's your nominated occupation?



General Accountant. Wonder what is taking them so long?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 50 days now.. and waiting... No co contact.. Hope that is a good thing!
> 
> This waiting is killing me men!!!


Day 35 for me, no CO contact. Excited but know I’m a while off yet!!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> Be patient, mine is 90 days today. No CO contact. 24 th Jan Visa submission. Can't do anything other then waiting.


What's your status showing?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 days now.. and waiting... No co contact.. Hope that is a good thing!
> ...


Any day now for yours I bet!!


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Be patient, mine is 90 days today. No CO contact. 24 th Jan Visa submission. Can't do anything other then waiting.


We can only wait. Mine is 95th day today.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Granted today.
> HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Swaraj said:
> 
> 
> > Be patient, mine is 90 days today. No CO contact. 24 th Jan Visa submission. Can't do anything other then waiting.
> ...


I’d read that people who lodged on 18th / 19th Jan are just getting theirs now, so hopefully your in the next batch!!


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

yup IED- 19 Dec 2018


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.

Primary Applicant-
Travel Document- Passport
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Identity- Adhaar Card
Language Ability- PTE
Character- PCC, Form 80
Skill Assessment- ACS
Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
Others- Form 1221


Spouse(5 Points)-
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Language Ability- PTE
RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
Form 1221- Form 1221
Travel Document- Passport
Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets


I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.

Hope this would help you guys.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Happy to share that my grant mail came in today morning.
> Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
> Got nominated 10oct17
> ...




Congrats buddy~ Please mark your IED.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.

Primary Applicant-
Travel Document- Passport
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Identity- Adhaar Card
Language Ability- PTE
Character- PCC, Form 80
Skill Assessment- ACS
Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
Others- Form 1221


Spouse(5 Points)-
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Language Ability- PTE
RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
Form 1221- Form 1221
Travel Document- Passport
Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets


I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.

Hope this would help you guys.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

abin said:


> What's your status showing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




It's showing recieved.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats man! All the best! Even my anzsco is 261312. Sitting at 82 days. Anxiously waiting. I have submitted all the docs just like you mentioned except PF docs. Also, I am not using any point for Experience. Hoping that they can ignore this one document since My Experience points are 0.
Cheers man!
Keep us updated with your next steps. Especially settling there and job searching 

Warm Regards,
Piyush Tomar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

muz068 said:


> General Accountant. Wonder what is taking them so long?


I know someone with the same nominated occupation. Lodge date is 23rd January, got her grant today. No updates on your end?

Not sure what's taking them so long, or if there are any other priorities.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

agd said:


> congrats! what time did you get the grant? just now?


At 10:06 AM IST.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Congrats buddy~ Please mark your IED.


It's 19th December 2018.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks IED is 12 oct 2018


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Captain Haddock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need help.
> I recently received an invite from NSW under Business Analyst 261111.
> ...


1. sometimes they may confirm the nomination a bit early then standard processing time, it depends on their workload

2. chances of rejection are less

3. https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
_
English

*The NSW and Department of Home Affairs English requirement for the 190 visa are the same*. NSW accepts results from the following tests:

International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT)
Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test
Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* test
Occupational English Test (OET)

Refer to the English language ability comparison table for an overview of the required exam results. _


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

agd said:


> I know someone with the same nominated occupation. Lodge date is 23rd January, got her grant today. No updates on your end?
> 
> Not sure what's taking them so long, or if there are any other priorities.


Yeah it is shocking for me as well. I have no updates since the day I got the acknowledgement mail which was back on 19th January (Date I lodged my application)


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

I have lodged my visa application on 14 jan 2018, CO conacted on 9 apr 2018 and asked for pcc again and more evidence of employment..submitted all the documents on 19 apr 2018 and now waiting again 🙁


----------



## web1200 (Apr 20, 2018)

dheerajsharma said:


> It's 19th December 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Kamhar said:


> I have lodged my visa application on 14 jan 2018, CO conacted on 9 apr 2018 and asked for pcc again and more evidence of employment..submitted all the documents on 19 apr 2018 and now waiting again 🙁



Did your PCC expire ? Is it 1 year since you obtained the PCC ?


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

Congrats Dheeraj ...


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

muz068 said:


> Yeah it is shocking for me as well. I have no updates since the day I got the acknowledgement mail which was back on 19th January (Date I lodged my application)


if yours is under visa 190, you should be able to get your grant this week. If it's under visa 189, you have to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

My pcc was valid for 6 months from end of dec 2017..and the application took too long to process that it was about to expire so they asked for it again for me and my wife and from all the cities of all the countries of residence


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

I am being told by my agent that NSW state sponsorship will take about 5-6 months based on the current trend for 75 points.

And as per him, for VIC they need an offer letter from any company else they will reject the application.

Is this true? Could you please suggest?

Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Even though we submitted the VISA application the status is still showing invited not changing to received and no mails too. Is there any time frame for the status change ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

agd said:


> I know someone with the same nominated occupation. Lodge date is 23rd January, got her grant today. No updates on your end?
> 
> Not sure what's taking them so long, or if there are any other priorities.


Is she there in Myimmitracker? couldn't see any grant for 23rd January, only one CO contact.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Kamhar said:


> I have lodged my visa application on 14 jan 2018, CO conacted on 9 apr 2018 and asked for pcc again and more evidence of employment..submitted all the documents on 19 apr 2018 and now waiting again 🙁




What kind of additional employment evidence did the CO ask?


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

agd said:


> if yours is under visa 190, you should be able to get your grant this week. If it's under visa 189, you have to wait a few more weeks.


I did for 190. We both are on the same boat.


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

sankav said:


> Is she there in Myimmitracker? couldn't see any grant for 23rd January, only one CO contact.


she hasn't updated immitracker yet.


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

muz068 said:


> I did for 190. We both are on the same boat.


I guess so. We have no choice but to wait...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> ...


Congrats Dheeraj


----------



## Peedee1 (May 13, 2017)

*verification*

Congrats on your grant I wish you and yours well in the land.
I have a few questions

1 Did you assess work experience with EA?
2 This Company in Dubs is it your previous or present Company?
3 Lastly,Did they finally write back to DIBP if so did you have to follow up?If not how was your employment verification finally done?

So sorry for the many questions just lodged 190 claiming points for work experience from two previous employers not the current one,Company 1 has been sold I have all my docs but would love to be prepared.TIA











subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.
> ...


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi 

I have just applied for NSW 190visa for architect with 60+5 ( 65 ) points, any prediction how long would it take to get an invitation? 

Cheers 

sam


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

I didnt provide bank statements.will it cause problem?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi guys
I applied on 22th December for 190 with all the domuntes required. At today still no CO contacted my lawyer or grant received. 

Is it normal or do I need to be afraid about therw might be a chance they will not grant my visa???

Thanks experts


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Kamhar said:


> I didnt provide bank statements.will it cause problem?


Try to manage bank statements if you can sometines co asks..for me they asked Pf statement even though i provided every other proof like form 16 itr bank stat sal slips.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi guys
> I applied on 22th December for 190 with all the domuntes required. At today still no CO contacted my lawyer or grant received.
> 
> Is it normal or do I need to be afraid about therw might be a chance they will not grant my visa???
> ...


They are fast clearing backlogs from previous months..so stay put..soon they will be coming to dec applicants or might be they have already begun your assessment...do not be afraid ..if everything genuine no need to worry you will 200 % get your grant.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > They are fast clearing backlogs from previous months..so stay put..soon they will be coming to dec applicants or might be they have already begun your assessment...do not be afraid ..if everything genuine no need to worry you will 200 % get your
> ...


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

@solvaish, @oldsoul & @sultanazam 
thanku guys... sorry for the late reply... i have uploaded the acknowledgement from pearson and clicked info provided... now fingers crossed
cheers


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys.. i got CO contact today mentioning that question 36 park k of form 80 is incomplete.... kindly advise do i need to re upload all form 80 again or i can upload 1 page of this part which is incomplete...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*SA 190 Enquiries*

Hi, I am a newbie in this particular forum. Below is my EOI details:
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
DOE: 08/11/2017
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE-A: 10
Onshore XP in NSW: 5
PY: 5
Living in AU: 5
189: 70
190: 75 

My agent submitted non-separated EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) and I am weary of the situation of Australian immigration this FY. I heard frequently that NSW only invite applicants with superior English as I am struggling to get 79+ each on PTE. Switching NSW to SA has popped out on my mind recently and there are couple of questions I would like to ask to you guys:

1. Am I eligible for SA nomination based on the details above?
2. I am currently offshore as I was forced to leave AU after living there for 8,5 years. Is offshore applicant chance slimer than onshore people?

Thanks.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi guys.. i got CO contact today mentioning that question 36 park k of form 80 is incomplete.... kindly advise do i need to re upload all form 80 again or i can upload 1 page of this part which is incomplete...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missed the important part of form i.e. declaration , better to update question 36 part K and upload the full form 80 again with your signature and *Current date*.


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

What is form 16? Is it necessary to submit this form?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi guys.. i got CO contact today mentioning that question 36 park k of form 80 is incomplete.... kindly advise do i need to re upload all form 80 again or i can upload 1 page of this part which is incomplete...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



fill all fields and upload a new form 80, not just the one page having question 36

you may fill in the same pdf which you have previously uploaded


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

hakim92 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie in this particular forum. Below is my EOI details:
> ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network Professionals)
> DOE: 08/11/2017
> Age: 30
> ...


NSW gives the first priority to the overall points regardless the English language points. If two applicants have the same points, then a person with higher points in English will be selected first. I got NSW invitation (system analyst) with only 10 points in English March-2018. My overall points were 75 including SS.

regarding your questions.
1- Yes you are eligible for SA visa subclass 489.
2- first of all it depends on why were you forced to leave AU? secondly, I think that chances are the same for offshore and onshore applicants. (I am not sure, experts can confirm)

Hope this helps


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > ENGINEER291085 said:
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi guys
> I applied on 22th December for 190 with all the domuntes required. At today still no CO contacted my lawyer or grant received.
> 
> Is it normal or do I need to be afraid about therw might be a chance they will not grant my visa???
> ...


it is normal, they may be verifying the documents/information provided by you, give them time, 

be positive


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kamhar said:


> What is form 16? Is it necessary to submit this form?


form 16 is a document given by Indian employer, this is a record of tax deducted by them from an employee's salary


----------



## sumit2929 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dear Experts,

I am about to start my journey for filing Australia PR 190.

The have the below queries, and your expert advice on the same would be highly appreciated:

1) Can I apply PR in 6 BANDS. 

2) My Domain is Security Specialist (code -2621 -Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists), for which only 227 invitations are issued so for for year 2018,and the total intake for that is 2391. Does this also matter in applying of PR.

3) Currently with 6 BAND my total points are 60 . Can i apply with 60 point for 190 PR considering the point 2. Also its been 6 month that i have been in Australia on 457 visa hence if i apply visa after another 6 months , i will get 5 additional points for local work ex.

4) If I apply for ACS now and for PR after 6 months then will they be considering my experience as total or do i have to reapply ACS to get the additional 6 months experience tagged.

Considering the above points , what is the probability of getting PR if I apply now or please suggest if I should wait for 6 more months to get points for local work ex. or can I file my PR now. Also am I even eligible to get PR in 6 Bands.

It would be really really helpful if you can provide your expert suggestions on above points.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys,
Some people on ImmiTracker were requested to submit a Character Statutory Declaration.
Did any of you submitted this declaration and if you did, where did you find a witness?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


So do youthink is normal 4 months and nothing happened??
I mean I saw so many visa granted or CO contact on myimmitracker for people who applied even a month after me...
But on the other hand I know only 10%of the people put their details in myimmitracker and write in forum so mayve im just freaking out for no reason...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> So do youthink is normal 4 months and nothing happened??
> I mean I saw so many visa granted or CO contact on myimmitracker for people who applied even a month after me...
> But on the other hand I know only 10%of the people put their details in myimmitracker and write in forum so mayve im just freaking out for no reason...


yeah, i still say it is normal and trust me visa application processing is quite different, it doesnt follows the queue system, each application is processed individually and their timeline can differ even if two applications are from applicant having same points claim, same company etc

DIBP has their own methods of verification etc, so dont be bothered by other applicants timeline,

i have seen cases which were dud for one year and then grant mail popped up just like that, relax and enjoy life till you get grant


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Yes, some of 19-Jan have got their grants today. One of 23-Jan had CO contact so far.



Is your case updated on imitracker because your anzco code matches mine and i have lodged the qpplication in feb so your pr grant is an indication for mine too egarly waiting for your grant


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

For bank statement did you uploaded the latest one or all ??



dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> ...


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vardanlane said:


> Is your case updated on imitracker because your anzco code matches mine and i have lodged the qpplication in feb so your pr grant is an indication for mine too egarly waiting for your grant


My status is still showing "Received" in my IMMIAccount. Once it is updated, I will update the status on immitracker.

25 April, today is a public holiday in Australia.


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

I've some questions if you could help!
1.Do you think all the old passports photocopies are required?
2.I've a bachelors and a masters degree but I have the provisional degree certificate of my bachelors degree(the university misplaced the original degree certificate) though i submitted masters degree original degree. Do you think this works?


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

If you're in Victoria, my suggestion is to apply for state nomination instead of waiting. I got Victorian sponsorship for same ICT code as yours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, i still say it is normal and trust me visa application processing is quite different, it doesnt follows the queue system, each application is processed individually and their timeline can differ even if two applications are from applicant having same points claim, same company etc
> 
> DIBP has their own methods of verification etc, so dont be bothered by other applicants timeline,
> 
> i have seen cases which were dud for one year and then grant mail popped up just like that, relax and enjoy life till you get grant


I like your signature.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> ...



Dheeraj, 
good info at this point of time, I am lodging my visa next week, hopefully !! So highlighting the salary in bank statement , how did u do it. Was it e statements or papers to. In addition to payslips, pf statement, form 16, form 22 as, I am also giving bank statement for the entire 9 years of my employment. Do u think I need to highlight all the salary credits in the bank statements.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Dheeraj,
> good info at this point of time, I am lodging my visa next week, hopefully !! So highlighting the salary in bank statement , how did u do it. Was it e statements or papers to. In addition to payslips, pf statement, form 16, form 22 as, I am also giving bank statement for the entire 9 years of my employment. Do u think I need to highlight all the salary credits in the bank statements.


I got the bank statements stamped from bank, scanned and than highlighted each salary credit for complete tenure using PDF editor.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivangbhatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Please let me know if there is a WhatsApp group for 190-Grant holders from Victoria state for accommodation/job search.

Thanks
Shivang


----------



## happycyb (Sep 7, 2017)

I lodged my application on 25/10/17.
First co 07/12/17 asked for employment documents.
Second co 04/04/18, asked for form 815, and submitted that day.
CO letter: "Please complete Form 815 & return it to this office immediately"

So how long it will be for the final GRANT? whether do I need to wait for another 2-3 months?...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I like your signature.




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Try to manage bank statements if you can sometines co asks..for me they asked Pf statement even though i provided every other proof like form 16 itr bank stat sal slips.




I submitted everything else except pf statement as my current company does not deduct any pf. Is this a problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Powerranger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've some questions if you could help!
> 1.Do you think all the old passports photocopies are required?
> 2.I've a bachelors and a masters degree but I have the provisional degree certificate of my bachelors degree(the university misplaced the original degree certificate) though i submitted masters degree original degree. Do you think this works?


1. no harm in uploading though not compulsorily required

2. can you get the original degree certificate ?? if yes then get it, if no then go with the provisional one, hopefully they may accept it


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

happycyb said:


> I lodged my application on 25/10/17.
> First co 07/12/17 asked for employment documents.
> Second co 04/04/18, asked for form 815, and submitted that day.
> CO letter: "Please complete Form 815 & return it to this office immediately"
> ...


I don't have answer to your question but a question for you.
I was diagnosed with latent TB couple of years ago and medicated for it. And it didn't hamper my health assessment for the immigration process, I have passed my health assessment. Now hearing to you, I am concerned if they will ask me to fill 815 as well.

Could you share what type of TB and state are/were you in? Why 815 was asked in your case?

Thank you


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

If i want to upload the bank statement for my work salary credit should i upload the estatent pdf and highlight it and do we need to get it notarized also ?


----------



## ramjane123 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Has any *Software Tester - ANZCO - 26131*4 applied through Skillselect for Victoria State Nomination and received the pre-invite?

I lodged an application on March , 2018 and there is no response still. 

Do we just wait? Has anyone out there got any response/pre-invite from Victoria? 

Please share.


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Lodged 190 accountant*

Hi guys, I lodged my 190 visa application Accountant General on 05.04.2018 and health check done on 12.04.2018
Do you have any idea of how long visa grant will come? Thanks!!


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my 190 visa application Accountant General on 05.04.2018 and health check done on 12.04.2018
> Do you have any idea of how long visa grant will come? Thanks!!


Based on My immi tracker, the current average (but no guarantee) is 100 days. 

The official processing time is 8 -11 months.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello mates,
Finally got my PR recently. Want to thank all the members and seniors who helped me with my queries.
ANZCO- Engg Technologist
Visa lodge- 20th January, 2018(On shore application)
Visa class- 190 Victoria
Visa Grant- 23rd April 2018(Direct Grant)


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Forgot to mention points. 70+5 point.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

If you are not claiming points for work experience . I do not have accoutning work experience. Then do not upload documents such as payslips etc?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> If you are not claiming points for work experience . I do not have accoutning work experience. Then do not upload documents such as payslips etc?


The words are not clear however from what I perceive

If you aren't claiming experience points then no need to give any work related documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> If i want to upload the bank statement for my work salary credit should i upload the estatent pdf and highlight it and do we need to get it notarized also ?


E-statement will be good

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> E-statement will be good
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


even without bank stamp and what if for my first 6 monthe of job i had a bank account for which i donot have statement and account is closed also


----------



## sagun (Apr 26, 2018)

hello friends 
i have lodged my visa in 20 jan 2018 and submitted my medical in 1st feb 2018
How long will it take for grant? My status is also same"your application has been received and will be assed by department"


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Entry to gang from today.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> even without bank stamp and what if for my first 6 monthe of job i had a bank account for which i donot have statement and account is closed also


If it's coloured then no need of bank seal if not you need to have the bank seal...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

SunV said:


> Entry to gang from today.


congrats what’s your timeline


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ind2ozdream said:


> congrats what’s your timeline


ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017
ACS Result: 31/01/2018 (261112).
PTE Result: 26/01/2018 -- 85/86/83/77
EOI (190) VIC submitted : 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC : ITA/Recieved & Nomination Submitted 06/02/2018
EOI(190) Vic : Invite/Approval 28/02/2018
PCC: 09/03/2018
Medical :25/04/2018
Visa (immi Account) submission: 26/04/2018
Grant: Waiting

Total Points:75 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

guys one query....if I have applied for 190 visa for NSW in Jan, and then applied for 190 visa for VIC in April...then as per selection criteria, would I be placed at the start of queue for NSW ?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

when you claim points for a spouse is ACS, PTE Result and all basic documents are enough, or for work experience, I need to submit her ITR, payslips,form16 and all?


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all, 
I got ITA and did fill in online form and submitted with fee payment. No documents uploaded yet.

I had the Referral Letter to do medical examinations. But not get the letter for Police Cert.

I am here in Singapore. I cannot request for Singapore PCC until I have a letter from DIBP say that I need that document. Then I have to submit that letter to Singapore Police for PCC.

My question is: Should I wait for the letter or need to do some thing to get the letter?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Hi all,
> I got ITA and did fill in online form and submitted with fee payment. No documents uploaded yet.
> 
> I had the Referral Letter to do medical examinations. But not get the letter for Police Cert.
> ...


As you mentioned, I believe you have lodged your visa application. Right? If so, you can download the acknowledgement form from your IMMI Account. You can use it to apply police clearance at https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance. It will take about one week to get your PCC.

All the best!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As you mentioned, I believe you have lodged your visa application. Right? If so, you can download the acknowledgement form from your IMMI Account. You can use it to apply police clearance at https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance. It will take about one week to get your PCC.
> 
> All the best!


Many thanks. I thought there would be separate letters from DIBP to get Singaore PCC.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Many thanks. I thought there would be separate letters from DIBP to get Singaore PCC.


No worries! 

I have got mine by using it.

After you got an approval letter from the police department, you just schedule and go down to cantonment police station (Outram Park). Once your finger print is done, they will issue the PCC certificate immediately.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> No worries!
> 
> I have got mine by using it.
> 
> After you got an approval letter from the police department, you just schedule and go down to cantonment police station (Outram Park). Once your finger print is done, they will issue the PCC certificate immediately.


Thanks much. Will do it.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Hi all,
> I got ITA and did fill in online form and submitted with fee payment. No documents uploaded yet.
> 
> I had the Referral Letter to do medical examinations. But not get the letter for Police Cert.
> ...


I just used the ITA and Document checklist highlighting the requirement for character evidence as supporting documents for my eAppeal for Singapore PCC. I got the SG PCC in just 4 days.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

sagun said:


> hello friends
> i have lodged my visa in 20 jan 2018 and submitted my medical in 1st feb 2018
> How long will it take for grant? My status is also same"your application has been received and will be assed by department"


I've been checking the immitracker everyday and based on the current trend, they are issuing direct grants approx. 90 days from date of lodgement. If you lodged on 20 Jan 2018 and have all the documents uploaded already, you should be expecting a grant anytime soon this week. That's just my opinion 🙂 It's still on a case to case basis.
Good luck!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys I have a question.

I am completing my 2 year Masters degree in professional accounting. However I already have positive skill assessment from Chartered accountant Newzealand and Australia that my Bachelor degree in Business from USA ( Major in accounting) is comparable to An Australian Bachelor and I have completed all the 9 areas of competency ( only needed to do business corporation and commercial law which I completed from my current university in Australia, also achieved scores for english).

Is it ok if I do my skill assessment based on my US degree ? Will I get 15 points since it says your qualifications are assessed as suitable for migration under your nominated occupation. 

I do not want to spend another $500-$600 dollars on skill assessment for my Australian degree. 

Will it make a difference if I have done a skill assessment through my overseas degree when applying for state sponsorship from TAS.

I will still get 5 points as my program is for 2 years?


----------



## Janisar (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi everybody, 
I have applied for SC190 Vic on 8/2/2018. When am I expecting for granted or CO contact?
Thanks


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Janisar said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied for SC190 Vic on 8/2/2018. When am I expecting for granted or CO contact?
> Thanks




You have to.wait. Now 100 days waiting going on.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Tsumeisu said:


> sagun said:
> 
> 
> > hello friends
> ...


I applied on 22 december..over 125 days now and still CO didnt contact me...its really a case to case basis...looks like there are no rules in play.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> I applied on 22 december..over 125 days now and still CO didnt contact me...its really a case to case basis...looks like there are no rules in play.


Same here mate 

My case is now over 100 days but no contact and no grant


----------



## shivangbhatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Guys,

After migrating to Australia with Family, are we eligible for govt.grant if we do not have a job?

Regards
Shivang


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

shivangbhatt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After migrating to Australia with Family, are we eligible for govt.grant if we do not have a job?
> 
> ...




Most of the government jobs required citizenship. Contractual jobs can be joined as far as I know.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi, 

I filed my EOI on April 24th, 2018 with 75+5 points (PTE score - 20) for NSW. ANZCO code - 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) which is not there on NSW's PSOL, thus playing on higher points. How soon can I expect a Pre Invite or ITA? Have been following multiple forums and every thread says something different like if you have 20 points in PTE, you receive an early invite while others are saying it will at least take 2-3 months time or more.

Looking for right direction. 
TIA


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi guys, first of all, congrats to all who got their grant, the rest of us are waiting patiently :boom: Have you seen the new changes in DBIP? Now is called Department of home affairs....Have there been any more significant changes?And do you think these changes could affect us in some way?


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

I applied on 01/02 and I still haven't heard from DIBP. I just noticed that my PCC have expired (its expired date were 27/03). Do you think, they will contact me and ask for a new PCC?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Submitted my docs today. Hopefully will get in 3-4 months.. Fingers crossed


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Abhiarp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my EOI on April 24th, 2018 with 75+5 points (PTE score - 20) for NSW. ANZCO code - 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) which is not there on NSW's PSOL, thus playing on higher points. How soon can I expect a Pre Invite or ITA? Have been following multiple forums and every thread says something different like if you have 20 points in PTE, you receive an early invite while others are saying it will at least take 2-3 months time or more.
> 
> ...


I am just curious, does NSW send invitations to occupations which are not on their list?
are u applying for 190 or 489 ?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi all,

i hve filled my eoi in 190 with 80 points under code 221112 in jan18. what arethe timeline? when can i expect the invitation.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shivangbhatt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After migrating to Australia with Family, are we eligible for govt.grant if we do not have a job?
> 
> ...




Yeah, you will be eligible for many grants/allowances such as Medicare, unemployment benefits, child allowance, etc.

However in order to be eligible for unemployment benefit, you must show them proof that you are actively looking for work i.e job application, interview invitation, correspondence with your potential employer, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

foxes said:


> Yeah, you will be eligible for many grants/allowances such as Medicare, unemployment benefits, child allowance, etc.
> 
> However in order to be eligible for unemployment benefit, you must show them proof that you are actively looking for work i.e job application, interview invitation, correspondence with your potential employer, etc.
> 
> ...


No, that's not right. You certainly can't get any unemployment -type payments.

While newly arrived Permanent Residents will be covered by Medicare as soon as they register, they will not be eligible for unemployment benefit (Called Newstart Allowance) or almost all other Centerlink/Social Security payments.

For those payments, there is a 2 year qualifying period (which starts from the time you become an Australian resident, not from the time you get PR): https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period

New arrivals may be eligible for Childcare payments, which covers a part of Childcare expenses - from July these will be paid direct to the Childcare centre, not to the parent/s.

At present, those with children may be able to claim Family Tax allowance too. 

However, the Government has a Bill in Parliament at the moment to extend the waiting period for all Social Security payments from 2 years to 3 years, for those arriving on or after July 2018. 

If that Bill is passed, the qualifying period will be 3 years for effectively all payments except Childcare.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, that's not right. You certainly can't get any unemployment -type payments.
> 
> While newly arrived Permanent Residents will be covered by Medicare as soon as they register, they will not be eligible for unemployment benefit (Called Newstart Allowance) or almost all other Centerlink/Social Security payments.
> 
> ...




I missed this information. Thanks for correcting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

I dont have a credit card and my debit card limit (10000RM = 3000AUD) is only half of DIBP's fees(6500 AUD). The payment has to be in one go right? cannot make part payment twice or thrice?
So, I am not able to make payment.
Kindly advice what can be done?


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I dont have a credit card and my debit card limit (10000RM = 3000AUD) is only half of DIBP's fees(6500 AUD). The payment has to be in one go right? cannot make part payment twice or thrice?
> So, I am not able to make payment.
> Kindly advice what can be done?


You can get a forex card or pay it via credit card.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> For bank statement did you uploaded the latest one or all ??


Hi, I uploaded all 7 years of bank statements with salary credits highlighted.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

foxes said:


> I missed this information. Thanks for correcting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are an Australian resident if you live in Australia and are either:

an Australian citizen
a permanent residence visa holder, or
a protected Special Category visa (SCV) holder

So we have to wait for 2 years to get unemployment benefits etc.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys, it has been 90 days since I filed for my 190 NSW visa (uploaded all the documents + form 80) for ANZSCO 261312 and the general trend is it takes around 90 days for grant. I have received no communication whatsoever. My query is if everyone gets such an email stating the CO is assigned or for direct grant there is no such email?


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, it has been 90 days since I filed for my 190 NSW visa (uploaded all the documents + form 80) for ANZSCO 261312 and the general trend is it takes around 90 days for grant. I have received no communication whatsoever. My query is if everyone gets such an email stating the CO is assigned or for direct grant there is no such email?


For direct Grant there may be no such email of CO assignation.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


At this time, NSW is issuing invites to candidates with high points. Few of my knowns have received invite from NSW for Marketing Specialist which is not on their occupation list.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I have applied for SC190.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Abhiarp said:


> EAU2452 said:
> 
> 
> > Abhiarp said:
> ...


I’m marketing specialist 225113 and am 40 days since lodgment. Hoping for direct grant!!


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> For direct Grant there may be no such email of CO assignation.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dheeraj.. 

BTW in case I get an email that CO is assigned, any idea how many days does it take for visa to be granted post that (assuming the CO does not ask for additional docs) ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> dheerajsharma said:
> 
> 
> > For direct Grant there may be no such email of CO assignation.
> ...


Am I right in saying that if we get direct grant, you won’t get any such email? They’ll only contact you and tell you one had been assigned if they want extra docs?


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

According to the following DIBP link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications
Allocation dates for skilled visas including 190, would be updated in earlier April 2018, however, April is about to end without any update..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Thanks Dheeraj..
> 
> BTW in case I get an email that CO is assigned, any idea how many days does it take for visa to be granted post that (assuming the CO does not ask for additional docs) ?


Anything from a few weeks to a few months to even a couple of years in extreme cases
There is no fixed timeline

It all depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you have submitted 

But most grants are currently around the 5-6 months periods and you can assume the same as a very rough estimate 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Am I right in saying that if we get direct grant, you won’t get any such email? They’ll only contact you and tell you one had been assigned if they want extra docs?


Many CO like to announce themselves when they are allocated your file.


Some don’t contact you at all unless they require some documents from you and give you the grant directly 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in saying that if we get direct grant, you won’t get any such email? They’ll only contact you and tell you one had been assigned if they want extra docs?
> ...


As I thought, thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, it has been 90 days since I filed for my 190 NSW visa (uploaded all the documents + form 80) for ANZSCO 261312 and the general trend is it takes around 90 days for grant. I have received no communication whatsoever. My query is if everyone gets such an email stating the CO is assigned or for direct grant there is no such email?



It is more like 5-6 months currently from what I have seen on the forum
Moreover the scrutiny and verification process has been made more stringent in recent times, if the media reports are to be believed 

You have done your part in submitting a complete application 

Now you have to wait patiently for a CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > EAU2452 said:
> ...


All the best! And also share here your timeline. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> If i want to upload the bank statement for my work salary credit should i upload the estatent pdf and highlight it and do we need to get it notarized also ?




No need to notarize, original color copies are ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ramjane123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can check yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

srandha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i hve filled my eoi in 190 with 80 points under code 221112 in jan18. what arethe timeline? when can i expect the invitation.


data on immitracker suggest applicants with 80+5 were invited in 5-21 days in past two months, be positive


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gab2304 said:


> I applied on 01/02 and I still haven't heard from DIBP. I just noticed that my PCC have expired (its expired date were 27/03). Do you think, they will contact me and ask for a new PCC?


when was your pcc issued ?? i think you should have given a fresh pcc which would have expired considerably later


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DrSylvie said:


> Hello mates,
> Finally got my PR recently. Want to thank all the members and seniors who helped me with my queries.
> ANZCO- Engg Technologist
> Visa lodge- 20th January, 2018(On shore application)
> ...


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramjane123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any *Software Tester - ANZCO - 26131*4 applied through Skillselect for Victoria State Nomination and received the pre-invite?
> 
> ...


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

i think you can get some lead there


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

happycyb said:


> I lodged my application on 25/10/17.
> First co 07/12/17 asked for employment documents.
> Second co 04/04/18, asked for form 815, and submitted that day.
> CO letter: "Please complete Form 815 & return it to this office immediately"
> ...


considering validity of 815, visa should be granted quickly however number of cases pending with DIBP is also a deciding/delaying factor


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear Sultan Azam,

I have just seen that you mentioned DHA will be quiet from May onwards till July which happened for last 3 years.

May I know if 190 grants will have this impact as well?


Is it something like no more grants in May and June?

Thanks.


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi there, I have already applied for 190 visa and claimed 5 points for Australian study requirement. I didn't use my Australian degree to get a positive skills assessment because my skills were already assessed as a Software Engineer based on my previous degree and work experience. Someone recently told me that I need to get my Australian degree assessed from ACS to claim 5 points. However, I didn't do the same and submitted my visa application and paid the fees few months ago. 

It would be of great help if someone could tell me if it's mandatory to get Australian degree assessed to claim 5 points?

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It is more like 5-6 months currently from what I have seen on the forum
> Moreover the scrutiny and verification process has been made more stringent in recent times, if the media reports are to be believed
> 
> You have done your part in submitting a complete application
> ...


For most of the candidates who got grant recently, their application did not go through verification process. This is the case at least with 90% of the people. But again, it can be case to case and entirely dependent on CO. If he finds any fishy documents, for sure he will go through verification process.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi there, I have already applied for 190 visa and claimed 5 points for Australian study requirement. I didn't use my Australian degree to get a positive skills assessment because my skills were already assessed as a Software Engineer based on my previous degree and work experience. Someone recently told me that I need to get my Australian degree assessed from ACS to claim 5 points. However, I didn't do the same and submitted my visa application and paid the fees few months ago.
> 
> It would be of great help if someone could tell me if it's mandatory to get Australian degree assessed to claim 5 points?
> 
> Thanks


I have the same question. I am studying masters in professional accounting duration for 2 years however I got a positive skills assessment for accountant based on my overseas degree. Will that be a problem ? I have the skills assessment letter stating I meet the core subject requirements, my USA degree is equivalent to a bachelor and I have passed the English test ?


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> I have the same question. I am studying masters in professional accounting duration for 2 years however I got a positive skills assessment for accountant based on my overseas degree. Will that be a problem ? I have the skills assessment letter stating I meet the core subject requirements, my USA degree is equivalent to a bachelor and I have passed the English test ?


I tried to look for answers but I am unable to get enough information on this particular situation. I already submitted my visa application and all I can do is wait. It's been more than 3 months since I lodged my visa.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi there, I have already applied for 190 visa and claimed 5 points for Australian study requirement. I didn't use my Australian degree to get a positive skills assessment because my skills were already assessed as a Software Engineer based on my previous degree and work experience. Someone recently told me that I need to get my Australian degree assessed from ACS to claim 5 points. However, I didn't do the same and submitted my visa application and paid the fees few months ago.
> 
> It would be of great help if someone could tell me if it's mandatory to get Australian degree assessed to claim 5 points?
> 
> Thanks


you have claimed points for study in Australia, isnt it ??

i think ACS assessment is not required for the issue in discussion, however you need to match the Australian study requirements mentioned here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...l-skilled-migration-applications/2-year-study


*Evidence to attach to your application
*_
You must obtain the following documentary evidence to attach to your application:

certified copy of the completion letter from your educational institution, including:
the date that the course commenced and ended
the date that course requirements were met
the location of the campus where the study was undertaken
whether the study involved any distance learning
whether the study was full-time or part-time
the language in which instruction was given
certified copies of course transcripts
where credit has been granted, it must specify if the credit granted was on the basis of study in a course which also met the conditions of the Australian study requirement.
Example: The course was registered with CRICOS, undertaken in English and undertaken in Australia.
_


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you have claimed points for study in Australia, isnt it ??
> 
> i think ACS assessment is not required for the issue in discussion, however you need to match the Australian study requirements mentioned here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...l-skilled-migration-applications/2-year-study
> 
> ...


Could you also confirm my case? I am studying a 2 year MPAS course in Australia, however I have a positive skill assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and New Zealand based on my bachelor US degree in Accounting. For Accounting, do I need skill assessment for the Australian degree?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> Could you also confirm my case? I am studying a 2 year MPAS course in Australia, however I have a positive skill assessment from Chartered Accountant Australia and New Zealand based on my bachelor US degree in Accounting. For Accounting, do I need skill assessment for the Australian degree?


as my post indicates, we dont need assessment to claim points for Australian study requirements, we just need to provide the evidence mentioned in the link in my previous post, this is irrespective of trade/occupation code


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear Sultan Azam,
> 
> I have just seen that you mentioned DHA will be quiet from May onwards till July which happened for last 3 years.
> 
> ...


What is DHA?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> What is DHA?



DHA (Department of Home Affairs) .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear Sultan Azam,
> 
> I have just seen that you mentioned DHA will be quiet from May onwards till July which happened for last 3 years.
> 
> ...


I went through data recorded on immitracker, please see the attached image, you can see number of grants deplete in the month of may-june and start rising july onwards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi there, I have already applied for 190 visa and claimed 5 points for Australian study requirement. I didn't use my Australian degree to get a positive skills assessment because my skills were already assessed as a Software Engineer based on my previous degree and work experience. Someone recently told me that I need to get my Australian degree assessed from ACS to claim 5 points. However, I didn't do the same and submitted my visa application and paid the fees few months ago.
> 
> It would be of great help if someone could tell me if it's mandatory to get Australian degree assessed to claim 5 points?
> 
> Thanks




As far as i am aware: as long as the course was completed in Australia, and was listed on CRICOS as being at least 92 weeks in duration, and you completed it in 16 months or more, you would receive the 5 points for that under the Australian Study Requirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Visa 190- Application Status*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my Visa-190 application on 15th April 2018 along with all required documents (including medicals and PCC) . My application status is showing as received.

Could you pls guide me on below queries :

1. Will the status change from received to CO assigned ? Is there a timelines for status change ? When should I expect case officer assignment for my application.

2. Is there a DIBP helpline number where I can call and check on my application progress update ?

3. What are the current processing time-line for Visa 190 (NSW) ? 

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Sid


----------



## princesharma (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, 

Type: 190 NSW 70 points (65+5)
Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Submitted: 06 June 2017

It has been quite a delay in the processing time after December. The number of invitations per month has drastically reduced since December. Does any one know the reason why?
When can we expect the invites to speed up...still waiting for Invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wait said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 22 december..over 125 days now and still CO didnt contact me...its really a case to case basis...looks like there are no rules in play.
> ...



Any news mate???


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi All, 

Can you please let me know how a person can have multiple ACS ?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> Any news mate???


There are some people have got their grants today who lodged on 22-Jan and 28-Jan.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news mate???
> ...


Yes I saw ,i lodged 1 month before and nothing...this is driving me crazy


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> Yes I saw ,i lodged 1 month before and nothing...this is driving me crazy


Me too. I am on 23-Jan and still waiting. They should post the current status on our IMMI Account rather than "Received".


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I have a question regarding Employment verification during the VISA grant process. Is employment verification same as CO contacting and asking for more proofs of employment or is it some offline process? I wanted to know so that I can have my employer know this in advance so that he provides essential information when he will be contacted. 

Also, will I know when the verification is happening or my employer being contacted? 

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding Employment verification during the VISA grant process. Is employment verification same as CO contacting and asking for more proofs of employment or is it some offline process? I wanted to know so that I can have my employer know this in advance so that he provides essential information when he will be contacted.
> 
> ...


you should keep your employer updated regarding a employment verification, the purpose of verification is upto you, how and what you tell your employer regarding the verification

i have detailed my verification in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html 

i hope this is the one you are looking for


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> you should keep your employer updated regarding a employment verification, the purpose of verification is upto you, how and what you tell your employer regarding the verification
> 
> i have detailed my verification in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html
> 
> i hope this is the one you are looking for


Thanks Sultan! Very detailed and well put. 

However, the post is from 2016 and hoping that nothing has changed, I would love to get more replies regarding this from other members who have gone through the process recently.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> you should keep your employer updated regarding a employment verification, the purpose of verification is upto you, how and what you tell your employer regarding the verification
> 
> i have detailed my verification in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html
> 
> i hope this is the one you are looking for


Sultan, for dependent also if claimed points, is there strict employee verifications ??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abin said:


> Sultan, for dependent also if claimed points, is there strict employee verifications ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not to that extent as we see in case of primary applicant But if things look tooo shady then they may go for verification

Shady - discrepancy in documents submitted and lack of correlation, i hope yoi understand

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Not to that extent as we see in case of primary applicant But if things look tooo shady then they may go for verification
> 
> Shady - discrepancy in documents submitted and lack of correlation, i hope yoi understand
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah I got it....it's just that I am yet to intimate my office regarding this hence asked...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abin said:


> Yeah I got it....it's just that I am yet to intimate my office regarding this hence asked...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Good luck

Be positive

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Sure...thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Yes I saw ,i lodged 1 month before and nothing...this is driving me crazy


You are not alone, I'm in the same boat. 

Nothing we can do at this stage except wait


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wait said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I saw ,i lodged 1 month before and nothing...this is driving me crazy
> ...



When did u apply???


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

ronco88 said:


> when did u apply???


2/1/2018


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Applied ACT nomination on shore (General account 70+5 points) 15 Dec17
Nomination approved- 16 Apr18
Applied for visa-16 Apr18
All documents uploaded and medaical done
Waiting for visa grant(fingers crossed)


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey all!

Can anyone please educate me on the sequence of Status Changes in Immi Account. at present it is showing as Received!!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Can anyone please educate me on the sequence of Status Changes in Immi Account. at present it is showing as Received!!


Hey bud.

Once you submit it would be in "Submitted" state and after few hours changes to "Received" state. Ideally it should change to "Initial Assessment" once the CO is allocated to the case but we have seen from number of users reporting that this does not happen.

However, in case the CO needs additional details, the status changes to "Further Assessment".

After everything is complete from their end, it would be moved to "Finalised" state.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congratss on the grant. I lodged on 10th Feb for 261312.
Hope I will also get the grant soon.
Whta's your IED, is it the expiry date of PCC?



sankav said:


> With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

With God Grace, we received the grant today(190 for NSW). Applied on 26th Jan 2018.Direct Grant. Please find the timelines below

ACS : 12th July 2017
NSW EOI : 18th Aug 2017
NSW Preinvite : 20th Oct 2017
Applied : 28th Oct 2017
Invite for Visa : 18th Dec 2017
Lodged NSW Visa - 26th Jan 2018 (uploaded all the documents including PCC,FORM 80 by 7th Feb)
Medicals - 7rd Feb 2018


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations guys.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like people from January are getting grant but no people from december....insane


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

sankav said:


> With God's grace, we received our Grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Amarend said:


> With God Grace, we received the grant today(190 for NSW). Applied on 26th Jan 2018.Direct Grant. Please find the timelines below
> 
> ACS : 12th July 2017
> NSW EOI : 18th Aug 2017
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations everyone! All the best for the new beginning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Me too. I am on 23-Jan and still waiting. They should post the current status on our IMMI Account rather than "Received".


i saw one more profile on immmitracker with lodgment date as 05 jan for ict security specialist , mine is 14 feb with same category , i am just wondering is there anything to do with anszco code ideally it should not


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Looks like people from January are getting grant but no people from december....insane


Bear in mind that all cases are different. It is possible that having 15points for experience delays the overall processing time because they have to check each and every position you held.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Xaha2425 said:


> Bear in mind that all cases are different. It is possible that having 15points for experience delays the overall processing time because they have to check each and every position you held.


Usually, exp. does not add much to processing time. 

Are you Russian?


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, exp. does not add much to processing time.
> 
> Are you Russian?


Yes I am.
I had 0 points for exp and included clearly no work evidence in my application.
Even so I had to wait ~90 days to CO contact and ~40 days to grant since 1st contact.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> i saw one more profile on immmitracker with lodgment date as 05 jan for ict security specialist , mine is 14 feb with same category , i am just wondering is there anything to do with anszco code ideally it should not


anzso code is not a factor


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Amarend said:


> With God Grace, we received the grant today(190 for NSW). Applied on 26th Jan 2018.Direct Grant. Please find the timelines below
> 
> ACS : 12th July 2017
> NSW EOI : 18th Aug 2017
> ...



Congratulations dear. What is you skill code.?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Xaha2425 said:


> Yes I am.
> I had 0 points for exp and included clearly no work evidence in my application.
> Even so I had to wait ~90 days to CO contact and ~40 days to grant since 1st contact.


its less than average  

There are many without work. exp points waiting for 18+ months.  

Ping me v privat. If you are are coming to/or already in Sydney.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

sankav said:


> With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


Congrats mate


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Amarend said:


> With God Grace, we received the grant today(190 for NSW). Applied on 26th Jan 2018.Direct Grant. Please find the timelines below
> 
> ACS : 12th July 2017
> NSW EOI : 18th Aug 2017
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sankav said:


> With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't think experience has to do anything with processing time.I am with 15 points.But I had submitted all the required documents like payslips, PF , Tax documents, Bank Statements etc starting from 2009 till date.


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

Skillset - 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

sankav said:


> With God's grace, we received our Grant today- 01.05.2018 (97 days)


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Guys need help!
Anyone working or worked in the USA? I submitted FBI PCC to DIBP, read somewhere that the CO might ask for the state PCC to for the USA. Is this true? I'm expecting a direct grant, don't want to delay the process with the CO contact. Any previous experiences would help.


----------



## jazleen (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I have been a silent user of this forum, reading everyone's post secretly. Hahaha.

I am so pleased to announce that I received my 190 NSW grant yesterday on 01/05/2018. I lodged my file on 23/12/2018 Onshore. Profession: enrolled nurse. 

Good luck everyone with their results. I hope you all will get it soon.


----------



## jazleen (May 1, 2018)

Sorry, lodgement date is 23/12/2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jazleen said:


> Hey guys, I have been a silent user of this forum, reading everyone's post secretly. Hahaha.
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that I received my 190 NSW grant yesterday on 01/05/2018. I lodged my file on 23/12/2018 Onshore. Profession: enrolled nurse.
> 
> Good luck everyone with their results. I hope you all will get it soon.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Hi All 
I have 65 points applying for 190 and have offer letter for ba-ict. Skill assessment got cleared . What are chances ??? As some forums say cut off is only 75.


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

Powerranger said:


> Guys need help!
> Anyone working or worked in the USA? I submitted FBI PCC to DIBP, read somewhere that the CO might ask for the state PCC to for the USA. Is this true? I'm expecting a direct grant, don't want to delay the process with the CO contact. Any previous experiences would help.


I submitted FBI PCC and received direct grant yesterday (1st MAY 2018) .
I left USA in Sept 2016 and lodged visa in 26th Jan 2018.I came across few post stating if visa lodgement date it is within one year from leaving US , need to have state PCC as well but not sure or can't confirm .

Any seniors or experts can confirm on this.

Skillset - Developer Programmer
ACS - 12th July 2017
NSW EOI- 18th Aug 2017
Preinvite received - 20th Oct 2017
NSW Approval received - 18th Dec 2017
Visa Lodgement date - 26th Jan 2018
Uploaded all documents including PCC,Medical by 7th Feb 2018
Grant - 1st May 2018 (Direct Grant)


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Congratulations dear. What is you skill code.?




Skillset - 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## Amarend (Jan 31, 2018)

Xaha2425 said:


> Bear in mind that all cases are different. It is possible that having 15points for experience delays the overall processing time because they have to check each and every position you held.


Based on my case, I don't think experience has to do anything with processing time.I am with 15 points and got DIRECT GRANT in 95 days.But I had submitted all the required documents like payslips, PF , Tax documents, Bank Statements etc starting from 2009 till date.

Skillset - Developer Programmer
ACS - 12th July 2017
NSW EOI- 18th Aug 2017
Preinvite received - 20th Oct 2017
NSW Approval received - 18th Dec 2017
Visa Lodgement date - 26th Jan 2018
Uploaded all documents including PCC,Medical by 7th Feb 2018
Grant - 1st May 2018 (Direct Grant)


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

ramjane123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any *Software Tester - ANZCO - 26131*4 applied through Skillselect for Victoria State Nomination and received the pre-invite?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I got VIC state nomination invite for ANZSCO Code: 261314 Occupation: Software Tester

I had applied for the state nomination on 15th Feb 2018 and received the invite on 15th March 2018 (Exactly 1 month)


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> vardanlane said:
> 
> 
> > i saw one more profile on immmitracker with lodgment date as 05 jan for ict security specialist , mine is 14 feb with same category , i am just wondering is there anything to do with anszco code ideally it should not
> ...


Are you sure about this ? The DHA website states that the priority is for occupations on the state lists first so assumed that anzco codes play a large part in how soon your application gets picked


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Guys

I am new to this forum . i am from events and conference background ( ANZ code 149311 ) currently in planning to file EOI for 190 for NT , Tasmania and South Australia :

Below are my points :
Age - 25
Language-10
Employment -15
Qualification -15
Nomination - 5

Total 65 with nomination 70

Now my question is , 149311 is available in 3 regions only NT,SA and Tasmania.

for NT i have to apply at NT website as well after creating my skill select profile. while for Tasmania the condition for 190 is to secure job and then apply. for South Australia they need high points (90+) for 190 visa.

what do you people advice ?

i am thinking to create 3 separate profiles for these regions. will this be a good idea?

thank you for your help.

Ahmad


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents.

I observed most of the mate who lodged their visa on 18/01/2018, got their VISA.

I am worried and tensed



----------
MASUM 
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Guys

I am new to this forum . i am from events and conference background ( ANZ code 149311 ) currently in planning to file EOI for 190 for NT , Tasmania and South Australia :

Below are my points :
Age - 25
Language-10
Employment -15
Qualification -15
Nomination - 5

Total 65 with nomination 70

Now my question is , 149311 is available in 3 regions only NT,SA and Tasmania.

for NT i have to apply at NT website as well after creating my skill select profile. while for Tasmania the condition for 190 is to secure job and then apply. for South Australia they need high points (90+) for 190 visa.

what do you people advice ?

i am thinking to create 3 separate profiles for these regions. will this be a good idea?

thank you for your help.

Ahmad


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to this forum . i am from events and conference background ( ANZ code 149311 ) currently in planning to file EOI for 190 for NT , Tasmania and South Australia :
> 
> ...


It is always good to submit separate EOIs but you need to ensure you close down the other 2 once you secure an invite.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you need to upload proof of funds in advanced? Or only if the CO asks for it?
It's not in the document upload checklist for SC190.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> i am thinking to create 3 separate profiles for these regions. will this be a good idea?


Create as many EOIs as you want, in fact that is the recommended thing to do. 

Even create EOI for QLD, VIC and NSW, you never know who will invite you.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> It is always good to submit separate EOIs but you need to ensure you close down the other 2 once you secure an invite.


Thanks Rave


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Tsumeisu said:


> Do you need to upload proof of funds in advanced? Or only if the CO asks for it?
> It's not in the document upload checklist for SC190.


Only if you are asked


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dear Members,

Did anyone get NSW, VIC Pre-invite / Invite during the past 2 weeks?

I updated my EOI with 75 points on 17-April-18 (DOE) and my occupation is 261112. 

Thanks and Regards
Kiran


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wait said:


> Create as many EOIs as you want, in fact that is the recommended thing to do.
> 
> Even create EOI for QLD, VIC and NSW, you never know who will invite you.


Ohhh I was not aware of this. Very much appreciated for the suggestion.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Wait said:


> Create as many EOIs as you want, in fact that is the recommended thing to do.
> 
> Even create EOI for QLD, VIC and NSW, you never know who will invite you.


https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

"If you intend to apply for state nomination, Tasmania must be selected as your preferred location on the EOI. If you select ‘any’ or express interest in living in another state or territory will not meet the criteria to be considered for state nomination in Tasmania."


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Looks like people from January are getting grant but no people from december....insane


I had my grant in april. December lodge!


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like people from January are getting grant but no people from december....insane
> ...


I lodged on the 22th still waiting..no CO contacted


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Ronco88 said:
> ...


Dont worry about it! No news is good news. There is no formula or pattern. Its all case to case basis. And remember that there is human involved on the other end. Meaning your CO. He/she will work at a diff pace as compared to someother CO. So hold on to your horses and worry not! 🙂
Btw i lodged on the 6th (i think). So there are few weeks in between our applications and also dont forget the holidays.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Only if you are asked


This is something new! Does DHA ask for proof of funds? I have never seen such case.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you are asked
> ...


That was for state nomination


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

i recived CO contact today asking for more Evidence of employment , i work in Saudi Arabia and here we dont have tax report or such document , i already submitted the bank statement but its difficult to attached the banks statement for the last 10 years ??

any advice mates 

Lodgment date 29-jan-2018


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> i recived CO contact today asking for more Evidence of employment , i work in Saudi Arabia and here we dont have tax report or such document , i already submitted the bank statement but its difficult to attached the banks statement for the last 10 years ??
> 
> any advice mates
> 
> Lodgment date 29-jan-2018


Did the CO specifically ask for tax returns? I'm sure they are aware that the Middle East has no tax on salaries.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Did the CO specifically ask for tax returns? I'm sure they are aware that the Middle East has no tax on salaries.


no he didn't , i only attached the company letters which has all the information including reference contacts for each employee , i really dont know what else i shud send


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to ask a small question. I wanted to file EOI for Victoria ( 190 state sponsorship) for ANZCO 261111 ( Business Analyst) . My total experience in 5.5 years of which ACS considered 3.5 years ( deducting 2 years). 
I read Victoria's eligibility criteria as 5 years of exp for 261111. which of my experience will be considered :

a. My total experience of 5.5 years
b. ACS evaluated experience of 3.5 years

if the answer is (b)., then there is no point in applying. Right ?

TIA


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> no he didn't , i only attached the company letters which has all the information including reference contacts for each employee , i really dont know what else i shud send


What about payslips/payment summary from the companies you worked? Keep in mind that they should match with the bank statements you have already provided. I think that would suffice.


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Great to see grants progressing - latest lodgement date on immitracker to be approved seems to be 31/01/18....sitting and waiting patiently:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

mancmike said:


> Great to see grants progressing - latest lodgement date on immitracker to be approved seems to be 31/01/18....sitting and waiting patiently


Yes, I've been looking at the immitracker everyday. Our lodgement date is 2 Feb 2018, so it's exciting to see those who lodged 31st Jan 2018 are getting grants. We hope to receive our direct grant in a few days too.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all, am in 189 queue since long and seems no hope to get it sooner. Can anyone in this forum please help me out with step by step process for applying 190 EOI with all the required details. I don't want to update my existing EOI can I create a new one for this and what would be further steps. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all, am in 189 queue since long and seems no hope to get it sooner. Can anyone in this forum please help me out with step by step process for applying 190 EOI with all the required details. I don't want to update my existing EOI can I create a new one for this and what would be further steps. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Hi.. First you have to apply for an EOI, process of which is similar to that of 189 only thing is you have to select a state. It is preferred to submit different EOIs for different States.

I am not sure about all but NSW sends you a pre invite first after which you have to submit all your documents to NSW and pay a fee of AUD 300. After this your documents will be verified for the points claimed by you in your EOI and you will receive an ITA after the verification process. This would normally take 4-6 weeks. Once you receive ITA you have to apply for 190 Visa.

I am not sure but i guess other states too follow the same pattern.. Fees to be paid may vary from state to state.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all, am in 189 queue since long and seems no hope to get it sooner. Can anyone in this forum please help me out with step by step process for applying 190 EOI with all the required details. I don't want to update my existing EOI can I create a new one for this and what would be further steps. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Follow the same process as you did for the 189 but instead choose 190 and a state of your choice. there is another question which asks if you are ready to work outside a capital city. Choose wisely for this question. Rest everything is the same.
You can create multiple EOIs for different states, but ensure you close them if you are invited through Skillselect for a visa.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey all..
Looking at the trend lately, number of invitations being received daily by aspirants seems to have increased.
Each day there are atleast 4-5 posts on my immitracker regarding grants.. These are the onces who have lodged their visas from late November onwards. 

This may be due to the no. Of invitations reduced from December 2017. 

What say?


----------



## lricardomfl (May 3, 2018)

Hi all!

Is there anyone applying for 190 NSW as a Chef? Does someone have any idea how long it takes to be invited? 

I have 65 points and my EOI was submitted in 13/04/18. I will turn 33yo in May and I will lose 5 points.

Does anyone know if I have any chance to be invited or it is time to think about 489?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Answer wisely can you help me more with this and my anzesco code is 261313 so which state is better for getting in early and how much do I pay for each state and is the cost refundable.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Is this AUD 300 seperate from visa cost AUD 3670 and I have my husband with me as dependant. And does pre invite means almost IN or there are yet 50-50 chances


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

jazleen said:


> Hey guys, I have been a silent user of this forum, reading everyone's post secretly. Hahaha.
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that I received my 190 NSW grant yesterday on 01/05/2018. I lodged my file on 23/12/2018 Onshore. Profession: enrolled nurse.
> 
> Good luck everyone with their results. I hope you all will get it soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## lricardomfl (May 3, 2018)

Hi all!

Is there anyone applying for 190 NSW as a Chef? Does someone have any idea how long it takes to be invited?

I have 65 points and my EOI was submitted in 13/04/18. I will turn 33yo in May and I will lose 5 points.

Does anyone know if I have any chance to be invited or it is time to think about 489?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

lricardomfl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Is there anyone applying for 190 NSW as a Chef? Does someone have any idea how long it takes to be invited?
> 
> ...


There's 5 Chefs who got Visa Grants in SC190 immitracker.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/fullscreen

Just click the Occupation Name column to easily find the Chef. Hope this helps.


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible. 

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17 
NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
NSW lodge: 27/01/18
Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible. 

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
Pre-Invite received NSW : 08/12/17 
NSW ITA submitted: 16/12/17
NSW ITA approval: 26/01/18
NSW lodge: 27/01/18
Visa Grant : 03/05/18 (Direct Grant)


----------



## SMR1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations. ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> ...


Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey all do you know how long grant generally takes. Applied for medicals in aug 2017. Still have not receive d grant


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Experts ,

I think I need your expert advice.

We have been contacted by CO after 98 days after our VISA lodgement on 24th Jan 2018 , our ANZSCO Code is 261311 - Analyst Programmer. What they asked is :-

“” Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund statements for all employers””

We have 3 company experience. 

First two companies roles and responsibilities are on letter head , we have also Provided them Salary slips as well as bank statements and few Tax related documents during our lodgement.

Third company we have given statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities , since they are not ready to provide roles and responsibilities on letter head , we also have added our HR discussion there they mention that company can’t provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head . we have provided them (6 each year salary slips , role change letter , form 16 , Joining letter etc.) , Somehow during visa lodgement we forgot to add third company our Employment Proof like (TDS Form 26AS) , Bank Statement etc.

Now CO have asked us for “” Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund statements for all employers””

Now my first two companies never deducted my PF and we have 0 PF Deduction on salary slips for those companies , coming to third company they maintain their PF under trust and as of now we don’t have EPF government summary , instead of that we have given PF Contribution report which we have got from our employer HR System in a PDF format. & WE have also added Company PF Policy as well as UAN card, UAN Portal Printout with Company details Will that be sufficient? 

In addition to PF , as an Employment proof for 3rd company what we have done now is , we have provided them (Full bank Statement for 3rd Company , Current 4 months’ Salary slips , TDS Form 26AS) will that be sufficient for our CO Query . or we can also submit any additional details , will that help us getting our grant. Please suggest or share your views.

Swaraj


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Experts ,

I think I need your expert advice.

We have been contacted by CO after 98 days after our VISA lodgement on 24th Jan 2018 , our ANZSCO Code is 261311 - Analyst Programmer. What they asked is :-

“” Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund statements for all employers””

We have 3 company experience. 

First two companies roles and responsibilities are on letter head , we have also Provided them Salary slips as well as bank statements and few Tax related documents during our lodgement.

Third company we have given statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities , since they are not ready to provide roles and responsibilities on letter head , we also have added our HR discussion there they mention that company can’t provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head . we have provided them (6 each year salary slips , role change letter , form 16 , Joining letter etc.) , Somehow during visa lodgement we forgot to add third company our Employment Proof like (TDS Form 26AS) , Bank Statement etc.

Now CO have asked us for “” Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund statements for all employers””

Now my first two companies never deducted my PF and we have 0 PF Deduction on salary slips for those companies , coming to third company they maintain their PF under trust and as of now we don’t have EPF government summary , instead of that we have given PF Contribution report which we have got from our employer HR System in a PDF format. & WE have also added Company PF Policy as well as UAN card, UAN Portal Printout with Company details Will that be sufficient? 

In addition to PF , as an Employment proof for 3rd company what we have done now is , we have provided them (Full bank Statement for 3rd Company , Current 4 months’ Salary slips , TDS Form 26AS) will that be sufficient for our CO Query . or we can also submit any additional details , will that help us getting our grant. Please suggest or share your views.

Swaraj


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

ITR Acknowledgement and payslips need to be notarized or we can upload them directly ?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> Hello Experts ,
> 
> I think I need your expert advice.
> 
> ...


so if you had produced docs perhaps you would have been not asked to produce PF docs for all companies..anyhow perhaps these docs may suffice to clear doubts..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

...


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

I think the best thing to do is to search for all the processes in each state. For example livinginmelbourne.com.au you can find the fees and requirements there. Do it your self and don't leave it to other people as they can miss important information.



Sharmak said:


> Answer wisely can you help me more with this and my anzesco code is 261313 so which state is better for getting in early and how much do I pay for each state and is the cost refundable.





altamar79 said:


> I think the best thing to do is to search for all the processes in each state. For example livinginmelbourne.com.au you can find the fees and requirements there. Do it your self and don't leave it to other people as they can miss important information.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

abin said:


> so if you had produced docs perhaps you would have been not asked to produce PF docs for all companies..anyhow perhaps these docs may suffice to clear doubts..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Thanks Abin fir your quick reaponse . I hope it should suffice.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> i recived CO contact today asking for more Evidence of employment , i work in Saudi Arabia and here we dont have tax report or such document , i already submitted the bank statement but its difficult to attached the banks statement for the last 10 years ??
> 
> any advice mates
> 
> Lodgment date 29-jan-2018




Evidence of employment is three parts 
1- from company such as the reference letter with the exact format they want, pay slips,
2- bank statement showing salary transfer

3- government related evidence such as work permit “iqama” the contract (the government one” and any other government evidence or tax papers 

They will need all of the above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats on the grant. I lodged on 10th Feb with same anzesco code. Hope I will also get the grant soon. Is your IED as per the PCC expiry date?



anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> ITR Acknowledgement and payslips need to be notarized or we can upload them directly ?


Upload directly, remove the password protection in ITR-V

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anishantonyvp said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I received the Grant Email today. It was a direct grant indeed (95 Days). It couldn't have happen without the help of this forum especially the informative posts from experts. I wish everyone in the forum good luck and wish everyone can get the grant as soon as possible.
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer Engineer 70pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> Is this AUD 300 seperate from visa cost AUD 3670 and I have my husband with me as dependant. And does pre invite means almost IN or there are yet 50-50 chances


Yes, this 300 $ is apart from visa fees, 

Cases get rejected at this stage also, but be positive

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents.
> 
> I observed most of the mate who lodged their visa on 18/01/2018, got their VISA.
> 
> ...


Relax, processing is done on case to case basis, don't be tensed seeing other person's report card

Your time will come

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Amarend said:


> I submitted FBI PCC and received direct grant yesterday (1st MAY 2018) .
> I left USA in Sept 2016 and lodged visa in 26th Jan 2018.I came across few post stating if visa lodgement date it is within one year from leaving US , need to have state PCC as well but not sure or can't confirm .
> 
> Any seniors or experts can confirm on this.
> ...


If DIBP wanted that document they would have asked for it before issuing visa, but if they haven't then nothing you can do except planning your settlement in Australia

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

I am so happy!

Me, hubby and our children just received our Grant!!!

I lodged the application on January 23rd, but it was marked as received on January 24th.

190 Direct Grant on May 4th.

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I am so happy!
> 
> Me, hubby and our children just received our Grant!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy on the Grant. Let the experience sink in and enjoy.

Coming to the "marked as January 24th", the reason could be that in case you lodged the application after midnight (00:00 hrs) Australian time, it would have considered Jan 24th instead of 23rd

I had the same happening with my EOIs, being in India, I updated my EOIs with latest PTE scores received on 3rd Jan but the system took it as 4th Jan. 

Anyways, all is well that ends well. Cheers and happy for you and your family on receiving the grants.


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, a question to the experts:

while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinilized applications; But I have no pending applications.

Has anyone received that error?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Relax, processing is done on case to case basis, don't be tensed seeing other person's report card
> 
> Your time will come
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


A lot of thanks Sultan Azam Bhai..

UR msg really soothed me...


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello People,
This is Suresh originally from Nepal and currently residing in Australia in student visa doing masters of construction management. With almost 5 years ofexperience as a Civil Engineer back in Nepal I thought of trying for PR and have been heading towards the ultimate goal. I lodged my EOI on 22 March 2018 wth 70 points which were as follows:
Age: 30
Qualification (Bachelor’s in Civil Engineering): 15
Overseas Experience: 5
Language Proficiency(Each band 90 in PTE):20
The good thing is that I got an email from NSW to apply for state nomination and I did it on 15 April 2018. I am now awaiting my final state nomination form NSW. Can you guys please suggest me when can I expect my final invitation for 190 Visa Application. If I receive my 190 invitation, should I immediately or should I wait for 190 invitation?
You suggestions will be highly appreciated and thank you in advance.
Cheers🙂


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello People,
This is Suresh originally from Nepal and currently residing in Australia in student visa, doing masters of construction management. With almost 5 years of experience as a Civil Engineer back in Nepal I thought of trying for PR and have been heading towards the ultimate goal on a positive note. I lodged my EOI on 22 March 2018 wth 70 points which were as follows:
Age: 30
Qualification (Bachelor’s in Civil Engineering): 15
Overseas Experience: 5
Language Proficiency(Each band 90 in PTE):20

The good thing is that I got an email from NSW to apply for state nomination and I did it on 15 April 2018. I am now awaiting my final state nomination form NSW. Can you guys please suggest me when can I expect my final invitation for 190 Visa Application. If I receive my 190 invitation, should I immediately lodge my 190 Visa Application or should I wait for 190 invitation from Skill Select?

You suggestions will be highly appreciated and thank you in advance.
Cheers🙂


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NSW may take 4-6 weeks to confirm nomination, as soon as they confirm it you will receive 190 invite from DIBP

Good luck


Sureshconnects said:


> Hello People,
> This is Suresh originally from Nepal and currently residing in Australia in student visa doing masters of construction management. With almost 5 years ofexperience as a Civil Engineer back in Nepal I thought of trying for PR and have been heading towards the ultimate goal. I lodged my EOI on 22 March 2018 wth 70 points which were as follows:
> Age: 30
> Qualification (Bachelor’s in Civil Engineering): 15
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

altamar79 said:


> Hello, a question to the experts:
> 
> while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinilized applications; But I have no pending applications.
> 
> Has anyone received that error?


Hey, I remember someone mentioning a similar one to me. Just ignore and proceed. In case of any doubt, after completing the application, use the Technical Support Form under the help section to lodge a fault.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Congrats on the grant. I lodged on 10th Feb with same anzesco code. Hope I will also get the grant soon. Is your IED as per the PCC expiry date?


Hi My IED is 29th Jan 2019. This is when my medicals expire. One of my PCC expire on 05th Dec 2018


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. All the best on your OZ journey.



anishantonyvp said:


> Hi My IED is 29th Jan 2019. This is when my medicals expire. One of my PCC expire on 05th Dec 2018


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a question that might sounds silly to some of you .

I have lodged my visa in mid March and submitted my CV along with all the documents. Now I found that I have a mistake in the CV. My previous employment ended in Feb 2011 but in my CV it was written JAN 2011. However, I have the company letter and bank statements sate that my previous employment ended in FEB 2011

what should I do in this case? Should I ignore it as the CV is not an official document ? or should I wait till CO to comment on this?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question that might sounds silly to some of you .
> 
> ...


I guess you can ignore this error as you rightly said it is not an official document. CV is mainly for the purpose of refer the roles and responsibilities in the applied skilled visa eventually CO will refer other documents and VISA application.

Better to wait for CO.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Swaraj said:


> Hello Experts ,
> 
> I think I need your expert advice.
> 
> ...



I guess whatever the documents you are having would be suffice. If possible can SD from colleagues along with HR communication details.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question that might sounds silly to some of you .
> 
> ...





rvd said:


> I guess you can ignore this error as you rightly said it is not an official document. CV is mainly for the purpose of refer the roles and responsibilities in the applied skilled visa eventually CO will refer other documents and VISA application.
> 
> Better to wait for CO.


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, 

while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinalized applications; But I have no pending applications. However, I was able to submited it.

Has anyone received that error?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rvd said:


> I guess whatever the documents you are having would be suffice. If possible can SD from colleagues along with HR communication details.




Thanks a lot for your response, Yes, we have HR online application case details where HR refused to provide roles and responsibilities on letter head. Same we have attached. Now we have got PF trust accumulation on letter head of company. I belive thats now suffice.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Guys, great to see everyone helping each other 👍. 
I Need your advice as well. 
I have 2.3 years of experience and out of that 2 years were deducted by ASC for assessment purpose and I was finally left with just 3 months of experience. 

While lodging my visa, I have not claimed any points for work experience and simultaneously I have just uploaded my joining letter along with first and last two pay slips and nothing else as a proof. 

Since, I’m not claiming any points for work experience, what are the chances of CO making a verification call to my ex employer ?

I’m asking this because the company has shut down few years back. 
So only I’m worried because what if the CO tries to make a verification call and gets no response thsn ??

Hey friends, Kindly put some light on the issue and guide accordingly. 

Thanks!


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Grant Received*

Hi All,

By Gods grace, i received my golden email today.

Anzsco : 261312 Developer Programmer
Lodged: 20th Dec 2017
Grant : 07th May 2018 (DG)
Ied: 27th Nov 2018 :violin::violin:
CO : Adelaide

I had a small question before lodging i had changes my current passport because of in correct details and i updated the same to DIBP.

But in grant letter old passport number is listed, how can i update my new passport number to DIBP.

Can any one please help me.

Regards
Jon


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations

Immiaccount - your visa application file -- update us -- change of passport-- enter details- enter scan copy of current passport-- submit

Check in VEVO after sometime


jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By Gods grace, i received my golden email today.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Chances are least, hardly seen any verification done for employment in case points wasn't claimed for work experience


saini85 said:


> Hi Guys, great to see everyone helping each other 👍.
> I Need your advice as well.
> I have 2.3 years of experience and out of that 2 years were deducted by ASC for assessment purpose and I was finally left with just 3 months of experience.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Reported by few others in past, I think it is a technical issue, just go in with your application


altamar79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> while I was filling the application, a warning message popped up saying that the there are some unfinalized applications; But I have no pending applications. However, I was able to submited it.
> 
> Has anyone received that error?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank yoy 


ravi.nidadavolu said:


> altamar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, a question to the experts:
> ...


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Reported by few others in past, I think it is a technical issue, just go in with your application
> 
> 
> altamar79 said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulationss !!
Did you have any CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Grant Received*



ngoenka said:


> Congratulationss !!
> Did you have any CO contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

No co Contact..its a Direct Grant.

Regards
Jon


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks a ton mate ! 
Good luck to everyone waiting for the grant 👍





sultan_azam said:


> Chances are least, hardly seen any verification done for employment in case points wasn't claimed for work experience
> 
> 
> saini85 said:
> ...


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohh great. I was wondering why did it take more than the general norm of 100 days. I assume it is NSW state you applied for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Grant Received*



ngoenka said:


> Ohh great. I was wondering why did it take more than the general norm of 100 days. I assume it is NSW state you applied for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Yes it is 190 for NSW.

I too dont know why it took more than 100 days.

At last got email today.

Regards
Jon


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Grant Received*



sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Immiaccount - your visa application file -- update us -- change of passport-- enter details- enter scan copy of current passport-- submit
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks Azam for quick reply,

will do the same.

Regards
Jon


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks Azam for quick reply,
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your journey into the next phase of life. 

I feel happy whenever a grant is reported since the time and effort invested in this is not a joke. Cheers again bud!!


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Do we need to upload the photographs also for visa 190 ?

And do we need to upload the CV of my spouse if i am claiming her points ?


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi guys, just an update. Today we received a letter from CO to provide more employment evidence  So there is something going on...But I really hoped that will be a Direct grant


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> Hi guys, just an update. Today we received a letter from CO to provide more employment evidence  So there is something going on...But I really hoped that will be a Direct grant


Hi,

May I know what employment record you provided when you applied? Reference, R&R, Bank statements, Payslips?

Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> Hi guys, just an update. Today we received a letter from CO to provide more employment evidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many days ago did you lodge?


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

We logded our visa on 30 January


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> We logded our visa on 30 January


So like 4 months with no news then CO contact? Hopefully they’ll sort it ASAP for you!!


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> Hi guys, just an update. Today we received a letter from CO to provide more employment evidence  So there is something going on...But I really hoped that will be a Direct grant




Even we got Co contact after 97 days of lodgment on 2nd may. asking further employment proof (Pf) statements. My Visa lodgment date was 24 Jan. 

Even I was hoping for direct grant but later realize that we forgot to provide tax document form 26as as well as PF statements.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> AngieSt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, just an update. Today we received a letter from CO to provide more employment evidence
> ...


Only on day 49 but hoping for direct grant too! Pretty sure I’ve uploaded everything so fingers crossed. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Congratulations to all who got grants recently.

I have a small question, if you guys could tell me that how many days does it take for employment verification from the date of visa lodgement? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Grant Received*



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your journey into the next phase of life.
> 
> I feel happy whenever a grant is reported since the time and effort invested in this is not a joke. Cheers again bud!!


Hi ,

Had a small question.

Is grant letter is sufficient for Travel or do we require any extra documents apart from the docs used for lodging..?

Received only Grant letter copy via mail from DIBP.

do we get any other document from DIBP authorizing travel..?

Can any one share their thoughts on this..?

Regards
Jon


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Thanks a lot for your response, Yes, we have HR online application case details where HR refused to provide roles and responsibilities on letter head. Same we have attached. Now we have got PF trust accumulation on letter head of company. I belive thats now suffice.


so whats next ?? did you press the IP button?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Had a small question.
> 
> ...


Grant letter, passport, flight tickets, accommodation proofs. These are min docs required to make an entry there. 

Take a print of these and you are good.


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Grant letter, passport, flight tickets, accommodation proofs. These are min docs required to make an entry there.
> 
> Take a print of these and you are good.


Hi ravee,

Thanks for the quick reply.

What kind of accommodation proofs do we need to provide.

If i am planning to live with my friend what kind of proof will i get..?

Regards
Jon


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi ravee,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...


Always safe to take a grant letter, however you don't need it. Border force pulls out everything using your passport. 

If you're landing in Sydney, bring money. LOTS of it


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Grant letter, passport, flight tickets, accommodation proofs. These are min docs required to make an entry there.
> 
> Take a print of these and you are good.


Hello 

I think you are the 1st person in FEB slot....so all the best for DG


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi ravee,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...


Have the address handy, something like an email from your friend giving the address details of his place. That should be fine. Just to avoid any issues, thats all.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Hello
> 
> I think you are the 1st person in FEB slot....so all the best for DG


Thank you Rahul. Waiting for the same eagerly.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you Rahul. Waiting for the same eagerly.


I worked initial 2 yrs in india and used points for that...now i just saw i got "ack of tax ITR-v"

now should i upload this ?? I already upload sal slip and RnR ...

Note: i dont have PF account


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

CO contact today requesting for PCC even though i had attached it on 8 Feb 2018. Lodged on 1 Feb 2018. Does Anyone have any suggestions for my next steps.

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> CO contact today requesting for PCC even though i had attached it on 8 Feb 2018. Lodged on 1 Feb 2018. Does Anyone have any suggestions for my next steps.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Attach it fresh and inform the CO. the file might have had some issues. 

Check under which section you had attached the PCC and see if it is the correct one.

Dont worry.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Kemmie Daedae:
Pls need a clarification. Will be applying for a 489 visa soon, but want a friend in Australia to pay on my behalf, while I apply from my country, pls how is that possible? And which method of payment can be used ? Thanx


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

*No case officer*

Hi guys,

I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?

Cheers


----------



## Jun_malan20 (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

I just want to know if the application status change from "Received" then direct grant or status has change in between like "in progress". Hope anyone can help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I just got my granted letter today!

190 VIC

ACS Aplication - 30/08/2017 
ACS Result - 16/10/2017
NSW EOI - 23/10/2017
PTE 65+ - 26/10/2017
withdraw NSW EOI	- 03/11/2017
VIC EOI - 03/11/2017
VIC Pre Invite - 06/11/2017
VIC Invite - 06/12/2017
Lodgment DIBP - 01/02/2018
Granted - 08/05/2018


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

gab2304 said:


> Hey guys, I just got my granted letter today!
> 
> 190 VIC
> 
> ...


congratulations!!


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

gab2304 said:


> Hey guys, I just got my granted letter today!
> 
> 190 VIC
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## Jun_malan20 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

i have a question to anyone who got direct grant. Did the application status change from "Received" to direct approved or the status change in between like "in progress" or something?

Hope for your feedback.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Firstly, many congratulations to friends getting their grants 👍

Secondly, I could notice majority of people getting grant within max 90-100 (approximately 3 months) days after their visa lodgement date. 
Whereas, my profile is showing processing time as 8-10 months. 

Is it with everyone or mine is a special case 😁
Kindly guide friends! 👍


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

*190 visa grant gang 2018*



rahul7star said:


> so whats next ?? did you press the IP button?




Yes now I only can wait for grant with no time line as well as yes I have pressed Information provided button last week on 3rd May. Next date of my case owner contact and replied back to Co via email.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi experts

After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail, or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button?
Thanks


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi experts

After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail ( it is mentioned in the e-mail that we must respond by writing within 28 days) , or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button (it is also mentioned in the email that we should not email them back to inform when the documents were uploaded)???
It seems a dilemma!! 
Thanks


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi experts
> 
> After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail, or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button?
> Thanks




It would be better if you reply them through email and provide a Summary what documents you have attached and if anything you wish to mention then mention it. 

Even if you read CO email they clearly mention to send them a email response. However you can attach documents only in immi account. I have done same thing in my case. 

Others please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> It would be better if you reply them through email and provide a Summary what documents you have attached and if anything you wish to mention then mention it.
> 
> Even if you read CO email they clearly mention to send them a email response. However you can attach documents only in immi account. I have done same thing in my case.
> 
> Others please correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks so much.
What I understood from their email, that response must be in writing if we were requested to provide information that can be written directly. If documents are to be attached, then no need to email, immiaccount attachments are sufficient.

Please guys interact with this, especially those who received grant after CO contact..

Thanks


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I filed 189 visa on 20 Jan with all documents and haven't received any CO contact yet. Just wondering what could be the reason for such delay. Am I the only one from January who hasn't had a contact yet?
> 
> Cheers


Same here 

Applied 2/1/2018 and nothing yet


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi experts
> 
> After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail, or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button?
> Thanks


what documents they asked for?


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys, just one question. After CO contact, normally how long it take to reopen my file again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi experts
> 
> After having been contacted by CO asking for more documents, do we need to reply by e-mail ( it is mentioned in the e-mail that we must respond by writing within 28 days) , or it is enough to attach the documents to myimmiaccount and press the button (it is also mentioned in the email that we should not email them back to inform when the documents were uploaded)???
> It seems a dilemma!!
> Thanks




MYImmiaccount is enough. 

However, some also send emails. layball:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bappy776 said:


> Hi guys, just one question. After CO contact, normally how long it take to reopen my file again?


4-16 weeks.

Average is about 10 it seems.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

I paid the fees and uploaded all the relevant documents well before the 60 days period.
Will I get an option like "Documents uploading complete" or something like that? So, that the intimation goes to DIBP to start processing? or
To process my application, will the DIBP wait for 60 days to over and then only start the process?
Because, I dont see any option like - "Documents Uploading completed"


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

how long it takes to receive a reply after replying to CO request for more employment evidence


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I paid the fees and uploaded all the relevant documents well before the 60 days period.
> Will I get an option like "Documents uploading complete" or something like that? So, that the intimation goes to DIBP to start processing? or
> ...


There is no status like that. Technically speaking, there is no window of 60 days period... all the files will be picked on the basis of date of lodgement. So your file will be picked up as and when your date of lodgement is picked up


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

shacanozo said:


> how long it takes to receive a reply after replying to CO request for more employment evidence


between 4 to 12 weeks... on average 10 weeks.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi brother,

I'm here in Riyadh too and lodged my visa application on 18/4.

Hope you'll be glad to share the updates on your application with timeline.

cheers


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi all..

A doubt just creeped into my mind.. Are there any chances for the CO to contact employers for which we are not claiming any points?


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi all ! Did anyone take 10 months to get pr after September 2017


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello all I have a doubt regarding question outside state I have marked as NO it's ok right am applying for VIC and anyone here who applied as food technologist job code 234212. My husband is food technologist trying to see if I can claim partner points by this.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

People who have already got 190 for 261313 pls advice do I say yes or no for ready to live outside state questions am applyibg for VIC am just about to submit pls help


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> People who have already got 190 for 261313 pls advice do I say yes or no for ready to live outside state questions am applyibg for VIC am just about to submit pls help


I answered "No" while applying for NSW and received invitation.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

AA189 said:


> hi all..
> 
> A doubt just creeped into my mind.. Are there any chances for the CO to contact employers for which we are not claiming any points?




No if you are not claiming any point for that employment then they will not verify those.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*Grant/IED with form815 submission case*

Hi All,

I have below queries. Can someone please help on this?

1. Usually, how much time does the Grant takes once the Form815 (only query raised in CO contact) is submitted? (I am just looking for any past experiences).

2. Does the case which has Form815 submission asked results into a Short IED. I saw in one case it was just a month only. 

Thanks!


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi jk999,

Did you get any further update on your case?

Thanks!



jk999 said:


> Any idea when I can get my Grant??????
> 
> Time line:
> 
> ...


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jk999 said:


> Any idea when I can get my Grant??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Send an email to the CO or to GSM allocated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi happycyb,

What was the issue with your first attempt of Form815 submission?
why CO asked it to submit again?

Thanks!



happycyb said:


> I lodged my application on 25/10/17.
> First co 07/12/17 asked for employment documents.
> Second co 04/04/18, asked for form 815, and submitted that day.
> CO letter: "Please complete Form 815 & return it to this office immediately"
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Big Congratulation!


Hey...whats ur status now?? any update...just want to know Jan month update


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swaraj said:


> No if you are not claiming any point for that employment then they will not verify those.


second that. 

no need to upload evidence for these either.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> second that.
> 
> 
> 
> no need to upload evidence for these either.




Yes true no need to upload evidence.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Swaraj said:


> Yes true no need to upload evidence.


after contact...is there any changes in ur app status?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> after contact...is there any changes in ur app status?




Yeah after pressing IP button now status changed to further assessment.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys,

Delighted to inform you that I have finally got my 190 Grant from South Australia today morning after waiting for around 17 months. I applied under 131112 to South Australia and paid visa fees on 31st Dec'2016. 

They are moving slow but moving which is good news. My wait has finally come to an end and wish that it happens for everyone soon.

All the best and thanks for your replies whenever I asked for them!

Rahul


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Delighted to inform you that I have finally got my 190 Grant from South Australia today morning after waiting for around 17 months. I applied under 131112 to South Australia and paid visa fees on 31st Dec'2016.
> 
> ...



Why it took so long ?


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well this is something only the Department can reply to! Imagine my frustration!



vardanlane said:


> Why it took so long ?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Well this is something only the Department can reply to! Imagine my frustration!


was there multiple case officer contact or your anzsco code was out of list , and they even surpassed the SLA for grant ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Well this is something only the Department can reply to! Imagine my frustration!


whats ur code ?


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Great to see February lodgements starting to get approved....still patiently waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Velan (May 28, 2015)

I have seen only a few approvals of. 1-Feb-2018 visa lodge from immi tracker. Any idea what was the latest date of DG for Feb submission? 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mancmike said:


> Great to see February lodgements starting to get approved....still patiently waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Mike..time is ticking........... staytuneeeeeee


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Velan said:


> I have seen only a few approvals of. 1-Feb-2018 visa lodge from immi tracker. Any idea what was the latest date of DG for Feb submission?
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


i saw three grants today feb 2 , feb7 feb 15:mod:


----------



## bappy776 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys, my CO asked to upload the evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I already uploaded couple of our pictures and our marriage documents. She is a student and live overseas and i am in Australia. I also uploaded couple of screenshots of our conversation. What else i can provide.


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am bit concerned now.

We lodged 190 on september 2017 with 261313 occupation code and with 65 points.

Case officer contacted and asked for medical (polio vacc) and police check(nz), which was provided on 11 November 2017.

No contact since then, we also sent couple of emails but have not heard back.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

bappy776 said:


> Hi guys, my CO asked to upload the evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I already uploaded couple of our pictures and our marriage documents. She is a student and live overseas and i am in Australia. I also uploaded couple of screenshots of our conversation. What else i can provide.


They basically need info regarding a "genuine" and "ongoing" relationship. Marriage certificates etc can say a couple is genuine but not ongoing. 

You can provide the following:
Proof of living together (joint property ownership or joint rental agreements)
Joint utility bills
Joint Bank accounts
Insurance or wills naming each other as beneficiaries, 
Statement about the relationship showing what all do you have and what all do you not have as proof (and the reason).


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Just had a question regarding claiming points for employment assessment and if anyone can answer I would really appreciate it. 

I have claimed 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia. I had the following query:

My employment started just a couple of days after the completion of my degree (after the date of issue of my completion letter of my degree). But by that time I was still on a student visa and hadn't applied for 485 visa as yet. The course was successfully completed. As per my understanding, we can work full time on a student visa when the course is finished. 

I started working 7th November 2016 (Completion letter issued 4th November 2016) and I applied for the 485 visa on 25th January 2017. I have a positive skills assessment from ICAA. I hope this wouldn't be an issue with the final assessment of my work experience. (I have claimed points from 7th November 2016 - 31/01/2018)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have below queries. Can someone please help on this?
> 
> ...


Below are the answers : 
1. There is no as such timelines where Grant has been issued after Form 815 is submitted. 

3. Yes, there is a direct implication. IED in most cases comes 180 days from the date of Form815 signning date irrespective of if the medical & PCC are valid even after 180 days. Now if the Grant came after 120 days of Form815 then obviously you will get only 2 months for IED.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just had a question regarding claiming points for employment assessment and if anyone can answer I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dear Members,

Any information on NSW EOIs got invited in May '18, especially SYSTEM ANALYST or BA with 75 points.

Thanks in advance.

Kiran


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dear Members,

Any information on NSW EOIs got invited in May '18, especially SYSTEM ANALYST or BA with 75 points.

Thanks in advance.

Kiran


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi ,

I received a CO contact yesterday asking for Evidence of employment (overseas and Australian employment), below are my queries.

1. Payslip: Each month payslip for 8 years experience ? or just the start and current payslip ?
2. Bank statements : statement for just salary credits ?
3. Tax return : For India experience: ITR form or acknowledgement receipt ? 
For Australia experience: PayG summary ? or any other document ? 
4. Superannuation: superannuation statements ?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhijitr2 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received a CO contact yesterday asking for employment reference document, below are my queries.
> 
> ...


He is asking for a reference letter, not evidence

You will have to get a reference letter from the company and submit the same to the CO

If you cannot get a reference letter, then you will have to give credible reasons to the CO on why you cannot get it

Cheers


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> He is asking for a reference letter, not evidence
> 
> You will have to get a reference letter from the company and submit the same to the CO
> 
> ...


Thanks for a quick reply.

CO needs Evidence of employment (overseas and Australian employment)
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● pay slips
● bank statement
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

Sorry for the confusion, I have updated the thread as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhijitr2 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received a CO contact yesterday asking for Evidence of employment (overseas and Australian employment), below are my queries.
> 
> ...


1. Give all the payslips if you have them
2. Just the bank statement in which the salary was credited. Highlight the salary credit entries
3. ITR V , Form 16/26AS , tax assessment completed letter for india
PAYG and tax assessment completed for Australia 
4. PF statements showing the PF credits for india and AUS super statement for Australia 

These are the documents that I had uploaded voluntarily 
You can remove those that you do not have

If possible try to get a fresh reference letter from your current employer especially if you have claimed points for the same 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Any information on NSW EOIs got invited in May '18, especially SYSTEM ANALYST or BA with 75 points.
> 
> ...


the latest *reported* invites are in april. nothing in may so far.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhijitr2 said:


> Thanks for a quick reply.
> 
> CO needs Evidence of employment (overseas and Australian employment)
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ...


but you did upload the reference right? :flame:


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> the latest *reported* invites are in april. nothing in may so far.


Thanks Andrey.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello guys. I am delighted to share this news that I received an invitation to lodge a 190 Visa for NSW from Skill Select with 75 points under Civil Engineer category. I am now planning to lodge my visa by the end of next week. Can you please suggest me what sort of documents should I be prepared with? I already have the payslips, bank statements and tax return files that I presented for applying skills assessment and NSW nomination. I have already received a police check as well. Any further information will be highly appreciated. 
Regards,
Suresh


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> Hello guys. I am delighted to share this news that I received an invitation to lodge a 190 Visa for NSW from Skill Select with 75 points under Civil Engineer category. I am now planning to lodge my visa by the end of next week. Can you please suggest me what sort of documents should I be prepared with? I already have the payslips, bank statements and tax return files that I presented for applying skills assessment and NSW nomination. I have already received a police check as well. Any further information will be highly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Suresh



congrats bro...good luck for next stages.:thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sureshconnects said:


> Hello guys. I am delighted to share this news that I received an invitation to lodge a 190 Visa for NSW from Skill Select with 75 points under Civil Engineer category. I am now planning to lodge my visa by the end of next week. Can you please suggest me what sort of documents should I be prepared with? I already have the payslips, bank statements and tax return files that I presented for applying skills assessment and NSW nomination. I have already received a police check as well. Any further information will be highly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Suresh


hey! congrats! when did you receive it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Can you please share more details, i.e. doe, date you were invited, ielts score, work exp.


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

*Application date?*



sundarM said:


> Congrats!!


I also got an invitation on 12/04/18 and lodged my application on 26/04/18 and still waiting for nomination approval. When did you apply for nomination after you got your invite?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

EOI lodged on 22 March 2018 with following details
Age: 30 
Qualification (Bachelor’s in Civil Engineering): 15 Overseas Experience: 5 (4 years)
Language Proficiency: 20 (Each band 90 in PTE)
Initial invitation received from NSW to apply for state nomination on 12 April 2018. Aplied for nomination on 15 April 2018 and invitation received to apply for 190 Visa on Skill Select on 11th May 2018.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sureshconnects said:


> EOI lodged on 22 March 2018 with following details
> Age: 30
> Qualification (Bachelor’s in Civil Engineering): 15 Overseas Experience: 5 (4 years)
> Language Proficiency: 20 (Each band 90 in PTE)
> Initial invitation received from NSW to apply for state nomination on 12 April 2018. Aplied for nomination on 15 April 2018 and invitation received to apply for 190 Visa on Skill Select on 11th May 2018.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Thank you all for your wishes. But I am a bit confused whether to wait a few more rounds for 189 invitation or proceed immediately with 190 Visa Application. Can you guys please suggest me on what to do?


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> but you did upload the reference right? :flame:


yes i have uploaded the statutory declaration from colleague for current employment and experience letter with roles and responsibility on company letter head from HOD from previous employer.

Thanks for reply.

Cheers,


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Give all the payslips if you have them
> 2. Just the bank statement in which the salary was credited. Highlight the salary credit entries
> 3. ITR V , Form 16/26AS , tax assessment completed letter for india
> PAYG and tax assessment completed for Australia
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Also this documents needs to be certified, right ?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey 

Where do we upload Social Security Card ? Is there a specific section where this can be uploaded. Do not want to upload at the wring section?


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dear friends i want to say thank to you all after approx 2 years of effort i got the direct grant on 9-May-2018. I lodged on 1-Feb-2018. I am civil Engineer and good luck to all of you.
This forum and you friends really helped me.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Was it a 189 or 190 Visa? Many many congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

It was NSW 190. Got PTE 7 each in the 5 the attempt. Provided all the PCCs and health exam upfront. Claimed 10 points for exp. Provided all the employment documents,


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Can we undertake health assessment even before the Immigration asks for it? Could you please elaborate a bit in this? Cuz I’ve also received a 190 invitation from NSW and planning to lodge my Visa pretty soon. I already have the police checks prepared. What documents did you present for the employment? Anything extra than you presented while applying for skills assessment and nomination? You response will be highly appreciated and ease me in the process.
Regards,
Suresh


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes you should do health exam earlier and should not depend on the case officer to creat hap id. Check forum on how to creat HAP Id. U can do it through ur immiaccount. 
Also provide the PCC upfront. For employment i provided Appointment letter, Salary slips, Ref Letter, Bank statement for all the companies. In addition i provided employment visas (as working in gulf), resident card, NOCs for employment transfer, salary transfer letter from current company, promotion letter, appreciation letter. I mean which ever additional document to prove employment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Atif786 said:


> Yes you should do health exam earlier and should not depend on the case officer to creat hap id. Check forum on how to creat HAP Id. U can do it through ur immiaccount.
> 
> Also provide the PCC upfront. For employment i provided Appointment letter, Salary slips, Ref Letter, Bank statement for all the companies. In addition i provided employment visas (as working in gulf), resident card, NOCs for employment transfer, salary transfer letter from current company, promotion letter, appreciation letter. I mean which ever additional document to prove employment.




Totally second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Totally second that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean do the health exam before visa is lodged or after the visa is lodged?


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi,

As per CO request, I need to upload salary slips, bank statements, tax returns and superannuation statements, are these documents need to be certified ?

Thanks in advance 

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhijitr2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per CO request, I need to upload salary slips, bank statements, tax returns and superannuation statements, are these documents need to be certified ?
> 
> ...


These can be scanned colour copies of the original documents.


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. I have read through pages of the main threads of this forum and it seems like having 70 points is rather pessimistic for 189 visa application while having 70+5 points for 190 visa application have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks. However, I am not sure if my observation is conclusive for all occupations and English level. 

May I seek your advise if my case have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks (or in a few months)? Below is my background and thanks everyone in advance:

Occupation: Actuary 224111
Points breakdown:
Age - 30
English - 10
Partner - 5
Experience - 10
Education - 15
Total: 70

189 EOI submitted: May 7, 2018 (70 points)
190 EOI submitted: May 13, 2018 (70+5 points)

Thanks and welcome any comment and advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ralphpukei said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. I have read through pages of the main threads of this forum and it seems like having 70 points is rather pessimistic for 189 visa application while having 70+5 points for 190 visa application have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks. However, I am not sure if my observation is conclusive for all occupations and English level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are roughly right, however, there is an anzsco demand/supply factor for NSW for example. I.e if your anzsco is in huge demand then even 75 may not be enough on other hand side if you are motor mechanic with 55 points... you will most likely get an ITA quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhuv92 (May 13, 2018)

Amazing thread guys, and many thanks for sharing your knowledge, experience and stories here. 

As for me, a recent applicant for NSW 190 visa. Here is a brief snapshot of my profile and timeline:

Point Score: 75+5 ( Age: 30; English: 20; Degree: 15; Australian Exp: 5; Spouse: 5)
Occupation: Programmer Analyst
Location: Onshore (since August 2016)
EOI to apply for NSW Nomination: March 28, 2018 
Invitation to apply for NSW Nomination: April 12, 2018
Applied for NSW Nomination: April 18, 2018 

I am currently waiting to hopefully receive an approval to lodge the visa (and pay ~$5300 in fee). I have few questions here, and it would be great if anyone could please answer these:

1) It has been 3.5 weeks since I applied for NSW nomination. From the forum's experience any suggestions how long it might take to get an approval notification?
2) Is it okay to call the depart of NSW industry and request them to expedite my case? ( I am between changing jobs, and a PR will be a great help)
3) Can anyone please explain what is a direct grant?
4) I did not submit any income tax return document proof (Indian) when I did my ACS, is it something department may ask for in future?


Many thanks in advance! 

Cheers,
B


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Bhuv92 said:


> Amazing thread guys, and many thanks for sharing your knowledge, experience and stories here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. It’s different for each case. They seem to take longer time recently. Some people got it in 4 weeks. But others even waited till 11 weeks. So be prepared for the worst.

2. As far as I’m aware, you can only do that if you are losing points soon i.e. due to age. And you can do that by sending them an email.

3. Direct grant is when you get the visa/PR without any CO contact. This can be achieved by providing all the required documents upfront when you lodge your visa application.

4. Yes, CO may ask for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You are roughly right, however, there is an anzsco demand/supply factor for NSW for example. I.e if your anzsco is in huge demand then even 75 may not be enough on other hand side if you are motor mechanic with 55 points... you will most likely get an ITA quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andreyx108b!

May I know how do I know whether my ANZSCO is in huge demand or not?


----------



## pinks77 (May 14, 2018)

Hi, 

How long it might take to get NSW state sponsorship on 70+5 points? I have lodged my EOI on April 23, 2018?

Do we have any idea if DIBP will extend number of invites from 300 to 1000 post July 2018?

Type 189: Points 70
Type: 190
Points: 70+5
Code: 2613
EOI: 23 April 20178


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

pinks77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long it might take to get NSW state sponsorship on 70+5 points? I have lodged my EOI on April 23, 2018?
> 
> ...


State sponsorship is completely unpredictable. many people with 70+5 points are in the queue waiting to be invited.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

71 days and counting...

This wait is eating up my intestines!!.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 71 days and counting...
> 
> This wait is eating up my intestines!!.


Not my intestines but my brain might go :boom: anytime now.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

pinks77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While this might be wrong assumption, I have seen more invites who have 20 points English get an invite at 75.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

abhijitr2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per CO request, I need to upload salary slips, bank statements, tax returns and superannuation statements, are these documents need to be certified ?
> 
> ...



Bank statements and payslips if colored still needs to be notarized?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

vardanlane said:


> Bank statements and payslips if colored still needs to be notarized?


Nope if it is in color scanned copy then no need to notarize the documents


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Not my intestines but my brain might go :boom: anytime now.


That makes the three of us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Not my intestines but my brain might go :boom: anytime now.


:first: .. nice one!!

Yours must be close.. You are already on the 90 days threshold...anytime this week or next week you should have your feedback.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Count me in as well; mine is 10th feb.



loading254 said:


> :first: .. nice one!!
> 
> Yours must be close.. You are already on the 90 days threshold...anytime this week or next week you should have your feedback.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Not my intestines but my brain might go :boom: anytime now.


people from China are getting Grants early


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> people from China are getting Grants early


how u know this?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Cuz they will bring more money and boost Ausies economy. F***ing hilarious


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

*Granted !*

Hello Folks,
Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!

Here are my timelines
ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 25 | Eng: 10 | Employment:15 | Degree: 15 
IELTS : 24th Jun 2017 (L: 8.5, R: 7.5, W:7.0, S:7.5)
ACS Application: 9th Oct 2017
ACS +ve: 22nd Nov 2017
190 NSW DOE: 28th Nov 2017 (70 Points)
NSW Pre-invite:1st Dec 2017
NSW Approval:10th Jan 2018
Visa Lodged: 29th Jan 2018
CO Contact: 4th May 2018 [Form 815 - Health Undertaking for my 3 year old son]
Grant: 14th May 2018
IED: 25th July 2018

The forum was of immense help as there is answer available to all your answers and queries..thanks !!
And all the best to those who are eagerly awaiting their grants !


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats. Best of luck for your new start.



gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> Here are my timelines
> ...


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> Here are my timelines
> ...


Congratulations! So happy for you :rockon:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> Here are my timelines
> ...


Congrants, did you undergo employment verification? If not, what all employment docs did you upload ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Many many congratulations mate. Any specific advice to PR aspirants?


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Congrants, did you undergo employment verification? If not, what all employment docs did you upload ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I am not sure of employment verification. Because even if they do verify, how do I get to know about it? Anyways, I uploaded following related to my employment
1) Payslips
2) Bank Statements
3) Relieving letters received from my employers
4) Experience letters on company letterhead
5) Income tax documents
6) Employment contracts


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Many many congratulations mate. Any specific advice to PR aspirants?


Oh yes ! Check my timelines...because of Form 815 my IED is 25th July 2018. I was not aware of this. I thought my IED would be somewhere in Jan 2019 ( as I did my PCC n medicals in Jan 2018). So now I have hardly 2 months to make my first entry....planning has gone for a toss. Need to replan. Only advice is be prepared for such short notice IEDs as well


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

Usually how many days does CO take after asking for and getting additional documents?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamhar said:


> Usually how many days does CO take after asking for and getting additional documents?




It varies from case to case and there is no clear pattern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> ...




Many congratulations to you dear. 

May I know the name of the case officer and state from Co contacted. I have been contacted on 2nd may for further employment proofs.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

What documents for Employment proof did you upload while lodging visa application upfront?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

congrats buddy!!.. seems like the magic number of days has been constantly at 90-100 days.

We need to see the Valentine's ,love month, guys getting cleared off the queue now!!. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I cann't wait to see the "Marcharians" starting the happy dance!





gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> Here are my timelines
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

gilig said:


> Hello Folks,
> Wish to notify that finally I received 190 grant today !!!
> 
> Here are my timelines
> ...


Congrats man. wish u all the best.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> i saw three grants today feb 2 , feb7 feb 15:mod:


This gets me smiling..

I hope they have pressure to close all the 2017/2018 applications before end of the financial year(next month).

:first:


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

loading254 said:


> This gets me smiling..
> 
> I hope they have pressure to close all the 2017/2018 applications before end of the financial year(next month).
> 
> :first:


Stupid question but are all 190 approvals processed by the Adelaide/Brisbane office regardless of sponsor state? 

Looking at the approvals VIC/QLD seem to be progressing faster than NSW


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have shown 3 organizational experience certificate to claim 15 points for job exp. Today my current organizations CEO receives employment verification letter from DIBP. Now the question is --will DIBP also send two other organization for verification??? How much time will be required for visa grant after employment verification?? Please help me someone…


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Stupid question but are all 190 approvals processed by the Adelaide/Brisbane office regardless of sponsor state?
> 
> Looking at the approvals VIC/QLD seem to be progressing faster than NSW


anything to do with aussie immigration, there's no stupid question man!!..  . Those guys share very little information about what really happens behind the curtains. We can only guess.

I do not have any authoritative answer on that very clever question there buddy!!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mancmike said:


> Stupid question but are all 190 approvals processed by the Adelaide/Brisbane office regardless of sponsor state?
> 
> Looking at the approvals VIC/QLD seem to be progressing faster than NSW



Aren't GSM Brisbane/QLD same? I never heard about GSM VIC, has anyone?


There in no biasing in visa grants.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*PTE Scores to DIBP*

I logged into the PTE account to send my scores to DIBP. However, I could find DIBP on the list and instead found DHA (Department of Home Affairs) when searching with all keywords possible

Are DIBP and DHA the same?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

yes, it is changed a couple of weeks before.



NelloreGun said:


> I logged into the PTE account to send my scores to DIBP. However, I could find DIBP on the list and instead found DHA (Department of Home Affairs) when searching with all keywords possible
> 
> Are DIBP and DHA the same?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> I have shown 3 organizational experience certificate to claim 15 points for job exp. Today my current organizations CEO receives employment verification letter from DIBP. Now the question is --will DIBP also send two other organization for verification??? How much time will be required for visa grant after employment verification?? Please help me someone…




It all depends on your CO. No exact answer to that question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

The 90 - 100 days pattern is for all occupations? Did anyone who applied for 261111 BA has received visa in last 90-100 days?


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> I logged into the PTE account to send my scores to DIBP. However, I could find DIBP on the list and instead found DHA (Department of Home Affairs) when searching with all keywords possible
> 
> Are DIBP and DHA the same?



Hi Guys, 
I have just uploaded the copy of my PTE scorecard while lodging the visa. 
Do I also need to send the same to DHA from my PTE account as well ?
Kindly guide friends. 

Regards


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

*Global Processing Times*

Seems like the GPTs have decreased to 6-10 months for 190. Hope a lot of us get it it within this migration window!

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

saini85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just uploaded the copy of my PTE scorecard while lodging the visa.
> Do I also need to send the same to DHA from my PTE account as well ?
> Kindly guide friends.
> ...


Please do it asap. As they are required PTE score online.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> The 90 - 100 days pattern is for all occupations? Did anyone who applied for 261111 BA has received visa in last 90-100 days?




Not sure if it applies for all occupations, but I have seen people from different occupations - not just 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Seems like the GPTs have decreased to 6-10 months for 190. Hope a lot of us get it it within this migration window!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times




Was it 9-12 months before?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

foxes said:


> Was it 9-12 months before?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9-12 and prior to this, it was 8-11 months.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> 9-12 and prior to this, it was 8-11 months.


Agreed. For me it was showing 8-10 months yesterday and looks like it changed today to 6-10 months.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Agreed. For me it was showing 8-10 months yesterday and looks like it changed today to 6-10 months.


yes just logeed in n saw 6-10 months.........daaaamn whole day only 1 thought ..diff to deal with this


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

mandy2137 said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

saini85 said:


> mandy2137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot Mandy.
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone...
I applied visa 190 on 22th December,since then my lawyer sent to them my new passport and a document regarding couple of dates errors we put on the application....today is 144 days since we sent the application and still nobody contact us.
Im in Australia since 2012 with a sponsor 457 visa at the moment so I should not have any problem....
Anybody has the same long experience?
Thanks


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> how u know this?


Through Immitracker


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone...
I applied visa 190 on 22th December,since then my lawyer sent to them my new passport and a document regarding couple of dates errors we put on the application....today is 144 days since we sent the application and still nobody contact us.
Im in Australia since 2012 with a sponsor 457 visa at the moment so I should not have any problem....
Anybody has the same long experience?
Thanks


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi everyone...
> I applied visa 190 on 22th December,since then my lawyer sent to them my new passport and a document regarding couple of dates errors we put on the application....today is 144 days since we sent the application and still nobody contact us.
> Im in Australia since 2012 with a sponsor 457 visa at the moment so I should not have any problem....
> Anybody has the same long experience?
> Thanks


Hi,

What is your occupation code and points you have claimed?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone...
> ...


From what i ve been told after u logdethe application they dont take in consideration points and occupatipn.

Anyway is Chef 351311 with 55+5 points fpr 190 nsw


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

After getting invite for Via 190 after preinvite approval, how to apply for Medical?

Also suggest if we can pay the fees and accept invite without PCC and medical?

Do we have step by step guide for process to be followed after we get NSW final invite?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Through Immitracker


so latest grant is 5th FEB ...till date right?


----------



## fy18 (May 15, 2018)

Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).

190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> After getting invite for Via 190 after preinvite approval, how to apply for Medical?
> 
> ...




The steps are pretty much the same with 189 visa. Your status on your skillselect will be changed to Invited and you can choose to apply.

This will take you to Immiaccount where you need to create an account if you haven’t already done so.

After you fill the online forms and pay the visa fee, you can start uploading your documents and generating HAP ID for medical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


ur ITA ...21 03 2018?? dats so fast man.....u r the 1st one in 03 2018...gr8


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> The steps are pretty much the same with 189 visa. Your status on your skillselect will be changed to Invited and you can choose to apply.
> 
> This will take you to Immiaccount where you need to create an account if you haven’t already done so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Do I need to first pay the fees and then generate the HAP ID for medical and get an appointment for health checkup?

Or can I get appointment for health checkup separately prior to paying fees?


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Massive congrats!! Super happy for you!!

Now i'm even more confused as i thought the grants were being processed sequentially through FEB lodgements, but now some from late MAR getting approved 

The mysteries of the australian visa system continue


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> I logged into the PTE account to send my scores to DIBP. However, I could find DIBP on the list and instead found DHA (Department of Home Affairs) when searching with all keywords possible
> 
> Are DIBP and DHA the same?


Yes


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

This is really confusing, i am just worried will DHA slow down the processing of grants as it the end of FY for them in June


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

saini85 said:


> NelloreGun said:
> 
> 
> > I logged into the PTE account to send my scores to DIBP. However, I could find DIBP on the list and instead found DHA (Department of Home Affairs) when searching with all keywords possible
> ...


Yes, you need to send it from the pte site


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> After getting invite for Via 190 after preinvite approval, how to apply for Medical?
> 
> ...


After you pay the fees, you can create a HAP id and go for medicals. As for PCC, you can upload as soon as you receive it. In fact, you can keep uploading documents till a CO is allocated


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Interesting!!

21st march?? .. That's less than 60 days wait!!.. 

congrats !!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Woow congrats mate. This is really very fast. wish you all the best


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Thanks for the response. Do I need to first pay the fees and then generate the HAP ID for medical and get an appointment for health checkup?
> 
> 
> 
> Or can I get appointment for health checkup separately prior to paying fees?




Yeah, you can get the HAP ID before paying the fees. You just need to login to your ImmiAccount (or create one if you havent already have one) and create new health application. Once you get the HAP ID, you can make an appointment for medical check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*Different Spelling of Name on One of the Educational Document*

Hi Friends,

I am a Civil engineer with PGP in Construction Management.
Engineers Australia hasn't recognized my Construction Management Degree bcoz the university is not recognized (Though this did not stop me from getting positive assessment)

Now, my dilemma is the PGDM course certificate has my name as "BHARATH" instead of "BHARAT". All other documents including PAN, Passport, other educational documents have spelled as BHARAT.

Will this create a problem if I submit my PGP documents with a variation in spelling? Esp if it is not contributing to points or positive skills assessment?


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > mandy2137 said:
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

saini85 said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bro,
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Select country : Australia
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > you mean login to this portal https://wsr.pearsonvue.com ??
> ...


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

SunV said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > ravi.nidadavolu said:
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Case officer Assignment*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted 190 Visa Application in 1st week of April 2018, but the status is still showing as "Received". When should I expect it to change to "Case Officer Assigned" ?

How would I know whether my application is under processing by a CO or its yet not picked ?

Thanks
Sid


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted 190 Visa Application in 1st week of April 2018, but the status is still showing as "Received". When should I expect it to change to "Case Officer Assigned" ?
> 
> ...


After you upload all docs it will say received. That might remain the same for the next 4-5 months. You might get an email regarding "GSM allocation" which basically mean a case officer has been allocated to your case but even that is not a standard practice. Just make sure you've uploaded all your docs. Wait and watch....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > That is fine ,
> ...


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa on 7th Feb with 75 points for NSW. I could not see much movement in immigration tracker sheet from yesterday.

My query is, can it be a possibility that they have annual quota exhausted and they will resume processing cases again from July onwards.

Please share your valuable inputs.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 7th Feb with 75 points for NSW. I could not see much movement in immigration tracker sheet from yesterday.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, The quota for state nominations is fixed at the start of the year. Once nominations are done, we come under this year’s quota. Having said that, I don’t think DHA is under any obligation to meet the quota for the year or to ensure that the visa is granted in that particular year.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Do we need to get PCC for 3 years old child for visa 190


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Do we need to get PCC for 3 years old child for visa 190


Nope.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

i replied back to CO contact by providing the required employee evidence. is the CO will contact my previous employee, as far as i know then HR mangers have changed in the first two companies i worked for , will you advice me to contact them and give them a notice about CO contact ?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

The flow is not going as per all predictions, now I saw a case from Srilanka getting co contact and no movement in the cases for feb , mine is 14 feb


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 7th Feb with 75 points for NSW. I could not see much movement in immigration tracker sheet from yesterday.
> 
> ...


July being the first month of the Australian fiscal year holds high importance. 
This is when all the states re-assess their important policies and amend them accordingly. Immigration is also one of it. 

States are usually slow with SS towards the year end (May-June) as majority of them are seen exhausting their full year quota and others wait for new policies to be drawn in July. 

Also, we are seeing sudden decrease in the processing time (from 8-11 months to 6-10) just to clear as much backlog as possible before jumping into new financial year. 

Though DHA is immune from any such changes (favourable or non-favourable) being brought into the immigration policies but even they are answerable for slow processing and for unnecessary piling of backlog. Fresh fiscal year quotas will also open from July bringing in sudden spurt in visa lodgements and for obvious reasons DHA would not want to have unnecessary pilings of files. 

This is my personal view. I may be partially or completely wrong 😊

Good luck to everyone in que waiting from the Golden email 😁


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

For submitting kid's medicals, how many days it may take to get Hap Id enabled by dibp, after submitting form 1022?
Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...i uploaded in *other section *....should i re upload under language ability?
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > If you can then do it there is no harm and if you have not exhausted your 60 document limit.
> ...


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a question.

For Form 80 especially the sections such as education, employment, address and international travel, there are so many to be filled. I spoke to a migration agent and she said it is better that you write please see attachment A for say address and then make an excel sheet for attachment A and write all addresses in one go and then just attach it. Is this recommended since it would save a lot of time rather than attaching mulitple pages etc.

Secondly I have type 2 diabities and have been managing quite well. She told me that I could get rejected . However my organs , eye sight are quite normal along with my H1abc( which is usually under 6). Therefore this has really stressed me out. Could you give any advise.


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > seems like after 5th non got the DG...a big silence...how abt entire feb/march in 1 go
> ...


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > If you can then do it there is no harm and if you have not exhausted your 60 document limit.
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Seems impossible, i donot why they have started picking the files randomly from feb march and even april are getting CO contact and people from feb are waiting like me
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree, from the Immitracker the trend is showing ppl in onshore for 190 are getting faster grants.



rahul7star said:


> vardanlane said:
> 
> 
> > 189 grant thread is more lively...here 190 ppl are either lazy or they are already exhausted  . I think only onshore ppl getting fast approval rest all same queue ....


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> I have a question.
> 
> For Form 80 especially the sections such as education, employment, address and international travel, there are so many to be filled. I spoke to a migration agent and she said it is better that you write please see attachment A for say address and then make an excel sheet for attachment A and write all addresses in one go and then just attach it. Is this recommended since it would save a lot of time rather than attaching mulitple pages etc.
> 
> Secondly I have type 2 diabities and have been managing quite well. She told me that I could get rejected . However my organs , eye sight are quite normal along with my H1abc( which is usually under 6). Therefore this has really stressed me out. Could you give any advise.


Hey could anyone answer ? I’ve also asked this on multiple forums.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Guys. I submitted my EOI on 26/03/2018 for 190 Visa and got 75 points for 261313 (Software Engineers). Based on current trends, what do you think my chances are ? Should I wait or should I attempt PTE and try to boost up my language points by 10 if possible (I got 7 in IELTS) ? Please advice !


----------



## Jun_malan20 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Fy18,

Congrats to you! Please let me know if youre status changed from "received" to "in progress" or something or just direct grant from status "received"?

Thanks in advance for the helpful info.


----------



## Jun_malan20 (May 8, 2018)

Hi @fy18

Congrats to you! Please let me know if youre status changed from "received" to "in progress" or something or just direct grant from status "received"?

Thanks in advance for the helpful info.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I agree, from the Immitracker the trend is showing ppl in onshore for 190 are getting faster grants.
> 
> All of the last 10 grants/co contacts are for onshore. The most recent co contact seems to be for 7th april 2018 lodgement date! The last offshore update for a CO contact is Feb 4th. Even though this is a very small population but I agree this looks like the trend at present.
> 
> ...


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey could anyone answer ? I’ve also asked this on multiple forums.


????


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey could anyone answer ? I’ve also asked this on multiple forums.


For Form 80 address question, you need to fill it in form 80 and no attachment will work... if you have more than 5 addresses then you can add new address in last page of form 80... 

For your second question, I think once you are through medical and your medical reports are uploaded on immiaccount , it will show whether any further test or declaration is required... limited knowledge on this


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Guys. I submitted my EOI on 26/03/2018 for 190 Visa and got 75 points for 261313 (Software Engineers). Based on current trends, what do you think my chances are ? Should I wait or should I attempt PTE and try to boost up my language points by 10 if possible (I got 7 in IELTS) ? Please advice !



Mate, there is no harm in increasing your language and overall score. 
More the merrier. 
Currently you stand at 75 + 10 (after PTE) = 85. 
Why do you still want to go through 190 ??? 
189 is much quicker (almost half the time of 190) with no living in same state Commitment. 
I’m sure the other senior members would also suggest you the same. 
Good luck !


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Guys. I submitted my EOI on 26/03/2018 for 190 Visa and got 75 points for 261313 (Software Engineers). Based on current trends, what do you think my chances are ? Should I wait or should I attempt PTE and try to boost up my language points by 10 if possible (I got 7 in IELTS) ? Please advice !


Probably the invite thread would be best place for this query, but to answer your questions given you have 70 without SS. I would recommend increasing your english skills and get 20 which will boost your points to 80 for 189. 80 with 189 will get an invite in the next round maximum possibility.

Also my general behaviour I have observed is that even in SS 190 most candidates that get picked sooner at 75 or 70 had better english score 20, but I could be wrong.


----------



## sanei05 (Jul 12, 2017)

I applied on Jan 22nd for database administrator for vic. I see from myimmitracker that applications after Jan22nd were granted now under 190 visa but not for this occupation. also from April 22nd, victoria applications have slowed down a lot. now they are approving all 2017 and few other country applications than India. is there they grant based on English points ?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Immi website is down? Any idea ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Immi website is down? Any idea ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah. Even home affairs web too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone here who also lodged visa application on 2nd Feb 2018 that haven't received a grant?
We uploaded everything upfront but still no direct grant or CO contact.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I agree, from the Immitracker the trend is showing ppl in onshore for 190 are getting faster grants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, from the Immitracker the trend is showing ppl in onshore for 190 are getting faster grants.
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > animesh1d said:
> ...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > Im not chinese...thats must be the problem so....
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

NSW still sending ITA to ppl...meaning they still got slots in this FY...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > rahul7star said:
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Im a chef...
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > randeep19492 said:
> ...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Im a chef...
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > randeep19492 said:
> ...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is half of them are oversea and few of them are close as out of business
> ...


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

More random grants from March coming in now it seems...onshore mainly....

I have a vision of one lonely man in a room surrounded by 2meter piles of visa applications slowly progressing through them.....


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mancmike said:


> More random grants from March coming in now it seems...onshore mainly....
> 
> I have a vision of one lonely man in a room surrounded by 2meter piles of visa applications slowly progressing through them.....


haha...its nightmare for both applicant and officer.....one this is that ...this PR process is teaching how to hae patience in life ..i almost forgot that


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

22/12/2017
190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018

189 EOI (75 points) - automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 
190 EOI (80 points) - NSW automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 

ACS expiry - 20/07/2018
EOI expiry - 29/07/2018

NSW Pre Invite - 12/04/2018
Applied - 14/04/2018
ITA NSW - 15/05/2018

Now we are confused if we should wait for Victoria invite. Shall we wait till 30th June for Visa 189 invite? Any hopes for 75 pointers till then? Or pay the fees for Visa 190? 

Need expert advice pls.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> 22/12/2017
> 190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018
> 
> 189 EOI (75 points) - automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience
> ...



It's totally your personal call since you have 60 days to decide.

Personal Advice: if 189/190 dosen't matter to you then go for 190. The sooner you apply for visa the sooner you will get the grant.

Why you want to wait till 30 June you have grace period till 13-Jul if I am not wrong, if you want to wait then wait till first round of JUL (every one is hoping number of invites will increase in JUL) but keep this in mind there are lots of rumors regarding change in PR process AUS govt has not confirmed any of this. 

Take decision wisely. Best of luck.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> 22/12/2017
> 190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018
> 
> 189 EOI (75 points) - automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience
> ...


Go for NSW 190 without delay.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

mancmike said:


> More random grants from March coming in now it seems...onshore mainly....
> 
> I have a vision of one lonely man in a room surrounded by 2meter piles of visa applications slowly progressing through them.....


and one CO contact from April


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*190 VISA Lodge*

Hi Friends,

I got invited under 190, and I have submitted the application by paying the fee.
Is there anything to be done from my side after attaching the documents, like notifying the department that all documents have been submitted for assessment?

Currently, the application status is displayed as "Received". Is that normal?

Plz clarify .. and help me in easing my nerves!

Thank you


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got invited under 190, and I have submitted the application by paying the fee.
> Is there anything to be done from my side after attaching the documents, like notifying the department that all documents have been submitted for assessment?
> ...


That's what it says for me too. Then it goes to initial assessment, then to someother and to Finalized. You are in good hands for now. Relax and wait


----------



## fy18 (May 15, 2018)

Jun_malan20 said:


> Hi @fy18
> 
> Congrats to you! Please let me know if youre status changed from "received" to "in progress" or something or just direct grant from status "received"?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the helpful info.


Sorry for the late reply. My application status changed from "Received" to "Finalised" (Granted).


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

How much time did it take to change from "Received" to "Finalized"??


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

NSW state nomination says - "They expect you to work for 2 yrs in NSW and they dont give clearance certificate". 
What if one doesnt get a job in NSW for a certain period of time? What if you shift to Victoria or other place in 1 or 2 months after landing in NSW?
Is there any problem?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know from where I Can check whether which state nominates for which Skilled occupation list. Any web page where complete info is available regarding the same.

I want to check for ANZSCO Code :263311


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know from where I Can check whether which state nominates for which Skilled occupation list. Any web page where complete info is available regarding the same.
> 
> I want to check for ANZSCO Code :263311


Link Pinged you on PM (its from 3rd party unofficial website but very reliable).


For individual state link please refer below:

Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled...ng-queensland/

SA Skilled migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/ski...nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

NT http://www.australiasnorthernterrito...ominated-visas

WA http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/servi...ate-nomination


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Try www.anzscosearch.com


divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know from where I Can check whether which state nominates for which Skilled occupation list. Any web page where complete info is available regarding the same.
> 
> I want to check for ANZSCO Code :263311


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi wanted to check on how to know when the case officer is assigned, is it a status change in the account or is it an email?

Also is there any link between EOI being suspended and CO assignment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

the_afterthot said:


> Hi wanted to check on how to know when the case officer is assigned, is it a status change in the account or is it an email?
> 
> Also is there any link between EOI being suspended and CO assignment?
> 
> ...


Many CO will work on your case in the background without ever contacting you unless they need some documents from you
Some like to announce themselves 

It all depends on the individual CO working style

The EOI should show suspended once you have accepted the invite and paid the visa fees. There may be a delay in doing that probably due to some technical hitch

Actually frankly speaking I never once bothered to check my status on Skillselect once I got invited, because the role of Skillselect is over the moment you have applied in Immiaccount and paid the visa fees

But It has nothing to do with the CO assignment as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got invited under 190, and I have submitted the application by paying the fee.
> Is there anything to be done from my side after attaching the documents, like notifying the department that all documents have been submitted for assessment?
> ...


It’s quite normal 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

newbienz said:


> Many CO will work on your case in the background without ever contacting you unless they need some documents from you
> Some like to announce themselves
> 
> It all depends on the individual CO working style
> ...




Much Thanks NewBienz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm still waiting too. Lodged on 9 April. Saw some onshore applicants from mid-April getting their grants, but the wait seems longer for offshore. 

All the best to everyone waiting. Let's all pray for good new soon.


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Today I was contacted by co asking for medicals for my wife but I have already submitted it.

Please suggest what should I do?

Regards Jitesh
Visa lodged on 7th Feb 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I was contacted by co asking for medicals for my wife but I have already submitted it.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the dashboard?
Does it say no action required against your wife medicals ?

If so, email back to the CO and inform him that you have already uploaded the medicals under hap id number "............... and the dashboard says no action required

So ask him for more clarification so that you can provide the necessary information 

Cheers


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, I could see no action required under medical section for me and my wife.

With my application initially I had attached medical slip from the hospital too for both of us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nicc227 said:


> I'm still waiting too. Lodged on 9 April. Saw some onshore applicants from mid-April getting their grants, but the wait seems longer for offshore.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting. Let's all pray for good new soon.


It is usually the case.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Yes, I could see no action required under medical section for me and my wife.
> 
> With my application initially I had attached medical slip from the hospital too for both of us.


Usually with e-medicals slips are not required its matched by the ID.


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

Yes I could see that no action required under medical section for my wife.

I called hospital to check with them and they confirmed that I can check my reports directly from some portal using HAP id. 

Can someone please suggest/guide me to that link where I can see reports.

I am really worried now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes I could see that no action required under medical section for my wife.
> 
> ...


You can't see the reports, its not provided to applicants. 

You can see status: no action required.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can't see the reports, its not provided to applicants.
> 
> You can see status: no action required.


Agreed the reports wouldn't be exhaustive as expected but we can download the completed HAP letters. Remember the reference letters which one takes along with them for the tests, you can login to the e-medical client and download the new letters.

Login to the e-medical client: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

provide your family name, HAP id and date of birth and download the completed letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Agreed the reports wouldn't be exhaustive as expected but we can download the completed HAP letters. Remember the reference letters which one takes along with them for the tests, you can login to the e-medical client and download the new letters.
> 
> Login to the e-medical client: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> provide your family name, HAP id and date of birth and download the completed letter.


but what advantage does it give to re-print the letters?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> but what advantage does it give to re-print the letters?


It just gives the status as the tests have been completed and no other observations have been made.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> It just gives the status as the tests have been completed and no other observations have been made.


Hm.. i didn't know even that  status can be checked in myimmiaccount right.. in the health clearance. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)

hi ravi nidadavolu

i have also applied on the same date as you for 190 visa

i would like to contact you, but not sure with forumrules


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys! Just a quick question. How long does it take to receive an email for invitation once all the documents have been approved. All of my nomination documents show as approved but I have not received any invitation as of yet
Thanks


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Need your advice. 

The Health section of my immi account is only displaying my name (I’m the primary applicant) as ‘Submitted’. 
Whereas, I got my medicals done along with my wife but I cannot see her name anywhere under the Health section. 

Also, I had clearly mentioned her name and details while creating the Hap Id. But I was issued two different separate Hap Id’s, one for me and other for my wife. 

Is it normal ? Kindly guide. 
Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

so 15th feb is the latest date for offshore grant...seems like many will get by end of today


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys,
Need an urgent help!

I have applied for visa on 31/01/18. Received a CO contact where he had asked for the following documents:
- birth certificate of my wife.
- name change proofs (for my wife pre and post marriage)
- English functional document in the specified format.

I have uploaded the document a week back. However still haven't heard from them.
Between this I interviewed at a company and they are willing to make me an offer, however, are asking for clarity on my visa and will make an offer I get the visa.
Is there a way that I can request the embassy to look into my application? (I know it can be a long shot, but is there anything I can loose here?)

Please suggest!!

ANZSCO: 261312
Visa Application: 31.01.18
CO contact: 07.05.18
Responded to CO: 12.05.18


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your advice.
> 
> The Health section of my immi account is only displaying my name (I’m the primary applicant) as ‘Submitted’.
> ...


Yes just saw same thing , you wife detail will be here when u tap on "Skilled Migration" -> health document


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Hi Mate, thanks for the advice. 
Unfortunately, I am unable to see her name under the Health Document. 

If she’s my dependent than why were we issued 2 Hap Id’s ? 
Kindly guide.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your advice.
> 
> The Health section of my immi account is only displaying my name (I’m the primary applicant) as ‘Submitted’.
> ...



seen same thing with mine too.

Under my name ;
Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Under wife name ;
Required examinations not yet determined

This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.

Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hi Mate, thanks for the advice.
> Unfortunately, I am unable to see her name under the Health Document.
> 
> If she’s my dependent than why were we issued 2 Hap Id’s ?
> Kindly guide.


each adult applicant need hap-ids and undergo test

1st see if her med report is der or not by

Login to the e-medical client: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

provide your family name, HAP id and date of birth and download the completed letter.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mate, thanks for the advice.
> ...


r


Thanks brother!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Agreed the reports wouldn't be exhaustive as expected but we can download the completed HAP letters. Remember the reference letters which one takes along with them for the tests, you can login to the e-medical client and download the new letters.
> 
> Login to the e-medical client: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> provide your family name, HAP id and date of birth and download the completed letter.


Hello 

Whats your feeling now .....seems DG may come anytime .... weekend need to party hard man


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys! Just a quick question. How long does it take to receive an email for invitation once all the documents have been approved. All of my nomination documents show as approved but I have not received any invitation as of yet
> Thanks


Is there a specific time when skillselect issues 190 invitations? Has anyone received one over the weekend?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys! Just a quick question. How long does it take to receive an email for invitation once all the documents have been approved. All of my nomination documents show as approved but I have not received any invitation as of yet
> 
> Thanks




Sorry, what do you refer to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry, what do you refer to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my documents for 190 visa which was requested for the first nomination. All of my documents have been approved but I have not received any invitation for lodgement from skillselect. I was wondering how long it takes for the state & skill select to send the invitation once all the pre-requisites have been met? Thanks


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> so 15th feb is the latest date for offshore grant...seems like many will get by end of today


 oh no! I had mine lodged on feb 11, why did they skip?!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Waderwander said:


> oh no! I had mine lodged on feb 11, why did they skip?!


may be bit random ...what I am saying is last person got grant had 15th feb lodge date so that's the latest offshore date so far.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nomaduser said:


> I submitted my documents for 190 visa which was requested for the first nomination. All of my documents have been approved but I have not received any invitation for lodgement from skillselect. I was wondering how long it takes for the state & skill select to send the invitation once all the pre-requisites have been met? Thanks




What state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Waderwander said:


> oh no! I had mine lodged on feb 11, why did they skip?!




Its not first time first served, it may take longer for some. Nothing to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Wow! Visa Grant in such a short period of time. Congratulations to you. Can you please be more specific about your ocuupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sureshconnects said:


> Wow! Visa Grant in such a short period of time. Congratulations to you. Can you please be more specific about your ocuupation?




Occupation has no impact on processing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Occupation has no impact on processing time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if Occupation has no impact howcome someone bypass the long queue...based on what...evidence of 60+5 sore or they like him personally ...there must be alteast some criteria which they filter out after lodge


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have taken job experience from my Branch office but CO sent employment verification on 14/05/2018 to CEO of Head Office. Head office differ in some points will it hamper to my VISA grant? Please help me...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> if Occupation has no impact howcome someone bypass the long queue...based on what...evidence of 60+5 sore or they like him personally ...there must be alteast some criteria which they filter out after lodge




Anzsco is not a factor. Any analysis proves that instantly. 

There are multiple factors, but anzsco is not one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkr123 (May 17, 2018)

*need advice*

Hi Guys,

Need advice. 
Applied for NSW under 190. 
My total points are 55+5(SS).
Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-15, Eng-0

What are chances of getting selected?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

amitkr123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need advice.
> Applied for NSW under 190.
> ...


Sorry but with English 0 no chances at all. You should only expect an invite atleast by Eng 10 and best case with English 20.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry but with English 0 no chances at all. You should only expect an invite atleast by Eng 10 and best case with English 20.


True....I was with 0 eng for quite long time...and then magic happened ....got 10 and got ITA


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry but with English 0 no chances at all. You should only expect an invite atleast by Eng 10 and best case with English 20.


Do they send grants on weekend?? any idea


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry but with English 0 no chances at all. You should only expect an invite atleast by Eng 10 and best case with English 20.




Well if the score is 80... then why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Do they send grants on weekend?? any idea


there are a few cases.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey congratulations..
What's your IEd could you please share



fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Experts,please help on this
I lodged my 190 visa on 24 Jan 2018, co contact on 1-May 2018 to fill in form 1399 related to civil war and war crime..
My question is, if I leave my job now ( around 4 months elapsed after visa lodge), am I needed to report that to DIBP ( in myimmiaccount)? Kindly advise.


----------



## Drremo12 (May 19, 2018)

Hi, I lodged my 190 visa app on 24th Feb and I received CO today 19 May requesting further employment evidence - social insurance.

The problem is I haven't had social insurance, I work as retail pharmacist in private pharmacy, and all I could provide reference letters and payslips and I already attached these from the beginning.

So what I can do now, please anybody help me


----------



## Dulqer (May 19, 2018)

Hi all
Are there any performance testers who have applied here for subclass 190..


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

If you have provided reference letters then it should be fine. You can provide below more docs w.r.t employment:

-Your bank statements where salary was credited.
-Your increment letters.
-Any company letter which you may have taken for anything. This may help in proving that you were working over the period of time which you mentioned.
-your TAX statements - F-16 etc.
-In addition, if possible, you can provide PF account details with PF amount showing added to your account.


All these things should be either on company letter head or Notarised.

Thanks!



Drremo12 said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa app on 24th Feb and I received CO today 19 May requesting further employment evidence - social insurance.
> 
> The problem is I haven't had social insurance, I work as retail pharmacist in private pharmacy, and all I could provide reference letters and payslips and I already attached these from the beginning.
> 
> So what I can do now, please anybody help me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Drremo12 said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa app on 24th Feb and I received CO today 19 May requesting further employment evidence - social insurance.
> 
> The problem is I haven't had social insurance, I work as retail pharmacist in private pharmacy, and all I could provide reference letters and payslips and I already attached these from the beginning.
> 
> So what I can do now, please anybody help me




Do you have contacts? Tax docs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys.. Should I be hopeful of a state nomination? Lodged my EOI for Software Engineer (261313) on 26-March-2018 with 75 points (70 + 5). I got 10 points for English Language ability. Looking at the current trends, I do not have much hopes and hence thinking of writing PTE to try and boost my score. Please advise!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Hi guys.. Should I be hopeful of a state nomination? Lodged my EOI for Software Engineer (261313) on 26-March-2018 with 75 points (70 + 5). I got 10 points for English Language ability. Looking at the current trends, I do not have much hopes and hence thinking of writing PTE to try and boost my score. Please advise!!




Nsw stopped inviting en mass nowadays... lets see how New FY will be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

fy18 said:


> Got my grant letter this afternoon, straight grant. Non pro-rata occupation. Points are 60+5(ss).
> 
> 190 Visa application was lodged on 21/03/2018.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Hey

Many congratulations 

Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 

A quick question, regarding payslips. Did you certify your payslips ? Or simply provided online payslips? The issue with mine is, for one employer they had been revised so the format doesn't look that good. 

It has all required details on them. But still wanted to ask as to how does the CO treat payslips ? Are they looking for a particular format for those as well ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fy18 (May 15, 2018)

mohdjahangir said:


> Hey
> 
> Many congratulations
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore?


Thanks. I'm an onshore applicant.


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't judge yourself whether they are good or bad until they are original. Do not make any single effort to make them fancy. DIBP do not bother that the payslips are in 1 format or other. They just need your data & that should be in accurate and original form.

The other thing that if you would get those notarized, then it is up to you. It would be an additional step of making it genuine which DIBP also prefers in case the document is not color scanned or original copy.

Thanks!



randeep19492 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question, regarding payslips. Did you certify your payslips ? Or simply provided online payslips? The issue with mine is, for one employer they had been revised so the format doesn't look that good.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question, regarding payslips. Did you certify your payslips ? Or simply provided online payslips? The issue with mine is, for one employer they had been revised so the format doesn't look that good.
> 
> ...




Online payslips should be OK. Sone do sign and stamp them by Finance or HR as precautionary measure, if you can do that it would ensure they are accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. The issue here was that I noticed some mistakes in my annual salary when payslips were given to me initially. So asked them so revise (correct) them. Gross and net amounts match in my bank statements but annual salary didn't. 

They gave me the new revised payslips but format of those payslips doesn't look like the previous ones. I have uploaded 3rd party evidence to back them up. But I don't know if I'm going paranoid on every detail since I lodged my application. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey, 

From previous years, is there a trend that immigration will slow down granting visa applications or speed up at the end of the financial year (June)? Anyone experience? 

I lodged my 190 visa application end of March and hoping for a direct grant within 3 months which would be end of June approximately.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> From previous years, is there a trend that immigration will slow down granting visa applications or speed up at the end of the financial year (June)? Anyone experience?
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application end of March and hoping for a direct grant within 3 months which would be end of June approximately.




Hoping a direct grant within 3 months is very optimistic approach, nobody how much time they need to process the certain application but it differ from CO to CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yvi86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> From previous years, is there a trend that immigration will slow down granting visa applications or speed up at the end of the financial year (June)? Anyone experience?
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application end of March and hoping for a direct grant within 3 months which would be end of June approximately.




The slow down in visa grants last year was because the quota got exhausted for some pro rata occupations. It is not the case this time. I believe processing time will only improve here after. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey dude , I also.lodged my application for 190 on 22 march
Lets hope we can get the grant in june


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello 

I want to Check from learned members about assessment for my wife for which I want to claim 5 points.

She has done phd in environmental chemistry in 2010 and has no work experience. Is it possible to get degree assessed? If required I can get her a letter regarding the work experience during the PHD time but without any paid evidence.

Thank you for the help.

PS: I am from code 149311 and would be applying for NT nomination in june/July with 65+5 points.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

poxy2325 said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to Check from learned members about assessment for my wife for which I want to claim 5 points.
> 
> ...




I would not suggest to go ahead with partial evidences.
Even if you get positive assessment based on evidences now, later CO will do thorough investigation. There is high chance that your wife will fail there. Always mention details which are legitimate and you can provide detailed evidences of..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> I would not suggest to go ahead with partial evidences.
> Even if you get positive assessment based on evidences now, later CO will do thorough investigation. There is high chance that your wife will fail there. Always mention details which are legitimate and you can provide detailed evidences of..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy , you are right.

So without paid workexp i can't go for assessment?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

If you’re claiming points for work experience you need to provide convincing proofs to proove your employment. But if it’s just the degree assessement, I don’t think there’s gonna be any problem with that. But it’s always better to get more details from your assessing authority. You can search it online. Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Hoping a direct grant within 3 months is very optimistic approach, nobody how much time they need to process the certain application but it differ from CO to CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




3 months hopefully is possible, although i agree nowadays its way longer processing than it used to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 3 months hopefully is possible, although i agree nowadays its way longer processing than it used to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Latest co contact was for 25th feb applicant...hopefully march will start anytime next week ....:rain:


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

I am Feb onshore applicant and still waiting for Grant/CO Contact. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## sachingmiskin (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a question on Medical. I have received 190 approval and hence I have booked medical appointment with visa type 190. In case I get a 189 invite in this due course before lodging 190 visa, can I reuse the same medical exam results for 189 visa lodging?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sachingmiskin said:


> I have a question on Medical. I have received 190 approval and hence I have booked medical appointment with visa type 190. In case I get a 189 invite in this due course before lodging 190 visa, can I reuse the same medical exam results for 189 visa lodging?


yes. sure.


----------



## sachingmiskin (Nov 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes. sure.


Thank you Andrey..


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

forum216 said:


> hi ravi nidadavolu
> 
> i have also applied on the same date as you for 190 visa
> 
> i would like to contact you, but not sure with forumrules


any update ?? whats ur app status


----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)

*hi*



rahul7star said:


> any update ?? whats ur app status


still waiting...


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

No not yet march, a lot of ones who lodged on feb havent received feedback yet. I think march lodgers will have feedback on june


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Waderwander said:


> No not yet march, a lot of ones who lodged on feb havent received feedback yet. I think march lodgers will have feedback on june


seems like yes...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


Congrats dude
Can you share your timeline? When did you lodge the application?


----------



## monmon18 (Mar 10, 2018)

Can someone let me know the email and subject In case of Direct Grant or CO contact?
I just want to make some rules to make sure these emails will not be sent to Junk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


Congrats Mate !


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


So they send grant on weekend also hmmm


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> So they send grant on weekend also hmmm




Yes. They work on Saturdays. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer

ACS Submitted: 18-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 01-Dec-2017
PTE: 02-Dec-2017
EOI DOE (189) : 06-Dec-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 19-Dec-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 20-Dec-2017
Invitation, NSW : 02 Feb 2018
NSW Approval : 15 Feb 2018
VISA Application Launched : 15 Feb 2018
VISA Grant : 19 May 2018
ITA : 12 Dec 2018


Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (L =89; R= 85; W= 85; S=90)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes I got it on Saturday 06.13 AM IST


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes I got it on Saturday 06.13 AM IST


what would email look like?


----------



## Jun_malan20 (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

Is it a direct grant? If so, do the status "received" changed in between or just direct grant?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. They work on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Usually no. However exception occur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> what would email look like?


Subject like : IMMI Grant Notification ************ (your details)

From address : [email protected]

Body with my Visa application Class and Sub class details.

attachment has the grant letter!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually no. However exception occur.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since last few months I have seen grants on Saturdays..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

In the Immi Account the status changes to Finalized from Received for Direct grant.

If you click on View details, you can see your Name - Granted.

Hope it helps


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> In the Immi Account the status changes to Finalized from Received for Direct grant.
> 
> If you click on View details, you can see your Name - Granted.
> 
> Hope it helps


haha dying to see that in my immmi...........


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Since last few months I have seen grants on Saturdays..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Officially dha does not work on Saturdays 

Some people confuse time zone/check emails late and report it as Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanei05 (Jul 12, 2017)

looks like applications from india are not preferred now in Victoria temporarily for visa grant and DIBP want to give for other countries. is there any country wise limitations ?


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, I submitted my visa application last week. Under "Health Assessment", my status is "Examinations required" and there is a link to organize health exam with a HAP ID. However, my wife's status is "Required examinations not yet determined". 

Is there any way to create a HAPID for my wife at this stage, after I have submitted the application? Or do I have to wait until CO contacts and CO creates a HAPID for my wife?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I submitted my visa application last week. Under "Health Assessment", my status is "Examinations required" and there is a link to organize health exam with a HAP ID. However, my wife's status is "Required examinations not yet determined".
> 
> Is there any way to create a HAPID for my wife at this stage, after I have submitted the application? Or do I have to wait until CO contacts and CO creates a HAPID for my wife?
> 
> Thanks a lot



CO will not create the HAP ID, we have to create those. Try creating the HAP ID and see what info you get.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially dha does not work on Saturdays
> 
> Some people confuse time zone/check emails late and report it as Saturday
> 
> ...




Oh that may happen..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all..

My PTE will complete 3 years on 3rd June 2018. I have already lodged my visa on 19th APril 2018. Hope this wont be a reason for the CO to contact?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> My PTE will complete 3 years on 3rd June 2018. I have already lodged my visa on 19th APril 2018. Hope this wont be a reason for the CO to contact?




After ita it doesn’t matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially dha does not work on Saturdays
> 
> Some people confuse time zone/check emails late and report it as Saturday
> 
> ...


And sometimes, subject to workload and budget, some staff may work overtime, either on weekday evenings or on Saturday, but there's no way to predict if and when that happens.


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

We lodged 11 Feb and seems all other dates after us got the CO or grant. Don’t know what’s wrong


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> And sometimes, subject to workload and budget, some staff may work overtime, either on weekday evenings or on Saturday, but there's no way to predict if and when that happens.




Sure  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Are you onshore?


venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> In the Immi Account the status changes to Finalized from Received for Direct grant.
> 
> If you click on View details, you can see your Name - Granted.
> 
> Hope it helps


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


HUGE congratulations mate....incredibly happy for you and wishing you all the best for the future...enjoy what you have worked and waited so long for :whoo:


----------



## monmon18 (Mar 10, 2018)

Waderwander said:


> We lodged 11 Feb and seems all other dates after us got the CO or grant. Don’t know what’s wrong


I am wondering the same. Seems that Chinese applicant got priority.


----------



## Patelchirag464 (May 21, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my visa on 31st jan 2018 for job code ICT business analyst.how long i shall wait to get the grant or CO contacted??
Timeline:

EOI-11th Nov 17
Invitation from nsw-17 november 17
Nsw approval-20th jan 2018
Visa lodged-31st jan 2018
No CO or Grant till now??????

Points-
Age -30
Degree - 15
PTE-20
PARTNER - 5
SS- 5
TOTAL-75 POINTS
EXPERIENCE 4.5 years (ACS Deducted 2 years) so no points claim for experience.

All the docs frontloaded along with PCC and medical for both of us.

Any idea how long it shall take,? I have seen people getting the visa in 90days. Its been 112 days for me..I am really getting worried? All docs are frontloaded ( everything ITR,form16,degress,marksheets,transcripts,form26 as,passport,birth certificate,bank statements,salary slips,reference letter,resume,medical,police certificate,form 80)
Any suggestions will be really helpful?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Even I am having sleepless nights waiting for 190 PR grant, I applied on Feb 9th, not even CO contact till then.
but I see current trend has already reached April 5th , don't know why I was skipped.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Waderwander said:


> Are you onshore?


No, I am from offshore (India)


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mancmike said:


> HUGE congratulations mate....incredibly happy for you and wishing you all the best for the future...enjoy what you have worked and waited so long for :whoo:


Thanks a lot 
Good luck with your grant, all the best mate


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

I lodged visa 190 in Jan 20 and CO conract in April 24 for form 80 and polio certificate.. can i know which cases are being cleared after CO contact.. i means dates...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Is there a possibility that the grant is also specific to country, means they prefer sending to Chinese than Indian?


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Yeah I’m also wondering what their basis is now, a lot of lodgers were skipped.


Rmarw said:


> Is there a possibility that the grant is also specific to country, means they prefer sending to Chinese than Indian?


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Woow! 
No agent or not even google can give such in depth knowledge. 
Hats off and good luck to everyone waiting for the golden email 👍


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I have submitted my visa application some days ago. Under Health Assessment tab, I get a link to organize health exams together with a referral letter and a HAPID already, but my wife does not have it. Her status is "Required examinations not yet determined". In short, I have a HAPID but my wife does not have one, so she cant take the medical exam yet. We aim for a Direct Grant, so we want to have health check in advance.

Now, I want to try to create two new HAP IDs for both of us, by creating a new Health application by myself. We will take the medical exams, then I will use the Update Us form to tell CO our new HAP IDs and tell CO to use the results of those 2 HAP IDs.

Is it possible for me to do so?

Is it okay for me to create a new HAP ID by myself and ignore the initial one?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Hey Folks,

Anyone here who have got nomination and planning to lodge visa or have already lodged visa, but their spouse is pregnant ??

If so please ping me


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


congrats mate!!

When I see Februarians getting it, it gets me smiling!!

And yours is a perfect 90 days wait!!

As of me, 78 days now and counting... No C.O contact yet!!


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

loading254 said:


> congrats mate!!
> 
> When I see Februarians getting it, it gets me smiling!!
> 
> ...


:flypig::flypig::flypig:
nice to see 190 is taking only 3 months... 

Why are they taking 160+ days for 189 grants thou.. anyone know ? :rain:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> :flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> nice to see 190 is taking only 3 months...
> 
> ...




Simply because 190 has higher priority compared to 189.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

monmon18 said:


> I am wondering the same. Seems that Chinese applicant got priority.




There is no priority, Chinese applicants have higher points and usually onshore, i would guess larger share of the invited in the past 6 months were Chinese applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*190 Processing Timelines*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 190 Visa application in 1st week of April'18 and application status is still "Received".

Will the status change to GSM allocated when CO picks up the file or processing goes in background and status remains as "Received" ?

What is the current processing time-line for 190 applications ?

I can see few people from February and March have started to get Direct Grant Letters ? When April applicants can expect the good news... 

The wait is really so so difficult.. Need lessons on patience !!

Cheers
Sid


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 Visa application in 1st week of April'18 and application status is still "Received".
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Even I have the same query. 
Does the status changes from “Received to GSM Allocated” after CO takes over the file ?
Kindly advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The status does not always change. There are many who reported on this forum that their status did not change from “Received” until their visas are granted i.e changed from “Received” straight to “Finalised”

Expect 90-100 days for the processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Simply because 190 has higher priority compared to 189.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications
> 
> ...


The averages are almost identical, sc189 on average quicker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> The status does not always change. There are many who reported on this forum that their status did not change from “Received” until their visas are granted i.e changed from “Received” straight to “Finalised”
> 
> Expect 90-100 days for the processing time.
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## monmon18 (Mar 10, 2018)

so what is the status if CO contacts?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

kaju said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Officially dha does not work on Saturdays
> ...


Wrong! They work on Saturdays albeit maybe just a few officers. There have been several reports of grants on Saturdays and also grant letters have dates on it which applicants can see when their cases were decided.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

First to "Initial assessment" after updating IP button status "Further assessment"


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

mandy2137 said:


> First to "Initial assessment" after updating IP button status "Further assessment"


Mandy, what do you mean? Is there a button in Immi we are supposed to click to change the status?


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


Congrats!

Fingers crossed for everyone elses' golden letter.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone elses' golden letter.


everything is crossed already lah ..thing not moving ...


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

You can check it here 
https://myimmitracke​r.com/en/au/trackers​/consolidated-visa-t​racker-sc190


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

many 189 ppl getting grant...NSW seems quite for last 2 weeks..hope 1 shot big grants


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,
Need clarification

I have submitted my 190 EOI for NSW sponsorship in Nov 2017 with 65+5 point.

EOI has been updated with 70+5 points on March 2018

Code - 61613

Could you please let me know if i need to submit any separate application for NSW state sponsorship or do I need to wait for my EOI to pickup and then submit the application for NSW state sponsorship.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

You’ll be invited to apply for State Nomination based on the information you provide in Skill Select. You don’t have to do anything extra. If you’re sent an email to apply for nomination, you can then proceed accordingly. Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> You’ll be invited to apply for State Nomination based on the information you provide in Skill Select. You don’t have to do anything extra. If you’re sent an email to apply for nomination, you can then proceed accordingly. Hope that helps. Cheers.


Hi Suresh,

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I see several cases on myimmitracker that people got their grant after 40 to 60 days (offshore applicants) does anyone know whether this cases are real? or really DHA decided to speed-up the process?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see several cases on myimmitracker that people got their grant after 40 to 60 days (offshore applicants) does anyone know whether this cases are real? or really DHA decided to speed-up the process?


You can't trust everything you see there, no way to confirm if they are genuine or not.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> You can't trust everything you see there, no way to confirm if they are genuine or not.


hello newpain...whatsaupp...any update on app status ?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> You can't trust everything you see there, no way to confirm if they are genuine or not.


I know, but it may be confirmed if any member knows someone personally who got granted in similar timeline. 

lets wait and hope it is real


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hello newpain...whatsaupp...any update on app status ?


hey man, nothing yet, just waiting  how about you?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey man, nothing yet, just waiting  how about you?


so we are here again back to square one ...lets see when they openup for march  ....last train to destination


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> You can't trust everything you see there, no way to confirm if they are genuine or not.


case of registered nurse is confirmed case as one of the group member is a friend of applicant...


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried shooting out an email to DIBP and they have helped with any status that CO is looking at the case or something like that because in our dashboard we don't see any progress


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> case of registered nurse is confirmed case as one of the group member is a friend of applicant...


that's good


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Anything happening for Feb applicants? I lodged on 10th Feb, still nothing.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Anything happening for Feb applicants? I lodged on 10th Feb, still nothing.


Mine is 14 feb , Hard to see 15 feb getting grants and we are not


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> case of registered nurse is confirmed case as one of the group member is a friend of applicant...


Mitsi, I'm in the same boat as you. Applied on 9th April.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Whats your Anzesco code and state? Mine is 261312 and NSW.



vardanlane said:


> Mine is 14 feb , Hard to see 15 feb getting grants and we are not


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Whats your Anzesco code and state? Mine is 261312 and NSW.


feb is really slow...wat will happen for march....damn ...diff to resist and keep coming here 

so today score was 10 DG for 189 and 0 for NSW


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Whats your Anzesco code and state? Mine is 261312 and NSW.


Mine is VIC and ICT Security Specialist


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Whats your Anzesco code and state? Mine is 261312 and NSW.


Same here, I am with same Anzesco code, applied on Feb 9th, getting more anxious when I see Feb 15 got grant. don't know why they skipped me


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Anything happening for Feb applicants? I lodged on 10th Feb, still nothing.


 lodged on feb 11 and also no CO whatsoever 😞 I wonder what’s happening 😞


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Happy to inform that I got the grant on 19 May 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

*Form-47a*

Hi Guyz,

I have applied for PR-190 (NSW) with 75 points on Marc-23rd for 261313 code. I have front loaded all docs including medical and PCC. I am the main applicant and I thought I need to mention my family members even if they are not migrating. so I have included them(father, mother,brother) and included their FORM-47-A and aadhard card as proofs. I am single.

Please guide me whether I have to remove these members from my application, if so how I can do that?

Need your suggestion and help.


----------



## shwethapenumalla (May 22, 2018)

*Need your Advice !!*

Hello,

I have 75 points for 190 Visa - 
Age 30
Work 10
Education 15
Spouse 5
Pte - 10
State sponsorship - 5

And I have lodged EOI on march 30,2018 for Software Engineer Code.
But I got to know that NSW is considering the PTE 20 points and providing invitation for the same. 
Pleas let me know should I go ahead take PTE for 20 , or shall I wait with my 75 points. 

Thanks,
Poorna


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shwethapenumalla said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you can, try to work on your PTE. It will even give you a 100% chance to get 189. Don’t just wait, because others are trying to increase their points while you are waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

sandeepnl said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your Anzesco code and state? Mine is 261312 and NSW.
> ...


I have applied on 15th feb but no news for me as well.


----------



## shwethapenumalla (May 22, 2018)

Thank you for your reply ! I will work on my PTE score


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Immitracker is estimating my grant date to be 13th June for 10th Feb lodgement. But people with lodgement date in march and april are getting grants.
Not sure whats happening? 



sandeepnl said:


> Same here, I am with same Anzesco code, applied on Feb 9th, getting more anxious when I see Feb 15 got grant. don't know why they skipped me


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Immitracker is estimating my grant date to be 13th June for 10th Feb lodgement. But people with lodgement date in march and april are getting grants.
> 
> Not sure whats happening?




That’s why its called estimation. As simple as that. It works by performing statistical average based on the available data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah, I know that's only estimation, so based on that there is still time for grant just to be positive. 

The only thing we can do is to wait and see what's happening in the coming days .




foxes said:


> That’s why its called estimation. As simple as that. It works by performing statistical average based on the available data.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Yeah, I know that's only estimation, so based on that there is still time for grant just to be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we can do is to wait and see what's happening in the coming days .




Very true. Good luck mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Are you also a software engineer? Maybe something about the anzco code really..


animesh1d said:


> Immitracker is estimating my grant date to be 13th June for 10th Feb lodgement. But people with lodgement date in march and april are getting grants.
> Not sure whats happening?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Developer Programmer - 261312.
Not sure if it's for Anzesco code, we can speculate whatever we can if it's anzesco code or state or something else.....DIBP knows the exact reason better than us but the problem is that they are not going to tell us the reason 



Waderwander said:


> Are you also a software engineer? Maybe something about the anzco code really..


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Is anyone aware of CO calling up and verifying the details by interviewing the candidate ?
Thanks!


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Haha yes! And we can’t but help to speculate


animesh1d said:


> Developer Programmer - 261312.
> Not sure if it's for Anzesco code, we can speculate whatever we can if it's anzesco code or state or something else.....DIBP knows the exact reason better than us but the problem is that they are not going to tell us the reason
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

MartinPlace said:


> I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.
> 
> *Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> *EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, l would like to know what is the best way to pay for Visa fees? I will have to pay for myself and 3 dependants. How much does it translate to in INR... I am just preparing in the hopes of getting an invite in a couple of months...70 for 189 and 75 for 190.. applied for both Vic and NSW in March.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

debeash said:


> Hi, l would like to know what is the best way to pay for Visa fees? I will have to pay for myself and 3 dependants. How much does it translate to in INR... I am just preparing in the hopes of getting an invite in a couple of months...70 for 189 and 75 for 190.. applied for both Vic and NSW in March.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi I have lodged mine and it costed 3 lakhs 80 thousand roughly on 22 march


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Arun1981 said:


> Hi I have lodged mine and it costed 3 lakhs 80 thousand roughly on 22 march


Thanks Mate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Can anyone help me with the process of getting UK PCC?... I have stayed in UK for a period of 1 year 8 months from 2007 November to 2009 July.. what are the documents required and how to apply from India?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2811 (Nov 18, 2017)

debeash said:


> Can anyone help me with the process of getting UK PCC?... I have stayed in UK for a period of 1 year 8 months from 2007 November to 2009 July.. what are the documents required and how to apply from India?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can apply online


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## neetu123 (May 23, 2018)

churek said:


> This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 190 visa submission. :couch2:
> 
> I know there's already for 189, just want to create a specific thread for 190 people. Atleast to keep us updated with the trend for our visa type.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am new to this process so please help

What's the probability if I have a score of 70 for Victoria state including state sponsorship ?How long is it taking to invite people?


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

neetu123 said:


> churek said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 190 visa submission.
> ...


Hi Neetu,
Welcome on board!
Well, we need some more info so we can guide you accordingly. What's your ANZSCO code and and your points breakdown?? And also in case you are not aware of it, Vic won't consider any more applications for this FY.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi!!! I want to apply for 190 aslo as currently I am having 70 points for 189 for ANZSCO 133111. 189 EOI applied on Mar 21 2018. 
My agent is saying that he has already tick marked the option for NSW, however, there is no invite from that state received so far. What is the minimum amount required to show and from how much time. I am applying for my family of 4 (2 kids). Any insight like for which states I should go for with this ANZSCO.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

How commonly CO asks for birth certificate? I Didn’t upload simply because I don’t have it, should I need to apply for one?


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Birth Certificate is an important document.

NADRA is giving computerized birth certificate. i suggest you to get one and upload soon if you have already lodged the visa.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

scorpioyas said:


> Birth Certificate is an important document.
> 
> NADRA is giving computerized birth certificate. i suggest you to get one and upload soon if you have already lodged the visa.




I am out of the country, i can only get from union council ? Would that be ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

if i have a successfull assesment with ICT Security Specialist can i use the same reference letter to apply for another code or i have rights to change the reference letters as well , but logically i think we should not change


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

if i have a successfull assesment with ICT Security Specialist can i use the same reference letter to apply for another code or i have rights to change the reference letters as well , but logically i think we should not change


----------



## abhisheksinha (May 23, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> if i have a successfull assesment with ICT Security Specialist can i use the same reference letter to apply for another code or i have rights to change the reference letters as well , but logically i think we should not change


I have the same question as I have applied for ACS under ICT Security Specialist citing the roles and responsibilities pertaining to the Security Profile, however, 4 years of experience has been deducted by ACS with the reason that my education was not closely related to the ICT Security Specialist Role.

Can i apply for the different ANZSCO code (Programmer Analyst) ? and can i update the roles and responsibilities as the previous one was related to the Security Specialist Role ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> How commonly CO asks for birth certificate? I Didn’t upload simply because I don’t have it, should I need to apply for one?


Not really, passport should suffice.

I applied without birth certificates and didnt face any issues


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I am out of the country, i can only get from union council ? Would that be ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Union council is fine. Just translate into English.

Also try to arrange Family Registration Certificate for more authentic proof.

https://www.nadra.gov.pk/identity/identity-frc/


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.

All the best for others! 

261313 - Software Engineer
PTE 5th Attempt: 07-December-2017 (L =84; R= 85; W= 82; S=90)
190 Total Points : 75(70+5)
ACS Submitted: 13-December-2017
ACS Result: 07-February-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW) : 09-February-2018
NSW Pre-invite: 16-February-2018
NSW Application Lodged: 19-February-2018
NSW Approval : 02-March-2018
Visa Lodgement Date : 06-March-2018
Grant : 23-May-2018eace:


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...





Congrats mate~ grant in 77 days is pretty fast


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats man! Did you upload the Hap Id letter as well in your evidence of health section in immi account?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congratss and all the best for your OZ journey. Mine is 102 days and still counting. 



Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Congratss and all the best for your OZ journey. Mine is 102 days and still counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would u like to be in my shoes?
Today is 5 months and 1 day...still nothing happened...no even CO contact


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi friends.

I applied for 190 visa on Feb16. Is uploading Birth Certificate mandatory?

Whereas my agent is saying SSC Memo is sufficient as evidence of age or birth.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I can't predict what will happen going ahead, I may land in your shoes.
102 days and counting doesn't mean I am impatient, but I am also not sure of the process followed by DIBP for granting.

Nevertheless, have patience you will get your golden letter soon. 



Ronco88 said:


> Would u like to be in my shoes?
> Today is 5 months and 1 day...still nothing happened...no even CO contact


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's really fast. Can I check if you applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Granted
Friends,

I have received my grant today. Thank everyone in this forum. This forum helped me lot with lots of information. 
Here is my timeline

190 QLD 233311
EA Aplication - 01/07/2017 
EA Result - 02/08/2017 
QLD EOI	- 03/01/2018
Pre Invite	- 04/01/2018
QLD Invite	- 31/01/2018
Lodgment DIBP	- 06/02/2018 

Grant	- 23/05/2018🎆🎉🎈🎉


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats. Now you can change your signature from Grant -  to Granted - :dance:



sikkandar said:


> Granted
> Friends,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thank everyone in this forum. This forum helped me lot with lots of information.
> ...


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> Congrats! That's really fast. Can I check if you applied onshore or offshore?


One of my friend got grant yesterday in 35 days, that too offshore.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

What's the total points?




Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> One of my friend got grant yesterday in 35 days, that too offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> One of my friend got grant yesterday in 35 days, that too offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


35 days...waooo seems a dream to me


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> What's the total points?


261313, 30 + 15 + 5 exp + 20 pte + 5 ss, 70 + 5 logde date is 16th April 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

What do you guys do during the waiting time? I got so distracted from my daily responsibilities ... can't focus on the work, yet it's still too early to look for job advertisements or housing in Aus ...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> What do you guys do during the waiting time? I got so distracted from my daily responsibilities ... can't focus on the work, yet it's still too early to look for job advertisements or housing in Aus ...


If you've uploaded all the docs, start looking for a job and a house. If you've arranged for them as well then start drinking 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

it is really nerve wracking to wait. lodged my visa application last Feb 9, still no news as of today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> What do you guys do during the waiting time? I got so distracted from my daily responsibilities ... can't focus on the work, yet it's still too early to look for job advertisements or housing in Aus ...


just relax, it will come soon or later.  that's what i did. :bump2:


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am waiting too since 22 march 2018
I know it will come sooner or later


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sikkandar said:


> Granted
> Friends,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thank everyone in this forum. This forum helped me lot with lots of information.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats dude
Hope I can also.get it.around same timw






Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my grant today after 78 days wait. Been silent follower in this forum. I uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dulqer (May 19, 2018)

Hi can someone pls confirm if we can apply for a visa subclass 189 or 190 while on a tss visa


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> just relax, it will come soon or later.  that's what i did. :bump2:


I lodged on 15 03 2018....if i quit job and go back...in that case i just need to tell them by "Update us" right...abt my situation ...no need to fill any form right?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

another slow day.......


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I am just wondering if the applications having more than one applicant are taking time, just unable to find the reason why they suddenly started skipping the files


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> I am just wondering if the applications having more than one applicant are taking time, just unable to find the reason why they suddenly started skipping the files


seems like they already opened march batch ...all random


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> seems like they already opened march batch ...all random


yes, it has become so random that it makes me worry. submitted our application feb 9. only consolation is that there are still applicants getting their grants within that time frame (1st and 2nd week of Feb) when i check the immitracker website. i don't know wheter it's the same set of officers who manage 189 and 190 application because this past few days as 190 slowed down, 189 becomes very busy.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> seems like they already opened march batch ...all random


infact couple of guys from April have got their DG in record time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> I lodged on 15 03 2018....if i quit job and go back...in that case i just need to tell them by "Update us" right...abt my situation ...no need to fill any form right?




You can also upload/send form1021, but update us generally suffice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Am wondering the same. That or is it the points? Not sure.


vardanlane said:


> I am just wondering if the applications having more than one applicant are taking time, just unable to find the reason why they suddenly started skipping the files


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Experts,
I have question, hope you can give me a solution.
My skills assessment was done in 2016 and I am still unable to get a invitation. Hopefully it will be after July.
My outcome of the skill assessment shows that my employment was assessed from 2007 Feb to 2016 July to claim 8 years.
If I will be invited after July 2018, can I still claim points for 8 years. As I read, they will count 8 years out of previous 10 years. Note that I am still working in the same place and same position.
Please clarify..


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Waderwander said:


> Am wondering the same. That or is it the points? Not sure.


The mystery of how they pickup cases is one that will never be solved 

Random approvals for march lodgement dates now means I have stopped guessing or worrying what date it will come - very frustrating given it's such a life changing decision.

I'm struggling to think of another situation you would pay 5000 dollars for such poor service? :tape2:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Waderwander said:
> 
> 
> > Am wondering the same. That or is it the points? Not sure.
> ...


Agreed! Only on day 65 and hoping to hear something at around 90, lodged Mar 20th with 80 points. Got everything crossed for all those that are waiting!!


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi I have on query ...what is IED heard it on this forum ...we have go before or after this date


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Agreed! Only on day 65 and hoping to hear something at around 90, lodged Mar 20th with 80 points. Got everything crossed for all those that are waiting!!


hold ur champagne bottle .....will open soooon


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I can assume 2 things, 1. if the candidate is at onshore and 2. if the candidate has higher points like 75 or more.
It's just an assumption



vardanlane said:


> I am just wondering if the applications having more than one applicant are taking time, just unable to find the reason why they suddenly started skipping the files


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

animesh1d said:


> I can assume 2 things, 1. if the candidate is at onshore and 2. if the candidate has higher points like 75 or more.
> It's just an assumption


I am assuming priority is given to onshore first then few codes and their countries to select the file. Hope our number comes soon in that list to get grant...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You can also upload/send form1021, but update us generally suffice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1022 or 1021?

i see a link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1022.pdf

is that the one


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi I have on query ...what is IED heard it on this forum ...we have go before or after this date



You must make an entry before this date to validate your visa.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

If you’re at the point of waiting for your grant, would occupation make a difference to how long you wait? Obviously they need you or you wouldn’t have had invite right??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> 1022 or 1021?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry mistyped! You are right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

RhiC said:


> If you’re at the point of waiting for your grant, would occupation make a difference to how long you wait? Obviously they need you or you wouldn’t have had invite right??


they might have quota where for each code they might have ceiling along with from country intake... In all everywhere lodged visa will get their PR but it might consume little more time...


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear All, 
I have lodged VISA application on 12/03/2018, still now no CO contacted and application is still in 'received' status.

I am blessed with baby boy a few weeks back.
Though no CO contacted me yet, I still uploaded form 1022 along with Passport and BC, in Immiaccount.

My question is do I also need to email these documents to dibp (apart from uploading in Immi) for enabling Hap Id?
If yes, what is the email address?
In how days id gets generated?
Please advise.

Many Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

What's going on with 190 visa grants???????????


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

On the way 👩‍🎓



icycool said:


> What's going on with 190 visa grants???????????


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Piyushtomar said:


> Congrats man! Did you upload the Hap Id letter as well in your evidence of health section in immi account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No..Generated HAP ID after submitting visa application.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

After getting grant of 190, do I need to delete other 189, 489 and 190 other states eoi? Or not necessary? Will it creates any problem while entering Australia?


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> After getting grant of 190, do I need to delete other 189, 489 and 190 other states eoi? Or not necessary? Will it creates any problem while entering Australia?


No, you dont need to delete other EOI as the system will automatically freeze them when you lodged a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) in skill select


----------



## Alkira (Jan 20, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear All,
> I have lodged VISA application on 12/03/2018, still now no CO contacted and application is still in 'received' status.
> 
> I am blessed with baby boy a few weeks back.
> ...


Just be patient, Sanjay. I lodged VISA in Dec 2017, uploaded all necessary documents in Jan, the first CO contact was in Mar to confirm paying the second instalment of the visa application charge, the second CO contact was in May to send an invoice for the second VAC.
You don't need to email dibp, the Hap ID will appear in onlineImmi Account one day or a few days after you pay the fee


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*190 Processing*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 190 application in 1st week of April. Still the application status is "Received" and No CO contact yet.

I got to know from different forums that we can call DIBP and check status on application. Giving them a call helps in expediting the process.

Is this correct ? Has anyone tried calling DIBP for follow-up ?

Please share the contact details of DIBP.. 

Cheers
Sid


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re at the point of waiting for your grant, would occupation make a difference to how long you wait? Obviously they need you or you wouldn’t have had invite right??
> ...


Should I be concerned that I’m the only one on immitracker for my occupation? Granted, I know not every person immigrating uses it.


----------



## Gaylesachi (May 25, 2018)

We will continue to assess all nomination applications received prior to 15 May 2018, however delays may occur in providing outcomes for these applications.
Please note that this is only a temporary measure to manage current demands. 

Hi all, I saw this 👆on live in Melbourne website


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI. 

I am hoping for 189 on 6th June

May I ask will my 189 be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

It means hopefully they have taken up our applications. I think they are taking complete measures to provide grant.

Just one Q pops up in my mind, they could have taken this measure while providing Invite why during grant?




Gaylesachi said:


> We will continue to assess all nomination applications received prior to 15 May 2018, however delays may occur in providing outcomes for these applications.
> Please note that this is only a temporary measure to manage current demands.
> 
> Hi all, I saw this 👆on live in Melbourne website


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
> My wife is the main applicant but I (the husband) am a HepB carrier, do I need to upload the Health Undertaking in advanced? My medical result is ok, everything is normal. My work in Au will not be related to hospital, doctor or nurse. Also My health assessment status in Immiaccount is stated as "Finalised and visa application can continue".
> 
> We are hoping for direct grant because we already uploaded everything upfront. Getting the CO contact you will just delay the grant by 3 months.


Since no one answered my question last month, I'll update you guys. We finally got CO contact today after 112 days from visa lodgement. CO is asking for my Health Undertaking Form 815.

We have uploaded everything upfront when we lodged Visa Application on 2 Feb 2018, except this Form 815 because we are not sure if we need to upload it since my Health Assessment status in Immiaccount is already stating "...finalised and visa processing can continue..."

Apparently, we still need to upload Form 815. So my suggestion for those who have medical conditions, just upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 in advanced.

We should have received a Direct Grant today instead of CO contact. But still it's a good news for my family because the CO team are already processing our Visa.
I hope we receive the Grant in less than 1 month after I submit my Form 815.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Good luck with your visa process; atleast something is going on for you.



Tsumeisu said:


> Since no one answered my question last month, I'll update you guys. We finally got CO contact today after 112 days from visa lodgement. CO is asking for my Health Undertaking Form 815.
> 
> We have uploaded everything upfront when we lodged Visa Application on 2 Feb 2018, except this Form 815 because we are not sure if we need to upload it since my Health Assessment status in Immiaccount is already stating "...finalised and visa processing can continue..."
> 
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> It means hopefully they have taken up our applications. I think they are taking complete measures to provide grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one Q pops up in my mind, they could have taken this measure while providing Invite why during grant?




Isn’t that information from VIC related to the state inviation only and not to visa grant? I mean the 190 visa process is not affected since its handled by federal gov. not state gov.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

RhiC said:


> Should I be concerned that I’m the only one on immitracker for my occupation? Granted, I know not every person immigrating uses it.


No not really... If thats the case probably of getting grant within 90 days is high


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Same thought I have. It ends in state approval of docs and once visa lodge is in, federal gov takes place but should noy take long as with visa 189 because state has reviewed it as well.


foxes said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > It means hopefully they have taken up our applications. I think they are taking complete measures to provide grant.
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree, but it's like redoing the same stuff again.
Nevertheless, we can only speculate, they are the final authority, but the problem is that they never disclose their process to outside world. I t may also be varying from CO to CO as well.



Waderwander said:


> Same thought I have. It ends in state approval of docs and once visa lodge is in, federal gov takes place but should noy take long as with visa 189 because state has reviewed it as well.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I agree, but it's like redoing the same stuff again.
> 
> Nevertheless, we can only speculate, they are the final authority, but the problem is that they never disclose their process to outside world. I t may also be varying from CO to CO as well.




Regardless, they are two independent processes. Federal gov will take a more thorough assessment since they have the final say (e.g employment verification, health assessment, PCC,etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Alkira said:


> No, you dont need to delete other EOI as the system will automatically freeze them when you lodged a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) in skill select


people like you create all this mess. What good comes out of the other EOIs in system? dont spread wrong practices. 

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> After getting grant of 190, do I need to delete other 189, 489 and 190 other states eoi? Or not necessary? Will it creates any problem while entering Australia?


Why do you want to have other EOIs in system even after getting grants? The onus is on you to clear other EOIs and make ways for others. Careless behaviour.... 

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, I agree. Let's hope we all get the Grant regardless of whatever is happening behind the scene.



foxes said:


> Regardless, they are two independent processes. Federal gov will take a more thorough assessment since they have the final say (e.g employment verification, health assessment, PCC,etc)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

More grants for random lodgement dates - the wonder of the DIPB system continues :doh:

The wait continues.....


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don’t be impatient. Current trend as per immitracker suggests that CO picks up the application at around 90-100 days of lodgement. This may vary for onshore applicants but somewhat consistent for offshore ones at this time. 

I would suggest to wait for 90 days at least, pick a book to read or something, I know it’s killing you out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Alkira said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


Hi Alkira,
I have already paid all the fee for me and my spouse, do I need to pay for new born also? What is this second installment?
I submitted all documents for my child, how many days it will take to generate hap Id if no contacted from CO yet?
Thanks


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Any grants reported today??


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dont think there will.be any grants today

When did you lodged your application?



Mitsi said:


> Any grants reported today??


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Arun1981 said:


> Dont think there will.be any grants today
> 
> When did you lodged your application?


11th Apr'18 and what about you?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lodged on 22 march



Mitsi said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont think there will.be any grants today
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Alkira,
> I have already paid all the fee for me and my spouse, do I need to pay for new born also? What is this second installment?
> I submitted all documents for my child, how many days it will take to generate hap Id if no contacted from CO yet?
> Thanks


No, you wont have to pay child fee. If child is born after the visa lodgement and before the grant than child will be added free of cost.

Second installment is alternative for the requirement of functional english for partner. 

As you have lodged visa in march, as per current trend CO will contact you in around late june or july time. He shall add the child and provide you HAP id then. 

Goodluck.


----------



## navedmir (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy to announce that I got my grant today morning. I have been a silent observer of the thread and it has helped me a lot in waiting time.

Visa Lodged : - 5th Feb 2018 
State NSW
Grant Date :- 26th May 2018


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats
But are they working on saturdays also?

QUOTE=navedmir;14483626]Happy to announce that I got my grant today morning. I have been a silent observer of the thread and it has helped me a lot in waiting time.

Visa Lodged : - 5th Feb 2018 
State NSW
Grant Date :- 26th May 2018[/QUOTE]


----------



## navedmir (Jan 1, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Congrats
> But are they working on saturdays also?
> 
> QUOTE=navedmir;14483626]Happy to announce that I got my grant today morning. I have been a silent observer of the thread and it has helped me a lot in waiting time.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They are, got the update today morning and also the grant letter has today's date


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Time for celebeations buddy
Hope I can also get in quick time




navedmir said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


They are, got the update today morning and also the grant letter has today's date[/QUOTE]


----------



## navedmir (Jan 1, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Time for celebeations buddy
> Hope I can also get in quick time
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot and best of luck to you.


----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)

sailent followers are getting more grants.......


----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)

forum216 said:


> sailent followers are getting more grants.......


so others , follow this trick, keep your head cool, dont get frustrated, dont post too often and rest is future.....


----------



## forum216 (Sep 19, 2017)

already posted and self replied |thrice| today, haha iam not following my own rule, hopefully rainy season will shower with visas, waiting for the next season.................................
I am not sure , but I was trying to entertain everyone today//forum216//tc//bye//


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

navedmir said:


> Happy to announce that I got my grant today morning. I have been a silent observer of the thread and it has helped me a lot in waiting time.
> 
> Visa Lodged : - 5th Feb 2018
> State NSW
> Grant Date :- 26th May 2018


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I have some questions about 190.. Up to now i was waiting for 189 with 70 points however the current trend does not give a hope any more. 
So i decided to go with 190 and i will apply for NSW. But i have some concerns about 190. Sorry if the questions are so dump but since i focused on 189 i dont have much info about 190.
I will appreciate if someone helps.
1- There is an obligation about living and working min 2 year in the state. Is "2 year duration" starting from arrival to the country or after finding a job?

2- In the website of homeaffairs there are some obligations after visa:
_Your obligations
If you are granted this visa, your nominating state or territory might require you to:
•	live in the nominating state or territory for a specified minimum time
•	tell them your address, both before and after you arrive in Australia
•	complete surveys and providing other information they ask for
•	meet any of their other requirements._

but what can be " meet any of their other requirements"?

3-Can the state ask me to live in a spesific place? eg, dont live in sydney, we need you in a rural area etc..

4-And what is my chance to get an invite? 
Occupation - structural eng.
experience 8+
PTE - proficient

Thanks in advance


----------



## navedmir (Jan 1, 2018)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Many thanks for your response, SqUats.


SqOats said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alkira,
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

yopik said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have some questions about 190.. Up to now i was waiting for 189 with 70 points however the current trend does not give a hope any more.
> So i decided to go with 190 and i will apply for NSW. But i have some concerns about 190. Sorry if the questions are so dump but since i focused on 189 i dont have much info about 190.
> I will appreciate if someone helps.
> ...


1- it is calculated once you move there permanently.
2- some states have extra requirements; Victoria for instance requires proof of funds.
3- NO 190 allows you to live anywhere in the state, unlike 489. 
4- no one can predict the state nomination, you have to apply and wait.

Good luck!


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Victoria doesnt require.proof of funds
I got my.nomination without showing any proofs


QUOTE=EAU2452;14486746]


yopik said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have some questions about 190.. Up to now i was waiting for 189 with 70 points however the current trend does not give a hope any more.
> So i decided to go with 190 and i will apply for NSW. But i have some concerns about 190. Sorry if the questions are so dump but since i focused on 189 i dont have much info about 190.
> I will appreciate if someone helps.
> ...


1- it is calculated once you move there permanently.
2- some states have extra requirements; Victoria for instance requires proof of funds.
3- NO 190 allows you to live anywhere in the state, unlike 489. 
4- no one can predict the state nomination, you have to apply and wait.

Good luck![/QUOTE]


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

What are the chances to get invited to apply for 190 NSW visa for Software Engineer(261313) with 75(70+5 SS)points?

Thanks,


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*ICT Business Analyst - 190 Visa - Post Fee Questions*

*Seniors need your help !!! *

I have paid the fee for Visa Class 190 i.e. AUD 3670. I have questions regarding most important documents - 

Q1. Should I go ahead and obtain PCC from USA and Singapore or should I wait for CO? Any pointers on obtaining PCC from USA and Singapore will be very helpful.

Q2. Should I go ahead with the Medical examination for Visa or should I wait for the CO's instructions? Please let me know.

Kindly advise me asap.

Thank you.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Victoria doesnt require.proof of funds
> I got my.nomination without showing any proofs
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is one of their requirements and I saw few cases when CO asked for proof of funds QL & NT also have the same requirement. they are very rare cases but still exist!!! 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

You need to declare the amount but they never ask for proofs
I declared the amount and got my invite within a month


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Arun1981 said:


> You need to declare the amount but they never ask for proofs
> I declared the amount and got my invite within a month


You need to declare the amount and there was a case earlier when applicant was asked to show proof of funds as well before getting final invite...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

We dont know hoe genuine the case as that guy reported that he was rejected because of this

My agent told.me he.has never seen this kinda case

It could be one in 1000 cases



Mitsi said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to declare the amount but they never ask for proofs
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> We dont know hoe genuine the case as that guy reported that he was rejected because of this
> 
> My agent told.me he.has never seen this kinda case
> 
> It could be one in 1000 cases


We say it is rare, but never say never


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Again ask any MARA agent
Dont speculate 
As i said my agent has never seen this kinda case



EAU2452 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > We dont know hoe genuine the case as that guy reported that he was rejected because of this
> ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have myself applied for 190 visa and got the invite without showing any proofs

Verify from MARA agent and then answer


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> I have myself applied for 190 visa and got the invite without showing any proofs
> 
> Verify from MARA agent and then answer


You are 1 of the 99.9% of cases who are not asked for this! but it does not mean that there is no 0.1% possibility. I don't care about what your agent says; I rely on what is written on the official websites and individuals' experience. for your info this requirement is also in QLD. 

Plus I personally know one person who has been asked for proof fund this month.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/settlement-funds-requirements/


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

nismavrik said:


> *Seniors need your help !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do not wait for CO to ask for PCC..
Go ahead and complete the process upfront if stays in those countries are more than 12 months. This will save time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ur.provided by you is of queensland
I have applied for victoria and they have not mentioned supporting docs for funds



EAU2452 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I have myself applied for 190 visa and got the invite without showing any proofs
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Ur.provided by you is of queensland
> I have applied for victoria and they have not mentioned supporting docs for funds


I don't know why u just want to argue! I hope CO will not ask u for any proof this is first of all. Secondly, I said it is extremely rare case, but possible even though it is lower than 1%!!!!

wish u best of luck!


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I.am.not arguing dude
For.victoria they have not.mentioed supporting docs and this for invite
As far as asking proofs from me
I have got close to 200000 aud
So thats not an issue for.me




EAU2452 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Ur.provided by you is of queensland
> ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

sanei05 said:


> I applied on Jan 22nd for database administrator for vic. I see from myimmitracker that applications after Jan22nd were granted now under 190 visa but not for this occupation. also from April 22nd, victoria applications have slowed down a lot. now they are approving all 2017 and few other country applications than India. is there they grant based on English points ?



Hi dude, did you got your grant or co contact? 
I have also lodged my visa on 22 march 2018
Dba 190 vic


----------



## Tannman (May 27, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> I have got close to 200000 aud
> So thats not an issue for.me


Tad bit unnecessary much?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Timeline:
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 4 Jan 18
Pre-invite NSW: 2 Feb 2018
Application: 2 Feb 2018
NSW Nomination Approval and ITA recieved: 9 Feb 2018
Visa Application: 12 Feb 2018
Documents submission: All complete.
Grant: 28 May 2018 
IED: 21 Feb 2019


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congratulations Ravi.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About time Ravi! 
Congrats. 
What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Congratulations.


ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Hearty congrats bro! I have been following your posts for a while and this is great news! Hoping I get the golden e-mail soon as well 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone and wishing you all the best wishes for your journey.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...



Congrats Ravi


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...





Hi All,

In my immigration account I could see under further assessment tab --> health Assessment for my wife status is "Examinations required".

However, if I see directly in health submitted section, I could see health clearance provided for my wife ( it's the same from starting few days after submitting medicals).

I have already responded back to co the same day (18th may) when he contacted with medical proof document which says all tests completed but heard nothing from him after that. 
Attached the same to immigration account portal.

I am worried for my application and need to get this sorted.

Please suggest what should I do as per your experience.

Additionally if someone could provide me any contact number of immigration department for queries it will be of great help.

Note: I have already tried +61261960196 but it says call next business day from Thursday.

Points :75 (20 PTE)
Software Engineer
NSW
Currently located in India


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you everyone and wishing you all the best wishes for your journey.


waoooo...cngr8s


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you everyone and wishing you all the best wishes for your journey.


today is holiday in AUS...when did u get the email? less than 1 hr is it?


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congrats Ravi and all the best


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone and wishing you all the best wishes for your journey.
> ...


Holiday only in Canberra. Not the rest of the country.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congratulations.



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Hi, am new to this chat room. i just received my invite from NSW under 190 too. submitted the form via the link from the email and made the AUD 300 payment. It says to wait for the next notification.

Meanwhile, can you advise what i should get ready? Should i get ready the PCC for myself and my dependants while waiting?



jas39gripen said:


> I received official ITA for 190NSW minuted ago, here is my timeline:
> General Accountant 221111
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi 
I too am facing the same issue. I am getting the "examinations required" status though I have already completed the examinations. Haven't been contacted by CO yet though


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Arun1981 said:


> I.am.not arguing dude
> For.victoria they have not.mentioed supporting docs and this for invite
> As far as asking proofs from me
> I have got close to 200000 aud
> So thats not an issue for.me


Good luck with your Visa process... just for your information please find screenshot from liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.in where they do state about financial requirement and also there is an question about finances where one fills the form... They can ask for funds if they are not sure about applicant...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yea thnks. That process is over as I have got the ita and lodged my visa on 22 march

Good luck to you also 🙂




Mitsi said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I.am.not arguing dude
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi
> 
> I too am facing the same issue. I am getting the "examinations required" status though I have already completed the examinations. Haven't been contacted by CO yet though




Is this medical!? It takes 3-7 days usually, my took long i think like 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Absolutely overjoyed to have received our grant today (28/05/18)....was expecting to take another few weeks given the randomness of the approval process 

Can't believe I'm actually reporting having the grant - thanks to all for the help and advice throughout the process, it's been a pleasure chatting with you all....

Sending best wishes and thoughts for all those still waiting - stay positive and good things will eventually happen....


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats dude
Can you please share your timeline



mancmike said:


> Absolutely overjoyed to have received our grant today (28/05/18)....was expecting to take another few weeks given the randomness of the approval process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I lodged my application on 7th-Dec



how many points you got and did you applied for state sponsor


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Absolutely overjoyed to have received our grant today (28/05/18)....was expecting to take another few weeks given the randomness of the approval process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy, when did you apply for Visa and which Skill?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> Good luck with your Visa process... just for your information please find screenshot from liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.in where they do state about financial requirement and also there is an question about finances where one fills the form... They can ask for funds if they are not sure about applicant...


I think in the last 4 years, i saw one applicant who "reported" (does not make it true) was requested financial evidence while migrating to vic.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mancmike said:


> Absolutely overjoyed to have received our grant today (28/05/18)....was expecting to take another few weeks given the randomness of the approval process
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually reporting having the grant - thanks to all for the help and advice throughout the process, it's been a pleasure chatting with you all....
> 
> Sending best wishes and thoughts for all those still waiting - stay positive and good things will eventually happen....


Congrats! all the best!


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Congrats buddy, when did you apply for Visa and which Skill?


Thanks all...full time below and in sig....

Code: 261313 Software Engineer 70pts
Age: 25pts | Edu: 20pts | PTE-A: 20pts | Exp: 5pts
ACS submitted: 08/10/17 
ACS +ve result: 29/11/17
PTE-A 90R/90W/90L/88S: 13/11/17
Medicals sent: 12/12/17
EOI 189 190(NSW): 29/11/17
NSW ITA: 18/12/17 
NSW ITA submitted: 27/12/17
NSW ITA approval: 13/02/18
NSW lodge: 18/02/18
Direct Grant: 28/05/18 

Best wishes to all still waiting out there....:high5:


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

*190 NSW in May 2018*

Hello everyone,

i have ACD +ve result in Dec 2017

on 27th May 2018 i Have applied for EOI for 190 subclass NSW with 60 points

Age: 30 points
Exp: 10 points
Education: 15 points
state sponsor: 5 points................total 60 points

I would like to know how much time it will take to get an invitation in my case. and what is the current situation in getting invitations?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mancmike said:


> Thanks all...full time below and in sig....
> 
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer 70pts
> Age: 25pts | Edu: 20pts | PTE-A: 20pts | Exp: 5pts
> ...


Sydney awaits, huh!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

85 days and counting... 

Good part is, I see the February queue is clearing up slowly......

The waiting is killing me man!!


----------



## mk2811 (Nov 18, 2017)

How much time it takes after the first CO contact..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2811 (Nov 18, 2017)

How much time it takes further after the first CO contact...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Very happy for you man. Congrats!!!


----------



## mjsc (May 28, 2018)

Hi All,
My first post in the forum!
I'm onshore applicant, applied on 7th Feb and got direct grant yesterday.
I'd like to thank the forum members and moderators for all the useful info shared here.
As a parting note, I'd like to share one info too..
I've seen this common belief/speculation that once Visa docs are submitted, it's better not to update it further (after the last attachment upload) as it might affect our queue position. I'd like to convey to all of you that it's not true. I had uploaded a doc just before the date of my grant and still got it. What really matters is that your application should be complete and have all supporting docs when CO views it. 
All the best to all you guys!


----------



## mjsc (May 28, 2018)

Hi All,
My first post in the forum!
I'm onshore applicant, applied on 7th Feb and got direct grant yesterday.
I'd like to thank the forum members and moderators for all the useful info shared here.
As a parting note, I'd like to share one info too..
I've seen this common belief/speculation that once Visa docs are submitted, it's better not to update it further (after the last attachment upload) as it might affect our queue position. I'd like to convey to all of you that it's not true. I had uploaded a doc just before the date of my grant and still got it. What really matters is that your application should be complete and have all supporting docs when CO views it. 
All the best to all you guys!


----------



## zeldak (May 2, 2018)

*Shoyuld I submit EOI for 190?*

Hi all,

Just a quick question: I am considering to submit EOI for NSW state sponsorship. But, I may not be able to move there in a year or maybe more as I am working full-time in Melbourne and have good chance to receive a permanent contract. do you think this is risky in terms of future citizenship application? Or, any chances that my PR may be withdrawn? 

I would appreciate if you can give advice.


Note: I am thinking of 190 because after 3 years of student visa and sponsorship 457, I do not want to wait more for 189... and, family complications, too.. 


_*Occupation: Chemical Engineering (233111)
current points: 70
(Age: 30, Skilled employment: 10, degree: 15 + 5 (Studied MBA in Melbourne), English: 10
EOI submitted for 189 on 29.05.2018
EOI submitted for 190 ???*_


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Just received CO contact asking for PCC of Hong Kong.
Stupid Hong Kong Police requires a reference letter from CO to apply for PCC.
Hong Kongers can never get direct grant.:frusty:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> Just received CO contact asking for PCC of Hong Kong.
> Stupid Hong Kong Police requires a reference letter from CO to apply for PCC.
> Hong Kongers can never get direct grant.:frusty:


atleast things r moving....cheers


----------



## prasanna123 (Nov 10, 2017)

I got direct grant on Monday, 28th May 2018. 

My details are below:
- Profession: ICT Business Analyst 261111
- Points: 75 (Age 25, Exp 15, Edu 15, PTE 10, Spouse 5, NSW 5)
- Pre NSW Invite: 1st Dec 2018
- Received NSW Invite: 31st Jan 2018
- VISA launched: 8th Feb 2018
- PCC and Medicals: 12th Feb 2018
- Received Grant on: 28th May 2018


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Team, Good day to all.

I am new to this forum and am looking for some guidance in relation to my situation.

I am on a 457 sponsored visa since Sep 14 and the visa validity is up to 11 Sep 2018.

I have lodged my 190 visa application on 9th April 2018 with my medicals and all documents uploaded on 16th April 2018. unfortunately my position was made redundant on 20th April 2018. I have 90 days to find a new sponsor but with just 4 months valid on my visa, I am not getting any new sponsorship. I am with my family here and my 2 kids are in school here in BRisbane. I have written a detailed email to home affairs about my situation and asking to speed up my case if possible keeping in mind my situation. My BVA will be active on 11 sep 2018 but my 90 days time post sponsorship cease is July 18th 2018.

May I know if someone has any idea / similar situations in the past and what actions were taken. My worry is that I will have to relocate with my family to India and wait until the grant is done. Or if my 457 visa is not cancelled post 18th July (90 days after my sponsorship ceased) and allowed to remain valid to expire naturally, then my BVA will come into effect. 

What should be my Plan A and Plan B in my case? 

Appreciate your inputs and thoughts.

ANZAC Code: 263111
PTE Score : (L 81 - R 82 - S - 82 W - 85) 20 PTS
Education : 15
Age : 15
Experience : 20
NSW Nomi : 5

Total Points : 75
NSW invite : 5 Feb 2018
NSW approval : 23 Mar 2018
190 VISA lodged: 9 Apr 2018
Medicals : 16 Apr 2018 

Redundant : 20 Apr 2018   

No updates or CO contact yet.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

There’s no point in being worried. Since you’ve already lidged your 190 Visa, a bridging Visa will become active once your existing visa expires till 190 Visa decision is made. You can relax mate. Cheers!


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats . I have below questions can anyone answer. Please help me. 

Hi,
My wife delivers baby after EOI submitted and State Sponsor ship applied after Visa Lodged but decision is not finalized . I have submitted my Visa application on 01st Dec 2017

Initially i didn't added both of them as the baby doesn't have a name, birth certificate and passport. So i have just included my wife as non-migrating dependent.

Now i want to include my wife and new born child as migrating dependent. As the child is born after Visa lodged but before grant of visa , so i understand i have to pay Visa fees for my wife and kid as well.

Now the question is :

1. Which form i need to fill to move my non-migrating spouse to migrating dependent.

2. For my kid whether i have to fill 1022 form or 1436 form ? or Either of the same form should contains details for both spouse and kid

3. Do i need to fill the forms and send it to CO only once it is assigned or even before i can fill and upload as an attachement in the visa application now also

4. At which stage i have to pay the Visa fees for them as i am not seeing any payment link in my immi account as of now. or only CO will verify additional applicant and inform me for making the payment with the process


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> There’s no point in being worried. Since you’ve already lidged your 190 Visa, a bridging Visa will become active once your existing visa expires till 190 Visa decision is made. You can relax mate. Cheers!


Thanks mate for the positive hope. I would be happy if that is the case. But I have been told that my 457 visa would be cancelled after 90 days of ceasing sponsorship. 

The options before me as per DIBP are:

1. I will have to find a new sponsorship within 90 days of ceasing sponsorship.
2. Apply for a new substantative visa and provide proof
3. Exit Australia.

As you said, even if I have applied for 190 visa, I cannot stay after my 90 days of ceasing sponsorship. Practically, speaking no one will sponsor a visa that is going to expire in 4 months and that too in a situation where a new sponsorship processing is going to take atleast 9 months.

My 90 days time frame ends on July 18th and my BVA will come into effect on 11 of September. If DIBP decides to cancel my 457 Visa, then my Bridging visa will also get cancelled and I will be without any visa which means it is an unlawful stay.

This is where I am totally lost.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I Have lodged my Visa on Feb 14 2018 , 100 + days and still counting


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

prasanna123 said:


> I got direct grant on Monday, 28th May 2018.
> 
> My details are below:
> - Profession: ICT Business Analyst 261111
> ...


Did you attach form 80 as well?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

victory123 said:


> Thanks mate for the positive hope. I would be happy if that is the case. But I have been told that my 457 visa would be cancelled after 90 days of ceasing sponsorship.
> 
> The options before me as per DIBP are:
> 
> ...


That does make sense to me, your interpretation - were you able to corroborate with a MARA agent / migration lawyer? 

Also the following makes sense to me too: cause if the BVA comes into effect when your previous substantive visa expires/is cancelled - then you wouldn't have to worry. E.g. from DHA they use the word "end" (bolded below). 

"A Bridging visa A (BVA) is a temporary visa. It can be granted if you lodge an application in Australia for a new substantive visa while you still hold a current substantive visa.

It allows you to remain lawfully in Australia after your current substantive visa *ends* and while your new substantive visa application is being processed. A substantive visa is any visa which is not a bridging visa or a criminal justice visa or an enforcement visa."


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

I have similar profile with you except for occupation. Visa lodged February 8th with medicals on the 12th, nothing yet for me. Still hopeful regardless.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

prasanna123 said:


> I got direct grant on Monday, 28th May 2018.
> 
> My details are below:
> - Profession: ICT Business Analyst 261111
> ...


I have similar profile with you except for occupation. Visa lodged February 8th with medicals on the 12th, nothing yet for me. Still hopeful regardless.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sujju said:


> Congrats . I have below questions can anyone answer. Please help me.
> 
> Hi,
> My wife delivers baby after EOI submitted and State Sponsor ship applied after Visa Lodged but decision is not finalized . I have submitted my Visa application on 01st Dec 2017
> ...


Below are my responses.

1- Use form 1436 to add your wife to your existing application.
2- Use 1022 to inform about the child's birth. Provide child birth certificate and passport. I emailed these documents to the CO. But, in your case there hasnt been any CO contact yet, I suggest you attach them on your immiaccount under OTHERS documents.
3- You can do it now. It will save you time.
4- You dont need to pay the visa fee for child, its free as long as child's DOB is after visa lodged date. For wife, your CO will ask you to pay the visa fee before adding her in your immiaccount. CO shall provide you the details of how to make the payment.

Hope it helps.

Goodluck.


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

mjsc said:


> Hi All,
> My first post in the forum!
> I'm onshore applicant, applied on 7th Feb and got direct grant yesterday.
> I'd like to thank the forum members and moderators for all the useful info shared here.
> ...


Congrats!! I completely agree with last sentence..


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
On 25th May 2018, my application status changed from Received to Initial Assessment and I received email to provide more documents that I did on 29th May 2018.
Today, the status is changed to Further assessment.

What do you guys think should I expect the grant email?


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

*190 NSW in May 2018*

What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW with 60 points?
i applied on 27th may, can anyone with 60 point share their experience when and how they got the invitation?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I also did on 10th Feb and nothing happened till now...



vardanlane said:


> I Have lodged my Visa on Feb 14 2018 , 100 + days and still counting


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

SqOats said:


> Below are my responses.
> 
> 1- Use form 1436 to add your wife to your existing application.
> 2- Use 1022 to inform about the child's birth. Provide child birth certificate and passport. I emailed these documents to the CO. But, in your case there hasnt been any CO contact yet, I suggest you attach them on your immiaccount under OTHERS documents.
> ...


Thanks for quick reply.

forgot to mention that CO already contacted me twice. last co contact date 26th april 2018. replied to co date 22 may 2018. 

for point 1 and 2 from above Can i directly email the co following docs
birth certificate, passport and form 1436 and 1022. 
also i am in confusion weather to add my wife and child or wait for grant. Normally what is the time frame for grant after 2nd co contact provided every thing goes smooth. 

Can you please help me on this. should i wait for my grant and add my wife and kid later or inform co now itself. i am bit worried about processing times.

Thanks

Mohammed sujavuddin


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Same here.. I applied on feb 19.. Haven't heard anything from CO.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

What are your points and code?



Aveynaz said:


> Same here.. I applied on feb 19.. Haven't heard anything from CO.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

I applied in civil engineering.. Points 65 + 5 points from nsw.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

My assumption is that they are now picking onshore applicants first and people with higher points like 70+5 or more. It's just an assumption.
Hopefully our turn will come.



Aveynaz said:


> I applied in civil engineering.. Points 65 + 5 points from nsw.


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Our is lodged on 11 Feb and no status yet 😞


animesh1d said:


> I also did on 10th Feb and nothing happened till now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That does make sense to me, your interpretation - were you able to corroborate with a MARA agent / migration lawyer?
> 
> Also the following makes sense to me too: cause if the BVA comes into effect when your previous substantive visa expires/is cancelled - then you wouldn't have to worry. E.g. from DHA they use the word "end" (bolded below).
> 
> ...


Thanks once again for the detailed response and I totally agree with your quote and statement above. I had the same question with DIBP and they cleared my doubt by stating that the VISA should end naturally ( like the validity date should occur naturally and not a premature visa cancellation). IN my case, as my visa is likely to be cancelled after 90th day, my BVA will not come into effect at all as it is expected to be automatically active on 11 sep 2018 and not july 18th 2018. 
Having said that, I am wondering as how to convince the DIBP that in my case, the natural expiry is just only 50 days ahead and hence would be appreciated if they can allow the visa to expire naturally rather than cancelling it and then making me unlawful.

And to answer to your question about consultation with a Migration AGent, YES, I did and they too say the same that my visa is likely to get cancelled if the DIBP just goes ahead as per the books. But they suggested to reach them 2 weeks before the expected visa cancellation date and they can file a request on my behalf to request a BVE or extension of the existing visa or to activate the BVA. I am not sure what to expect out of that but that is the only hope from a migration lawyer. I am trying to explore any other options that I can start to look into from now on. OR if it is almost certain that they would cancel, I will have to plan to relocate, discontinue my kids education, and wait at offshore for the grant and then be back. I cannot take up any jobs offshore nor I can apply for any jobs now here.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

victory123 said:


> Thanks once again for the detailed response and I totally agree with your quote and statement above. I had the same question with DIBP and they cleared my doubt by stating that the VISA should end naturally ( like the validity date should occur naturally and not a premature visa cancellation). IN my case, as my visa is likely to be cancelled after 90th day, my BVA will not come into effect at all as it is expected to be automatically active on 11 sep 2018 and not july 18th 2018.
> Having said that, I am wondering as how to convince the DIBP that in my case, the natural expiry is just only 50 days ahead and hence would be appreciated if they can allow the visa to expire naturally rather than cancelling it and then making me unlawful.
> 
> And to answer to your question about consultation with a Migration AGent, YES, I did and they too say the same that my visa is likely to get cancelled if the DIBP just goes ahead as per the books. But they suggested to reach them 2 weeks before the expected visa cancellation date and they can file a request on my behalf to request a BVE or extension of the existing visa or to activate the BVA. I am not sure what to expect out of that but that is the only hope from a migration lawyer. I am trying to explore any other options that I can start to look into from now on. OR if it is almost certain that they would cancel, I will have to plan to relocate, discontinue my kids education, and wait at offshore for the grant and then be back. I cannot take up any jobs offshore nor I can apply for any jobs now here.


I can understand what you must be going through, But please be positive. Worrying wont get you any good. Be positive and I am sure things will work out for the best. consult some more pple or Mara agents to find the best option and work around. I feel the DHA should understand that sending someone back for couple of months, getting kids out of school and all that. Be brave mate, you are almost there !! FAITH


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW with 60 points?
> 
> i applied on 27th may, can anyone with 60 point share their experience when and how they got the invitation?




It depends on the occupation. If yours is ICT related or accountant, 60 is impossible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

rockytechie said:


> I can understand what you must be going through, But please be positive. Worrying wont get you any good. Be positive and I am sure things will work out for the best. consult some more pple or Mara agents to find the best option and work around. I feel the DHA should understand that sending someone back for couple of months, getting kids out of school and all that. Be brave mate, you are almost there !! FAITH


Thanks mate for your understanding and encouragement. Appreciated. I am still positive and do have valid point to convince the DIBP but all doors are closed at the moment. I visited the DIBP office in person but was not allowed to meet any officers and was asked to just send an email for which I received only an automated email.

I am hoping that direct grant can be expected within the time frame or else at least I would be allowed to stay with any bridging visa as appropriate as per DIBP until the grant. But Still I am open to look into any suggestions from anyone in the forum so that I would not feel I missed out an opportunity.


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> It depends on the occupation. If yours is ICT related or accountant, 60 is impossible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for your reply,

i have done acs result positive which says 

" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

it mean ICT is related. then what ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> thanks for your reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need at least 70 points (without state sponsorship points) for 263111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi all, I got my invite on 4 of January, 190 visa lodged for Victoria on 24 January. On 12 April was asked for form 80 and medical and English proof for my wife (medical was done but did it again) replied on 8 of May. They called my employer on the 13 of May and nothing since.

Now I realized, in form 80 I failed to mention my MBA studies because are unrelated with my occupation. Could this be a problem if somehow they find out I missed that information?

Concerning previous discussion, I was also not asked for proof of funds by Victoria. It is probably so that you can not ask for welfare in my opinion.


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Also, concerning invites, I think it is not only up to the points but the C.V. makes a huge impact. I got my invite with 60+5 points a friend of mine did not with 65+5.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Is there anyone from NSW, who applied before February and haven't heard of any progress?? Just to confirm if it takes more time?


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Aveynaz said:


> Is there anyone from NSW, who applied before February and haven't heard of any progress?? Just to confirm if it takes more time?


I applied in Feb 9th for NSW with 70 points, till now application status is in Received state, no CO contact, etc. I don't know whats happening


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I applied on 10th Feb with 70 points, no news 
May be they are considering onshore applicants and higher points first.




sandeepnl said:


> I applied in Feb 9th for NSW with 70 points, till now application status is in Received state, no CO contact, etc. I don't know whats happening


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Also, concerning invites, I think it is not only up to the points but the C.V. makes a huge impact. I got my invite with 60+5 points a friend of mine did not with 65+5.


Nice to see another agronomist. 
Is your occupation Agri, Scientist or Consultant ?


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice I did not expected to see another one. Consultant 234111 if I am not wrong. What is your status and experience so far, wgat visa are you expecting?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

It depends upon your occupation. If you’re a motor mechanic you’ll probably get the invitation in no time. If you’re from pro-rata or non pro-rata occupation chances at this point of time is almost 0%. You need to have at least 65 or 70 points to have any chances of being sponsored. Try to better your point scores. Good luck.


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> I applied on 10th Feb with 70 points, no news
> May be they are considering onshore applicants and higher points first.


even I think same, did anyone offshore with 70 points got the grant, esp those who applied for Visa on Feb for 261312 (Developer Programmer)?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Nice I did not expected to see another one. Consultant 234111 if I am not wrong. What is your status and experience so far, wgat visa are you expecting?


Same occupation here. I just have got my assessment outcome and now looking for SS NT & VIC as my points without SS are 55. 
How about your experience with SS Victoria ? Complete your 5 posts so that i can inbox you. 

Thanks


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dear members, Any speculations on invites for ICT system analyst with 70+5 from NSW in June. My EOI is submitted on 17 April with 70+5 and still awaiting invite. 

VIC clearly mentioned in their website that no invitations will be sent for this financial year.. I am worried as I will touch 40 years in Feb 2019 and will lose age points.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShCeeCee3791 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,
Need help, I will be moving to Sydney in a week's time on NSW 190 PR. As a prep I have been reaching out to recruiters/friends for job options. I have got a positive response from Mel, Victoria. Can someone suggest if its possible to approach the authorities in NSW and request them to allow me to work outside NSW? Does anyone in the group have any experience of a similar request? The considering company has a main office in Sydney, NSW however the current opening is in Mel, Victoria.
Thanks.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

agronomist1 said:


> Also, concerning invites, I think it is not only up to the points but the C.V. makes a huge impact. I got my invite with 60+5 points a friend of mine did not with 65+5.


HI Agronomist, 

Could you elaborate on how the CV makes a difference? Specifically, what should be in the CV that would hasten the process? 

What did you write in your CV?


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> agronomist1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice I did not
> ...


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Agronomist said:
> 
> 
> > You provably have all the documents from your vetasses so you send the same, and a form in which among other things you claim how much finances you have, I was not asked for proof. They have a template for the C.V. take your time, go in detail an be honest. I got my invite from Victoria in two weeks.
> ...


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

ShCeeCee3791 said:


> Hi,
> Need help, I will be moving to Sydney in a week's time on NSW 190 PR. As a prep I have been reaching out to recruiters/friends for job options. I have got a positive response from Mel, Victoria. Can someone suggest if its possible to approach the authorities in NSW and request them to allow me to work outside NSW? Does anyone in the group have any experience of a similar request? The considering company has a main office in Sydney, NSW however the current opening is in Mel, Victoria.
> Thanks.


I'm also interested in the view on this....i started the 190 NSW process last year with the view of moving independently to NSW.....however my current employer is now starting a Melbourne office that i could potentially transfer to...

Understand its a 'Moral Obligation' to stay and heavily frowned upon to move to another state.....however my current job search hasn't proved successful yet and it seems madness to pass the opportunity to move to the Melbourne office if the opportunity arose.....


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

mancmike said:


> I'm also interested in the view on this....i started the 190 NSW process last year with the view of moving independently to NSW.....however my current employer is now starting a Melbourne office that i could potentially transfer to...
> 
> Understand its a 'Moral Obligation' to stay and heavily frowned upon to move to another state.....however my current job search hasn't proved successful yet and it seems madness to pass the opportunity to move to the Melbourne office if the opportunity arose.....


Will moving to Victoria after getting 190 from NSW have any negative impact on citizenship application later? One needs to think in that line....my guess

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Will moving to Victoria after getting 190 from NSW have any negative impact on citizenship application later? One needs to think in that line....my guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Yep agree....i was unsure if there was any experiences of contacting NSW to explain the situation of being offered employment in another state?? Are they responsive to such discussions or more dismissive? 

I'm not actually sure what getting "released from the moral obligation" would mean as i guess nothing actually changes in terms of the visa (unless it converts to a 189?).....is it more just the paper trail for later down the line when applying for citizenship???


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Frankly I don't have any idea...some experts may pitch in..


mancmike said:


> Yep agree....i was unsure if there was any experiences of contacting NSW to explain the situation of being offered employment in another state?? Are they responsive to such discussions or more dismissive?
> 
> I'm not actually sure what getting "released from the moral obligation" would mean as i guess nothing actually changes in terms of the visa (unless it converts to a 189?).....is it more just the paper trail for later down the line when applying for citizenship???


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> agronomist1 said:
> 
> 
> > Agronomist said:
> ...


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> agronomist1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, concerning invites, I think it is not only up to the points but the C.V. makes a huge impact. I got my invite with 60+5 points a friend of mine did not with 65+5.
> ...


Hi, I just wrote all my responsibilities, who I work, what problems I face and solutions I find in detail, not like regular C.V. but more elaborate. I am not sure of this but believe invites for 190 are not based on points only but they see whether your particular skills are in demand and if they believe you could find a job with your experience.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear Members , i would like to take your suggestions for below:

While filing the application for nomination at NT website , there are three statement which we need to answer :
1- _Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT_ *how this point differ from point 3 below ? what i am planning for living part is to do comparative analysis with my current place of stay and highlight the positive aspect. While for the working part , i will highlight what opportunities are available in my skilled occupation and or close related skilled occupations. Some statistical examples from NT and government plans for future growth of my occupation.* 

2-_Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT_* here i am planning to send file for various vacancies available from my occupation and the jobs that i already applied.*

3- _A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.
_ *Here i am planning to include all points from statement 1 above along with a covering commitment statement.*

i would like to seek advice from learned members of the forum if i am going the right way.

The bottom line is that i want to make my case strong for 190 rather than 489 which usually NT gives to applicants who dont have any relative and job offer.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ShCeeCee3791 said:


> Hi,
> Need help, I will be moving to Sydney in a week's time on NSW 190 PR. As a prep I have been reaching out to recruiters/friends for job options. I have got a positive response from Mel, Victoria. Can someone suggest if its possible to approach the authorities in NSW and request them to allow me to work outside NSW? Does anyone in the group have any experience of a similar request? The considering company has a main office in Sydney, NSW however the current opening is in Mel, Victoria.
> Thanks.




I don’t think it will work. Getting a job offer in different states does not justify you to move states from their perspective. The genuine reason has to be you can’t get a job in the state. And that has to be backed up with evidence of your job applications and refusals over the time.

I’m sure you will not be the first person who ask this question. I mean if they let you do that, why didn’t they let others too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

*My Timeline*
EOI 190 Queensland: 10 May (70 points including state sponsorship)
Pre-Invitation by Queensland: 11 May
Apply for State Sponsorship: 14 May
Officially Nominated by Queensland: 18 May
Visa lodged and Fees paid: 19 May
Health Check at Clinic in Singapore: 21 May
All other documents attached: 23 May
Health Check Clearance provided: 24 May
Waiting for Direct Grant: Now

Good Luck guys!


----------



## gailfriz (Apr 29, 2018)

uniqueharvey said:


> *My Timeline*
> EOI 190 Queensland: 10 May (70 points including state sponsorship)
> Pre-Invitation by Queensland: 11 May
> Apply for State Sponsorship: 14 May
> ...


Wow your invitation was quick! What skilled employment did you submit?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

poxy2325 said:


> Dear Members , i would like to take your suggestions for below:
> 
> While filing the application for nomination at NT website , there are three statement which we need to answer :
> 1- _Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT_ *how this point differ from point 3 below ? what i am planning for living part is to do comparative analysis with my current place of stay and highlight the positive aspect. While for the working part , i will highlight what opportunities are available in my skilled occupation and or close related skilled occupations. Some statistical examples from NT and government plans for future growth of my occupation.*
> ...


A settlement statement is more about outlining your awareness regarding the costs (financial, time, etc) associated with living in that state - particularly as a new migrant. 

A commitment statement is more about your personal reasons for choosing to make NT home for two years. It shouldn't regurgitate statistics mindlessly, but use data to support any personal reasons (if you must). I don't plan to include any quantitative info in my Commitment Statement - just pure personal reasons. The more sincere the better imho. 

It should come naturally if you reflect honestly instead of treating it as a checkbox to be ticked 🙂


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

foxes said:


> I don’t think it will work. Getting a job offer in different states does not justify you to move states from their perspective. The genuine reason has to be you can’t get a job in the state. And that has to be backed up with evidence of your job applications and refusals over the time.
> 
> I’m sure you will not be the first person who ask this question. I mean if they let you do that, why didn’t they let others too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I recently just talked to some friends in Aus, they say that 190 visa holders change states a lot. Some people do not even land a foot in their nominated state. 

That's why some states are changing their 190 criteria. For example SA, they're limiting 190 people and force them to take 489 because too many 190 holders don't stay in SA after getting the visa. 

I guess we're worrying because most of us are from countries where laws are ambiguous and bureaucracy is a thing. However, Aus is a country of transparency. All the laws, rules and requirements can be found on their official website. There is no conditions written in a 190 visa grant letter, and the citizenship requirements on DHA website do not ask for any approval from the nominated state. 

When it comes to earning enough living for your family, it's a priority to have a proper job and people spread out all over Aus to find it as a basic instinct. After all, earning money is the most important task.

I'm not writing this to tell everyone to leave their nominated states freely. I was nominated by NSW and I do appreciate NSW for that. I'm just reporting what I’ve heard from my fellows, and my opinion in finding a job in Aus.


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

gailfriz said:


> Wow your invitation was quick! What skilled employment did you submit?


Mine is 224111 Actuary


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I had filed ACS in Dec 2017 for my wife. Received successful ACS in Feb end for relevant 4 years and 10 months.

But filed EOI in March 2018 with experience points as 10 points (considering 4.10 in Dec 2018 + 2 months till march 2018 - attached payslips and service letter for 2 more months).

After that she got a pre-invite and yesterday she got an invite to apply for Visa 190 from Victoria.

Now one of my friend says that since ACS says 4 years and 10 months, my wife's application would be rejected even if I supply additional documents.

Has anyone seen this ever happening with anyone. Please suggest, I really need suggestions for this.

Please help.

Regards
Ishant Dua


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had filed ACS in Dec 2017 for my wife. Received successful ACS in Feb end for relevant 4 years and 10 months.
> 
> ...


IMHO it should be fine as long as you entered no end date to her current employment (that was assessed positively for points by the assessing authority) in the EOI. 

Saying so as I've heard the EOI auto updates when you cross thresholds fit work experience anyway. 

Curious to hear from others too 🙂


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

mancmike said:


> I'm also interested in the view on this....i started the 190 NSW process last year with the view of moving independently to NSW.....however my current employer is now starting a Melbourne office that i could potentially transfer to...
> 
> Understand its a 'Moral Obligation' to stay and heavily frowned upon to move to another state.....however my current job search hasn't proved successful yet and it seems madness to pass the opportunity to move to the Melbourne office if the opportunity arose.....


Where are you searching for jobs? The software market is huge in Sydney, not hard to get a job if you are good. I already had a couple interviews (while overseas) and 2 job offers, and I don't even have a PR yet.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> mancmike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also interested in the view on this....i started the 190 NSW process last year with the view of moving independently to NSW.....however my current employer is now starting a Melbourne office that i could potentially transfer to...
> ...


#humblebrag


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> #humblebrag


You can think whatever you want, I am just sharing my experience and asking where he searches for jobs.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> You can think whatever you want, I am just sharing my experience and asking where he searches for jobs.




Hey NewPain,

Not really sure if you are get alerts. Just sent you a message, would you mind looking into that?

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## prasanna123 (Nov 10, 2017)

ShCeeCee3791 said:


> Hi,
> Need help, I will be moving to Sydney in a week's time on NSW 190 PR. As a prep I have been reaching out to recruiters/friends for job options. I have got a positive response from Mel, Victoria. Can someone suggest if its possible to approach the authorities in NSW and request them to allow me to work outside NSW? Does anyone in the group have any experience of a similar request? The considering company has a main office in Sydney, NSW however the current opening is in Mel, Victoria.
> Thanks.



Hey congratulations on your job. Could you let us know the process to apply and get the job from India as we also have a PR and want to apply and get a job from here.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A settlement statement is more about outlining your awareness regarding the costs (financial, time, etc) associated with living in that state - particularly as a new migrant.
> 
> A commitment statement is more about your personal reasons for choosing to make NT home for two years. It shouldn't regurgitate statistics mindlessly, but use data to support any personal reasons (if you must). I don't plan to include any quantitative info in my Commitment Statement - just pure personal reasons. The more sincere the better imho.
> 
> It should come naturally if you reflect honestly instead of treating it as a checkbox to be ticked 🙂


Thanks Bro , i have enough justification for each questions. will do that.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

What time they usually share emails for grant or contact. Is it normally in morning or evening or it could be anytime during the day. Just curious.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Where are you searching for jobs? The software market is huge in Sydney, not hard to get a job if you are good. I already had a couple interviews (while overseas) and 2 job offers, and I don't even have a PR yet.




Exactly what I think. Otherwise why would NSW invite so many 2611 and 2613.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

foxes said:


> Exactly what I think. Otherwise why would NSW invite so many 2611 and 2613.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is promising. Hope the NSW considers 70+5 pointers in their next invitation round..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> Exactly what I think. Otherwise why would NSW invite so many 2611 and 2613.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, it doesn't make sense to accept so many software engineers if there is no market for them. The problem are skills. They expect skilled people that can work on a higher level, that's why they pay high.

I don't want to sound like I am showing off, like the person previously mentioned, because I am not. After all, I didn't get a job because they are not willing to wait for me until I get the PR (before the interviews I didn't mention clearly about my visa status). 

I am just pointing out that there is a very big market there, so try harder or improve some skills.

BTW, NSW doesn't accept any excuses to allow people with 190 to move to another state, that is clearly stated on their website.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> Right, it doesn't make sense to accept so many software engineers if there is no market for them. The problem are skills. They expect skilled people that can work on a higher level, that's why they pay high.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I am showing off, like the person previously mentioned, because I am not. After all, I didn't get a job because they are not willing to wait for me until I get the PR (before the interviews I didn't mention clearly about my visa status).
> 
> ...


I am with you on this... I would say you are proactive by looking for jobs and building network over there... 

Sydney has a big market for IT folks and thats why they are inviting people with skill sets.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> I recently just talked to some friends in Aus, they say that 190 visa holders change states a lot. Some people do not even land a foot in their nominated state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you want to take the risk, go ahead. If one day they decide they want to enforce their rule, you can’t hide behind your 190 visa grant letter. That would be very ridiculous.

As you said, they are transparent in many ways. It is clearly stated what your responsibility is on their website, when you received preinvite, etc.

You didn’t tell people to leave their nominating states indeed. You, however, tell people it is ok to do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Where are you searching for jobs? The software market is huge in Sydney, not hard to get a job if you are good. I already had a couple interviews (while overseas) and 2 job offers, and I don't even have a PR yet.


They wont hire unless you are PR ..at least this is what a company HR told me in final round ....glad to hear you got offer letter without PR ...just go then why wait  PR will following you soon


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> They wont hire unless you are PR ..at least this is what a company HR told me in final round ....glad to hear you got offer letter without PR ...just go then why wait  PR will following you soon


No, they didn't want to hire me as well after I mentioned that my PR is still not approved and I am still waiting (they expected that I already have it)


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> No, they didn't want to hire me as well after I mentioned that my PR is still not approved and I am still waiting (they expected that I already have it)


June will start tomm....damn lets see when march batch get processed........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

MayI ask what language you are using as software engineer? My husband is using Ruby on Rails and is still waiting for our grant (lodged on feb 11) . Thinking if he should apply now while waiting for the grant.


newpain01 said:


> mancmike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also interested in the view on this....i started the 190 NSW process last year with the view of moving independently to NSW.....however my current employer is now starting a Melbourne office that i could potentially transfer to...
> ...


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> No, they didn't want to hire me as well after I mentioned that my PR is still not approved and I am still waiting (they expected that I already have it)


Did you use customized CV & cover letters per Aus market ? 

Which sources did you use to find the jobs , seek , indeed , Lkin , anything else?

Please advise.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I didn't use any customized CV or cover letter.
I used recruiters, a friend of mine in Sydney sent my CV to some recruiting companies and they applied to a couple of companies on my behalf.
Other than that, I have seen a lot of jobs on Seek, but the companies didn't reply.

I am working as a Full-Stack Developer, proficient in multiple programming languages some of them are Python, Haskell, Lisp, Clojure. Seems to have a good market there. There is a big market for PHP, Ruby and others, but PHP tend to be lower paid.
How about you?


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Today I got VAC2 invoice and paid it as well. Now waiting for Grant.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got VAC2 invoice and paid it as well. Now waiting for Grant.


what is VAC2 invoice for & how muh u paid?


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

Dear All,

I have lodged (single applicant) 190 VIC way back in Dec 2017. Have been contacted by CO twice. The first time was for spouse PCC and Passport and second time was for Australian Work experience and evidence of spouse relationship. Answered to CO last on 22 May 2018. 

My wife delivered baby after my Visa Lodge. 
Now i want to include my wife and new born child as migrating dependent. As the child is born after Visa lodged but before grant of visa , so i understand i don't have to pay Visa fees for my kid.

Now the question is :

1. Which form i need to fill to move my non-migrating spouse to migrating dependent.

2. For my kid whether i have to fill 1022 form or 1436 form ? or Either of the same form should contains details for both spouse and kid

3. Do i need to fill the forms and email to CO directly. 

4. At which stage i have to pay the Visa fees for them as i am not seeing any payment link in my immi account as of now. or only CO will verify additional applicant and inform me for making the payment with the process


Finally, i am expecting grant (if no issues further) in 3-4 weeks. So confused as to add them now or apply for partner visa later.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Rahul that is for people who don't meet functional English requirement for family. VCC2 Costs 4885 AUD.


rahul7star said:


> icycool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sujju said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have lodged (single applicant) 190 VIC way back in Dec 2017. Have been contacted by CO twice. The first time was for spouse PCC and Passport and second time was for Australian Work experience and evidence of spouse relationship. Answered to CO last on 22 May 2018.
> 
> ...


I replied to your post earlier but maybe you've missed.

1- Use form 1436 to add your wife to your existing application.
2- Use 1022 to inform about the child's birth. Provide child birth certificate and passport. I emailed these documents to the CO. But, in your case there hasnt been any CO contact yet, I suggest you attach them on your immiaccount under OTHERS documents.
3- Do both, upload forms on immiaccount and reply by email as well.
4- You dont need to pay the visa fee for child, its free as long as child's DOB is after visa lodged date. For wife, your CO will ask you to pay the visa fee before adding her in your immiaccount. CO shall provide you the details of how to make the payment.

I suggest you add both your wife and child now. Partner visa if applied separately will take 6-12 months processing time. Also, the visa fee is quite alot. At this stage, you wont have to pay for child and adding partner will cost you significantly less than applying for partner visa later. 

Only negative in adding them now is a possible delay in your grant. Unless you have some urgency to land in Aussie, this shouldnt bother you much. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

icycool said:


> Rahul that is for people who don't meet functional English requirement for family. VCC2 Costs 4885 AUD.


ohh 4885 AUD ??? wtf....PTE funtional is just 30 points in each section ...any1 can get that ....y u didnt try that earlier


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

I got my CO contact on May 30 after lodging on Feb 19. Asking further work documents. I have uploaded it. But does anyone know if we get any acknowledgement for uploading files. Not sure if it got uploaded or not.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

icycool said:


> Rahul that is for people who don't meet functional English requirement for family. VCC2 Costs 4885 AUD.


damn, that's a lot


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Aveynaz said:


> I got my CO contact on May 30 after lodging on Feb 19. Asking further work documents. I have uploaded it. But does anyone know if we get any acknowledgement for uploading files. Not sure if it got uploaded or not.


from what i heard...no acknowledgement..just press the IP button thats all  u may email them as well


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Aveynaz said:


> I got my CO contact on May 30 after lodging on Feb 19. Asking further work documents. I have uploaded it. But does anyone know if we get any acknowledgement for uploading files. Not sure if it got uploaded or not.


Just wanted to know, what were the additional documents that you have submitted now. Just wanted to make sure I have done everything.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Aveynaz said:
> 
> 
> > I got my CO contact on May 30 after lodging on Feb 19. Asking further work documents. I have uploaded it. But does anyone know if we get any acknowledgement for uploading files. Not sure if it got uploaded or not.
> ...


I missed to upload the original citizenship. And also my experience letter which i had included in my CDR report. These are the only documents required.


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi there, 
I wanna ask a question. I lodged my 190 on 29th March 2018, and I uploaded all document except my international police clearance. I am wondering why I still haven’t received any contact from a CO requesting more information? 
I got nominated by Victorian Government - and I got 60 points in total - 55 plus 5, and I’m onshore. Just wondering how long does it take as I’m getting a bit impatient! Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello friends. I have a small query regarding my health insurance. I am currently in Australia in Student Visa which expires only after a year. But since I have already lodged my 190 Visa, I am planning to apply for medicare. Can I withdraw from OSHC if I get medicare card? Will that affect my current visa status? Any suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hi there,
> I wanna ask a question. I lodged my 190 on 29th March 2018, and I uploaded all document except my international police clearance. I am wondering why I still haven’t received any contact from a CO requesting more information?
> I got nominated by Victorian Government - and I got 60 points in total - 55 plus 5, and I’m onshore. Just wondering how long does it take as I’m getting a bit impatient! Thanks for your help in advance!


I think March processing will start soon....just wait for few days


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> Hello friends. I have a small query regarding my health insurance. I am currently in Australia in Student Visa which expires only after a year. But since I have already lodged my 190 Visa, I am planning to apply for medicare. Can I withdraw from OSHC if I get medicare card? Will that affect my current visa status? Any suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.




Don’t stop your insurance while you’re still on student visa. It might result in breach of your conditions. Once you get your Medicare then you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Yeah I am also thinking the same. Thank you.


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I have lodged my V190 Visa on April 30. My ACS is valid only till August 16. Do I need to apply for ACS again? I contacted DIBP, they told your case officer will ask if he requires. 

Regards,
Deepika M


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Congrats!


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Well done. Did you lodge your application offshore or onshore and what your point was?


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I had 60+5 Victoria, I applied offshore.


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,
By the grace of God, I finally got my grant letter today.
I thankful to this forum for helping me at every stage. 
Below is my timelines.
NSW 190, 
Visa lodge date: 9th Feb
Grant date: 1st June.
IED: 7 Mar 2019.

Thank you
Sandeep


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Many congrats

What co contacted you for?

My lodging date was also 24 Jan , co contact 1- May


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations Sandeep



sandeepnl said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I finally got my grant letter today.
> I thankful to this forum for helping me at every stage.
> Below is my timelines.
> ...


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Congrats man, what is your profession and what did the CO request?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Congratulations brother!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mdeepika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my V190 Visa on April 30. My ACS is valid only till August 16. Do I need to apply for ACS again? I contacted DIBP, they told your case officer will ask if he requires.
> 
> ...


My understanding is everything you claim points for has only to be valid upon submission of the EOI. However the CO may ask you to re-do medicals / PCC if they 'expire' during the processing stage.


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

sandeepnl said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I finally got my grant letter today.
> I thankful to this forum for helping me at every stage.
> Below is my timelines.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Congrats


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

So should I apply for ACS again to be on the safer side? Nowadays it's taking two months.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats. All the best.



agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats Sandeep.



sandeepnl said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I finally got my grant letter today.
> I thankful to this forum for helping me at every stage.
> Below is my timelines.
> ...


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> agronomist1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.
> ...


23411 agricultural consultant. They asked form 80 and for my wife proof of functional English, and medical. She had medical but they asked again not sure why.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

agronomist1 said:


> 23411 agricultural consultant. They asked form 80 and for my wife proof of functional English, and medical. She had medical but they asked again not sure why.


so what did you do for her medical they asked again?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> so what did you do for her medical they asked again?


newpain ...looks like we are lonely in this Grant world ...haha when our time will come...............


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> newpain ...looks like we are lonely in this Grant world ...haha when our time will come...............


Yeah man, we are 

I am also asking the same question, I hope we get it in June, don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, I applied on 22 march
Hope we will get it by june end



newpain01 said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > newpain ...looks like we are lonely in this Grant world ...haha when our time will come...............
> ...


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Seniors,

Please advise, I have already lodged my 190 visa for NSW. Now for one of my employments of 2.5 years I was in UK for a period of 4 months on Tier 2 company sponsored work permit.

As part of lodgement I have submitted 2 payslips and UK p45 tax return form. That's all I I have with me. Also I am not able to get the bank statement for my short UK stay, Should I be concerned that CO will also ask for UK bank statements??

However in my EOI complete 2.5 years is shown as India location, as that was my base location. My offer letter, relieving letter and Reference letter all are signed by India HR. Do you see any issues here??

Indian bank statement and Tax form have already been submitted.
Are these things going to cause any issues?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 85 days and counting...
> 
> Good part is, I see the February queue is clearing up slowly......
> 
> The waiting is killing me man!!


170 days and counting....


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Well, I applied on 22 march
> Hope we will get it by june end


I applied on 16 Feb... Still waiting for grant...No CO contact yet... Don't know what's going on...Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

Yayy...Received our grant..😊


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

What's your lodgement date and code?



Kamhar said:


> Yayy...Received our grant..😊


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I applied on 10th Feb 



sethman said:


> I applied on 16 Feb... Still waiting for grant...No CO contact yet... Don't know what's going on...Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I applied on 10th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22 december...welcome to the club


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

What's your code and points?



Ronco88 said:


> 22 december...welcome to the club


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> What's your code and points?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef 351311 55+5 NSW


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

Lodgement date is 14 jan 2018


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

What is your ANZCO code and which state



Ronco88 said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 10th Feb
> ...


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

agronomist1 said:


> Hi all I just got my grant. Good luck to you all. My visa was lodged on 24 of January, contacted on 20 something of april, visa grant 01 of June.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sandeepnl said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I finally got my grant letter today.
> I thankful to this forum for helping me at every stage.
> Below is my timelines.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Kamhar said:


> Yayy...Received our grant..😊


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone know how much time it takes after the CO contact and uploading of the documents? Will my documents go to back of the queue?


----------



## Kamhar (Apr 10, 2018)

I was contacted by CO on 9th april and after that visa grant on 1 june


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> What is your ANZCO code and which state
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chef 351311 55+5 NSW


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

*Multiple Visa at the same time*

Hi Guys,

Need a urgent help. I have filed for 190 visa on 23rd March and waiting for the grant.

Now current employer wants me to travel to Australia on business visa (600) for some meeting. and have filed my visa application. Can someone confirm whether it will impact my PR visa application. 
If yes then I will have to withdraw my business visa application asap.

Regards
Anuj


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Kamhar said:


> I was contacted by CO on 9th april and after that visa grant on 1 june


Congrats....what was the CO contact for?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumari26 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi all, 
I was a silent reader in this forum and it helped me a lot in my process. I received a direct grant on 28th May. 

Visa lodged 8th Feb 2018
Medicals 13th Feb 
PCC 24th Feb
Grant 28th Feb


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> agronomist1 said:
> 
> 
> > 23411 agricultural consultant. They asked form 80 and for my wife proof of functional English, and medical. She had medical but they asked again not sure why.
> ...


Since she is a medical doctor additional hepatitis C and B tests were needed, we made them in February together with the rest but they asked for it again as if it was not made, so easiest was just to make it second time.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi everybody!
I'm glad to tell you that I have just received my grant..I'm just another "silent member" 
I know how terrible and confusing the waiting is but I hope you'll all get what you want in the end.
One day you're just waiting .. the next you are so confused because you've got your grant and you have no idea what next 
I've updated my sig so that you can take a look at my timeline 
Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats. 
What's the lodgement date in Feb?



Arch.Ahmed said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm glad to tell you that I have just received my grant..I'm just another "silent member"
> I know how terrible and confusing the waiting is but I hope you'll all get what you want in the end.
> One day you're just waiting .. the next you are so confused because you've got your grant and you have no idea what next
> ...


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

animesh1d said:


> Congrats.
> What's the lodgement date in Feb?


Thank you! it was on the 10th of February


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uniqueharvey said:


> *My Timeline*
> 
> EOI 190 Queensland: 10 May (70 points including state sponsorship)
> 
> ...




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

So am I right in saying that once you've paid for your visa, and all your info is accurate with no dishonest claims, and all your paperwork is supportive, that it's kind of a done-deal? I'm 74 days in and granted CO could still contact me, but how likely is a refusal at this stage if all your evidence is good? 
Thanks xxx

Age: 25 
Education: 15
 English: 20 
Experience: 15 
SS: 5
 Total: 80

  IELTS (8/8/8.5/7.5): 17th Mar 2017
 VETASSESS: 24th May 2017 
EOI: 24th May 2017 
IELTS (2nd time: 8/9/8/9): 23rd Feb 2018
 NSW Invite: 2nd March 2018
NSW Acceptance: 20th March 2018
Visa Lodgement: 20th March 2018 (all docs supplied inc PCC and Meds)
Grant awaiting!.......


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> So am I right in saying that once you've paid for your visa, and all your info is accurate with no dishonest claims, and all your paperwork is supportive, that it's kind of a done-deal? I'm 74 days in and granted CO could still contact me, but how likely is a refusal at this stage if all your evidence is good?
> Thanks xxx
> 
> Age: 25
> ...




Any reason you’re expecting a refusal ? If you all your claims are genuine then all good nothing to worry about. Wait for atleast 30 days and then start asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

*Grant post VAC2*

Hi All,
Can anyone help me with below questions:
1. When CO sends VAC2 invoice, is it means that rest of the processing is complete?
2. Duration when one should expect grant after VAC2?


----------



## ace635 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Another silent reader of this thread. Just wanted to share that I got my grant today, just a few hours ago 

VIC - 190
Visa Application Lodged: 25 Feb 2018
Got a direct grant on 02 June 2018
Nationality: Pakistan
261314 - Software Tester
65 points

To all those who are still waiting, hang in there and stay positive about the outcome. It'll happen soon inshallah!


----------



## altamar79 (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm happy to inform that we received the golden email on 29/05. Thanks to all for all the shared information. 

Registered Nurse
Age: 25
Study :20
Regional area:5
English: 10
Vic SS: 5
Toral points 60+5
EOI: 26/09/2017
VIC SS Application: 23/12/2017
VIC Approval : 01/02/2018
Visa lodge: 08/02/2018
Direct grant: 29/05/2018
Thanks


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

altamar79 said:


> I'm happy to inform that we received the golden email on 29/05. Thanks to all for all the shared information.
> 
> Registered Nurse
> Age: 25
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

ace635 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Another silent reader of this thread. Just wanted to share that I got my grant today, just a few hours ago
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm glad to tell you that I have just received my grant..I'm just another "silent member"
> I know how terrible and confusing the waiting is but I hope you'll all get what you want in the end.
> One day you're just waiting .. the next you are so confused because you've got your grant and you have no idea what next
> ...


Congrats ahmed


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So am I right in saying that once you've paid for your visa, and all your info is accurate with no dishonest claims, and all your paperwork is supportive, that it's kind of a done-deal? I'm 74 days in and granted CO could still contact me, but how likely is a refusal at this stage if all your evidence is good?
> ...


No, not expecting one just not sure weather to chill the Champagne yet! Thanks


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

RhiC said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


I have a bottle of Dom Perignon in the fridge since I applied on december....


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Kumari26 said:


> Hi all,
> I was a silent reader in this forum and it helped me a lot in my process. I received a direct grant on 28th May.
> 
> Visa lodged 8th Feb 2018
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm glad to tell you that I have just received my grant..I'm just another "silent member"
> I know how terrible and confusing the waiting is but I hope you'll all get what you want in the end.
> One day you're just waiting .. the next you are so confused because you've got your grant and you have no idea what next
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ace635 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Another silent reader of this thread. Just wanted to share that I got my grant today, just a few hours ago
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

altamar79 said:


> I'm happy to inform that we received the golden email on 29/05. Thanks to all for all the shared information.
> 
> Registered Nurse
> Age: 25
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreenathp (Apr 23, 2017)

altamar79 said:


> I'm happy to inform that we received the golden email on 29/05. Thanks to all for all the shared information.
> 
> Registered Nurse
> Age: 25
> ...


Congratulations on receiving your PR


----------



## Zainab umair (Jan 22, 2016)

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Ielts 7.0+ bands in all
Work exp 5+ years
65 points 
5 point for SS 

application lodged for 189 on november 2017
Application lodged for 190 2 May 2018

what should we expect next?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Zainab Umair said:


> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Ielts 7.0+ bands in all
> Work exp 5+ years
> ...


Why would you apply for 190 when your 189 Visa application is under process in the first place? It will take a minimum of 100 days for your 190 Visa application to be processed. By that time you would have probably gotten your 189 Visa decision. Anyway, good luck to you and have the patience for another 3 months.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Why would you apply for 190 when your 189 Visa application is under process in the first place? It will take a minimum of 100 days for your 190 Visa application to be processed. By that time you would have probably gotten your 189 Visa decision. Anyway, good luck to you and have the patience for another 3 months.


I think he meant EOI submission not VISA lodgement...


----------



## sreenathp (Apr 23, 2017)

mjsc said:


> Hi All,
> My first post in the forum!
> I'm onshore applicant, applied on 7th Feb and got direct grant yesterday.
> I'd like to thank the forum members and moderators for all the useful info shared here.
> ...


Congrats on your grant and thanks for the info


----------



## sreenathp (Apr 23, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congrats Ravi. I feel more comfortable looking at quick turnarounds like this. I suppose there is some hope ray2:


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi all...
I need to clarify some doubts.. I got NSW nomination and I'm about to lodge my visa application. I dont want to upload my employement docs as im not claiming any points. My skill assessment letter and EOI states i have 2 years of skilled experience. So doest that makes it mandatory to submit proofs. 
Is there any one who got his visa without any issues who hasn't submitted employement docs for not claiming points?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congrats Ravi!!


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi experts,

I request your inputs based on past experience for my situation. Here's a quick summary of my timeline so far:

261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 : +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5)
EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
Onshore applicant
Received 190 NSW pre invite: 25 May 2018
Submitted application to NSW: 25 May 2018
ITA: 29 May 2018
190 Visa Lodgement: 30 May 2018

I got my 457 visa in Nov 2017, for which I had obtained Indian PCC, UK PCC, medical checks, etc sometime in beginning of July 2017. As of today, all of these documents are within 12 months from the date of issue and technically still valid to be used for current 190 application. Also I would like to reiterate that I am an onshore applicant (no issue for IED). In this case, could anyone please suggest if the documents validity is sufficient (if they expire by 1st week of July 2018 considering lodgement date of 30 May) or if I need to reapply for Indian & UK PCCs, medicals, since I believe the minimum 190 processing time is 3 months based on recent cases. I have added my spouse and child in my application (not claiming partner points though) which adds to the cost of reapplying for the documents.


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

Hello everyone.. I m very new to this forum and visa proceedings.. I just applied for EOI in NSW 2-3 days back.. My profession is Chef I m an offshore candidate.. Though I have studied in Australia. 
Age -25
Education -15
Work exp -10
English -10
SS -5
Total 65
Can anyone suggest be about the waiting time before i recieve an invite. Or will I recieve invite at all?[/QUOTE]


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Hello everyone.. I m very new to this forum and visa proceedings.. I just applied for EOI in NSW 2-3 days back.. My profession is Chef I m an offshore candidate.. Though I have studied in Australia.
> Age -25
> Education -15
> Work exp -10
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Hi, please post in a relevant thread. There is one to discuss about NSW EOI. You will get better response there.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi All

Which is the best occupation to apply from 261311 or 261312 or 261313? Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer?

My points are 65 so I will be needing SS.

Please respond in terms of better chances for:

- 189 (if possible with 65 points from these occupations)
- state sponsorship 190 (NSW and Vic preferred but open for any state) and
- regional sponsorship

I read on https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/s...migration.html about 457 invites as follows:

Dev programmer 600
SW Eng 360
Analyst programmer 260

but these figures are 2016. Does anyone have new figures or any links of where someone can direct me to.

does anyone has such figures for 190 (occupation wise invites or state wise or as a whole).

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Zainab umair (Jan 22, 2016)

Sureshconnects said:


> Why would you apply for 190 when your 189 Visa application is under process in the first place? It will take a minimum of 100 days for your 190 Visa application to be processed. By that time you would have probably gotten your 189 Visa decision. Anyway, good luck to you and have the patience for another 3 months.


our 189 application was lodged in nov 2017
and on every 2 weeks they only pick 300 applications. they have restricted the numbder from last 8 months. plus we've only 65 point so the speculation is that we might get an invite in july 2019.
so couple of friends suggested to 189 as well which ever invite comes first.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All
> 
> Which is the best occupation to apply from 261311 or 261312 or 261313? Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer?
> 
> ...


I would suggest iscah.com. Go to news swection and you will have tons of info


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> I think he meant EOI submission not VISA lodgement...


HI Shawnfj, Your signature shows that you applied in Feb and you are an onsite applicant. I tot pple onsite were getting either co contact or grant much earlier? as per immitracker, someone who applied in april 3rd week has already got co contact last week


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> HI Shawnfj, Your signature shows that you applied in Feb and you are an onsite applicant. I tot pple onsite were getting either co contact or grant much earlier? as per immitracker, someone who applied in april 3rd week has already got co contact last week


I am offshore, I will update it on the forum to reflect accordingly.


----------



## Cjangam (Aug 29, 2017)

*NSW 190 VISA grant time*

Hi,

I received the Bridging Visa under 190 Visa category for NSW. I received this on 7th March. Its close to 3 months now.
Any know the status of the 190 visa category ?

Thanks and Regards,
JCK


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Cjangam said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes we know the status. It’s called “Please wait and be patient”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Hi Rave,

May i ask, when you submit the ITA via immi account after NSW approved, do you need to re-attach all your skills assessment, employment ref etc ? when i was filling up the form with all the details, i don't see anywhere which i can attach my doc. While filling the forms, there isn't anywhere which says i need to apply CGC or health check. is that after submitting the visa payment? 

Appreciate your feedback. Thanks! 

Regards,
Shay 



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support. :whoo:Wish everyone gets the grant Soon 

Below are my Timelines

Visa 190 (VIC)
ICT Security specialist
Points : 70
EOI 03-01-2018
Pre Invite 22-01-2018
Invite 13-02-2018
Visa Lodged 14-02-2018
Grant 31-05-2018
Direct Grant 106 days

Regards
Jatin Dhinrga
:whoo:


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats Jatin! It is wonderful down under 



vardanlane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support. :whoo:Wish everyone gets the grant Soon
> 
> ...


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

dear All,

Need your urgent assistance. I got an NSW invite 190 Visa, however while submitting the documents for the invite, the consultant realized there is a typo error in company name on the ACS. They sent an email to ACS to rectify. I just want to know has anyone ever faced such a situation. Will this affect the invite in any way. I have to submit the docs on 8th June and hoping ACS will rectify soon... I am scared and really worried. I do not want to miss this opportunity. Will the Visa people consider that ACS made a typo error and look at my grant.
Need your expert advice.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats

Cheers



vardanlane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support. :whoo:Wish everyone gets the grant Soon
> 
> ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats dude
What is your IED?

I have also lodged 190 vic on 22 march from dba




vardanlane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support.
> 
> ...


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

vardanlane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support. :whoo:Wish everyone gets the grant Soon
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

vardanlane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant on 31st May and really want to thank all of you and this forum was of great help and support. :whoo:Wish everyone gets the grant Soon
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## agronomist1 (Oct 24, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi all...
> I need to clarify some doubts.. I got NSW nomination and I'm about to lodge my visa application. I dont want to upload my employement docs as im not claiming any points. My skill assessment letter and EOI states i have 2 years of skilled experience. So doest that makes it mandatory to submit proofs.
> Is there any one who got his visa without any issues who hasn't submitted employement docs for not claiming points?


Yes you should provide evidence for all past 10 years wheather you claim points or not. I was asked for two years I could not claim points since I was payed under the counter and they eventually called the employer even though I was not claiming anything. Also, download the form 80 as I see all was asked for it


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I request your inputs based on past experience for my situation. Here's a quick summary of my timeline so far:

261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE - 1st attempt all 90s - 19 March 2018
ACS - 17 March 2018 to 10 May 2018 : +ve outcome for the ANZSCO code.
75 points for 189 and 80 under 190 (NSW) (Age points 30 +english points 20 + education points 15 + experience points 10 + State points 5)
EOI - submitted 10 May 2018
Onshore applicant
Received 190 NSW pre invite: 25 May 2018
Submitted application to NSW: 25 May 2018
ITA: 29 May 2018
190 Visa Lodgement: 30 May 2018

I got my 457 visa in Nov 2017, for which I had obtained Indian PCC, UK PCC, medical checks, etc sometime in beginning of July 2017. As of today, all of these documents are within 12 months from the date of issue and technically still valid to be used for current 190 application. Also I would like to reiterate that I am an onshore applicant (no issue for IED). In this case, could anyone please suggest if the documents validity is sufficient (if they expire by 1st week of July 2018 considering lodgement date of 30 May) or if I need to reapply for Indian & UK PCCs, medicals, since I believe the minimum 190 processing time is 3 months based on recent cases. I have added my spouse and child in my application (not claiming partner points though) which adds to the cost of reapplying for the documents.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> dear All,
> 
> Need your urgent assistance. I got an NSW invite 190 Visa, however while submitting the documents for the invite, the consultant realized there is a typo error in company name on the ACS. They sent an email to ACS to rectify. I just want to know has anyone ever faced such a situation. Will this affect the invite in any way. I have to submit the docs on 8th June and hoping ACS will rectify soon... I am scared and really worried. I do not want to miss this opportunity. Will the Visa people consider that ACS made a typo error and look at my grant.
> Need your expert advice.




I don’t think it is a serious issue.
You should submit the documents immediately to NSW, and then send them an email explaining the issue in details. Please mention that you have sent an email to ACS to rectify and are waiting for their responses.
I also did this in the past and got approved by NSW without any further question.


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi everyone

which occupation has better chances at 65+5

2613** (Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer)
OR
2611** (ICT Business Analysts or ICT System Analysts)
OR
262112 - ICT Security Specialist

Although I will try for or 75+5 (with 8 each in IELTS) however wants to understand worst case situation with 65+5

Please also share which occupation class (out of the three above ) has better chances of scoring those 5 points with SS.

TIA


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> 
> ...


First of all each job code has equally likely chances. You need to find the right one for you. Check the job portals which might give you the current requirements. 65+5 with current trend is difficult to get the invite. Try to score more in language IELTS or preferably PTE as you can score more in PTE easily.


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> 
> ...


First of all each job code has equally likely chances. You need to find the right one for you. Check the job portals which might give you the current requirements. 65+5 with current trend is difficult to get the invite. Try to score more in language IELTS or preferably PTE as you can score more in PTE easily.


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Many congratulations buddy



Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Friends! 

Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).

*Below is the Timeline*

*ANZSCO: *Civil Engineer (233211)
*IELTS: *11-Feb-2017: Overall-8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-8)
*CDR Filed on:* 11-Aug-2017
*EA CO Query: *30-Aug-2017
*EA CO Query Responded: *28-Sep-2017
*EA +ve outcome: *29-Sep-2017
*Points SC189/SC190:* *65* (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15) / *70* (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15 + State Sponsorship-5)
*EOI Filing (189/190):* 29-Sep-2017
*Pre-invite received from NSW:* 20-Oct-2017
*Application for NSW Nomination: *30-Oct-2017
*NSW Nomination Approval and ITA received: *07-Dec-2017
*Visa Lodgement: *20-Jan-2018
*PCC: *01-Feb-2018 (Self), 09-Feb-2018 (Wife)
*Medical: *08-Feb-2018 (All)
*CO query for reference letter from previous and present employer: *24-Apr-2018
*CO Query Responded (IP button pressed): *23-May-2018
*Grant:* 04-Jun-2018 (135 days from Visa Lodgement / 12 Days from providing information to CO) 
*IED:* 04-Feb-2019

Thank you all and All the best !!!


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

thanks! ICT security has also equal chances like 2613** and 2611**?



Sujith84 said:


> First of all each job code has equally likely chances. You need to find the right one for you. Check the job portals which might give you the current requirements. 65+5 with current trend is difficult to get the invite. Try to score more in language IELTS or preferably PTE as you can score more in PTE easily.


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

*Nsw 190*

Hi all, a query. We lodged our visa on 05/ March with all the documents except medical. We did our medicals on 30/April. Hospital has informed us that in the next five working days they will upload the results. After one week got confirmation from my agent that medical results are uploaded. So as of today it is 93 days from the date of visa lodgement. At present the trend looks like if no CO contact then most likely to receive a direct grant from 100 -120 days. Till now there is no CO contact. Since my medical test we took almost after 50 days from date of lodgement will it affect my issuance of direct grant or still My expectation of 100 -120 days holds good. Experts please share your opinion on this.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all, a query. We lodged our visa on 05/ March with all the documents except medical. We did our medicals on 30/April. Hospital has informed us that in the next five working days they will upload the results. After one week got confirmation from my agent that medical results are uploaded. So as of today it is 93 days from the date of visa lodgement. At present the trend looks like if no CO contact then most likely to receive a direct grant from 100 -120 days. Till now there is no CO contact. Since my medical test we took almost after 50 days from date of lodgement will it affect my issuance of direct grant or still My expectation of 100 -120 days holds good. Experts please share your opinion on this.


No, it won't affect your grant.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Many congratulations buddy


Looks like 2 pages talk deleted here


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa on 10th Feb and still awaiting grant.
I can see most of the people from Feb have got grant, not sure where my application is stuck. I know there are some people from previous months and from Feb haven't got grant yet. 

Just wanted to check, people who got grant in Feb have applied alone (means not with family) or people are also getting grants with family?

I know many people will suggest me to have patience, I know I have  , I just want to know the trend that's going on. 

Don't jump on me saying that there are people waiting from last year whether I would like to be in their shoes, bcoz I would prefer to be in my shoe only.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 10th Feb and still awaiting grant.
> I can see most of the people from Feb have got grant, not sure where my application is stuck. I know there are some people from previous months and from Feb haven't got grant yet.
> ...


Hey Just saw our old thread deleted already....haha seems EF removed them


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, just noticed previous talks are also gone. Why? 



rahul7star said:


> Hey Just saw our old thread deleted already....haha seems EF removed them


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Hi, lodged on Feb 11 for family of 3, software wng, 65+5. And until now no status. I also wonder what is happening.


animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 10th Feb and still awaiting grant.
> I can see most of the people from Feb have got grant, not sure where my application is stuck. I know there are some people from previous months and from Feb haven't got grant yet.
> ...


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Congratulations vkbaghel. Just quick question, after providing information, have you sent email to Case Officer?


vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I think the documents for people applying with family are more than single applications. This might be taking more time to validate for each person.

But, it's just an assumption. Better to stay positive than to worry. 



Waderwander said:


> Hi, lodged on Feb 11 for family of 3, software wng, 65+5. And until now no status. I also wonder what is happening.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes..


icycool said:


> Congratulations vkbaghel. Just quick question, after providing information, have you sent email to Case Officer?


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Vkbaghel, after how many days of sending email you got the grant? If you don't mind, what was the high level content of your email.


vkbaghel said:


> Yes..
> 
> 
> icycool said:
> ...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi All team members,
Thanks for the support and this forum has been of great help. By grace of God i got my platinum/golden email. Below are my timelines.

ANZCO : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
SS: ACT
Visa application: 31st December 2017
CO Contact: 27th March 2018 (Medicals as i did not submit initially)
IP: 8th April 2018
Grant:5th June 2018


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats Ajay
Do you have dependents as well migrating with you?



ajay1558 said:


> Hi All team members,
> Thanks for the support and this forum has been of great help. By grace of God i got my platinum/golden email. Below are my timelines.
> 
> ANZCO : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Congrats Ajay
> Do you have dependents as well migrating with you?


Thanks, yes i have 3 dependents.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice
It gives me hope as I have 2 dependents
Congrats again buddy



ajay1558 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Ajay
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

What is your timeline Arun?



Arun1981 said:


> Nice
> It gives me hope as I have 2 dependents
> Congrats again buddy


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lodged my visa on 22 march 2018.buddy
190 for Victoria



animesh1d said:


> What is your timeline Arun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Thanks for detailed info in ur signature.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks


jerryniks said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Thanks for detailed info in ur signature.


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

icycool said:


> Thanks Vkbaghel, after how many days of sending email you got the grant? If you don't mind, what was the high level content of your email.


I sent mail on the same day..i.e. 23-May and I got the visa in 12 days after that...The mail had just the summary of the attachments...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello friends! 
I have a question; I lodged my 190 visa in April and now I want to provide more documents that support my current employment. Will this affect my place in the queue or cause any delay in my application process? Or DHA's only concern is the lodgement date not the last update date?

I will also be grateful if someone can send me DHA's contact email.

Note: these denouements are my CV and some extra payslips. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello friends!
> I have a question; I lodged my 190 visa in April and now I want to provide more documents that support my current employment. Will this affect my place in the queue or cause any delay in my application process? Or DHA's only concern is the lodgement date not the last update date?
> 
> I will also be grateful if someone can send me DHA's contact email.
> ...



Go ahead , I am doing it regularly, yesterday only i uploaded my latest payslip and bank statements.

Rave another member has also done the same and no impact in queuing, lodgement dates are considered by DIBP not the updated date.

Best of Luck.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Go ahead , I am doing it regularly, yesterday only i uploaded my latest payslip and bank statements.
> 
> Rave another member has also done the same and no impact in queuing, lodgement dates are considered by DIBP not the updated date.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Oh that's awesome! Now I feel relieved. Thax a lot mate


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 10th Feb and still awaiting grant.
> I can see most of the people from Feb have got grant, not sure where my application is stuck. I know there are some people from previous months and from Feb haven't got grant yet.
> ...


I am in the same boat, I lodged my visa on 13th Feb and still waiting patiently with no updates. I have got 5 partner points in points breakdown and also on a multiple tourist visa to Australia. I guess all these factors may contribute to longer processing times...


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got VAC2 invoice and paid it as well. Now waiting for Grant.


How long after CO contact did u get the invoice?


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi All..submitted all documents for 190...just quick question...how exactly employment verification will happen???...as my Acs completed in Nov 2016..based on some of the experts...there is highest chance that they will verify my employment..any idea from anyone?/

Here are my timeline:

Software Engineer - 70+5 - 190 - NSW
Received Pre-invite on - Feb 16th
Approval on - May 10th 
Payment made on - May 25th
Docs uploaded on - Jun 4th
Waiting for Grant - ??


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi All..submitted all documents for 190...just quick question...how exactly employment verification will happen???...as my Acs completed in Nov 2016..based on some of the experts...there is highest chance that they will verify my employment..any idea from anyone?/
> 
> Here are my timeline:
> 
> ...




What all employment docs have you uploaded ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> What all employment docs have you uploaded ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Brother

1. Reference Letter
2. Offer and Appointment letter
3. Compensation Letter
4. Payslips
5. PF statment
6.Bank statment.
7. Form 16


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

I noticed my and my agent put in rhe application couole of wrong dates. (Start in a restaurant october instead of novembere)
We sent the form and inform immigration about the mistake we made.I applied on 22 december still nodoby contacted me. 
Is there any chance ia taking so long because of the wrong information?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

anyone know what was the last yr trend?? before new FY did they clear all grants ??


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Friends I lodged my SC190 (ACT) on 16 February. Till now no CO contact and no grant received and also employment verification is not done till date.

How to see this situation?? or need to suspect any mistake made while filing the application.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi Brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t think there will be any employment verification in this case. You’ve supplied all the completed documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

One generic question. W.R.T to documents to be uploaded, is it better to provide what's asked for or provide what all you have ? Say for example - Form 16 only for employment or Form 16, Form 26AS and Bank statement..etc 
I can understand that there is no black and white definite answer in this case, but given the trend any recommendations ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> One generic question. W.R.T to documents to be uploaded, is it better to provide what's asked for or provide what all you have ? Say for example - Form 16 only for employment or Form 16, Form 26AS and Bank statement..etc
> I can understand that there is no black and white definite answer in this case, but given the trend any recommendations ?


have you got ur invite?? seems like u rejected 1


----------



## shwethapenumalla (May 22, 2018)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Hello, a very bigg congratulations on the direct grant 
Can you please tell me your points in details. I have also applied to NSW with 75 points, with PTE 10 points. 

Thanks,
Shwetha


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> have you got ur invite?? seems like u rejected 1


Yes. Will update my signature now.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

190
261111 
EOI - May 31, 2017 Points: 60 + 5
EOI Points Update - May 30, 2018 Points: 70 + 5

Hi All, Any idea how many months should we wait for above details?
Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shwethapenumalla said:


> Hello, a very bigg congratulations on the direct grant
> Can you please tell me your points in details. I have also applied to NSW with 75 points, with PTE 10 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shwetha


whats ur lodge date?


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> One generic question. W.R.T to documents to be uploaded, is it better to provide what's asked for or provide what all you have ? Say for example - Form 16 only for employment or Form 16, Form 26AS and Bank statement..etc
> I can understand that there is no black and white definite answer in this case, but given the trend any recommendations ?


I basically provide all that I have.
For employment, I also upload Bank statements, the Promotion letter and Training certificates.


----------



## sameer0009 (May 17, 2018)

Hi guys, I have received my Grant today. Application was lodged on 26th February under SC 190 (ICT Security Specialist) with 60+5 points.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congratss. Do you have any dependents?



sameer0009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received my Grant today. Application was lodged on 26th February under SC 190 (ICT Security Specialist) with 60+5 points.


----------



## sameer0009 (May 17, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Congratss. Do you have any dependents?


Yes i have two dependants my wife and child


----------



## sherinmary (May 12, 2015)

*190 visa,job code262113*

Hi All,

I am MSc Electronic and wanted to apply for job 262113(System Administrator).
I have 10 years of experience as System Admin role.
can you please let me know since my education and experience are not matching in which criteria it may come ICT minor or not under ICT.In that case how many years of experience ACS team deducts.

regards
Sherin


----------



## jdwsam100 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Congratulations Sujith84. We have also submitted EOI for 189 with 65 and NSW 190 with 70(65+5) on April 17th 2018. Any idea when we can get ITA from NSW?

-----------------------------------
Code: 261313 Software Engineer 65pts + 5pts SS
Age: 25pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
ACS +ve result: 24/08/17
EOI 189 : with 65 17/04/18
EOI 190(NSW): with 65+5 17/04/18


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sameer0009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received my Grant today. Application was lodged on 26th February under SC 190 (ICT Security Specialist) with 60+5 points.


gr8 when did you got the mail? is it like 1 hr before?


----------



## stella1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello guys.
I have received 190 pr and I am currently living in Australia. Just wondering, living in AU for 2 years obligation is continous 2 years straight or I can stay abroad and come back to AU to fulfil my obligation. Thanks for your comment in advance.


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

can someone please let me know the chances of getting NSW state sponsorship for the below given scenario.

Please let me know if you need more info.
__________________
Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer 70pts + 5pts 
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 15pts
ACS +ve result
EOI 189 190(NSW): 11/04/2018


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mates,
Could you please explain as per below visa condition how long one can stay? If first time come and spend 1 yr then do i need apply for visa again if i want to make visit again before 2021?
Thanks in advance
We have granted you a Visitor (subclass 600) visa on 30 March 2018.
*Application status*
Visitor (subclass 600): Granted
*Visa conditions*
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8503 - No further stay
8558 - Maximum 12 months stay in 18 months
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study

*Visa duration and trave*l
Date of grant 30 March 2018
Must not arrive after 30 March 2021
Length of stay 12 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Multiple entries


----------



## ritz2311 (Jun 6, 2018)

*190 Visa Grant*

Hi All, 
Can you please help me with below

I have paid fees for 190 visa on 05 April and have submitted all the documents on 03 May 2018. 

Query here is : 
I wanted to include my spouse also in the application after my wedding due late June, the fear here is if the grant is done prior to it then i will have to do partner visa for her, which i do not want to. I did mention in the application status as Engaged, not sure if DIBP team will consider it nor not. 

Can some one please help. 

Can you please let me know is there any tentative date i can expect the grant. 

Cheers,
Ritz


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Congratulations!!!. Great to know. Even I have the 70+5 Sofware Enginer. Lodged on May 25th.

But....two things are worried...1.i mentioned my Visa refusal once for US...not this has any impact on my grant...2.As my Acs completed in Nov 2016..based on the experts there is high cahnce that employment verification will happen...as my relationship is not good with current manager..little worried if any question goes to them...do you want to comment on this??


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

amit2611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can someone please let me know the chances of getting NSW state sponsorship for the below given scenario.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Post this in the EOI group. They will have more information about the latest EOI trends. 
There is very less chance of 189 invite with 70 points. Its good to score 20 points in PTE or wait fro invite.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Is anyone from Feb for 261312 still awaiting for grant?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

sameer0009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received my Grant today. Application was lodged on 26th February under SC 190 (ICT Security Specialist) with 60+5 points.


congrats man!!

I am at 93 days and counting now...

ImmiTracker shows some steady progress on the februarians... Hope it will stabilize on the marchians soon..as much as it is so random!!

I see you are im my area of expertise too.. Though am more inclined towards Networks.


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Yes, my husband is 261313c, lodged on feb 11 but no updates 😩


animesh1d said:


> Is anyone from Feb for 261312 still awaiting for grant?


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Anyone here who lodged between Feb 9 up to Feb 15 who have not received their grants yet? Just wary cause in our country forum for 190 visa, we’re the only ones w/o grant pr CO contact 😭


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

*Application status*

Hi all my agent has confirmed currently my application status is "under assessment " do we have such status under application processing, just curious to know. Visa lodged on 05th March. 

Visa grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Waderwander said:


> Anyone here who lodged between Feb 9 up to Feb 15 who have not received their grants yet? Just wary cause in our country forum for 190 visa, we’re the only ones w/o grant pr CO contact 😭


7th Feb.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all my agent has confirmed currently my application status is "under assessment " do we have such status under application processing, just curious to know. Visa lodged on 05th March.
> 
> Visa grant - :fingerscrossed:


When was it filed ? The status normally looks like Submitted - received - Initial assessment - finalized (grant letter)
2nd way might be 
Submitted - received - Initial assessment - further assessment - finalized (grant letter)

3rd option is
Submitted - received - finalized (grant letter). Where CO do not update the status


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> 7th Feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


what info they asked?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> what info they asked?


Certified copy of birth certificate of my son as it did not have his name. Submit tres both new certificate with name and certified copy of old birth certificate without name.

And few more soch of empLoyment for me like salary slip etc. Which I did not submit earlier.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Certified copy of birth certificate of my son as it did not have his name. Submit tres both new certificate with name and certified copy of old birth certificate without name.
> 
> And few more soch of empLoyment for me like salary slip etc. Which I did not submit earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


salary slip for all years or some ?


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

Good news Yesterday i got visa Grant notification. Thanks for all support guys.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

looks like no grant today.....Friday may be the promising 1


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sujju said:


> Good news Yesterday i got visa Grant notification. Thanks for all support guys.


At what time you got the mail?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

sujju said:


> Good news Yesterday i got visa Grant notification. Thanks for all support guys.


Congrats!! Can you share the timelines?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Another slow day for grants! Each day seems like eternity but the light at the end of the tunnel will definitely be worth it....how many offshore Feb and prior candidates waiting for grant with a received status? I'm sure I can't be the only one! :ranger:


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Another slow day for grants! Each day seems like eternity but the light at the end of the tunnel will definitely be worth it....how many offshore Feb and prior candidates waiting for grant with a received status? I'm sure I can't be the only one!


February 8th still 'Received'


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> February 8th still 'Received'


Hi Friends,

I require your help. I have worked in '3' companys and provided same while assessment and lodging app.


Does Employment verification mail will be sent to all the '3' companies on the same day or they will send mail to only specific company.

Out of '3' only one employer had received an email. I request for your comments on my case.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> February 8th still 'Received'


What is your occupation?


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

I have the same status of "received" for lodgement on Feb, 18 under same Anzsco 221111


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

sethman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, they will contact only single employer, i Never heard a case where CO contacts two or three companies at a time or for any case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > february 8th still 'received'
> ...


411715


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> No, they will contact only single employer, i Never heard a case where CO contacts two or three companies at a time or for any case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. But my agent is saying they will send mail to all companies. I'm confused.



Any idea tentatively how many days it will take for a grant after employer replies to the CO.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sethman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I require your help. I have worked in '3' companys and provided same while assessment and lodging app.
> 
> ...


Was it your current company?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> salary slip for all years or some ?


I had for all years but not all months so provided what all I have.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Komy (Mar 26, 2018)

sujju said:


> Good news Yesterday i got visa Grant notification. Thanks for all support guys.


Congrats bro


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Was it your current company?


No.. I have not put my current company for assessment.


----------



## sujju (Aug 24, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> At what time you got the mail?


Indian standard time 8:00 a.m


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Another slow day for grants! Each day seems like eternity but the light at the end of the tunnel will definitely be worth it....how many offshore Feb and prior candidates waiting for grant with a received status? I'm sure I can't be the only one! :ranger:


My status is still showing as "received". I lodged the file in Feb,18 under same Ansco code 221111


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Congrats Sujith. Did you have any dependents? Did you apply on your own or through an agent/consultant?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Ok. I can see in Immitracker that many people from 7th Feb has no update from DIBP (if the data from Immitracker are correct !!  ).
Let's wait and see what's happening in the coming days. I hope the Feb queue will be cleared in June.



Waderwander said:


> Yes, my husband is 261313c, lodged on feb 11 but no updates 😩


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Dear friends,
I need your valuable suggestions on few things. I have recently lodged my 190 Visa. My profession is Civil Engineer and I have been nominated by NSW which makes my point 75. I have claimed 5 points for 3 years of my overseas employment from 3 employers. I have uploaded my experience letters and tax clearance certificates for the entire duration of employment. But my agent forgot to upload additional documents like payslip and bank statements. When I requested him to do it, he says they are not important and we can upload later if the CO asks for it. Is it a good idea not to upload the documents that I have? 

What are the chances of CO making contact with my previous employers? I am worried about one of the employers, which is a United Nations agency, UNDP Nepal. I was involved in one of the projects out of its many projects and I am a bit worried that UNDP country office might not respond promptly. Your responses will be highly appreciated.
Regards,
Suresh


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Suresh,

I would suggest you to upload payslips and bank statements as the documents are readily available with you , if CO contacts and asks for it then it would take another few more weeks to get the grant. If all documents are available for the CO then you will get a direct grant. 
Better to do now than to be asked by CO, if you know these are mandatory documents for verification.

It varies from case to case, as far as I know they don't contact each and every employer. Even if your employer doesn't reply promptly, there are other alternatives like they will send mails to your employer, call the head office or send an Indian officer to verify your background.

Others can put some more light into this.



Sureshconnects said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your valuable suggestions on few things. I have recently lodged my 190 Visa. My profession is Civil Engineer and I have been nominated by NSW which makes my point 75. I have claimed 5 points for 3 years of my overseas employment from 3 employers. I have uploaded my experience letters and tax clearance certificates for the entire duration of employment. But my agent forgot to upload additional documents like payslip and bank statements. When I requested him to do it, he says they are not important and we can upload later if the CO asks for it. Is it a good idea not to upload the documents that I have?
> 
> What are the chances of CO making contact with my previous employers? I am worried about one of the employers, which is a United Nations agency, UNDP Nepal. I was involved in one of the projects out of its many projects and I am a bit worried that UNDP country office might not respond promptly. Your responses will be highly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## ritz2311 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello Expats, 
CAn you please help with the situation has someone experienced it before. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Congratulations on you Visa grant. Can you please clearify me about the reference letters? Was that requested even after providing previous expereince letters? I have also lodged my Visa application under the same profession and making up mind aboit this issues. Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thank you🙂


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Ok. I can see in Immitracker that many people from 7th Feb has no update from DIBP (if the data from Immitracker are correct !!  ).
> Let's wait and see what's happening in the coming days. I hope the Feb queue will be cleared in June.


feb n march both shld b clear n june...pls...........


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

cannot ask more if this happens!!



rahul7star said:


> feb n march both shld b clear n june...pls...........


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ajay1558 said:


> Hi All team members,
> Thanks for the support and this forum has been of great help. By grace of God i got my platinum/golden email. Below are my timelines.
> 
> ANZCO : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your valuable suggestions on few things. I have recently lodged my 190 Visa. My profession is Civil Engineer and I have been nominated by NSW which makes my point 75. I have claimed 5 points for 3 years of my overseas employment from 3 employers. I have uploaded my experience letters and tax clearance certificates for the entire duration of employment. But my agent forgot to upload additional documents like payslip and bank statements. When I requested him to do it, he says they are not important and we can upload later if the CO asks for it. Is it a good idea not to upload the documents that I have?
> 
> What are the chances of CO making contact with my previous employers? I am worried about one of the employers, which is a United Nations agency, UNDP Nepal. I was involved in one of the projects out of its many projects and I am a bit worried that UNDP country office might not respond promptly. Your responses will be highly appreciated.
> ...


From my experience, if you upload payslips and especially bank statements, there is a big chance you will avoid co contact for claimed points on employment. I have seen many co requests recently for bank statements in particular.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you advise why were you asked to submit reference letters "CO query for a reference letter from previous and present employer"

Did you not submit your RNR reference or SD Documents ??


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Hi,
> Could you advise why were you asked to submit reference letters "CO query for a reference letter from previous and present employer"
> 
> Did you not submit your RNR reference or SD Documents ??


I had not submitted any documents which mentioned duties I performed at my previous and present employer. 

So, I submitted the reference letter on company letterhead signed by HR from my previous employer. I had worked 8 years there. I went to my previous company and met VP-HR, explained him the situation. He readily signed the letter. I am grateful to him.

For present employer where I have been working 4+ years, I submitted statutory declaration signed by my Supervisor. I didn't wanted to disclose the Australia matter in my present company.

I got grant in 12 days of providing the documents. I guess there was no EV done. Had I failed to submit Reference letter signed by HR of my previous employer and submitted statutory declaration for previous employer as well, I fear my case would have gone into enquiry spiral.

So, friends get the reference letter signed by HR from all of your employers if you can. It will speed up the grant.

I hope the above helps.

Thanks..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I had not submitted any documents which mentioned duties I performed at my previous and present employer.
> 
> So, I submitted the reference letter on company letterhead signed by HR from my previous employer. I had worked 8 years there. I went to my previous company and met VP-HR, explained him the situation. He readily signed the letter. I am greatful to him.
> 
> ...


Ok , So i assume you did not require the same during your assessment (ACS in my case, which requires a RNR letter or SD to be submitted)


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Ok , So i assume you did not require the same during your assessment (ACS in my case, which requires a RNR letter or SD to be submitted)


Yes....Engineers Australia didn't asked these docs as a part of assessment.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Yes....Engineers Australia didn't asked these docs as a part of assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Ahhhh.. OK.. 

Good luck with your journey


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Ahhhh.. OK..
> 
> Good luck with your journey


Thanks....all the best 

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Somebody reported a grant today on Immitracker for 190 Visa....wish I had the time stone like Dr. Strange


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

My health status shows this. Does that mean my medicals are through?

Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> My health status shows this. Does that mean my medicals are through?
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Yes, that's what it means.. no action is required from your end for now. If the CO feels that additional test be required, you will be informed on the same.


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

rockytechie said:


> rsa3 said:
> 
> 
> > My health status shows this. Does that mean my medicals are through?
> ...


Are there still chances of CO asking for more tests??


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Are there still chances of CO asking for more tests??


I have seen sometimes they may want to clear some queries they may have. Generally not the case but it does happen.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> I had not submitted any documents which mentioned duties I performed at my previous and present employer.
> 
> So, I submitted the reference letter on company letterhead signed by HR from my previous employer. I had worked 8 years there. I went to my previous company and met VP-HR, explained him the situation. He readily signed the letter. I am grateful to him.
> 
> ...



Second that !! My service letters contained only years of service and last designation but after reading through the forum, I went back to my HR and got employment reference letter with R&R and also included some technologies that I worked with, I got this from HR in company letterhead. This would definitely help a lot. I am hoping I shouldn't get any query for employments at least. Let's see.

BTW why is the queue moving so slow, look like its stuck at Feb. :ranger:


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi friends,

I received my Golden Mail today morning SC190 visa granted. I'm super excited and hope you all get your one soon.



Lodged on 16 Feb 2018
Granted on 08 June 2018
Direct Grant
Employment Verification done.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Congrats!!!


sethman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my Golden Mail today morning SC190 visa granted. I'm super excited and hope you all get your one soon.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

What are the chances of having EV if we have not claimed any points for employment?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations
Did you submit reference letters mentioning job duties on letter heads signed by hr?



sethman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my Golden Mail today morning SC190 visa granted. I'm super excited and hope you all get your one soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

100 days for me today... hope to see some action soon...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Any CO contact so far?



Rmarw said:


> 100 days for me today... hope to see some action soon...


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Any CO contact so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, nothing yet


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Thank You.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

How long after you have sent the mail to pay VAC2 fee will you get the reference to pay the fee? Got contact on 29 may by CO for this. And my application status is "further assessment". The closer you get to the final outcome, more you get anxious.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Yes, that's what it means.. no action is required from your end for now. If the CO feels that additional test be required, you will be informed on the same.


Do I need to upload the medical check receipts & results to Health, Evidence of Section? Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Do I need to upload the medical check receipts & results to Health, Evidence of Section? Thanks.




No need. Besides you are not supposed to have the results anyway, they are sent directly by the hospital to Aus gov.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> What are the chances of having EV if we have not claimed any points for employment?




I guess no. But would love to hear if there is any different experience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sethman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!! Would you please tell us more about the EV? How and when did it happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Rmarw said:


> 100 days for me today... hope to see some action soon...


93 for me...this time i dont want to make century


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Aveynaz,
I paid VAC2 on 31st May and waiting for grant. Have you sent payment receipt email to CO . How you paid the VAC2, using immi or BPAY?



Aveynaz said:


> How long after you have sent the mail to pay VAC2 fee will you get the reference to pay the fee? Got contact on 29 may by CO for this. And my application status is "further assessment". The closer you get to the final outcome, more you get anxious.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Are there still chances of CO asking for more tests??




If you claim to have current or previous medical condition, say TB, they might want to know more aboit it, hence additional tests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> 100 days for me today... hope to see some action soon...


95 days for me.. counting..

This wait is eating my intestines!!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

loading254 said:


> 95 days for me.. counting..
> 
> This wait is eating my intestines!!!


seems they sending 1 grant per day.....


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Relax dude
I am also in queue
If all your docs are genuine then not to worry



rahul7star said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > 95 days for me.. counting..
> ...


----------



## SoundGene (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi everyone. Logged in to say I received my grant on the 4th of June. Have been a silent follower of these forums and they have been a big help. Will update signature details as and when I'm allowed to by the forums.

I also happen to be in the unique position to be the only person from my profession(Freelance Sound Engineer) to have a presence on these forums so far. Hopefully I can help others who have similar work profiles.

ANZSCO 399516 Sound Technician
Lodgement Date: 27th Feb 2018
Grant Date: 04th Jun 2018


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

SoundGene said:


> Hi everyone. Logged in to say I received my grant on the 4th of June. Have been a silent follower of these forums and they have been a big help. Will update signature details as and when I'm allowed to by the forums.
> 
> I also happen to be in the unique position to be the only person from my profession(Freelance Sound Engineer) to have a presence on these forums so far. Hopefully I can help others who have similar work profiles.
> 
> ...


u got at 8 am is it?


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

foxes said:


> No need. Besides you are not supposed to have the results anyway, they are sent directly by the hospital to Aus gov.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my case, I received a copy of results sent to my address from clinic.

And in ImmiAccount: My status for health is:
"Health clearance provided – no action required".


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> In my case, I received a copy of results sent to my address from clinic.
> 
> And in ImmiAccount: My status for health is:
> "Health clearance provided – no action required".


usually SATA never send copy ...but strange they send to ur add ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

SoundGene said:


> Hi everyone. Logged in to say I received my grant on the 4th of June. Have been a silent follower of these forums and they have been a big help. Will update signature details as and when I'm allowed to by the forums.
> 
> I also happen to be in the unique position to be the only person from my profession(Freelance Sound Engineer) to have a presence on these forums so far. Hopefully I can help others who have similar work profiles.
> 
> ...


o

Massive Congrats! I too I think am in the minority with Marketing Specialist... on day 81, hoping to hear by end of June!


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sethman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my Golden Mail today morning SC190 visa granted. I'm super excited and hope you all get your one soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

SoundGene said:


> Hi everyone. Logged in to say I received my grant on the 4th of June. Have been a silent follower of these forums and they have been a big help. Will update signature details as and when I'm allowed to by the forums.
> 
> I also happen to be in the unique position to be the only person from my profession(Freelance Sound Engineer) to have a presence on these forums so far. Hopefully I can help others who have similar work profiles.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Mine is 118 days. 

I thinks mine is stuck in Employment Verification, coz I think during ACS I provided my job and duties letter for every company I worked for not on Company Letter head instead provided every supervisor/senior names, may be because of that they might be doing back ground verification.

As the days are increasing I am coming with more excuses like this to console myself 



rahul7star said:


> seems they sending 1 grant per day.....


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Mine is 118 days.
> 
> I thinks mine is stuck in Employment Verification, coz I think during ACS I provided my job and duties letter for every company I worked for not on Company Letter head instead provided every supervisor/senior names, may be because of that they might be doing back ground verification.
> 
> As the days are increasing I am coming with more excuses like this to console myself


haha i also keep building stories these days...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Mine is 118 days.
> 
> I thinks mine is stuck in Employment Verification, coz I think during ACS I provided my job and duties letter for every company I worked for not on Company Letter head instead provided every supervisor/senior names, may be because of that they might be doing back ground verification.
> 
> As the days are increasing I am coming with more excuses like this to console myself



When they do EV , one doesnt get to know? .. What if the HR or managers take years to respond??


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

foxes said:


> Congrats!! Would you please tell us more about the EV? How and when did it happen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your grant. Can you please elaborate a bit on employment verification?


----------



## SoundGene (Jun 8, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> u got at 8 am is it?


Yes.. Early morning.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


Congrats..! Did you submit your EOI on March 19 2018 with 70 +5 for NSW and got the call? Since i will be with same point next month in (Developer Programmer - 261312) and just want to know how long it will take to get NSW sponsorship? Or New financial year will make any difference?


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi sijit, please let us know did you uploaded the pcc and medical at the time of lodging? 

I'm trying to understand what is the condition in which one gets direct grant. Should we give pcc and medicals without being asked? (At the time of application lodging)


Sujith84 said:


> Very happy to inform that I received direct grant today for NSW. Applied on March 19 2018 with 70+5 points for ANZCO 261313.


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Hi sijit, please let us know did you uploaded the pcc and medical at the time of lodging?
> 
> I'm trying to understand what is the condition in which one gets direct grant. Should we give pcc and medicals without being asked? (At the time of application lodging)
> 
> 261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


Guys, A silly question. 
How do you know whether pre-invite has come? Do we need to login to skillselect and check for any updates or do we only get email? if we miss to see the email how to know whether invite has come?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Guys, A silly question.
> How do you know whether pre-invite has come? Do we need to login to skillselect and check for any updates or do we only get email? if we miss to see the email how to know whether invite has come?


It is probably the best idea to give all the required documents up-front including PCC and medical without being asked. It will shorten your processing times. You can create a HAP ID and perform your medicals before Visa lodgement.

Pre-invite, in this case, means you've received an email from a State asking you to apply for state nomination. After that, you'll pay applicable fees and apply for state nomination with your relevant documents and you'll be sent final invitation to apply for a Visa in Skill Select.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I have seen in some posts people mentioning that if the company doesn't respond to mails and calls from DIBP then they send someone to the company to do a background check.

Normally big and good companies will respond to them as it would be normal process for them as we won't be the first one to apply for PR.



loading254 said:


> When they do EV , one doesnt get to know? .. What if the HR or managers take years to respond??


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

vijgin said:


> Guys, A silly question.
> How do you know whether pre-invite has come? Do we need to login to skillselect and check for any updates or do we only get email? if we miss to see the email how to know whether invite has come?


Mr know it all, if you cannot answer then please dont. I read some post where people have waited for CO contact and then provided the pcc and medical and some claim direct grant. Now im understand which is the right procedure, is anything wrong in it?

I see in this forum many people mock other over their knowledge, are you here to help others? If not please do not comment at all, it doesnt hurt. 

I may not be very intelligent to ask wise questions, im sorry!!!


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> It is probably the best idea to give all the required documents up-front including PCC and medical without being asked. It will shorten your processing times. You can create a HAP ID and perform your medicals before Visa lodgement.
> 
> Pre-invite, in this case, means you've received an email from a State asking you to apply for state nomination. After that, you'll pay applicable fees and apply for state nomination with your relevant documents and you'll be sent final invitation to apply for a Visa in Skill Select.


 Not clear. The pre-invite will be in skillselect?


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for answering @sureshconnects. 

Ive no doubt about preinvite and i guess its called ITA, some great guy trying to mock me for having asked a silly question according to him and giving exampme of pre-invite.

Anyway i want to tell i got ITA from NSW on 25th may and responded with relavent documents.

Thank you once again


Sureshconnects said:


> It is probably the best idea to give all the required documents up-front including PCC and medical without being asked. It will shorten your processing times. You can create a HAP ID and perform your medicals before Visa lodgement.
> 
> Pre-invite, in this case, means you've received an email from a State asking you to apply for state nomination. After that, you'll pay applicable fees and apply for state nomination with your relevant documents and you'll be sent final invitation to apply for a Visa in Skill Select.


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Not clear. The pre-invite will be in skillselect?


No. It would be better not to call it a pre-invite. There will be an email with a subject like this in your email address "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa". Once you've responded to this email and applied for your nomination, you'll get an invitation to lodge a Visa in Skill Select provided your application is successful.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Guys, A silly question.
> 
> How do you know whether pre-invite has come? Do we need to login to skillselect and check for any updates or do we only get email? if we miss to see the email how to know whether invite has come?




Hi! Invitation to apply for state nomination, or many call it as preinvite in this forum, will be sent to your email address and there is no other way to know it. Your status in skillselect would still be “submitted”. So make sure you check your e-mail regularly.

If you wanna discuss about this further, you should post in State invitation thread and not here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Hi icycool, i just got CO contact if i want to pay or provide evidence of functional English. So i just sent the mail. Haven't heard from then. So i just wanted to ask how long after ur mail did the CO contact you to pay? 



icycool said:


> Hi Aveynaz,
> I paid VAC2 on 31st May and waiting for grant. Have you sent payment receipt email to CO . How you paid the VAC2, using immi or BPAY?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> seems they sending 1 grant per day.....


from ImmiTracker(assuming it is accurate) , I see around 3 for today.. I am imagining(hopping ) that there are those who receive their grants but never bother with ImmiTracker.

I have never been so faithfull to my Gmail inbox like for the last few days!!!.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Same here 



loading254 said:


> from ImmiTracker(assuming it is accurate) , I see around 3 for today.. I am imagining(hopping ) that there are those who receive their grants but never bother with ImmiTracker.
> 
> I have never been so faithfull to my Gmail inbox like for the last few days!!!.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum. 
Many thanks to the group.

If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.

My timelines:
Code: 261312 Software Engineer 60pts + 5pts SS
ACS submitted:20/04/17 
ACS +ve result: 04/04/17
EOI 189 190(NSW): 04/08/17
NSW ITA: 20/10/17 
NSW ITA submitted: 22/10/17
NSW Lodge: 31/01/18 with Medical,PCC
First CO contact: 07/04/18
Responded to CO: 14/04/18
Visa Grant: 09/05/18


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum.
> Many thanks to the group.
> 
> If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

ngoenka said:


> By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum.
> Many thanks to the group.
> 
> If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.
> ...


Many congratulations and good luck. May I know what CO contacted you for?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum.
> Many thanks to the group.
> 
> If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.
> ...


Congratulations to you. Enjoy your grant.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Many congratulations and good luck. May I know what CO contacted you for?



Thanks everyone!!!

CO contacted for my wife's birth certificate, her functional English certificate (I already submitted it earlier, however, it did not specify her course duration) and name-change declaration for my wife.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ngoenka said:


> By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum.
> Many thanks to the group.
> 
> If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank-you everyone.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

ngoenka said:


> By God's grace I received my grant today. Have been a silent observer of this forum.
> Many thanks to the group.
> 
> If anyone has any query, I will be happy to help.
> ...



Congratulations !! 

I guess you meant that you got a grant on 09/06/18.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah i meant I got a grant on 09/06/18.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Congrats!!!


First of all Congrats for the invitation. 
I am bit confused, As far as i know only currently invitation is coming only for 75points is there some other priority?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank-you vijin.

I received an invite 6 months back, I had my EOI submitted almost 8 months back then. Maybe the trend has changed now and they are inviting only 75 pointers!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

After being contacted by CO and i guess u sent mail for the reference number to pay. So how long after you sent the mail did u get the link to pay? 



ngoenka said:


> Thank-you everyone.


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey,

I just received an email from skillselect stating there is a new message waiting for me in my skillselect inbox but when I go and check it, there isn't anything there...

Has anyone experienced anything like this before?

I have filed my EOI on March 9 for 189 and 190 both. Waiting for the invite or nomination invite.

Or am I looking in the wrong place. When does Skillselect send such emails anyway...?

Thanks

SJ


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Pay for what? No, I sent them another english functional certificate specifying the duration of her course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Is there a consideration of point you got, in the visa granting....


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Is there a consideration of point you got, in the visa granting....




Nope



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

One question in general (maybe for seniors to answer): 

Does the processing time also depend on whether you applied under stream 1 or 2? It seems that stream 2 occupations take considerably longer to be approved.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Thank-you vijin.
> 
> I received an invite 6 months back, I had my EOI submitted almost 8 months back then. Maybe the trend has changed now and they are inviting only 75 pointers!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the details.

Can you please tell how a invitation will look like and from which email id we will receive the email along with the subject?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Thank you for the details.
> 
> Can you please tell how a invitation will look like and from which email id we will receive the email along with the subject?


FROM ; SkillSelect <[email protected]>

You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect


Dear *********,

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

[link to login}

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

loading254 said:


> FROM ; SkillSelect <[email protected]>
> 
> You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> One question in general (maybe for seniors to answer):
> 
> Does the processing time also depend on whether you applied under stream 1 or 2? It seems that stream 2 occupations take considerably longer to be approved.


I’m stream 2, on day 83, hoping for a direct grant anyday now. Can anyone help with this question? Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

praying hard for this week to become magical for all of us .......


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> praying hard for this week to become magical for all of us .......


Same here bud...I am sure the wait will definitely be worth it in the end!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> o
> 
> Massive Congrats! I too I think am in the minority with Marketing Specialist... on day 81, hoping to hear by end of June!


Congrats!! I feel the same when I see not many technical writers here. 
Hoping for the best soon.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > o
> ...


Me too! Good luck!


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, I have lodged my VISA 190 - Accountant General (221111) application on 11/03/2018, still no CO contacted.

Requesting new born child addition to application, I have uploaded form 1022 and other docs two weeks back, still no response from Dibp.

Please advise whether I need to write them for child addition in application and hap id. If yes, please share email address?
Thanks


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey guys,

Regarding police clearance:

My experience : - 
- 2009 to 2010 = 11 months Saudi Arabia
- 2010 to present = India

ACS skill assessment have considered my experience from 2013 to present.

I have read in one of the forums that CO ( case officer) will ask for PCC ( police clearance certificate) for countries where the stay is more than 5 months.

So in my case will i have to provide PCC for Saudi Arabia ( 8 years back visit)


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Rb1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Regarding police clearance:
> 
> ...


At least 12 months.
CO wont ask PCC for Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

oh today was holiday in NSW ....damn wasted whole dat thinking n phsing


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Does 190 has also a cutoff? when was the last invite sent for 60 points? (65 with ss)


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Regarding police clearance:
> 
> ...


Hi Rb1986,

I understand that the website and everything says 12 months or more but from the past experiences of people on this forum, CO has asked for PCC for 11 months and even 10 months stay...

I would highly recommend you to be ready with one and infact voluntarily add it to your docs in hope for a direct grant. A CO contact delays your grant as when the CO contacted, that could have been your grant date if you'd have provided the asked document beforehand. Who doesn't like an early grant!!!! 

My suggestion - get it done and upload it or else it will be asked almost 99% sure.

Regards,
SJ

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does 190 has also a cutoff? when was the last invite sent for 60 points? (65 with ss)




They do not publish their cutoff like 189 so we can only rely on what is reported here or on the ImmiTracker.

60 points for which occupation? For yours it would be long time ago (perhaps early 2017).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

I filed my EOI for NT , SA and NSW separately on 25 May with 70 points in total for code 149311 (Conference and Event Organisors)

for SA i know , i am in supplementary list with high points therefore i am not going to get invitation unless in July SA reduce high point to 70 for my code.

for NSW stream 2 , what are my chances ? i have seen most of the invitation for stream 2 have superior english with 20 points. 

As regarding NT , i applied at their website as well but still its showing 'Waiting for Admin Review' . i applied for 190 but i know without job or relatives there , they only give 489.

thanks
Ahmad


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

No grants today?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> I filed my EOI for NT , SA and NSW separately on 25 May with 70 points in total for code 149311 (Conference and Event Organisors)
> 
> for SA i know , i am in supplementary list with high points therefore i am not going to get invitation unless in July SA reduce high point to 70 for my code.
> 
> ...



For NSW, stream 2 invitation is highly unpredictable. There is a specifc thread on this forum discussing about Stream 2 invitation.

Btw, you better ask this question at the respective state EOI/more appropriate threads to get better answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> For NSW, stream 2 invitation is highly unpredictable. There is a specifc thread on this forum discussing about Stream 2 invitation.
> 
> Btw, you better ask this question at the respective state EOI/more appropriate threads to get better answer.
> 
> ...


Yes sure , thanks.

I will put separate questions at each thread. 

Since this is general 190 thread that's why i asked here.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Queen's birthday... public holiday.



Arun1981 said:


> No grants today?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Is it a national holiday? I applied for 190 victoria



animesh1d said:


> Queen's birthday... public holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Non-National Public Holidays for

Australian Capital Territory
New South Wales
Northern Territory
Tasmania
Victoria
South Australia

Found it in the below link; homeaffairs official website.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


Arun1981 said:


> Is it a national holiday? I applied for 190 victoria


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks dude



animesh1d said:


> Non-National Public Holidays for
> 
> Australian Capital Territory
> New South Wales
> ...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Non-National Public Holidays for
> 
> Australian Capital Territory
> New South Wales
> ...


Had expected that since Queensland has Service center open, the Brisbane COs should be issuing some grants.. Or all the 190s grants are done from the Adelaide center ??

:focus: just coming up with stories to explain why I don't have a grant 98 days later!!.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

You never know
Tomm. Might be your day
I am waiting 81 days

QUOTE=loading254;14527344]


animesh1d said:


> Non-National Public Holidays for
> 
> Australian Capital Territory
> New South Wales
> ...


Had expected that since Queensland has Service center open, the Brisbane COs should be issuing some grants.. Or all the 190s grants are done from the Adelaide center ??








just coming up with stories to explain why I don't have a grant 98 days later!!.














[/QUOTE]


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi frnds,
I got my SA nomination nd now submitting docs for visa
Can u guys advise regarding getting pcc from oman as i am currently in oman? Details on Oman police site are not clear to me


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Correction to above... i m in dubai nd want to get oman pcc


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> You never know
> Tomm. Might be your day
> I am waiting 81 days



That will be a reason to smile man!

ImmiTracker shows some good progress on February guys..


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Is there a definite trend as to after how many days\months, a person can get an invite from State ( NSW or Vic) with 80 points for 261313?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > You never know
> ...


So some immi tracker questions... 

1) should I be concerned I’m the only 225113 on there (granted not every person applying will use it)?
2) if I sort by NSW and UK, shows 3 before me... mean anything? 
3) how accurate do you think their predictions are on ‘days til grant’? 

Really want to start chilling this champagne!! Day 84 and counting!!!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi frnds,
> I got my SA nomination nd now submitting docs for visa
> Can u guys advise regarding getting pcc from oman as i am currently in oman? Details on Oman police site are not clear to me


Additional information
Applying in Oman:

Apply in person at the Royal Oman Police in your place of residence.

Documents required:

completed Certificate application form
two passport size photographs
copy of your current passport
copy of Omani resident permits (all held) (non-citizens)
work reference from your sponsor confirming current employment status (non-citizens)
full set of authenticated fingerprints.
Applying outside Oman:

Apply at a foreign mission in or nearest to your current country of residence.

Documents required:

completed Certificate application form
two passport size photographs
copy of your current and old passport
copy of Omani resident permits (all held) (non-citizens)
work reference from your former sponsor confirming previous employment status (non-citizens)
full set of authenticated fingerprints.
Fees:

Payable.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/oman


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> So some immi tracker questions...
> 
> 1) should I be concerned I’m the only 225113 on there (granted not every person applying will use it)?
> 2) if I sort by NSW and UK, shows 3 before me... mean anything?
> ...


1) should I be concerned I’m the only 225113 on there (granted not every person applying will use it)?
MY ANS ; Not every application updates or has his/her case in immitracker. The information is not cast in stone.

2) if I sort by NSW and UK, shows 3 before me... mean anything? 
MY ANS ; No, I don't think you can draw conclusions from that. There's a lot of randomnesses. (see my personal thinking below)

3) how accurate do you think their predictions are on ‘days til grant’? 

My personal thinking; What I consider reliable is when the greens keep increasing. For example, 2 weeks ago, there were many greys in the February applicants but now there seems to be an increased number of greens. 
That , according to me, it is a sign that the COs are not asleep, as much as their pace is worse than the Thailand elephants!!   . 
As much as I can't rely on the ImmiTracker's predictions, I can be able to see that there is progress in grants issuing.
#That'sMy50CentsAnswer


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I lodged 190 NSW visa on 27th Feb for 261312 and since then there is no CO contact and DG .
On immitracker, I checked many applications including 261312 on 27th Feb were granted visa. I am worried to why there is no response as others from same day have received their grants or CO contact.
I would appreciate if someone could explain the reason for this?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So some immi tracker questions...
> ...


Exactly as I figured, and yes also noted lots of green updates lately, which is undoubtedly a good sign! Thanks for your 50Cents!


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

There is no proper explanation to this, as from Immigrationtracker you can see the randomness of people getting grants. If you see many people applied before you in Jan and Feb are also waiting for grant. 
Still not convinced see my timeline 



grover.geetesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged 190 NSW visa on 27th Feb for 261312 and since then there is no CO contact and DG .
> On immitracker, I checked many applications including 261312 on 27th Feb were granted visa. I am worried to why there is no response as others from same day have received their grants or CO contact.
> I would appreciate if someone could explain the reason for this?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


 Hi SJ,
Thanks for the reply and suggestion 🙂 so I did try contacting my previous colleagues and few agents in India and they have given a quote of 80k inr.. Don't you think It's alot.. 

Alternatively I could see in the home affairs website - alternate options

/* content from home affairs website

Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
*/

Will the above work or do you think it will still cause some delay even after submitting above documents


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> There is no proper explanation to this, as from Immigrationtracker you can see the randomness of people getting grants. If you see many people applied before you in Jan and Feb are also waiting for grant.
> Still not convinced see my timeline


Agreed with that statement. Even I am waiting since mid-Feb for my grant but there is a lot of randomness involved and each case is unique... fingers crossed this week as I am on 119th day today with no CO contact.


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does 190 allow me to travel for work between multiple cities provided the base location is in NSW (sponsored state)?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Seems like a quiet day so far....any one with grants?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Seems like a quiet day so far....any one with grants?


yes did all routine checkup i.e ...gmail , immi ...now EF...got nothgn else to go....waitng for this phase to finish soon so that plan other work


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> yes did all routine checkup i.e ...gmail , immi ...now EF...got nothgn else to go....waitng for this phase to finish soon so that plan other work


Refreshing the same set of websites....never been so anxious and excited for something like this lol


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> Does 190 allow me to travel for work between multiple cities provided the base location is in NSW (sponsored state)?


I would believe so. It's not possible for PR visa conditions to restrict you to just one state if your company is sending you to another state for short term work.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Refreshing the same set of websites....never been so anxious and excited for something like this lol


looks like we r only handfull of ppl waitng for grants...rest all already got it seems...we are left alone haha


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am also waiting



rahul7star said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Refreshing the same set of websites....never been so anxious and excited for something like this lol
> ...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Refreshing the same set of websites....never been so anxious and excited for something like this lol
> ...


Still waiting February 8th.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Timeline:
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
> ...


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, what is the difference between initial assessment and further assessment??? Any idea on what they do in further assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Waiting 11-March-2018


dazzlinstar said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > shawnfj said:
> ...


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Initial Assessment means CO contacted you asking additional documents.

Further Assessment means you already provided the CO the additional documents they requested.



naveenttf said:


> Hi all, what is the difference between initial assessment and further assessment??? Any idea on what they do in further assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Just saw a grant today in immitracker lodged on Jan-23


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> I am also waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> Just saw a grant today in immitracker lodged on Jan-23


I do not understand immitracker... how do you check it and understand the data


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,

Co contacted me asking just for my current HR email ID. Though this was already there in Employer Reference letter.
I have Lodged 190 NSW on 23rd of March. Wanted to check have any one of you have co contact for single information like this.

Regards
Anuj


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co contacted me asking just for my current HR email ID. Though this was already there in Employer Reference letter.
> I have Lodged 190 NSW on 23rd of March. Wanted to check have any one of you have co contact for single information like this.
> ...


u got email is it? whats ur app status in IMMI?


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi Anuj4frens,

Just for my knowing, did you claim for work experience point?



anuj4frens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co contacted me asking just for my current HR email ID. Though this was already there in Employer Reference letter.
> I have Lodged 190 NSW on 23rd of March. Wanted to check have any one of you have co contact for single information like this.
> ...


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> u got email is it? whats ur app status in IMMI?


App status is further assessment


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> Hi Anuj4frens,
> 
> Just for my knowing, did you claim for work experience point?


Yes I did claim points for experience.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

anuj4frens said:


> App status is further assessment


seems strange...for 1 email ...but i think soon they will send email and ur done with grant ...BTW when did u got the mail? 1 hr before is it..?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Not only that I have started checking my horoscope everyday 




rahul7star said:


> yes did all routine checkup i.e ...gmail , immi ...now EF...got nothgn else to go....waitng for this phase to finish soon so that plan other work


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

Dear all,

I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.

Skill: 261312
EOI lodged: 20th Jan 2018
Pre Invite: 02nd Feb 2018
Approval: 16th Feb 2018
Visa Lodged: 27th Feb 2018
Grant Date: 12th June 2018

I would be happy to help with any question regarding application and documents and wish everyone to receive their grant very soon.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Could u please elaborate on all the documents you uploaded.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


gr8...when did u got the email?


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


please share the list of documents you uploaded? Also let us know whether you have uploaded the color scans or notarized copies?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats.



grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

1 grant per day...this is the new trend now


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> seems strange...for 1 email ...but i think soon they will send email and ur done with grant ...BTW when did u got the mail? 1 hr before is it..?


Co contacted on 5th June. 

Actually they asked for my HR email ID. I uploaded my HR business card with all the details. 

I also have applied for business visa (600) on 1st of June with got approved on 7th of June. 

And co incidentally on 6th of June my HR got call from department for verification. First call asking about my designation, date of joining and salary and then a second call asking about designation, date of joining, salary and purpose of visit. 

I am assuming 1st one was for PR and second one was for business visa as they also asked for purpose of visit.

Since i am not heard of such scenario before thought of asking you guys.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


you're indeed so lucky. NSW approval in just 14 days. Everything from EOI to visa grant in 5 months :clap2:


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


Congrats, it was a super quick grant. What was your English point and total point when you lodged EOI? Did you apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> 1. Passport
> 2. Age (Birth certificate original and notarial)
> 3. Education (Degree, Diploma and transcripts)
> 4. Assessment certificate
> ...


hey..whats ur update?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> grover.geetesh said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all,
> ...


MIne super quick too up to this point, just hating the waiting now! NSW Stream 2 Invite exactly one week after EOI update with 80 points, 18 days for approval, 85 days since lodgement.... hoping to see that golden email soon!! Xx


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Could u please elaborate on all the documents you uploaded.


ME:
Birth or Age: Birth Certificate and Passport
Work Experience: RNR Letters, Offer Letters, Provident Fund statements, Salary slips, Bank Statements highlighting Salary credit, Tax statements and Resume.
Others: Form 1221
Identity, Evidence: Marriage Certificate and Picture
Qualification: Transcript, Degree Certificate, Secondary and Senior Secondary education certificate 
Character: Form 80, PCC
Travel Document: Passport pages with travel stamps
Language : PTE result and mail confirmation to DIBP

SPOUSE:
All same
Language: Letter from college about undergraduate in English, Degree transcript and certificate


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> gr8...when did u got the email?


Today morning at 6 from "[email protected]"


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

All coloured pdfs and others scanned from camscanner app and uploaded


----------



## grover.geetesh (Feb 6, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Congrats, it was a super quick grant. What was your English point and total point when you lodged EOI? Did you apply onshore or offshore?


I applied with 70+5 (SS) having 20 in English at offshore.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

Any 261111 who received a grant as well?
My details:

EOI: 70+5
English: Superior
EOI Date: May 30, 2018
Offshore


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

RyhVee said:


> Any 261111 who received a grant as well?
> My details:
> 
> EOI: 70+5
> ...



Are you talking about grant or invite? both are different things.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

Invite 🙂 waiting for my invite still


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

It has been 75 days since I’ve lodged my 190 visa. Still haven’t heard anything from the CO or the Home Affair Department! My agent said it’s normal but I’m just getting stressed. What do you guys think?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't worry, normally it's taking around 100+ days for most of the people but it's also varying a lot you may get it soon, I am waiting since 123 days with no CO contact till now.



jwoo2104 said:


> It has been 75 days since I’ve lodged my 190 visa. Still haven’t heard anything from the CO or the Home Affair Department! My agent said it’s normal but I’m just getting stressed. What do you guys think?


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Don't worry, normally it's taking around 100+ days for most of the people but it's also varying a lot you may get it soon, I am waiting since 123 days with no CO contact till now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I looked at Immitracker and some people who lodged their visa in April have already been granted. I don’t know how long do I have to wait haha. I’m just getting stressed and frustrated at the same time. 

Your CO contacted you for more information? What sort of information does your CO want? 

Do you also think they might prioritise and grant people who have higher score? 

Hope we hear some good news soon.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

RyhVee said:


> Invite 🙂 waiting for my invite still


with 70+5 you have to wait. backlog of 75+5 is huge in 261111 code.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

SunV said:


> RyhVee said:
> 
> 
> > Invite 🙂 waiting for my invite still
> ...


😓 it’s the same for 189. i thought 190 is faster. just wondering how quick it is for BAs. Thanks!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

RyhVee said:


> 😓 it’s the same for 189. i thought 190 is faster. just wondering how quick it is for BAs. Thanks!


If 75+5 is not getting 189 he/she will go for 190 and cutoff will automatically increased for 190.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

SunV said:


> RyhVee said:
> 
> 
> > 😓 it’s the same for 189. i thought 190 is faster. just wondering how quick it is for BAs. Thanks!
> ...


you’re right. i hope to get invite this year as my ACS is about to expire on March 2019.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

No CO contact for me till now. You have done our part, you cannot do anything more, the wait will be over soon hopefully for everyone 



jwoo2104 said:


> Thanks. I looked at Immitracker and some people who lodged their visa in April have already been granted. I don’t know how long do I have to wait haha. I’m just getting stressed and frustrated at the same time.
> 
> Your CO contacted you for more information? What sort of information does your CO want?
> 
> ...


----------



## numanabidffc (Jun 12, 2018)

*Applying for VIC Nomination*

Dear All,

I am extremely confused and need your help to understand steps involved to apply VIC state nomination.

My agent lodged EOI in skillselect under 190. For 190 he mentioned VIC as state of interest. 

I also came to know recently that for state sponsorship, application should be submitted on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au website. i think he didn't apply on this website (he is not responding).

Will you pls advise if first EOI needs to submitted and then after getting invitation from VIC he needs to apply on above link or he should have done both (EOI+applying on state website) as first step?

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

numanabidffc said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am extremely confused and need your help to understand steps involved to apply VIC state nomination.
> 
> ...


What's your ANZSCO code if its ICT then your agent is right.

Steps:

ICT occupation:

1. Fill the EOI.
2. wait for Pre-invite/ITA (Invitation to Apply).
3. after ITA , submit application on liveinvictoria website.
4. wait for outcome.
5. apply for visa.

Non ICT/job offer from Vic/streamlined 457/ phd apthway:
1. fill EOI.
2. submit applciation on liveinvictoria website.
3. wait for outcome.
4. apply for visa.

or 

1. submit applciation on liveinvictoria website.
2. wait for outcome.
3. fill EOI and inform vic to get invite on EOI.
4. apply for visa.

refer this

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Hope this helps


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations bro......


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

grover.geetesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that today I received my Direct Grant for NSW.
> 
> ...


cooongrats buddy!!.. 100 days today for me.. and counting!!


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I am going to take up the medicals for 190 visa application.
I recently found out that I am prediabetic, will this hamper my medical results for the application or not?

Please provide your suggestions.

Rajinder Pal Singh
ANZO 261312
Age: 30
Education:15
PTE: 20
Experience: 5
SS(NSW): 5
EOI ITA: 14 Mar 2018
EOI Nomination: 18 May 2018


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I am going to take up the medicals for 190 visa application.
I recently found out that I am prediabetic, will this hamper my medical results for the application or not?

Please provide your suggestions.

Rajinder Pal Singh
Age: 30
Education:15
PTE: 20
Experience: 5
SS(NSW): 5
EOI ITA: 14 Mar 2018
EOI Nomination: 18 May 2018
ANZO 261312


----------



## shah.upasana (May 18, 2018)

Hi,

I’ve applied for 190 NSW with 75+5 (total 80) points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hope this day brings some grants! All the best guys!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

another day...88 days over .....prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy and prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I thought you have written partyyyyy partyyyy
Such is the curiosity and.I can feel positive vibes
I think our visa is just around the corner



rahul7star said:


> another day...88 days over .....prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy and prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got a call from mara agent who is my frnd also
One of his clients has got the grant today and it was lodged on 5th march
So ours will be coming by month end


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

still seems like sending 1 grant per day..damn...lets see what rest of june hold for us


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> still seems like sending 1 grant per day..damn...lets see what rest of june hold for us


Still around mid-day in Adelaide, so hope some good news comes our way this arvo!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

what are the cut off points lately for NSW? where i can track this for latest draws?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Still around mid-day in Adelaide, so hope some good news comes our way this arvo!


but usually they send only in morning...only a few get in other time slot ...


----------



## Tinumolanu (Jun 13, 2018)

*Spelling mistake in granted visa*

my subclass 600 visa got granted on last Monday,and there is a spelling mistake in my Surname,it was happened while lodging the application,agency told only a notification mail s required and there s nothing to worry,what should I do now,should I submit 1023 form?kindly reply


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

By the Grace of God and his countless blessings, I have just got the grant.
Occupation -general accountant
Lodge date -19 jan
Co contact -30 apr
Doc sent to co -7 May
Grant- 13 june


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

muz068 said:


> By the Grace of God and his countless blessings, I have just got the grant.
> Occupation -general accountant
> Lodge date -19 jan
> Co contact -30 apr
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

muz068 said:


> By the Grace of God and his countless blessings, I have just got the grant.
> Occupation -general accountant
> Lodge date -19 jan
> Co contact -30 apr
> ...


Cobgrats muz068! Did you receive the grant just a while back? Also what was the CO contact regarding?

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Day 63 for me... This wait is killing... Hope we all receive grants soon... I am assuming due to year end they have slowed down from this week... any one views are welcomed.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

anyone using watsapp grp for NSW?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> anyone using watsapp grp for NSW?


is there one ?? can you please share the details??


----------



## raxitshah29 (Jun 13, 2018)

Type: 190 NSW
Code: 223112
NSW sponsorship email: 13 April 2018
NSW Application Filed: 15 April 2018
Visa Invite: 15 May 2018
Visa Applied: 19 May 2018
Uploaded all documents upfront: 21 May 2018
Medical: 8 June 2018

Can anyone please help me with the timelines, by when can we get Visa Approval and also help me understand the how IED date gets calculated. This will help me to plan my exit better.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> is there one ?? can you please share the details??


 just thought some1 shld make it


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> just thought some1 shld make it


Yes why not... I think there is 1 NSW group not sure...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Yes why not... I think there is 1 NSW group not sure...


ok I do it....guys whoall wants to join just PM me  also after grant we ALL BE NEEDING EACH OTHER


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> ok I do it....guys whoall wants to join just PM me  also after grant we ALL BE NEEDING EACH OTHER


yup sure...

Update: 11th March lodged reported CO contact in my group


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> yup sure...
> 
> Update: 11th March lodged reported CO contact in my group


Oh...what did they ask for?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> Oh...what did they ask for?


PTE scorecard and current employer evidence


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

If anyone wants to join group specific to NSW please PM me or rahul7star with your timelines and we will add you into whatsapp group... 

Cheers


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> PTE scorecard and current employer evidence


Bro.. did you udpate immitracker ? I don't see any details of your under 190 Considilated section


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rockytechie said:


> Bro.. did you udpate immitracker ? I don't see any details of your under 190 Considilated section


This is for someone from the group I am part of and not for me


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Just have a query, Experts and those who already lodged visa can help me. My company payslips are in B & W. Do I need to get notarized copies for payslips too. I have submitted without notorized copies of payslips. Is that a problem? Is there anyone who submitted and got Grant with B & W payslips.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

You can notarized your payslips and re-upload it. This won't create any issues. I did the same for Form 16 part B.


----------



## BAGUL (Jun 13, 2018)

*NSW 190 Information needed*

i submitted EOI of 2613 Software developer on 10 April 2018 for NSW with 70 points...
nothing happened yet.
is there any other way to contact them or just wait?????
as you mentioned in your post , you got nominated within few weeks....
please guide me regarding this....


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> I filed my EOI for NT , SA and NSW separately on 25 May with 70 points in total for code 149311 (Conference and Event Organisors)
> 
> for SA i know , i am in supplementary list with high points therefore i am not going to get invitation unless in July SA reduce high point to 70 for my code.
> 
> ...


You should be checking a respective thread for this question. This being a general thread, you might not get the best of answers to this query.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> I filed my EOI for NT , SA and NSW separately on 25 May with 70 points in total for code 149311 (Conference and Event Organisors)
> 
> for SA i know , i am in supplementary list with high points therefore i am not going to get invitation unless in July SA reduce high point to 70 for my code.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You should be checking about this in the specific thread dedicated to NSW Stream 2 queries.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?


Hi Animesh,

I have just started to read this thread. Don't know if you have got your answers/grant. If you still want this answered, lemme know.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to take up the medicals for 190 visa application.
> I recently found out that I am prediabetic, will this hamper my medical results for the application or not?
> ...



Diabetics is not an issue if your organs are working fine.

Take your HBA1C, Retina test, Fasting PP report for medicals and also the prescribed medicines.


----------



## AKS15 (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats and all the best


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Day 63 for me... This wait is killing... Hope we all receive grants soon... I am assuming due to year end they have slowed down from this week... any one views are welcomed.




56 days only.....year end impact for sure...good luck~


----------



## AKS15 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Congrats*

:clap2:


muz068 said:


> By the Grace of God and his countless blessings, I have just got the grant.
> Occupation -general accountant
> Lodge date -19 jan
> Co contact -30 apr
> ...


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Myid711 said:


> 56 days only.....year-end impact for sure...good luck~


What's your status in your IMMI account? Ia it still RECEIVED/ INITIAL ASSESSMENT or FURTHER ASSESSMENT?


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

What are the chances for 65+5(SS) pointers


----------



## AKS15 (Jun 13, 2018)

For which occupation. I got an invite at 65 SC 190 NSW for Construction Project Manager


nshntkala4u said:


> What are the chances for 65+5(SS) pointers


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello 

I cannot find the option for a PM. How do I do that?

Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Day 63 for me... This wait is killing... Hope we all receive grants soon... I am assuming due to year end they have slowed down from this week... any one views are welcomed.


I get that some lucky people had their grants already, in like 70 days or something, but for those who are tracking it, does anyone have an idea as to where immigration are up to? Maybe last week of Feb? I’m Mar 20th and still hoping to hear this month! Xx


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Naldo Kays said:


> Hello
> 
> I cannot find the option for a PM. How do I do that?
> 
> Thanks


After completing your 5 first posts you will be able to PM


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Myid711 said:
> 
> 
> > 56 days only.....year-end impact for sure...good luck~
> ...


I’m Day 86, still says received for me. No CO contact as of yet


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > Day 63 for me... This wait is killing... Hope we all receive grants soon... I am assuming due to year end they have slowed down from this week... any one views are welcomed.
> ...


I am at day 105 still nothing, applied on Feb 27, I see some waiting from early Feb as well on immitracker.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Naldo Kays said:


> Hello
> 
> I cannot find the option for a PM. How do I do that?
> 
> Thanks


Click on the name of the person you want to PM and you're done!


----------



## SoundGene (Jun 8, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I’m Day 86, still says received for me. No CO contact as of yet


For most people including me the status does not change until the visa grant. For the longest time it was received for me and the one day bam, it changed to finalised. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

How many days it took for the grant in your case?



SoundGene said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m Day 86, still says received for me. No CO contact as of yet
> ...


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant. 
Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).


What is your job code and date of application?


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

gio87 said:


> After completing your 5 first posts you will be able to PM


Thanks , hope this is considered as a post, kk


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> Click on the name of the person you want to PM and you're done!


Thanks bro, but it doesn't seem to work. Someone said that I need to do 5 posts first. Maybe that's why. Will try again after the first 5 posts,

Thanks anyway...


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> :clap2::clap2:


Wow!! Wonderful stuff. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> :clap2::clap2:


Seems like the March queue is starting to toggle along. Good stuff.


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> ok I do it....guys whoall wants to join just PM me  also after grant we ALL BE NEEDING EACH OTHER


Mate I'm not able to PM you, please send me a PM and I will try to reply to that.

Thanks...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> :clap2::clap2:


conr8s...wen did u received mail? just want to see the timings


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

Rmarw said:


> What is your job code and date of application?


221111 - General Accountant and 5 Mar, timeline in my signature mate.


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> conr8s...wen did u received mail? just want to see the timings


About 1:50 pm mate.


----------



## yogeshg (Apr 6, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> anyone using watsapp grp for NSW?


Hi Rahul,

I am waiting for 190 grant NSW , applied on 26 March. Don't think all newbies can PM you directly.
Could you share WhatsApp joining link? , for the benefit of everyone.

Thanks
Yogesh


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> :clap2::clap2:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).


Congratulations! It has been 76 days since I lodged it. I lodged it on 29th March 2018. I know I haven’t done the International Police Check as I cannot do it in advance in my country so I have to wait for CO to contact me so that I can do it. I’m just getting very stressed and can’t even sleep 😞


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*– NSW skilled nominated migration 190 closed 2017-18 -*

"New South Wales is pleased to announce that NSW has filled their program for the 2017-18 financial year. NSW state will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. NSW will assess all received applications.NSW will announce the opening of their program in the 2018-19 financial year."

Not a good news for 190 Visa Aspirants for the time being.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

SoundGene said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m Day 86, still says received for me. No CO contact as of yet
> ...


Which is great! Don’t want to change until then, don’t want CO assessment! Xx


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

jas39gripen said:


> 221111 - General Accountant and 5 Mar, timeline in my signature mate.


congrats!.
can you please tell what are the documents required to submit after receiving the invite, so that we can get prepared?. Any document for Spouse and kid also required?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> 
> :clap2::clap2:




Congrats. I can see that you’re an accountant as well. What all employment docs did you upload for Australian work exp ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKS15 (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats Mate.


jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).
> :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> Diabetics is not an issue if your organs are working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Take your HBA1C, Retina test, Fasting PP report for medicals and also the prescribed medicines.




If someone is having glasses will that be an issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> If someone is having glasses will that be an issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Having Glasses is not an issue.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> "New South Wales is pleased to announce that NSW has filled their program for the 2017-18 financial year. NSW state will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. NSW will assess all received applications.NSW will announce the opening of their program in the 2018-19 financial year."
> 
> Not a good news for 190 Visa Aspirants for the time being.


Dear Suresh, what does this mean... I am confused.
I got a pre-invite and uploaded my docs in 14 days timeline... Does the above apply to me as well?? or have I already been invited?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Dear Suresh, what does this mean... I am confused.
> I got a pre-invite and uploaded my docs in 14 days timeline... Does the above apply to me as well?? or have I already been invited?


Not for you, it means they are not going to send new pre-invites/ITA.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> No. Having Glasses is not an issue.



After so much of wait for invites and grants every one will get the glasses while refreshing: skillselect,Expat forum,immigration tracker,immigration account everyday more than 100 times


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SunV said:


> After so much of wait for invites and grants every one will get the glasses while refreshing: skillselect,Expat forum,immigration tracker,immigration account everyday more than 100 times




Most Certainly


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Lodged on 19 Feb, CO contacted on 29th May, asked for a course completion letter, a stupid letter I forgot to submit before, submitted last week and waiting, profession: registered nurse

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> Good luck everyone and be patient (I know waiting time is so painful).


 congratulations bro,,, so pleasing to hear that


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Please help me in the guiding the end to end process for Visa Class 190 Application. 

What I have done in submitting my Skill Select Application EOI, is selected the VISA 190 option along with the 189 visa class in initial step of EOI.

Afterwards, at the time of selection of state preference, I have chosen "ANY" option instead of electing any specific state.

also selected "NO" option for any other state other then the capital one's highlighted in the List.

Kindly guide me since I have no clue or idea what I have to do for VISA 190 lodging end to end application for my designated nominated occupation skilled state.

my details are as follows:

ACS Submitted: 10/04/2018
ACS Result: 13/06/2018 (261313).
IELTS Result: 23/11/2017 -- 7.5/7.0/7.5/7.5

Total Points:65 for 189
Total Points: 70 for 190

Please some one spare some time and guide me as I am confused, whether I have opted the correct option from the above matter where I have selected multiple visa options(189 & 190).

Many Thanks and looking forward.

-Rabeel


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

I have saw in another forum visa grant of a march 18 lodgement... is there any one granted after that.... 63days for me after lodgement....... desperate


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

SunV said:


> Diabetics is not an issue if your organs are working fine.
> 
> Take your HBA1C, Retina test, Fasting PP report for medicals and also the prescribed medicines.


I have the HBA1C test but I don't take any medicine s.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Suresh, what does this mean... I am confused.
> ...


Thank you so much for the response... For a moment there I got soo worried....


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

Academics, anyone?

Hi Seniors,

I am a University Lecturer with a Ph.D. Coming to Sydney for my Validation Trip on June 25, 2018 for about 10 days. Will be shifting once either me or wifey gets a job. 

Wanted to know the landscape of Australian education industry with any tips that seniors know of and can share. 

You might not be from this industry but know about it, please do share. Hearsay is fairly acceptable here. 

My areas of expertise include teaching Marketing and am expert in training students and adults on Soft-Skills.

Any kind of help is welcome. My area of work shall be NSW (preferably NSW).

Apart from this, if anyone can introduce me into some Sydney/NSW specific WhatsApp groups, it will be great. Proactive members, please let me know and I will PM you my contact details.

Dhanyawaad. 😊😊


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

No need to worry here Lushan. It took me 2 years to get mine. Patience and perseverance is the key here. 

And believe me, once you receive the email, it would kick-start another frenzied series of activities. 😊






lushan0729 said:


> I have saw in another forum visa grant of a march 18 lodgement... is there any one granted after that.... 63days for me after lodgement....... desperate


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

rabeeel said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please help me in the guiding the end to end process for Visa Class 190 Application.
> 
> ...


Anyone can help me out please ?


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

I’m also wondering there are only two CO teams for General Skilled Migration Program? Brisbane and Adelaide? They don’t have any in WA VIC or NSW?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Another day, another ray of hope....all the best guys to those waiting for grants, this could be our day!


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

We share same timeline. And similar mistakes. Let us know if u have any progress with your application. 



Mregmi said:


> Lodged on 19 Feb, CO contacted on 29th May, asked for a course completion letter, a stupid letter I forgot to submit before, submitted last week and waiting, profession: registered nurse
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Another day, another ray of hope....all the best guys to those waiting for grants, this could be our day!


its already lunch time there ...looks like day is done...Friday may be the D DAY


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Lodged on 19 Feb, CO contacted on 29th May, asked for a course completion letter, a stupid letter I forgot to submit before, submitted last week and waiting, profession: registered nurse
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Same here applied for 190 visa application..
CO asked to update medical..
Catagory Registered nurse


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> its already lunch time there ...looks like day is done...Friday may be the D DAY


I hope they had a good lunch so they can grant a lot of cases! lol...what is your lodgement date?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mine is 15th 03 2018....89 days over ............


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> mine is 15th 03 2018....89 days over ............


Nice, I am on my 121st day without CO contact and with a valid multiple visitor visa...thought that would make my case easier as I have an exisiting visa but it seems like it has made the case lengthier :noidea:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Nice, I am on my 121st day without CO contact and with a valid multiple visitor visa...thought that would make my case easier as I have an exisiting visa but it seems like it has made the case lengthier :noidea:


we keep finding reasons for delay...haha lets pray thats all we got to do..


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

I dont want to be the one to complain but I think you guys need to relax a bit. 
Saying you are desperate or cant sleep the night because you are waiting for the visa???
After how long?60 70 days wowowo.

I applied 6 months ago,I am living in australia since 2012 which means I already proved I am eligible to live in this country.

So far I didnt even have a CO contacted me.

Please I like to read this forum but so far I can just read silly comments like "I applied last week why I stoll didnt get it"
Come on!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Nice, I am on my 121st day without CO contact and with a valid multiple visitor visa...thought that would make my case easier as I have an exisiting visa but it seems like it has made the case lengthier :noidea:


A working Visa May expedite grant but not a visitors visa

Very minimal checks are done while granting a visitors visa and to think that those checks can expedite grant, is just wishful thinking 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Another day, another ray of hope....all the best guys to those waiting for grants, this could be our day!
> ...


5am here in UK, no news overnight. Maybe tomorrow!! (Seems to be my daily quote!)


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A working Visa May expedite grant but not a visitors visa
> 
> Very minimal checks are done while granting a visitors visa and to think that those checks can expedite grant, is just wishful thinking
> 
> Cheers


I agree, while you're at it...would you have any knowledge on having a visitor visa prior to lodging a PR visa could cause any delays? I have tried asking on the forum but got no response for similar scenarios.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> A working Visa May expedite grant but not a visitors visa
> 
> Very minimal checks are done while granting a visitors visa and to think that those checks can expedite grant, is just wishful thinking
> 
> Cheers


newbienz ...do something...march batch not moving


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> I have saw in another forum visa grant of a march 18 lodgement... is there any one granted after that.... 63days for me after lodgement....... desperate


I am on day 101 buddy...


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> jas39gripen said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to receive the golden email for my family today, direct grant.
> ...


Which country are you from ? Read somewhere that most countries now are even accepting the printout of the list of documents to upload as a requisite to issue PCC and not needing to wait for CO contact


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Which country are you from ? Read somewhere that most countries now are even accepting the printout of the list of documents to upload as a requisite to issue PCC and not needing to wait for CO contact


Just chiming in to say Singapore is a case in point, I hope to use a .pdf of my EOI submission along with the document checklist to apply for my PCC.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

I have gone through some time lines of the grants, what I Have observed is that after case officer assigned, the grant is within 30days to 90days...... any comments guys 😎


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just chiming in to say Singapore is a case in point, I hope to use a .pdf of my EOI submission along with the document checklist to apply for my PCC.


only after invite only you can go for PCC


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ind2ozdream said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > jas39gripen said:
> ...


Hong Kong, so I’ll have to get a letter from the CO about the PCC in order to apply. 😞


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> only after invite only you can go for PCC


Not according to this persons experience applying for a PCC from Singapore before their invite:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...80002-singapore-pcc-process.html#post13807586


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not according to this persons experience applying for a PCC from Singapore before their invite:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...80002-singapore-pcc-process.html#post13807586


He wrote a letter which they approved ..its called luck ...what they need is skill select Applicant info screenshot after invite ..if you take that one before invite they may reject...


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Not according to this persons experience applying for a PCC from Singapore before their invite:
> ...


That’s true. I called HK Police Department and they advised me that I will have to have a so called referral letter in order to apply. Not a notification of visa submission. However some people used it and it was ok. It depends on the Officer obviously. 😕


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I've checked with the SPF directly and it's alright 🙂 

I'll update with my own experience down the line too


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> I have the HBA1C test but I don't take any medicine s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Its fine. No problem at all. I got the medical clearance for type 1 insulin controlled.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

NSW have stopped sending invites...
Does that mean the processing speed improves?


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> NSW have stopped sending invites...
> Does that mean the processing speed improves?


Can't say but may be it effects


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Somepeople said:


> NSW have stopped sending invites...
> Does that mean the processing speed improves?


Nope as Visa processing is done by home affairs and not state...


----------



## SoundGene (Jun 8, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> I agree, while you're at it...would you have any knowledge on having a visitor visa prior to lodging a PR visa could cause any delays? I have tried asking on the forum but got no response for similar scenarios.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


None at all.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

SunV said:


> Its fine. No problem at all. I got the medical clearance for type 1 insulin controlled.


My husband is type1 insulin dependent since 15yrs and maintains HBA1C at 6 r below 6. He had an operation last year for appendicitis. He has no complication r organ failure related to Retina, foot and anything related to diabetic. His doc happy he never had any complication related diabetic.

But i guess there may be different set of test for type1 in medicals for Oz, can you please let me know what specific test they conduct extra for type1 diabetic?

If we donot disclose any pre existing condition/operations undergone during meficals how it effects medicare when registering? 

Basically i want to know should we be disclosing diabetic condition r not, how it will effect Medicare registration and buying medicine/insulin at subsidised rates later.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Had anyone who has applied in July 2017 recieved grant ? Please reply and tell me where n how I can contact them to check. I have still not received


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> NSW have stopped sending invites...
> Does that mean the processing speed improves?




I wish! But visa grant is done by federal gov, not state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Any one with good news today?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

*PR Granted*

Guys, 

Happy to announce that my gf's PR has been granted. Thank you Lord. Thank you guys.

Timeline: 

ANZCO: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)

PTE 11th September 2017: 65 plus (10 points)

Edu: 15

Age: 30

ACS: 13th Nov

EOI: 13th Nov.

Vic Pre-invite: 17th Nov 2017

Vic Invite: 17th Jan 2018

Visa Lodge: 1st Feb 2018
PCC: 16th Feb
Medical: 22th Feb
CO contact 8th May
Granted: 14th June.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that my gf's PR has been granted. Thank you Lord. Thank you guys.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The email for grant came in yesterday, right per the grant date?


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Guys,
It seems DIBP has removed the timeline bar ‘Processing time: 6 to 10 months’ on the login page. 
It was very much there till yesterday. 
Did anyone notice that ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> It seems DIBP has removed the timeline bar ‘Processing time: 6 to 10 months’ on the login page.
> It was very much there till yesterday.
> Did anyone notice that ?


Yes ...just saw that....may be bug?


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations brother..... cherzzzzz 🍻


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi, 

All of you would have already gotten your invites and hence i write to you, in order to get some advice regarding 190 EOI from VIC .

As an 
Analyst Programmer-261311
With, No Job offer in VIC,
80 points on 190 and
PTE-Superior.
Valid Experience

Do you think i can get invite from VIC? My question is on the eligibility for 190 from VIC, without a offer of employment, from the state. 

Thanks


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello All,

Congratulation to all who got the visa and , wishing the best for those who are awaiting the same. 

Could any one suggest me for my below query? 

My ANZSCO code is 233411 - Electronics Engineer & My total points till now is 55. 

My question is what is the cut off points requirements to get invitation from the state? (the website only shows this detail for sub class 189)

Will 65+ in all PTE module would be okay or I must score 79+ (of'course it would be beneficial).

65+ will make my total to 55 + 10 = 65 , is it enough to get nomination from state?


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> It seems DIBP has removed the timeline bar ‘Processing time: 6 to 10 months’ on the login page.
> It was very much there till yesterday.
> Did anyone notice that ?


Is this applicable for those who is going to apply from now onwards or for all applicants who had applied for the same b4??


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

*190- VIC- Eligibility*

Hi, 

All of you would have already gotten your invites and hence i write to you, in order to get some advice regarding 190 EOI from VIC .

As an 
Analyst Programmer-261311
With, No Job offer in VIC,
80 points on 190 and
PTE-Superior.
Valid Experience

Do you think i can get invite from VIC? My question is on the eligibility for 190 from VIC, without a offer of employment, from the state. 

Thanks


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


I just checked it and it’s still there.


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

In my immiaccount too, the processing time range disappeared..hope it means for the good..


jwoo2104 said:


> rahul7star said:
> 
> 
> > saini85 said:
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Waderwander said:


> In my immiaccount too, the processing time range disappeared..hope it means for the good..


hmmm hope thry soon clear all backlogs.....90 days over today...damn


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> My husband is type1 insulin dependent since 15yrs and maintains HBA1C at 6 r below 6. He had an operation last year for appendicitis. He has no complication r organ failure related to Retina, foot and anything related to diabetic. His doc happy he never had any complication related diabetic.
> 
> But i guess there may be different set of test for type1 in medicals for Oz, can you please let me know what specific test they conduct extra for type1 diabetic?
> 
> ...


Diabetics is not an issue (0% concern) with AUS IMMIGRATION if all organs are working fine.

Please find the answers below:

But i guess there may be different set of test for type1 in medicals for Oz, can you please let me know what specific test they conduct extra for type1 diabetic?

Ans: There are no specific test for diabetics for 189/190, you have to mention in your HAP form that you are diabetic and taking mixtard/novorapid/lantus/XYZ insulins 3/4/5 times a day. you need to carry your prescription, reports and any other documents related to diabetics. 


If we don't disclose any pre existing condition/operations undergone during meficals how it effects medicare when registering? 

Ans: I don't suggest you to not disclose the diabetic because it will create issues down the line , so better to disclose each and every medical condition for peaceful life in future.

Basically i want to know should we be disclosing diabetic condition r not, how it will effect Medicare registration and buying medicine/insulin at subsidised rates later.

Ans: I wouldn't suggest not to disclose diabetics to medicare.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hmmm hope thry soon clear all backlogs.....90 days over today...damn


102 days for me now....

seen the 6-10 months is gone too. I hope it is not about not wanting to be accountable for the delays..


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Great then I am the eldest with 126 days.. is there anyone else elder than me? 



loading254 said:


> 102 days for me now....
> 
> seen the 6-10 months is gone too. I hope it is not about not wanting to be accountable for the delays..


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanna ask a question again. I have seen some cases on immitracker, they are back in 2016 or 2017, but still haven’t been granted? How come?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hey guys, just wanna ask a question again. I have seen some cases on immitracker, they are back in 2016 or 2017, but still haven’t been granted? How come?


Data on immitracker is voluntary and in most cases applicant forgets to update his or her status after grants or CO contacts... however for few cases it might be true cases but for most they might have got their PR long back...


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, just wanna ask a question again. I have seen some cases on immitracker, they are back in 2016 or 2017, but still haven’t been granted? How come?
> ...


That makes sense. Thank you


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

124 days here 😂😭


animesh1d said:


> Great then I am the eldest with 126 days.. is there anyone else elder than me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Waderwander said:


> In my immiaccount too, the processing time range disappeared..hope it means for the good..


Yes... Just checked mine....

Processing time range has disappeared...
Instead getting a message "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."...

Is golden news on the way?


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> NSW have stopped sending invites...
> Does that mean the processing speed improves?


I suppose it will indirectly improve the speed of addressing the backlog temporarily, assuming all other factors remain constant ( which I doubt ). But in terms of overall backlog anyway, i dont think it will make a noticeable enough change. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

msrms said:


> Yes... Just checked mine....
> 
> Processing time range has disappeared...
> Instead getting a message "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."...
> ...


Mines just blank...

These guys just never seem to run out of surprises !!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> msrms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... Just checked mine....
> ...


Mine disappeared too. Day 88 for me. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> msrms said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... Just checked mine....
> ...



Hey Mate,
Aren’t you having ‘Received’ status under your name ?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > jwoo2104 said:
> ...


I applied in 2017 and still waiting...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hey Mate,
> Aren’t you having ‘Received’ status under your name ?


"Recieved" is still there

It is the duration of waiting which was initially at 7-11 months then changed to 6-10 months that is missing.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> I applied in 2017 and still waiting...


wooh... and no CO contact?


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you @sunv

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

What’s the view on Visas with multiple dependents? Maybe take longer because of that reason due to added paperwork? 4 of us in total. Just wondering if the grant date may go longer? Thanks xxx


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in 2017 and still waiting...
> ...


No yet


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> I’m also wondering there are only two CO teams for General Skilled Migration Program? Brisbane and Adelaide? They don’t have any in WA VIC or NSW?


They have only these two offices where the Immigration programs are managed. NSW, VIC and WA applications are also handled by the above listed offices.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in 2017 and still waiting...
> ...


I applied in 2016. Got my first CO contact after over 8 months. PR was granted after 2 years of lodging my visa. 😊😊


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> So am I right in saying that once you've paid for your visa, and all your info is accurate with no dishonest claims, and all your paperwork is supportive, that it's kind of a done-deal? I'm 74 days in and granted CO could still contact me, but how likely is a refusal at this stage if all your evidence is good?
> Thanks xxx
> 
> Age: 25
> ...




Yes. Average wait is somewhere around 150 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Congrats!

friends,
My points will be 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 by July 2018 for ANZSCO Code : 261313 . I am only looking for NSW and general. Do i need to increase the points to get invite or worth to wait?
Moreover, can you please provide the list of documents(including spouse and kid) that need to be submitted when we receive the invite that would be highly appreciated.


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

AngieSt said:


> So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!



Did'nt you got the timelapse of 28 days at the time of your last document updation..
Plz reply


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

AngieSt said:


> So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!



Also Please share your detail of visa catagory, timeframe


----------



## AngieSt (Apr 18, 2018)

Amey said:


> Did'nt you got the timelapse of 28 days at the time of your last document updation..
> Plz reply


I am sorry, I don't know this "28 days " you are talking about. The sure thing is that the grant is here and I started packing, hopefully in a month will be in NSW


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!




Congratulations on your grant  please share your time line which really helps us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PL2217 said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > Ronco88 said:
> ...


Oh my gosh, how come? What country are you from and what occupation? Why it took so long? 
Congratulations by the way though


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

AngieSt said:


> So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!


Good stuff!!

congrats buddy!!

Now go make looooots of money in NSW!!


----------



## I LOV AUS (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for this thread. I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 25th April 2018 for Recruitment Consultant (223112) with 65 points for NSW stream 2 category. Though my PTE Score is 87 (superior) what is chance of being selected. Can anyone pl let me know? Has anyone applied for the above post? How long is the wait. TIA


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> PL2217 said:
> 
> 
> > loading254 said:
> ...


So we all know that the process is quite opaque in it's nature. So the real reason can only be guessed and not ascertained for sure.

One possible reason was the addition of your daughter in the application. But till then also 6 months had lapsed already. Apart from that there was no major changes (job change etc were reported as and when they occured). 

I am sure there must be some reason at their end - something that we are taking as a given ( as we know about ourselves), but they don't. 

To answer your other question, I am from India and my wife who is in IT, is the primary applicant. 

So no idea about the delay, for sure. Had 2 CO contacts- one asking for the payment details for my daughter's application and the other for renewing our PCC as the previous one had lapsed (1 year).


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

AngieSt said:


> So guys ,yesterday was the day the golden email arrived and needless to say I am thrilled.It has passed about a month since CO contacted us and we uploaded the missing documents and got our grant yesterday.Yay!!!


Congratulations mate..... if u can please upload ur time lines .......... cherzzzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PL2217 said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > PL2217 said:
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 

I guess there were three applicants in your application including yourself, and this may take longer. 

I am hoping mine would take a bit shorter as I’m the only applicant. It has been 80 days now, and hopefully I’ll hear something before the 100 days mark.


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Finally the mail has arrived for grant.

Thanks everybody on this forum. This is the most helpful forum i have gone through so far, having answer to every doubt.

Once again thanks a lot guys.

Cheers,

Type: 190 VIC
Code: 261312
EOI: 26 November 2017
Points:60
VIC sponsorship email: 13 December 2017
Invited: 13 December 2017
Applied: 1 Feb 2018
Uploaded all documents upfront: 1 Feb 2017
CO contact: 11 May 2018
Documents submitted: 21 May 2018
Granted: 14 June 2018 :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## I LOV AUS (Jun 16, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhijitr2 said:


> Finally the mail has arrived for grant.
> 
> Thanks everybody on this forum. This is the most helpful forum i have gone through so far, having answer to every doubt.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

What was the CO contact for , when you had front loaded all documents?

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> What’s the view on Visas with multiple dependents? Maybe take longer because of that reason due to added paperwork? 4 of us in total. Just wondering if the grant date may go longer? Thanks xxx


Should not take time. For me on 190 it took around 105 days. It all depends on the documentation and the accuracy.

There was a trend where the average was anywhere between 80-110 days for a 190.

So be positive and all the best.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> My husband is type1 insulin dependent since 15yrs and maintains HBA1C at 6 r below 6. He had an operation last year for appendicitis. He has no complication r organ failure related to Retina, foot and anything related to diabetic. His doc happy he never had any complication related diabetic.
> 
> But i guess there may be different set of test for type1 in medicals for Oz, can you please let me know what specific test they conduct extra for type1 diabetic?
> 
> ...


Do not worry about the conditions and be as honest as possible. Even if you are here you would have to spend up more for your hospital expenses with the conditions. You will have to shell out a little bit more when buying an insurance over there, that's all.

The only major things which Oz looks for is HIV and TB conditions, as there have been cases in the past where people with Type 1 Diabetes and other conditions have been accepted.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the view on Visas with multiple dependents? Maybe take longer because of that reason due to added paperwork? 4 of us in total. Just wondering if the grant date may go longer? Thanks xxx
> ...


Thanks Ravi. I’m on the infamous 90 days today so let’s see what this week brings! I’ve been over my docs so many times and am confident all us there that they need. Thanks again


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I’m on the infamous Day 90! Any idea what the current direct grant timeine trend is doing? 

90 days was always the approx wait I believe, hoping this is the week! Thanks xx


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

RhiC said:


> I’m on the infamous Day 90! Any idea what the current direct grant timeine trend is doing?
> 
> 90 days was always the approx wait I believe, hoping this is the week! Thanks xx


I am about 81days so far. Hope today is the day. Good luck. Bless us all 🙂


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m on the infamous Day 90! Any idea what the current direct grant timeine trend is doing?
> ...


Let’s hope all those waiting get it soon!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

93 and counting.... I hope there is no silent holiday till this FY ends


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

68 days and counting....


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 93 and counting.... I hope there is no silent holiday till this FY ends


Just behind you and I too hope they clear a pile before July 1st


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Just behind you and I too hope they clear a pile before July 1st


Today marked day 125 for my application. Each day becomes more and more exciting but the wait is also very painful! I can see a lot of February applicants are still pending without CO contact. Sometimes I think a CO contact would do too considering how quiet things have been! :juggle: All the best everyone!


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Just behind you and I too hope they clear a pile before July 1st
> ...


130 days without any news. I agree with you, sometimes I have wished for a Co contact because there's a kind of certainty after that.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


170 days still no news..


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

dazzlinstar said:


> 130 days without any news. I agree with you, sometimes I have wished for a Co contact because there's a kind of certainty after that.


haha we keep changing views based on situations .......... no idea when this wait will be over ..............lane:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”. 
Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts. 
DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be. 

For those asking, how did I get this info ? Well from a trusted source but this information is not published as it doesn’t need to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> 68 days and counting....


Same here bro.... 68 days 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> 170 days still no news..


Woah, that's a pretty long time! Close to 6 months! What's your assumption on the delay of your case? (We all have our assumptions lol)


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > 170 days still no news..
> ...


Maybe becuase Im in 457 sponsor visa so im not an "urgent case"....
Other than that no idea


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ronco88 said:


> Maybe becuase Im in 457 sponsor visa so im not an "urgent case"....
> Other than that no idea


that is really strange as few of the cases lodged in Mar and Apr have got their grants and you havent yet got any feedback


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

On immitracker, the last granted cases are where CO contacted the person, wondering if they are focused on cases they contacted and hoping to get news for my case soon.


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
The problem is, same day as I lodged, I submitted form 1023 due to typo error on my name spelling (how stupid can that be?) But in the grant email, the name is still erroneous. Not sure if they saw the correction form. Am I going to send feedback from the website??


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Till now we can see there was four grants today (From immitracker and here).
How reliable is the source of yours? Just wanted to confirm instead of hoping




randeep19492 said:


> Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
> Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
> DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
> Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
> DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.
> 
> ...


ohh this is not a good news....


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Waderwander said:


> Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> The problem is, same day as I lodged, I submitted form 1023 due to typo error on my name spelling (how stupid can that be?) But in the grant email, the name is still erroneous. Not sure if they saw the correction form. Am I going to send feedback from the website??


when did you got the email? like what time


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

We received the email at 1:44pm..


rahul7star said:


> Waderwander said:
> 
> 
> > Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> ...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Waderwander said:


> Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> The problem is, same day as I lodged, I submitted form 1023 due to typo error on my name spelling (how stupid can that be?) But in the grant email, the name is still erroneous. Not sure if they saw the correction form. Am I going to send feedback from the website??


Congratulations! I assume it is a direct grant! Funny they did not refer to your identification documents to correct your name. I would suggest you should email the address provided on the footer of your grant letter. They would be able to help.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## rakeshdaniel (Jan 7, 2018)

*moving to melbourne*

Hey guys , need some advices and suggestions for moving to Melbourne , 
moving in july month 2018 . want to be closer to CBD area . 
are ther any sites offering bed space or sharing apartment links ?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe becuase Im in 457 sponsor visa so im not an "urgent case"....
> ...


I know but there is nothing I can do than wait...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats. I am still waiting for mine lodged on 10th Feb...



Waderwander said:


> Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> The problem is, same day as I lodged, I submitted form 1023 due to typo error on my name spelling (how stupid can that be?) But in the grant email, the name is still erroneous. Not sure if they saw the correction form. Am I going to send feedback from the website??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Congrats. I am still waiting for mine lodged on 10th Feb...


Looks like if u stay in 1 country ....process is faster ...the more you work overseas...more delay...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Glad to see 3 grants within the 127 - 147 day range with no prior CO contacts today. That puts a smile to my face and I could sleep a little relaxed tonight


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

You mean as I am currently not in India when I lodged for visa is delaying my process....may be because currently I will not deny to any possibility.... Is anyone also facing the same issue?



rahul7star said:


> Looks like if u stay in 1 country ....process is faster ...the more you work overseas...more delay...


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Oh there it is! Thanks! Yes, a direct grant 🙂


shawnfj said:


> Waderwander said:
> 
> 
> > Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> ...


----------



## Waderwander (May 18, 2018)

Pretty sure you’ll receive yours in a few days as they are clearing up..


animesh1d said:


> Congrats. I am still waiting for mine lodged on 10th Feb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> You mean as I am currently not in India when I lodged for visa is delaying my process....may be because currently I will not deny to any possibility.... Is anyone also facing the same issue?


haha i just thought this...m not sure...but they def need some time for overseas clearance ...may be mine also delaying cause of that ....i got nothing to do so I come with all these reasons


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I will not deny this possibility...it's a valid point though...more checks required for more overseas experience.... 



rahul7star said:


> haha i just thought this...m not sure...but they def need some time for overseas clearance ...may be mine also delaying cause of that ....i got nothing to do so I come with all these reasons


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

The More time they take more reasons we come up with for delays... I think people were lucky who got their grants within 90 days till Mar'18 post which number of days started varying a bit with each passing day


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Just an update to all those “waiting” and “in pain”.
> Please don’t expect any grants before 30th June 2018. There might be 1 or 2 outcomes which are pending but not a bulk update. There is a reason that the processing times have vanished from our immi accounts.
> DHA will be publishing new processing times and will clear case loads only from 1st July 2018. I hope I’m wrong but that’s how it will be.
> 
> ...


Hi Randeep,

Do you also have any news - Whether July 2018 onwards, they might go with bulk clearance or just normal monthly speed.

Thanks!!


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Ronco88 said:
> ...


Oh ****, I’m in 457 sponsor visa waiting for my 190 as well. My visa is finishing in 2021, does this mean I’m gonna have a super long wait? Omg


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Day is over ...lets see magical tomorrow


----------



## abhijitr2 (Sep 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> What was the CO contact for , when you had front loaded all documents?
> 
> Cheers


CO contact was for my wife's functional english documents


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Day is over ...lets see magical tomorrow




All the best bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhijitr2 said:


> CO contact was for my wife's functional english documents


Did you miss it while uploading ?

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Randeep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




July onwards they will process applications much faster. They had staff cut backs earlier this year and also last year. In addition to this, the quotas set are for sending out invites in a given financial year and not for granting them. They have quarterly targets set for them. And the 1st quarter’s target will be to clear the back log.
The reason for slower processing this year is not because of increased scrutiny. Of course more than half of all the applicants are supplying documents which are not even asked for but just to get a grant faster so called “Direct Grant”. Yes they are checking genuineness of claims made as almost all applicants in the past 12 months have had work experience. Previously this was not the case. 

They are simply creating piles of applications as they are instructed to process certain batches and not even touch the rest. This has nothing to do with scrutiny of applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need urgent help! My 457 visa expired and I am in Australia now on active Bridging visa type A. Will I be eligible to apply for 190 visa for Victoria using "Streamlined Pathway to Visa Nomination" being on bridging visa? I have completed one year in Melbourne.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi,

ANZSCO 261313
EOI with 60 points submitted: 07-May-2018
EOI updated with 80 (20 points from PTE-A) - 18-June-2018.

When can i expect an ITA?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Randeep,
> ...


You think they are only dealing with certain batches as in certain applications?... for example 0 dependents... or... certain Anzsco... or... 80+ points etc? .... rather than doing them first come first served?


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

For all those waiting for your grants, well, I got my visa after 2 long years - that's over 650 days or waiting. Now, I am not saying that all of you should have that patience, but then you should have it! 

I have seen and tracked and followed the visa grants for over 24 months now. From that experience, I want to answer your queries on "why do you think my application is delayed"; well, no one knows exactly what's happening behind the closed doors. But one thing is for certain - your application are.not being picked randomly. There is some sense in this chaotic-looking process. Just that we are unaware of their requirements.

Also, each year the visa grants process get a slow-down post March. This continues till July mid and then pick up again. 

So guys, don't fret and lose your sleep over "when will I get the golden email". It will come when it has to. Till then enjoy your birth country. After you get your grant- that's when the real struggle begins. 

Any questions, bhaiyon aur behno?

P.S. Pardon any typos.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> You think they are only dealing with certain batches as in certain applications?... for example 0 dependents... or... certain Anzsco... or... 80+ points etc? .... rather than doing them first come first served?




Rhic, individual applications are not processed on first come first serve basis. All applications being submitted by us are added to a pile. Through this pile, batches are allocated to case officers. These can depend on visa type, nationality and current status of occupations (pro rata vs non pro rata). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

All the best guys! Hope today brings many grants, optimism is a virtue!


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dis anyone received and email from immigration asking to do a aurvey of 9 questions regarding the job ?
Thanks


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Dis anyone received and email from immigration asking to do a aurvey of 9 questions regarding the job ?
> Thanks


Hi 
I got one from NSW to fill out the survey on finding Job. But I am still waiting for 190 grant


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi
> I got one from NSW to fill out the survey on finding Job. But I am still waiting for 190 grant


I got one too. I got a little excited with that email at first thinking it may be something to do with a GRANT lol....anywho, it seems NSW would think this would be enough time for DIBP to grant all our visas  That's what I make of it!


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you can complete the process by mid to even end Feb and lodge the EOI with 75 points under 189, the chances of you getting an invite are quite high in March.
> I am presuming that you will lose points at the *** end of March and your EOI will participate in 2 rounds
> 
> Cheers


Bro what is meant by invited and grant? You are expecting an invitation in month for 70 points or you have already received invitation?.

ACS Submitted - 06/11/17 (261313) |
ACS +ve Assessment - 18/01/2018. | 
PTE - A L/R/W/S - 10 points | 
189 EOI (65 Points) Filled - 02/Feb/2018
190 EOI(70 points) filled - 02/Feb/2018

Still waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

*190 Timelines reduced*

Did anyone noticed they have updated the timelines for 190 Visa. Earlier it was 6 months and 10 months. Now it has reduced to 5 months and 8 months for 75% and 90% of the applications respectively.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

manishmahajan123 said:


> Did anyone noticed they have updated the timelines for 190 Visa. Earlier it was 6 months and 10 months. Now it has reduced to 5 months and 8 months for 75% and 90% of the applications respectively.


link please


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> link please



Cant post links yet. However search for 190 Homeaffairs in google and its the first link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> link please


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

It’s updated every middle of the month

Cheers


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Need to see the actual impact of reduced timelines


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

rakeshdaniel said:


> Hey guys , need some advices and suggestions for moving to Melbourne ,
> moving in july month 2018 . want to be closer to CBD area .
> are ther any sites offering bed space or sharing apartment links ?



https://www.airbnb.com/s/Melbourne--Victoria--Australia/

That site is very helpful for someone coming in the first time.

When you land, you can join the many facebook groups advertising housing etc.

There are many places you can live and just a train/trum away from the CBD.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> https://www.airbnb.com/s/Melbourne--Victoria--Australia/
> 
> That site is very helpful for someone coming in the first time.
> 
> ...


airbnb is quite expensive... its better to look through whatsapp groups of people who already live onshore.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.airbnb.com/s/Melbourne--Victoria--Australia/
> ...


Gumtree is the website u need to check


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Gumtree is the website u need to check


again, gumtree has a lot of listening, but most of them end up being too expensive or even there are some scammers.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Gumtree is the website u need to check
> ...


Sorry I've been living in Sydney since 2012 so I might be wrong about my suggestion....
I will try tp dont give anymore advise as seems like everybody are expert here.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> airbnb is quite expensive... its better to look through whatsapp groups of people who already live onshore.


agreed!!. It is not cheap.

But for someone who doesn't have any solid contacts to give some assurance of accommodation and no scamming, I always advise to use Airbnb for the first few days or even 1 month.

When physically there, you can get to move around and get yourself a cheaper place.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> Gumtree is the website u need to check


Could also try:
https://www.flatmatefinder.com.au/

https://www.realestate.com.au


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

manishmahajan123 said:


> Did anyone noticed they have updated the timelines for 190 Visa. Earlier it was 6 months and 10 months. Now it has reduced to 5 months and 8 months for 75% and 90% of the applications respectively.


seen it!!..

Wonder if it makes our grants come earlier!!..he he lane: 

Then I get an email from nsw for some survey!!.. seriously? Before i get the grant? Or are they assuming I have gotten it by now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> agreed!!. It is not cheap.
> 
> But for someone who doesn't have any solid contacts to give some assurance of accommodation and no scamming, I always advise to use Airbnb for the first few days or even 1 month.
> 
> When physically there, you can get to move around and get yourself a cheaper place.


Airbnb is an excellent option in case of no other options.  agreed!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Sorry I've been living in Sydney since 2012 so I might be wrong about my suggestion....
> I will try tp dont give anymore advise as seems like everybody are expert here.


there is no bad or good suggestions mate  everyone have their own view.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

loading254 said:


> seen it!!..
> 
> Wonder if it makes our grants come earlier!!..he he lane:
> 
> Then I get an email from nsw for some survey!!.. seriously? Before i get the grant? Or are they assuming I have gotten it by now?


You are sharing my sentiments with the NSW survey lol. I feel they think we should have it by now! :confused2:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > You think they are only dealing with certain batches as in certain applications?... for example 0 dependents... or... certain Anzsco... or... 80+ points etc? .... rather than doing them first come first served?
> ...


As I thought. Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > seen it!!..
> ...


Same! Heart skipped a beat for a second!


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

loading254 said:


> seen it!!..
> 
> Wonder if it makes our grants come earlier!!..he he lane:
> 
> Then I get an email from nsw for some survey!!.. seriously? Before i get the grant? Or are they assuming I have gotten it by now?


Yup, I too got one from Victoria. It's a long run for me, seeing the current trend, I have made up my mind not to expect Direct grant or CO contact till Sep. :ranger:


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

When did you lodged your application for visa?



purnamani1 said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > seen it!!..
> ...


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> PL2217 said:
> 
> 
> > loading254 said:
> ...



Hahaha. I am from India and my wife who is in IT was the primary applicant. No idea why it took so long. Got my new born daughter's application added, but that too after 6 months of lodging my EOI.


----------



## GustavoNiert (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys.

I would like to know when I get the visa granted, living onshore, do I have to leave the country and get in again? I am a little bit confused related to the first entry requirement. In addition to that, usually how many months do I have to do the first entry?

Thanks a lot!

_____________________________________
233111 Contruction Project Manager
Visa 190 NSW lodged: 13/03/2018
Visa 190 NSW all docs uploaded: 27/03/2018
Grant: ?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Same! Heart skipped a beat for a second!


Same feeling

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GustavoNiert said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I would like to know when I get the visa granted, living onshore, do I have to leave the country and get in again? I am a little bit confused related to the first entry requirement. In addition to that, usually how many months do I have to do the first entry?
> 
> ...


If you are onshore, then there will be no IED for you in the grant

You have to do absolutely nothing
Continue to live as usual

Cheers


----------



## GustavoNiert (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks, newbienz!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*Work Reference Letters*

Dear friends, I have a small query regarding work reference letters. I have lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW under Civil Engineer category with 75 points on 27 May 2018. I have claimed 5 points for my overseas experience and uploaded all the supporting documents like work experience letters, payslips, bank statements, tax clearance certificates. I have seen posts with CO contacts for additional work evidence in myimmitracker. I am a bit confused on whether to provide work reference letters as well or not. Can someone please shed some light in this regard? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.
Regards,
Suresh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sureshconnects said:


> Dear friends, I have a small query regarding work reference letters. I have lodged my 190 Visa Application for NSW under Civil Engineer category with 75 points on 27 May 2018. I have claimed 5 points for my overseas experience and uploaded all the supporting documents like work experience letters, payslips, bank statements, tax clearance certificates. I have seen posts with CO contacts for additional work evidence in myimmitracker. I am a bit confused on whether to provide work reference letters as well or not. Can someone please shed some light in this regard? Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Suresh


I am not sure why you separate reference letters and work experience letters... they are the same thing, provided by the company stating that you have worked there from X to Y etc.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure why you separate reference letters and work experience letters... they are the same thing, provided by the company stating that you have worked there from X to Y etc.


Is it so? Well, then I should not be worried much. I have submitted the experience letters that clearly indicates my position and the time duration. Thank you


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure why you separate reference letters and work experience letters... they are the same thing, provided by the company stating that you have worked there from X to Y etc.
> ...


I second that. They're both essentially the same. As long as you have the letters from each of your recruiters stating the term of your employment and your R&Rs, duly signed and on the letter head of the company, you're all sorted mate.

Cheers!


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful. 

Kudos to this community!

My timeline:

Eoi lodged (NSW) - 26 Oct 2017 with 65+5 points for 261312
Age(30)+PTE(20)+Edu(15)+SS(5)
Received Nomination - 3 Nov 2017
Nomination/Invitation - 26 Jan 2018
Visa lodge - 1 Feb 2018
Co contact - 8 May 2018 (for PCC which was already attached in the application)
Responded to CO - 8 May 2018
Grant - 18 June 2018

All the best to everyone who is waiting. 

Cheers 🥂
Piyush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful. 

Kudos to this community!

My timeline:

Eoi lodged (NSW) - 26 Oct 2017 with 65+5 points for 261312
Age(30)+PTE(20)+Edu(15)+SS(5)
Received Nomination - 3 Nov 2017
Nomination/Invitation - 26 Jan 2018
Visa lodge - 1 Feb 2018
Co contact - 8 May 2018 (for PCC which was already attached in the application)
Responded to CO - 8 May 2018
Grant - 18 June 2018

All the best to everyone who is waiting. 

Cheers 🥂
Piyush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Waderwander said:


> Just thankful and happy that we received our grant today 🙂 lodged on 11 Feb, software engineer.
> The problem is, same day as I lodged, I submitted form 1023 due to typo error on my name spelling (how stupid can that be?) But in the grant email, the name is still erroneous. Not sure if they saw the correction form. Am I going to send feedback from the website??


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijgin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> friends,
> My points will be 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 by July 2018 for ANZSCO Code : 261313 . I am only looking for NSW and general. Do i need to increase the points to get invite or worth to wait?
> Moreover, can you please provide the list of documents(including spouse and kid) that need to be submitted when we receive the invite that would be highly appreciated.


To be safe - yes. 

If the threshold will not fall 70 + 5 may not be enough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

I have a 189 EOI for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 14/04/2018. Is it worth looking into 190 (Vic)? If yes, would it be better to add it to my existing EOI or file a new one?


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Piyush!

Just a quick question - does your grant letter have any wording related to "mandatory days/weeks required in NSW?" Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Another day, another glimmer of hope! All the best to those awaiting grants!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

loading254 said:


> seen it!!..
> 
> Wonder if it makes our grants come earlier!!..he he lane:
> 
> Then I get an email from nsw for some survey!!.. seriously? Before i get the grant? Or are they assuming I have gotten it by now?


ya i got too.....earlier i thought its grant but it was survey....


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

One grant recorded so far on Immitracker for today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Staying in nominated state is a moral obligation not a legal one. There is no difference between Visa conditions of 189 and 190 Visa. Infact there will be no conditions. Having said that, with recent changes coming into strict enforcement the DIBP has come up with a plan to restrict the regional visa holders to remain in regional areas. If that’s effective they might do it for 190 as well. But as of now there isn’t any issue with residing in whichever state you like.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Congrats, Piyush!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - does your grant letter have any wording related to "mandatory days/weeks required in NSW?" Thanks a lot!




No there is no such wording mentioned on the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.

My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
18 October 2017 -submitted skills assessment to VETASSESS
23 November 2017 - VETASSESS positive outcome received. Bachelors Degree Equivalent.
24 November 2017 - EOI lodged for NSW nomination. DIBP total 85 points.
Age = 25 pts
Language = 20 pts
Skills Exp = 15 pts.
Education = 15 pts.
Partner Skills = 5 pts.
Nomination = 5 pts.
1 December 2017 -Invite to apply for NSW nomination received.
3 December 2017 -NSW nomination submitted.
31 January 2018 -NSW nomination approved in 9 weeks.
1 February 2018 -Created immiaccount and Lodged Visa 190 application. Uploaded all documents upfront.
2 February 2018 -Received eMedical referral letter with HAP ID thru immiaccount.
9 February 2018 -Medical results came in normal and the clinic sent to DIBP directly online thru eMedical.
25 May 2018 -CO contacted after 112 days from visa lodge, asking for my Health Undertaking Form 815. I sent the next day.
20 June 2018 -Visa GRANTED! 138 days from visa lodgement and 26 days from CO contact.
Our IED is by 12 August 2018.

Good luck for the rest who are waiting for their Grant.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Quick question though, what is the difference between this thread and this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1376922-190-visa-grant-gang-2018-a.html ?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Tsumeisu said:


> Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
> Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for your journey ahead!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Quick question though, what is the difference between this thread and this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1376922-190-visa-grant-gang-2018-a.html ?


Same topic two different threads.


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have applied for SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018 with 70 points. It is 6 weeks but still did not get any approval. Any idea how long it might take? The processing time shows 5-6 weeks in Migration SA website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Hey all, I got the nomination... need to apply for the VISA.. can someone quickly do a recap of the documents needed to ensure a direct grant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> Congrats, Piyush!
> 
> Just a quick question - does your grant letter have any wording related to "mandatory days/weeks required in NSW?" Thanks a lot!


There is no such.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Hey all, I got the nomination... need to apply for the VISA.. can someone quickly do a recap of the documents needed to ensure a direct grant?


Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:

Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)

Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment

Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees

(If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%
The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
Sponsored Family supporting documents.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> ...



Andrey as always thank you for responding immediately (you are amazing). COuld you tell me if the above information is available on an official link from DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Andrey as always thank you for responding immediately (you are amazing). COuld you tell me if the above information is available on an official link from DIBP?


Thank you for kind words. 

It is available, but in limited format: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist 

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tsumeisu said:


> Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
> Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
> ...


congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shawnfj said:


> One grant recorded so far on Immitracker for today! :fingerscrossed:


It is good for end of the year...


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Thank you for kind words.
> 
> It is available, but in limited format: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> All the best!


Thank you..... One more thing... My consultant just told me that they may call and verify my technical experience and ask me questions related to my job .. applied under 261313... is that even possible?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Thank you..... One more thing... My consultant just told me that they may call and verify my technical experience and ask me questions related to my job .. applied under 261313... is that even possible?




It is possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

Sureshconnects said:


> Staying in nominated state is a moral obligation not a legal one. There is no difference between Visa conditions of 189 and 190 Visa. Infact there will be no conditions. Having said that, with recent changes coming into strict enforcement the DIBP has come up with a plan to restrict the regional visa holders to remain in regional areas. If that’s effective they might do it for 190 as well. But as of now there isn’t any issue with residing in whichever state you like.


While it may not be moral obligation for a 190 to move around in any other state, it might not be so easy. Otherwise why 189 exist ?

2.5 yrs back, some guy told me that he went to some xx state but unable to find the job for many weeks. He was running short of funds, so he requested DIBP to allow him to apply jobs in other states to sustain his livelihood . He also proved what all efforts he made to find a job. And later DIBP allowed him.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Grants seems to be picking up speed today, 4 direct already on immitracker with back log being cleared for those who were contacted. Hope to get soon, on 112 days today with no contact.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Grants seems to be picking up speed today, 4 direct already on immitracker with back log being cleared for those who were contacted. Hope to get soon, on 112 days today with no contact.


Looks like almost 10 grants for today, June 10th!!

I hope this a sign of good things to come.

At 107 days now!! Waiting is chewing my intestines literally.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It is possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you serious? I heard they do employment verification. Are there any person in EF who got such calls ?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys, 75 points ( age 25.work exp 10,edu 15, professional year 5, pte 20) for software engineer- how long will it take for invitation pls?
n i have lodged eoi with 80 for nsw 190 as well, which1 is processed earlier?

im onshore in sydney now.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for kind words.
> ...


It is not a phantom. I have seen a lot of people receiving such calls. However, per my understanding these calls have only been made to the applicants who have claimed points for work-ex. Of course, nothing is for sure though.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

eashwar said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > It is possible
> ...


Yes, they do make verification calls. But not to all. In most probability, it is for those who have claimed points for work-ex. Also, not all of those who have claimed such points have received these calls. I am sure it is not random selection; but we don't know of the criterion for sure. Maybe where the CO suspects anything fishy. But then again, this is pure guess work.


----------



## PL2217 (May 31, 2018)

spirecode said:


> guys, 75 points ( age 25.work exp 10,edu 15, professional year 5, pte 20) for software engineer- how long will it take for invitation pls?
> n i have lodged eoi with 80 for nsw 190 as well, which1 is processed earlier?
> 
> im onshore in sydney now.


Onshore applicants seem to be given priority and since you are in Sydney with a 190 NSW filed, it should be a comfortable ride for you buddy. Of course, this is provided all your documentation is in place. 

Cheers!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
> Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
> ...


Congratulations brother....


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
> Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Are you serious? I heard they do employment verification. Are there any person in EF who got such calls ?




I’m sure there are some. There is a specific thread (or even more than one) on this forum discussing about employment verification process. 

I even read cases where people from the local Australian High Commission came to meet with the HR and asked few questions.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Need one quick help.
while filling/submitting the VISA 190 application on immi account.
we have mistakenly selected "NO" for Overseas employment in nominated skilled occupation work experience. 
and after submitting, I realized that it should be "YES"

Would there be any bad impacts of this. or nothing to worry.
Please guide , how to correct this or convey this to DIBP team.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

personalmailtest said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need one quick help.
> while filling/submitting the VISA 190 application on immi account.
> ...


Overseas experience should be Yes only if you have worked in Australia... If you have worked in Australia then you can fill form 1023 available on immi account to rectify this error... hope this helps...


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Overseas experience should be Yes only if you have worked in Australia... If you have worked in Australia then you can fill form 1023 available on immi account to rectify this error... hope this helps...


There were 2 questions : 1) is for Overseas work exp in Skill Set and 2) for Australia work exp in Skill Set.

We have marked both as No, However, overseas should be "Yes". 

How this could be rectified?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> personalmailtest said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


I said yes for overseas, working in the UK. On your points test, you have to state if you’ve worked in Oz or overseas.. 2 choices... same applies to visa I believe.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > personalmailtest said:
> ...


... Same goes for qualifications... Oz degree or overseas equivalent


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Overseas experience should be Yes only if you have worked in Australia... If you have worked in Australia then you can fill form 1023 available on immi account to rectify this error... hope this helps...




I beg to differ. Overseas experience should be yes only if you have worked outside Australia. 

They have another independent section solely for Australian work experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

foxes said:


> I beg to differ. Overseas experience should be yes only if you have worked outside Australia.
> 
> They have another independent section solely for Australian work experience
> 
> ...


Agreed with foxes. The overseas section is for offshore experience/qualifications.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear All,

I am glad to inform you all that we have been granted for 190 visa on 20 June 2018.

Thanks you all.

I will continue to support this forum.

lane:


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that we have been granted for 190 visa on 20 June 2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, what's your time line?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Congratulations, what's your time line?




Please check his signature. If you are using Tapatalk app, tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

dazzlinstar said:


> Congratulations, what's your time line?


It took about 150 days in total.

At first, we tried to reuse our medical exams for previous 489 application. However, I think CO didn't see that.

So, we redo medical exams and got granted yesterday.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

All the best for today guys! Hoping for some smiles today!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that we have been granted for 190 visa on 20 June 2018.
> 
> ...


congratulations and good luck


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

personalmailtest said:


> There were 2 questions : 1) is for Overseas work exp in Skill Set and 2) for Australia work exp in Skill Set.
> 
> We have marked both as No, However, overseas should be "Yes".
> 
> How this could be rectified?


Yes... my bad... For overseas it should work outside Australia... it should be "Yes"

You can fill Form 1023 to update this changes.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> I beg to differ. Overseas experience should be yes only if you have worked outside Australia.
> 
> They have another independent section solely for Australian work experience
> 
> ...


Yes my bad... you are right...


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Today i think there is no grants, Boom or Bust i think for giving grants, yesterday we saw 10 in immi today none until now


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I see that currently the average is like 90 days for Visa Grants.

Wishing everyone good luck !!

Thanks


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that we have been granted for 190 visa on 20 June 2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother.... wishing very best for your future 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Happy to inform you that my wait has stopped today after 131 days. Finally got the mail I have been waiting for; I got the grant for me and my family.

This forum has helped me a lot; thanks to all of you guys. All the best to all who are waiting for their grants, you will get it soon just hold on.

Let me know if you need any information or help.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations
Is it a direct grant?



animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that my wait has stopped today after 131 days. Finally got the mail I have been waiting for; I got the grant for me and my family.
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, no CO contact.



Arun1981 said:


> Congratulations
> Is it a direct grant?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that my wait has stopped today after 131 days. Finally got the mail I have been waiting for; I got the grant for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Massive congrats! On day 94 here, no CO contact yet, hoping to be in your shoes soon! Good luck!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*Wrong Response*

Dear friends my migration agent did a silly mistake in one of the responses while lodging my 190 Visa. It is about my spouse's employment. The question was "Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this
application?" and my agent gave a NO response when my wife has worked for more than 5 years. This is highlighted in her resume as well. Will this make any difference in my processing? Do I need to notify about this matter? Please suggest.
Regards,
Suresh


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> Yes, no CO contact.


hey Congrats Animesh... could you please elaborate on the documents you uploaded upfront? I am about to lodge visa application and need your assistance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> Dear friends my migration agent did a silly mistake in one of the responses while lodging my 190 Visa. It is about my spouse's employment. The question was "Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this
> application?" and my agent gave a NO response when my wife has worked for more than 5 years. This is highlighted in her resume as well. Will this make any difference in my processing? Do I need to notify about this matter? Please suggest.
> Regards,
> Suresh


If I were in your shoes, I would file a Form 1023 and correct the error

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks. Don't get in my shoes, I would expect, you should get grant soon not to wait like me for 131 days 



RhiC said:


> Massive congrats! On day 94 here, no CO contact yet, hoping to be in your shoes soon! Good luck!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

conr8s bro....now lets see march slots.........


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks. Don't get in my shoes, I would expect, you should get grant soon not to wait like me for 131 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully! Thanks and congrats again


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> hey Congrats Animesh... could you please elaborate on the documents you uploaded upfront? I am about to lodge visa application and need your assistance.


Dear Animesh,

Could you please help for above query.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

Below are the documents I have provided:

1. Form 80 Filled up by Principal Applicant, Spouse & dependants above 16 years
2. COLORED scan copy of Passports: for each family member
3. Soft Copy of passport size (45mmx35mm) photograph with white background for each family member
4. COLORED scan copies of Academic Certificates: for each family member
1. Secondary School Certificate, Marks List
2. Intermediate Certificate or +2 Certificates, Marks List
3. Graduation Certificate and year wise or SEM wise Marks Lists
5. COLORED scan copies of Employment Documents: for each family member Present Employment
1. Offer Letter
2. Letter from employer stating
Duration of Employment : (Joining date to till date)
Your Designation
Your Roles and Responsibilities
Date of Issue (not older than 3 months)
6. Previous Employment
1. Offer Letter
2 Relieving Letter
3. Service Certificate
7. All Employment
1. Salary Slips
2. Income Tax Returns/Form 16
3. Salary Account Statements
8. Updated & Detailed Resume: For Principal Applicant & Spouse
9. Police Clearance Certificate: For Principal Applicant & dependent above 18 years of Age
10. Medical: For Principal Applicant & all dependent
11. Valid IELTS/PTE Score card with requisite bands for Primary Applicant
12. Other Documents: COLORED scans copies
•Birth Certificate for all applicants
•Proof of Language proficiency for my spouse
•Marriage Certificate


hibamenai said:


> Dear Animesh,
> 
> Could you please help for above query.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> He wrote a letter which they approved ..its called luck ...what they need is skill select Applicant info screenshot after invite ..if you take that one before invite they may reject...


So updating with my own experience - I wrote a letter (non-unique contents of which are copied below) with a copy of my EOI ID points table to apply for my Singapore COC (note I didn't have to go through the appeal stage) - and it was approved in one calendar day. 

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia | am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Today is 6months exactly I applied for 190 and still nothing happened...
Just checked in myimmi and a similar case like mine (chef onshore) got contacted.the difference is he applied in march and me in december....


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello friends good morning....
I have applied 190 visa in mid april..i would like to ask when should i expect my visa grant.....
I mean tentative months and dates..
Please more replies i need genuine opinion..
Catagory -Registered nurse


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that my wait has stopped today after 131 days. Finally got the mail I have been waiting for; I got the grant for me and my family.
> 
> ...



Nice! congrats buddy.

I am at 109 and the waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

If you look at immitracker, there are cased where direct grant took 130 plus days

I am at 92 days



loading254 said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Congratulations Animesh


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Need some help!

Ive worked in small companies but my husband (primary applicant) has not claimed points on my work experience. 

When filling form80 i need to mention my work experiences? because anyway NO points claimed for this experiences and companies are small n closed now.

If i have to mention should ive to produce/upload documents like pay slips and experience/relieving letter? I dont have them.

What i should be writing in the in question number 19, part f, employment??

Question no 19 and 20 looks seriously scary to me. Every small gap in timeline needs to be explained? What should i write the reason if im not working?





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Sandeep...




sandeepnl said:


> Congratulations Animesh


----------



## yogeshg (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:

Total points: 70 + 5
ANZSC code: 261313
PTE: 20
EOI: 13th Feb
Pre-invite: 16th Feb
Invite nomination approved: 28th Feb
Visa Lodged: 26th March
Grant: 21st June 
IED: 11th Oct 2018

However my IED is too early for my liking, can we extend IED by mailing DIBP? Anyone has any experience/aware with similar situation ?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I can understand the wait... but that's the interesting part no CO contact... just hang on... you will get the golden mail soon... after that actual plan will start 



loading254 said:


> Nice! congrats buddy.
> 
> I am at 109 and the waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow congrats budddy
I lodged my visa on 22 march 2018 and waiting



yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother..... Wish u all the best for ur future.... its a really quick grant..... within 90days.... happy for u chearzzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Unfortunately, DHA does not take liking into account when taking decisions 

If you have a very strong reason with which you can convince the department why you can’t make the IED trip, you can be granted a waiver
Many members who had a short IED have been issued waivers 

But as your IED which is nearly 4 months , I really think it is not possible.

You can try your luck by writing to the department , but have a plan B to activate the IED within the due date 

Cheers


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...




This is for which state.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GustavoNiert (Nov 5, 2016)

Does the state matter for processing time?

Thanks!


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


 congrats bro.Please update in immitracker


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

We are planning to visit Sydney this August for our Initial Entry, only for 10 days just to validate our visa. But I have a Health Undertaking and the condition states I need to contact the HUS (BUPA Medical Services) within 28 days of our arrival, to do appointment for a follow up medical checkup.

My question is, if the 10 days visit enough to do the appointment and medical checkup? Effictively there's only 5 working days on our 10 day visit.

Our permanent move to Sydney is only planned on end of September. I tried contacting BUPA Medical service thru email but it only gave me an auto reply message of links to FAQ on their website. And it doesn't answer my enquiry.

Just for info, our IED is 12 August 2018, which is only approx. 7 weeks from our grant date. It's not enough to do a permanent move in just 7 weeks, so we are only visiting first to comply with the IED.

Hoping to hear some thoughts or answers. Thanks.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

lushan0729 said:


> Piyushtomar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a quick question. Are photographs of the primary applicant and the dependents required to be uploaded. I did not notice this mentioned in the checklist : 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist 

However I did observe that some of the members had uploaded this info. 

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> We are planning to visit Sydney this August for our Initial Entry, only for 10 days just to validate our visa. But I have a Health Undertaking and the condition states I need to contact the HUS (BUPA Medical Services) within 28 days of our arrival, to do appointment for a follow up medical checkup.
> 
> My question is, if the 10 days visit enough to do the appointment and medical checkup? Effictively there's only 5 working days on our 10 day visit.
> 
> ...



Why you are not looking for IED waiver?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Tsumeisu said:


> We are planning to visit Sydney this August for our Initial Entry, only for 10 days just to validate our visa. But I have a Health Undertaking and the condition states I need to contact the HUS (BUPA Medical Services) within 28 days of our arrival, to do appointment for a follow up medical checkup.
> 
> My question is, if the 10 days visit enough to do the appointment and medical checkup? Effictively there's only 5 working days on our 10 day visit.
> 
> ...




Did the state ask you to take health undertaking

Do you know that tests they will do as part of that



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats Piyush



Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Why you are not looking for IED waiver?


You mean, we request to reschedule the IED? Do you have any links on how to do that? Are there any risks of requesting that? If we can move the IED the better.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. Are photographs of the primary applicant and the dependents required to be uploaded. I did not notice this mentioned in the checklist :
> 
> ...


Not required at all.

This has been discussed numerous times on this forum. If you interested to read, pls dig through older threads.

Yes that's compulsory for citizenship applications only.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Did the state ask you to take health undertaking
> 
> Do you know that tests they will do as part of that


The CO contacted us to submit a Health Undertaking because of my medical condition. The followup medical test is because of my Hep B.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> You mean, we request to reschedule the IED? Do you have any links on how to do that? Are there any risks of requesting that? If we can move the IED the better.


Read this your all doubts will be cleared.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1246817-initial-entry-waiver.html

If its waived off then you can enter australia anytime within 5 years.

Salamat.


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Tsumeisu said:
> 
> 
> > You mean, we request to reschedule the IED? Do you have any links on how to do that? Are there any risks of requesting that? If we can move the IED the better.
> ...


Thank you! Salamat!


----------



## Suracej (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys, anyone received Co contact for Australia detail superannuation statements?

I just find out that my employer didn’t pay the super on time, and ATO said if they didn’t pay on time, they will need pay later. We are missing 9 months super on our statements, But at the moment Co officer is asking for the statement.

anyone has advised? Is that will affect my visa application? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Suracej said:


> Hi guys, anyone received Co contact for Australia detail superannuation statements?
> 
> I just find out that my employer didn’t pay the super on time, and ATO said if they didn’t pay on time, they will need pay later. We are missing 9 months super on our statements, But at the moment Co officer is asking for the statement.
> 
> ...


I would seek advice from a MARA agent asap, preferably an immigration lawyer. 

I know of people who have been in dodgy cash on hand arrangements working outside the award arrangement who have faced a lot of challenges down the line when the CO attempts to do employment verification paperwork wise. 

Ultimately you will need to show that your employer has been inept with the paperwork as opposed to both you and your employer working outside the regulatory regime


----------



## Suracej (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for the advice 

Will contact the employer and immigration lawyer on Monday. 🙂


----------



## yogeshg (Apr 6, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> This is for which state.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention, its NSW.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


congrats bro...good luck


----------



## Suracej (Jun 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would seek advice from a MARA agent asap, preferably an immigration lawyer.
> 
> I know of people who have been in dodgy cash on hand arrangements working outside the award arrangement who have faced a lot of challenges down the line when the CO attempts to do employment verification paperwork wise.
> 
> Ultimately you will need to show that your employer has been inept with the paperwork as opposed to both you and your employer working outside the regulatory regime


Thank you for the advice, i just found they paid by Superannuation Guarantee Voucher in my statement. thanks a lot


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations 
Can you please share your timeline



icycool said:


> Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Arun. Below is my timeline:

Code 261313 Software Engineer
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 20 points
Experience 5 points
EOI Jan 18(189:70 Points,190(NSW):70+5)
NSW Invite:2nd Feb 2018
NSW Application submission:2nd Feb 2018
NSW ITA:13th Feb 2018
190 Visa: 15th Feb 2018
Docs upload: 17th Feb 2018
CO Contact with VAC2 Invoice:31st May 2018
Grant:23June2018 



Arun1981 said:


> Congratulations
> Can you please share your timeline


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, I got a CO contact on this 30th May with HAP ID of my new added baby for her medicals and we did medicals on 4th June & medicals cleared on June 6th. anybody here in the same situation?? Can any one tell Further How long it will take to get the grant ? Anybody here with the same scenario, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi, I got a CO contact on this 30th May with HAP ID of my new added baby for her medicals and we did medicals on 4th June & medicals cleared on June 6th. anybody here in the same situation?? Can any one tell Further How long it will take to get the grant ? Anybody here with the same scenario, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted between 20 to 30 May are on top priority for CO.

You will receive good news soon.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

GUNBUN said:


> CO contacted between 20 to 30 May are on top priority for CO.
> 
> You will receive good news soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Sorry this was for 189. I just realised now.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your visa grant. Can you please tell me if there was employment varification done in your case?


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

So many grants on a Saturday?!?! Are they working extra shifts before EOFY?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> So many grants on a Saturday?!?! Are they working extra shifts before EOFY?




That is what I am thinking too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

icycool said:


> Thanks Arun. Below is my timeline:
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> ...


Hi, what is VAC? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Hi, what is VAC? Thanks.


VISA additional charges

It’s generally paid for spouse functional English waiver in the case if 189/190

Cheers


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

icycool said:


> Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.


Congratulations brother 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I obtained India PCC (India is my home country) in July 2017 for the purpose of 457 visa. The 457 visa was granted in end of August 2017 and I traveled to Australia in November 2017.

Now I've reused the same PCC document when lodging my 190 visa application on 30-May-2018. Could someone please suggest if this PCC is sufficient or do I need to reapply for a fresh one? I am trying to understand if a fresh PCC is required even if it is for one's home county and if the person has left that country once their last Australian visa was granted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I obtained India PCC (India is my home country) in July 2017 for the purpose of 457 visa. The 457 visa was granted in end of August 2017 and I traveled to Australia in November 2017.
> 
> Now I've reused the same PCC document when lodging my 190 visa application on 30-May-2018. Could someone please suggest if this PCC is sufficient or do I need to reapply for a fresh one? I am trying to understand if a fresh PCC is required even if it is for one's home county and if the person has left that country once their last Australian visa was granted.


It is the prerogative of the CO to decide if you need to submit a fresh PCC or not, after the expiry of the one you submitted 

You can wait till the CO asks you for the same as the process to get a indian PCC from Australia is quite fast and streamlined 

But if you are one of those applicants who are not ready to accept even a single days delay, then you can get another PCC made and upload the same

Cheers


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It is the prerogative of the CO to decide if you need to submit a fresh PCC or not, after the expiry of the one you submitted
> 
> You can wait till the CO asks you for the same as the process to get a indian PCC from Australia is quite fast and streamlined
> 
> ...


Thanks newBienz


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> So many grants on a Saturday?!?! Are they working extra shifts before EOFY?


The randomness in play is just buffling!!

Immitracker shows many Feb pending cases yet mid march is already moving on steroids!!..

:focus: .. day 110 today.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Getting near to april.... excited... 73days... fingers crossed 💪💪💪😉😉😉😊😊😊


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*190 Visa Lodge/Grant gang '2018 WhatsApp group*

Hi,

Can someone share a link of 190 visa WhatsApp group? 

Or please let know whom to PM?


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> So many grants on a Saturday?!?! Are they working extra shifts before EOFY?


I'm surprised. How this happened


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you.


lushan0729 said:


> icycool said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys for your help. Got my grant today.
> ...


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks. No employment verification as per my knowledge.



Sureshconnects said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant. Can you please tell me if there was employment varification done in your case?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Yvi86 said:
> 
> 
> > So many grants on a Saturday?!?! Are they working extra shifts before EOFY?
> ...


Day 97, still hoping for June email!!


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018. (Direct Grant -5 months from the date of application)


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

on average it takes 6 months for most of applications to be processed from India.


ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Day 91 today.... hoping for a miracle in the coming week ! Fingers crossed!


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

the following information may be helpful

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> the following information may be helpful
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
> PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
> ...



Congratulations 

But tell me How does carpet bombing the forum with the same message in every thread you can find, help any member ?

There is nothing unique or special about your case from what I can see and nor have you given any tip or caution which can be beneficial to a member who is intending to apply or waiting for a grant

I am sure all the members have noted that you have got the grant and quite a few have already congratulated you also
What more are you expecting ?

It’s also against the forum rules to post the same message multiple times
Cheers


----------



## arjunadvik1988 (Jun 23, 2018)

*Employment verification for dependents*

Hi Guys,

Will there be employment verification for dependents as well (If claiming 5 points for spouse)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

sorry... overlooked the same thread...was working on may things together on my system..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arjunadvik1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Will there be employment verification for dependents as well (If claiming 5 points for spouse)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As you are claiming spouse points, then there can be
But the chances are low, but not ruled out

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> vamshi7777 said:
> 
> 
> > the following information may be helpful
> ...


Chill buddy we know you're a unique case with an extremely fast grant (go ahead give yourself another pat on the back) who has been kind to share their knowledge long after their grant - don't need to get salty about little things and sour the mood. 

There's a report button if things ruffle your feathers rules wise. 

Thanks for sharing Vamshi - first time I'm seeing your post, congrats to you and the fam


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 261311 for 189 and 190

189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points (All states)

Just wanted to check if anyone has got their invites with this same ANZO code and points also what was the time frame? any information would be helpful.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Chill buddy we know you're a unique case with an extremely fast grant (go ahead give yourself another pat on the back) who has been kind to share their knowledge long after their grant - don't need to get salty about little things and sour the mood.
> 
> There's a report button if things ruffle your feathers rules wise.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Vamshi - first time I'm seeing your post, congrats to you and the fam


Guy has 7,7** posts!!

I think he owns this forum!.. Lol.. Watch out , he might even be the top guy in Aussie Immigration Office.:focus:


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations 

But tell me How does carpet bombing the forum with the same message in every thread you can find, help any member ?

There is nothing unique or special about your case from what I can see and nor have you given any tip or caution which can be beneficial to a member who is intending to apply or waiting for a grant

I am sure all the members have noted that you have got the grant and quite a few have already congratulated you also
What more are you expecting ?

It’s also against the forum rules to post the same message multiple times
Cheers[/QUOTE]

So true NB, other day i posted a query here and people were so busy congratulating and sharing timeline that my query was lost and didn't receive any reply. i had repost that in your thread and got immediately your reply. Thank you

No one uses like option instead. I understand the excitement when one gets grant after long wait but i this they also needs to understand that such messages make few members more depressed because their case is not moving fast.

261313 |1st EOI-May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI-27th april 2018 updated(75points 189,80points 190),25-05-2018- ITA(190)| 12-06-2018-Invite received NSW


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Nice! congrats buddy.
> 
> I am at 109 and the waiting is killing me!!!


May be a silly question. The 109 days that you have mentioned here is after applying for your visa right? I assume that it’s after the state sponsorship application wait time.

First we get an invite to apply for state sponsorship, then second is apply for visa once the outcome is made by the state, so my assumption of these days is after the 2nd step.

The reason I got this doubt is nowadays even the outcome from states also have similar wait times, so the answer to this might help many to be clear on this.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guy has 7,7** posts!!
> 
> I think he owns this forum!.. Lol.. Watch out , he might even be the top guy in Aussie Immigration Office.:focus:


so we are the 1st n 2nd week of march candidates n no response yet....lets see coming week outcome


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi .. I just want to know is there any one who has got his visa grant without submitting his employment docs for not claiming points. Im not claiming amy points as i have only 2.6 years of experience mentioned on my skills assessment and eoi. so do i have to submit everythimg?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your total points is too low mate. Last year you needed 65+ points for 189. This year we have seen only those with 75+ points who got invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. 

May I know whether anyone has applied for 190 visas for QLD


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

rake said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> May I know whether anyone has applied for 190 visas for QLD


I have applied to 190(QLD) visa


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> I have applied to 190(QLD) visa


Hi ,

Whether you have received any emails or any CO contacts from immigration.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

rake said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied to 190(QLD) visa
> ...


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Grant Received*

Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.

Below is my timeline:
30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5

Only Single Applicant No Dependents - 261313 - Offshore - 190

PTE 79+ 2nd Jan 2018
Eoi Lodged on 3rd Jan 2018
NSW Pre Invite 2nd Feb 2018
Applied for nomination 10 Feb 2018
Approval Received 28 Mar 2018
PCC 26 March, Medical 30 March 2018
Visa Lodged: 6th April (Documents Uploaded on 7th & 8th April)
Direct Grant Date: 23 June 2018
IED: 26 March 2019


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> rake said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5
> ...



Congratulations.
May I know which state you have applied for.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

He has put it as NSW pre invite, Si i guess NSW



rake said:


> Congratulations.
> May I know which state you have applied for.


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

rake said:


> Congratulations.
> May I know which state you have applied for.


Sorry before I didn't note you have mentioned NSW.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Looks like NSW is fast in giving Grant !!!


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

rake said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > rake said:
> ...


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Looks like NSW is fast in giving Grant !!!


DHA issues the grant, not NSW or any other state, state role ends when they nominate the applicant.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5
> ...


Its a super fast grant in 80 days.... really really happy for you.. cherrzzzz brother 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hey Congrats on your grant. Could you please tell me what documents did you submit for employment proof?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> DHA issues the grant, not NSW or any other state, state role ends when they nominate the applicant.



Ohhh !! never knew that, Thanks for the info.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> May be a silly question. The 109 days that you have mentioned here is after applying for your visa right? I assume that it’s after the state sponsorship application wait time.
> 
> First we get an invite to apply for state sponsorship, then second is apply for visa once the outcome is made by the state, so my assumption of these days is after the 2nd step.
> 
> The reason I got this doubt is nowadays even the outcome from states also have similar wait times, so the answer to this might help many to be clear on this.


Yes Mahaindia.

1)You apply to get a state nomination. When it is approved, you pay the cash and then get a visa invite from the federal.

2)You now apply for visa after the invite.

my 113 days now is after step 2.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Looks like NSW is fast in giving Grant !!!


Not fast enough! Day 98 and definitely counting! X


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5
> ...


Massive congrats!! Super quick! I’m NSW also, on day 98, hoping to be celebrating soon too!


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Accountant General (221111), 104 days - no contact yet.



RhiC said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like NSW is fast in giving Grant !!!
> ...


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Accountant General (221111), 104 days - no contact yet.



68 days only though.....wonder what basis the cases are picked up as some ppl get grants between 40-50 days and some 120 days or more


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Will I receive any visa processing or CO assignment email from DIBP? Applied on 14th May


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Accountant General (221111), 104 days - no contact yet.


Mine is 221111 too. Applied on 9 April, no contact yet as well.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Mine is 221111 too. Applied on 9 April, no contact yet as well.




Did you received any CO assignment e-mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsumeisu (Apr 6, 2018)

For those waiting for grants. I suggest you create a case in myimmitracker.com this helped me alot while waiting for our grant. You can see which cases DIBP is currently processing. Current average direct grant duration if you've uploaded all documents upfront is 90 days. We received our grant in 138 days because we got CO contact first.
Good luck!

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

No Grants today for 190 it seems. another day gone waiting


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

IT guys...software engineers and developers are getting grants quickly within 90 days, compared to others.


Myid711 said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Accountant General (221111), 104 days - no contact yet.
> ...





nicc227 said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Accountant General (221111), 104 days - no contact yet.
> ...


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Massive congrats!! Super quick! I’m NSW also, on day 98, hoping to be celebrating soon too!


I think the ITA date could be a contributing factor. In this case, since the ITA was in end of March, which is roughly 3 months before grant date. Just a theory though


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

Did CO request documents uploaded to immi account via email for anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

No good news today....??


----------



## sunshine2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi

I submitted EOI for ICT project Manager (135112) under SC 190 with 70 + 5 (for state sponsored) on 10 Jan 2018 for NSW. So far I have got no updates. Later in March i submitted EOI for other states too. 

Is anybody in the similar boat as me? Does anybody know what is the cut off for 135112?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunshine2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted EOI for ICT project Manager (135112) under SC 190 with 70 + 5 (for state sponsored) on 10 Jan 2018 for NSW. So far I have got no updates. Later in March i submitted EOI for other states too.
> 
> ...




Please ask this question in a relevant thread. This thread is for post visa application.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Guys ,

I seek a clarification.

Under the NSW 190 visa for which I have applied, the most basic consideration is that the sponsoring state requires the applicant to spend the first 2 years of their stay there.

My question is this : Are my spouse and two kids who are accompanying me also under the same obligation ?

The reason being I have my spouse's siblings who are residing in Victoria, who are well settled over there. So I was thinking during the initial period , if they could reside with them in Victoria , till I sort out the job , housing etc ..

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The obligation is on you, not on them so yes they can live anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Massive congrats!! Super quick! I’m NSW also, on day 98, hoping to be celebrating soon too!
> ...


My ITA was Mar 20th, lodged visa same day. Im on Stream 2 and we’re a family of 4.... wondering if that will delay it?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

For all those who have lodged visa application or waiting for invites, here is a good read which gives some good insights into Australian Immigration. Here is the link:
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ate-to-fall-again-as-work-visa-approvals-drop


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> For all those who have lodged visa application or waiting for invites, here is a good read which gives some good insights into Australian Immigration. Here is the link:
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ate-to-fall-again-as-work-visa-approvals-drop


This is a good read. Thanks


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> rake said:
> 
> 
> > March lodgements are getting granted in thease few days, hopefully you will get a direct grant in these coming days.... cherrzzzz brother.... 🍻 My ANZCO 232212 Surveyor
> ...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Day 133 today! Hoping for some good news! All the best guys!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Day 133 today! Hoping for some good news! All the best guys!


ya ..101 here....hope for the best ...may this thing ends here  amen....not sure if NSW only send in morning or thorough the day...any1 knows?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Day 133 today! Hoping for some good news! All the best guys!


138 days and counting...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Day 133 today! Hoping for some good news! All the best guys!
> ...


Its not something Im proud but Im the winner with 186 days... 😞


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

so far none reported grant......half day gone.................


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

loading254 said:


> mahaindia said:
> 
> 
> > May be a silly question. The 109 days that you have mentioned here is after applying for your visa right? I assume that it’s after the state sponsorship application wait time.
> ...


Great, this information helps brother.

I am yet to get ITA for Visa from Victoria (only state I have applied for) which has already passed 101 days and with the slowness in process as per their mail sometimes back, I feel it’s a long way to go for me.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

:fingerscrossed:Hi guys, i got CO contact May 29 asking for additional documents which we provided 1 week after. now still waiting for grant. Hope it comes today. day 137


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

kaidenMVH said:


> :fingerscrossed:Hi guys, i got CO contact May 29 asking for additional documents which we provided 1 week after. now still waiting for grant. Hope it comes today. day 137


What documents did the CO ask for? Thanks.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> What documents did the CO ask for? Thanks.


police clearance from my home country. We thought we don't need to submit because we been so away for so long (12 years).


----------



## DavideR (Jun 26, 2018)

*190 doubts*

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to see if I can mitigate some of my doubts...

I started recently my 190 application through my lawyer. Just submitted my skill assessment application, hopefully I will have a positive response in 3 months.

I am going for Newspaper or Periodical Editor 2124-12 and I plan to submit my EOI for ACT as soon as I get my positive skill assessment response.


My main question concerns the fact that I have 55+5 points.
I have read around that having only 60 points may be an issue or may take considerably longer.

Is that true, and is it true for every state or are there any local differences?

I could try to get more points as for my Ielts I had 8.5 on average but writing was only 7 (the only one under 8 that I got).

I am planning to move back (I have lived in Australia before) as soon as my EOI is done and then apply from inside the country.

I hope I explained my situation clearly, I am still wrapping my head around all the different aspects of the application

thanks for your help!


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > shawnfj said:
> ...


Not even a CO contact?


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

How long did it take you to get VAC2 invoice after the CO contact? I think they first contact you to send the proof or email them for the invoice. So i was wondering how many days did it take after u mailed them? 



icycool said:


> Thanks Arun. Below is my timeline:
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> > Day 133 today! Hoping for some good news! All the best guys!
> ...


5.45am here in UK. Just checked, no email :0(( Day 99 and counting...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > dazzlinstar said:
> ...


Nope


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Dear All,

I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.

Thank you to each and everyone for your support and may you all get your grants soon!

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Congratulations


shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.
> 
> ...


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

yogeshg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am glad to announce that I received my Grant yesterday. A huge thank you to all the seniors and members who helped me along this journey. Solving all my doubts and being ever so helpful.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Tsumeisu said:


> Finally, it's my turn to say that my family of 3 got our Grant today! I want to thank this forum for the info and for those who replies to my post questions.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and here is her timeline:
> Architectural Draftsperson ANZSCO 312111
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother..... may ur dream come true.... cherrzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## bujjinaidu (Jun 26, 2018)

*My story*

Hi,

I have lodged visa on 27th April 2017. My occupation code is chemist (234211).I received mail from my case officer on 17th may 2017 for pending documents. I replied to my case officer on 24th may 2017. I received a verification call on 03rd July 2017 from AHC Delhi. From that time not heard any thing from them.

Is any body similar boat as me

Regards,
naidu


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

On the other hand, it's taking > 4 months for accountants <bang head>. I see the processing times are so much faster for software engineers.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

bujjinaidu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 27th April 2017. My occupation code is chemist (234211).I received mail from my case officer on 17th may 2017 for pending documents. I replied to my case officer on 24th may 2017. I received a verification call on 03rd July 2017 from AHC Delhi. From that time not heard any thing from them.
> 
> ...


Did you call to DHA and ask about your case.... as you are more than 10months after lodgement, its eligible to call them and check about ur case...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

DavideR said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to see if I can mitigate some of my doubts...
> 
> I started recently my 190 application through my lawyer. Just submitted my skill assessment application, hopefully I will have a positive response in 3 months.
> ...


You only need 55+5 to apply for state nomination in addition to meeting the nomination criteria on the day. Thereafter your application will be placed in a queue and applications processed in the order that they were received 

Source: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf

Page 12


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Shawn. Glad to see an accountant getting a grant from Feb 2018. Can you please tell me what all employment docs did you upload ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardika (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello everyone
I have been silent readers
I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
Direct grant on 26th June 2018
I know it's very frustrating to be in waiting list as it's June end and financial year end for Australia but be patient...😀


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations Hardika
I lodged mine on 22 march




Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...


Congrats! 

Care to share your timeline (particularly state sponsorship one) here or in the ACT thread? 🙂

Eg date applied, CO allocated, and invitation to apply


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...



congrats buddy!!..

Hopefully it will be christmass bells for me too !!.. soon.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> For all those who have lodged visa application or waiting for invites, here is a good read which gives some good insights into Australian Immigration. Here is the link:
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ate-to-fall-again-as-work-visa-approvals-drop


So if I’m reading this correctly... 

“To 30 April this year the Australian government had granted 138,086... 

...to the full year ending 30 June, it appears likely about 165,000 migration visas will be granted.”

... They’ll be granting over 25,000 visas in the next 4 days??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> So if I’m reading this correctly...
> 
> “To 30 April this year the Australian government had granted 138,086...
> 
> ...



I am presuming this sprint is to reach 165,000 for the entire year
The minister has already made it clear that the department is under no obligation to grant 190,000 visas
It’s a ceiling, not a target 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...


good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.
> 
> ...



Congrats and good luck


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So if I’m reading this correctly...
> ...


Agreed. Granted doesn’t say what number they’re currently on, but year ends on Saturday. Hopefully a lot granted this week, all of ours included!! :0))


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...


Congratulations brother.... happy for you 🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> cooongrats buddy!!.. 100 days today for me.. and counting!!





101 days today for me and counting..... 262111, visa lodgemnet 17th March 2018. Any one got grant after 7th March 2018? Please update.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Congratulations Hardik.


I lodged mine on 17 March 2018 for 262111. 101 days today and still counting......


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Any specific reason for slow movement?? I am also waiting grant. Lodged on 17th March 2018.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

punprash said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > cooongrats buddy!!.. 100 days today for me.. and counting!!
> ...


Lodged Mar 20th for 225113, still waiting too


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

punprash said:


> 101 days today for me and counting..... 262111, visa lodgemnet 17th March 2018. Any one got grant after 7th March 2018? Please update.


At 114 now buddy...

The waiting is killing me!!

Having seen someone saying 180 days so far and no CO contact yet, am not confident on getting mine before end of july.


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*What to reply for CO contact?*

After CO contact on requested docs, once we upload the docs in Immi Account, how to contact the CO by "writing/replying email"? In the reply to CO's email do we just need to acknowledge and any further info has to be provided?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Congratulations


Thank you so much!



lushan0729 said:


> Congratulations brother..... may ur dream come true.... cherrzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


Thanks mate, appreciate it! 



nicc227 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> On the other hand, it's taking > 4 months for accountants <bang head>. I see the processing times are so much faster for software engineers.


Thanks, I don't think it's necessarily true that accountants who have lodged their visa are being ignored...once a visa is lodged, it's all based on documents provided and if you are from a high risk country which would lead to lengthier checks. I have seen some accountants who have got the grant within 90-100 days.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Congrats Shawn. Glad to see an accountant getting a grant from Feb 2018. Can you please tell me what all employment docs did you upload ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randeep, I supplied RnR letters, letters of service, tax returns, provident fund statements, bank statements, payslips, contracts, offer letters, basically I covered all areas of documents for employment.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

loading254 said:


> punprash said:
> 
> 
> > 101 days today for me and counting..... 262111, visa lodgemnet 17th March 2018. Any one got grant after 7th March 2018? Please update.
> ...


People have mentioned that processing become faster at the beginning of the financial year, anyone have an experience on this? I'm 139days, no Co contact either.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> People have mentioned that processing become faster at the beginning of the financial year, anyone have an experience on this? I'm 139days, no Co contact either.


That used to be the case in past years as invariably the 190k ceiling would be over by mid June , so even those cases which were Ready for grant, could not be given

They were then issued only in July when the new quota were released, so one got the feeling that the processing is faster

This year it seems that they are issuing grants on all files which can be completed before the year end as they have a huge surplus quota

My personal view is that we will see very few grants now in July as most low hanging fruit would have already been plucked

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> After CO contact on requested docs, once we upload the docs in Immi Account, how to contact the CO by "writing/replying email"? In the reply to CO's email do we just need to acknowledge and any further info has to be provided?


After uploading the documents, you have to press the IP button which should be active

You can also email back the CO through the same id he sent you the request, confirming that you have submitted the documents 

Cheers


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > shawnfj said:
> ...


186? What's your occupation code?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That used to be the case in past years as invariably the 190k ceiling would be over by mid June , so even those cases which were Ready for grant, could not be given
> 
> They were then issued only in July when the new quota were released, so one got the feeling that the processing is faster
> 
> ...


102 days already...ohh you mean we should hope only after july ...damn thats too late


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 102 days already...ohh you mean we should hope only after july ...damn thats too late


100 days only and you are getting anxious 

Members have even waited for 2 years for a grant

You have to be patient
Anxiety will only get you an ulcer, not a faster grant

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 100 days only and you are getting anxious
> 
> Members have even waited for 2 years for a grant
> 
> ...


my worry is as i Cant focus on work and if they fire me ...will that make any impact on my app process


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> my worry is as i Cant focus on work and if they fire me ...will that make any impact on my app process


That’s precisely why I am telling you to relax 

Forget that you have even applied for PR and lead the life as before

Delete the link from your computer to the forum


Cheers


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > 100 days only and you are getting anxious
> ...


Well try to concentrate, a bird in hand is worth more than two in the bush. In essence your job is what you currently have and your visa, not yet. From my understanding, for the fact that you got an ITA meant that you met criteria at the time of invitation and that's mainly the information needed for your application. Even if you don't continue your employment with your employer (s), DHA can, if they want still correspond with them to verify your job details. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

No worries....we will all get the visa before 2019 😉 ahahha hopefully


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> No worries....we will all get the visa before 2019 😉 ahahha hopefully


I think this is the great suggestion in this form history so far...hahah


----------



## jeous517 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help,

I still have a valid tourist visa in australia and will be planning to spend my sons birthday in australia next month.

Question:
1. Will it affect my 190 visa processing?
2. Do I need to inform CO that I will be travelling?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jeous517 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help,
> 
> ...


1. NO

2. YES. If the grant is done, while you are in Australia, then there will be no IED
So update the CO when you reach and leave Australia 

Cheers


----------



## jeous517 (Sep 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. NO
> 
> 2. YES. If the grant is done, while you are in Australia, then there will be no IED
> So update the CO when you reach and leave Australia
> ...




Thank you for your quick reply.

Appreciate your response very much!...

Hoping all our grants will come....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone know how they give invoice number for VAC2? Will be mailed in immi account or directly to the mail id that has been provided cause my means of contact to CO is through my agents mail id. 127 days and counting and 27 days after CO contact and additional documents upload.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

How much time duration does they give to provide Medicals, after CO request??????

In my case, i have applied through a ajency. They upload the medicals when CO request. ( dont do it in the application lodgement ) last monday I asked them about the medicals, the agent panic little bit and ask me to do the medicals. Now he says, will do it now, its better. My doubt is he might recived the medical request weeks before and might fogotten to asked me to do the medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> How much time duration does they give to provide Medicals, after CO request??????
> 
> In my case, i have applied through a ajency. They upload the medicals when CO request. ( dont do it in the application lodgement ) last monday I asked them about the medicals, the agent panic little bit and ask me to do the medicals. Now he says, will do it now, its better. My doubt is he might recived the medical request weeks before and might fogotten to asked me to do the medicals.


The CO will expect the documents within 28 days of request

But if you cannot do it, you have to get back to him with a credible reason for delay and ask for extension 

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

I got nothng to do ...so am here again  ....its an addiction same like stop goin to casino


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> How much time duration does they give to provide Medicals, after CO request??????
> 
> In my case, i have applied through a ajency. They upload the medicals when CO request. ( dont do it in the application lodgement ) last monday I asked them about the medicals, the agent panic little bit and ask me to do the medicals. Now he says, will do it now, its better. My doubt is he might recived the medical request weeks before and might fogotten to asked me to do the medicals.


whats ur lodgement date


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The CO will expect the documents within 28 days of request
> 
> But if you cannot do it, you have to get back to him with a credible reason for delay and ask for extension
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,
Lots of 189 ppl saying they got immi email about case picked up ....is 190 also got such things?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Hi newbienz,
> Lots of 189 ppl saying they got immi email about case picked up ....is 190 also got such things?


The process in 189 /190 is identical 

This mass immi email that your case has commenced seems to be a new feature introduced in 189
Earlier some CO used to do it but majority preferred to remain silent and work in the background 

Maybe they will introduce it for 190 also

These are all tools to keep the applicant informed .
I would not attach too much importance 

Anyways it does not matter whether you get the commencement email or not
All cases will be processed on the merits of the application 

Cheers


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

One grant is received today on immi in 81 days
Hopefully our time will come soon


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I got nothng to do ...so am here again  ....its an addiction same like stop goin to casino




nice Bhai .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

looks like if you got overseas exp ...they will delay the grant .....what else could be ..hmmm


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

How many days since you lodged your application Rahul



rahul7star said:


> looks like if you got overseas exp ...they will delay the grant .....what else could be ..hmmm


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> How many days since you lodged your application Rahul


102 not out.....


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am at 97th day



rahul7star said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > How many days since you lodged your application Rahul
> ...


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > How much time duration does they give to provide Medicals, after CO request??????
> ...


Lodgement date is 11th of April 2018


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

106 days here.


rahul7star said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > How many days since you lodged your application Rahul
> ...





Arun1981 said:


> I am at 97th day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

A little update ...
I applied on 22 december as chef 60 points onshore.
Today after 186 days the CO contacted my agent asking for:
-school diploma translated
-work experience
-form 80


Hopefully I will send everything in 2 days.

And than back to wait


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> A little update ...
> I applied on 22 december as chef 60 points onshore.
> Today after 186 days the CO contacted my agent asking for:
> -school diploma translated
> ...


so things started moving....lets hope for tomm morning


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello, just a quick question. If I have lodged a visa application and awaiting grant, can I apply for a tourist visa in the meantime as I would like to visit Australia in August. Would they allow me to apply for a tourist visa at all or the application will likely get denied because I am awaiting a grant? Thanks!


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Guys ,

I seek a clarification.

Under the NSW 190 visa for which I have applied, the most basic consideration is that the sponsoring state requires the applicant to spend the first 2 years of their stay there.

My question is this : Are my spouse and two kids who are accompanying me also under the same obligation ?

The reason being I have my spouse's siblings who are residing in Victoria, who are well settled over there. So I was thinking during the initial period , if they could reside with them in Victoria , till I sort out the job , housing etc ..

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

As far as I know, and this is what my agent told me, only the main applicant is obliged to stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I seek a clarification.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, and this is what my agent told me, only the main applicant is obliged to stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

mydearcheskie said:


> As far as I know, and this is what my agent told me, only the main applicant is obliged to stay in the sponsoring state for 2 years.



Thanks for the response mydearcheskie, however I would like to check with other members in the forum on their thoughts as well.

Thanks


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The process in 189 /190 is identical
> 
> This mass immi email that your case has commenced seems to be a new feature introduced in 189
> Earlier some CO used to do it but majority preferred to remain silent and work in the background
> ...


I got an IMMI commencement email on June 5th (22 days back) for my 190 Vic under 262112. However no updates after that. Don't see many people getting it for 190.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lordgopi said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I seek a clarification.
> 
> ...


I remember a member having asked NSW the same question
They had replied that’s only the primary applicant need stay in NSW

VIC on the other hand said that it’s applicable on dependent also

You may also email and recheck 

Cheers


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnfj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the golden grant approx an hour ago on my 133rd day! It was a direct grant with no CO contacts before this.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hardika said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been silent readers
> I am extremely happy to inform that I have recieved golden email today
> Logged visa on 6th March 2018 for ACT
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I remember a member having asked NSW the same question
> They had replied that’s only the primary applicant need stay in NSW
> 
> VIC on the other hand said that it’s applicable on dependent also
> ...



Thanks newbienz for the update !! 

I will definitely email and check with them.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> One grant is received today on immi in 81 days
> Hopefully our time will come soon


Which catagory of profession they have applied??


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, do I have to certify every single payslips? There are like many of them for the last 4 years.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Guys, do I have to certify every single payslips? There are like many of them for the last 4 years.


I did not certify any of my payslips even though they were in black and white. They were generated by the payroll software.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> I did not certify any of my payslips even though they were in black and white. They were generated by the payroll software.


did you send all the payslips or just few of them ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Day 103....new day new hope...All the best to all !!


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Morning...how long is the average time fpr the CO to answer back after you provide request document such FORM 80?

Thabks


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Guys, do I have to certify every single payslips? There are like many of them for the last 4 years.



I only attach a few of my payslips in a similar way to when I did skills assessment. No certification though because it's generated from the company online sources.

By the way, I'm also Vietnamese haha.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

uniqueharvey said:


> I only attach a few of my payslips in a similar way to when I did skills assessment. No certification though because it's generated from the company online sources.
> 
> By the way, I'm also Vietnamese haha.


I didn't send any payslips in skill assessment and they still assessed me through. Though is it necessary to submit payslips in this case?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Morning...how long is the average time fpr the CO to answer back after you provide request document such FORM 80?
> 
> Thabks


There's no definite time. It depends on stuffs like time taken to process information on the form, how quick the co will return to your application. Going by recent trends, expect between 1-3 months if no more information is required by Co.


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

hoandang said:


> I didn't send any payslips in skill assessment and they still assessed me through. Though is it necessary to submit payslips in this case?


I just guess maybe due to different occupations. Mine is actuary under VETASSESS, during assessment, I was required to send in contacts, work reference letter, payslips, tax notices, bank accounts... and I did the same when I lodged my visa in May.

I think it's still important to submit payslips because it's under one of the categories of work experience in immi workspace.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi folks

Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards. Will it apply to those who already submitted their EOIs?

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards. Will it apply to those who already submitted their EOIs?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920



What will be the outcome for those who have lodged the visa with 55+5 Points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards. Will it apply to those who already submitted their EOIs?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


All EOIs with just 60 points will stand cancelled on 1st July 2018
Only those already invited, will remain 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> What will be the outcome for those who have lodged the visa with 55+5 Points.


All those who have lodged their application or even got invited, will not be affected

They will be processed as usual 

Cheers


----------



## MilanBrar (Oct 5, 2015)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards. Will it apply to those who already submitted their EOIs?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920





Yes this is correct anyone who is at 60 points and have not received an invite will not be eligible after 1st of July 2018. The next eligibility criteria is 65 Points.

As quoted by Iscah "Pool/Pass Mark rises from 60 to now 65 points for all 489, 189 and 190 visas lodged in response to an invitation given after 1st July 2018.

In effect that means any EOIs at 60 points that have not received an invite by the 1st July will be of no use and will not get an invite ."


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Is it a Holiday in Australia , I couldnt see any grants for 190 nor for 189.
Else, Will it be like this tomorrow and first week of July as well?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> Is it a Holiday in Australia , I couldnt see any grants for 190 nor for 189.
> Else, Will it be like this tomorrow and first week of July as well?


I think 189 is moving pretty fast ..every day they got news these days ...for 190 its a big silence....


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Thats what i am talking about, today 189 is also silent. 
Maybe because is the end of the year, Audit stuff.
Anyways 190 is a long week ahead. better move out of the forum for some time




rahul7star said:


> I think 189 is moving pretty fast ..every day they got news these days ...for 190 its a big silence....


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi

Have read in news that from 1st July 2018 the minimum points required for EOI has been increased from 60 to 65. Is my understanding correct?

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Yes it is and we already have 5 separate threads for that




sundarM said:


> Hi
> 
> Have read in news that from 1st July 2018 the minimum points required for EOI has been increased from 60 to 65. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: Developer Programmer - 261312
> Points 70 for 189 and 75 for 190(NSW) as of 28-June-2018.
> When can i expect a call, any thoughts?


wait for few more days to see the latest update from DIBP


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

rahul7star what happen to your signature, i think something is missing


rahul7star said:


> wait for few more days to see the latest update from DIBP


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> rahul7star what happen to your signature, i think something is missing


haha all superstitious thoughts coming to me ..so i changed that sign ......going for long 4 days trip to langkawi. on weekend .....i hope I return with grant . Amen


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

so day is almost finish (sydney is now 6 pm )...no grants reported


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I have applied for NSW 190. I have submitted my all documents with medical and PCC on 3rd April..

During medical my 04 year son had positive skin test for TB but his next test which was X-ray was okay. Now CO contacted us after 3 months and asked to fill 815 form.

We have submitted the form with required details. I wanted to know, is it something which I need to worry about. Will this effect our visa processing and will take 2-3 more months. OR could lead to visa cancellation. 
Please reply

Thanks


----------



## bujjinaidu (Jun 26, 2018)

*bujji*



lushan0729 said:


> Did you call to DHA and ask about your case.... as you are more than 10months after lodgement, its eligible to call them and check about ur case...



I sent mail to DIBP 20 days back. I am waiting for their reply.



Regards,
Naidu


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Can anybody please update on this


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190. I have submitted my all documents with medical and PCC on 3rd April..
> 
> ...


It is an undertaking that you will get into a medical consultation and follow up with Australian health providers once you arrive in Australia. You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. So, there is nothing to worry about that and it will not be a factor for delayed processing. Forget about visa cancellation as it is a very extreme decision. Stay positive.


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

victory123 said:


> It is an undertaking that you will get into a medical consultation and follow up with Australian health providers once you arrive in Australia. You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. So, there is nothing to worry about that and it will not be a factor for delayed processing. Forget about visa cancellation as it is a very extreme decision. Stay positive.


Thank you much dear for answering my query...Stay blessed...


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

I guess 28+ days.. I am running on 29 days and got no response till date.. Keep ur fingers crossed.. U might be lucky 



Ronco88 said:


> Morning...how long is the average time fpr the CO to answer back after you provide request document such FORM 80?
> 
> Thabks


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Ha ha hope you dont have a internet connection there  have a peaceful trip.



rahul7star said:


> haha all superstitious thoughts coming to me ..so i changed that sign ......going for long 4 days trip to langkawi. on weekend .....i hope I return with grant . Amen


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Thanks newbienz for the update !!
> 
> I will definitely email and check with them.



Hi All,

As FYI ..this is the reply I received from NSW :

"In response to your enquiry, the commitment to live and work in NSW applies to the primary applicant only."

Thanks !


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

For all the indians
Itna sannata kyun hai bhai


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

iamnewhere said:


> guys,
> 
> I am aws/linux engineer in India, do you guys think if I become a senior engineer in India, will that help me in getting job in Australia?
> 
> Benefits of *AWS/LINUX* Senior Engineer vs Engineer


You will surely be placed in Australia but that's not because you are a senior engineer but you are an AWS/LINUX technical resource. To get a job in AWS/LINUX domain, you need not be a senior engineer/engineer. You need to sell your skills and convince the recruiter. Cheers mate.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear fellows,
I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination.
Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination.
> Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..




Do you mean by genuine reply ? Lol, if you had lodged your visa or being invited you are not affected by it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As FYI ..this is the reply I received from NSW :
> 
> ...


If you dont get a desired job in NSW... then can you shift to other states?
What will happen... if you are state nominated and still you dont get a job there?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

I just got a Co contact today on the 140th day. Co request for more relationship evidence and polio certificate for my wife. I was almost resigning to fate that the wait could take up to a year. Even though I was expecting a direct grant, I'll take this contact happily.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I just got a Co contact today on the 140th day. Co request for more relationship evidence and polio certificate for my wife. I was almost resigning to fate that the wait could take up to a year. Even though I was expecting a direct grant, I'll take this contact happily.


What initial relationship evidence did you provide?

I am newly married and have no fancy things like joint bank account.. just a marriage certificate and a couple of photos which I attached.

115 days now.. Waiting.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lordgopi said:


> Thanks newbienz for the update !!
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely email and check with them.




It has been already clarified by my friend what newbienz said is correct. I had the same doubt one of EF friend verified with VIC on phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I just got a Co contact today on the 140th day. Co request for more relationship evidence and polio certificate for my wife. I was almost resigning to fate that the wait could take up to a year. Even though I was expecting a direct grant, I'll take this contact happily.


Yes, a co contact is worth taking at this stage! Did you submit relationship documents such as photos, travels, utility bills, joint accounts, joint assets, marriage certificate, etc 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

That should suffice. Although to build on your case do you have travel tickets together or hotel reservations.. I assume you uploaded wedding and legal photos. 



loading254 said:


> What initial relationship evidence did you provide?
> 
> I am newly married and have no fancy things like joint bank account.. just a marriage certificate and a couple of photos which I attached.
> 
> 115 days now.. Waiting.... :fingerscrossed:




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> That should suffice. Although to build on your case do you have travel tickets together or hotel reservations.. I assume you uploaded wedding and legal photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t do photos, wasn’t keen on the idea but did flights from this year, 10yr mortgage statements, joint bank account, joint life insurance, joint utility bills. Fingers crossed will be enough! Xx


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

loading254 said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a Co contact today on the 140th day. Co request for more relationship evidence and polio certificate for my wife. I was almost resigning to fate that the wait could take up to a year. Even though I was expecting a direct grant, I'll take this contact happily.
> ...


Hi my agent initially uploaded registry wedding photos, marriage certificate, relationship statements, financial assistance and WhatsApp messages.

The co request more specifically asked for: 
1.Explian how the relationship is going to be maintained since my wife and I are living in different countries currently. 
2. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
each other
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.

I suspect the co requested for this because we got married a day before visa lodgement, our wedding photos may not have shown big family photos or with lots of friends since we did our wedding overseas, and no letters of support from friends or family. I believe they are satisfied with the legality of our marriage, just not the social part of it so the onus is on us to prove that.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I didn’t do photos, wasn’t keen on the idea but did flights from this year, 10yr mortgage statements, joint bank account, joint life insurance, joint utility bills. Fingers crossed will be enough! Xx


That's more than enough! All the best! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

I agree, it may be due to the fact the marriage took place a day before the lodgement. As long as the relationship is genuine, it won't be a problem. Get family members to support your marriage and do stat declarations. That would make the case stronger. All the best! 



dazzlinstar said:


> Hi my agent initially uploaded registry wedding photos, marriage certificate, relationship statements, financial assistance and WhatsApp messages.
> 
> The co request more specifically asked for:
> 1.Explian how the relationship is going to be maintained since my wife and I are living in different countries currently.
> ...




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Today could be a D Day .....lets seee


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dazzlinstar said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > dazzlinstar said:
> ...


If I have to do this one day... Good luck to the CO reading all the sordid details 😂



rahul7star said:


> Today could be a D Day .....lets seee


All the best!!


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > loading254 said:
> ...


Haha I imagined same when I was gathering the screenshots. I obviously removed really obscene messages. Let private matters remain private 🙂 . https://media.giphy.com/media/x6vwBFiFDRNiU/giphy.gif


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Today could be a D Day .....lets seee




Are you actively checking from Langkawi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I was contacted second time on 22nd June for two things 1. Form 80 for myself as one check box was left unchecked. And 2. For birth certificate of my son with name. This was the ask in first CO contact as well. Which was duly provided earlier.

My question in 142 days long wait is whether every other thing is done when CO is asking for these documents or I am getting too optimistic.

What has been previous trend in such cases. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Are you actively checking from Langkawi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha...going tomorrow ... today is the last FY day for NSW so I am still here


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was contacted second time on 22nd June for two things 1. Form 80 for myself as one check box was left unchecked. And 2. For birth certificate of my son with name. This was the ask in first CO contact as well. Which was duly provided earlier.
> 
> My question in 142 days long wait is whether every other thing is done when CO is asking for these documents or I am getting too optimistic.
> ...


is that one check box was left unchecked....is the character one?....also for age proof is that in pdf format


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> is that one check box was left unchecked....is the character one?....also for age proof is that in pdf format


Yes it was character one. Filled and uploaded through mac hence the problem but when I opened the form in windows it was good.
And i got the birth certificate from authority and uploaded. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was contacted second time on 22nd June for two things 1. Form 80 for myself as one check box was left unchecked. And 2. For birth certificate of my son with name. This was the ask in first CO contact as well. Which was duly provided earlier.
> 
> My question in 142 days long wait is whether every other thing is done when CO is asking for these documents or I am getting too optimistic.
> ...


Each evidence which you have provided, is a piece of the giant jigsaw puzzle

Form 80 was the first piece of the puzzle, or last , one can never be sure

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Each evidence which you have provided, is a piece of the giant jigsaw puzzle
> 
> Form 80 was the first piece of the puzzle, one can never be sure
> 
> Cheers


Whats your Gut feeling...any grants will pour in or not ... considering last day


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Whats your Gut feeling...any grants will pour in or not ... considering last day


There can be a last minute sprint, but chances are low

It all depends on whether they have achieved 165k grant or not

No matter what they say, I think any figures less then 165k will reflect badly in public 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There can be a last minute sprint, but chances are low
> 
> It all depends on whether they have achieved 165k grant or not
> 
> ...


In case anyone is curious as I was where the 165k number comes from - they are the Senates own projections, released due to a FOI by the Guardian, more granular commentary here:
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ate-to-fall-again-as-work-visa-approvals-drop


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Hi my agent initially uploaded registry wedding photos, marriage certificate, relationship statements, financial assistance and WhatsApp messages.
> 
> The co request more specifically asked for:
> 1.Explian how the relationship is going to be maintained since my wife and I are living in different countries currently.
> ...


Interesting... These guys don't joke around!!.
@116 days now...

Immitracker been quite silent for the last 2 days. Brisbane & Adelaide offices closed? Or it is the lull before the storm of grants come?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Interesting... These guys don't joke around!!.
> @116 days now...
> 
> Immitracker been quite silent for the last 2 days. Brisbane & Adelaide offices closed? Or it is the lull before the storm of grants come?? :fingerscrossed:


Day is abt to end soon...so in your terms last day of this FY was a lull day


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

Got this from the ImmiAccount after you login. Don't know if it's of any significance for people who have already lodged their application.

Application statuses in ImmiAccount from 1 July 2018

The department will be performing a major update to its online application forms on 30 June 2018. Applications at a status of ‘ready to lodge’ that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.

From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manishmahajan123 said:


> Got this from the ImmiAccount after you login. Don't know if it's of any significance for people who have already lodged their application.
> 
> Application statuses in ImmiAccount from 1 July 2018
> 
> ...


Let the crystal ball gazing begin! 

I know there have been periodic updates to other forms, eg Form 80 now asking regarding Russian descent whereas in the past it was if I'm not mistaken Arabic descent - but to the GSM application form itself, let's see


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

Can anyone update us from when we should start counting days for visa..The day we have submitted visa fees or the day we have uploaded medical and pcc after visa fees.

Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Can anyone update us from when we should start counting days for visa..The day we have submitted visa fees or the day we have uploaded medical and pcc after visa fees.
> 
> Thanks


from the day you submitted visa fees...you pay and the show begins


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

120 days for me now.
CO contact on 4th June everything except medicals uploaded because delay in health examination 2 days outside 28day window given by CO. medicals will be done 4th July. hoping for grant by end of July or am I being too optomistic.
nervous now I have done everything possible for grant now 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

vamshi7777 said:


> the following information may be helpful
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
> PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I hope all are doing good.

I am here to know more details about subclass 190 visa. For the starters, I have read all about this visa from https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190- and found that process is almost similar to subclass 189 except the state nomination which will add 5 extra points to the application.

I want to know few questions related to 190 before deciding to go for this route to get my PR.

1. Applicants apply both 189 & 190 together and withdraw one based on the invite received?

2. What is the advantage & disadvantage of going for subclass 190?

3. Is there any difference between EOI for 190 and EOI for 189?

4. What is the estimate duration to get the invite for 190?

5. How to get the state nomination? Is there any particular steps an applicant need to follow before submitting EOI for 190?

Kindly help me with the above information so that I can make the decision and submit my EOI accordingly.

Any other relevant information is most welcome & much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English -5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English -15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 (ACS +ve -28th June'18)
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(80)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313 (ACS +ve -29th June'18)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope all are doing good.
> 
> ...


1. Correct 

2. You have to live and work in the state sponsoring you for the first 2 years

3. Nope

4. You can get it tomorrow..you may never get it

5. You have to check each state process in which you are interested 

Cheers


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Let the crystal ball gazing begin!
> 
> I know there have been periodic updates to other forms, eg Form 80 now asking regarding Russian descent whereas in the past it was if I'm not mistaken Arabic descent - but to the GSM application form itself, let's see



Hi ,

=============================================
Application statuses in ImmiAccount from 1 July 2018

The department will be performing a major update to its online application forms on 30 June 2018. Applications at a status of ‘ready to lodge’ that are not submitted by 30 June 2018 will be set to a status of ‘incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.

From 1 July 2018, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered
=============================================

Would any of the senior members have any thoughts on these scheduled updates on the IIMI account , if these changes would be affecting visa applications already submitted , i.e would we now need to go back and make changes to the docs already filled and submitted ?

Thanks


----------



## rmat (Jun 29, 2018)

After lodging the visa the avg grant times are between 100-110 days then?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ankur14 said:


> 4. What is the estimate duration to get the invite for 190?


Most states post average processing times on their respective websites, some process onshore and offshore applicants at different speeds too. 

Some states have priority processing if you meet certain conditions (e.g. holding a PhD qualification) or if you request it due to your case being extra time sensitive in that your EOI might lose points e.g. as a birthday is nearing and you move into an age category for which you can claim less points.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> 120 days for me now.
> CO contact on 4th June everything except medicals uploaded because delay in health examination 2 days outside 28day window given by CO. medicals will be done 4th July. hoping for grant by end of July or am I being too optomistic.
> nervous now I have done everything possible for grant now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@116 days now.. No CO contact too.

I keep wondering, is it that the applications are that many or the immigration office is seriously understaffed?

June is over and so is the 2017/2018 financial year. Hopefully July comes in with some good news.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

I had CO contact on 4th June for form 80, PCC health checks and over seas qualifications (this was supplied already so no idea why it was asked again) 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> reubensmummy said:
> 
> 
> > 120 days for me now.
> ...


Also hoping they kick new year off with a pile of issued grants! Day 102 for me


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

What are the states showed in the immi account from lodgement to visa grant... can anyone tell in ascending order....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> What are the states showed in the immi account from lodgement to visa grant... can anyone tell in ascending order....


Every application does not go through all the stages in the Immiaccount 

Some get finalised directly from Recieved as in my case

Don’t bother with stages

Just make sure that the CO is not waiting for some documents from you 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lushan0729 said:


> What are the states showed in the immi account from lodgement to visa grant... can anyone tell in ascending order....


This PDF might help:
https://tinyurl.com/statusimmiaccount


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

For 190 processing time lines gone up, now it is 6 to 10 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Check home affairs website
It is 5 to 8 months

Dont spread rumors



naveenttf said:


> For 190 processing time lines gone up, now it is 6 to 10 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Check home affairs website
> It is 5 to 8 months
> 
> Dont spread rumors


It states 6-10 months in my immi-account as well.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Check home affairs website
> It is 5 to 8 months
> 
> Dont spread rumors




Currently immi account and Global processing time on DHA website are not in sync. They are probably updating the systems.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, lets hope all.of us get our grants soon


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Check home affairs website
> It is 5 to 8 months
> 
> Dont spread rumors




Why do I spread rumours?? and who the hell are you to tell this, don’t behave like kid and just learn how to behave yourself in a professional forums like this, before shooting something on others msg plz do some research/analyse properly and act accordingly.

We are not here to spread rumours /to do timepass, I am waiting for my visa from last 8months and sharing my exp to others which is helpful for their process, of course all are here to help each other, not like you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I checked homeaffairs website and then replied

Go and check there before talking like illiterate
Here

Words like "hell" are not used by professional.

So you have just exlplained your background by using these kind of words




naveenttf said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Check home affairs website
> ...


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> I checked homeaffairs website and then replied
> 
> Go and check there before talking like illiterate
> Here
> ...




My dear brother, before posting my msg,I saw both website and immi account status as well. Did you check your immi account?? my exp is they will update website little later and immi account says the actual status and they have updated the system yesterday&today.

You mean to say that you are right on what you did, replying to others massage in a rude manner, and you feel that you are a great professional. 

And third point is I am not here to argue with you or to explain my background to you thanks for your understanding levels, what I am conveying is my responsibility and what you understand is not my resp,

You proved that “ people for them they are lawyers and for others they are judges , good luck and all the best 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Listen dude, I am not your brother
I was blunt but still.did not used abusing words like you did
I dont need to explain anything to you

You can write whatever you want but I dont have the time to use my energy on these things






naveenttf said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked homeaffairs website and then replied
> ...


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Arun1981 said:


> Listen dude, I am not your brother
> I was blunt but still.did not used abusing words like you did
> I dont need to explain anything to you
> 
> You can write whatever you want but I dont have the time to use my energy on these things





naveenttf said:


> My dear brother, before posting my msg,I saw both website and immi account status as well. Did you check your immi account?? my exp is they will update website little later and immi account says the actual status and they have updated the system yesterday&today.
> 
> You mean to say that you are right on what you did, replying to others massage in a rude manner, and you feel that you are a great professional.
> 
> ...


Guys.. Peace please.. 
Nobody here is unprofessional. Everyone is frustrated because of random change in processing time and delays in processing the applications. 
There is a mismatch of processing time in Immiaccount and DHA website which caused the confusion amongst you guys. Let's agree on that and help others in their applications.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Listen dude, I am not your brother
> I was blunt but still.did not used abusing words like you did
> I dont need to explain anything to you
> 
> You can write whatever you want but I dont have the time to use my energy on these things



Yeah you are right you don’t deserve it, Still you feel that you are right. and wanna tell you one thing no one is free here,everyone is engaged with their own works. not only you,no one wants to waste their energy on unnecessary things, I am not writing what ever I want if you think like this then you should hv ignored my msg or you have a right to correct me if I am wrong in a polite way, you deserve to the content what I wrote to you. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Guys.. Peace please..
> Nobody here is unprofessional. Everyone is frustrated because of random change in processing time and delays in processing the applications.
> There is a mismatch of processing time in Immiaccount and DHA website which caused the confusion amongst you guys. Let's agree on that and help others in their applications.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




 sorry bro if any inconvenience caused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

You are lucky your are on this forum and not in front of me. Dont you DARE



naveenttf said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Listen dude, I am not your brother
> ...


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> You are lucky your are on this forum and not in front of me. Dont you DARE



Yeah again you are absolutely right that I am very lucky to be part of this forum which helps to seek help from others and share my views as well. Not like you and don’t show your heroism here street fighter 

I just wanna remind you that again you are wasting your energy here so please stop this and don’t get exhausted 

Don’t show this attitude after reaching Aus they will through you in DUST BIN




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems you already have the experience of dustbin

Poor thing



naveenttf said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > You are lucky your are on this forum and not in front of me. Dont you DARE
> ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

This a great and I respect all except this guy who just know how to abuse

There is a limit which is being crossed by Navneet and thats why I.am replying back

Moderators do what you feel is correct here
And takr necessary action


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear fellows,
As i have applied 190 visa, how can i track my visa status?? Pls share the link to direcr access.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I only said what was written in dha
I didnt abused but if this kind of words will be used then I cant keep quite

Again the forum is great and I appreciate the help it.provides


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Seems you already have the experience of dustbin
> 
> Poor thing




You guys are too good...if you have energy and time to continue this, it will give other forum members a good time pass while they wait for the grant and this wait time would actually be fun...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Except the one Arun, My sincere apologies to all other forum members if any inconvenience caused. Pl figure out who’s mistake is this and I am ready to face any consequences if I am wrong on his rude behaviour.

Thought of sharing some update here and it turned very bad morning for me, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the states showed in the immi account from lodgement to visa grant... can anyone tell in ascending order....
> ...





PrettyIsotonic said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the states showed in the immi account from lodgement to visa grant... can anyone tell in ascending order....
> ...


Thank u very much for the info guys....cherzzzzzz 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Deevan8 (Sep 3, 2017)

Apolgies for interrupting but I feel you could have written in a proper way asking him where had he seen the timelines and inform him that its not matching with DHA website instead of accusing him of spreading rumours. Although the other person could have been patient but he too used some harsh words to this response which shouldn't have been.

I do understand the frustration guys but at the end this forum has allowed us to help each other. Let's close this topic now and move on.



Arun1981 said:


> I only said what was written in dha
> I didnt abused but if this kind of words will be used then I cant keep quite
> 
> Again the forum is great and I appreciate the help it.provides


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> I only said what was written in dha
> I didnt abused but if this kind of words will be used then I cant keep quite
> 
> Again the forum is great and I appreciate the help it.provides





naveenttf said:


> Except the one Arun, My sincere apologies to all other forum members if any inconvenience caused. Pl figure out who’s mistake is this and I am ready to face any consequences if I am wrong on his rude behaviour.
> 
> Thought of sharing some update here and it turned very bad morning for me, thank you
> 
> ...


Just give it a time and be cool brosss.... no one has done any harm to the forum....
Its the dreadful thing of time passing...... chill out guys....
Im on 81 days..... Dreaming about new FY will fasten the whole thing ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> As i have applied 190 visa, how can i track my visa status?? Pls share the link to direcr access.


Can anyone have this information please tell me m also waiting ...


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Amey said:


> Can anyone have this information please tell me m also waiting ...


Nope there is no official place where you cn track your visa... However you can get sense of idea from myimmitracker website about the month or grants trend... it has about 5%-10% of the cases of actual visa numbers and voluntary filled up by the people


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> As i have applied 190 visa, how can i track my visa status?? Pls share the link to direcr access.


You can track the application through Immiaccount only

If you are hoping to get regular information on where your application is, you will be disappointed 
Just keep a check on Immiaccount mainly to see if the CO has requested for some documents, which you have missed seeing in emails


Cheers


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

ADMINS,

Please remove all the unnecessary gibberish earlier as it doesn't contribute whatsoever to the purpose of this forum, and more importantly, this thread.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Amey said:


> Can anyone have this information please tell me m also waiting ...




Hi Amey, sorry for delay in my reply

As newbienz mentioned application status can be tracked only from your immi Account.

If you applied through an agent, if I am correct, then your agent may have your immi account login credentials, you can request your agent to get your login details or ask him to send a screen shot of the application status window if he is not willing to give login credentials.

Or agent can guide you on how to create duplicate immi account in which you can see updates on your application, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone have this information please tell me m also waiting ...
> ...


Thanks brother for your reply..
I spoke to my agent and he told me that whatever be the updation i will recieve in my email.last time i got to know through my email that CO demanded few requirements.
I dont know what he has done..
I recieve emails direct from CO and i reply back to my agent regarding email..


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, i have few doubts regarding 190 visa..

1. Do i need to submit 3 different EOIs , if applying for two states- NSW and SA for 190 visa? and one for 489 visa

2. Is there any format regarding PCC and Health check-up... or which kind of Health tests are required and from any particular hospital ??

PLs giude.TIA.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

arnolds said:


> hi all, i have few doubts regarding 190 visa..
> 
> 1. Do i need to submit 3 different EOIs , if applying for two states- NSW and SA for 190 visa? and one for 489 visa
> 
> ...


Hi there,

1. For 190, yes. We can only choose one specific state for each EOI. I'm not sure about 489.
2. There is a set of medical examination required by DHA and it can only be undertaken in hospital/clinic that has been appointed by the Australian government. Please note that the panel doctor will send the result directly to DHA.

You can learn more about the health examination here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Forgot to mention HAP ID in Form 815*

Dear All,

I have received CO request for Form 815 - Health Undertaking for my kid (>2yrs) . I have signed the form on behalf of my kid. But forgot to mention the HAP ID in the form. I have pressed the IP button after uploading docs in the ImmiAccount.The status has already been changed to 'Further Assessment' & (IP button disabled). But the HAP ID field is under the "Office Use Only" section on the top right corner of the page in the form. So I thought that section will be filled by CO or some one from Health dept. I am now in a confusion if that section also need to be filled by us? I am worried whether this would delay the processing or might get a futher CO contact? :confused2:

Experts please help me with this 

Thanks,
Chait


EOI - 16 Jan '18
Pre-Invite NSW - 02 Feb' 18
ITA NSW - 22 Mar '18
Visa Lodge 190 NSW - 25 Apr '18
CO Contact - 25 Jun '18
Responded to CO- 02 Jul '18
Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question, I have applied for ANZCO Developer Programmer - 261312. My spouse is a Non-IT engineer belongs to Civil engineer ANZCO 2332(Civil Engineering Professionals) . Is it possible to add my spouse point to my EOI?



As both your nominated occupation are on the same list, yes. 

New rules though means your partner must be under 45 years old. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

FYI to all

My agent has confirmed that in my immi account the processing time is 5 to 8 months whihc is same.as dha

Some folks have reported it has increased in thier immi accounts. I dont know the reason.

190 visa average processing time has not increased for all. 

Average processing time is as per DHA.website. however, it varies in individual cases

Good luck to everyone on the first working day of new year


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

I just noticed from myimmitracker that 2 persons were granted PR on 189 today (till now). May be there will be some movement in the 190 track too...


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, 
what are work conditions (in australia) for 190 visa??? is this visa better than 489 visa?

TIA.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

arnolds said:


> hi all,
> what are work conditions (in australia) for 190 visa??? is this visa better than 489 visa?
> 
> TIA.


Definitely better than 489 which is a TR. 190 is a PR and you can live and work in the nominated state whereas under 489 you are pushed towards regional centers with specific postcodes. 

Have a look here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190-

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-


----------



## janadayao (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi ALL.

I have a query. The case officer has contacted me in June 28 and asked for additional employment evidence. I already have provided payslips and statement of service. I have no other evidence to provide except a salary certificate and another detailed reference letter stating that I was paid in cash. I have no tax return issued by the company and no bank statement since I was paid in cash. 

What else can I do? 

Thank you


ANZSCO Code: 249299 | Private Tutor and Teacher nec |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points | Experience 5 points | Australian Study requirement 5 | Study in Regional Australia 5 | State nomination points 5| Total 85 Points
| Invited March 12 | Lodge March 14


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello all,
I received the grant today, 190 nsw, I will post the timeline shortly.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

janadayao said:


> Hi ALL.
> 
> I have a query. The case officer has contacted me in June 28 and asked for additional employment evidence. I already have provided payslips and statement of service. I have no other evidence to provide except a salary certificate and another detailed reference letter stating that I was paid in cash. I have no tax return issued by the company and no bank statement since I was paid in cash.
> 
> ...


Without any secondary evidence, you have taken a big risk in using the employment for claiming points

Anyways, get a fresh letter from the company and submit that 
Get the company to emphasise that it is quite common in your country to be paid in cash 

You will have to pray that the CO does some physical verification or something else that satisfies him that your employment is Geniuine 

Cheers


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a similar case with the salary paid in cash hence no bank statement and no form 16(salary being less in amount)…...but provided salary slips and experience letter with detailed job duties and no. Of work hours et Al. So what secondary proof are we referring to here? Kindly elaborate a bit. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> I have a similar case with the salary paid in cash hence no bank statement and no form 16(salary being less in amount)…...but provided salary slips and experience letter with detailed job duties and no. Of work hours et Al. So what secondary proof are we referring to here? Kindly elaborate a bit. Thanks.


Provident fund
ESI
Come to mind


Basically any evidence which proves that you actually worked in the company, issued by an agency other then you or your employer 

Cheers


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Hello all,
> I received the grant today, 190 nsw, I will post the timeline shortly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Congratulations on your grant  all the very best for next journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

And if it's a part job with no PF or ESI....what can we provide?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow
Congratulations, so the ball has started rolling



Mregmi said:


> Hello all,
> I received the grant today, 190 nsw, I will post the timeline shortly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## janadayao (Nov 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Without any secondary evidence, you have taken a big risk in using the employment for claiming points
> 
> Anyways, get a fresh letter from the company and submit that
> Get the company to emphasise that it is quite common in your country to be paid in cash
> ...


Thanks for this! I don't know what else to provide. Do you think consulting an immigration lawyer can help with this? Do you think they might provide other legal steps or further justification steps to do?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

janadayao said:


> Thanks for this! I don't know what else to provide. Do you think consulting an immigration lawyer can help with this? Do you think they might provide other legal steps or further justification steps to do?
> 
> Cheers


If I were in your shoes, I would submit the documents and wait to get a NJL before consulting an Immigration lawyer

Good ones are expensive to consult 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Timeline updated on immi account ...is 6-10 months now....if only few show updated timeline then I wonder how they decide which ones should be changed as I don't think they would have gone through the docs and the profile yet to decide on the ones they need to increase the timeline.


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*



Arun1981 said:


> FYI to all
> 
> My agent has confirmed that in my immi account the processing time is 5 to 8 months whihc is same.as dha
> 
> ...


Hi,

When you have submitted your application?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

22 march 2018



mdeepika said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI to all
> ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> Timeline updated on immi account ...is 6-10 months now....if only few show updated timeline then I wonder how they decide which ones should be changed as I don't think they would have gone through the docs and the profile yet to decide on the ones they need to increase the timeline.


Mine also now states 6-10, however it never did say 5/8, it just disappeared and there was no proposed timeline for a few weeks. Still waiting on day 105


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Mine also now states 6-10, however it never did say 5/8, it just disappeared and there was no proposed timeline for a few weeks. Still waiting on day 105


Even Mine too..it disappeared and now it appeared as 6-10 months. I have submitted my application on 13th April.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mdeepika said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine also now states 6-10, however it never did say 5/8, it just disappeared and there was no proposed timeline for a few weeks. Still waiting on day 105
> ...


Mar 20th for me. Hoping they have a push on 190’s soon!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

RhiC said:


> Mar 20th for me. Hoping they have a push on 190’s soon!


Hopefully this week you should get golden email... I lodged mine on 11th Apr... Waiting for it:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

110 days here, hope this week we hear some good news 


RhiC said:


> Hema1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Timeline updated on immi account ...is 6-10 months now....if only few show updated timeline then I wonder how they decide which ones should be changed as I don't think they would have gone through the docs and the profile yet to decide on the ones they need to increase the timeline.
> ...





Mitsi said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Mar 20th for me. Hoping they have a push on 190’s soon!
> ...


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Can you please let me know when you lodged your application? Many thanks!


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you all,
Here is my details and timeline: 
Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
EOI submitted 29th November 
Received the invitation to apply from NSW on 1st December.
Invitation received on 22nd Jan
Visa applied on 19th Feb
CO contacted on 31st May
Additional document submitted on 7th June
Received the grant today.

Hope you will receive the grant very soon.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you all,
> Here is my details and timeline:
> Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
> 60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
> ...


Many many congrats..
Same case of mine with all B in oet..
Case 190 vic 
Applied in last week of april 2018...
CO contacted on 2june...


So what do you think when i will get my golden email???


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi 

CO requested for more info on husband’s character declaration. 

He said yes to two minor offences. 

Do we write in as word doc or is there a form to fill in? 


As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must provide further information about:
● ● ●
who the matter relates to (yourself or another person if named in the application)
all relevant details about the matter
if the matter relates to criminal conviction(s) or offence(s), in relation to each offence:
●
❍
❍
evidence of rehabilitation.
❍ ❍
❍
❍
the date of the offence and the date of the conviction (if convicted)
the nature of the offence. Your statement should include a personal account of the events leading up to and including the offence. You should include the reasons for the offending behaviour
full details of any sentence or penalty imposed. ‘Sentence’ includes any form of determination of the punishment for an offence. Your statement should include whether a fine was imposed (and the monetary amount), whether a period of imprisonment, detention, periodic detention or home detention was imposed (and for what period of time), whether a sentence or suspended sentence involving, for example, community service or a good behaviour bond was imposed (and for what period of time), any details regarding probation periods, or electronic tagging
if you are subject to a probation order or conditional sentence, written permission from relevant authorities stating that there is no impediment for travel
any other relevant information that relates to the offence, including: sentencing remarks from relevant courts


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Amey said:


> Many many congrats..
> Same case of mine with all B in oet..
> Case 190 vic
> Applied in last week of april 2018...
> ...


Looks like your getting quicker than mine, I had to wait almost 100 days to be contacted by CO. One of my friends got 20 days after CO contact, hope you get soon.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Many many congrats..
> ...


It seems like that but in my case there was 28 days timelapse after CO contacted...
One of my friends got grant in 3months and 10 days...
Even m hoping the same


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> It seems like that but in my case there was 28 days timelapse after CO contacted...
> One of my friends got grant in 3months and 10 days...
> Even m hoping the same




Are you onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like that but in my case there was 28 days timelapse after CO contacted...
> ...


Nope..
Does it make ant effect on..


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you all,
> Here is my details and timeline:
> Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
> 60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
> ...




Congrats! May I ask what documents were asked by CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> Congrats! May I ask what documents were asked by CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you,
A course completion letter from the uni, I didn't have it, didn't even realized I need it, otherwise it would've been direct grant.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you all,
> Here is my details and timeline:
> Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
> 60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
> ...


Wow, that's a long wait, more than 3 months..


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you all,
> Here is my details and timeline:
> Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
> 60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
> ...


Congratzzzz...... enjoy your day 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

uniqueharvey said:


> Wow, that's a long wait, more than 3 months..


For some reason everything happens very late for me 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> FYI to all
> 
> My agent has confirmed that in my immi account the processing time is 5 to 8 months whihc is same.as dha
> 
> ...


Your agent is $$**&&##. Since you don't have access to my immigration account then please restrain yourself from commenting on this.


No one is here to spread rumors. Processing timelines are changed in immigration account for 190.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> Your agent is $$**&&##. Since you don't have access to my immigration account then please restrain yourself from commenting on this.
> 
> 
> No one is here to spread rumors. Processing timelines are changed in immigration account for 190.


Agreed... coz immiaccount never displayed 5 to 8 months after login... it disappeared couple of weeks back and not appeared with 6 to 10 months timeline


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Really guys

I don’t understand with this fixation on whose account says what

These are very rough indications 

They have very little bearing on individual cases
You cannot juxtapose one application timeline on another

Just forget what the individual account timeline says
Maybe some bright developer has come up with an algorithm to give different timelines in different Immiaccount based on some parameters 

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Amey said:


> Can anyone have this information please tell me m also waiting ...


If you applied through an agent and you want to have an access to your account, you may create an immiaccount and import your application using the application's reference number. This account will give you an access to check ur application status and upload more documents if you want.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Very well said newbienz

DHA website itself says application time varies and as per them average time is 5 to 8 months
But its not a gurantee that application will be processed within that time
It depends on case to case




newbienz said:


> Really guys
> 
> I don’t understand with this fixation on whose account says what
> 
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Really guys
> 
> I don’t understand with this fixation on whose account says what
> 
> ...



Hi newbienz,

You are 100% correct.

I know these timelines dosen't mean anything and all candidates who reported this change have same timelines including me other than Arun. 

This dosen't mean I tell someone that these are rumors without verifying the actual timelines I am sure once he get the access to his immigration account he will see the actual changes. We all are here to help each other.

My personal view, I don't agree that these should be dependent on individual cases because processing timelines are generic not case by case basis . that's why it is called *Global Processing Timelines.*


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> You are 100% correct.
> 
> ...




Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> You are 100% correct.
> 
> ...




Well said bro, Yup you are right  processing time lines never change based on case to case and time lines are same for all applications whenever it’s get changed/updated (it’s only based on visa category 189/190/489)

It is 5-8 for the one and only who is self certified professional here, anyhow thank you bro and all the very best on your process  keep posting updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*VIC is open again for 2018-2019*

*I know its not relevant here in this thread but posting this to Provide the latest information.*

Hi All,

FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.

Their occupation list is updated today, Please find the link below:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...t-for-victoria

Best of luck to all applicants seeking nomination for Victoria.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

SunV said:


> *I know its not relevant here in this thread but posting this to Provide the latest information.*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


link not working....


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

vamshi7777 said:


> on average it takes 6 months for most of applications to be processed from India.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5
> ...


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

Team, for expert advice:
I have 189 SC for 2613 (June 24th 2017) with 65 points and 190 SC (Feb 21st, 2018) with 70 points. 
My agent (unfortunately, I have one) says that I should strongly add 5 points for partner skills so that I can have 75 points for 190 (NSW)

Question is (Keeping in mind that I will loose 5points for age on Feb 12 2019):
1) Should I go for it as it will change the Lodgement date?
2) How soon can I expect the Invitation?
3) Do I stand any chance near soon without adding spouse's points?

Thanks for expert opinions,


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

When can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? Following are my stats:


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) : 8-April-2018


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi All,

When can we expect NSW state nominations to open for this financial year? 
Any news on their invites?

189(75), 190(80), DOE - 16-June-2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? Following are my stats:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...




Hi, better to ask on the relevant thread. Mostly people here including me are past that phase and have not following the EOI trend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Khushbu107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can we expect NSW state nominations to open for this financial year?
> Any news on their invites?
> ...




Hi, keep checking their website, they will soon publish the information as soon as they resume their nomination program.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Mregmi said:


> Thank you all,
> Here is my details and timeline:
> Occupation: registered nurse aged care 254412
> 60+5 points, English 10 points from OET.
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi the CO asked me more evidence of employment.
I sent when I made the application on december:
-1 pay slip every 3 months for place where I work 6 months and 2 pay slip for place where I worked for 1 year ( all the payslip are montly)
-payment summery
-contract
-references

What else can I send?
Are the pay slip enough or no?

Thanks


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi the CO asked me more evidence of employment.
> I sent when I made the application on december:
> -1 pay slip every 3 months for place where I work 6 months and 2 pay slip for place where I worked for 1 year ( all the payslip are montly)
> -payment summery
> ...


Better if you can provide tax or bank statement.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi the CO asked me more evidence of employment.
> ...


I lived in 3 country and dont have a bank account anymore in 2 of them. So quite difficult


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> hundredplus said:
> 
> 
> > Ronco88 said:
> ...


You should be able to get a bank statement even if you have closed the accounts - it might not be easy but make an effort to try - if it doesn't work out you can show the CO you tried.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi the CO asked me more evidence of employment.
> I sent when I made the application on december:
> -1 pay slip every 3 months for place where I work 6 months and 2 pay slip for place where I worked for 1 year ( all the payslip are montly)
> -payment summery
> ...




Tax documents? Bank statements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

*PF Statement from previous Empoyer*

Dear All,

CO has contacted me asking for PF statements from previous employer from 2007. I am currently working in a reputed software firm since April 2010 and since it is linked to UAN, I can download the statement from EPFO website from April 2010. But, how to get statements from 2007 till March 2010 from previous employer?

Do I need to go to employer and check? If so, would they have maintained that?
Can i go to regional passport office in Bangalore? Please note that the PF account Establishment code of previous employer shows that it is from Delhi South. So bit confused. Please suggest.

Thanks,
hshs




gee91 said:


> Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has contacted me asking for PF statements from previous employer from 2007. I am currently working in a reputed software firm since April 2010 and since it is linked to UAN, I can download the statement from EPFO website from April 2010. But, how to get statements from 2007 till March 2010 from previous employer?
> 
> ...


Hi , Can you share your timeline and points too . Are you claiming points for employment since 2007 ?


----------



## rahulrrao (Aug 20, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has contacted me asking for PF statements from previous employer from 2007. I am currently working in a reputed software firm since April 2010 and since it is linked to UAN, I can download the statement from EPFO website from April 2010. But, how to get statements from 2007 till March 2010 from previous employer?
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh, the passport office has nothing to do with your PF statements. Best is to try to a) Contact your employers and if that doesn't work, b) Reach out the the respective PF offices (these are usually linked with the address of your past employers).

Good luck.

I'm actually surprised. This is the first instance when I've heard of a CO asking for PF statements. Usually the payslips, appointment letter, relieving letter, increment letters, if any, and tax returns are sufficient. Only when there's a doubt do they ask for more information.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rockytechie said:


> Hi , Can you share your timeline and points too . Are you claiming points for employment since 2007 ?




Seems **** it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Seems **** it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wondering if he has claimed points for it or not? if not claimed then it would become a concern that COs are asking for pf proof for all employment whether points claimed or not


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rockytechie said:


> Just wondering if he has claimed points for it or not? if not claimed then it would become a concern that COs are asking for pf proof for all employment whether points claimed or not




No evidence would be asked for unclaimed work exp. 

Never happened before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the inputs Rahul. I had uploaded each and eery document as mentioned by you. My experience is very clear and only two companies so far. But, still the CO has asked for it. May be it depends on case officer, i guess.

Regards,
hshs


rahulrrao said:


> Hi Suresh, the passport office has nothing to do with your PF statements. Best is to try to a) Contact your employers and if that doesn't work, b) Reach out the the respective PF offices (these are usually linked with the address of your past employers).
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> I'm actually surprised. This is the first instance when I've heard of a CO asking for PF statements. Usually the payslips, appointment letter, relieving letter, increment letters, if any, and tax returns are sufficient. Only when there's a doubt do they ask for more information.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Hi, better to ask on the relevant thread. Mostly people here including me are past that phase and have not following the EOI trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which thread would be relevant...can u name please..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hshssuresh said:


> Thanks for the inputs Rahul. I had uploaded each and eery document as mentioned by you. My experience is very clear and only two companies so far. But, still the CO has asked for it. May be it depends on case officer, i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess PF docs are very solid government verified docs, which hard to fake, hence COs resort to requesting them... thats seem inline with tightened immigration procedures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Which thread would be relevant...can u name please..




Eoi july round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,
I am claiming points for my work experience from 2007. Indeed, I have submitted all the possible documents like payslips, IT Returns from 2005, assorted bank statements, bonafide letters. But, still the CO has asked for PF statements. 
I had applied for visa on 16th March 2018. CO Contacted yesterday.
Points: 70 (including SS)

Thanks,
hshs



rockytechie said:


> Hi , Can you share your timeline and points too . Are you claiming points for employment since 2007 ?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Immitracker shows some progress as of 2nd july.

still @ received , 120 days now and NO CO contact yet.

Hoping for a happy dance within this month..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Immitracker shows some progress as of 2nd july.
> 
> still @ received , 120 days now and NO CO contact yet.
> 
> Hoping for a happy dance within this month..


Day 106 here, dance moves ready and waiting!!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

RhiC said:


> Day 106 here, dance moves ready and waiting!!


I am into 80's i.e. 84 days so far and eagerly hoping to get the GOLDEN MAIL... refreshing emails every 30mins


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Day 106 here, dance moves ready and waiting!!
> ...


I’m in UK, check my mails every morning at 6am, then try and forget about it until the next morning. Nothing we can do except wait! :0((. Fingers crossed they have a push on them soon!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Day 106 here, dance moves ready and waiting!!
> ...


M running in day 70 still having hopes...lol


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Day 106 here, dance moves ready and waiting!!




Hope should always be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> M running in day 70 still having hopes...lol




On 51st day and still expecting mail everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Guys,
What I understood from the whole concept of 190 sc is :
Open occupations get a quicker processing in comparison to Closed ones. 
It’s obvious to understand that Open ones have more demand than supply, so they are processed on higher priority. 

That’s my taking on the whole concept and I can be wrong too. 

Good luck & Cheers !


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

What is an "open occupation"? (Apologies, if it is a common term!)


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Every state has its own demand list of occupations. 
Open Occupations means : all the occupations for which the respective states have not reached the ceiling quota and are still accepting EOI’s and further inviting the applicants on the basis of the points threshold. 

If I am wrong or missed something, Senior members can further explain and elaborate more.

Cheers !


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

February cases are getting done and touching march at the same time...
Hope of april cases starts from end of july....


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> February cases are getting done and touching march at the same time...
> Hope of april cases starts from end of july....




People who applied on April already getting grant these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has any "General Accountant" got 190 grant recently? Please do share the timeline.

Cheers


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

I am 1st March and had CO contact


Amey said:


> February cases are getting done and touching march at the same time...
> Hope of april cases starts from end of july....


I am 1st of March and had CO contact on 4th June. so they are definitely closer to April than one might think 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amey said:


> February cases are getting done and touching march at the same time...
> Hope of april cases starts from end of july....


DHA is catching up...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> What I understood from the whole concept of 190 sc is :
> Open occupations get a quicker processing in comparison to Closed ones.
> It’s obvious to understand that Open ones have more demand than supply, so they are processed on higher priority.
> ...


Does NSW Stream 2 get occupation ceilings though? I figured it was only for their main occupation list?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I lodged in December 2017 and still didnt get my grant what you talking about lol


----------



## tsandeep (Jul 3, 2018)

*doubt reg document submission for 190 visa*

Hi all,

I do not have a birth certificate for my spouse. Can I submit birth certificates for kid and myself and SSC certificate for spouse for age evidence? If yes, what kind of declaration to be done for this?

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Mine is running 247th day, and 34th day since last CO contact( for my new born medicals), really frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

tsandeep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah bro no problem you can do that 

Declaration is not required as it’s a valid age proof, good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Please relax for a month more.. it’s not the time to worry.


----------



## tsandeep (Jul 3, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Yeah bro no problem you can do that
> 
> Declaration is not required as it’s a valid age proof, good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Naveen. In the immi website, it is given as 

Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​

Hence asked if any declaration needs to be done.


----------



## GustavoNiert (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 NSW visa grant yesterday at 10:43 am. Here is my timeline:

Total points: 55 + 5
ANZSC code: 133111
PTE: 10
NSW EOI: 21st Feb
NSW Pre-invite: 02nd Mar
NSW Invite nomination approved: 16th Mar
Visa Lodged: 27th March (all docs and forms)
Direct Grant: 02nd July 

I would like to know how can I have access to medicare? Should I apply for it? Are there other services which would be interesting to apply?

Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences here! It was extremely helpful. 

God bless you!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GustavoNiert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 NSW visa grant yesterday at 10:43 am. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


You were eligible to get Medicare benefits from the date you paid your 190 visa fees

Anyways , better late then never

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/visa/medicare

Cheers


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

tsandeep said:


> Thanks for the quick response Naveen. In the immi website, it is given as
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi bro sorry caught up with some work, are you doing process by your own or with agent?? As far as I know SSC cert is valid as a age proof and no declaration is required. Anyhow saw your above post I will do some probe into this and let you know, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> What I understood from the whole concept of 190 sc is :
> Open occupations get a quicker processing in comparison to Closed ones.
> It’s obvious to understand that Open ones have more demand than supply, so they are processed on higher priority.
> ...


there is no such thing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi bro sorry caught up with some work, are you doing process by your own or with agent?? As far as I know SSC cert is valid as a age proof and no declaration is required. Anyhow saw your above post I will do some probe into this and let you know, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your understanding is correct.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

GustavoNiert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 NSW visa grant yesterday at 10:43 am. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Woo!!.. congrats buddy!. 

am still refreshing my emails..


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Have they forgotten about people before March. I am on 124th day today applied in Feb but they are sending for March. Hope they remember Feb applications and before are pending as well.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> GustavoNiert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rmarw said:


> Have they forgotten about people before March. I am on 124th day today applied in Feb but they are sending for March. Hope they remember Feb applications and before are pending as well.


There is no first-in first-out system, some cases take longer, its just better to relax and wait.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > February cases are getting done and touching march at the same time...
> ...


Its true i knew but i wonder how is this possible???


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Just going back briefly to the comment earlier about occupation ceilings, is this the case also with Stream 2 invites? Do they too have restricted numbers? I cant see anything online, only the official 190 occupations list. I kinda figured if you have the invite, they must need you?? Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

GustavoNiert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 NSW visa grant yesterday at 10:43 am. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

166 days and counting.. 

Yet no CO contact but employment verification done on 13/05/2018.

What Should I DO???


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Could someone please send me the CV sample for Software Engineer?


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> 166 days and counting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How would a CO do employment verification? Have you provided any information of specific HR or any other reference anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Khushbu107 said:


> How would a CO do employment verification? Have you provided any information of specific HR or any other reference anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO directly communicated with my CEO. No, I did not provide any address or phone number of my HR or CEO. DHA communicated with HR not my Manager who give me the certificate...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> I lodged in December 2017 and still didnt get my grant what you talking about lol


Hope that you will get it very soon.

Did you have a CO contact? can you please post your timeline?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi all... will previous fracture can create problem in medical? i had a fractured knee five years ago amd today during medical examination doctort asked me what was it .. i told him that it was a minor one and he said ok... and he moved on to my chest part... so i dont know will he write any negative comments in my medical report?


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, in EOI, ,
what is the difference between Honour degree in Technology and Bachelor degree in Technology??

TIA.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

GustavoNiert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have received my 190 NSW visa grant yesterday at 10:43 am. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations........ happy for you 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻 grant before 100days...... woooww.... dreaming days... counting on 83


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear members request your support with my query..

We submitted our 190 visa application (4 members) on 25th April and got the medicals done on 17th May. Our agent received a mail in a few days stating that medical was ok for me and my 2 kids but they needed more details about my spouse and specifically mentioned "we will update ourselves meanwhile no need to contact immigration dept." When there was no update even after 1 month, I contacted my medical centre, after lot of persuasion they mentioned that there was a fibroid presence in her chest x ray suggestive of TB.
We were shocked since she had no such problem ever, though she is a specialist doctor and doctor's are susceptible to TB. 
Medical centre has now initiated the confirmation test for TB and report will take atleast 2 months.
My question is, once her test comes negative will they process our case or still create some hindrance...
Can our visa get rejected bcoz of this..

Kindly share your views/feedback...I will be greatful for your guidance

Regards


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Don't worry. It's not going to make any negative impact on your medical. It's very normal for them to ask about any major surgeries in the past.


basheer011991 said:


> Hi all... will previous fracture can create problem in medical? i had a fractured knee five years ago amd today during medical examination doctort asked me what was it .. i told him that it was a minor one and he said ok... and he moved on to my chest part... so i dont know will he write any negative comments in my medical report?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

ACT 190 visa
Hi. We have got invitation to apply in January and we applied in Feb 2018. The CO contacted in May mid and submitted the required document by 29 May. 

My question is if there is anyone in this forum who has recently got grant in ACT or is in waitlist. 

Second - How much time does one get to move after the visa is granted. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> ACT 190 visa
> Hi. We have got invitation to apply in January and we applied in Feb 2018. The CO contacted in May mid and submitted the required document by 29 May.
> 
> My question is if there is anyone in this forum who has recently got grant in ACT or is in waitlist.
> ...


2 - The initial entry date condition is determined by when your medicals or PCC expire - which ever comes first. Both are valid usually for just a year. 

I'm currently awaiting invitation from the ACT - care to share your timeline regarding state nomination?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Dear members request your support with my query..
> 
> We submitted our 190 visa application (4 members) on 25th April and got the medicals done on 17th May. Our agent received a mail in a few days stating that medical was ok for me and my 2 kids but they needed more details about my spouse and specifically mentioned "we will update ourselves meanwhile no need to contact immigration dept." When there was no update even after 1 month, I contacted my medical centre, after lot of persuasion they mentioned that there was a fibroid presence in her chest x ray suggestive of TB.
> We were shocked since she had no such problem ever, though she is a specialist doctor and doctor's are susceptible to TB.
> ...


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Dear members request your support with my query..
> 
> We submitted our 190 visa application (4 members) on 25th April and got the medicals done on 17th May. Our agent received a mail in a few days stating that medical was ok for me and my 2 kids but they needed more details about my spouse and specifically mentioned "we will update ourselves meanwhile no need to contact immigration dept." When there was no update even after 1 month, I contacted my medical centre, after lot of persuasion they mentioned that there was a fibroid presence in her chest x ray suggestive of TB.
> We were shocked since she had no such problem ever, though she is a specialist doctor and doctor's are susceptible to TB.
> ...


If the report is -ve, they will process and if its +ve( hope not) they will definitely delay and delay...I can understand how difficult it would be to go thru all these , b strong and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

How is one calculating the number of days they are in waiting?
From Visa Fees paid date (My case - May 3rd) or from the last document uploaded (June 8th)??


----------



## KatieHudacko33 (Jul 4, 2018)

*190 visa NSW*

Hi,

I lodged my visa 190 nsw Accountant on 15/3/2018 
.
Does anybody know how long until I get the grant?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Dear members request your support with my query..
> 
> We submitted our 190 visa application (4 members) on 25th April and got the medicals done on 17th May. Our agent received a mail in a few days stating that medical was ok for me and my 2 kids but they needed more details about my spouse and specifically mentioned "we will update ourselves meanwhile no need to contact immigration dept." When there was no update even after 1 month, I contacted my medical centre, after lot of persuasion they mentioned that there was a fibroid presence in her chest x ray suggestive of TB.
> We were shocked since she had no such problem ever, though she is a specialist doctor and doctor's are susceptible to TB.
> ...


Even if tested positive for TB:
"Only Tuberculosis in itself mentioned in migration legislation as precluding the grant of a visa, but the applicant is given the opportunity to undergo treatment in most cases."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/22health


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you very much friends.... bit relieved after reading your inputs....Keeping my fingers crossed for getting our grant..


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Applied - July 2017
Invitation - 3 Jan 2018
Lodged - 20 Feb
CO Contact - May 29
Replied - June 6
Grant - Awaited

Do share yours and PM


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Guys need some information.
I am waiting for 190 visa grant. Visa application filed on 23rd March. CO Contacted on 5th June asking for Current Organization HR email id. Submitted the same day.

Question is I will travel to Melbourne on 18th of July on Business visa for some work. 
In this scenario do I need to update my CO? And if yes then what is the best way to update them. Is replying on the same mail will be enough?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Applied - July 2017
> Invitation - 3 Jan 2018
> Lodged - 20 Feb
> CO Contact - May 29
> ...




Hi I can understand your frustration, why your case is pending from so long time, any CO contacts ? And you are crossed the given processing time lines so you can contact DHA to know what’s going on with your application, wish you good luck bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > ACT 190 visa
> ...


It used to be a year / 10 months at least after the grant is given so that one can settle the pending works. Still waiting for the visa and if it comes one month before the PCC is expiring, which is Jan 2018. how is one supposed to get things in order so soon .?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Applied - July 2017
> ...


according to my agent the timelines are 8 to 10 months after it is lodged. So something I may hear, anytime, anyday.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

anuj4frens said:


> Guys need some information.
> I am waiting for 190 visa grant. Visa application filed on 23rd March. CO Contacted on 5th June asking for Current Organization HR email id. Submitted the same day.
> 
> Question is I will travel to Melbourne on 18th of July on Business visa for some work.
> In this scenario do I need to update my CO? And if yes then what is the best way to update them. Is replying on the same mail will be enough?


Along with email id please add phone no. of concerned HR. 

In 189 thread, a guy yesterday received NJL since his CO did not contacted on the no. mentioned on employment reference letter instead CO called on some non functional no. taken from website.

Here you have opportunity to supply HR no.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Thank you very much friends.... bit relieved after reading your inputs....Keeping my fingers crossed for getting our grant..


Take care 🙂 getting any medical condition highlighted and then treated trumps a grant imho 



kavipihu said:


> Applied - July 2017
> Invitation - 3 Jan 2018
> Lodged - 20 Feb
> CO Contact - May 29
> ...


Thanks for sharing - six months for the ACT invitation! Hope I don't have to wait as long 



kavipihu said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


Yes it's frustrating and not a perfect system. If you can spare the time and $$$ I would get fresh PCCs to coincide with when your present ones are expiring - if your goal is minimal to no CO contact and direct grant.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Drsumitbansal said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much friends.... bit relieved after reading your inputs....Keeping my fingers crossed for getting our grant..
> ...


But can the CO extend the IED, if requested?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Drsumitbansal said:
> ...


There have been instances of people getting an IED waiver, my understanding is the CO either decides on that condition unitarily or it is requested before grant. 

Once the IED condition is there, the date cannot be changed except under extenuating circumstances (eg natural disaster)


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

KatieHudacko33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa 190 nsw Accountant on 15/3/2018
> .
> Does anybody know how long until I get the grant?


It's anyone's guess. I also lodged as Accountant (General) for NSW on 9 April 2018. Still waiting too. Average is around ~100 days currently, but it really depends on a case to case basis, so there's no certainty. The only certainty is much patience is required.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavipihu said:


> ACT 190 visa
> Hi. We have got invitation to apply in January and we applied in Feb 2018. The CO contacted in May mid and submitted the required document by 29 May.
> 
> My question is if there is anyone in this forum who has recently got grant in ACT or is in waitlist.
> ...




Processing time does not denote end like n state, hence watch everyone in sc190 category... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Along with email id please add phone no. of concerned HR.
> 
> In 189 thread, a guy yesterday received NJL since his CO did not contacted on the no. mentioned on employment reference letter instead CO called on some non functional no. taken from website.
> 
> ...


Hi GUNBUN,
Thanks for the response. I have uploaded my HR's business card, which contains all the information. I hope that will be fine. 
Same business card I have attached in the mail while replying to CO.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

anuj4frens said:


> Hi GUNBUN,
> Thanks for the response. I have uploaded my HR's business card, which contains all the information. I hope that will be fine.
> Same business card I have attached in the mail while replying to CO.


That's perfect. Your grant is on the way. You are lucky to have gentlemen type CO.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

These days are very quite....
Seems like july will add more boredum in life..
But still hope for best....


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

yes, 104 days and waiting.... I wish the system could be a bit more transparent, say just knowing my position in the queue could be so much helpful..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> yes, 104 days and waiting.... I wish the system could be a bit more transparent, say just knowing my position in the queue could be so much helpful..


107 here and totally agree! At least if we knew where we were in the queue, or oven if we were issued an approx date it would be so much better!


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello Guys.... 
I am on my 127th day today for 221111 Accountant General (NSW-190)....
No CO contact yet and its really furstrating...
Any one has passed 120 days?


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

yes I have passed 120 days. I have had CO contact on 4th June thought. replied 22nd June. medicals only being done today so delay on my behalf because clinic is busy. hoping for end of July grant 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Hello Guys....
> I am on my 127th day today for 221111 Accountant General (NSW-190)....
> No CO contact yet and its really furstrating...
> Any one has passed 120 days?


I had my grant on my 133rd day with no co contact before that. I'm also in the same occupation as you. Have some patience, I'm sure it's coming. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all. Are the waiting days for grant counted included Saturday n Sunday or just Australia working days a week?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi all. Are the waiting days for grant counted included Saturday n Sunday or just Australia working days a week?



Will it make any sense?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. Are the waiting days for grant counted included Saturday n Sunday or just Australia working days a week?
> ...


Yes it does...counting 8 extra days in a month than eventually more for months before grant. If known it could be more precise to communicate about average time take....if u know please let me know...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

milindpatel26 said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > milindpatel26 said:
> ...


There have been grants on weekends - this forum counts all calendar days, which I think is fairly accurate when everyone is counting the same way. 

With folks from different places around the world, accounting for time differences in work days / public holidays gets complex as certain aspects of one's application could be being progressed in one part of the world and not in another.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> I had my grant on my 133rd day with no co contact before that. I'm also in the same occupation as you. Have some patience, I'm sure it's coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thank you Boss...
I hope to get it soon. 
It seems they are taking long time for accountant...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

milindpatel26 said:


> Yes it does...counting 8 extra days in a month than eventually more for months before grant. If known it could be more precise to communicate about average time take....if u know please let me know...




I never seen DIBP publish timelines like waiting time is 6-9 months (excluding weekends). 
*
All people waiting for grant please publish timelines like:

Waiting from (including weekends):

Waiting from (excluding weekends):*


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

reubensmummy said:


> yes I have passed 120 days. I have had CO contact on 4th June thought. replied 22nd June. medicals only being done today so delay on my behalf because clinic is busy. hoping for end of July grant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In my case no contact from CO. I had submitted my medical within three weeks of lodgement... Lets hope we receive grant soon...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> I never seen DIBP publish timelines like waiting time is 6-9 months (excluding weekends).
> *
> All people waiting for grant please publish timelines like:
> 
> ...


LOLS, some people are extreme!


----------



## Bubbly88 (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys,
Kind of noob here. Maybe someone can help with my query..

Occupation: 263111
ACS result: 14th Feb
EOI lodged: 27th Feb
Points for Age: 30
for Exp: 5
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
State: 5
Total of 65 points for 190 visa..

I applied EOIs for NSW and VIC.. do i need to apply this on NSW and VIC sites as well? Havent received any correspondence yet 😞


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > I never seen DIBP publish timelines like waiting time is 6-9 months (excluding weekends).
> ...


LolZzz


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear friends,
My spouse has 5 years of Civil engineering experience between 2006(Aug) and 2011(May) and have break from 2011 (May) until now. Is it possible to do skill assessment to add points to the primary candidate?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> I never seen DIBP publish timelines like waiting time is 6-9 months (excluding weekends).
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

anybody received good news yesterday? seems visa 190 is very slow since last week.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,
What was the visa processing time frame during 24 april for 190 applicants...
Please tell in 75% and 90% as per website.


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Amey said:


> Hello everyone,
> What was the visa processing time frame during 24 april for 190 applicants...
> Please tell in 75% and 90% as per website.



As per the website (as of now), 75% should be done by 24th September (5 months), 90% by 24th December (8 months).


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hmm i applied in april.
Would this also applicable on me as well i mean 5-8 months programe?


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Amey said:


> webtonmoy said:
> 
> 
> > Amey said:
> ...


Or only applicable on those who are going to apply by now onwards??


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Good one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My time lines. Wish every one gets a direct grant ASAP.

ANZ Code: 263111
Onshore applicant.
Points: Age 15 + Edu 15 + Exp 20 + English 20 + SS 5 = 75
NSW invite: 2 Feb 2018
ACS reassess : 5th Feb 2018
ACS outcome: 22 Mar 2018
NSW approval: 23 Mar 2018
190 Visa lodged: 9 Apr 2018 (All documents PCC inclusive uploaded)
190 Visa updated: 16 Apr 2018 (Medicals uploaded)
Direct Grant Awaited.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Amey said:


> webtonmoy said:
> 
> 
> > Amey said:
> ...


Can anyone pls reply??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Or only applicable on those who are going to apply by now onwards??


You have to understand that these timelines are not contracts which are locked on the day you file your application 

These are very rough guidelines to give indication to an applicant, when the majority of the applications are being finalised

So the current timeline is applicable for you also although it may have been lower or higher when you filed 

Cheers


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Amey said:


> Can anyone pls reply??


on immiaccount it is showing as 75% in 6 months and 90% in 10months so different to website. as others have said it's not a concrete timeline but a rough guideline. most people have CO contact or direct grants at around 100days but again it's diff for everybody 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone pls reply??
> ...


I lodged in March (108days in) and am hoping I’m in the 75%, so get grant by Sept... if not before! Fingers crossed daily!


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Hi newbienz,

I have attached all required documents in my immi account. My current status is " Received" i noticed that there is a button on the very top - ' submit application'. When i click the 'submit application' button, nothing happens. It doesn't change the status to 'submitted' 
Am i suppose to just attach documents and leave it till the CO reviews? 

Shayna


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shayx said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I have attached all required documents in my immi account. My current status is " Received" i noticed that there is a button on the very top - ' submit application'. When i click the 'submit application' button, nothing happens. It doesn't change the status to 'submitted'
> Am i suppose to just attach documents and leave it till the CO reviews?
> ...


They keep experimenting with the the layouts

As I no longer have access to the page, I am unable to comment

Earlier, there was no such button visible as far as I recall

I just uploaded the documents , and made sure that they showed up in the list , and that was it

Cheers


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

shayx said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After submission, they send acknowledgement letter through either email or messages. If you got that acknowledgment then you are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Or only applicable on those who are going to apply by now onwards??
> ...


Thank heaps brother.
You have cleared my doubt which i was carrying...


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> What I understood from the whole concept of 190 sc is :
> Open occupations get a quicker processing in comparison to Closed ones.
> It’s obvious to understand that Open ones have more demand than supply, so they are processed on higher priority.
> ...





Amey said:


> Can anyone pls reply??


So far I understand, this is only indicative and does not guarantee anything! It can be 3 months, 5 months, 9 months; who knows! 

Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dr. Rahman (Jul 5, 2018)

I was silent observer in this forum. Anyway I have received PR (direct grant) on 02/07/2018. Victorian state nomination and total points were 70. Visa lodged on 28th February. Occupation Mechanical Engineer. Points: Age, Australian Study (PhD) and State nomination. Best luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> I lodged in March (108days in) and am hoping I’m in the 75%, so get grant by Sept... if not before! Fingers crossed daily!




Thats their safe slas... a lot get cleared a bit quicker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

victory123 said:


> My time lines. Wish every one gets a direct grant ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amey said:


> Or only applicable on those who are going to apply by now onwards??




Its a rough indicators, nothing more to that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Dr. Rahman said:


> I was silent observer in this forum. Anyway I have received PR (direct grant) on 02/07/2018. Victorian state nomination and total points were 70. Visa lodged on 28th February. Occupation Mechanical Engineer. Points: Age, Australian Study (PhD) and State nomination. Best luck.


Congratulations..


----------



## MilanBrar (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Expat Forum Members,

Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.

few things I want to share

1- There is no specific time in the early morning for the Grant email. My email came midday 1:47 PM
2- There was no CO contact. It was a Direct Grant
3- All the documents were front Loaded. I only uploaded the documents that was asked on the Immi Account website. No other documents were requested
4- I had a doubt about form 80, read somewhere that is is mandate for onshore applicants. I did not submit and CO did not ask. (I decided to only update if the CO requests it.)
5- Date of birth Certificates- I did not have my DOB so only submitted by 10th school leaving, First and last page of passport as a DOB proof. It got accepted.
6- My PCC was expired(15 days over a year) and I was in the process of getting it redone, however decided to wait for the CO to ask. It was never asked.
7- I made a mistake of uploading all the documents under other documents and was hoping it could be an issue. It was all fine as all the required docs had been loaded.



Here is my time line


Skill- Secondary School Teacher (Anzsco code 241411)
EOI 189-70 points
EOI 190-75 Points
2 EOI's Submitted 189 and 190 NSW- 19/01/2018
NSW Pre invite- 02/02/2018
NSW Docs Submitted- 11/02/2018
NSW approval Received - 20/03/2018
Visa Applied- 29/03/2018(Docs Front Loaded, everything that was mandatory as per the immi account website)
Grant Received - 03/07/2018


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


congrats! can you post the timeline?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...



Hearty congratulations!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats mate, I remember how we used to write on the forum daily! All the best for the future!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it




Woohoo congrats bro!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...





rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats brothers.....best wishes for the future...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck bro and congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Dr. Rahman said:


> I was silent observer in this forum. Anyway I have received PR (direct grant) on 02/07/2018. Victorian state nomination and total points were 70. Visa lodged on 28th February. Occupation Mechanical Engineer. Points: Age, Australian Study (PhD) and State nomination. Best luck.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Thank you very much friends.... bit relieved after reading your inputs....Keeping my fingers crossed for getting our grant..


Hi, Did you get a CO contact and when ? or this was only from your Agent ? and are you a onshore applicant ?


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats Buddy.. I remember your posts. can you post your timeline and whether onshore or offshore ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

rockytechie said:


> Congrats Buddy.. I remember your posts. can you post your timeline and whether onshore or offshore ?




Date of Lodge : 15 mar 2018

Diret Grant : 6th july


Off shore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats mate - a nice little present after a well deserved break to Langkawi? 

Congrats to others too who have got the grant today, hope y'all stick around for peep's like me who are (hopefully) gonna be lodging soon (well, realistically in the next few months)


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats mate...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Date of Lodge : 15 mar 2018
> 
> Diret Grant : 6th july
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congrats! Lodged just after you, let’s hope it’s a sign!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats mate - a nice little present after a well deserved break to Langkawi?
> 
> Congrats to others too who have got the grant today, hope y'all stick around for peep's like me who are (hopefully) gonna be lodging soon (well, realistically in the next few months)


yes got frustrated so i think Langkawi trip helped


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

*Congrats*

Can you say where did you go , what all you did so we would also try the same..
Just kidding All the best for the future Down under




rahul7star said:


> yes got frustrated so i think Langkawi trip helped


----------



## sandeepnl (Nov 21, 2016)

Congratulations Rahul


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Rahul I guess it's time to change your signature !


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Rahul I guess it's time to change your signature !


haha remener all those hair cutting sessions ...damn all over finally ...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Well I also just made a trip to Turkey to wean off the anxiety, let's hope Rahul's luck works for everybody 

Lodgement Date is Mar 22.

From immitracker, it seems that grants for mid-March lodgements are on the cards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

1337 said:


> Well I also just made a trip to Turkey to wean off the anxiety, let's hope Rahul's luck works for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re heading off on holidays in the next hour! Lodged mid-March, love great to hear something while we’re away!


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

We are planning to submit EOI under 190 for profile Software Tester (261314) with 70 points (including SS). Can we submit EOI for both VIC and NSW? Any drawbacks of submitting multiple EOIs? What are the chances of getting invitation?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

prajakta said:


> We are planning to submit EOI under 190 for profile Software Tester (261314) with 70 points (including SS). Can we submit EOI for both VIC and NSW? Any drawbacks of submitting multiple EOIs? What are the chances of getting invitation?


yes multiple EOIs are ok


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prajakta said:


> We are planning to submit EOI under 190 for profile Software Tester (261314) with 70 points (including SS). Can we submit EOI for both VIC and NSW? Any drawbacks of submitting multiple EOIs? What are the chances of getting invitation?


Have you completed all the assessments and English tests ?

If not , you should really reconsider your plans

The chances of getting SS for 261314 is 1 in 1000

Do you really want to take that chance by spending so much money ?

If you have already got the assessment etc done, then submit for VIC as NSW is open only for high points 
You have nothing more to loose

Cheers


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I filed my 190 visa application last month.
All my documents have the current address.
Now, I have to vacate my current residence since my mother has retired from government service.
Will it hamper my application if I update the address details on all my documents(passport, employer letter, PCC) and update the same in my visa application.

Please share your suggestions.

Thanks & Regards,
Rajinder Pal Singh
ACS Assessment: 12 March 2018
EOI Filled: 14 March 2018
ITA: 18 March 2018
State Nomination: 18 May 2018
Visa filed: 1 June 2018
Medicals : 15 June 2018
PCC: 6 June 2018
Points: 75(70 + 5)


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you completed all the assessments and English tests ?
> 
> If not , you should really reconsider your plans
> 
> ...




Yes all other assessments and English test are done 
ACS completed
English points - 10.

Will partner skill assessment help in increasing the changes? This will add more 5 points.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my 190 visa application last month.
> All my documents have the current address.
> ...


Personally I would just submit a Form 1022 sharing your new address. I don't see how it would hamper your application - changing ones address is completely normal!

I can understand changing other "live" personal documents to reflect the new address change (e.g. IC / Passport if applicable) - but to get new PCC's etc. seems unnecessary to me. 

Curious to hear from other members too.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Dr. Rahman said:


> I was silent observer in this forum. Anyway I have received PR (direct grant) on 02/07/2018. Victorian state nomination and total points were 70. Visa lodged on 28th February. Occupation Mechanical Engineer. Points: Age, Australian Study (PhD) and State nomination. Best luck.





MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...





rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Congratulations brothers.... feels very very happy for you guys... cherrzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻
Nearing to April Lodgements..... anxious 😎😎😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> haha remener all those hair cutting sessions ...damn all over finally ...


Congrats Rahul.

Best of luck.


----------



## praveensingu (Aug 30, 2017)

*invitation round 190*

Is there any specific date for next invitaiton round for 190 visa Victoria state?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*190 or 489?*

Hi Experts,

I have been in a big dilemma to choose 190 or 489 Visa as a backup if everything goes south in 189 Visa application. 
All documents are ready(Except Marriage Certificate, Form 80 & Form 1221). Now I'm waiting for ACS results, will apply for EOI as soon as ACS results are available. 
I am planning to submit 2 different EOI's, 1st for Visa 189 and 2nd for Visa 190 or 489.

Below are some of the queries which can help me to decide. Kindly help me by providing your expert opinion & knowledge. 

1. Could you please advise the best VISA 190 or 489 pathway to choose to get a visa at the earliest?
2. Advantages & Disadvantages of submitting 2 different EOI's?
3. What is the process of getting NSW (Sydney) as the location for 190 or 489 for Software Engineer - 261313? Is it different from the 189 VISA process?
4. Do we need to send any mail to NSW authorities for nominating our profile for VISA application?

Regards
Ankur

*Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Assumed Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) , 489(85) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18


----------



## praveensingu (Aug 30, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been in a big dilemma to choose 190 or 489 Visa as a backup if everything goes south in 189 Visa application.
> All documents are ready(Except Marriage Certificate, Form 80 & Form 1221). Now I'm waiting for ACS results, will apply for EOI as soon as ACS results are available.
> ...




You have 75 marks for 189 visa, 80 for 190, so wait for 189, there are more chances with your score


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been in a big dilemma to choose 190 or 489 Visa as a backup if everything goes south in 189 Visa application.
> All documents are ready(Except Marriage Certificate, Form 80 & Form 1221). Now I'm waiting for ACS results, will apply for EOI as soon as ACS results are available.
> ...


With 75 points choose between 189 & 190. 

As you may be aware current waiting time in 189 is 6-7 months and 4-5 months in 190.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> With 75 points choose between 189 & 190.
> 
> As you may be aware current waiting time in 189 is 6-7 months and 4-5 months in 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks GUNBUN for response. 

What will be the situation if I submit 2 EOI's, 1 for 189 & 1 for 190? Also, do I need to contact NSW authorities before adding the 190 option in EOI? 

I am targetting for Sydney & Melbourne which falls in NSW & VIC respectively, do these states nominate for Sydney/Melbourne or only other states?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> Yes whowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww got the grant ....nailed it


Heartiest congratulations !!
Can u please share ur timeline, points , occupation and state ??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Heartiest congratulations !!
> Can u please share ur timeline, points , occupation and state ??


holding beer n sipping........coldplay yelowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


will update later all info


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks GUNBUN for response.
> 
> What will be the situation if I submit 2 EOI's, 1 for 189 & 1 for 190? Also, do I need to contact NSW authorities before adding the 190 option in EOI?
> 
> ...


I am not the best person to answer this.i submitted separately but I guess people do it in 1 EOI also. 

Rahul7star - once you finish your beer help this guy. Lol.

Take inputs from champs here.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> I am not the best person to answer this.i submitted separately but I guess people do it in 1 EOI also.
> 
> Rahul7star - once you finish your bear help this guy. Lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @GUNBUN. I have been reading your and many other experts posts on this portal and it really helps me a lot to reach this stage.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Hail Gun GUn  Will pray 4 u also..n u sponsor my langkawi trip again


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> Hail Gun GUn  Will pray 4 u also..n u sponsor my langkawi trip again


Guys...our RJ/loveguru rahul7star is in full form pls ask anything & everything you want to ask, one hand in mobile and bottle in other. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> Date of Lodge : 15 mar 2018
> 
> Diret Grant : 6th july
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Big congratulation!!!!

How many hair cut have you done during your wait since we talked that?

As for me, I did 3 hair cuts to get my final grant.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

praveensingu said:


> Is there any specific date for next invitaiton round for 190 visa Victoria state?




190 doesn’t have “round” concept like 189. Invitation can be sent on any working days.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Big congratulation!!!!
> 
> ...


haha i had 2....now i look like rambo  see u in sydney..cheers....wat a journey of waiting damn


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> holding beer n sipping........coldplay yelowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's tiger time for you bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

170 days and counting for SC 190 category yet no news..

Hello friends I am going to shave my head coz hair cut does not work for me..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> 170 days and counting for SC 190 category yet no news..
> 
> Hello friends I am going to shave my head coz hair cut does not work for me..


Any CO contact?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Any CO contact?


no CO contact but employment verification has been done on 13/05/2018..


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> no CO contact but employment verification has been done on 13/05/2018..


Dear Experts, 

Suggest me what should I do?

waiting really killing me..


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Suggest me what should I do?
> 
> waiting really killing me..


Spend some 15-20 mins on 189 thread you will feel little relaxed. Lol.

In 189 there are some with Sep/Oct 17 lodgements, EV done but no response thereafter.

Everyone is equally as frustrated as you.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> 170 days and counting for SC 190 category yet no news..
> 
> Hello friends I am going to shave my head coz hair cut does not work for me..


How many points you have claimed for your work experiance?


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I filed my 190 visa application last month.

All my documents have the current address.

Now, I have to vacate my current residence since my mother has retired from government service.

Will it hamper my application if I update the address details on all my documents(passport, employer letter, PCC) and update the same in my visa application.

Please share your suggestions.

Thanks & Regards,

Rajinder Pal Singh

ACS Assessment: 12 March 2018

EOI Filled: 14 March 2018

ITA: 18 March 2018

State Nomination: 18 May 2018

Visa filed: 1 June 2018

Medicals : 15 June 2018

PCC: 6 June 2018

Points: 75(70 + 5)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

HI, Any chances of 190 SS for 65+5=70 pts for 261313 Software engg ??
Have applied for NSW and VIC.
TIA.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

arnolds said:


> HI, Any chances of 190 SS for 65+5=70 pts for 261313 Software engg ??
> Have applied for NSW and VIC.
> TIA.


Hi, 

This thread is beneficial for people who applied visa and are waiting for grants. 

Post the question in the right group as this group has come past EOI phase and hardly anyone has any idea on invitations. 


Cheers.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> I am not the best person to answer this.i submitted separately but I guess people do it in 1 EOI also.
> 
> Rahul7star - once you finish your beer help this guy. Lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Gun-Bun,

Just a quick question: Your signature show that a case officer was assigned to you. Do we get an email notification when that happens? Thanks!


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> Hi Gun-Bun,
> 
> Just a quick question: Your signature show that a case officer was assigned to you. Do we get an email notification when that happens? Thanks!


I received "Immi Assessment Commence" mail on 27-Jun with details of the CO allocated. Few CO's choose to inform applicant that your case has been picked for further processing. Other's just send you either a Direct Grant or a CO contact mail asking for some document without letting you know when the case was picked up.

In my case, the IMMI status is still "Received"

In Direct Grant, it changes from Received to Finalized.

In CO contact, I guess it is from Received to Initial Assessment.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Amey said:


> How many points you have claimed for your work experiance?


Have claimed 15 points for work experiences...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

any1 knows where is the link ...where need to inform dibp that you arrived in AUS??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> any1 knows where is the link ...where need to inform dibp that you arrived in AUS??


Don't think you need to inform DIBP, but depending on the state they will have an email address or the like to inform them that you are in town. 🙂


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

What's going on? No grants yesterday and today so far.... any idea?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> What's going on? No grants yesterday and today so far.... any idea?




Nothing is wrong. It happens sometimes. Please keep in mind that many of the applicants are not member or this forum nor immitracker. Hopefully they speed up their pace next week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> What's going on? No grants yesterday and today so far.... any idea?


What's your lodgement date?


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm a bit new here but have been reading the forum for past 2 months.

First, congratulations to everyone who got their visa granted.

Second, may God's perfect timing be upon us all who's waiting for the visa grant. 🙂 

I would like to ask if anyone has an idea on how long is the estimated processing time for Chefs?

Here are my details:
Skills Assessment: 24Mar17
EOI Filed: 14Dec17
State Nomination: 15Mar 18
Visa Lodged: 6Apr18
Medicals : 18Apr18
PCC: 18May18
Points: 60

All documents are uploaded.

Praying fervently to receive the grant this month. 🙏🙏🙏🙌🙌🙌


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nothing is wrong. It happens sometimes. Please keep in mind that many of the applicants are not member or this forum nor immitracker. Hopefully they speed up their pace next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Foxes, yours and mine lodgement dates are same, did you got any commencement e-mail so far?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

4th April 18


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Foxes, yours and mine lodgement dates are same, did you got any commencement e-mail so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Nothing so far mate. I will send you PM if I ever get one.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

foxes said:


> UmairAbbasiQatar said:
> 
> 
> > Foxes, yours and mine lodgement dates are same, did you got any commencement e-mail so far?
> ...


I applied in last week of april and CO contacted me for asking few documents.if not yet contacted in your case so hopefully you guys will recieve direct gr


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

We share exactly same timeline... Waiting.. 



kavipihu said:


> Applied - July 2017
> Invitation - 3 Jan 2018
> Lodged - 20 Feb
> CO Contact - May 29
> ...


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> I applied in last week of april and CO contacted me for asking few documents.if not yet contacted in your case so hopefully you guys will recieve direct gr



Amey, when did you receive CO contact ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Amey said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > UmairAbbasiQatar said:
> ...



I applied 6 April. Hopefully we'd get a direct grant 'coz no CO contact yet since I've lodged my application.. 🙏🙏🙏🙌🙌🙌


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Rsanico said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > foxes said:
> ...


I applied middle of May. No CO contact yet. Hoping also ditrect grant. Finger crossed.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Amey said:


> I applied in last week of april and CO contacted me for asking few documents.if not yet contacted in your case so hopefully you guys will recieve direct gr


Hi Amey, may I know what documents did CO ask you to provide?

Anyway, good to know that CO has started working on application lodged in the last week of April!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> I applied middle of May. No CO contact yet. Hoping also ditrect grant. Finger crossed.


Hi Auzman, I applied in mid May too! Do you mind to share your case details?

Good luck!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > I applied middle of May. No CO contact yet. Hoping also ditrect grant. Finger crossed.
> ...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > I applied middle of May. No CO contact yet. Hoping also ditrect grant. Finger crossed.
> ...


EOI lodged for NSW: 28th February 2018
Invitation from NSW on : 2nd March 2018
Application lodged for approval: 12th March 2018 
Application approved by NSW: 7th May 2018
Application for PR lodged: 17th May 2018
PR approval: Awaiting.


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

Is it required to have job offer for applying SS under 190 for Victoria?


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

prajakta said:


> Is it required to have job offer for applying SS under 190 for Victoria?


It depends. So far I know, if you are from offshore or from other states in Australia then you have to.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in last week of april and CO contacted me for asking few documents.if not yet contacted in your case so hopefully you guys will recieve direct gr
> ...





foxes said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > I applied in last week of april and CO contacted me for asking few documents.if not yet contacted in your case so hopefully you guys will recieve direct gr
> ...


Well,CO contacted ne on 2nd june asking for BC and pending medical status. And same procided in less than a week. Hope it would be done within july .. still not sure coz one of my friends having same case as of me got her direct grant in 10 days on 3 months..


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

prajakta said:


> Is it required to have job offer for applying SS under 190 for Victoria?


Yes


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

Auzman said:


> It depends. So far I know, if you are from offshore or from other states in Australia then you have to.



On their website they have mentioned that job offer is required if :
> you are currently living in another Australian state, or
> you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.

I am applying from India and my occupation is Software Tester which does not fall under "Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates". Hence I believe above two points are not applicable for me. 

Can you please help me understand if I still need a job offer? 

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

prajakta said:


> On their website they have mentioned that job offer is required if :
> > you are currently living in another Australian state, or
> > you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.
> 
> ...


No you don't need a job offer to apply for VIC SS. Go ahead and lodge your EOI. However if you do have a valid job offer from Vic-based company, it increases your chance to obtain and you can apply directly to their website. 

Btw, it is better to discuss Vic SS in this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-visa-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prajakta said:


> On their website they have mentioned that job offer is required if :
> > you are currently living in another Australian state, or
> > you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.
> 
> ...


Do you really want to spend all the money and effort in getting your skills assessment and English test scores to apply as Software tester ?

Out of thousands of applicants maybe only a few are sponsored each year
You have more chances of winning a lottery then getting a SS for 261314

So if you have still not started the process , take a close hard realistic look

If you still want to apply then the previous post tells you all
Cheers


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Amey said:


> Well,CO contacted ne on 2nd june asking for BC and pending medical status. And same procided in less than a week. Hope it would be done within july .. still not sure coz one of my friends having same case as of me got her direct grant in 10 days on 3 months..




Your application got picked up super-fast, so unpredictable process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Well,CO contacted ne on 2nd june asking for BC and pending medical status. And same procided in less than a week. Hope it would be done within july .. still not sure coz one of my friends having same case as of me got her direct grant in 10 days on 3 months..
> ...


Why you think so dear. How could say so earlier still it tooks around 5 weeks to be picked up.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Amey said:


> Well,CO contacted ne on 2nd june asking for BC and pending medical status. And same procided in less than a week. Hope it would be done within july .. still not sure coz one of my friends having same case as of me got her direct grant in 10 days on 3 months..


May I ask what is your occupation?


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Well,CO contacted ne on 2nd june asking for BC and pending medical status. And same procided in less than a week. Hope it would be done within july .. still not sure coz one of my friends having same case as of me got her direct grant in 10 days on 3 months..
> ...


Its registered nurse.


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have any idea on why both 189 and 190 processing has been so quite for the last few days?! I understand this the the end of year, but it is common for the past years?

Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

webtonmoy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on why both 189 and 190 processing has been so quite for the last few days?! I understand this the the end of year, but it is common for the past years?
> 
> Thanks!




New Financial year has already started. 
It’s quite common for DHA to slow things down during this period of year. Things may pick up some pace in August. You may also know DHA is unpredictable. If you are lucky enough, they may issue mass grants anytime soon. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Do you really want to spend all the money and effort in getting your skills assessment and English test scores to apply as Software tester ?
> 
> Out of thousands of applicants maybe only a few are sponsored each year
> You have more chances of winning a lottery then getting a SS for 261314
> ...


What is a lottery system? How does it differ from regular PR process?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

prajakta said:


> What is a lottery system? How does it differ from regular PR process?




It’s just an expression bro, don’t take it literally. Newbienz just wanted to say that it is extremely difficult to get state sponsorship under that particular occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Experts, I have lodged VISA application on 11/03/18 and CO contacted me on 03/07/18, by adding my new born child to application and asked to submit his medicals.
From now, how long it may take to get grant after submitting child medicals? 
Thanks


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Experts, I have lodged VISA application on 11/03/18 and CO contacted me on 03/07/18, by adding my new born child to application and asked to submit his medicals.
> From now, how long it may take to get grant after submitting child medicals?
> Thanks


who know's mate, it make take 1 day to few months. i got CO contact last may 29, submitted the additional documents asap, until this date no new updates from DIBP. i saw some cases on immitracker where the following day after submitting the additional documents asked by the CO they got the grant. Hoping to get our grants soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Experts, I have lodged VISA application on 11/03/18 and CO contacted me on 03/07/18, by adding my new born child to application and asked to submit his medicals.
> From now, how long it may take to get grant after submitting child medicals?
> Thanks


It really depends on the case progress.

For instance, when CO contacted you to submit new documents, he might have completed points claim assessment and verification then you will be granted in 28 days.

On the other hand, CO found this one first and contacted you to provide further details for this, he/she has to continue the rest of verification so it can take more than 28 days.

However, most of the cases, when CO contacted, they are about to finalize and grant once they receive the latest updates.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Happy to post that i got my visa today.
No CO contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Under four months, nice! Congrats


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

HI all.

I lodged my application on April 19th 2018. I came to know recently that the only company from which I am gaining relevent experience has shut down its business.

What should I do now? what if the CO e-mails them and obviously there will not be any response? 

The landline number is also not operational but the mobile number of the MD of the company which i mentioned in the application is working but is presently with the HR person who was there. She can confirm my details though!

Will it cause any problem? I am worried now!!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Congratulations..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA189 said:


> HI all.
> 
> I lodged my application on April 19th 2018. I came to know recently that the only company from which I am gaining relevent experience has shut down its business.
> 
> ...


I would not anything do on my own at this stage, if I were in your shoes

You will have to wait for the CO to get in touch with you detailing this problem
At that point you can give him the solution to how to contact the HR or MD

Till such time, you can only pray that your case is not sent for EV

If you really want to be pro active, then file a form 1022 and inform the CO that the company is closed down and no land line numbers are working.
The only way to contact the company is through this single mobile number , which will be answered by the HR
But I would not have gone down this path

The final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Congratulations Mate !


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Your timelines please...


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

yudidude said:


> Your timelines please...


its there in his signature


----------



## dmitiynt (Jul 9, 2018)

hi everybody)) I am new here.. sorry if i ask quesrions which been asked before.. I already loge my applicatio for 887 visa, for myself, my wife and a kid. I am main applicant. one of the condition says that applicant must be in Australia when he loge application and when desigion will be made.. Question is if I am main applicant, do my wife and a kid need to be here when desigion is made? And what happen if they will be outside Australia when desigion will be made.. Thanks.. I really need somebody to help me with it..


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Congratulations! Waiting for our visa grant. Hope we're next. 🙂

If you don't mind, can you please post ur details? Thanks!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Somepeople said:


> Happy to post that i got my visa today.
> No CO contact.


Congrats man..
Its good to see your lapse completed yeyyy.
Hope to see some more grants to be finalizze..
Can you mention your time span so it will be heplful for us ...
And don't forget to mention your haircut counts.....lol


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there any secret to focusing on work while you wait for the grant?

#109DAYS #222311 #NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1337 said:


> Is there any secret to focusing on work while you wait for the grant?
> 
> #109DAYS #222311 #NSW
> 
> ...


Try yoga 
Especially breathing exercises 

Cheers


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Estimated processing time*

On Immiaccount, the estimated processing time shows as 6 to 10 months. Is this strictly the case? In other words, does this mean that the VISA will NOT be granted before 6 month of lodgement in my case? 

Has anyone seen a similar message but have been granted the VISA in a much shorter time frame? 

Would really appreciate if someone can help in answering this as I need to plan a few things ahead.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> On Immiaccount, the estimated processing time shows as 6 to 10 months. Is this strictly the case? In other words, does this mean that the VISA will NOT be granted before 6 month of lodgement in my case?
> 
> Has anyone seen a similar message but have been granted the VISA in a much shorter time frame?
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone can help in answering this as I need to plan a few things ahead.


If you read it carefully it says 75% and 90% of the application are processed by this time limit. There is no Lower time frame 

This has been the time frame for a couple of years now with just a month going up or down and yet the shortest grant that I know of was in 15 days and the longest was in 700 days

You will be naive if you think if you can make any firm plans based on when you will get the grant based on when other have got it

Cheers


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Estimated processing time*



newbienz said:


> If you read it carefully it says 75% and 90% of the application are processed by this time limit. There is no Lower time frame
> 
> This has been the time frame for a couple of years now with just a month going up or down and yet the shortest grant that I know of was in 15 days and the longest was in 700 days
> 
> ...


I get it now. Thank you!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> pankajk83 said:
> 
> 
> > On Immiaccount, the estimated processing time shows as 6 to 10 months. Is this strictly the case? In other words, does this mean that the VISA will NOT be granted before 6 month of lodgement in my case?
> ...


Is a Direct Grant not possibly before 6 months? I know going back it was approx 90 days even tho 6-10months still applies.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any secret to focusing on work while you wait for the grant?
> ...


Agreed, and running daily like you’re on the beach!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Is a Direct Grant not possibly before 6 months? I know going back it was approx 90 days even tho 6-10months still applies.


I got a direct grant

Check my signature for the timeline

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rsanico said:


> Congratulations! Waiting for our visa grant. Hope we're next. 🙂
> 
> If you don't mind, can you please post ur details? Thanks!






Amey said:


> Congrats man..
> Its good to see your lapse completed yeyyy.
> Hope to see some more grants to be finalizze..
> Can you mention your time span so it will be heplful for us ...
> And don't forget to mention your haircut counts.....lol




It’s on his signature. If you are using Tapatalk to access this forum, tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaktiMaan (Jul 9, 2018)

*wow. congratulations. TBNP*



Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Happy to inform that I have got my grant on 23 June.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 30 Age + 15 Btech + 5 Work Exp + 20 English + 5 State Sponsorship = 70 + 5
> ...


cool


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I got a direct grant
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline
> 
> Cheers


Yeh, so can be quicker than 6-10 months


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Try yoga
> Especially breathing exercises
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz, I am confused with the EOI process to claim points. I am working in a company from 2015 to present. And I have claimed points for it in skillselect because i wasn't sure how to split it.

However, in the ACS assessment, it states "The following employment after March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

How do I claim points since I haven't switched any jobs? Please advise!


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi, I have two work experiences 2009-2013 and 2015-till date.... both are related to my profession. if ACS deducts two year , then can i claim points for 2011-2013 and 2015 to till date i.e 5 years in total??? 

261313 - software engg, BTech CSE.

TIA.


----------



## amavai (Jul 9, 2018)

*Waiting for Direct Grant????*

I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.

Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????


-----------------------------------------------------------


ANZSCO : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
ACS Assessment : 24/10/2017
EOI Lodged: 12/03/2018
VIC Nomination Lodged : 12/03/2018 
VIC Nomination Approval : 20/03/2018 
Visa Lodged : 24/03/2018
MEDICAL: 17/04/2018
Visa Grant : ??????? 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Points 55+5
Age: 30
Education: 15
Overseas Work Experience: 5
Australia Work Experience: 5
VIC State Sponsorship: 5
PTE: 0 ( Competent )


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amavai said:


> I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nobody can tell you exactly. Visa grant is unique from case to case. It can be within few days, weeks, or even months. 

CO may decide to conduct employment verification on your case which may lead to longer processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

amavai said:


> I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.
> 
> Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????


Submitted on 23rd March, still waiting to hear anything. I guess this is the new normal nowadays. SC 190 grant has been extremely less in the past 2/3 weeks. :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi newbienz, I am confused with the EOI process to claim points. I am working in a company from 2015 to present. And I have claimed points for it in skillselect because i wasn't sure how to split it.
> 
> However, in the ACS assessment, it states "The following employment after March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> ...


From March 2017 your employment is relevant, you can claim points. 

From 2015 to March 2017 its not relevant. You cant claim it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi newbienz, I am confused with the EOI process to claim points. I am working in a company from 2015 to present. And I have claimed points for it in skillselect because i wasn't sure how to split it.
> 
> However, in the ACS assessment, it states "The following employment after March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> ...


You have to split the same employment in 2 parts

From xxx2015 to 31/03/17 you will enter the employment and mark it as non relevant 

Then start another entry as 01/04/17 and leave the end date blank and mark it as relevant this time

I am presuming that you want to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment also

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Nobody can tell you exactly. Visa grant is unique from case to case. It can be within few days, weeks, or even months.
> 
> CO may decide to conduct employment verification on your case which may lead to longer processing time.
> 
> ...


There are averages, which most applicants will fall into... however, some cases are excpetional and can go for a long processing or rather short. However, most fall within average timeline.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> On Immiaccount, the estimated processing time shows as 6 to 10 months. Is this strictly the case? In other words, does this mean that the VISA will NOT be granted before 6 month of lodgement in my case?
> 
> Has anyone seen a similar message but have been granted the VISA in a much shorter time frame?
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone can help in answering this as I need to plan a few things ahead.


It is only indicative timeline.... nothing more to that.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

amavai said:


> I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.
> 
> Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????
> 
> ...



I am in the same proffesion/ANZO .. 127 days now waiting...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Agreed, and running daily like you’re on the beach!




The way July is going I may need a bar at work 🤯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> The way July is going I may need a bar at work 🤯
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lane:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

1337 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, and running daily like you’re on the beach!
> ...


I like that idea, sounds like a plan! Day 113 for me and it’s starting to hurt!


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*Change of address*

Hi All,

I have come to India from Austraila. It is been 10 days.I am not sure when will i go back to Australia. I had filed 190 application when I was there in AUS.

Do I need to updated DIBP about this ?. Please advise


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

So how many of you guys are still waiting from a February lodgement date?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

RhiC said:


> So how many of you guys are still waiting from a February lodgement date?


chill.. I was told by my agent that June and july are quiet months for NSW and not to expect much action. Wait till Aug-Oct for things to start moving. Since you are from Feb, I would think that next month your case would move.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have come to India from Austraila. It is been 10 days.I am not sure when will i go back to Australia. I had filed 190 application when I was there in AUS.
> 
> Do I need to updated DIBP about this ?. Please advise


You have to 

Your grant will have an IED or not will depend on whether you are onshore or offshore on the date of grant

So every time you move in and out of Australia, keep the CO informed

Cheers


----------



## ramasams (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm in Chennai and planning to visit AU on 407 VISA.

Will that be a good option? or any other better option?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

indman100 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So how many of you guys are still waiting from a February lodgement date?
> ...


totally chilled, I’m a March girl. Merely a question, but thanks


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all. I have already applied for visa grant. Now m willing to leave my current job. Is it advisable to do so ?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I like that idea, sounds like a plan! Day 113 for me and it’s starting to hurt!


dont worry...ur grant is on the way


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi all. I have already applied for visa grant. Now m willing to leave my current job. Is it advisable to do so ?


No issues
As long as you part ways amicably 
You don’t want bad blood between you and the HR in case of EV

Cheers


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I have already applied for visa grant. Now m willing to leave my current job. Is it advisable to do so ?
> ...


Oh yes thanks for this. 

I thought comight delay considering unemployment. as I don't have another job on hand but m just willing to quit with formal notice n all formalities with HR...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

190 grants seems to slow down recently. There are more grants reported for 189 in the past few days. I wonder what is happening...


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> 190 grants seems to slow down recently. There are more grants reported for 189 in the past few days. I wonder what is happening...




I think they planned to process week wise, next week they might focus on 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

milindpatel26 said:


> Oh yes thanks for this.
> 
> I thought comight delay considering unemployment. as I don't have another job on hand but m just willing to quit with formal notice n all formalities with HR...


haha ..i also tried to do the same...to quittttttt that job...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*190 VISA Grant Awaited*



milindpatel26 said:


> Oh yes thanks for this.
> 
> I thought comight delay considering unemployment. as I don't have another job on hand but m just willing to quit with formal notice n all formalities with HR...



I have already done that (hopeful of grant + for some other reason) and now three months notice period gets over this week. I am praying everyday now!!!!


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

foxes said:


> 190 grants seems to slow down recently. There are more grants reported for 189 in the past few days. I wonder what is happening...


Any grants for 190 VIC applicants this week?


----------



## SSKylie (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. 

My timeline

Applied - 190 NSW (261312) Developer with 70 points.

Visa Logged- 21 Nov 2017
CO contact - 21 Jan 2018 ( employment evidence and PCC)
Documents Submitted - 31Jan 2018

After that no news from CO. PCC expired on April 2018 . Later,

Employment verification - 28 May 2018.

Waiting continues...

Can anybody help me out when I will be getting the grant. 

Waiting kills 🙁🙁🙁


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

I Received a mail today from VIC stating that they had changed their application procedure for ICT applicants for 190 Visa.
I Received the following in my mailbox:
"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

From 1 July 2018, the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program changed the application process for all ICT occupation applications. 

We advise you to check our website for information on this new process: How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT occupations.

Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261311 Analyst Programmer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed.

Please refer to the Department of Home Affairs website for alternative visa pathways: www(dot)homeaffairs.gov.au
"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the link provided i.e https : //liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190
the following is written :
"
How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations
Due to the high number of applications that Victoria receives in:

ICT
nursing
engineering and building occupations
we have changed our application process for these occupations. The aim of this is to reduce processing times and hopefully improve your experience with our program. To apply for Victorian nomination (under these occupations), follow these steps:

1. Check you meet the Department of Home Affairs Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) requirementsexternal link and Victoria’s minimum nomination requirements.

2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelectexternal link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.
"

People, does this mean Victoria's 190 application are now similar to NSW wherein an applicant only needs to apply to Vic once they receive an invite( Assuming the SkillSelect EOI is submitted before 01 July 18)?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

milindpatel26 said:


> Oh yes thanks for this.
> 
> I thought comight delay considering unemployment. as I don't have another job on hand but m just willing to quit with formal notice n all formalities with HR...


It is better to be patient.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

akashgjoshi said:


> I Received a mail today from VIC stating that they had changed their application procedure for ICT applicants for 190 Visa.
> 
> I Received the following in my mailbox:
> 
> ...




Better to post this question in VIC state sponsorship thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

indman100 said:


> chill.. I was told by my agent that June and july are quiet months for NSW and not to expect much action. Wait till Aug-Oct for things to start moving. Since you are from Feb, I would think that next month your case would move.




In my limited understanding, which state you've lodged the visa for has no bearing on the timeline of outcome from DHA. Experts to comment please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> totally chilled, I’m a March girl. Merely a question, but thanks




Hope both the March girl and March boy become July guys soon 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iRahul29 (Apr 18, 2018)

*190 Visa Granted*

Wow! I've always wanted to post this and was waiting eagerly for the moment to come.

So everyone, the good news is that I've got my grant and I want to thank everyone here at expatforum for their immense support. Though I've hardly posted anything over here but it was really fun to read posts of others exhibiting various emotions. And a feeling of relief that I'm not the only one on this journey. Below are some important landmarks from my journey that may help anyone in their analysis.

I'll try to answer queries/doubts with the best of my knowledge. Best wishes to everyone.

Visa Subclass: 190 (NSW)
ANZSCO: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI (70 Points): Nov 18, 2017
NSW Application: Dec 2, 2017
190 Application: Feb 9, 2018
190 Grant: Jul 10, 2018 (Direct)


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

iRahul29 said:


> Wow! I've always wanted to post this and was waiting eagerly for the moment to come.
> 
> So everyone, the good news is that I've got my grant and I want to thank everyone here at expatforum for their immense support. Though I've hardly posted anything over here but it was really fun to read posts of others exhibiting various emotions. And a feeling of relief that I'm not the only one on this journey. Below are some important landmarks from my journey that may help anyone in their analysis.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

1337 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > totally chilled, I’m a March girl. Merely a question, but thanks
> ...


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

amavai said:


> I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.
> 
> Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????
> 
> ...



Hi amavai,
I hope you will get a direct grant.

Just wanted to clarify if you applied with a valid VIC job offer? 
Did you lodge an EOI?

thanks


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

iRahul29 said:


> Wow! I've always wanted to post this and was waiting eagerly for the moment to come.
> 
> So everyone, the good news is that I've got my grant and I want to thank everyone here at expatforum for their immense support. Though I've hardly posted anything over here but it was really fun to read posts of others exhibiting various emotions. And a feeling of relief that I'm not the only one on this journey. Below are some important landmarks from my journey that may help anyone in their analysis.
> 
> ...


COngratulations mate!lane: All the best for your future!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hallo guys,

I just got a request for more information.

They want to know if I have been to any of the 5 countries which are considered high risk, (Afghanistan, Nigeria, Pakistan, Syrian Arab Republic, Democratic Republic of Congo (or in any combination of these countries) since 5 May 2014.

I intend to give a lawyer's affidavit today stating I have not been to any of the 5 mentioned countries.

Hopefully not a long wait after this!!. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

lodged on 29th march 2018 still now no update immitracker shows every one who lodged on 29th March got grant or co contact for us no update  105 days completed


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Hallo guys,
> 
> I just got a request for more information.
> 
> ...


 good all the best when you lodged?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> Hallo guys,
> 
> I just got a request for more information.
> 
> ...


Haha what an odd request, have you been to any countries that neighbor them? Or maybe they have a person of interest with your exact name and date of birth.. Pure speculation on my part.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Hallo guys,
> 
> I just got a request for more information.
> 
> ...


I suppose this request is relating to polio vaccination record?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Haha what an odd request, have you been to any countries that neighbor them? Or maybe they have a person of interest with your exact name and date of birth.. Pure speculation on my part.


They must have seen that I have traveled to many countries especially within the Africa region  .

I expected them to have seen that in the initial declaration in my application that I haven't been to any of these countries!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I suppose this request is relating to polio vaccination record?


Yes my broda ooh..  

You will be asked for it for sure buddy!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

megateja said:


> good all the best when you lodged?


3rd march 

@128 days of waiting so far.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

loading254 said:


> 3rd march
> 
> @128 days of waiting so far.


wait time will be over soon....start prep ur packing


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Hallo guys,
> 
> I just got a request for more information.
> 
> ...


Your timeline? not visible in your signature !


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd march
> ...


114 for me, house going on market in 2 weeks, resignation written and waiting!!


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

How long does it take for NSW invite for 261313, 70+5 points?
Any ideas?

I haven't filed my 190 yet as I was thinking I would get 189 invite, but its been 3 months already, no invite yet.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Hallo guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man, this is a scary request. If they put countries like Pakistan in high risk category, I believe the timelines for grants for such countries will be longer than usual due to additional scrutiny. Here, I have been hoping to get a grant within July for March application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> wait time will be over soon....start prep ur packing


132 days and waiting.... (not even CO contract yet)....


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

I am working in Nigeria and claim points for that experience. 
could that be a reason for delay in my grant (132 days today)? Though I submit Polio vaccination and Yellow fever certificates at the time of lodgment. No CO contact yet






Quote:
Originally Posted by loading254 View Post
Hallo guys,

I just got a request for more information.

They want to know if I have been to any of the 5 countries which are considered high risk, (Afghanistan, Nigeria, Pakistan, Syrian Arab Republic, Democratic Republic of Congo (or in any combination of these countries) since 5 May 2014.

I intend to give a lawyer's affidavit today stating I have not been to any of the 5 mentioned countries.

Hopefully not a long wait after this!!.















I suppose this request is relating to polio vaccination record?



dazzlinstar said:


> I suppose this request is relating to polio vaccination record?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Roger. said:


> I am working in Nigeria and claim points for that experience.
> could that be a reason for delay in my grant (132 days today)? Though I submit Polio vaccination and Yellow fever certificates at the time of lodgment. No CO contact yet
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's because of polio or yellow fever certificates. It's likely your case is yet to be allocated to a case officer. As much as this would sound, I'd suggest you be patient and wait as they can allocate your case anytime from now. I got a Co contact 140 days after lodgement and was asked for polio certificate for my spouse as well as more relationship documents.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RhiC said:


> 114 for me, house going on market in 2 weeks, resignation written and waiting!!


u resigned already?? why i am not able to resgin damnnn


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

1337 said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo guys,
> ...


I believe the high-risk he was referring to in this case was that of polio infection. I have seen people from Pakistan get their grant within 4months. Not everyone from these sort of regions has to undergo stringent background checks. It's at the desecration of the Department which individual they perform these checks on.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 114 for me, house going on market in 2 weeks, resignation written and waiting!!
> ...


No, not yet, but it’s written!!


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes thanks for this.
> ...


Yes feeling nostalgic but will have to stay patient for few more days hopefully...


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Lodged on 22nd March, 190 NSW,70+5 points*

Hello guys,

I have lodged 190 NSW, System Analyst(261112) on 22nd March.

I have 70+5 points.

Got ITA on March 2.

I am from India.

Anyone, got Visa Grant on or after March 22 ?

Any leads would be great.

From an impatient PR aspirant!!

Regards
Cairns 123


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have lodged 190 NSW, System Analyst(261112) on 22nd March.
> 
> ...


Update your signature, if you have already submitted the application 

You will have to be patient 
You cannot juxtapose someone else’s timeline on your own in case of Immigration 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> How long does it take for NSW invite for 261313, 70+5 points?
> Any ideas?
> 
> I haven't filed my 190 yet as I was thinking I would get 189 invite, but its been 3 months already, no invite yet.


Better to post this query on NSW State Sponsorship thread.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Update your signature, if you have already submitted the application
> 
> You will have to be patient
> You cannot juxtapose someone else’s timeline on your own in case of Immigration
> ...


Done Sir,

I never intend to do that, just checking the trends.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Waiting for april grants........ 😖😖😖😖😖😖😖 this quietness of grants kills 🌏♨


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Waiting for april grants........ 😖😖😖😖😖😖😖 this quietness of grants kills 🌏♨


yes


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

MilanBrar said:


> Hi Expat Forum Members,
> 
> Finally got the Golden Email on Tuesday 3rd July . I had many doubts during my PR process which got clarified on this forum.
> 
> ...


Many congrats. What is the IED?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

lushan0729 said:


> Waiting for april grants........ 😖😖😖😖😖😖😖 this quietness of grants kills 🌏♨


still waiting for Feb grants 🤣


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> lodged on 29th march 2018 still now no update immitracker shows every one who lodged on 29th March got grant or co contact for us no update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not alone. We lodged on 20 Feb and CO contact happened on 29 May. Still waiting. Guess it's the game of nerves. Control them coz it will be required even after you migrated there. Best of luck.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> lodged on 29th march 2018 still now no update immitracker shows every one who lodged on 29th March got grant or co contact for us no update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lodged in Feb for ACT. Still waiting


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> So how many of you guys are still waiting from a February lodgement date?


Waiting. Lodged Feb 20


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

kaidenMVH said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts, I have lodged VISA application on 11/03/18 and CO contacted me on 03/07/18, by adding my new born child to application and asked to submit his medicals.
> ...


Same case. CO contacted on 29 May. No information yet.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Amey said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for april grants........ 😖😖😖😖😖😖😖 this quietness of grants kills 🌏♨
> ...


Waiting since mid March, killing me slowly!! :0((


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi 

My case office contacted me on 4 July, asking for sending my PTEs score report online through the online PTE account. I don't know why they have asked to do that as I have already sent the copy to them. 
Apart from that, the very funny thing was they were asking for sending the competent English test report for my 3-year-old kid. I believe they should have made a mistake and they wanted my husband's score report.

May I know how long will it take to get the visa granted after this.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

rake said:


> Hi
> 
> My case office contacted me on 4 July, asking for sending my PTEs score report online through the online PTE account. I don't know why they have asked to do that as I have already sent the copy to them.
> Apart from that, the very funny thing was they were asking for sending the competent English test report for my 3-year-old kid. I believe they should have made a mistake and they wanted my husband's score report.
> ...


We can assume that CO have read all of the rest document and he satisfied them because he requested only English for you and your husband.

For this case, you should be granted within 28 days. 40% before 20 days and 99% before 28 days.

All the best!!!


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> We can assume that CO have read all of the rest document and he satisfied them because he requested only English for you and your husband.
> 
> For this case, you should be granted within 28 days. 40% before 20 days and 99% before 28 days.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hi sawtinnmaung,

Thank you for the prompt reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> We can assume that CO have read all of the rest document and he satisfied them because he requested only English for you and your husband.
> 
> For this case, you should be granted within 28 days. 40% before 20 days and 99% before 28 days.
> 
> All the best!!!


Nope

Wrong to draw that inference 

Many co point out a mistake as soon as they find one instead of waiting to go through the entire case and then only acting on all the errors together 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hoping to see more grants today! It has been too quiet recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Wrong to draw that inference
> 
> ...


thank you for that information


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> MilanBrar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Expat Forum Members,
> ...


Congratulations on your grant. Are you saying you received the grant without uploading form 80?


----------



## thevabby (Jul 10, 2018)

My first post...

On day 91, I got two job offers but had to deny cause I don't want to have bad impact if in case EV happens. 

This wait is painful, but this thread here is always helping and informing.


Thank you all.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Anz code - 141311
EOI updated - 5th July 2018
Points for 190 - 75
Is there any chance of invitation this year?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Anz code - 141311
> EOI updated - 5th July 2018
> Points for 190 - 75
> Is there any chance of invitation this year?


This thread is for those who have already lodged their visa - but just to let you know, more than one state / territory require a separate application for nomination directly to them, just having your EOI in the system isn't enough.


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't think you will get granted within 28 days of CO contact asking for competent english or pte score. Its been almost 40 days for me and havent heard anything....
my visa lodgement date is feb 14 and CO contact date is june 6 asking for pte score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Anz code - 141311
> EOI updated - 5th July 2018
> Points for 190 - 75
> Is there any chance of invitation this year?



Please use the correct thread.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Madanthapa said:


> I don't think you will get granted within 28 days of CO contact asking for competent english or pte score. Its been almost 40 days for me and havent heard anything....
> my visa lodgement date is feb 14 and CO contact date is june 6 asking for pte score.


The average decision after CO contact seems to be around 8-16 weeks.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, i am in same situation like madan, my last CO contact on 30th May 2018 for my new born baby medicals and we have completed medicals and pressed IP on 4th June since then no news it’s 44th day of CO contact, any idea why the CO contacted cases are getting delayed more than 28 days, any guess what’s happening there and when we can get the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The average decision after CO contact seems to be around 8-16 weeks.




Hi Andreyx, from where you got this data? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Andreyx, from where you got this data? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the tracker


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

When does the grant emails/CO contacts come nowadays? 

I feel like it is now in the afternoon (from immitracker entries), but previously the immitracker entries generally came in the morning...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> When does the grant emails/CO contacts come nowadays?
> 
> I feel like it is now in the afternoon (from immitracker entries), but previously the immitracker entries generally came in the morning...


Now its random ...but most likely morning and afternoon ...but not evening i guess


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Has anything changed for the NSW 190 visa as the new year started this July? Also wanted to know if any such changes impact those who already have received the nomination before July and have lodged the visa application too?

Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anything changed for the NSW 190 visa as the new year started this July? Also wanted to know if any such changes impact those who already have received the nomination before July and have lodged the visa application too?
> 
> ...


No updates as of yet.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

No movements today as well


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Waiting is killing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Waiting is killing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same! Keeping busy but always there in my thoughts!!


----------



## navraj007in (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi , 
I had submitted my Visa 190 around 20 jan 2018 and submitted VAC 2 payment on 8th of june. till now no update on grant letter. I got the invoice sent same day by my consultant though
I am hanging upside down and worried  .
i have asked my MARA consultant to send a reminder to DIBP and he has mailed me that he has done so.

any ideas about average times in grant after VAC 2?
also i am supposing the employer verification is not needed now at this stage and its just a matter of time.
is there any chances of rejection still at this stage?

thanks all


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> No updates as of yet.




Thanks for the update. What about my second question, any idea around that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks for the update. What about my second question, any idea around that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changes will not impact those who already have an ITA, only to new applicants who are yet to be invited...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Changes will not impact those who already have an ITA, only to new applicants who are yet to be invited...




Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello seniors,
I know that this is not the right forum to post my query but I believe members in this forum have gone through their pte test phase and had achieved desired scores.. posting my essay for evaluation...Please give ur feedback and suggestions..Thanks in advance
Essay word count is 214...Is it sufficient??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

navraj007in said:


> Hi ,
> I had submitted my Visa 190 around 20 jan 2018 and submitted VAC 2 payment on 8th of june. till now no update on grant letter. I got the invoice sent same day by my consultant though
> I am hanging upside down and worried  .
> i have asked my MARA consultant to send a reminder to DIBP and he has mailed me that he has done so.
> ...


I have not come across any case where the application was rejected after VAC2 payment was made

You just have to wait patiently for the grant

Cheers


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello seniors,
> I know that this is not the right forum to post my query but I believe members in this forum have gone through their pte test phase and had achieved desired scores.. posting my essay for evaluation...Please give ur feedback and suggestions..Thanks in advance
> Essay word count is 214...Is it sufficient??
> View attachment 88666




There is a useful thread already PTE-A Exam with plethora of information and techniques please go through that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

navraj007in said:


> Hi ,
> I had submitted my Visa 190 around 20 jan 2018 and submitted VAC 2 payment on 8th of june. till now no update on grant letter. I got the invoice sent same day by my consultant though
> I am hanging upside down and worried  .
> i have asked my MARA consultant to send a reminder to DIBP and he has mailed me that he has done so.
> ...


I've never seen a rejection, in my past 3 years after VAC2... we need to see some confirmed cases, not the rumours and I've personally never see or heard of a single case. 

Please note in the past pre-2014 there were some refusals *maybe*, but since then the actual process has changed it seems.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Hello seniors,
> ...


Thanks ..Will surely go through that thread..
But what's ur opinion about my essay structure ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks ..Will surely go through that thread..
> But what's ur opinion about my essay structure ??


he he... why asking this questions in visa grant thread? Why not in proper thread?


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

hi all having nz pr has any positive outcome for 190?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know if Stream 2 NSW posts are treated the same as all other 190’s in regards to timeframe? Hoping mines in the pile with the rest and not in a separate Stream 2 (this will take ages!) pile! Thanks! Xxx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Does anyone know if Stream 2 NSW posts are treated the same as all other 190’s in regards to timeframe? Hoping mines in the pile with the rest and not in a separate Stream 2 (this will take ages!) pile! Thanks! Xxx


Once you have the invite, all applications under 190 will be treated equal


The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the extent and quality of evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

megateja said:


> hi all having nz pr has any positive outcome for 190?


there is no benefit from processing time point of view...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Stream 2 NSW posts are treated the same as all other 190’s in regards to timeframe? Hoping mines in the pile with the rest and not in a separate Stream 2 (this will take ages!) pile! Thanks! Xxx
> ...


Great thanks, I figured that was the case! X


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> there is no benefit from processing time point of view...


at least for visa grant?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have not come across any case where the application was rejected after VAC2 payment was made
> 
> You just have to wait patiently for the grant
> 
> Cheers


Hey Newbienz,

Hope you don't mind my asking- what's VAC2?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> Hope you don't mind my asking- what's VAC2?


Visa application charges 2
This is generally paid additionally by applicants whose spouses cannot prove functional English

Cheers


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Guys, how does the update work?

I "Update details" /attach then I press on that funny looking Flag next to the "|" ??

Which is this "IP" button people talk of??

I will be getting the required Polio vaccine within the next 24 hrs and upload the same as requested.


NB; When I responded to the email from my CO , confirming that since I am not from the mentioned high risk countries I dont need a polio certificate, I was surprised to get a response within 5 hours from the same CO!!

With an apology for not being clear on the attached "additional information docs".I have to get the vaccine.

Bottom line is, I was impressed to see the CO responding that fast!

I am hoping that the same "holy spirit" will be in play by end of tommorow after i submit the required document. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems to be another dry day of grants... none reported so far


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Mitsi said:


> Seems to be another dry day of grants... none reported so far


Yes you're right, looks very quiet 🤔


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I have received a mail from Victoria where they asked me to inform them the VISA outcome since I have got the nomination from them. Today I replied that I am still waiting for the grant. Anyone of this forum got this kind of mail? is there any impact of this query?


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have not received any such email (yet). I don't think it will cause any issues. Just let them know your current state. I guess it probably is some auto-generated email as traditionally 190 processing do not take so long as it is now.

When did you receive the VIC nomination and apply for PR? Btw, I am also from Bangladesh


----------



## kalyan_9 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I want to know the possibility of getting 190 visa if I apply with 70 points

Age: 25 points
Education: 15 + 5 = 20points
PTE: 20 points
NAATI= 5 points

I want to apply for IT occupation, please advice me.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not received any such email (yet). I don't think it will cause any issues. Just let them know your current state. I guess it probably is some auto-generated email as traditionally 190 processing do not take so long as it is now.
> 
> When did you receive the VIC nomination and apply for PR? Btw, I am also from Bangladesh


I received the nomination on 03/01/2018 as an Agricultural consultant and lodged visa on 18/01/2018. Yet no contact. What about you???

Thanks...


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,

I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2  Details are in my signature.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2  Details are in my signature.


Congrats!!! is it 16th March 2018 ??


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2  Details are in my signature.




Congratulations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

Guys, one question.

I am on 457, and i have applied for 190 visa and got a blue medicare card. Do i still need a Overseas visitor health Cover?


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you! Yes, I lodged my visa application last March 16.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

kalyan_9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know the possibility of getting 190 visa if I apply with 70 points
> 
> ...


75 points (including SS 5 points) with PTE 79+ will have a decent chance to get the 190 invitation for both NSW and Victoria.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

manishmahajan123 said:


> Guys, one question.
> 
> I am on 457, and i have applied for 190 visa and got a blue medicare card. Do i still need a Overseas visitor health Cover?


hi manish, even iam onshore, on 457 and awaiting invitation with 80points(190) and 75(189) software engineer.
when will we get bridging visa? isit upon paying fees or upon grant


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Auzman said:


> suntanline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Don't have taparalk to see signature..
Can you pls mention here? Your visa lodgement date


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

spirecode said:


> hi manish, even iam onshore, on 457 and awaiting invitation with 80points(190) and 75(189) software engineer.
> when will we get bridging visa? isit upon paying fees or upon grant


After paying the fees, you get the bridging visa. But bridging visa does not gets active until 457 visa expires. Your 457 visa will still be active.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

manishmahajan123 said:


> After paying the fees, you get the bridging visa. But bridging visa does not gets active until 457 visa expires. Your 457 visa will still be active.


thanks for your reponse, my 457 is valid till 2021, however i wish to resign after my invitation ( on mutual agreement with company since project is gettin over earlier) in this case - will my work rights be same and any known suggestions you have)


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

spirecode said:


> thanks for your reponse, my 457 is valid till 2021, however i wish to resign after my invitation ( on mutual agreement with company since project is gettin over earlier) in this case - will my work rights be same and any known suggestions you have)


Hi,

I am really not sure of that. But after you resign, you are allowed to stay and find another sponsor within 90 days. I have no idea what happens after your 90 days is finished weather your BVA (Bridging Visa A) will get active or not.

You get a Bridging Visa A once you have made the payment. Read abt it here.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/010-


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2
> 
> ...


Oooh congrats! I’m on Stream 2, lodged March 20th! I cant see signature, can you post your anzsco and points? Thanks and congrats again!!!


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

another slow day


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello everyone- I’ve been a silent member of this group for sometime now. I have a query - what is the average number of days that it takes for a 190 visa to be granted post CO contact?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hello everyone- I’ve been a silent member of this group for sometime now. I have a query - what is the average number of days that it takes for a 190 visa to be granted post CO contact?


it's pretty random, some gets the grant in one day, some in few months. however for most cases, i think its 6-8weeks...more than that maybe we need to make a complain already to Home Affairs :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

kaidenMVH said:


> another slow day


Yes, seems one grant per day..

you lodged on 9th feb? means more than 5 months? No CO contact yet?
My lodgement date is 28 feb and no news till today..


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

@KaidenMVH - thank you very much for your quick reply. I have just come to the end of week 5 - so I suppose I can hang in their for another 3 weeks 😫


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Roger. said:


> Yes, seems one grant per day..
> 
> you lodged on 9th feb? means more than 5 months? No CO contact yet?
> My lodgement date is 28 feb and no news till today..


i just updated my sig. updated it few weeks back, i don't know why it didn't reflect. Got CO contact last May 29.. addition police clearance for me and my wife from our home country. We thought Singapore clearance is enough since we've been living here for more than 11 years.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

kaidenMVH said:


> i just updated my sig. updated it few weeks back, i don't know why it didn't reflect. Got CO contact last May 29.. addition police clearance for me and my wife from our home country. We thought Singapore clearance is enough since we've been living here for more than 11 years.


Ohhh ok. Eventhough almost one and half month after CO contact.

Any way, lets hope to get our grants soon. They should atleast clear Feb applications.


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

We lodge our visa on 9 March 2018 and received CO contact on 12 June 2018 requesting wife’s English proficiency, which we had already included in our application.!

i just updated my sig. updated it few weeks back, i don't know why it didn't reflect. Got CO contact last May 29.. addition police clearance for me and my wife from our home country. We thought Singapore clearance is enough since we've been living here for more than 11 years.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Durbansurfer said:


> We lodge our visa on 9 March 2018 and received CO contact on 12 June 2018 requesting wife’s English proficiency, which we had already included in our application.!


That must be so frustrating. Was it uploaded in the wrong section? 

I guess COs are human and make mistakes too.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That must be so frustrating. Was it uploaded in the wrong section?
> 
> I guess COs are human and make mistakes too.



FYI, one person mentioned in forum few days back that he uploaded everything under "Others" section and got Direct Grant.


I am not saying we should follow this but it means that they are checking all sections before making any decisions on Direct grant or contact applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That must be so frustrating. Was it uploaded in the wrong section?
> 
> I guess COs are human and make mistakes too.


It’ may not be due to error of the CO 

Many times files get corrupted or the CO is not able to trace out the same if it has not been named correctly 

You have to spend sometime in ensuring that you name the files correctly


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2
> 
> ...


Congratulations......... very happy for you 🍻🍻🍻🍻 cherzzzzz


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Oooh congrats! I’m on Stream 2, lodged March 20th! I cant see signature, can you post your anzsco and points? Thanks and congrats again!!!



I don't know if this is encouraging or not. I've also lodged in NSW Stream 2 on March 22, 2018.

It's almost 4 months now. Would other members suggest calling DHA to check the status?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1337 said:


> I don't know if this is encouraging or not. I've also lodged in NSW Stream 2 on March 22, 2018.
> 
> It's almost 4 months now. Would other members suggest calling DHA to check the status?
> 
> ...


Once you have been invited, the stream, points, Anzsco codes etc all lose relevance and are a part of the entire 190 pool of applications

There is no sense in contacting the department before your application crosses the upper limit of the global processing time for 190

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > That must be so frustrating. Was it uploaded in the wrong section?
> ...


Fair enough, I'll have to update withy own experience, if/when it comes /fingerscrossed



newbienz said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > That must be so frustrating. Was it uploaded in the wrong section?
> ...


Hadn't thought about files getting corrupt or good naming conventions - good things to keep in mind


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

suntanline said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my grant today -- NSW Stream 2  Details are in my signature.



congrats and good luck.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

counting days after initial CO contact.

:ranger::ranger::juggle:


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

loading254 said:


> counting days after initial CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> :ranger::ranger::juggle:




Hi, When is CO contact and what for?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I lodged my visa on 5th feb and i had co contact on 25th may , now waiting for my grant 🙏


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I lodged my visa on 5th feb and i had co contact on 25th may , now waiting for my grant 🙏


Which state?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

" Recieved " then "Initial assement" then "further assesment"

..What more surprises are enroute? Ghhhhrrr...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Nsw


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> " Recieved " then "Initial assement" then "further assesment"
> 
> ..What more surprises are enroute? Ghhhhrrr...


What did they ask for mate?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What did they ask for mate?


I thought that is in my signature?


I was asked to get a Polio vaccination certificate for me and my wife since we have been to the Polio high risk countries for more than 28 days as from May 2014.

The countries are ;
- Pakistan
-syria
-DRC
-somalia
-Nigeria
-Kenya


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > What did they ask for mate?
> ...


I'm on mobile so I'm flying signature blind here! Thanks for sharing, much obliged


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Anyone got invite for the financial year 2018 for ANZCO 261312(Developer Programmer) with 75 points (NSW-state) ?




Please stop asking/spamming same question in many threads. I see you have posted in NSW thread and I have given you the answer there. This thread is for post invitation related discussion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All, I need an advise, we are contacted by CO to provide a form 815. We have already attached the file on immiaccount. Do we also have to email anyone?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi All, I need an advise, we are contacted by CO to provide a form 815. We have already attached the file on immiaccount. Do we also have to email anyone?




Some times it happens like this and no need to do any email, do upload it again in your immiaccount and send an email to CO stating that you have uploaded as requested. Before uploading pl ensure the size of file 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

What Dibp mean by Further Assessment..?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> What Dibp mean by Further Assessment..?


I believe it means you will get CO contact


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello newpain,newbeinz and all friends..
I have applied in 24 april2018 for 190 *regitered nurse) and co contacted for BC and medical updation on 2june 2018..and same provided in a week....yesterday i have checked my status it was showing "initial assessment". According to you how long it would take further for grant..any idea .its being 80+
days as now....
Thanks


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Amey said:


> Hello newpain,newbeinz and all friends..
> I have applied in 24 april2018 for 190 *regitered nurse) and co contacted for BC and medical updation on 2june 2018..and same provided in a week....yesterday i have checked my status it was showing "initial assessment". According to you how long it would take further for grant..any idea .its being 80+
> days as now....
> Thanks


i applied on 1st Match and had CO contact on 4th June and have not heard anything it has been 136 days for me.
we can only speculate and guess how long it will be as it's different for each case

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

reubensmummy said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Hello newpain,newbeinz and all friends..
> ...


Thx bro but i need more opinions from our experts...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > What Dibp mean by Further Assessment..?
> ...


I already got co contact..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Thx bro but i need more opinions from our experts...


No one can predict a Grant
You are anxious at just 80 days wherein a member recently got grant after 700 days

You have to be patient 
You have done your part and now relax


Cheers


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Thx bro but i need more opinions from our experts...
> ...


Well i know that but i'm not aware of status wheather it can go from "initial assessment to further assessment" or i can get grant just after initial assessment as i fulfill all CO demands..
Coz one of my frnds got her grant in 101days. So that was the ground of question being arised in my mind brothers.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Well i know that but i'm not aware of status wheather it can go from "initial assessment to further assessment" or i can get grant just after initial assessment as i fulfill all CO demands..
> Coz one of my frnds got her grant in 101days. So that was the ground of question being arised in my mind brothers.
> 
> Thanks


You cannot juxtapose some one else’s timeline on yours

Each case is unique and will be processed in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Amey,
Once after uploading the required documents, you need to click on the 'submit/ip' button under 'attachments' tab and then your status will change to further assessment.


Amey said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Amey said:
> ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Then that’s why it’s says further assessment. Next stage should be finalized but unfortunately could be tomorrow, or could be in 100 days :0(


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Amey,
> Once after uploading the required documents, you need to click on the 'submit/ip' button under 'attachments' tab and then your status will change to further assessment.
> 
> 
> ...


Thx bro...
Thy showing My processing time is 6-10 months in immiaccount..thus this time period is consolidate to my process or it may vary up and down coz in website it is mention 5-8 months.....


----------



## jeniofjk (Jul 15, 2018)

hi 
i am on the same boat, i resigned and have to look for another sponsor until get pr and if you got visa after after june 2017 the time period you have to find a sponsor is 60 days not 90 and its better to safe then sorry


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Thx bro...
> Thy showing My processing time is 6-10 months in immiaccount..thus this time period is consolidate to my process or it may vary up and down coz in website it is mention 5-8 months.....


The website global processing time is what you should track 

Once you cross the upper limit, you can think of contacting then department 

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hope this week we can see more grants !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hope this week we can see more grants !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what i suggest is ...the moment grant comes...just dont think anything else and enjoy that week....cause after that ..you will be stressed out again about relocation /job serach in AUS....for me grant happiness lasted only 1 day and i am again back to square 1 ..how to relocate n get job in sydneylane:lane:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> what i suggest is ...the moment grant comes...just dont think anything else and enjoy that week....cause after that ..you will be stressed out again about relocation /job serach in AUS....for me grant happiness lasted only 1 day and i am again back to square 1 ..how to relocate n get job in sydneylane:lane:


Quite true, there will always be something to worry / fret about! 

Great to see you honing in on the next stage though


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> what i suggest is ...the moment grant comes...just dont think anything else and enjoy that week....cause after that ..you will be stressed out again about relocation /job serach in AUS....for me grant happiness lasted only 1 day and i am again back to square 1 ..how to relocate n get job in sydneylane:lane:




All the best Bhai
For now just have a enjoyable trip to Sydney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys!

Got CO contact today.

They have asked for PCC. "You must provide police certificats(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirement"

I had already provided the PCC with the application and I haven't stayed anywhere else for 12 months other than my home country. Is it because the date of stay on my PCC begins from 2010 and they want PCC for period before that as well? 

The problem is PCCs in my country are area based (you get these from local police station) and hence they issue for the period you've stayed in the area. 

I was thinking maybe I should submit an affidavit under oath confirming I havent stayed anywhere else for more than 12 months and the police department has issued this PCC.

Anybody faced similar situation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1337 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got CO contact today.
> 
> ...


Can you not get a separate pcc for the area you stayed between 2008-2010 ?

Cheers


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hope this week we can see more grants !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hoping more grants this week..


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Auzman said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this week we can see more grants !
> ...



Hopefully, DIBP speeds up the process. 
Count continues : 98 days with No Contact.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

159 days since lodge
20 days from information provided on second CO contact.
Waiting.....


saini85 said:


> Hopefully, DIBP speeds up the process.
> Count continues : 98 days with No Contact.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey mate,

The CO contacts were for what?


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hopefully, DIBP speeds up the process.
> Count continues : 98 days with No Contact.


Hey Mate,

I have completed 116 days.

Regards


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

1337 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got CO contact today.
> 
> ...


---------
while making PCC -make sure

1.)The date of issue of the document should be less than a year old.

2.)Any place in the last 10 years, if you have travelled to any other country with a minimum stay of 12 months, you must include PCCs of those countries.

3.)PCC of home country with a date of issue which is less than a year old.

4.)Follow the above 3 rules, and it must be fine.

Regards


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I had contacted my CO that I have uploaded the required documents on Immiaccount to which I received a generic email sayings your assessment will happen once a document request provision date is over. They asked me to reply within 28 days, will that mean they will assess only after 28 days. Has anyone given grant sooner in such case.

Please share thought/experience


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> what i suggest is ...the moment grant comes...just dont think anything else and enjoy that week....cause after that ..you will be stressed out again about relocation /job serach in AUS....for me grant happiness lasted only 1 day and i am again back to square 1 ..how to relocate n get job in sydneylane:lane:


Rahul - You have a big heart, you atleast celebrated it for a day.

The amount of wait that me and other people going through is like...on our Grant day we might be happy for an hour or so 

All the best for your job search :clap2:

Subclass: 189
Waiting since: 192 days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had contacted my CO that I have uploaded the required documents on Immiaccount to which I received a generic email sayings your assessment will happen once a document request provision date is over. They asked me to reply within 28 days, will that mean they will assess only after 28 days. Has anyone given grant sooner in such case.
> 
> Please share thought/experience


Several member recently reported getting grants just a few days after they responded to the CO
The email you have got may be generic 

Cheers


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


Same case with me, co given me the 28days timelapse, and now its over 40 days after co contacted and document uploaded then. Still no reply
Sc 190 vic

Regards


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Crossed 60+ days, Lost patience. I know its a long way to go,, What i fail to understand is why all of a sudden the process seemed to have slowed, I mean 189 is moving at a much faster rate but 190 is still where it had been when i lodged my VISA. :confused2:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys some movement here, 
CO contacted me today for Indian police check for me and my partner’s home country. 

Can someone please tell me how do I apply for Indian PCC while being onshore ? Also how much time does it take? 

Thanks. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Crossed 60+ days, Lost patience. I know its a long way to go,, What i fail to understand is why all of a sudden the process seemed to have slowed, I mean 189 is moving at a much faster rate but 190 is still where it had been when i lodged my VISA. :confused2:




Patience is virtue......on 90th day and hopeful


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

I conditioned myself that I would receive the grant in 8 months (as stated on the website at the time). So I lodged in March and expected it not earlier than November. When I got my grant in July, I was overwhelmed that it came so soon. 

I think a lot of people are anxious cause they expect it in 2-3 months, but I waited for 4 months and was overjoyed. Have patience, friends. It will come!


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

suntanline said:


> I conditioned myself that I would receive the grant in 8 months (as stated on the website at the time). So I lodged in March and expected it not earlier than November. When I got my grant in July, I was overwhelmed that it came so soon.
> 
> I think a lot of people are anxious cause they expect it in 2-3 months, but I waited for 4 months and was overjoyed. Have patience, friends. It will come!


Thanks for the precious thoughts...... 96days, nearing the century........ 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Can it be seen that applications are processed in batches of 3 months? 

I mean, for the moment, I can see that applications lodged during Jan-Feb-Mar are being cleared, either by direct grant or CO contact. The cases in this package are then processed not in any order. Then when all straightforward cases from the first quarter are finished, they will move to the next package of Apr-May-Jun. 

It's my observation, though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys some movement here,
> CO contacted me today for Indian police check for me and my partner’s home country.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how do I apply for Indian PCC while being onshore ? Also how much time does it take?
> ...


In Australia, indian PCC is processed by VFS

http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/aust...laneous/police_clearance_certificate_pcc.html

They have a waiting list for appointments, so take an appointment ASAP
Not much documents are required
If your case is not referred to india, then you can expect to get it in a week or 10 days
If referred to india , then More then a month 

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In Australia, indian PCC is processed by VFS
> 
> http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/aust...laneous/police_clearance_certificate_pcc.html
> 
> ...




Thanks for this. In case I have to do through India, would that be faster ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for this. In case I have to do through India, would that be faster ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


You cannot, unless you are prepared to fly down to india just for this PCC
The application in india has to be lodged in person at the PSK 

Cheers


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

To be honest, people should make own research about how to do police checks in respective countries before even lodging the visa. 

It's just common sense that country of birth where you have resided for some years and the countries you have worked at are all considered...

Probably, all of these should be done after getting invitation for 189/190 so that you won't anticipate any 'surprises' from the CO.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I came across this interesting link on the Aussie Home Affairs website- 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications.

Thanks !


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I have a couple of questions for you:

1. If a CO contacts me, does that message show under Messages tab in immiaccount application? Or it’s only the email?

2. Is it a generic email address that we get this email from or it’s CO’s official email address ? If generic, can you please let me know what is that?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I came across this interesting link on the Aussie Home Affairs website-
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

This has not been updated for 189 or 190 since Early April... They were suppose to update this but havent updated from long time.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you:
> 
> ...




1)yes, if you receive any Correspondence from DHA it will appear under messages section 
2)It’s a common & official email id for all case officers to send correspondence to applicants 
email id: [email protected] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> 1)yes, if you receive any Correspondence from DHA it will appear under messages section
> 2)It’s a common & official email id for all case officers to send correspondence to applicants
> email id: [email protected]
> 
> ...




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a (silly) question:

I submitted scanned copies of the TOEFL (me) and IELTS (wife's) score. Do we need to send these directly from ETS and British council, respectively? I am asking because some people were asked to send PTE score from official sources.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

webtonmoy said:


> I have a (silly) question:
> 
> I submitted scanned copies of the TOEFL (me) and IELTS (wife's) score. Do we need to send these directly from ETS and British council, respectively? I am asking because some people were asked to send PTE score from official sources.
> 
> Thanks.


No. with PTE it is the case.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I login to my immiaccount whenever i get time and rehash the submitted documents, When doing so i find status of my application as " received" and Health assessment as "Submitted". Is it fine, Does the health assessment also need to be received?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I login to my immiaccount whenever i get time and rehash the submitted documents, When doing so i find status of my application as " received" and Health assessment as "Submitted". Is it fine, Does the health assessment also need to be received?


You would have completed your health assessment before lodging visa. It should be fine IMHO.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I login to my immiaccount whenever i get time and rehash the submitted documents, When doing so i find status of my application as " received" and Health assessment as "Submitted". Is it fine, Does the health assessment also need to be received?


Afaik it should show no action required against medicals

But again they keep changing these comments from time to time, so cannot be sure 

Cheers


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello dear friends,
I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..

Today is the day of my life....im so happy..


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..




Congratulations Amey on your grant  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..



congrats and good luck...please share your ANZSCO code and timeline..


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Registered nurse
Visa loged on 26 april2018
Catagory 190 vic
Visa granted on17july2018..
Thanks my all exprets friends for tou suggestion and support..love u guys


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Amey said:


> Registered nurse
> Visa loged on 26 april2018
> Catagory 190 vic
> Visa granted on17july2018..
> Thanks my all exprets friends for tou suggestion and support..love u guys


I was just going to post "another very quite day for SC 190?" and saw your good news. Congratulations. :clap2:

At what time did you receive the email? Just curious


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Amey said:


> Registered nurse
> Visa loged on 26 april2018
> Catagory 190 vic
> Visa granted on17july2018..
> Thanks my all exprets friends for tou suggestion and support..love u guys


Congrats!!!

So quick, less than 3 months. :clap2: Got any CO contact?

Glad that Apr is in action now. My lodged date: 25 Apr


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..


Big congrats Amey .. seems like 190 started moving faster now...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> So quick, less than 3 months. :clap2: Got any CO contact?
> 
> Glad that Apr is in action now. My lodged date: 25 Apr


Hope you get it soon!

Random qn - did you have to get a SG PCC? If yes, how long did it take to arrive via post from SG to AUS?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Afaik it should show no action required against medicals
> 
> But again they keep changing these comments from time to time, so cannot be sure
> 
> Cheers


Yes, when i open my health assessment, it does show "Health clearance provided, No Action required" for all 3 of us, Where as the status of health assessment is "submitted". To be on safer side, I have uploaded HAP ids and health assessment PDF that says clearance provided for all of us in documents section, Hope it will suffice.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes, when i open my health assessment, it does show "Health clearance provided, No Action required" for all 3 of us, Where as the status of health assessment is "submitted". To be on safer side, I have uploaded HAP ids and health assessment PDF that says clearance provided for all of us in documents section, Hope it will suffice.




As long as it says so, it should be good.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Amey said:


> Registered nurse
> Visa loged on 26 april2018
> Catagory 190 vic
> Visa granted on17july2018..
> Thanks my all exprets friends for tou suggestion and support..love u guys


Congrats!!!! :clap2::clap2::


----------



## Naldo Kays (Jun 13, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> I was just going to post "another very quite day for SC 190?" and saw your good news. Congratulations. :clap2:
> 
> At what time did you receive the email? Just curious


Hi Guys

Firstly I would like to thank you for the support. By the Grace of Jesus Christ I have just received my direct grant. I was busy at work and didn't contribute much to the forum.

190 NSW
NSW Pre Invitation : 1 December 2017
NSW Approval : 5 February 2018
Visa Lodge : 21 March 2018
Grant : 17 July 2018
IED : April 2019

I front loaded everything about 3 weeks later after making the payment, did medicals also after 3 weeks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Naldo Kays said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Firstly I would like to thank you for the support. By the Grace of Jesus Christ I have just received my direct grant. I was busy at work and didn't contribute much to the forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Naldo Kays said:


> webtonmoy said:
> 
> 
> > I was just going to post "another very quite day for SC 190?" and saw your good news. Congratulations.
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats.. which state and IED?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..


Massive congrats!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Naldo Kays said:


> webtonmoy said:
> 
> 
> > I was just going to post "another very quite day for SC 190?" and saw your good news. Congratulations.
> ...


Congrats! I lodged on 20th March, hopefully get mine soon too!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hope you get it soon!
> 
> Random qn - did you have to get a SG PCC? If yes, how long did it take to arrive via post from SG to AUS?


I am still in SG, so cannot answer your qn. It took me 5 days to get SG PCC here.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Great to see members getting their grants today!! For me, Day 120 with no CO, and as I uploaded everything on same day as paying (same day as approved invite), I’m wondering what the hold up could be? Maybe rare ANZSCO (225113)? Fact that there’s 4 of us? Stream 2? Or maybe nothing... it’s just the queue!! 

I know there’s others waiting longer but it’s getting tough now.... need to open that champagne soon!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Great to see members getting their grants today!! For me, Day 120 with no CO, and as I uploaded everything on same day as paying (same day as approved invite), I’m wondering what the hold up could be? Maybe rare ANZSCO (225113)? Fact that there’s 4 of us? Stream 2? Or maybe nothing... it’s just the queue!!
> 
> I know there’s others waiting longer but it’s getting tough now.... need to open that champagne soon!


Good luck guy. Hope you get it soon. :clap2:


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Many congratulations 😊


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see members getting their grants today!! For me, Day 120 with no CO, and as I uploaded everything on same day as paying (same day as approved invite), I’m wondering what the hold up could be? Maybe rare ANZSCO (225113)? Fact that there’s 4 of us? Stream 2? Or maybe nothing... it’s just the queue!!
> ...


Thanks, everything crossed!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Congratulations ..😊


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

this is great news for you!! I am on day 139, I received CO contact around the same time as you. hoping my case is being looked at soon


Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Mate,
Got a CO contact for PTE results.[thru 'send scores']

I sent it.

Any idea when will they come back.

Any similar experience

Regards


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello, I need a little clarification. In my "Attach documents" section, in the "Recommended" tab, there is a part for uploading "Health, Evidence of". I am not sure what to upload there? Any ideas?

I have already completed health checkup during another visa application in February, when I mentioned that I will apply for PR soon, so they did the additional tests. In my "Health assessment" tab, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".

I am a bit confused. Thanks for your help


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> Hello, I need a little clarification. In my "Attach documents" section, in the "Recommended" tab, there is a part for uploading "Health, Evidence of". I am not sure what to upload there? Any ideas?
> 
> I have already completed health checkup during another visa application in February, when I mentioned that I will apply for PR soon, so they did the additional tests. In my "Health assessment" tab, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> I am a bit confused. Thanks for your help




No action is required from your side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> Hello, I need a little clarification. In my "Attach documents" section, in the "Recommended" tab, there is a part for uploading "Health, Evidence of". I am not sure what to upload there? Any ideas?
> 
> I have already completed health checkup during another visa application in February, when I mentioned that I will apply for PR soon, so they did the additional tests. In my "Health assessment" tab, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> I am a bit confused. Thanks for your help


Many members upload the HAP ID or the results of the tests if they got it from the clinic

Even if you don’t, no issues 
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

webtonmoy said:


> Hello, I need a little clarification. In my "Attach documents" section, in the "Recommended" tab, there is a part for uploading "Health, Evidence of". I am not sure what to upload there? Any ideas?
> 
> I have already completed health checkup during another visa application in February, when I mentioned that I will apply for PR soon, so they did the additional tests. In my "Health assessment" tab, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> I am a bit confused. Thanks for your help




Nothing is required. You are good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a question. In my home country one year of military service is compulsory for men. So, my partner has done it and we have provided the certificate from the army that his obligations are complete and we have also mentioned it in form 80. My question is: do you believe that he needs to fill the 1399 form?? Do you know if it is only for people who have done military service as a profession or is it also for our compulsory case?? I would appreciate your feedback coz I'm already on day 62 after lodging my visa and I'm trying to avoid any CO contacts. Thank you!!


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..





Naldo Kays said:


> webtonmoy said:
> 
> 
> > I was just going to post "another very quite day for SC 190?" and saw your good news. Congratulations.
> ...


Congratulations guys........ realy realy happy for your quick grants.........🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gio87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question. In my home country one year of military service is compulsory for men. So, my partner has done it and we have provided the certificate from the army that his obligations are complete and we have also mentioned it in form 80. My question is: do you believe that he needs to fill the 1399 form?? Do you know if it is only for people who have done military service as a profession or is it also for our compulsory case?? I would appreciate your feedback coz I'm already on day 62 after lodging my visa and I'm trying to avoid any CO contacts. Thank you!!




I would feel that it should instruct how supposed to fill it in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gio87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question. In my home country one year of military service is compulsory for men. So, my partner has done it and we have provided the certificate from the army that his obligations are complete and we have also mentioned it in form 80. My question is: do you believe that he needs to fill the 1399 form?? Do you know if it is only for people who have done military service as a profession or is it also for our compulsory case?? I would appreciate your feedback coz I'm already on day 62 after lodging my visa and I'm trying to avoid any CO contacts. Thank you!!


SG also has compulsory national service for men, and I don't know anyone who has filled in that form or who has been asked for it - a cursory look at it and I believe it might be most relevant / asked of people likely to have been deployed to war zones or participated in warfare in some capacity. 

Personally, I am not going to fill it in unless asked and I am hoping to get a direct grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you get it soon!
> ...


Oh righto I thought you were an expat in Aus already, mine was mailed out earlier this month but I've yet to receive it. Unfortunately the tracking number from SingPost doesn't work to Australia. 

Just gotta be a little patient I guess.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello Seniors, 

Does anybody know which email id (or last words or subject line) CO use while sending email for employment verification? I have just asked my HR department and they are saying they haven't received any email for verification, however, I should give them email id so they can search their emails again.

Can anyone help pls?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Does anybody know which email id (or last words or subject line) CO use while sending email for employment verification? I have just asked my HR department and they are saying they haven't received any email for verification, however, I should give them email id so they can search their emails again.
> 
> ...


It’s generally sent by the local Australian high commission or embassy of the country if it is outside Australia 

No idea about the Ids they would be using
Cheers


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Hello dear friends,
> ...


I recieved the mail around 9:30am in indian time...grant took around 83days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amey said:


> I recieved the mail around 9:30am in indian time...grant took around 83days


which is quite quick  All the best with future steps!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> SG also has compulsory national service for men, and I don't know anyone who has filled in that form or who has been asked for it - a cursory look at it and I believe it might be most relevant / asked of people likely to have been deployed to war zones or participated in warfare in some capacity.
> 
> Personally, I am not going to fill it in unless asked and I am hoping to get a direct grant.


That's the approach most Russian tend to take (we also have compulsory military service). However, most supply military ID in the first place when applying, as an evidence of the service.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > SG also has compulsory national service for men, and I don't know anyone who has filled in that form or who has been asked for it - a cursory look at it and I believe it might be most relevant / asked of people likely to have been deployed to war zones or participated in warfare in some capacity.
> ...


Yup furnishing such docos upfront and declaring on form 80 / form 1221


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yup furnishing such docos upfront and declaring on form 80 / form 1221


Yep, if anything they need - they would request it from you.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks they are picking march cases.. But what about Feb cases 😕


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

My ImmiAcc shows 6-10 months instead of 5-8 months last month.
Everyone same?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hundredplus said:


> My ImmiAcc shows 6-10 months instead of 5-8 months last month.
> 
> Everyone same?




It may have been updated again, lets check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s generally sent by the local Australian high commission or embassy of the country if it is outside Australia
> 
> No idea about the Ids they would be using
> Cheers


Thank you for your help.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Naldo Kays said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Firstly I would like to thank you for the support. By the Grace of Jesus Christ I have just received my direct grant. I was busy at work and didn't contribute much to the forum.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

1337 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got CO contact today.
> 
> ...





newbienz said:


> Can you not get a separate pcc for the area you stayed between 2008-2010 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I noticed a big blunder in the application. The PCC that I had was never attached :/ A consultant that I had hired insisted to upload documents himself and this is what happens.. CO contact instead of direct grant for something which I had arranged way before I lodged the app.

Advice needed if I should attach the one I had i.e. for last 8 years since 2010. I haven't lived in any other country.

Meanwhile I had already filed application for a fresh ones for earlier period.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1337 said:


> I noticed a big blunder in the application. The PCC that I had was never attached :/ A consultant that I had hired insisted to upload documents himself and this is what happens.. CO contact instead of direct grant for something which I had arranged way before I lodged the app.
> 
> Advice needed if I should attach the one I had i.e. for last 8 years since 2010. I haven't lived in any other country.
> 
> ...


Upload the existing PCC if it’s still within 1 year from the date of it’s issue
Maybe the CO will not insist on it being for the entire 10 years
You have nothing to lose
But anyways, you have a MARA agent to advise you 
Follow his advice finally

Cheers


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It may have been updated again, lets check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In my ImmiAccount, its showing 6-10 months. In Global visa and citizenship processing times website, it is 6-7 months.


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> In my ImmiAccount, its showing 6-10 months. In Global visa and citizenship processing times website, it is 6-7 months.


Last time I checked my ImmiAccount, it showed 8 to 11 months -- however, I received my grant in 4 months. I wouldn't put much thought into it, as it feels more like a rough estimate. All cases are different and processing time varies depending on your state, nominated occupation, experience, etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suntanline said:


> Last time I checked my ImmiAccount, it showed 8 to 11 months -- however, I received my grant in 4 months. I wouldn't put much thought into it, as it feels more like a rough estimate. All cases are different and processing time varies depending on your state, nominated occupation, experience, etc.


State , occupation , experience and points etc. all matter only till you get the invite

Once you get the invitation and submit your application, all are l equal and part of the 190 pool

The processing time will now depend on the complexity of your case and the strength and quality of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

5 days after the initial CO contact.. I am still refreshing emails.. ghhhhrrr.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

uniqueharvey said:


> To be honest, people should make own research about how to do police checks in respective countries before even lodging the visa.
> 
> It's just common sense that country of birth where you have resided for some years and the countries you have worked at are all considered...
> 
> Probably, all of these should be done after getting invitation for 189/190 so that you won't anticipate any 'surprises' from the CO.


Not everyone might be quick thinking or tech savvy as the other. We all have our strengths and weaknesses. It's not wrong if people ask questions for something they got no idea about or just needed some clarification on.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 5 days after the initial CO contact.. I am still refreshing emails.. ghhhhrrr.


Can u plz tell me What is ur occ code n LODGMENT DATE?
Just to know probability of getting a CO contact.


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi experts,

I lodged my visa with 75 points (age:30, btech degree :15, spouse :5, PTE 20, 5 state sponsorship [NSW]) on 7th Feb 2018 and received co contact on 18th may for medicals (examination yet to be taken) of my spouse. However, medicals were taken on 18th January and submitted by hospital on 24th January. E medical splip indicating medicals were completed on 18th January was attached to the application along with all documents.


Issue is even after 2 months of co contact, medical status of my spouse is ' yet to be examined'.

I have replied to email, called them but nothing has happened.

I need your advice on what can be done.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa with 75 points (age:30, btech degree :15, spouse :5, PTE 20, 5 state sponsorship [NSW]) on 7th Feb 2018 and received co contact on 18th may for medicals (examination yet to be taken) of my spouse. However, medicals were taken on 18th January and submitted by hospital on 24th January. E medical splip indicating medicals were completed on 18th January was attached to the application along with all documents.
> 
> ...


You have already done all what you could possibly do

You have to now wait till a CO sees your file again and takes the next step to get the medicals cleared or advise you if any further tests are required 

That’s why most members on the forum get the medical tests done before lodging the application 
Cheers


----------



## SWEETYKHAN (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi friends,
I am looking for some guidance on spouse skill asessment to get 5 marks extra for PR 189/190.
I will be primary applicant applying for software engineer(261313) which is listed in MLTSSL , while my husband can have skill assesment as Database administrator(262111) which is not listed in MLTSSL but in STSOL.

I have read somewhere that spouse should have a skill assessment in the profession listed under same list as primary applicant.
Is it true? or can we go with him assessed as DBA and me as Software engineer and claim the relevant 5 marks.


Please suggest on this.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Applied for 190 QLD state nomination on 2nd July and received the invitation from DHA this morning. I have all the documents ready except for a German PCC and medicals. I have applied for the German PCC and should have it by next week. 

Should I wait till all the documents and medicals are done before I lodge the application?! 

Also, since it’s a 190 PR, should the initial point of entry to Australia be ONLY in Queensland?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, can anyone tell me if we also have to pay a VISA fee (940 AUD) of a newly born child (just 1-2 months old)?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Yup! You would have to still pay the 940 AUD 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Applied for 190 QLD state nomination on 2nd July and received the invitation from DHA this morning. I have all the documents ready except for a German PCC and medicals. I have applied for the German PCC and should have it by next week.
> 
> ...


Seeing that the Australian visa laws changes very often and since you have most documents, I'd suggest to lodge your application then begin to upload your documents as they arrive. Chances are your case might not be allocated to a Co for the next few months giving you ample time to upload all documents at a later time.

I'm not sure of your second question. But I'd think it doesn't matter so long you're not living in such state long term.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Dear All, 

Need some information. About to lodge the visa application for NSW 190. I am the prime applicant and all my documents are complete. Now the consultant is asking for my husbands documents... they need his 10th grade certificate and secondary school certificate. I am just thinking is that even needed? I have his mark sheets but not the certificates... don't the mark sheets suffice. Also, my husband did his BBA from UK, however since the institute he did it from is long closed, he is not comfortable in sharing that degree since he feels it is not verifiable. Should we proceed with just the intermediate certificates or should we submit his degree which the institute is no more.
Urgent help... this immigration process is making me so tense now.


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

Amey said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I'm happy to tell you everyoneone that i got my golden e-mail today..
> 
> Today is the day of my life....im so happy..


Congratulations!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some information. About to lodge the visa application for NSW 190. I am the prime applicant and all my documents are complete. Now the consultant is asking for my husbands documents... they need his 10th grade certificate and secondary school certificate. I am just thinking is that even needed? I have his mark sheets but not the certificates... don't the mark sheets suffice. Also, my husband did his BBA from UK, however since the institute he did it from is long closed, he is not comfortable in sharing that degree since he feels it is not verifiable. Should we proceed with just the intermediate certificates or should we submit his degree which the institute is no more.
> Urgent help... this immigration process is making me so tense now.




Well, the secondary applicant does not have to furnish any documents other than the IDentity docs, relationship to the primary applicant doc, and the competence of English doc. I’m not sure why your agent is asking you for your husband’s educational certificates! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, the secondary applicant does not have to furnish any documents other than the IDentity docs, relationship to the primary applicant doc, and the competence of English doc. I’m not sure why your agent is asking you for your husband’s educational certificates!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


the consultant is insistent on the educational documents..and it is driving me crazy... getting these certificates from the education board is most difficult in my part of the world.... I am so damn tense  are you sure we do not need those?


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some information. About to lodge the visa application for NSW 190. I am the prime applicant and all my documents are complete. Now the consultant is asking for my husbands documents... they need his 10th grade certificate and secondary school certificate. I am just thinking is that even needed? I have his mark sheets but not the certificates... don't the mark sheets suffice. Also, my husband did his BBA from UK, however since the institute he did it from is long closed, he is not comfortable in sharing that degree since he feels it is not verifiable. Should we proceed with just the intermediate certificates or should we submit his degree which the institute is no more.
> Urgent help... this immigration process is making me so tense now.


10th marksheet is asked in India only as a substitute to birth certificate.

Have you given birth certificate for your spouse?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

hibamenai said:


> the consultant is insistent on the educational documents..and it is driving me crazy... getting these certificates from the education board is most difficult in my part of the world.... I am so damn tense  are you sure we do not need those?


To prove functional english one needs to submit the education documents with affidavit mentioning the mode of communication was English else one has to apply for either PTE or IELTS to score points required for functional english.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Just provide what you have got. If you haven't claimed partner's points it's not mandatory for secondary applicant except documents related to person identification and proof of genuine relationship.


hibamenai said:


> the consultant is insistent on the educational documents..and it is driving me crazy... getting these certificates from the education board is most difficult in my part of the world.... I am so damn tense  are you sure we do not need those?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> To prove functional english one needs to submit the education documents with affidavit mentioning the mode of communication was English else one has to apply for either PTE or IELTS to score points required for functional english.


Functional english is must for secondary applicant or need to pay additional VAC.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> the consultant is insistent on the educational documents..and it is driving me crazy... getting these certificates from the education board is most difficult in my part of the world.... I am so damn tense  are you sure we do not need those?


Hi,
The secondary applicant if they are 18 years older have to prove functional english. Unless your husband has done PTE/IELTS. you need to show educational certificates as the only proof. I don't think there is any other option.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> 10th marksheet is asked in India only as a substitute to birth certificate.
> 
> Have you given birth certificate for your spouse?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


YEs, I have.. and I am providing the mark sheets for all his 10th Grade and 12th grades...+ medium of instruction letters.. + all his employment certificates also proving medium of communication as ENGLISH... HE will be doing PTE as well..(if thats the only thing)...

How should I tell the consultant that they should proceed as it is!!!


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Hi,
> The secondary applicant if they are 18 years older have to prove functional english. Unless your husband has done PTE/IELTS. you need to show educational certificates as the only proof. I don't think there is any other option.



so if he does PTE, no need for the certificates?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> so if he does PTE, no need for the certificates?


If he does PTE and scores functional english need not show any other document to prove functional english.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some information. About to lodge the visa application for NSW 190. I am the prime applicant and all my documents are complete. Now the consultant is asking for my husbands documents... they need his 10th grade certificate and secondary school certificate. I am just thinking is that even needed? I have his mark sheets but not the certificates... don't the mark sheets suffice. Also, my husband did his BBA from UK, however since the institute he did it from is long closed, he is not comfortable in sharing that degree since he feels it is not verifiable. Should we proceed with just the intermediate certificates or should we submit his degree which the institute is no more.
> Urgent help... this immigration process is making me so tense now.


You will need to get a medium of instruction in English certificate from University / college of your spouse passed from or else he needs to have 5 bands in IELTS or equivalent in PTE to proove his functional English. Generally 10th marksheet is a proof of birthdate. 
Since you are already lodging visa so you are not getting him accessed for additional points so that is out of context.
You should as him why he needs that in first place as simple as that.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some information. About to lodge the visa application for NSW 190. I am the prime applicant and all my documents are complete. Now the consultant is asking for my husbands documents... they need his 10th grade certificate and secondary school certificate. I am just thinking is that even needed? I have his mark sheets but not the certificates... don't the mark sheets suffice. Also, my husband did his BBA from UK, however since the institute he did it from is long closed, he is not comfortable in sharing that degree since he feels it is not verifiable. Should we proceed with just the intermediate certificates or should we submit his degree which the institute is no more.
> Urgent help... this immigration process is making me so tense now.


For certificates you got so many expert advices. 

I will talk about UK education, In my opinion please don't hide his UK education because you need to mention this in form 80 and form 1221 with all travel dates and education and if he stayed in UK for more than 12 months ( I assume since its bachelors education he should have stayed more than that) then you have to provide his UK PCC also.

Please keep in mind, never ever lie to any immigration department once found you will be penalized heavily.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

himsrj said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


I’m not claiming points for husband so I just sent birth cert and passport as proof of English (birth place) then supporting relationship docs.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

I’m not claiming points for husband so I just sent birth cert and passport as proof of English (birth place) then supporting relationship docs.[/QUOTE]

Passport is from UK in your case so that is sufficient. If wrong then any senior expat can correct.


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.

Here are my timelines:

EOI date:3 jan 2018
Points:70+5
State NSW invite:2 feb
NSw Applied:10 th feb
NSW approval:22 mar
Job code:261313
Lodgement date:24 Mar 2018
Direct Grant:18 July


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Chetantupe (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi guys,
Congratulations to all those who got PR grants today.
I have applied for software engineer category with NSW state nomination (190).
I have applied for PR and submitted all the documents upfront while paying fees.

PR application lodgement date: 11th April 2018.
Points: 75(70+5 nsw state sponsorship).

Does anyone who have lodged applications during similar time frame received any further communication from DHA??
I have not received any correspondence from DHA.

Regards,
Chetan


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the grant! 
Quick Question: When did you do your Medicals and PCC ? After NSW invite? Or after NSW Approval ? Or after lodging the Visa ?

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*190 VISA Grant*

I Guess only only grant reported today! Congratulations to the VISA grantee.
This snail pace is indeed killing! :Cry:


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*190 nsw*

Hi Experts,


I have a query for 190 VISA. Applicants with 190 visa under NSW state sponsorship can live in Sydney or they have to live in other cities?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

neo-the-one said:


> Congratulations on the grant!
> Quick Question: When did you do your Medicals and PCC ? After NSW invite? Or after NSW Approval ? Or after lodging the Visa ?
> 
> Best Regards,
> neo-the-one


: i had my Indian PCC ready before the invite.


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

neo-the-one said:


> Congratulations on the grant!
> Quick Question: When did you do your Medicals and PCC ? After NSW invite? Or after NSW Approval ? Or after lodging the Visa ?
> 
> Best Regards,
> neo-the-one



Medicals done on april 4


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> I have a query for 190 VISA. Applicants with 190 visa under NSW state sponsorship can live in Sydney or they have to live in other cities?
> ...


Under 190 visa you are free to live any where in the state including Sydney 

It’s the 489 visa where you are restricted to live only in rural areas

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Many Congrats and keep up posting your many conquests ahead.


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Congrats Vicky! Keep us posted about your future plans. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Big Congratulation!!!

What is your First Entry Date?


----------



## tuongnhu1990 (Jul 18, 2018)

*PhD stream pathway*

Hi guys,

I have gotten my PhD in Civil Engineering in Victoria, and waiting for my skill assessment outcome at the moment after providing more documents as required by the assessor. My skill assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (as stated by the assessor). Do you think if I have a chance to get state nomination from VIC with 60 points now (30 for degree+30 for age)? Do you have any tips to increase the chance of getting VIC state nomination?

Thank you!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I’m not claiming points for husband so I just sent birth cert and passport as proof of English (birth place) then supporting relationship docs.


Passport is from UK in your case so that is sufficient. If wrong then any senior expat can correct.[/QUOTE]

Yes, for my case, that was all that was required.


----------



## vaish0675p (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello guys,

Has NSW started to send invites again for people who has applied in June or later?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


congrats Vicky and good luck:clap2:


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

vaish0675p said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has NSW started to send invites again for people who has applied in June or later?



NSW is yet to publish their occupation list and invites will follow this.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Nice one! You steam 2?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question
I sent my application on 22 december, on 28 june CO contacted my agent asking for work and school documents and form80.few days later we gave everything.
Now in 4 days will be 7 months for me.
As for today they changed the time frame to 90% 7 months.
Can I make a kind of complaint,or can I ask why is taking over time,or can I do something to speed the process?
Or I just have to wait again the CO to check all the documents and come back to me?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question
> I sent my application on 22 december, on 28 june CO contacted my agent asking for work and school documents and form80.few days later we gave everything.
> Now in 4 days will be 7 months for me.
> ...


It’s too early to chase up or make a complaint 
You have just submitted additional documents, so let the CO assess them

Think of taking any step only after 2 months since you have uploaded the documents 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tuongnhu1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have gotten my PhD in Civil Engineering in Victoria, and waiting for my skill assessment outcome at the moment after providing more documents as required by the assessor. My skill assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (as stated by the assessor). Do you think if I have a chance to get state nomination from VIC with 60 points now (30 for degree+30 for age)? Do you have any tips to increase the chance of getting VIC state nomination?
> 
> Thank you!


Increase your score

No one can predict if you will get the sponsorship or not

Cheers


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s too early to chase up or make a complaint
> 
> You have just submitted additional documents, so let the CO assess them
> 
> ...



Hi newbienz, For me it’s 264th day(6 days to complete 9months) since lodgement(oct 17) and 50th day from last co contact i.e on May 30th for my new born medicals which we have completed on June 4th, no progress from then really disappointed with DHA processing. Any suggestions on how and when to approach them to get to know where it got held up. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi newbienz, For me it’s 264th day(6 days to complete 9months) since lodgement(oct 17) and 50th day from last co contact i.e on May 30th for my new born medicals which we have completed on June 4th, no progress from then really disappointed with DHA processing. Any suggestions on how and when to approach them to get to know where it got held up. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again you have also uploaded the last documents only on 4th June

Wait for a month and then repost , if you have still not recieved any communication 

Cheers


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Congrats Vicky 😀


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Congratulations vicky...... may your all the dreams come true 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Chetantupe said:


> Hi guys,
> Congratulations to all those who got PR grants today.
> I have applied for software engineer category with NSW state nomination (190).
> I have applied for PR and submitted all the documents upfront while paying fees.
> ...


I have applied through a agent in the sameday..... I have ask from the ajent about any update.... they only said that immi states has changed from recived to some thing else ( I cant remember the word ) in 28th of june.... I asked about a CO contact, they said no. 
QLD 190
232212 ANZCO- Surveyor 
But in last week too, they have uploaded my paysheets.... but dont mentione anything about a CO contact........ they saying uploading the documents before he asks...... I dont why they didnt upload in April 11th......


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Vicky2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> ...




I am an onshore candidate and already living in Australia


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Vicky2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> ...



Not sure if stream matters after lodgement but my job code is related to software engineer 261313


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

tuongnhu1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have gotten my PhD in Civil Engineering in Victoria, and waiting for my skill assessment outcome at the moment after providing more documents as required by the assessor. My skill assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (as stated by the assessor). Do you think if I have a chance to get state nomination from VIC with 60 points now (30 for degree+30 for age)? Do you have any tips to increase the chance of getting VIC state nomination?
> 
> Thank you!


VIC has a PhD stream for 190 SC, if you qualify in that stream, you just need minimum points for submitting EOI (65). With 60+5 from state nomination, you qualify for that. This is a streamlined pathway. In this stream, you do not need to wait in a queue, so if you qualify, you get the nomination in 2 weeks. To the best of my knowledge, you should be fine 

(I applied in this stream, from Computing background) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Vicky2007 said:


> It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> ...



Congrats....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

BTW are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter 

Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


congrats bro...and good luck
please share your code and timeline.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Again you have also uploaded the last documents only on 4th June
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you newbienz for the suggestion, but I can’t wait for one more month because the DHA stopped playing hide and seek game with my application  glad to tell you that Received my grant today and thank you very much for your all the support in the forum. 

I really appreciate the efforts you are putting to support the forum members and you are really contributing a lot to the forum bro thank you once again for the great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Thank you newbienz for the suggestion, but I can’t wait for one more month because the DHA stopped playing hide and seek game with my application  glad to tell you that Received my grant today and thank you very much for your all the support in the forum.
> 
> I really appreciate the efforts you are putting to support the forum members and you are really contributing a lot to the forum bro thank you once again for the great work
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

The members have to be patient 

I removed my timeline from my signature as I realised that it was causing a lot of anxiety in other members when they would compare it with theirs

Cheers


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


CONGRATS MAN!

Whats your timeline?

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

kdpillai said:


> If he does PTE and scores functional english need not show any other document to prove functional english.



Second that!!, my husband took PTE for functional English and i did not attach any other certificates for him other than PTE and 10th/12th mark sheet for date of birth proof.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...wish you have a wonderful journey..


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Congrats Naveen. Finally the wait is over. Keep us updated on your plans. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Vicky2007 (Jul 18, 2018)

victory123 said:


> Vicky2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is my pleasure to inform that I have been granted PR today under NSW 190 stream today.
> ...



Yes


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Congratulations naveen....... Its wonderful to heard that you got the grant..... wishing you the very best for coming days.... 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻
Now who is the oldest active 190 applicant????? 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔 Im on day 99


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...



Many congratulations, may you have smooth journey ahead :clap2: ...
my question is how you get IED waiver letter?


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...



congratulations naveen, today no one will blame you for spreading rumors. LOL 

Seriously, both you guys did lot of LOLs that day & all enjoyed it


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> naveenttf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> ...


Fully agreed Gunbun.... that was some thing unexpected 😛😛😛😛😛


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> congratulations naveen, today no one will blame you for spreading rumors. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, both you guys did lot of LOLs that day & all enjoyed it




Thank you GUNBUN, hahahaa rumours 🤦*♂ I don’t want to start one more conversation here (with lots of LOLs🤣 ) - just kidding

I wish you good luck to get your grant soon and I know the pain of long wait, wish you good luck bro 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you all for your lovely wishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Congratulations Naveen!


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

*Any other state inviting membership?*

I wanted to know if there is any other state who is providing sponsorship for 261313? 

My points break-up as follows: 65
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
Eng: 10


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Day 162.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Many Congratulations Naveen  😊

Visa lodged on 5 Feb 2018
Co contact 25/05/2018
Responded to Co 13/06/2018
165 Days 
Waiting for grant🙏


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

yessunny said:


> I wanted to know if there is any other state who is providing sponsorship for 261313?
> 
> My points break-up as follows: 65
> Age: 25
> ...


You can check from anzscosearch.com 

233511-189-70 pts. 190:NSW 75 pts. EOI:01.02


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

:blabla::blabla:https://www.theguardian.com/austral...on-crackdown-could-be-an-illusion-expert-says

So does this mean our processing times will get quicker !!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> :blabla::blabla:https://www.theguardian.com/austral...on-crackdown-could-be-an-illusion-expert-says
> 
> So does this mean our processing times will get quicker !!!


The applicants are caught in the crossfire between the political parties

There are several key Bye elections later this month 
So each story can be based on which reporter is supporting which party

Cheers


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys, quick question, particularly to peeps who already moved from India. 
Since the PR grant is only a letter and no particular visa stamp on the passports. 
Is this letter print out enough for immigration officers in the Indian departing airports? 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys, quick question, particularly to peeps who already moved from India.
> Since the PR grant is only a letter and no particular visa stamp on the passports.
> Is this letter print out enough for immigration officers in the Indian departing airports?
> Thanks


Yes
At both departing and arrival airports

Cheers


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, quick question, particularly to peeps who already moved from India.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I was sure about the australian authorities since they will have the records in their system. But wasnt sure about the Indian authorities. They might create some issues at the immigration counter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I was sure about the australian authorities since they will have the records in their system. But wasnt sure about the Indian authorities. They might create some issues at the immigration counter.


It’s the airline that are worried that you should have a valid visa when landing in Australia else they pay a heavy penalty for bringing in an illegal 

The Indian Immigration is not bothered much about you leaving the country unless you are a Nirav Modi or Vijay Mallya

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Many congratulations  

by the way whats your timeline?


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

*Sending PTE A scores to DHA*

Hey Guys,

When I lodged my Subclass 485 visa back in 2017, I sent DHA my score report via PTE website. Now since I have lodged my 190 application, I am trying to send the same score report to DHA for 190 but the following error appears on their website:

"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

My question is, would DHA still have access to my score report even though it sent more than a year ago (sent in January of 2017)?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When I lodged my Subclass 485 visa back in 2017, I sent DHA my score report via PTE website. Now since I have lodged my 190 application, I am trying to send the same score report to DHA for 190 but the following error appears on their website:
> 
> ...


My suggestion,

If you have got email from pearson during Jan 2017, stating your order number and recipient name which should be DIBP then attach that e-mail copy in your visa application.


Subject of e-mail would be like : "Confirmation of Score Report Order"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, Received my most waiting email with 3 grant letters of 190PR(mine, spouse & my daughter) and with IED waiver letter
> 
> Finally the wait is over, thank you all for the most valuable support and you guys are doing a great job
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Upload the existing PCC if it’s still within 1 year from the date of it’s issue
> Maybe the CO will not insist on it being for the entire 10 years
> You have nothing to lose
> But anyways, you have a MARA agent to advise you
> ...






1337 said:


> I noticed a big blunder in the application. The PCC that I had was never attached :/ A consultant that I had hired insisted to upload documents himself and this is what happens.. CO contact instead of direct grant for something which I had arranged way before I lodged the app.
> 
> Advice needed if I should attach the one I had i.e. for last 8 years since 2010. I haven't lived in any other country.
> 
> ...




Mate, I arranged the PCC way back from 2001 and pressed the 'I confirm I have provided the required information' button after attaching the document.

Do we get an acknowledgement after clicking the button? I understand the application would have gone back to the processing queue.

Also, since there was no other requirement than the one that was not attached, would it be safe to assume that the remaining application has been assessed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

1337 said:


> Mate, I arranged the PCC way back from 2001 and pressed the 'I confirm I have provided the required information' button after attaching the document.
> 
> Do we get an acknowledgement after clicking the button? I understand the application would have gone back to the processing queue.
> 
> ...




You can never say, i have seen numerous 2nd and third CO contacts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fur866 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When I lodged my Subclass 485 visa back in 2017, I sent DHA my score report via PTE website. Now since I have lodged my 190 application, I am trying to send the same score report to DHA for 190 but the following error appears on their website:
> 
> ...


Yes they would

Cheers


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,
Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.

Here are my timelines:
Subclass: 190 NSW
Anzcode: accountant general (221111)
Points: 75+5

Updated EOI - 05/11/2017
(with improved pte score)

Pre-invite - 17/11/2017
Pre-invite approval - 01/02/2018

VISA app lodged - 11/03/2018
(All documents submitted, except wife's and new born child medicals. Added new born required documents to immiacct)

CO contacted - 03/07/2018
(CO contacted only once. Added new born to application, provided HAP ID and asked to submit medicals)

Responded to CO - 15/07/2018
Grant - 19/07/2018
IED - 20/02/2019

Wish you all good luck.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


:clap2: congrats and good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


Congratulations 

Glad to have helped

Cheers


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


Congratulations 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻...... wish you very best for the coming days...


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s the airline that are worried that you should have a valid visa when landing in Australia else they pay a heavy penalty for bringing in an illegal
> 
> The Indian Immigration is not bothered much about you leaving the country unless you are a Nirav Modi or Vijay Mallya
> 
> Cheers



LOL. Newbienz reply is hilarious!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


Massive congrats!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Congrats Sanjay 😊


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...




Congrats! Its the fastest I've seen after CO contact. 

Hope its the same for me, responded to CO today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





newbienz said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





lushan0729 said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





RhiC said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





Ronsingh24 said:


> Congrats Sanjay 😊





1337 said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Many congrats :clap2:



sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

How do we know DHA has verified current or former employment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


Congratulations to you. Enjoy your grant.


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

1337 said:


> How do we know DHA has verified current or former employment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only way for you to know is, if your employer decides to share it with you. 

In fact I have seen that in a lot of cases, if your former employee is a big MNC, chances are that the verification will be done with the HR and not with your boss directly. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have applied for VIC 190 EOI. My Occupation got eligible on 2nd July 2018. Someone know the trend when do they start giving Pre-Invited usually?? As I have searched that no one is getting pre-invites who have applied in July.


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

Now in immi account, the global processing time is reflecting.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> the consultant is insistent on the educational documents..and it is driving me crazy... getting these certificates from the education board is most difficult in my part of the world.... I am so damn tense  are you sure we do not need those?




Well, I’m not an expert in this. But, if you read all of the documentation provided by DHA, no where does it justify the kind of requirement that your agent is asking of you. Could you clarify with the agent as to why he requires this document? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hibamenai said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the secondary applicant does not have to furnish any documents other than the IDentity docs, relationship to the primary applicant doc, and the competence of English doc. I’m not sure why your agent is asking you for your husband’s educational certificates!
> ...


I suspect it is to prove functional English, see the various ways you can do so here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Education docos are one way according to that link 


Just ask them politely but firmly why it is needed, and if there is an easier way for you to prove whatever your agent is attempting to prove, you two can discuss the best way forward then


----------



## lopoh (Jul 20, 2018)

Been following this thread for a while, first post though

I finally got my golden email yesterday.

My timeline:

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total 55 + 5 Points
Onshore
ACT
Visa Lodgement Date: 23rd March 2018 
Grant Date: 19th Jul 2018


Good luck to everyone waiting, may you all get your grant soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> LOL. Newbienz reply is hilarious!!!


Trying to change my image of Bomman Irani from 3 Idiots

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


wow. congrats and good luck:clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


Extremely lucky applicant to get SS with just 55 points for highly contested 261313

Cheers


----------



## cva (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats and best of luck for ur future endeavors.


----------



## lopoh (Jul 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Extremely lucky applicant to get SS with just 55 points for highly contested 261313
> 
> Cheers


Lucky indeed
ACT didn't have a category specific cut-off for last financial year, if you met their criteria didn't matter if you had 55 or 75 points they would give you SS. Not the case anymore since 1st July'18.
Been living and working here, that made me eligible.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Mate, Many Congratulations on your Grant !

My case is similar to yours with same stream. 
Can you pls share if any EV was done ?
Also, which all experience related documents did you attach, as we both haven’t claimed any points for experience?

Kindly guide.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...




Hey Mate, Many Congratulations on your Grant !
My case is similar to yours with same stream. Can you pls share if any EV was done ? Also, which all experience related documents did you attach, as we both haven’t claimed any points for experience?
Kindly guide.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

My agent has uploaded all documents but upon querying about informing Co she said she has informed her but checking my mirror account IP button still not clicked and status still "Initial assessment"

What can be done in this situation guys? Please help.!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lopoh said:


> Lucky indeed
> ACT didn't have a category specific cut-off for last financial year, if you met their criteria didn't matter if you had 55 or 75 points they would give you SS. Not the case anymore since 1st July'18.
> Been living and working here, that made me eligible.


Congrats! Fellow ACT resident here. 

I'm currently waiting for my ACT SS (my timeline in my signature) - care to share your timeline on that front? E.g. date applied for ACT sponsorship, ACT CO allocation, and eventual invitation to apply?


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations bro...... 🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> My agent has uploaded all documents but upon querying about informing Co she said she has informed her but checking my mirror account IP button still not clicked and status still "Initial assessment"
> 
> What can be done in this situation guys? Please help.!!!


Is the IP button active ?

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Is the IP button active ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




What’s a mirror account?! How would one be able to access that? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> What’s a mirror account?! How would one be able to access that?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Have you applied through an agent ?

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you applied through an agent ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yup. I have received the nomination. Will be applying through my agent next week. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > What’s a mirror account?! How would one be able to access that?
> ...


----------



## lopoh (Jul 20, 2018)

saini85 said:


> Hey Mate, Many Congratulations on your Grant !
> My case is similar to yours with same stream. Can you pls share if any EV was done ? Also, which all experience related documents did you attach, as we both haven’t claimed any points for experience?
> Kindly guide.


As far as I am aware no EV was done. 
Did attach my salary slips, Tax Returns & letter's from my employers on official letterheads and bank statements showing salary deposits.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> Finally, it's my turn 🙂 received VISA grant today. Thanks to all those forum members, who helped me throughout this period, especially newbienz.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> ...


Congrats Sanjay! Great to see another General Accountant approved.


----------



## lopoh (Jul 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats! Fellow ACT resident here.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my ACT SS (my timeline in my signature) - care to share your timeline on that front? E.g. date applied for ACT sponsorship, ACT CO allocation, and eventual invitation to apply?


I applied through an agent, Can't remember the exact dates but ACT nomination was applied early Aug 2017, and got ITA mid March 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you applied through an agent ?
> ...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > My agent has uploaded all documents but upon querying about informing Co she said she has informed her but checking my mirror account IP button still not clicked and status still "Initial assessment"
> ...


Yes the IP button is active. Agent has responded that she left the button so that Co doesn't make a decision if they're not satisfied with response and they can get back to her if more information is needed. She has instead written them an email notifying that documents have been uploaded.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekshroff said:
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Yes the IP button is active. Agent has responded that she left the button so that Co doesn't make a decision if they're not satisfied with response and they can get back to her if more information is needed. She has instead written them an email notifying that documents have been uploaded.


NEver heard of such a thing

Surprised with the reasoning
I was under the impression that the CO will not touch your file again, till the IP button is pressed

But I am sure what he is doing is correct

Cheers


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the IP button is active. Agent has responded that she left the button so that Co doesn't make a decision if they're not satisfied with response and they can get back to her if more information is needed. She has instead written them an email notifying that documents have been uploaded.
> ...


I had same reasoning as you until today. Although I saw some sense in it, I felt agent was unnecessarily careful as I've seen people with 3 CO contacts who would have pressed IP button more than once yet got subsequent Co contacts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I had same reasoning as you until today. Although I saw some sense in it, I felt agent was unnecessarily careful as I've seen people with 3 CO contacts who would have pressed IP button more than once yet got subsequent Co contacts.


Can’t help it

You have to trust his judgement 

Cheers


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I had same reasoning as you until today. Although I saw some sense in it, I felt agent was unnecessarily careful as I've seen people with 3 CO contacts who would have pressed IP button more than once yet got subsequent Co contacts.




This is seriously mind boggling, but extremely careful approach if the information supplied isn't fully reliable. In my view the application doesn't get back in the queue untill you process the button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Argh! Another day without that email! :0( Starting to hurt a bit now I’ll be honest! So wish there was a way of knowing DHA’s crazy application process! All documents front loaded, no CO, just in that pile somewhere! Day 123 and definitely counting! Xxx


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Usually after how many days co check the case gain after contact ?.. i got co contact on 25th may ,its been 56 days now .....


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

1337 said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > I had same reasoning as you until today. Although I saw some sense in it, I felt agent was unnecessarily careful as I've seen people with 3 CO contacts who would have pressed IP button more than once yet got subsequent Co contacts.
> ...


The agent had asked for more evidence although she believed what I provided would be enough. I had exhausted my options and strongly believed what I provided(relationship evidence) would be enough considering I gathered lots more than required.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Best wishes for future.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


many congrats to u .. all da best for ur future ..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

lopoh said:


> Been following this thread for a while, first post though
> 
> I finally got my golden email yesterday.
> 
> ...


many congrats to u .. All da best for ur future Endeavours..


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Argh! Another day without that email! :0( Starting to hurt a bit now I’ll be honest! So wish there was a way of knowing DHA’s crazy application process! All documents front loaded, no CO, just in that pile somewhere! Day 123 and definitely counting! Xxx



we are in same boat..

Argh! Another day without that email! :0( Starting to hurt alot now I’ll be honest! So wish there was a way of knowing DHA’s crazy application process! All documents front loaded, no CO, just in that pile somewhere! Day 121 and definitely counting!


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> we are in same boat..
> 
> Argh! Another day without that email! :0( Starting to hurt alot now I’ll be honest! So wish there was a way of knowing DHA’s crazy application process! All documents front loaded, no CO, just in that pile somewhere! Day 121 and definitely counting!


Same here... 142 days without CO contact... hope to get good news (golden email) on Monday...


----------



## KelvinLee (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everone. Could anyone help me please? I visited many lawyers to ask about visa 190 for my case. Noone can ask clearly to make me understood. I graduated as Engineering Technologist in July 2016, I has worked full time as Engineering Technologist in Melbourne. I intended to apply for The state sponsorship as graduate because i have an job offer for my qualification in Melbourne. The problem is that graduates have to apply for the State sponsorship " Within 2 years after graduation". I will apply for it after 2 years from my graduation, it would be about 2 years and 3 months from my graduation day which is July 2016. So does anyone know about my case ? Am I eligible to apply for it? Thanks for reading my post


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KelvinLee said:


> Hello everone. Could anyone help me please? I visited many lawyers to ask about visa 190 for my case. Noone can ask clearly to make me understood. I graduated as Engineering Technologist in July 2016, I has worked full time as Engineering Technologist in Melbourne. I intended to apply for The state sponsorship as graduate because i have an job offer for my qualification in Melbourne. The problem is that graduates have to apply for the State sponsorship " Within 2 years after graduation". I will apply for it after 2 years from my graduation, it would be about 2 years and 3 months from my graduation day which is July 2016. So does anyone know about my case ? Am I eligible to apply for it? Thanks for reading my post


Are you currently working in a 457 visa ?
Cheers


----------



## KelvinLee (Jul 20, 2018)

*Visa 190 Victoria*

Hello everone. Could anyone help me please? I visited many lawyers to ask about visa 190 for my case. Noone can answer clearly to make me understood. I graduated as Bachelor of Engineering Technologist in July 2016, I has worked full time as Engineering Technologist in Melbourne from 2016 up to now. I intended to apply for The state sponsorship as a graduate because i have an job offer for my qualification in Melbourne. The problem is that graduates have to apply for the State sponsorship " Within 2 years after their graduation". I will apply for it after 2 years from my graduation, it would be about 2 years and 3 months later from my graduation day which is July 2016. So does anyone know about my case ? Am I eligible to apply for it? Thanks for reading my post[/QUOTE]


----------



## KelvinLee (Jul 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you currently working in a 457 visa ?
> Cheers


I am holding visa 485


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KelvinLee said:


> Hello everone. Could anyone help me please? I visited many lawyers to ask about visa 190 for my case. Noone can ask clearly to make me understood. I graduated as Engineering Technologist in July 2016, I has worked full time as Engineering Technologist in Melbourne. I intended to apply for The state sponsorship as graduate because i have an job offer for my qualification in Melbourne. The problem is that graduates have to apply for the State sponsorship " Within 2 years after graduation". I will apply for it after 2 years from my graduation, it would be about 2 years and 3 months from my graduation day which is July 2016. So does anyone know about my case ? Am I eligible to apply for it? Thanks for reading my post


You have missed the graduation stream bus

You could have applied directly other then a graduate stream also as you were holding a job offer, but that requires at least 5 years experience , so that is also ruled out

Check if the employer is willing to sponsor you for PR or TSS

Cheers


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

What is this famous "IP" button?

Is it the last pop-up after submitting the needed documents, and clicking "Information provided" ??

I was at "Recieved", then "Initial assesment" when CO contacted me, and now am at "Further assesment". Hope I am in the right path!!


In other news, i have seen processing timelines changed to "6 to 7 months"..Interesting times we live in.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Roger. said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > we are in same boat..
> ...


Putting house on the market next week, resignation is written, really hoping to hear in July!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Putting house on the market next week, resignation is written, really hoping to hear in July!!


Not to sound like a party pooper, but that’s the worst decision you could ever take

Immigration is one area, where you can never be sure of grant, unless you have the documents in hand

Cheers


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

loading254 said:


> What is this famous "IP" button?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping the infamous IP button is the same as "I confirm I have provided the required information" in attachments sections. 

My application is also showing 'Further Assessment' so I guess the new document has been recieved.

On the timelines, in recent days, it's taking 30 days on average for grant after submission to CO. Fingers crossed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Processing time*



loading254 said:


> What is this famous "IP" button?
> 
> Is it the last pop-up after submitting the needed documents, and clicking "Information provided" ??
> 
> ...


Yes, the change in processing time has thrown a rope to cling to our hope. Anxiety reduced by a few points


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Putting house on the market next week, resignation is written, really hoping to hear in July!!
> ...


Selling the house? Na, perfect timing, leave it much longer it won’t sell, Summer months are best here, rent til we go, no biggy. When the email does arrive, which I’m confident it will, we’ll fly out. All good.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

1337 said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this famous "IP" button?
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lopoh said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Fellow ACT resident here.
> ...


Wow that's a long wait! 

And you were onshore.. Any reason why it took so long? Or was that the normal processing time back in Aug 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Putting house on the market next week, resignation is written, really hoping to hear in July!!


acting fast  betting all!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Putting house on the market next week, resignation is written, really hoping to hear in July!!
> ...


Not giving up the job til I get that email but resignation is written!! :0). 

House will take at least 8 weeks to go through, so one would hope we’d get grant by then. If not, rent til it arrives!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Wow that's a long wait!
> 
> And you were onshore.. Any reason why it took so long? Or was that the normal processing time back in Aug 2017


most offshore are quick, some get stuck, i guess due to the checks.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

182 days and obviously counting..

Still No CO contact..

Is there any record of direct Grant at this stage??????:ranger:


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

142 days amd counting.
CO contact 04/06 responded 21/06 

anxious and frustrated all at the same time. I try be patient but each day it gets more difficult.

after ae wer invited to apply by NSW we waited 11 weeks for our nomination to be approved, so this really has been a very long process so far.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Selling the house? Na, perfect timing, leave it much longer it won’t sell, Summer months are best here, rent til we go, no biggy. When the email does arrive, which I’m confident it will, we’ll fly out. All good.


Agreed, same here in California. In summers you get the best selling rate.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> 142 days amd counting.
> CO contact 04/06 responded 21/06
> 
> anxious and frustrated all at the same time. I try be patient but each day it gets more difficult.
> ...


Ours happened super quick! EOI with 80 points, got invite 5 days later, approved 18 days later (with one request for missed document) and lodged same day! Super quick... but now on day 123 :0(( Hope we all hear soon!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Selling the house? Na, perfect timing, leave it much longer it won’t sell, Summer months are best here, rent til we go, no biggy. When the email does arrive, which I’m confident it will, we’ll fly out. All good.
> ...


For sure! South facing house which is always great in summer and it will definitely help the sale!


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> For sure! South facing house which is always great in summer and it will definitely help the sale!




Wondering why'd you guys leave California and settle in Australia?

I guess when you've decided you naturally start burning the bridges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

1337 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > For sure! South facing house which is always great in summer and it will definitely help the sale!
> ...


I’m in Wales, UK... lots of reasons to leave! If I was in Cali, I’d prob be good!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's a long wait!
> ...


He/she was onshore! And his grant came relatively quick (4 months), but talking bout his ACT nomination that took 7 odd months. The average processing time now is 3 months for the ACT nomination.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> 182 days and obviously counting..
> 
> Still No CO contact..
> 
> Is there any record of direct Grant at this stage??????


Someone who lodged January 5th 2018, just got a direct on immitracker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> 182 days and obviously counting..
> 
> Still No CO contact..
> 
> Is there any record of direct Grant at this stage??????:ranger:


Yes. There are.  A lot.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> He/she was onshore! And his grant came relatively quick (4 months), but talking bout his ACT nomination that took 7 odd months. The average processing time now is 3 months for the ACT nomination.


They slowed down since past 3 years.. when it was so quick.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Ours happened super quick! EOI with 80 points, got invite 5 days later, approved 18 days later (with one request for missed document) and lodged same day! Super quick... but now on day 123 :0(( Hope we all hear soon!!


well you are low-risk, low risk countries processing time is usually shorter, considerably shorter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> Yes, the change in processing time has thrown a rope to cling to our hope. Anxiety reduced by a few points


it should and would decrease. Less applicants, faster processing, this is how it supposed to be.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Send applications for assessment 2nd of january 2018. Invited on 22nd of march lodge on 11th April. Sold the land, everything was so fast till then. Sitting on day 101 hoping before 120.....


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

reubensmummy said:


> 142 days amd counting.
> CO contact 04/06 responded 21/06
> 
> anxious and frustrated all at the same time. I try be patient but each day it gets more difficult.
> ...


After the CO contact, your file is usually picked up around 45 days later. That's the trend I have seen in other groups too. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

PL2277 said:


> After the CO contact, your file is usually picked up around 45 days later. That's the trend I have seen in other groups too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Interestingly when I go the initial email and responded asking for a clarification, the CO got back to me within 5 hours on email.

What I am hoping for is NO other CO contact. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> Interestingly when I go the initial email and responded asking for a clarification, the CO got back to me within 5 hours on email.
> 
> What I am hoping for is NO other CO contact. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Actually I heard 3-hour stories too. But they are only the exceptions. Probably the CO is in a great mood that day. 

And I am more talking from the perspective of a grant. But yeah, let's hope for the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PL2277 said:


> After the CO contact, your file is usually picked up around 45 days later. That's the trend I have seen in other groups too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


i would say still average is 60 days or something....


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Ours happened super quick! EOI with 80 points, got invite 5 days later, approved 18 days later (with one request for missed document) and lodged same day! Super quick... but now on day 123 :0(( Hope we all hear soon!!
> ...


For invites maybe, not for grant. Even some with CO contact who lodged same time have had theirs, I’m still waiting :0((


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

PL2277 said:


> After the CO contact, your file is usually picked up around 45 days later. That's the trend I have seen in other groups too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


its been 56 days for me after the contact


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> For invites maybe, not for grant. Even some with CO contact who lodged same time have had theirs, I’m still waiting :0((


for Grant low-risk are faster, quite considerably faster.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > For invites maybe, not for grant. Even some with CO contact who lodged same time have had theirs, I’m still waiting :0((
> ...


Mine is super straight forward. 80 points, all docs uploaded, employment (one job in 17 years), qualifications, Vetassess and ielts, payslips, bank statements, police, meds and the rest, but still waiting. Guess the waiting list is just a big one!


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello friends

Hope you guys doing good..
I want to ask...can secondary applicant travel first then the praimary applicant ?


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

KelvinLee said:


> Hello everone. Could anyone help me please? I visited many lawyers to ask about visa 190 for my case. Noone can ask clearly to make me understood. I graduated as Engineering Technologist in July 2016, I has worked full time as Engineering Technologist in Melbourne. I intended to apply for The state sponsorship as graduate because i have an job offer for my qualification in Melbourne. The problem is that graduates have to apply for the State sponsorship " Within 2 years after graduation". I will apply for it after 2 years from my graduation, it would be about 2 years and 3 months from my graduation day which is July 2016. So does anyone know about my case ? Am I eligible to apply for it? Thanks for reading my post


It's always good to approach a registered migration agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amey said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Hope you guys doing good..
> I want to ask...can secondary applicant travel first then the praimary applicant ?


After the PR is granted , there is no difference in primary and secondary applicant 

All those who got the PR are equal in the eyes of Immigration and have the same rights and duties
So anyone is free to travel as and when they want in any sequence as long as they all complete it before the IED

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Mine is super straight forward. 80 points, all docs uploaded, employment (one job in 17 years), qualifications, Vetassess and ielts, payslips, bank statements, police, meds and the rest, but still waiting. Guess the waiting list is just a big one!


I presume somewhere a box remains to be ticked

You just have to wait it out patiently 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is super straight forward. 80 points, all docs uploaded, employment (one job in 17 years), qualifications, Vetassess and ielts, payslips, bank statements, police, meds and the rest, but still waiting. Guess the waiting list is just a big one!
> ...


Yip


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Priyankak said:


> It's always good to approach a registered migration agent.


Second that, forum is forum, professionals are professionals.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> 182 days and obviously counting..
> 
> Still No CO contact..
> 
> Is there any record of direct Grant at this stage??????:ranger:


I was just wondering that since you have crossed 180 days, can you not send an email to DHA for inquiry about your case?

Maybe seniors can give more guidance on it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roger. said:


> I was just wondering that since you have crossed 180 days, can you not send an email to DHA for inquiry about your case?
> 
> Maybe seniors can give more guidance on it.


It never helps.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It never helps.


Sorry but just wondering why it wouldn't help as its been long wait without CO contact so i believe they should at least inform the status of the application.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Roger. said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > It never helps.
> ...


I though you could once your over the maximum time they say. Mines currently in 6-7 months so come Oct I’ll be doing same if I’ve not received by then... and their timeline stays the same


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Amey said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends
> ...


What is this IED stands for??


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

Amey said:


> What is this IED stands for??


Initial Entry Date - the date before which you HAVE to enter Australia and get your passport stamped at immigration.


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Mine is super straight forward. 80 points, all docs uploaded, employment (one job in 17 years), qualifications, Vetassess and ielts, payslips, bank statements, police, meds and the rest, but still waiting. Guess the waiting list is just a big one!


Which skill category have you applied into?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PL2277 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is super straight forward. 80 points, all docs uploaded, employment (one job in 17 years), qualifications, Vetassess and ielts, payslips, bank statements, police, meds and the rest, but still waiting. Guess the waiting list is just a big one!
> ...


225113 Marketing Specialist


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roger. said:


> Sorry but just wondering why it wouldn't help as its been long wait without CO contact so i believe they should at least inform the status of the application.


because these are guidelines SLA i.e. 6-7-12 months as per global visa processing timelines, no one promises to give the visa within this time, hence, they will send a standard response: we are processing your application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> I though you could once your over the maximum time they say. Mines currently in 6-7 months so come Oct I’ll be doing same if I’ve not received by then... and their timeline stays the same


Please read above.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, just a quick query regarding filling in form 80. 
What is the purpose of the form and is all information provided cross checked ? The reason I’m asking is as I have missed to mention 1 employment for 5 months. Didn’t claim exp points for those. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone, just a quick query regarding filling in form 80.
> What is the purpose of the form and is all information provided cross checked ? The reason I’m asking is as I have missed to mention 1 employment for 5 months. Didn’t claim exp points for those.
> 
> 
> ...


EVery form that you submit is important, and should be expected to be cross checked

If I were in your shoes, I would file a form 1023 and get it out of the way

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> EVery form that you submit is important, and should be expected to be cross checked
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would file a form 1023 and get it out of the way
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for that. The issue here is that I got on bad terms with my employer and had to leave unexpectedly and planned on never mentioning that employment anywhere as I wasn’t claiming points for it. It was a casual role for 5 months. Even if is cross checked, the employer would deny the fact that I was working there. Hence I decided not to fill this in altogether. Rest all my details are up to date. As per my understanding, form 80 is just for record keeping purpose. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that. The issue here is that I got on bad terms with my employer and had to leave unexpectedly and planned on never mentioning that employment anywhere as I wasn’t claiming points for it. It was a casual role for 5 months. Even if is cross checked, the employer would deny the fact that I was working there. Hence I decided not to fill this in altogether. Rest all my details are up to date. As per my understanding, form 80 is just for record keeping purpose.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I am sure your information is better then mine as you are directly affected by it

When I filled my Form 80, I was very careful so that I did not miss any point

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am sure your information is better then mine as you are directly affected by it
> 
> When I filled my Form 80, I was very careful so that I did not miss any point
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for that. Anyone else faced a similar issue and encountered any problem with form 80 ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that. The issue here is that I got on bad terms with my employer and had to leave unexpectedly and planned on never mentioning that employment anywhere as I wasn’t claiming points for it. It was a casual role for 5 months. Even if is cross checked, the employer would deny the fact that I was working there. Hence I decided not to fill this in altogether. Rest all my details are up to date. As per my understanding, form 80 is just for record keeping purpose.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Form 80 asks for all employment no exceptions, dha does not verify unclaimed experience.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey Guys, i have a couple of questions about Form 80

First of all I was once rejected a tourist visa to Canada and I am disclosing it. Later on I applied it and got the tourist visa. Is there a place where I can attach both the visa refusal letter and then the visa grant letter. ( Which section we upload it)

Secondly where do we upload the USA social security number. Any specific section ?

Thirdly, for personal contacts, I have a close friend but he might be hesitant in giving his information. If I say no to to the question where it says that do you know any personal contact, would that make a difference. Will the CO reach back to me stating that i atleast give one persons name. 

Fourthly I have lived in around ten places in the last 10 years. Since the addresses section is only 5 places , is it possible that I could recreate the table with 11 columns and name it 17 A . Then on the question 17, just say that "Please refer to 17 A on the next page." That way it would be more convenient. I am doing this for addresses and international movement while for Employment I will utilise the section T. Is that fine?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey Guys, i have a couple of questions about Form 80
> 
> First of all I was once rejected a tourist visa to Canada and I am disclosing it. Later on I applied it and got the tourist visa. Is there a place where I can attach both the visa refusal letter and then the visa grant letter. ( Which section we upload it)
> 
> ...



!. my agent uploaded with scanned form 80 i think (i had refusals too)
2. i mentioned my ssn in national ids section 
3. not sure, i guess friends are friends... they may not want to share details, just name them? 
4. that's what i've done, separate page for addresses and travel history


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> !. my agent uploaded with scanned form 80 i think (i had refusals too)
> 2. i mentioned my ssn in national ids section
> 3. not sure, i guess friends are friends... they may not want to share details, just name them?
> 4. that's what i've done, separate page for addresses and travel history


Thank you so much. But do you know where your agent uploaded the SSN under which category . Also any category for visa refusal.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> Thank you so much. But do you know where your agent uploaded the SSN under which category . Also any category for visa refusal.


he didn't upload the card, just mentioned the number in the form 80, national ID - i listed SSN number


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> he didn't upload the card, just mentioned the number in the form 80, national ID - i listed SSN number


Sounda good. And what about the visa refusal. Was there a section where we can upload the letter(s). Just to make life easy for CO


----------



## famynet (Apr 1, 2018)

*Fady*

I got co Contact on 13th of June lodged on 12-March asking for pcc for my wife on a country she stayed only 3months and wife functional English i made the pcc and sent email to them as instructions to pay VAC 2.
When they will send that invoice anybody can assume.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

they shouldn't be asking for a PCC if it's less than 1 year tho


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

famynet said:


> I got co Contact on 13th of June lodged on 12-March asking for pcc for my wife on a country she stayed only 3months and wife functional English i made the pcc and sent email to them as instructions to pay VAC 2.
> When they will send that invoice anybody can assume.


it can take anything, from 2 weeks to 12 months (yes, there are some cases like that)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> they shouldn't be asking for a PCC if it's less than 1 year tho


CO have a lot of discretionary powers

They can ask or waive off PCC and medicals also

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure your information is better then mine as you are directly affected by it
> ...


I would advise you read the section right at the beginning regarding the integrity of your application, and then part S of form 80. 

Leaving out a small insignificant detail like that could potentially work against your whole application. Worse still it works against you in a few years after you are nicely settled in Australia. 

I don't understand why one would take that risk. Just declare it.. If you're really concerned - in part T elaborate and say that you left that employment on bad terms.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would advise you read the section right at the beginning regarding the integrity of your application, and then part S of form 80.
> 
> Leaving out a small insignificant detail like that could potentially work against your whole application. Worse still it works against you in a few years after you are nicely settled in Australia.
> 
> I don't understand why one would take that risk. Just declare it.. If you're really concerned - in part T elaborate and say that you left that employment on bad terms.


Second that.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Can CO ask for Polio as i am from Pakistan ? I haven’t visited Pakistan for more than 2 weeks in last 5 years. Should I do vaccination and upload before CO asks ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Can CO ask for Polio as i am from Pakistan ? I haven’t visited Pakistan for more than 2 weeks in last 5 years. Should I do vaccination and upload before CO asks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would upload it

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Can CO ask for Polio as i am from Pakistan ? I haven’t visited Pakistan for more than 2 weeks in last 5 years. Should I do vaccination and upload before CO asks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it is according to requirements, then yes, if it is a mistake then clarify why you are being requested it.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello friends,
Is it mandatory to work under same anzsco code after getting 190 grant for the same..
I'm RN in anzsco(child and family), do i need to search for the same occupation or can go for anyone else like RN(critical care/paedetric/emergency/heart unit/cancer unit nurse etc...
You answer would be appritiated.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Can CO ask for Polio as i am from Pakistan ? I haven’t visited Pakistan for more than 2 weeks in last 5 years. Should I do vaccination and upload before CO asks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you from Pakistan, than you have to do it. Always preferred


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Amey said:


> Hello friends,
> Is it mandatory to work under same anzsco code after getting 190 grant for the same..
> I'm RN in anzsco(child and family), do i need to search for the same occupation or can go for anyone else like RN(critical care/paedetric/emergency/heart unit/cancer unit nurse etc...
> You answer would be appritiated.


You can work under any department.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

Amey said:


> Hello friends,
> Is it mandatory to work under same anzsco code after getting 190 grant for the same..
> I'm RN in anzsco(child and family), do i need to search for the same occupation or can go for anyone else like RN(critical care/paedetric/emergency/heart unit/cancer unit nurse etc...
> You answer would be appritiated.


Nopes. You can seek any employment.


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> 225113 Marketing Specialist


So although this is a rare ANZCO category and I personally haven't come across people from this code; but generally speaking, 80 points is a very healthy point total. So in case everything else is fine (like employee verification in case the CO plans to do it, etc), there shouldn't be issues. As soon as they require this code, 80 points will be a very healthy score.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello wise ones!
I need your help, after lodging the visa application i found out that my wife's father's surname was mentioned incorrectly in her degree certificate. She'e my co-applicant and i am not claiming points for her education / experience. What should I do?


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello guys... my question is about a strange problem regarding ( Health declaration )
I have received 190 invitation from QLD 3 days ago, and I have clicked Apply from skill select which transfered me to immiaccount. I have created a new account. And it had linked successfully all my EOI data. I completed all the 17 pages of the application and the status now is ( Awaiting documents). As you may know the Payment is after uploading documents reference to the new changes after 1st July 2018. The problem here is that I created new application then my health declaration. But I cann't find my visa type ( Skilled-Nominated-190) !!!! Only 189 in addition to about another 10 types!! And I am not alone, another 2 people have same issue. Please refer to attached screenshot. Please help guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Hello wise ones!
> I need your help, after lodging the visa application i found out that my wife's father's surname was mentioned incorrectly in her degree certificate. She'e my co-applicant and i am not claiming points for her education / experience. What should I do?


How are you proving her functional English ?

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey all,

Another name related query. I’m the secondary applicant on the application. I have my birth certificate which just mentions my parent’s names (just says son of xx and xy). However, my dad changed his name a few years ago. Would I have to also attach the affidavit for his name change and a copy of his passport for the new name? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Hello All,


I have applied for State Nomination and received an Invitation to Lodge from BSMQ, however I have couple of queries:


Can I update Work Experience in my EOI so home affairs can see my updated points? Well I will finish 1-year next month in Australia. I will be able to claim 5 extra points.

Also, Can I update my EOI if it does not change with current points that I have claimed? - I have submitted my work experience according to my offer letters and documents, and not VETASSESS skill assessment report. Should I have mentioned according to VETASSESS Skill Assessment Outcomes? My point will not change even if I update as per skill assessment report.


Should I have mentioned Not Relevant Work Experience in EOI if it mentioned in VETASSESS outcomes? I have 3 work experiences which are not relevant to skilled employment.


Please clear my doubts, your inputs will be highly appreciated.

** I haven't received an Invitation to Lodge a Visa email from Home Affairs.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi. 

Yes. You can make changes to your EOI until you receive the final invite from QLD. I’m guessing you’ve received the pre-invite. Once the final invite comes in, the EOI gets locked and you cannot make any changes to that. You can create a new EOI if you so wish to. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Another name related query. I’m the secondary applicant on the application. I have my birth certificate which just mentions my parent’s names (just says son of xx and xy). However, my dad changed his name a few years ago. Would I have to also attach the affidavit for his name change and a copy of his passport for the new name?
> 
> ...


I would have attached it and closed the issue
When filling forms when asked if your father was known by any other name, don’t forget to give the old name

Cheers


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

[just ranting...]

The whole process has been so painful.... Specially over the last 3/4 weeks. I just noticed that previously, there were some grant notifications on Saturdays (in immitracker), but for the last 4 weeks, there is none on Saturdays. I guess they have cut more staffs...

122 days and counting... I know there are people who has waited much longer... but still... sigh.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would have attached it and closed the issue
> When filling forms when asked if your father was known by any other name, don’t forget to give the old name
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for that mate. I still have not submitted any documents as yet. Still in the process of collating all docs and indexing them in a logical order. I suppose I shall also attach the affidavit for dad’s name change and also mention the same in form 80. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

webtonmoy said:


> [just ranting...]
> 
> The whole process has been so painful.... Specially over the last 3/4 weeks. I just noticed that previously, there were some grant notifications on Saturdays (in immitracker), but for the last 4 weeks, there is none on Saturdays. I guess they have cut more staffs...
> 
> 122 days and counting... I know there are people who has waited much longer... but still... sigh.


Hang in there 🙂

Do also note the vast majority of applicants do not use the tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PL2277 said:


> So although this is a rare ANZCO category and I personally haven't come across people from this code; but generally speaking, 80 points is a very healthy point total. So in case everything else is fine (like employee verification in case the CO plans to do it, etc), there shouldn't be issues. As soon as they require this code, 80 points will be a very healthy score.


Sales and Marketing Manager - is extremly hard code to get an iTA...


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I was contacted by CO on 2 May 2018, provided the documetns on 3 May 2018.
Second CO contact was made on 6 June 2018, provided documents (AFP Clearance) on 13 June 2018.
When will I get my PR? Is there anybody with similar timeline who have god PR?

Thanks


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.

I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):

Positive Skill Assessment from ACS: 15 January 2018
ANZSCO Code: 223211 (ICT Trainer)
Points: 70+5
Age: 30
Education: 30
English: 10
State Nomination: 5
VIC state nomination: 21 March 2018
Submitted PR Application: 23 March 2018
Direct Grant: 23 July 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...


Haha awesome! Congratulations - do stick around


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> [just ranting...]
> 
> The whole process has been so painful.... Specially over the last 3/4 weeks. I just noticed that previously, there were some grant notifications on Saturdays (in immitracker), but for the last 4 weeks, there is none on Saturdays. I guess they have cut more staffs...
> 
> 122 days and counting... I know there are people who has waited much longer... but still... sigh.


Congratulations webtonmoy!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amavai (Jul 9, 2018)

I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.

Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????


-----------------------------------------------------------


ANZSCO : 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
ACS Assessment : 24/10/2017
EOI Lodged: 12/03/2018
VIC Nomination Lodged : 12/03/2018 
VIC Nomination Approval : 20/03/2018 
Visa Lodged : 24/03/2018
MEDICAL: 17/04/2018
Visa Grant : ??????? 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Points 55+5
Age: 30
Education: 15
Overseas Work Experience: 5
Australia Work Experience: 5
VIC State Sponsorship: 5
PTE: 0 ( Competent )


Still I am waiting for my Direct grant :ranger::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::behindsofa:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...



Woohooooo!!!. I should launch a rant too!!.. maybe there's a guardian angel in this forum reading about our pain and tribulations..

congrats buddy!!

am at day 130 now after visa launch , and day 11 after CO contact.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

How many days shall we wait after CO contact? I am on 48th day after CO Contact and 40th day after docs upload.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

amavai said:


> I have Lodged my EOI on 12th Mar 2018 under 190 Visa for Computer Network and Systems Enginee (263111 ) for Victoria State. I got an invitiation within one week and logdged my VISA on 24th March and also I completed my Medical on 17th April and attached all the requested documents.
> 
> Still I am waiting for my Grant? Can some1 please let me know how long it will take to get the direct grant????
> 
> ...


With such points, you are pretty lucky to have gotten the nomination!!. It is quite tough for vic and nsw in our area of expertise(Yes, am in the same ANZO too).

If you submitted on march, and NO co contanct, there's a 75% chance by end of next month you will have it.


----------



## webtonmoy (Jul 2, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Woohooooo!!!. I should launch a rant too!!.. maybe there's a guardian angel in this forum reading about our pain and tribulations..
> 
> congrats buddy!!
> 
> am at day 130 now after visa launch , and day 11 after CO contact.


Thanks. Hope you will get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...


Thats so wonderful...... transformation of emotions in 1hour....... realy happy for you........... 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻 congratulations


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> How many days shall we wait after CO contact? I am on 48th day after CO Contact and 40th day after docs upload.


I am on 58 day mate..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...


Many congratulations 😊


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am on 58 day mate..




Ronsingh a fellow accountant, why did the CO contact you ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
Final grant awaited


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 58 day mate..
> ...


For pcc, birth certificate, and pte score..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> How many days shall we wait after CO contact? I am on 48th day after CO Contact and 40th day after docs upload.


it may take a while, really, seems to be 6-12 weeks for most.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...



Patience is the key.  Glad that you got the grant. All the best!!


----------



## amavai (Jul 9, 2018)

EOI Lodged: 12/03/2018
VIC Nomination Lodged : 12/03/2018 
VIC Nomination Approval : 20/03/2018 
Visa Lodged : 24/03/2018
MEDICAL: 17/04/2018
Visa Grant : ???????

Awaiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::amen:

121 days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amavai said:


> EOI Lodged: 12/03/2018
> VIC Nomination Lodged : 12/03/2018
> VIC Nomination Approval : 20/03/2018
> Visa Lodged : 24/03/2018
> ...


there is march grant reported.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PL2277 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 225113 Marketing Specialist
> ...


Thanks, but I’m assuming the already require it as they invited me? From what I understand, once I’ve lodged that becomes irrelevant? I’m just in the wait pile with all other occupations? Thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> PL2277 said:
> 
> 
> > So although this is a rare ANZCO category and I personally haven't come across people from this code; but generally speaking, 80 points is a very healthy point total. So in case everything else is fine (like employee verification in case the CO plans to do it, etc), there shouldn't be issues. As soon as they require this code, 80 points will be a very healthy score.
> ...


235113 is marketing specialist, I had invite in 5 working days :0))


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

webtonmoy said:


> Looks like my ranting an hour ago worked as a counter-curse.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the grant email!! Finally! I have read this forum and found support in the community. I will be happy to support the community and help anyone in anyway, if I can. I am sharing my timeline and other information (from memory):
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats! Lodged day before you, rant approaching!!! :0))


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am on 58 day mate..



good luck mate. Please share your progress, if any.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> PL2277 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Points become irrelevant once you have an invitation to apply 🙂


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

webtonmoy said:


> [just ranting...]
> 
> The whole process has been so painful.... Specially over the last 3/4 weeks. I just noticed that previously, there were some grant notifications on Saturdays (in immitracker), but for the last 4 weeks, there is none on Saturdays. I guess they have cut more staffs...
> 
> 122 days and counting... I know there are people who has waited much longer... but still... sigh.


Congrats buddy ...I am on day 124 lodged on 22 March as a system analyst ..hopefully will not have to wait much longer...🤞


----------



## A.huss (Jul 9, 2018)

A.huss said:


> Hello guys... my question is about a strange problem regarding ( Health declaration )
> I have received 190 invitation from QLD 3 days ago, and I have clicked Apply from skill select which transfered me to immiaccount. I have created a new account. And it had linked successfully all my EOI data. I completed all the 17 pages of the application and the status now is ( Awaiting documents). As you may know the Payment is after uploading documents reference to the new changes after 1st July 2018. The problem here is that I created new application then my health declaration. But I cann't find my visa type ( Skilled-Nominated-190) !!!! Only 189 in addition to about another 10 types!! And I am not alone, another 2 people have same issue. Please refer to attached screenshot. Please help guys


Any help guys?? Those who received invitation after 1st July?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 58 day mate..
> ...


Have got any co contact or Employment verifications ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > PL2277 said:
> ...


Exactly as a thought... just in the queue. Lots close to my lodgement date and after have been granted but I understand everyone is different. There are 4 of us so over 50 docs attached in total... maybe all the staff are avoiding picking up mine!! :0)).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Four of you guys! Wow that's a large application - so yeah I would expect them to take longer. Good news is you are at the last stage more or less. 

My worry at the moment is a new DHA skills list will be released with my occupation removed from it.. Now that would be a proper Greek tragedy (I'm still waiting on state sponsorship).


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


Mum, Dad, Son, Daughter, can’t leave them behind!! :0) Hopefully, but I guess every day is a day closer right! Hope the list comes soon and you’re on it!! Let us know!!


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How are you proving her functional English ?
> 
> Cheers


Her PTE score

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

RhiC said:


> Mum, Dad, Son, Daughter, can’t leave them behind!! :0) Hopefully, but I guess every day is a day closer right! Hope the list comes soon and you’re on it!! Let us know!!


How do you plan to get your parents here?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*March grant*



andreyx108b said:


> there is march grant reported.


Hi Andrey,

What does that mean? Don't we already have several March grants on immitracker? Don't get me wrong - I am just trying to make sure I am reading the tracker properly (and reading through the right tracker as well  )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> How do you plan to get your parents here?


You misunderstood I think
Mum dad are him and wife
+ the 2 children
Total 4 persons in the application 
All covered under the application 

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

kaju said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Mum, Dad, Son, Daughter, can’t leave them behind!! :0) Hopefully, but I guess every day is a day closer right! Hope the list comes soon and you’re on it!! Let us know!!
> ...


No, sorry, there’s 4 of us... we’re the mum and dad, 2 kids :0)


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> > How do you plan to get your parents here?
> ...


Yes NB, although I’m the Mum :0)
(main applicant)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Yes NB, although I’m the Mum :0)
> (main applicant)


Sorry

High time to get over the mindset that the main applicant is the husband

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Yes NB, although I’m the Mum :0)
> ...


Forgiven. Just need that email to come through! Argh, Day 126 with no CO. Figured if something was wrong they’d have got in contact by now? Some who had lodged same time and got CO have had theirs already... rubbish :0(( #hanginginthere... just


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I have been following this forum from 2-3 months and getting estimate for my golden e-mail. But now, m very much worried. I have submitted fees on 13 March, Co contacted me on 26th June for 815 form for my son..Now, I am on 132 day and worried how long I need to wait. Any estimates, when can I expect my golden e-mail because as per immitracker, march cases are almost completed..I have applied in Software engineer...Thanks In advance for your reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been following this forum from 2-3 months and getting estimate for my golden e-mail. But now, m very much worried. I have submitted fees on 13 March, Co contacted me on 26th June for 815 form for my son..Now, I am on 132 day and worried how long I need to wait. Any estimates, when can I expect my golden e-mail because as per immitracker, march cases are almost completed..I have applied in Software engineer...Thanks In advance for your reply.


there is no gurantee that each case will be processed within X number of months, sometimes it just takes longer, but i am sure you will hear soon based on the general trend.


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> there is no gurantee that each case will be processed within X number of months, sometimes it just takes longer, but i am sure you will hear soon based on the general trend.


Thanks for your reply mate...I just wish it will be soon and with positive result...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been following this forum from 2-3 months and getting estimate for my golden e-mail. But now, m very much worried. I have submitted fees on 13 March, Co contacted me on 26th June for 815 form for my son..Now, I am on 132 day and worried how long I need to wait. Any estimates, when can I expect my golden e-mail because as per immitracker, march cases are almost completed..I have applied in Software engineer...Thanks In advance for your reply.


No one can predict a grant and especially not immitracker

It’s a waste of time and energy

You have to wait patiently as all other members are doing
Scrutiny has gone up and so there are bound to be delays

You have to grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 6th June. I submitted all that I could. Here and there, there have been mentions about form 80 amd 122. Do you think I should submit form 80/122 as well for the safer side? I know people usually submit that when CO asks for it but do you think it would be much better if we submit it proactively in order avoid any unnecessary delays?

Cheers
Vinay

ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 
Points: 75+5 
Age: 32
Positive Skill Assessment from ACS: 2nd May 2018 
EOI submission: 4th May 2018
NSW state nomination: 18th May 2018 Submitted visa Application: 6th June 2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Advik25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Seniors,
> ...


Any indication on mine using general trend? Lodged with everything including PCC, Meds, 80, 1221 etc on Mar 20. Will the fact there’s 4 of us on the application delay it? Kids only young, no points being claimed for Hubby. No CO as of yet, day 126


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 6th June. I submitted all that I could. Here and there, there have been mentions about form 80 amd 122. Do you think I should submit form 80/122 as well for the safer side? I know people usually submit that when CO asks for it but do you think it would be much better if we submit it proactively in order avoid any unnecessary delays?
> 
> ...


Most of the members of the forum including me uploaded form 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants voluntarily in the beginning itself

Cheers


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Take a chill  guys no need to worry , sooner or later it will come, divert your mind on something else, like save money, play , netflix, lose weight etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been following this forum from 2-3 months and getting estimate for my golden e-mail. But now, m very much worried. I have submitted fees on 13 March, Co contacted me on 26th June for 815 form for my son..Now, I am on 132 day and worried how long I need to wait. Any estimates, when can I expect my golden e-mail because as per immitracker, march cases are almost completed..I have applied in Software engineer...Thanks In advance for your reply.


immitracker accuracy is about 90%, i mean 90% get a grant within estimated timeline, so you can solidly rely on it, its also easy to verify.


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
EOI filed 9th Jan 2018
Points 70 including SS
Anzeco 263111
I am not sure if I can expect a invite soon as I believe people having 75 plus points have got there grants.
Requesting some feedback from the esteemed forum members as to when i can expect some news.
Truly appreciate the feedback


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Onkarmech said:


> Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
> EOI filed 9th Jan 2018
> Points 70 including SS
> Anzeco 263111
> ...




Better to post this query in NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP thread. This one is for discussing post-invite stuff.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> immitracker accuracy is about 90%, i mean 90% get a grant within estimated timeline, so you can solidly rely on it, its also easy to verify.


But as per immitracker, March cases are almost done...This is the reason I am worried now...


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the guidance...Will connect on the other thread.. 🙂


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Advik25 said:


> But as per immitracker, March cases are almost done...This is the reason I am worried now...


you see, there are cases, when some CO teams working slower than the rest, hence the delay, in other cases, checks (especially external checks) take longer... i was the same waiting for my grant, while most got theirs, my was pending... i was worried, but then I got it  happies day of my life... and you will get it! Try to focus on planning your move.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

anyone has experience for TAS 190 Category 1 graduate.( have a 2 year degree)
Breakdown of points

age - 30
english - 20
education 15
aus study - 5
regional study - 5
ss - 5

what are my chances?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Advik25 said:
> 
> 
> > But as per immitracker, March cases are almost done...This is the reason I am worried now...
> ...


And what about feb cases, many of the feb cases with co contact are all waiting..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> anyone has experience for TAS 190 Category 1 graduate.( have a 2 year degree)
> Breakdown of points
> 
> age - 30
> ...


You better to find Tasmania thread, and share there, this is a wrong thread.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Advik25 said:
> 
> 
> > But as per immitracker, March cases are almost done...This is the reason I am worried now...
> ...


so people from feb cases who are waiting after the co contacts are waiting due to exterenal checks ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> so people from feb cases who are waiting after the co contacts are waiting due to exterenal checks ??


i listed few reasons, right?  and i am sure there are some other...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > so people from feb cases who are waiting after the co contacts are waiting due to exterenal checks ??
> ...


Ok thanks ..i thought u particularly stressed on external checks.. So what are the chances for feb cases? I am on 58 day after the co contact 😕


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

CO contacted us today to provide pccs for spouse which already submitted and for main applicant consent of disclosure of information Nz


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

megateja said:


> CO contacted us today to provide pccs for spouse which already submitted and for main applicant consent of disclosure of information Nz


What's your lodgement date?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Advik25 said:
> ...


I don't know about external checks but I am in the waitlist too.. filed on 20th Feb,Co contact came in on 29 May asking for my Birth Certificate, which was already provided but still uploaded one more time and now waiting for next response.


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Thanks, but I’m assuming the already require it as they invited me? From what I understand, once I’ve lodged that becomes irrelevant? I’m just in the wait pile with all other occupations? Thanks!


Hi RhiC,

Nothing is irrelevant at any stage. Actually, we have no idea what is and what is not relevant. The process works in a very opaque manner and everything that we "know" is from generic understanding and creating probabilities. 

Like I said, 80 points is a very good total (also based on my observations). We have no idea if they work month-wise (I have seen March grants while Feb applicants are still waiting), or is ANZCO code-wise, or employment requirement wise, or some other basis. 

So relax, keep your fingers crossed, be happy that you have a score of 80, have got an ITA and wait.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

milindpatel26 said:


> What's your lodgement date?


29 th march 2018 u can see in my signature


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PL2277 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I’m assuming the already require it as they invited me? From what I understand, once I’ve lodged that becomes irrelevant? I’m just in the wait pile with all other occupations? Thanks!
> ...


Yes, no problem here, just chilling and living. Would be nice if it came soon though, but I’m not gonna get stressed over something I can not control. It’ll come when it comes. Xx


----------



## Gibbobreaks (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?

Thank you


----------



## Gibbobreaks (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?

Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Gibbobreaks said:


> Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?
> 
> Thank you


The 190 occupation list is the STSOL list, if you're keen on Sydney (NSW) then just go to the state website directly and look up the NSW 190 list and the conditions needed.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Gibbobreaks said:


> Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




With 189 Visa, you can live and work anywhere in Australia while with 190 you are stuck with one state for two years. Why are you considering 190 where you already lodged 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gibbobreaks said:


> Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?
> 
> Thank you


189 will give you the leverage of taking up work anywhere in Australia and 190 will make you committed to only 1 state in Australia. That's the disadvantage of 190 over 189. 

Having said that, since you already plan to work in Sydney (Assuming it's not just a whim), you should lodge 190 for NSW as it will provide you with 5 additional points for SS. 

And yes, you can lodge as many applications as you wish to simultaneously. However keep in mind the monetary investment will keep on climbing with each additional application.

The list of jobs covered under 189 and 190 are different. Your job code might or might not be present in 190. You shall have to search for it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gibbobreaks said:


> Hi, I already have lodged a 189 application but am intending to live and work in sydney, how do I go about applying for a 190? Can I do this simultaneously? I can't find the 190 occupations list anywhere?
> 
> Thank you


Just create a new EOI for 190 and mark it for NSW

The state will send you a pre invite if they find your EOI interesting 

The list of codes NSW intends to invite in this FY, is still not declared, but that doesn’t stop you from lodging the EOI

Cheers


----------



## anuj4frens (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi Guys,
A quick query I have lodged my 190 (NSW) visa application on 23rd March, CO contact on 5 June, responded the same day.

My query is I am in Melbourne currently (reached here on 21st July) on a business visa (600) for a short trip. Do I need to update the same to CO. If yes how do I update them?

Regards
Anuj


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Medical for 189 and 190 same?*

To all peeps who recently lodged visa, in my health declaration, I don't see 190 in visa option. Can I choose 189 and use for 190?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> To all peeps who recently lodged visa, in my health declaration, I don't see 190 in visa option. Can I choose 189 and use for 190?


Someone on the forum shared that 190/489 isn't available for My Health Declarations anymore (see: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations)

I would personally wait for CO contact.

Given 189 requires the same health check-up, if you do go down that road do keep us updated if it all works out!


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Deependra_Sharma said:
> 
> 
> > How many days shall we wait after CO contact? I am on 48th day after CO Contact and 40th day after docs upload.
> ...



Hi few days ago I was on my 7th month after application sent. CO contacted me 3 weeks ago and I provided all yhe documents 18 days ago.

As I am on the 10% of the people over the 7 months is it silly to just try to contact the CO asking for an update?
Or is it always better to shut up,head down and wait?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Someone on the forum shared that 190/489 isn't available for My Health Declarations anymore (see: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations)
> 
> I would personally wait for CO contact.
> 
> Given 189 requires the same health check-up, if you do go down that road do keep us updated if it all works out!


I think it’s a step towards deliberately delaying processing time

Looks like They may now insist you do the medicals only when the hap id is generated by the CO
Just my gut feeling

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Someone on the forum shared that 190/489 isn't available for My Health Declarations anymore (see: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations)
> 
> I would personally wait for CO contact.
> 
> Given 189 requires the same health check-up, if you do go down that road do keep us updated if it all works out!



Will wait then. Thank you!!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I think it’s a step towards deliberately delaying processing time
> 
> Looks like They may now insist you do the medicals only when the hap id is generated by the CO
> Just my gut feeling
> ...


May be, will wait then.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

When do you think they'll start processing April and May applications?


----------



## amavai (Jul 9, 2018)

EOI Lodged: 12/03/2018
VIC Nomination Lodged : 12/03/2018 
VIC Nomination Approval : 20/03/2018 
Visa Lodged : 24/03/2018
MEDICAL: 17/04/2018
Visa Grant : ???????

Awaiting :a men:

122 days When MAN :ranger: :violin:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I think it’s a step towards deliberately delaying processing time
> 
> Looks like They may now insist you do the medicals only when the hap id is generated by the CO
> Just my gut feeling
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised!

As 190 / 489 is prioritised over 189, I would expect 189 to be removed too. Unless it is an error as some other members have mentioned. 

Perhaps it has to do with the department not being able to control occupation ceilings for 190 / 489 - using the medicals as a bottleneck they will be able to indirectly delay certain occupations from being granted. But that's just me and my conspiracy theories!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I think it’s a step towards deliberately delaying processing time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My agent insisted that I wait till the HAP ID is generated to start my medicals. I would be lodging my application only next week. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> My agent insisted that I wait till the HAP ID is generated to start my medicals. I would be lodging my application only next week.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Mara agents prefer to use the hap I’d generated by the CO
Most don’t advise their clients to get medicals done earlier

I am sure they must be having their own reasons


Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

HELP! Had request this morning for meds, even though I uploaded them Mar 27th! How do I do this? Just email him back with HAP IDs? It’s 5am here, want to reply now! :0) Thanks


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> When do you think they'll start processing April and May applications?


hi, 
Did you get any CO contact ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> HELP! Had request this morning for meds, even though I uploaded them Mar 27th! How do I do this? Just email him back with HAP IDs? It’s 5am here, want to reply now! :0) Thanks


Did you check the Immiaccount dashboard for medicals ?

Does it still show no action required for all applicants?

If so, email him back giving the hap Ids , date you did did the tests and any other confirmation you have of you having completed the tests

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > HELP! Had request this morning for meds, even though I uploaded them Mar 27th! How do I do this? Just email him back with HAP IDs? It’s 5am here, want to reply now! :0) Thanks
> ...


Yip, ‘health clearance provided - no action required’. Will do now, thanks!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Guess I’m looking at min 28 days til reply? It’s only been 3 hours since he mailed!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Guess I’m looking at min 28 days til reply? It’s only been 3 hours since he mailed!


Who knows he/she might tick you off in a couple of hours  

Good news is someone is looking at your application!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I’m looking at min 28 days til reply? It’s only been 3 hours since he mailed!
> ...


Yeh good news for sure, although info was already there! Yeh, let’s hope he’s still sitting at his desk... although I guess all emails go to one place? Thanks! Xx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Just anecdotally I've noticed a lot of CO requests for docos already provided, either they're human and make mistakes, the files were uploaded under the wrong section, or there's quite a few files that get corrupted when uploading. 

Either way.. You have done all within your power to minimise CO contact 🙂


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


I agree, seen a lot of this lately! Was hoping to get direct grant, hence uploading everything at the very start but they could have asked for more docs so grateful for it being something simple! Thanks xx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> I agree, seen a lot of this lately! Was hoping to get direct grant, hence uploading everything at the very start but they could have asked for more docs so grateful for it being something simple! Thanks xx


Any CO contact is delay... which has to be avoided, but it is not always possible.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, seen a lot of this lately! Was hoping to get direct grant, hence uploading everything at the very start but they could have asked for more docs so grateful for it being something simple! Thanks xx
> ...


Well I uploaded everything at the start but an issue they’re end has resulted in them requesting info they’ve already had. If I get the grant in the next 4 weeks, that works for me! Xx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Well I uploaded everything at the start but an issue they’re end has resulted in them requesting info they’ve already had. If I get the grant in the next 4 weeks, that works for me! Xx


Hopefully! 

That's a normal scenario.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Well I uploaded everything at the start but an issue they’re end has resulted in them requesting info they’ve already had. If I get the grant in the next 4 weeks, that works for me! Xx
> ...


That’ll do! :0))


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

I have never been this faithfull to my gmail account!!

I find myself there at 4 a.m( AUS (Adelaide) time = 1 p.m) every morning!! 

Ghhhrr... These guys are like a nightmare come true!! Ghosts that stalk your dreams and you cann't fight them off since you don't know their modus operandi !!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > HELP! Had request this morning for meds, even though I uploaded them Mar 27th! How do I do this? Just email him back with HAP IDs? It’s 5am here, want to reply now! :0) Thanks
> ...




Hey NB, so now that I’ve emailed HAP IDs over, should I click the ‘provided more info’ button in immi account, even though ive not uploaded anything there? Thanks xx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hey NB, so now that I’ve emailed HAP IDs over, should I click the ‘provided more info’ button in immi account, even though ive not uploaded anything there? Thanks xx


Upload the hap Ids again in the Immiaccount also now and then click the IP button

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NB, so now that I’ve emailed HAP IDs over, should I click the ‘provided more info’ button in immi account, even though ive not uploaded anything there? Thanks xx
> ...


Sorry, where do I upload them? I can’t remember! Thanks xx


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Can’t see anywhere under health assessment to add HAPs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Can’t see anywhere under health assessment to add HAPs?


Then upload under others ?
I don’t have access to Immiaccount, so can’t help further

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t see anywhere under health assessment to add HAPs?
> ...


Yeh was thinking that. Ill choose others and put HAP in description, but have nothing to upload... maybe just screen grab of the results. Cheers. Xx


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Can’t see anywhere under health assessment to add HAPs?




You should download your health check statement from here:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
And then upload it under Health section.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

alzette said:


> You should download your health check statement from here:
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And then upload it under Health section.


This only gives personal info though correct? I cant see where its says 'completed'

Thanks


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> This only gives personal info though correct? I cant see where its says 'completed'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



That’s strange, mine is an Information sheet with status Completed for all the 3 exams.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> This only gives personal info though correct? I cant see where its says 'completed'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




If you can’t see the status Completed in that downloaded form, I think it’s best to call up and check with the doctor with whom you’ve done the check.


----------



## robson98 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Quick question. I was just looking over the visa application we submitted for visa 190 (NSW), and for some reason we have answered 'No' to the following question;

'Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this
application?'

I have absolutely no idea why we would have done that at the time, as we have both been employed for periods over the last 10 years. I can only assume we completed misinterpreted the question to mean employed during the full period. On the following question which asks about employment in the nominated skill field, we have answered yes where relevant.

I have a few questions I was wondering anyone could help with;

1) Is the best thing to do fill in form 1023 for both applicants (main and de-facto) and just state we misinterpreted the question. We have included our employment details in form 80. 

2) Or do we just need to do form 1023 for the main applicant, as we are not claiming any points against de-facto?

We logged our application on the 5th of June and we haven't had any contact yet, so really I would like to submit any forms prior to a CO asking for them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

alzette said:


> If you can’t see the status Completed in that downloaded form, I think it’s best to call up an
> 
> 
> alzette said:
> ...


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

You need to login with last name HAP-id and dob.
There should be "print information sheet" button. Click it and a new browser which will show all medical exams as "completed". You can download it as PDF.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> You need to login with last name HAP-id and dob.
> There should be "print information sheet" button. Click it and a new browser which will show all medical exams as "completed". You can download it as PDF.


ah, saw that button but nothing happens when I click it. I'll try a different internet browser! 
Thanks! xx


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

yes try in different browser or "allow popups" in the current browser


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sarthaks said:


> yes try in different browser or "allow popups" in the current browser


Can you share the medical exam report? You can hide all the personal information if you want. Just wanted to have an idea on how detailed it is and how does it look like.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> ah, saw that button but nothing happens when I click it. I'll try a different internet browser!
> Thanks! xx


it won't work in ie afaik.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> yes try in different browser or "allow popups" in the current browser


Google chrome for the win! Doesn’t say completed but says ‘sent to department of home affairs 15th March 2018.... hopefully they’ll not that and grant it quick!! Sent off and button has been hit!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Google chrome for the win! Doesn’t say completed but says ‘sent to department of home affairs 15th March 2018.... hopefully they’ll not that and grant it quick!! Sent off and button has been hit!! Thanks!!!!


Good luck!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Can you share the medical exam report? You can hide all the personal information if you want. Just wanted to have an idea on how detailed it is and how does it look like.
> 
> Thanks.


Hopefully this will work! This one was my daughters so no bloods or chest X-ray, they would be added to the table at the bottom if they were taken too.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone

I am new here and found this site very helpful (much more helpful than the agents...)

I applied for 190 NSW and VIC on 15may 2018 for civil engineer (233211)
Pts -65
DOE - 15/05/2018 (189)
Pts- 65+5 (70 including state sponsorship)
DOE -15/05/18 FOR NSW
DOE- 16/05/18 for VIC

I have couple of questions:


* Will my chances of getting an invite from a state get affected as I have applied for 2 states?
(As my agent just wanted me to file for NSW but I insisted for VIC as well)

* My file was submitted on 16 may and my field being non pro rata (233211) , I could have applied directly on Victoria's site instead of waiting for a pre invite ??? But since my agent didn't and went via skill select route and submitted my EOI.. will it be considered after 1 July?? ( As rules are changed ) or do I need to file 190 for VIC again ??

* Has anyone after first July gotten an invite from any of the states (NSW or VIC) in civil engineer (233211) field.

Lastly, I would be grateful if someone can suggest my chances of getting an invite from any state ..

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

RhiC said:


> Hopefully this will work! This one was my daughters so no bloods or chest X-ray, they would be added to the table at the bottom if they were taken too.


Many thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new here and found this site very helpful (much more helpful than the agents...)
> 
> ...


1. VIC after sending preinvite , asks if you have applied for any other state also
If you say YES your chances of getting SS May be much lower

2. You have missed the bus of applying directly to VIC. You just cannot now apply directly to them and have to wait for preinvite through Skillselect 

3. No idea 

4. No one can predict a SS

Cheers


----------



## robson98 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Quick question. I was just looking over the visa application we submitted for visa 190 (NSW), and for some reason we have answered 'No' to the following question;

'Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this
application?'

I have absolutely no idea why we would have done that at the time, as we have both been employed for periods over the last 10 years. I can only assume we completed misinterpreted the question to mean employed during the full period. On the following question which asks about employment in the nominated skill field, we have answered yes where relevant.

I have a few questions I was wondering anyone could help with;

1) Is the best thing to do fill in form 1023 for both applicants (main and de-facto) and just state we misinterpreted the question. We have included our employment details in form 80. 

2) Or do we just need to do form 1023 for the main applicant, as we are not claiming any points against de-facto?

We logged our application on the 5th of June and we haven't had any contact yet, so really I would like to submit any forms prior to a CO asking for them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...




Thanks a lot ... But just to be sure... I don't have to apply 190 Vic again right ????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Thanks a lot ... But just to be sure... I don't have to apply 190 Vic again right ????


You need not apply again 

The old 190 EOI application will still be considered by VIC as when they want to invite civil engineers 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> 1. VIC after sending preinvite , asks if you have applied for any other state also
> If you say YES your chances of getting SS May be much lower
> 
> 2. You have missed the bus of applying directly to VIC. You just cannot now apply directly to them and have to wait for preinvite through Skillselect
> ...



1. There is no such things as pre invite. 
1a. You creating story here, please don't lie and make things up, this is total lie. 
2. There is no such thing as pre-invite. 
3. As for most other things. 
4. The pattern is clear, prediction left to fortune tellers and illusionists.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I had heard that after paying VAC2 fee, people usually get grant within a week. I did it for my partner on July 2 and still waiting. Today is 154 day after lodging for the visa. Anyone beating my score of 154 days?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this will work! This one was my daughters so no bloods or chest X-ray, they would be added to the table at the bottom if they were taken too.
> ...


Hey no worries! Good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aveynaz said:


> Hi guys, I had heard that after paying VAC2 fee, people usually get grant within a week. I did it for my partner on July 2 and still waiting. Today is 154 day after lodging for the visa. Anyone beating my score of 154 days?


Hold the press
I think it’s a record in your category in recent times
On a more serious note, it’s a shame that you are being made to wait so much
There can be no justification for delays after being asked to make VAC 2 payments

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aveynaz said:


> Hi guys, I had heard that after paying VAC2 fee, people usually get grant within a week. I did it for my partner on July 2 and still waiting. Today is 154 day after lodging for the visa. Anyone beating my score of 154 days?


Yes, some waited for a year.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Do we have to upload a passport size picture as well ? I have heard about it but not sure . Is there a section of this. Secondly do I need to provide any salary slips or tax documents . I am not claiming any points for experience and most of my jobs have been at the university and some were unpaid volunteer . Do I mention these jobs in form 80/form 1221 only or I include these jobs in my eoi as well. I thought eoi employment is only for work experience . For most of my casual jobs I’ll have a hard time finding documentation . 
Any chance the CO ask for documents for jobs even though I am not claiming pooints for experience .

Lastly what is the purpose of form 815 and do we include it or does the CO ask for it ?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Aveynaz said:


> Hi guys, I had heard that after paying VAC2 fee, people usually get grant within a week. I did it for my partner on July 2 and still waiting. Today is 154 day after lodging for the visa. Anyone beating my score of 154 days?


I am on 169th Day


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am on 169th Day


After paying VAC2 fees or just submitting the application?

Vac2 fees are different from the visa fees you normally pay when you lodge the application 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am on 169th Day


Hang in there, you may hear soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> After paying VAC2 fees or just submitting the application?
> 
> Vac2 fees are different from the visa fees you normally pay when you lodge the application
> 
> Cheers


use the math... well, sorry i know you can't :ranger:


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 169th Day
> ...


I am not talking about VAC 2 . I was saying for overall case wise.. 
I lodged on 5th feb 
Co contact on 25 may


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Now I am worried. Someone said of having waiting period of 1 year. There is no need to waste or delay after VAC2 payment. Why are they delaying it? 



Ronsingh24 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Aveynaz said:


> Now I am worried. Someone said of having waiting period of 1 year. There is no need to waste or delay after VAC2 payment. Why are they delaying it?


What is the VAC2 fee please

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am on 169th Day


Not encouraging...

Here I am, 13 days after CO Contact and I am boiling inside!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 169th Day
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Thanks mate



186 days NO CO contact. Think about me


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate
> ...


U will get Direct Grant 😀


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

It is the fee you pay if your spouse doesn't have functional English. 



vijaysharma1953 said:


> Aveynaz said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am worried. Someone said of having waiting period of 1 year. There is no need to waste or delay after VAC2 payment. Why are they delaying it?
> ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Not encouraging...
> 
> Here I am, 13 days after CO Contact and I am boiling inside!!



I got contact today after 126 days and really hoping I hear back before month end! What did they ask you for? They asked me for Meds, which I sent same day as lodgement in March!! Grr!!!!


----------



## dreambigger (Jul 13, 2018)

day 146, really starting to struggle with the wait. CO contact 04.06.18 responded 21.06.18
really hope to hear soon


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dreambigger said:


> day 146, really starting to struggle with the wait. CO contact 04.06.18 responded 21.06.18
> really hope to hear soon


I think Im right in saying the CO will respond within 28 days? I'm hoping it will be sooner than that, replied to mine this morning. Good luck, hope yours comes through soon!!!


----------



## dreambigger (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I think Im right in saying the CO will respond within 28 days? I'm hoping it will be sooner than that, replied to mine this morning. Good luck, hope yours comes through soon!!!


it is more than 28 days since i respond to CO


----------



## thevabby (Jul 10, 2018)

I can see more grants for SC189 and less/few for SC190. I was thinking SC190 has priority over SC189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thevabby said:


> I can see more grants for SC189 and less/few for SC190. I was thinking SC190 has priority over SC189.


The grass is always greener on the other side

Cheers


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

thevabby said:


> I can see more grants for SC189 and less/few for SC190. I was thinking SC190 has priority over SC189.


Having observed the info on immitracker, it's likely more resources(COs) are allocated towards certain PR visa subclasses with higher volume of applications in certain period of time. Currently it appears 189 is having more resources allocated to it than 190 even though the latter has higher priority.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Having observed the info on immitracker, it's likely more resources(COs) are allocated towards certain PR visa subclasses with higher volume of applications in certain period of time. Currently it appears 189 is having more resources allocated to it than 190 even though the latter has higher priority.


Immitracker is unverifiable and full of inconsistency 
Dont waste your time on it 
You will reach the wrong conclusion 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Having observed the info on immitracker, it's likely more resources(COs) are allocated towards certain PR visa subclasses with higher volume of applications in certain period of time. Currently it appears 189 is having more resources allocated to it than 190 even though the latter has higher priority.
> ...


I agree with you, it's unverifiable and inconsistent, but most of us wouldn't deny it has given some kind of info about processing trends from time to time which helps people guess when they're likely to hear from DHA. Only a joker would believe everything about immitracker as not all visa applicants add their cases there. However I'm still of the opinion it does help a good number of applicants forecast their grant period or potential documents/information to provide to COs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...


No wonder data consumption in India is going up exponentially 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I agree with you, it's unverifiable and inconsistent, but most of us wouldn't deny it has given some kind of info about processing trends from time to time which helps people guess when they're likely to hear from DHA. Only a joker would believe everything about immitracker as not all visa applicants add their cases there. However I'm still of the opinion it does help a good number of applicants forecast their grant period or potential documents/information to provide to COs.


No one in the world can predict a grant

Each case is unique and cannot be juxtaposed on another

If you want the trend then DHA global processing times is the best indication 

Do you think anyone else can be more accurate then them ?

How on earth can a tracker help you in knowing which documents to submit with your application, I cannot understand
That one can know only by going through posts of those who got the grants

As far as invites are concerned, Iscah does a much better job then the tracker 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No wonder data consumption in India is going up exponentially
> 
> Cheers


No worries JIO Fibre Broadband is on its way


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> No worries JIO Fibre Broadband is on its way


My parents Broadband in India was upgraded to 300 Mbps free by airtel from 100 Mbps 
That’s the extent of fear of JIO
Its the Gabbar Singh of telecommunications 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> I got contact today after 126 days and really hoping I hear back before month end! What did they ask you for? They asked me for Meds, which I sent same day as lodgement in March!! Grr!!!!


that's unusual.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Granted!!


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Granted!!


TimeLines please... Share asap...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Granted!!




Congratulations! What’s the code and how long did it take for you? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, it's unverifiable and inconsistent, but most of us wouldn't deny it has given some kind of info about processing trends from time to time which helps people guess when they're likely to hear from DHA. Only a joker would believe everything about immitracker as not all visa applicants add their cases there. However I'm still of the opinion it does help a good number of applicants forecast their grant period or potential documents/information to provide to COs.
> ...


I am not claiming that following the tracker gives the best idea of processing times. I am also aware each case is processed as per applicant's unique situation, but you can't rule out that once in a while you get to see applications with similar details/request or processing time line to yours like I recently found out and assisted an applicant in immitracker because in fact we got similar request from co eg polio certificate and relationship evidence due to currency of marriage. So it's not just from applicants who got grants. There are people with varying experience that can help from their Co contacts.

As for invites, my initial or subsequent post weren't based on EOI, I was specific to visa processing. Thanks


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

It took 4 months and 3 days

ACS lodged: 16 nov 2017
ACS recieved: 22 jan 2018
EOI lodged: 25 jan 2018
EOI Invite for Victoria: 5 feb 2018
APplication lodged on Victoria website: 8th feb
Invitation to apply : 15th march 2018
Visa lodged: 22 march 2018
Medicals: 6 april 2018
Pcc: 24 april 2018
Grant date: 25th july 2018
IED: april 2019




abhishekshroff said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Granted!!
> ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Job code 262111 dba


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> I am not claiming that following the tracker gives the best idea of processing times. I am also aware each case is processed as per applicant's unique situation, but you can't rule out that once in a while you get to see applications with similar details/request or processing time line to yours like I recently found out and assisted an applicant in immitracker because in fact we got similar request from co eg polio certificate and relationship evidence due to currency of marriage. So it's not just from applicants who got grants. There are people with varying experience that can help from their Co contacts.
> 
> As for invites, my initial or subsequent post weren't based on EOI, I was specific to visa processing. Thanks


My aim on the forum is to tell the members the best practices I followed and the evils I avoided like the plague during my PR process which got me one of the fastest grant in recent times

If someone wants to tread that path , good for him , if he doesn’t, no harm done to me

Cheers


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > I am not claiming that following the tracker gives the best idea of processing times. I am also aware each case is processed as per applicant's unique situation, but you can't rule out that once in a while you get to see applications with similar details/request or processing time line to yours like I recently found out and assisted an applicant in immitracker because in fact we got similar request from co eg polio certificate and relationship evidence due to currency of marriage. So it's not just from applicants who got grants. There are people with varying experience that can help from their Co contacts.
> ...


Not a problem mate, thanks for your input. How long did it take to receive your grant?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...


Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...
> ...


Congratulations. Enjoy your grant!!!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> It took 4 months and 3 days
> 
> ACS lodged: 16 nov 2017
> ACS recieved: 22 jan 2018
> ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Is yours direct grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


It is
And above all whom you were discussing with today 

Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Not a problem mate, thanks for your input. How long did it take to receive your grant?


15 days to upload documents
Then 15 days for grant 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



Congratulations!


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem mate, thanks for your input. How long did it take to receive your grant?
> ...


30 days to total? What year was this?


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes it is a direct grant



hundredplus said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > It took 4 months and 3 days
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> 30 days to total? What year was this?


Same time last year

Yup 

30 days from Lodging to grant 

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...


Congrats man!
I am on day 117 since lodgement (30 March). Waiting impatiently....... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

pitamdli said:


> Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats on your grant. Mine is on 143 days, lodged on 5th March. No CO contact also. It is depressing.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...
> ...



Man this is just miraculous. Congratulations


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just let everybody who applied less than 100 days to stop to be stressed and overthinking, its kind of annoying to read everyday the same posts....I am on my 215 day today and my life still goes ahead...dont think than when you will move to Australia you will be in Wonderland...here is where you will start to feel thw pressure...enjoy the day and life ..


----------



## Mad128 (Jul 25, 2018)

I am on day 160. Lodged on feb and its been more than 6 weeks since co contact(june 6) and cant see so called golden mail. Dunt know how this grant process works....waiting waiting and waiting......


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pitamdli said:


> Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats!!!
Can you share your timelines and code


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pitamdli said:


> Got my Grant today, Posting on this forum is lucky guys...lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dreambigger said:


> it is more than 28 days since i respond to CO


:0(( Hope they reply soon to you - and me!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> that's unusual.


What is unusual? Asking for Meds when they already have them? I have seen lots of that here, for form 80 also. The shame is, if they had seen them, I may have had grant yesterday instead of CO!! :0((


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> What is unusual? Asking for Meds when they already have them? I have seen lots of that here, for form 80 also. The shame is, if they had seen them, I may have had grant yesterday instead of CO!! :0((


so, what do you guys do in the case when the CO asks for some documents or meds that you have already provided?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> so, what do you guys do in the case when the CO asks for some documents or meds that you have already provided?


Upload it again with a big smile
Nothing much else an applicant can do

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Upload it again with a big smile
> Nothing much else an applicant can do
> 
> Cheers


ok, that is fine for the other documents, but nothing was uploaded for medical, the clinic sent the results and the status on the Health assessment changed, so what do you do in case they ask for medical and it's already done?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> ok, that is fine for the other documents, but nothing was uploaded for medical, the clinic sent the results and the status on the Health assessment changed, so what do you do in case they ask for medical and it's already done?


My clinic sent me also the complete set and o f test results , so I could have uploaded it , but that facility is not given in india as far as I know
Through emedical website, apparently you can get a confirmation that your test results were sent to DHA

One can try that

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> ok, that is fine for the other documents, but nothing was uploaded for medical, the clinic sent the results and the status on the Health assessment changed, so what do you do in case they ask for medical and it's already done?


This was my question yesterday. So I logged into 'eMedical' and downloaded the forms which the hospital submitted. I then uploaded these documents under "Medical Clearance' in the 'Evidence of Health' section on my immi account.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> This was my question yesterday. So I logged into 'eMedical' and downloaded the forms which the hospital submitted. I then uploaded these documents under "Medical Clearance' in the 'Evidence of Health' section on my immi account.


I already did that a couple of months ago when I lodged my visa application.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I already did that a couple of months ago when I lodged my visa application.


So the hospital sent them directly, and you uploaded them too? I guess all you can do is upload again?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> So the hospital sent them directly, and you uploaded them too? I guess all you can do is upload again?


no, I didn't get a CO contact, I was just asking to be informed in case I get a contact, but yeah, the hospital sent the results and I downloaded the letters from eMedical (saying that my medical is completed) and uploaded them when I lodged the visa application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> newpain01 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, that is fine for the other documents, but nothing was uploaded for medical, the clinic sent the results and the status on the Health assessment changed, so what do you do in case they ask for medical and it's already done?
> ...


Yes correct - and the letter recommends that it is uploaded with the visa application. It also has the picture taken at the medical checkup (not sure if they only do that in Australia).


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> no, I didn't get a CO contact, I was just asking to be informed in case I get a contact, but yeah, the hospital sent the results and I downloaded the letters from eMedical (saying that my medical is completed) and uploaded them when I lodged the visa application.


Ah my apologies. Then hopefully you've done all you can and won't get CO. Good Luck!


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Granted!!





pitamdli said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...
> ...


Congratulations guys....... realy realy happy for you....... cherrzzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻 waiting for April grants..... on105 days 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

*Awaiting grant*

Hello all,

I had lodged my visa on 7th of May (onshore) and currently awaiting grant. No CO contact yet (Hope doesn't contact me as well).

Anyone else had lodged around the same timeline?

Good luck to everyone!

Cheers,
Aafy


225113 : Marketing Specialist
Age- 30 points 
PTE A - 20 Points (Overall: 90)
Master's Degree- 15 Points
EOI submitted: 489 SA on August 3, 2017 (85 Pts)
Medical & PCC : Sept, 2017

489 from SA
ITA: Aug 18, 2017
Visa Lodge : Oct 15, 2017 
Grant : Nov 21, 2017 
Moved to Adelaide : Mar 19, 2018 

190 from NSW
ITA Received: Feb 12, 2018
Visa Lodge : May 7, 2018 (190 from NSW)
Visa Grant : Awaited


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> pitamdli said:
> 
> 
> > I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...
> ...


U r next mate 👍


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Granted!!


Many congrats 😊


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> I am on day 121 since lodgement (27 March). Refreshing my email every few minutes...


Congratulations Mate 😊


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am Feb lodged .. After seeing today's grants i am feeling some sense of happiness and hope inside 😊


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.

She requested my PCC, my skill assessment, my employment evidence.

I have already submitted my skill assessment and employment evidence (Letters of Offer, Scheulde of Employment and Payslips). Dunno why she still asked for them. Therefore, I submitted a copy of my work ID and a statement of service, and my Payment Summary for Tax. Not sure if it's enough? 

Also how long are they going to make a decision after a CO contact? Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes correct - and the letter recommends that it is uploaded with the visa application. It also has the picture taken at the medical checkup (not sure if they only do that in Australia).


they take a photo everywhere as far as i know.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.
> 
> She requested my PCC, my skill assessment, my employment evidence.
> 
> ...




In you case I would submit again the skill assessment, it might be corrupted the first time you uploaded.

For the other documents, is there a way for you to email the CO, list all the documents you have uploaded and ask her if you should submit them all again?
What about your PCC?

Others with more experience please help!


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

alzette said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.
> ...


Hi there, my agent helps me with this and he said it happens quite often. 

For the PCC, I got a letter and now I can apply from Hong Kong Police as this is the way to do it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.
> 
> She requested my PCC, my skill assessment, my employment evidence.
> 
> ...


If you have empty slots in the Immiaccount to upload all the files she has asked again, then do it 
No sense in wondering why you have been asked

Email the co also giving the list of the files you have uploaded
Press the IP button after uploading

When they will make decisions, no one can predict

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on 7th of May (onshore) and currently awaiting grant. No CO contact yet (Hope doesn't contact me as well).
> 
> ...



I did on May 10th, no CO contact yet. Let's wait :ranger:


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. My agent is doing it for me so I guess he would know?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hi there, my agent helps me with this and he said it happens quite often.
> 
> For the PCC, I got a letter and now I can apply from Hong Kong Police as this is the way to do it


whats your lodge date and ANZCO code?


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> no, I didn't get a CO contact, I was just asking to be informed in case I get a contact, but yeah, the hospital sent the results and I downloaded the letters from eMedical (saying that my medical is completed) and uploaded them when I lodged the visa application.




I was hoping that lodging from a low risk country you’d get it rather sooner but it seems that it’s not the case!
Please let us know when you receive your grant! 
Hopefully they will clear most March applications this week. 



261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Its been 155 days after lodging my visa and 23 days since i paid my VAC2 fee. Do you guys suggest mailing the CO just to give nudge? Desperately waiting.. All of my friends who lodged prior and some after have got their golden mail.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, my agent helps me with this and he said it happens quite often.
> ...


Thanks 
I lodged on 29/03/2018
Victoria State Nomination 55+5 
ANZCO: 272511 Social Worker


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I received a CO contact today.
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aveynaz said:


> Its been 155 days after lodging my visa and 23 days since i paid my VAC2 fee. Do you guys suggest mailing the CO just to give nudge? Desperately waiting.. All of my friends who lodged prior and some after have got their golden mail.


If you are confident that nudging is helpful, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys! Anyone who's lodged their applications in May? :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jwoo2104 said:


> Thanks
> I lodged on 29/03/2018
> Victoria State Nomination 55+5
> ANZCO: 272511 Social Worker


you need 65 minimum now


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have applied on 22nd of April. Onshore. Still no update.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Upload it again with a big smile
> Nothing much else an applicant can do
> 
> Cheers


It is easier said then done. Also, got CO contact today after 4 months waiting and they requested all documents which were uploaded already with my immigration lawyer. Birth certificate, form 80, police clearance, employment evidence almost everything they asked for. 

We made sure everything was up to date, certified and translated to get a direct grant. However, getting a CO contact like today almost seems like they do this deliberately to delay processing times. I know it's not true but it's so frustrating and unfair.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Yes 65 in order to get an invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aveynaz said:


> Its been 155 days after lodging my visa and 23 days since i paid my VAC2 fee. Do you guys suggest mailing the CO just to give nudge? Desperately waiting.. All of my friends who lodged prior and some after have got their golden mail.


It does not help, official processing times SLAs are posted, just wait on patiently.


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

sudheerv2 said:


> I have applied on 22nd of April. Onshore. Still no update.


Same here as I applied on 21st of April, onshore and still play the waiting game! 

All the best to us!

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

binhphucnhut said:


> Same here as I applied on 21st of April, onshore and still play the waiting game!
> 
> All the best to us!
> 
> Regards


That's longer thsn the average for onshore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Yvi86 said:


> It is easier said then done. Also, got CO contact today after 4 months waiting and they requested all documents which were uploaded already with my immigration lawyer. Birth certificate, form 80, police clearance, employment evidence almost everything they asked for.
> 
> We made sure everything was up to date, certified and translated to get a direct grant. However, getting a CO contact like today almost seems like they do this deliberately to delay processing times. I know it's not true but it's so frustrating and unfair.


You're so right - its bloody frustrating to read it happening over and over again on this forum. 

With them changing Immiaccount on 1 July (e.g. prompting applicants to upload docos before lodging, whereas in the past you could lodge first and upload docos later) - perhaps it is some IT issues on their end where attachments are getting lost in the digital ether. 

Not an excuse, but perhaps a reason why.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's longer thsn the average for onshore.


I Doubt it's got anything to do with onshore or offshore. The difference is only for 190 and 189 and that's where the priority ends.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rockytechie said:


> I Doubt it's got anything to do with onshore or offshore. The difference is only for 190 and 189 and that's where the priority ends.


Assuming folks onshore are more likely to have Australian experience they are claiming points for too, I would think onshore employment verification is easier than offshore employment verification (e.g. for offshore having to liaise with the relevant diplomatic outpost and getting their team to slot employment verification into their workload might cause delays) - no clue, just a guess.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Assuming folks onshore are more likely to have Australian experience they are claiming points for too, I would think onshore employment verification is easier than offshore employment verification (e.g. for offshore having to liaise with the relevant diplomatic outpost and getting their team to slot employment verification into their workload might cause delays) - no clue, just a guess.


Well, I been thinking the same that onshore should happen faster, but I am still waiting. I have made up my mind that it would be at least 4 months.


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> That's longer thsn the average for onshore.


Some of my friends in Tas got their grants within 5-7 weeks for their 190s, but I don't think that mine will come sooner than 4 months.


----------



## thevabby (Jul 10, 2018)

binhphucnhut said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > That's longer thsn the average for onshore.
> ...




Lodged my visa on 11th April (onshore applicant) ... Waiting for grant... 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rockytechie said:


> Well, I been thinking the same that onshore should happen faster, but I am still waiting. I have made up my mind that it would be at least 4 months.


All the best!

As long as you have lodged - you are safe and being considered with a BVA in-hand


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

binhphucnhut said:


> Some of my friends in Tas got their grants within 5-7 weeks for their 190s, but I don't think that mine will come sooner than 4 months.


According to TAS the applicants nominated by TAS have some sort of priority (at least it was on their web-site s year ago, but not that has gone)

it is still mentioned on some web-sites: https://kandelconsultancy.com.au/tasmania-state-sponsorship/ 



> If you meet any one of the above, you may qualify for the Tasmanian government’s sponsorship. Essentially, you’ll be awarded the following that will help you with your migration plans.
> 
> 10 additional points towards your point test (only for 489 visa subclass).
> Pathway to PR after living in Tasmania for two years.
> ...


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> That's longer thsn the average for onshore.


Application lodged on 9th April in full. Onshore applicant. No CO contact. All documents uploaded upfront. Have sent many emails to Home affairs but no response. 

I am on 457 Visa which expires on 11 Sep 18. Was made redundant in April. Very much awaiting the Grant to start job hunt. Hope all of us get grants very soon by God's grace.

ANZSCO 263111

Points: 75

190 visa lodged: 9 Apr 2018

No CO contact...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victory123 said:


> Application lodged on 9th April in full. Onshore applicant. No CO contact. All documents uploaded upfront. Have sent many emails to Home affairs but no response.
> 
> I am on 457 Visa which expires on 11 Sep 18. Was made redundant in April. Very much awaiting the Grant to start job hunt. Hope all of us get grants very soon by God's grace.
> 
> ...


If you have been made redundant, you are on which visa in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

victory123 said:


> Application lodged on 9th April in full. Onshore applicant. No CO contact. All documents uploaded upfront. Have sent many emails to Home affairs but no response.
> 
> I am on 457 Visa which expires on 11 Sep 18. Was made redundant in April. Very much awaiting the Grant to start job hunt. Hope all of us get grants very soon by God's grace.
> 
> ...


They usually don't respond. 

I am sure you will hear soon.


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have been made redundant, you are on which visa in Australia?
> 
> Cheers


I am still on 457 visa.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Just checking if any of the members got their grant who lodged their 190 application in April 2018.

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victory123 said:


> I am still on 457 visa.


The 457 visa has not been canceled after you have been made redundant?

Are you still on the company’s pay rolls ?

Cheers


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

victory123 said:


> Application lodged on 9th April in full. Onshore applicant. No CO contact. All documents uploaded upfront. Have sent many emails to Home affairs but no response.
> 
> I am on 457 Visa which expires on 11 Sep 18. Was made redundant in April. Very much awaiting the Grant to start job hunt. Hope all of us get grants very soon by God's grace.
> 
> ...



If you were on 457 visa you should have received a bridging visa in NOT ACTIVE status at the time of lodging your 190 visa application. And if your 457 visa gets canceled before 190 is granted, bridging visa gets activated which gives you full working rights and ability to apply for any job just like a permanent resident. Please, someone, correct me if I'm wrong

I'm also on 457 currently, applied for 190 in May.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I dont understand why are they not looking at Feb cases..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> If you were on 457 visa you should have received a bridging visa in NOT ACTIVE status at the time of lodging your 190 visa application. And if your 457 visa gets canceled before 190 is granted, bridging visa gets activated which gives you full working rights and ability to apply for any job just like a permanent resident. Please, someone, correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> I'm also on 457 currently, applied for 190 in May.


That’s where the applicants make a mistake

The 457 should expire NORMALLY as per its validity, and only then the Bridging visa will kick in
If it is cancelled prematurely, then the Bridging visa doesn’t kick in

I am quite confident of this, but even then get it rechecked with a MARA agent 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> AlexOz said:
> 
> 
> > If you were on 457 visa you should have received a bridging visa in NOT ACTIVE status at the time of lodging your 190 visa application. And if your 457 visa gets canceled before 190 is granted, bridging visa gets activated which gives you full working rights and ability to apply for any job just like a permanent resident. Please, someone, correct me if I'm wrong
> ...


This was my understanding too - hope the member above isn't in breach of any visa conditions! 

Curious to hear his/her situation and if they are indeed still on their 457/visitor visa/some other visa.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s where the applicants make a mistake
> 
> The 457 should expire NORMALLY as per its validity, and only then the Bridging visa will kick in
> If it is cancelled prematurely, then the Bridging visa doesn’t kick in
> ...


yeah, I just made some research and it seems that I was wrong that 457 cancellation is the same as expiration. Thanks for shedding light on it.


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> This was my understanding too - hope the member above isn't in breach of any visa conditions!
> 
> Curious to hear his/her situation and if they are indeed still on their 457/visitor visa/some other visa.


I really appreciate all of those who responded back / thought of responding with their valuable knowledge. Yes, what you have said is right.

1. Any one who loses sponsorship on 457 will have 60/90 days to find a new sponsor. If 457 was granted before Nov 2016, it is 90 days and after that it is 60 days.

2. In my case, my 90 days had just crossed. I consulted a Migration agent and I was clearly told that as I have already lodged my application for 190 and received the BVA, I have met one of the conditions to continue stay in australia.

3. Normally, the DIBP will not look into each case of 457 and it is a random pick. If they pick up the case, they will send me a letter asking as to why should the 457 visa not be cancelled and I have 28 days to respond back to them with artifacts/ proofs of my applying a substantive visa which in my case I have already done.

4. If they still decide to cancel my 457 visa, the BVA will be cancelled automatically BUT DIBP will issue another bridging visa for me to continue stay. I consulted one of the Immigration agents in Brisbane who have a very good knowledge of the process and the agent assured me of this when I insisted that I am of the understanding otherwise. 

So, in my case, I feel I am safe and I do keep an eye on the VEVO status of my 457 visa as well.
It was in this circumstance that I had send multiple emails to Home affairs to consider my situation and advice but they did not respond. And I do think that the purpose of Bridging visa is well served here.

Thanks once again to all who are actively responding to the forum.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

victory123 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > This was my understanding too - hope the member above isn't in breach of any visa conditions!
> ...


Thanks for updating the forum! And I'm glad you sussed out the intricacies of your situation before proceeding. With MARA agent advice in hand I trust you are in the green. 

I'm still digesting your post, but happy you went into it eyes wide open.

Edit:
Your point number 4 is most important imho. I am not as well informed in the cascading regime of bridging visas, but might do some of my own research out of personal interest.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys! Anyone who's lodged their applications in May? :confused2:




Yes, on 14th May, still long way to go, they haven’t started april applications yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes, on 14th May, still long way to go, they haven’t started april applications yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lodged on May 27..


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

eashwar said:


> I lodged on May 27..




Take a 3 months nap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

eashwar said:


> UmairAbbasiQatar said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, on 14th May, still long way to go, they haven’t started april applications yet
> ...


I lodged on 17th May...


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Auzman said:


> I lodged on 17th May...


I lodged my application on May 23!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys, it's too early, just be patient!
There are so many people who lodged in January/February/March that are still waiting.

You have a long time to wait, get a hobby.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Guys, it's too early, just be patient!
> There are so many people who lodged in January/February/March that are still waiting.
> 
> You have a long time to wait, get a hobby.


Mate, We just sharing our application lodgment dates!


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

happy to share visa grant this morning.

anzco 341111
visa lodge 01.03.18
CO. contact 04.06.18
respond to CO 21.06.18
visa grant 26.07.18

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> happy to share visa grant this morning.
> 
> anzco 341111
> visa lodge 01.03.18
> ...


Congratulations n good luck


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

reubensmummy said:


> happy to share visa grant this morning.
> 
> anzco 341111
> visa lodge 01.03.18
> ...


Care to share what the CO contact was for, and if you had already submitted what they asked for?


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for updating the forum! And I'm glad you sussed out the intricacies of your situation before proceeding. With MARA agent advice in hand I trust you are in the green.
> 
> I'm still digesting your post, but happy you went into it eyes wide open.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was also a bit hesitant to accept that and hence dropped in person to the Immigration Agent office the very same day after having a conversation with him. He affirmed me that I HAVE TO TRUST HIM ON HIS WORDS. Moreover, he has his office very near to the Brisbane Border Protection and Immigration office and getting an appointment with the agent is to wait for at least a week. I could see his confidence in each word he said.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Mate, We just sharing our application lodgment dates!


Yup Someone asked if there was anyone else who lodge their application in May

We know it's going to be a long wait! But somehow it still doesn't stop me from checking my emails, expatforum and Immitracker everyday


----------



## dreambigger (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Care to share what the CO contact was for, and if you had already submitted what they asked for?


Co contact was for colour copy of passport for my wife and son ( there are 6 of us on the application but only these 2 were asked)
form 80 for myself and my wife
evidence of qualifications- already supplied, but uploaded again


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

victory123 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for updating the forum! And I'm glad you sussed out the intricacies of your situation before proceeding. With MARA agent advice in hand I trust you are in the green.
> ...


This is paranoid me, but perhaps it is worth getting in writing his advice vis a vis your case. 

All in all hope you get the grant soon 🙂


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I dont understand why are they not looking at Feb cases..


Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dreambigger said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Care to share what the CO contact was for, and if you had already submitted what they asked for?
> ...


Thanks for updating 👍


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Do we need to have a cover letter for our application? Does it help in any way? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Do we need to have a cover letter for our application? Does it help in any way?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


No you don't need a cover letter


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victory123 said:


> I really appreciate all of those who responded back / thought of responding with their valuable knowledge. Yes, what you have said is right.
> 
> 1. Any one who loses sponsorship on 457 will have 60/90 days to find a new sponsor. If 457 was granted before Nov 2016, it is 90 days and after that it is 60 days.
> 
> ...



To be frank, if you were not very sure of the credibility of the MARA agent, I would not have asked you to believe him

Anyways, I personally could not make any heads or tails of The line of action he is taking

As long as you’re confident all is well
From the 3 idiots
Rahul, GunBun and Gabbar 
( Sorry to leave out IC, but he would not have seen the film)
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HPAB said:


> Yup Someone asked if there was anyone else who lodge their application in May
> 
> We know it's going to be a long wait! But somehow it still doesn't stop me from checking my emails, expatforum and Immitracker everyday


i think they will speed up, look at the rounds, whos cases will they work on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victory123 said:


> I really appreciate all of those who responded back / thought of responding with their valuable knowledge. Yes, what you have said is right.
> 
> 1. Any one who loses sponsorship on 457 will have 60/90 days to find a new sponsor. If 457 was granted before Nov 2016, it is 90 days and after that it is 60 days.
> 
> ...


@kaju
Is this line of action feasible ?
Have you heard of other taking it 

Cheers


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
> Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...


Hello Roger,

Don't worry the current SLA for 190 is 6-7 months, as published in the Global Processing time. For you, almost 5 months are over, so you can expect a direct grant anytime now.

Keep up the hope my friend, max in the next 60 days you will get your PR.


Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Roger,
> 
> Don't worry the current SLA for 190 is 6-7 months, as published in the Global Processing time. For you, almost 5 months are over, so you can expect a direct grant anytime now.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate, I am right behind you with Lodge date of 11th Apr'18 Hope we get to hear soon


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Mate, I am right behind you with Lodge date of 11th Apr'18 Hope we get to hear soon


Yes, my friend, we will be hearing very soon. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You both guys are close to hearing, the global processing time are vague, although currently they are more realistic than they ever been.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You both guys are close to hearing, the global processing time are vague, although currently they are more realistic than they ever been.


I agree with you Andrey, the Global Processing time have always been vague. But recently looking into the applications being processed it looks a little arranged. But we never know which application will take how much time.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

HPAB said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, We just sharing our application lodgment dates!
> ...


Yes same here 😁😁


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> @kaju
> Is this line of action feasible ?
> Have you heard of other taking it
> 
> Cheers


No. But then there is a lot I don't hear. 
Sounds unlikely to me though.


----------



## Gaylesachi (May 25, 2018)

Visa granted yesterday by the grace of God.
Thank u all so much for information shared and hope all your Golden emails come soon. 
My husband was the main applicant, and we have two kids.
190 visa offshore
Points: 55+5 Vic state nomination
Civil Engineer
Visa application: 24 March 2018
Medicals: April
PCC: April
Direct grant: 25 July 2018
IED: April 2019


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

reubensmummy said:


> happy to share visa grant this morning.
> 
> anzco 341111
> visa lodge 01.03.18
> ...





Gaylesachi said:


> Visa granted yesterday by the grace of God.
> Thank u all so much for information shared and hope all your Golden emails come soon.
> My husband was the main applicant, and we have two kids.
> 190 visa offshore
> ...


Many many congratulations to both of you...... 🍻🍻🍻 cherzzzzzz mates


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mate, I am right behind you with Lodge date of 11th Apr'18 Hope we get to hear soon
> ...


Me to on April 11th.....hopefully april grants will start soon.... looking foward 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lushan0729 said:


> Me to on April 11th.....hopefully april grants will start soon.... looking foward 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


we all are.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Roger. View Post
Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...



pankkgup said:


> Hello Roger,
> 
> Don't worry the current SLA for 190 is 6-7 months, as published in the Global Processing time. For you, almost 5 months are over, so you can expect a direct grant anytime now.
> 
> ...



Hello Pankkgup,

Thank you for your reply. I also hope to get it soon as well but as you can imagine that once we cross 120 days the expectation rises day by day and now I am close to 150 days so there is also kind of fear that is there something wrong with the application? Moreover, if CO contacts us then at least we have an assurance that someone is working on the application but in my case no CO contact so I m bit upset.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Roger. View Post
> Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
> Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...
> ...


In Immigration, no news is not necessarily bad news

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Gaylesachi said:


> Visa granted yesterday by the grace of God.
> Thank u all so much for information shared and hope all your Golden emails come soon.
> My husband was the main applicant, and we have two kids.
> 190 visa offshore
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

reubensmummy said:


> happy to share visa grant this morning.
> 
> anzco 341111
> visa lodge 01.03.18
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand why are they not looking at Feb cases..
> ...


U will get direct grant soon.. I havent seen any grants of accountants since this month..


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

guys about the global processing time thing...

I'm a closer observer of 189 applications as I'm one of them but if you consider that they are currently processing 30 Feb - 15 March applicants right now these people including Jan and Feb applicants have only waited 4 months. 

Now I always consider a CO contact as "processed", not granted. It's ok to get any kind of result in a certain amount of time and it appears that this processing time is around 4 months. Some onshore get processed in 2 months, some offshore in 5 months. But with stacked CO contacts some people wait 6 months. Some people have no CO contacts but employee verification complicates things and they wait a year, at least 120 days of extra spent on employment verification and some months on further CO contacts. 

All these exceptions get included in processing time averages, but a clean, lean, mean, supple application seems to be taking just 4 months. Am I wrong ? 

Or is the global processing time an average of grants, not including the CO contacts ? Then that would make sense because grants + CO contacts are the best baseline statistics to measure getting a result, a grant or contact.


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've lodged my visa application on 17 May. SC 190 VIC.
My question is, do processing times vary for onshore and offshore applicants? If yes, why?


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

Priyankak said:


> Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've lodged my visa application on 17 May. SC 190 VIC.
> My question is, do processing times vary for onshore and offshore applicants? If yes, why?


Is it just because of ease of employment verification of onshore applicants?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Priyankak said:


> Priyankak said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've lodged my visa application on 17 May. SC 190 VIC.
> ...


That's just one possible reason, if indeed it is true. 

So many factors at play it's hard to present a general rule of thumb


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys just wanted to contribute my timeline for the interested 

Onshore 190 
Application submitted:March 13 2018
CO Contact: June 11, 2018 (asked for PCC, Medicals, form 80 -- already uploaded?!?)
now nothing... 

My question is, why did they ask my for the PCC and the Medical which was already current and uploaded. Now the Form 80 wasn't uploaded or done, I've done it and haven't heard anything back. That whole form made me nervous because I was like what could they possibly want with me? 

Does everyone get asked for Form 80? Is it bad that I haven't heard back yet? Why do they ask for documents that are already uploaded??


----------



## PL2277 (Aug 30, 2016)

Priyankak said:


> Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've lodged my visa application on 17 May. SC 190 VIC.
> My question is, do processing times vary for onshore and offshore applicants? If yes, why?


Hi Priyank,

Yes, it has been seen that onshore applicant's applications take lesser time than offshore ones. The first part is also a guess as my second part. 

Since all these applications are being processed through Australia and there is no outsourcing (e.g. VFS for tourist visas), the onshore applicant is sitting right there in front of them. The verifications are quick, swift and conclusive. 

Whereas, for an offshore applicant, the verifications can be long and tedious as India (and other such nations) are not exactly known for clean and honest paper work.

Plus, an onshore applicant is usually who is someone who is already employed or who has study experience and hence become more employable. Also because they will take the least amount of time to settle in (maybe zero time) in the Australian way of life.

So yeah, these seem to be the reasons why online applicants seem to have a shorter turn around time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

kaju said:


> No. But then there is a lot I don't hear.
> Sounds unlikely to me though.


Thanks guys for your in depth suggestions and opinions.

I have consulted at least 3 immigration agents and they all say one thing in common.

The DIBP will not just take every case and go towards cancellation. And for every case they take, they will be sending a NOICC letter to the visa holder and ask for reasons as to why the Visa should not be cancelled. There will be 28 days time to respond back with valid reasons and then the decision will be taken.

Also, if I cease sponsorship or visa is about to expire, I have 3 options to go with.

1. Find a new sponsorship or even evidence of the employer filing the nomination.
2. Apply for a new substantive visa (which I have already done)
3. Exit Australia.

I have chosen the 2nd option and I have emailed the 457 sponsorship team about my situation as well. When I was actually looking for more consultation, I called the agent in Brisbane and he confirmed that the department will issue a new bridging visa if they cancel my 457 as well as the existing BVA. I could not believe it and I just wen in person to his office and spoke with him. He once again confirmed that what he says is correct and that I need to trust him on this. He said that I have done one of the 3 options available to me and that is enough for the DIBP to provide me another Bridging visa once they decide to cancel my 457 and the associated BVA.

Moreover, my visa is anyways going to expire on 11 Sep 2018 and its just a matter of another 45 days for my BVA to take effect. I have emailed DIBP to consider my case and have attached all my emails to the 190 Visa application as well. Hope when the CO looks into it, he may do something.

I have to trust him as he is a registered Migration agent as well as a Migration lawyer. 

I need to be positive at this point of time and also be prepared to take up challenges. 

I welcome any comments on this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gargler said:


> Hey guys just wanted to contribute my timeline for the interested
> 
> Onshore 190
> Application submitted:March 13 2018
> ...


Many reasons they might ask for it again: it was corrupted when uploading / corrupted when the new immiaccount changes happened / they looked in one place, didn't see it, and asked for it (ie uploaded under wrong section) / COs made a mistake 

Form 80 is normal, DHA recommends everyone fill it up prior to lodging


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> guys about the global processing time thing...
> 
> I'm a closer observer of 189 applications as I'm one of them but if you consider that they are currently processing 30 Feb - 15 March applicants right now these people including Jan and Feb applicants have only waited 4 months.
> 
> ...



its not average processing time, in a nut shell it is some SLA, whichh they target, so it was always vagued number, but, now this vague is close to an average....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Priyankak said:


> Is it just because of ease of employment verification of onshore applicants?


Even onshore applicants would have the majority of their experience offshore only, so that cannot be a reason

The only time saving factor maybe security clearance, as that has been already done to a great extent for the onshore applicants

Cheers


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Gaylesachi said:


> Visa granted yesterday by the grace of God.
> Thank u all so much for information shared and hope all your Golden emails come soon.
> My husband was the main applicant, and we have two kids.
> 190 visa offshore
> ...


Many Congratulations mate!.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Me to on April 11th.....hopefully april grants will start soon.... looking foward 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


@Lushan,

That's great, let's see who gets the first knock on the door.

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Roger. View Post
> Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
> Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...
> ...




Mate trust me you will hear the good news very soon.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even onshore applicants would have the majority of their experience offshore only, so that cannot be a reason
> 
> The only time saving factor maybe security clearance, as that has been already done to a great extent for the onshore applicants
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz,

Can you please clarify what is done as part of Employee Verification?
I mean do they do physical verification or Verification through Phone / mails.

I'm asking this because I have claimed 5 points for my wife wherein the work experience of my wife is from a small company which is closed last year. In that case, who will they verify?

Though I have submitted the Payslips and Income Tax return documents, could not provide Form 16 as the company never provided her. Do you think mine is a complicated case?

Thanks,

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Roger. said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Roger. View Post
> Mine was on 28/02/18 under same code 221111....
> Unfortunately no CO contact till today (148 days)......... really hurting...
> ...


Just pure curiosity here, but how many applicants in total for you?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Can you please clarify what is done as part of Employee Verification?
> I mean do they do physical verification or Verification through Phone / mails.
> ...


The do: e-mail, phone and real visit types of verifications. 

They ask technical and non-technical questions.

They may call 2 people at the same time and as same questions. 

It is very thorough.

They will not verify partners points.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> The do: e-mail, phone and real visit types of verifications.
> 
> They ask technical and non-technical questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrey,

I understand that the process is very stringent related to employee verification.
But as I told the company which my wife was working is no longer present, it's closed last year. So physically that company is no more present.

Also, my wife is a dependent and I'm primary applicant so still the same level of check will be done?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Thanks Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No man. As Andreyx108b said, the secondary applicant does not get that level of scrutiny! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankkgup said:


> Thanks Andrey,
> 
> I understand that the process is very stringent related to employee verification.
> But as I told the company which my wife was working is no longer present, it's closed last year. So physically that company is no more present.
> ...


Don't worry, there is no a single case ever reported where partners employment had been verified. 

I understand your concerns, especially given the fact that company no longer there, but nothing to be worried about.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*German police Check*

Hello Expats,

Can you suggest how can I translate German Police Ccheck in Brisbane. Anything I should ask in particular for translator ? How can we ensure it's enough for visa purpose? Need attested after?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Don't worry, there is no a single case ever reported where partners employment had been verified.
> 
> I understand your concerns, especially given the fact that company no longer there, but nothing to be worried about.


Thanks Andrey!


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> No man. As Andreyx108b said, the secondary applicant does not get that level of scrutiny!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks Abhishek


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just pure curiosity here, but how many applicants in total for you?


Hello Isotonic,

We are two applicants only me and my wife 

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> No man. As Andreyx108b said, the secondary applicant does not get that level of scrutiny!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Abhishek, did you lodge your visa? How about medical? am also trying QLD and didn't see medical for 190 there..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pankkgup said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just pure curiosity here, but how many applicants in total for you?
> ...


Thanks buddy.. For some reason I misunderstood the number of days you have been waiting, I thought it was much longer and perhaps due to a big family of applicants with you. 

That seems normal based on my observations if lodged early April - hope you get some news soon 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Can you suggest how can I translate German Police Ccheck in Brisbane. Anything I should ask in particular for translator ? How can we ensure it's enough for visa purpose? Need attested after?


Get it done by a NAATI translator
Gust google NAATI German 
Peace of mind as far as credentials of the translator is concerned

Attestation required or not will depend on where you intend to submit it

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you suggest how can I translate German Police Ccheck in Brisbane. Anything I should ask in particular for translator ? How can we ensure it's enough for visa purpose? Need attested after?




I have found online service in the UK they did it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Get it done by a NAATI translator
> 
> Gust google NAATI German
> 
> ...




Absolutely right! NAATI is THE best authority to translate your docs. They have universal acceptance. That is also why they are the priciest 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Abhishek, did you lodge your visa? How about medical? am also trying QLD and didn't see medical for 190 there..




Not yet mate. I am still waiting for the German PCC to arrive. It’s been 2 weeks since the form reached BONN. But, their timeline is usually 3 to 4 weeks. Besides, my MARA is in Mel right now. She’ll be in Bangalore on Tue. I’ll go to her office and sit with her and lodge the application on Wednesday most probably 

According to my agent, she wants me to wait till the system generated our HAP IDs to go get the medicals done 

190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Absolutely right! NAATI is THE best authority to translate your docs. They have universal acceptance. That is also why they are the priciest
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Its not about NAATI or not NAATI, it has to be translated by CERTIFIED or ACCREDITED (depending on the country the certification differ), in Australia it is NAATI National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters, in other countries it can National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters of North America (fictional name, but does not change the fact). These translations are equally accepted.

The are the most expensive because they are mostly based in the AU and rates here are higher.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Not yet mate. I am still waiting for the German PCC to arrive. It’s been 2 weeks since the form reached BONN. But, their timeline is usually 3 to 4 weeks. Besides, my MARA is in Mel right now. She’ll be in Bangalore on Tue. I’ll go to her office and sit with her and lodge the application on Wednesday most probably
> 
> According to my agent, she wants me to wait till the system generated our HAP IDs to go get the medicals done
> 
> ...


That’s the standard procedure for most MARA agents

Despite my gentle hint to the Mara agent, processing my 457 visa, he did not get my medicals done in advance

Could not insist as the HR of our company have very strict policy of not interfering with Mara agents decision 

Cheers


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a query relating to the 2 years commitment to NEW. my VGN doesn't state any such visa conditions. infact I can't see any conditions on my visa other than initial date of entry. am I looking in the wrong place 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

reubensmummy said:


> I have a query relating to the 2 years commitment to NEW. my VGN doesn't state any such visa conditions. infact I can't see any conditions on my visa other than initial date of entry. am I looking in the wrong place
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's more of a moral obligation and if you check your nomination approval from state it does say that... Generally Visa grant letter doesnt mention this condition...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> I have a query relating to the 2 years commitment to NEW. my VGN doesn't state any such visa conditions. infact I can't see any conditions on my visa other than initial date of entry. am I looking in the wrong place
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You entered the 190 process fully aware of the 2 year rule
You signed the undertaking also confirming the same

Now that you have the grant, you should be looking at honouring rather then look for loopholes to escape

It may look like it’s only a moral undertaking, but as long as you have signed a paper it’s legal and can be enforced at any point of time
You never know when this can come to bite you down the line

I am in the minority, but that is how I look at it 

Cheers


----------



## irfankapadia786 (Jan 11, 2018)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Thank you very much friends.... bit relieved after reading your inputs....Keeping my fingers crossed for getting our grant..


Hi Sumit, whats your number mate. can we talk on phone?
cheers 
Irfan


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You entered the 190 process fully aware of the 2 year rule
> You signed the undertaking also confirming the same
> 
> Now that you have the grant, you should be looking at honouring rather then look for loopholes to escape
> ...


you're in minority ?? I thought you can't even get your Citizenship if you don't fulfill the condition on 190. Is it really only a moral "recommendation" that nobody cares ?


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You entered the 190 process fully aware of the 2 year rule
> You signed the undertaking also confirming the same
> 
> Now that you have the grant, you should be looking at honouring rather then look for loopholes to escape
> ...


not once did i suggest I was looking for a loophole I simply asked was I looking in the wrong place to read my visa conditions and read up about the 2 year rule 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> not once did i suggest I was looking for a loophole I simply asked was I looking in the wrong place to read my visa conditions and read up about the 2 year rule
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


:dance: :dance:
you mention that it doesn't include and you're trying to confirm that you got away sooooo easy !!! It's so obvious you're trying to find a loophole and get a shortcut into paradise. Easy citizenship, all because they forgot to include the State sponsor residency condition ! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 
:dance: :dance: 
:dance: 
:drum:
citizenship applications are put on hold if no reside fr 2yrs


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

at the end of my post I stated 'am I looking in the wrong place' I have full intention to move to NSW for anybody wondering not that it's anybody business. leaving this forum now


kaanixir said:


> :dance: :dance:
> you mention that it doesn't include and you're trying to confirm that you got away sooooo easy !!! It's so obvious you're trying to find a loophole and get a shortcut into paradise. Easy citizenship, all because they forgot to include the State sponsor residency condition ! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
> :dance: :dance:
> :dance:
> ...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> reubensmummy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a query relating to the 2 years commitment to NEW. my VGN doesn't state any such visa conditions. infact I can't see any conditions on my visa other than initial date of entry. am I looking in the wrong place
> ...


I’m definitely obliging just in case... but planning on being right on the very border so I can just about touch the Gold Coast! I’m pretty sure you can literally cross the road and youre in another state and another time zone! :0)) xxxx


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hi, 
Guys..i have a question

The co asked for additional address details of last 10 years of all countries you lived

How can i provide this details
Can i fill form 80 and submit??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

reubensmummy said:


> at the end of my post I stated 'am I looking in the wrong place' I have full intention to move to NSW for anybody wondering not that it's anybody business. leaving this forum now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


ha ha ha @reubensmummy.

relax and chill dude, the question that you have raised is a normal one. 

Infact, some of the Australian policies are themselves very confusing.

According to recent reports, 80% of the new immigrant either settle in sydney or Melbourne. This is the biggest challenge for govt. to decentralize them. 

189 - tough invitation cutoff- more processing time - people mostly settle in Syd/Mel.

190 - much easier invitation cutoff - less processing time - most of the people settle in syd/Mel.

Then, where is the difference ? LOL.

As long as you can take written permission from govt. to change the state & they agree, there is nothing wrong in it.

If you switch from NSW to VIC or vice-versa, they may have some concern.

But from NSW/VIC to perth/brisbane....surely they will welcome this. Govt. want to decentralize population from Syd/Mel.

Needless to say : In any forum, you may get good & bad kind of reviews. do not get anxious with it. just look forward for learning.

All the best...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Can you suggest how can I translate German Police Ccheck in Brisbane. Anything I should ask in particular for translator ? How can we ensure it's enough for visa purpose? Need attested after?


My advice, go to NAATI guys.They are most trusted.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

IED ...

Could someone explain what it entails?

Is it the earliest date before one enters Aussie?(One cannot enter before this date)

or 

it is the latest date?(One must enter before this date)



@14 days now after CO Contact..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 
Just a quick question, 
Has anyone experienced employment verification after getting a CO contact for PCC and form 80 ? 
Does this mean all my other documents are cleared ? I wouldn’t think that the CO would contact me again for more documents other than the ones requested. 

Thanks 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> at the end of my post I stated 'am I looking in the wrong place' I have full intention to move to NSW for anybody wondering not that it's anybody business. leaving this forum now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



LOL I'm just joking around, I'm sure newbie is also. No need to take it serious, this forum is always great help while you wait for grant or anything immigration related. Cheers m8 




GUNBUN said:


> As long as you can take written permission from govt. to change the state & they agree, there is nothing wrong in it.


I think NSW is no longer handing out waivers for 2 years residency because everyone started using 190 as a stepping stone or an easy way to immigrate. 

Here's an excerpt from NSW government website:

*Does NSW offer Letters of Release?
*No, NSW Business & Skilled Migration does not offer Letters of Release. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

loading254 said:


> IED ...
> 
> Could someone explain what it entails?
> 
> ...


MUST Enter BEFORE this date

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> you're in minority ?? I thought you can't even get your Citizenship if you don't fulfill the condition on 190. Is it really only a moral "recommendation" that nobody cares ?


People look for immediate gains
Somehow or the other there is a school of thought on the forum that it’s only moral and cannot be enforced legally
But as one has signed the commitment letter, how it c annot be legal, I have always failed to understand 

I have been trolled severely whenever I ask members to take the commitment seriously

I can take the horse to the water, I cannot make him drink

With everything going digital, it is becoming more and more easier for the government to track the residents

I will not be surprised if one fine day, all those who did not honour the commitments to get an email asking to explain why they did not do so 

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> People look for immediate gains
> Somehow or the other there is a school of thought on the forum that it’s only moral and cannot be enforced legally
> But as one has signed the commitment letter, how it c annot be legal, I have always failed to understand
> 
> ...




I agree with Newbienz on this, here what I got for you (Kannixir) :

​
*Your obligations*
You and your family members must comply with Australian laws and your visa obligations. You can find your visa conditions in VEVO.

*You also have obligations toward the state or territory that nominates you.*

*Your obligations
If you are granted this visa, your nominating state or territory might require you to:

live in the nominating state or territory for a specified minimum time
tell them your address, both before and after you arrive in Australia
complete surveys and providing other information they ask for
meet any of their other requirements.*

Link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190-

Here it says Obligation *not moral or whatever obligation* so be careful before playing with law.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > you're in minority ?? I thought you can't even get your Citizenship if you don't fulfill the condition on 190. Is it really only a moral "recommendation" that nobody cares ?
> ...


Fully agreed with this........


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

nah I hope the government keeps their word on obligations I'm a 189 applicant, just clarifying the future for 190 people lol :dance: :dance:


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> nah I hope the government keeps their word on obligations I'm a 189 applicant, just clarifying the future for 190 people lol :dance: :dance:



Lol, but this will help 190 applicants.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

SunV said:


> I agree with Newbienz on this, here what I got for you (Kannixir) :
> 
> ​
> *Your obligations*
> ...


Thanks @Newbienz @Kannixir @sunv - for sharing your views on this subject.

I wasn't aware of this. 

Happy weekend to all 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks @Newbienz @Kannixir @sunv - for sharing your views on this subject.
> 
> I wasn't aware of this.
> 
> ...


GUNBUN, You were correct with your comment.

If states allow you to go anywhere then there is no issue. 2 days back one person came with same issue where he was working with ACT and got nomination from NSW. Me and Newbienz suggested him to write a mail to NSW and ask for their opinion what NSW replied is - " after getting your grant for 190 . NSW is happy to give him time to finish his contract and move to NSW" it means he is not breaching any law and he got his sweet time without any worry and he can move to NSW when he get the job there.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> People look for immediate gains
> Somehow or the other there is a school of thought on the forum that it’s only moral and cannot be enforced legally
> But as one has signed the commitment letter, how it c annot be legal, I have always failed to understand
> 
> ...


Agreed with NB!

A quick question though - For offshore PR holders, when does this 2 year commitment start? Is it immediately after the validation trip or when you move for good? Imagine a scenario where after getting NSW 190, PR holder made multiple short trips (2-3 weeks) to NSW, in the first Five years of PR and then moved for good, just before the PR end date. I am assuming this PR holder will still be eligible for RRV as long as the ties can be shown. Any thoughts?


----------



## msingh1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> Since no one answered my question last month, I'll update you guys. We finally got CO contact today after 112 days from visa lodgement. CO is asking for my Health Undertaking Form 815.
> 
> We have uploaded everything upfront when we lodged Visa Application on 2 Feb 2018, except this Form 815 because we are not sure if we need to upload it since my Health Assessment status in Immiaccount is already stating "...finalised and visa processing can continue..."
> 
> ...


Did they ask for any other document after submitting Form 815 ?
Any update on your grant ?

I am on the same boat.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> Agreed with NB!
> 
> A quick question though - For offshore PR holders, when does this 2 year commitment start? Is it immediately after the validation trip or when you move for good? Imagine a scenario where after getting NSW 190, PR holder made multiple short trips (2-3 weeks) to NSW, in the first Five years of PR and then moved for good, just before the PR end date. I am assuming this PR holder will still be eligible for RRV as long as the ties can be shown. Any thoughts?


If any single of you can point to a law or a case one was stripped of their PR, or one got citizenship application refused due to moving out of state then this conversation has validity, otherwise it is your assumption and nothing more to that.

you are following the logic of a person who does not understand the nature of immigration law and the basics of the rules of LAW, the law system here as in other ex-british countries is precedent based legal system, you don't assume things, you confirm things by having the precedent which is recorded and then referred to as the law. 

DHO web-site clearly states:



> An Australian permanent resident (permanent resident) is the name given to a non-citizen who is the holder of a permanent visa. A permanent resident can live, work and study without restriction in Australia.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/aust-1 

Relying on someone, who, constantly misleads members of this forum and ignoring the FACTS and LAWS written and officially published on the government web-sites, is a bad practice. 

I suggest to follow the LEGAL and OFFICIAL sources, not assumption of someone on the forum, be it me or anyone else.


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, finally the Judgement has arrived. VISA GRANTED today at 10:05 AM Brisbane time.

My Timelines are as follows.
ANZ Code: 263111
Onshore applicant.
Points: Age 15 + Edu 15 + Exp 20 + English 20 + SS 5 = 75
NSW invite: 2 Feb 2018
ACS reassess : 5th Feb 2018
ACS outcome: 22 Mar 2018
NSW approval: 23 Mar 2018
190 Visa lodged: 9 Apr 2018 (All documents PCC inclusive uploaded)
190 Visa updated: 16 Apr 2018 (Medicals uploaded)
190 DIRECT GRANT: 28 July 2018 10:05 AM Brisbane time.

I sincerely wish that all of you be provided DIRECT GRANT ASAP.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

victory123 said:


> Guys, finally the Judgement has arrived. VISA GRANTED today at 10:05 AM Brisbane time.
> 
> My Timelines are as follows.
> ANZ Code: 263111
> ...


Congrats mate! Under 4 months, that was quick!!


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

I lodged my visa on May 3rd for 233**** (Non-prorata). I have been state nominated by NSW.
Two of the previous companies are closed and I am the primary applicant. I have uploaded all the salary slips, appointment letters, Tax statements related to these two closed companies.
Will there be any issue while employment background check?
What can be done now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on May 3rd for 233**** (Non-prorata). I have been state nominated by NSW.
> Two of the previous companies are closed and I am the primary applicant. I have uploaded all the salary slips, appointment letters, Tax statements related to these two closed companies.
> ...


There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage other then pray that there is no EV done in your case

No one can be sure if EV will be done or not
It’s totally the prerogative of the CO

You have to wait patiently for grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## kunalkanere16 (Apr 4, 2018)

victory123 said:


> Guys, finally the Judgement has arrived. VISA GRANTED today at 10:05 AM Brisbane time.
> 
> My Timelines are as follows.
> ANZ Code: 263111
> ...


Congratulations mate. When did you file your EOI?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

victory123 said:


> Guys, finally the Judgement has arrived. VISA GRANTED today at 10:05 AM Brisbane time.
> 
> My Timelines are as follows.
> ANZ Code: 263111
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

What is EV?
Can you please elaborate?


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

victory123 said:


> Guys, finally the Judgement has arrived. VISA GRANTED today at 10:05 AM Brisbane time.
> 
> My Timelines are as follows.
> ANZ Code: 263111
> ...


Congratulations....... the joy of april grants 🍻🍻🍻🍻 @victory are they done any EV in your case....


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

msrms said:


> What is EV?
> Can you please elaborate?


Employment Verification


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage other then pray that there is no EV done in your case
> 
> No one can be sure if EV will be done or not
> It’s totally the prerogative of the CO
> ...


What is EV?
Can you elaborate?


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

After all those tiring waiting period finally got the golden mail.. Thank you guys for sharing your ideas..


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Aveynaz said:


> After all those tiring waiting period finally got the golden mail.. Thank you guys for sharing your ideas..


Congrats. 
Can you please share your timeline ? 
Onshore or offshore ? 

Cheers.


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

My time line
Pre Invite- Dec 20
NSW approval- Feb 19
Visa lodged -Feb 20
Initial CO contact -May 1 for Form 80
Second CO contact -July 1 for VAC2 payment
Vac2 payment -July 2
Grant - July 28
ANZSCO code - 23211
Civil Engineer 
Applied on 65+5 from state nomination


----------



## Aveynaz (May 22, 2018)

Onshore application 



sudheerv2 said:


> Aveynaz said:
> 
> 
> > After all those tiring waiting period finally got the golden mail.. Thank you guys for sharing your ideas..
> ...


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Its good news that they started processing April applications. Two April applications reported in last 2 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

msrms said:


> What is EV?
> Can you please elaborate?


Looks like it refers to "Employment Verification"!


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Priyankak said:
> 
> 
> > Priyankak said:
> ...


Completely agreed that there are no thumb rules as such. Few even manage to escape the employment verification stage.


----------



## Priyankak (Jul 18, 2018)

PL2277 said:


> Priyankak said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I've been following this thread for a while now. I've lodged my visa application on 17 May. SC 190 VIC.
> ...


Thank you for your response


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage other then pray that there is no EV done in your case
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What if EV is done in such a case? Have we seen any such cases in the forum before? Do we get a chance to explain to the CO about the closure of such companies?

India in the last ten years had so much small companies (10-50 people) which had shut down in a few years after starting. What can we do about them, we only have letters to show as proofs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question,
> Has anyone experienced employment verification after getting a CO contact for PCC and form 80 ?
> Does this mean all my other documents are cleared ? I wouldn’t think that the CO would contact me again for more documents other than the ones requested.
> ...




Guys please assist with my query. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

kunalkanere16 said:


> Congratulations mate. When did you file your EOI?


I filed my EOI in July 2017 with 65 Points. Waited till December for an Invite. I attempted PTE again and got 20 points. Updated the EOI on Jan 26 2018 with new score. Received invite from NSW on 1st Feb.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys please assist with my query.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Not necessary... few applicants have reported multiple CO contacts on multiple occasions.... CO can raise any query including EV until final VIsa grant


----------



## victory123 (Feb 21, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Congratulations....... the joy of april grants 🍻🍻🍻🍻 @victory are they done any EV in your case....



I was made redundant by the company in April 10 days after I filed my Visa application. I am really not sure if they did any Employment Verification. In my case, I had been working for the same company for the last 10 years (Offshore 6.5 and Onshore 3.5 years). I had uploaded the Roles and Responsibilities from the HR on company Letter head and I made sure that my experience, CV, R & R were consistent with my ANZSCO code expectations just to make life easier for the CO. I also have some of my former colleagues get Direct Grant in approximately 100 - 110 days. 

I would say be positive and make sure you have submitted all documents with proper titles to help CO compare it with the application form. 

All the very best to all of the forum members expecting Grants and a huge thank you for those who spend their valuable time to help members with their queries. I would try my best to help.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Its good news that they started processing April applications. Two April applications reported in last 2 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Umair, have you heard anything at your end? If I'm correct, you lodged yours in May like me?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hi Umair, have you heard anything at your end? If I'm correct, you lodged yours in May like me?




Nothing yet mate, I will PM you as soon as I heard anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


What is your query? 

If it is when the grant will happen - anybody's guess buddy


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your query?
> 
> If it is when the grant will happen - anybody's guess buddy




My query was, what are the chances of a second CO contact or employment verification after the 1st CO contact. (They’ve asked me for Indian PCC and form 80). 

Doesn’t it mean that all my docs are cleared other than the ones requested for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

edit-duplicate


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > What is your query?
> ...


It is strange that you are not tired already. Someone answered your question yet you have not stopped asking the same question over and over. Well, only CO knows what details he has verified thus far and what is still pending. I fail to see a reason why any of the forum members should be aware of it. In case you are asking if any of us encountered it, it is very clear no one did looking at the passive responses. If I were you I would try to prepare for the worst and keep my fingers crossed.

Good luck. I really hope you get to see your golden email very soon.

Cheers
Vinau


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> My query was, what are the chances of a second CO contact or employment verification after the 1st CO contact. (They’ve asked me for Indian PCC and form 80).
> 
> Doesn’t it mean that all my docs are cleared other than the ones requested for ?
> 
> ...


depends on CO they will do EV. in 2016 for my friend co contacted for pcc later after 2 months he got NJC that claimed experience company was not responding to emails and phone calls hence questioned him that he submitted bogus documents , so one knows until grant


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

megateja said:


> depends on CO they will do EV. in 2016 for my friend co contacted for pcc later after 2 months he got NJC that claimed experience company was not responding to emails and phone calls hence questioned him that he submitted bogus documents , so one knows until grant


What is NJC please

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> What is NJC please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Natural justice letter.
It’s the details of what the CO has found wrong or could not verify and asks you to put your side of the story , before a final decision is taken 


Cheers


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hi, 

Guys..i have a question

The co asked for additional address details of last 10 years of all countries you lived

How can i provide this details

Can i fill form 80 and submit??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

What was outcome of your friend's application?


megateja said:


> depends on CO they will do EV. in 2016 for my friend co contacted for pcc later after 2 months he got NJC that claimed experience company was not responding to emails and phone calls hence questioned him that he submitted bogus documents , so one knows until grant


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> What is NJC please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Look, CO can contact anytime, but, usually it is rather rare to have more than 2 contacts, very rarely 3.... job verification only happens with cases when employment points are claimed.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> vijaysharma1953 said:
> 
> 
> > What is NJC please
> ...


Almost every one claims for employment points.. According to immitracker i have seen most direct grants or even with co contacts may just 10 percent gets Ev other just get with out it.. Is it correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys..i have a question
> 
> ...


The CO has asked for a very specific information and that’s what you should provide

Fill up the details in word and convert it to a pdf file and upload it
Press the IP button, which should be active
You may also attach the file to the email and send it back

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Almost every one claims for employment points.. According to immitracker i have seen most direct grants or even with co contacts may just 10 percent gets Ev other just get with out it.. Is it correct?




That’s pretty much what I had to ask. Looking at immi tracker (which is just a sample of applicants). But some “Boy Scouts” on this said that I’ve have been repeating myself without accepting the fact that there’s no straight answer to this. As per my observation EV can take place in the following cases: 

1. Applicants from high risk countries.
2. Applicants giving roles and duties letter on a letterhead signed by people other than the HR or CEO. 
3. Where the address, contact number, website details on the reference letter is not reachable. 
It doesn’t depend on the number of evidences of employment. 

There are 3 things here, whether the employer is a genuine organisation, whether the candidate actually worked for the employer, whether the candidate actually performed the roles and duties with the employer given by him. 

EV can be used to answer all the above. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The CO has asked for a very specific information and that’s what you should provide
> 
> Fill up the details in word and convert it to a pdf file and upload it
> Press the IP button, which should be active
> ...


Thankuu...for your reply..

I have upload it to the immi account

But there is no mail id to send...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every one claims for employment points.. According to immitracker i have seen most direct grants or even with co contacts may just 10 percent gets Ev other just get with out it.. Is it correct?
> ...


Boy scouts uh? LOL

Good luck anyway.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Tsumeisu said:


> Tsumeisu said:
> 
> 
> > Do you only upload the Health Undertaking Form 815 when the CO ask you to? Or you need to upload it beforehand? I'm not even sure if I need to provide it.
> ...


Hi, may i know what medical condition you were referring to? Do yoy think it is better for all of us to upload form 815 upfront before CO asks us to? When do you think they ask us explicitly for this form?

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Its up to DHA what they want to do.. We all can just speculate.. 
P. S the boy scout also wished u that u will get grant soon 😀
So be happy Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> Hi, may i know what medical condition you were referring to? Do yoy think it is better for all of us to upload form 815 upfront before CO asks us to? When do you think they ask us explicitly for this form?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinay


There maybe nearly a hundred forms if not more on the DHA website
I am sure some applicant at some point of time must have been asked for those forms
So are you going to fill and upload all the forms available on the website ?

You have to stop being paranoid and relax
Heavens will not fall if the CO does ask you for a document or form

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay.desetty said:


> Hi, may i know what medical condition you were referring to? Do yoy think it is better for all of us to upload form 815 upfront before CO asks us to? When do you think they ask us explicitly for this form?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinay




815 is health related, no need to upload unless there is an issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Received CO contact today for health assessment for my kid which I already uploaded. My lodgement date is 29th March, 2018. However, there is no change to the status of my application and it still shows as received. I also do not see any IP button in my application. Please advise if I should send this document directly to the CO.

Regards 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received CO contact today for health assessment for my kid which I already uploaded. My lodgement date is 29th March, 2018. However, there is no change to the status of my application and it still shows as received. I also do not see any IP button in my application. Please advise if I should send this document directly to the CO.
> 
> ...


Youhave no option but to send it directly to the CO through the reply to Email you recieved it from 

But upload 1 more copy on the Immiaccount also 
Keep an eye on the dashboard, and if it changes, and the IP button becomes active, press it

Cheers


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received CO contact today for health assessment for my kid which I already uploaded. My lodgement date is 29th March, 2018. However, there is no change to the status of my application and it still shows as received. I also do not see any IP button in my application. Please advise if I should send this document directly to the CO.
> 
> ...


Hello Yudi,

This is a good sign that you now have a CO assigned and this means he is looking into your application. Wishing you all the best, you are just a few days away from your Grant.

Can I request you to please share your dates and the Skill Code?

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Youhave no option but to send it directly to the CO through the reply to Email you recieved it from
> 
> But upload 1 more copy on the Immiaccount also
> Keep an eye on the dashboard, and if it changes, and the IP button becomes active, press it
> ...


Thanks. I have done that. The status of health examinations changes to no action required now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Newbienz - quick question, is there anyway to track the status of your application after details have been submitted in the liveinmelbourne site? After I submitted my appliction, all i got was the home screen with the option to apply... just wondering if there would be any acknowledgement.

Thanks!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi Newbienz - quick question, is there anyway to track the status of your application after details have been submitted in the liveinmelbourne site? After I submitted my appliction, all i got was the home screen with the option to apply... just wondering if there would be any acknowledgement.
> 
> Thanks!


you should receive an mail about your application acknowledgement in a day or two...


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> smanikandan1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz - quick question, is there anyway to track the status of your application after details have been submitted in the liveinmelbourne site? After I submitted my appliction, all i got was the home screen with the option to apply... just wondering if there would be any acknowledgement.
> ...


 I received an email today with an acknowledgement. It had no indication of the streamlined pathway to a pr for 457 visa holders.

Just wondering if it is no longer applicable with the new regulations?


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a regular follower of this forum and would like to confirm a doubt. I had lodged my Visa on 9th April and had uploaded documents on 10th April. Further jus so that I don't get any CO contact I had uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and HAP ID letters on the portal in July. So I was wondering if this would affect the visa processing time or would it be considered form the date of lodgement. Below is my visa details.

221111 (Accountant General)
80 points
Visa Lodge: April 9th
Documents uploade : April 10th

Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

sharpystrange said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been a regular follower of this forum and would like to confirm a doubt. I had lodged my Visa on 9th April and had uploaded documents on 10th April. Further jus so that I don't get any CO contact I had uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and HAP ID letters on the portal in July. So I was wondering if this would affect the visa processing time or would it be considered form the date of lodgement. Below is my visa details.
> 
> ...


You can keep uploading documents before your case is allocated to a co if you think such documents would help prove your case beyond doubt. It doesn't affect your place in the queue. It usually increases your chances for a direct grant instead of Co contact when such case has been finally allocated. But if after allocation the co isn't satisfied with documents uploaded or you missed out on uploading a required document, then you'll get a Co contact.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sharpystrange said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been a regular follower of this forum and would like to confirm a doubt. I had lodged my Visa on 9th April and had uploaded documents on 10th April. Further jus so that I don't get any CO contact I had uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and HAP ID letters on the portal in July. So I was wondering if this would affect the visa processing time or would it be considered form the date of lodgement. Below is my visa details.
> 
> ...




Did you upload employment docs ? If yes, which ones ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharpystrange said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been a regular follower of this forum and would like to confirm a doubt. I had lodged my Visa on 9th April and had uploaded documents on 10th April. Further jus so that I don't get any CO contact I had uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and HAP ID letters on the portal in July. So I was wondering if this would affect the visa processing time or would it be considered form the date of lodgement. Below is my visa details.
> 
> ...


From the date of lodgement, if your application is complete now, then you can have a chance to get a direct grant.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> What if EV is done in such a case? Have we seen any such cases in the forum before? Do we get a chance to explain to the CO about the closure of such companies?
> 
> India in the last ten years had so much small companies (10-50 people) which had shut down in a few years after starting. What can we do about them, we only have letters to show as proofs?
> 
> ...




Posting again just in case it was missed by everyone, any inputs will be appreciated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on May 3rd for 233**** (Non-prorata). I have been state nominated by NSW.
> Two of the previous companies are closed and I am the primary applicant. I have uploaded all the salary slips, appointment letters, Tax statements related to these two closed companies.
> ...




Have you claimed points against this employment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msrms said:


> What is EV?
> 
> Can you please elaborate?




Employment verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> vinay.desetty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, may i know what medical condition you were referring to? Do yoy think it is better for all of us to upload form 815 upfront before CO asks us to? When do you think they ask us explicitly for this form?
> ...


Thanks for the response


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

*Tourist visa to 190 Application Onshore*

Hi Guys, Anyone have any idea on this :
I am in Process to Apply 190 Visa. 
Skills Assessment Approved
And in next stage i have applied for state nomination from Victoria with job offer letter and hopefully expecting to receive approval on nomination in 2 months time. Meanwhile I had tourist visa to Australia so i have landed in Australia for visit.
Now once nomination is approved and i am ready to lodge 190, i will be in Australia on Tourist visa without any no further stay condition. So :
1) Will i be granted Bridging Visa until my 190 file's decision is been made
2) Will i be given work permit for such bridging visa. 
Thank you


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

March grants being reported on 189 forum. 
190 should be picked up nowwww! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> March grants being reported on 189 forum.
> 190 should be picked up nowwww!
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully! Lets see, we should see some.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> March grants being reported on 189 forum.
> 190 should be picked up nowwww!
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping to see more April grants today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys! My 485 is expiring at the end of next month and I have already lodged my 190 & now waiting for a grant. Once my 485 expires, I'll be on bridging visa but can I still continue working full time with the same company? Should I get in touch via email with the department telling them about my situation that my visa is expiring? Is it worth the time? Please help!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > March grants being reported on 189 forum.
> ...


And some feb grants also 😀


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys! My 485 is expiring at the end of next month and I have already lodged my 190 & now waiting for a grant. Once my 485 expires, I'll be on bridging visa but can I still continue working full time with the same company? Should I get in touch via email with the department telling them about my situation that my visa is expiring? Is it worth the time? Please help!




I understand. I’ve tried that, doesn’t do much he’ll. Currently there are around 1.2 million bringing visa holders. So hang in there. Yes you can work full time as per the rights of your previous visa. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

*Lodged on 29/March*

Though first post, I am one of the regular reader of this forum.
I have lodged the visa on 29/March and uploaded Medicals on 8/April and PCC on 19/April. After that regularly I have added documents till almost 19/May. 
I acknowledge the fact that almost all (or considerably many) near to my dates have been either contacted or granted. My query in continuation of various discussion is that keep uploading documents is deterrent for grant within statistically average days (from whatever data is available) for someone looking at your application ? Or can I still upload some other documents (non essential but may strengthen the profile) or I should refrain from doing so ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> I understand. I’ve tried that, doesn’t do much he’ll. Currently there are around 1.2 million bringing visa holders. So hang in there. Yes you can work full time as per the rights of your previous visa.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


maybe you would know, if someone on tourist visa and lodges sc189, would that individual get bridging visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Though first post, I am one of the regular reader of this forum.
> I have lodged the visa on 29/March and uploaded Medicals on 8/April and PCC on 19/April. After that regularly I have added documents till almost 19/May.
> I acknowledge the fact that almost all (or considerably many) near to my dates have been either contacted or granted. My query in continuation of various discussion is that keep uploading documents is deterrent for grant within statistically average days (from whatever data is available) for someone looking at your application ? Or can I still upload some other documents (non essential but may strengthen the profile) or I should refrain from doing so ?


You alone can judge the value of the documents in the overall context of the documents you have already uploaded

If these documents actually add clarity and make your case strong, you should upload them

Cheers


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> maybe you would know, if someone on tourist visa and lodges sc189, would that individual get bridging visa?


From experience and being on a call with DoHA office, I know that you will be on a bridging visa if you get an invite and lodge a PR visa whilst in Australia on a tourist visa.

In contrast, having a tourist visa whilst being offshore and lodging a PR visa will not enable you to get a bridging visa. Your tourist visa will be active and you are free to travel in and out of Australia (as per the conditions on the visa) until a decision is made on PR lodgement.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shawnfj said:


> From experience and being on a call with DoHA office, I know that you will be on a bridging visa if you get an invite and lodge a PR visa whilst in Australia on a tourist visa.
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast, having a tourist visa whilst being offshore and lodging a PR visa will not enable you to get a bridging visa. Your tourist visa will be active and you are free to travel in and out of Australia (as per the conditions on the visa) until a decision is made on PR lodgement.




Appreciate you sharing this, very useful and good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you for the response guys.
I got CO contact today. They have asked me for Employment evidences and spouse functional English proof. I had already uploaded these earlier. Will upload again.

Also, I am uploading spouses school and college marksheets and certificates which shows that she has studied in English medium throughout. I hope that would be enough. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

You would need to get a statement from her college stating that person xxxx was a student of our institution from the year 20xx to 20xx, studying xxxx course and the medium of instruction was English 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

sharpystrange said:


> Thank you for the response guys.
> I got CO contact today. They have asked me for Employment evidences and spouse functional English proof. I had already uploaded these earlier. Will upload again.
> 
> Also, I am uploading spouses school and college marksheets and certificates which shows that she has studied in English medium throughout. I hope that would be enough. Any suggestions?
> ...


Can you share your timelines


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sharpystrange said:


> Thank you for the response guys.
> I got CO contact today. They have asked me for Employment evidences and spouse functional English proof. I had already uploaded these earlier. Will upload again.
> 
> Also, I am uploading spouses school and college marksheets and certificates which shows that she has studied in English medium throughout. I hope that would be enough. Any suggestions?
> ...


May I ask, what is you lodgement date?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

EAU2452 said:


> May I ask, what is you lodgement date?


9th Apr is the lodge date I guess


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You alone can judge the value of the documents in the overall context of the documents you have already uploaded
> 
> If these documents actually add clarity and make your case strong, you should upload them
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt response.
I completely understand the underline fact that it is not possible to conclude that continuous document upload may help / deterrent visa grant (when compared to average days of grants with peers) in situation like this (no complete clarity of grant process). I was having feeling that it is delaying my case (as no contact / grant in 124 days) as I might be annoying the one who is looking my application by intermittent addition of documents. However, I have added additional documents now which I feel may strengthen my application (chartered engineer UK, PMP etc). I am hoping to get some positive news soon.


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

221111 (Accountant General)
80 points 
Visa lodge: 9 April 2018
Documents uploaded: 10 April 2018
CO contact: 31 July 2018


rockytechie said:


> Can you share your timelines


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You would need to get a statement from her college stating that person xxxx was a student of our institution from the year 20xx to 20xx, studying xxxx course and the medium of instruction was English
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadaf1307 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
PTE - 23rd March 2018
EOI - 25th March 2018
EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
Visa Filed (with most of the docs uploaded) - 20th April 2018
Medicals - 30th April 2018
Last Doc Uploaded - 6th July 2018
Visa Granted - 31 July 2018


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...


Congratulations on the grant! And thank you - for boosting the hopes of the April community


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Have you claimed points against this employment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I have claimed points for it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharpystrange said:


> Thank you for the response guys.
> I got CO contact today. They have asked me for Employment evidences and spouse functional English proof. I had already uploaded these earlier. Will upload again.
> 
> Also, I am uploading spouses school and college marksheets and certificates which shows that she has studied in English medium throughout. I hope that would be enough. Any suggestions?
> ...


Nope

You need a specific letter from the school or college confirming your wife’s details , the course she did, the period and that the entire course was taught in English 

Cheers


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...


Many many congratulations..... what a joy to see a April grant... really happy for you 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻 expectations getting high 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Day 18 after CO contact and response....

Counting the stars as I am waiting. Hoping that the CO will be on it on day 28, and no more contact!!


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You need a specific letter from the school or college confirming your wife’s details , the course she did, the period and that the entire course was taught in English
> 
> Cheers


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Any one from Feb 2018 still waiting for a grant?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Day 18 after CO contact and response....
> 
> Counting the stars as I am waiting. Hoping that the CO will be on it on day 28, and no more contact!!


Same here, but say 7 after CO. My issue is that the delay was their end... they had HAPID numbers for my kids which I’d never seen before :0((. 

Had they used the proper numbers in my visa application, I may have had my grant that day! Kinda sucks that we have to wait when meds were done before we lodged!! Grr!! (... and breath). Xxx


----------



## ssk123 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi,

EOI is submitted for 261313 with 70 points. 
Can someone give any idea of my chances to get the PR?

Thanks,


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Same here, but say 7 after CO. My issue is that the delay was their end... they had HAPID numbers for my kids which I’d never seen before :0((.
> 
> Had they used the proper numbers in my visa application, I may have had my grant that day! Kinda sucks that we have to wait when meds were done before we lodged!! Grr!! (... and breath). Xxx


I feel you buddy!!

in my case, I was asked for a polio cert for a country I visited. Ironically, this country was not in the Polio Risk List when I was submitting my application.

What am hoping for is, by the time they come up with that Request for More Info communication, they have ticked off all the other doc/info as satisfactory!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, but say 7 after CO. My issue is that the delay was their end... they had HAPID numbers for my kids which I’d never seen before :0((.
> ...


Yeh, hoping that only asking for meds means all other docs are good!! Time will tell!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI is submitted for 261313 with 70 points.
> Can someone give any idea of my chances to get the PR?
> ...



Estimate your invite here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Day 18 after CO contact and response....
> 
> Counting the stars as I am waiting. Hoping that the CO will be on it on day 28, and no more contact!!


that's good to hope, but, realistically, only % get CO contact within 28 days.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...




Congrats and good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...


What a joy my friend, heartiest congratulations.


----------



## Mad128 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got my grant this morning.
My visa lodgement date is: 14 feb 2018,
Case officer contacted on 6th june 2018 for pte score and visa grant date is today August 1 2018.
(Onshore-system analyst)
Thanks guys..


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Any one from Feb 2018 still waiting for a grant?


Here. Responded on 26 Jun to PCC request. No news after that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavipihu said:


> Any one from Feb 2018 still waiting for a grant?


check the tracker.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Any one from Feb 2018 still waiting for a grant?


Yess i am


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mad128 said:


> Got my grant this morning.
> My visa lodgement date is: 14 feb 2018,
> Case officer contacted on 6th june 2018 for pte score and visa grant date is today August 1 2018.
> (Onshore-system analyst)
> Thanks guys..


Many congrats mate . Can u please tell who was ur co?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Mad128 said:


> Got my grant this morning.
> My visa lodgement date is: 14 feb 2018,
> Case officer contacted on 6th june 2018 for pte score and visa grant date is today August 1 2018.
> (Onshore-system analyst)
> Thanks guys..


Congratulations Mate!


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Guys, 
My Immi Status reflects as ‘ Initial Assessment’ after CO’s contact for more information. 
Is it with everyone being contacted for more information or is it case specific ?

Kindly guide !


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

saini85 said:


> Hey Guys,
> My Immi Status reflects as ‘ Initial Assessment’ after CO’s contact for more information.
> Is it with everyone being contacted for more information or is it case specific ?
> 
> Kindly guide !


That is the status when CO Contacts you... After you submit the documents and confirm it, it should move to "Further Assesment".

That is what happened with me, though could be different with others.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mad128 said:


> Got my grant this morning.
> My visa lodgement date is: 14 feb 2018,
> Case officer contacted on 6th june 2018 for pte score and visa grant date is today August 1 2018.
> (Onshore-system analyst)
> Thanks guys..


Congrats buddy!!

That's around 55 days after CO contact... :confused2::confused2: 


@17 days after CO contact.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



Thanks mate !


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Sadaf1307 said:


> Hi All! Am Silent spectator of this group. I received my grant today for family of 3 for 190 VIC state Sponsored Visa | Developer Programmer. Below are my time lines
> PTE - 23rd March 2018
> EOI - 25th March 2018
> EOI Approval and Nomination to file Visa - 5th April 2018
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Mad128 said:


> Got my grant this morning.
> My visa lodgement date is: 14 feb 2018,
> Case officer contacted on 6th june 2018 for pte score and visa grant date is today August 1 2018.
> (Onshore-system analyst)
> Thanks guys..


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Not a dry day!


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

*Crossed statistical avg of 125 days*

Visa lodged on 29/03 and today it crossed statistical avaerage of 125 days grant (tracker data) with no contact no grant. I am not sure if there are others in similar situation!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Visa lodged on 29/03 and today it crossed statistical avaerage of 125 days grant (tracker data) with no contact no grant. I am not sure if there are others in similar situation!


I lodged Mar 20 and had CO contact on day 126... for something they already had! Grrr!!!! Good luck with yours!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


Yeh mine changed to further assessment after I uploaded required docs... although the ACTION REQUIRED button still remains to book meds but we did them in March and I’ve sent results (again!) so am ignoring this button. Xx


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,

If the points are not getting claimed for employment, then the CO will not ask for anything right ? However should i include all employment in eoi and form 80 ? Lastly, do we have to upload australian Value statement for 190 visa ?

Thank you


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Youhave no option but to send it directly to the CO through the reply to Email you recieved it from
> 
> But upload 1 more copy on the Immiaccount also
> Keep an eye on the dashboard, and if it changes, and the IP button becomes active, press it
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

2 days and still no Information provided button or status change in my application. Can I do anything about it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 2 days and still no Information provided button or status change in my application. Can I do anything about it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I can’t think of anything

Cheers


----------



## Preeti.dalmia (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum...I have applied Sec 189 and Sec 190 (Vic)...and still waiting...NO CO assigned yet...so can anyone let me know what is the chances for getting Visa??

Age - 25
English -10
Qualification - 15
Experience - 15
PTE - 29.08.17 ( L 76,R 72, S 72, W 81)
ACS - 19.09.17
EOI (Sec 189) - 19. 09.17(65)
EOI (Sec 190 Vic)- 30.07.2018(65+5)
CO- ??????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> Hi everyone, I am new in this forum...I have applied Sec 189 and Sec 190 (Vic)...and still waiting...NO CO assigned yet...so can anyone let me know what is the chances for getting Visa??
> 
> Age - 25
> English -10
> ...


Give your Anzsco code
Where does the question of CO come, when you have not even been invited and submitted an application 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> Hi everyone, I am new in this forum...I have applied Sec 189 and Sec 190 (Vic)...and still waiting...NO CO assigned yet...so can anyone let me know what is the chances for getting Visa??
> 
> Age - 25
> English -10
> ...




Have you been invited? You would get a CO only after you are invited and have lodged your visa application. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello All,

I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


Doubble Congratulations brother. First for your little Princess and second for your PR. All the best for your future.


----------



## Preeti.dalmia (Jul 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> Where does the question of CO come, when you have not even been invited and submitted an application
> 
> Cheers



My ANZSCO code is ICT Business Analyst

I have submitted the application through skillselect but still not yet received the Invitation...just wanted to know...what is my chances??


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> My ANZSCO code is ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted the application through skillselect but still not yet received the Invitation...just wanted to know...what is my chances??




Well, as per ISCAH estimates, it’s unlikely you’d get an 189 invitation this financial year. Which states have you applied for 190?


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Any one from Feb 2018 still waiting for a grant?


Yes....

Code - 221111
Lodged on 28/02/18
finally CO Contact 30/07/18 for PTE score to sent online
Replied to CO on 31/04/18 
Now waiting for Grant....


----------



## Preeti.dalmia (Jul 29, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, as per ISCAH estimates, it’s unlikely you’d get an 189 invitation this financial year. Which states have you applied for 190?


Applied for Victoria....what is the chance to get state sponsorship for Victoria???....and When Can I get an Invitation Tentatively???


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


Congrats mate.. Why is to wrong to email them??


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > saini85 said:
> ...



Hey Mate,
The CO asked me to upload some extra documents. 
How and where to upload them ? 
Should I reply to the same email id or should I upload it on immi account ? 
Too confused. Kindly guide. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saini85 said:


> Hey Mate,
> The CO asked me to upload some extra documents.
> How and where to upload them ?
> Should I reply to the same email id or should I upload it on immi account ?
> ...


immiaccount + you can e-mail.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*EOI Submission 190*

Hi All,

I and my wife have received our ACS results and now we are set to submit EOI for 190 & 189 separately. 

We have all the valid documents. Now my question is how to add dependant in EOI. My wife is the primary applicant and she has to add me as a dependant for PR. She is claiming 5 points for partner skills.

My ACS Result:
*The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/12 ‐ 03/16 – 3 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Pvt. Ltd.
Country: India

Dates: 03/16 ‐ 01/18 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: ABC Private Limited
Country: India​*
Secondly, she is working in the same company for past 5+ years, she got only 1 designation on her RnR that is assessed by ACS. Now we would like to understand if we need to divide the experience entry in EOI for only non-relevant & relevant experience or should we create the entry for each promotion that she has received during her tenure and marked them non-relevant & relevant accordingly?

Her ACS Result:
*The following employment after March 2015 is considered to equate to
work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
03/13 - 05/18 – 5 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position:
Software Engineer
Employer:
XXX PVT. LTD
Country:
India
*​
Kindly help us with the above queries so that we can fill the EOI form precisely and submit it ASAP. Remaining details are in my signature. 

Regards
Ankur

Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15 - MCA
Exp - 5
PTE - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ANZSCO - 261313

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 29 years old
ACS - +ve with 1.5 years as relevant experience
PTE - (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife have received our ACS results and now we are set to submit EOI for 190 & 189 separately.
> 
> ...


Responded to the same in the other thread, please don't post in each thread.


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> saini85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mate,
> ...


Thanks a ton !


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


Hi Umair,

Congratulations, Have you taken medical test for new born?

What is the procedure to add new born in the application?

Azeem


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.



When will this Umair get the grant lol. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preeti.dalmia (Jul 29, 2018)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> Hi everyone, I am new in this forum...I have applied Sec 189 and Sec 190 (Vic)...and still waiting...NO CO assigned yet...so can anyone let me know what is the chances for getting Visa??
> 
> Age - 25
> English -10
> ...



Can anyone help me to understand what is the procedure for 190 ( VIC)...

Below is my thought process

Step 1: I need to create an Account in skill select and fill the required form with 190 as category ..and tick as state preference...

Step 2: Post submission of the application... I will receive an Invitation Via email from that state

Step 3: I might need to fill my details in Victoria Website..

Step 4: CO will be assigned and will be visible in the EOI for 190

Step5: CO will contact for the required documentation, if any

Step 6: I need to submit it through website/ EOI/ VIC etc 

Step7: If everything is okay...Proper invitation will be sent.

Step8: Need to provide all the relevant information and apply within 60 days of invitation. 
Step9: Visa will be granted for that state 

Please let me know if my understanding for the PR for state nomination is correct?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> Can anyone help me to understand what is the procedure for 190 ( VIC)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, you have to do one thing at a time. You don’t need to worry about CO as it is irrelevant in your stage at the moment. I believe you have lodged EOI and are waiting for state invitation. Keep in mind that state invitation is not guaranteed. If VIC is interested in you, then they will sent you an invitation. Until this stage, no CO will be allocated.

If you want to understand the process better, please post your query in Victoria State Sponsorship thread and not here. This thread is mainly to discuss post-invitation things.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


congrats bro and good luck :clap2:


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Preeti.dalmia said:


> Can anyone help me to understand what is the procedure for 190 ( VIC)...
> 
> Below is my thought process
> 
> ...


Dear as per my understanding you are waiting for invitation. let me first state an ugly fact, with 65 points you have very low chances to be invited if your occupation is competitive (sorry for that but i have to be honest), but you can always try to increase your English points. Regarding your questions, my answers are below:
1-yes. however, it depends on your occupation. Some occupations can apply directly on Victoria's website.
2- not guaranteed
3- After invitation to apply for state sponsorship
4- No CO at this stage. the state will evaluate your application and will send u the result whether it is approved or rejected.

Good Luck!


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

umair.ahmed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got visa after 10 months. I lodged visa on 27 september 2018. First CO contact on 10 November 2017. Visa Grant is 31 July 2018. I had a baby girl on 01 May 2018 and CO have done paper based medical for her. My advise is not to call or email them with in published time frame.


A very big congrats! Wish you and your family all the best!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Has anyone applied and invited from VIC with a valid job offer? How long did it take to receive the invitation?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Dear as per my understanding you are waiting for invitation. let me first state an ugly fact, with 65 points you have very low chances to be invited if your occupation is competitive (sorry for that but i have to be honest), but you can always try to increase your English points. Regarding your questions, my answers are below:
> 1-yes. however, it depends on your occupation. Some occupations can apply directly on Victoria's website.
> 2- not guaranteed
> 3- After invitation to apply for state sponsorship
> ...


lol. I have tremendous respect for this honesty. Everyone is misleading today.

everything under the sun.

(this year and the next is supposed to be the lowest rates of immigration every 5 years, as seen from charts - just another supporting evidence that 2018-2019 will not be very pleasing for a lot of people)

edit: anyways.... i think finding a job or continuing your career without local experience is a massive struggle in australia. It's not even part of this PR grant timeline  but lo and behold. There is hope. Many of my immigrant friends from differnet countires have different stories to tell ! Keep it up


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepim*

Another Dry Day.. 111 Days..Lodged on 13th April 2018


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

mdeepika said:


> Another Dry Day.. 111 Days..Lodged on 13th April 2018


I am on 114th Day.... dry day


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m just on day 2 and I’m dreading the wait already 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I’m just on day 2 and I’m dreading the wait already
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Get a hobby or get a ulcer 
The choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I am on 114th Day.... dry day


We are on the same 'April' boat :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m the secondary applicant on our application. For the English language requirement, I have a letter from my college stating that I’ve been a student from 20xx to 20xx and the medium of instruction for my course was English. Along with this letter, I have attached my degree certificate and the final semester marks card which has all the marks for 5th Sem onwards. Do I also need transcripts to be attaching along with this? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I’m the secondary applicant on our application. For the English language requirement, I have a letter from my college stating that I’ve been a student from 20xx to 20xx and the medium of instruction for my course was English. Along with this letter, I have attached my degree certificate and the final semester marks card which has all the marks for 5th Sem onwards. Do I also need transcripts to be attaching along with this?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I presume this is just to prove functional English
If so sufficient 
No transcripts required
The degree certificate and the college letter are all that is required 
Do not attach the final marksheets and open a Pandora’s box 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Yup! Just to prove functional English! Thanks man! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me 
Visa lodged on 26 march as a software engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fila said:


> Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> Visa lodged on 26 march as a software engineer


You have to wait patiently 

You can be rest assured that someone is working on your application 
I also got my grant directly from recieved 
If all documents are in order, then you will get a direct grant or else the CO will contact you

No news is not necessarily bad news

There is nothing much you can do about it at this stage

Cheers


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> ...


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

binhphucnhut said:


> We are on the same 'April' boat :fingerscrossed:



Me too.....106 days and counting~~~


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Fila said:


> Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> Visa lodged on 26 march as a software engineer


M at 126 days (29/03 lodgement) no contact no grant with NSW 190
How many points you have claimed for work exp ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> ...


Although don’t be surprised if you get asked for something you’ve already submitted, which delays it further! :0((( Hopefully you’ll be all good! Good luck! Xx


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Question to everyone out there- 

Have you (personally) seen any Visa application denied, in any forums or around your circle? I see only one such case in immitracker, the person is from Nigeria and it was about two years ago.

I understand immitracker has very less user compared to actual applications, also not everyone who face such outcome will go and update there, so just asking if anyone among us have seen and know the reasons for such cases.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Question to everyone out there-
> 
> Have you (personally) seen any Visa application denied, in any forums or around your circle? I see only one such case in immitracker, the person is from Nigeria and it was about two years ago.
> 
> ...




Rejection usually happens when the documents provided are fraudulent or if employment verification fails. If the CO feels that your docs are genuine, it will be granted for sure 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Rejection usually happens when the documents provided are fraudulent or if employment verification fails. If the CO feels that your docs are genuine, it will be granted for sure
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




That is something everyone would agree with, fraudulent documentation or criminal background is not going through anyway, my question was more about if anyone had seen this or know someone whose application got rejected and the reason given behind that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> That is something everyone would agree with, fraudulent documentation or criminal background is not going through anyway, my question was more about if anyone had seen this or know someone whose application got rejected and the reason given behind that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know one. A friend of mine got visa rejected due to Hepatitis B


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Sam_s said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> ...


15 points for work experience i had 12 years of experience but in acs thy deducted it to 10 wat abt u ?? Wat is ur occupation ??


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Question to everyone out there-
> 
> Have you (personally) seen any Visa application denied, in any forums or around your circle? I see only one such case in immitracker, the person is from Nigeria and it was about two years ago.
> 
> ...


I know someone who got rejected like 1.5 yrs ago the reason was bcz his son was abnormal mentally i think so his application was denied


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all i m posting first time here but i follow this forum very regularly i have lodged my visa for nsw 190 and its been 129 days now still no co contact 😔 how much chance do i have to get a direct grant ? Uploaded all documents upfront . All how do v knw that co has started working on our case my immi account says my case is received plz guide me
> ...


Wat was ur occupation ?? And how long did it take u to get ur grant ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fila said:


> Wat was ur occupation ?? And how long did it take u to get ur grant ??


I am a software engineer

I took 15 days to upload the documents after invite and got the grant in 15 days after that


Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Fila said:


> I know someone who got rejected like 1.5 yrs ago the reason was bcz his son was abnormal mentally i think so his application was denied




This is very inhuman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > I know someone who got rejected like 1.5 yrs ago the reason was bcz his son was abnormal mentally i think so his application was denied
> ...


Indeed it is


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Wat was ur occupation ?? And how long did it take u to get ur grant ??
> ...


15 days ?? Offshore or onshore ??


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> mdeepika said:
> 
> 
> > Another Dry Day.. 111 Days..Lodged on 13th April 2018
> ...


I'm on 113th....... getting anxious now


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

not even 1 grant today ? wtf could they possibly be doing, all employees taking a day off at beach ?


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Fila said:


> 15 points for work experience i had 12 years of experience but in acs thy deducted it to 10 wat abt u ?? Wat is ur occupation ??


Exactly same. 15 points claimed with total 12years exp in 233215. 
With whatever reading / research i have done, I could judge that higher the work exp points claimed more the probability of going beyond statistical average of grant days. Let’s see. With each passing days I am developing a feeling that EV might come in to picture not that I am affaraid of but just in case it comes I hope everything should go smooth and my previous employer respond it.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> i'm on 113th....... Getting anxious now


193 days and no co contact...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> 193 days and no co contact...




Wow! That’s a really long time?! How many years of work experience are you claiming?! And how many CO contacts so far? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Wow! That’s a really long time?! How many years of work experience are you claiming?! And how many CO contacts so far?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


If this long then what will you call 700 days ?

A member recently got grant after 700 days

Nothing is too long in Immigration if your file gets stuck in some bureaucratic tangle

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

*info*



newbienz said:


> If this long then what will you call 700 days ?
> 
> A member recently got grant after 700 days
> 
> ...


hello NB

can 190 ppl do the initial entry anywhere in AUS or must b state sposnpserd one?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> hello NB
> 
> 
> 
> can 190 ppl do the initial entry anywhere in AUS or must b state sposnpserd one?




They can enter in from anywhere. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Fathimanaz (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi all. Do we have to move to NSW after the grant of 190 visa? Is it a condition? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fathimanaz said:


> Hi all. Do we have to move to NSW after the grant of 190 visa? Is it a condition? Thanks


You have to live and work in the state which has sponsored you for 2 years 
You have signed a commitment to that effect
You can decide best if that has any value or not for you

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> wow! That’s a really long time?! How many years of work experience are you claiming?! And how many co contacts so far?
> 
> 
> 190 qld state nominated
> ...


work exp claimed for 8.4 years means 15 points, employment verification done on 14/05/2018, still there is no co contact.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Sam_s said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > 15 points for work experience i had 12 years of experience but in acs thy deducted it to 10 wat abt u ?? Wat is ur occupation ??
> ...


Yep, me to claimed 15 points for experience. Previous project was conclude on 2012. No site office is available now. Send the pay sheets and providant fund letters. Very anxious about EV...... on day 113 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > wow! That’s a really long time?! How many years of work experience are you claiming?! And how many co contacts so far?
> ...


How did you know that the EV is done?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> How did you know that the EV is done?


MD and CEO contacted my Manager in this connection...


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello guys!

Anyone with ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer? I'm not seeing this ANZSCO very frequently. Even Immitracker doesn't have many records for this code. 

ANZSCO - 261311
190 EOI Lodged - 7th March 2018
NSW Invite - 12th April 2018
NSW Approval - 11th May 2018
VISA Lodged - 23rd May 2018 (70+5 points).


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same code, lodged 190 visa application on 6th April, no CO contact yet.

Yes, I too feel this is very rare code when looking at immitracker, not sure if we should feel good that it is rare and in high demand or it’s otherwise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundGene (Jun 8, 2018)

Ya'll talking about rare? I'm the only one from my code.. Yet to see someone else with the same code! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi, I am submitting the 190 EOI for NSW and now stuck at a question for I have to say yes or no to live outside the capital city.

I am not planning to stay outside Sydney in case I get SS visa under subclass 190. And planning to answer the question as *No*. Will this affect my EOI chances to receive an invitation from the State or Territory? Attaching screenshot for more information.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi, I am submitting the 190 EOI for NSW and now stuck at a question for I have to say yes or no to live outside the capital city.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not planning to stay outside Sydney in case I get SS visa under subclass 190. And planning to answer the question as *No*. Will this affect my EOI chances to receive an invitation from the State or Territory? Attaching screenshot for more information.




They just want to check how comfortable you are for that scenario, they don’t force you on this. Only commitment you are expected to oblige to is to stay and work in that state for two years. It’s just about checking your flexibility and might increase the invitation chances. At least that is what I was told about by a consultant I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi, I am submitting the 190 EOI for NSW and now stuck at a question for I have to say yes or no to live outside the capital city.
> 
> I am not planning to stay outside Sydney in case I get SS visa under subclass 190. And planning to answer the question as *No*. Will this affect my EOI chances to receive an invitation from the State or Territory? Attaching screenshot for more information.


I also clicked on NO and i got the final Invite in 2 working days. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Kaelan31 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi I just want to ask about our situation. We logde our Visa last March 2018 and my Wife skill assessment from ACS expired last May 2018. Yesterday we got CO contact and asking for my wife skill assessment. But I already attached my wife skill assessment last March when we lodge. So i just re attach the skill assessment of my wife even its already expired.. did i do the right thing? Do we need to re apply the ACS skill assessment? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*



Kaelan31 said:


> Hi I just want to ask about our situation. We logde our Visa last March 2018 and my Wife skill assessment from ACS expired last May 2018. Yesterday we got CO contact and asking for my wife skill assessment. But I already attached my wife skill assessment last March when we lodge. So i just re attach the skill assessment of my wife even its already expired.. did i do the right thing? Do we need to re apply the ACS skill assessment? Please advise. Thanks.


Mine going to expire on 18th August..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaelan31 said:


> Hi I just want to ask about our situation. We logde our Visa last March 2018 and my Wife skill assessment from ACS expired last May 2018. Yesterday we got CO contact and asking for my wife skill assessment. But I already attached my wife skill assessment last March when we lodge. So i just re attach the skill assessment of my wife even its already expired.. did i do the right thing? Do we need to re apply the ACS skill assessment? Please advise. Thanks.


The attachment may have been corrupted or you may have uploaded it in the wrong section 
Hence you were asked for it again 
You need not get the assessment done again
It only needs to be valid on the date of invite, which it was

Just upload the skills assessment again and press the IP button, but do recheck that the file is error free
Also upload it under your wife documents section, not yours 

Cheers


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi all.....got co contact yesterday...asking for employment evidence ( no specifications mentioned), marriage certificate, pcc and form 80.... Had uploaded everything earlier minus form 80. I know there are many who have been asked again for the documents already submitted so my question is......after we re-upload the same documents (employment evidence), anybody has ever been questioned again or asked for further employment related docs? Or is it that they couldn't open the previously submitted docs? I may be sounding a bit confusing here....let me re phrase......u think they asked because they are not satisfied or because u think they couldn't open the file or something like that? Thanks.


Code-221111 (Gen accountant)
Visa lodged -4th April
CO contact- 2nd Aug


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hema1234 said:


> Hi all.....got co contact yesterday...asking for employment evidence ( no specifications mentioned), marriage certificate, pcc and form 80.... Had uploaded everything earlier minus form 80. I know there are many who have been asked again for the documents already submitted so my question is......after we re-upload the same documents (employment evidence), anybody has ever been questioned again or asked for further employment related docs? Or is it that they couldn't open the previously submitted docs? I may be sounding a bit confusing here....let me re phrase......u think they asked because they are not satisfied or because u think they couldn't open the file or something like that? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Code-221111 (Gen accountant)
> ...


It has happen to others before, where they are asked for documents they have already uploaded, so don't panic!

What employment evidence did you already upload? Cross-check with below!

Copying the document checklist link from the DHA website, in case you have missed something here (as I said above, if you haven't missed anything, just re-upload! )

See under [Points Test - requirements for the invited applicant], the [Skilled Employment] heading:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Another day with no grants reported...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hema1234 said:


> Hi all.....got co contact yesterday...asking for employment evidence ( no specifications mentioned), marriage certificate, pcc and form 80.... Had uploaded everything earlier minus form 80. I know there are many who have been asked again for the documents already submitted so my question is......after we re-upload the same documents (employment evidence), anybody has ever been questioned again or asked for further employment related docs? Or is it that they couldn't open the previously submitted docs? I may be sounding a bit confusing here....let me re phrase......u think they asked because they are not satisfied or because u think they couldn't open the file or something like that? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Code-221111 (Gen accountant)
> ...




Fellow accountant. What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi, I am submitting the 190 EOI for NSW and now stuck at a question for I have to say yes or no to live outside the capital city.
> 
> I am not planning to stay outside Sydney in case I get SS visa under subclass 190. And planning to answer the question as *No*. Will this affect my EOI chances to receive an invitation from the State or Territory? Attaching screenshot for more information.


HI NB,

What's your expert opinion on this?


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

I think I had uploaded pretty much that there is......r n r, experience letter, appointment letter, form 16, salary slips, bank statements, tax return et al.


----------



## Kaelan31 (Aug 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The attachment may have been corrupted or you may have uploaded it in the wrong section
> Hence you were asked for it again
> You need not get the assessment done again
> It only needs to be valid on the date of invite, which it was
> ...


Thanks, you're really helpful


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi good to see some fellow accountants

ACT nomination approved: 16APR

190 lodged: 16 APR

All documents uploaded, medical done

Waiting for CO contact or hopefully direct grant.

I have claimed 5 points for employment and upload contracts, payslip and group certificate.

About form 80, I have uploaded it for my husband but not for me looks like it’s better to upload one for myself as well?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> They just want to check how comfortable you are for that scenario, they don’t force you on this. Only commitment you are expected to oblige to is to stay and work in that state for two years. It’s just about checking your flexibility and might increase the invitation chances. At least that is what I was told about by a consultant I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Selecting yes will put me in any other city and not Sydney? I can still choose to live in Sydney, right? The reason why I am focusing on Sydney is that jobs for my skill are only available in Sydney and not in any other city in NSW.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Selecting yes will put me in any other city and not Sydney? I can still choose to live in Sydney, right? The reason why I am focusing on Sydney is that jobs for my skill are only available in Sydney and not in any other city in NSW.




You can work anywhere. Sydney included. You’re not going to be restricted to any city.


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mchi said:


> Hi good to see some fellow accountants
> 
> ACT nomination approved: 16APR
> 
> ...


As well as form 1221, and CVs for both.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Selecting yes will put me in any other city and not Sydney? I can still choose to live in Sydney, right? The reason why I am focusing on Sydney is that jobs for my skill are only available in Sydney and not in any other city in NSW.


sc189/sc190 is permanent residency, as a permanent resident you have that choice.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*189 & 190 submitted for a family of 2*

Submitted both 189 & 190 in days after receiving ACS. Feeling relieved but at same time tensed after seeing 11th July results. Hoping to get at least 1 invite for 11th August round.

Waiting period starts now! :ranger:

Points & timeline details are in Signature.


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there any chance I'll get 190 visa for nsw with 65 points? Occupation - mechanical engineer

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Please post on relevant thread for pre lodgment related stuff. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Submitted both 189 & 190 in days after receiving ACS. Feeling relieved but at same time tensed after seeing 11th July results. Hoping to get at least 1 invite for 11th August round.
> 
> Waiting period starts now! :ranger:
> 
> Points & timeline details are in Signature.


no way you're getting an invitation in August. Until recently software engineers have been waiting for months ? Did it get better after the increase to 800 from 300 ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mchi said:


> Hi good to see some fellow accountants
> 
> ACT nomination approved: 16APR
> 
> ...


Fellow ACT candidate o/

As others have said, Form 80, Form 1221 and CV for all applicants over 18.

And DHA recommends an employment reference letter too for skilled employment you're claiming points for, details here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## ispes (Aug 20, 2017)

CO ask you for valid skill assessment or just the skill assessment? Also, have you found any error with your first-uploaded skill assessment? I am just wondering because I am also on the same case.
Looking forward your response


----------



## ispes (Aug 20, 2017)

Kaelan31 said:


> Hi I just want to ask about our situation. We logde our Visa last March 2018 and my Wife skill assessment from ACS expired last May 2018. Yesterday we got CO contact and asking for my wife skill assessment. But I already attached my wife skill assessment last March when we lodge. So i just re attach the skill assessment of my wife even its already expired.. did i do the right thing? Do we need to re apply the ACS skill assessment? Please advise. Thanks.





Hi, did CO ask you for valid skill assessment or just the skill assessment? Also, have you found any error with your first upload of skill assessment? I am just wondering because I am also on the same case.
Looking forward your response


----------



## Brarsona (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I really need help, i lodged onshore on 4th Dec, I allocated case officer on 15th Feb and submitted my all documents on 7th March, after that case officer didn't respond to me, I am really worried I lodged my file around 8months ago, but could not get my PR yet, i am suffering from anxiety things not going well. My lawyer not giving me any response, I called him many times, the immi status shows further assessment, what should I need to do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brarsona said:


> Hi guys,
> I really need help, i lodged onshore on 4th Dec, I allocated case officer on 15th Feb and submitted my all documents on 7th March, after that case officer didn't respond to me, I am really worried I lodged my file around 8months ago, but could not get my PR yet, i am suffering from anxiety things not going well. My lawyer not giving me any response, I called him many times, the immi status shows further assessment, what should I need to do?


You need to relax
Members have waited for even 2 years for their grant 

There is nothing you or your Immigration agent can do about it

Just forget that you have applied for PR and go about with your life as usual

Cheers


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been asked today (3/Aug) to submit more information for my wife functional English. I have already submitted letter for medium of instruction and degree certificate. However, additional document as transcript has been requested. Just posting for others as I read somewhere in forum some one was asking documents for functional English.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sam_s said:


> I have been asked today (3/Aug) to submit more information for my wife functional English. I have already submitted letter for medium of instruction and degree certificate. However, additional document as transcript has been requested. Just posting for others as I read somewhere in forum some one was asking documents for functional English.


Thanks for updating us buddy, hope you two get the grant soon 🙂


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys! Good news for people who lodged in May!! May invitations finally being reported on the tracker


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> I have been asked today (3/Aug) to submit more information for my wife functional English. I have already submitted letter for medium of instruction and degree certificate. However, additional document as transcript has been requested. Just posting for others as I read somewhere in forum some one was asking documents for functional English.


There must have been some specific doubt in mind of the co which he wanted to get cleared or he must have got mixed up

A couple of weeks back a member was asked to submit functional English evidence for a 5-6 year old child

Even Cos are humans and are working under a lot of pressure 

Cheers


----------



## Kaelan31 (Aug 3, 2018)

ispes said:


> Hi, did CO ask you for valid skill assessment or just the skill assessment? Also, have you found any error with your first upload of skill assessment? I am just wondering because I am also on the same case.
> Looking forward your response


the case office only asked for skill assessment and there are no errors when I upload the skill assessment


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

hey guys, 

I was just reading back through the threads and am trying to work out what the average time between initial CO contact and grant is? 

I got my first contact about 52 days ago. Obviously I know people cant predict things, but what are we up to these days for average time between CO contact and grant? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gargler said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I was just reading back through the threads and am trying to work out what the average time between initial CO contact and grant is?
> 
> ...


3 days to over a year

Do the maths

Cheers


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 3 days to over a year
> 
> Do the maths
> 
> Cheers


That's not really an average but more of a range.  

Which immigration tracker site to most people here use?


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyways to answer my own question, it seems that most people tend to get a reply within about 60 days from what I've seen on the tracker.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

gargler said:


> Anyways to answer my own question, it seems that most people tend to get a reply within about 60 days from what I've seen on the tracker.




What was your CO contact for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Documents that I already submitted. So frustrating, almost seems like a delay tactic. Just reuploaded everything again. Medicals already done.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

gargler said:


> Documents that I already submitted. So frustrating, almost seems like a delay tactic. Just reuploaded everything again. Medicals already done.




At times I think, they’re purposely not issuing grants just to fall within the limit of immigrants coming into the country. You’re right, they are delaying it.
How long does it take to do external and internal checks ? For AUS employment, you simply have to put in a person’s TFN and all the information is available via ATO. Similarly for overseas employment..... I was requested for Indian PCC and form 80. How long does it actually take to check those ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gargler said:


> That's not really an average but more of a range.
> 
> Which immigration tracker site to most people here use?


Check the average on myimmitracker, it is in the range of 130 days as of now, pool of about 8000 cases from past 3 years.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys! Good news for people who lodged in May!! May invitations finally being reported on the tracker




Which date ? And how many?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

hello everyone

I have lodged my visa application on 24/7/2018. Still waiting for a co contact....


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 24/7/2018. Still waiting for a co contact....


You must be either new to this forum or you must be kidding. Is your lodgement date correct? If yes, wait for about 100 days for that to happen mate.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> You must be either new to this forum or you must be kidding. Is your lodgement date correct? If yes, wait for about 100 days for that to happen mate.


Yes, brother I am new to this forum. However, I was keenly observing grant trends on immitracker website, there I saw people have been granted their visas from 6 days to so on. That's why asked that kiddo question in this forum.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi good to see some fellow accountants
> ...


Thank you Pretty, I’m working on form 80 and hoping to upload by tomorrow. I have provided the job reference letter. Since I work in Canberra emplyement verification shouldn’t be a problem ( fingers crossed) . About 1221 do main applicant fill it too for onshore application? That’s not in the checklist. I think I have uploaded my resume need to double check and will upload one for my husband. Looking forward to CO contact or direct grant in the coming week


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mchi said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Mchi said:
> ...


Form 80, 1221, and CV is mentioned in the additional character requirements section here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

Do make sure the job reference letter contains the info in my previous post! It's easy to miss one detail or another.. But looks like you're on the right track.

Form 80 is tedious.. Took me a full week to sort it out well. 

I'm also onshore and working in CBR - so hopefully EV is easier. Do keep us updated y


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

*190 for Tasmania, 137 days still waiting*

Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me... 

Here is the timeline of my application:

Taiwanese
Electronics Engineer with 3 yrs experience: 233411,
Overseas Bachelor and Master Degree,
Tasmanian graduate,
30/09/2016: skill assessment done,
27/09/2017: got PTE 79+,
09/03/2018: got Tasmanian state sponsorship,
21/03/2018: lodged my visa-190 application,
24/07/2018: seek help from a MP to call immigration about my application,
05/08/2018: 137 days still waiting...

There is a member of home affair committee here in Tassie so I reached out to his office for help in the end of July. The reply was: there's no abnormal issue with my documents and application but I just need to wait  .

Call the customer service of the Home Affair Department doesn't help either... they just told me to wait until the ETA is up and then call again. Is there really nothing I can do guys? Extremely frustrated in this waiting game... 
Hope there would be some good news at the horizon asap....Best of luck !!!!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> 
> Here is the timeline of my application:
> 
> ...


Its been just over 4 months - I would be patient. 

Also, afaik points don't matter once you lodge. Just verifying all your points claims and document veracity.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Have faith bro....it's just round the corner...you will get it soon...🤞🤞🤞


Bossman69 said:


> Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> 
> Here is the timeline of my application:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Bossman69 said:


> Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> 
> Here is the timeline of my application:
> 
> ...


Just be relax mate...... the grant might be round the corner...... try to forget the process and do what you like 🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi guys 

is there a difference between the subclass 190 document checklist and 189 checklists? because in homeaffairs website I did find only checklist for 190


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is there a difference between the subclass 190 document checklist and 189 checklists? because in homeaffairs website I did find only checklist for 190


Here is the 189 checklist. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
There might be slight differences, I haven't noticed yet, they are formatted differently for the website. I would recommend always using the exact checklist for the visa you are applying for.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ali.janjua said:


> Yes, brother I am new to this forum. However, I was keenly observing grant trends on immitracker website, there I saw people have been granted their visas from 6 days to so on. That's why asked that kiddo question in this forum.




Back in those days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bossman69 said:


> Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> 
> Here is the timeline of my application:
> 
> ...


you have not been waiting that long... and there are a lot who are still waiting.


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

I guess it just frustrated to know that lots of applicants who applied "the same time" as me has got theirs sorted 2 months ago... If people around me are waiting just like me then maybe I'll chill a bit more. I aware some people have waited longer than my case and this sucks... Anyway... keep our heads up and hope for the best guys !!


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> I guess it just frustrated to know that lots of applicants who applied "the same time" as me has got theirs sorted 2 months ago... If people around me are waiting just like me then maybe I'll chill a bit more. I aware some people have waited longer than my case and this sucks... Anyway... keep our heads up and hope for the best guys !!


Yeah mate, I lodged on 22nd of April and nothing happened so far. 
May be we just have to wait like they say. 
I'm missing some job opportunities because of this. 
Its no good, but can't help it.


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Does anyone know why they haven't asked for PCC which have expired (older than 12 months), but only a new AFP PCC? 

If I haven't left the country (Australia) since those other PCC were valid, do they not care if the other countries are expired? Has this happened to anyone else?

Should I re-request other countries PCC's just in case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gargler said:


> Does anyone know why they haven't asked for PCC which have expired (older than 12 months), but only a new AFP PCC?
> 
> If I haven't left the country (Australia) since those other PCC were valid, do they not care if the other countries are expired? Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Should I re-request other countries PCC's just in case?


CO have lot of discretionary powers to waive off the resubmission when it comes to medicals and PCC

If you want to be proactive and get all the expired PCCs done again , your choice
But I would not have done it 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> I guess it just frustrated to know that lots of applicants who applied "the same time" as me has got theirs sorted 2 months ago... If people around me are waiting just like me then maybe I'll chill a bit more. I aware some people have waited longer than my case and this sucks... Anyway... keep our heads up and hope for the best guys !!


Applicants who applied on the same date can have vastly different applications from a CO perspective though 

Employment checks, security checks, etc etc it's all non linear and other folks in that chain may be bottlenecks in the process

Hope you get it soon, waiting certainly sucks, but you're in the system  

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

195 days and still waiting for CO contact or Direct Grant


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> 195 days and still waiting for CO contact or Direct Grant




Wait for 15 more days and by that time you don’t get grant then drop them an email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I know it is almost instantaneous, but if someone would indulge me

Would you share the timestamp when you got your state nomination approved and the timestamp when DHA sent an email inviting you to apply for 190?

Is it a few seconds, minutes, hours? 



Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I know it is almost instantaneous, but if someone would indulge me
> 
> Would you share the timestamp when you got your state nomination approved and the timestamp when DHA sent an email inviting you to apply for 190?
> 
> ...




7:41:09 - state nomination received
7:42:08 - invitation to apply from DHA (SkillSelect)

All times are in IST


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> 7:41:09 - state nomination received
> 7:42:08 - invitation to apply from DHA (SkillSelect)
> 
> All times are in IST
> ...


Thanks buddy! 


Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I know it is almost instantaneous, but if someone would indulge me
> 
> Would you share the timestamp when you got your state nomination approved and the timestamp when DHA sent an email inviting you to apply for 190?
> 
> ...


I got within a day. :clap2:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> I got within a day. :clap2:


I'm hoping to lodge on the same day I get the invite, so just trying to get a handle on all the timelines as best I can, thanks for sharing  

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi friends,

Just received call from my agent that our golden mail has arrived and IED is 7/feb. Yet to receive the mail from my agent. Am super excited on this. Thank you friends on your valuable advice. Mine is a direct grant . Received my grant after 155 days of lodgement. Received it today morning. Lodgement date is 05th March. Didn’t claim points for employment. 

Thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kumarmba said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just received call from my agent that our golden mail has arrived and IED is 7/feb. Yet to receive the mail from my agent. Am super excited on this. Thank you friends on your valuable advice. Mine is a direct grant . Received my grant after 155 days of lodgement. Received it today morning. Lodgement date is 05th March. Didn’t claim points for employment.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations on the grant !


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
(Lodge: Jan 15 2018, CO 12 June, Responded 25 June. State: NSW)

Sent from my ASUS_X00HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

kumarmba said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just received call from my agent that our golden mail has arrived and IED is 7/feb. Yet to receive the mail from my agent. Am super excited on this. Thank you friends on your valuable advice. Mine is a direct grant . Received my grant after 155 days of lodgement. Received it today morning. Lodgement date is 05th March. Didn’t claim points for employment.
> 
> Thanks.


Many congratulations


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just received call from my agent that our golden mail has arrived and IED is 7/feb. Yet to receive the mail from my agent. Am super excited on this. Thank you friends on your valuable advice. Mine is a direct grant . Received my grant after 155 days of lodgement. Received it today morning. Lodgement date is 05th March. Didn’t claim points for employment.
> 
> Thanks.


Many Congratulations, can you please share your timelines with us. Will be helpful for us.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Pintar said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got my Grant today and initial entry due date is tomorrow. But I also got a facilitation letter stating that I can breach initial entry requirement. Does this mean I can make first landing anytime in next 5 years? Would appreciate if you can share your knowledge and experience.
> (Lodge: Jan 15 2018, CO 12 June, Responded 25 June. State: NSW)
> ...


Congratulations Pintar, Finally two good news today.


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

On the other side, NSW and VIC seem to be the most active states. Anyone else who has lodged under QLD SS?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kumarmba said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just received call from my agent that our golden mail has arrived and IED is 7/feb. Yet to receive the mail from my agent. Am super excited on this. Thank you friends on your valuable advice. Mine is a direct grant . Received my grant after 155 days of lodgement. Received it today morning. Lodgement date is 05th March. Didn’t claim points for employment.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats! 

Great news to bury the Monday blues  hope you and your family celebrate well  

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> On the other side, NSW and VIC seem to be the most active states. Anyone else who has lodged under QLD SS?


I am under QLD...... day 117, no CO contact yet..... applied through an agent


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations on the grant !


Congratulations!!


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

My analysis of Immitracker is a little disappointing. (Though I completely understand that immitracker is representing only a handful of application)

What I can see as per the Immitracker, there are only 9 People who have got the Grant in last 6 days (August)

All I can see is that for the month of February 85% of the guys who have lodged their PR has got the grant or they have got the CO contact.

For the month of March still close to 20%, people have not got the Grant or CO contact.
So, in that case, if we are not lucky enough we might get to hear something only after 5 months.

Also, DIBP has already given the Global Processing time for 190 as 6-7 months. It looks like they wanna exhaust all the SLA time before clearing all the applications. 

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Awaiting Grant


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> On the other side, NSW and VIC seem to be the most active states. Anyone else who has lodged under QLD SS?




I have lodged mine under QLD


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

*190 visa waiting*

i had applied 190 victoria on8 may 2018 and this wait makes crazy


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm hoping to lodge on the same day I get the invite, so just trying to get a handle on all the timelines as best I can, thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


hope you get your invite soon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nomaduser said:


> On the other side, NSW and VIC seem to be the most active states. Anyone else who has lodged under QLD SS?


they have the largest migration programs... hence the number of invites.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Happyjassar said:


> i had applied 190 victoria on8 may 2018 and this wait makes crazy


have you lodged the visa or SS?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> I have lodged mine under QLD
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


states have no impact on processing time... so its all SC190...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Employment Verification*

Is it possible for anyone to be granted a visa without the CO team doing any employment verification? I am asking just so that I can make an informed guess like - until my EV is done, thr will be no VISA grant. 

Or is it really futile making such guesses because CO's can use their discretionary powers and override the EV process?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> Is it possible for anyone to be granted a visa without the CO team doing any employment verification? I am asking just so that I can make an informed guess like - until my EV is done, thr will be no VISA grant.
> 
> Or is it really futile making such guesses because CO's can use their discretionary powers and override the EV process?


From what I have observed COs/CO teams have discretion to decide when to do EV and when not to.

I would also imagine EV would have different layers, eg just verifying you worked there (might be just about checking the company website and/or your tax returns) versus verifying you worked there doing specific Roles and Responsibilities (might entail more in depth verification with HR etc)


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> states have no impact on processing time... so its all SC190...




Yeah man! I’m aware of that! What’s your point dude? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> Is it possible for anyone to be granted a visa without the CO team doing any employment verification? I am asking just so that I can make an informed guess like - until my EV is done, thr will be no VISA grant.
> 
> Or is it really futile making such guesses because CO's can use their discretionary powers and override the EV process?


only 5% get EV. So totally yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> From what I have observed COs/CO teams have discretion to decide when to do EV and when not to.
> 
> I would also imagine EV would have different layers, eg just verifying you worked there (might be just about checking the company website and/or your tax returns) versus verifying you worked there doing specific Roles and Responsibilities (might entail more in depth verification with HR etc)


i would say it is basic sample they send for an EV.. at least my view. There is no much correlation between the cases.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yeah man! I’m aware of that! What’s your point dude?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


isn't it clear? :ranger:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i would say it is basic sample they send for an EV.. at least my view. There is no much correlation between the cases.


Yeah could be randomly auditing application numbers X to Y - or a gradual process of investigation when evidence doesn't meet certain thresholds of confidence. No idea haha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah could be randomly auditing application numbers X to Y - or a gradual process of investigation when evidence doesn't meet certain thresholds of confidence. No idea haha


you see, sometimes person uploads whole set of evidence, and only has 1 work experience claimed, but still EV occurs, while other has 6 jobs, and little evidence and no EV, this leads to my assuming they do random sampling, but well... unless you work there we don't know


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

I applied for visa sorry to mention it in stress of wait


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys, I lodged my 190 application back in May 2018 including form 80 and form 1221. Last week I just started a new job. How do I inform CO regarding this matter? Should I file form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances?

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> you see, sometimes person uploads whole set of evidence, and only has 1 work experience claimed, but still EV occurs, while other has 6 jobs, and little evidence and no EV, this leads to my assuming they do random sampling, but well... unless you work there we don't know


Could be one job with a dodgy company that has triggered PIC 4020 condition in the past hence flagged for EV for X amount of time versus straight edge employment with six well recognised companies and a candidate who already holds PR in NZ hence flagged for minimal scrutiny - as you can see I have a healthy imagination.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi I have updated 80 form not 1221.what is difference of both.i am onshore applicant.r u also onshore applicant thanks


foxes said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my 190 application back in May 2018 including form 80 and form 1221. Last week I just started a new job. How do I inform CO regarding this matter? Should I file form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I have updated 80 form not 1221.what is difference of both.i am onshore applicant.r u also onshore applicant thanks


They have some similarities but seniors in this forum suggest to upload both. I'm offshore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Could be one job with a dodgy company that has triggered PIC 4020 condition in the past hence flagged for EV for X amount of time versus straight edge employment with six well recognised companies and a candidate who already holds PR in NZ hence flagged for minimal scrutiny - as you can see I have a healthy imagination.


yeah, but that's a good thing


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I have updated 80 form not 1221.what is difference of both.i am onshore applicant.r u also onshore applicant thanks


There are similarities (eg both ask for employment history) but there are differences (eg 1221 asks for visa history).

They are recommended along with CV to potentially speed up processing - see the following link under the Additional Character Requirements heading 


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Employment Verification*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> From what I have observed COs/CO teams have discretion to decide when to do EV and when not to.
> 
> I would also imagine EV would have different layers, eg just verifying you worked there (might be just about checking the company website and/or your tax returns) versus verifying you worked there doing specific Roles and Responsibilities (might entail more in depth verification with HR etc)



Thank you!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my 190 application back in May 2018 including form 80 and form 1221. Last week I just started a new job. How do I inform CO regarding this matter? Should I file form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances?
> 
> Thanks


to be honest it is not as important, it has no impact, however, to be safe, most people choose to inform about change of job.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hema1234 said:


> Need urgent help here......the CO letter has some guidelines to fill up form.80. "provide details of your proposed travel, dates and city/state " and that we must nominate a city/state in the proposed travel section.... but I can't find where I should put that info. Moreover I have no.proposed iteneraty planned......can someone please help....attaching that part of the guidelines here..


there is a section in the form intended days of travel and destination. 

I am sure you already have a plan to go to some place? IF you have to receive grant in 60 days when would you travel? Where? You don't need to be 100% correct on both, but be as close as you can.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There are similarities (eg both ask for employment history) but there are differences (eg 1221 asks for visa history).
> 
> They are recommended along with CV to potentially speed up processing - see the following link under the Additional Character Requirements heading
> 
> ...


second that. Good advise.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey. So, we finally received our PCC from Germany. This was the document that was holding up our submission. The PCC has misspelt our residential address. For example, Sobha is spelt as Sonha and Dewflower as Dewftomea. Our agent says that this is alright and it won’t impact anything. Should we request the German authorities for a fresh PCC with the correctly spelt address?! Any help is appreciated  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey. So, we finally received our PCC from Germany. This was the document that was holding up our submission. The PCC has misspelt our residential address. For example, Sobha is spelt as Sonha and Dewflower as Dewftomea. Our agent says that this is alright and it won’t impact anything. Should we request the German authorities for a fresh PCC with the correctly spelt address?! Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Upload this PCC and at the same time ask the German authorities to send a corrected one

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey. So, we finally received our PCC from Germany. This was the document that was holding up our submission. The PCC has misspelt our residential address. For example, Sobha is spelt as Sonha and Dewflower as Dewftomea. Our agent says that this is alright and it won’t impact anything. Should we request the German authorities for a fresh PCC with the correctly spelt address?! Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


i agree with you agent. 

However, just in case request new pcc and make it clear to them that there are shouldn't be any typos.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks NB and Andrey! We are going ahead submitting this. In the meanwhile, will call up the German authorities as soon as its working hours in Europe and request them for a PCC without the typos


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Happyjassar said:


> i had applied 190 victoria on8 may 2018 and this wait makes crazy


I've lodged mine on 7th May, and this wait is just seeming endless to me too! NSW sponsored 190.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks NB and Andrey! We are going ahead submitting this. In the meanwhile, will call up the German authorities as soon as its working hours in Europe and request them for a PCC without the typos
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Good luck! Lets us know how your call goes. What you can do is to try get in touch with local bürgerbüro of where you used to live, they do sometimes issue these (you will need to pay by check) although official process if you are not resident is via Bonn, but these guys are less flexible.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafs88 said:


> I've lodged mine on 7th May, and this wait is just seeming endless to me too! NSW sponsored 190.


its better to prepare for a long wait... and get a pleasant surprize.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> its better to prepare for a long wait... and get a pleasant surprize.


Thanks for that, I am trying to follow that but starting to get a bit anxious now. :ranger:

Actually my expectation was set too high, coz my previous 489 visa grant came in 35 days flat, towards the end of last year while this 190 is taking its own sweet time despite being on-shore. 

The average processing times have really gone up, and I can just hope and pray :fingerscrossed: to get a direct grant soon now. A CO contact after 90 days would be a rude shock for me.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Only long wait expectation makes life smooth but if we start to count single day then it’s really hard. I've lodged mine on 7th May, and this wait is just seeming endless to me too! NSW sponsored 190.[/quote]

its better to prepare for a long wait... and get a pleasant surprize.[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks for that, I am trying to follow that but starting to get a bit anxious now. :ranger:
> 
> Actually my expectation was set too high, coz my previous 489 visa grant came in 35 days flat, towards the end of last year while this 190 is taking its own sweet time despite being on-shore.
> 
> The average processing times have really gone up, and I can just hope and pray :fingerscrossed: to get a direct grant soon now. A CO contact after 90 days would be a rude shock for me.


most onshore enjoy quicker grants, i would say it can come anytime.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

:juggle: dreaming about golden day


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Andrey is this matter of onshore .if this I should stay positive too.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> to be honest it is not as important, it has no impact, however, to be safe, most people choose to inform about change of job.




Thanks! I will update them soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

Just an update about my case. I have submitted the proofs for additional employment evidences and partner's functional English as requested by CO. For employment evidences I have submitted Contract letter, payslips, bank and PF statements. For partner's functional English, I have submitted a letter from university confirming that the instruction of the bachelors degree was in English and transcript. 

Thanks for suggestions. Hoping to get the grant soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sharpystrange said:


> Just an update about my case. I have submitted the proofs for additional employment evidences and partner's functional English as requested by CO. For employment evidences I have submitted Contract letter, payslips, bank and PF statements. For partner's functional English, I have submitted a letter from university confirming that the instruction of the bachelors degree was in English and transcript.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions. Hoping to get the grant soon.


Just curious, had you submitted that employment evidence before? 

Do keep us posted!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharpystrange said:


> Just an update about my case. I have submitted the proofs for additional employment evidences and partner's functional English as requested by CO. For employment evidences I have submitted Contract letter, payslips, bank and PF statements. For partner's functional English, I have submitted a letter from university confirming that the instruction of the bachelors degree was in English and transcript.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions. Hoping to get the grant soon.


All the best mate! Hopefully you will hear soon


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious, had you submitted that employment evidence before?
> 
> Do keep us posted!


Initially I had jus submitted my experience letters and the Skilled Employment Assessment letter. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sharpystrange said:


> Initially I had jus submitted my experience letters and the Skilled Employment Assessment letter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update, hopefully the latest evidence pushes you across the line


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Happyjassar said:


> Andrey is this matter of onshore .if this I should stay positive too.


yes, onshore grants are roughly, on average are half of processing time of offshore applicants, even with longer processing times, onshroe tend to get relatively quick.


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes, onshore grants are roughly, on average are half of processing time of offshore applicants, even with longer processing times, onshroe tend to get relatively quick.


Music to my ears!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > its better to prepare for a long wait... and get a pleasant surprize.
> ...


Lodged march 20 and had CO on day 126 for kids meds, which we’re done same time as ours before lodgement date!! So annoying!! Still waiting! :0((


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Members, need some advice .
I got contacted by the CO last week requesting for ‘disclosure to information of NZ Pcc’ and the same was uploaded by me. The CO did not demand any other document apart from this. 
Is it like, the CO has gone through my entire file and just required the above stated document for further processing ?
Also, what are the chances of CO asking for more documents at later stages? 
Lastly, Is it like what comes first in sight is demanded immediately or the whole file is first seen and a list is drawn for all missing and incomplete documents and than demanded in one go (generally) ?

Your advice will be highly appreciated guys. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

hi,

I m onshore,living in Australia since 2012...
I applied on 22 December and got contacted on 26 June (6 months later).
Now its been 32 days since I responded to the CO and still nothing...

So I suggest to stop saying " ONSHORE people get it quicker"
everyone has a different time and nobody can predict it...
stop to play with someone else hopes


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> hi,
> 
> I m onshore,living in Australia since 2012...
> I applied on 22 December and got contacted on 26 June (6 months later).
> ...


Each person is different indeed, not to rub salt in your wound but I have a friend who applied onshore in July and got her 190 in 3 weeks. 

Then there are cases on the other end of the spectrum who wait up-to 2 years. 

You're in the system, which is what matters


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Lodged march 20 and had CO on day 126 for kids meds, which we’re done same time as ours before lodgement date!! So annoying!! Still waiting! :0((


At least you got some contact so you know they are looking at your application. 
I lodged on March 30th, day 130 now, nothing, no contact, no grant, who knows if they even looked at my application. I am seeing applicants from April receiving grants 
Seems like they slowed down with the processing compared to the past 6 months. I remember people were getting grants in 90-100 days in the first quarter of 2018.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> At least you got some contact so you know they are looking at your application.
> I lodged on March 30th, day 130 now, nothing, no contact, no grant, who knows if they even looked at my application. I am seeing applicants from April receiving grants
> Seems like they slowed down with the processing compared to the past 6 months. I remember people were getting grants in 90-100 days in the first quarter of 2018.


I totally agree... the timelines have changed and it seems they are adhering to global processing timelines... which is 6 to 7 months... in few cases people get lucky and get grant in 100 days


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> I totally agree... the timelines have changed and it seems they are adhering to global processing timelines... which is 6 to 7 months... in few cases people get lucky and get grant in 100 days


exactly


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Need some help from the various gurus here. Just received the CO contact and they requested for a couple of things which I am some help on. 

1. My husband changed his family name around 15 years ago through a deed poll with a lawyer then. He has since lost the deed poll and we had initially submitted a Statutory Declaration indicating the name change to DIBP. His passport, marriage certificate and university degree has been updated with his new surname while his birth cert still indicates the old surname. My question is: If we can't find the original deed poll and a statutory declaration is insufficient, what else can we provide to the CO?

There's also more documentation which the CO asked for but I'll need some time to gather everything. Just glad someone is looking at our case.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> I totally agree... the timelines have changed and it seems they are adhering to global processing timelines... which is 6 to 7 months... in few cases people get lucky and get grant in 100 days


the average is less than 7 months, its around 4-5 months as of now.


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

16 months and 3 days waiting for grant. Submit my file on April 6, 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Anureet said:


> 16 months and 3 days waiting for grant. Submit my file on April 6, 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How many CO contacts?! Any idea why there has been such a delay? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> How many CO contacts?! Any idea why there has been such a delay?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Just once after 15 days of submitting my file


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Anureet said:


> Just once after 15 days of submitting my file
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Strange! What was the CO contact for?! If you don’t mind sharing. Also, your ANZSCO code and timelines 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Anureet said:


> Just once after 15 days of submitting my file
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why don't you contact them? it's well over the average processing time


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> why don't you contact them? it's well over the average processing time




My agent did that 3 times but they said nothing need to be done it’s under processing. They do not suggest any timeline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Anureet said:


> My agent did that 3 times but they said nothing need to be done it’s under processing. They do not suggest any timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, nothing left to do. Good luck!


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I got contacted by CO on 30/07/18 for asking to send PTE scores online, which I did immediately on the same day. Its been 160 days today since I applied and 8 days since CO contact...

Any idea when can I expect grant? It's really difficult to keep calm and relax...

Thanks

AnZCO code : 221111
Lodgment date: 28/02/18
CO contact : 30/07/18
Replied to CO: 30/07/18


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

I need to travel overseas on a business trip in October. If I don’t get grant until September I’m thinking of applying for BVB , will that impact my grant? 

Visa lodged on 16Apr18 no direct grant and no CO contact. I’m helplessly hoping to get direct grant by the end of August.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mchi said:


> I need to travel overseas on a business trip in October. If I don’t get grant until September I’m thinking of applying for BVB , will that impact my grant?
> 
> Visa lodged on 16Apr18 no direct grant and no CO contact. I’m helplessly hoping to get direct grant by the end of August.


According to what they posted on their website regarding traveling on BVA, we should be fine if we provide them the travel duration and apply for BVB at least 2 weeks before traveling. 

I hope it doesn't take much time to get BVB approved. 
(Generally, this visa is only valid for three months so after it is granted you will need to be back in Australia before the three months is up. Due to the three month time limit, you should only apply for the BVB 2-3 weeks before you intend to travel. The Department usually takes a few days to process the application.)

I know the pain of grant being delayed. We are in the same boat; just that I had an option to cancel my travel. 
Hope we get it this month. 

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Roger. said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got contacted by CO on 30/07/18 for asking to send PTE scores online, which I did immediately on the same day. Its been 160 days today since I applied and 8 days since CO contact...
> 
> ...


Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters? )

The waiting is horrible I agree, hope you get it soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters? )
> 
> The waiting is horrible I agree, hope you get it soon.


28 days deadline rarely met...


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters?
> ...




Hey Mate,
Can you please advice me as well. 

Thanks a lot. 



“ Hi Members, need some advice . I got contacted by the CO last week requesting for ‘disclosure to information of NZ Pcc’ and the same was uploaded by me. The CO did not demand any other document apart from this. Is it like, the CO has gone through my entire file and just required the above stated document for further processing ? Also, what are the chances of CO asking for more documents at later stages? Lastly, Is it like what comes first in sight is demanded immediately or the whole file is first seen and a list is drawn for all missing and incomplete documents and than demanded in one go (generally) ?
Your advice will be highly appreciated guys. Thanks in advance “


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Need some help from the various gurus here. Just received the CO contact and they requested for a couple of things which I need some help on.
> 
> 1. My husband changed his family name around 15 years ago through a deed poll with a lawyer then. He has since lost the deed poll and we had initially submitted a Statutory Declaration indicating the name change to DIBP. His passport, marriage certificate and university degree has been updated with his new surname while his birth cert still indicates the old surname. My question is: If we can't find the original deed poll and a statutory declaration is insufficient, what else can we provide to the CO?
> 
> There's also more documentation which the CO asked for but I'll need some time to gather everything. Just glad someone is looking at our case.


Anyone?

We were also asked to provide the Australian Federal Police National Police Check within 28 days. Is this the Australian equivalent PCC? Can anyone advise how long it would take to get the results? And would they email the results to us? Reason being we're in Singapore, so if they snail mail it, it would definitely add to the overall waiting time. 

From the website, it's indicated that it will take up to 15 working days to get the AFP National Police Check results, but am hoping for the advise of some experts who have gone through the process. I'm worried we will pass the 28 days to reply to CO if it takes 15 working days to get a result, plus another week or two for it to be mailed to Singapore. 

Help please!


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> Hey Mate,
> Can you please advice me as well.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> ...


 Hi mate for me also co asked to sign NZ PCC consent of disclosure information and we sent next day I heard that it will take 20 days from NZ ministry to reply to DHA and we don't know what co will ask in later stage for some guys 2nd co and 3rd co also contacted so until grant we don't know what they are digging on our file


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> We were also asked to provide the Australian Federal Police National Police Check within 28 days. Is this the Australian equivalent PCC? Can anyone advise how long it would take to get the results? And would they email the results to us? Reason being we're in Singapore, so if they snail mail it, it would definitely add to the overall waiting time.
> 
> ...


I got AFP NPC in 5 working days. What's frustrating is that they send you it by post which is time consuming. If you have any Australian address of your friend/relative, they send document there on your request while making an application. Cheers...

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

solvaish said:


> I got AFP NPC in 5 working days. What's frustrating is that they send you it by post which is time consuming. If you have any Australian address of your friend/relative, they send document there on your request while making an application. Cheers...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


 yes that's very worst part of them at least for overseas guys they have to send by email for me it has taken 36 days to reach India


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

megateja said:


> ss1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mate,
> ...


Thanks Mate , Good luck !


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters?
> ...


140 days since lodgement, 14 since CO... fingers crossed will hear soon! CO contacted for kids meds, they had wrong HAPID’s! They were submitted before I lodged! Fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RhiC said:


> 140 days since lodgement, 14 since CO... fingers crossed will hear soon! CO contacted for kids meds, they had wrong HAPID’s! They were submitted before I lodged! Fingers crossed for you too!!


well, this mistakes are really pain points  they cause the delays  feel sorry for you


----------



## ushi86 (Sep 21, 2015)

ss1985 said:


> Thanks Mate , Good luck !


Hi there,

We have also applied for a 489 visa from New Zealand and were requested to provide disclose information form. It has been more than 6 month since we provided the completed form but no contacts after that. One of my friends is also experienced the same request from DIBP and have been waiting for last 7 months since this form was requested. Please let us know by private message if you hear anything from the department.

Kind regards


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hello folks,

I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


Congrats!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


90 days is pretty quick! Congratulations, made it via stream 2 before it was removed.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 90 days is pretty quick! Congratulations, made it via stream 2 before it was removed.


I still don't believe it really is removed. Hoping for them to revive it for cases like me who have high points but are in unfortunate occupation. That was the only hope..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 90 days is pretty quick! Congratulations, made it via stream 2 before it was removed.



Congratulations 
His advantage was that he was already vetted when he had applied for his 489 last year

All said and done it’s a quick grant
I am sure his paperwork was also immaculate 

Cheers


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> His advantage was that he was already vetted when he had applied for his 489 last year
> 
> All said and done it’s a quick grant
> ...


Thanks, Newbienz. But small correction, 'her' not 'his' here. 

But these 90 days also seemed pretty long compared to the 35 days for 489 grant.. (Kya karein, yeh dil maange more)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks, Newbienz. But small correction, 'her' not 'his' here.
> 
> But these 90 days also seemed pretty long compared to the 35 days for 489 grant.. (Kya karein, yeh dil maange more)


Sorry

Have to learn to be gender neutral in my posts

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


Congratulations!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.



Congrats buddy!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


:clap2: congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It is a very slow week....


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

August 11 is round the corner!! All the best to everyone.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

anujmundra said:


> August 11 is round the corner!! All the best to everyone..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




What happens on August 11?! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> What happens on August 11?!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I think they posted in the wrong thread, on 11 August an invitation round will be conducted for those who have a 189 EOI.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think they posted in the wrong thread, on 11 August an invitation round will be conducted dot those have a 189 EOI.




Ahhhhhh! I thought this thread was for 190 and for those who have already been invited! I guess they posted on the wrong thread 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## bujjinaidu (Jun 26, 2018)

*visa and travel*

Hi Friends,

I received a visa grant for subclass 190 Victoria for my self and my family members. IED is oct 28th 2018. Here I have a query We don't know any body in Victoria. My cousin living in Perth. All our family members will give entry at Perth after 5 days my family members will go back to india and I will move to Melbourne. Once I settle in Melbourne I will call my family members to Melbourne can I do like this if any body knows Please advise me 


Thanks & Regards,
Bujji naidu


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters? )
> 
> The waiting is horrible I agree, hope you get it soon.


Hi mate,

I have received the same request from my case officer on 4 July and I replied back to them on the same day, but till now I haven't heard back anything from them. 
I am not sure this 28-day timeframe works out exactly as I haven't received any reply yet.

Waiting kills


----------



## sweekar (Aug 8, 2018)

Accountant General grants are extremely slow in comparison to other streams. It's been 146 days for me since visa lodgment, but still no co contact/grant. The only contact I had was on 3 July intimating that my application is going through assessment. Is it normal to receive such emails where co contacts without seeking any information?


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got contacted by CO on 30/07/18 for asking to send PTE scores online, which I did immediately on the same day. Its been 160 days today since I applied and 8 days since CO contact...
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I have received the same request from my case officer on 4 July and I replied back to them on the same day, but till now I haven't heard back anything from them. 
I am not sure this 28-day timeframe works out exactly as I haven't received any reply yet.

Waiting kills


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

bujjinaidu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Bujji, 

You can enter Australia through any city. You don’t have to restrict yourself to Vic. Once you have a job in Mel and an address you just need to update the state of Victoria as to your new address and role. IED can be done through any city. Congratulations on the grant! How many days did you have to wait after lodging? 




190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bujjinaidu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received a visa grant for subclass 190 Victoria for my self and my family members. IED is oct 28th 2018. Here I have a query We don't know any body in Victoria. My cousin living in Perth. All our family members will give entry at Perth after 5 days my family members will go back to india and I will move to Melbourne. Once I settle in Melbourne I will call my family members to Melbourne can I do like this if any body knows Please advise me
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

That sounds like a perfectly reasonable plan to me


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rake said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have received the same request from my case officer on 4 July and I replied back to them on the same day, but till now I haven't heard back anything from them.
> I am not sure this 28-day timeframe works out exactly as I haven't received any reply yet.
> ...


The 28 day number is what I've seen mentioned on this forum, it might have a basis in the Immitracker thingie but unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with its mechanics. 

Take solace in the fact that you're in the system and have been looked at by a CO 

(I'm still waiting for my invite!)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sweekar said:


> Accountant General grants are extremely slow in comparison to other streams. It's been 146 days for me since visa lodgment, but still no co contact/grant. The only contact I had was on 3 July intimating that my application is going through assessment. Is it normal to receive such emails where co contacts without seeking any information?


I have observed that happening on this forum, so I don't think its abnormal! 

Hope you get it soon


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The 28 day number is what I've seen mentioned on this forum, it might have a basis in the Immitracker thingie but unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with its mechanics.
> 
> Take solace in the fact that you're in the system and have been looked at by a CO
> 
> (I'm still waiting for my invite!)




I think the number 28 is bandied about so much because when the case officer requests for additional information, they give you a 28 day time period to submit it. Generally the case does not go back in the queue until the 28 days are exhausted. However, this does not assure you that the CO will look at your case as soon as it is back in the queue  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> I think the number 28 is bandied about so much because when the case officer requests for additional information, they give you a 28 day time period to submit it. Generally the case does not go back in the queue until the 28 days are exhausted. However, this does not assure you that the CO will look at your case as soon as it is back in the queue
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Ah true, great point!

Although I have seen people get further contact and/or grant from COs in a matter of a few days.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> aafs88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Newbienz. But small correction, 'her' not 'his' here.
> ...


Haha NB! Us girls are taking over! ;0)). Xxx


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ah true, great point!
> 
> Although I have seen people get further contact and/or grant from COs in a matter of a few days.


I've been waiting about 57 days, since I submitted documents they already had. I'm scared they will ask for more documents which further stretches things out. 

I know some have been waiting a year or more. 

The problem is that I have a job offer to start in mid-october at my dream job, and obviously also have to give notice to my old employer (wont until grant). I called immigration today and they refused to give me any update except "my application was being worked on". 

..starting to lose hope


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gargler said:


> I've been waiting about 57 days, since I submitted documents they already had. I'm scared they will ask for more documents which further stretches things out.
> 
> I know some have been waiting a year or more.
> 
> ...


2nd CO contacts are quite rare


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sweekar said:


> Accountant General grants are extremely slow in comparison to other streams. It's been 146 days for me since visa lodgment, but still no co contact/grant. The only contact I had was on 3 July intimating that my application is going through assessment. Is it normal to receive such emails where co contacts without seeking any information?


Everyone think about the their code: it takes longer. However, if you check the averages, they are pretty standard.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gargler said:


> I've been waiting about 57 days, since I submitted documents they already had. I'm scared they will ask for more documents which further stretches things out.
> 
> I know some have been waiting a year or more.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you buddy, that must be a difficult situation to be in for sure. 

Hope the dream job are understanding, especially since it is out of your hands. Is it possible for you to work remotely? Just thinking aloud. 

All the best


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

ushi86 said:


> ss1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mate , Good luck !
> ...



Sure!


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday after a long 90 day wait. NSW sponsored Direct grant under Stream 2.  Please see signature for detailed timeline.


Congrats!!

I applied in May as well... Was wondering if there was any change in the status of your application in ImmiAccount...

My timeline:
ANZSCO - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
EOI Lodged (190) - March 2018
NSW Invite - April 2018
NSW Approval - 11 May 2018
Visa Lodged - 23 May 2018


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

I had a co contact on yesterday for asking evedence for employment and form 80 for me and my wife which those I Have already submitted, and wifes evidence of functional english. I will submit those today.

11th of April visa lodgement 
232212 Anzco
QLD


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> rake said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


To be fair, my email off CO does state “Your application will be reviewed after the specified document provision period has lapsed“, which I read as 28 days butsn see lots still waiting after this time :0(


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sweekar said:
> 
> 
> > Accountant General grants are extremely slow in comparison to other streams. It's been 146 days for me since visa lodgment, but still no co contact/grant. The only contact I had was on 3 July intimating that my application is going through assessment. Is it normal to receive such emails where co contacts without seeking any information?
> ...


Yeah.. It looks like that.. I got co contact in may.. And now its almost more than 6 months After my lodgement.. I m waiting for grant.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just 8 days since CO contact, so it might take some time (I have seen 28 days thrown around over here - so maybe put the application out of your mind till then for starters? )
> 
> The waiting is horrible I agree, hope you get it soon.



Thank you for your reply... I also wish to get it soon..


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My heart goes out to you buddy, that must be a difficult situation to be in for sure.
> 
> Hope the dream job are understanding, especially since it is out of your hands. Is it possible for you to work remotely? Just thinking aloud.
> 
> All the best



Unfortunately cannot work remotely in my line of work, but maybe the employer could potentially extend the start date. I have not brought it up. Will wait til about 4 weeks out before asking, they know the application is pending. 

Have a couple months more of slack until I have to be there. Really hope I get a decision soon.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PrettyIsotonic View Post
Quote:
Originally Posted by rake View Post
Hi mate,

I have received the same request from my case officer on 4 July and I replied back to them on the same day, but till now I haven't heard back anything from them. 
I am not sure this 28-day timeframe works out exactly as I haven't received any reply yet.

Waiting kills
The 28 day number is what I've seen mentioned on this forum, it might have a basis in the Immitracker thingie but unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with its mechanics. 

Take solace in the fact that you're in the system and have been looked at by a CO 

(I'm still waiting for my invite!)





RhiC said:


> To be fair, my email off CO does state “Your application will be reviewed after the specified document provision period has lapsed“, which I read as 28 days butsn see lots still waiting after this time :0(



Really?? I checked mine but nothing mentioned like this....Lets see they might check the file in between before completion of 28 days, as submission of PTE score online dosent take long time..


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PrettyIsotonic View Post
Quote:
Originally Posted by sweekar View Post
Accountant General grants are extremely slow in comparison to other streams. It's been 146 days for me since visa lodgment, but still no co contact/grant. The only contact I had was on 3 July intimating that my application is going through assessment. Is it normal to receive such emails where co contacts without seeking any information?
I have observed that happening on this forum, so I don't think its abnormal! 





Ronsingh24 said:


> Yeah.. It looks like that.. I got co contact in may.. And now its almost more than 6 months After my lodgement.. I m waiting for grant.


I agree, they are taking longer than the usual time. I also noticed that if you are an offshore applicant for an accountant, then it is taking a further long period


----------



## famynet (Apr 1, 2018)

i lodged my visa 12 march 2018 got co contact 13 June 2018 asking for Wife Pcc and functional English availability replied on 23-June with PCC and emailed them asking for VAC2 they did not respond yet.
My Question when they issue the vac 2 i can see it on manage payment on immi or they will send only through email


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Show money*

Once we are invited by State, do we have to submit bank statement/balance again for show money as settlement/establishment fund at visa stage?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Once we are invited by State, do we have to submit bank statement/balance again for show money as settlement/establishment fund at visa stage?




Nope. Once you have your invitation, you don’t have to show any settlement funds. You just have to provide all of the documents provided in the document checklist 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. Once you have your invitation, you don’t have to show any settlement funds. You just have to provide all of the documents provided in the document checklist
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thank you. I also applied for QLD on 25th.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Thank you. I also applied for QLD on 25th.




Awesome!! All the best buddy


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all,
Very happy to inform that I have received the golden email with NSW 190 grant today. 
Visa lodged : 6th May 2018 
Grant : 8th August 2018 4:58 PM AEST 
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst 
Onshore applicant 
All the best to others who are waiting. 
Cheers


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Received Direct Grant - 190 NSW*

Hi Guys,

I am glad to share the good new with you all.

I have received my Direct Grant today. This forum has been a tremendous help and a great support system.

I will be happy to extend my help. If you need any help / or have any queries.. pls feel free to PM.

Below are my details :

Points Claimed : Total- 70 + 5 (NSW State Points)

Age - 30
English PTE - 20
Education - 15
Work Experience - 5

EOI Submitted - 20.12.17
NSW SS Invite received - 02.03.2018
NSW SS Application Submission - 12.03.2018
NSW SS Approval - 20.03.2018
Visa Lodged - 15.04.2018
ANZSCO - Developer Programmer (261312)
Grant (190 NSW) - 08.08.2018 (Direct Grant)

Documents uploaded upfront (all JP signed) -

1. PaySlips (1st and last of each employment)
2. Employment reference letter , Service Certificate
3. Birth Certificate
4. Passport
5. ACS letter
6. Medical E Letter
7. PTE report / also send report from PTE site to DIBP
8. B.E Degree, Semester wise Certificates and Transcipt
9. 10th and 12th Certificate
10. Form 80
11. Form 1221
12. Photograph
13. Pan Card, Drivers License, Adhaar Card
14. Bank Statement (only for points claimed) - All months
15. Police Clearance for all countries (where stayed 12 months and more)
16. Resume (Simple format with Intro Details / PTE / ACS/ R&R)
17. Tax Return documents
18. PF documents
19. Compensation Letters


Good luck to all who are yet to received the golden email ... It will come very soon 

I know.. keeping patience is really really tiresome, but have faith and keep going. It gonna coming very soon.....

Thank you all !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the golden email with NSW 190 grant today.
> Visa lodged : 6th May 2018
> Grant : 8th August 2018 4:58 PM AEST
> ...


No longer a nervous applicant  

Congratulations!


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share the good new with you all.
> 
> ...


Super stuff! Congrats. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share the good new with you all.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That was quick - but it's obvious you have submitted a thorough document list. 

Just curious, what are Compensation Letters in your context?


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congratulations! That was quick - but it's obvious you have submitted a thorough document list.
> 
> Just curious, what are Compensation Letters in your context?


That's your annual salary compensation letters provided by company


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share the good new with you all.
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats! NSW Invite and approval same day as me, but I lodged Mar 20th. I’m disappointed that CO asked for kids meds when we did them before lodgement!!! If they’d checked, I’d have had grant that day instead of CO!! Good luck for what’s ahead!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> That's your annual salary compensation letters provided by company


Oh right thanks, I guess equivalent I am familiar with is Payment Summary / Group Certificate

Thanks!


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Congratulations 💐💐💐💐💐 8 May onshore waiting QUOTE=nervousapplicant1807;14606174]Hi all,
Very happy to inform that I have received the golden email with NSW 190 grant today. 
Visa lodged : 6th May 2018 
Grant : 8th August 2018 4:58 PM AEST 
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst 
Onshore applicant 
All the best to others who are waiting. 
Cheers[/QUOTE]


PrettyIsotonic said:


> nervousapplicant1807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Provident fund
> ESI
> Come to mind
> 
> ...


Newbiez,
In case of bank statement, is it wise to highlight all salaries credit? Since bank statement is a mess with lots of bits and pieces of small withdrawals. 

How did you do?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Newbiez,
> 
> In case of bank statement, is it wise to highlight all salaries credit? Since bank statement is a mess with lots of bits and pieces of small withdrawals.
> 
> ...




That’s how I did it. Have a five year bank statement with all the salary credits digitally highlighted by a digital marker 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> That’s how I did it. Have a five year bank statement with all the salary credits digitally highlighted by a digital marker
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thank you for both the answers Abhishek!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Newbiez,
> In case of bank statement, is it wise to highlight all salaries credit? Since bank statement is a mess with lots of bits and pieces of small withdrawals.
> 
> How did you do?


I highlighted the salary credits
Just used the adobe highlighter for the same

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I highlighted the salary credits
> Just used the adobe highlighter for the same
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your prompt response always..


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Newbiez,
> In case of bank statement, is it wise to highlight all salaries credit? Since bank statement is a mess with lots of bits and pieces of small withdrawals.
> 
> How did you do?


Other alternative is to a set a date range for the time the salary was deposited, search for specific transactions with keywords using advanced filters in account summary. I managed to generate only salary deposit records in the statement reducing the clutter of non essential entries.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Other alternative is to a set a date range for the time the salary was deposited, search for specific transactions with keywords using advanced filters in account summary. I managed to generate only salary deposit records in the statement reducing the clutter of non essential entries.


I would not use this route

The statement loses the continuity and the CO can never be sure what all you have hidden

Cheers


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would not use this route
> 
> The statement loses the continuity and the CO can never be sure what all you have hidden
> 
> Cheers


I agree Newbienz.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would not use this route
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree!! Not wise. It would raise more doubts than actually lay them to rest 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Finally, I have got the most awaited Golden mail.
We have got the Direct Grant today. It was just 30 min back at around 11:25 AM AEST

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Direct Grant: 09/08/2018


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Finally, I have got the most awaited Golden mail.
We have got the Direct Grant today. It was just 30 min back at around 11:25 AM AEST

Below are my Timelines.

ANZSCO: 261111 
75 Points - Age-25|Edu-15|Exp-5|Eng-20|Partner-5|SS(NSW)-5
Timelines: 
12/11/2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90) - 20 Points
30/08/2017: ACS Positive
01/02/2018: EOI logged (189 & 190)
16/02/2018: NSW Pre-Invite
09/04/2018: NSW Approval
10/04/2018: Visa Lodged
16/04/2018: Medicals
27/04/2018: All Docs Uploaded
Direct Grant: 09/08/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy!! Great news  

What are the docs you submitted? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have got the most awaited Golden mail.
> We have got the Direct Grant today. It was just 30 min back at around 11:25 AM AEST
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I applied in May as well... Was wondering if there was any change in the status of your application in ImmiAccount...
> 
> ...


Naah, no change in Immi account. Status remained the same throughout.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)

My timeline is as following 

IELTS exam 7 in each band November 2016
Skill assessment done September 2017
EOI nsw 190 submitted October 2017
EOI Skillselect invitation received December 2017
Application Lodged December 2017
First CO contact March 2018
Last CO contact May 2018
Grant August 2018

my case took a long time because of the VAC2 arrangement and the immi card ordering since the Australian government doesn't recognize my Somali passport, also the last two week I got a strange request to provide bio-metric which I did in the VFS center in Dubai... 

I have done everything by myself (no agent)


The waiting period is painful but the best advise is to just forget about it and if you exceed the average processing time, then send an email to the co or lodge a feedback 

And try to provide the requested information as early as possible 

I would like to thank everyone in this platform, I have learnt valuable information that helped me with my PR application here and please dont hesitate to contact me should you need any help 

Good luck to all


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)
> 
> My timeline is as following
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

beloved120 said:


> By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)
> 
> My timeline is as following
> 
> ...




Congratulations and all the best for your life down under 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)
> 
> My timeline is as following
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NSW is quite quick this year...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share the good new with you all.
> 
> ...


Congrats for your direct grant. Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share the good new with you all.
> 
> ...



Excellent list of docs and direct grant in ... long but not too long time frame. Congrats!


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*deepim*

Hi All, I have got my grant today.

ANZSCO- 261313
Lodged - 13th April 2018
Direct Grant- 09-09-2018


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes it’s true


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mdeepika said:


> Hi All, I have got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> Lodged - 13th April 2018
> Direct Grant- 09-09-2018


Congrats!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!




Congratulations!! Do you have any secondary applicants?! 
What were the documents you provided?  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

mdeepika said:


> Hi All, I have got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> Lodged - 13th April 2018
> Direct Grant- 09-09-2018


Congrats! Are you onshore of offshore?


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW is quite quick this year...


yes its true Andrey


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

mdeepika said:


> Hi All, I have got my grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> Lodged - 13th April 2018
> Direct Grant- 09-09-2018


Congratulations! 
Encouraging to see quite lot of direct grants this week.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

What’s happening ? How can they start granting April batches without clearing Feb, March ?!! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> What’s happening ? How can they start granting April batches without clearing Feb, March ?!!
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


yeah, that's really ****ty for the people who applied early. on immitracker there are applicants from april and even may who got grants, seems like they are onshore, though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> What’s happening ? How can they start granting April batches without clearing Feb, March ?!!
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


its not first in first out process...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> What’s happening ? How can they start granting April batches without clearing Feb, March ?!!
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...




It seems like they have slowed down the process for accountants. Atleast, that’s what the trends show. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> It seems like they have slowed down the process for accountants. Atleast, that’s what the trends show.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


As i said before, there is no correlation between processing time and the anzscos.


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Congratulations to the people that have recently received their grants! I can only imagine how happy yous are with it.

Did you guys get your email at any particular time? Or is it totally random throughout the day?

Checking my emails 200 times a day is getting annoying.

Thanks in advance
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> What’s happening ? How can they start granting April batches without clearing Feb, March ?!!
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Nothing new about grant pattern.

FYI - In 189, Jan is 60% non-granted, Feb is 60% non-granted, then they gave 40% March grants and yesterday started with April...

Maximum people waiting have already completed 6 months...

At any point in time, 190 is better than 189.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> It seems like they have slowed down the process for accountants. Atleast, that’s what the trends show.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Don't know about accountants, but it seems like they have slowed down the process for offshore applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> Don't know about accountants, but it seems like they have slowed down the process for offshore applicants.


Here are the averages... that's historical averages.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> Nothing new about grant pattern.
> 
> FYI - In 189, Jan is 60% non-granted, Feb is 60% non-granted, then they gave 40% March grants and yesterday started with April...
> 
> ...


that's of course assuming a CO contact is not a processed application. 

so Including the contacts Jan/Feb should be close to 80% done (processed)

I'd say the same for 1-25 March for 189 actually. We caught up with 190 people


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

No advantage of being an onshore applicant. Life is just stuck. Didn’t want to rant about it but have to move houses (rental lease and credit card expiring). Have to change jobs. Nothing is possible on a bridging visa. Everything’s on hold just because of this PR grant email. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

condog said:


> Congratulations to the people that have recently received their grants! I can only imagine how happy yous are with it.
> 
> Did you guys get your email at any particular time? Or is it totally random throughout the day?
> 
> ...


I’ve already given up this refreshing practice. 6 weeks since reply to CO, 1 week left to step into half year milestone since lodgement. Already passed the stage of frustration, seems whether the grant letter come or not doesn’t matter anymore.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congratulations buddy!! Great news
> 
> What are the docs you submitted?
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate. I submitted all proof I had related to employment and all my IDs. Like
Offer letter, Payslips, Form 16, Payment Summary, PAN Card, Voter Card, Marriage certificate and almost everything I had. In fact, I exhausted all the document limit of 60 for my self.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Thanks, mate. I submitted all proof I had related to employment and all my IDs. Like
> 
> Offer letter, Payslips, Form 16, Payment Summary, PAN Card, Voter Card, Marriage certificate and almost everything I had. In fact, I exhausted all the document limit of 60 for my self.




Awesome! Have included all of these. Thanks for the list!  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have got the most awaited Golden mail.
> We have got the Direct Grant today. It was just 30 min back at around 11:25 AM AEST
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got dere Grants.. Many Congratulations Guys..


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Yes..My application includes my husband and son.

I have attached all degree marksheets and graduate certificate.

For employment I attached, 

Payslips,
Onsite assignment letter
Tax acknowledgement
Appointment letter


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> I’ve already given up this refreshing practice. 6 weeks since reply to CO, 1 week left to step into half year milestone since lodgement. Already passed the stage of frustration, seems whether the grant letter come or not doesn’t matter anymore.



you haven't heard ? it takes on average 2 months after reply to CO


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mdeepika said:


> Hi Yes..My application includes my husband and son.
> 
> I have attached all degree marksheets and graduate certificate.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you also attached an employment reference letter as per DHA requirements and any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would not use this route
> 
> The statement loses the continuity and the CO can never be sure what all you have hidden
> 
> Cheers


So you include the Debits and Credits both or only Credits, to limit the entries and still maintain the continuity?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> So you include the Debits and Credits both or only Credits, to limit the entries and still maintain the continuity?


I gave the statement complete as it is without any filter

I did not restrict the number of entries

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mdeepika said:


> Hi Yes..My application includes my husband and son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton for the detailed explanation! We are also a couple with a 1.5 yr old son 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> you haven't heard ? it takes on average 2 months after reply to CO


second that.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mdeepika said:


> Hi Yes..My application includes my husband and son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton for the detailed explanation! We are also a couple with a 1.5 yr old son 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi folks,

I am happy to share that I received the Grant yesterday, i.e. on 8th August, 2018. It was a pleasant surprise & got the grant quicker than expected.
All the best to everyone awaiting their grants and hope they get it soon.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Kmv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How long did it take for you?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Kmv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!! How long did it take for you? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Kmv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!! Are you onshore or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kmv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received the Grant yesterday, i.e. on 8th August, 2018. It was a pleasant surprise & got the grant quicker than expected.
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants and hope they get it soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

condog said:


> Congratulations to the people that have recently received their grants! I can only imagine how happy yous are with it.
> 
> Did you guys get your email at any particular time? Or is it totally random throughout the day?
> 
> ...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Kmv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received the Grant yesterday, i.e. on 8th August, 2018. It was a pleasant surprise & got the grant quicker than expected.
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants and hope they get it soon.



Congrats and good luck.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> you haven't heard ? it takes on average 2 months after reply to CO


Not really, I thought the second round processing time is not that predictable, when compared to the 1st round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> Not really, I thought the second round processing time is not that predictable, when compared to the 1st round.


stats is publicly available...


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

It does seem around 2 months for most. I can only hope that’s the case for me , seems like I’m gonna be one of the unfortunate ones as I’m past 60 days I think now since contact.

The problem with immitracker is it’s an average and not the mean median and mode. So you get the outliers that affect the stats.

But just scrolling through the data it does seem about 2 months.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

gargler said:


> It does seem around 2 months for most. I can only hope that’s the case for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now on day 75 after the contact.. And on 57 after the response.. What so say guys?? Where i am??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I am now on day 75 after the contact.. And on 57 after the response.. What so say guys?? Where i am??


Depends what they asked for, what other departments that info may need to go to for further verification if any, the CO teams workload, scheduled leave... The list is endless haha. 

Just be patient, and happy that you are in the system!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am now on day 75 after the contact.. And on 57 after the response.. What so say guys?? Where i am??
> ...


They asked for pte score, birth certificate, Afp and spouse transcripts for functional english ..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> They asked for pte score, birth certificate, Afp and spouse transcripts for functional english ..


Just out of curiosity, had you already provided all that evidence?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > They asked for pte score, birth certificate, Afp and spouse transcripts for functional english ..
> ...


I have provided afp and spouse documents before.. But they wanted updated afp and spouse's transcripts also..and i have not sent pte score and birth certificate at the time of lodgement..


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Funny that VIC just sent me an email requesting the status of my 190 Visa application.
They stressed that I shall inform them of the grant result and blah blah blah.
They may think I have already been granted and not informed them.
The fact is that I also want to report the visa grant but I can't.:noidea:


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got a similar email from NSW last month, asking me to complete a survey with questions like "Have you already moved to NSW". They don't seem to communicate with the DIBP.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I got a similar email from NSW last month, asking me to complete a survey with questions like "Have you already moved to NSW". They don't seem to communicate with the DIBP.



No. They would not be communicating that way. The onus is on you to inform your nominating state of the status of your visa application. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gargler said:


> It does seem around 2 months for most. I can only hope that’s the case for me , seems like I’m gonna be one of the unfortunate ones as I’m past 60 days I think now since contact.
> 
> The problem with immitracker is it’s an average and not the mean median and mode. So you get the outliers that affect the stats.
> 
> But just scrolling through the data it does seem about 2 months.


I just don’t understand the fascination with trackers data

Immigration is a worldwide phenomenon and except Australia and Canada, no where else in the world is there this menace of trackers 
All applicants only rely on official data to track their application 
I am a PR holder in 3 countries, including Australia and have never used them, and yet have been very happy with the outcome 

I don’t understand how someone can give more accurate information on the probable times taken then the department themselves
The tracker have very little data and on top of that it is contaminated and unverifiable 

Each application is unique and cannot be juxtaposed on another application

The grant will come in its own sweet time and there is nothing you can do about it 

You can approach the department only after your application has crossed the global processing time given in the DHA website even if a 100 applicants who submitted with you have got the grant as,per,unofficial sources

So stop using trackers and relax 

Use this time to spend with your family and friends

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I have provided afp and spouse documents before.. But they wanted updated afp and spouse's transcripts also..and i have not sent pte score and birth certificate at the time of lodgement..


Thanks for the update - the spouses transcript for functional English seems unexpected, but good to know CO's may potentially ask for that.

Not sure why you didn't send the PTE score / birth certificate at time of lodgement though! Hope you get the grant in due course now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I have provided afp and spouse documents before.. But they wanted updated afp and spouse's transcripts also..and i have not sent pte score and birth certificate at the time of lodgement..


each co contact is a delay, application should be sent in full for faster processing...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for the update - the spouses transcript for functional English seems unexpected, but good to know CO's may potentially ask for that.
> 
> Not sure why you didn't send the PTE score / birth certificate at time of lodgement though! Hope you get the grant in due course now.


that's usually requested by mara agent's upon submission.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for the update - the spouses transcript for functional English seems unexpected, but good to know CO's may potentially ask for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you didn't send the PTE score / birth certificate at time of lodgement though! Hope you get the grant in due course now.




I had no clue that you’d require spouse’s transcripts as well. I had provided the letter from college stating that the medium of instruction was in English along with the degree certificate. Have applied for the transcripts. Will be getting them next week. I’ll upload them as well. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> I got a similar email from NSW last month, asking me to complete a survey with questions like "Have you already moved to NSW". They don't seem to communicate with the DIBP.


how soon did you get it? what e-mail it came through?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have provided afp and spouse documents before.. But they wanted updated afp and spouse's transcripts also..and i have not sent pte score and birth certificate at the time of lodgement..
> ...


Thanks mate. Actually i was not aware of these things at the time of lodgement as my agent did it for me.. And dont knw why he has not asked these things. Otherwose i could have got grant on the date co contact ..


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> how soon did you get it? what e-mail it came through?


I got the email around 3 months after my visa application and it came from the official NSW email, industry.nsw.gov.au. The survey questions were like, where do you live in Australia? I answered that my visa is still not approved, I am not in Australia.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > how soon did you get it? what e-mail it came through?
> ...


I also got this email after 4 months of my lodgement


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> I got the email around 3 months after my visa application and it came from the official NSW email, industry.nsw.gov.au. The survey questions were like, where do you live in Australia? I answered that my visa is still not approved, I am not in Australia.


I have been in Oz for the past 2.5 years and never got such email...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I have been in Oz for the past 2.5 years and never got such email...




You came in on a 190? NSW? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

not sure, maybe they are random? when I applied for state sponsorship there was something mentioned that NSW might contact you with some surveys and you need to record your address with them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> You came in on a 190? NSW?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


yep


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> gargler said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem around 2 months for most. I can only hope that’s the case for me
> ...


You are right NB, all these things Make you anxious and furious. It’s better to leave thing on its own, I looked at it thinking will get in 90,120 even 150 days but no one knows when they come. At 160+ days now.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Form 80 for non-accompanying member?*

Hello peeps,

Can you guys let me know if we have to submit form 80 for all non-migrating family members?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*NSW survey*



andreyx108b said:


> how soon did you get it? what e-mail it came through?


Even I got it. Three months after lodging the application. I could not fill it up as I was travelling and the deadline was too close. Later, I contacted them again asking if they still want me to fill it up (the deadline was already over by then). They sent me a word document asking to revert at the earliest and I did that within a day.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys let me know if we have to submit form 80 for all non-migrating family members?




No. Form 80 only for the migrating family members 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> No. Form 80 only for the migrating family members
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Ok, but it's appearing under documents upload, under each migrating to upload just form 80. It also asked, if non-migrating took medical check up past 12 month for australian visa purpose? Can something be gone wrong in filling up?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> gargler said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem around 2 months for most. I can only hope that’s the case for me
> ...


I agree NB. I’m waiting patiently but a little annoyed as the meds were sent at same time as lodgement, so the error lies with them :0(. Only 17 days since CO contact but hoping to see something this month. Xxx


----------



## gargler (Jul 26, 2018)

Got my grant today!!! About 60 days post CO contact. Thank you all for the help/support and I'm happy to help with any questions. 

I know how frustrating it can be to wait. I wish all of you fast grants. 

:clap2:


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

gargler said:


> Got my grant today!!! About 60 days post CO contact. Thank you all for the help/support and I'm happy to help with any questions.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be to wait. I wish all of you fast grants.


many congrats mate.. What are ur time lines.. And who is u


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

gargler said:


> Got my grant today!!! About 60 days post CO contact. Thank you all for the help/support and I'm happy to help with any questions.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be to wait. I wish all of you fast grants.


And who is ur co


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

gargler said:


> Got my grant today!!! About 60 days post CO contact. Thank you all for the help/support and I'm happy to help with any questions.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be to wait. I wish all of you fast grants.
> 
> :clap2:


Congratulations!!!

I am Day 122 and still waiting for golden mail


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

gargler said:


> Got my grant today!!! About 60 days post CO contact. Thank you all for the help/support and I'm happy to help with any questions.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be to wait. I wish all of you fast grants.


Congrats! How long before CO contact did you wait?


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

I had lodged on 7th May, 2018. So Direct Grant in 94 day - Offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kmv said:


> I had lodged on 7th May, 2018. So Direct Grant in 94 day - Offshore.


So the myth that only onshore applicant get grants faster is also shattered 

No one can predict a grant, and the sooner the members accept this fact, the better it is for them

Cheers


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

8th May onshore is waiting.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Kmv said:


> I had lodged on 7th May, 2018. So Direct Grant in 94 day - Offshore.


Congrats buddy! That was pretty quick in your case. All the best!


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Help needed.....Anyone who had a CO contact for employment evidence after having uploaded all of it previously, got asked for more evidence after re-uploading? And anyone who got a grant after re-uploading the same docs?


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hema1234 said:


> Help needed.....Anyone who had a CO contact for employment evidence after having uploaded all of it previously, got asked for more evidence after re-uploading? And anyone who got a grant after re-uploading the same docs?


Looks like this is standard practise going on ...Nowadays they are asking for more employment evidence


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hema1234 said:


> Help needed.....Anyone who had a CO contact for employment evidence after having uploaded all of it previously, got asked for more evidence after re-uploading? And anyone who got a grant after re-uploading the same docs?




It depends on whether the documents you uploaded are substantial enough. What documents for employment evidence have you provided?


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hema1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Help needed.....Anyone who had a CO contact for employment evidence after having uploaded all of it previously, got asked for more evidence after re-uploading? And anyone who got a grant after re-uploading the same docs?
> ...


whatever I had. Roles n responsibilities, bank statements, appointment letter, itr, salary slips.form 16


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats


Originally Posted by Kmv View Post
I had lodged on 7th May, 2018. So Direct Grant in 94 day - Offshore.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hema1234 said:


> whatever I had. Roles n responsibilities, bank statements, appointment letter, itr, salary slips.form 16


Did you get any CO contact about further employment evidence. Even I submitted almost the same docs. No CO contact yet. its been 110 days. Onshore.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hema1234 said:
> 
> 
> > whatever I had. Roles n responsibilities, bank statements, appointment letter, itr, salary slips.form 16
> ...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hema1234 said:


> Accountants, please verify if the job duties mentioned in the attachment will work. My agent says that he is not fully convinced....please respond asap .


The page is not clear.. Have lodged ur visa already?? And u got co contact?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hema1234 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hema1234 said:
> ...


How is it possible? What u have uploaded when u applied for nsw invitation?? And ur attachments are not opening.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> how soon did you get it? what e-mail it came through?


I got one couple months ago when I was preparing to lodge the visa. Email survey is legit and anonymous.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

@ 157 days and counting......

@ 28 days after CO Contact....

Waiting and hoping for no other CO Contact again!!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Depends what they asked for, what other departments that info may need to go to for further verification if any, the CO teams workload, scheduled leave... The list is endless haha.
> 
> Just be patient, and happy that you are in the system!


These guys currently do around 160,000 visas a year.That translates to around 14,000 a month and hence around 500 a day. I am not sure whether this is automated or there is a sea of "human robots" dedicated to click away the boxes, but I can bet these guys are trully overwhelmed!!


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

loading254 said:


> These guys currently do around 160,000 visas a year.That translates to around 14,000 a month and hence around 500 a day. I am not sure whether this is automated or there is a sea of "human robots" dedicated to click away the boxes, but I can bet these guys are trully overwhelmed!!


Yah but you pay a minimum aud$3700 for your application and thats equivalent to 3/4 of an average months' salary. So in theory, they can afford to assign 1 CO dedicated solely to evaluating your application for 2-3weeks. Thats more than enough time to sort through a few documents in my view.


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> I got one couple months ago when I was preparing to lodge the visa. Email survey is legit and anonymous.


i know that it suppose to come, but just not all, as a matter of fact none of my colleagues got it who came under sc190... hence wonder why some receive it and some not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> These guys currently do around 160,000 visas a year.That translates to around 14,000 a month and hence around 500 a day. I am not sure whether this is automated or there is a sea of "human robots" dedicated to click away the boxes, but I can bet these guys are trully overwhelmed!!


these are immigration program, not sc189 and 190... + 1 family get a grant, but it is family of 4, hence 4 visas gone from the quota.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Does this mean for hardcopy visa application?*

Hi guys,

On writing names on photograph in following, does it mean for if we submit hard copy or do we do it one hardcopy and scan and submit? Please share how you all did in case of photo?


_*Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.​*_


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No hard copy bro. Scan of a hard copy or a digital version of your passport photograph. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> No hard copy bro. Scan of a hard copy or a digital version of your passport photograph.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks, again can we take photo in our phone with the given specification? Went to Office works to take photo and machine there was broken


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*

CO contacted today asking for proof of further employment, although I had already uploaded it. CO has even advised not to attach documents in the email but to simply attach them in the immiaccount.

One question - are print copies of bank statements sufficient? Or, do we need to get them stamped and signed by the bank managers?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



pankajk83 said:


> CO contacted today asking for proof of further employment, although I had already uploaded it. CO has even advised not to attach documents in the email but to simply attach them in the immiaccount.
> 
> One question - are print copies of bank statements sufficient? Or, do we need to get them stamped and signed by the bank managers?


Forgot to mention timelines:
Skill code: 233214
NSW Invite : April 12, 2018
VISA Application Lodged: April 15, 2018


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

Just to share with you guys, my family got the visa granted today. Pretty quick IMO.

My timeline is as below:

Code:261313
Age: 30
English: 20 (PTE, tried 6 times...)
Education: 15
Experience outside Australia: 5
NSW State sponsor: 5

DOE for NSW 190: 3rd Jan 2018
ITA NSW: 2nd Feb 2018
Approval from NSW: 16th Apr 2018
PCC and Medical stuffs
VISA log + payment: 03rd May 2018
Update some document a few times in the middle (no CO contact though, I upload docs from time to time as per some comments on this forum that are relevant to me)
Granted: 11th Aug 2018 (a bit more than 3 months, totally happy about this).

I wish best of luck to everyone who are waiting.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Congratulations on your weekend grant. 
So they work on weekends as well.. 
Applied on 16th April waiting impatiently scrolling my email every now and then ....


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

Mchi said:


> Congratulations on your weekend grant.
> So they work on weekends as well..
> Applied on 16th April waiting impatiently scrolling my email every now and then ....


Thanks Mchi. As the stated average processing time is 6-7 months (I checked yesterday), I am sure I am an outlier and you will get it soon.

P.S. Actually I check the immi page 2-3 times a week too, before the grant, so I totally understand your feeling.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On writing names on photograph in following, does it mean for if we submit hard copy or do we do it one hardcopy and scan and submit? Please share how you all did in case of photo?
> 
> ...


what hardcopy? you don't submit any hard copy... just scanned.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hey_haho said:


> Thanks Mchi. As the stated average processing time is 6-7 months (I checked yesterday), I am sure I am an outlier and you will get it soon.
> 
> P.S. Actually I check the immi page 2-3 times a week too, before the grant, so I totally understand your feeling.



Where did you see the average of 6-7 months? These are SLAs


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Reached 90 days landmark without brain tumor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Reached 90 days landmark without brain tumor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90 days is long, but... you are close then ever to grant


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

203 days and counting for Direct Grant...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> 203 days and counting for Direct Grant...


you are very close.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Bank statements*



pankajk83 said:


> CO contacted today asking for proof of further employment, although I had already uploaded it. CO has even advised not to attach documents in the email but to simply attach them in the immiaccount.
> 
> One question - are print copies of bank statements sufficient? Or, do we need to get them stamped and signed by the bank managers?


I know I am repeating this - just wanted to get some attention and some answers to this query. Can anyone please help?


----------



## sanamsth (Aug 10, 2018)

*190 nsw*

Hi Guys,

Is application for 190 NSW open? I am new to the forum. Its basic question but, I could find it.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanamsth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is application for 190 NSW open? I am new to the forum. Its basic question but, I could find it.
> 
> ...


You don’t apply to NSW directly
You apply through Skillselect 

You can apply at any point of time

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> CO contacted today asking for proof of further employment, although I had already uploaded it. CO has even advised not to attach documents in the email but to simply attach them in the immiaccount.
> 
> One question - are print copies of bank statements sufficient? Or, do we need to get them stamped and signed by the bank managers?


If they are original statement downloaded from the website, then no attestation
If collected from a bank or in passbook, then signature and stamp is required 

Cheers


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



newbienz said:


> If they are original statement downloaded from the website, then no attestation
> If collected from a bank or in passbook, then signature and stamp is required
> 
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi all
CO contacted me and requested 'Statutory declaration regarding change in appearance' for two of my kids:
Comments said: As the examining doctor for %child1% and %child2% was unable to confirm their identity from the photo on their passport bio-page,
a Statutory Declaration signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident (who is not a
relative of the child) will be required. The declaration should contain an image of the child’s
passport bio-page and an image of a recent photo or photos. The declarant should confirm
that all the images in the declaration are of the same child.

Has anyone done it? is there any form for that? what does this process look like? do I need to bring kids and the Australian citizen/PR to JP to sign it or JP is not required?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> pankajk83 said:
> 
> 
> > CO contacted today asking for proof of further employment, although I had already uploaded it. CO has even advised not to attach documents in the email but to simply attach them in the immiaccount.
> ...




How many points you claimed for your experience?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Hi all
> CO contacted me and requested 'Statutory declaration regarding change in appearance' for two of my kids:
> Comments said: As the examining doctor for %child1% and %child2% was unable to confirm their identity from the photo on their passport bio-page,
> a Statutory Declaration signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident (who is not a
> ...


why did they get the impression that you were bringing someone elses child 
:spit:


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Provident Fund*

Has anyone come across a situation where their company did not provide provident fund? CO has asked for provident fund statements. However, out of 9 years of work experience, I do not have PF statements for 4.5 years as my first 2 employers did not provide PF.

Will the CO accept this? Can I explain this in the response email?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Work ex*



basheer011991 said:


> How many points you claimed for your experience?


8 years experience as determined by engineers Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> Has anyone come across a situation where their company did not provide provident fund? CO has asked for provident fund statements. However, out of 9 years of work experience, I do not have PF statements for 4.5 years as my first 2 employers did not provide PF.
> 
> Will the CO accept this? Can I explain this in the response email?


Can you get a letter from the companies which did not deduct PF, that they were not required by law to deduct PF ?

Cheers


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*PF*



newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from the companies which did not deduct PF, that they were not required by law to deduct PF ?
> 
> Cheers


Will try that. Just in case, they do not provide, I will be a bit worried.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> Will try that. Just in case, they do not provide, I will be a bit worried.


Do you have any tax documents to prove your employment?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Guys.. just want to know why during visa filing our experience dates are asked to be filled as we have already filled our employement dates during EOI stage? Also I was again asked to tick the relevancy of employement during visa application despite filling that in my EOI. Is it just to correct if we make any mistake in our EOI? Also I found one extra question which I wasn't during Eoi which is " Are you claiming points for this experience"? Even though I put 2.6 of relevant skilled experience in my EOI and visa application I was confused what to tick for this question. I dont have any experience points but this expernce is marked as relevant. Any how i ticked as No for this question. Will it create any problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Guys.. just want to know why during visa filing our experience dates are asked to be filled as we have already filled our employement dates during EOI stage? Also I was again asked to tick the relevancy of employement during visa application despite filling that in my EOI. Is it just to correct if we make any mistake in our EOI? Also I found one extra question which I wasn't during Eoi which is " Are you claiming points for this experience"? Even though I put 2.6 of relevant skilled experience in my EOI and visa application I was confused what to tick for this question. I dont have any experience points but this expernce is marked as relevant. Any how i ticked as No for this question. Will it create any problem?


Why they ask to you to fill it again is not in your jurisdiction 

You have to do as asked. Simple as that
If any answer is wrongly ticked in the pre filled forms, you correct it

Don’t go into the why and how, just make sure that every prefilled answer is absolutely correct

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

basheer011991 said:


> Guys.. just want to know why during visa filing our experience dates are asked to be filled as we have already filled our employement dates during EOI stage? Also I was again asked to tick the relevancy of employement during visa application despite filling that in my EOI. Is it just to correct if we make any mistake in our EOI? Also I found one extra question which I wasn't during Eoi which is " Are you claiming points for this experience"? Even though I put 2.6 of relevant skilled experience in my EOI and visa application I was confused what to tick for this question. I dont have any experience points but this expernce is marked as relevant. Any how i ticked as No for this question. Will it create any problem?


Your employment can be relevant, but if it is below the threshold, you are not claiming it, so you are correct.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Has anyone come across a situation where their company did not provide provident fund? CO has asked for provident fund statements. However, out of 9 years of work experience, I do not have PF statements for 4.5 years as my first 2 employers did not provide PF.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the CO accept this? Can I explain this in the response email?




It is very common in many small IT firms to not deduct any PF, I am working in such company for last four years where no PF is provided. Still waiting for CO contact or Direct Grant, let’s see if they ask me the same. I have submitted salary slips and bank statements.

One more thing- the salary slips usually have the PF component mentioned if it is deducted, that should be self explanatory, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> It is very common in many small IT firms to not deduct any PF, I am working in such company for last four years where no PF is provided. Still waiting for CO contact or Direct Grant, let’s see if they ask me the same. I have submitted salary slips and bank statements.
> 
> One more thing- the salary slips usually have the PF component mentioned if it is deducted, that should be self explanatory, isn’t it?
> 
> ...


that's what i thought, but i am sure there are other taxes which are being paid.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> that's what i thought, but i am sure there are other taxes which are being paid.




Salary slips have other deductions too, like income tax etc. We even had a car parking fee deduction in my last firm and that was also mentioned in the salary slips. So the net amount was always matching the amount credited to the bank, the statement would clearly match in that case.

But we also have to agree that not all firms have the same detailed format and CO may ask for any information he requires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Salary slips have other deductions too, like income tax etc. We even had a car parking fee deduction in my last firm and that was also mentioned in the salary slips. So the net amount was always matching the amount credited to the bank, the statement would clearly match in that case.
> 
> But we also have to agree that not all firms have the same detailed format and CO may ask for any information he requires.
> 
> ...


totally agree, hence, the combination of evidence of all sorts can replace what is required by the CO.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> @ 157 days and counting......
> 
> @ 28 days after CO Contact....
> 
> Waiting and hoping for no other CO Contact again!!!


Day 145, 18 days after CO contact (requesting already uploaded Docs!)... also waiting! I’m hoping that they would have asked for everything in one go and no further requests will be made my them! I’m confident with what I sent so fingers crossed!! Good luck!


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm on day 61 and I know a CO contact / direct grant is a lot more days ahead. 

In the meantime, I want to upload the Bank Statements and Salary Slips for past 3 months. Also, immediately after my visa lodge, I left to my home country on vacation. I didn't mention this under 'Part E - International travel / movements' of Form 80 as it was something to be done in the near future. How can update them? What form should I use?

Is it advisable to upload Bank Statements, Salary Slips and Form 80 updates having passed 60 days? Or should I just wait for CO contact? TIA


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm on day 61 and I know a CO contact / direct grant is a lot more days ahead.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and upload all relevant documents. No need to wait for CO contact to upload any doc. If you wait, you are delaying the process. 
No idea about your travel query...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



andreyx108b said:


> totally agree, hence, the combination of evidence of all sorts can replace what is required by the CO.


I had provided sufficient number of payslips covering the duration of the employment. However, when a CO asks, I guess we just have to give it  without questions. I have asked previous employers for the letters stating that PF was not required by law. Hope I get it!!!!


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*

Folks,

Need one last piece of guidance on the CO request. I have attached the CO request with this thread (all personal details have been erased). The CO says that we need to first refer to the checklist of the documents that they have asked for and then look at the request details.

If you see the checklist, you can understand that there are only two sets of documents required by the CO 1) bank account 2) provident fund statements

However, once we scroll down to the request details, it talks about all the employment documents again (which I have already submitted earlier)

My dilemma is - whether the CO wants only the checklist docs (which means the further request details are just generic) OR the CO wants both (the checklist docs as well as the request details docs)

Any help here? would greatly appreciate.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I have just lodged my 190 visa application so I'm joining this thread. Could someone tell me how long it takes on average to get a grant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> I had provided sufficient number of payslips covering the duration of the employment. However, when a CO asks, I guess we just have to give it  without questions. I have asked previous employers for the letters stating that PF was not required by law. Hope I get it!!!!


sure, i am guessing CO may have requested paystubs as he wasn't able to open the one you uploaded (not 100% sure, but potentially, because usually, agent's recommend uploading 1 per quarter)


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Day 145, 18 days after CO contact (requesting already uploaded Docs!)... also waiting! I’m hoping that they would have asked for everything in one go and no further requests will be made my them! I’m confident with what I sent so fingers crossed!! Good luck!


Am crossing my fingers for by end of August. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Anyone received nsw invite this weeeeek? Why are they going sooo slowwwwww?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Form 1221*

Hi seniors, 

Is it required to submit form 1221 now? Because I don't see any links/heading to upload form 1221 whereas form 80 is asked from application. 

Thank you


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

CO contacted after 118 days of lodgement, requesting for PTE scores online. Submitted online do I need to attach anything?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> Is it required to submit form 1221 now? Because I don't see any links/heading to upload form 1221 whereas form 80 is asked from application.
> 
> Thank you


It is advised. Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mchi said:


> CO contacted after 118 days of lodgement, requesting for PTE scores online. Submitted online do I need to attach anything?


nope, you can inform CO by e-mail if you wish necessary, but sending online via persons should suffice.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

It now shows the status as Fruther Assessment 
Received- Initial Assessment-Further Assessment


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Day 145, 18 days after CO contact (requesting already uploaded Docs!)... also waiting! I’m hoping that they would have asked for everything in one go and no further requests will be made my them! I’m confident with what I sent so fingers crossed!! Good luck!
> ...


Me too! I may drop them a line soon!!


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant  Do you guys have any ideas how long it usually takes for the grant since CO contact? Many thanks!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant  Do you guys have any ideas how long it usually takes for the grant since CO contact? Many thanks!




Anytime between a couple of hours to 2 years. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one can predict that.. I am an accountant , lodged on 5th feb ,co contacted on 25 may for pte score, pcc and birth certificate and i responded on 13 june , grant awaited


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

No movement today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant  Do you guys have any ideas how long it usually takes for the grant since CO contact? Many thanks!


On average, 6-12 weeks, after CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> No one can predict that.. I am an accountant , lodged on 5th feb ,co contacted on 25 may for pte score, pcc and birth certificate and i responded on 13 june , grant awaited


If you understand the numbers, and patterns that you can understand the concept of statistical sampling and how it works, that you can estimate (not predict, i am not psychic) the range, but not exact date which is quite obvious


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

foxes said:


> No movement today. Yeah monday very slow.last week was good but before last week was also slow.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant  Do you guys have any ideas how long it usually takes for the grant since CO contact? Many thanks!


Same with me....I also lodge for Accountant and CO contacted me for online PTE score on 30/07/2018... No news till now...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant  Do you guys have any ideas how long it usually takes for the grant since CO contact? Many thanks!


Hi,

I have uploaded PTE report in the immi account but after looking at members responses, thinking of sending directly from PTE website as well. Could you please let me know whom do you select in PTE website while sending the score?

Thanks!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > No one can predict that.. I am an accountant , lodged on 5th feb ,co contacted on 25 may for pte score, pcc and birth certificate and i responded on 13 june , grant awaited
> ...


So what ur estimation say?? Thanks 😊


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> leo3822 said:
> 
> 
> > HI fellows, I lodged my 190 application for Accountant general on 05/04/2018. CO contacted for PTE score report to sent directly from PTE portal on 10/07/2018. Still waiting for the grant
> ...


In the Organization field type DIBP it will automatically show home affairs.. click next next until it says confirmation email is sent to your email address.

I thought of sending the report online and forgot about it now suffering the consequences. 

Good luck for direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> So what ur estimation say?? Thanks 😊


you can use it yourself, it says estimate your grant, it gives you dates ranges.

I can't put screenshot or link here, as it can be considered advertising. sorry


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > So what ur estimation say?? Thanks 😊
> ...


Can u please provide the link in private msg.. Check ur msg plz.. Thanks


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Mchi said:


> In the Organization field type DIBP it will automatically show home affairs.. click next next until it says confirmation email is sent to your email address.
> 
> I thought of sending the report online and forgot about it now suffering the consequences.
> 
> Good luck for direct grant.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

On dated 12/07/2018, VIC mailed me to know them the outcome of my visa application.on 13/07/2018 I replied that still waiting for grant and 18th july they replied my visa status has been updated. Now today vic send the same mail with warning:

Dear Muhammad Mahmudur RAHMAN,



We have not heard from you and are not sure whether your visa has been granted. Please respond via email to advise us of the outcome of the visa application, or if the application is still pending. 



As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of the outcome of the visa application.



If we do not hear from you within two weeks, Victorian Government nomination will be withdrawn and the Department of Home Affairs will be notified.

206 days and no CO contact. What SHOULD I do? mail or call DHA ?
pLEASE SUGGEST ME..


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I have just lodged my 190 visa application so I'm joining this thread. Could someone tell me how long it takes on average to get a grant?


There's no average as such, however, looking at the current trend expect some movement on your case in Nov (assuming you filed in Aug).


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> On dated 12/07/2018, VIC mailed me to know them the outcome of my visa application.on 13/07/2018 I replied that still waiting for grant and 18th july they replied my visa status has been updated. Now today vic send the same mail with warning:
> 
> Dear Muhammad Mahmudur RAHMAN,
> 
> ...


Well, it is not rocket science.. 

Just email back to VIC and tell them you haven't received your visa yet..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Can u please provide the link in private msg.. Check ur msg plz.. Thanks


I've PMed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> There's no average as such, however, looking at the current trend expect some movement on your case in Nov (assuming you filed in Aug).


there is an average, it takes about 135 days on average.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> On dated 12/07/2018, VIC mailed me to know them the outcome of my visa application.on 13/07/2018 I replied that still waiting for grant and 18th july they replied my visa status has been updated. Now today vic send the same mail with warning:
> 
> Dear Muhammad Mahmudur RAHMAN,
> 
> ...


Relax!

Just send them an email and say your application is still pending. 

Copy in the global processing times to show you are well within DHA's processing times too - although I suspect it is just an auto generated email at set intervals.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I got CO contact after 113 days. 
Silly mistake. I didn't colour scan the PCC nor did I certify (or notarised) it 

And I believe uploading the documents on ImmiAccount should suffice. 
Hope it wouldn't take long. 

Have a good day guys!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sudheerv2 said:


> I got CO contact after 113 days.
> 
> Silly mistake. I didn't colour scan the PCC nor did I certify (or notarised) it
> 
> ...




I haven’t notarised mine. Is that necessary?! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> I haven’t notarised mine. Is that necessary?!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


If it is in colour it is not necessarily


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

*Question about first landing and settle date*

Hello All, I'm a newbie and just a question about first landing and settlement date in VIC. If I project to grant a visa in Dec and make my 1st landing in Dec then back to my home country, how long (how many months) I could have to settle my issues before my official settlement date in VIC? I know if I prolong to go back then the VIC government would send email to check my entry status.

There is no "black and white" terms stated in VIC government, just said commit to stay for 2 years beginning from the settlement date in VIC.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Only one thing in PCC that is colour to replicate in scan, is the signature by the officer. Rest all are B&W. Anyway scanning that in colour and uploading makes sense.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sb190 said:


> Hello All, I'm a newbie and just a question about first landing and settlement date in VIC. If I project to grant a visa in Dec and make my 1st landing in Dec then back to my home country, how long (how many months) I could have to settle my issues before my official settlement date in VIC? I know if I prolong to go back then the VIC government would send email to check my entry status.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "black and white" terms stated in VIC government, just said commit to stay for 2 years beginning from the settlement date in VIC.




There is no timeframe for you to settle in Vic! You just have to make your validation trip, inform VIC state that you’ve been granted the visa and that you’ve made the trip and that you’ll inform them as soon as you get a job and settle in Vic. There’s no timeframe for that 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> Only one thing in PCC that is colour to replicate in scan, is the signature by the officer. Rest all are B&W. Anyway scanning that in colour and uploading makes sense.


I have some docos like that too, with a dash of colour in signatures etc. All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> I haven’t notarised mine. Is that necessary?!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


if its not color scan, then yes.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if its not color scan, then yes.




It’s a colour scan with a green signature by the passport officer. Btw, I don’t have a copy of my original birth certificate. I have only a xerox of the original. That’s in black and white. I have provided various other documents instead (10th grade marks card, passport, Aadhaar card, etc). I have also made a note of this for the CO. Is this alright? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

So I got contacted by CO today, exactly after 130 days of Visa lodged date.

They have asked me three things:

1. Evidence of overseas study - Bachelor Certificate : IProvide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade certificate(s). This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s)
obtained.

2. Evidence of employment - Claimed 8 years in the past 10 years: Provide evidence of your INCOME for the WHOLE claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

3. Spouse skill assessment: Provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body and obtained prior to the date you were invited to make this visa application.


For 2, I just uploaded employment reference letters for all companies and last 6 months salary slips and bank statement of the current company so I understand that I need to upload these for the whole claimed period.

For 1 and 3, I uploaded those at the time of visa application, how do I know that what was wrong about them? Is there a way to ask the CO so that I do not repeat the same mistake again or I should just re-upload the same documents again?

Please suggest.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Pcc*



sudheerv2 said:


> I got CO contact after 113 days.
> Silly mistake. I didn't colour scan the PCC nor did I certify (or notarised) it
> 
> And I believe uploading the documents on ImmiAccount should suffice.
> ...


The PCC is an original document right? Why would they ask you to notarize it?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Highlighting salary credits*

Is it ok to highlight salary credits in the PDF statements? What tool to use?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Is it ok to highlight salary credits in the PDF statements? What tool to use?




It’s not just ok, it’s recommended. Use the highlighter in adobe acrobat reader 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The PCC is an original document right? Why would they ask you to notarize it?




Because it wasn’t a colour scan. It was in black and white 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Hilighter*



abhishekshroff said:


> It’s not just ok, it’s recommended. Use the highlighter in adobe acrobat reader
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Ok thanks. Elsewhere, I was told that the CO may not approve of using highlighters and better to keep statements as is. So was in a dilemma.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Mchi said:


> In the Organization field type DIBP it will automatically show home affairs.. click next next until it says confirmation email is sent to your email address.
> 
> I thought of sending the report online and forgot about it now suffering the consequences.
> 
> Good luck for direct grant.


I tried doing this in PTE portal but its asking for country, when I choose Australia, it was asking for state and then we have to type org. which doesn't take there. Did you do like that when CO contact?

Thank you for the heads up anyways,..


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I tried doing this in PTE portal but its asking for country, when I choose Australia, it was asking for state and then we have to type org. which doesn't take there. Did you do like that when CO contact?
> 
> Thank you for the heads up anyways,..



You can leave state as blank and enter "home affairs" under org and hit Search. Your search will return DHA which I believe is the right authority. I tried this way, however when finally sending the score in the last step, the page goes into error when it tries to redirect to another website. Not sure if anyone else faced a similar issue.
I tried in both windows and Mac PCs.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> You can leave state as blank and enter "home affairs" under org and hit Search. Your search will return DHA which I believe is the right authority. I tried this way, however when finally sending the score in the last step, the page goes into error when it tries to redirect to another website. Not sure if anyone else faced a similar issue.
> I tried in both windows and Mac PCs.


Thank you for prompt response. 

I have sent to DHA during exam time and it showing there in my order list as well. Hope this suffice ?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thank you for prompt response.
> 
> I have sent to DHA during exam time and it showing there in my order list as well. Hope this suffice ?



Not sure about that. I guess the scores are automatically sent to DHA during exam time but that normally happens before Visa application is submitted. Other members can comment based on their experiences.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, that’s what they need. I hadn’t ticked send to Home Affairs when I took the test.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*CO Contact*

Hi Guys,

Got CO contact today and they have asked for my and spouse PCC for the time we were in India. We have already applied for the same through Indian High Commission and hopefully should get it soon.

My question is, have they completed EV or they would do it now after CO contact. Are there any possibilities CO asking for any other documents?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There’s no solid answer to your question. They may or may not have done the EV. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Mchi said:


> Yes, that’s what they need. I hadn’t ticked send to Home Affairs when I took the test.


Great, thanks.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Posting again, Anyone want to share his/her thoughts about this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there an eligibility criterion for NSW 190 in terms of the number of years of experience? 

Like Vic has min 5 years for ICT Business Analyst (irrespective of ACS assessment)

Thanks!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Posting again, Anyone want to share his/her thoughts about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait for our tom cruise to rescue you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Posting again, Anyone want to share his/her thoughts about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 2 - tax returns might be an easy way to showcase your income over all 8 years - instead of tons of payslips and bank statements (having said that the more evidence the better though I would think). 

For 1 & 3 - just re-upload them again if you are following their instructions exactly. Lots of others have been asked for the same docos again. NB always floats the possibility that files may have got corrupted when uploaded.


----------



## hopevisa123 (Aug 14, 2018)

*Help*

Hello all, 

I have been following this thread since we applied for our visa in April. Finally had contact from a CO however they are asking for AFP(Australian Federal Police check). However both myself and my partner have not lived in Australia for 12 months cumulatively in the last 10 years.

How can we contact the Australian CO to tell them this? As we don't want to have to pay $200 for the checks if we really don't need them

Thanks 
Hope 

NSW application to Nominate 16/02/18
Invite to apply for 190 05/04/18
Applied for Visa and uploaded documents 15/04/18
CO Contact 14/08/18
Grant Awaited


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello to all .Im quite new here =) more two months since we responded to CO contact until now no news =( . Lodged feb 2018 -co contact May 2018. 
All of your timeline are all inspiring and can longer my patience by reading all the feedbacks, questions and grants=) Godbless us all =)


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Really hoping grant comes soon, lots of changes my end and would prefer to just go rather than hang around :0( 147 since lodgement, 21 since CO


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

hopevisa123 said:


> Finally had contact from a CO however they are asking for AFP(Australian Federal Police check). However both myself and my partner have not lived in Australia for 12 months cumulatively in the last 10 years.
> 
> How can we contact the Australian CO to tell them this? As we don't want to have to pay $200 for the checks if we really don't need them


If the CO asks por something you have to provide it, regardless of whether you think it is not necessary. 
I just requested the AFP check and it only cost me $42 so it should be $84 for two people. I would go ahead and request it.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

The grants seem to have pretty much dried up this week so far ..hoping it picks up some steam soon...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> wait for our tom cruise to rescue you




You mean NB if I guessed it right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> For 2 - tax returns might be an easy way to showcase your income over all 8 years - instead of tons of payslips and bank statements (having said that the more evidence the better though I would think).
> 
> For 1 & 3 - just re-upload them again if you are following their instructions exactly. Lots of others have been asked for the same docos again. NB always floats the possibility that files may have got corrupted when uploaded.




Thank you! For tax returns, just ITR acknowledgement will be enough? That’s the summary of the IT return for that year. I am missing one ITR in last eight years because the CA screwed it up in 2011, will that be a problem? I have form 16 for that year.

Also, the skill assessment pdf was not certified from notary, it was just the same pdf we got from ACS, can that be a problem? I don’t think as I sent the same for me too and they didn’t ask that. I hope reuploading will be enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

hopevisa123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s at the CO’s discretion to decide whether you need to submit additional PCC(s) even if you did not live in a country for more than 12 months. Did you submit form 80? If yes then CO is fully aware how long you have spent in Australia.
If I were you I’d rather quickly proceed for the Australian PCC.



261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Thank you! For tax returns, just ITR acknowledgement will be enough? That’s the summary of the IT return for that year. I am missing one ITR in last eight years because the CA screwed it up in 2011, will that be a problem? I have form 16 for that year.
> 
> Also, the skill assessment pdf was not certified from notary, it was just the same pdf we got from ACS, can that be a problem? I don’t think as I sent the same for me too and they didn’t ask that. I hope reuploading will be enough.
> 
> ...


Apologies I'm unfamiliar with the specifics of the tax return, but an official return that showcases your income for the year would be the key I think. 

If they asked the skills assessment to be certified I would do that and re-upload


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> You mean NB if I guessed it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


be cautious with any non-professional advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Can u please provide the link in private msg.. Check ur msg plz.. Thanks


Don’t waste your time

No one can predict a grant based on unverified data 

Use only DHA information which they update very month

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sb190 said:


> Hello All, I'm a newbie and just a question about first landing and settlement date in VIC. If I project to grant a visa in Dec and make my 1st landing in Dec then back to my home country, how long (how many months) I could have to settle my issues before my official settlement date in VIC? I know if I prolong to go back then the VIC government would send email to check my entry status.
> 
> There is no "black and white" terms stated in VIC government, just said commit to stay for 2 years beginning from the settlement date in VIC.


You are good as long as you live and work in VIC for the initial 2 years as and when you make the final move

As you have rightly said, there is no initial start date as such

Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Apologies I'm unfamiliar with the specifics of the tax return, but an official return that showcases your income for the year would be the key I think.
> 
> If they asked the skills assessment to be certified I would do that and re-upload




Got it, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Medicare and centerlink*



newbienz said:


> You are good as long as you live and work in VIC for the initial 2 years as and when you make the final move
> 
> As you have rightly said, there is no initial start date as such
> 
> Cheers



Hi Newbiez and anyone who is in same situation as me-

Now me and family has filed 190 and entered bridging visa, however we plan on visiting home around Dec for about two months (after 2 long years  . If we are granted visa by then, can primary applicant visit home for this long (2 months) right after grant? 

Also since we quality for medicare, does that mean we get all benefits related to centerlink as 190 applicant? Reason why I ask this is, I have two school children, one school and one kindy....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Reaching the 90 day mark.. needless to say the wait is excruciatingly frustrating...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Really hoping grant comes soon, lots of changes my end and would prefer to just go rather than hang around :0( 147 since lodgement, 21 since CO


I keep having nightmares that the CO will ask for something else.

I am hoping that by the time they raise "Request for Information" PDF doc, they have ticked off all the other boxes in the checklist already.


@31 days after CO Contact and painfully waiting ... :ranger::ranger:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Hi Newbiez and anyone who is in same situation as me-
> 
> Now me and family has filed 190 and entered bridging visa, however we plan on visiting home around Dec for about two months (after 2 long years  . If we are granted visa by then, can primary applicant visit home for this long (2 months) right after grant?
> 
> ...


Once you get the visa you can travel out of the country for as long as you want. Just take note of the residency requirements to extend your resident return visa.


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello All,

Today i have received the most awaited mail aka golden email. Here are my timelines. I wish everyone the best for their journey in securing this pr. Patience is the only key! :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
IELTS : 8 attempts -- on Average L - 8.5, R - 7.5, S - 7.5, W - 6.5 
PTE : 8 attempts -- Final Score L - 80, R - 83, Speaking - 90, Writing - 87
190 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5, State =5 = 75
189 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5 = 70
Original EOI for State NSW - 13 Nov 2017 -- Never got ITA
Updated EOI 9 Feb 2018 for state NSW - After updating PTE and my points raised to 75
EOI (VIC): 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Pre-Invite 
EOI 189 : 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Invite
Pre-invite received (NSW): 16th Feb 2018
Pre-invite NSW Application lodged with $300 AUD: 20th Feb 2018
NSW Approval: 29/03/2018 
Documents: PCC Done, Medicals to be completed on 2nd May.
GRANT: 15-Aug-2018 :rockon:
IED : 23-Feb-2019

Docs uploaded:

1) Education - School, College certs and corresponding marksheets
2) Birth Certificate
3) Employment references -
Non-Claimed points - Offer and resignation letters
Claimed Points - Payslips and Bank Statements for all months to date of lodge, HR reference letter from the current company, Tax Declaration for all years.
4) PTE Score
5) Wife IELTS Score
6) PCC for countries where we been for more than 12 months
7) ACS Reference letter
8) Form 80 & Form 1221
9) Medicals - This one sent from Hospital directly

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats Vijay !! 

could we know when you lodged your Visa ?


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> Congrats Vijay !!
> 
> could we know when you lodged your Visa ?


Hi Gopi, 

I just updated under my timeline.

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
IELTS : 8 attempts -- on Average L - 8.5, R - 7.5, S - 7.5, W - 6.5 
PTE : 8 attempts -- Final Score L - 80, R - 83, Speaking - 90, Writing - 87
190 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5, State =5 = 75
189 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5 = 70
Original EOI for State NSW - 13 Nov 2017 -- Never got ITA
Updated EOI 9 Feb 2018 for state NSW - After updating PTE and my points raised to 75
EOI (VIC): 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Pre-Invite 
EOI 189 : 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Invite
Pre-invite received (NSW): 16th Feb 2018
Pre-invite NSW Application lodged with $300 AUD: 20th Feb 2018
NSW Approval: 29/03/2018 
Documents: PCC Done, Medicals to be completed on 2nd May.
Visa Lodge: 17-April-2018
GRANT: 15-Aug-2018 
IED : 23-Feb-2019

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

macvj878 said:


> Hi Gopi,
> 
> I just updated under my timeline.
> 
> ...


Did Co contacted you for anything? Or it is a direct grant... Quite fast. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

macvj878 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today i have received the most awaited mail aka golden email. Here are my timelines. I wish everyone the best for their journey in securing this pr. Patience is the only key! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Awesome. Congratulations!!
Was that 8 attempts each on PTE and IELTS? :clap2:


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> macvj878 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gopi,
> ...



It was a direct grant


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> macvj878 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...



Yes.. totally I made 16 attempts!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats, your grit is really commendable. Enjoy !


macvj878 said:


> Yes.. totally I made 16 attempts!


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

macvj878 said:


> It was a direct grant


wonderful :clap2:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

macvj878 said:


> Yes.. totally I made 16 attempts!


:yo: that's determination. i am very curious to know your 1st IELTS and 1st PTE score.


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Is it a sign that your grant will be delayed if you receive an assessment commence email from gsm?
I would really appreciate your advice.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

macvj878 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today i have received the most awaited mail aka golden email. Here are my timelines. I wish everyone the best for their journey in securing this pr. Patience is the only key! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Quick question on pay slips- I have about 80 pay slips from my last organisation where I spent a little over seven years. Thing is that those were system generated pay slips with a coloured logo on top right and rest is b/w data, with no signatures. 

Will those work, or I need to get them certified from notary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

why why why VIC is not starting to provide Pre-Invites to 190 who applied in July Onwards... I couldnt see a single person who got pre invite applied from July onwards. Someone told me that its a trend and they provide in August start. but its mid of August no news till yet...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Quick question on pay slips- I have about 80 pay slips from my last organisation where I spent a little over seven years. Thing is that those were system generated pay slips with a coloured logo on top right and rest is b/w data, with no signatures.
> 
> Will those work, or I need to get them certified from notary?
> 
> ...


My current payslips are similar (in fact the older ones are just black and white) - I intend to just combine them in chronological order and submit them as is.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Quick question on pay slips- I have about 80 pay slips from my last organisation where I spent a little over seven years. Thing is that those were system generated pay slips with a coloured logo on top right and rest is b/w data, with no signatures.
> 
> Will those work, or I need to get them certified from notary?
> 
> ...




If it’s possible please try to get them certified true copy before submitting your payslips.
Usually submitting your payslips as-is would not be a problem if you provide sufficient employment evidence such as bank statements, tax documents, RnR on company’s letterhead, etc. But if the CO feels that your application somehow lacks evidence then the fact that you don’t have payslips with certified true copy stamps may influence the CO’s decision.


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

alzette said:


> If it’s possible please try to get them certified true copy before submitting your payslips.
> Usually submitting your payslips as-is would not be a problem if you provide sufficient employment evidence such as bank statements, tax documents, RnR on company’s letterhead, etc. But if the CO feels that your application somehow lacks evidence then the fact that you don’t have payslips with certified true copy stamps may influence the CO’s decision.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing and I agree, although I would expect the CO to ask for documents to be certified in the first instance if there is an issue - for the record in my case I am planning to submit all of the above (tax returns, superannuation statements, bank statements showcasing salary credit, and employment reference letters that meet all DHA's criteria).


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Quick question on pay slips- I have about 80 pay slips from my last organisation where I spent a little over seven years. Thing is that those were system generated pay slips with a coloured logo on top right and rest is b/w data, with no signatures.
> 
> Will those work, or I need to get them certified from notary?
> 
> ...


yes ...just upload as it is ..or if u have a cheap lawyer in ghodachowk or somewhere in sec 14 pay 10 INR and get stamp on it


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

:fingerscrossed:


Lordgopi said:


> The grants seem to have pretty much dried up this week so far ..hoping it picks up some steam soon...


190 lodged 14th may 2018
still waiting..............................:ranger:


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing and I agree, although I would expect the CO to ask for documents to be certified in the first instance if there is an issue - for the record in my case I am planning to submit all of the above (tax returns, superannuation statements, bank statements showcasing salary credit, and employment reference letters that meet all DHA's criteria).




What is superannuation statement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

190 visa lodged 14th May 2018
Still waiting for it........................................................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kc_santosh83 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 190 lodged 14th may 2018
> still waiting..............................:ranger:


its only been 2.5 months  cmon!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> What is superannuation statement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like PF statement.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> like PF statement.




Ok, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> yes ...just upload as it is ..or if u have a cheap lawyer in ghodachowk or somewhere in sec 14 pay 10 INR and get stamp on it




Ha yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is it a sign that your grant will be delayed if you receive an assessment commence email from gsm?
> I would really appreciate your advice.
> ...


Anyone?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Gang,
Got my invite last week. Yet to lodge visa application and will be doing that soon. I have a couple of questions. 

I am currently single. Is it possible to add a spouse to a Visa application that is already lodged and in process before the grant? I searched and the answer to this question is yes and many have done it earlier.

Q1) I just wanted to confirm that if there were no rule changes starting this FY that would prevent me from doing this.
Q2) Also is there a time frame before which it should be done? Like at least a week before the grant or something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> its only been 2.5 months  cmon!


its already 3 months


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

actually i have included my parents and siblings as non migrating members of family unit in my application. later it suggest me to upload medical and charecter of these members on my immiaccount. and i don't have those papers now and takes time.
i filled 1023 for notification of incorrect details and upload it.
hope everything goes well
does anybod had the similar situation???


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> What is superannuation statement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Aussie equivalent of one's retirement scheme / fund


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> actually i have included my parents and siblings as non migrating members of family unit in my application. later it suggest me to upload medical and charecter of these members on my immiaccount. and i don't have those papers now and takes time.
> i filled 1023 for notification of incorrect details and upload it.
> hope everything goes well
> does anybod had the similar situation???


Yes there was someone else on the forum with a similar issue recently. 

Great you uploaded the correction, do keep us posted how it goes, I'm not familiar with the notification of correct details process so would be great to hear your experience.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Again an quite day.... I dont know what are they doing with our applications... people from May are getting grants but here I am who lodged application in 11th Apr and still havent heard from there...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> 190 visa lodged 14th May 2018
> Still waiting for it........................................................


20th March still waiting :0((


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

all the best
hope you will get it soon...


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

*CO contact*

Hello Experts!

I got a CO contact asking for further evidence of employment. I had provided RNR/Offer letter/promotion letters on company letter head. Also provided payslips for last 10 years (1 for each quarter) but didn't submit the bank statements as the salary is paid in cash and i deposit it personally to my account.

Kindly assist what evidence of employment i can provide them considering no TAX document/group certificate/Super annuation in Saudi Arabia.

A word of help from anyone in similar situation? I appreciate urgent replies as our office will be closing today for a week due to holidays.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can take subscribers period and wage certificate from GOSI

Just visit GOSI website and register as individual subscribers by giving your details and then you can download all the wage certificate. ( if your company shows your salary to GOSI, and it’s a must to show there.)

Further you can provide Iqama copies, there your employer name is written and from Absher also.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

malik.afnan134 said:


> You can take subscribers period and wage certificate from GOSI
> 
> Just visit GOSI website and register as individual subscribers by giving your details and then you can download all the wage certificate. ( if your company shows your salary to GOSI, and it’s a must to show there.)
> 
> ...




Thank you for the prompt response brother. I'll check GOSI details with HR and other details can be provided easily. Is it advisable to translate iqama or just color scan will do?

Anything else we can submit?


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I got CO contact today asking for more info

1. Please also provide additional evidence including but not limited to *foe* entire 1 year period
claimed; 

Can you please advise what is *foe* here (Highlighted in Red)


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied 70 points (189) and 75 (190) for ANZSCO - 261313. I have filed EOI 190 for VIC on july 31st, 2018 and 190 NSW on 13th Aug, 2018. Could anyone please guide me with the wait period and positive chances.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got CO contact today asking for more info
> 
> ...


My understanding,

Typo. R & E are next to each other in QWERTY keyboard.

CO's are also human, so it should be FOR not FOE.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Highlighting salary credits in pdf statements is perfectly fine, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Highlighting salary credits in pdf statements is perfectly fine, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Others have done it in the past with an adobe editor and got their grants.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Highlighting salary credits in pdf statements is perfectly fine, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, That will help CO to match the payslip figures with salary credit quickly.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Others have done it in the past with an adobe editor and got their grants.




I agree, but doesn’t it make the pdf edited and is that a valid pdf once edited? I know many have done it. Just asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> I agree, but doesn’t it make the pdf edited and is that a valid pdf once edited? I know many have done it. Just asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, I don't intend to do it cause I will be submitting filtered statements generated by my financial institution just showing salary credits, and full statements with salary credit and various other transactions shown.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not sure, I don't intend to do it cause I will be submitting filtered statements generated by my financial institution just showing salary credits, and full statements with salary credit and various other transactions shown.




Ok, I will highlight as I am sending complete statement and there are hundreds of transactions per month so it’s easy for them to understand it highlighted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Ok, I will highlight as I am sending complete statement and there are hundreds of transactions per month so it’s easy for them to understand it highlighted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best! Hope your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Das87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 70 points (189) and 75 (190) for ANZSCO - 261313. I have filed EOI 190 for VIC on july 31st, 2018 and 190 NSW on 13th Aug, 2018. Could anyone please guide me with the wait period and positive chances.


Hi,

Can someone please provide some pointers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> All the best! Hope your grant is just around the corner.




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> 20th March still waiting :0((



March 3rd here... and still waiting!!  

33 days after CO contact and still waiting.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this always like that, they on purpose slow the grants in july and august ???


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got CO contact today asking for more info
> 
> ...



How many points are you claiming for experience?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Thank you for the prompt response brother. I'll check GOSI details with HR and other details can be provided easily. Is it advisable to translate iqama or just color scan will do?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else we can submit?




Iqama to be translated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*

Hi All,

If we want to request for an extension of Initial Entry Date to which email ID we have to send email?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello friends I got good news about my friend yesterday
190 lodged with70 points : 10th May 2018
Direct granted : 15th August 2018


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Hello friends I got good news about my friend yesterday
> 190 lodged with70 points : 10th May 2018
> Direct granted : 15th August 2018


Good news.

May I know which code your friend applying?
Points? 70 points (189) + 5 or 65 points (189) + 5? Thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

minhnaht said:


> Good news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do points matter after lodging your application?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Do points matter after lodging your application?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


No it is widely accepted they do not matter after lodging.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Hello friends I got good news about my friend yesterday
> 190 lodged with70 points : 10th May 2018
> Direct granted : 15th August 2018


That was a quick three month grant. In addition to the questions others had, were they onshore / offshore?


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> Do points matter after lodging your application?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Yes, no matter. Just to check to see the trend whether 70 points for 190 still has chance or not. Or it should be at least 75 points for 190, otherwise no hope. That's all. Thanks.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

It was 70 points total for 190 visa
It’s applied onshore


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Onshore


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

*Finally !!*

Hello All,
I am happy to announce that I got my Grant today morning. I applied in the last week of April and kept uploading documents till July actually  below is that I did 
All documents were color scanned
My last updated file was somewhere in July end
I uploaded - Payslips, bank stm, Provident Fund stm, employer letters(hike, transfers,exp, relieving), Tax - form 16.
NO photos were uploaded
we were 3 Applicants And I was onshore 
I kind of feel really happy that I got a Direct Grant.. Thanks to all of them who helped and discussed here.. Spc Thanx to Newbeiz and others also

Good luck to all.. Hope you pple see your grant letters soon


Regards
Oscar


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Hello All,
> I am happy to announce that I got my Grant today morning. I applied in the last week of April and kept uploading documents till July actually  below is that I did
> All documents were color scanned
> My last updated file was somewhere in July end
> ...


Congrats Mate. Can you update your signature with your timelines and details.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Hello All,
> I am happy to announce that I got my Grant today morning. I applied in the last week of April and kept uploading documents till July actually  below is that I did
> All documents were color scanned
> My last updated file was somewhere in July end
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> It was 70 points total for 190 visa
> It’s applied onshore


Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rockytechie said:


> Hello All,
> I am happy to announce that I got my Grant today morning. I applied in the last week of April and kept uploading documents till July actually  below is that I did
> All documents were color scanned
> My last updated file was somewhere in July end
> ...


Another fast grant, congrats Oscar. 

Just curious what were you uploading till July, payslips?


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello All,

My Timelines
ACS - March 2017 - 10 Exp, 10 Edu
PTE - July 2017 - 10 
Completed 1 year in Aus - March 2018
Applied in VIC - Invited March End ( 2 weeks )
Medi & PCC - April 2018
Lodged - 25th April 2018
Granted - 17th Aug 2018

I just added my Wife's Education mark sheet and Certs ( As I had uploaded the Letter from institute) And later I added my PAYG


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello All,

My Timelines
ACS - March 2017 - 10 Exp, 10 Edu
PTE - July 2017 - 10 
Age - 25
Aus Exp - 5
Completed 1 year in Aus - March 2018
Applied in VIC - Invited March End ( 2 weeks )
Medi & PCC - April 2018
Lodged - 25th April 2018
Granted - 17th Aug 2018

I just added my Wife's Education mark sheet and Certs ( As I had uploaded the Letter from institute) And later I added my PAYG


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*



mdeepika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If we want to request for an extension of Initial Entry Date to which email ID we have to send email?


 Any Update?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 20th March still waiting :0((
> ...


24 days after CO, asking for something they already had! :0((. I’m guessing after contact you go back to bottom of pile?


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

*By God's Grace and all wishes got 190 Grant Letter Yesterday (Aug 16,2018)*

Hi All,
By God's grace and everyone's wishes, happy to say that we got our grant letters yesterday. I applied 190 Visa (NSW) for my spouse, 4 year old kid and myself.

Please find below my timelines:

NSW EOI Submission: 13-Feb-2018
NSW Invitation to Apply : 04-Apr-2018
Visa Submission: 02-May-2018
Grant: 16-Aug-2018

I am grateful to Expat forum and all its members. Following threads in this forum helped me at every stage and resolved many of my queries.

Thank You all , once again.

I feel obliged to answer any of your questions that I could.

Regards,


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

gvijay32 said:


> Hi All,
> By God's grace and everyone's wishes, happy to say that we got our grant letters yesterday. I applied 190 Visa (NSW) for my spouse, 4 year old kid and myself.
> 
> Please find below my timelines:
> ...


Congrats
Did you included any non migrating members of family unit in your application ??


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

gvijay32 said:


> Hi All,
> By God's grace and everyone's wishes, happy to say that we got our grant letters yesterday. I applied 190 Visa (NSW) for my spouse, 4 year old kid and myself.
> 
> Please find below my timelines:
> ...


Congrats. Enjoy the moment. Whats your job code?


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

*NSW (190) Grant*

Also please note that I have applied under job code *ICT Business Analyst - 261111*


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

gvijay32 said:


> Also please note that I have applied under job code *ICT Business Analyst - 261111*


And are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Parii522# (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi
I applied 190 (NSW) with 65 points (including 5 points of state nomination) in July 18 with category 233915.

Is there any chance to get invite with this core point?

would be looking forward for replies.


----------



## Parii522# (Apr 17, 2018)

gvijay32 said:


> Hi All,
> By God's grace and everyone's wishes, happy to say that we got our grant letters yesterday. I applied 190 Visa (NSW) for my spouse, 4 year old kid and myself.
> 
> Please find below my timelines:
> ...


What was your score point?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

HI 
i got an invite (details in my signature). how to proceed? few questions as per the below,

1. do i need to prepare all documents and submit at one go?
or can i partially fill and save and proceed ?

2. My spouse has completed her school to degree in English medium. will this be ok ? do we need to submit this now, during applying for visa or need to submit , when the CO ask for. Any check list of documents for applying Visa

2.1 in her degree certificate, one letter is missing in her name. we just identified. if i go to university and try to get this fixed, this will be a very long process (1 month). can i have anything alternative ? like notary ? or not to submit her degree as school and intermediate is all in English.( i suppose, i mentioned in EOI, with her highest education as degree).

Many thanks


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I have now all the documents that CO asked about evidence of employment and other. I wanted to know the process of uploading them, I understand they are to be uploaded in immiaccount but I have few questions regarding that:

1. Do I have to upload all of them in “Others” or in their respective categories? How do CO knows where all I have uploaded?

2. Do I need to press any buttons or something after I upload them all?

3. Do I need to just reply to the email I received from gsm email address or is there a fresh email to be sent after documents are uploaded?

Please reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> HI
> i got an invite (details in my signature). how to proceed? few questions as per the below,
> 
> 1. do i need to prepare all documents and submit at one go?
> ...


Re: 2.1 I would kick-start the process to get it fixed. You have 60 days to apply after all, and even if you apply immediately, it is unlikely CO contact may occur so quickly. 

At least you can show you were trying to get it fixed.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys, finally got my much awaited grant today... Thanks to this forum and it's members who helped me at each stage of this process... 

My timelines 
Code: 261112
ACS filed on 19th Dec'17
ACS result 12th Feb 18
Points 70+5 
NSW Preinvite: 2nd March'18
NSW Lodged nomination: 6th March'18
NSW Approval: 10th April'18
Lodged visa:11th April'18
Direct Grant: 17th Aug'18 
IED: 13th April( in line with PCC of Spouse)


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Congratulations to all those got golden mail. I noticed mostly nsw act fastly to grant. I have not seen any grant for Victoria


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gvijay32 said:


> Hi All,
> By God's grace and everyone's wishes, happy to say that we got our grant letters yesterday. I applied 190 Visa (NSW) for my spouse, 4 year old kid and myself.
> 
> Please find below my timelines:
> ...


Congrats! Are you offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

How many people received assessment commence email in this forum? Just want to understand the trend for receiving grant after assessment commence email.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## soumyanair (Aug 17, 2018)

Has anyone got invitation for Australia PR (subclass 190) under the ANZSCO code 511112 with 70 points?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

soumyanair said:


> Has anyone got invitation for Australia PR (subclass 190) under the ANZSCO code 511112 with 70 points?




What occupation is that? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have now all the documents that CO asked about evidence of employment and other. I wanted to know the process of uploading them, I understand they are to be uploaded in immiaccount but I have few questions regarding that:
> 
> ...




Anyone please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> And are you onshore or offshore?


I am Offshore currently. I am in India.


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Congrats
> Did you included any non migrating members of family unit in your application ??


I could not get your question... 
My application included my wife and kid, who are migrating with me.

In Form-80, we have to give details of our parents and siblings....


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me...I could not answer your question.

I request other members to answer this question....


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have now all the documents that CO asked about evidence of employment and other. I wanted to know the process of uploading them, I understand they are to be uploaded in immiaccount but I have few questions regarding that:
> 
> ...


Dear Friends,
Please help by answering this query.... Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Parii522# said:


> Hi
> I applied 190 (NSW) with 65 points (including 5 points of state nomination) in July 18 with category 233915.
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite with this core point?
> ...


I would say it won't be easy.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> HI
> i got an invite (details in my signature). how to proceed? few questions as per the below,
> 
> 1. do i need to prepare all documents and submit at one go?
> ...


1. You can save, continue uplaod etc, but make sure that you upload complete application, meaning with PCC and Meds. 

2. Follow the requirements here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english



> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


3. Should not be an issue.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear friends,
Anyone got call for Developer Programmer - 261312 with 75 point from 190 (NSW state)? I have 75 points from 28-June-2018 and did not receive invitation. Just checking on it to make sure i did not miss the invite.
Your comments are highly appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijgin said:


> Dear friends,
> Anyone got call for Developer Programmer - 261312 with 75 point from 190 (NSW state)? I have 75 points from 28-June-2018 and did not receive invitation. Just checking on it to make sure i did not miss the invite.
> Your comments are highly appreciated.


nope


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

On immitracker of SC 190, there is a case of visa denial. The lodgement date was 24/02/2018, EV done, NO co contact.

The case tensed me that there is a similarity with my case. lodgement date 18/01/2018, EV done, NO co contact. 

Now my question is DHA directly deny or NJL issue before a visa denial??


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

gvijay32 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please help by answering this query.... Thanks


Hi, 
I've had CO contact to upload PCC which I have already submitted. 
I submitted them under the same section(Character docs) where PCC suppose to go. 
And my CO mentioned in the email not to send any email attachments. 

It shows the old PCC and the new PCC with dates. 

There is a button to confirm after submitting the documents; upon clicking it your status changes to "Further Assessment" 

This is what I have done. 
You do your research and submit. 
If there is a section where you have to submit your docs why do you want to submit it to the Others sections. That's what I thought. 

PS: I haven't got the grant yet

Regards,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> On immitracker of SC 190, there is a case of visa denial. The lodgement date was 24/02/2018, EV done, NO co contact.
> 
> The case tensed me that there is a similarity with my case. lodgement date 18/01/2018, EV done, NO co contact.
> 
> Now my question is DHA directly deny or NJL issue before a visa denial??


There was a 189 case shared recently where apparently a direct denial was issued, no NJL. 

Why are you worried, are you expecting a NJL?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You can save, continue uplaod etc, but make sure that you upload complete application, meaning with PCC and Meds.
> 
> 2. Follow the requirements here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> ...


 - just to take a confirmation, so a letter missing in my spouse name, should not be an issue ? you want me to go ahead in applying and 

Thanks a lot for the inputs, much appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> - just to take a confirmation, so a letter missing in my spouse name, should not be an issue ? you want me to go ahead in applying and
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the inputs, much appreciated.




I dont really want anyone to do anything, but I observe that letter missing or misspelled does not usually cause an issue. 

However, if you can a corrected copy than surely do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Never thought I’d get to day 150 but here I am, still waiting! CO contact almost 4 weeks ago for something they already had, so guess I’m back in the pile! :0(( 
One day soon hopefully xxx


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Never thought I’d get to day 150 but here I am, still waiting! CO contact almost 4 weeks ago for something they already had, so guess I’m back in the pile! :0((
> One day soon hopefully xxx


Same here, waiting 149 days, CO contacted almost 4 weeks ago. Even though all my work related evidence is from Australia cause I've lived in Australia for the past 8 years, trying to get my PR with different 457 sponsorship companies and studying in Australia. So all my evidence is from Australian Universities or companies, still CO asked for documents we already uploaded. It's crazy!


----------



## painulyanoop (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello Expert , i need your expert adviser for the query i received from CO related to my SC 190 visa application for Victoria. 
In my current organization structure is like having multiple sub companies under parent company in different location . I worked for two sub companies in India and Australia and having service letter for both the sub companies . 

I applied SC 190 visa for Victoria on 2nd may 2018 and just two days back i got the query from CO to provide clarification the relationship between the two companies. I have already submitted all the document for the company (service letter , Payslip , Experience letter , offer letter , bank statement ) 

Could you please help me what kind of information should i provide here .

Thanks ,


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There was a 189 case shared recently where apparently a direct denial was issued, no NJL.
> 
> Why are you worried, are you expecting a NJL?


I am not expecting NJL but 211 days passed, still no co contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> I am not expecting NJL but 211 days passed, still no co contact.


That must be frustrating, but you are well within the global processing times. 

Have you submitted all required docos plus form 80 / 1221 / CV?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Never thought I’d get to day 150 but here I am, still waiting! CO contact almost 4 weeks ago for something they already had, so guess I’m back in the pile! :0((
> One day soon hopefully xxx



my worst nightmare is, them asking for something else for the second time..  ...

I am hoping that, by the time they ask for something , they have ticked all the other boxes in their checklist .. You know the way a compiler works.. Not an intepreter :tongue1: ..stopping at the first error and not caring to check on the next lines until that error is fixed.


@35 days after CO contact.
@168 days of waiting..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

85 days after co contact 
194 days from lodgement ..


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Same here i’m 147 since lodgment date and 65 days since CO contact :ranger::fingerscrossed: lets keep our hopes up coz our grant is heating up soon:clap2:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys 
I am currently onshore in victoria,
Lodged my vic nomination last month with 70+5 SS POINTS engineering technologist 

As engineering technologist is in graduate victoria list, i just needed to provide offer letter for vic nomination as i a graduated in victoria

Any idea if i stand a chance as i have been living in Victoria for 6 years

My point breakdown 
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Aus study: 5

State nomination if approved: 5

Any thoughts?
With 70 points 189 ia not looking good, vic nomination is my only hope now


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> 85 days after co contact
> 194 days from lodgement ..


Wooh!!.. not good at all!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Wooh!!.. not good at all!




My theory is, they’ve stopped issuing grants for 190 since the past month. There is hardly any movement. Might be because they haven’t started the new invites for financial year 18-19. No correlation between them, but no other explanation as to why they are not issuing grants. Many June CO contacts are still pending. 190s are supposed to be faster than 189. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Final grant awaited


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> 85 days after co contact
> 194 days from lodgement ..


82 days after co contact 
183 days from lodgement


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > Wooh!!.. not good at all!
> ...


They keep issuing 190 Visa grant, at least as seen in this forum.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just a query
Is it necessary to upload form 80 form 1221 for each applicant or just to the person whom they have recommended. I have applied SS 190 on May 14 including my wife. They have asked for form 1221 for my wife but not asked any for me in the immiaccount upload section. As far as I remember I had already uploaded my form 80 during previous step while lodging EOI. So just curious is that the reason they don’t recommend it now for me.
Or should I attach now my form 80 although they don’t recommend. I don’t want my file to be delayed???
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ronsingh24 said:


> 85 days after co contact
> 194 days from lodgement ..


i reckon you would hear soon, 12 weeks since CO contact...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

*subscribing*

Hi guys

I am new and glad to join the community. I got QlD 190 with an engineering technologist occupation.
Visa application was submitted last week and I am arranging health examination.
Hope for the best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Just a query
> Is it necessary to upload form 80 form 1221 for each applicant or just to the person whom they have recommended. I have applied SS 190 on May 14 including my wife. They have asked for form 1221 for my wife but not asked any for me in the immiaccount upload section. As far as I remember I had already uploaded my form 80 during previous step while lodging EOI. So just curious is that the reason they don’t recommend it now for me.
> Or should I attach now my form 80 although they don’t recommend. I don’t want my file to be delayed???
> Thanks in advance


Afaik you can't upload any documents at the EOI stage. 

Personally I would upload form 80 / form 1221 / and CV for each applicant above the age of 16 as recommended by DHA.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rajhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new and glad to join the community. I got QlD 190 with an engineering technologist occupation.
> Visa application was submitted last week and I am arranging health examination.
> Hope for the best.


Welcome rajhan  are you onshore or offshore? 

All the best, do keep us updated!


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mistakenly put 1 wrong additional information in health declaration form.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

3 years I had once applied for 457 visa n got grant. The passport was expired and I have a new passport now and the employer also cancelled the visa as I switched job after 3 months.

While filling health declaration form, there was a question "have you been travelled to Australia or apply visa before". I mistakenly marked this answer as no. Now I am done with medical as well. Please suggest on this as same question is in visa form also.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I’d get to day 150 but here I am, still waiting! CO contact almost 4 weeks ago for something they already had, so guess I’m back in the pile! :0((
> ...


So frustrating right... especially when the delay is their end as they already had the docs! Mine asked for Kids Meds which were sent in March! Had they seen those, maybe would have had direct grant that day and not contact! :0(( Hopefully theyd ask for everything they need in one go and not make second contact. 

I may call them Mid-Sept if not had anything by then. Good luck!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

rajhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new and glad to join the community. I got QlD 190 with an engineering technologist occupation.
> Visa application was submitted last week and I am arranging health examination.
> Hope for the best.


Hi Rajhan
how did you proceed with medical with 190?
did the CO contact you to go for medicals ? who generated the HAP ID?

can you give all the details, if possible?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi Rajhan
> how did you proceed with medical with 190?
> did the CO contact you to go for medicals ? who generated the HAP ID?
> 
> can you give all the details, if possible?


No CO contact.
HAP ID generated automatically in immiaccount.
Once the visa fee is paid, you will find a link to help you arrange.


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I applied for the SA at EA for Mechanical Engineering 233512, and I am waiting for the result. This is my case:
- Bachelor degree in Mechanical Eng: 15 pts (waiting for the SA result)
- PhD: 5 pts (waiting for the SA result)
- Age 25-32: 30 pts
- PTE 79+: 20 pts
- Fresh graduate, no experience
- Total: 70

It seems like it is still difficult to apply for 189 with 70 pts in Mechanical Eng (and a long queue though due to the date of effect). I am thinking about applying for 190. Could anyone suggest any promising state that I can apply for 190, please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi,
> I've had CO contact to upload PCC which I have already submitted.
> I submitted them under the same section(Character docs) where PCC suppose to go.
> And my CO mentioned in the email not to send any email attachments.
> ...


I have started a new thread to track AFTER CO CONTACT.. atleast we all can know what is happening on this target group of hustler!!.. :tongue1::tongue1: 

Thread Name ; AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> 85 days after co contact
> 194 days from lodgement ..


I have started a new thread to track AFTER CO CONTACT.. atleast we all can know what is happening on this target group of hustler!!.. :tongue1::tongue1: 

Thread Name ; AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> Same here i’m 147 since lodgment date and 65 days since CO contact :ranger::fingerscrossed: lets keep our hopes up coz our grant is heating up soon:clap2:


I have started a new thread to track AFTER CO CONTACT.. atleast we all can know what is happening on this target group of hustler!!.. :tongue1::tongue1: 

Thread Name ; AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, my azseo code is 233512, mech engg. Applied for 190 NSW on 
7 march 18 with 70+5 points.
What i see here is that most of the people who gave eoi during that time got invite in a week or maximum a month. 
But i did not hear anything from them.
Does that means they are not going to pick me up? Or they just not inviting 233512 at 70+5 .
Please advise as my eoi for 189 is going to expire after november round.so 190 is the omly hope for me..


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

53 days after CO contact over things they already have
165 days after lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mantisandeland said:


> 53 days after CO contact over things they already have
> 165 days after lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have started a new thread to track AFTER CO CONTACT.. atleast we all can know what is happening on this target group of hustlers!!.. 

Thread Name ; AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

sahil804 said:


> 3 years I had once applied for 457 visa n got grant. The passport was expired and I have a new passport now and the employer also cancelled the visa as I switched job after 3 months.
> 
> While filling health declaration form, there was a question "have you been travelled to Australia or apply visa before". I mistakenly marked this answer as no. Now I am done with medical as well. Please suggest on this as same question is in visa form also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Please give your inputs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Hope you’re well. I had a query regarding one of the documents uploaded. 
It was a rental lease with my partners name on it only. I took a print out and then took a picture with my phone to upload it. 
Now while checking the uploaded documents, I see there is a line missing on the front page of the lease regarding the “ maximum no. of occupants allowed” at that address. The printer must’ve ran out of ink or something but that line is missing. 

Should I upload the corrected page again ? I just don’t want the CO to think that I was trying to hide something.... Occupants name, date, address and all the info is already on the page but just that one line is missing. 

Please let me know as I am getting paranoid.... 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...[/QUOTE]






Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope you’re well. I had a query regarding one of the documents uploaded.
> It was a rental lease with my partners name on it only. I took a print out and then took a picture with my phone to upload it.
> ...







Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...[/QUOTE]
Hi,
I suggest you can upload the same corrected document again with the SAME FILE NAME and add the text "_COPY_FULL_PRINTOUT" towards the end of the file name.
Also in the description/comment clearly mention that this is a complete print out of the same document that was uploaded earlier. This way you are communicating to the CO that this is a copy of the document that was already submitted. 
Lets also hear from our other firends.


----------



## gvijay32 (Apr 12, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Just a query
> Is it necessary to upload form 80 form 1221 for each applicant or just to the person whom they have recommended. I have applied SS 190 on May 14 including my wife. They have asked for form 1221 for my wife but not asked any for me in the immiaccount upload section. As far as I remember I had already uploaded my form 80 during previous step while lodging EOI. So just curious is that the reason they don’t recommend it now for me.
> Or should I attach now my form 80 although they don’t recommend. I don’t want my file to be delayed???
> Thanks in advance


I suggest to upload BOTH FORM 80 and FORM 1221 for all the applicants (Except kids or minors).
Information in FORM 1221 is a lot of repetition in FORM 80, but better to upload both.
Please take extra care in filling the details and BE CONSISTENT in both the forms. Better to be honest and truthful.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Mitsi said:


> Guys, finally got my much awaited grant today... Thanks to this forum and it's members who helped me at each stage of this process...
> 
> My timelines
> Code: 261112
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*

Hello Experts,

Coul please someone answer to which email id we have to send the email requesting for an extension of initial entry date


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mdeepika said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Coul please someone answer to which email id we have to send the email requesting for an extension of initial entry date


In case nobody shares an email address, try:

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,

For my 190 visa sponsored by NSW, I need to make a short trip to fulfill my first entry date.

Do I need to visit Sydney (NSW) only for this purpose or would visiting any other city/state (say Perth) would be fine too ?

Kindly note that this query is only about a short trip of few days for visa activation purpose and is not about the first 2 years of stay and work commitment in NSW.

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> 
> For my 190 visa sponsored by NSW, I need to make a short trip to fulfill my first entry date.
> 
> ...



Hi Nanho, 
It's not necessary that you need to visit Sydney (NSW) only for IED purpose.
You can land anywhere in Australia and come back to home country to complete the IED.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

mdeepika said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Coul please someone answer to which email id we have to send the email requesting for an extension of initial entry date



Hi Deepika, you can send an email to [email protected] 
and in the email address your request to your CO who granted your visa (you can find your CO name on ur grant letter), by the way when is your IED ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I have lodged Visa (NSW) 19-May-2018 with 261312 code, almost I have done 94 days with all extra days, my question here how many days after CO will contact, I saw a lot of cases 70-85 in b/w co will contact I hope, Can I expect the direct grant from NSW.

--------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261312 
Age : 30, Edu: 15 Points,
Partner: 5 and NSW SS:5
Exp: 10
ACS : + ve ,24 Sep 2016.
IELTS :Jan 18, 10 Points

EOI : 02 Jan '18
ITA : 12 April'18
Approval: May 12 '18
Visa Lodge: 19 May '18
Grant:Waiting IED:Waiting


----------



## mdeepika (Mar 19, 2018)

*Deepi*



naveenttf said:


> Hi Deepika, you can send an email to [email protected]
> and in the email address your request to your CO who granted your visa (you can find your CO name on ur grant letter), by the way when is your IED ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Am currently in Onshore. I want it to get extend for my son, planning to bring him during his summer holidays. IED for my son and my husband is 9th march 2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged Visa (NSW) 19-May-2018 with 261312 code, almost I have done 94 days with all extra days, my question here how many days after CO will contact, I saw a lot of cases 70-85 in b/w co will contact I hope, Can I expect the direct grant from NSW.
> 
> ...


All permanent visa grants are decided by DHA not NSW - so NSW is not involved in the decision making anymore  

It is hard to predict and would depend on so many factors: DHA CO team work load, the quality of your evidence, ease with which to verify your evidence, etc. etc. 

Be comforted that you are in the system and being processed!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mdeepika said:


> Thanks. Am currently in Onshore. I want it to get extend for my son, planning to bring him during his summer holidays. IED for my son and my husband is 9th march 2019


Oh wow that's an IED that's quite far off - I would be curious to hear if they do grant an extension / waiver - do keep us updated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mdeepika said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Coul please someone answer to which email id we have to send the email requesting for an extension of initial entry date


the one in the grant letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> 
> For my 190 visa sponsored by NSW, I need to make a short trip to fulfill my first entry date.
> 
> ...


Any city in AU would be OK.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

mdeepika said:


> Thanks. Am currently in Onshore. I want it to get extend for my son, planning to bring him during his summer holidays. IED for my son and my husband is 9th march 2019




Ohh ok, but 9th March 2019 you have enough time, don’t know whether they will give or not but try from your side 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

3 months and waiting... Anyone from May with a CO contact?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HPAB said:


> 3 months and waiting... Anyone from May with a CO contact?




Dude there are March applicants with CO contacts as well. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Dude there are March applicants with CO contacts as well.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Was just wondering...there has been no movement or change in my application status...so i was reaching out to others who applied in May


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Onshore May applicant first week still no co contacts


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

@HPAB

May applicant here as well Mate !!

I do notice on tracker though that the status on a few of the applications from the first week of May are showing as CO contact received and a few as Granted.

Holding onto hope that our files will be picked up soon as well !!


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

I received CO contact today for Employment references from previous employers. 
Can someone provide me a sample or format urgently.
I lodged on 3rd May (Non-pro rata, NSW).


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> @HPAB
> 
> May applicant here as well Mate !!
> 
> ...



Me too...Till last week i was kinda relaxed since i know nothing will happen at least for the 1st 3 months after lodgement...now that i have crossed the 3 month mark, i'm getting really anxious...can you please share your timelines and ANZSCO please?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

HPAB said:


> Me too...Till last week i was kinda relaxed since i know nothing will happen at least for the 1st 3 months after lodgement...now that i have crossed the 3 month mark, i'm getting really anxious...can you please share your timelines and ANZSCO please?




It's in my signature 

Well I did not want to get too hopeful but it is so hard seeing that they have now started to pick up the May files ..


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> It's in my signature
> 
> Well I did not want to get too hopeful but it is so hard seeing that they have now started to pick up the May files ..


Thanks!

Let us hope for the best! Hope we all get our grants soon


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received CO contact today for Employment references from previous employers.
> Can someone provide me a sample or format urgently.
> I lodged on 3rd May (Non-pro rata, NSW).


Employment references must meet the following requirements

be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;

the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;

the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;

the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;

the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); 

and a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.

Source:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...inated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received CO contact today for Employment references from previous employers.
> Can someone provide me a sample or format urgently.
> I lodged on 3rd May (Non-pro rata, NSW).


I hope you are the one who raised a query last mont regardng EV for closed company. so what made the co to request additional docs?


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Got CO contact to re-upload wife's PCC.

Lodged: 25 Apr
CO: 20 Aug


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Need inputs..190 SS VIC*

Hi Experts
Need the following info

I am about to launch my Visa Application (got the ITA last week) for 190 SS-VIC

1. do i need to submit all the documents attested ? Study/employement/birth/marriage/work visa/passort/
2. I have submitted all these docuemnts attested for ACS in 2016.
3. In 2018 i sumitted to ACS the delta docuemnts attested and got ACS cleared.

if point(1) is yes, can i subit the same old docuemnts attested in 2016 ? or do it as a new set?

Regards


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need the following info
> 
> ...




Yup. You have to submit all of the documents once again. DHA won’t get any of your documents from ACS. You don’t have to get anything attested for the DHA. Just a colour scan of the original is all that is required. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup. You have to submit all of the documents once again. DHA won’t get any of your documents from ACS. You don’t have to get anything attested for the DHA. Just a colour scan of the original is all that is required.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info. got the required info.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Particularly keen to hear from folks who have submitted an application after 1 July 2018 - do share your thoughts regarding the following:

1 - 

"Employment history -

Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?"

The "?" button when clicked yield the following explanation:

"Provide details of your overseas and Australian employment in the last 10 years.

This can include previous employment that is not related to the applicant's nominated occupation or skills assessment.

List the most recent employment first.

A partial date can be entered in the 'end date' field of the applicant's current employment. For example, Oct 2012."

Would you recommend I include a carbon copy of my Form 80 (paid) employment history here - this would include casual / part-time work (e.g. when I was a full-time student). 

--

2 - 

"Previous countries of residence - 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Give details of the last permanent address in this country."

My Form 80 had address history as per the Form 80 definition includes places that were not in my usual country of residence / a permanent address (e.g. university accommodation when on exchange programs). 

Would you recommend I only include the last permanent address from date of birth to present for this question? 

--

Thanks in advance folks


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Got CO contact to re-upload wife's PCC.
> 
> Lodged: 25 Apr
> CO: 20 Aug


Your jobcode?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just to see if anyone is in a similar situation as mine.
I applied 242 days ago ( 22 december).
Im onshore,leaving in australia for the last 6 years.
42 days ago the CO contacted me asking for school and work experience. I sent my translated diploma(again),more payslips,bank statements and other docs such increase salary.

Now as I said 42days (almost 7 weeks are gone)...is anyone in here waiting for similar time?

Please I dont need answers such "there are people waited almost 2 years,your PR is comming".... just would like to see other opinions


Thanks


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi Experts
> Need the following info
> 
> I am about to launch my Visa Application (got the ITA last week) for 190 SS-VIC
> ...


The question here is, is the date of attestation mentioned in your document while he/ she attested it? 

Is the person still available, just in case if you need to get anything else requested by CO after you file your application.

If you have a doubt for any one of the above question, I would request you to get it done again.

Not all the documents though, only your educational documents and if you show the document for your spouse's English as a educational document.

Other documents such as passport, birth certificate, etc does not require attestation.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to see if anyone is in a similar situation as mine.
> I applied 242 days ago ( 22 december).
> ...




Mate we understand your frustration. A lot of other applicants are in the same position. Try calling them and ask them as whether your file needs any additional information. If not, what is the hold up. If it has passed the prescribed time on their website. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

It’s been 57 days since CO contacted (CO contacted on 25th June ‘18) for additional employment evidence and Form 815 for my kid. Responded to CO on 2nd Jul..and And my spouse is 29 weeks pregnant. We would like to deliver our baby in Australia (EDD: 7th Nov ‘18). And now we are waiting for grant. Could you experts suggest me if I need to call or email DHA on this? Coz after 11th Oct ‘18 no airline would allow my spouse to board the flight(as she would be 36 weeks pregnant by then). What should I do? This wait is killing.

190 Visa Lodged : 25th April ‘18 ‘ Offshore
CO contact: 25th June ‘18
Responded to CO: 2nd Jul’ 18
ANZSCO code: 261313
Grant: Waiting 🤭😐


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I had a CO contact for 'PTE Score to be sent online' ,I did it on July 17, the same day.

Anyone had a similar one, or waiting after CO contact.

Regards


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone who got a CO contact for -PTE score to be sent online and how much time it took for them to get the grant after the score was sent.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mahaindia said:


> The question here is, is the date of attestation mentioned in your document while he/ she attested it?
> 
> Is the person still available, just in case if you need to get anything else requested by CO after you file your application .
> 
> ...



Is the person still available, just in case if you need to get anything else requested by CO after you file your application - Attested in Aus by Justice of Peace.

If you have a doubt for any one of the above question, I would request you to get it done again- do you still think i need to?

Not all the documents though, only your educational documents and if you show the document for your spouse's English as a educational document - OK

Other documents such as passport, birth certificate, etc does not require attestation- ok

Thanks for all the inputs


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> It’s been 57 days since CO contacted (CO contacted on 25th June ‘18) for additional employment evidence and Form 815 for my kid. Responded to CO on 2nd Jul..and And my spouse is 29 weeks pregnant. We would like to deliver our baby in Australia (EDD: 7th Nov ‘18). And now we are waiting for grant. Could you experts suggest me if I need to call or email DHA on this? Coz after 11th Oct ‘18 no airline would allow my spouse to board the flight(as she would be 36 weeks pregnant by then). What should I do? This wait is killing.
> 190 Visa Lodged : 25th April ‘18 ‘ Offshore
> CO contact: 25th June ‘18
> Responded to CO: 2nd Jul’ 18
> ...




how did you mentioned in your visa application that your wife is pregnant.. even my wife is pregnant and im confused how the co will come to know abt this. we are also done with our medicals with chest xray in a hope to deliver our baby in aus ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Joining in on the waiting game, just lodged


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Digitek01 said:
> 
> 
> > how did you mentioned in your visa application that your wife is pregnant.. even my wife is pregnant and im confused how the co will come to know abt this. we are also done with our medicals with chest xray in a hope to deliver our baby in aus..
> ...


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > Digitek01 said:
> ...


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Joining in on the waiting game, just lodged


Congratulations on getting your invite and welcome to the club!
It will be great to have you around here, PI. 🙂


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to see if anyone is in a similar situation as mine.
> I applied 242 days ago ( 22 december).
> ...


There's a Thread ; " AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190 " .

You will find those in the same situation there too.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I had a CO contact for 'PTE Score to be sent online' ,I did it on July 17, the same day.
> 
> ...


There's a Thread ; " AFTER CO CONTACT!! - subclass 190 " .

You will find those in the same situation there too.


----------



## Brarsona (Aug 3, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Same situation, onshore applied 4th December, case officer contacted on 15th February, didn't get any response yet.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to see if anyone is in a similar situation as mine.
> I applied 242 days ago ( 22 december).
> ...


That's really very long time. Now you are beyond the global processing time, so i wonder did you try to contact DHA by phone or email?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys, a small query regarding document upload during visa lodge. I'm expecting an invite next month for 189 and in the process of getting all documents together.

I'm hopeful of arranging all documents in time before the invite but the PCC may take time as I've to arrange for address proofs for my present address and contact authorities. 
Is uploading PCC after uploading all documents and paying fees is allowed as per present process or I have to wait till CO contact to provide PCC?


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


No O didnt because my lawyer said the processing timenis 6/7 months and they actually started to process before the end of the 7th month...this mean they technically can ask you question before the 7th month and than let you wait...


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

csdhan said:


> Guys, a small query regarding document upload during visa lodge. I'm expecting an invite next month for 189 and in the process of getting all documents together.
> 
> I'm hopeful of arranging all documents in time before the invite but the PCC may take time as I've to arrange for address proofs for my present address and contact authorities.
> Is uploading PCC after uploading all documents and paying fees is allowed as per present process or I have to wait till CO contact to provide PCC?


I uploaded one of my PCC's a few days after paying my fees (last weekend). You can still upload some documents without waiting for CO contact.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Joining in on the waiting game, just lodged


thats a good news....its a tiger time now ...haha


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Congratulations on getting your invite and welcome to the club!
> It will be great to have you around here, PI. 🙂


Thanks mate - I'm just so relieved to be in the system (was paranoid about the combined skills lists changing)



rahul7star said:


> thats a good news....its a tiger time now ...haha


Haha yes, definitely give a shout if you ever head inland to Canberra, we can knock back a few Tigers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Particularly keen to hear from folks who have submitted an application after 1 July 2018 - do share your thoughts regarding the following:
> 
> 1 -
> 
> ...


Others might have different ways.


----------



## rake (Jun 24, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I had a CO contact for 'PTE Score to be sent online' ,I did it on July 17, the same day.
> 
> ...


Hi I got the same request from the CO on July 4 and responded on the same day. Till date there is no response from the CO


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

rake said:


> Hi I got the same request from the CO on July 4 and responded on the same day. Till date there is no response from the CO


Anyone knows how long after we submitted documents, CO will return to the cases?
I got CO contact to.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Our Ex-minister Dutton doing some stuff 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Others might have different ways.


Thanks mate - for 1:

I am only claiming points for skilled employment in Australia - so didn't have to split anything. 

But I listed a whole heap of offshore experience (unskilled) as they asked for any employment (even unrelated to nominated occupation) in the past 10 years. This included for example internships, casual work during university studies etc - stuff I have no evidence for anyway!

(I'm assuming) as a result the doco upload section had a "required" section for Overseas (offshore) Employment Evidence. After 1 July 2018 they ask you the following when you don't submit "required" evidence:

"Give details as to why the applicant will not be providing attachments prior to lodging this application", to which I wrote:

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience not provided as I have no claims of skilled employment overseas and no skilled employment overseas. 

Curious to hear from you and others about the above.

For 2:

I did what you mentioned, and only mentioned the last permanent address in each country I have been a usual resident of (my Form 80 / Form 1221 has all my temporary addresses e.g. due to university exchange etc).


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Do we need to provide evidence for any work experience proof although we don’t claims point from it.
Do anyone asked for it without point claim also


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, a small query regarding document upload during visa lodge. I'm expecting an invite next month for 189 and in the process of getting all documents together.
> ...


Did you lodge after July 1st? Because I remember seeing some post here saying that process of uploading docs has changed now.. 😅


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Do we need to provide evidence for any work experience proof although we don’t claims point from it.
> Do anyone asked for it without point claim also


If that work experience was deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled - I would include it. 

Otherwise I haven't included any evidence for work experience I am not claiming points for.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> Did you lodge after July 1st? Because I remember seeing some post here saying that process of uploading docs has changed now.. 😅


Pretty sure kiwifruit lodged this month - I too have the option to upload more documents in each category after submitting and paying. 

Maybe there are slight differences in the 189/190 UI (I am 190)


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

I got golden mail this morning.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Happyjassar said:


> I got golden mail this morning.


Congrats buddy, please share your timeline and ANZSCO code.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

randeep19492 said:


> Our Ex-minister Dutton doing some stuff
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I am very happy now, because of Mr. Dutton, always against the immigration, now he did resign for his ministry, everyone can expect fast invites and grants.:clap2:


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

csdhan said:


> Did you lodge after July 1st? Because I remember seeing some post here saying that process of uploading docs has changed now.. 😅


I lodged on 13 August, so definitely after July 1st. 🙂
My subclass is 190, which is what this thread is about. As PI said, there might be differences when lodging SC 189 so you might want to check the 189 lodge/grant thread.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

venkat said:


> I am very happy now, because of Mr. Dutton, always against the immigration, now he did resign for his ministry, everyone can expect fast invites and grants.:clap2:


Atleast subclass 189 can't expect grant news soon. Processing time changed from 8-10 months to 9-14 months today morning.

190 guys - please confirm your official processing time as of today?


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy now, because of Mr. Dutton, always against the immigration, now he did resign for his ministry, everyone can expect fast invites and grants.
> ...


It is now 6 to 9 months in my page.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

chriskwoktk said:


> It is now 6 to 9 months in my page.


Same here, 6-9 months here.

Was it different before?

The global visa processing times have been updated today too:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

They show the numbers we have for 190, and what GUNBUN shared for 189


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Same here, 6-9 months here.
> 
> Was it different before?
> 
> ...


It was 6-7 months before.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Happyjassar said:


> I got golden mail this morning.


Congrats!!


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> > It is now 6 to 9 months in my page.
> ...


It was 6 to 7 months before.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

chriskwoktk said:


> It was 6 to 7 months before.


Oh righto quite a jump on that latter figure =\

Hopefully we are outliers and get processed much faster o/


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Anyone who got a CO contact for -PTE score to be sent online and how much time it took for them to get the grant after the score was sent.


I got request on 13th August and submitted it on same day. Looks like it’s going to be a long wait. 
Did you click documents submitted button on your visa application?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, Is 190 clearly the better option if one is happy to stay within the state for 2 years...I have 85 points for ICT SA for NSW, can I expect an invite soon

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, Is 190 clearly the better option if one is happy to stay within the state for 2 years...I have 85 points for ICT SA for NSW, can I expect an invite soon
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes of course! I can't tell you how soon is soon but you do have a great chance. You even will be invited under 189 in the next round


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

what the **** is going on with 190. Are you guys finished with May yet


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> what the **** is going on with 190. Are you guys finished with May yet


Not yet. I think they are a bit slowing down. I believe only small portions of May that have been granted the visa. What about 189?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate..I just wanted to apply for 190 due to the excessive delay for 189...


foxes said:


> Yes of course! I can't tell you how soon is soon but you do have a great chance. You even will be invited under 189 in the next round


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks mate..I just wanted to apply for 190 due to the excessive delay for 189...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I see. I think it's a smart move if you want to move to Aus quicker. Sydney is a great place to find a job anyway! Good luck mate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks mate..I just wanted to apply for 190 due to the excessive delay for 189...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I would chuck in applications for both, with that point score you would be extremely competitive


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

foxes said:


> I see. I think it's a smart move if you want to move to Aus quicker. Sydney is a great place to find a job anyway! Good luck mate


I am already in Sydney  on dependent visa which expires in September 2019...so I don't know if bridging visa will apply if my wife has to go back...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah i have applied for both..fingers crossed...


PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would chuck in applications for both, with that point score you would be extremely competitive


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> I am already in Sydney  on dependent visa which expires in September 2019...so I don't know if bridging visa will apply if my wife has to go back...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oh that's even better. Well hopefully you can get invited soon. I heard that now NSW only takes few days to send approval. Then I guess you will be issued a bridging visa once you lodge your application?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate..I guess the bridge visa wouldn't take effect till I have a valid visa..which is dependent 457, but don't know what will happen if the visa don't expire but if we have to go back..


foxes said:


> Oh that's even better. Well hopefully you can get invited soon. I heard that now NSW only takes few days to send approval. Then I guess you will be issued a bridging visa once you lodge your application?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello friends, can someone help answer this?

If I am granted a 190 visa for NSW, I am aware that I am expected to live within NSW for two years but 

1. May I work for a firm located outside NSW while living in NSW?
2. Or may I work for an NSW firm while living elsewhere (say Victoria)? 
3. or does it have to be both (work for an NSW firm and live in NSW)?

Hope my query is clear enough.

Thanks
Vinay

261111 - ICT BA
75+5 points

DOE (190 NSW): 16/04/18 
Pre-invite (190 NSW): 20/04/18
NSW Application: 27/04/18
ITA 190 NSW: 11/05/18
Visa Application Lodged and Paid: 05/06/18


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> Hello friends, can someone help answer this?
> 
> If I am granted a 190 visa for NSW, I am aware that I am expected to live within NSW for two years but
> 
> ...


The NSW gov clearly states "If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to *live* and *work* in the state" on their website.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

foxes said:


> The NSW gov clearly states "If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to *live* and *work* in the state" on their website.


Thanks for the prompt response. Would it be possible to share the NSW link where you obtained that info?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vinay.desetty said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. Would it be possible to share the NSW link where you obtained that info?


See step 10 - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Also NSW explicitly states (bottom of the page link above):

"Letters of release

NSW Business & Skilled Migration does not offer Letters of Release. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW."


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. Would it be possible to share the NSW link where you obtained that info?


This is just one of them, you can google it on your own to give you more results:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...393/190-Skilled-nominated-visa-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

can anyone guide from skilled recognized graduate visa 476 to PR.. any specific state to stay?
i am recent graduate so how can i get my pr through this visa that i have.. i am planning to travel Australia soon..

- mechanical engineering Degree
-i am 24 years old and planning to do ielts soon aiming for 8 each
-Visa 476 granted on 27 July 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed94 said:


> can anyone guide from skilled recognized graduate visa 476 to PR.. any specific state to stay?
> i am recent graduate so how can i get my pr through this visa that i have.. i am planning to travel Australia soon..
> 
> - mechanical engineering Degree
> ...


So hard to predict state nomination criteria, let alone DHA requirements in 12-18 months

Might be worth going to anzscosearch.com and scrutinizing your job code history for each state


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

SS 190 lodged , crossing 100 days milestone. No CO contact till, hope for good news...


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So hard to predict state nomination criteria, let alone DHA requirements in 12-18 months
> 
> Might be worth going to anzscosearch.com and scrutinizing your job code history for each state



Thanks for your reply! whats DHA? and what do you mean by 12-18 Months


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed94 said:


> Thanks for your reply! whats DHA? and what do you mean by 12-18 Months


Heya 

DHA = department of home affairs 

By 12-18 months I meant, I was assuming since you are a recent grad you don't have any work experience and will need 12 months of work experience before getting a positive skills assessment, not sure if EA is different. 18 months was just cause the 476 visa is valid for 18 months and I assumed on the other end you might apply once your 476 is nearing its end.

Edit: if you are onshore a few states require a certain time of living and working in that state too.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Heya
> 
> DHA = department of home affairs
> 
> ...


My degree is accredited by Washington Accord, EA assessment doesn't require work experience. however, i am planning to apply for EA assessment and travel to Australia. 
could you guide me after that? Tq for your time


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed94 said:


> My degree is accredited by Washington Accord, EA assessment doesn't require work experience. however, i am planning to apply for EA assessment and travel to Australia.
> could you guide me after that? Tq for your time


Awesome! 

Look for your anzsco code on each state or territory website and understand their nomination criteria and then apply accordingly 

How many points do you have now including state nomination 

If you are completely new, check out:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Look for your anzsco code on each state or territory website and understand their nomination criteria and then apply accordingly
> 
> ...


Age-25
Education-15
English-20

i am 24 years old now will be 25 next year


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed94 said:


> Age-25
> Education-15
> English-20
> 
> i am 24 years old now will be 25 next year


When you hit your birthday you will meet the minimum points mark of 65 points - one year of Aussie experience will get you 70 (but you will need RSEA for that I think)


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

foxes said:


> This is just one of them, you can google it on your own to give you more results:
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...393/190-Skilled-nominated-visa-fact-sheet.pdf


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> SS 190 lodged , crossing 100 days milestone. No CO contact till, hope for good news...


I'm on 101 days! 1 day ahead of you


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When you hit your birthday you will meet the minimum points mark of 65 points - one year of Aussie experience will get you 70 (but you will need RSEA for that I think)


Thanks i alot, i understand now.. i am planning to find work in regional areas such as Tasmania, NT and South Australia... which will give me 10 points extra or maybe by 186 Employer nomination scheme..

last but not the least, i need your advice on one last thing- which place is more convenient for me to go 
By anzscosearch i am allowed in all the states except western Australia.

Note- Victory State requires five years minimum to be nominated


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahmed94 said:


> Thanks i alot, i understand now.. i am planning to find work in regional areas such as Tasmania, NT and South Australia... which will give me 10 points extra or maybe by 186 Employer nomination scheme..
> 
> last but not the least, i need your advice on one last thing- which place is more convenient for me to go
> By anzscosearch i am allowed in all the states except western Australia.
> ...


Great plan buddy, I hope it works out. 

By the way the ten points extra, is that for the 489 visa? If so, do note that is a pathway to PR visa via 887 but not a PR visa in and of itself. 

Having said that personally I would go for SA, although the whole state is considered regional, Adelaide is quite the city. Plus it is more accessible to get to VIC / ACT / NSW which are the southern hubs than Tassie and NT would be to them.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > SS 190 lodged , crossing 100 days milestone. No CO contact till, hope for good news...
> ...


I crossed 95 days only !!😁😁😁


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Great plan buddy, I hope it works out.
> 
> By the way the ten points extra, is that for the 489 visa? If so, do note that is a pathway to PR visa via 887 but not a PR visa in and of itself.
> 
> Having said that personally I would go for SA, although the whole state is considered regional, Adelaide is quite the city. Plus it is more accessible to get to VIC / ACT / NSW which are the southern hubs than Tassie and NT would be to them.


Yes i am aware of that..

Thank you for your time and appreciate the effort for replying my post.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> No O didnt because my lawyer said the processing timenis 6/7 months and they actually started to process before the end of the 7th month...this mean they technically can ask you question before the 7th month and than let you wait...


I am not sure, but this does not make any sense. I believe that processing time starts counting with the date of lodgement. in this case you have exceeded the 7 months


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to ask is there anyone here who lodged around 10-April-2018 or before and still no Grant to CO contact?

I lodged on 10-April-2018 now after 134 days no CO contact no Grant no even commencement email. My occupation is 261112 (NSW)


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Happyjassar said:


> I got golden mail this morning.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Happyjassar said:


> I got golden mail this morning.


Congratulations !


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

GUNBUN said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy now, because of Mr. Dutton, always against the immigration, now he did resign for his ministry, everyone can expect fast invites and grants.
> ...


Its now moved from 7 to 9 months


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to ask is there anyone here who lodged around 10-April-2018 or before and still no Grant to CO contact?
> 
> I lodged on 10-April-2018 now after 134 days no CO contact no Grant no even commencement email. My occupation is 261112 (NSW)


I applied on the 17th April 2018 and got CO contact on 14th August.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

foxes said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > SS 190 lodged , crossing 100 days milestone. No CO contact till, hope for good news...
> ...


Have got any reply co contact


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi guys i am new to this forum i lodged my visa for 190 on 17 march and got co contact on 5 july asking for some more employment evedence i attached my documents on 8 july ....wating for grant.....anybody in same situation ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jerryniks and HARRY2630 - what did the CO ask for, and had you already submitted it?


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prettyisotonic
Co asked for more evidence for employment such as superanuation,group certificate,unlisted bankstatement..as i submited listed bankstatements before such a sily mistake


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

HARRY2630 said:


> Prettyisotonic
> Co asked for more evidence for employment such as superanuation,group certificate,unlisted bankstatement..as i submited listed bankstatements before such a sily mistake


Thanks mate, had you submitted superannuation, group certificate already? 

Sorry if a dumb question, but what is an unlisted bank statement?


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prettyisotonic
Yes i already submitted my documents on 8 july
And listed transaction is perticular transaction showing only salary deposits in account every week only salary transaction will be seen on statements but co wants full bankstatements which include all transaction.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

HARRY2630 said:


> Prettyisotonic
> Yes i already submitted my documents on 8 july
> And listed transaction is perticular transaction showing only salary deposits in account every week only salary transaction will be seen on statements but co wants full bankstatements which include all transaction.


Thanks for clarifying! A few people, myself included, were considering only having salary credits filtered and shown - but in the end I provided my full bank statements. 

I meant, before the CO asked for superannuation and group certificate, had you submitted that evidence when you lodged the visa? I am only asking cause some people have been asked for evidence which they already provided when lodging.


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

Prettyisotonic
No i din't submitted that when i logged my visa....i thought that would be enough for them coz at 190 state nomination approval time i submitted same documents.my mistake was i dint took anybody help in applying like agents.


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi expert, i need some advice for 190 visa. I hv finished my master in syd for master accounting. Now im in canberra, do another 1 year college, just start professional year, . But im working fulltime as chef. Is there any possibility to apply 190? Thanks


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi expert, i need some advice for 190 visa now holding 485 visa. I hv finished my master in syd for master accounting. Now im in canberra, do another 1 year college, just start professional year, . But im working fulltime as chef. Is there any possibility to apply 190? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Do note this is from September 2017 (DHA has a bulletin they release to migration agents, latest one is from August 2018 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters)

*Allocation time frames*
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. 

However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

HARRY2630 said:


> Prettyisotonic
> No i din't submitted that when i logged my visa....i thought that would be enough for them coz at 190 state nomination approval time i submitted same documents.my mistake was i dint took anybody help in applying like agents.


Thanks for updating again  I'm not using an agent either so it is easy to miss things sometimes. 

Well you have submitted now - hopefully it brings your evidence over the line and you get a grant soon.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> Hi guys i am new to this forum i lodged my visa for 190 on 17 march and got co contact on 5 july asking for some more employment evedence i attached my documents on 8 july ....wating for grant.....anybody in same situation ?


Are you claiming points on work experience ?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> Prettyisotonic
> Yes i already submitted my documents on 8 july
> And listed transaction is perticular transaction showing only salary deposits in account every week only salary transaction will be seen on statements but co wants full bankstatements which include all transaction.




Even I submitted a listed bank statement. It clearly shows the date, amount, salary and the name of the employer. Even if you submit an unlisted statement you’ll still end up highlighting salary payments. I wasn’t asked for unlisted statements again. 
I don’t understand what’s the point of asking for an unlisted bank statement. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Even I submitted a listed bank statement. It clearly shows the date, amount, salary and the name of the employer. Even if you submit an unlisted statement you’ll still end up highlighting salary payments. I wasn’t asked for unlisted statements again.
> I don’t understand what’s the point of asking for an unlisted bank statement.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't end up highlighting my salary payments - having said that, the only deposits in that account are for my salary so hopefully not too hard to navigate!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I didn't end up highlighting my salary payments - having said that, the only deposits in that account are for my salary so hopefully not too hard to navigate!




Yes but the whole idea here is to minimise the time taken for your application by making it easier for the CO to check salaries. Off course they aren’t interested in your day to day expenses. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Yes but the whole idea here is to minimise the time taken for your application by making it easier for the CO to check salaries. Off course they aren’t interested in your day to day expenses.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


No day-to-day expenses in that account for me, just a fortnightly salary deposit, and immediate transfer of said salary deposit into another account - so it is a really crisp statement. 

(I do my daily banking and moving around of things from another account.)


----------



## vissab4u (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi Experts,

We received mail from CO asking for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I am dependent, my wife is onshore. We have uploaded marriage certificate already, please let us know what other documents can be provided and in what format?

I guess we can provide below, correct and suggest me if I am wrong:
1) Marriage photos
2) Call log /Postpaid bills 
3) Bank Statements, highlighting transactions

Software Engineer
190 visa lodged - 3rd May 2018
CO Contact - 23 Aug 2018


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

vissab4u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We received mail from CO asking for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I am dependent, my wife is onshore. We have uploaded marriage certificate already, please let us know what other documents can be provided and in what format?
> 
> ...


Not sure if it is worth but u can upload spouse passport page which shows partners name.
Also, if you have aadhar card it states partner name on back side.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vissab4u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We received mail from CO asking for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I am dependent, my wife is onshore. We have uploaded marriage certificate already, please let us know what other documents can be provided and in what format?
> 
> ...


Personally, I would provide as much from the following list as possible (taken from DHA's partner visa document checklist):

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> vissab4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


You can provide bank certificate if you have joint account which should show you and your spouse as account holder

If you have insurance card with couple policy you can include that

Just don’t send too many documents


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

vissab4u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We received mail from CO asking for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I am dependent, my wife is onshore. We have uploaded marriage certificate already, please let us know what other documents can be provided and in what format?
> 
> ...


In addition to what is already stated here, i would even attach flight tickets, photo's taken together during any vacation trips.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz. 

Visa : 190 - Victoria
Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018 
Visa Granted : 23-08-2018
No of applicants : 3 
location : Offshore/ India


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...


Congrats.....


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...




Congratulations 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## vissab4u (Aug 20, 2018)

snim said:


> Not sure if it is worth but u can upload spouse passport page which shows partners name.
> Also, if you have aadhar card it states partner name on back side.


We do not have any other government proofs other than Marriage Certificate

Have below pieces of evidence gathered till now, any more suggestions?

1) Marriage photos /other photos
2) Bank Transactions
3) Holiday Flight tickets
4) Postpaid bills


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

*immitracker down*

Hi guys,

Looks like immitracker website is down, can you guys log on? or its just me?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi guys, just have a quick question.
Is there different processing time between different states or is it all the same?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

gk1dpfvm said:


> Hi guys, just have a quick question.
> Is there different processing time between different states or is it all the same?




Well, officially, there is no differentiation on grant times based on states. The only things that affect your grant time is the quality of evidence and complications in the case. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, officially, there is no differentiation on grant times based on states. The only things that affect your grant time is the quality of evidence and complications in the case.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks for prompt response!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gk1dpfvm said:


> Hi guys, just have a quick question.
> Is there different processing time between different states or is it all the same?


At the state nomination stage, different states may have different processing times and different ways of stratifying applicants.

At the DHA stage, all applications are in one big 190 pool. 

Also:

Do note this is from September 2017 (DHA has a bulletin they release to migration agents, latest one is from August 2018 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters)

Allocation time frames
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. 

However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> Prettyisotonic
> Co asked for more evidence for employment such as superanuation,group certificate,unlisted bankstatement..as i submited listed bankstatements before such a sily mistake




What exactly are the listed and unlisted bank statements? I understand only bank statements, please enlighten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> What exactly are the listed and unlisted bank statements? I understand only bank statements, please enlighten
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too wasn't sure, and the reply is here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-479.html#post14627044


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Processing time*

The estimated processing time was 6 months to 7 months. We just had a CO contact about 15 days ago and now the processing time shows up as 6 months to 9 months 

233214
VISA lodged: April 15, 2018
CO contact for bank statements: August 5, 2018


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Mchi said:


> You can provide bank certificate if you have joint account which should show you and your spouse as account holder
> 
> If you have insurance card with couple policy you can include that
> 
> Just don’t send too many documents




Bank statements won’t help I believe as you can have joint account with anyone. Bank statements will show both names as account holders but won’t tell the relationship between the two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I too wasn't sure, and the reply is here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-479.html#post14627044




I saw the reply from the guy in next message, I should have been more patient 

Thanks for replying again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

Received invite for nomination today!!

Could someone please let me know i if need to submit all the documents including bank statements, all payslips, pf statements etc., in the NSW application. Or just the documents I submitted for ACS? 

Points 85 ICT SA 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received invite for nomination today!!
> 
> ...


If you go through the 190 doco checklist, all that is listed. 

So I would submit it all, including an employment reference letter meeting DHA's requirements, and tax docos. 

Including whatever you submitted to ACS. 

Congrats BTW!


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you go through the 190 doco checklist, all that is listed.
> 
> So I would submit it all, including an employment reference letter meeting DHA's requirements, and tax docos.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate...it was quick.. updated points yesterday, got nomination request today

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

rajhan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looks like immitracker website is down, can you guys log on? or its just me?


Hi,

Yes, I have not been able to login since yesterday as well. Looks like its down.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...


Congratulations for your fast grant......
Have you claimed points for employment? If so, for how many years?...... enjoy your golden day... cherzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🥂🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*EOI Lodged, Need Help*

Hello Members,
I have lodged my application in Electronics Engineer Category and have the following points:
189: 65
190(NSW): 65 + 5
What are my chances of getting an invite from 189 and 190.
Please advise.


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I would like to ask for advice if it is fine for my wife to resign & go back to our home country while waiting for the visa grant? Would our application be affected? I'm the main applicant & I'd be planning to stay back here in DXB to work. My application status is currently in further assessment. Hoping for your response. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Curios
Is it necessary to include each and every work we do in Aus in 1220 and form 80 even though we donot claim points from them. If we missed to mention any job then what to do? Inform them or reupload the form 80 & 1221 with added job details
What will be the best procedure.
Does it affect our visa application if we don’t mention any job done in Australia in the employment section of the form


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rsanico said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to ask for advice if it is fine for my wife to resign & go back to our home country while waiting for the visa grant? Would our application be affected? I'm the main applicant & I'd be planning to stay back here in DXB to work. My application status is currently in further assessment. Hoping for your response. Thanks in advanced!


Absolutely it is fine. You just have to notify the department of changes to your circumstances, and see form 1022. Life happens, it's normal.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Curios
> Is it necessary to include each and every work we do in Aus in 1220 and form 80 even though we donot claim points from them. If we missed to mention any job then what to do? Inform them or reupload the form 80 & 1221 with added job details
> What will be the best procedure.
> Does it affect our visa application if we don’t mention any job done in Australia in the employment section of the form


You have to include all work as defined by each form (this might include unpaid volunteer work). 

I would re-upload the form personally with the file name reflecting it is with corrections. 

Curious to hear from others. 

It is part of the security check process, so if you don't mention it despite knowing the info it might be considered withholding info, it could work against you for sure.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Congratulations for your fast grant......
> Have you claimed points for employment? If so, for how many years?...... enjoy your golden day... cherzzz 🍻🍻🍻🍻🥂🍻🍻🍻🍻


Sure Thanks a lot. 

Yes I did claim points for experience, Out of my 9 yrs of experience 4 years was deducted for ACS, But i submitted employment documents for the entire 9 years.


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Drsumitbansal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear members request your support with my query..
> ...



Dear Friends,

Received an e mail from CO whereby I have been asked to share certified copies of translated birth cert. For my kids. 
In continuation to my last query they have asked to share form 884 for my wife. However the same is missing in the mail, have already marked a mail to them for sharing the form but revert is awaited.
Unable to understand the significance of Form 884 for my wife. Her final test reported is expected to come by 1st week of September. Keeping fingers crossed.

Kindly share your advise on significance of form 884

Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received an e mail from CO whereby I have been asked to share certified copies of translated birth cert. For my kids.
> In continuation to my last query they have asked to share form 884 for my wife. However the same is missing in the mail, have already marked a mail to them for sharing the form but revert is awaited.
> ...


Form 884 - I can't find the form itself online after a quick search, have you? 

I do find it is mentioned on other forums when a MOC recommends a visa be rejected on medical grounds. 

Has your wife's medicals been sent to DHA? 

Did you mean form 815?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jerryniks and HARRY2630 - what did the CO ask for, and had you already submitted it?


Co asked for PCC overseas PCC for me and spouse. Submitted the same on the 21st August.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Co asked for PCC overseas PCC for me and spouse. Submitted the same on the 21st August.


Thanks mate, had you already submitted it before the CO asked for it?


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Rsanico said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to ask for advice if it is fine for my wife to resign & go back to our home country while waiting for the visa grant? Would our application be affected? I'm the main applicant & I'd be planning to stay back here in DXB to work. My application status is currently in further assessment. Hoping for your response. Thanks in advanced!


It may affect the answers in the application and form-80. you will need to update CO informing the changes and CO may ask to provide to form 80 again, and change in the circumstances. It might delay your grant. If you are okay to expect the delay in visa grant, you can go with this decision. Please note that it is my opinion.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks mate, had you already submitted it before the CO asked for it?


No, i had applied for PCC from Indian High Commission on 21st June and received it on 21st August. In the mean time, received CO contact on the 14th August!


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Drsumitbansal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends,
> ...


Not aware about DHA, but the status on medical screen is "a panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination in e medical, status will be updated once case has been submitted for processing".

It is Form 884 only, The only information available is, "opinion of a medical officer of commonwealth that outlines which further information is required"

Regards


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for your response I will reupload it


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to ask is there anyone here who lodged around 10-April-2018 or before and still no Grant to CO contact?
> 
> I lodged on 10-April-2018 now after 134 days no CO contact no Grant no even commencement email. My occupation is 261112 (NSW)


Am in the same boat we lodged on the 5th of April and up to now no CO Contact no nothing and you begin to wonder if our file got lost in the system or something. The waiting becomes a nightmare especially if you see some people who were months before you getting CO Contacts and grants. Anyway no news at time means good news so we wait......code 321212


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Even I submitted a listed bank statement. It clearly shows the date, amount, salary and the name of the employer. Even if you submit an unlisted statement you’ll still end up highlighting salary payments. I wasn’t asked for unlisted statements again.
> I don’t understand what’s the point of asking for an unlisted bank statement.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Randeep,

I have filed my application, but I did not upload any bank statement, Is it necessary? If so how many months statement should we upload? and what is this unlisted bank statement.

I have 2 accounts, so should I upload both the statements? would an online statement suffice?

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Hello Randeep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bank statements act as a good 3rd party evidence. It is better to upload them. Upload the original ones and highlight salary figures. Upload all those statements for all claimed periods of employment. It will solidify your claims and work in your favour. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Hello Randeep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is generally safe to upload the bank statement for all of the years of your employment. Unlisted bank statement is one in which all entries are shown and it’s not filtered out to show only your salary credits. However, it’s also recommended to highlight all of your salary credits. You should upload only those bank accounts that are salary accounts with salary credits. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Not aware about DHA, but the status on medical screen is "a panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination in e medical, status will be updated once case has been submitted for processing".
> 
> It is Form 884 only, The only information available is, "opinion of a medical officer of commonwealth that outlines which further information is required"
> 
> Regards


Looks like the health results have been referred to a MOC, that's just my guess. Best to wait and see what it's about. Hopefully others with any similar experience will chime in.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> No, i had applied for PCC from Indian High Commission on 21st June and received it on 21st August. In the mean time, received CO contact on the 14th August!


Oh wow, in a way great timing haha. 

Hope the grant is just around the corner


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Bank statements act as a good 3rd party evidence. It is better to upload them. Upload the original ones and highlight salary figures. Upload all those statements for all claimed periods of employment. It will solidify your claims and work in your favour.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Thanks for your swift response bro.

Other than the bank statement (will do it), I have all the other things uploaded, which includes even a letter from current employer.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

ECE_PR said:


> Rsanico said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I would like to ask for advice if it is fine for my wife to resign & go back to our home country while waiting for the visa grant? Would our application be affected? I'm the main applicant & I'd be planning to stay back here in DXB to work. My application status is currently in further assessment. Hoping for your response. Thanks in advanced!
> ...


@ECE_PR..thanks for the response. That's what I'm worried about 'coz it might delay our visa grant. But has anyone here whose dependent circumstances changed?


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Rsanico said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I would like to ask for advice if it is fine for my wife to resign & go back to our home country while waiting for the visa grant? Would our application be affected? I'm the main applicant & I'd be planning to stay back here in DXB to work. My application status is currently in further assessment. Hoping for your response. Thanks in advanced!
> ...



@prettyisotonic, thanks for the response..do u think it might delay our visa grant? 'coz now it shows 6-9months since we updated the CO. I have lodged our visa last 9th of April.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

To my unprofessional mind I don't see how it might delay your grant. 

Your partner might have an IED whereas you might not, is my best guess. 

They will also likely lose their Bridging Visa A, if any. 

Might be best to email a MARA agent and get their professional opinion.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't have my last name in any of the document, but one of my employer had put last name in salary slips, offer letter and in the other two employers it is just first name. In all my documents, like passport I have just first name.

I need to know in form 80, there is one question: if you ever known by any other name. What should I put there ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Mchi said:


> I got request on 13th August and submitted it on same day. Looks like it’s going to be a long wait.
> Did you click documents submitted button on your visa application?


I had a question. When I gave my PTE, I ticked the box that says scores to be sent to DIBP. The scores were sent to DIBP ,however now it has changed to home affairs. Do I have to still send the scores to Homeaffairs?


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Mr Tony/ Seniors Please guide me Today I got CO contact asking to furnish on company's letterhead RR the two companies I worked and second item PCC from Qatar where in I stayed for one year and twenty days on different occasions for companies assignments on tourist/ Business visa Now the problem I am facing is that company HR manager for both the companies are not willing to issue RR on company's letterhead and I had submitted SD in detail which CO is refusing to accept , again for Qatar PCC they do not issue a PCC without a resident card and as I was on a business Visa they are going to refuse it Kindly guide me I have to furnish it within a limited time frame of 28 days. Thanks a lot.
I claimed five points for work experience 261313 date lodged 08/05/18 co contact 23/08/18 for 190 visa 70+5

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

hi what happened to immitracker its not working


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to ask is there anyone here who lodged around 10-April-2018 or before and still no Grant to CO contact?
> 
> I lodged on 10-April-2018 now after 134 days no CO contact no Grant no even commencement email. My occupation is 261112 (NSW)





EtiChi said:


> Am in the same boat we lodged on the 5th of April and up to now no CO Contact no nothing and you begin to wonder if our file got lost in the system or something. The waiting becomes a nightmare especially if you see some people who were months before you getting CO Contacts and grants. Anyway no news at time means good news so we wait......code 321212


I am not sure if the statement of "no news is good news" applies on immigration matters or not  anyway we have nothing to do, but to wait and hope. let's see


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> EAU2452 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((


It's annoying mate! I also had a hope to get grant within 100 - 130 days, but today 135 and nothing ! hope you will get your grant soon.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh wow, in a way great timing haha.
> 
> Hope the grant is just around the corner


Hope so, keeping crossed. You never know what DHA has on the cards!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

megateja said:


> hi what happened to immitracker its not working


It is down for good to save many people from anxiety, depression and insomnia. Guess it should provide access to all users just once a week.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((


You will get it very soon. Have faith


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((
> ...


I’m not too bad, frustrating it was their fault but out of my control, so pointless stressing. Xx


----------



## mail2sujju (Aug 23, 2018)

*Explain relation between 2 compaines*

hi I am from India my company basically from USA . It has a branch in India . My company has acuuuried one company in Australia, after acquiring they didn’t change the name of the acquired company in Australia..now i deputed to Australia for 2 years and then I came to India. When I applied for pr co asked me to clarify the relationship between my Indian company and Australian company as their names are different. What I have to sent for clarification and how??please help me on this...


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Mr Tony/ Seniors Please guide me Today I got CO contact asking to furnish on company's letterhead RR the two companies I worked and second item PCC from Qatar where in I stayed for one year and twenty days on different occasions for companies assignments on tourist/ Business visa Now the problem I am facing is that company HR manager for both the companies are not willing to issue RR on company's letterhead and I had submitted SD in detail which CO is refusing to accept , again for Qatar PCC they do not issue a PCC without a resident card and as I was on a business Visa they are going to refuse it Kindly guide me I have to furnish it within a limited time frame of 28 days. Thanks a lot.
> I claimed five points for work experience 261313 date lodged 08/05/18 co contact 23/08/18 for 190 visa 70+5
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



Firstly, do the 2 companies which you are talking about are included in your skill assessment? if yes then havent you included the RR for your assessment? or if you have submitted the same SD for assessment and if assessing body has accpeted that SD then atleast you can explain it to the CO . But if that experience is not included in your assessment then i think CO really want to confirm your roles with those organisation. 

Secondly for PCC I know it is difficult to get a pcc from Qatar for Business visa stay but there is procedure on their wevsite Even I have stayed in Qatar for 9 months and worked for oil and gas shutdown jobs. I think co will also ask pcc for me even though i didnt stay for 12 months.. just becoz middle eastern countries has some security problems. I have started to collect the docs.. all you need to do is take a copy of your finger prints and get them attested by the police and send the by all the necesary docs to CEID of Qatar with some fees. jus go to the MOI website and you will get the details. im doing the same thing...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You have to include all work as defined by each form (this might include unpaid volunteer work).
> 
> I would re-upload the form personally with the file name reflecting it is with corrections.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, we also forgot to mention about cleaning works we did initially.... I think it's necessary right? You reckon form 1022 will do?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Oh dear, we also forgot to mention about cleaning works we did initially.... I think it's necessary right? You reckon form 1022 will do?


I would update both form 80 and form 1221 with details as accurate as possible. 

Sometimes I didn't have any records or full recollection, so eg for travel I wrote:

-to the best of my recollection I travelled multiple times to XYZ country between A and B date for holiday purposes, unfortunately I don't have any evidence to narrow this to an exact series of dates. These visits ranged from a few hours to 10 days. (just an example) 

Similarly when I was unsure of exact dates I used the word "approximately" all over the place.

I would do the same for employment details in the two forms.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

May 14 lodged
Got co contact today and ask “Re: Requesting for the link to upload the client's Reference Letter.”
What should I do now 
Please help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> May 14 lodged
> Got co contact today and ask “Re: Requesting for the link to upload the client's Reference Letter.”
> What should I do now
> Please help


Goodness, what does that mean. 

Mind pasting the whole text the CO sent?

Edit: Now this is pure speculation, but perhaps it was an internal message the CO intended to send to their relevant (eg IT) team? 

Have you already uploaded reference letters for claimed skilled employment?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

I haven’t claimed any points from my employment


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> I haven’t claimed any points from my employment


Really no idea what that might be mate, perhaps check with a MARA agent. 

Would you be able to paste the full request? Just curious if it adds any context.

Edit: again me speculating, perhaps it is referring to the eMedical reference letter?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven’t claimed any points from my employment
> ...


Sorry that was sent by migrationNT to me on my email. While trying to open shows error message. But there is nothing change in status in immiaccount application. It’s just on received status.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Sorry that was sent by migrationNT to me on my email. While trying to open shows error message. But there is nothing change in status in immiaccount application. It’s just on received status.


When you go to immiaccount, it should have a "messages" section - does it say anything?


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

basheer011991 said:


> Firstly, do the 2 companies which you are talking about are included in your skill assessment? if yes then havent you included the RR for your assessment? or if you have submitted the same SD for assessment and if assessing body has accpeted that SD then atleast you can explain it to the CO . But if that experience is not included in your assessment then i think CO really want to confirm your roles with those organisation.
> 
> Secondly for PCC I know it is difficult to get a pcc from Qatar for Business visa stay but there is procedure on their wevsite Even I have stayed in Qatar for 9 months and worked for oil and gas shutdown jobs. I think co will also ask pcc for me even though i didnt stay for 12 months.. just becoz middle eastern countries has some security problems. I have started to collect the docs.. all you need to do is take a copy of your finger prints and get them attested by the police and send the by all the necesary docs to CEID of Qatar with some fees. jus go to the MOI website and you will get the details. im doing the same thing...


I have positive ACS assessment by submitting RR signed by senior colleague without company letter head. Based on above query I'm afraid if case officer ask RR again on company letter head. Any thoughts?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Sorry that was sent by migrationNT to me on my email. While trying to open shows error message. But there is nothing change in status in immiaccount application. It’s just on received status.


Normally home affairs using applicants rather than clients in their official correspondences. This email looks like a response from department to your agent and your agent forwarded to you wrongly. 
Just a thought, hope it helps.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Sorry that was sent by migrationNT to me on my email. While trying to open shows error message. But there is nothing change in status in immiaccount application. It’s just on received status.


It's a system error, I received it too.

"Dear NT Government Skilled Migration Nomination Applicant/Draft Applicant/Previous Applicant/Migration Agent,

Please be advised that if you have received the below applicant summary email concerning 2 messages received please disregard. This email is a technical error caused by a system upgrade.

If you have received other legitimate correspondence such as document requests and messages concerning your application these will be visible when you login.

Sincerest apologies for the inconvenience."


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> It's a system error, I received it too.
> 
> "Dear NT Government Skilled Migration Nomination Applicant/Draft Applicant/Previous Applicant/Migration Agent,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply I have positive response by the ACS for the same SD provided for the two companies and RR was given in that I am trying my best to procure these two on the companies letterheads if not what should be the next course of action to satisfy the CO for Qatar PCC I am contacting some private companies doing the PCC providing job for some remuneration


basheer011991 said:


> Firstly, do the 2 companies which you are talking about are included in your skill assessment? if yes then havent you included the RR for your assessment? or if you have submitted the same SD for assessment and if assessing body has accpeted that SD then atleast you can explain it to the CO . But if that experience is not included in your assessment then i think CO really want to confirm your roles with those organisation.
> 
> Secondly for PCC I know it is difficult to get a pcc from Qatar for Business visa stay but there is procedure on their wevsite Even I have stayed in Qatar for 9 months and worked for oil and gas shutdown jobs. I think co will also ask pcc for me even though i didnt stay for 12 months.. just becoz middle eastern countries has some security problems. I have started to collect the docs.. all you need to do is take a copy of your finger prints and get them attested by the police and send the by all the necesary docs to CEID of Qatar with some fees. jus go to the MOI website and you will get the details. im doing the same thing...


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Any NSW 190 getting grants recently? i can see other states May lodgements are getting grant but didn't came across any NSW guys..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Any NSW 190 getting grants recently? i can see other states May lodgements are getting grant but didn't came across any NSW guys..


Don't think the states play a part at the visa grant stage, happy to be enlightened though!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't think the states play a part at the visa grant stage, happy to be enlightened though!




Not many. Only seeing CO contacts for March, April, May applicants. 
Don’t know what’s the hold up. I know that there have been political surprises in elections today but they’re holding people’s lives! 
If they need more info, request for it... if they don’t then grant it. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone going for TAS 190. Just heard that the processing time from 2 to 8 weeks has gone upto 3 months. Such bad luck for those applying in the future as they will have to go on 485 visa


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Not many. Only seeing CO contacts for March, April, May applicants.
> Don’t know what’s the hold up. I know that there have been political surprises in elections today but they’re holding people’s lives!
> If they need more info, request for it... if they don’t then grant it.
> 
> ...


Just like a good audit, sometimes it takes time


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Submitted NSW application today...hope I get the approval before 11 Sep so I can withdraw 189

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> May 14 lodged
> Got co contact today and ask “Re: Requesting for the link to upload the client's Reference Letter.”
> What should I do now
> Please help


It is a system error. Kindly ignore it. I asked my Mara agent as I too received this email today morning. They have also shared a seperate email to all confirming this as an error.


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

gee91 said:


> Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hello.. I've lodged since april 6 2018.. still waiting for grant. All the best to us.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have completed my bachelors from usa in accounting.Got a negative assessment saying that my educational qualifications are comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor for the purpose of general skilled migration however I had not completed one core competency subject and my english test. 
I got enrolled in a 2 year master starting February 2017 that is due to get finished at the end of this year. After completing the required unit from the Australian University and finishing my english test, I put in an application for a review and got a positive skill assessment this time saying my overseas degree is comparable to an Australian bachelor and also I have completed core areas with the english test.

My question is that should i get another skill assessment for my masters degree. If I apply for my 190 visa, do I need to submit the skill assessment for my highest degree which is my Australian master and not the US bachelor. Is there a requirement that he skill assessment should be for the highest degree you have. I understand that both bachelor and masters have the same point. I intend to upload documents for all my degrees but wanted to know that would there be an issue if I did a skill assessment of my overseas bachelor rather than Australian masters ? Do not want to spend another $660


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> It is generally safe to upload the bank statement for all of the years of your employment. Unlisted bank statement is one in which all entries are shown and it’s not filtered out to show only your salary credits. However, it’s also recommended to highlight all of your salary credits. You should upload only those bank accounts that are salary accounts with salary credits.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thank you, that helps 👍


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have completed my bachelors from usa in accounting.Got a negative assessment saying that my educational qualifications are comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor for the purpose of general skilled migration however I had not completed one core competency subject and my english test.
> I got enrolled in a 2 year master starting February 2017 that is due to get finished at the end of this year. After completing the required unit from the Australian University and finishing my english test, I put in an application for a review and got a positive skill assessment this time saying my overseas degree is comparable to an Australian bachelor and also I have completed core areas with the english test.
> ...



I think you should concentrate on your australian masters, and then your degree. Same with me i have submitted everything and got positive assessment. I wish you all the best.


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((


I believe things are just held up due to election days maybe or they are just being stricter.
Cause seems like only august most of the april applicants was contacted by CO. I am one of them. Looking at immitracker, seems like 3/4 of march are getting their grant. It should be soon. Keep fingers cross!


----------



## soumyanair (Aug 17, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> What occupation is that?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


It is the ANZSCO 511112: Program or Project Administrator


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Any NSW 190 getting grants recently? i can see other states May lodgements are getting grant but didn't came across any NSW guys..


Quite a few actually. I saw one today on ImmiTracker.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

shielanaddyah said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 160 days, 30 days since CO contact for something they had in March! Very frustrating. Was hoping for June grant, then July, now August... 1 week left!!! :0((
> ...


I will, for all of us who are waiting! Thank you x


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

41 days now after CO contact.. @170+ days after submission...

Either there is a huge backlog or the story of not allowing PR visas directly is slowly being implemented so slowing down the current applicants or Turnbull has gone home with Immi accounts root password!!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

shielanaddyah said:


> Hello.. I've lodged since april 6 2018.. still waiting for grant. All the best to us.


Did you get a CO contact? what is your occupation ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> 41 days now after CO contact.. @170+ days after submission...
> 
> Either there is a huge backlog or the story of not allowing PR visas directly is slowly being implemented so slowing down the current applicants or Turnbull has gone home with Immi accounts root password!!


Our wait is quite similar, I’m just a handful of days less than you, totally sucks, wanna be booking my one way tickets!


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I have updated my EOI today by adding partner points.
Anzesco: 261313
My points breakup is following:

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
PTE: 10
Exp: 10
Partner: 5
SS:5

Total: 75

DOE (190 NSW): previous: 28/06/18 updated :24/08/18 

I will be losing 5 points in Sep. due to age.
Can anyone please suggest:

1. What are the chances to get the invite for NSW before it?

2. What are the chances with 70 points.


Thanks,


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI today by adding partner points.
> Anzesco: 261313
> ...


Hey Can you stop posing in this thread please. it is meant for already lodged applications. 

There is another thread for your queries


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Our wait is quite similar, I’m just a handful of days less than you, totally sucks, wanna be booking my one way tickets!


I keep looking at the airline websites too!! .. itching to choose the tickets soonest....

What I dont get is, what is the holdup all about? Why the silence?

I do have nightmares whenever i see guys like you being asked stuff you already uploaded. I am crossing my fingures :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: that there will be no 2nd CO CONTACT for such!!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

shielanaddyah said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Ok. Any one with other thoughts ? When it comes to claiming points I would be submitting documents for both but is another skills sssessment necessary ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ykhawaja said:


> Ok. Any one with other thoughts ? When it comes to claiming points I would be submitting documents for both but is another skills sssessment necessary ?


You don't really need another skills assessment as you already have a positive one. I didn't get my highest qualification assessed (following the advice of my assessing authority) and had no issues being nominated by NSW.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> You don't really need another skills assessment as you already have a positive one. I didn't get my highest qualification assessed (following the advice of my assessing authority) and had no issues being nominated by NSW.


Thank you! I have sent you have a PM


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Did you get a CO contact? what is your occupation ?




Hi, yes i got the first CO contact on 3/8/18 and requesting me for form 80 and my evidences of tourist visas in australia which is really weird to me cause it is supposed to be an ETA and its linked with the passport. Well, I just gave them whatever information i had and so praying that they do not ask from me anything else. :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO 254415/Registere nurse (Critical Care&Emergency)


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Ok. Any one with other thoughts ? When it comes to claiming points I would be submitting documents for both but is another skills sssessment necessary ?


I do not think you should send another skills assessment. Don't waste your money.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Our wait is quite similar, I’m just a handful of days less than you, totally sucks, wanna be booking my one way tickets!
> ...


Too true! Hoping that if they’d wanted more, they’d have asked for it first time round, all in one go. Yeh I look at flights too, getting all excited planning the new life, just need that email!!! Grrrr!! Xx


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello brother. If your experience is assessed by your assessing authority like engineers Australia or ACS and it is mentioned your skilled assessment letter, still you need to provide payslips and bank statements? If you dont have these for your previous employer than it will be an issue?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

RhiC said:


> Too true! Hoping that if they’d wanted more, they’d have asked for it first time round, all in one go. Yeh I look at flights too, getting all excited planning the new life, just need that email!!! Grrrr!! Xx


Hi bro,

I have a small doubt, can you clarify me, I saw your experience points 15, did you submit the all companies RNR letters on letterheads or SD? Can you clarify me how many SD and how many Letterheads you submitted for ACS? I appreciate you if you are answering my question, I also claimed 10 points for Experience total 5 companies, I had submitted RNR 3 letterheads and 2 are SD.

Regards,
Venkat.S


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

In another news, my application page now displays increase in processing time to 6-9 months.. Arghh

Somebody needs to tell them that they need to process CO-contacted applications faster as you can't just keep screwing the applicants over and over. 

Over 40 days after CO contact and total over 150 days since lodgement.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all, I have got new passport 1 year before as I have added spouse name.

There is a question in form 80, what happened to this document

I have mentioned answer as other and gave reason.

Next question has details about that passport, in that there is a question for date of expiry ?

My answer should be actual date of expiry or the date it cancelled.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## d00b (Mar 8, 2018)

Do any of you know who may be the best contact option for getting an extension on the 2 year commitment for nsw 190? is it the mail found in this Link? Or would it be better to contact home affairs instead?


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Hi all, I have got new passport 1 year before as I have added spouse name.
> 
> There is a question in form 80, what happened to this document
> 
> ...


It should be actual expiry date as written in the document, the form also asks for the reason of expiry where you can mention why and when the passport was expired.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I’m not too bad, frustrating it was their fault but out of my control, so pointless stressing. Xx



Be patience. Definitely good news coming.


----------



## theek (Feb 27, 2017)

Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
I have got my direct grant in 108 days.


Lodged :10/03/2018
Visa :190/ Business analyst NSW

PTE : 82, 84, 90, 85
Offshore

Grant Date: 26/07/2018


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats, that was fast !


theek said:


> Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
> I have got my direct grant in 108 days.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

theek said:


> Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
> I have got my direct grant in 108 days.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

Random question, did you include employment details of work that you were not claiming points for, and if yes, did you include evidence for any employment you were not claiming points for?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I recall reading a few questions about the "yellow flag" on Immiaccounts - and I have seen it mentioned on other forums too.

Found this PPT pressie supposedly by DHA briefing an organisation on some of the UI changes to Immiaccount - in case it helps anyone:

http://www.mealliance.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ImmiAccount-changes.pdf


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Happy to share the news that i got my Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum and special thanks to Newbienz.
> 
> Visa : 190 - Victoria
> Visa Lodged : 10-05-2018
> ...


Congratulations purnamani1


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have recently received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination - visa 190. Yay! 
I am married and have a wife, so i am the main applicant and she is on my application.

As you know when couples apply for 189 visas and get it, each partner gets an individual 189. So noone is dependent. Our family friends did the same and both of partners had their own individually issued 189 from the same visa application, which is awesome!

*We are wondering if it is the same case when we get our visas issued from 190, NSW? PLEASE help if you happen to know about this thing. Especially kindly asking to those who have received their 190s with his/her partner/wife/husband *

I have called NSW Immigration Department and they gave me very mixed-up answer, which makes me believe they did not know a heck about it! 
THANKS A LOT


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

theek said:


> Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
> I have got my direct grant in 108 days.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!! so they are working Sunday's also..:clap2:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

venkat said:


> Congrats buddy!!! so they are working Sunday's also..:clap2:




How is it Sunday? It’s Monday morning!! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

theek said:


> Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
> I have got my direct grant in 108 days.
> 
> 
> ...


When you lodged 10/05/2018 or 10/03/2018, how come 108 days..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

theek said:


> Big thank you to everyone here. This forum helped me in many ways.
> I have got my direct grant in 108 days.
> 
> 
> ...



A Big Congratulations to you


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

abhishekshroff said:


> How is it Sunday? It’s Monday morning!!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


see properly, he mentioned clearly, 26/08/2018..


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> see properly, he mentioned clearly, 26/08/2018..



I have no idea, why he published today, his grant is 26/07/18...


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

It's same as 189. Each applicant got an individual visa grant number. So no dependent.


rushka.rauschenberg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have recently received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination - visa 190. Yay!
> I am married and have a wife, so i am the main applicant and she is on my application.
> ...


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

As of immi tracker for 190 it’s seems normal till May 10 application
2 got direct grant for that day application and there is gap till May 20, where one lucky got the direct grant. Then after last activity seen was 2 applicant for May 22 were contacted with CO.

What happened with the application between May 10-20. Grrrrnnnn......

May 14 lodged for 190
No point claimed for experience CDU student onshore, dual application.
Hope to get golden email this week...
Wish me luck guys...
Same on you guys...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> As of immi tracker for 190 it’s seems normal till May 10 application
> 2 got direct grant for that day application and there is gap till May 20, where one lucky got the direct grant. Then after last activity seen was 2 applicant for May 22 were contacted with CO.
> 
> What happened with the application between May 10-20. Grrrrnnnn......
> ...


I wish you good luck bro for a direct grant


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> As of immi tracker for 190 it’s seems normal till May 10 application
> 2 got direct grant for that day application and there is gap till May 20, where one lucky got the direct grant. Then after last activity seen was 2 applicant for May 22 were contacted with CO.
> 
> What happened with the application between May 10-20. Grrrrnnnn......
> ...


Wishing you good luck buddy. Friendly advice, everycase is different so dont be anxious and when it will happen, it will happen. You have done the best, leave the rest to them. Also immitracker is not a complete set of information, though not denying the fact that there will be some inference from it.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Wishing you good luck buddy. Friendly advice, everycase is different so dont be anxious and when it will happen, it will happen. You have done the best, leave the rest to them. Also immitracker is not a complete set of information, though not denying the fact that there will be some inference from it.


Hey buddy I realize you have the very much alike timeline as mine. NSW invite on 16/3, approved on 18/5 and all docs uploaded on 5/6


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hey buddy I realize you have the very much alike timeline as mine. NSW invite on 16/3, approved on 18/5 and all docs uploaded on 5/6


Super. Hoping the DG do have same timeline. All the best to you bud.


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> I am not sure if the statement of "no news is good news" applies on immigration matters or not  anyway we have nothing to do, but to wait and hope. let's see


Just to let you guys know that I finally got a CO contact today requesting for additional employment evidence.

Code - 321212
190 NSW
Lodged - 05/04/2018
CO Contact - 27/08/2018 (additional employment evidence)


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Just to let you guys know that I finally got a CO contact today requesting for additional employment evidence.
> 
> Code - 321212
> 190 NSW
> ...


What evidences you provided already? Just to ensure, you filed on 5th Apr, or 4th May?

Ram


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

97 days as of today...waiting with my fingers crossed!

VISA Lodged: 22-May-2018 with 75 points (NSW).


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Passing 100 days since application .. waiting anxiously with fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hope we all get Grants soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> What evidences you provided already? Just to ensure, you filed on 5th Apr, or 4th May?
> 
> Ram


Lodged 05 April CO only contacted after 144days
A certain company that I worked for 10 years ago I dont have salary slips and reference letter i had actually just provided bank statements showing salary payments so now I guess I have to try and get the tax statements for those years maybe those will work


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Malik,

What is your application status, i saw that you are from riyadh KSA.

I am also working in KSA and applied on 01st April 2018.

CO contacted on 02 Aug 2018.



malik.afnan134 said:


> Hope we all get Grants soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

EtiChi said:


> Lodged 05 April CO only contacted after 144days
> A certain company that I worked for 10 years ago I dont have salary slips and reference letter i had actually just provided bank statements showing salary payments so now I guess I have to try and get the tax statements for those years maybe those will work


Hi bro,

I also do not have payslips one of my company, I have submitted form 26 AS and Bank Statements, please advise Co will come back to ask the Extra Employment Evidence.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

EtiChi said:


> Lodged 05 April CO only contacted after 144days
> A certain company that I worked for 10 years ago I dont have salary slips and reference letter i had actually just provided bank statements showing salary payments so now I guess I have to try and get the tax statements for those years maybe those will work


One more thing, I have submitted ACS letter is it okay for reference letter.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

azeem1401 said:


> Hi Malik,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I applied on 18th of May, no co contact no grant as of now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

azeem1401 said:


> Hi Malik,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What did co ask from you brother.

This is my number we can get connect 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

Form 80, Saudi PCC ( For me and My Wife),evidence of Employement and medical for my new born baby.

Yes offcourse I will message you.

Best Regards,
Azeem



malik.afnan134 said:


> What did co ask from you brother.
> 
> This is my number we can get connect
> <*SNIP*>
> ...


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

189 visa:
Does anyone knows where we need to add partner qualifications and work experience certificates ?

There is no tab for it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

malik.afnan134 said:


> I applied on 18th of May, no co contact no grant as of now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also did visa lodge May 19th, eagerly waiting for grant bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Minimum we need to wait 4 moths (120 days), then we will get the Golden email I hope.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Bro,

I have a doubt one of company I have submitted Form 26AS and Bank statements, I do not have payslips to submit CO will come back to ask more Employment documents, please clarify my doubt.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> I have a doubt one of company I have submitted Form 26AS and Bank statements, I do not have payslips to submit CO will come back to ask more Employment documents, please clarify my doubt.


What evidence have you got for that company? The Form 26AS and bank statements would be used in my mind to corroborate salary claims (in addition to verifying employment more broadly) in an employment reference letter and payslip imho. So those two would potentially be needed in my mind.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Quick question guys...

After reading all the posts about further employment evidence requests, i am wondering if i have submitted enough evidence for employment. I have listed below the documents i have uploaded, can someone let me know if these are enough or if i need to gather any more documents and upload them to avoid CO contact.

1. Payslips - 1 for every 6 months for all years of employment
2. Notarized document of Roles and Responsibilities, signed by my project lead (Submitted for ACS as well) - this is the only document that i can give for my R&R, since my company does not provide them on their letter head.
3. A letter stating my term of employment plus Company contact details (This i got on the letter head of my company)- It states that the purpose of the letter is for VISA.
4. My joining letter.
5. Indian EPF statement 
6. Bank statements.

VISA Lodged: 22-May-2018 with 75 points (NSW).


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> As of immi tracker for 190 it’s seems normal till May 10 application
> 2 got direct grant for that day application and there is gap till May 20, where one lucky got the direct grant. Then after last activity seen was 2 applicant for May 22 were contacted with CO.
> 
> What happened with the application between May 10-20. Grrrrnnnn......
> ...


I would say what happen to my application which is since 10-April-2018 and no contact or grant!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> 189 visa:
> Does anyone knows where we need to add partner qualifications and work experience certificates ?
> 
> There is no tab for it.
> ...


Just add in other document tab


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys, finally my wait is over.

261111 - ICT BA
70+5 points

DOE (189 & 190 NSW): 16/02/18 
Pre-invite (190 NSW): 02/03/18
NSW Application: 04/03/18
ITA 190 NSW: 11/05/18
Visa Application Lodged and Paid: 13/05/18
Grant: 27/08/18

This forum has been a great help to me and I am very thankful to those who have helped me this far


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...


congrats and good luck.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Is it me or grants have actually slowed down to a miserable level?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

azeem1401 said:


> Form 80, Saudi PCC ( For me and My Wife),evidence of Employement and medical for my new born baby.
> 
> Yes offcourse I will message you.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am also an expat in Saudi Arabia
Would you please tell me what work experience did you provide? did you attach full bank statement?


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...




Congratulations foxes. Thanks for your message too. I am off for vacation and took a break too from the forum . Still i am anxiously looking my phone every morning and gets disappointed everytime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...


Congrats foxes!

You lodged around the same date I started my whole PR journey, can't wait to be in your shoes. 

Tuesday's are probably the worst day of the week, so best day to get the news too


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

*Vic 190*

Dear members 
I want to share that me and my friend has applied for vic 190 on the 17th of July. we both work in the same company and applied after one and another. 
The acknowledgment we received we got the file reference number after 1 and another. 
soon after 1 week, my company received a call from Victoria for reference. but unfortunately, the guy on reception told that the authorized person has left the office so call tomorrow. 
after that, it's been 1 month since we don't have received any phone call. 
and it was all about my friend. 
as for as my self-concerned the manager and receptionist say they haven't received any call regarding me. 
can anyone tell me anything or any scenario about this situation?
thanks and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...


Big congratulations Foxes.. happy for you mate😁


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

GhulamGhous said:


> Dear members
> I want to share that me and my friend has applied for vic 190 on the 17th of July. we both work in the same company and applied after one and another.
> The acknowledgment we received we got the file reference number after 1 and another.
> soon after 1 week, my company received a call from Victoria for reference. but unfortunately, the guy on reception told that the authorized person has left the office so call tomorrow.
> ...


Try to relax.

Perhaps they verify random application reference numbers. 

Perhaps your colleague had something in their application that warranted further verification. 

As others speculated in the past, perhaps they were just trying to verify the company is real and exists. 

So many permutations!


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

**** 190 Visa Lodgen/Grant Gang 2018 ****



foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...



Hi bro.. i can see that you havent claimed any points for expernce.. did u uploaded any exp docs which was used for skills assessment.. if yes then what were those.. even i didnt claime any points but has 2.6 years of skilled exp mentioned in my assessment ...
thanks and congratulations...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

USB it correct that married and couples application gets delayed in processing comparing to single applicant???


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> USB it correct that married and couples application gets delayed in processing comparing to single applicant???


Is it correct that....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> USB it correct that married and couples application gets delayed in processing comparing to single applicant???


Not necessarily. 

I would imagine that more applicants = more verification that needs to be done, but I'm sure there are straightforward family applications that are simpler to process than complex ones by individuals as well.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Hi guys, finally my wait is over.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 70+5 points
> ...


Cograts foxes....lane::clap2:


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> I would say what happen to my application which is since 10-April-2018 and no contact or grant!


I lodged on 29th March mate. No CO contact, only assessment commencement email on 30th July. Nothing as yet, only hope 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

yudidude said:


> I lodged on 29th March mate. No CO contact, only assessment commencement email on 30th July. Nothing as yet, only hope
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


What did you get in that email?

I lodged one day after you, March 30th, still nothing, no CO contact, no grant and the application in ImmiAccount is still in status Received. It's 5 months already, not sure what's taking so long.

To some of the guys that sent email to check what happened with the application, when exactly did you send and to which email? I am thinking if I don't get it in 6 months to email them and ask what is going on.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you guys @shekar.ym @UmairAbassiQatar @PrettyIsotonic @Auzman @venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi bro.. i can see that you havent claimed any points for expernce.. did u uploaded any exp docs which was used for skills assessment.. if yes then what were those.. even i didnt claime any points but has 2.6 years of skilled exp mentioned in my assessment ...
> thanks and congratulations...




Hi basheer! I didn’t submit any documents for ACS to my visa application.

Thanks mate!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi there 
Congrats to all those who got their grants and best of luck to all those who are still in the waiting line 😔 dat includes me also 
Applied on 26 march no co contact no nothing hope i get it soon 😔


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

azeem1401 said:


> Form 80, Saudi PCC ( For me and My Wife),evidence of Employement and medical for my new born baby.
> 
> Yes offcourse I will message you.
> 
> ...


Was your baby born after you lodge the application?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

1337 said:


> Is it me or grants have actually slowed down to a miserable level?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you apply? and what is your occupation?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

yudidude said:


> I lodged on 29th March mate. No CO contact, only assessment commencement email on 30th July. Nothing as yet, only hope
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





newpain01 said:


> What did you get in that email?
> 
> I lodged one day after you, March 30th, still nothing, no CO contact, no grant and the application in ImmiAccount is still in status Received. It's 5 months already, not sure what's taking so long.
> 
> To some of the guys that sent email to check what happened with the application, when exactly did you send and to which email? I am thinking if I don't get it in 6 months to email them and ask what is going on.


We almost have the same case, I lodged on April 10 and nothing since then, not even commencement email  .


----------



## jamalshah (Feb 23, 2013)

EAU2452 said:


> We almost have the same case, I lodged on April 10 and nothing since then, not even commencement email  .


Ohhhh I lodged on June 02 and still waiting. Nothing so far. Looks like they have slowed down.


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

I lodged on 5 march got co contact on 5 july...now wating....


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

1337 said:


> Is it me or grants have actually slowed down to a miserable level?
> 
> 
> I totally agree. There used to be 5-8 grants per day on average in June. Now it is maybe 1-2 per day. What's happening to all the people who got CO contact in August or July? Nothing.


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes Brother.



HASH0211 said:


> Was your baby born after you lodge the application?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

azeem1401 said:


> Yes Brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi bro.. for how long did you stayed in Saudi? I have stayed in Qatar for 10 months and im afraid if they ask a Pcc for me as well


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


Congrats! Don't have an answer for you but I have seen the same question being answered on this forum

Happy days!


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

If you stay more than 12 Months then you have to provide PCC, I am staying in Saudi Arabia from many Years.



basheer011991 said:


> Hi bro.. for how long did you stayed in Saudi? I have stayed in Qatar for 10 months and im afraid if they ask a Pcc for me as well


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi bro.. for how long did you stayed in Saudi? I have stayed in Qatar for 10 months and im afraid if they ask a Pcc for me as well


If it is straightforward to get, I would just get a Qatar PCC too.


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

In saudi, If you left the country its very difficult to get PCC.

I think its the same case in Qatar also.

As PrettyIsotonic suggests, if its easy get it or atleast start the process to get Qatar PCC.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> If it is straightforward to get, I would just get a Qatar PCC too.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, if I go traveling for 1-2 months, do I need to notify DIBP about something or no? 
I am planning to keep my job (work remotely) and just travel to another country. Anyone had similar experience?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

azeem1401 said:


> In saudi, If you left the country its very difficult to get PCC.
> 
> I think its the same case in Qatar also.
> 
> As PrettyIsotonic suggests, if its easy get it or atleast start the process to get Qatar PCC.


If you have been in Qatar on a work visa it's pretty easy to get PCC. Any friend in Qatar can apply on your behalf and get in it 2-3 days maximum. All needed is a copy of passport and copy of the Qatari ID


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, if I go traveling for 1-2 months, do I need to notify DIBP about something or no?
> I am planning to keep my job (work remotely) and just travel to another country. Anyone had similar experience?



Yes, me. I’m also planning to travel for the next 2 months, starting in 2.5 weeks.
On online.immi website, after lodgement you can see a message that you need to update DHA about changes of circumstances, including changing of residential address for more than 14 days! So this condition applies if you travel for 1-2 months.
However I planned to be on the move all the time in the first travelling month, and stay at one place for the 2nd month. Therefore I planned to update them only about my address of the 2nd month. My guess is that:
- if I receive a CO contact, I will be able to see it online, and in that case DHA does not need to know where I am.
- if DHA wants to call me for an EV, they indeed need to know where I am so that they will contact me only in business hours of that timezone. So if I cannot give them a fixed address, I might need to keep my phone turned on all the time. 

Just my thoughts anyway because I haven’t come across any discussion on this subject.




261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

azeem1401 said:


> If you stay more than 12 Months then you have to provide PCC, I am staying in Saudi Arabia from many Years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Azeem,
Though it’s mentioned as 12 months on the set of instructions of DIBP but it totally depends on the CO. 
I was asked to provide a PCC for my stay of just 7 months. 
In short, the CO is the ultimate Boss here 🙂
Good luck for your grant.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, if I go traveling for 1-2 months, do I need to notify DIBP about something or no?
> I am planning to keep my job (work remotely) and just travel to another country. Anyone had similar experience?




Your case is indeed taking an unusual long time! I suspect that they are conducting an EV or some other external verifications in your cases? Have you verified with your employers? If so then there’s a possibility that DHA can call you directly for an EV as well..???
Just my speculation!



261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes you are correct. What is your application status? how many days after co contact?



ss1985 said:


> Hi Azeem,
> Though it’s mentioned as 12 months on the set of instructions of DIBP but it totally depends on the CO.
> I was asked to provide a PCC for my stay of just 7 months.
> In short, the CO is the ultimate Boss here 🙂
> Good luck for your grant.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

alzette said:


> Your case is indeed taking an unusual long time! I suspect that they are conducting an EV or some other external verifications in your cases? Have you verified with your employers? If so then there’s a possibility that DHA can call you directly for an EV as well..???
> Just my speculation!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answer about traveling, I am planning to travel to one or two countries and stay there for a month or more, so I can update to that address and phone, but then when I come back home I guess I need to change it back? Can that cause additional delay?

To be honest, not sure what's going on with my application. I didn't receive any call or notification, most of the people in my current company work from home and often there is no one in the office, so I don't know if DHA called there to do employment verification. If they call me directly, I am available, so that's not an issue. Regarding my previous employers, I have no idea if they called them or not, none of them contact me.
It seems that they slowed down the processing, like other people mentioned. I am planning to contact them next month if no answer.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> If you have been in Qatar on a work visa it's pretty easy to get PCC. Any friend in Qatar can apply on your behalf and get in it 2-3 days maximum. All needed is a copy of passport and copy of the Qatari ID



I was on business visa.. I used to work for various oil and gas shutdowns. Now they cant give me pcc jus because i dint had my residency permit and finger prints.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I am sure there are lot of posts for my query but just to get quick solution, please suggest what will be the next steps after getting invite for 189 ? What all documents I would need to prepare.
Please suggest so that I will prepare while waiting for the invite !

Regards


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

CO contact on July 17 for PTE score to be sent online.

I am waiting since.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, in the health assessment for me n my wife it is showing health clearance provided but for my 2yrs son it is mentioned examination required

But the emedical report I downloaded for 3, all have same status of completed and sent to dibp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> CO contact on July 17 for PTE score to be sent online.
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since.




First week of Sept or so I guess. I recieved CO contact on the same date so crossing fingers for 1st week of Sept.

If I am not wrong they are taking atleast 45 days after CO contact based on a few recent cases on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am sure there are lot of posts for my query but just to get quick solution, please suggest what will be the next steps after getting invite for 189 ? What all documents I would need to prepare.
> Please suggest so that I will prepare while waiting for the invite !
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Hope you get an invite soon!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Is RNR letters mandatory to upload for Visa Lodge? I uploaded ACS outcome, is it enough or need to Upload RNR letters also, anyone can suggest me...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Is RNR letters mandatory to upload for Visa Lodge? I uploaded ACS outcome, is it enough or need to Upload RNR letters also, anyone can suggest me...


Upload ACS outcome and the Documents you submitted for ACS


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Is RNR letters mandatory to upload for Visa Lodge? I uploaded ACS outcome, is it enough or need to Upload RNR letters also, anyone can suggest me...


A reference letter is listed as one of the potential pieces of evidence for skilled employment claims, any way you can get one on the company letterhead?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A reference letter is listed as one of the potential pieces of evidence for skilled employment claims, any way you can get one on the company letterhead?


I have 5 companies 3 letterheads and 2 are SD..


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> I have 5 companies 3 letterheads and 2 are SD..


I am in same boat like u.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Is RNR letters mandatory to upload for Visa Lodge? I uploaded ACS outcome, is it enough or need to Upload RNR letters also, anyone can suggest me...


My agent has uploaded all documents submitted during ACS assessment .


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????


Congratulations. Hope medical is already completed for your spouse. Let's hope you get grant well in advance so that both of u can travel soon.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

1337 said:


> First week of Sept or so I guess. I recieved CO contact on the same date so crossing fingers for 1st week of Sept.
> 
> If I am not wrong they are taking atleast 45 days after CO contact based on a few recent cases on immitracker.
> 
> ...


Its a warm feeling, to meet ppl with similar cases.....

Best of luck to both of us and all waiting for grants


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

I was just checking data on immitracker and I can see that on average, most months have about 100 cases. July had just 45 cases and August has just 20 cases. Any reason for the dip in the number of applications lodged?! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I was just checking data on immitracker and I can see that on average, most months have about 100 cases. July had just 45 cases and August has just 20 cases. Any reason for the dip in the number of applications lodged?!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Immitracker is not a true reflection of actual statistics of DHA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Its a warm feeling, to meet ppl with similar cases.....
> 
> Best of luck to both of us and all waiting for grants


I'm also in the same boat. Applied on 9 April, CO contact on 7 August, replied back to CO on 20 August. 

Here's hoping we all get it soon!


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> I was just checking data on immitracker and I can see that on average, most months have about 100 cases. July had just 45 cases and August has just 20 cases. Any reason for the dip in the number of applications lodged?!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I believe the reason is NSW hasn't opened 190 nominations until August. If you look closely to the state column on immitracker, you will find the average 100 cases per month are mostly (~70%) from NSW. That can explain your the dip.
I am pretty sure you will see a large number coming in Sept, as NSW is now back to business.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a warm feeling, to meet ppl with similar cases.....
> ...


Im in a worst boat then yours....
Applied in December and replied to CO 8 weeks ago...I leave the math to you to calculate the dsys... 😞


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

snim said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i need an advice from experts ..Today we got a gud news that my wife is pregnant .. So what should i do now ..i m in between of my process lodged my file on 5 th feb .. Waiting for my grant .. ????
> ...


Thanks ...my medical was done on 22th feb ..


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Good movement in 189 thread why aren’t they moving 190 ?!?! 
I thought 190 was supposed to be faster than them ?. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah, it's supposed to have "priority" because of the state sponsorship, but I guess nothing from that.


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Hi, in the health assessment for me n my wife it is showing health clearance provided but for my 2yrs son it is mentioned examination required
> 
> But the emedical report I downloaded for 3, all have same status of completed and sent to dibp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Please attach the emedical report that you have downloaded in the immi account so that the CO knows you have done your part. Hope that will help him find the required medical report


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

HASH0211 said:


> Please attach the emedical report that you have downloaded in the immi account so that the CO knows you have done your part. Hope that will help him find the required medical report


Thanks much !! Shall I raise a request technical support help to resolve this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone else notice the CO contact for a person who lodged in July, in Immitracker?

Its such a mystery how the department processes our applications!

99 days today for me

190 lodged on 22-May-18 with 75 points (NSW)


----------



## theek (Feb 27, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Random question, did you include employment details of work that you were not claiming points for, and if yes, did you include evidence for any employment you were not claiming points for?


Sorry for late reply, Yes I have mentioned all the work in the last 10 years even if its not related. Example: I worked many odd jobs and have mentioned them. 

Note: I have not claimed any points for my employment, so I have not uploaded any documents related to employment.

Hope that helps


----------



## theek (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank You


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

rajhan said:


> I believe the reason is NSW hasn't opened 190 nominations until August. If you look closely to the state column on immitracker, you will find the average 100 cases per month are mostly (~70%) from NSW. That can explain your the dip.
> 
> I am pretty sure you will see a large number coming in Sept, as NSW is now back to business.




Ahhhhhh!! That explains a lot! Now that the July and August numbers are a lot lower than the normal, maybe we can expect quickening up of the process?! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

rajhan said:


> I believe the reason is NSW hasn't opened 190 nominations until August. If you look closely to the state column on immitracker, you will find the average 100 cases per month are mostly (~70%) from NSW. That can explain your the dip.
> I am pretty sure you will see a large number coming in Sept, as NSW is now back to business.


Not sure if this information helps or not but going to share it. I have applied for NSW nomination on my EOI, 75 points, management consultant, on 2nd of August. And received a pre- invitation for NSW nomination on 23rd of August. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

I already have a birth certificate showing both my parents name. Do I need to upload a FRC as well ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

theek said:


> Sorry for late reply, Yes I have mentioned all the work in the last 10 years even if its not related. Example: I worked many odd jobs and have mentioned them.
> 
> Note: I have not claimed any points for my employment, so I have not uploaded any documents related to employment.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks mate. 

I'm only claiming points for onshore experience. 

Also worked odd jobs offshore that I'm not claiming points for, but immiaccount asked for (had a "required" tab) offshore evidence of employment - I didn't upload anything. And when lodging there's a pop-up asking for evidence, I simply stated "no offshore skilled employment and no claimed skilled employment offshore".


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> I already have a birth certificate showing both my parents name. Do I need to upload a FRC as well ?


What's a FRC?


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

*190 Visa Lodge Query*

Hi Guys,

I got the 190 VIC invite yesterday. I'm planning to lodge my visa soon. 
Can someone clarify following queries:

*1. Is birth certificate mandatory?*
I don't have one. I have DOB and parents details on my Passport and Secondary School Certificate. Would this be enough?

*2. I'm single and the only migrating applicant. 
For below question:
Non-migrating members of the family unit: Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*

I'm not attaching any identity documents for my parents as their names in those documents doesn't match with my passport and other certificates. Also, they don't have their passports. Would this be a problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Venu


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

venuk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the 190 VIC invite yesterday. I'm planning to lodge my visa soon.
> Can someone clarify following queries:
> ...


1 - Can you get a birth cert? It is the gold standard as far as I know. Otherwise they give family book and some other examples. 

2 - Members of one's family unit as defined by DHA are your spouse and children, if none, then just tick "no" (that's what I did).


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Good news 
Got co contact 
May 14 lodged 
Asking for residential proof during study period and asking for wife’s English proficient certificate
Just a Query should I send those file to the co or just attach it immiaccount


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Good news
> Got co contact
> May 14 lodged
> Asking for residential proof during study period and asking for wife’s English proficient certificate
> Just a Query should I send those file to the co or just attach it immiaccount


I would do both - unless the CO explicitly stated not to reply via email (I have seen some folks reporting so for their CO contacts). 

Congrats on having your application reviewed!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news
> ...


Thanks
In one place it have asked for written response within 28 days and in some other place it have mentioned to attach required checklist to immiaccount


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Can you get a birth cert? It is the gold standard as far as I know. Otherwise they give family book and some other examples.
> 
> 2 - Members of one's family unit as defined by DHA are your spouse and children, if none, then just tick "no" (that's what I did).


Thanks PrettyIsotonic.

for 2 - You are right. Just read 1496i. Only spouse/partner and children can be included.

for 1 - My parents found the original just now. Its sorted. Do we have to submit certified copy or color copy is also fine?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Good news
> Got co contact
> May 14 lodged
> Asking for residential proof during study period and asking for wife’s English proficient certificate
> Just a Query should I send those file to the co or just attach it immiaccount


Hey Congrats Santosh !!

Getting a little nervous now, having lodged on May 16th ..it is getting close !!

Also could you pls update the tracker with your status ..it all adds up..tks !!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

For 1: Colour scan copy should suffice.


venuk said:


> Thanks PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> for 2 - You are right. Just read 1496i. Only spouse/partner and children can be included.
> 
> for 1 - My parents found the original just now. Its sorted. Do we have to submit certified copy or color copy is also fine?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, the application only requests for evidence in the last 10 years, do I need to submit the remaining 2 that was used for skills met date. I was going to get the PF statements of my 2005 company, but do I need to really do it?


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm only claiming points for onshore experience.
> 
> Also worked odd jobs offshore that I'm not claiming points for, but immiaccount asked for (had a "required" tab) offshore evidence of employment - I didn't upload anything. And when lodging there's a pop-up asking for evidence, I simply stated "no offshore skilled employment and no claimed skilled employment offshore".


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> yudidude said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged on 29th March mate. No CO contact, only assessment commencement email on 30th July. Nothing as yet, only hope
> ...


Similar case, 20 Feb lodged, 29 May CO revert and after that lull..


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all
I have sent in my PTE score for S.A. nomination to DIBP before July and it seems like DIBP has changed to DHA? In this case, do I have to send my PTE scores again to DHA as well for visa application?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.

Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.




Congrats newpain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Congratulations mate!!

Grant posts are so overwhelming and it is always feel good factor to read about Grants, get positive feeling of things going forward.

Best wishes!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Awesome! Congrats! Were you on-shore or off-shore applicant?


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> EAU2452 said:
> 
> 
> > yudidude said:
> ...


17 Feb lodged, 29 May CO contact ...


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Awesome! Congrats! Were you on-shore or off-shore applicant?


Thanks everyone. I am offshore and we are 2 people in the application (me and my wife)


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.



congrats


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Congratulations mate..All the best...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Congrats!

I can still remember seeing all your names a couple of months ago after lodging, so makes me excited to think 5 months have flown by. If I get my grant in 5 months time I will be over the moon!!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Congrats!!! Welcome to the league


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I can still remember seeing all your names a couple of months ago after lodging, so makes me excited to think 5 months have flown by. If I get my grant in 5 months time I will be over the moon!!


Thanks guys!

I was way more active in the first quarter of the year, by the time I lodged, after that just tried to forget about it for few months. I think 5 months is on the long side, many people here get it sooner, but it really depends on the case. You should get it by the end of the year I believe, depending on how fast they process the rest. Good luck!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi All

Lodged my application today.

Details as per the signature


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was way more active in the first quarter of the year, by the time I lodged, after that just tried to forget about it for few months. I think 5 months is on the long side, many people here get it sooner, but it really depends on the case. You should get it by the end of the year I believe, depending on how fast they process the rest. Good luck!


Congratulation !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

gk1dpfvm said:


> Hi all
> I have sent in my PTE score for S.A. nomination to DIBP before July and it seems like DIBP has changed to DHA? In this case, do I have to send my PTE scores again to DHA as well for visa application?


Send it again, mate.

What do you lose , by sending it again ? any doubt , do it again , as it involve nothing in this case.

Login and submit with no $

cheers !


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Congrats mate!!


----------



## famynet (Apr 1, 2018)

I Lodged my Visa 12-Mar. -2018, received VAC 2 Invoice on 20-August 2018 and cleared next day now what is the average Timing for Visa Grant after paying VAC 2.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Lodged my application today.
> 
> Details as per the signature


Howdy

I guess you and I are considered the same "cohort"  

Hopefully we both have good news around the same time - do stick around


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > EAU2452 said:
> ...


5 feb lodged , 25 th may co contact ..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

famynet said:


> I Lodged my Visa 12-Mar. -2018, received VAC 2 Invoice on 20-August 2018 and cleared next day now what is the average Timing for Visa Grant after paying VAC 2.


In the past (when looking through older 2017 threads), sometimes 1-10 days - do update us when you get your grant, it will be a good more up to date bit of info


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was way more active in the first quarter of the year, by the time I lodged, after that just tried to forget about it for few months. I think 5 months is on the long side, many people here get it sooner, but it really depends on the case. You should get it by the end of the year I believe, depending on how fast they process the rest. Good luck!


I am definitely going to forget about everything Dec-January, and definitely feel less keyed up than in the previous stages of the process, cause now it is really up to the "system" to do its work allocating a CO and all the rest of it. Can't imagine the euphoria of getting the grant email


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Finally, I received my grant today, exactly 5 months after I lodged. The waiting was killing me, especially in the last month. Thanks to everyone that helped in anyway, this forum has been a very valuable resource for me.
> 
> Guys, I am planning to make a nice comprehensive guide about 189/190 with all information for newcomers, so I will appreciate if anyone can help me take nice screenshots when submitting EOI, state nomination and lodging visa. If you would like to contribute in any way, please PM me.


Many Congratulations Mate 😊


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In the past (when looking through older 2017 threads), sometimes 1-10 days - do update us when you get your grant, it will be a good more up to date bit of info


VAC 2 ?
what is that ?


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Guys,

For CO contact related info, please use the thread, 'After CO Contact!'


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or grants have actually slowed down to a miserable level?
> ...


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I am looking for some advice regarding lodging visa:

1. Should do the medicals before lodging the visa
2. Can I upload any documents after lodging visa
3. Should I include the last 10 years experience only in the application
4. Should I submit employment evidence for experience outside 10 years - should this be basic or comprehensive like pf statements, payslips, tax etc - same as experience for last 10 yrs?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Friends I need advise i have applied 190 VIC for 70 points on may 2018 for code software engineer 261313 and NSW also in may 2018 but I have not got any updates any idea when can I get it. Pls advise or do you feel I can apply to any other state which can speed up things


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Good movement in 189 thread why aren’t they moving 190 ?!?!
> I thought 190 was supposed to be faster than them ?.
> 
> 
> ...


Randeep - 189 is silent today after 2 days of bombardment. 

I am guessing September is going to be grantful for both 189/190 as per previous year trends. 

Lol..lets see.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Can someone please confirm if medicals need to be done before lodging visa or after lodging? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

If you have your HAP ID then it's better to do it before Visa lodging and submit all the documents with your medical report, why to wait for CO to contact you for your medicals, it will increase your timeline of Visa grant.




Karthik. said:


> Can someone please confirm if medicals need to be done before lodging visa or after lodging?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, how to generate HAP id. And the reason why I want to medical later is because I am going to India on vacation where it is 1/4 of the cost. It's huge in Australia. Is it not possible to upload medical without CO contact?


animesh1d said:


> If you have your HAP ID then it's better to do it before Visa lodging and submit all the documents with your medical report, why to wait for CO to contact you for your medicals, it will increase your timeline of Visa grant.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Karthik,

You can go through this link. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

I agree it's much cheaper in India , but the above link will explain you everything and then you can take the decision. 



Karthik. said:


> Hi, how to generate HAP id. And the reason why I want to medical later is because I am going to India on vacation where it is 1/4 of the cost. It's huge in Australia. Is it not possible to upload medical without CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

This is what I was talking about.

*If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.*



animesh1d said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> You can go through this link. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> I agree it's much cheaper in India , but the above link will explain you everything and then you can take the decision.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks a lot, mate


animesh1d said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> You can go through this link. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> I agree it's much cheaper in India , but the above link will explain you everything and then you can take the decision.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> If you have your HAP ID then it's better to do it before Visa lodging and submit all the documents with your medical report, why to wait for CO to contact you for your medicals, it will increase your timeline of Visa grant.




I would suggest you to wait for the HAP IDs to be generated after the lodgement of the visa. Have seen quite a few people complaining that the medical reports haven’t been uploaded and the CO has contacted people for the reports to be uploaded again. Must be a big in their system. Besides, you get almost a month before anyone sees your application. More than enough time to get the medicals done. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree but it varies from case to case, I did it before visa lodge and everything went fine.Again it's a choice.




abhishekshroff said:


> I would suggest you to wait for the HAP IDs to be generated after the lodgement of the visa. Have seen quite a few people complaining that the medical reports haven’t been uploaded and the CO has contacted people for the reports to be uploaded again. Must be a big in their system. Besides, you get almost a month before anyone sees your application. More than enough time to get the medicals done.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> I agree but it varies from case to case, I did it before visa lodge and everything went fine.Again it's a choice.




Of course it is a choice. I’m just saying that this is a choice that is safer. And, besides, you’re not compromising on anything. Hence the advice to wait till lodging the visa for HAP ID generation 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> I would suggest you to wait for the HAP IDs to be generated after the lodgement of the visa. Have seen quite a few people complaining that the medical reports haven’t been uploaded and the CO has contacted people for the reports to be uploaded again. Must be a big in their system. Besides, you get almost a month before anyone sees your application. More than enough time to get the medicals done.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion mate. How long it will take to generate Hap Id and does it require a CO contact or is it automatic

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

Looks like 190 is picking up the pace, 5 grant today on immitracker, good to hear!


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looks like 190 is picking up the pace, 5 grant today on immitracker, good to hear!


that's good to hear...!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks for the suggestion mate. How long it will take to generate Hap Id and does it require a CO contact or is it automatic
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Mate

once done with visa application (lodged), there is a link to generate HAP ID's immediate (same day). with the HAP ID's you can check for health appointments.

no need for the CO to contact you, for this.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> I agree but it varies from case to case, I did it before visa lodge and everything went fine.Again it's a choice.


Its not a choice mate.
190, now a days, we need application to be lodged. then only we can generate HAP ID's

earlier, there was a choice to go for medicals before lodging the visa for 190. Now a days , it changed.

Even if you want to go for medicals before lodging the application, there is no drop down option for 190.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the information..


vemasani82 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> once done with visa application (lodged), there is a link to generate HAP ID's immediate (same day). with the HAP ID's you can check for health appointments.
> 
> no need for the CO to contact you, for this.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I think it's there, as I can see in Department of Home Affairs site. It says,

"My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements."

But it also says that 
"Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed."

Link below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

The only thing might happen that they may decide your initial entry date on that, might also on PCC.



vemasani82 said:


> Its not a choice mate.
> 190, now a days, we need application to be lodged. then only we can generate HAP ID's
> 
> earlier, there was a choice to go for medicals before lodging the visa for 190. Now a days , it changed.
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

animesh1d said:


> I think it's there, as I can see in Department of Home Affairs site. It says,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s no longer there. They have removed it. Only 189 is there. No 190


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I did it in January and back then it was there, didn't know it's removed for 190, thanks for clarifying me. 



abhishekshroff said:


> It’s no longer there. They have removed it. Only 189 is there. No 190
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was way more active in the first quarter of the year, by the time I lodged, after that just tried to forget about it for few months. I think 5 months is on the long side, many people here get it sooner, but it really depends on the case. You should get it by the end of the year I believe, depending on how fast they process the rest. Good luck!


Congrats mate.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Dear All,

CO contacted asking for PC.
Should I upload in ImmiAccount or attach in email sent to CO?
Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO contacted asking for PC.
> Should I upload in ImmiAccount or attach in email sent to CO?
> Thanks.




Didn’t you upload PC yet ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> I did it in January and back then it was there, didn't know it's removed for 190, thanks for clarifying me.


yes, its a change from July 2018.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO contacted asking for PC.
> Should I upload in ImmiAccount or attach in email sent to CO?
> Thanks.


PC ? provisional certificate ?

or PCC?

how could you miss that? did he ask for the applicant or for the dependent ?


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,
Recently I have lodged 190 visa with VIC.

I have received an email asking me to provide below information.

an official statement of service issued by the applicant’s 457 employer, stating the period of employment in Victoria (start and end date), tasks and position title.

Could you please suggest if we need to follow any predefined template and also could you please tell me if we get this letter from reporting manager will suffice the requirement??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jamichaitanya said:


> Hi All,
> Recently I have lodged 190 visa with VIC.
> 
> I have received an email asking me to provide below information.
> ...


You were asked this buy VIC or DHA?

You could adapt the employment reference template needed by DHA:

Employment references must:

be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference
clearly show the employer’s full address, telephone and fax numbers, e-mail or website addresses on the letterhead show, below their signature, the name, position and contact telephone number of the person who signed the reference show:
the exact period of your employment whether employment was permanent or temporary, full or part-time the position(s) you held and duties undertaken your salary.

The position should be described according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example research chemist, accounts clerk). It should not be described in general terms (for example, research officer, public servant).

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You were asked this buy VIC or DHA?
> 
> You could adapt the employment reference template needed by DHA:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your quick response, I have received email from Skilled and Business Migration team of VIC.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> PC ? provisional certificate ?
> 
> or PCC?
> 
> how could you miss that? did he ask for the applicant or for the dependent ?


Hi,

Sorry I meant PC=Police Certificate (for wife). Should be PCC.

I've just uploaded thru ImmiAccount and click button: "I confirm I have provided information as requested".
Now my ImmiAccount status changes from "Initial Assessment" to "Further Assessment".

Do I need to inform CO via email (and attach PCC)?

Thanks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I meant PC=Police Certificate (for wife). Should be PCC.
> 
> ...


Could you provide your points breakup ?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Waiting for grant Lodged 14 May Co contact 29 aug Replied to co 30 aug
When replying to co do we send the mail to [email protected] Mentioning case officer name and number or the CO have other email


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Waiting for grant Lodged 14 May Co contact 29 aug Replied to co 30 aug
> When replying to co do we send the mail to [email protected] Mentioning case officer name and number or the CO have other email


Reply back to the same email.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone here who have lodged state nomination for ACT?

I have lodged my visa application on 5th July


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> Anyone here who have lodged state nomination for ACT?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 5th July


Me!

Lodged my visa on 21 August though.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> SandeshShelar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here who have lodged state nomination for ACT?
> ...


Me too
ACT nomination:16 APR
Visa lodged: 16 Apr
CO Contact: 13 Aug for PTE online score 
Nothing further


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Me too
> ACT nomination:16 APR
> Visa lodged: 16 Apr
> CO Contact: 13 Aug for PTE online score
> Nothing further


I am not able to send PTE score online again as same has been sent to DIBP long back automatically. What needs to be done in such cases.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

SandeshShelar said:


> Anyone here who have lodged state nomination for ACT?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 5th July


Me too lodged on 29th May.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mchi said:


> Me too
> ACT nomination:16 APR
> Visa lodged: 16 Apr
> CO Contact: 13 Aug for PTE online score
> Nothing further


you did not send earlier ?
or did he ask you to send again ?

need some info


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature.. 

Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone.. 

Cheers!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!




Finally we see an accountant getting a grant. That too April. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys pls pm me any process for Qatar pcc . I was on resident visa and exited the country in feb 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Email attachments*



hundredplus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I meant PC=Police Certificate (for wife). Should be PCC.
> 
> ...


If you read the communication you received from the CO, it explicitly states that you should NOT send any email attachments. Just uploading on Immiaccount will suffice.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



pankajk83 said:


> If you read the communication you received from the CO, it explicitly states that you should NOT send any email attachments. Just uploading on Immiaccount will suffice.


Also, you need to acknowledge that email by responding.

In my case, I just said that I acknowledge receiving your email and have already uploaded the documents on Immiaccount.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> PC ? provisional certificate ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Happened to me too. My agent insisted on filing the application and missed PCC which was somehow overlooked by me too. Got CO contact for that. Been waiting for over 45 days after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I meant PC=Police Certificate (for wife). Should be PCC.
> 
> ...




They advise not to inform them via email if you've pressed the IP button. Nonetheless, I emailed anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi, all.
Is NAATI translated document considered as certified document?
And is statutory declaration considered as certified document?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Me too
> ...


I hadn’t send earlier


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

snim said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Me too
> ...


If you have sent already shouldn’t be a problem.
If you want to try again go to PTE score report, click send report, in the Organization field type DIBP and it will show home affairs.. click click click


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

People say timeline in signature. But I can’t locate their signature anywhere 🤔😁😂


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

gk1dpfvm said:


> Hi, all.
> Is NAATI translated document considered as certified document?
> And is statutory declaration considered as certified document?


It depends on the type of documents and sometimes depends on CO.
For example, payslips with NAATI translate is good enough, however birth certificate requires statutory declaration from your home country.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys pls pm me any process for Qatar pcc . I was on resident visa and exited the country in feb 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any one currently resides in Qatar can apply for the PCC on your behalf. You need to send copy of your passport and Qatari ID card. Also, tell them your first entry date and last exit date. The person should go to CID department in Doha and apply for your PCC. within 2-3 days it will be ready for collection.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Has anybody tried doing UAE PCC from Canberra. I sent them my documents on May 31st and they have been very rude in responding. They said it takes 3 months or more. So frustrating


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey
Anyone from march still waiting with not even a co contact ??


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Did anyone realize that immitracker is completely wrong since today??? CO contact date and lodgement date have been swapped. My lodgement date is now my CO contact date, which is so wrong! Any of the administrators, can we fix that problem to get better statistics. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Fila said:


> Hey
> Anyone from march still waiting with not even a co contact ??


There's a few people waiting since Jan, and some without CO contact I believe (across 189/190). 

Have you uploaded all required docos? They're probably working in the background verifying all your info.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Fila said:


> Hey
> Anyone from march still waiting with not even a co contact ??




Yes I’m still waiting from March. Don’t understand why is 189 moving faster than us. They’ve reached April-May already 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Eddy1234 (Sep 2, 2018)

I am also from Pakistan and living in UAE, and I have the following recommendation for you:

If you have a blood relative living in UAE ask them to go to central police station in whichever city you lived and request on your behalf by providing your national ID, your cancelled visa page copy and an authority letter from you.

You visit UAE on 14 day transit visa and apply for it in person.

These are the fastest approaches.

Please le me know if you have more question?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Fila said:


> Hey
> Anyone from march still waiting with not even a co contact ??


Yep. 29th March lodgement only assessment commence email on 30th July. No CO contact nothing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Guys, need help !
My application stage is Further Assessment and I’m relocating out of India in next 4 days. 
Do I need to intimidate DIBP about my new country and address ??? 
If yes, than which form to use and what’s the procedure for it ?? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Eddy1234 said:


> I am also from Pakistan and living in UAE, and I have the following recommendation for you:
> 
> If you have a blood relative living in UAE ask them to go to central police station in whichever city you lived and request on your behalf by providing your national ID, your cancelled visa page copy and an authority letter from you.
> 
> ...


I do not have any blood relative in UAE. So the best option is going there in person? Secondally I have heard some CO reject the UAE PCC as some people provide the good conduct certificate. What is the difference between the 2 ? I have heard it needs to have UAE interior ministry stamp?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

To all those who have had CO contacts and waiting for grants, september might be decisive as it is expected that DHA will clear all those cases in the month of September.

September has started and countdown begins!


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats mate!


addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Has anybody tried doing UAE PCC from Canberra. I sent them my documents on May 31st and they have been very rude in responding. They said it takes 3 months or more. So frustrating


who told you that? I have got within 12 hours.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> I do not have any blood relative in UAE. So the best option is going there in person? Secondally I have heard some CO reject the UAE PCC as some people provide the good conduct certificate. What is the difference between the 2 ? I have heard it needs to have UAE interior ministry stamp?


It is all online yar. Download MOI UAE application and login then apply for pcc you will get in mail on the next day.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

According to ImmiTracker. there are 133 cases who have got a CO contact since March 1st to August 30.

Guess all these backlog will be cleared in the month of September.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have any blood relative in UAE. So the best option is going there in person? Secondally I have heard some CO reject the UAE PCC as some people provide the good conduct certificate. What is the difference between the 2 ? I have heard it needs to have UAE interior ministry stamp?
> ...



Hi ykhawaja & josygeorge000

I'm facing the same issue here, I want to apply for UAE PCC and I have been calling the embassy since last week to understand the procedure but they have not been responding properly and are very rude as well. If you guys know the procedure, could you please share it? And I checked the MOI UAE app, I think we need a working UAE number for that (the one that was registered with the UAE ID card) and since I'm not in UAE anymore, I don't have access to that number unfortunately. Please please help me with the procedure guys! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> According to ImmiTracker. there are 133 cases who have got a CO contact since March 1st to August 30.
> 
> Guess all these backlog will be cleared in the month of September.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.


There are also about 20 cases from feb who have got co contact ..


----------



## tune4venky (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

Below are my details w.r.t my 189-Skilled independent visa. Can I expect to get the invitation in the next round(September'11)? 

----------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
Points - 75
EOI - First Submitted with 65 points on 31-Aug-2017
EOI - Last updated with 75 points on 31-Aug-2018


----------



## SAJ31 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Ronsingh24,

I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know where can i find ImmiTracker. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

I lodged on 26 march . What is assessment commence email ??


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> There are also about 20 cases from feb who have got co contact ..


They too should get cleared including a few from Jan


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

yudidude said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


I lodged on 26 march . What is assessment commence email ??


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Fila said:


> I lodged on 26 march . What is assessment commence email ??


Some case officers send assessment commences email to notify you that they have started working on your application. It's not mandatory and only some people get it. But after that it has been more than 30 days and I have got nothing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Seniors pl someone guide me For 190 visa lodged on 08/05/18 CO contact on 22/08/18 has asked me to submit RR for the two companies on letterhead of the companies whereas I had submitted SD in my Visa application as well as ACS evaluation second CO has asked for PCC from Qatar where I had gone five times each time not more than 89 days on business/ tourist visa totalling my stay in Qatar one year and twenty days .Now my problem is though one of the previous company has given me RR letter but the company where I am presently working has refused to give me the RR letter secondly to obtain a PCC from Qatar is nearly impossible when you stayed there on business visa without a resident card.., some private agency has assured me that they can secure me a PCC for the last time visit but It can take some forty days I am working on that.Please some seniors guide me what you can suggest me in the present scenario.I will be highly grateful.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## KapilG (Sep 2, 2018)

*no invite yet with 80 points*

I have an EOI with dOE of 16th July 2018 and 80 points for ICT business analyst. Have not yet been invited. Any similar cases please?


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have a query regarding claiming partner points. My spouse is B.Com and M.Com and is working in Big Four from last 8 years as an Auditor. Thus, in this case which authority would perform a skill assessment?
Regards,
Dipesh


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How are we so sure about this? Any references for this information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

SAJ31 said:


> Hi Ronsingh24,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know where can i find ImmiTracker.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...FjAAegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw1Yvhc75xbJWkal2Zv6UBVx


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> Hi Guys, need help !
> My application stage is Further Assessment and I’m relocating out of India in next 4 days.
> Do I need to intimidate DIBP about my new country and address ???
> If yes, than which form to use and what’s the procedure for it ??
> ...



Sorry for posting it again, but I need urgent guidance. 
Please help !


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi Seniors pl someone guide me For 190 visa lodged on 08/05/18 CO contact on 22/08/18 has asked me to submit RR for the two companies on letterhead of the companies whereas I had submitted SD in my Visa application as well as ACS evaluation second CO has asked for PCC from Qatar where I had gone five times each time not more than 89 days on business/ tourist visa totalling my stay in Qatar one year and twenty days .Now my problem is though one of the previous company has given me RR letter but the company where I am presently working has refused to give me the RR letter secondly to obtain a PCC from Qatar is nearly impossible when you stayed there on business visa without a resident card.., some private agency has assured me that they can secure me a PCC for the last time visit but It can take some forty days I am working on that.Please some seniors guide me what you can suggest me in the present scenario.I will be highly grateful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



I hope you can explain them the dotuatiom and submit the same Sd . you can further explain this by submiting a letter from your employer stating that they cant issue you a Rnr.

Can you please give me the details of that private organisation which is prpcessing your pcc? Im also in th process of obtaining a pcc from qatar for my business stay which was for 10 months.
whats your points breakup and how many experiemce points are you claiming?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mchi said:


> I hadn’t send earlier


Thanks for the info.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> Sorry for posting it again, but I need urgent guidance.
> Please help !


Yes you do.
No need to upload any form, simply update through immiaccount, there should be an "update detail" button.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

snim said:


> I am not able to send PTE score online again as same has been sent to DIBP long back automatically. What needs to be done in such cases.


Hi,

In such cases, it means that your scores have already been sent to DIBP and no further action is required by you unless contacted by CO.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Heartiest Congratulation Addy101!! Good Job!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations addy101


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

Congrats Addy101!!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!




Congratulations and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Not exactly the post I was looking forward to make, but here goes anyway.

I received CO contact today morning , requesting for my children's passport copies and their Birth Certificates, even though this had already been provided. Nonetheless I have re uploaded it. 

Fingers crossed and the wait begins again. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not exactly the post I was looking forward to make, but here goes anyway.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Lordgopi


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged for 190 Visa on 13th March. Co contacted me on 27th June. But after that still waiting and don't know how long I need to wait.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged for 190 Visa on 13th March. Co contacted me on 27th June. But after that still waiting and don't know how long I need to wait.




What was the CO contact for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Finally my turn to update status
Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
ITA: 12-Apl
Invite (NSW)- 13-May
Visa lodge: 18-May
Medial n pcc: 25-May
Direct Grant: 3-Sep
IED: 23-May,19


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Congratulations mate. What is your occupation and did you claim points for employment? Please Share details if possible. Thanks


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

hi quick question I made the application with my lawyer and her email is the only one under "transmission method". I got CO contacted 2 months ago. I tried to check in "VEVO" with the "transaction reference number" EGOxxxxx but I couldnt get in as the visa has not been approved so dosnt exist.
How can I get in and check the status on it...for instance how a person without lawyer canupdate documents anche check the status?

thanks


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> hi quick question I made the application with my lawyer and her email is the only one under "transmission method". I got CO contacted 2 months ago. I tried to check in "VEVO" with the "transaction reference number" EGOxxxxx but I couldnt get in as the visa has not been approved so dosnt exist.
> How can I get in and check the status on it...for instance how a person without lawyer canupdate documents anche check the status?
> 
> thanks


VEVO is meant for the granted visa.
For processing visa applications, the immiaccount is the place for status.
Your lawyer must have your case in her account, ask her to share it in your account.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> VEVO is meant for the granted visa.
> For processing visa applications, the immiaccount is the place for status.
> Your lawyer must have your case in her account, ask her to share it in your account.


thanks... I already asked twice but she said there is no point to me to access in there...so I though there was a way to check somehow...when I open my account of course there is nothing in


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronco88 said:


> thanks... I already asked twice but she said there is no point to me to access in there...so I though there was a way to check somehow...when I open my account of course there is nothing in


OMG，sorry to hear that.
Maybe your lawyer misunderstand your request that you want access to her account? What you need is her to share your case to your account.
Anyway, if you have application reference number, which should be attached in CO contact correspondences, you may still get to your case by "import application"


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Ravi, which ANZSCO code you applied for and whats your total points including state points ?


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have 70 points under 189 and 75 for 190. The occupation code is 261313.
EOI submitted for VIC 190 on 31st July, 2018 and 13th Aug, 2018 for 190 NSW.
What are the chances for getting an invite? Should I try to increase points?
Request your kind advices.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Das87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 points under 189 and 75 for 190. The occupation code is 261313.
> EOI submitted for VIC 190 on 31st July, 2018 and 13th Aug, 2018 for 190 NSW.
> ...


Can you list out your points breakup ?


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

My turn for the coveted email has come too!!
Thank you all for the support and guidance and be patient... your grant is coming too very soon!!

221112 - Management Accountant
15 May lodged
Direct grant - onshore


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> What was the CO contact for ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...



Co contacted for form 815 for my 4 year son. I have submitted the form on same day. Now, I am really worried where they have been stopped and why its taking so much time.


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

I have got VISA 190

Lodged on 19 May
Direct Grant on 3 Sep


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

uniqueharvey said:


> I have got VISA 190
> 
> Lodged on 19 May
> Direct Grant on 3 Sep



Congrats...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Many Congratulations 😊


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

uniqueharvey said:


> I have got VISA 190
> 
> Lodged on 19 May
> Direct Grant on 3 Sep


Many Congratulations 😊


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

gio87 said:


> My turn for the coveted email has come too!!
> Thank you all for the support and guidance and be patient... your grant is coming too very soon!!
> 
> 221112 - Management Accountant
> ...


Many Congratulations 😊


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

uniqueharvey said:


> I have got VISA 190
> 
> Lodged on 19 May
> Direct Grant on 3 Sep


Congrats! Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Can you list out your points breakup ?


Age- 30
English (IELTS) - 10
Experience-15
Education -15


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Congrats! Onshore or offshore?


Offsore


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any rough idea, why its taking too long for cases pending from March..I know, answer to it can be tough..But just seeking if anyone can help


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Finally my turn to update status
> Thankyou everyone, this forum is really helpfull
> ITA: 12-Apl
> Invite (NSW)- 13-May
> ...


Congrats bro, I also May 19th with ANZSCO code 261312, eagerly waiting for grant.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

uniqueharvey said:


> I have got VISA 190
> 
> Lodged on 19 May
> Direct Grant on 3 Sep


Congrats bro, what is ur ANZSCO code, I am also lodged May 19th, Waiting eagerly for grant. my ANZSCO code is 261312


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

261312 - Developer Programmer



Auzman said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally my turn to update status
> ...


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

261312 - Developer Programmer



shekharghosh7 said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally my turn to update status
> ...


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Good luck.. hope u get it this week


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you, hope you get it this week.. 🙂



venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally my turn to update status
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Thank you, hope you get it this week.. 🙂


Your offshore or onshore...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> 261312 - Developer Programmer


Super bro... How many points you claimed for Experience.


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Offshore


venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, hope you get it this week.. 🙂
> ...


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

15 points for exp
Offshore



venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Super bro... How many points you claimed for Experience.


one more question bro, How many letter heads and SD's provide to ACS (RNR) letters.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> 15 points for exp
> Offshore


That sounds good bro, I asked one more question, can you answer that question as well.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Waiting For Invite*

Hi All,

I have a query related to 190 State Sponsored Invitation.

I have lodged the EOI on 03-08-2018 with 80(inclusive SS pt.) for NSW under 261313, could you please let me know what is the normal time NSW take to send pre-invite? Does anyone with 261313 got an invite after submitting EOI in month of August with 70+ points?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

*Whatsapp Group?*

Hi guys, I have got my 489 SA grant but I think I will wait for 190 NSW till December at least before moving to Adelaide in January. I have potential job options in Sydney though so hoping that comes soon. Is there a whatsapp group for people waiting for their 190 NSW grant? Let me know please. 
___________________
Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)
Age: 30 Points | Education: 15 points | Work: 10 points | Language: 20 points: Total: 75 points 
Lodged SA 489: Jan 30, 2018 | CO Contact: May 09, 2018 (Submitted docs next day) | Grant: August 27, 2018 | IED: January 23, 2019
Lodged NSW 190 Stream 2: May 15, 2018 | Grant: ??


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Hi guys, I have got my 489 SA grant but I think I will wait for 190 NSW till December at least before moving to Adelaide in January. I have potential job options in Sydney though so hoping that comes soon. Is there a whatsapp group for people waiting for their 190 NSW grant? Let me know please.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

1 exp letter and 1 RnR per company for ACS



venkat said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > Super bro... How many points you claimed for Experience.
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Congrats to all who recently got their grants! 

Awesome to see 190 mid-May applications being finalised, as well as one 189 from Dec '17  

A random question to all of you: did anyone not submit evidence for periods of employment they were not claiming points for, and were asked for such evidence? 

Enjoy the good news everyone


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Me too
> ...


Me too. Lodged for ACT on 20 feb, CO revert on 29 May. Still waiting.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> 1 exp letter and 1 RnR per company for ACS


How many statutory declarations and how many Letterheads you submitted to Immigration DIBP or DHA?


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Submit affidavit's for previous emp and on company letter head for the current employer



venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 exp letter and 1 RnR per company for ACS
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Submit affidavit's for previous emp and on company letter head for the current employer


How many applicants bro for your application 3 or 4, I also 2 affidavit's and 3 letterheads, I am also expecting in this week. How many companies total for you?


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Only 1 applicant
Total 3 employers,
All the best, hope you get it this week.. whns ur lodge date?



venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Submit affidavit's for previous emp and on company letter head for the current employer
> ...


----------



## Taniaghosal (Aug 9, 2018)

*190 nsw anzsco:263312*

I have lodged EOI on 20th Aug for NSW with below details, when can I expect an invite?

ANZSCO:263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
Total points: 85
Age: 30, English: 30, Education: 15, Exp: 1, Nomination: 05
EOI Lodged: 20/08/2018


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

I now understand DHA's grant psychology.

They make you wait for so long that you end up losing hope and are indifferent to any decision that comes your way :|

Man, such slow times to be in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

I guess CO contact is just to make the grant process delayed!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

shielanaddyah said:


> I believe things are just held up due to election days maybe or they are just being stricter.
> Cause seems like only august most of the april applicants was contacted by CO. I am one of them. Looking at immitracker, seems like 3/4 of march are getting their grant. It should be soon. Keep fingers cross!


Still waiting. Such a shame as I already submitted the meds when we lodged back in March... not sure how they saw ours but missed the kids! Grr! Everything crossed for those waiting!


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Experts, 

Can I complete Medicals before launching 190 NSW visa application. When I was trying to my health declarations on immi account, I did not see any option for 190 visa subclass, there was 189 subclass. Is that a problem or people have seen similar issue, Kindly let me know. 
Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can I complete Medicals before launching 190 NSW visa application. When I was trying to my health declarations on immi account, I did not see any option for 190 visa subclass, there was 189 subclass. Is that a problem or people have seen similar issue, Kindly let me know.
> Cheers


Unfortunately from 1 July 2018 you can't complete medicals before lodging for 190.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> acc11241 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Thanks mate, is it applicable for 189 visa too. Please post the reference link. Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

acc11241 said:


> Thanks mate, is it applicable for 189 visa too. Please post the reference link. Cheers


not for 189.(its still in the drop down list)

for 190, once you submit or Lodge the visa application, you can go for medical, as you get an option after submitting. you can generate the HAP ID and book for appointments.


----------



## gk1dpfvm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all,
I have asked this question before in general term last time, but couldn't get clear answers.
My national identity card has been translated by NAATI and statutory declaration has been done by justice of the peace (the photo is black and white, but the stamp of NAATI is in blue colour). I was wondering is this okay? or should I get certified properly?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gk1dpfvm said:


> Hi all,
> I have asked this question before in general term last time, but couldn't get clear answers.
> My national identity card has been translated by NAATI and statutory declaration has been done by justice of the peace (the photo is black and white, but the stamp of NAATI is in blue colour). I was wondering is this okay? or should I get certified properly?


If you can, you can get it certified.


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

RhiC said:


> shielanaddyah said:
> 
> 
> > I believe things are just held up due to election days maybe or they are just being stricter.
> ...


———————————————————
Not sure abt the elections..😟Lodged in April..CO contacted on 25th June..replied on 2nd Jul..It’s been 72 days since CO contact..and still waiting for grant..we are planning to deliver our baby in Aus.My wife is already 30 weeks pregnant..not sure if the airlines would allow after 33 weeks..and not sure if I need to mail or call DHA 😐😞 Keeping fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have lodged my 190 visa (SA) and completed the medicals. Now waiting for the visa grant.  Processing time in DIBP website says 6 months. Just curious to know if anyone of you received the grant recently. Please share your timelines. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my 190 visa (SA) and completed the medicals. Now waiting for the visa grant.  Processing time in DIBP website says 6 months. Just curious to know if anyone of you received the grant recently. Please share your timelines. Thanks in advance.


Wellcome to the club!
Three grants were posted here yesterday, they were lodged btw May 15-20, so at least 3 months wait.


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

venkat said:


> Congrats bro, what is ur ANZSCO code, I am also lodged May 19th, Waiting eagerly for grant. my ANZSCO code is 261312


My detailed timeline:

Actuary
EOI 190 Queensland: 10 May (70 points including state sponsorship)
Pre-Invitation by Queensland: 11 May
Apply for State Sponsorship: 14 May
Officially Nominated by Queensland: 18 May
Visa lodged and Fees paid: 19 May
Health Check at Clinic in Singapore: 21 May
All other documents attached: 23 May
Health Check Clearance provided: 24 May
Direct Grant: 3 Sep

Good Luck All


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

uniqueharvey said:


> I have got VISA 190
> 
> Lodged on 19 May
> Direct Grant on 3 Sep


Congratulations


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Only 1 applicant
> Total 3 employers,
> All the best, hope you get it this week.. whns ur lodge date?


May 19th I did visa lodge with 3 applicants (me, wife and my kid), and total 5 employers 2 affidavits and 3 letterheads I provided to DHA, will see What is going on? fingers crossed already :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my 190 visa (SA) and completed the medicals. Now waiting for the visa grant.  Processing time in DIBP website says 6 months. Just curious to know if anyone of you received the grant recently. Please share your timelines. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the waiting game!

I lodged 21 August - so we are in the same cohort


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> May 19th I did visa lodge with 3 applicants (me, wife and my kid), and total 5 employers 2 affidavits and 3 letterheads I provided to DHA, will see What is going on? fingers crossed already :fingerscrossed:


it should be fine.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys what do you do if you want to correct your address history in form 80 ? Do you just lodge a 1023 ? 
Also is it advisable to lodge any corrections after your first CO contact ? What if it delays the grant further. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi
Do u guys have the number of the immigration office?I would like to give a call and ask some informations about my processing visa time

Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> it should be fine.


Waiting is killing me Andrey...:juggle:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi
> Do u guys have the number of the immigration office?I would like to give a call and ask some informations about my processing visa time
> 
> Thanks


Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).

Do keep us updated!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> vemasani82 said:
> 
> 
> > Mchi said:
> ...


I hadn’t send it earlier. Looks like it’s going to be a long wait looking to the current trend of grant after CO contact. 40 days in average I would say. I feel So sick to see this sluggish process 💀


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mchi said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > vemasani82 said:
> ...


No its way more than that these days .. From last two months its looks like minimum 100 days average after the contact and that is also not reliable because many are waiting from more than 100 days also..


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Mchi said:


> I hadn’t send it earlier. Looks like it’s going to be a long wait looking to the current trend of grant after CO contact. 40 days in average I would say. I feel So sick to see this sluggish process 💀




70 days is what most applications in immitracker show for grants after CO contacts, 40 would be too good if we look at the current scenario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> No its way more than that these days .. From last two months its looks like minimum 100 days average after the contact and that is also not reliable because many are waiting from more than 100 days also..


Take it easy guys, you have overcome the difficult part, now it's just matter of time, too much stress in this thread.:spit:


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> I hope you can explain them the dotuatiom and submit the same Sd . you can further explain this by submiting a letter from your employer stating that they cant issue you a Rnr.
> 
> Can you please give me the details of that private organisation which is prpcessing your pcc? Im also in th process of obtaining a pcc from qatar for my business stay which was for 10 months.
> whats your points breakup and how many experiemce points are you claiming?


Thanks for the reply for Qatar PCC I have contacted www.helpline group Qatar. You may try that. Thanks again for the reply mine is 261313 70+5 invitation 2 nd Feb NSW . Visa lodged 09/05/18 co contact 22/08/18 for Qatar PCC and RR letter on company letterhead


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days. 

Was hoping for June grant, then July, then Aug... :0(


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

RhiC said:


> 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> 
> Was hoping for June grant, then July, then Aug... :0(


On day 84. Felt nervous. But then I had to calm myself as I'm only half your days.

Hang in there RhiC! Yours should be a few days away! Good luck!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> On day 84. Felt nervous. But then I had to calm myself as I'm only half your days.
> 
> Hang in there RhiC! Yours should be a few days away! Good luck!


Yeh been throwing myself into other things to keep my mind off it, and been off the forum for a week or so but with year end approaching, I'm anxious to get those flights booked! Thanks x


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

RhiC said:


> 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> 
> Was hoping for June grant, then July, then Aug... :0(


Did you have a copy of your medicals with you? or did you ask the medical center to send it across? Generally they do not give a copy to us right?, so got this doubt.

Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Rif_Z said:


> On day 84. Felt nervous. But then I had to calm myself as I'm only half your days.
> 
> Hang in there RhiC! Yours should be a few days away! Good luck!


109 days bro, May 19 did visa lodge still No Co and NO grant....:juggle:


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> 109 days bro, May 19 did visa lodge still No Co and NO grant....:juggle:


Yup. I know I got to wait xD


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> Did you have a copy of your medicals with you? or did you ask the medical center to send it across? Generally they do not give a copy to us right?, so got this doubt.
> 
> Thanks


Correct, they go direct but you can access them if you log on to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.

Login in with your details and click on 'PRINT INFORMATION SHEET' (Wouldn't open in Safari, Google Chrome worked for me on this one).

You can then screen shot or download and add the document to your immi account under the 'Health' section.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> 
> Was hoping for June grant, then July, then Aug... :0(


My case is almost as yours Rhic , Lodged Visa application on 22 March , Got CO contact on 25 July , hence 41 days since CO contact and I am still waiting for VISA Grant . This wait is indeed frustrating...but there is'nt anything we can do... :fingerscrossed: we will get the golden email soon.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

105 days as of today!!! Lodged on May 22!!! The wait is really excruciating!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

HPAB said:


> 105 days as of today!!! Lodged on May 22!!! The wait is really excruciating!!


No worries bro, I am also waiting form May 19th, will see what is going on.


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

RhiC said:


> 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> 
> Was hoping for June grant, then July, then Aug... :0(


Bro, its more than 170 days to me. I have lodged visa on 13th March and CO contacted 26 june..After that wait continues...Now, little worried and just hoping we will receive the Golden mail soon....


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

not to add to the stress here but almost same condition waiting for 159 days with 32 days after CO contact ...upfront loaded all documents.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:




Lol. Talk about timing man!! I’m guessing Rhic should be getting her golden mail sometime this week 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats buddy! Perfect timing.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats, what is ANZSCO code and How many applicants and how many SD's and letter heads you submitted to DHA?:clap2:


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations!!

Guess the countdown has begun for all applicants who had a CO contact.


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family...



congrats. what a timing !


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family...


Wow! Awesome!! So happy for you! Me next please!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Advik25 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family...
> ...


Would be amazing!!! I’m ready for it now!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family...


Many congratulations mate 😊 who is ur co


----------



## Advik25 (Nov 21, 2017)

3 family members..Lodged visa on 13th March..Co contacted 26th June


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> ...


Just gotta wait! :0((


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys, please HELP.

So I received an invitation for a nomination under NSW 190. Management Consultant (MC), 75 points. 

Today I tried to process my application and guess what? ... I couldn't find my occupation under where it is supposed to be in their nomination processing website: 

Priority Occupations-> Business&Finance--> Management Consultant... Odd.

Instead MC is under Stream Two, which NSW declares is not accepting applications for at the moment! 

Have any management consultants run into same bizarre issue with NSW 190 bedore like I do now? If so, how did you deal with it?

I emailed them and will call them tonight (im at GMT+4). 

Looking forward to your generous assistance guys. THANKS Y'ALL! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Has anybody tried doing UAE PCC from Canberra. I sent them my documents on May 31st and they have been very rude in responding. They said it takes 3 months or more. So frustrating


Hey ykhawaja, 
Could you please tell me how you applied for the PCC?? I'm desperately trying to get in touch with the people at embassy but they are not giving a proper response. Please help me!!!


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*Timelines*

Hi All,

From experience, I noticed that everyone gets a shot to get direct grant after 80-90 days (Current trend) provided that you uploaded strong documentation to claim your case. 

If you are not getting grant even after 120 days, that means you most probably missed some documents to upload and expect a co contact for further documents. 

After replaying to CO, you can expect minimum 30-60 days to final decision(given strong documentation). So roughly make it 150-180 days to get final decision. if you are not getting grant after 180 days, again you may expect another CO and my require to submit additional documents. 

ps: Strong documentation would ensure that you would get the grant soon. To make sure that you are providing right documentation, you can have to get reviewed by friend or someone who already got the grant. So you basically you can predict your grant on how strong your documentation is. 

This is just my personal observations.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From experience, I noticed that everyone gets a shot to get direct grant after 80-90 days (Current trend) provided that you uploaded strong documentation to claim your case.
> 
> ...


Agree but I uploaded all the required docs and had CO after 126 days for Medicals I had already submitted.... and have seen lots of others the in same situation with getting asked for documents already uploaded. This can be an issue no matter how strong they are


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From experience, I noticed that everyone gets a shot to get direct grant after 80-90 days (Current trend) provided that you uploaded strong documentation to claim your case.
> 
> ...


Not like case by case vary bro, one of my friend Mithun Desi, he got Direct grant after 125 Days, what you told about this case He lodged April 11th and he got Aug -25th bro, Case to case different bro.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

SandeshShelar said:


> Anyone here who have lodged state nomination for ACT?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 5th July


Hi SandeshShelar,

I have done the same. Lodged my visa application on 16 April with all of the documents uploaded. 
Just waiting for the direct grant now.


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Agree but I uploaded all the required docs and had CO after 126 days for Medicals I had already submitted.... and have seen lots of others the in same situation with getting asked for documents already uploaded. This can be an issue no matter how strong they are


Not sure why it happened to you. I would feel that something must have happened with that document even though you uploaded.
Normally, CO do read carefully everything that we provide.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Agree but I uploaded all the required docs and had CO after 126 days for Medicals I had already submitted.... and have seen lots of others the in same situation with getting asked for documents already uploaded. This can be an issue no matter how strong they are
> ...


For some reason they had different HAP IDs for our 2 kids... Visa application IDs were correct (checked) so no idea where they got them from. I re-uploaded the medical doc and now just waiting!!


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Not like case by case vary bro, one of my friend Mithun Desi, he got Direct grant after 125 Days, what you told about this case He lodged April 11th and he got Aug -25th bro, Case to case different bro.


120 is not fixed. I meant more or less around that number.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

How did I know after pte scores to DHA?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> How did I know after pte scores to DHA?


How did I know after sent pte scores to DHA?


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> How did I know after sent pte scores to DHA?


U will get auto-generated e mail from Pearson.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> How did I know after pte scores to DHA?


Log in to your PTE account and there is a option to send PTE result to MHA. That's it click that option and press submit.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

snim said:


> U will get auto-generated e mail from Pearson.


I had not received any auto-generated email from Pearson.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> I had not received any auto-generated email from Pearson.


Sender[email protected]
Subject Confirmation of Score Report Order

U can call their support and verify.


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

U can Try sending agn from pearson
It shld show error like 'already sent to this recipient', in case already sent



venkat said:


> snim said:
> 
> 
> > U will get auto-generated e mail from Pearson.
> ...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> My case is almost as yours Rhic , Lodged Visa application on 22 March , Got CO contact on 25 July , hence 41 days since CO contact and I am still waiting for VISA Grant . This wait is indeed frustrating...but there is'nt anything we can do... :fingerscrossed: we will get the golden email soon.




We three have roughly the same dates. Lets keep each other posted please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !! 

Thanks.


ANZSCO - 261313
ITA NSW - 22 Mar '18
Visa Lodge 190 NSW - 25 Apr '18
CO Contact - 25 Jun '18
Responded to CO- 02 Jul '18
Grant - 04 Sep '18


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Seniors Please someone guide me CO has asked me to furnish PCC from Qatar where I had lived on business/tourist visa totalling a time of one year and some days and I am given 28 days though I am trying my best to get that If I am unable to procure that within that 28 days and more time is required what should I do because one more requirement is RR on letterhead of the company where I had worked but I have only SD and company refused and neither they are giving refusal in writing but out of the two companies one has given me RR letter now if I furnish half the information regarding RR and the Information provided switch is used will I be able to upload rest of the information like PCC again or all has to be uploaded in one go or the time of 28 ays can got be increased with CO consent . Guidance on this will be highly appreciated Thanks.


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who received their grants today!!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Digitek01 said:


> Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations 😊


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi to all maybe you can assist me on my query. I’ve lodged Feb 2018, did my medicals Feb as well. we Got CO contact May 2018, then we replied early Jun 2018, until now Co haven’t get back to us. My question is -is there anyone here that medical is over 6months but still got there Grant. Or CO never ask to redo the medicals again. 
Our medical is expiring soon =( 
2.5months after we submitted our Co documents required. Thanks in advance =)


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello guys. I m new to this forum. Can any body plz tell what is R n R and what is SD?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

engrnabeel said:


> Hello guys. I m new to this forum. Can any body plz tell what is R n R and what is SD?


RnR = Roles and Responsibilities 

SD = Statutory Declaration


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 168 days waiting, 42 since co contact. Feeling the pain a bit now I'll be honest. Everything was uploaded on day 1, including the meds they asked for after 126 days.
> ...


Same here ....i lodged my visa on 17 march , got co contact on 5 july and i am still wating....


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

What are the chances of getting 190 for 65+5 pointers ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nshntkala4u said:


> What are the chances of getting 190 for 65+5 pointers ?


Which ANZSCO / occupation code are you applying for ?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> Same here ....i lodged my visa on 17 march , got co contact on 5 july and i am still wating....




What was the CO contact for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> HARRY2630 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here ....i lodged my visa on 17 march , got co contact on 5 july and i am still wating....
> ...


Yes accountant general. Co asked me for more employment evidence which i uploded on 7 july like superanuation,payg.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Digitek01 said:


> Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

263111 ICT Network Engineer


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> Yes accountant general. Co asked me for more employment evidence which i uploded on 7 july like superanuation,payg.




Okay we’ve responded to CO contacts on the same day with similar occupation codes. 
I had supplied payslips, reference letters, contracts, bank statements, super statements and payg certificate as evidence of employment. CO asked me for form 80 and PCC. So I hope all my other documents have been checked. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Actually im in australia and I called 131881 yesterday.
They basically said we are supposed to have an aswer as granted or not in 7/9 months..so I asked about me as I replied to the CO 9 weeks ago and apply for 190 8 and half months ago. He basically said they need extra time to check and decide but he cant know how long.(of course he was speaking in general and no about my specific case)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Actually im in australia and I called 131881 yesterday.
> They basically said we are supposed to have an aswer as granted or not in 7/9 months..so I asked about me as I replied to the CO 9 weeks ago and apply for 190 8 and half months ago. He basically said they need extra time to check and decide but he cant know how long.(of course he was speaking in general and no about my specific case)


That's the usual / normal answers that they give.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Fyi


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Fyi


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> U can Try sending agn from pearson
> It shld show error like 'already sent to this recipient', in case already sent


Sure bro.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Correct, they go direct but you can access them if you log on to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.
> 
> Login in with your details and click on 'PRINT INFORMATION SHEET' (Wouldn't open in Safari, Google Chrome worked for me on this one).
> 
> You can then screen shot or download and add the document to your immi account under the 'Health' section.


Wow, Great.. I did not know this.. Thanks much for sharing the information Bro..
:clap2:


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Advik25 said:


> Guys...Yeeee...Just received Golden Mail after uper post......Got PR for family... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Digitek01 said:


> Happy to inform that we have received the grant today. This forum has been an immense help. Hope you all will get your grants soon !!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Fila said:


> 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .




Man! 
190 is really moving slow for unknown reasons. It shouldn’t take that long as our documents have already been checked by state!!
Following possibilities:

1. COs are busy with other visa types
2. They are doing such extensive line by line checks to ensure all claims are true 
3. They’ve finalised all pending applications and are not releasing the grant emails as they have set grant metrics to follow. 
4. All CO contacted cases are off the queue and COs are slowing getting back to them...


Anyway, the wait is really brutal. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy to inform , Got the Grant today. Thank you all , this forum has been really helpful. I know the waiting is awefully exhausting but have faith and patience , You will get the Grant soon

Lodged and documents submitted: 14th May, 2018

Medical: 25th May

Grant : 05 Sep, 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just applied for Medicare today:

You get a temporary card (ie an A4 piece of paper) - then a blue Medicare card is mailed to you in 2-3 weeks apparently. When a visa decision is made, your card is either converted to the green permanent one or cancelled automatically. 

The blue Medicare card is valid for a year from date of lodging your permanent visa, if a decision is not yet made after a year, they will auto-renew for another year. 

You just have to bring your passport, current visa that allows you to work, (inactive) bridging visa, DHA confirmation that you have applied for a permanent visa, DHA receipt for the payment of said permanent visa, and of course a completed Medicare application form (they have forms onsite too). 

I'm sure waiting times vary between locations (I waited about 10mins) - but the actual processing of the paperwork was surprisingly quick, about 5mins.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Happy to inform , Got the Grant today. Thank you all , this forum has been really helpful. I know the waiting is awefully exhausting but have faith and patience , You will get the Grant soon
> 
> Lodged and documents submitted: 14th May, 2018
> 
> ...




Congrats. That was real quick. What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Fila said:


> 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .


What happend happend bro, What is ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Fila said:


> 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .


A bit less than you Fila at 143 days until today and no CO contact. Hoping for a direct grant too! This wait is just making me indifferent now.


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

venkat said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .
> ...


ANZSCO code is 261313 software engineer . I really m looking forward for a direct grant now 😔


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .
> ...


Hope v get it dis week insha'Allah 
Fingers crossed


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Happy to inform , Got the Grant today. Thank you all , this forum has been really helpful. I know the waiting is awefully exhausting but have faith and patience , You will get the Grant soon
> 
> Lodged and documents submitted: 14th May, 2018
> 
> ...



congrats bro, what is ANZSCO code?


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally

Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
May 29 -CO Contact -PTE send
Jun 12 - responded to CO
Sep 5 - GRANTED =)


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally
> 
> Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
> FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
> ...


Congrats!! Patience paid off.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

venkat said:


> congrats bro, what is ANZSCO code?




233311 Electrical Engineer, I submitted everything for employment proof such as salary slip, reference letter, experience letter , payslips ( first 3 months last 3 months), Gatepass, email conversations, e-statement from bank, last six month banks statement, employee award, salary certificate. I submitted every single document I had to avoid CO contact and thankfully I got direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > 163 days no grant yet no co contact fingers crossed for direct grant i hope i get it soon .
> ...


You are absolutely right. For reasons beyond comprehension, the 190 is moving awfully slow. Beyond 180 days since we lodged the visa in February with complete documentation and medicals. Even now after 90 days of CO contact, no revert. 

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally
> 
> Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
> FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
> ...


Great, my timeline is similar


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally
> 
> Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
> FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
> ...


congrats and good luck.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

*190 NSW CO Contact*

Hi,

I have a query. My India PCC will expire tomorrow i.e. 7th september. CO contacted me for PTE (it was sent earlier to DIBP by PTE) and PF docs on 2nd July 2018. I had applied for 190 visa NSW on 15th mar 2018.

So, should i go ahead and get new PCC from India or is it not required? As i presume, it would have been validated by CO when he/she made first decision and just asked for docs as mentioned above. Please note that I did medicals in the month of Feb (3rd week ) of 2018. I think that they would consider medicals for 1 year and they would consider which ever date comes last of both these (Medicals/PCC). Am i Right? Please confirm.

Many thanks,
hshs




gee91 said:


> Any group for people expecting grants in 2018?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Who did visa lodge May 19th with 261312 code, did you get grants yet anyone is there in our group.

I am eagerly waiting for grant friends, is there any hope.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query. My India PCC will expire tomorrow i.e. 7th september. CO contacted me for PTE (it was sent earlier to DIBP by PTE) and PF docs on 2nd July 2018. I had applied for 190 visa NSW on 15th mar 2018.
> 
> ...


If they havent asked for it yet, may be there is nothing to worry about. If they do, you will anywy have to get it done. So let's hope it goes through without requiring another PCC. Also, current processing times are anywhere between 6-9 months, so may be they will discount the PCC requirement. All the best.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally
> 
> Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
> FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
> ...


Congratulations rmb8 :clap2:


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Congratulations rmb8 



rmb8 said:


> GUYS! we received our GOLDEN email today wuhoo! finally
> 
> Jan 23-NSW pre invite approved
> FEB 22 - Visa Lodge
> ...


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks mate for your inputs. Let's hope. 

Thanks,
hshs



kavipihu said:


> If they havent asked for it yet, may be there is nothing to worry about. If they do, you will anywy have to get it done. So let's hope it goes through without requiring another PCC. Also, current processing times are anywhere between 6-9 months, so may be they will discount the PCC requirement. All the best.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Guys, yesterday, I got Golden emails for my family.

ANZCODE: 221111 SC 190NSW
Age25 PTE20(L87/R82/S90/W90) Qual: 15 Exp.: 15
NSW - 80 Points - Pre-Invite 17th Nov 2017
NSW SS Approval: 30 Jan 2018
Lodge: 7th Feb 2018
1st CO Contact: 25th May 2018/Provided 29th May 2018
2nd CO Contact: 22nd Jun 2018/Provided 26th Jun 2018
Grant: 5th September 2018
IED: 23rd Jan 2019 (in line with PCC)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Guys, yesterday, I got Golden emails for my family.
> 
> ANZCODE: 221111 SC 190NSW
> Age25 PTE20(L87/R82/S90/W90) Qual: 15 Exp.: 15
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations to you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> Guys, yesterday, I got Golden emails for my family.
> 
> ANZCODE: 221111 SC 190NSW
> Age25 PTE20(L87/R82/S90/W90) Qual: 15 Exp.: 15
> ...




What were the 2 CO contacts for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> Guys, yesterday, I got Golden emails for my family.
> 
> ANZCODE: 221111 SC 190NSW
> Age25 PTE20(L87/R82/S90/W90) Qual: 15 Exp.: 15
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

1st contact:
1. there was some bug in form 80 because of which few ticks got removed in last pages. CO wanted to refill that form
2. Name of my son was not mentioned on the birth certificate, got that added and submitted.
3. Few more docs for one my employment.

2nd contact:
1. for the first two again.




randeep19492 said:


> What were the 2 CO contacts for ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> 1st contact:
> 
> 1. there was some bug in form 80 because of which few ticks got removed in last pages. CO wanted to refill that form
> 
> ...




Considering 2 contacts you got that quick from date of lodgement. Congrats and good to know. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Diabetes even if diagnosed is not an issue. They check for Tuberculosis. Your observations on high glucose levels will be shared with the DIBP so ideally there is nothing to worry.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Day 170 :0(( Never thought the wait would be this long. Frustration overdose


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> I did my medical test for 189 visa application yesterday. I was contacted by the panel clinic yesterday evening and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't was never diagnosed as dibetic so I said No.
> They asked me to submit samples again. After resubmit also it was same result.
> They said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration.
> Doctor there told DHA may ask for any further test. Please answer as i faced this situation today.
> ...


It is understandable that you are worried on both visa grant and personal health front. Relax, there is nothing to worry. Diabetes is not something for which your visa could be denied. There are two major disorders where chances of visa denial are very high, TB and Kidney Disease. Even if you are asked for further tests there is nothing to worry...chill!!!

How high were your sugar levels??

I suggest you visit an endroconologist at the earliest and start the treatment.


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi

I have a query I hope someone can answer. Maybe I've just got myself muddled, I'm not sure. So my agent has just informed me that I have received CO contact after 112 days asking if I would like a VAC2 invoice. She said she replied yes and now I have to wait for a second CO contact to actually get the invoice and pay it. Couldn't this process have been streamlined and I should have just received the invoice straight away? 

Hopefully someone can clarify this process for me. If it helps, my agent has always known I'd rather pay for my husband's English lessons than have him sit ielts/Pte. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Day 170 :0(( Never thought the wait would be this long. Frustration overdose




Mate, right behind you. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Conteduca said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a query I hope someone can answer. Maybe I've just got myself muddled, I'm not sure. So my agent has just informed me that I have received CO contact after 112 days asking if I would like a VAC2 invoice. She said she replied yes and now I have to wait for a second CO contact to actually get the invoice and pay it. Couldn't this process have been streamlined and I should have just received the invoice straight away?
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do except wait for the invoice and pay VAC2.

To what i understand from your post, you never wanted your husband to appear for IELTS etc. In that case, you had no choice except to wait for the invoice.


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep you're correct! My question was, which perhaps I worded badly, is it normal to get CO contact asking if you want an invoice and then wait a few weeks to receive one? I've seen a lot of posts here saying their first CO contact was the invoice itself whereas mine simply asked if I wanted it. I guess I'm wondering if My agent has delayed my process somehow or I've simply misunderstood and everyone needs 2 CO contacts - first to ask if you want an invoice and then you have to wait a few more weeks to receive one and then wait a few more weeks after that to finally get a grant.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Mate, right behind you.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I know we have to wait, and I know there's lots in the same boat, but it sucks. Just off 6 months... think I'll be calling soon!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Day 170 :0(( Never thought the wait would be this long. Frustration overdose



September seems to be bringing good news for lot of worried souls. I feel its just round the corner for you as well. Sit tight and try to keep yourself engaged in something else for some more time.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Immiaccount Message*

Folks, 

Just logged into immiaccount a few minutes ago. The first page says the following:

Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Any body have idea about PCC from Saudi Arabi is possible if you have left the Saudia. If not possible than what is the alternate?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

NAB1978 said:


> Any body have idea about PCC from Saudi Arabi is possible if you have left the Saudia. If not possible than what is the alternate?


Applying outside Saudi Arabia:

Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.

Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Day 170 :0(( Never thought the wait would be this long. Frustration overdose
> ...


Yeh got enough to keep me occupied, just so tough!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Conteduca said:


> Yep you're correct! My question was, which perhaps I worded badly, is it normal to get CO contact asking if you want an invoice and then wait a few weeks to receive one? I've seen a lot of posts here saying their first CO contact was the invoice itself whereas mine simply asked if I wanted it. I guess I'm wondering if My agent has delayed my process somehow or I've simply misunderstood and everyone needs 2 CO contacts - first to ask if you want an invoice and then you have to wait a few more weeks to receive one and then wait a few more weeks after that to finally get a grant.


To my understanding, CO was right oh his/her part asking you if they should raise VAC2 invoice . How do they would know if the applicant is giving IELTS or not. 

Probably your agent has asked you and not the CO so he can intimate CO to raise an invoice, i could be wrong but thats how it looks like.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> Applying outside Saudi Arabia:
> 
> Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
> copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
> ...


Thank you very much. You have solved one of my big headache.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

*Query regarding 457 to pr streamlined pathway victoRia*

Hi,

I have a friend of mine who is in victoria and wanted to apply for Victoria state sponsorship. He has 65 points and wanted to apply for 457 to pr streamlined process. Just one question at first he stayed in Melbourne for 10 months and he was sent back to India as he was on deputation. Again he travelled back and has Completed 2 Months here in Melbourne. So is he eligible for 457 to pr streamlined pathway?? As the criteria states one has to stay in victoria for one year out of the three years.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a friend of mine who is in victoria and wanted to apply for Victoria state sponsorship. He has 65 points and wanted to apply for 457 to pr streamlined process. Just one question at first he stayed in Melbourne for 10 months and he was sent back to India as he was on deputation. Again he travelled back and has Completed 2 Months here in Melbourne. So is he eligible for 457 to pr streamlined pathway?? As the criteria states one has to stay in victoria for one year out of the three years.


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Conteduca said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a query I hope someone can answer. Maybe I've just got myself muddled, I'm not sure. So my agent has just informed me that I have received CO contact after 112 days asking if I would like a VAC2 invoice. She said she replied yes and now I have to wait for a second CO contact to actually get the invoice and pay it. Couldn't this process have been streamlined and I should have just received the invoice straight away?
> 
> ...


When you lodged? what is ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

@54 days after last CO contact.

seeing that the late june CO CONTACTS are being checked, makes me smile in hope...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> @54 days after last CO contact.
> 
> seeing that the late june CO CONTACTS are being checked, makes me smile in hope...


Good luck! I go to bed every night praying for an e-mail the next mowning... everything crossed!!


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Lodged 16th May, Co contact 5th September, Anzac code 241111 (non pro rata)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Conteduca said:


> Lodged 16th May, Co contact 5th September, Anzac code 241111 (non pro rata)


What did the CO ask for?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lodged 14 May
CO on 29 aug
Responded 30 aug
Fingers crossed
Waiting for grant


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just applied for Medicare today:
> 
> You get a temporary card (ie an A4 piece of paper) - then a blue Medicare card is mailed to you in 2-3 weeks apparently. When a visa decision is made, your card is either converted to the green permanent one or cancelled automatically.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing this useful information. Does primary applicant has to go or secondary can do this? WE are already in bridging and didn't apply medicare yet. I saw Newbie talking about private heath being cheaper in bridging visa due to some MLS. I wonder what this MLS stand for.

Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> thank you for sharing this useful information. Does primary applicant has to go or secondary can do this? WE are already in bridging and didn't apply medicare yet. I saw Newbie talking about private heath being cheaper in bridging visa due to some MLS. I wonder what this MLS stand for.
> 
> Thank you


I believe each applicant has to be present in-person and their documents sighted, but one Medicare form can include multiple people. 

I decided to apply for Medicare ASAP, because as soon as you lodge you will have to pay the Medicare Levy (if you are required to based on your income), so its a benefit you will be paying for in some way whether you have registered for Medicare or not. 

For offshore folks with a IED, some of them don't apply for Medicare on their validation trip as it will trigger the 1-year grace period for MLS for applicants above 31 years of age. 

MLS = Medicare Levy Surcharge (https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/medicare-levy/medicare-levy-surcharge/). I am under the age threshold so have some time to research private health insurance to avoid the MLS.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I believe each applicant has to be present in-person and their documents sighted, but one Medicare form can include multiple people.
> 
> I decided to apply for Medicare ASAP, because as soon as you lodge you will have to pay the Medicare Levy (if you are required to based on your income), so its a benefit you will be paying for in some way whether you have registered for Medicare or not.
> 
> ...



Thank you, you cleared my doubts now.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I believe each applicant has to be present in-person and their documents sighted, but one Medicare form can include multiple people.
> 
> I decided to apply for Medicare ASAP, because as soon as you lodge you will have to pay the Medicare Levy (if you are required to based on your income), so its a benefit you will be paying for in some way whether you have registered for Medicare or not.
> 
> ...


Are you doing private health cover as well? Or you are under 31 now? We are 36 and 38 and I think we required to take private health cover. any idea if we can do from medibank or NIB etc like we were on student visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Are you doing private health cover as well? Or you are under 31 now? We are 36 and 38 and I think we required to take private health cover. any idea if we can do from medibank or NIB etc like we were on student visa?


I am under 31 now - but as part of my 485 visa condition (my current visa) I have to maintain private health insurance. 

Once my bridging visa A becomes active, I guess I will replace my OVHC cover with private health insurance that meets the MLS criteria (plus the extras cover, e.g. for dental etc.). 

Hopefully I get a grant before my 485 expires (mid-March)!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys just an off topic question here. Has anyone got a credit card while being on a bridging visa ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys just an off topic question here. Has anyone got a credit card while being on a bridging visa ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Is your bridging visa active?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is your bridging visa active?




It will be active after 17th September this month....


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> It will be active after 17th September this month....
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Then from personal experience, yes you should be alright if you are talking about a local CC.

I have a CC (not for the credit, but for the loyalty points) - and the expiry date is in fact beyond the end of my current 485 visa (my bridging visa is inactive).

Generally I would think financial institutions are visa blind when it comes to opening accounts / providing CC's - and it would be more about standard financial requirements being met for the right product etc.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Wife pan card*

Hi,

Is my wife's pan card mandatory for id prrof, she has never worked so she does not have one. She has a aadhar and driving license. Is that not enough?


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Good luck! I go to bed every night praying for an e-mail the next mowning... everything crossed!!


Same boat, buddies, Co contact on July 17...……….all the best ……….


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is my wife's pan card mandatory for id prrof, she has never worked so she does not have one. She has a aadhar and driving license. Is that not enough?




I am assuming that your wife is the secondary applicant here. A PAN card is not compulsory. Aadhar card should be more than enough 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Do you know how much time VFS Sydney takes to give PCC.?

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck! I go to bed every night praying for an e-mail the next mowning... everything crossed!!
> ...


Another day passed for me here in the UK, maybe tomorrow!! (I say that a lot!).


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

Seems like there is no respite for accountants specifically. 176 days have passed with the only intimation on 2nd July for commencement. Only God knows what's happening at the backend of application. Sometimes I feel co misses on applications, which is absolutely possible as large number of applicants are there. Also, it is undeniable that the preferential processing occurs as per the alloted professional code and state priorities for their respective codes.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding overseas police clearances. I got my UAE PCC as I lived there from 2003 and 2009. I applied through UAE embassy in Canberra. It says the issuing date is 31/7/2018 but valid for 3 months. 
However for the purposes of Australian immigration, the validity is for 12 months ?

Cheers


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

I think, You can view the status and download grant letter from immi account

Also, check your spam mails as well...



Auzman said:


> My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Another week over no grant no co contact lodged on 26 march yet to see a case like mine almost all of them got grants or co contact .


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

It was definitely the CO and not my agent taking the initiative, she has forwarded their question to me. I guess I've got nothing to complain about, I just saw people getting the invoice directly on their first CO contact so I'm not sure how they achieved that. Oh well, at least I heard from them and they're working on my case! 



jerryniks said:


> Conteduca said:
> 
> 
> > Yep you're correct! My question was, which perhaps I worded badly, is it normal to get CO contact asking if you want an invoice and then wait a few weeks to receive one? I've seen a lot of posts here saying their first CO contact was the invoice itself whereas mine simply asked if I wanted it. I guess I'm wondering if My agent has delayed my process somehow or I've simply misunderstood and everyone needs 2 CO contacts - first to ask if you want an invoice and then you have to wait a few more weeks to receive one and then wait a few more weeks after that to finally get a grant.
> ...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Conteduca said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged 16th May, Co contact 5th September, Anzac code 241111 (non pro rata)
> ...


They asked for the bank statement of last two years and my wife’s functional English proof
I submitted on the next day.
Does submitting on same day of co contact make the decision fast comparing to the responding on second day or later???
Just curios!!!


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?


I think you will get the grant email soon


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Got my first CO contact yesterday after 144 days of visa lodgement for ACT.
Only God knows when would the grant arrive.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Got my first CO contact yesterday after 144 days of visa lodgement for ACT.
> Only God knows when would the grant arrive.




Oh shucks! That long for a CO contact  

What was the contact for? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Auzman said:


> My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?


There's a fixed number of grants that can be given each day / week / month (see my post history where I reference a CO saying so for partner visas) - so you're application has likely been given a date in the near future  do keep us updated.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

What did they ask for?


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Oh shucks! That long for a CO contact
> 
> What was the contact for?
> 
> ...


Yes abhishekshroff, that's the whole cry about.
Well, they have asked for proof of employment evidence.
And the tricky part is since the bank statements provided for my employer doesn't show up the company's name in the transactions, they couldn't decide whether it's the salary from the same company or not.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Yes abhishekshroff, that's the whole cry about.
> 
> Well, they have asked for proof of employment evidence.
> 
> And the tricky part is since the bank statements provided for my employer doesn't show up the company's name in the transactions, they couldn't decide whether it's the salary from the same company or not.




That’s just ridiculous. It’s not always compulsory for the name of the employer to show up in a salary credit! That’s just unfortunate. How do you plan to reply to them? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> That’s just ridiculous. It’s not always compulsory for the name of the employer to show up in a salary credit! That’s just unfortunate. How do you plan to reply to them?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Well, I am thinking to send a fresh referral letter again with all details saying that the salary credited in that bank in that account number from the company.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

ECE_PR said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?
> ...


Thanks mate. Finger crossed.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Conteduca said:


> It was definitely the CO and not my agent taking the initiative, she has forwarded their question to me. I guess I've got nothing to complain about, I just saw people getting the invoice directly on their first CO contact so I'm not sure how they achieved that. Oh well, at least I heard from them and they're working on my case!


Whatever done is done. Just wait for the invoice and make the payment. Thats all you can do.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > My file shows "finalised' from 5th September but didn't receive any correspondence letter yet from them. Uploaded all papers on the day I lodged (17th May). Any idea?
> ...


Thanks for your response. Finger crossed. Yah sure I Will update.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Well, I am thinking to send a fresh referral letter again with all details saying that the salary credited in that bank in that account number from the company.




Yup. Good idea. You could additionally talk to the bank (if the salary account was in the same bank as the company’s account) and see if they can give an official statement stating that all of those credits were salary credits from xxxx company 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ECE_PR said:


> I think you will get the grant email soon


If it says finalised, then just go to the Details->message section and see the email id to which correspondence is sent. Also if sent you can find your grant letters there as pdf attachments.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Yes abhishekshroff, that's the whole cry about.
> 
> Well, they have asked for proof of employment evidence.
> 
> And the tricky part is since the bank statements provided for my employer doesn't show up the company's name in the transactions, they couldn't decide whether it's the salary from the same company or not.




Did they simply ask you for more employment evidence ? Or did they specifically say that the bank statements don’t have the employer name ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Did they simply ask you for more employment evidence ? Or did they specifically say that the bank statements don’t have the employer name ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


They specifically mentioned this.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> They specifically mentioned this.




That’s really strange. Never read something like this, can you not tell them to see the payment dates on your payslips and match that with the bank statement transactions ? Or your payslips don’t mention your bank details ? Or aren’t the amounts the same ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> That’s really strange. Never read something like this, can you not tell them to see the payment dates on your payslips and match that with the bank statement transactions ? Or your payslips don’t mention your bank details ? Or aren’t the amounts the same ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I guess they are lazy enough to do that. I submitted my offer letter and all the salary slips along with Form 16s until the time I filed for the visa. But it's strange to see that they require the same information again for that tenure unlike for the period after I filed for the visa.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am in very complicated situation and need some help if someone has faced the same problem. I will consult registered migration agent but in case someone has got any inputs.

I came to Australia last year in June 2017 on 457 visa with status as married. She is in India. Since August 2017 we are not even talking and living as separated, Divorce process is very long and taking time. Now , I have got Invitation to apply for PR, what status I need to show to the Australian department and what documents I need to show to them.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear experts,

After log in to my immiaccount I found following message. What does it mean?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> After log in to my immiaccount I found following message. What does it mean?


It means exactly what it says my friend (most of us have the same message)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sara2905 said:


> Yes abhishekshroff, that's the whole cry about.
> Well, they have asked for proof of employment evidence.
> And the tricky part is since the bank statements provided for my employer doesn't show up the company's name in the transactions, they couldn't decide whether it's the salary from the same company or not.


Do your bank statements give an account name for credits in general? 

I haven't tinkered with any settings but my salary credits on my bank statements are all labelled "salary company name, company name payroll" 

Perhaps your company hasn't coded / labelled them such? 

What are you planning to do?

Edit: saw you state that you are going to provide evidence to show that the account number associated with your salary credits belong to the relevant company, makes sense. All the best


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> I think, You can view the status and download grant letter from immi account
> 
> Also, check your spam mails as well...


How does he know his application is finalized? I also lodged May 19th I have not received anything bro, how to check my application, please guide me.:ranger:


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hey Ron,

Can you let me know your points pls?

Thanks!



Ronsingh24 said:


> I have one query guys .. I got co contact on 25th may , responded on 13th june ..but my immiaccount shows under my application updated on 9th july .why is like that ??


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> hey ron,
> 
> can you let me know your points pls?
> 
> ...


75+5


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jst login to immi account and look at the status for ur 190 application.



venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > I think, You can view the status and download grant letter from immi account
> ...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Yes abhishekshroff, that's the whole cry about.
> 
> Well, they have asked for proof of employment evidence.
> 
> And the tricky part is since the bank statements provided for my employer doesn't show up the company's name in the transactions, they couldn't decide whether it's the salary from the same company or not.




Have they gone out of their mind? I'm a banker and can say that transferring party is barely reflected on the statements. You should get a letter from your branch stating this and send it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys I sense that grants after CO contact are taking longer than 2 months in most cases. This is really unfair when current applications are getting grants in a record time. 

What an absurd system of leaving the backlog grow even bigger. 

The only explanation I can think of is that the process is deliberately being slowed 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Jst login to immi account and look at the status for ur 190 application.


Just it shows submitted mode only bro.


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Still in progress thn... hope you get it soon....


venkat said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Jst login to immi account and look at the status for ur 190 application.
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Still in progress thn... hope you get it soon....


Which side can I see bro, left side or right side?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Which side can I see bro, left side or right side?


Application Satus: Received Mode only.


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

I mean, Once the application moves to finalize, we shld be able to see the details and download grant letter


venkat said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > Which side can I see bro, left side or right side?
> ...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys has a anyone or other applicants you're aware of receive their grants after CO contact without pressing the IP button? Will such application be overlooked in the queue?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello experts
Currently my 190 file is under further assessment after co contact.
1 query , I ve got job interview from the state other than my sponsored state. Is it ok to go for interview and if the luck gave me the job . Is it ok to work in other state? 
What should I do friends


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys we have recently recived our grant and planning our BM on January, just wondering has anyone used IOM to purchased their tickets? Is it useful? Because from our country its quite expensive for additional kilos in baggage=) We wanted to have more kilos in our luggage. Thanks


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All, need some help on filling form 80 for 190 visa lodge. The form 80 PDF is not allowing to insert my signature, so should I take print out, sign and scan? Or is it an issue with my PDF software...and can I lodge the visa application and upload the form later? Does 190 application allow uploading documents later? Please help.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi All, need some help on filling form 80 for 190 visa lodge. The form 80 PDF is not allowing to insert my signature, so should I take print out, sign and scan? Or is it an issue with my PDF software...and can I lodge the visa application and upload the form later? Does 190 application allow uploading documents later? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




You can print, sign and scan the signature page. Then combine with rest of the pages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

rmb8 said:


> Hi guys we have recently recived our grant and planning our BM on January, just wondering has anyone used IOM to purchased their tickets? Is it useful? Because from our country its quite expensive for additional kilos in baggage=) We wanted to have more kilos in our luggage. Thanks




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate, will the application allow submitting documents after lodging?


shekar.ym said:


> You can print, sign and scan the signature page. Then combine with rest of the pages
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks mate, will the application allow submitting documents after lodging?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Yes you can upload docs after lodge but you can’t delete already uploaded docs.

Remember there are only 60 slots for doc uploads. Don’t use up all. Keep few open just in case CO asks for additional docs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok thanks a lot

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Yes you can upload docs after lodge but you can’t delete already uploaded docs.
> 
> Remember there are only 60 slots for doc uploads. Don’t use up all. Keep few open just in case CO asks for additional docs
> 
> ...


Hey mate, a quick question. Did you schedule your medicals through 'My health declarations' or post lodging your application through Immiaccount?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

A follow on question, regarding the documents to be uploaded.

1. How many bank statements do folks really submit? i.e. do you merge all months' statements into one pdf and submit one doc per year? Or is it only one per quarter/half-year?

Does the system allow us to upload zipped files, or is it only pdfs?

2. Besides the employment reference letters (with RnR), payslips, tax statements(26AS, Form 16, Notice of Assessment for Singapore) and bank statements - do we need to submit any other form of evidence to support employment?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hi 
I got the 190 invitation to apply from QLD.

I have a issue while creating a HAP I'd.

There is no option available for 190 visa. Only option available for 189.

Can you help me how to generate HAP I'd 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> A follow on question, regarding the documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 1. How many bank statements do folks really submit? i.e. do you merge all months' statements into one pdf and submit one doc per year? Or is it only one per quarter/half-year?
> 
> ...


1. One pdf per employer is fine, making it easy for CO to read is good for fast grant.
_You can attach files up to 5MB in size with the following extensions: bmp, dcm, doc, docx, dot, gif, jpg, pdf, png, ppt, pptx, rtf, txt, xls, xlsx._


2. What you have listed will suffice.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

rajhan said:


> 1. One pdf per employer is fine, making it easy for CO to read is good for fast grant.
> _You can attach files up to 5MB in size with the following extensions: bmp, dcm, doc, docx, dot, gif, jpg, pdf, png, ppt, pptx, rtf, txt, xls, xlsx._
> 
> 
> 2. What you have listed will suffice.


Thanks mate. Btw, did you highlight your salary credits in bank statements? I may have to do this as I could only get a consolidated bank statement which runs into 9 pages per month.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks mate. Btw, did you highlight your salary credits in bank statements? I may have to do this as I could only get a consolidated bank statement which runs into 9 pages per month.


No, I didn't, but saw friends doing that.
BTW, if you have 9 pages per month, perhaps you cannot merge them in one file because it will probably oversize, 5 M max. per file.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Guys has a anyone or other applicants you're aware of receive their grants after CO contact without pressing the IP button? Will such application be overlooked in the queue?


Any experience with this please?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

rajhan said:


> No, I didn't, but saw friends doing that.
> BTW, if you have 9 pages per month, perhaps you cannot merge them in one file because it will probably oversize, 5 M max. per file.


Yeah, I am afraid that would be the case. Will explore other alternatives. Thanks.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi
> I got the 190 invitation to apply from QLD.
> 
> I have a issue while creating a HAP I'd.
> ...


For 190, you can no longer create HAP IDs before payment. You can generate them only after you pay and lodge your visa application 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding overseas police clearances. I got my UAE PCC as I lived there from 2003 and 2009. I applied through UAE embassy in Canberra. It says the issuing date is 31/7/2018 but valid for 3 months.
> However for the purposes of Australian immigration, the validity is for 12 months ?
> ...



Does anybody have any clue with this?

Thanks


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


For DHA it's valid for 12months regardless of the 3 months validity given by UAE. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Does anybody have any clue with this?
> 
> Thanks


In my view, you shouldn't worry about that as DoHA considers this issued certificate to be valid for 12 months from issue date. If I were you, I would proceed to submit this PCC document as is.

"When is a police certificate required?
If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a* police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date*."

Just FYI. My Singapore PCC only has the date of issue, but no validity date as such.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> In my view, you shouldn't worry about that as DoHA considers this issued certificate to be valid for 12 months from issue date. If I were you, I would proceed to submit this PCC document as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same with the Indian PCC as well. There is only an issue date. No expiry or validity date


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> Yeah, I am afraid that would be the case. Will explore other alternatives. Thanks.


I had some files that were too large, and just got them compressed via PDF shrinking sites online.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> In my view, you shouldn't worry about that as DoHA considers this issued certificate to be valid for 12 months from issue date. If I were you, I would proceed to submit this PCC document as is.
> 
> "When is a police certificate required?
> If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.
> ...


Thank you so much. The reason why I ask this is because it was a pain getting the UAE pcc while not there. So in your case the certificate is good irrespective of what the UAE authorities say?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Thank you so much. The reason why I ask this is because it was a pain getting the UAE pcc while not there. So in your case the certificate is good irrespective of what the UAE authorities say?


Correct. That's my interpretation of this line from DoHA. There was no reference to get a 12-month valid PCC anywhere.

"For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."

Btw, my PCCs are from India and Singapore.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I had some files that were too large, and just got them compressed via PDF shrinking sites online.


Thanks again PI. I will try this then.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

I had another question.

Under character requirements for 190, it says that I have to upload Form 80, From 1221 and CV for faster processing. 

1) Form 80 and Form 1221 can be included in the attach more documents. Where do I include the CV?

2) In Form 80, do we only have to provide education which includes after high school. Meaning bachelor, masters . In my CV, I have included bachelors and masters and no high school.

3) I am not claiming any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience. However should I include all employment in eoi and form 80? Since no points are being claimed for employment, that means no documents to be uploaded such as payslips, tax documents etc ?

4) I am claiming points for regional study and would want to attach my bank statements and lease for proof i lived in a regional area. Where should I include that ?

5) Since I have visited Pakistan, where do I upload the polio certificate ?

6) In form 80, they ask for tourist visa rejection. I had a tourist visa rejection from canada and later got acceptance after applied second time. Is there an section to upload these letters ?

7) Where do I upload my social security card from USA ?

Help would be appreciated.

Cheers everyone


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I did visa lodge May 19 guys, I have not received anything yet, I saw today morning AUS gave grants for May 22, 25 today, I have total 1+2(total 3 applicants), what happened to my application, I uploaded 60 files may be the reason they do slow my application process for grant, totally I have no idea what happened? God knows what happened :fingerscrossed:


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Sure Thanks a lot.
> 
> Yes I did claim points for experience, Out of my 9 yrs of experience 4 years was deducted for ACS, But i submitted employment documents for the entire 9 years.


Congratulations on your Grant! I'm working to apply in anticipation of an NSW 190. I received the NSW PreInvite and have applied for an invite. For my ACS skills assessment, I only submitted employment reference letters which worked fine because they provided salary info, roles & Responsibilities, and dates. For the Visa Lodge, I want to submit only the necessary documents. 

I would be grateful if you could help me answer the following:

(1)For the employment documents, did you submit payslips for all the 9 years? Or only a single one from current employer (the DHA website says: "a payslip from your current employment should also be included"). 

(2) Many posters have talked about bank statements showing deposits of their salaries etc. The DHA page doesn't mention Bank Statements. Can I just submit PaySlips instead? 

Thank you!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

envyajr said:


> Congratulations on your Grant! I'm working to apply in anticipation of an NSW 190. I received the NSW PreInvite and have applied for an invite. For my ACS skills assessment, I only submitted employment reference letters which worked fine because they provided salary info, roles & Responsibilities, and dates. For the Visa Lodge, I want to submit only the necessary documents.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could help me answer the following:
> 
> ...


Just curious - where do you exactly see this line 'a payslip from your current employment'?
This link says you need to submit a variety of documents.

"Proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:


 payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
 contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
 employment references
 any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.

"


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

What all forms we need to fill for applying to 190 visa.
cheers


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is Immi Department working on Saturdays again?!? 

4 grants today listed on Immitracker, not bad. However, I agree with some members that the backlog for cases with CO contact lodged in March or earlier is not understandable...


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> I had another question.
> 
> Under character requirements for 190, it says that I have to upload Form 80, From 1221 and CV for faster processing.
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

IDENTIFICATION DOCUMENTS?
does passport suffice or any other document needed?

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> IDENTIFICATION DOCUMENTS?
> does passport suffice or any other document needed?
> ...


Passport plus birth certificate suffice.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

One of employment that was used to meet the skills requirement falls outside the last 10 years, infact it was 12 years ago. I only have the reference letter on letterhead, but nothing else like pay slips, tax statements, pf etc....it was only 6 months and the pay was less so I didn't bother about getting the PF account. I do have bank statements that show salary credited, but doesn't tell the name of the organization.

Can someone advise if I should submit that experience in the 190 visa..I am concerned because I am submitting so many documents for last 10 yrs but just one document - emp reference for that employment. Given that the visa application clearly mention last 10 years, I am not sure what to do.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Accepted offer on the house, let’s hope grant comes in the next 8 weeks!! Day 173 and counting!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Fila said:


> Another week over no grant no co contact lodged on 26 march yet to see a case like mine almost all of them got grants or co contact .


Mar 20th for me, still hanging on!!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello,

I have a confusion. When filing eoi section of education, should i put my bachelors first followed by master or masters followed by bachelors. 

I have a skills assessment from ICAA based on my overseas bachelors degree in accounting. I am also doing a 2 year Australian masters degree in accounting but not getting that assessed since already did the skills assessment with bachelors.

Do I have to include the Australian masters in EOI or in form 80?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Accepted offer on the house, let’s hope grant comes in the next 8 weeks!! Day 173 and counting!


The rest of our lives go on, congrats on getting an offer worth accepting! Big milestone in and of itself


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Immi Account Down?*

Is Immiaccount down, everytime i login it redirects me to Homeaffairs home page? Pardon my ignorance if this has already been answered.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

In Form 80 :

Part Q – Associated people
42 Do you have a partner?
Partner includes wife, husband, fiancé, boyfriend, girlfriend, significant other and de facto.
If widowed you must give details for your deceased partner.
No
Yes Give details
(If not living, write ‘DECEASED’ in ‘Country of current residence’ column)

Do I need to provide details of my ex-wife even If I am separated.? Please suggest.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Accepted offer on the house, let’s hope grant comes in the next 8 weeks!! Day 173 and counting!
> ...


Thanks! One step closer hopefully!! Just need that email and we’ll be good!!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a confusion. When filing eoi section of education, should i put my bachelors first followed by master or masters followed by bachelors.
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


I feel should be in descending order. Irrespective, all the qualifications shallbe captured. If you are not claiming points for education degree or do not have assessment for the same, mentioning will be of little use. Rest there are experts who can assist. 

Hope this helps. 
Cheers!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

What is vac2 invoice when is it needed


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Is there any known NSW invitations for Telecommunication Network Engineers (263312-non pro rata)? 

How long do I have to wait with 65 + 5 ? Any idea? 

190 DOE: 30 August 

Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> I feel should be in descending order. Irrespective, all the qualifications shallbe captured. If you are not claiming points for education degree or do not have assessment for the same, mentioning will be of little use. Rest there are experts who can assist.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers!


Sorry I got confused a little bit. I have assessment for my overseas bachelors degree in accounting which is equivalent to an Australian bachelor and that is going to give me 15 points. 

However, for my Australian masters, i do not have skill assessment but still want to claim aus study points since it is a 2 year degree.

Want to know that can i claim 5 points for Australian study even if my skills assessment is based on my overseas bachelor ?

Cheers and thank you


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Sorry I got confused a little bit. I have assessment for my overseas bachelors degree in accounting which is equivalent to an Australian bachelor and that is going to give me 15 points.
> 
> However, for my Australian masters, i do not have skill assessment but still want to claim aus study points since it is a 2 year degree.
> 
> ...


In your original quote, you said "I am also doing a 2 year Australian masters degree", which I believe clearly means you have not finished your course of studies and have not been conferred a degree yet. Unless it was a typo, I don't believe you can claim 5 points there if you are still studying for your degree.

The link (I'm still a newbieon this forum so I am not allowed to post the link just yet) regarding Australian Study Requirements says this:

(1)"Proof that you meet the Australian study requirement:

-course transcripts
-a completion letter from the educational institution that shows:
-the dates the course began and ended
-the date the course requirements were met "

The Points Table on the Home Affairs website says this:

(2)"At least one degree, diploma or trade qualification from an Australian educational institution that meets the Australian study requirement"

I believe that both (1) and (2) require completion of the course of study and award of degree to qualify for those 5 points. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I lodged my visa on 29 March 2018, and got CO contact on 26 July 2018 for my PCC and employment. I uploaded up employment, and the invoice of my PCC to them, and informed them on the last day of the 28 days, because my PCC is different as HK PCC is delivered directly to them, not through me. I still haven't heard anything from DHA, should I be worried? When i will likely to hear from them?
Thanks.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ykhawaja said:


> Sorry I got confused a little bit. I have assessment for my overseas bachelors degree in accounting which is equivalent to an Australian bachelor and that is going to give me 15 points.
> 
> However, for my Australian masters, i do not have skill assessment but still want to claim aus study points since it is a 2 year degree.
> 
> ...


As envyajr has said you need to have completed your Australian course to claim points for it. You'll have to provide your course certificate to prove you have achieved that. 

A one year diploma would have been enough to meet the Australian study requirement but only after it's finalised.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

envyajr said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I got confused a little bit. I have assessment for my overseas bachelors degree in accounting which is equivalent to an Australian bachelor and that is going to give me 15 points.
> ...


Than you for your time. My point is that when I complete the degree and get the academic transcript and completion letter for my Australian degree, could I then claim the points for Australian study ?

I apologize if I caused confusion


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hey guys, I lodged my visa on 29 March 2018, and got CO contact on 26 July 2018 for my PCC and employment. I uploaded up employment, and the invoice of my PCC to them, and informed them on the last day of the 28 days, because my PCC is different as HK PCC is delivered directly to them, not through me. I still haven't heard anything from DHA, should I be worried? When i will likely to hear from them?
> Thanks.


Folks have waited a very short time to a very long time after submitting docos asked by a CO - if I recall right you are using an agent, have they confirmed that the PCC has been received by DHA?


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just out of curiosity how long does it take to receive a grant after CO contact especially if the CO has only requested for OZ PCC? Now I know that every case is different but any approximates? I got CO contact asking for PCC and submitted on the same day.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Sorry I got confused a little bit. I have assessment for my overseas bachelors degree in accounting which is equivalent to an Australian bachelor and that is going to give me 15 points.
> 
> However, for my Australian masters, i do not have skill assessment but still want to claim aus study points since it is a 2 year degree.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Anyone?


We included CV under work experience as other document.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,
Is there anyone waiting for grant for 190 (NSW) who lodged May 1st to 19th, I also lodged May 19th, I have not received any hope yet, why they stopped me only, who did lodge may 22, 23, 25 all are got the Visa.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi
> I got the 190 invitation to apply from QLD.
> 
> I have a issue while creating a HAP I'd.
> ...


We are same boat now, I generated HAP ID for visa 189 (permanent) even my case is visa 190 QLD.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

quang said:


> We are same boat now, I generated HAP ID for visa 189 (permanent) even my case is visa 190 QLD.




You should not create a 189 HAP ID. It would complicate your case. What you could do, is pay your visa fees, and then generate the 190 HAP ID. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> You should not create a 189 HAP ID. It would complicate your case. What you could do, is pay your visa fees, and then generate the 190 HAP ID.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I just want to make sure about my health status before to pay a bunch of money (4 main applicant, 3 dependents)


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

quang said:


> I just want to make sure about my health status before to pay a bunch of money (4 main applicant, 3 dependents)




That makes sense I suppose. But, the downside to that is that you might get a CO contact 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> That makes sense I suppose. But, the downside to that is that you might get a CO contact
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Some of my friends in VN also did this way and still get the direct grant without CO contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

quang said:


> Some of my friends in VN also did this way and still get the direct grant without CO contact.


The changes - i.e. inability to generate HAP ID before submitting for 190 came into effect from 1 July 2018 - so your friends from VN submitted after 1 July 2018 with a HAP ID linked to a 189 request and got a DG for 190? 

Personally, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> What is vac2 invoice when is it needed


VAC2 = visa application charge 2, for GSM visas it is usually charged for applicants with a partner who is unable to demonstrate Functional English. 

I believe a certain sum of the money has to be used for English classes - others may have more info.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hey guys, I lodged my visa on 29 March 2018, and got CO contact on 26 July 2018 for my PCC and employment. I uploaded up employment, and the invoice of my PCC to them, and informed them on the last day of the 28 days, because my PCC is different as HK PCC is delivered directly to them, not through me. I still haven't heard anything from DHA, should I be worried? When i will likely to hear from them?
> Thanks.


See my timeline.
No news since 29 May asking for HK PCC.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Lodged on 23 May with Anzsco 261311! Still no updates


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi folks, just curious to know if anyone ever got direct grant for 190 visa after you have pre-submitted all the documents as required and CO never had to contact?

Also is there any specific timeline for the CO to get allocated for our 190 visa. Like lets say 3 months after submitting the visa??

Appreciate your answers!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

A little frustrated that what the CO asked for almost 50 days ago was something they already had at time of lodgement back in March.... yet I’m still waiting :0(( 180 days at the end of this week.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The changes - i.e. inability to generate HAP ID before submitting for 190 came into effect from 1 July 2018 - so your friends from VN submitted after 1 July 2018 with a HAP ID linked to a 189 request and got a DG for 190?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't risk it.


I'm confusing, could you show where it is from? this point "inability to generate HAP ID before submitting for 190 came into effect from 1 July 2018". Thanks.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

152 days after lodged
33 days after CO contact 
This waiting kills me........ 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I lodged my visa on 29 March 2018, and got CO contact on 26 July 2018 for my PCC and employment. I uploaded up employment, and the invoice of my PCC to them, and informed them on the last day of the 28 days, because my PCC is different as HK PCC is delivered directly to them, not through me. I still haven't heard anything from DHA, should I be worried? When i will likely to hear from them?
> ...


Yeah I did it through an agent. I asked my agent this afternoon, and he told me that there is no way to email the CO to see if he or she has received it. The only way to do is to wait. Not sure how long:/ any advice?


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

114 days after lodging, 7 days after CO contact.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

My case had "Finalised" on 5th September showing at my immiaccount (after 109 days of lodgement). No CO contact before. My agent uploaded all required documents including PCC, Medical, Form 80 etc at the time of application lodgment. But since 5th September until today no correspondence letter received. Also checked vevo but no updated there. Today I call DHA but they couldn't able to answer anything fruitful!! Just told me to wait. Very concerned now.. Does anyone faced before like that? Is it possible to delay the grant letter arrive after case finalised and updated the details in the vevo? Or chances to refused?? Highly appreciated Experts comment please...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Auzman said:


> My case had "Finalised" on 5th September showing at my immiaccount (after 109 days of lodgement). No CO contact before. My agent uploaded all required documents including PCC, Medical, Form 80 etc at the time of application lodgment. But since 5th September until today no correspondence letter received. Also checked vevo but no updated there. Today I call DHA but they couldn't able to answer anything fruitful!! Just told me to wait. Very concerned now.. Does anyone faced before like that? Is it possible to delay the grant letter arrive after case finalised and updated the details in the vevo? Or chances to refused?? Highly appreciated Experts comment please...




It is not a system bug for sure. You seriously need to grill the DHA contact centre saying when it says “finalised”, where the hell is the grant letter ? 
Ask them to wait, to transfer to the manager till you get a response. If it’s not finalised then ask them to change the status back to “under progress” and not mislead you. Be firm with them. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi All - received Golden email today.
Timeline: 
Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb 
70 points
Anzsco 271311 solicitor
Lodgement date - 09 March 
CO contact - 12 June (95 days) 
Grant - 10 September (90 days)
Total - 185 days 
Thanks to all for the support on this forum.
Hang in there - it will happen.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant*



Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Congrats!! I guess June CO contacts are being granted now. Mine is August - looks like it will take forever!


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice, hearty congratulations


Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Congratulations mate...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Congrats

Lodged 14 May
Co contact 29 aug
Replied 30 aug
Waiting for grant


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


such news give me hope.. the light at the end of the tunnel is real.

Hope to see JULY CO contact list being "demolished" too!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...




Congrats, can we please know what was the CO contact for ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I lodged my visa on 29 March 2018, and got CO contact on 26 July 2018 for my PCC and employment. I uploaded up employment, and the invoice of my PCC to them, and informed them on the last day of the 28 days, because my PCC is different as HK PCC is delivered directly to them, not through me. I still haven't heard anything from DHA, should I be worried? When i will likely to hear from them?
> ...


So they asked you for HK PCC on 29 May, and you haven't heard anything since then? That's such a long time I guess?


----------



## Durbansurfer (Jul 13, 2018)

The CO contact was for proof of my Wife’s English proficiency, which we had uploaded with the original application. My Wife has an Irish passport and so is exempt.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Durbansurfer said:


> The CO contact was for proof of my Wife’s English proficiency, which we had uploaded with the original application. My Wife has an Irish passport and so is exempt.


So many cases where docos already uploaded are asked for again, not sure if it's a handover issue from one CO to another.. Or legit some issue with immiaccount / the quality of the scans. 

Anyways... Congrats!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> Yeah I did it through an agent. I asked my agent this afternoon, and he told me that there is no way to email the CO to see if he or she has received it. The only way to do is to wait. Not sure how long:/ any advice?


Where was HK police supposed to send the PCC? If to the oz consulate / embassy then you could check with them. 

Otherwise that's tricky, did your agent click a button on immiaccount confirming that they have uploaded what they can and that the PCC is on the way? I'm sure DHA has many such cases, but I would upload a cover letter confirming so too, or a letter from HK police reiterating the process. 

Do keep the forum updated!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lodged 217 days ago co contact 108 days ago ..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...


 Congratulations mate


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Have lodged 190 today...hope everything goes well...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Have lodged 190 today...hope everything goes well...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Welcome to last lap of waiting!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Durbansurfer said:


> Hi All - received Golden email today.
> Timeline:
> Applied EOI for NSW - 21 Feb
> 70 points
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> 152 days after lodged
> 33 days after CO contact
> This waiting kills me........ 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


Yip, know that feeling!! 174 and 48 after CO


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Yip, know that feeling!! 174 and 48 after CO





lushan0729 said:


> 152 days after lodged
> 33 days after CO contact
> This waiting kills me........ 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


154 days and still waiting! no CO contact no grant


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

233 day's, no contact, no grant..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Yip, know that feeling!! 174 and 48 after CO
> ...


Lodged 217 days ago co contact 108 days ago ..😕


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Yip, know that feeling!! 174 and 48 after CO
> ...





masumbibm said:


> 233 day's, no contact, no grant..





Ronsingh24 said:


> EAU2452 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


180 days no co contact no grant 😞


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Fila said:


> EAU2452 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


This totally sucks for everyone! In my case, they asked for something I’d already submitted when I lodged, which makes it even more frustrating!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys, a troubling thought is creeping into my head that needs expert opinions:

I have submitted the PCC for the last 10+ years as instructed by DHA. Are we supposed to submit PCC since birth if we have lived in the same country since birth?

Lodgement: Mar 22,2018
CO Contact: July 16,2018 (missed PCC)
Grant: Fingers crossed this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

1337 said:


> Guys, a troubling thought is creeping into my head that needs expert opinions:
> 
> I have submitted the PCC for the last 10+ years as instructed by DHA. Are we supposed to submit PCC since birth if we have lived in the same country since birth?
> 
> ...


any country where you have stayed more than 12 months - you need a PCC


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> This totally sucks for everyone! In my case, they asked for something I’d already submitted when I lodged, which makes it even more frustrating!!! Grrr!!!




Hold your guns, we shall get it this week. Strong vibes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> any country where you have stayed more than 12 months - you need a PCC




I mean if there is no other country for that tenor and just the home country, is at least 10 years of PCC sufficient? 

PCC in my country is issued based on addresses lived at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

1337 said:


> I mean if there is no other country for that tenor and just the home country, is at least 10 years of PCC sufficient?
> 
> PCC in my country is issued based on addresses lived at.
> 
> ...


yes should be good.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> 233 day's, no contact, no grant..




You should make a call to the relevant office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Has anybody realized the newer cases are getting both the CO contact and grants sooner than the lodgements prior to closure of fiscal year? This should reduce the global processing times which have instead risen for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

1337 said:


> Has anybody realized the newer cases are getting both the CO contact and grants sooner than the lodgements prior to closure of fiscal year? This should reduce the global processing times which have instead risen for some reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fiscal year started on the 1st of July and according to immitracker, DHA has not even touched any cases forget CO contacts. However, DHA is clearing all the cases with or without CO contacts pending since Jan 2018,


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Fiscal year started on the 1st of July and according to immitracker, DHA has not even touched any cases forget CO contacts. However, DHA is clearing all the cases with or without CO contacts pending since Jan 2018,




You're right. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant*



jerryniks said:


> Fiscal year started on the 1st of July and according to immitracker, DHA has not even touched any cases forget CO contacts. However, DHA is clearing all the cases with or without CO contacts pending since Jan 2018,


Bang on! For post July 1 cases, DHA has hit the brakes!! I wonder when will that resume!!


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Welcome to last lap of waiting!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I did it through an agent. I asked my agent this afternoon, and he told me that there is no way to email the CO to see if he or she has received it. The only way to do is to wait. Not sure how long:/ any advice?
> ...


Yeah when my CO issued a letter to request the HKPCC. There's is a PO Box address Adelaide office that the HK Police would send it to through a registered post. 

I guess the HKPCC delays all the applicants from HK significantly because we don't get to see the certificate, as they directly send to the DHA Adelaide office. So frustrating.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Has anyone came across someone being granted 190 without the case officer asking for PCC?


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

120 days after visa lodge
13 days After CO contacted!!!
Come soon grant!!!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> jerryniks said:
> 
> 
> > Fiscal year started on the 1st of July and according to immitracker, DHA has not even touched any cases forget CO contacts. However, DHA is clearing all the cases with or without CO contacts pending since Jan 2018,
> ...


June cases still pending mate!!!


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > jwoo2104 said:
> ...


You can call HKPCC office for the status. You can even ask for the tracking number of the registered post they sent the PCC to oz.

For me, the PCC is sent 3 wks after apply, right within the published timeframe, However, registered posts in oz do not support tracking. So you never know if the PCC gets in the hand of CO.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


So I sent an email to HK police and they told me that my certificate is sent to DHA three weeks after my application as well. I just don't know if they have received it, and I'm waiting for my grant. So frustrated. What else can I do? Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

kc_santosh83 said:


> 120 days after visa lodge
> 13 days After CO contacted!!!
> Come soon grant!!!


that means 4 months 13 days after you got co contact is it? what Co asked Employment verification or any other documents.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I have not received yet any grant, I did visa lodge May 19th, why they stopped me I have no idea. Just I claimed 10 points of experience only, who are all claimed 15 points with Partner 5 points they got a invite.


__________________
Developer programmer 261312
Age: 30 Education: 15 Experience: 10 English:10 Partner: 5 SS:5

2018/01/10 PTE LRSW 74/90/70/82
2018/01/12 EOI for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/12 PreInvite for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/13 NSW applied for approval
2018/05/12 NSW SS approved
2018/05/19 190 NSW Lodged
Grant : N/A Yet


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jwoo2104 said:


> So I sent an email to HK police and they told me that my certificate is sent to DHA three weeks after my application as well. I just don't know if they have received it, and I'm waiting for my grant. So frustrated. What else can I do? Cheers


For you is okay bro, you got atleast CO for me no nothing yet Bro I did visa lodge May 19th...
__________________
Developer programmer 261312
Age: 30 Education: 15 Experience: 10 English:10 Partner: 5 SS:5

2018/01/10 PTE LRSW 74/90/70/82
2018/01/12 EOI for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/12 PreInvite for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/13 NSW applied for approval
2018/05/12 NSW SS approved
2018/05/19 190 NSW Lodged
Grant : N/A Yet


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

venkat said:


> For you is okay bro, you got atleast CO for me no nothing yet Bro I did visa lodge May 19th...
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...




Venkat, there can’t be anything you can do but patiently wait. Just be positive and believe that you’ll get it soon. Distract yourself and focus on something else. It’ll happen soon enough 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

While I thought it has been chaos and torturous for the 190 , I recieved a visa invite for 189, 1 year after submitting my EOI!!!!  

I had forgotten about that EOI!! ..


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

abhishekshroff said:


> Venkat, there can’t be anything you can do but patiently wait. Just be positive and believe that you’ll get it soon. Distract yourself and focus on something else. It’ll happen soon enough
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Patience play a vital role here...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

venkat said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > 120 days after visa lodge
> ...


May 14 visa lodge
29 aug co contact
They asked for 2 years bank st and wife’s English proof


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

loading254 said:


> While I thought it has been chaos and torturous for the 190 , I recieved a visa invite for 189, 1 year after submitting my EOI!!!!
> 
> I had forgotten about that EOI!! ..



How much points you have for 189?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> How much points you have for 189?


70 points


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> May 14 visa lodge
> 29 aug co contact
> They asked for 2 years bank st and wife’s English proof


To clarify, they asked for 2 years bank statements showing salary credit? Or for any other purpose? 

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> 70 points


What is your anzsco code? 

You might want to update the EOI September 2018 thread, good to know a 70-pointer was invited from Sep 2017


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

kc_santosh83 said:


> May 14 visa lodge
> 29 aug co contact
> They asked for 2 years bank st and wife’s English proof


Ohhh.My GOd. I did Visa Lodge May 19th with partner points, My wife took a salary by hand, so I clearly provided to them Salary Certificate, there Company mentioned Salary took it by hand on company letter head, luckily my wife company HR agreed to gave her Salary Certificate and she has 1 year payslips uploaded, I think AUS immigration is doing verification for this I hope I will get the grant soon.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Guys! Any idea if ANZSCO has anything to do with the way in which applications are picked for processing...I lodged on May 23 with ANZSCO 261311 and my status is still “received”...and in immi tracker I see a direct grant for someone who lodged their application on June 7...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

HPAB said:


> Guys! Any idea if ANZSCO has anything to do with the way in which applications are picked for processing...I lodged on May 23 with ANZSCO 261311 and my status is still “received”...and in immi tracker I see a direct grant for someone who lodged their application on June 7...


No worries bro I also lodged May 19th, There is no proper process, they can choose which one they want, wait and see the game what's going to happen?:boxing:


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

*Visa Grant*

Dear all,

I'm so glad today to have finally got my PR. I have been a silent spectator of this forum and thought I'd share my timeline with you guys.

Best of luck to all you guys
Cheers

Total points:65
State: TAS
Anzsco: 272511
190 Visa lodgement date: 28 May 2018
Direct Grant: 11 September 2018


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

*Visa Grant*

Dear all,

I'm so glad today to have finally got my PR. I have been a silent spectator of this forum and thought I'd share my timeline with you guys.

Best of luck to all you guys
Cheers

Total points:65
State: TAS
Onshore
Anzsco: 272511
190 Visa lodgement date: 28 May 2018
Direct Grant: 11 September 2018


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

S_S said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm so glad today to have finally got my PR. I have been a silent spectator of this forum and thought I'd share my timeline with you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Could you please give your points breakdown


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

S_S said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!! All the best for the move 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats Bro, Have you claimed points for your employment. 



S_S said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm so glad today to have finally got my PR. I have been a silent spectator of this forum and thought I'd share my timeline with you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Auzman said:


> My case had "Finalised" on 5th September showing at my immiaccount (after 109 days of lodgement). No CO contact before. My agent uploaded all required documents including PCC, Medical, Form 80 etc at the time of application lodgment. But since 5th September until today no correspondence letter received. Also checked vevo but no updated there. Today I call DHA but they couldn't able to answer anything fruitful!! Just told me to wait. Very concerned now.. Does anyone faced before like that? Is it possible to delay the grant letter arrive after case finalised and updated the details in the vevo? Or chances to refused?? Highly appreciated Experts comment please...


Dunno whether it is normal!!! when did you lodge? Did you get any CO contact?


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Folks, for all of us waiting for our golden mail, please be patient:ranger:. As cases without employment history tend to get their grant faster. I know 2 such application who applied without employment points and got their grant over the last week. 

Our cases are being analyzed and processed by the CO. Let's not compare with others and as seniors in the forums says, each case is unique with it's own unique documentation. 

Wish each of us get a speedy golden mail..


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

*Visa Grant*

My points breakdown is as follows:

Age-25
English-10
Education-15
Australian study-5
Australian Regional study-5
State nomination-5


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

I did not claim any points for employment


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

115 days done today no Grant and No CO Yet...

__________________
Developer programmer 261312
Age: 30 Education: 15 Experience: 10 English:10 Partner: 5 SS:5

2018/01/10 PTE LRSW 74/90/70/82
2018/01/12 EOI for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/12 PreInvite for 190 NSW @ 75 pts 
2018/04/13 NSW applied for approval
2018/05/12 NSW SS approved
2018/05/19 190 NSW Lodged
Grant : N/A Yet


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

S_S said:


> I did not claim any points for employment


God bless brother! enjoy the fruitful day...:clap2:


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

S_S said:


> My points breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Age-25
> English-10
> ...


Did you apply for TAS state nomination under category 1 TAS Graduate. Are you a UTAS graduate?


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

I lodged on 17th may. No CO contact at all.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Auzman said:


> I lodged on 17th may. No CO contact at all.


You and me same boat bro...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > My case had "Finalised" on 5th September showing at my immiaccount (after 109 days of lodgement). No CO contact before. My agent uploaded all required documents including PCC, Medical, Form 80 etc at the time of application lodgment. But since 5th September until today no correspondence letter received. Also checked vevo but no updated there. Today I call DHA but they couldn't able to answer anything fruitful!! Just told me to wait. Very concerned now.. Does anyone faced before like that? Is it possible to delay the grant letter arrive after case finalised and updated the details in the vevo? Or chances to refused?? Highly appreciated Experts comment please...
> ...


I applied 17th May. No CO contact at all.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

This waiting game ain't easy. I wonder what's happening with accountants. I see no grants coming our way.


----------



## Dv8989 (May 7, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Guys! Any idea if ANZSCO has anything to do with the way in which applications are picked for processing...I lodged on May 23 with ANZSCO 261311 and my status is still “received”...and in immi tracker I see a direct grant for someone who lodged their application on June 7...


Hi.. may I know ur points ?


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Did you apply for TAS state nomination under category 1 TAS Graduate. Are you a UTAS graduate?


Yes, I am an UTAS Graduate.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Auzman said:


> I lodged on 17th may. No CO contact at all.


What is Ur ANZSCO code bro?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

S_S said:


> Yes, I am an UTAS Graduate.


Ok, did you have any job while you applied. Secondly, I am confused about the financial declaration form. How much money I need to show. I have heard that they do not ask for evidence. What happened in your case ?


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Now my status on ImmiAcc shows "Initial Assessment". Any ideas as to how many rounds of assessments or stages a visa application undergoes before reaching the grant?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

What gives me some assurance while in this waiting game is, I applied and paid them my money!!.

At some point, they will have to give me a visa or not.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Now my status on ImmiAcc shows "Initial Assessment". Any ideas as to how many rounds of assessments or stages a visa application undergoes before reaching the grant?


Did they emailed or contact you for any documents
If not you may get your grant soon
Initial assessment means your case had been opened or looked by CO


----------



## S_S (Sep 11, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Ok, did you have any job while you applied. Secondly, I am confused about the financial declaration form. How much money I need to show. I have heard that they do not ask for evidence. What happened in your case ?


I did not have a job offer. Though, I did provide Job search evidence (Vacancies available for my profession and how do my qualifications relate to their selection criteria). 
Also, I have family that already lives in Tasmania and are residents. 
I did not provide any financial declaration form. However, I did provide bank statements.
There is no minimum amount required, but they will look into it in an assessment of an application. I did find on some other state websites wherein they did recommend a certain amount. I'd suggest to check all other state websites and consult an authorized agent in order to make an informed decision as I cannot give you a number on how much to show because each case has its own unique characteristics.
They look at your case in a more holistic way I'd suppose. I mean it's not one criterion but the overall picture of your employability and being able to financially sustain yourself in Tasmania if you do not already have a job.
To be honest I just followed the instructions on the Tas Gov and DIBP website and front-loaded all the required documents with my application.


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

Hello guys,

I applied for subclass 190 (NSW) 78 days ago. I uploaded everything except for my bank statement as I read somewhere that bank statement isn't that important for onshore candidates. That said, from what I have read in this thread it seems that most people do submit it. So I am wondering whether I should upload it now? There has been no CO contact yet and my status is still "Received". If I upload the bank statement now, will this affect my case in any way? Also if I do put up my bank statement should I highlight the salary entries and cut out other stuff from the bank statement?

Thanks


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

fur866 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for subclass 190 (NSW) 78 days ago. I uploaded everything except for my bank statement as I read somewhere that bank statement isn't that important for onshore candidates. That said, from what I have read in this thread it seems that most people do submit it. So I am wondering whether I should upload it now? There has been no CO contact yet and my status is still "Received". If I upload the bank statement now, will this affect my case in any way? Also if I do put up my bank statement should I highlight the salary entries and cut out other stuff from the bank statement?
> 
> Thanks


Upload bank statements as well. It doesn't matter if you are onshore or offshore. It adds more evidence for your visa application 
btw you can upload anytime


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

ECE_PR said:


> Upload bank statements as well. It doesn't matter if you are onshore or offshore. It adds more evidence for your visa application
> btw you can upload anytime


Thanks mate for the prompt reply. Should I cut out extra details from the statement and only highlight my salary entries ?


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*5 Months*

Hi All,

As of today its been 5 months since the lodge and one co contact. 
I was onshore applicant.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Did they emailed or contact you for any documents
> If not you may get your grant soon
> Initial assessment means your case had been opened or looked by CO


Well, I got it as an update in my account. I am being asked for the employment evidence of my present and two past employers, one of them being unclear on the bank statements resulting in uncertainty of my salary proof.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Well, I got it as an update in my account. I am being asked for the employment evidence of my present and two past employers, one of them being unclear on the bank statements resulting in uncertainty of my salary proof.


Hi,

May I know what docs you attached initially to prove your employment?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

S_S said:


> I did not have a job offer. Though, I did provide Job search evidence (Vacancies available for my profession and how do my qualifications relate to their selection criteria).
> Also, I have family that already lives in Tasmania and are residents.
> I did not provide any financial declaration form. However, I did provide bank statements.
> There is no minimum amount required, but they will look into it in an assessment of an application. I did find on some other state websites wherein they did recommend a certain amount. I'd suggest to check all other state websites and consult an authorized agent in order to make an informed decision as I cannot give you a number on how much to show because each case has its own unique characteristics.
> ...



Ok.
This is my current breakdown

age 30 points
english 20 points
education 15 points
aus study 5 points
regional 5 points
state 5 points
80 points

I am volunteering right now and also have done on campus jobs at the uni. Volunteering just to show my commitment to the state. 

However generally speaking, from your point of view if a person has studied for 2 years in tasmania with volunteering and job experience with superior english will have his chances improved.

Regarding other states, since I am only applying for Tasmania maybe that figure does not employ to me. It is hard to secure a full time job in Tasmania if you dont have PR


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Did they emailed or contact you for any documents
> ...


That means you got CO contact, upload those files the status changes to further assessment


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I have a couple of questions regarding the commitment period for 190 NSW.
I posted this in a new thread but didn’t get much traction, was hoping someone could share some info on this.

I am currently living and working in Melbourne, I understand that if the application is successful it is a moral obligation to fulfil the 2 year commitment to the state government to live in NSW, which I am happy to do so. 

My questions are:

Do I have to commence that period immediately once the visa is granted? 
Can I remain in Victoria for majority of time during the first 1 - 3 months while I travel up there for job / accommodation hunting only when necessary? 
Once I secure a job / if the 3 months deadline I set for myself is up I am happy to make the big move regardless. 
This is mainly because currently I am living with my friend in Melbourne (who is also the owner) and enjoying very low rent. Being able to secure a job in Sydney before I make the move would help tremendously, financially speaking.

Logistically, what is actually involved during that 2 years of commitment?
I am aware that there’s a form for new arrivals to fill in. Will I have to regularly check in with the state government with documents such as prove of address etc? 

Can I work from home for a company in another state while living in NSW?
I am asking this because I might be able to make arrangement with my current employer (VIC) to let me work from home while I live in NSW for a fixed period of time to help me transit while I job hunt locally and help the company wrap up / hand-over the projects that I am working on in the meantime. 

Any inputs would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Can I apply for visa if a FIR is lodged in India , I am in the process of getting FIR quashed.
I am separated and my ex wife registered false 498a FIR against me. Please suggest if someone has any references. 
Thanks


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can I apply for visa if a FIR is lodged in India , I am in the process of getting FIR quashed.
> I am separated and my ex wife registered false 498a FIR against me. Please suggest if someone has any references.
> Thanks




Yes you can apply visa but you may not get visa grant until FIR Is solved, they may refuse visa or it may delayed 


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara2905 said:


> Well, I got it as an update in my account. I am being asked for the employment evidence of my present and two past employers, one of them being unclear on the bank statements resulting in uncertainty of my salary proof.


Did you claim points for these?


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can I apply for visa if a FIR is lodged in India , I am in the process of getting FIR quashed.
> I am separated and my ex wife registered false 498a FIR against me. Please suggest if someone has any references.
> Thanks




Yes you can apply visa but you may not get visa grant until FIR Is solved, they may refuse visa or it may delayed 


189 lodged-31 MAY
EXTERNAL AUDITOR


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

167 days since lodgement and 59 days since CO contact. 
CMON!!! Why can’t they hurry up ?!?!?! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I've been reading this forum for a while and I thought about posting something myself. 
I sent an EOI for QLD on 05/09/2018, my agent called them to check a couple of things and they mentioned the processing time is about 4 weeks, can any one relate?

I have 70 points btw. 

Cheers!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading this forum for a while and I thought about posting something myself.
> 
> ...




That seems about accurate. They generally follow a first come first processed policy. They’re processing the applications from the first week of August now. It’s seems logical then to assume that they take about 4 weeks to process applications. In my case, I was lucky as I was one of the first ones to apply in the new year 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> 167 days since lodgement and 59 days since CO contact.
> CMON!!! Why can’t they hurry up ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


same frustration here my friend!!.. It can get depressing man!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know what docs you attached initially to prove your employment?


I could attach a statutory declaration along with my offer letter and payslips for those three employers.
To that, the immi people required a reference letter for the past employer

For the second one, I was to send the salary evidence as they were not able to identify the salary from the same employer from my bank statements and my salary slips.

The third one, saying for more evidence of communication /contract on letter head as only stat dec received.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

loading254 said:


> same frustration here my friend!!.. It can get depressing man!




It’s not just depressing, my life is stuck here..... can’t do anything. Why can’t they just do things in order ? I fail to understand. Jan Feb and then March. Not jump to April and May without completing the pending applications. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> That means you got CO contact, upload those files the status changes to further assessment


Yep, I could understand that as my current status says 'Final assessment'. Haven't seen this status before here so wanted to confirm that how many assessments they carry on with.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> That seems about accurate. They generally follow a first come first processed policy. They’re processing the applications from the first week of August now. It’s seems logical then to assume that they take about 4 weeks to process applications. In my case, I was lucky as I was one of the first ones to apply in the new year
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks mate. 
I was gonna apply on 02/07 but they moved the points up to 65 so I had to get superior English first.
My visa is will expire in December so I need them to be quick! For the 189 I only have 65 points so I'm not expecting an invitation soon, even though for my occupation there aren't many applicants (physiotherapist).


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> I could attach a statutory declaration along with my offer letter and payslips for those three employers.
> To that, the immi people required a reference letter for the past employer
> 
> For the second one, I was to send the salary evidence as they were not able to identify the salary from the same employer from my bank statements and my salary slips.
> ...


Gosh! They're really grilling you mate!

Good luck!


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> It’s not just depressing, my life is stuck here..... can’t do anything. Why can’t they just do things in order ? I fail to understand. Jan Feb and then March. Not jump to April and May without completing the pending applications.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Sometimes, the reason could be your CO is on long time leave, nothing you can do.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

15th March application filed and 3 July assessment commencement, but no news after that. Accountants are struggling.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

casweekar said:


> 15th March application filed and 3 July assessment commencement, but no news after that. Accountants are struggling.


Yes true .
I got co contact on 25th may 
. After that just waiting ..


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> It’s not just depressing, my life is stuck here..... can’t do anything. Why can’t they just do things in order ? I fail to understand. Jan Feb and then March. Not jump to April and May without completing the pending applications.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Hi Randeep,

As you are aware, same is the situation in 189 as well...with one hand DHA is distributing grants to those who are 3-4 months old and on other hand few Jan applicants like me, 251 days waiting even without a single CO contact.

In the past, I have never seen such an ugly attitude of DHA.

Just like March guys are stuck in 190, likewise Jan guys are stuck in 189.

However, out of my experience - I can say that - CO contact cases could be considered as 90% solved, only a matter of time, CO is bound to respond some day.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Randeep,
> 
> As you are aware, same is the situation in 189 as well...with one hand DHA is distributing grants to those who are 3-4 months old and on other hand few Jan applicants like me, 251 days waiting even without a single CO contact.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that GunBun, I really hope that CO contact means that all other documents have been checked and no other documents will be requested. If that happens, someone at the DHA call centre will get a hearing from me. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Randeep,
> 
> As you are aware, same is the situation in 189 as well...with one hand DHA is distributing grants to those who are 3-4 months old and on other hand few Jan applicants like me, 251 days waiting even without a single CO contact.
> 
> ...




On another note, I think you personally should start bothering them by calling them everyday. DHA call centres are helpless but at times they slip some responses regarding the progress of your application. I’ve tried this before...


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> On another note, I think you personally should start bothering them by calling them everyday. DHA call centres are helpless but at times they slip some responses regarding the progress of your application. I’ve tried this before...
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Thanks, I am going to wait till Friday as they are processing some Jan grants at the moment.

Will call/e-mail on Monday....during the auspicious season of Ganpati Bappa


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Guys, I am also sailing in the same boat. 

Lodgment date is 28/02/18 (221111- Accountant General)
CO Contacted on 30/07/18 for PTE report.
Since then no news.... its been almost 44 days since CO contact and total 196 days in total...... Really frustrating..






randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that GunBun, I really hope that CO contact means that all other documents have been checked and no other documents will be requested. If that happens, someone at the DHA call centre will get a hearing from me.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Randeep,
> ...


Can't comment for myself, because my co contact was only intimation regarding assessment commencement.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

150 days post lodgement 
31 days since CO contact for PTE online report 
Waiting is painful 😖


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

VK19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the commitment period for 190 NSW.
> I posted this in a new thread but didn’t get much traction, was hoping someone could share some info on this.
> ...


I also have same query. I am thinking to inform state that need some time to migrate from another state.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*109 days after lodgement*

Hi Guys,
I lodged my Visa application on 27th May and today is 109 days. People applying after me have already got their grants and this is starting to stress me. I have applied under Civil Engineer category with 5 points for overseas employment. The application status is still showing RECEIVED and they haven't done any verifications yet. I saw a June applicant being granted with employment verification. I just don't understand how the immigration system of Australia works. Moreover, I am an onshore applicant. Too many things to worry about but still expecting a direct grant as I have provided every single document to prove my claims. Good luck and be patient


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

VK19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the commitment period for 190 NSW.
> I posted this in a new thread but didn’t get much traction, was hoping someone could share some info on this.
> ...


Please see my answers in bold above.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

116 days since Visa applied and 10 days and counting since CO contact.

A bit worried that current trends are showing that once CO contacts you, your application pretty much get dumped back into the pile, with very random timelines for grants.

Hoping for the best and convinced myself to look forward to at least a December grant.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

This is regarding Form 80 and Form 1221. I have filled up both the pdf files. Now, Do I need to take print of all the pages , signed the last page and again scan all the pages, combine them and upload.
It seems very time consuming. Please suggest.

Cheers,
Tanzeem


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

You can just print the page that you have to sign and attach it with rest of the file using Adobe Pdf, as simple that.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is regarding Form 80 and Form 1221. I have filled up both the pdf files. Now, Do I need to take print of all the pages , signed the last page and again scan all the pages, combine them and upload.
> It seems very time consuming. Please suggest.
> ...


You can split document using pdf splitter and print/scan only last page then combine again.
Website for split n combine Ilovepdf 
This is what I did


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Lordgopi said:


> 116 days since Visa applied and 10 days and counting since CO contact.
> 
> A bit worried that current trends are showing that once CO contacts you, your application pretty much get dumped back into the pile, with very random timelines for grants.
> 
> Hoping for the best and convinced myself to look forward to at least a December grant.:fingerscrossed:


What Co asked bro?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

venkat said:


> What Co asked bro?


She asked for my children's passport and birth certificate details, which were already scanned and uploaded. The file/docs originally uploaded was probably corrupted i guess.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Lordgopi said:


> She asked for my children's passport and birth certificate details, which were already scanned and uploaded. The file/docs originally uploaded was probably corrupted i guess.


Ohhh..Okay bro ...


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

casweekar said:


> 15th March application filed and 3 July assessment commencement, but no news after that. Accountants are struggling.


29th March lodgement and 30th July commencement email. Nothing after that 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

VK19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the commitment period for 190 NSW.
> I posted this in a new thread but didn’t get much traction, was hoping someone could share some info on this.
> ...


If you're application is approved, what you'll get is a PR and not a temporary visa or a conditional work permit. The Two year doesn't start from Day 1 of PR. It starts from the time when you permanently move there, even if that's after 4 years of getting PR. There will be some surveys and living as a resident and contributing to the economy.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Lordgopi said:


> She asked for my children's passport and birth certificate details, which were already scanned and uploaded. The file/docs originally uploaded was probably corrupted i guess.


So annoying to see this happening.

Were the documents uploaded in the correct sections?


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Please see my answers in bold above.


Thank you so much for your response. Really appreciate that.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So annoying to see this happening.
> 
> Were the documents uploaded in the correct sections?


Hey PrettyIsotonic, did you manage to get a letter for Spore PCC before a CO was allocated?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey PrettyIsotonic, did you manage to get a letter for Spore PCC before a CO was allocated?


Yes mate - except I wrote the letter myself,

Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached. 

Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging. 

Knowing Singapore is a stickler for legalese and letters that sound authoritative I wrote the following - which is 100% accurate for the record.

I also attached my EOI ID points table (didn't want to attach the EOI PDF that has all my details). The non-personal info contents of my letter are below:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes mate - except I wrote the letter myself,
> 
> Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached.
> 
> ...


I've received my PCC using similar approach (though I did not write any separate letter) as well. As a non-Singaporean, I had to make an appeal for COC first using "Appeal by Non-Singapore citizens to apply for certificate of clearance" and then the actual COC using a separate application online.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes mate - except I wrote the letter myself,
> 
> Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached.
> 
> ...



I see, the thing is I only worked in Singapore and not many people have an idea as Spore PCC requires a letter to prove the intention of the PCC is for, which is kinda frustrating. Would you mind sharing with me how exactly did you draft the letter to the Singapore Police?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I've received my PCC using similar approach (though I did not write any separate letter) as well. As a non-Singaporean, I had to make an appeal for COC first using "Appeal by Non-Singapore citizens to apply for certificate of clearance" and then the actual COC using a separate application online.


Hi Ronniesg, sorry I am kinda new would you mind guiding me what I should do?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Another morning wake up her in the UK with no golden email :0(

Day 177, 49 since CO.... This totally sucks. Praying for a Sept grant!


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Another morning wake up her in the UK with no golden email :0(
> 
> Day 177, 49 since CO.... This totally sucks. Praying for a Sept grant!


Well... I guess at least you have a CO and I still have nothing. :confused2:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

from the discussions here, it seems like there's an unwritten rule of 'return to the sender' in the CO's memo!!

What i don't know is why...

Is the 150,000 visas a year(10,000 a month, 500 a day) or so workload?? Is it politics ??

@61 days after CO contact and 195 days after submission.. frustrated!!!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Has anybody here received this recently? My assessment is at final stage but I have received an invite to be a participant for a workshop for new migrants under 190 category and to speak on how to make this program more efficient and effective.


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Barely any grants dis week . Not to rant but its getting on nerves now getting up every morning with dis thought checking mails again and again . 
Lodged on 26 march no co contact yet do i stand a chance of direct contact after dis many days ?? I mean i submitted everything upfront . Any idea abt the trend for direct grant ?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

*India PCC from UK*

Hi All - I received my ITA for SC189 in the September round (finally). Have a query regarding India PCC.

I live in the UK, what is the process for applying for India PCC here? Any guidance will be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hi Ronniesg, sorry I am kinda new would you mind guiding me what I should do?


Sure. If you are based out of Singapore, then do the following.

1. Place an appeal for COC using this link

2. Wait for the approval from SPF, and apply for COC using this link

3. Once you have received an approval, you can book your fingerprinting appointment. You have to walk-in to Police cantonment complex near Outrampark MRT. You will be issued the PCC/COC immediately after giving your fingerprint impressions.


As PI explained, you need to use your EOI document and a small write-up to explain the need for this COC.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Hi All - I received my ITA for SC189 in the September round (finally). Have a query regarding India PCC.
> 
> I live in the UK, what is the process for applying for India PCC here? Any guidance will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Use consular services from VFS. Looks like a straightforward process.
PCC


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

*117 days*

Hello Guys,

I did visa lodge May 19th, 2018, I have not received yet anything (CO), so when I should I expect the grant, can anyone share their experience I am seeing daily immigration account shows only *Received *mode only.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

The worst part of this long wait is that your future plans are at stake. The lucrative grant vs current operations. You can't take up other projects.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Each passing day, I get so anxious that what is the CO looking at my case for... but in reality they aren’t even back on the file after the CO contact. I debate in my mind if I should add more documents or no. But after the first CO contact I really don’t want to add more documents to further delay the grant. Hope this approach is fine. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Sure. If you are based out of Singapore, then do the following.
> 
> 1. Place an appeal for COC using this link
> 
> ...


Hi,

Noted. I just submitted with all possible documents that I have in hand.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I have lodged my 190 Visa application on 24th of July, 2018. Application status is still "Received". How long would it take?? any rough estimate please.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello all

I am blessed with a baby during the application process 
Applied for change of circumstances.

They acknowledged my request and created a new field for the baby under attach documents

However under health section I still don't see any field created

Can anyone suggest next step PL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Each passing day, I get so anxious that what is the CO looking at my case for... but in reality they aren’t even back on the file after the CO contact. I debate in my mind if I should add more documents or no. But after the first CO contact I really don’t want to add more documents to further delay the grant. Hope this approach is fine.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


We can just wait .. And hope for the best..


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a query. How would employment verification be done in case the applicant is self-employed.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So annoying to see this happening.
> 
> Were the documents uploaded in the correct sections?



Yes, they were . For the kids there were only 2 documents to be uploaded anyway. Their passport bio page scan and their Birth Certificates.


It just feels like it is deliberately being delayed but there is nothing much we can do I guess but grin and bare it.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Lordgopi said:


> Yes, they were . For the kids there were only 2 documents to be uploaded anyway. Their passport bio page scan and their Birth Certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you say bio page
It's the first and last page right



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> When you say bio page
> It's the first and last page right
> 
> 
> ...



Well basically it is the page with the picture and the passport holder's details such as name etc..


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am blessed with a baby during the application process
> Applied for change of circumstances.
> ...



Hey brother, even im expecting my baby within next 2 weeks... so exactly within howmuch time a new section of your baby was generated after updating change of circumstances? 

I believe that the very first step oafter my baby's birth is to click on the update details and notify the change in circumstances right?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Another morning wake up her in the UK with no golden email :0(
> 
> 
> 
> Day 177, 49 since CO.... This totally sucks. Praying for a Sept grant!




While looking at the immitracker data, it seems that most people get grant somewhere around 70 days of CO contact and it’s response. I am not trying to generalise anything here but it’s just an observation.

I am at 25th day after responding to CO, I hope everyone gets it quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> While looking at the immitracker data, it seems that most people get grant somewhere around 70 days of CO contact and it’s response. I am not trying to generalise anything here but it’s just an observation.
> 
> I am at 25th day after responding to CO, I hope everyone gets it quickly.
> 
> ...




Yes I can see that.... what can we do. Pathetic! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

I see anxiety levels rising including my own. CO is a nightmare. Upto 70 days for grant after that like someone mentioned is unfair.

The opportunity cost is also there.

How are you all keeping yourselves calm and all this?

Also, how do we know if an EV has happened?

Days since lodgement 177
Days since CO contact 59


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

1337 said:


> I see anxiety levels rising including my own. CO is a nightmare. Upto 70 days for grant after that like someone mentioned is unfair.
> 
> The opportunity cost is also there.
> 
> ...


We share the same frustration buddy.. am at day 61 myself.

Immitracker shows upto late june CO contacts i,e 27th june, are now being looked into... Let us hope that Sep and Oct will be the time for us july babies..


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

1337 said:


> I see anxiety levels rising including my own. CO is a nightmare. Upto 70 days for grant after that like someone mentioned is unfair.
> 
> The opportunity cost is also there.
> 
> ...


Totally agreed, 155days since lodgment and 37days after CO contact......
Hoping for a september grant....


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

236 day's, no CO contact, no grant

I lodged with 55+5 =60points with my wife and 1 kid, anzsco:234111, is it a reason for such late.
I claimed 15 points for job exp, EV done on 14/05/18,


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys...got the email yesterday!!! Direct grant Hope everyone waiting gets their grants soon! Thanks to everyone who answered my questions
Visa lodged on 22 May (NSW, ANZSCO 261311)


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys..do we need to submit the semister wise marksheet for partner for 189. I am not claiming any partner point. Please confirm...

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Guys..do we need to submit the semister wise marksheet for partner for 189. I am not claiming any partner point. Please confirm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


If you are not claiming points then you don’t have to...I did not submit my husband’s marksheets...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys...got the email yesterday!!! Direct grant Hope everyone waiting gets their grants soon! Thanks to everyone who answered my questions
> Visa lodged on 22 May (NSW, ANZSCO 261311)


Congrats. Are you onshore or offshore? Good luck!


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m offshore


----------



## rmat (Jun 29, 2018)

*Direct Grant*

Hi guys,
I lodged 190 for NSW as Developer Programmer on 28th May 2018

I had total points of 80

I got direct grant on 12 Sep 2018


Below are the docs I uploaded:


1. PaySlips 
2. Employment reference letter , Service Certificate
3. Birth Certificate
4. Passport
5. ACS letter
6. Medical E Letter
7. PTE report / also send report from PTE site to DIBP
8. B.E Degree, Semester wise Certificates and Transcript
9. 10th and 12th Certificate
10. Form 80
11. Form 1221
12. Photograph
13. Pan Card, Drivers License, Adhaar Card
14. Bank Statement (only for points claimed) 
15. Police Clearance for all countries (where stayed 12 months and more)
16. Resume
17. Tax Return documents
18. PF documents
19. Compensation Letters


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations ! Thanks for the inputs regarding the uploaded documents.


rmat said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged 190 for NSW as Developer Programmer on 28th May 2018
> 
> I had total points of 80
> ...


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations mate. How much point did you claim for employment? Was there any verification done? I lodged a day before you with 5 points for oversas employment but I haven’t got any updates yet. Good luck for your future.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Is show money necessary at visa application stage? show money is not required 190 after verified by State right?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations ! Thanks for the inputs regarding the uploaded documents.




Congrats. 
Woow they’ve reached May end already. CO contacted cases are doomed for life!! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

They have already granted visa for June 7 lodgement🧐. It’s hard to predict how the immigration system is working these days.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Guys..do we need to submit the semister wise marksheet for partner for 189. I am not claiming any partner point. Please confirm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




It’s not a must. But, I’ve noticed some COs ask for it. If you could get transcripts, that’d be the best! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sureshconnects said:


> They have already granted visa for June 7 lodgement🧐. It’s hard to predict how the immigration system is working these days.


Exactly bro, so hard to predict these days, I did visa lodge May 19th, I have not received CO or Direct Grant yet, So many cases got Grants until May end and June one Applicant.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

I would like contact DHA about my case, is there any email ID or Phone numbers for contact, I would like to know why they are doing delay my visa process? Is there any one reach the DHA for Delay process, if anyone face please give me info....what they told to you guys?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

rmat said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged 190 for NSW as Developer Programmer on 28th May 2018
> 
> I had total points of 80
> ...



Congrats mate! Thanks for sharing the details. What details were mentioned in the service certificate?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

I got Assessment Commence email today. Not sure if it means no more Direct grant now. Anyone got similar email?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got Assessment Commence email today. Not sure if it means no more Direct grant now. Anyone got similar email?


When you lodge your visa file?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> When you lodge your visa file?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



26th May. Its there in my signature.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got Assessment Commence email today. Not sure if it means no more Direct grant now. Anyone got similar email?


I got similar mail on 3rd July . I have been waiting ever since then. Of what I know once you get this mail your wait is extended to 3 months. If you are non accountant your grant may arrive early.


----------



## robson98 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey guys. Never really posted on here, but I found it a great help when we were lodging our application.

I'm delighted to say that we received our direct grants overnight.

We applied for 190 visa with NSW sponsorship for Registered Nurse (paediatric). We lodged our application on the 5th of June, and gran date is 14th of September.

We front loaded our application with everything we could think of, including form 80 and form 1221 for both applicants (main and de facto). For work evidence we supplied bank statements showing every pay (3 years claimed), every years tax form, letter of employments etc.

We also re-uploaded our medical forms once I had seen someone on here got CO contact asking for it.

I hope everyone who is waiting get's their grants soon!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

casweekar said:


> I got similar mail on 3rd July . I have been waiting ever since then. Of what I know once you get this mail your wait is extended to 3 months. If you are non accountant your grant may arrive early.



Thats very sad. Needless to say this wait is killing.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > I got similar mail on 3rd July . I have been waiting ever since then. Of what I know once you get this mail your wait is extended to 3 months. If you are non accountant your grant may arrive early.
> ...


The wait is a stimulant to juggling emotions. You try to ignore it, but its unavoidable. It's like floating between the two horizons.


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like contact DHA about my case, is there any email ID or Phone numbers for contact, I would like to know why they are doing delay my visa process? Is there any one reach the DHA for Delay process, if anyone face please give me info....what they told to you guys?



My agent did it twice. I am waiting for decision from last eighteen months.
They just give you a standard reply like this I can advise that this application remains under assessment; however; I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact you if further documents are required, or a decision is made on this application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

casweekar said:


> The wait is a stimulant to juggling emotions. You try to ignore it, but its unavoidable. It's like floating between the two horizons.


Yeah, you try to divert your thoughts somewhere but it doesn't go off your mind. You are back again checking your emails for any update.

When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > The wait is a stimulant to juggling emotions. You try to ignore it, but its unavoidable. It's like floating between the two horizons.
> ...


I applied on 15th March 2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Another morning with no email. 178 days, 50 after CO. Grrr!!!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got Assessment Commence email today. Not sure if it means no more Direct grant now. Anyone got similar email?


Then, it takes time to get the Grant.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Anureet said:


> My agent did it twice. I am waiting for decision from last eighteen months.
> They just give you a standard reply like this I can advise that this application remains under assessment; however; I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact you if further documents are required, or a decision is made on this application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At-least CO will come I am very happy, today I saw they Started the June month applications also, why they stopped me or skipped me, I worked 2 countries (India and Singapore), I claimed 10 points for Employment, may be the reason they are working my application very late or what?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Anureet said:


> My agent did it twice. I am waiting for decision from last eighteen months.
> They just give you a standard reply like this I can advise that this application remains under assessment; however; I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact you if further documents are required, or a decision is made on this application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18 months that means you are waiting 1-year 6 months, what agent did it for you twice? So In between for you No co contact is it?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

casweekar said:


> I applied on 15th March 2018


Its so frustrating.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sara2905 said:


> Has anybody here received this recently? My assessment is at final stage but I have received an invite to be a participant for a workshop for new migrants under 190 category and to speak on how to make this program more efficient and effective.


Yes we too have received this. Did you also apply for ACT? Whats your timeline, if I may ask.


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Bro, if possible, check if EV is in progress.. jst my guess, if EV is taking time and thts holding up
Hope you uploaded all the other reqd docs



venkat said:


> Anureet said:
> 
> 
> > My agent did it twice. I am waiting for decision from last eighteen months.
> ...


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The changes - i.e. inability to generate HAP ID before submitting for 190 came into effect from 1 July 2018 - so your friends from VN submitted after 1 July 2018 with a HAP ID linked to a 189 request and got a DG for 190?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't risk it.


After submitting the visa, the visa type in health examination outcome has been changed automatically to Visa 190 instead of 189. It means you can generate HAP ID with visa type 189 for health check first, once the all exams' status has been completed, you proceed to pay money and hit submit button, the immi system will automatically change your visa type to 190 after lodging visa.
Health check before paying a bunch of money is always recommended, I think.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

quang said:


> After submitting the visa, the visa type in health examination outcome has been changed automatically to Visa 190 instead of 189. It means you can generate HAP ID with visa type 189 for health check first, once the all exams' status has been completed, you proceed to pay money and hit submit button, the immi system will automatically change your visa type to 190 after lodging visa.
> Health check before paying a bunch of money is always recommended, I think.


so this means you can pay do health examinations for 190 before paying fees?


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> so this means you can pay do health examinations for 190 before paying fees?


Yes, sure


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

ravikv123 said:


> Bro, if possible, check if EV is in progress.. jst my guess, if EV is taking time and thts holding up
> Hope you uploaded all the other reqd docs


Suppose case officer initiated EV through mail or call, if employer does not respond, CO might not wait forever. After a stipulated time, CO will seek clarification from applicant...as I have seen in few cases.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I need an advice here.

I got a CO contact yesterday and the CO asked for a military details or exemption certificate from my wife. However, in her country there is no military service for females! Hence, the exemption certificate is unobtainable.

I did not answer any military-related question by YES in the visa application or in form 80.
I will translate my exemption from military service certificate just in case.

What else I can do? and how to respond to such request?

I lodge my application on 10 April 2018 and this is the first contact I get.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to? 

I’m 179, 51 since CO... Mar 20th lodgement


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

ravikv123 said:


> Bro, if possible, check if EV is in progress.. jst my guess, if EV is taking time and thts holding up
> Hope you uploaded all the other reqd docs




How do we know the EV status?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to?
> 
> I’m 179, 51 since CO... Mar 20th lodgement




Just behind you. As per my understanding they’re going through June end CO contacts. We should hear for July CO contacts soon. 
Can we be sure that all other documents have been checked ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

RhiC said:


> So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to?
> 
> I’m 179, 51 since CO... Mar 20th lodgement


184 days with the intimation of commencement of assessment on 3rd july


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to?
> ...


Hoping they’d have asked for them all in one go... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Only if employer updates...



1337 said:


> ravikv123 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, if possible, check if EV is in progress.. jst my guess, if EV is taking time and thts holding up
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Suppose case officer initiated EV through mail or call, if employer does not respond, CO might not wait forever. After a stipulated time, CO will seek clarification from applicant...as I have seen in few cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


That's true bro, daily I am asking my employers got calls or emails they told me No EV yet, I have no idea why they stopped my application. I have uploaded 60 documents maximum exceed and remaining docs uploaded under my spouse section with two cover letters, maybe the reason they stopped me a while, later they can check and send me a grant I hope (This is my predict), God knows what happened to my application.

One thing sure CO did not contact my employers yet.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

1337 said:


> How do we know the EV status?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with your Employer daily, if it is there any EV they will inform you.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravikv123 said:


> Bro, if possible, check if EV is in progress.. jst my guess, if EV is taking time and thts holding up
> Hope you uploaded all the other reqd docs


Thanks, bro for your replay, I am checking daily with my Employer First company to last company no EV yet.

I have uploaded 60 documents maximum exceed and remaining docs uploaded under my spouse section with two cover letters, maybe the reason they stopped me a while, later they can check and send me a direct grant I hope (This is my predict), God knows what happened to my application.

One thing sure CO did not contact my employers yet.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to?
> 
> I’m 179, 51 since CO... Mar 20th lodgement


I am 222 , and 113 since co contact , 5 feb lodgement


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

venkat said:


> Check with your Employer daily, if it is there any EV they will inform you.




Check with my employer daily? Is that a joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Thanks, bro for your replay, I am checking daily with my Employer First company to last company no EV yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope it’s a typing mistake because I just can not believe that you are checking daily with all your past employers (I rekon you have five employers till date). And if that is the case, I salute their temperament 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I need an advice here.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

venkat said:


> That's true bro, daily I am asking my employers got calls or emails they told me No EV yet, I have no idea why they stopped my application. I have uploaded 60 documents maximum exceed and remaining docs uploaded under my spouse section with two cover letters, maybe the reason they stopped me a while, later they can check and send me a grant I hope (This is my predict), God knows what happened to my application.
> 
> One thing sure CO did not contact my employers yet.


The current trend of 189/190 is more or less similar....before closing previous files they jump off to new month to clear only straightforward cases,least interested in CO contact cases.

One thing that I have observed in past few days is that they have less focus on 189/190. 

In Aug-18 end, there was a news that - *More staff (150 extra people) will be assigned to deal with the huge numbers of citizenship applications over the next six months. *

In Sep-18 beginning, there was a news that - *DHA has recently dropped processing times for partner visas to 14-16 months from 21-26 months.*

I have never come across something good about PR applications.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get an idea, because I know Immi Tracker is just a snapshot, how many days are we all up to?
> ...


Wow, long time. Any idea for the delay?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...



I am 207 , and 107 since co contact , 20 feb lodgement


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


I believe the grant or ev is just round the corner. Since most of March and Feb guys have entered into the range of estimated processing time. Offshore Accountants of NSW are just being made to wait longer.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

1337 said:


> Check with my employer daily? Is that a joke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then, how you know EV did or not without checking old or current employer? there is no option in immigration Account for EV, only the option checks your employers.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> I hope it’s a typing mistake because I just can not believe that you are checking daily with all your past employers (I rekon you have five employers till date). And if that is the case, I salute their temperament
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to check daily, you have to tell at least once after you did visa lodge, then the employer will alert if they will get any call or email from immigration account...


----------



## insider2195 (Aug 28, 2018)

I received my invite last week for 190 NSW. Anyone who has got the grant in 2018, can you please confirm if I can do my medical check before submitting the visa? Many forms say that I need to wait for the CO to contact and I also read that I can use the "My Health Declaration" choosing 189. I'm confused, can anyone with visa granted please help me here


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> No need to check daily, you have to tell at least once after you did visa lodge, then the employer will alert if they will get any call or email from immigration account...




You will get it soon buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Cant say i guess number of my file has not come yet ..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

casweekar said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Hoping for grant now .. Its almost around 4 months after the co contact ..


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't know what happened? My application status" finalised" but no correspondence letter no updated yet. If in case refused, the case officer should ask which documents or which point he/she doubting for. No CO contact, suddenly appear " finalised". Uploaded all required documents upfront by my agent. We also contact DHA but they couldn't able to give any solution yet. Passing everyday like a dead man!! Can't express how bad situation I'm passing on. Seems like DHA people doesn't care about peoples emotion at all....


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

180 days today, double the waiting time I was hoping for, submitted everything upfront. 

If only they’d seen the kids Medicals on day 126, we could have had our grant that day instead of CO asking for something they already had 3months before :0( Hoping to get by month end!!


----------



## m3nation (Aug 12, 2018)

insider2195 said:


> I received my invite last week for 190 NSW. Anyone who has got the grant in 2018, can you please confirm if I can do my medical check before submitting the visa? Many forms say that I need to wait for the CO to contact and I also read that I can use the "My Health Declaration" choosing 189. I'm confused, can anyone with visa granted please help me here



I lodged my 190 visa on 14th June 2018, to generate HAP IDs after you pay your visa fees: 

in immiaccount portal homepage
 a flag showing "health examinations required" will be displayed 
 click that to fill a short form about your health then it will generate your medical referral letter (including HAP ID) for each family member if any 
 go to medical center in your country of residence taking the printout of those letters
 the medical center will perform the required tests and update DHA directly online 
 once that is done you can see the status in your immiaccount stating that health checks were completed - no action required.

I don't know why people say that you can't generate your HAP ID for 190, it's not true.
The only thing I read is that you can't generate a HAP ID for 190 BEFORE it is lodged (i.e. paid the visa fees).

Good luck!


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

171 days after lodge 55 days after co contact


----------



## ravikv123 (Sep 3, 2018)

Login in ur immi account,click on details, and u shld see ur grant letter if everything is good....



Auzman said:


> Don't know what happened? My application status" finalised" but no correspondence letter no updated yet. If in case refused, the case officer should ask which documents or which point he/she doubting for. No CO contact, suddenly appear " finalised". Uploaded all required documents upfront by my agent. We also contact DHA but they couldn't able to give any solution yet. Passing everyday like a dead man!! Can't express how bad situation I'm passing on. Seems like DHA people doesn't care about peoples emotion at all....


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

robson98 said:


> Hey guys. Never really posted on here, but I found it a great help when we were lodging our application.
> 
> I'm delighted to say that we received our direct grants overnight.
> 
> ...


Hi if you don't mind asking, what is that medical forms? Our medical was directly sent and we don't have anything with us. If you could elaborate that so that i can be proactive like you as well. many thanks


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

ravikv123 said:


> Login in ur immi account,click on details, and u shld see ur grant letter if everything is good....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I am doing from the date it showing "finalised".


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

m3nation said:


> insider2195 said:
> 
> 
> > I received my invite last week for 190 NSW. Anyone who has got the grant in 2018, can you please confirm if I can do my medical check before submitting the visa? Many forms say that I need to wait for the CO to contact and I also read that I can use the "My Health Declaration" choosing 189. I'm confused, can anyone with visa granted please help me here
> ...


I lodged my 190 in August this year and got the "health examinations required" flag just after paying my fee. I completed the questionnaire and generated my HAP ID. I had my medical done a couple of days later.


----------



## Aussie_Fantacy (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello every one, 

I'm new to this forum, I have small question, 

The cut off for the pro rata occupations will applicable to 190 visa or it only applicable to 189?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

That is just for 189 invitation rounds. 190 invitation is sent randolmly by the state at any working day. But you can take the 189 cutoff points as your baseline for 190 invitation as well. Hope that helps. Cheers👍


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Auzman said:


> That I am doing from the date it showing "finalised".


You should be able to see the grant status on the Left Hand Side of the menu...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie_Fantacy (Aug 19, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> That is just for 189 invitation rounds. 190 invitation is sent randolmly by the state at any working day. But you can take the 189 cutoff points as your baseline for 190 invitation as well. Hope that helps. Cheers👍



Thank you @Sureshconnects


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*2613 invites under 190?*

Has anyone who is offshore received 190 invitation under 2613 (Software Engineer). If yes when you logged the application and what was the score?


----------



## pawandeeps7 (Dec 10, 2014)

For Dependent visa what is other document we can lodge if we don’t have birth certificate and 12 year certificate.?? Plz help sir


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Seniors pplease help me!

During my visa lodgement i have included my all family members ( brother, sister mother and father) as non migrating. There is also a dropdown menu option of names generated for all of us in my immiaccount. I had a wrong perception of family as per Dibp. They are not dependent on me. I have also clicked as non migrating. Now how to remove my parents and siblings names from immiaccount? I came to know about notification of incorrect answers but what matter should i have to write.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

basheer011991 said:


> Seniors pplease help me!
> 
> During my visa lodgement i have included my all family members ( brother, sister mother and father) as non migrating. There is also a dropdown menu option of names generated for all of us in my immiaccount. I had a wrong perception of family as per Dibp. They are not dependent on me. I have also clicked as non migrating. Now how to remove my parents and siblings names from immiaccount? I came to know about notification of incorrect answers but what matter should i have to write.




It should not be a big thing to worry, lot of people make this mistake. Just create a change notification stating that you didn’t understand this correctly while filing the application and now come to know the exact meaning of it. They will handle this themselves or just will ask you to fill some form again, that’s it I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Today anyone got visa grant....


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

New week, New Hopes
159days After lodgment 
41days after CO contact


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

lushan0729 said:


> New week, New Hopes
> 159days After lodgment
> 41days after CO contact


When you got Co exactly? Which date you lodged VISA?


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

insider2195 said:


> I received my invite last week for 190 NSW. Anyone who has got the grant in 2018, can you please confirm if I can do my medical check before submitting the visa? Many forms say that I need to wait for the CO to contact and I also read that I can use the "My Health Declaration" choosing 189. I'm confused, can anyone with visa granted please help me here


After submitting the visa, the visa type in health examination outcome has been changed automatically to Visa 190 instead of 189. It means you can generate HAP ID with visa type 189 for health check first, once the all exams' status has been completed, you proceed to pay money and hit submit button, the immi system will automatically change your visa type to 190 after lodging visa.
Health check before paying a bunch of money is always recommended.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Finally have some response! CO ask for "Skill assessment" letter again, which my agent already uploaded it on the date of the application lodged. Well...again waiting game starts 😣😥😫


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys any record or doc where list of co contacts are captured?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys when we upload docs during visa lodge, is there any option to delete and reupload ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys when we upload docs during visa lodge, is there any option to delete and reupload ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once a file is uploaded and you confirm by hitting the Upload button, it's final. You can't delete that file. However, you can re-upload it all over again.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Where Can I see the Invitation rounds details for 190s and VIC as example for 2018????
I tried in many places but I couldn't find it!!!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Auzman said:


> Finally have some response! CO ask for "Skill assessment" letter again, which my agent already uploaded it on the date of the application lodged. Well...again waiting game starts 😣😥😫


When did you lodge bro? which date you lodge?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

tofy79 said:


> Where Can I see the Invitation rounds details for 190s and VIC as example for 2018????
> I tried in many places but I couldn't find it!!!!


This may help.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

venkat said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally have some response! CO ask for "Skill assessment" letter again, which my agent already uploaded it on the date of the application lodged. Well...again waiting game starts 😣😥😫
> ...


17th May 2018


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

tofy79 said:


> Where Can I see the Invitation rounds details for 190s and VIC as example for 2018????
> I tried in many places but I couldn't find it!!!!


There isn't any specific dates or rounds for 190 invitations unlike 189. The invitation to apply (ITA) is sent by the state directly to your email address provided in your EOI account if you rank among the strongest applicants under states high demand occupation lists. Cheers!


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Which are the States where we can apply for 190 at present (Sept 2018) for 261313 and 261312.

I am having No job offer anywhere in Australia and Relevant exp is 0.8yrs and Total Ex is 4.8yrs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Auzman said:


> 17th May 2018


ohhh.k, then I have little bit hope get something this week, I also did visa lodge May 19th 2018, will see any hope this week, CO or Direct Grant.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Finally have some response! CO ask for "Skill assessment" letter again, which my agent already uploaded it on the date of the application lodged. Well...again waiting game starts 😣😥😫




That is so so irritating, asking for something they already have. It’s again a waiting of around 70 days now when you could have got your grant today. Sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Yes we too have received this. Did you also apply for ACT? Whats your timeline, if I may ask.


Sure.

It's given below.

Visa appl. lodged for ACT: 16 April 2018
Status: Received

First CO contact: 17 August (Asked for employment evidence)
Status: Initial Assessment

Uploaded on 15 September (Yeah, took time since reluctant employers)
Status: Further Assessment

Current Status: Final Assessment


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> That is so so irritating, asking for something they already have. It’s again a waiting of around 70 days now when you could have got your grant today. Sad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think they are just passing time and delaying grants. We can clearly see Jan - May CO contacts have got grants sooner with less time (around 20-30 days) after CO contact. Since June onwards this time has increased to 65-70 days. 
They are currently on June end CO contacted cases. Hope to see July CO cases resumed back in. 
Does anyone agree ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello Friends,

just wondering about the waiting periods. I have lodged my 190 application on 31st May and kept on uploading documents whenever available. this continued till the start of July and now I am just waiting.

The question here is whether should I consider my lodge date of July or the date at which the application was submitted (31st May) and the fee was paid?

Also, does providing the documents in this manner effect the grant date or CO Contact date?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

The lodgement date of your visa application is when you’ve paid your visa charges. You can keep on uploading documents till you’re granted your decision. That doesn’t hamper your visa processing times. Cheers!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

tofy79 said:


> Where Can I see the Invitation rounds details for 190s and VIC as example for 2018????
> I tried in many places but I couldn't find it!!!!


No you canot see those details as states do not make them public.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

@65 days now, after CO contact.. It will be a whole 80 plus days end of this month..

ImmiTracker analysis shows, I have to wait until end of October i,e 110 days or so plus.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Final Assessment*



sara2905 said:


> Sure.
> 
> It's given below.
> 
> ...


My lodgement and CO contact dates are very similar to yours (for NSW though). Do you remember when "Further assessment" changed to "Final assessment".


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*Employment Verification*

Hello Guys. I just came to know that the Department of Home Affairs has done employment verification of my overseas work experience. I had claimed 5 points for 3 years of my employment with 3 employers. I heard from one of my employers and have contacted other 2 employers as well. As per my understanding, they wanted to verify my duration of the employment. The question here is, what are the chances of DOHA contacting other 2 employers. Since my employer has already replied the email to the home affairs, when can I expect the grant? Praying with all my heart for the golden email. My lodgement was the 27th of May with the profession of Civil Engineer. Can you guys please put your thoughts in my case?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> My lodgement and CO contact dates are very similar to yours (for NSW though). Do you remember when "Further assessment" changed to "Final assessment".


Same here, Visa lodged on 17th April. CO contact 14 August, responded on 22 Aug. Status shows further assessment.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> My lodgement and CO contact dates are very similar to yours (for NSW though). Do you remember when "Further assessment" changed to "Final assessment".




Now what the hell is a final assessment ? Is it similar to “finalised” ? I thought there were initial assessment and further assessment ?! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

DHA never fails to disappoint you and prove you wrong in all your analysis and observations. Many of us were under the impression that September would be the month with loads of grants specially those who got CO contacts since Jan 2018 as it was done last year in the month of September where DHA cleared most of the backlog. It seems DHA has taken complete U-Turn...NO GRANTS TODAY so far in 190 nd 189.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Final Assessment*



randeep19492 said:


> Now what the hell is a final assessment ? Is it similar to “finalised” ? I thought there were initial assessment and further assessment ?!
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Even I am wondering. Some people have reported that their status has changed to final assessment. My status is still "further assessment" but I don't mind getting one step closer with words like "final".


----------



## raam1910 (Sep 17, 2018)

Civil Engineering Draftsperson
190 visa lodged - 25 th April 2018
CO contact on 16/08 asking for more evidence of Aus employment and PTE score online
Responded on 16/08
Final grant awaited..


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Even I am wondering. Some people have reported that their status has changed to final assessment. My status is still "further assessment" but I don't mind getting one step closer with words like "final".




I don’t think there’s any such status in immi account. People getting those should clarify please. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

IP button not clicked after CO contact and documents uploaded, 82 days and counting, can this cause delay? Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Final assessment*



randeep19492 said:


> I don’t think there’s any such status in immi account. People getting those should clarify please.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


There were two such instances where people reported this way. In one of those, the applicant saw the status as "finalized" but he was yet to get the grant email. Let's see if others have any opinion on this!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think there’s any such status in immi account. People getting those should clarify please.
> ...


I had "finalised" status around 12 days and today morning first time CO contact and asked my "skill assessment" again!!Although my agent attached it at the beginning. And my application status still " finalised"😥


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

venkat said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > New week, New Hopes
> ...


Lodged 11th of april
Co contact 7th of august


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Auzman said:


> I had "finalised" status around 12 days and today morning first time CO contact and asked my "skill assessment" again!!Although my agent attached it at the beginning. And my application status still " finalised"😥


That's strange. I can understand your pain mate. CO shouldn't ask such documents when same has been uploaded by MARA agent.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Forum member*

Just out of curiosity - why has Newbeinz stopped posting all of a sudden?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Auzman said:


> I had "finalised" status around 12 days and today morning first time CO contact and asked my "skill assessment" again!!Although my agent attached it at the beginning. And my application status still " finalised"😥




Dude you should seriously contact the feedback and complaints section and write to them. Or call them. If your status says “finalised”, and the CO asked you for documents, then we all should not even be near our grant as our still says further assessment or immi commence. 

It’s as if..... the CO can ask for explanations even after granting a visa. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> My lodgement and CO contact dates are very similar to yours (for NSW though). Do you remember when "Further assessment" changed to "Final assessment".


Not sure about this since my case is handled by my agent.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally have some response! CO ask for "Skill assessment" letter again, which my agent already uploaded it on the date of the application lodged. Well...again waiting game starts 😣😥😫
> ...


Totally irritating!! Asked for kids meds which were sent at time of lodgement... Mar20th!!! On day 55 after CO, 181 total


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sureshconnects said:


> Hello Guys. I just came to know that the Department of Home Affairs has done employment verification of my overseas work experience. I had claimed 5 points for 3 years of my employment with 3 employers. I heard from one of my employers and have contacted other 2 employers as well. As per my understanding, they wanted to verify my duration of the employment. The question here is, what are the chances of DOHA contacting other 2 employers. Since my employer has already replied the email to the home affairs, when can I expect the grant? Praying with all my heart for the golden email. My lodgement was the 27th of May with the profession of Civil Engineer. Can you guys please put your thoughts in my case?


I have lodged May 19th 2018, no CO and Grant Yet.....:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

HASH0211 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> just wondering about the waiting periods. I have lodged my 190 application on 31st May and kept on uploading documents whenever available. this continued till the start of July and now I am just waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi Hash,

When I lodged my application, I too thought that the process starts and was wondering what will be the status after medicals, since I did my medicals after the HAP ID got generated.

Once the medicals were uploaded, there was a clear message stating that your visa processing will start, before that I did not see any messages like this. So as far as I have seen, the date once the medicals are uploaded can be considered as the date and not the lodgement date. But, we can upload documents until the visa is granted, provided the limit of 60 is not crossed.

However, if the medicals were done before lodgement, then the consideration for visa lodgement date would be the date of filing the application (fees payment date)

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I lodged 19th of May 2018, NO Co or No grant yet, what happens to my application no idea. I have a question kindly clarify my question.

1) my first company I took a salary by hand (maybe the reason they stooped), I submitted RNR letter ahead and 1-year payslips and Salary certificate, for my Spouse also same documents submitted this is the reason they stopped me.

2) Without CO they can denied or refusal my application?

Please answer my questions please, my first company salary was below 11000 INR, so there was no Income Tax for me this.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodged 19th of May 2018, NO Co or No grant yet, what happens to my application no idea. I have a question kindly clarify my question.
> 
> ...


Hi Venkat, considering ur lodgment date it's too early to conclude. If CO has any queries definitely they will seek clarification. No news is good news.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodged 19th of May 2018, NO Co or No grant yet, what happens to my application no idea. I have a question kindly clarify my question.
> 
> ...




Mate, don’t get agitated every day. Just stay calm and positive and forget that you have lodged the visa. Distract yourself. Sign up for a new course on coursera or maybe work on your resume and cover letter


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> Just out of curiosity - why has Newbeinz stopped posting all of a sudden?


NB said he's got a posting to the US and is going to be busy, but he is reasonably active in his thread.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

When can I expect a visa decision once employment has been verified and response from the employer has been sent to the home affairs. My employer sent the email yesterday and I am getting really anxious. Any thoughts would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All,

My friend is facing issue in ImmiAccount:

Can't proceed beyond the attachment page on ImmiAccount. 
Uploaded all the docs and under each segment/category, uploaded the docs. 
Still clicking on next page says "I have not uploaded all the required docs" and it asks for justification. 
It does not say what docs are missing.

What should be done in this case ?


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.

Civil Engineer 233211
Age: 25 Education: 15 Experience: 15 English:10 VIC nomination:5 
Total: 65+5

Timeline as below:
2017/09/09 IELTS LRSW 9/9/6.5/7
2017/09/27 EA MSA (W.A. + Fast Track)
2017/10/11 EA MSA + Result - Prof Engr
2017/10/13 PTE LRSW 60/80/73/65
2017/10/18 PTE LRSW 74/90/70/82
2017/10/19 EOI for 189 @ 65 pts - Suspended
2017/12/22 EOI for 190 NSW @ 70 pts - Withdrawn
2018/02/06 VIC SS applied
2018/02/09 VIC SS approved
2018/02/12 ITA for 190 VIC
2018/02/17 190 VIC Lodged
2018/05/29 CO Contact for PCC HK
2018/09/18 Granted


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> Age: 25 Education: 15 Experience: 15 English:10 VIC nomination:5
> ...


Many congratulations mate


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> Age: 25 Education: 15 Experience: 15 English:10 VIC nomination:5
> ...




Congrats. It all makes sense now.
You’re a May end CO contact case. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Many congratulations mate


Hope you will get it soon.
We are the few left out by CO after contact.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*NB*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> NB said he's got a posting to the US and is going to be busy, but he is reasonably active in his thread.


Ok Ok got it!!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> When can I expect a visa decision once employment has been verified and response from the employer has been sent to the home affairs. My employer sent the email yesterday and I am getting really anxious. Any thoughts would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Chill, there could be other clearances pending. Consider receiving grant in Nov.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> Age: 25 Education: 15 Experience: 15 English:10 VIC nomination:5
> ...


Awesome...wish you luck and success for the future!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

I got my Immi Commencement Mail yesterday. What does this mean ? Does my application is subjected to Employment Verification ? or Do they require additional documents. 

It's 115 days so far.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

eashwar said:


> I got my Immi Commencement Mail yesterday. What does this mean ? Does my application is subjected to Employment Verification ? or Do they require additional documents.
> 
> It's 115 days so far.


You cannot read between the lines. Getting commencment mail does not necessarily mean EV. It just means that your case is now looked into. Relax...


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations mate
> ...


Yess .. Thankyou


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all, I have a question. I applied for visa on feb 27 and CO contacted on July 11. Post which it’s being 69 days. My wife’s passport expires on apr 1 2019 which means on Oct 1 she will have less than 6 months. Should be wait for visa grant or go ahead with applying for new passport. Will updating new passport delay the processing.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi all, I have a question. I applied for visa on feb 27 and CO contacted on July 11. Post which it’s being 69 days. My wife’s passport expires on apr 1 2019 which means on Oct 1 she will have less than 6 months. Should be wait for visa grant or go ahead with applying for new passport. Will updating new passport delay the processing.


Not sure if it will delay your visa processing, but nowadays passport gets renewed within a week. If new passport is not needed otherwise, waiting till the grant should not harm anything.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> Age: 25 Education: 15 Experience: 15 English:10 VIC nomination:5
> ...


Congrats bro. I got my CO contact for HKPCC on 26/07, so I assume my grant will be 4 months after. What do u reckon?


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> > I have received my grant today after 7 months of waiting.
> ...


Not sure. CO contacted cases fluctuate a lot in the processing time. Maybe you'll be luckier than me.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

WhTs the difference between further assessment and final assessment
190 lodged 14 May
Co contact 29 aug
Replied 30 aug
Further assessment status


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Has anyone who lodged around 30-May in 261311 (Analyst Programmer) code and is waiting for the grant? Just want to know if anyone with a similar profile has received grant or at least CO contact recently.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi Mr Tony and Seniors Please guide me applied190 in 09/05/18 261313 co contact in 22/8/18 for RR and PCC from Qatar where I stayed commutative for a period of one year on business visas.The Qatar PCC on business visa has become problematic to procure though I have hired an legal agency but they have assured to get it done for the last business trip only but that too may take some forty days whereas co has given me 28 days and my time is going to expire tomorrow.My query is will I be able to use the IP switch even after 28 days and will the last business visa PCC will be sufficient in the case although I have made a mail to kindly extend my deadline log 28 days.Please guide someone I shall be highly grateful.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > chriskwoktk said:
> ...


Hope I will hear from them soon. 
The HKPCC delays everything.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Many congratulations mate


Congrats. We applied on 20 Feb and CO contact happened on 29th May. Hopefully, if the CO is following the sequence, our PR shall come in 5 days.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ckarty083 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi ,

Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 for both NSW and VIC .Points 75 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
Age - 25
Education - 15
Work - 15
English -10
State - 5
Spouse - 5


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations mate
> ...


Yeah buddy all the best


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> Has anyone who lodged around 30-May in 261311 (Analyst Programmer) code and is waiting for the grant? Just want to know if anyone with a similar profile has received grant or at least CO contact recently.


Lodged on 29-May in 261312 code and waiting for grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> When can I expect a visa decision once employment has been verified and response from the employer has been sent to the home affairs. My employer sent the email yesterday and I am getting really anxious. Any thoughts would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Best wishes Suresh. Their processes will take the required time and since it has only been a day, I recommend just letting the process go forth as it should. 

Question: Did they contact the employer using the email you provided in the Employment Reference letter? I am working on lodging my 190 visa and so I'm a newbie  I didn't realize we would know that they would contact employer.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Yeah. Same to you buddy


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

supermariobros said:


> Has anyone who lodged around 30-May in 261311 (Analyst Programmer) code and is waiting for the grant? Just want to know if anyone with a similar profile has received grant or at least CO contact recently.




I lodged on April 6th, CO contacted on August 14th, replied to them on August 18th...waiting now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

ckarty083 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 for both NSW and VIC .Points 75 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
> ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
> ...


At this moment, you will have to wait. I'm not so sure about VIC but NSW seem to prefer 80 pointers (inclusive of state points) and candidates with 20 for English, this seems to be the prevailing trend.

But, after couple of months, if 189 clears all 75 pointers, state may choose 70 pointers.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Another day down with no news :0(. 
183 days, 57 since CO


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant*



RhiC said:


> Another day down with no news :0(.
> 183 days, 57 since CO


Someone in the 189 group has got their grant today - CO contact was in August 2018. I think he/she is the first person from the August CO gang.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Another day down with no news :0(.
> ...


Great to hear!! I’m July CO... has anyone else had grant from July CO contact yet? Thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

I was just checking some of the grant dates in IMMITRACKER and there were some interesting observations. The months with the highest number of grants were May (101), June (102) and September (276). However, this September there have only been 43 grants so far!  

Why has it slowed down so much  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Great to hear!! I’m July CO... has anyone else had grant from July CO contact yet? Thanks




July CO contact here. For 190, they’ve started picking up July 2nd CO contacted cases. We should hear something soon. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Great to hear!! I’m July CO... has anyone else had grant from July CO contact yet? Thanks
> ...


That is great news, thank you! Let’s hope they don’t ask for anything else... I’d like to think they’d do it all in one go right?!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mate another good news. 
190 processing time gone down to 6-8 months. Amazing! 
Sight tight, last ride. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Mate another good news.
> 190 processing time gone down to 6-8 months. Amazing!
> Sight tight, last ride.
> 
> ...


Awesome! In month 6, hoping for Sept grant! Thanks mate! Xx


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Awesome! In month 6, hoping for Sept grant! Thanks mate! Xx




What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! In month 6, hoping for Sept grant! Thanks mate! Xx
> ...


Only had two jobs, first one straight from school for 18yrs, second one for 3 years. 

Sent roles and responsibilities on letter headed paper, copies of payslips, end of year tax documents, copy of employment contracts and finishing date for first job. Everything on 190 checklist and more! 

What about you? What you upload?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Sept grant!*



RhiC said:


> Awesome! In month 6, hoping for Sept grant! Thanks mate! Xx



190 gang has the feeling of finding an oasis in the desert today!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! In month 6, hoping for Sept grant! Thanks mate! Xx
> ...


Hoping I find it soon!! Hoping all of us waiting do!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anybody else get that palpable shot of Adrenalin when you see an IMMI email in your inbox followed by a super quick anti-climatic low when you realise it is yet another login notification? 

This week I cross the 1 month mark - looooooong way to go by the looks of it.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

prettyisotonic said:


> anybody else get that palpable shot of adrenalin when you see an immi email in your inbox followed by a super quick anti-climatic low when you realise it is yet another login notification?
> 
> This week i cross the 1 month mark - looooooong way to go by the looks of it.


always! :0))


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> always! :0))


Looks like the global processing times have been changed to 6 (75%) to 8 months (90%)

Maybe a good sign! Hopefully you're just around the corner


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > always! :0))
> ...


Thank you, hoping so! Apparently July 2nd CO being looked at now, in July 24th so hopefully soon!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

envyajr said:


> Best wishes Suresh. Their processes will take the required time and since it has only been a day, I recommend just letting the process go forth as it should.
> 
> Question: Did they contact the employer using the email you provided in the Employment Reference letter? I am working on lodging my 190 visa and so I'm a newbie  I didn't realize we would know that they would contact employer.


Yeah. They contacted via e-mail that was in my reference letter. Usually they will send the verification email or phone call to the last employer. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Anybody else get that palpable shot of Adrenalin when you see an IMMI email in your inbox followed by a super quick anti-climatic low when you realise it is yet another login notification?
> 
> This week I cross the 1 month mark - looooooong way to go by the looks of it.


This goes without saying. Iam sitting tight on 109 days.


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

*Grant*

Glad to announce I received my golden email yesterday.

The details are below 

ANSCO: 261312
Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10 (Exp) + 10 (PTE) + 5 (Partner)

PTE: 17-May-2017 - 10 Points
ACS: 19-Sep-2017
EOI: 19-Sep-2017 - 65 Points
Partner: ACS assessment and pte Jan 2018
EOI Updated: 19-Jan-2018 - 70 Points
EOI Updated: 19-Jan-2018 - 75 Points (NSW)
NSW Pre Invite: 12-April-2018
NSW Nomiation Submitted: 16-April-2018
NSW Approval: 17-May-2018
Visa Applied: 31-May-2018
Medicals: 9-July-2018
PCC and all documents uploaded: 12-July-2018
Direct Grant Date: 08-Sep-2018 :clap2:


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the global processing times have been changed to 6 (75%) to 8 months (90%)
> 
> Maybe a good sign! Hopefully you're just around the corner


yes,
i have checked it
earlier it was 6-9 
now showing as 6-8 months......


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

HASH0211 said:


> Glad to announce I received my golden email yesterday.
> 
> The details are below
> 
> ...



Congratulation Mate.

need some info, you say, that you have received the Grant yesterday
As per the signature details , its 8th Sep.

which one is correct ?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> This goes without saying. Iam sitting tight on 109 days.


I am here at 116 days. Waiting for the grant after employment verification on 17th Sep.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

HASH0211 said:


> Glad to announce I received my golden email yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations Hashambhai! All the best for your life in Australia! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Just saw on immitracker that a July 4 CO contact received the grant today. So, you guys are just around the corner  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Just saw on immitracker that a July 4 CO contact received the grant today. So, you guys are just around the corner
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


crossing my fingers too!!.. This has been a long gestation period! The pregnancy needs to end and the baby delivered!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> crossing my fingers too!!.. This has been a long gestation period! The pregnancy needs to end and the baby delivered!




Another July 3rd CO contact got the grant today. Stay positive folks! It’s going to happen this week


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Congratulation Mate.
> 
> need some info, you say, that you have received the Grant yesterday
> As per the signature details , its 8th Sep.
> ...


correction... thats 18th Sep 2018


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congratulations Hashambhai! All the best for your life in Australia!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


surprised to see you know my name


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

HASH0211 said:


> surprised to see you know my name




Lol. Thanks to immitracker 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Only had two jobs, first one straight from school for 18yrs, second one for 3 years.
> 
> Sent roles and responsibilities on letter headed paper, copies of payslips, end of year tax documents, copy of employment contracts and finishing date for first job. Everything on 190 checklist and more!
> 
> What about you? What you upload?




Okay. Well I submitted all payslips, bank statements, contracts, roles and resp on letterhead, tax summary, superannuation statements.... had 2 employments over a course of 13 months. Couldn’t submit 1 tax summary for 4 months and didn’t get asked for it. Tax amounts are already mentioned on payslips. 
Do you think I should submit anything now ? Nothing has been asked from me other than PCC and form 80. I just DONT want to delay the grant at this stage. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Another July 3rd CO contact got the grant today. Stay positive folks! It’s going to happen this week
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

I pray the accountants get cleared sooner. Remember there is an international conference in Sydney for accountants this year in December. I hope we all make it there as a permanent resident.


----------



## avneet78 (Sep 19, 2018)

*190 grant*

Hi Guys,

I have been following this thread and it has been a great help, today (19th Sept 2018) I finally got the much awaited email for 190 PR for me and my family (Wife and 2 Kids). 
Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot. 

My details as below. 

ANSCO: 261312

Offshore: Working in Dubai
Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 15 (Exp) + 10 (PTE) + 5 (Partner)

Visa Lodged (489): 15- Mar- 2018 (No CO Contact no News Till date)
Visa Lodged (190): 30-May-2018
Employment Verification : 08- Aug 2018 (HR got a call )

Direct Grant Date: 19-Sep-2018


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

I have lodged my 190 visa nominated by Victoria on 24th of July, still waiting for CO response or direct grant


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

avneet78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and it has been a great help, today (19th Sept 2018) I finally got the much awaited email for 190 PR for me and my family (Wife and 2 Kids).
> Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot.
> ...


Congrats buddy!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> 190 gang has the feeling of finding an oasis in the desert today!!!


There are 5 grants reported via immitracker today...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> yes,
> i have checked it
> earlier it was 6-9
> now showing as 6-8 months......


It really does not mater at all...you could be still waiting for grant for 8 months or more. No way it will speed up grants unless min processing reduces from 6 months to 5 or 4 months.


----------



## shankars27 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have been following this thread as a silent member.
I got my grant today (19th Sept 2018) for 190 PR for me and my wife.
Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot. 

My details as below. 

Occupation: 233512(Mechanical engineer)

Points: 30 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10 (Exp) + 10 (PTE)
Victoria State Invitation : 29-May-2018
Visa Lodged : 05- Jun- 2018
Direct Grant Date: 19-Sep-2018


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi avneet,

Congrats on receiving the grant.

What all documents you uploaded to claim your employment points?
Did you claim employment points for one employer only or multiple?

Employment verification was done for the current employer?

Thank You



avneet78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and it has been a great help, today (19th Sept 2018) I finally got the much awaited email for 190 PR for me and my family (Wife and 2 Kids).
> Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot.
> ...


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Visa lodged on 18/01/2018, 8 months crossed but no CO contact, no grant...

What should I do?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Visa lodged on 18/01/2018, 8 months crossed but no CO contact, no grant...
> 
> What should I do?




Make a call to DHA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

avneet78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and it has been a great help, today (19th Sept 2018) I finally got the much awaited email for 190 PR for me and my family (Wife and 2 Kids).
> Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot.
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

shankars27 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread as a silent member.
> I got my grant today (19th Sept 2018) for 190 PR for me and my wife.
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

avneet78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and it has been a great help, today (19th Sept 2018) I finally got the much awaited email for 190 PR for me and my family (Wife and 2 Kids).
> Thank you all for your help and do keep posting as this helps a lot.
> ...


Can you tell me how they do employment verification. I means MHA case officer call the employer or third party will do the verification process.
Any one have knowledge about this will tell.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Yesterday (19th Sept 2018) I got the golden email for 190 PR for me and my spouse.

My details as below. 

ANSCO: 263111

Offshore: Working from India, was onshore at the time of application.

Points: 25 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 10 (Offshore Exp) + 5 (State), + 10 (PTE)-5th attempt

ACS assessment : July-2016

ACT invite : 22-May-2018

Visa Lodged (190): 29-May-2018

Direct Grant Date: 19-Sep-2018

All documents were uploaded by agent upfront except PCC which was uploaded after 1month. Submitted PCC for the stay of 6 months as well. Agent asked for typical documents like random payslips per year, ITR return, bank statement. Not sure if employment verification happened considering direct grant as I worked for 4 companies out of which 3 are known IT companies. Submitted 2 RR on company letterhead and 3 RR as SD.

Now it's turn for June applicants.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

snim said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yesterday (19th Sept 2018) I got the golden email for 190 PR for me and my spouse.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

snim said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yesterday (19th Sept 2018) I got the golden email for 190 PR for me and my spouse.
> 
> ...



Congratulations snim :clap2:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

masumbibm said:


> Visa lodged on 18/01/2018, 8 months crossed but no CO contact, no grant...
> 
> What should I do?


HI bro. Same here I did visa Lodge 19th of My 2018, message me privately, did you claim spouse points, How many files you uploaded? I uploaded 60 maximum and +7 under my spouse section, may be the reason they stopped me...

tell me one thing how many files u uploaded and did you claim spouse points or not?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

I see many of the May applicants getting their grants. Happy for them!
Anyone else who has applied in May and yet to get a grant or CO contact?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

venkat said:


> HI bro. Same here I did visa Lodge 19th of My 2018, message me privately, did you claim spouse points, How many files you uploaded? I uploaded 60 maximum and +7 under my spouse section, may be the reason they stopped me...
> 
> tell me one thing how many files u uploaded and did you claim spouse points or not?


He lodged in Jan whereas your application was in May!
How can both your cases be same?

I understand the anxiousness of not getting a grant when ppl applying later than you getting it first! 
Just don't keep repeating the same thing everyday dude.

FYI I have lodged my application on May 16 and yet to hear from CO or get the grant!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Applied 27th May, had EV on 17th Sept. No hope of grant for another 2 months😌


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> He lodged in Jan whereas your application was in May!
> 
> How can both your cases be same?
> 
> ...




You echoed my sentiments exactly!!


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

This wait is lonnnnnnnggg.

Visa Lodged - 22.03.18
CO Contact - 25.07.18
Reverted to CO - 25.07.18
Grant - This wait is killing me.....Grant Soon, please!




RhiC said:


> Hoping I find it soon!! Hoping all of us waiting do!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> This wait is lonnnnnnnggg.
> 
> Visa Lodged - 22.03.18
> CO Contact - 25.07.18
> ...


Yip! 6am here in UK, no email :0(


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Golden email arrived! 

Lodged: 18 May
Grant: 20 Sep

Direct grant! So happy I cant say anything, I can only cry!!


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Golden email arrived!
> 
> Lodged: 18 May
> Grant: 20 Sep
> ...



Congrats Mate! All the best for the future endeavours


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Golden email arrived!
> 
> Lodged: 18 May
> Grant: 20 Sep
> ...


Awesome, congrats


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Golden email arrived!
> 
> Lodged: 18 May
> Grant: 20 Sep
> ...


Awesome, congrats


----------



## avneet78 (Sep 19, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi avneet,
> 
> Congrats on receiving the grant.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I had claimed points with 3 Employers, last two in India and the third one I am currently working with in Dubai for the past nearly 8 years now.
Documents uploaded.. Payslips, Banks Statement, Role & Responsibility letter from all Companies on their letter head.

Regarding Employment Verification I just got to know from my current employer (HR team), can't confirm if the verification was done from the previous employers. 

Regards


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

avneet78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had claimed points with 3 Employers, last two in India and the third one I am currently working with in Dubai for the past nearly 8 years now.
> Documents uploaded.. Payslips, Banks Statement, Role & Responsibility letter from all Companies on their letter head.
> ...


Hi Avneet,

Was the EV a phone call or email verification? 

Thanks


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Golden email arrived!
> 
> Lodged: 18 May
> Grant: 20 Sep
> ...




What all employment docs did you upload ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## avneet78 (Sep 19, 2018)

*190 grant*



Rif_Z said:


> Hi Avneet,
> 
> Was the EV a phone call or email verification?
> 
> Thanks



Hi , 

The EV was done on Phone. 

Regards


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt response.

For Dubai employment also you uploaded the same documents?



avneet78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had claimed points with 3 Employers, last two in India and the third one I am currently working with in Dubai for the past nearly 8 years now.
> Documents uploaded.. Payslips, Banks Statement, Role & Responsibility letter from all Companies on their letter head.
> ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

snim said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yesterday (19th Sept 2018) I got the golden email for 190 PR for me and my spouse.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your PR bro. Not many here on 190 with ACT SS. Good that it is moving now. Still waiting for grant, lodged on 20th Feb.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## avneet78 (Sep 19, 2018)

*190 grant*



Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> For Dubai employment also you uploaded the same documents?


Hi, 

Yes for Dubai Employment I had uploaded the same docs. 

Regards


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Found in immitracker co contact on sep 19
Replied on sep 19
Grant on sep 20


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*quick grant*



kc_santosh83 said:


> Found in immitracker co contact on sep 19
> Replied on sep 19
> Grant on sep 20



The special one!!!


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

This is proving to be a ridiculously long wait. 15 March application with assessment commencement notification on 3rd July. Have they forgotten about Feb-March applicants?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I have been seeing you guys discussing about the CO contacting the employer. Does this happen only when you claim points from work exp?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

casweekar said:


> This is proving to be a ridiculously long wait. 15 March application with assessment commencement notification on 3rd July. Have they forgotten about Feb-March applicants?




Second that thought. 
Absolutely disgusted since 2 months! 
If they want to delay our grants, why not just say it clearly on your website rather than changing processing times every month. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > This is proving to be a ridiculously long wait. 15 March application with assessment commencement notification on 3rd July. Have they forgotten about Feb-March applicants?
> ...


It's clearly evident nsw accountants are being intentionally delayed. All but no new accountant is getting a grant.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hey guys, I have been seeing you guys discussing about the CO contacting the employer. Does this happen only when you claim points from work exp?




Yup! Only happens when you claim points for work experience 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! Only happens when you claim points for work experience
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I see... thanks for clarifying!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

casweekar said:


> This is proving to be a ridiculously long wait. 15 March application with assessment commencement notification on 3rd July. Have they forgotten about Feb-March applicants?


Is it you received Assessment Commencement notification ? What is your CO name and GSM office ?


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

eashwar said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > This is proving to be a ridiculously long wait. 15 March application with assessment commencement notification on 3rd July. Have they forgotten about Feb-March applicants?
> ...


Yeah. Co name is Lisa GSM office is Adelaide


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

casweekar said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > casweekar said:
> ...


p

Totally sucks! Mar 20th and CO contact July 24 for something they had at time of lodgement!!


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

*190 nsw grant*

Finally..Finally...Yes..Finally the wait is over...Got the Golden mail..Very happy for receiving the visa grant from NSW today. Journey begins...

Thanks,
hshs:second:
Visa grant date: 20th Sep 2018
Visa applied: 15th Mar 2018
CO Contact: 2nd July 2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Finally..Finally...Yes..Finally the wait is over...Got the Golden mail..Very happy for receiving the visa grant from NSW today. Journey begins...
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs
> ...


Massive congrats!!!! I’m just after you, lodged 20th!! So hope I can join you in celebrating soon!!!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I know people have said DHA are granting visas now from early July CO, but looking at immi tracker, there’s loads with CO before then which are still ungranted.... can we really read much into this?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Finally..Finally...Yes..Finally the wait is over...Got the Golden mail..Very happy for receiving the visa grant from NSW today. Journey begins...
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs:second:
> ...


Beautiful!!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

somewhere close by myself..


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I know people have said DHA are granting visas now from early July CO, but looking at immi tracker, there’s loads with CO before then which are still ungranted.... can we really read much into this?


people dont update immitracker..that data is hardly reliable


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

hshssuresh said:


> Finally..Finally...Yes..Finally the wait is over...Got the Golden mail..Very happy for receiving the visa grant from NSW today. Journey begins...
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs:second:
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I know people have said DHA are granting visas now from early July CO, but looking at immi tracker, there’s loads with CO before then which are still ungranted.... can we really read much into this?
> ...


True, I know it’s not reliable which is why I’m dubious that I’m gonna have mine soon just because some people in July CO are having theirs... my fingers are crossed though!!


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just a general question: How do you know if EV was done by immigration department? Are you still in contact with all your past employers?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> True, I know it’s not reliable which is why I’m dubious that I’m gonna have mine soon just because some people in July CO are having theirs... my fingers are crossed though!!


In this era(error) of dark clouds of confusion coming from the Department of Home affairs, we need to be hopeful.


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Gurus, your help is needed here!

While uploading documents for lodging visa application of 190 on Immitracker, it is asking to upload form 80 against each 18 years + individual included in the application even for parents and siblings (who are not migrating). 

Please advise should I need to provide form 80 for each individual separately or form 80 for principal applicant should be attached only.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

abeerjabbar said:


> Hi Gurus, your help is needed here!
> 
> While uploading documents for lodging visa application of 190 on Immitracker, it is asking to upload form 80 against each 18 years + individual included in the application even for parents and siblings (who are not migrating).
> 
> Please advise should I need to provide form 80 for each individual separately or form 80 for principal applicant should be attached only.


Form 80 for main applicant and all applicants (18+) who are migrating.
Form 80 is not needed for family members who are not migrating and not included in application.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

casweekar said:


> eashwar said:
> 
> 
> > casweekar said:
> ...


Same case officer with me as well


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Same case officer with me as well


Mine too. Lisa from Adelaide. Are both of you Accountants too?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Same case officer with me as well




There’s no guarantee that “Lisa” will be the one finalising your application. They work in teams. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Same case officer with me as well
> ...


Seems like she is on holidays to Europe.😂. Yeah I applied as accountant.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> True, I know it’s not reliable which is why I’m dubious that I’m gonna have mine soon just because some people in July CO are having theirs... my fingers are crossed though!!




Hey RhiC. You WILL have your grant by October 4th  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

hshssuresh said:


> Finally..Finally...Yes..Finally the wait is over...Got the Golden mail..Very happy for receiving the visa grant from NSW today. Journey begins...
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs
> ...


Many congratulations mate


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> I see many of the May applicants getting their grants. Happy for them!
> Anyone else who has applied in May and yet to get a grant or CO contact?


I am also applied May 19th NO CO and No grant yet bro. PM me private message


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > True, I know it’s not reliable which is why I’m dubious that I’m gonna have mine soon just because some people in July CO are having theirs... my fingers are crossed though!!
> ...


I hope so! How are you working this out?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey RhiC. You WILL have your grant by October 4th
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


If prophet Abshishe is correct, then mine should be coming in 5 days or so??


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> If prophet Abshishe is correct, then mine should be coming in 5 days or so??




You would have yours by Thursday man 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> You would have yours by Thursday man
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...



Ha ha ha!. Thanks prophet Abisheskshroff!! .. 

May my ancestors hear our cries and make them come true!!


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant date*



abhishekshroff said:


> You would have yours by Thursday man
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Can you look into the crystal for me also? Lodged April 15 and CO contact on August 12. Responded on August 15. Code 233214


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

casweekar said:


> nicc227 said:
> 
> 
> > kc_santosh83 said:
> ...


I applied as civil engineer on 14 May
Co on 29 aug
What about you guys


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Can you look into the crystal for me also? Lodged April 15 and CO contact on August 12. Responded on August 15. Code 233214




Sorry bro. You may have to wait for a little while more. I’m guessing 2nd or 3rd week of November 



190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Abi take a stab with me too please


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

The early morning surprise of golden email is too sweet. This forum has been a wonderful source of information. May all those waiting get the golden emails faster than ever.

The flip side is I am now clueless how to proceed with this 

ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor
Age 30 Language 20 Education 15 Experience10 State Sponsorship 5 
Total: 80 Points 
Vetasses Assessment: December 13, 2017 
190 NSW EOI DOE: December 18, 2017 with 70 Points (Stream 2) 
190 NSW EOI DOE [Updated - Added 10 language points]: January 06, 2018 with 80 Points 
NSW Pre-invite: February 16, 2018 
NSW ITA: March 20, 2018 
190 Visa Lodgement: March 22,2018
Medicals: March 29,2018
CO contact: July 16, 2018 (missed PCC :S)
Reply to CO: July 20, 2018
Grant: September 21, 2018 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

1337 said:


> The early morning surprise of golden email is too sweet. This forum has been a wonderful source of information. May all those waiting get the golden emails faster than ever.
> 
> The flip side is I am now clueless how to proceed with this
> 
> ...



Wooo!!.. Halleluuujaaahh!!... 

congrats buddy!!!.. We are making some progress on these CO contacts!!


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Sorry bro. You may have to wait for a little while more. I’m guessing 2nd or 3rd week of November
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell our's too.. Angel of God.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> I applied as civil engineer on 14 May
> Co on 29 aug
> What about you guys


Same profile and similar timelines mate.
Civil engineer category lodged on May 16. However, No grant or CO contact!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

1337 said:


> The early morning surprise of golden email is too sweet. This forum has been a wonderful source of information. May all those waiting get the golden emails faster than ever.
> 
> The flip side is I am now clueless how to proceed with this
> 
> ...




July 16th CO contact ?!?? 
Woow good news!! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> July 16th CO contact ?!??
> Woow good news!!
> 
> 
> ...




Tuesday is your day bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

1337 said:


> Tuesday is your day bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I want to believe every word you say. But were you just asked for a PCC ? 
I was asked for PCC and form 80 for me and my partner. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

1337 said:


> Tuesday is your day bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Also, please if can tell me what all employment docs did you upload ? 



Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> Form 80 for main applicant and all applicants (18+) who are migrating.
> Form 80 is not needed for family members who are not migrating and not included in application.


Should I include My Parents and siblings (18 years +) as non migrating family members in my application of 190 in immiaccount?


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > If prophet Abshishe is correct, then mine should be coming in 5 days or so??
> ...


Crystal guru tell me about mine hahaha
27 march lodged no co contact yet 😂🤣


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > If prophet Abshishe is correct, then mine should be coming in 5 days or so??
> ...


Bro i lodged on 5th feb with co contact on 25 th may 
.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

1337 said:


> The early morning surprise of golden email is too sweet. This forum has been a wonderful source of information. May all those waiting get the golden emails faster than ever.
> 
> The flip side is I am now clueless how to proceed with this
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Bro .. 
I lodged on 5th feb and co contact on 25th may ..responed back on 13 june ..


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Many congratulations Bro ..
> I lodged on 5th feb and co contact on 25th may ..responed back on 13 june ..




I believe CO contact for trivial items is a sign that your visa is on the way sooner or later. So sit tight and enjoy a beer or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> I want to believe every word you say. But were you just asked for a PCC ?
> I was asked for PCC and form 80 for me and my partner.
> 
> 
> ...




I was asked for PCC only as my super efficient consultant insisted on lodging the application himself and missed attaching the PCC while applying.

I had submitted form 80 with the application. Make sure each of the form is duly signed where needed.

While I attached all basic docs, I tried attaching the maximum available docs for points-claimed employments. Such as account statements, pay slips, Increment letters, appointment letter, reference letter and one statutory declaration.

Hope it helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

1337 said:


> I was asked for PCC only as my super efficient consultant insisted on lodging the application himself and missed attaching the PCC while applying.
> 
> I had submitted form 80 with the application. Make sure each of the form is duly signed where needed.
> 
> ...




Thanks. Hope all July CO contacts are granted soon. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You would have yours by Thursday man
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hey Abhishekshroff, I lodge my application around yours too!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > I was asked for PCC only as my super efficient consultant insisted on lodging the application himself and missed attaching the PCC while applying.
> ...


Really hope so too!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

1337 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations Bro ..
> ...


Siting tightly from 120 days after the co contact .. I was contacted for pcc , birth certificate and pte ..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


You were contacted twice?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
Siting tightly from 120 days after the co contact .. I was contacted for pcc , birth certificate and pte ..[/QUOTE]

I believe you already provided these while filing your application.

Did you provide birth certificate or marksheet as proof of age?

Hope you get your visa soon..with all the messages, on an average it's 6 months for the grant after filing the application.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > 1337 said:
> ...


 No bro ...one time ..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Siting tightly from 120 days after the co contact .. I was contacted for pcc , birth certificate and pte ..[/QUOTE]

I believe you already provided these while filing your application.

Did you provide birth certificate or marksheet as proof of age?

Hope you get your visa soon..with all the messages, on an average it's 6 months for the grant after filing the application.

Regards,
Maharajan[/QUOTE]
I have not provided birth certificate and they wanted my pcc with old name which was single in the previous passport .. Bro i am on Around 8 months ..


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes waiting for grant, since July 17...……

Lets all get.……………


Oz is calling, lets prepare ourselves...……..


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Yes waiting for grant, since July 17...……
> 
> Lets all get.……………
> 
> ...


Fellow Bangalorean! Namaskar 

I have a blocking question that I haven't been able to find an answer to and because of which, I'm not able to move forward with lodging my 190 visa application. Because your profile is similar to mine, I hope you will have an answer! 

I received my SkillSelect/NSW nomination Sept 18th (ICT Biz Analyst, 75+5pts, 190 NSW Invite Aug 28th 2018). I logged in through SkillSelect to get to ImmiAccount and started the process to lodge my application in ImmiAccount. After finishing the 17 screens of questions, I'm asked to upload documents. On all the blogs, sites, and ImmiAccount guides, people have said we can submit the application first and upload documents later. I don't see the option to choose between Submit OR upload my documents later. The screen only gives me the ability to upload documents, and hit Submit. There's a warning that without uploading documents, my application will take longer to process. So now I'm stuck, because I still don't have the PCC, tax docs, payslips ready yet. I had assumed from my research that I could submit the visa app, pay for it, and then start uploading documents. I'm now concerned with my ticking 60 day deadline. Apologies for that long essay  

My questions are : 
1.Can I submit the Visa Application without uploading documents on that screen (in spite of the warning about processing delays)? Is that the default for everyone lodging visa applications?
2. When is the Visa payment made? After submission of all documents? Or after the CO contact?

Thank you again. Best wishes to you, and apologies for the long message (I'm a newbie)


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

envyajr said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes waiting for grant, since July 17...……
> ...


Go ahead man and submit your application 
Don’t wait for docs that can be attached later
Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

envyajr said:


> Fellow Bangalorean! Namaskar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey buddy! Nice to see another Bangalorean here. 

Well, the rules have changed since July this year. You cannot proceed with the application without certain basic documents and PCC is one of them. However, you can just submit the basic docs now and go on uploading other docs as and when you get them. Hope this helps 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks and All the Best for you mate 



RhiC said:


> Massive congrats!!!! I’m just after you, lodged 20th!! So hope I can join you in celebrating soon!!!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks..

you are very close mate as i got it in 80 days after CO contact..just calculate yours accordingly if this trend continues..

Thanks,
hshs


loading254 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> somewhere close by myself..


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey buddy! Nice to see another Bangalorean here.
> 
> Well, the rules have changed since July this year. You cannot proceed with the application without certain basic documents and PCC is one of them. However, you can just submit the basic docs now and go on uploading other docs as and when you get them. Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Hi Abhishak

What about your status?
Did you got any email of CO assigned.
Or any status change from received to other...?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi Abhishak
> 
> What about your status?
> Did you got any email of CO assigned.
> ...




No mate. Nothing happened so far. It’s too early right now. I’m expecting either a Direct grant or a CO contact by the 3rd week of October 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Thanks..
> 
> you are very close mate as i got it in 80 days after CO contact..just calculate yours accordingly if this trend continues..
> 
> ...


@day 72 days now.. still waiting and waiting!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> hshssuresh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks..
> ...


186 for me!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

RhiC said:


> 186 for me!


What does CO contact for meds mean in your signature?

Isn't the HAP ID already linked and the CO can directly see the reports?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

csdhan said:


> What does CO contact for meds mean in your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the HAP ID already linked and the CO can directly see the reports?




Sometimes when the HAP IDs are not created by the CO and they are done prior to lodging of the visa, some big in their system doesn’t link the two properly. Therefore you sometimes get a CO contact to resend the medical reports 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## foxes123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey,

Is there a way we can check if it's linked properly? 

Lodged: 7/4/18
Co contact: 31/7/18 for PTE




abhishekshroff said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > What does CO contact for meds mean in your signature?
> ...


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey buddy! Nice to see another Bangalorean here.
> 
> Well, the rules have changed since July this year. You cannot proceed with the application without certain basic documents and PCC is one of them. However, you can just submit the basic docs now and go on uploading other docs as and when you get them. Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Abhishek,

Hello from Namma Bengaluru 

Thank you for your information. I'm glad I was not doing something completely wrong  Now I have more questions for you 

I actually did PCC in February. However to prevent it from crossing the 12 month mark during Visa processing, I'm doing it again. 

With your experience in the revised process, what are your thoughts on applying with all my documents at once, as opposed to, to piecemeal? I'm wondering if submitting a complete app puts it in another bucket versus an incomplete app where they say, "oh, this one is incomplete, we'll set it aside and look at it when it's complete". 

Also, did you do Medicals before CO contact? (You'd mentioned in another post to another member that sometimes the links between CO's HAP ID and front loaded HAP ID isn't made due to a bug)

Thanks for your help Abhi!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > What does CO contact for meds mean in your signature?
> ...


Did Meds at time of lodgement but was asked for them again after 126 days..... very frustrating!! Now on 186, 60 days after CO!!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

RhiC said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > csdhan said:
> ...


WTF, what did you do? Undertook medicals again?


----------



## Raj Shinde (Sep 22, 2018)

*190 state sponsorship eligibility*

I am planning to apply for state sponsorship visa for Australia.

Need to know, if there is any rule that says, one cannot apply if he has never worked in Australia previously.

Anything else that one needs to be aware of, please add.

Can anyone please confirm.


----------



## localgeek82 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for 190 visa with 70 points for Melbourne and Sydney for 261312 position. How much time do you guys think it will take to get an invite?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

There is no such requirement of Australia work experience for applying state sponsored sub class 190 PR visa and the general 189 PR Visa..


Raj Shinde said:


> I am planning to apply for state sponsorship visa for Australia.
> 
> Need to know, if there is any rule that says, one cannot apply if he has never worked in Australia previously.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

csdhan said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekshroff said:
> ...


No, just re-uploaded the medical results to my immi account


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

ray2:Hi All,

I've received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep for my 190 application lodged on 30-May. I totally understand that it varies a lot from case to case, but I'd like to understand what is the "average" elapsed time between commencement and grant. Any ideas from the seniors/experts please?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Processing time*

Cambridge Dictionary

Word: numb
Type: adjective UK ​ /nʌm/ US ​ /nʌm/
​
E.g. not able to feel any emotions or to think clearly, because the CO team at DOHA has ruthlessly delayed grants!! Numbed by the waiting time!!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> Cambridge Dictionary
> 
> Word: numb
> Type: adjective UK ​ /nʌm/ US ​ /nʌm/
> ...


Know that feeling well. End of day 187 here for me in UK, wondering what this week will bring... hopefully something golden! 

61 days since CO, hoping they continue to clear July contacts.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Know that feeling well. End of day 187 here for me in UK, wondering what this week will bring... hopefully something golden!
> 
> 61 days since CO, hoping they continue to clear July contacts.


This looks like a Russian Roullete.. the good part is, I see july CO Contacts being worked on!!

I am working with "By end of October" , I will be having my grant.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Start of day 187 here for me in Singapore, hopefully will receive it soon! 

61 days since CO, Glad that they are working on July CO contacts.. hopefully they continue doing so...

I am working with "By end of September" I will be having my grant



loading254 said:


> This looks like a Russian Roullete.. the good part is, I see july CO Contacts being worked on!!
> 
> I am working with "By end of October" , I will be having my grant.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Anyone who got call in NSW for the ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)? What points and when?. Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I just got the golden email. 

Code: 261112 (System analyst)
Lodgement date: 12 June'2018
Grant date: 24th Sep'2018

I was a silent observer, but want to thank all the members for their valuable inputs/discussions. This forum is amazing.

Regards
sarthak


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats. My eyes are bleeding here to see June grants have started. 



Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> ...


Super mate. Congrats. How many applicants ? I presume you are offshore.


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

Yes I am offshore. 2 candidates - me and my wife.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations .


----------



## insider2195 (Aug 28, 2018)

m3nation said:


> I lodged my 190 visa on 14th June 2018, to generate HAP IDs after you pay your visa fees:
> 
> in immiaccount portal homepage
> a flag showing "health examinations required" will be displayed
> ...


thanks. When you generated your HAP id after submitting your visa, did the referral letter say the list of tests you should take or did the clinic know what tests to do.


----------



## insider2195 (Aug 28, 2018)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I assume its a direct grant. Did you submit your PCC and HC along with your visa? Which State did you get it for?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

insider2195 said:


> thanks. When you generated your HAP id after submitting your visa, did the referral letter say the list of tests you should take or did the clinic know what tests to do.


The referral letter will have the visa subclass you are applying for and the examinations required: 501 Medical Examination, 502 Chest X-ray Examination, 707 HIV test. 

As part of the medical examination they will also test your urine real quick - if there is nothing to flag, they will tell you on the spot in my experience.


----------



## Adeem_e (Sep 24, 2018)

*Visa Grant*

Hello everyone

I have been a silent observer and got my grant today and YES I am an accountant.

Here is my timeline

190 Visa Lodged: 5 Apr 2018
CO contact: 11 July 2018
Grant: 24 September 2018

CO asked for a PCC and a polio vaccination certificate. I am thinking they are clearing accountants now so hang in there guys it will arrive and best of luck.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who has applied in May and yet to get the grant or hear from CO?
I have applied on May 16 ... no grant or CO contact. I getting anxious as almost all the May applicants either got their grant or at least a CO contact.

Not so pleasing to wait for the grant when there is a job in hand waiting for you to join in Sydney


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

insider2195 said:


> Congrats! I assume its a direct grant. Did you submit your PCC and HC along with your visa? Which State did you get it for?


Thanks, yes it's a direct grant. Yes, I submitted most of the documents (incl. PCC and HC) after 1 week of lodgement and then keep adding few more. Got it for NSW.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> Thanks, yes it's a direct grant. Yes, I submitted most of the documents (incl. PCC and HC) after 1 week of lodgement and then keep adding few more. Got it for NSW.


Curious. When the golden email came? You crossed many people in May/June. Iam waiting on June 2nd... 

Ram


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> ...


congrats buddy.. You are one of the lucky ones with a 3 months direct grant!


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Curious. When the golden email came? You crossed many people in May/June. Iam waiting on June 2nd...
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram,

Received an hour back . Yours is coming soon. All the best.

sarthak


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

loading254 said:


> congrats buddy.. You are one of the lucky ones with a 3 months direct grant!


Thank you . You will receive it soon as well. All the best.

Sarthak


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

sarthaks said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Received an hour back . Yours is coming soon. All the best.
> 
> sarthak


Yeah.. Hoping so. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Friends, 

Sorry for repeating the post! It's just because of anxiousness!

I have applied on May 16. Most of the applicants who have applied in May has got their grants or at least a CO contact. I do understand that it's been only 130 days, and there are applicants who are waiting for longer times.

Reading some of the comments from applicants that they are yet to hear from the CO even after 8+ months is just scaring me. 

I work for an MNC who have offices in Australia too. I have been offered an internal transfer upon successful grant. Is there a way I can request DHA to expedite or give an update on my application which is well within the global processing time?

Thanks for the response in advance!


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep for my 190 application lodged on 30-May. I totally understand that it varies a lot from case to case, but I'd like to understand what is the "average" elapsed time between commencement and grant. Any ideas from the seniors/experts please?


Welcome to the family. May I know who is your case officer? Your wait will be longer after getting this mail. I got this mail on 3rd July .


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Start of day 187 here for me in Singapore, hopefully will receive it soon!
> 
> 61 days since CO, Glad that they are working on July CO contacts.. hopefully they continue doing so...
> 
> ...


Same here in UK! Just woke up to day 188, 62 since CO! Also hoping for Sept grant


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

May 14 lodged
29 aug co contact
Waiting for grant


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Same here in UK! Just woke up to day 188, 62 since CO! Also hoping for Sept grant


curious.. why would you wanna leave a big market in Europe to a smaller place in aussie?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

What date in July are we up to for CO contact? I think I read someone from 16th getting grant last week? Thanks.


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

venkat said:


> I am also applied May 19th NO CO and No grant yet bro. PM me private message


I applied on 29th May and CO contacted me on 20 Sept.

Awaiting Final grant.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> curious.. why would you wanna leave a big market in Europe to a smaller place in aussie?




The UK is the third largest migrant group in Australia. There are various reasons why the Poms (as they’re known in Australia) migrate to Australia. It could be the weather. Higher wages and better quality of life. Some like the slower pace of life here. Some believe that Australia is a great place to raise a family. Also, with the Brexit, there is a lot of economic uncertainty and people prefer to escape that. Reasons and motivations would vary from case to case. It all depends on what the particular person/family is looking for 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello all!

Happy to inform that I got the *GOLDEN MAIL* today! Please find my timeline below:

_*233213 - QUANTITY SURVEYOR*

Points Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, Eng-20; Total=70 (+5)
Single Applicant, Offshore

*Overall Timeline:*

IELTS: 30 Sep 17 [L-8.5, R-8.0, W-6.5, S-8.5, O-8.0]	
Skills Assessment Application (AIQS): 13 Nov 17	
PTE 1: 26 Nov 17 [L-90, R-77, W-87, S-90, O-87]	
PTE 2: 02 Dec 17 [L-89, R-90, W-82, S-90, O-90]
Skills Assessment (AIQS): 01 Feb 18- Positive	
EOI - 189 (70): DOE 01 Feb 18
EOI - 190 (75) NSW: DOE 18 Mar 18
NSW Pre-Invite: 12 Apr 18
Application: 12 Apr 18
PCC: SL- 16 May 18, Qatar- 17 May 18
NSW Nomination Approval and ITA: 23 May 18
Medicals: 06 Jun 18
Visa Lodged: 12 Jun 18
[All Documents Uploaded within a week]
Direct Grant: 24 Sep 18
IED:16 May 19_



*DOCUMENTS UPLOADED:*

*Evidence of Health:*
- Medical Info Sheet (Copied to me by Clinic)
- Statement by Clinic (Copied to me by Clinic)
- Medical Receipt 

*Evidence of Skills Assessment:*
- Skilled Migration Assessment Letter by AIQS

*Evidence of Character:*
- PCC: Sri Lankan + Qatar (Colour)
- Form 80

*Travel Document:*
- Passport (Colour)

*Overseas, Evidence of Qualification:*
- Degree Certificates (Colour)
- Transcripts (Colour)
- Official Letter by University (Colour)

*Overseas, Evidence of Experience:*
- Resume
- Roles & Responsibilities Letters (Colour & HR Stamped) 
- Salary Certificate Letters (Colour & HR Stamped)
- Salary Slips (Translated / Accounts Dept. Stamped)
- Bank Statements (Online Generated - Colour)
- Qatar Residency/Work Permit (Translated)
- Employment Time-Sheets (Black & White)
- Employment Images 

*Evidence of Birth or Age:*
- Birth Certificate (Colour, Translated & SL Foreign Affairs Ministry Stamped)
- National Identity Card (Colour & Translated)
- Passport (Colour)
- Affidavit (Name Misspells)

*Evidence of Identity:*
- Birth Certificate (Colour, Translated & SL Foreign Affairs Ministry Stamped)
- National Identity Card (Colour & Translated)
- Passport (Colour)
- Driving License (Colour)
- Qatar Residency/Work Permit (Translated)
- PCC: Sri Lankan + Qatar (Colour)
- Affidavit (Name Misspells)

*English, Evidence of Language Ability:*
- PTE Score Report (Sent online but also downloaded via PTE Account)

*Other Documents:*
- Form 1221


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grants*

Congratulations to people who got direct grants! All the best for the journey ahead.
The July CO contact grants seem to have lost steam. Was hoping to hear more today. Looks like a dry day.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

17th july CO contact.

Waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

loading254 said:


> This looks like a Russian Roullete.. the good part is, I see july CO Contacts being worked on!!
> 
> I am working with "By end of October" , I will be having my grant.


Hope you get it by the end of this month, perhaps!:amen:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> 17th july CO contact.
> 
> Waiting for the golden mail.


24th July CO... me too! This week be nice!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

envyajr said:


> Abhishek,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey man. 

Sorry. Had a busy day yesterday. Well, you can upload the basic docs and pay the fees and lodge your visa. You would then have a few days before anyone even looks at your case. You can keep uploading all the docs as and when you get them to strengthen your case. 

Yup. I did my medicals after I submitted the application. You can generate your HAP IDs in the application, go to the panel appointed clinic (Elbit diagnostics is what I had chosen in Bangalore) and get it done within a couple of hours. The clinic generally uploads all of the info within a couple of days. The official timeline for them is five working days. But usually it’s sent within a couple of days. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> 24th July CO... me too! This week be nice!




You’ll be getting it this week fosure!!  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone who has applied in May and yet to get the grant or hear from CO?
> I have applied on May 16 ... no grant or CO contact. I getting anxious as almost all the May applicants either got their grant or at least a CO contact.
> ...


Don't worry NelloreGun, I am an April applicant and every morning, I know, I am drawing close to the day of my grant!
You are close too!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > 24th July CO... me too! This week be nice!
> ...


Thank you, Be nice!!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Happy to inform that I got the *GOLDEN MAIL* today! Please find my timeline below:
> 
> ...



Heartiest congratulations on your grant! 

Just curious to know if you applied personally or hired an agent for your case?
Also, just recalling, what's Form 1221 for?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Don't worry NelloreGun, I am an April applicant and every morning, I know, I am drawing close to the day of my grant!
> You are close too!


Have you received a CO contact?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Sorry for repeating the post! It's just because of anxiousness!
> 
> ...


What is ur ANZSCO code? mine is 261312 I also applied 19th of May I have not Co or Grant yet. Please Pm me private Msg.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

venkat said:


> What is ur ANZSCO code? mine is 261312 I also applied 19th of May I have not Co or Grant yet. Please Pm me private Msg.


Hi Bro, I was expecting a response from you 
I know you are also in the same shoes as mine. Posted to check if anyone else is on the same boat!

Anyways, my ANZSCO code is 233211 .. Civil Engineer!! Offshore and a single applicant!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Sorry for repeating the post! It's just because of anxiousness!
> 
> ...


I snt a mobile number, private messages, please pm me we will discuss.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ohh god when will they look for feb lodgements with co contacts ..


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Heartiest congratulations on your grant!
> 
> Just curious to know if you applied personally or hired an agent for your case?
> Also, just recalling, what's Form 1221 for?


Applied on my own just by going through the Expat Forum mate!  This place is a knowledge chest for aspirants!

Form 1221: Additional Personal Particulars Information

CO officers usually request 2 forms- Forms 80 & 1221


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Don't worry NelloreGun, I am an April applicant and every morning, I know, I am drawing close to the day of my grant!
> You are close too!


Applied 27th May, employment verification on 17th Sept. Awaiting grantlayball:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Any July CO contacts got grants today ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Any July CO contacts got grants today ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...




Today has been a day for direct grants. Maybe tomorrow maybe the day for CO contacts 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Today has been a day for direct grants. Maybe tomorrow maybe the day for CO contacts
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




I have started June applicants getting direct grants. I have a strong feeling that accountants and CO contacted are just dumped aside and will be picked up by the end of their processing times. Example...... all Feb-March applicants with CO contacts will be picked up around 8 months. We’re already on the 6-7th month since lodgement. This is so wrong. 
It doesn’t take long to check form 80 and a god damn PCC!!!! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > 17th july CO contact.
> ...


3rd August CO ....29/March applied.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!



Rhic the day you get your grant I’ll have my bottles ready to pop. Good luck. Similar timeline. CO contacts are a pain. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!


Sit tight RhiC! Soon!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!
> ...


I’ll race you to the finish line! Bottles ready here too!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully as of us will get it soon!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Have you received a CO contact?


Oh yes, on 14 August.


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

casweekar said:


> Welcome to the family. May I know who is your case officer? Your wait will be longer after getting this mail. I got this mail on 3rd July .


The name on the commencement letter was Amanda. May I know your CO name please :faint::faint:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!


What frustrates more is it's like the DHA is a big black hole.. Once you throw in something, you have no idea who is working on it, criteria used and expectations of the outcome..

We are all stuck doing guesswork, trying to understand!!


A FRUSTRATED CLIENT HERE!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

My CO is Jamie, Adelaide branch.... anyone else been assigned same guy?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I’m more frustrated because they asked for something I already submitted... now it’s been 2 months since co contact! If they’d checked, I’d have had my grant that day!!
> ...


Agreed!!


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a query. My firm wants me to attend a conference of accountants in Australia. Should I notify immigration authorities about the same? Should I drop an email?


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

Anyone getting invitation from Queensland recently?


----------



## Adeem_e (Sep 24, 2018)

Adeem_e said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have been a silent observer and got my grant today and YES I am an accountant.
> 
> ...


Posting again i think the other post didn't get posted


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Adeem_e said:


> Posting again i think the other post didn't get posted




Woow congrats. 
A July CO contact and that too an accountant. Amazing! 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

supermariobros said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the family. May I know who is your case officer? Your wait will be longer after getting this mail. I got this mail on 3rd July .
> ...


It's lisa.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Sorry for repeating the post! It's just because of anxiousness!
> 
> ...


Do not worry my friend, I was in the same situation. I lodged April 10th and after 156 days got CO contact on September 13th.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Adeem_e said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have been a silent observer and got my grant today and YES I am an accountant.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! such news are getting me to smile..  

Feels like christmas is almost here!! :spy::spy:


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Who else have LISA from Adelaide as CO.
Lodged date 14 th May
CO contact on 29th August


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Who else have LISA from Adelaide as CO.
> Lodged date 14 th May
> CO contact on 29th August


SALLY from Adelaide


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

any one have Karen

Position Number: 60000866 from adeliade


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Who else have LISA from Adelaide as CO.
> Lodged date 14 th May
> CO contact on 29th August


+1 

Lisa is specialized in sending Immi assessment commence mails and known to be one of the toughest.


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

EAU2452 said:


> Do not worry my friend, I was in the same situation. I lodged April 10th and after 156 days got CO contact on September 13th.


what docs did they ask bro? I am also the 19th of May...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO*



GUNBUN said:


> +1
> 
> Lisa is specialized in sending Immi assessment commence mails and known to be one of the toughest.
> 
> ...


+1. However, I am wondering why so many have been assigned to Lisa.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

GUNBUN said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > Who else have LISA from Adelaide as CO.
> ...


That's scary


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

*Form 80*

Hi guys,

Somehow form 80 did not get uploaded at the time of lodging the application (on 1st May). I received an assessment commencement email on the 21st August (case officer Christopher, FYI). I realised the error over this weekend and uploaded form 80 along with form 1221.

Any idea if the case officer gets notified upon uploading documents. Or should I be resigned to the fact that I've wasted near 5 months.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Somehow form 80 did not get uploaded at the time of lodging the application (on 1st May). I received an assessment commencement email on the 21st August (case officer Christopher, FYI). I realised the error over this weekend and uploaded form 80 along with form 1221.
> 
> Any idea if the case officer gets notified upon uploading documents. Or should I be resigned to the fact that I've wasted near 5 months.


I have been through similar situation where I filed my it return along with balance sheet in July, Much later than assessment commencement email. I held the view that it would better explain my experience and credentials.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

casweekar said:


> That's scary


 I think these guys work as a pool of people.

I doubt if it is 1 person who handles the issue through and through..

With 120,000 PRs a year, that is 10,000 a month and around 500 a day.. I think there's a big office somewhere looking like a call-center... layball:layball:


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

loading254 said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > That's scary
> ...


I hope that's the case. However, I am habitual with the fact that my work is usually done at much slower pace than the normal.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi All,

Informing little late. Got the PR on 17th September. Direct Grant.

Applied on 30th May 2018
Code : 263111
Grant : 17th September 2018

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

sundarM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Informing little late. Got the PR on 17th September. Direct Grant.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Informing little late. Got the PR on 17th September. Direct Grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

can't help but feeling envious of those who got their grants. 

Congrats!


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> can't help but feeling envious of those who got their grants.
> 
> Congrats!


Yea can't deny that as well.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone getting invitation from Queensland recently?




In July. Not sure if that counts as recent 
But, as per their website, they are processing EOIs lodged in August at the moment 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## kaka_45 (Feb 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> In July. Not sure if that counts as recent
> But, as per their website, they are processing EOIs lodged in August at the moment
> 
> 
> ...


Please share website* address as you said “*processing EOIs lodged in August at the moment”*


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kaka_45 said:


> Please share website* address as you said “*processing EOIs lodged in August at the moment”*




Here you go: https://migration.qld.gov.au/











190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

:mad2::mad2::tsk: .. 

No interesting news for us March babies with July CO contacts??

This feels like a doze of medicine given haphazardly!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> :mad2::mad2::tsk: ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Patience buddy! This week is your week! Keep up the hopes and stay positive! Good news is just around the corner 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

Guys got direct grant today.

Date of lodgement: 7th June 2018
Anzesco: 261311
Onshore
NSW

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

manishmahajan123 said:


> Guys got direct grant today.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 7th June 2018
> Anzesco: 261311
> ...


Congratulations, enjoy your stay.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> ..
> 
> No interesting news for us March babies with July CO contacts??
> 
> This feels like a doze of medicine given haphazardly!


None here either. 
Mar 20 lodge, July 24 CO :0((


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Guys, me too, July 17 CO contact, March 22 lodge...………………….

Waiting for the golden mail...……….


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Guys, me too, July 25 CO contact, March 22 lodge...………………….
Waiting for the golden mail...…don’t know how they process applications


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys need an advise plz. My company is sending me to world conference of accountants in Sydney on 3rd November. I have a valid visitor visa . Should I inform DIPB about my arrival? Will that have any impact on my application?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Guys, me too, July 25 CO contact, March 22 lodge...………………….
> Waiting for the golden mail...…don’t know how they process applications


Wow, lots of us with almost identical timelines, let’s hope we all get good news soon!


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

casweekar said:


> Guys need an advise plz. My company is sending me to world conference of accountants in Sydney on 3rd November. I have a valid visitor visa . Should I inform DIPB about my arrival? Will that have any impact on my application?


As long as you have a Valid visa and coming to Aus just for a short stay there's no need to report as such. If you're changing your address permanently, that might have to be notified. Hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Wow, lots of us with almost identical timelines, let’s hope we all get good news soon!


They started July CO contacts and I was so happy. Why did they just stop and moved back to June lodgements ?!?! 

All July CO contacts will be either Feb or March lodgements. Guys please keep this forum updated in case JULY CO contacts start getting grants. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, lots of us with almost identical timelines, let’s hope we all get good news soon!
> ...


Yeh I also saw lots of July CO grants recently, just still not reached mine!! Grr!!!


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi can someone tell me that the file opened by one co remains with the same one after the co contact or some other gentleman can peep into it after the first co contact, because my CO seems to be a very tough guy.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

Sureshconnects said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > Guys need an advise plz. My company is sending me to world conference of accountants in Sydney on 3rd November. I have a valid visitor visa . Should I inform DIPB about my arrival? Will that have any impact on my application?
> ...


Thanks. But do you think my informing can help in my processing as I am representing in the world forum of accountants, while my 190 application has also been made as an accountant? Just thinking from employment verification perspective.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Got my golden mail today of direct grant. Details are:
261313
lodged date: 11th June 2018
grant data: 25th September 2018

thanks everyone in this group for all the valuable information I received so far and hope all waiting members get their grant soon


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got my golden mail today of direct grant. Details are:
> 261313
> ...


congrats can you please tell me ur points


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

anurag_aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got my golden mail today of direct grant. Details are:
> 261313
> ...




Can you please share what all employment docs did you submit ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Can you please share what all employment docs did you submit ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Hey Randeep,

I uploaded salary slip, bank statement, pf statement, increment letter, R&R letter on company letter-head, offer letter, re-leaving letter for all the company I worked so far.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi 
I want to know are 70+5 points good enough for 190 visa? I mean are chances good with this score? For electrical Engineer


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Bizz said:


> Hi
> I want to know are 70+5 points good enough for 190 visa? I mean are chances good with this score? For electrical Engineer


Yes but with 70 points you can get a 189 invite in just a few rounds. I would suggest creating a separate EOI for each.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

venkat said:


> what docs did they ask bro? I am also the 19th of May...


PCC (again) + Divorce document + Military exemption certificate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> PCC (again) + Divorce document + Military exemption certificate


Out of curiosity, from which country did they ask the Military Exemption Certificate?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Out of curiosity, from which country did they ask the Military Exemption Certificate?


Egypt


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

nelutla said:


> congrats can you please tell me ur points


Hey, point was 75 + 5 SS, 80 in total


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Guys can someone throw lights on this if anyone have passed through similar situation.

I havent claimed any points for experience due to lack of documentation, however i have mentioned that experience in nomination requirement for victoria i.e is 3 years and as well as for ACS.
Whats probabilty of Employment Check in this case where we are not claiming any experience points.


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi there
After almost 6 months my immi account status has changed to initial assessment now my question is can i get a direct grant after this or will the co contact me . I knw it depends on the documents submitted but i want to knw can the status change from received to initial assessment to direct grant ?? 
Also one more thing i want to knw i did not get any co contact yet what is the average time of getting a co contact after ur case status has changed to initial assessment ? Plz reply


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Updated EOI on 25th Sep 2018 for 190 NSW and VIC.

Job group : 261312
Points for 190: 70+5

What are the chances to get with these points and how soon can i expect ?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Fila said:


> Hi there
> After almost 6 months my immi account status has changed to initial assessment now my question is can i get a direct grant after this or will the co contact me . I knw it depends on the documents submitted but i want to knw can the status change from received to initial assessment to direct grant ??
> Also one more thing i want to knw i did not get any co contact yet what is the average time of getting a co contact after ur case status has changed to initial assessment ? Plz reply


Honestly, anyone who claims that he/she has the correct answer for you is lying. Only the DHA and the COs can give you the answer.

1)I know that it starts with "Recieved" , then one gets CO CONTACT and it moves to "Initial assesment" , then when you press the "Information Provided " button, it moves to "further assesment".

2)In your case it is at "Initial assesment" and yet there is no CO contact as you say.

3)I have seen some saying they recieved "commencement email" and yet the status remain as "Recieved" ..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ricco.marino said:


> Guys can someone throw lights on this if anyone have passed through similar situation.
> 
> I havent claimed any points for experience due to lack of documentation, however i have mentioned that experience in nomination requirement for victoria i.e is 3 years and as well as for ACS.
> Whats probabilty of Employment Check in this case where we are not claiming any experience points.


My understanding is that it is extremely unlikely - unless that experience was used by your skills accessing authority to deem you skilled then there is a higher chance it may be verified.


----------



## BanuSal (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi there
I think few of them are in the same state as mine
Visa 190 Lodged : March 20
CO Contact: July 13 (PTE Score)
Visa Grant : Waiting 
Not sure what's happening


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

BanuSal said:


> Hi there
> I think few of them are in the same state as mine
> Visa 190 Lodged : March 20
> CO Contact: July 13 (PTE Score)
> ...




I am in the same boat ...lodged in 22 Mar ..CO contact on 25 July...and I am waiting for the VISA grant...was hoping that they will clear July CO contacts cleared in September..looking at their snail pace ..don’t feel that it will happen by September end... let’s see when it happens


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Does anyone know what time of the day they send out emails? Is it anytime over 24 hours, throughout office hours or only in the morning?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Finallyyyyy!

Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!

State: NSW
Civil Engineer (70+5)
Invitation Received: 10 May 2018
Visa Lodged:


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Finallyyyyy!

Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!

State: NSW
Civil Engineer (70+5)
Invitation Received : 10 May 2018
Visa Lodged : 16 May 2018
Direct Grant : 26 Sep 2018


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!
> ...


Congrats...enjoy the moment...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate!! Venkat will be the happiest looking at yours


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

Wtf is happening around. Why the heck they are not offering grants to Feb March applicants. It's such a waste of time and efforts waiting down here.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congrats mate!! Venkat will be the happiest looking at yours
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Haha! True.
Thanks Mate!


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!
> ...


Super. Enjoy the moment. Normally these emails come in the early hours of IST right, not before 11AM IST is what i would presume. Correct?


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> Super. Enjoy the moment. Normally these emails come in the early hours of IST right, not before 11AM IST is what i would presume. Correct?


Not sure about the time others got! I have received the mail at 4:44 AM. 
Assuming they don't work beyond 6 PM, we should be getting the emails before 1:30 PM IST!


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Can anybody advise that in Visa lodgement from, Under National identity card, what we can mention for children under 18 years of age as they dont have National identity card but Form B. Can we mention form B?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NAB1978 said:


> Can anybody advise that in Visa lodgement from, Under National identity card, what we can mention for children under 18 years of age as they dont have National identity card but Form B. Can we mention form B?


If Form B isn't a national identity card I would just tick "no" and leave it blank.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> BanuSal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Same here. Lodged Mar 20, CO July 24th got something I already uploaded!! Super frustrated!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

casweekar said:


> Wtf is happening around. Why the heck they are not offering grants to Feb March applicants. It's such a waste of time and efforts waiting down here.


Totally agree mate. I’ve not been too bad but its almost 200 days now which is crazy... I uploaded all the docs on day of lodgement including what they asked for 126 days later!! Grr!!!


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> 
> ...


See NelloreGun, my prediction became right!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!
> ...


Congrats bro, finally u reached your goal...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

venkat said:


> Congrats bro, finally u reached your goal...




Yours is tomorrow Venkat! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf is happening around. Why the heck they are not offering grants to Feb March applicants. It's such a waste of time and efforts waiting down here.
> ...


Yeah ...it’s supppper frustrating that March lodgements with JULY CO contacts have to keep waiting while new lodgements are moving fast....they need a overhaul of their process.... God don’t know when will get the grant email...daily wait is killing...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> 
> ...


what is ur ANZSCO code bro?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > casweekar said:
> ...


Yeh it’s great for others getting they’re grants, super happy for them but painful too!!! So frustrating that they asked for something they had, that’s my biggest issue!! What I thought would be about 90 days (at the time) is now 190


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> See NelloreGun, my prediction became right!!
> Congratulations!!!


Haha! Happy that your prediction came true, instead of mine!
I became paranoid after seeing other getting a grant or a CO contact!


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

venkat said:


> what is ur anzsco code bro?


233211!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NelloreGun said:


> 233211!


Mine is 261312


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Yeh it’s great for others getting they’re grants, super happy for them but painful too!!! So frustrating that they asked for something they had, that’s my biggest issue!! What I thought would be about 90 days (at the time) is now 190


Completely understand your pain Rhic. The wait seems like forever.

However, being optimist is that we both are now in the 75% of the processing applications batch taking just 6 months now. So perhaps, you might get it by the end of this month!


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

RhiC said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


I have crossed the 6 month mark. All i have received is immigration commencement notification. This Clearly shows they are intentionally delaying some applicants. Clearing June applicants before is a diplomatic decision as the pressure of bringing the processing time below is released. However, i believe the authorities are particularly restricting accountants from NSW, but the reason is unknown, maybe in order to offer more invitations to pro rata allotments of 189.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yours is tomorrow Venkat!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Wish me luck Bro.. I think you are a fortune teller.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Wish me luck Bro.. I think you are a fortune teller.




Hahahahahhahahaha. I wish Man. What’s your timeline like? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh it’s great for others getting they’re grants, super happy for them but painful too!!! So frustrating that they asked for something they had, that’s my biggest issue!! What I thought would be about 90 days (at the time) is now 190
> ...


Really hope we both get it by 30th!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first. 

Upon repeated questioning, she put me on hold....check my application for 5 mins to see if they’ve received everything and if any further info is required. She said, application is fine and healthy. You should see an outcome in a few days. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Totally agree mate. I’ve not been too bad but its almost 200 days now which is crazy... I uploaded all the docs on day of lodgement including what they asked for 126 days later!! Grr!!!


You noticed that when you log into the immi account, there's a notice there??

I think their system was corrupt and messed up lots of people in the March applications.. See guys who applied from around May , they seem to be processed faster and less CO CONTACT dramas.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first.
> 
> Upon repeated questioning, she put me on hold....check my application for 5 mins to see if they’ve received everything and if any further info is required. She said, application is fine and healthy. You should see an outcome in a few days.
> 
> ...


:amen::spy::spy: You are our certified Hero!! "captain america" ..


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> You noticed that when you log into the immi account, there's a notice there??
> 
> 
> 
> I think their system was corrupt and messed up lots of people in the March applications.. See guys who applied from around May , they seem to be processed faster and less CO CONTACT dramas.




Yeah! I agree too! I think they switched to a new software at around that time and the transition hasn’t been smooth. But, they’ve ironed out the kinks by now as the June grants seem to be going smooth without too many CO contacts 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first.
> 
> Upon repeated questioning, she put me on hold....check my application for 5 mins to see if they’ve received everything and if any further info is required. She said, application is fine and healthy. You should see an outcome in a few days.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your efforts. Cheers!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Really hope we both get it by 30th!!




July 26th CO contact just got the grant today! I’m very sure you guys are gonna have it by the end of the month 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> July 26th CO contact just got the grant today! I’m very sure you guys are gonna have it by the end of the month
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


You mean the july 18th CO Contact on Immitracker? The german nationality?

Or it is someone else?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> You mean the july 18th CO Contact on Immitracker? The german nationality?
> 
> 
> 
> Or it is someone else?




Oops. Responded to on July 26th! You’re right. It’s July 18th! But, that still proves the point that you guys would be getting yours by the end of the month! 

Also noticed that a LOT of CO contacts in feb, March and April lodged cases have been for form 80, PCC and medicals. Documents that would’ve been there for sure! There must’ve been some issue with the software that’s made these files corrupt! Hence the unusually high number of CO contacts


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Oops. Responded to on July 26th! You’re right. It’s July 18th! But, that still proves the point that you guys would be getting yours by the end of the month!
> 
> Also noticed that a LOT of CO contacts in feb, March and April lodged cases have been for form 80, PCC and medicals. Documents that would’ve been there for sure! There must’ve been some issue with the software that’s made these files corrupt! Hence the unusually high number of CO contacts


Yes buddy.. There's hope for us !!.. I keep imagining that they just need to stop doing anything and close the CO Contacts list all in one day!!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

loading254 said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. Responded to on July 26th! You’re right. It’s July 18th! But, that still proves the point that you guys would be getting yours by the end of the month!
> ...


This give me hope ...I, Rhic, loading254, casweekar, sara2905 all are on almost identical timelines...I wish we all get it by this month end....Amen....fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> See NelloreGun, my prediction became right!!
> Congratulations!!!


Sara, please predict for me too


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first.
> 
> Upon repeated questioning, she put me on hold....check my application for 5 mins to see if they’ve received everything and if any further info is required. She said, application is fine and healthy. You should see an outcome in a few days.
> 
> ...


Way to go Randeep...I too am waiting to complete 6 months and will call too.


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekshroff said:
> ...


 thank you mate. I really hope it comes sooner.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Way to go Randeep...I too am waiting to complete 6 months and will call too.




I hope you get it before 6 months and you don’t have to call at all


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I hope you get it before 6 months and you don’t have to call at all
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Aap kay muh mein ghee shakkar Abhishek. Keeping fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Wish me luck Bro.. I think you are a fortune teller.


I lodged on the same day as yours, and I had my employment verified on 17th Sept. When am I gonna get the grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

At what number do we call?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> I lodged on the same day as yours, and I had my employment verified on 17th Sept. When am I gonna get the grant:fingerscrossed:


Hi Suresh

How did they do verification.i.e Through phone/Email or Physical Verification.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

I feel sick waiting for this stupid grant.. our life is controlled by someone else.. 
can’t we just call someone to put pressure on clearing the CO contact cases? 
CO contact 13 Aug


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

casweekar said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first.
> ...


 Could give me the number you called? 
Thanks


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mchi said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > randeep19492 said:
> ...


Clients calling from Australia
If your query is still unanswered you can contact us on 131 881, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm (AEST or AWST for clients in Western Australia).
Please be aware that Mondays are our peak days for calls and you may need to wait longer to speak to an operator.
Clients calling from the Americas or Europe regions
If you are located in the Americas or Europe regions and want to make an enquiry, please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm.
If calling from a landline please make sure you use your international dialling code (IDD), country code and the GSC number. For example: If calling from the USA, Jamaica, Guam or Canada you would need to dial 011 61 2 61960196. For other European or the Americas countries, please check your country’s IDD code before calling.
Clients calling from Asia, Africa, Middle East or Oceania (excluding Australia) regions
If you are located in Asia, Africa, Middle East or Oceania (excluding Australia) regions and want to make an enquiry, please contact the relevant Service Delivery Partner overseas.
Clients located in Bangkok, Dubai, China, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City, Jakarta, Manila, Nairobi, New Delhi, or Pretoria can use our Australian immigration enquiry form.


----------



## imrgp (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi all. I am new to this forum. Lodged 15th March and got CO contact 29th May which I responded to by 8th June. Still waiting. 

It's a mystery to me as to why based on immitracker and various forums, those contacted last July to August are being prioritised.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> My fellow Feb-March applicants with JULY CO contacts. I called immigration today. Since the call centre is different from processing centre, I grilled the person who answered my phone. I wanted to know the status of my application and why are June lodgements being granted first.
> 
> Upon repeated questioning, she put me on hold....check my application for 5 mins to see if they’ve received everything and if any further info is required. She said, application is fine and healthy. You should see an outcome in a few days.
> 
> ...


Amazing news!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> July 26th CO contact just got the grant today! I’m very sure you guys are gonna have it by the end of the month
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Great to hear!!.... but not great to hear!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Oops. Responded to on July 26th! You’re right. It’s July 18th! But, that still proves the point that you guys would be getting yours by the end of the month!
> 
> Also noticed that a LOT of CO contacts in feb, March and April lodged cases have been for form 80, PCC and medicals. Documents that would’ve been there for sure! There must’ve been some issue with the software that’s made these files corrupt! Hence the unusually high number of CO contacts


When they asked for my kids' medicals, the HAP ID they had wasn't correct.... I'd never seen those numbers before! They weren't the ones I gave in my visa application so its a bit weird... no idea where they got them from!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> This give me hope ...I, Rhic, loading254, casweekar, sara2905 all are on almost identical timelines...I wish we all get it by this month end....Amen....fingers crossed 🤞


Yes few of us within days of each other... hopefully we all get them soon!! The race is on!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah! There are quite a few of them with July CO contacts. Definitely some issue with the software. Not surprised that the HAP IDs have gotten mixed up as well! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I hope you get it before 6 months and you don’t have to call at all
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Just passed six months, gonna wait til end of Sept and maybe call them too.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yeah! There are quite a few of them with July CO contacts. Definitely some issue with the software. Not surprised that the HAP IDs have gotten mixed up as well!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


No idea where they got those numbers from. There's 4 of us and the numbers were continuous - ours were fine but kids were missed :0(((. Ive resubmitted so hopefully they'll pick them up this time round!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> No idea where they got those numbers from. There's 4 of us and the numbers were continuous - ours were fine but kids were missed :0(((. Ive resubmitted so hopefully they'll pick them up this time round!


I feel your frustration buddy. It was not something which was your mistake at all.

In my case, 129 days later, they notice that one of the countries i visited before, was declared a polio risk one in may, 2 months after I had submitted my visa!!.. They ask for the polio vaccination certificate and I provided within 48 hrs...

Now I am at days 74 after that CO contact!!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hahahahahhahahaha. I wish Man. What’s your timeline like?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I applied on May 27 and got my immi commencement mail on 17 Sept.. 

Open that 3rd eye of yours and predict my date:amen:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> I feel your frustration buddy. It was not something which was your mistake at all.
> 
> In my case, 129 days later, they notice that one of the countries i visited before, was declared a polio risk one in may, 2 months after I had submitted my visa!!.. They ask for the polio vaccination certificate and I provided within 48 hrs...
> 
> Now I am at days 74 after that CO contact!!



Sucks right?! I was up early that day so had the email at 4:30am UK time, replied by 4:45am... and now 63 days on! Grr!


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone whose experience got verified for not claiming points even though if that if that was used for skill assessment?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your frustration buddy. It was not something which was your mistake at all.
> ...


It indeed ...I received the contact on 25 July and reverted with the asked documents on 25 July ( 2 hrs later )...and now waiting on 62 days....but nothing we can do except waiting....hope we all get golden email soon....


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> It indeed ...I received the contact on 25 July and reverted with the asked documents on 25 July ( 2 hrs later )...and now waiting on 62 days....but nothing we can do except waiting....hope we all get golden email soon....



I keep wondering, or maybe their system shows those July CO contacts were already sorted?? so no one looking at them actively...


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Hoping you all get it within this week.... then will move to august co contacts..... 168 days after lodgment 
50 days after co contact
In immi tracker there are so many co contacts on april lodgments....
Life is stuck here.... so desperate for that mail... 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Hoping you all get it within this week.... then will move to august co contacts..... 168 days after lodgment
> 50 days after co contact
> In immi tracker there are so many co contacts on april lodgments....
> Life is stuck here.... so desperate for that mail... 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤



may all the african, asian, chinese, aborigines etc etc ancestors hear you man!!! :amen::amen:

The long wait has been pure torture!!. I think i will one day join DHA as a top official and will look to fire a number of people..


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..

Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

How Many applicants in your application?



NelloreGun said:


> Finallyyyyy!
> 
> Got my grant today after 135 days of wait!
> Thanks everyone for their support and encouraging messages, esp in the last few days!
> ...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..
> 
> Lets start packing our bags....hehe...being positive......


We are always here buddy.. observing our emails like hawks looking for rats hiding in the grass!!


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

How does one know if experience has been verified? I lodged visa application on May 21, haven't heard anything yet - stream 2 marketing specialist (80 points). SA 489 has come but waiting for NSW 190 grant.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi Suresh
> 
> How did they do verification.i.e Through phone/Email or Physical Verification.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It was an email. DHA sent an email to my last employer and verified the details that were in my reference letter with the person signing that letter. My employer replied to their email on the same day. Cheers!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Co contact fellas...………….do reply...………..
> ...


March lodgements/ July CO contacts ....so close yet so far...
Hope the wait ends soon....expectation window postponed to mid October...🤞


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> It was an email. DHA sent an email to my last employer and verified the details that were in my reference letter with the person signing that letter. My employer replied to their email on the same day. Cheers!


Thanks for info.

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> It was an email. DHA sent an email to my last employer and verified the details that were in my reference letter with the person signing that letter. My employer replied to their email on the same day. Cheers!


Congrats dear!! wish you will be granted soon!
did you provide DHA your employer's email address? or they found it by themselves?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yours is tomorrow Venkat!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Eagerly waiting bro but nothing today also...Really :fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congrats mate!! Venkat will be the happiest looking at yours
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Really I am happy for got the Grant for Nell-ore GUN, I am also waiting without sleep, daily early morning checking my mails,but nothing yet, frustrating...


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Can any body please guide that after payment of visa lodgement fee and submitting in immiaccount, can we still upload the remaining documents or it will lock after payment and we will not be able to upload?


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

NAB1978 said:


> Can any body please guide that after payment of visa lodgement fee and submitting in immiaccount, can we still upload the remaining documents or it will lock after payment and we will not be able to upload?


 you can upload


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Can any body please guide that after payment of visa lodgement fee and submitting in immiaccount, can we still upload the remaining documents or it will lock after payment and we will not be able to upload?


Yes you can upload the document after payment. 

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

casweekar said:


> At what number do we call?


I have called on +61131881 from India twice but didn't received any encouraging response yet. Today the operator asked TRN/DOB/Address but said that they have only limited information.

@randeep19492 - Which number should we call apart from this ?

I have decided to call them daily from now today onward.


----------



## Kevymannu15 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing yet


----------



## Kevymannu15 (Sep 27, 2018)

Visa lodged 9th may 2018 co contacted 18th August for pcc which i have uploaded already 
No reply yet ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> How does one know if experience has been verified? I lodged visa application on May 21, haven't heard anything yet - stream 2 marketing specialist (80 points). SA 489 has come but waiting for NSW 190 grant.


Same here. Marketing Specialist 80 points. Day 191 here, 65 since CO.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > Cairns123 said:
> ...


Yeh, I’m guessing Oct grant it will be... unless it comes tomorrow. Totally sucks.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Day 191, 65 since CO :0( 
Crazy that we pay all that cash (almost £5000 for us) with nothing to show for it after 6 months


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> I have called on +61131881 from India twice but didn't received any encouraging response yet. Today the operator asked TRN/DOB/Address but said that they have only limited information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GunBun since I am onshore I called on 131881. 
The operator will only give you limited information. You will really have to give them reasons or grill them enough to give you some information. What I said was...... 

“ can you please let me know if any additional information will be requested as I need to travel overseas so I won’t be able to attend to any information requests within the 28 day mark. “ ..... or you can make something up that convinces them to slip some information about your case. 

Best bet is to email them as well, they have a general email (gsm.allocated......) 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Studying the pattern as follows. 

There are 2 cycles of grants going on. 

1. Normal May June applicants with direct grants 
2. Feb-March applicants with June end to July CO contacts being cleared are reaching the end of processing times. 

Clearly they work on the upper end of deadlines for CO contacted cases. Feb lodgements with CO contacts in July should see grants this month as they’ve crossed the 6 month mark. Next month should be for March lodgements with CO contacts in July UNLESS...... we’re screwed over with new processing times. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun since I am onshore I called on 131881.
> The operator will only give you limited information. You will really have to give them reasons or grill them enough to give you some information. What I said was......
> 
> “ can you please let me know if any additional information will be requested as I need to travel overseas so I won’t be able to attend to any information requests within the 28 day mark. “ ..... or you can make something up that convinces them to slip some information about your case.
> ...


Thanks for your inputs Randeep,

I have e-mailed them already, now I will call them daily with a new script.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Same here. Marketing Specialist 80 points. Day 191 here, 65 since CO.


Wow keep me posted man, a friend of mine (marketing specialist - 80 points) applied on 15 may and got CO contact exactly 3 weeks back. 

I already got my 489 from SA IED Jan 23, 2019. 

Dont know what ill do if NSW 190 doesn't come by then.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. Marketing Specialist 80 points. Day 191 here, 65 since CO.
> ...


Really hoping to get something soon... but been saying that for the last 100 days!!!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

189 has some good movement. 

Feb lodgements with July CO contacts are getting grants. 
I thought 190 was priority ?!? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

What worries me the most is accountants from nsw are not getting grants. Rest everything is still moving even though at slow pace.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Dear Experts...

Although I recently lodged my Visa application on 11th August 2018 under job code 261313 and 80 pts for NSW, just wanted your view on what could be a possible timeline for the grant in my case...

Thank you in advance for your expert views.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

casweekar said:


> What worries me the most is accountants from nsw are not getting grants. Rest everything is still moving even though at slow pace.


Occupation code/ state is not a matter of concern.

Look at the grant trend for last 30-40 days, 99% grants for all those 5-8 months prior lodgement belongs to CO contact cases. 1% exception is the case like "Mayank Vatsal" from 190. Lodged 28-Feb,Immi commence 05-Jun, Grant - yesterday.

In a nutshell, CO contact guys will get it soon or later.

Major problem are all those old lodged / Immi commencement cases, which are not moving at all. God knows if they pick this after finishing all CO contact cases, that would take another 2-3 months wait for us.


----------



## Fila (Aug 2, 2018)

Wat about those cases from march who did not receive any co contact . Too many predictions wat abt cases like mine 
Lodged 27 march 😣


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Fila said:


> Wat about those cases from march who did not receive any co contact . Too many predictions wat abt cases like mine
> Lodged 27 march 😣


I will really say that your case is an exception..(in a good way) as I believe you should have heard something..or may be will soon get a golden email...why don’t you call at call center to get an update as stated in upper few messages...

For me, I am kind of moving to indifferent state from frustration.. 190 days since Lodgements and 64 days since CO contact...don’t know when will this wait end...🤞


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

hibamenai said:


> Dear Experts...
> 
> Although I recently lodged my Visa application on 11th August 2018 under job code 261313 and 80 pts for NSW, just wanted your view on what could be a possible timeline for the grant in my case...
> 
> Thank you in advance for your expert views.


There are quite a few cases waiting for grants who had lodged in the months of Jan Feb March April May...and there are many people who lodged in the month of June July who have already got their grants. Your question can only be answered precisely by DHA.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Fila said:
> 
> 
> > Wat about those cases from march who did not receive any co contact . Too many predictions wat abt cases like mine
> ...


Almost identical... 191 and 65 :0(


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Kevymannu15 said:


> Visa lodged 9th may 2018 co contacted 18th August for pcc which i have uploaded already
> No reply yet ?


Almost similar case to mine
14 th May visa applied
CO contact on 29th aug
Replied on 30
Still waiting...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

GUNBUN said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > What worries me the most is accountants from nsw are not getting grants. Rest everything is still moving even though at slow pace.
> ...


I have read a number on forums which state that generally immigration commencement results in a wait of 3 months, and I am almost completing 3 months after email.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

casweekar said:


> I have read a number on forums which state that generally immigration commencement results in a wait of 3 months, and I am almost completing 3 months after email.


Yes that's right. 

A year back, many used to get this immi mail within 2 weeks of lodgement and they need to wait 3 months around thereafter. Let's see. 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

I am getting a little anxious now. Lodged on 28th February. It’s being 211 days since lodged and 78 days since CO contact for form 815. Yesterday 2 Feb 28 ones got but not me. Anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

It clearly seems that they do not follow a sequence to issue grants. On top of this their server issues have added to the chaos. We can't do much but wait.

"When the time comes, the answers will be there. All the best!"


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pyajcoin said:


> I will really say that your case is an exception..(in a good way) as I believe you should have heard something..or may be will soon get a golden email...why don’t you call at call center to get an update as stated in upper few messages...
> 
> For me, I am kind of moving to indifferent state from frustration.. 190 days since Lodgements and 64 days since CO contact...don’t know when will this wait end...🤞


I also need Australia immigration number and Email for my Grant, please provide me also.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Thanks for your inputs Randeep,
> 
> I have e-mailed them already, now I will call them daily with a new script.


Can I have email id, please give me also I would like to ask queries about my application for grant, lodged May 19th no update yet.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

venkat said:


> Can I have email id, please give me also I would like to ask queries about my application for grant, lodged May 19th no update yet.


Hi Venkat..i mailed at [email protected]

But no response received.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Venkat..i mailed at [email protected]
> 
> But no response received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




GunBun you have to send it to [email protected] 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Venkat..i mailed at [email protected]
> 
> But no response received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Okay, then, no use is it...


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun you have to send it to [email protected]
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Thanks Randeep.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

venkat said:


> How Many applicants in your application?


Single applicant!


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

A small query?
Is there anything I need to inform to NSW after receiving the grant?

Thanx in advance!


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

I received my grant on 25th and below are my timelines. By the way, I'm an onshore applicant.

Visa Lodged: 13-Mar-2018
CO Query: 05-Jul-2018 (for spouse English proof & for medicals which got expired)
Docs to CO: 31-Jul-2018
Grant: 25-Sep-2018


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> GunBun you have to send it to [email protected]
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


Thanks. Does it work when you check on your app status ? Tested ?


----------



## gggsssnnn (Sep 20, 2018)

What's the validity period of medicals?
And if it expires, do we get any notification?


----------



## gggsssnnn (Sep 20, 2018)

rajesh_d said:


> I received my grant on 25th and below are my timelines. By the way, I'm an onshore applicant.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13-Mar-2018
> CO Query: 05-Jul-2018 (for spouse English proof & for medicals which got expired)
> ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> I am getting a little anxious now. Lodged on 28th February. It’s being 211 days since lodged and 78 days since CO contact for form 815. Yesterday 2 Feb 28 ones got but not me. Anyone has any thoughts?



Bro. Mine is 20 Feb lodgement.. 🤔


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

rajesh_d said:


> I received my grant on 25th and below are my timelines. By the way, I'm an onshore applicant.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13-Mar-2018
> CO Query: 05-Jul-2018 (for spouse English proof & for medicals which got expired)
> ...


aha!!.. another march applicant, july CO contact.. Nice...!


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Anyone got a grant after CO contact asking for Pcc from NZ ? 
Good Luck !


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Guys any one received immi assessment commencement mail and got direct grant , really anxious and frustrating . I understand many are waiting for more than 150 days but can’t help to be patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Guys any one received immi assessment commencement mail and got direct grant , really anxious and frustrating . I understand many are waiting for more than 150 days but can’t help to be patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read in this forum somewhere that after the Immi commencement email it take 3 months for the grant email..( I hope you received commencement email in June at least if not earlier) ..but then no one knows how they process all applications.. we can only only interpret based on available data and information...
All the best...

I am at 191 days and 66 days since CO contact.... Now all is moved to October ... Also FYI in Australia it will be Labour Day off on Monday and school holidays until mid OCT ...I really hope this doesn’t hamper the processing pace 🤞...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Guys any one received immi assessment commencement mail and got direct grant , really anxious and frustrating . I understand many are waiting for more than 150 days but can’t help to be patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you got commencement mail, I have not received anything NO CO, NO Grant, NO commencement mail bro, I am in hell, Early morning I am checking my Mails and Immigration account is there any change always it shows me Received mode only, really really I have a lot of frustration.... I did Visa lodge May 19th, Who all are lodged after me they got their grants.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

venkat said:


> eashwar said:
> 
> 
> > Guys any one received immi assessment commencement mail and got direct grant , really anxious and frustrating . I understand many are waiting for more than 150 days but can’t help to be patient
> ...


Venkat you can vent out your frustrations here mate 😀😀 the way I am doing it here ....but the truth is nothing we can do except wait....try engaging your mind to something else ( I know it’s difficult as I am still not able to control myself from repeatedly checking immiaccount/emails in the hope of visa grant).. and if you are able to do it ..do let me also know about your super trick....
All the best to all of us ..and HOPE we will get grant soon...


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Morning All !

My personal take on wait times after CO contact is 70-80 days on average before a possible grant decision, based on historic data on imitracker. 

I received my CO contact on 3rd Sep and I have made up my mind for a wait till possibly mid to late Nov.


Cheers !


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pyajcoin said:


> Venkat you can vent out your frustrations here mate 😀😀 the way I am doing it here ....but the truth is nothing we can do except wait....try engaging your mind to something else ( I know it’s difficult as I am still not able to control myself from repeatedly checking immiaccount/emails in the hope of visa grant).. and if you are able to do it ..do let me also know about your super trick....
> All the best to all of us ..and HOPE we will get grant soon...


I am also not controlling myself, early Morning I check my Immigration account and I felt myself very bad, every day, I do not have any tips or tricks, only good thing I am a developer so everyday I have a some tasks to finish, that's the way I engaged myself.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Venkat..i mailed at [email protected]
> 
> But no response received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


GUN-BUN, I hope you wrote a mail to homeaffairs for grant, did they replay any thing...please share me what they Send to you.


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

When you say bank statement. Is it require to show proof of funds? Or it is just the proof where your current salary get disbursed. Thank in advance for your answer.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

venkat said:


> GUN-BUN, I hope you wrote a mail to homeaffairs for grant, did they replay any thing...please share me what they Send to you.


Hi Venkat, I received standard automated response :

*You will not receive a further reply for:*
- Confirmation that documents have been received
- Enquiries about the status of your visa application
- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application


Meanwhile, I called them 3rd time today. The operator first said processing time, blah blah...After convincing him for a while he asked TRN/DOB/Email and said the application seems to be in processing and nothing suspicious that he could see their.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Disappointed again this morning. No June grant, no July, no Aug and now no Sept. very frustrating, and very sad :0( 

192 days, 66 since CO


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Venkat, I received standard automated response :
> 
> *You will not receive a further reply for:*
> - Confirmation that documents have been received
> ...


Can I have home affairs phone number, I would like to make a call...How much Can I recharge for calling from INDIA.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

GUNBUN said:


> Hi Venkat, I received standard automated response :
> 
> *You will not receive a further reply for:*
> - Confirmation that documents have been received
> ...


For you good for write a mail or call I hope because you already crossed the Global Processing time I hope, for me only 4 months completed 5th month started, actual processing time at the moment 6 to 8 months, will see anything should be happen in between....Any how I have phone number for saving which is use for in future.

All the best for ur application! I am sure you will get soon the Grant!


----------



## BanuSal (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello, 
I got my grant today. 
Visa Lodged: 20 March
CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
Visa Grant: 8 September  
Application: Onshore


----------



## BanuSal (Sep 10, 2018)

* 28th September



BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


you got grant 8th or 28th...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

BanuSal said:


> * 28th September


Okay...Congrats bro...


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...




Congrats. That’s what we want to see. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


What is ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


Congratulations 😊


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


Niiice!!.. Some progress in July CO Contacts I see.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

BanuSal said:


> Hello,
> I got my grant today.
> Visa Lodged: 20 March
> CO Contact: 13 July (PTE Online score)
> ...


Awesome congrats! Lodged same day as me, my CO July 24th... here’s hoping I hear soon!!


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Seems they are clearing long-forgotten CO contacted cases lodged in Feb/Mar.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> Seems they are clearing long-forgotten CO contacted cases lodged in Feb/Mar.


Hopefully!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> Seems they are clearing long-forgotten CO contacted cases lodged in Feb/Mar.


Dont knw when they will look in to my file again .. Lodged on 5th feb 😕


----------



## Singh23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query, is it now grants are coming based on CO contact date or visa lodge date??

My timelines are as below:
NSW 190 Visa submitted: 21 march 2018
Co contact : 6 June 2018 asking for Birth Certificate 
Responded Back: 7th June 2018
No update after that


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> BanuSal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Congrats Banusal,
Rhic you should get it next week surely..I am a day later than you 22 March lodgement & 25 July CO contact... hopefully all July CO contacts get it by next weekend...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

How many of us from August CO contact here in the group.
Me 29 August CO contact


----------



## tijana235 (Sep 28, 2018)

Did anyone who lodged their application in June get a grant or a CO contact at least?
I lodged my application on 21th of June and still haven't got a CO contact or any feedback so far.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Im August 7th Co contact


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Congrats Banusal,
> Rhic you should get it next week surely..I am a day later than you 22 March lodgement & 25 July CO contact... hopefully all July CO contacts get it by next weekend...


May these wishes come true!!!


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

BanuSal said:


> Hi there
> I think few of them are in the same state as mine
> Visa 190 Lodged : March 20
> CO Contact: July 13 (PTE Score)
> ...




Hi dear , may I know what was co query on Pte? And how could u resolve it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksy (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
I've been following this thread for quite a while now. Just wondering why there're no people here who lodged their application in April. The majority are March and earlier applicants, and then May applicants.
I lodged on 9 April, CO contact 23 June (75 days after lodgement). Overall, its been over 170 days of waiting.
I'm looking at myimmitracker data from different angles every day. Of course, we can't make any precise conclusions, but what I noticed is that they work on old cases one week and giving direct grants the other. So it gave some peace of mind, as I knew already that they won't look at older cases this week and relaxed. But the first week of October they probably should...
I wish you all March and February people to get your grants next week ))


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

imrgp said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. Lodged 15th March and got CO contact 29th May which I responded to by 8th June. Still waiting.
> 
> It's a mystery to me as to why based on immitracker and various forums, those contacted last July to August are being prioritised.




Bro I saw ur messgae stating co contacted u, can u share the query plsbro as it will be helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

ksy said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been following this thread for quite a while now. Just wondering why there're no people here who lodged their application in April. The majority are March and earlier applicants, and then May applicants.
> I lodged on 9 April, CO contact 23 June (75 days after lodgement). Overall, its been over 170 days of waiting.
> I'm looking at myimmitracker data from different angles every day. Of course, we can't make any precise conclusions, but what I noticed is that they work on old cases one week and giving direct grants the other. So it gave some peace of mind, as I knew already that they won't look at older cases this week and relaxed. But the first week of October they probably should...
> I wish you all March and February people to get your grants next week ))




Bro I saw ur messgae stating co contacted u, can u share the query plsbro as it will be helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> May these wishes come true!!!


Yes please!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Congrats Banusal,
> Rhic you should get it next week surely..I am a day later than you 22 March lodgement & 25 July CO contact... hopefully all July CO contacts get it by next weekend...


I really hope so! We have sold the house which will take another 6 weeks or so to go through... then I plan on being on that plane! Good luck to all!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

ksy said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been following this thread for quite a while now. Just wondering why there're no people here who lodged their application in April. The majority are March and earlier applicants, and then May applicants.
> I lodged on 9 April, CO contact 23 June (75 days after lodgement). Overall, its been over 170 days of waiting.
> I'm looking at myimmitracker data from different angles every day. Of course, we can't make any precise conclusions, but what I noticed is that they work on old cases one week and giving direct grants the other. So it gave some peace of mind, as I knew already that they won't look at older cases this week and relaxed. But the first week of October they probably should...
> I wish you all March and February people to get your grants next week ))


Nice observation.layball:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I really hope so! We have sold the house which will take another 6 weeks or so to go through... then I plan on being on that plane! Good luck to all!


 Dont eat the money yet or go partying!!.. :clock::clock:


6 weeks = 1 and half months, I think we shall be sorted by then.. Unless COs hate us people of March that much!!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> ksy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I’m right here, 
Lodged 16 Apr
CO contact 13 August for PTE online report 
Onshore application 
Looking at the trend will receive the grant by the end of October or Early November 
Tired of this waiting game


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

190 Lodged: 181 days

CO Contact: 62 days

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope so! We have sold the house which will take another 6 weeks or so to go through... then I plan on being on that plane! Good luck to all!
> ...


Really hoping it comes before then or we’ll be homeless... or spending the sale money on rent!!!


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

RingKing said:


> When you say bank statement. Is it require to show proof of funds? Or it is just the proof where your current salary get disbursed. Thank in advance for your answer.






Guys please reply.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Mchi said:


> hundredplus said:
> 
> 
> > ksy said:
> ...


Just waiting till march co contacts to be finished.....
Lodged april 11th
Co contacted 7th august 
Might be mid October to receive the mail....... this gosh another 20odd days 😣😣😣😣😣😣😣


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

RingKing said:


> When you say bank statement. Is it require to show proof of funds? Or it is just the proof where your current salary get disbursed. Thank in advance for your answer.


Just include bank statements which show your salary entries. Proof of funds is not needed.


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

Cant agree more! I am April applicant lodged on 9th and received CO contact on Aug 8. It appears the avg Grant time after CO contact has increased to 70-80 starting from March. Keeping fingers crossed for mid October prospects.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vashista said:


> Cant agree more! I am April applicant lodged on 9th and received CO contact on Aug 8. It appears the avg Grant time after CO contact has increased to 70-80 starting from March. Keeping fingers crossed for mid October prospects.


@Day 78 after CO Contact and @Day 207 after Visa application.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> vashista said:
> 
> 
> > Cant agree more! I am April applicant lodged on 9th and received CO contact on Aug 8. It appears the avg Grant time after CO contact has increased to 70-80 starting from March. Keeping fingers crossed for mid October prospects.
> ...


Just behind you... Day 67 after CO, Day 193 after Visa lodgement :0(


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > vashista said:
> ...


Just behind you ...Day 67 after CO contact . 192 days since visa lodgement...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO contact*



kc_santosh83 said:


> How many of us from August CO contact here in the group.
> Me 29 August CO contact


Lodged April 15 and CO contact on August 15. Quit my job on July 15. All the more reason for me to keep refreshing my email every few minutes!!!!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Just behind you... Day 67 after CO, Day 193 after Visa lodgement :0(


I am choosing to give myself lots of hope for this coming week.. Crossing my fingers that before the next Saturday we shall all be dancing the Waka waka dance and now confused on the airline to book the ticket from !!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Just behind you... Day 67 after CO, Day 193 after Visa lodgement :0(
> ...


Been keeping an eye of flights and Air BNB bookings but can’t do anything til we know when we’re going!! Argh!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


Day 121 after co and 230 after lodgement ..


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Been keeping an eye of flights and Air BNB bookings but can’t do anything til we know when we’re going!! Argh!!


Ha ha ha.. That has my situation too.. Imagining myself in Sydney when Summer is just getting to the tip top. 

Chasing after the 2 months contracts waiting for the January job offers to start opening up.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Day 121 after co and 230 after lodgement ..


That's a long time man!!

What was that they asked for??

And you tried calling/emailing? Do these guys have twitter account too? We make them trend,,


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> RingKing said:
> 
> 
> > When you say bank statement. Is it require to show proof of funds? Or it is just the proof where your current salary get disbursed. Thank in advance for your answer.
> ...




2 years bank statement will suffice about salary proof? Any minimum amount we should ensure in this salary account?
Waiting for reply


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

RingKing said:


> 2 years bank statement will suffice about salary proof? Any minimum amount we should ensure in this salary account?
> Waiting for reply


Nothing like 2 years, better to show the entire duration with salary marked each month in the document. I did it for 10 years and since its the same account, I was able to do it. Basically, do not restrict yourselves for number of years for the statement, give as much information that you have with you.

No minimum amount is required, the statement is a proof that you are getting salary for these many years.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> RingKing said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years bank statement will suffice about salary proof? Any minimum amount we should ensure in this salary account?
> ...



Thanks guys. One last question, can we upload any additional document in immi account after waiting 5 months of visa filing. Just want to be sure that application is not pushed back further in such cases. Please reply.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 121 after co and 230 after lodgement ..
> ...


Yeah .. I was contacted for sending pte score online, updated australian pcc, and birth certificate .. I replied back to the co by email but didnt got any response ..


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

gggsssnnn said:


> rajesh_d said:
> 
> 
> > I received my grant on 25th and below are my timelines. By the way, I'm an onshore applicant.
> ...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

RingKing said:


> Thanks guys. One last question, can we upload any additional document in immi account after waiting 5 months of visa filing. Just want to be sure that application is not pushed back further in such cases. Please reply.




Yes you can upload docs till you get grant. Lodged date is what matters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

RingKing said:


> Thanks guys. One last question, can we upload any additional document in immi account after waiting 5 months of visa filing. Just want to be sure that application is not pushed back further in such cases. Please reply.


You can keep uploading. I uploaded several further work evidences including my post-visa-lodge bank statements a couple of weeks before I was granted the visa.


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Day 121 after co and 230 after lodgement ..


Day 95 after CO and 232 after lodgement....:-( Is here anyone with longer wait? Anyone who lodged in January?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Almost bed time here in the UK, wondering if next week will be THE week! Day 195 tomorrow :0(


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi guys
I am onshore with 485 visa active.
Co contact on 29 aug. just curios will there be any problem if I do international travel for a month to my home country. Currently my 485 graduate visa is active and 190 bridging visa is inactive. I know if we are in bridging visa we have to apply BVB but what’s in my case


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

skorpionka02 said:


> Day 95 after CO and 232 after lodgement....:-( Is here anyone with longer wait? Anyone who lodged in January?


Only 1 post.. After 232 days of waiting.. mmm

Why do I keep thinking you are an internet botnet or just some fake account?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Almost bed time here in the UK, wondering if next week will be THE week! Day 195 tomorrow :0(


Monday is a wasted day my friend!!

ACT, NSW & SA are celebrating Labour Day while QLD celebrate Queen's birthday... Atleast the friday one, Burnie Show, is just for TAS.

The way these COs seem to be slow and unpredictable, there's a possibility on Monday no one will be in that Adelaide DHA office .  

Now we start crossing our fingers for between Tue and Sat good news!!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 121 after co and 230 after lodgement ..
> ...


I totally agree on trend thingy. I don’t think the people on higher level are aware of this sluggish process. Trust me they have so much re staffing in the Department someofthem have no idea what to do😡
We need to let media or social media trend so that everyone is aware of how their delay impact our life. Either grant or deniey !! Why keep us waiting for months just for things like PTE report?
.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mchi said:


> I totally agree on trend thingy. I don’t think the people on higher level are aware of this sluggish process. Trust me they have so much re staffing in the Department someofthem have no idea what to do😡
> We need to let media or social media trend so that everyone is aware of how their delay impact our life. Either grant or deniey !! Why keep us waiting for months just for things like PTE report?
> .




People at higher level are aware of such delayed processing times. That’s why they increase the global processing times every month. Technically all Feb-March lodgements are still within 6-8 months processing timeframe so the COs will pick CO contacted cases towards the end of processing times. That’s my take on this. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## ani88 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey Expats,
I had lodged my Visa PR190 - Vic Sponsored on 6th of Feb 2018 with 65 points. 
GSM Adelaide sent an email saying CO assigned on 26th May 2018. And till date there is no query or grant.
I called DIBP and they said 90% of the application get processed during the time frame and then there are 10% which no one knows when. The time frame in IMMI account gets updated every month based on application processed. 
So my question is there is no query , no contact, what do I do ? My 8 months time frame is getting over on 6th of October 2018.


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

In case of yearly Bank e-statements, do we need to highlight specific month salary disbursal then take scan copy before adding to immi account or we can add them by just removing security as all of them are password protected? Please confirm what is the recommended practice. I have all yearly bank e-statements for my claimed experience which i downloaded from online portal with full account number and other details mentioned but they all are password protected. Is there any software which can help me here. Is there any way I can keep digital signature and just remove security password. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sagarpatil (Oct 12, 2017)

It has been 10 months wait. No result yet


----------



## Sam817 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Expats, I submitted my 190 Visa application in August. I haven't got my Hap id yet to do my medicals. I see few people got hap id immediately after lodging visa. Do we have to wait for CO or do we get it immediately after submitting application?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

RingKing said:


> In case of yearly Bank e-statements, do we need to highlight specific month salary disbursal then take scan copy before adding to immi account or we can add them by just removing security as all of them are password protected? Please confirm what is the recommended practice. I have all yearly bank e-statements for my claimed experience which i downloaded from online portal with full account number and other details mentioned but they all are password protected. Is there any software which can help me here. Is there any way I can keep digital signature and just remove security password. Thanks in advance.



Just upload your pdf to chrome on a new tab then print it to PDF from the tab . password will be removed .

Highlight the salary credit to account every month using adobe on your e statements if you have time . not mandatory but just makes the job easy for CO to identify what they are looking for .

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

RingKing said:


> In case of yearly Bank e-statements, do we need to highlight specific month salary disbursal then take scan copy before adding to immi account or we can add them by just removing security as all of them are password protected? Please confirm what is the recommended practice. I have all yearly bank e-statements for my claimed experience which i downloaded from online portal with full account number and other details mentioned but they all are password protected. Is there any software which can help me here. Is there any way I can keep digital signature and just remove security password. Thanks in advance.


Hi RingKing,

Remove all passwords. You can do it online. Merge all bank statements (monthly/annual) under one PDF. Highlight Salary credits with the help of PDF editor and upload them. If there are separate banks, use a separator page and continue under the same PDF. I did that.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Almost bed time here in the UK, wondering if next week will be THE week! Day 195 tomorrow :0(
> ...


Thanks... and I’m not sure if any one is in the office ever :0))


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Didn’t think I’d be turning over the October calendar page here in the UK!! I’m getting a little anxious now I’ll be honest! :0(


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone here with Anna as the case officer from GSM Adelaide ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mchi said:


> I totally agree on trend thingy. I don’t think the people on higher level are aware of this sluggish process. Trust me they have so much re staffing in the Department someofthem have no idea what to do😡
> We need to let media or social media trend so that everyone is aware of how their delay impact our life. Either grant or deniey !! Why keep us waiting for months just for things like PTE report?
> .


Let's all start tagging ScotMo on out twtter rants and the Minister for Immigration!!
#FixYourImmigration


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Didn’t think I’d be turning over the October calendar page here in the UK!! I’m getting a little anxious now I’ll be honest! :0(


I think October will be our month.. Maybe by 15th..:clock::fingerscrossed:


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Didn’t think I’d be turning over the October calendar page here in the UK!! I’m getting a little anxious now I’ll be honest! :0(
> ...


House is sold by month end so worst case, I need it in the next 3 weeks!! But sooner the better do I can start planning! Argh!!


----------



## Dubai_kid (Sep 30, 2018)

*Wondering what my chances are for this year....*

Hey, 

I pray everyone in here gets their ITA soon. Meanwhile Im wondering what my chances are...

ANZSCO : 261111(ICT Business Analyst) 
ACS Assessment +ve : 13/02/2017
EOI First Lodged for 189 and 190: 13/05/2017 (with 65 point for NSW)
PTE 2nd Attempt: claimed 10 point more on 29th September
EOI Updated with 75 points for 190: 30th September 2018
ITA: *Fingers crossed*


----------



## tijana235 (Sep 28, 2018)

Did anyone who lodged their visa application in June get their grant yet?


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

sagarpatil said:


> It has been 10 months wait. No result yet


Have you had CO contact yet? How many points do you have and what is your profession? Did you try to contact them?


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

loading254 said:


> skorpionka02 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 95 after CO and 232 after lodgement....:-( Is here anyone with longer wait? Anyone who lodged in January?
> ...


Hi loading, just because it is my first post since lodgement, does not mean, that I'm an Internet botnet. I actually feel quite offended by your comment. It is enough just to deal with the wait and uncertainty, and I do not appreciate your negative comments. 
When did you lodge your application?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Anyone here with Anna as the case officer from GSM Adelaide ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...




Anyone ? 
Also just saw on immi tracker. One July lodgement case granted today. If this is the trend then I think we should stop looking at this forum and not expect anything anytime soon. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here with Anna as the case officer from GSM Adelaide ?
> ...


I have stopped bothering myself now. I am travelling to Australia next month for work. It's better to just keep focus on your current work and see as and when the opportunity arises because we have already done our part.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Anyone ?
> Also just saw on immi tracker. One July lodgement case granted today. If this is the trend then I think we should stop looking at this forum and not expect anything anytime soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely right ...they have their own way of granting and maintaining healthy pipeline. All the people getting CO contacts are supposedly added in their pipeline and granted on need basis.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Absolutely right ...they have their own way of granting and maintaining healthy pipeline. All the people getting CO contacts are supposedly added in their pipeline and granted on need basis.




True, but their offices are closed today I guess . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. In my visa application only Form 80 was requested to attach for me and my wife. Do i need to attach Form 1221 also for me and my wife. If required under which document i should attach.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

In immitracker there is a gtant for august 7th co contact.... hmmmmm getting, so the august Co contacts also started.... sleepless days.....


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

I myself Jabbar. I apply August 2018. Accountant General 221111. No news now. Why taking time dont know. Hope faster. luck for all.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> True, but their offices are closed today I guess .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. today labours day. No holiday here in home country. Wish here too.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Absolutely right ...they have their own way of granting and maintaining healthy pipeline. All the people getting CO contacts are supposedly added in their pipeline and granted on need basis.


Wish August come too. Too much time taking.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

jabbarhu48 said:


> I myself Jabbar. I apply August 2018. Accountant General 221111. No news now. Why taking time dont know. Hope faster. luck for all.


Dont get so anxious and desperate so soon, people are waiting since Jan 2018. Would be nice to have practical expectation for your grant which would take at least couple of months subject to there is no CO contact.

Happy waiting and wish you luck!!!


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Anyone here with Anna as the case officer from GSM Adelaide ?
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


I have Raelene as case officer.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> I have Raelene as case officer.


These case Officers, are they like the relationship managers in Banks?That they are the ones who handle your case from end to end?

Mine(Vannessa) , calls herself(or is it himself?) a "Final Decision Maker" on the email signature.
I have no idea what that means!! 

No one seems to understand this DHA big monster at all!! :mad2:


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Under Raelene's name it only states a position number, no actual position.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi RingKing,
> 
> 
> 
> Remove all passwords. You can do it online. Merge all bank statements (monthly/annual) under one PDF. Highlight Salary credits with the help of PDF editor and upload them. If there are separate banks, use a separator page and continue under the same PDF. I did that.




Though I have also done the exact same thing- removing passwords and merging them to one pdf, and highlighting all salary credits, but was wondering that while you make any change in the original download statement, you loose the digital signature of bank. Then the pdf becomes as ordinary as someone created his own. So do COs accept such statements without verifying if they are not forged?

I know most people follow this same process while sending the statements, but this question seems valid too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

loading254 said:


> These case Officers, are they like the relationship managers in Banks?That they are the ones who handle your case from end to end?
> 
> Mine(Vannessa) , calls herself(or is it himself?) a "Final Decision Maker" on the email signature.
> I have no idea what that means!!


Vanessa is definitely a female name.

Most Case Officers are "Decision makers". They go through your application and all the attached documents and will contact you if anything is missing or they have any queries. Once they have completed processing it they will make a decision on whether your visa should be granted or not. However, in many cases, this decision will have to be ratified by their supervisor.

Your application seems to have been allocated to a supervisor so she should be more experienced than a lot of other CO's. Hopefully she should be more efficient as well. 

Good luck.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Vanessa is definitely a female name.
> 
> Most Case Officers are "Decision makers". They go through your application and all the attached documents and will contact you if anything is missing or they have any queries. Once they have completed processing it they will make a decision on whether your visa should be granted or not. However, in many cases, this decision will have to be ratified by their supervisor.
> 
> ...


Let me hope within this week there will be some white-smoke through those DHA office chimneys!!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here with Anna as the case officer from GSM Adelaide ?
> ...


Ashley Adelaide


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi!
I’ve just received the grant this morning after 133 days! Details are below.
Good luck to everyone who is waiting! It will come for sure.
After 120 days by which most people would receive grants or CO contact, I didn’t receive anything and freaked out a bit since I thought they would definitely be verifying my employment and it would take 2-3 months to clear ! I had to change my plan accordingly.
Now actually the grant arrived not too soon, but earlier than I expected. So happy!


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 21 May 2018
Grant: 2 Oct 2018


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

alzette said:


> Hi!
> I’ve just received the grant this morning after 133 days! Details are below.
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting! It will come for sure.
> After 120 days by which most people would receive grants or CO contact, I didn’t receive anything and freaked out a bit since I thought they would definitely be verifying my employment and it would take 2-3 months to clear ! I had to change my plan accordingly.
> ...



great start for the day...congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

alzette said:


> Hi!
> I’ve just received the grant this morning after 133 days! Details are below.
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting! It will come for sure.
> After 120 days by which most people would receive grants or CO contact, I didn’t receive anything and freaked out a bit since I thought they would definitely be verifying my employment and it would take 2-3 months to clear ! I had to change my plan accordingly.
> ...


any info if employment verification happened?


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> any info if employment verification happened?




I don’t know for sure but I don’t think that I got any EV.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

alzette said:


> Hi!
> I’ve just received the grant this morning after 133 days! Details are below.
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting! It will come for sure.
> After 120 days by which most people would receive grants or CO contact, I didn’t receive anything and freaked out a bit since I thought they would definitely be verifying my employment and it would take 2-3 months to clear ! I had to change my plan accordingly.
> ...


Congrats!  

Random question - did you also submit a Form 1221 for you and your partner?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Guys. The moment has come.
VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum. 
My time line in my signature. 
CO contacted cases are being cleared now. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Congrats bro

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

alzette said:


> Hi!
> I’ve just received the grant this morning after 133 days! Details are below.
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting! It will come for sure.
> After 120 days by which most people would receive grants or CO contact, I didn’t receive anything and freaked out a bit since I thought they would definitely be verifying my employment and it would take 2-3 months to clear ! I had to change my plan accordingly.
> ...


Congrats, I am also waiting Since MAy 19th 2018, will see what is going to happen?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Congrats bro..


----------



## ani88 (Sep 30, 2018)

Congratulations .... Hope I get any clarifications. I have not received any queries from DIBP since 6th of Feb 2018. My application was filed on 6th and case officer was assigned on 26th May. Really hopeful something moves ..🙄🙄🙄


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Congrats buddy...
Soon it will be my turn too 
Visa lodged in 22 March
CO contact on 25 Jul 
Responded on 25 Jul...
Final grant awaited 🤞


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...



Congrats and good luck


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

venkat said:


> Congrats, I am also waiting Since MAy 19th 2018, will see what is going to happen?




You don’t have to wait anymore now 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Many congratulations for you. All the best.:fingerscrossed:

Did you call DHA before? And what did they reply?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Just lodged yesterday


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> Congrats buddy...
> Soon it will be my turn too
> Visa lodged in 22 March
> CO contact on 25 Jul
> ...


What was the CO contact for?  

Had you already submitted the docos they asked for? 

Hope your grant is just around the corner!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Many congratulations bro 😊


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Many congratulations for you. All the best.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Did you call DHA before? And what did they reply?




I used to call DHA once a week to ask about progress generally. But at times the operator used to slip some information regarding my case. Further I used to ask the operator to leave a polite reminder for my case officer. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats buddy...
> ...


CO contact was for form 815 (health undertaking) and additional employment proof for one of my employer...I submitted the docs on the same day ( CO contact on 25 Jul document submission 25 Jul)
I hope I will get the grant by mid October...earlier the better...😀


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> CO contact was for form 815 (health undertaking) and additional employment proof for one of my employer...I submitted the docs on the same day ( CO contact on 25 Jul document submission 25 Jul)
> I hope I will get the grant by mid October...earlier the better...😀


Thanks for sharing, fingers crossed


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> Just lodged yesterday


We are more or less the same cohort for lodging, see u around


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations!
All the best wish for you in Australia!


randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
261312 (ICT Developer Programmer)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 10
Partner: 5 (Developer programmer 261312)
EOI 190 NSW: DOE July 2017 with 75 points
NSW invitation: April 12, 2018, applied 18 April 18
NSW approval: May 12, 2018
Visa 190 lodged on 19 May 2018
Grant: 2 Oct 2018


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

venkat said:


> I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
> 261312 (ICT Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


Congrats Venkat...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

venkat said:


> I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
> 261312 (ICT Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Aw Randeep I am so happy for you!!! I know our timeline lines were similar! How many days did you get up to? I’m 196 today and 70 since CO! Very happy for you!!!!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. The moment has come.
> ...


Hopefully me too! 
Lodged March 20
CO contact July 24
CO reply July 24 
Everything crossed!


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

ani88 said:


> Congratulations .... Hope I get any clarifications. I have not received any queries from DIBP since 6th of Feb 2018. My application was filed on 6th and case officer was assigned on 26th May. Really hopeful something moves ..🙄🙄🙄


Hi Ani, we lodged on 9th February, CO contact on 27th June and also still waiting. Which state did you apply for, with which profession and how many points? We applied to SA, 65 points, electrician (general). I hope we get the great news soon as it has been almost 8 months. Long wait.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
> 261312 (ICT Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


Congrats Venkat.. All the best. At what time you received your golden mail.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Congrats buddy!!.. There is hope!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

venkat said:


> I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
> 261312 (ICT Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


congrats Venkat!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Aw Randeep I am so happy for you!!! I know our timeline lines were similar! How many days did you get up to? I’m 196 today and 70 since CO! Very happy for you!!!!!




Thanks for that Rhic. All CO contacted cases are being cleared. Just wait and watch. I was not expecting my grant today at all as many applicants are waiting before me. You will get yours soon as well. I got CO contact on 16th July and I think I was close to 75 days. Thank you so much. Everyone will get theirs soon. Sit tight. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

eashwar said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Grant a today guys after 136 days...
> ...


Congratulations venkata...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

RhiC said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. The moment has come.
> ...


Congratulations Randeep.. Finally u made it bro..


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratulations Venkat...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Aw Randeep I am so happy for you!!! I know our timeline lines were similar! How many days did you get up to? I’m 196 today and 70 since CO! Very happy for you!!!!!
> ...


Congrats randeep. You have raised our hope. Really happy to see an accountant getting a grant.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that Rhic. All CO contacted cases are being cleared. Just wait and watch. I was not expecting my grant today at all as many applicants are waiting before me. You will get yours soon as well. I got CO contact on 16th July and I think I was close to 75 days. Thank you so much. Everyone will get theirs soon. Sit tight.
> 
> Accountant General
> 190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
> ...


 wow congrats


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Congratulations Randeep. Good to see to cross the hurdle.. All the best for the next foot of your journey.. 

Me too an accountant with CO contact on 31 July. Hoping to receive the grant soon.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Auzman said:


> Congratulations Venkat...


Thanks bro


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Congrats Venkat.. All the best. At what time you received your golden mail.


I got around 7:35 Am India time.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vemasani82 said:


> congrats Venkat!


Thanks bro...


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

guys today i got my grant mail for me and my wife...And the best part is that... My wife's delivery is scheduled in this week... my Baby has brought alot of happiness even before his/her arrival...

visa lodged 14/06/2018
Grant 02/10/2018
65 points plus 5 for Nsw
no experience points but still uploaded everything as i have used some experience for skill assessmen..
Now many people will be having doubts about employement docs for not claiming part.. i will write about that in my nexy post. 

Thanks again


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have seen a lot of posts about providing bank statements for experience verification. I have not seen the requirement of bank statements on DHA document check list for experience. I have enough proof for my experience in KSA(like resident permits, salary slips, contract letters, release letter) but i dont have bank statements and it is not possible to get from KSA. My question is CO will reject grant without bank statement even u have enough proof for experience. Any body faced similar case?


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

*electrical general*

hi All 
I have just joined and was hoping someone could help me. 

my application went out on the 9th of Feb 2018 and co contacted asking me for pte for my partner. they asked for competent English when only functional is required does this mean that she would need to do the pte again. 

Also is there anyone that is also applying under state sponsorship for SA under electrician general and been granted. and how long it took as it is not almost 100 days since co contact should I contact them as my 8 months ends on the 9th of October.



thanks


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi everyone. I have seen a lot of posts about providing bank statements for experience verification. I have not seen the requirement of bank statements on DHA document check list for experience. I have enough proof for my experience in KSA(like resident permits, salary slips, contract letters, release letter) but i dont have bank statements and it is not possible to get from KSA. My question is CO will reject grant without bank statement even u have enough proof for experience. Any body faced similar case?


hi they ask for bank statment to ensure the money is going into your bank account this is to ensure there is no tax evasion


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi everyone. I have seen a lot of posts about providing bank statements for experience verification. I have not seen the requirement of bank statements on DHA document check list for experience. I have enough proof for my experience in KSA(like resident permits, salary slips, contract letters, release letter) but i dont have bank statements and it is not possible to get from KSA. My question is CO will reject grant without bank statement even u have enough proof for experience. Any body faced similar case?


hi 

they ask for bank statements to ensure salary are going into your account from the company you have worked for this is a way of them checking your employment history and ensuring there is no tax fraud


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

basheer011991 said:


> guys today i got my grant mail for me and my wife...And the best part is that... My wife's delivery is scheduled in this week... my Baby has brought alot of happiness even before his/her arrival...
> 
> visa lodged 14/06/2018
> Grant 02/10/2018
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi everyone. I have seen a lot of posts about providing bank statements for experience verification. I have not seen the requirement of bank statements on DHA document check list for experience. I have enough proof for my experience in KSA(like resident permits, salary slips, contract letters, release letter) but i dont have bank statements and it is not possible to get from KSA. My question is CO will reject grant without bank statement even u have enough proof for experience. Any body faced similar case?




It’s not mandatory, it’s one of the many from the list of relevant documents for employment evidence. If you have others which can clearly prove your employment, you don’t need it.

But, CO can ask anything later on if they find the other docs not enough so be ready for that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

sharpystrange said:


> Congratulations Randeep. Good to see to cross the hurdle.. All the best for the next foot of your journey..
> 
> Me too an accountant with CO contact on 31 July. Hoping to receive the grant soon..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I see accountant getting. Meaning now i will get soon. All accountants clearing good for me. Wish clear faster. August applied. Now already 50 days. Why taking time to check 10 attache papers dont know. I will call the CO offices tomorrow. will ask to speed.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Dont get so anxious and desperate so soon, people are waiting since Jan 2018. Would be nice to have practical expectation for your grant which would take at least couple of months subject to there is no CO contact.
> 
> Happy waiting and wish you luck!!!


I am not desperation. I only saying I wish faster. I wish you also luck and happy waiting. wish shorter waiting only.


----------



## Arshhundal (Aug 26, 2018)

jabbarhu48 said:


> I see accountant getting. Meaning now i will get soon. All accountants clearing good for me. Wish clear faster. August applied. Now already 50 days. Why taking time to check 10 attache papers dont know. I will call the CO offices tomorrow. will ask to speed.


Mate don't wanna pull u down or anything, it's just that these things take time and you don't know how many different types verifications these officers have to do and I don't think these guys are slacking off. Its how government offices work. 

Plus, I am just curious about your sentence structuring how did you score superior English bands required for an accountant category.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Guys. The moment has come.
> VISA granted on 02/10/2018. Thankful for this forum.
> My time line in my signature.
> CO contacted cases are being cleared now.
> ...


Happy to see your grants... Randeep and @venkat 

As I said earlier, CO Contacted case is equivalent to 99% granted, only a matter of time, sooner or later, the CO will come back to your file and it will be granted.

The only mystery that is hanging around are the cases where we received Immi Assessment Commence mail and no CO contact.

Thanks for your suggestion regarding calling to DHA, From last Friday I thought to call them daily. Today, the operator asked me to hold on for a while he checked something in background. Later he confirmed that any further info. wont be requested on my case and nothing suspicious, just the normal processing. I will keep them calling everyday or alternate days...as for me it is now over 270 days.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. The moment has come.
> ...


Great to hear that you’re s being processed with no further delays! Real good news!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> Happy to see your grants... Randeep and @venkat
> 
> As I said earlier, CO Contacted case is equivalent to 99% granted, only a matter of time, sooner or later, the CO will come back to your file and it will be granted.
> 
> ...


All our wishes with you and want to see ur grant befors mine!! CHEERS!!!


----------



## PrasannaGunta (Oct 2, 2018)

I applied EOI for VIC 190 Software tester with 65+5 points. What are the chances of getting picked?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

GUNBUN said:


> Happy to see your grants... Randeep and @venkat
> 
> As I said earlier, CO Contacted case is equivalent to 99% granted, only a matter of time, sooner or later, the CO will come back to your file and it will be granted.
> 
> ...


That is excellent news GUNBUN that no further info would be requested and that there is nothing suspicious


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. The moment has come.
> ...


What's the best contact to reach DHA, I need to contact them about mine.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Random question - did you also submit a Form 1221 for you and your partner?




Yes, I submitted forms 80&1221 for both of us.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

alzette said:


> Yes, I submitted forms 80&1221 for both of us.


Thanks mate, enjoy the next stage


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

A quick question. 
What is the lead time given for IED if the visa came within less than 3 months from Medical/PCC expiring. Saw in this forum sometime back that the waiver letter came along for some. Any anecdote from anyone?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> A quick question.
> What is the lead time given for IED if the visa came within less than 3 months from Medical/PCC expiring. Saw in this forum sometime back that the waiver letter came along for some. Any anecdote from anyone?


usually it will be 1 year from date of pcc or medicals,which ever is the earliest.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Application lodged on 25 aug 2018 
General accountant qld.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > A quick question.
> ...


Thank you for the reply Shekar. I mean to ask that if for example my PCC/ medicals is expiring in Jan 2019 and I am hoping the visa can come anytime now, which is less than 3 months from expiring, considering moving is a big pack and move affair, will the DHA consider granting a waiver on IED? Whats the minimum time one has got for IED here in this forum..?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

196 days since lodgement , 71 days since CO contact ...lodgement on 22 March , CO contact on 25 Jul ( responded in 25 Jul) itself ...how many more days 😵...


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Accountant General 190 visa lodged - 25th Aug 2018 
CO not contacted yet, actually dont know because my agent is doing every thing.
Final grant awaited...
If anyone has the similar application filed date under similar occupation. Please be in touch.
Thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you for the reply Shekar. I mean to ask that if for example my PCC/ medicals is expiring in Jan 2019 and I am hoping the visa can come anytime now, which is less than 3 months from expiring, considering moving is a big pack and move affair, will the DHA consider granting a waiver on IED? Whats the minimum time one has got for IED here in this forum..?




From my experience in this forum and reading about others and their stories, it usually is waived off if they are expiring within 2 months. However, I’m supposing that, like most other things in this process, it’s all up to the discretion of the CO 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

Motivated by Randeep's grant, I called up DOHA. All I got informed after a persuasive conversation was that my application status is under process. However, the operator anticipated that considering the timeline no more info may be required. 200 days already; God knows what they are investigating.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Today marks the 7th month!!

@80 days after CO Contact and 209 days after submission..
Crossing my fingers that this October will be the month!!


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

casweekar said:


> Motivated by Randeep's grant, I called up DOHA. All I got informed after a persuasive conversation was that my application status is under process. However, the operator anticipated that considering the timeline no more info may be required. 200 days already; God knows what they are investigating.




Keep pushing. Ask the operator to send the CO a gentle reminder. I used to try new ways everyday to ask them to at least open my file again. It somehow worked. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> Keep pushing. Ask the operator to send the CO a gentle reminder. I used to try new ways everyday to ask them to at least open my file again. It somehow worked.
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> ...


You need to update your signature with all the dates you called  

After how many days of waiting did you start ringing them?


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

randeep19492 said:


> casweekar said:
> 
> 
> > Motivated by Randeep's grant, I called up DOHA. All I got informed after a persuasive conversation was that my application status is under process. However, the operator anticipated that considering the timeline no more info may be required. 200 days already; God knows what they are investigating.[/quote
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

casweekar said:


> Although the guy was very polite, his answer was not very convincing to me. Surely next time I am going to ask the operator to put a gentle reminder. Also, I am thinking of dropping an email to DOHA tomorrow. I am even ready for employment verification, if that fast tracks things. It is annoying. I was keeping calm till no accountant was getting a grant, but now I think I am losing my patience reaching 200day mark.


You are well within the global processing times if that is any consolation


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You need to update your signature with all the dates you called
> 
> 
> 
> After how many days of waiting did you start ringing them?




Updated now 
Literally once every week since I responded to my CO contact. The reality is your file isn’t even being looked at. It’s just lying there doing nothing. It is sidelined which will only be picked up once you reach the deadline. The only to overcome this to somehow nudge the CO to resume processing your file. 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Called once every week till 30/09/2018
Grant = 02/10/2018


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

casweekar said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> > Although the guy was very polite, his answer was not very convincing to me. Surely next time I am going to ask the operator to put a gentle reminder. Also, I am thinking of dropping an email to DOHA tomorrow. I am even ready for employment verification, if that fast tracks things. It is annoying. I was keeping calm till no accountant was getting a grant, but now I think I am losing my patience reaching 200day mark.
> ...


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > You need to update your signature with all the dates you called
> ...


Hi Randeep-
Could you advise on the number to contact DOHA , it’s 196 days for me , 71 days since CO contact.I think I need to nudge them to look into my file now...😉


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> 196 days since lodgement , 71 days since CO contact ...lodgement on 22 March , CO contact on 25 Jul ( responded in 25 Jul) itself ...how many more days 😵...


Another morning here for me in UK with no email :0(. 197 days


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

135 days since I lodged for NSW grant, no CO contact, no grant  wait is killing. Hope it comes before SW 489 IED (January 23, 2019). Does anyone believe my grant could be delayed because I got the 489 SA grant? That should not matter right?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Super frustrated that the CO asked for something they already had! Grr!! They had kids HAPID numbers completely wrong! Did they not look at my visa application for their numbers?? If they had of done, they could have pulled the results down off their system. Really hoping it comes this week, will be calling frequently when I get to 200 days!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > You need to update your signature with all the dates you called
> ...


Congratulations!! What number did you call. The number I called told me they can’t say anything and only information they can get is from immi account and for which I already have access. 

Any number and idea on what to say?


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Continuing the trend, I called DHA today to get some update on the application citing the reason that I am planning for holidays in November / December (which is true) and the final result will help me in going ahead or postponing the same. After some 4 to 5 questions on my identity like DoB, full name, address, birth place etc. she suggested that your application is near to an and and you should hear something soon. I have requested for gentle reminder to my case officer if it is POSSIBLE. she also mentioned some three point checks which is done. I am not sure what are those checks. 
application lodged 29/March 
CO contact 3/August


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*DOHA contact*



Sam_s said:


> Continuing the trend, I called DHA today to get some update on the application citing the reason that I am planning for holidays in November / December (which is true) and the final result will help me in going ahead or postponing the same. After some 4 to 5 questions on my identity like DoB, full name, address, birth place etc. she suggested that your application is near to an and and you should hear something soon. I have requested for gentle reminder to my case officer if it is POSSIBLE. she also mentioned some three point checks which is done. I am not sure what are those checks.
> application lodged 29/March
> CO contact 3/August


Did you call +61131881 and chose option 3? I did and in my case, they just said that they cannot estimate the waiting time. All that they did was to say that the CO contacted docs have been received. When I asked if they could put a word to the CO, they said that it is not possible since they do not have access to the CO team at all!

Lodged: April 15
CO contact : August 15


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Sam_s said:


> Continuing the trend, I called DHA today to get some update on the application citing the reason that I am planning for holidays in November / December (which is true) and the final result will help me in going ahead or postponing the same. After some 4 to 5 questions on my identity like DoB, full name, address, birth place etc. she suggested that your application is near to an and and you should hear something soon. I have requested for gentle reminder to my case officer if it is POSSIBLE. she also mentioned some three point checks which is done. I am not sure what are those checks.
> application lodged 29/March
> CO contact 3/August


That's great. Where do one call in from India?


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Sam_s said:
> 
> 
> > Continuing the trend, I called DHA today to get some update on the application citing the reason that I am planning for holidays in November / December (which is true) and the final result will help me in going ahead or postponing the same. After some 4 to 5 questions on my identity like DoB, full name, address, birth place etc. she suggested that your application is near to an and and you should hear something soon. I have requested for gentle reminder to my case officer if it is POSSIBLE. she also mentioned some three point checks which is done. I am not sure what are those checks.
> ...


yes same number and option 3. I have not bothered to get her confirmation on reminder to CO as I just wanted to put my point. if it can be done then they would do otherwise in any case we don't have any other ways to reach them. My intention was just to ping them as I have not called up before and not send them any emails. let's see how much this information which she provided is useful. only time will tell the story.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

Arshhundal said:


> Mate don't wanna pull u down or anything, it's just that these things take time and you don't know how many different types verifications these officers have to do and I don't think these guys are slacking off. Its how government offices work.
> 
> Plus, I am just curious about your sentence structuring how did you score superior English bands required for an accountant category.


Thanks Arshhundal for reply. i know CO working hard. I need patientce. Will do and wait. 

My English is bad. Took IELTS 3 times. Last time with tution. tution gave tips. I got 8 in all. Will try and write better. Sorry for trouble to understand.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> pankajk83 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam_s said:
> ...


Strange! You must have been lucky then. I have already called twice and same answer, processing time is this this and to wait they can’t give any info.
I too need to travel and which I mentioned to them. Since I’m Onshore, I need BVB to travel and explained my situation but no nothing, they didn’t even bother to ask my name


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi there, I am wondering if anyone is familiar with Hong Kong Police Check here? Thanks


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

In the 189 thread, someone with may lodgement n sept CO contact got their grant today .. what is happening !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

DHA never stops to amaze you......

168 days since lodgement and 52 days since CO contact


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

Myid711 said:


> DHA never stops to amaze you......
> 
> 168 days since lodgement and 52 days since CO contact


I wait 52 days now. I know tough. You will get sooner.


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I applied visa on 29 may 2018.
CO contacted on 20 September for PTE report (which was already uploaded).

Is there any one with the same timeline??

Thanks,
Raj
ANZESCO - 261312
State - NSW
Points - 75(70+5)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

jabbarhu48 said:


> Arshhundal said:
> 
> 
> > Mate don't wanna pull u down or anything, it's just that these things take time and you don't know how many different types verifications these officers have to do and I don't think these guys are slacking off. Its how government offices work.
> ...


Dude you don’t need to answer anyone who question your score ..you have received ITA and applied based on your skills...so chill ...all the best..


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied visa on 29 may 2018.
> CO contacted on 20 September for PTE report (which was already uploaded).
> ...


I applied on 27th May and got Immi Commencement Assessment mail on 17th September,, Still no message from them.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

jabbarhu48 said:


> I wait 52 days now. I know tough. You will get sooner.



Thank you and hope a quick grant for you as well as other guys in waiting........spcly Gunbun, Rhic, Loading254


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

eashwar said:


> I applied on 27th May and got Immi Commencement Assessment mail on 17th September,, Still no message from them.


Could you please share your CO name?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> jabbarhu48 said:
> 
> 
> > I wait 52 days now. I know tough. You will get sooner.
> ...


Thanks mate, fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

any one with case officer name Anna? Just to let you all know that she gave me a direct grant in 3 months.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Any suggestions as to what's the best time to give DHA a call?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey Folks, Received the PR Grant notification at 6.50 A.M. IST. today. IED is set as 21-Jul-19 and CO was Anna. So 111 days to a DG! Many thanks to many of you for advice on documentation and stuff!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> Hey Folks, Received the PR Grant notification at 6.50 A.M. IST. today. IED is set as 21-Jul-19 and CO was Anna. So 111 days to a DG! Many thanks to many of you for advice on documentation and stuff!


congrats and good luck


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Dude you don’t need to answer anyone who question your score ..you have received ITA and applied based on your skills...so chill ...all the best..


Thank you for encouragement words. wish you and all fast grant.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

190 days since lodgement and 74 days since CO contact


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> boggs25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Folks, Received the PR Grant notification at 6.50 A.M. IST. today. IED is set as 21-Jul-19 and CO was Anna. So 111 days to a DG! Many thanks to many of you for advice on documentation and stuff!
> ...


Give my case to Anna as well 😊


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Myid711 said:
> 
> 
> > jabbarhu48 said:
> ...


Whenever you are wishing for grant ..count me in too ..I am on your timeline too..196 days since visa lodged..and 71 days since CO contact...😉


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

megateja said:


> 190 days since lodgement and 74 days since CO contact




You will get in next three days I hope 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> You will get in next three days I hope 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine ought to come in 1 day?? :amen: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: 

209 days waiting.. 80 days after CO contact


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Myid711 said:
> ...


Me, you and Loading254 pretty close, maybe we’ll all have same day!! :0)


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> You will get in next three days I hope 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

How many accountants are waiting???


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

just called to dha and asked the status they said we received documents & its still in process then i said can u plz put a gentle reminder to our co he said ya i will do it and asked any more qsns i said noting and that's it they transferred to feedback call..


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

megateja said:


> just called to dha and asked the status they said we received documents & its still in process then i said can u plz put a gentle reminder to our co he said ya i will do it and asked any more qsns i said noting and that's it they transferred to feedback call..


I also did that today itself and got the same old crap about the application being in global visa processing time limits 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO




Like I had predicted earlier, you’ll get yours in the first week of October 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone having case officer named Lina ...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Anyone having case officer named Lina ...


I got Immi Assessment Commence email on Sep 14th. Waiting since then.
My CO is Christopher. Anyone whose case is also assigned to him?


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Anyone having case officer named Lina ...



Mine is Megan, wonder if anyone have a similar case officer and does it really matter!


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

My case is assigned to Meghan as well....apparently, I am based out of UAE currently.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO
> ...


Nothing this morning, so just one day left for first week :0)


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

While Immi commencement e-mails aren't supposed to mean much, the trend has been that people that do receive one wait longer than average.



raj.sourabh said:


> I got Immi Assessment Commence email on Sep 14th. Waiting since then.
> My CO is Christopher. Anyone whose case is also assigned to him?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone with CO named Ashley?
Lodged 16Apr
CO contact 13 Aug


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Mchi said:


> Anyone with CO named Ashley?
> Lodged 16Apr
> CO contact 13 Aug


Yes!! How does it matter anyways?

Seems like a Dry Day today for 190, No grants...


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with CO named Ashley?
> ...


What’s your timeline?
Just to know, how fast he she work .
Yes, total drought


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO




You will get it on or before 78 days of CO contact day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

I got the immi commencement leter after 1 week of lodgment in april 18th. Then got a co contact on 7th August. 
176 days after lodgment 
58 days from co contact


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Mchi said:


> What’s your timeline?
> Just to know, how fast he she work .
> Yes, total drought


Lodged: 17th April 2018, CO contact: 14th Aug 2018, Responded to CO: 21 Aug 2018 and just waiting to eternity.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

May I know what the current average processing time is for an adequate onshore application (submitted everything required on the checklist on the date of lodgement)? Thanks xD.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO
> ...


6 days to go then!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Case officer Lisa in my case
Lodged 14 May
29 aug co contact
30th aug replied 
35 days since co contact


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

internationalcanuck said:


> While Immi commencement e-mails aren't supposed to mean much, the trend has been that people that do receive one wait longer than average.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trend seems to be for almost everyone. Going to complete 8 months since lodgement in a week. 4+ months since CO contact. Now mentioning days give more pain so mentioning months, they still look less. 😜😜


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> sumitggn said:
> 
> 
> > You will get in next three days I hope 🤞
> ...


Keep positive, you will have before third week of October


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO


I think one of us needs to aspire to be the head of these COs in some few years time from now..

And change the f%^$#@ up system and attitude!:mad2::mad2::mad2:

@ Day 82 now after CO contact.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grant Time*

Is anyone aware of this - that going to Sydney in November (after getting the grant) is a really bad time? I am talking about job opportunities since everyone will be in the Christmas mood towards the beginning of December. I have even heard that January is also a very inactive period. Is this really true? If yes, it will mean two months of wasted money on accommodation.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing someone had a crystal ball to predict mine! 197 and 71 since CO
> ...


I’m just behind you, 72!! Has to be soon right!!


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

My CO's name is Alison. Anyone else who has the same CO?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

*Health Assessment*

Hi 

Results of my medical assessment have been uploaded today. My heath assessment is "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" whereas my spouse and kids have results "Health clearance provided – no action required".

I am diabetic & hyper-tensive and taking medicines which i mentioned in my health assessment. 

Can anybody please elaborate these results and any potential consequences of my health conditions.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

abeerjabbar said:


> Hi
> 
> Results of my medical assessment have been uploaded today. My heath assessment is "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" whereas my spouse and kids have results "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> ...


wait for couple of more days. everyone's status is not updated on same day.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Is anyone aware of this - that going to Sydney in November (after getting the grant) is a really bad time? I am talking about job opportunities since everyone will be in the Christmas mood towards the beginning of December. I have even heard that January is also a very inactive period. Is this really true? If yes, it will mean two months of wasted money on accommodation.


What's the guarantee that you will get a job in February? Yes it slows down a little bit but the companies are still doing business! Somebody looking to a fill a job would be more than happy to sign an offer letter on Dec 24 or Dec 31.

Also, is the job the only reason you want to move from India to Aus? If not, then use this time to visit the city and have fun


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

pankajk83 said:


> Is anyone aware of this - that going to Sydney in November (after getting the grant) is a really bad time? I am talking about job opportunities since everyone will be in the Christmas mood towards the beginning of December. I have even heard that January is also a very inactive period. Is this really true? If yes, it will mean two months of wasted money on accommodation.


It all depends on your occupation and the kind of work you're willing to do. 
It is true that full- time permanent or long term contract job offers reduce considerably during December and January. However, there are plenty of seasonal jobs and short- term contracts on offer. You won't find many in the IT sector but if you have anything to do with construction you would still find plenty of jobs advertised. 

In general I would not advise anyone who needs to find a job quickly to move here in December or the first three weeks in January, as many companies shut down for a two to three week period around Christmas and things slow down leading to that. It also takes time for processes to restart after people get back from their holidays. However, if you're not in a hurry and can afford spending time getting to know the area it's a great time to enjoy the weather and the beaches.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> It all depends on your occupation and the kind of work you're willing to do.
> It is true that full- time permanent or long term contract job offers reduce considerably during December and January. However, there are plenty of seasonal jobs and short- term contracts on offer. You won't find many in the IT sector but if you have anything to do with construction you would still find plenty of jobs advertised.
> 
> In general I would not advise anyone who needs to find a job quickly to move here in December or the first three weeks in January, as many companies shut down for a two to three week period around Christmas and things slow down leading to that. It also takes time for processes to restart after people get back from their holidays. However, if you're not in a hurry and can afford spending time getting to know the area it's a great time to enjoy the weather and the beaches.




Thank you . This helps!! I have been to Sydney earlier and stayed there for two weeks - so not a completely new place. Good that you told me about the two-three weeks slowdown period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey buddy

what did CO asked for ?



kavipihu said:


> The trend seems to be for almost everyone. Going to complete 8 months since lodgement in a week. 4+ months since CO contact. Now mentioning days give more pain so mentioning months, they still look less. 😜😜


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Day 199, 73 since CO... ouch, it hurts!


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

There is no need to worry. Tuberculosis and kidney problems are the major issues they look for. Diabetic patients have migrated successfully thus it should not be a road block. Updating the status happens a little late as observed in few cases although the tests were conducted on the same day for all family members. Be assured. In case they need more clarification they will ask for additional tests if they find it really necessary.


abeerjabbar said:


> Hi
> 
> Results of my medical assessment have been uploaded today. My heath assessment is "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required" whereas my spouse and kids have results "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> ...


Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Day 199, 73 since CO... ouch, it hurts!


Day 198, 72 since CO ...it really hurts...there is a grant for 18 Jul CO contact today (saw on immitracker) .. hopefully we will get it in next 15 days ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

gauraveca said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> what did CO asked for ?


Asked for husband's birth certificate, provided all proofs acceptable from the list on the IMMI site


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> pankajk83 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone aware of this - that going to Sydney in November (after getting the grant) is a really bad time? I am talking about job opportunities since everyone will be in the Christmas mood towards the beginning of December. I have even heard that January is also a very inactive period. Is this really true? If yes, it will mean two months of wasted money on accommodation.
> ...


I hope it's the other way around for hospitality jobs as it must be a busy time for restaurants and hotels!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Day 199, 73 since CO... ouch, it hurts!
> ...


Hope so!


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Reporting a 261112 NSW grant 70+5

ITA date - 02/03/2018
Lodge date - 22/03/2018
Grant date - 05/10/2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting a 261112 NSW grant 70+5
> 
> ITA date - 02/03/2018
> Lodge date - 22/03/2018
> Grant date - 05/10/2018


Congrats!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> Reporting a 261112 NSW grant 70+5
> 
> ITA date - 02/03/2018
> Lodge date - 22/03/2018
> Grant date - 05/10/2018


. 

Congrats.. I too lodged on 22 March for 261112 ...did you receive direct grant or you had a CO contact on between ..if CO contact ..then could you please tell your CO contact related details...(date of contact ,date of reply and CO contact for what etc.)


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the Golden Mail today...…………

Happy...I am...……..


----------



## bhavana1622 (Oct 5, 2018)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Anz code - 141311
> EOI updated - 5th July 2018
> Points for 190 - 75
> Is there any chance of invitation this year?


what all documents did u submit as proof of employment? Please help as one of the my fired who works with me got negative outcome from vetassess for same occupation


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> 
> Happy...I am...……..


Congrats Mate ...if I am not wrong you also lodged in March around 20th and was contacted bubble CO in July right ?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> ...


Contacted by CO in July


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> ...


Great to hear all of these march grants happening! Us next please!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

internationalcanuck said:


> While Immi commencement e-mails aren't supposed to mean much, the trend has been that people that do receive one wait longer than average.


What troubles me more is that after all this wait, if there is a CO contact then the wait would be even longer. So far don't know in what status my application is.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Cairns123 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> ...





pyajcoin said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Cairns123 said:
> ...


Read it in your signature ..for some reason signature was not visiting phone version of webpage.. congrats again..


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Cairns123 said:
> ...


Rhic hopefully next week we will also get it ..fingers crossed 🤞..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > pyajcoin said:
> ...


I’m 200 days tomorrow, gonna start calling them Monday!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> 
> Happy...I am...……..


congrats and good luck


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> 
> Happy...I am...……..


Congratulations! Enjoy the feeling and then start preparing for the big step

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> 
> Happy...I am...……..


Congratulations bro


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Congrats pyaj Colin and all other granted mates


----------



## anubhavanmol (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 16th Aug 2018 for 189 and 190 visas. Yesterday I got an email saying 
"Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge an application"

Does this mean that I am invited to apply for QLD?

Also can any one guide me what all things to be done now ?

Thanks and regards
A Saxena


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

anubhavanmol said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th Aug 2018 for 189 and 190 visas. Yesterday I got an email saying
> "Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge an application"
> ...


I'm not savvy on Queensland state nomination process but from your above information, it appears you've been invited to apply for their state nomination program. That's good news. Goodluck with the process.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Grants*

Another dry day


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow, 200 days. After submitted my all my documents on day of lodgement, I did not think it would be this long! Quite disappointing to be fair


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

And someone who applied on 7th Aug has already gotten their visa grant today 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> And someone who applied on 7th Aug has already gotten their visa grant today
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


What about you? Any update on status?

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> And someone who applied on 7th Aug has already gotten their visa grant today
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Maybe my CO us on permanent holiday!!


----------



## theek (Feb 27, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> A Big Congratulations to you


My bad . Grant Date is 26/06/2018.

Lodged on 10/03/ 2018.

Apologies for the typo.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Maybe my CO us on permanent holiday!!


call to dha and request them to make a remind to co .


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

megateja said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe my CO us on permanent holiday!!
> ...


Yes, that’s my plan Monday! Want to know if they need any more info too... don’t fancy waiting another 200 days!


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

gauraveca said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> what did CO asked for ?
> 
> ...


Birth certificate or proof. Submitted once again.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > And someone who applied on 7th Aug has already gotten their visa grant today
> ...


Mine too.. Just pass on my message too since you are calling.. 🤓


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Yes, that’s my plan Monday! Want to know if they need any more info too... don’t fancy waiting another 200 days!


in my case co asked to sign NZ PCC consent of disclosure of information form we submitted next day we taught it was sent to NZ police for verification & we called to NZ police regarding our form, they said we didn't received .we called to DHA and asked the same they said we are not sent to NZ co was busy in other work .. I said can u at least ask my co to send it now . DHA caller said I put a note but don't know whether he put a reminder or not such a negligence guys cos ..since 80 days they did not look into my file, again the report time will take one more month to return to DHA from NZ police and the grant god knows when again co look maybe 2019 or 2020


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone got a grant after CO contact asking for Pcc from NZ ?
> Good Luck !


no it will take 4-6 months  for us


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

abhishekshroff said:


> And someone who applied on 7th Aug has already gotten their visa grant today
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Two 189 applications lodged on 7 and 8 August got a direct grant on 6 October.
It looks like at least one CO has been allocated August cases. I wish that was my CO.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Cairns123 said:


> Got the Golden Mail today...…………
> 
> Happy...I am...……..


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Two 189 applications lodged on 7 and 8 August got a direct grant on 6 October.
> It looks like at least one CO has been allocated August cases. I wish that was my CO.


good news
thanks for sharing!


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

*Pre ITA whatss app/Telegram group*

Hi Guys ..I have 70 points and waiting for NSW nomination..please help me adding in whats app group or telegram discussion group ...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Day 202 and no email, so Just called the GSC (+61 2 6196 0196 from UK) 

Spoke with Josh, asked me for DOB, full name, passport no, email address, visa app no and CO date. Put on hold for a few minutes then got disconnected! 

Called back, spoke with Jeremy, asked for address, country of birth, email address. 

I explained that what I’d got asked for I’d already submitted at time of lodgement but that my CO had incorrect HAPID No’s for my children, which is why they came up blank. I asked him if he could please check if what I sent on July 24th had been received and that my CO will use these and not refer back to incorrect numbers again. 

He checked my Immi his end whilst still on the phone and said yes, documents were received that day and when my file is re-processed, they’ll pick those up. I asked if they were on target for 6-8 months processing time, and he said yes, this was accurate. 

Good to know they’ve received them but still gotta wait!! :0(


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Day 202 and no email, so Just called the GSC (+61 2 6196 0196 from UK)
> 
> Spoke with Josh, asked me for DOB, full name, passport no, email address, visa app no and CO date. Put on hold for a few minutes then got disconnected!
> 
> ...


Hi Rhic- do you think calling DHA will make any difference for quicker CO response.. 201 days ..76 days since CO contact ...I am tired of waiting...It’s pathetic ..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi Rhic- do you think calling DHA will make any difference for quicker CO response.. 201 days ..76 days since CO contact ...I am tired of waiting...It’s pathetic ..



This is the link I got the number from... https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry

Yeh Im a little frustrated that too now, 11wks since CO tomorrow!


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

238 days now over 100 days since co contact as you can imagine this is rather frustrating, especially when you see people who applied in August and has a grant or people that got co contact after me and have already received their grant. So when I read articles of people being frustrated when they are not even half way or just over half the time of processing and they state that are frustrated just think of the people that have had to wait even longer then you. When you want to call them then they move the goal posts to another month. I think October will be my month. However will call this week as my eight months is here and would rather call them now before they change the processing times again .


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Packoo40 said:


> 238 days now over 100 days since co contact as you can imagine this is rather frustrating, especially when you see people who applied in August and has a grant or people that got co contact after me and have already received their grant. So when I read articles of people being frustrated when they are not even half way or just over half the time of processing and they state that are frustrated just think of the people that have had to wait even longer then you. When you want to call them then they move the goal posts to another month. I think October will be my month. However will call this week as my eight months is here and would rather call them now before they change the processing times again .


Understand your frustration mate. Share the feedback you heard post your call


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Packoo40 said:


> 238 days now over 100 days since co contact as you can imagine this is rather frustrating, especially when you see people who applied in August and has a grant or people that got co contact after me and have already received their grant. So when I read articles of people being frustrated when they are not even half way or just over half the time of processing and they state that are frustrated just think of the people that have had to wait even longer then you. When you want to call them then they move the goal posts to another month. I think October will be my month. However will call this week as my eight months is here and would rather call them now before they change the processing times again .


Well I’m not that far behind you so know exactly how you’re feeling. And as for processing times, that’s exactly why I asked, as I was afraid they’d move again! He told me this morning 6-8 months is accurate so if yours is now 8, I’d def call them


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Packoo40 said:


> 238 days now over 100 days since co contact as you can imagine this is rather frustrating, especially when you see people who applied in August and has a grant or people that got co contact after me and have already received their grant. So when I read articles of people being frustrated when they are not even half way or just over half the time of processing and they state that are frustrated just think of the people that have had to wait even longer then you. When you want to call them then they move the goal posts to another month. I think October will be my month. However will call this week as my eight months is here and would rather call them now before they change the processing times again .


Just thought about a grant in last two weeks of october.... after reading your comment, just let those thoughts fly....
180days after lodgment 
62 days after co
Frustrating days..... hoped for a 120days grant 😣😣😣😣😣😣


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Processing Times*

Australia's newspaper - The Daily Telegraph, carried a news article last month about slow processing times for Citizenship applications. One of the lines in the article says "the sorry state of visa and citizenship is due to immigration staff being cut at ... "

The article is behind the "subscribers only" paywall. So cant read the whole article - just this line. However, I believe this tells us something is not right with the staff numbers. Just an assumption.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Packoo40 said:
> 
> 
> > 238 days now over 100 days since co contact as you can imagine this is rather frustrating, especially when you see people who applied in August and has a grant or people that got co contact after me and have already received their grant. So when I read articles of people being frustrated when they are not even half way or just over half the time of processing and they state that are frustrated just think of the people that have had to wait even longer then you. When you want to call them then they move the goal posts to another month. I think October will be my month. However will call this week as my eight months is here and would rather call them now before they change the processing times again .
> ...


I had CO 126 days in, asking for something they already had!! If they’d seen it I’d have had direct grant that day!! 202 days now :0(


----------



## web1200 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied on 11 May, and so far after almost 5 months, I have yet to hear anything from them. No CO contact, no commencement email, nothing!

I've submitted everything including PCC and medical.

Any idea?


----------



## sip (Oct 8, 2018)

@,rhic could you please mention what status is your application at


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sip said:


> @,rhic could you please mention what status is your application at


Hi, yeh as my post, 202 days, 76 since CO, awaiting grant


----------



## sip (Oct 8, 2018)

I meant status as it's received, initial assessment , further assessment etc


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sip said:


> I meant status as it's received, initial assessment , further assessment etc


Oh sorry, further assessment... has been since CO on July 24th


----------



## sip (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks man , m just 5 days behind you


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sip said:


> Thanks man , m just 5 days behind you




Woman* 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> sip said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man , m just 5 days behind you
> ...


Haha yes, woman! ;0))


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > sip said:
> ...


130 days since CO contact
230 days since lodgement

Phew.. Feels like a veteran in waiting.. 
👴


----------



## Dazz1453 (Oct 8, 2018)

Good evening all
Have been keeping an eye on the forum for a while now as well as Immitracker.
119 days now and status still remains the same (received). I see many grants after my date of lodgement (11 June 2018), DHA seems extremely unpredictable with how they process visa's. Is there something I'm missing here ??
Thanks

__________________
Vetassess - 11.04.18
Pearsons - 24.04.18
NSW SS EOI - 08.05.18
NSW SS ITA - 25.05.18
NSW SS Approved - 30.05.18
Visa Lodged - 11.06.18
Grant - ???

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 10
SS - 5
Total- 65


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekshroff said:
> ...


Look at the brighter side.. u guys are almost through.. new lodged candidate like me still have to go through all this. 
Best of luck everyone


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Came after a long long time...

Has GunBun received his grant?


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi All,
I am eagerly waiting for my 190 visa to be granted for Software developer for me only (no partner visa). 
My process for 190 visa followed the timeline as below:
Assessment result (ACS) : 15-Nov-2016
PTE : 6-Feb-2017

NSW nomination applied : 16-Apr-2018
Got Invitation : 25-May-2018
Lodged Visa : 25-Jun-2018
PCC issued on : 26-Jun-2018
Medical exam : 5-Jul-2018
Visa granted : still awaited ......

Can anybody help me to find out how much time will it take now also??

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Haha yes, woman! ;0))


 .. Ok..This got me smiling!..


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> I had CO 126 days in, asking for something they already had!! If they’d seen it I’d have had direct grant that day!! 202 days now :0(



Total = 221 
After CO Contact = 85 

Waiting becomes tougher and tougher by the day!! Giving them until end of this month , then I will be past 8 months. I can start the calls and all other ways to demand information.

These guys are trully confused and that confusion affects thousands of peoples lives!!:mad2::mad2:


----------



## pradeepbabueee (Aug 29, 2018)

*190 VIC 70 points need info*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for VIC- Software tester 261314
ACS assessment is done. 

EOI Submission date : 17-Aug-2018.

Till now I have not received any invitation, could someone please tell me when I will get it. It has been more than 2 months now, wanted to know If I need to increase my score.

I am in a debt and need to travel as soon as possible.

Kindly give me some suggestions.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

pradeepbabueee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for VIC- Software tester 261314
> ACS assessment is done.
> ...


You might need to search for/get the thread that has EOI lodgements tracking.. This one , I doubt you will find the satisfactory answer,.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

psmrn said:


> Hi All,
> I am eagerly waiting for my 190 visa to be granted for Software developer for me only (no partner visa).
> My process for 190 visa followed the timeline as below:
> Assessment result (ACS) : 15-Nov-2016
> ...





loading254 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > I had CO 126 days in, asking for something they already had!! If they’d seen it I’d have had direct grant that day!! 202 days now :0(
> ...


I’m gonna call once a week from here on in!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

swatee25 said:


> Came after a long long time...
> 
> Has GunBun received his grant?


Not yet, unfortunately. Many of us are hoping he will get it soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Updated my address details last week - logged in today to see 3 messages in the Immiaccount Messages tab (usually it is 2: acknowledgement of submission, and bridging visa) - my heart skipped a beat - well whaddya know it was just an auto-generated acknowledgement for my change of address.

Hopefully something before Christmas!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Updated my address details last week - logged in today to see 3 messages in the Immiaccount Messages tab (usually it is 2: acknowledgement of submission, and bridging visa) - my heart skipped a beat - well whaddya know it was just an auto-generated acknowledgement for my change of address.
> 
> Hopefully something before Christmas!


Mine is very similar to your's, as per Invite and visa loded date.

Hope so, we will have something before Christmas.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> Mine is very similar to your's, as per Invite and visa loded date.
> 
> Hope so, we will have something before Christmas.


Yes we're the same 'batch'  

Did you front load all your docos? (Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV?)


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes we're the same 'batch'
> 
> 
> 
> Did you front load all your docos? (Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV?)




I too have similar timelines! Hoping for a November grant! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Updated my address details last week - logged in today to see 3 messages in the Immiaccount Messages tab (usually it is 2: acknowledgement of submission, and bridging visa) - my heart skipped a beat - well whaddya know it was just an auto-generated acknowledgement for my change of address.
> 
> Hopefully something before Christmas!


I would be amazed if you got it in less than 2 months


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > Came after a long long time...
> ...


I hope so too. This is bizarre.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> I would be amazed if you got it in less than 2 months


Me too!

Although did you read about the two 189 cases that were lodged early August and already granted? Another close friend who is doing their 190 via a RMA - according to that RMA one of their clients who lodged in June got it in August, and someone who lodged in late August got it last week!

I'm expecting a 4-5 month wait at least, but won't be fussed unless it crosses the 8-9 month mark to be honest.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Me too!
> 
> Although did you read about the two 189 cases that were lodged early August and already granted? Another close friend who is doing their 190 via a RMA - according to that RMA one of their clients who lodged in June got it in August, and someone who lodged in late August got it last week!
> 
> I'm expecting a 4-5 month wait at least, but won't be fussed unless it crosses the 8-9 month mark to be honest.


Yup I did. I am prepared to be in for a long wait but I will not complain if I am as lucky as them! Although I am expecting a CO contact if my PCC doesn't get cleared :mad2:


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Admin please remove if inappropriate. 

This is what's brewing. Visas are being given to priority occupations in the major cities. Expect delays and new conditions in your coming visas..


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

pradeepbabueee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for VIC- Software tester 261314
> ACS assessment is done.
> ...


Mate you need to post in the appropriate thread. Post this in https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1292513-victoria-state-sponsorship-190-visa-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year-341.html and you will get help.

No one can tell you when or if you will get invite; although I am assuming you are waiting for pre-invite not invite, as you have only mentioned EOI not nomination.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Admin please remove if inappropriate.
> 
> This is what's brewing. Visas are being given to priority occupations in the major cities. Expect delays and new conditions in your coming visas..




This is targeted at future invites. Applicants that have already lodged the visa won’t be affected by what the government has announced thus morning 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Not yet, unfortunately. Many of us are hoping he will get it soon.


Finallllllllyy he received it today after 278 days. Pain in the XXX gone.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, unfortunately. Many of us are hoping he will get it soon.
> ...


Congratulations Gunbun for the grant, finally the wait is over for you.. and best of luck for future endeavors.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> Finallllllllyy he received it today after 278 days. Pain in the XXX gone.


Congrats!

But you lodged in June yeah? Unless you are counting the NSW nomination process etc. 

edit: 

I thought you were posting on your own behalf Ram2409.

Wow GUNBUN got his grant, fantastic news


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Admin please remove if inappropriate.
> ...


Well that's great news. Looking forwards to it.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Admin please remove if inappropriate.
> ...


I hope u r right.. it's not that I m not willing to live in regional area, but 5 years ban is not fair, specially with so much uncertainty in life.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Is anyone still waiting for their CO contact?

Or has anyone applied for ACT 190 visa in July?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> Is anyone still waiting for their CO contact?
> 
> Or has anyone applied for ACT 190 visa in July?


I applied in August  

Did you upload all required and recommended documents (Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV)?


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi,

Yes I applied in July. Also, I uploaded my documents , Form 80, and CV.

I did not upload Form 1221 as it is required only if you have dependent applicant with you.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

SandeshShelar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I applied in July. Also, I uploaded my documents , Form 80, and CV.
> 
> I did not upload Form 1221 as it is required only if you have dependent applicant with you.


Form 80 also have all the declaration about dependents. Then why do we need form 1221?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I applied in July. Also, I uploaded my documents , Form 80, and CV.
> 
> I did not upload Form 1221 as it is required only if you have dependent applicant with you.


Awesome! 

Where does it say Form 1221 is only required if you have a dependent applicant with you?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nishant.chauhan said:


> Form 80 also have all the declaration about dependents. Then why do we need form 1221?


My best guess is the forms are sent to different departments for vetting - that's why the overlap in info asked and only some unique components to each form.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I hope so too. This is bizarre.


GUNBUN received his grant today!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My best guess is the forms are sent to different departments for vetting - that's why the overlap in info asked and only some unique components to each form.


My agent did not ask for Form 1221, just Form 80.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My best guess is the forms are sent to different departments for vetting - that's why the overlap in info asked and only some unique components to each form.




1221 is not a part of the documents that are asked by the DHA. Many people upload it either way to avoid a CO contact for it 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> 1221 is not a part of the documents that are asked by the DHA. Many people upload it either way to avoid a CO contact for it
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV are recommended by DHA for faster processing - however it isn't always asked or is asked in various permutations - personally I uploaded em all to minimise the likelihood of it being asked as you pointed out. 

Edit:
It's in the document checklist under health and character requirements (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ubclass-190)-document-checklist#sub-heading-1)

"Health and Character

Additional Character requirements

Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.

Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé)."

Just curious about the comment above regarding Form 1221 being required primarily if you have dependents - hadn't come across that so would be much obliged if pointed toward any source.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> 1221 is not a part of the documents that are asked by the DHA. Many people upload it either way to avoid a CO contact for it
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I guess it is, because I had uploaded referring to the document checklist, so pretty sure that it is there.

Oh, just noticed the message which is rightly pointed out by pretty isotonic

Best Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support. 

Visa lodged: 19June 2018
Grant Date: 09 October 2018


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Congratulations ! Enjoy the moment and wish you best towards migration !


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Wow congrats.. may I know the occupation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Under four months - congrats!

Can't wait to see a July grant.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Congratulations.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Can't wait to see a July grant.


My sentiments exactly. 

Looking at immi tracker it seems that most COs are now processing mid-June applications. I am hoping that once they get to July things will move faster as there were a lot fewer applications lodged in July (there were no NSW invites from around 22 June until the beginning of August and fewer invites from other states). 

If the agents don't slow down processing 190 cases they should complete July in half the time it's taking them to process June.

I really hope they will start processing August applications by the beginning of November. You and I both lodged in August so let's see if we get our grants around the same time (hopefully in November).


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Many Congratulations mate 😊


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV are recommended by DHA for faster processing - however it isn't always asked or is asked in various permutations - personally I uploaded em all to minimise the likelihood of it being asked as you pointed out.
> 
> Edit:
> It's in the document checklist under health and character requirements (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ubclass-190)-document-checklist#sub-heading-1)
> ...




My apologies. I supposed that form 1221 is not a vital doc as it doesn’t have a separate category for itself. Unlike the form 80. Anyways, I’ve uploaded the 1221 as well! 

I can’t wait for them to start July grants as well!! Aug 1st is not too far away! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Congrats on your grant
Did you get any commencement email and Were you contacted by CO.
Also let us know the profession.


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone knows about this story. Will this affect our applications : NSW Premier calls for immigration slowdown, warns numbers of new arrivals have 'gone through the roof' - ABC News - http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-10/nsw-premier-calls-for-immigration-rethink/10358696


----------



## undefined206 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Seniors,

I need help, as currently I am staying in China and during filling the VISA form (Previous Country of residence) and Form 80 Q17 (Your address history for the last 10 years), I mentioned the wrong date for my current stay (address is correct). As I stayed in two addresses within the same city but only mentioned the Current address for whole duration and missed the old address.

Both Form 80 and visa application contains the same date. Please suggest if it necessary to correct the address with the date? 

Below are the details 

Mar-17 to Current Address : ABCD---Same is mentioned in Form 80 and Visa application but correct details is from FEB-18 to CURRENT

and from Mar-17 to Feb- 18 should be old address where I stayed in China in the same city.

Also, I have been in Australia on 457 visa and after finishing my work I returned to my home country and requested to cancel my 457 visa.

So, Please suggest do I have to mention in Q 15 of Form 1221 (Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?)

ITA - 24-Aug-2018
Visa loged - 02-Sep-2018


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*Days to Visa grant after employment verification*

Does anyone have any idea on how many days it takes on average for visa grant once the employment verification has been successfully responded to DHA? I lodged my application on 27th May and had my employment verified on 17th Sept. Waiting desperately for my grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

RingKing said:


> Anyone knows about this story. Will this affect our applications : NSW Premier calls for immigration slowdown, warns numbers of new arrivals have 'gone through the roof' - ABC News - http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-10/nsw-premier-calls-for-immigration-rethink/10358696


These are preliminary proposal level talks that are in consideration...those who received ITA and lodged..need not worry.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see a July grant.
> ...


Last year numbers stand 163000 of 190000, lowest in the last 7 years. And the PM is saying this trend is gona stay. No wonder they are taking it slow handing out visa. Wondering when will our come as even July people have started getting their's. Anyone still remaining from Feb 2018 gang?


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Can anyone tell me whether employment verification takes place for all or it does not take place in case of direct grant??
As I had lodged my visa on 25th June, but I did not get any employment verification call yet and I am eagerly waiting for the same. Although I have submitted all the necessary documents.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


Yess 5th feb lodgement ..


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a question regarding Partner Visa:

Can my fiancee apply for her PR individually ( 189/190 ) after marriage if she has sufficient points?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


Hi kavipihu- I was under impression that my application is stuck but you lodged even before me ...hopefully you will get it soon ..you should be approaching 8 months the later end of processing time window ..I think you now have the right for explanation from DHA...did you ring them...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

undefined206 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I need help, as currently I am staying in China and during filling the VISA form (Previous Country of residence) and Form 80 Q17 (Your address history for the last 10 years), I mentioned the wrong date for my current stay (address is correct). As I stayed in two addresses within the same city but only mentioned the Current address for whole duration and missed the old address.
> 
> ...


Re: the address - I would notify DHA about it. There should be an option to notify the department of incorrect answers. You can also re-upload an updated and corrected Form 80. That is what I would personally do. In my mind, better you flag it than they find out about it - besides - it seems relatively minor to me. 

Re: the request to cancel the 457 visa - I would mention it here too, and emphasize that you requested for it to be cancelled. "Cancelled" has a very specific definition I would imagine - so make sure that is indeed what happen to your visa. Again to my unprofessional eye this doesn't seem serious, but definitely worth being transparent about.


----------



## Zonovia (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm on your boat. i applied on 12/06/18


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> I have a question regarding Partner Visa:
> 
> Can my fiancee apply for her PR individually ( 189/190 ) after marriage if she has sufficient points?


Absolutely - she can apply for it before or after getting married as long as she meets the criteria - just she wouldn't be able to claim partner points if you have already got your PR.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!

I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too! 

Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congrats. finally wait ended and hope for other March applicant on its high !!


----------



## sris (Feb 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Congrats. finally wait ended and hope for other March applicant on its high !!


Thanks Sam_s!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sris said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks sris!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Absolutely wonderful news ...so happy for you...me next please 🤞😉...enjoy your day Rhic..


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Absolutely wonderful news ...so happy for you...me next please 🤞😉...enjoy your day Rhic..


Thanks mate! Been a long time coming for sure, 204 days! Been a headache! Im positive you won't be fair behind! Hopefully March applications (and earlier if any!) will all be cleared soon!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Awesome news!! 

Must be a huge relief given you guys were unloading the house n all that - truly happy for you  

Did you end up calling DHA by the way? 

I can't help but think if you did, that it made a difference, although it is probably a little confirmation bias.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

*Congratulations*



arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> I have received my visa grant letter today. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19June 2018
> Grant Date: 09 October 2018


Congratulations Arijitand best wishes for your future, flat 4 months .:cheer2::xmasunwrap:

Would you wish to share the details of documents uploaded which might help other folks who have applied for visa.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome news!!
> 
> Must be a huge relief given you guys were unloading the house n all that - truly happy for you
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, big weight off the shoulders, handing over house keys in about 3-4 weeks!! Just need to get it packed up now... although not taking to much with us!

Yes, called them Monday, 2 days ago - It may have helped, or may just be coincidental but so happy right now!! xxx


----------



## yogendrasr (Feb 19, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Yes!! How does it matter anyways?
> 
> Seems like a Dry Day today for 190, No grants...


Hi, 
Where can I see the 190 grants. I need to see the cutoff for Software Engineer. Is there a link where I can see this?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulations mate.... Enjoy the feeling and the prepare for the big move.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx




Wow!! Finally!! I knew it’d happen in the first week of October. A little off from that target. But great news nonetheless! Congratulations and all the best  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


It would be an awesome feeling, enjoy the moment and years to come :rockon:

Best wishes for your future.

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Congratulations Rhic


RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Finally! Congratulations and wish you all the best RhiC!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Happy to see your wait is finally over


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

Friends, can anyone tell me. why this below message come instead of attaching all the evidence in each category.

Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time

Required
If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Great news. Seems COs have taken an oath to clean the backlog. Many Co contacted applications are getting through both in 189 and 190.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulations 😊


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

jeevajoy said:


> Friends, can anyone tell me. why this below message come instead of attaching all the evidence in each category.
> 
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time
> ...


can anyone just tell me why this happens?


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


I am quite new to this thread, but even I have seen ur frustration.. really happy to see ur message. Best of luck


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congrats!

I am one month after you. Lodged Apr. CO Aug. Hope to get granted soon. layball:


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

*Granted!!*

Guys,

The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!

At 6.26 a.m Windhoek/Namibia time, the grant letters checked in for me and my wife!!

I cann't describe the feeling now , but all I can say is I am happy.

Thanks alot for the company, advice and support for the last 7 months. This group felt like family!! 

Next is to plan on the flights and moving to NSW.

I hope everyone else gets their dreams happening soon too!!


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...all the best for your big move

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## sris (Feb 17, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Congratulations mate...all the best for your big move
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks alot!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

sris said:


> loading254 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Wow first it’s Rhic next it’s you ..what a wonderful day...congratulations mate...I am next I believe hopefully will soon get my golden email ..fingers cross...
Visa lodged 22 March
CO contact 25 July
203 days in total and 78 days since CO contact....


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congratulations buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


Thanks alot!!


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx



Congratulation Rhic, long wait is over. Maybe your phone call on Monday has helped to speed the things up. Enjoy your new life adventure. Where in Australia are you heading to? 
It is 244 days since lodgement and over 100 days since CO contact. Hopefully behind you soon.


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...



Congratulation loading254, despite your previous offensive comments I wish you and your wife all the best for your new life in NSW. Happy packing!


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

*Congratulations*



loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Wow, another good news, feels like someone from DHA is in this forum :heh:

Congratulations brother and wish you good luck.

Best Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! We got it on the same day! Very happy for us both!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jeevajoy said:


> Friends, can anyone tell me. why this below message come instead of attaching all the evidence in each category.
> 
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time
> ...


Check that you have submitted documents in all the required sections, sometimes it's a bug however:

Eg I didn't claim any points for overseas employment but it was a "required" section - so the reason I gave was "not claiming nor do I have overseas skilled employment experience".


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy! So great to see the avalanche of grants this week


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have been assigned a CO and he is asking for "Evidence of overseas study". What does it mean?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad to see the old cases getting cleared


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


After Randeep......loading and @rhic.

Good to see guys

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations 😊


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx




Congratulations! Am happy for you, should have got it way back instead of CO contact but all well that ends well.

See I told ya that it will be between 70-78 days, that’s where most CO contact cases are being sorted as per the immitracker data.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Congratulations! Am happy for you, should have got it way back instead of CO contact but all well that ends well.
> 
> See I told ya that it will be between 70-78 days, that’s where most CO contact cases are being sorted as per the immitracker data.
> 
> ...


Any prediction on my case. Lodged on 7th March got immi assessment commencement mail on 28th June and all silence since then

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## markopogi (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi - Do I need to request PCC docs for my kids (one is 3 yrs old, the other is 4 months old).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO and he is asking for "Evidence of overseas study". What does it mean?


Any non-australian study evidence would go here (eg for education points, to corroborate your skills assessment etc)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

markopogi said:


> Hi - Do I need to request PCC docs for my kids (one is 3 yrs old, the other is 4 months old).


Nope, only 16 years old and above afaik


----------



## markopogi (Oct 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nope, only 16 years old and above afaik


thanks!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Any prediction on my case. Lodged on 7th March got immi assessment commencement mail on 28th June and all silence since then
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


No one knows what this means. Even I got it on Sep 14th and now waiting patiently to hear anything further.
You are about to complete the Global timings of 8 months. You can try your luck by calling them and get a status check. Seems like it has worked for few of them. It could be a coincidence but no harm in trying.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

skorpionka02 said:


> Congratulation loading254, despite your previous offensive comments I wish you and your wife all the best for your new life in NSW. Happy packing!


Ooh noo Skorpion!!.. I am so so so sorry man!. My sincere appologies for any offensive comments i made before.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Any prediction on my case. Lodged on 7th March got immi assessment commencement mail on 28th June and all silence since then
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Who is your CO?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Who is your CO?


Alison  he/she is real slow. I have seen other cases as well where he/she was like this.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Alison  he/she is real slow. I have seen other cases as well where he/she was like this.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


It should be she but doesn't matter. Hopefully you get it soon.
My CO is Christopher. God knows how efficient he is.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Wow first it’s Rhic next it’s you ..what a wonderful day...congratulations mate...I am next I believe hopefully will soon get my golden email ..fingers cross...
> Visa lodged 22 March
> CO contact 25 July
> 203 days in total and 78 days since CO contact....


Thanks buddy.. Yes, you should be in by next week!!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Congrats! We got it on the same day! Very happy for us both!!


Yes madam!.. It is a good feeling.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > kiwifruit said:
> ...


Hey. Technically still 10 days to complete 8 months for me. I am waiting for nwxt week to pass. But I am clueless, if there is a direct number for / from India for taking update. Any help? Hoping next 10 days I will have some news. 😇🖖


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > kiwifruit said:
> ...


Hey Ron, you have crossed the 8 months mark.. Any update you've got from DHA.. Whats the status??


----------



## Jumeirahparks1 (Oct 10, 2018)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Dear Rhic,

I signed up only to say thank you to you.

I too am a marketing specialist and lodged my application in June.
The reason why I say thank you is because the information you provided helped me secure an invite. I had read in some of your posts how because of your high 80 points you were invited in 3 days. I had put my EOI for 70 points in December and waited for 4 months without an invite. In May inspired by your points I wrote PTE again and increased my score to 80 and got invited within a week. I believe in June NSW didn't invite anyone and in July they stopped inviting stream 2 applicants. If it weren't for your posts I wouldn't have been encouraged to increase my score and would have had to wait indefinitely. 

Thank you for that.

I wish you the very best of life in Australia.


Best regards


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


Yes i have crossed 8 months ,No update from them.. Status is further assessment..


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> It should be she but doesn't matter. Hopefully you get it soon.
> My CO is Christopher. God knows how efficient he is.


Even I have Christopher as the CO. Assessment Commence mail received on 21st August. He's been quite since, hopefully busy clearing the backlog..


----------



## Dazz1453 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi guys
Got our visa grant yesterday morning (direct grant).
Roughly just over 4 months wait.
Good luck to everyone out there, be patient and it will come.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dazz1453 said:


> Hi guys
> Got our visa grant yesterday morning (direct grant).
> Roughly just over 4 months wait.
> Good luck to everyone out there, be patient and it will come.


Congratulations buddy, what's your occupation?


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't receive any CO contact. For my case it was a direct grant. I suggest people to uploaded as much supporting documents as you can so that it's easier for the CO to provide grant at the earliest. 

My occupation was Software Engineer (261313) with 80 points. 
English: 20
Age: 25
Experience: 15
Education: 15
State Sponsorship: 5

Thanks.


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't receive any CO contact. For my case it was a direct grant. I suggest people to uploaded as much supporting documents as you can so that it's easier for the CO to provide grant at the earliest. 

My occupation was Software Engineer (261313) with 80 points. 

English: 20
Age: 25
Experience: 15
Education: 15
State Sponsorship: 5

Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Dazz1453 said:


> Hi guys
> Got our visa grant yesterday morning (direct grant).
> Roughly just over 4 months wait.
> Good luck to everyone out there, be patient and it will come.


congrats and good luck


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks to you all for your well wishes, they are all very much appreciated! Seems like lots of older cases are being cleared, hopefully more to follow! 

Thanks again guys, and good luck to all!! xxxxxxx


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes we're the same 'batch'
> 
> Did you front load all your docos? (Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV?)


sorry for a late reply. layball:

yes, uploaded 80/1221 - both. CV also ? no where mentioned. pls, can you clarify ?

Question : i have lived in canada for 8 months, did not apply for PCC , do i need to ? any suggestions ?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> I too have similar timelines! Hoping for a November grant!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


ok, all the best.
once you are done, we will be in queue. hope you get it asap


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> sorry for a late reply. layball:
> 
> yes, uploaded 80/1221 - both. CV also ? no where mentioned. pls, can you clarify ?
> 
> Question : i have lived in canada for 8 months, did not apply for PCC , do i need to ? any suggestions ?


CV is recommended for faster processing, see here (under Health & Character -> Additional Character requirements): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ubclass-190)-document-checklist#sub-heading-1

If it is relatively seamless to get the Canada PCC I would (I vaguely recall cases of folks who have stayed 8-10 months in a country being asked for them).


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO and he is asking for "Evidence of overseas study". What does it mean?


Just upload your previous study certificate and transcripts


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> CV is recommended for faster processing, see here (under Health & Character -> Additional Character requirements): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ubclass-190)-document-checklist#sub-heading-1
> 
> If it is relatively seamless to get the Canada PCC I would (I vaguely recall cases of folks who have stayed 8-10 months in a country being asked for them).


I did not get one for Australia even though I stayed there for 9 months. I hope CO doesn't come back and request it. I am currently in PCC hell, don't want to go through it again with a different country


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Someone DMd me to know if I was calling DHA to expedite.

Well, from the Africa region, I couldn't call but I had the option of email to that gsm allocated mailing address. I used to email asking for updates like 3 times a week!! . While at it I was quoting the CO on the email so that it gets to the right person's attention.


Vanessa
Position Number: 00002313
Department of Home Affairs


Dear Vanessa,

REF : Request for Visa application update. File number &^%$#%%^& 

........................
........................
......................

WR,
******

I used to get those auto-generated responses but I know someone does look/read them somewhere!! 

I hope this information will help someone here.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

R2D2xyz said:


> Even I have Christopher as the CO. Assessment Commence mail received on 21st August. He's been quite since, hopefully busy clearing the backlog..


Hope you get it soon so that my file is picked next. When did you apply for Visa and your ANZSCO code?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see a July grant.
> ...


I also lodged in 25th of Aug.😊😊


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone here... Please guide me... As I am new to this forum... I had applied for internal auditor VETASSES assessment five weeks ago... They didn't contact me or my manager... Yesterday I got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation but my qualification is highly relevant.... I am planning for reassessment... Please guide me.. Do I need to make a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and some people mentioned in another forum that we need to write same duties as mentioned in the ANZCO CODE occupation.. Does that make sense or they will make out that I have simply copy and pasted?? 😥


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Also do I need to go for full reassessment or just occupation reassessment would be sufficient


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

loading254 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The looong wait and chewing of fingernails is over!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations 👍👍


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Dazz1453 said:


> Hi guys
> Got our visa grant yesterday morning (direct grant).
> Roughly just over 4 months wait.
> Good luck to everyone out there, be patient and it will come.


Congratulations 😊


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My best guess is the forms are sent to different departments for vetting - that's why the overlap in info asked and only some unique components to each form.


It was a big confusion and I consulted a migration agent. As per her advice she said 1221 is not required for single applicant.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

One more day over and no action on the application..the wait goes on!!


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

I was always wondering, when the applicant is submitted how many COs will review it, will they have multiple levels to scrutinize as few reviewers and one final approver. Although the process is so transparent, but the progress performance reporting is a myth......

any thoughts?


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

222311 - Financial Investment Advisor. Lodged 1st May. I know it's commonly said that ANZSCO does not determine the visa timeline but I'm inclined to believe otherwise.


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

R2D2xyz said:


> raj.sourabh said:
> 
> 
> > It should be she but doesn't matter. Hopefully you get it soon.
> ...





raj.sourabh said:


> R2D2xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Even I have Christopher as the CO. Assessment Commence mail received on 21st August. He's been quite since, hopefully busy clearing the backlog..
> ...


222311 - Financial Investment Advisor. Lodged 1st May. I know it's commonly said that ANZSCO does not determine the visa timeline but I'm inclined to believe otherwise


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> I did not get one for Australia even though I stayed there for 9 months. I hope CO doesn't come back and request it. I am currently in PCC hell, don't want to go through it again with a different country


Which country was the most challenging for you? 

Aussie one is relatively seamless, it gets approved in a day and mailed out in less than a week


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> It was a big confusion and I consulted a migration agent. As per her advice she said 1221 is not required for single applicant.


Perhaps point her to the website and double-check, sometimes migration agents have more up to date info cause of the various consultations they attend and access to the Legend system


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which country was the most challenging for you?
> 
> Aussie one is relatively seamless, it gets approved in a day and mailed out in less than a week


I only have 1 from Malaysia, it will take 1-2 months  plus having to take a day off to drive half an hour away to collect it isn't very fun.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

I mean. Did you speak with them and asked for a status just like Rhic? Who knows, two days later you'd too get your grant.. Let us know..


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Thanks to you all for your well wishes, they are all very much appreciated! Seems like lots of older cases are being cleared, hopefully more to follow!
> 
> Thanks again guys, and good luck to all!! xxxxxxx


Hey Rhic, Time now to change the timeline


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Lodged on 27-may and I received my immi assessment commencement mail on 17-Sep . Anyone have statistics of days to get grant after the mail .. anyone with similar timelines?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to you all for your well wishes, they are all very much appreciated! Seems like lots of older cases are being cleared, hopefully more to follow!
> ...


The signature? Changed it yesterday, on phone now, can’t checkI but will do! Xx


----------



## Muntz (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi,

I lodged my EOI for 190 NSW on 8 June 2018.

Architect - 232111
Any idea if they are calling at 65 points for non pro rata subjects and if so do I have a chance for a 190 NSW invite?

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Hey. Technically still 10 days to complete 8 months for me. I am waiting for nwxt week to pass. But I am clueless, if there is a direct number for / from India for taking update. Any help? Hoping next 10 days I will have some news. 😇🖖


Hi kavipihu...Even I have applied in 212415 (Technical Writer) for ACT SS.
Applied on 16 April and got CO contact on 14 August.
Waiting for the grant now. Hopefully, by the end of this month.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Lodged on 27-may and I received my immi assessment commencement mail on 17-Sep . Anyone have statistics of days to get grant after the mail .. anyone with similar timelines?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost identical timelines


----------



## web1200 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied on 11 May, and so far after 5 months, I have yet to hear anything from them. No CO contact, no commencement email, nothing! I've submitted everything including PCC and medical. The status of my application is still "Received".

I called DHA twice: yesterday and today.

Yesterday: The agent asked me the date when I lodged the application. He then says it's still within the global processing time, but he didn't check my application. So it was a useless call.

Today: The agent asked details of my application, and she said it's being worked on. She basically said what she sees on her screen is the same info I can see on my immiacount. 

So I think calling them is not an option to accelerate the process.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sara2905 said:


> Hi kavipihu...Even I have applied in 212415 (Technical Writer) for ACT SS.
> Applied on 16 April and got CO contact on 14 August.
> Waiting for the grant now. Hopefully, by the end of this month.


Great, let's be in touch and share contacts. DM me.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Hi kavipihu...Even I have applied in 212415 (Technical Writer) for ACT SS.
> 
> Applied on 16 April and got CO contact on 14 August.
> 
> Waiting for the grant now. Hopefully, by the end of this month.




Nearly identical timeline for 233214 .. hope it happens within the next two weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> sara2905 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kavipihu...Even I have applied in 212415 (Technical Writer) for ACT SS.
> ...


Yep, me tooooo
Lodged 11th april
Co contacted 7th august 
Next two weeks...... ahhhhhh 🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

RhiC said:


> The signature? Changed it yesterday, on phone now, can’t checkI but will do! Xx


Good Good you getting grant. Otherwise everyday saying CO no seeing health check and counting days and making people upset. luck to you and everyone.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ellay said:


> I also lodged in 25th of Aug.😊😊


As PI would say, we are from the same cohort, so let's hope we all get direct grants in November (fingers crossed). 🙂


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Anyone here... Please guide me... As I am new to this forum... I had applied for internal auditor VETASSES assessment five weeks ago... They didn't contact me or my manager... Yesterday I got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation but my qualification is highly relevant.... I am planning for reassessment... Please guide me.. Do I need to make a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and some people mentioned in another forum that we need to write same duties as mentioned in the ANZCO CODE occupation.. Does that make sense or they will make out that I have simply copy and pasted?? 😥


HI Abysmal. I was in the same boat as you a year ago. Applied for internal auditor assessment and got rejected by vetassess. They are very very strict on the requirements and after a call with one of their officers, I didn't think I would get it under that code. 

some of my accountant friends who have migrated suggested I apply under the general accountant code instead as that's assessed by cpa Australia. Requirements are straightforward and can be found on the cpa Australia website. I got a positive assessment in about a week, also because my degree from Singapore was highly relevant and lodged in April. Still waiting for the golden email which I hope will come soon. 

Good luck!


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you so much.... But I have done bachelor of Commerce.. What is your qualification. Congratulations 🎊 you will get a golden email 📧 soon 🔜 
Good luck![/QUOTE]


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

What happened to DHA, have they slowed down??? Cant see grants yesterday and today.


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hope July co contact gets cleared soon so we from August co contacts have hope on countdown


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> What happened to DHA, have they slowed down??? Cant see grants yesterday and today.


There may have been grant
We can’t just rely on expat forum and immitracker. These are just a small percentage of those


----------



## xuanbach65 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, nice to meet all you you 

I'm a newbie to this forum. I just want to share my timeline for your reference.

State: SA
Occupation: Electrical Engineer.

Visa lodged: 12/04
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Co contact 1st: 09/07 for immigration medical examination. But he messed up my HAP ID so I need a new HAP ID to take the health check.
After 5 emails, 1 postal mail to their address in Adelaide and 1 call to their hotlines. After f**king *sorry for my language* 10 weeks of hearing nothing from them, I got a new HAP ID.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Co contact 2nd: 24/09 *by different CO*. I was able to complete the health check and the clearance is now shown in my immi account.

Now I'm waiting for the grant. Good luck to us all.

Just my thought: They don't read your email when you send to


----------



## Dazz1453 (Oct 8, 2018)

nishant.chauhan said:


> Congratulations buddy, what's your occupation?


Airconditioning/Refrigeration Technician


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

xuanbach65 said:


> Hi, nice to meet all you you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck for grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

xuanbach65 said:


> Hi, nice to meet all you you
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum. I just want to share my timeline for your reference.
> 
> ...


Ouch - 10 weeks waiting on a mistake like that - you're well within reason to be ticked off. 

Welcome to the forum!

Anecdotally it seems July CO grants are being cleared, so you're probably 8-10 weeks down the line


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi guys 
Sorry if this topic has already been raised somewhere, but has anyone heard about any cases when someone was refused with the visa 190?
I've been contacted on 12.08 and apart from additional evidence of one of my past employment I got questions from CO that I've never seen from anyone here before
e.g.:
I specified in form 80 that I didn't do military service (which is mandatory in my country), so they asked me for the reasons
They asked me for a change of appearance forms for 2(out of 3) of my kids (probably because they changed significantly since the time their passports were issued - I asked a couple of migration agents on Facebook, but even they never encountered such sort of requests
Also, I specified 50+ trips in my travel history and 2 of them were before my current passport was issued, so they asked for a copy of a previous passport or other evidence.

I filled all the docs by myself (which I now regret) and there might be some other minor inaccuracies.
So I'm becoming a paranoid thinking they intend to refuse based on the nature of their requests and possibility that something else would confuse them going forward.

Thanks in advance

application lodged on 22/05
docs provided on 21/08
application is in :further assessment status since then


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

July co contacts guys be ready to pack up your things
You guys will be hearing good news soon. Hope they will be cleared up by October 
Then November will be the month for August co contact


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Hi guys
> Sorry if this topic has already been raised somewhere, but has anyone heard about any cases when someone was refused with the visa 190?
> I've been contacted on 12.08 and apart from additional evidence of one of my past employment I got questions from CO that I've never seen from anyone here before
> e.g.:
> ...


Hi Alex what I think is just provide as much supporting documents as you can.
I don’t think they want to reject your application. They are just taking time , give them time and stay positive . Everything gonna fine...


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys, anyone with Sept CO contact? Have you heard back?


----------



## xuanbach65 (Jul 5, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> July co contacts guys be ready to pack up your things
> You guys will be hearing good news soon. Hope they will be cleared up by October
> Then November will be the month for August co contact


Hi, I got contacted from CO in July but because of their mistakes, I only was able to complete the health check until another CO contacted me second time on 24/09.

Based on what you are saying, I can expect the grant soon. Right?

Cheers.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Saw August CO grant on immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Saw the grant for 25th April lodgement 
CO contact 21Aug and responded 28 August 
Accountant general and offshore 
So it’s crystal clear that there is no prioritisation on onshore or offshore applicant 

Lodged 16Apr
CO contact 13 Aug 
Accountant general
Onshore ACT


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys! Is there anyone who's CO is named Liam? I lodged my application last 6Apr2018 & got contacted last 1Aug2018 but have not heard of the CO since then. Praying that me & my family will receive the visa grant soon.


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> AlexOz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


From what I gather, they assess various factors and take a wholistic view...if you can correct your mistakes with accurate documents...you shouldn't be worried..Don't panic...you should be fine...every good system allows a minor percentage of error correction.


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

Rsanico said:


> Hi guys! Is there anyone who's CO is named Liam? I lodged my application last 6Apr2018 & got contacted last 1Aug2018 but have not heard of the CO since then. Praying that me & my family will receive the visa grant soon.


I lodged on 8th April....CO contact on 8 Aug...haven't heard since then ..by any chance you know if they did your EV?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
What all documents you submitted to claim your employment points? And what was the CO contact for?

Thank You



Rsanico said:


> Hi guys! Is there anyone who's CO is named Liam? I lodged my application last 6Apr2018 & got contacted last 1Aug2018 but have not heard of the CO since then. Praying that me & my family will receive the visa grant soon.


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Mohammed786,

I uploaded all my employment docs such as employment contract, employment visa, employment certificates, i.d. & even certificates of trainings. I have a total of 8 years work exp. as a Chef & 65 points total for EOI.

The CO asked for further docs from my employment & my wife's certificate for english proficiency which I have submitted already even before the CO contact as he mentioned that the scanned copy was not clear/visible enough.



Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> What all documents you submitted to claim your employment points? And what was the CO contact for?
> 
> Thank You
> ...


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Vashista,

I'm not quite sure if they did any Employment verification but my status shows that I'm in the "Further Assessment" stage. But I have attached them the full details of my current employer.




vashista said:


> Rsanico said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Is there anyone who's CO is named Liam? I lodged my application last 6Apr2018 & got contacted last 1Aug2018 but have not heard of the CO since then. Praying that me & my family will receive the visa grant soon.
> ...


----------



## kaka_45 (Feb 12, 2018)

Rsanico,

Did you submit bank statement?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

After all these doc's also he asked for further employment evidence.😐
All your claimed employment is from dubai only?
So what all further employment documents you provided to the CO after the contact?



Rsanico said:


> Hi Mohammed786,
> 
> I uploaded all my employment docs such as employment contract, employment visa, employment certificates, i.d. & even certificates of trainings. I have a total of 8 years work exp. as a Chef & 65 points total for EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

When will the people receiving immi commencement email be offered a grant? 15th March lodgement 🙏


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

xuanbach65 said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > July co contacts guys be ready to pack up your things
> ...


AS you said you were contacted by co for 2nd time. So now everything depends on 2nd co hand. How fast he look after your file


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

casweekar said:


> When will the people receiving immi commencement email be offered a grant? 15th March lodgement 🙏


29th March Lodgement. 30th July commencement email. Nothing since then 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

yudidude said:


> 29th March Lodgement. 30th July commencement email. Nothing since then
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


7th March lodgement 28th June commencement

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

HamSa00 said:


> yudidude said:
> 
> 
> > 29th March Lodgement. 30th July commencement email. Nothing since then
> ...


Lodged 1st May. Commencement email 21st August.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

I received my Grant today!

Date Lodged: June 12
County: USA
No CO contact ever
Code: 261312

Thanks a lot to all the forum members for your help and best of luck to those waiting for Grant!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Woooo! Flights booked! 27 days and counting!! Good luck to all, I hope you’re all doing the same very soon!!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> I received my Grant today!
> 
> Date Lodged: June 12
> County: USA
> ...


congrats Kevin and good luck..
is it NSW or VIC?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> congrats Kevin and good luck..
> is it NSW or VIC?


Thanks, Buddy!

It's NSW


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> Thanks, Buddy!
> 
> It's NSW


do you mind sharing the list of docs you uploaded?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> do you mind sharing the list of docs you uploaded?


Standard list. I didn't send any extra docs, only what DHA asked. I belie the more unnecessary things you submit and the more delay it causes.

Experience letters (No tax doc) + current salary slip
form 80 
PTE score
Spouse English score
Degree Certificate
Current Driving license copy.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> Standard list. I didn't send any extra docs, only what DHA asked. I belie the more unnecessary things you submit and the more delay it causes.
> 
> Experience letters (No tax doc) + current salary slip
> form 80
> ...


thank you and good luck


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

There's a grant of 29th June lodged 189 application. Cross our fingers so that they finish July application soon!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> I received my Grant today!
> 
> Date Lodged: June 12
> County: USA
> ...


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Woooo! Flights booked! 27 days and counting!! Good luck to all, I hope you’re all doing the same very soon!!


Congratulations buddy


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Woooo! Flights booked! 27 days and counting!! Good luck to all, I hope you’re all doing the same very soon!!
> ...


You make us jealous 😛😛😛😛😛
Heeee.heeee... happy for you.... enjoy the precious days


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

RhiC said:


> It's 6:20am here in Wales, UK and fantastic to finally wake up to the golden email!!! Thanks to all you guys for your wisdom and advice, the wait is hard for sure but it's made a little easier knowing you're not alone and have others to talk to about the frustrations!
> 
> I wish all of you the very best with your applications and those of you that were close to my dates, i'm sure yours will be here soon too!
> 
> Thanks guys.... now time to book those one-way flights!! New life for us four starts soon. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> kc_santosh83 said:
> 
> 
> > RhiC said:
> ...


The dream will come true for you all, well worth the wait!!


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Thank you so much.... But I have done bachelor of Commerce.. What is your qualification. Congratulations 🎊 you will get a golden email 📧 soon 🔜
> Good luck!


[/QUOTE]

I have a bachelor of accounting and am a cpa. 

Thanks for the well wishes and all the best to you too.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much.... But I have done bachelor of Commerce.. What is your qualification. Congratulations 🎊 you will get a golden email 📧 soon 🔜
> > Good luck!


I have a bachelor of accounting and am a cpa. 

Thanks for the well wishes and all the best to you too.[/QUOTE] thanks dear.... I guess cpa is mandatory for an accountant occupation


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Lodged on 27-may and I received my immi assessment commencement mail on 17-Sep . Anyone have statistics of days to get grant after the mail .. anyone with similar timelines?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Eashwar,

I lodged a couple of days after you i.e. on 30-May and received Immi commencement mail on 19-Sep. I hope both of our applications are granted soon


----------



## jijogeorge86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All

I put in my EOI in May 2018 for 190 skilled Visa for ICT Support Engineer, June first week I got NSW invite, June 2nd week I got invitation to lodge visa, June 11th I lodged and Sept 25 got direct grant.Had been following this discussion to stay updated,so thought it would be good to let u know how far along they might be.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Are u an onshore or offshore applicant? Can you share your points detail and anzcode?

Thank You




jijogeorge86 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I put in my EOI in May 2018 for 190 skilled Visa for ICT Support Engineer, June first week I got NSW invite, June 2nd week I got invitation to lodge visa, June 11th I lodged and Sept 25 got direct grant.Had been following this discussion to stay updated,so thought it would be good to let u know how far along they might be.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys can any one help
I am onshore Victorian graduate lodged for Victoria nomination on 24th july still havnt heard from them and my offerletter not been verified either. I m in Melbourne since 6 years. I know it takes 3 months but verification usually happens before. 
My points 
70 +5 SS
engineering technologist


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jijogeorge86 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> I put in my EOI in May 2018 for 190 skilled Visa for ICT Support Engineer, June first week I got NSW invite, June 2nd week I got invitation to lodge visa, June 11th I lodged and Sept 25 got direct grant.Had been following this discussion to stay updated,so thought it would be good to let u know how far along they might be.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> Hi Eashwar,
> 
> I lodged a couple of days after you i.e. on 30-May and received Immi commencement mail on 19-Sep. I hope both of our applications are granted soon


Who is your CO?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Estimate*

I know it is very early stage for visa grant but my question really is if they prioritize visa processing by anzsco code, state, english points, experience, offer letter etc.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I know it is very early stage for visa grant but my question really is if they prioritize visa processing by anzsco code, state, english points, experience, offer letter etc.


I think these all things matter upto invite and rest is more about the ease and accuracy of documents uploaded. Whoever possiblity are there that they do look for occupations more in demand. I don't know just guessing.


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

*190 NSW & VIC visa status*

I have applied for my 190 visa for NSW in Feb 18 for 70 points and updated to 75 points in mAy 2018. 

Waiting for EOI to be accepted and call to be given.

When can i expect a call for the same.

Age: 30 
Eng : 20
Edu :15
Local Work Ex (Aus) : 5 
State sponsor : 5 
Total : 75


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

dinnarao said:


> I have applied for my 190 visa for NSW in Feb 18 for 70 points and updated to 75 points in mAy 2018.
> 
> Waiting for EOI to be accepted and call to be given.
> 
> ...


Then you have not applied for the Visa.. u have submitted an EOI.. please post it in a related group


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> I know it is very early stage for visa grant but my question really is if they prioritize visa processing by anzsco code, state, english points, experience, offer letter etc.


Highly doubt they do - as said above my best guess is more weight is placed on whether your application is decision ready, the integrity of the evidence provided, pipeline management etc. 

190 is prioritised over 189 though.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Any one lodged Apr 2018, CO Aug 2018 like me not get granted yet? 
Waiting is so anxious


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Any one lodged Apr 2018, CO Aug 2018 like me not get granted yet?
> Waiting is so anxious


What was the CO contact for? 

Afaik Jul CO contacts are being finalised now, so perhaps 4-6 weeks and your grant will be ready


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

As per immitracker few June 23 visa lodge candidates have got grant today... Hopefully June 24, they pick this week... Fingers crossed..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> As per immitracker few June 23 visa lodge candidates have got grant today... Hopefully June 24, they pick this week... Fingers crossed..


Hopefully I am 8-10 weeks away


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What was the CO contact for?
> 
> Afaik Jul CO contacts are being finalised now, so perhaps 4-6 weeks and your grant will be ready


CO contacted for wife's PCC.

Hope to get granted soon. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys 
Any recent invites for 70+5 2613 looks like dry


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> Any recent invites for 70+5 2613 looks like dry


Don't get me wrong.I think you are in the wrong group. You should check the 190 EoI group for 2018, there you will get more relevant information. In this group all members are waiting for a grant :fingerscrossed:, EoI headache is way past our nearest memories.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hopefully I am 8-10 weeks away


hehe , Good luck PI, 190 must be through soon . lets wish  

I am still hoping for a bulk grant session . Hopes only lol

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*Grant received today*

Dear all

This morning at 6:00 am Dubai time I received my 190 visa grant for NSW below is my time line;


Occupation: Civil Engineer 
EOi made for 190 (NSW) only - Feb 10/2018
NSW invitation nomination received- March 2
Applied for Nomination - March 2
Visa invitation received for 190 - March 13
Applied for Visa - 29 March
Medical Upload - 4 April
PCC uploads for UK, Turkey, Pak and UAE -12 April
Case Officer assigned asking about form 80 for Wife - 29 July
Form 80 for Wife uploaded - 3 August
Visa grant - 15 October 

Good luck to every one else


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

GQKhan00 said:


> Dear all
> 
> This morning at 6:00 am Dubai time I received my 190 visa grant for NSW below is my time line;
> 
> ...


A late July CO case! 

Thanks for sharing, and congrats


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

GQKhan00 said:


> Dear all
> 
> This morning at 6:00 am Dubai time I received my 190 visa grant for NSW below is my time line;
> 
> ...


Congratulations khan!


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

GQKhan00 said:


> Dear all
> 
> This morning at 6:00 am Dubai time I received my 190 visa grant for NSW below is my time line;
> 
> ...


COngratulations!!!!

July CO contacts done. August and then September CO contacts... Can Sept CO contacts expect the grant before Christmas break???


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Yep, me tooooo
> Lodged 11th april
> Co contacted 7th august
> Next two weeks...... ahhhhhh 🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🛬🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀




Same here friends....
Applied 18 Apr, got CO contact on 13 Aug
Let's hope we all get it by end OCT:amen:


----------



## Sam_s (Jul 31, 2018)

Dear all,

I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact. 

Visa applied - 29 March 2018
CO contact - 3 August 2018

Thanks to all for sharing valuable information through this forum and all the best who are waiting for the Grant.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sam! CO moving on the early Aug contacts. Praying I'll get mine soon too.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Same here friends....
> Applied 18 Apr, got CO contact on 13 Aug
> Let's hope we all get it by end OCT:amen:


How I wish! My timelines are so mirroring yours.
Applied 16 April, and CO Contact 14 Aug
At present Final Assessment.

Have a question here though. Post this status, does it go to the "Sent to the Delegate" status?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sam...,

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Any one lodged Apr 2018, CO Aug 2018 like me not get granted yet?
> Waiting is so anxious


Oh yes Hundredplus! Same here!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sam!!! Its now clear DHA moved onto AUG CO contacts.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Congratulations Sam...,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi HamSa00, I believe you also got Immi Assessment Commence email. Any updates on your application?


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

So contact the Co Last week Thursday they were NOT very helpful I gave them all the details they requested I told them that it was over the 8 months global processing time and if they could give me an update on where it was their answer and I quote. 

We cannot give you an update as we are not part of the co team we can check the status the same as you can on your immi account from what we can see there is no outstanding docs required. you can send them an email however, they will not respond to status updates or visa status queries as they get lot of these due to people not waiting for their allocated time and therefore your email will be ignored. This is due to people doing their application and contacting them within the 1st three months. I have read some posts on here which do show me that there are some people that start contact even during the processing time and don't wait for the global processing time to be up. as per my last post I have been waiting for mine since co contact me for English for my partner which was sent on the same day. this was done on the 27/6/2018 
I read some posts saying that they are not doing July / August what does that mean for m June co contact, does that mean I get put on a backlog??? 
I will contact them again this week and see if there has been any change and maybe just maybe I will have someone that can help me by sending an email to the co. when I asked them if they were able to send an email they gave me a straight up NO we can't.

so with this is say for those that are still in the processing time stop calling and sending emails as it will not only affect you but others as well.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

GQKhan00 said:


> sip said:
> 
> 
> > Gq Khan how could i contact you? Whatsapp ba kha we ?
> ...


Please guys, post your messages in English. That's the official language of this forum. 
Thanks.


----------



## sip (Oct 8, 2018)

Alright


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Is anyone here waiting for a grant that was nominated by TAS?


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I have seen on the forum that visas have been granted recently to people with NSW state nomination. Is here anyone whose visa has been granted with SA state nomination?


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Congrats to all who got Grants... so far..
Happy to see 190 moving.. and July CO contacts are getting finalized and some August cases getting reported.
Hope to hear some good news soon. Lodged on 3rd May... (All documents uploaded except R&R), CO contact 20th August (For R&R!!! Grrrr....)... Fingers crossed.. 

Age-25, Exp - 15, Edu - 15, Eng - 10, SS (NSW) - 5 = 70 Points (Code-233214).


----------



## sip (Oct 8, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## imrgp (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi. Anybody who lodged last March with CO contact still waiting as well?

I think it's great to see June/July CO contacts being granted a visa. I got CO contact in May though... been waiting for too long for a golden mail.


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Who is your CO?


My CO name as per immi commencement email is Amanda. May I know your CO name please.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

imrgp said:


> Hi. Anybody who lodged last March with CO contact still waiting as well?
> 
> I think it's great to see June/July CO contacts being granted a visa. I got CO contact in May though... been waiting for too long for a golden mail.


What was your CO contact regarding mate?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi HamSa00, I believe you also got Immi Assessment Commence email. Any updates on your application?


No news mate..3.5 months since commencement email and 7 months since lodgement

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Myid711 said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, me tooooo
> ...


Yep... this two weeks will be the moment for early august Co contacts..... 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🛬🛬🛬😉😉😉


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Packoo40 said:


> So contact the Co Last week Thursday they were NOT very helpful I gave them all the details they requested I told them that it was over the 8 months global processing time and if they could give me an update on where it was their answer and I quote.
> 
> We cannot give you an update as we are not part of the co team we can check the status the same as you can on your immi account from what we can see there is no outstanding docs required. you can send them an email however, they will not respond to status updates or visa status queries as they get lot of these due to people not waiting for their allocated time and therefore your email will be ignored. This is due to people doing their application and contacting them within the 1st three months. I have read some posts on here which do show me that there are some people that start contact even during the processing time and don't wait for the global processing time to be up. as per my last post I have been waiting for mine since co contact me for English for my partner which was sent on the same day. this was done on the 27/6/2018
> I read some posts saying that they are not doing July / August what does that mean for m June co contact, does that mean I get put on a backlog???
> ...


Agreed bro.... dont get panic... you will get that golden mail soon.... call them once a week as your time line is beyond 8months...


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Guys
Here is my scenario
Anzsco 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age : 30
Degree : 15
English : 20
Experience : 5
State : 5 (nsw)

I'm planning to apply for NSW under 190, but still Im waiting for my ACS report (submitted 33 days ago), So how long do I need to wait for the invitation roughly, according to current trend?
Anybody have any idea? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imrgp (Sep 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> imrgp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Anybody who lodged last March with CO contact still waiting as well?
> ...


- proof of Spouse's AU Citizenship
- PCC Philippines
- Consent to Disclose information - Police NZ
- Further employment evidence

Quite a lot, so I anticipated having to wait but I hope not for longer!


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Hundredplus,

I'm in the same status as you are. Lodged 6Apr2018 & CO 1Aug2018. Just fervently praying for the Visa grant.




hundredplus said:


> Any one lodged Apr 2018, CO Aug 2018 like me not get granted yet?
> Waiting is so anxious


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Rsanico said:


> Hi Hundredplus,
> 
> I'm in the same status as you are. Lodged 6Apr2018 & CO 1Aug2018. Just fervently praying for the Visa grant.


me too mate. co contact on 13th aug; launched on 22nd april.


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

Does everyone get immi commencement email? Is anyone aware of cases where people have received DG without a commencement email? I am on day 112 with no Co contact or immi commencement email yet and hence was wondering if it's normal.


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

I dint get immi commencement email. I got a grant after 108 days.. wait for a week you should be getting it


fur866 said:


> Does everyone get immi commencement email? Is anyone aware of cases where people have received DG without a commencement email? I am on day 112 with no Co contact or immi commencement email yet and hence was wondering if it's normal.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

munna1988 said:


> I dint get immi commencement email. I got a grant after 108 days.. wait for a week you should be getting it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks cheers bro!


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > I also lodged in 25th of Aug.😊😊
> ...


Yeah🤞🤞😊😊


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Dear Friends,

By the grace of God, I received my grant today! After a long wait of total 229 days and 77 days after CO contact. 

The journey has been tough especially after crossing 180 days... But anyway, in the end, got a grant so very happy. 

Thank you all the members of this forum and I wish you guys get your grants very soon, especially those of Feb to April lodgement.

Code 221111
Lodgment date: 28/02/18
CO contact: 30/07/18 (for PTE score online)
Grant: 15/10/18


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> No news mate..3.5 months since commencement email and 7 months since lodgement
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You should be the next one to get the grant.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> You should be the next one to get the grant.


Thanks mate ..I hope so 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Roger. said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant today! After a long wait of total 229 days and 77 days after CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...really happy for you ,

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant today! After a long wait of total 229 days and 77 days after CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! which state is that you have applied!!!!


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

Sam_s said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received grant letters for my family today morning after 200 days of lodgement and 73 days of CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Wish you the great future ahead.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received my grant today! After a long wait of total 229 days and 77 days after CO contact.
> 
> ...


Congratulatio d Roger 😊


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

204 days since lodgement for me today. Got CO contact on 25th July, nothing since then.
I'm nervous, angry and anxious all at the same time, while other people getting their grants from March lodgement, I'm still waiting... Hope is what keeps me going. Can't sleep, can't think anymore. Getting harder every day.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Yvi86 said:


> 204 days since lodgement for me today. Got CO contact on 25th July, nothing since then.
> I'm nervous, angry and anxious all at the same time, while other people getting their grants from March lodgement, I'm still waiting... Hope is what keeps me going. Can't sleep, can't think anymore. Getting harder every day.


July CO contacts seem to be getting cleared this week and last week, so hang in there


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

198 days since lodgement. CO contact on 28 July. Eagerly waiting for my turn...,

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

I lodged it on 29/03/18 and got CO contact on 26/07/2018. Still haven't heard anything yet


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

People please help with suggestion, single applicant for 190 lodgement. 
Already waited for 6 hours for reply on another thread.

*Plz suggest if I am missing anything??*

✓Passport + photo
✓skill assessment done in June'18
✓pte score send done in June'18
? birth certificate in English + Hindi will that go 
✓evidence of edu- degree + transcript + marksheet
? Employement - Do I need anything more with 2 jobs and working in 3rd - rnr signed by l+1, letters of promotion/appraisal, group certificates, bank statement, pf statement, form 26as.
✓ PCC done almost
✓ form 80 
? Hap id will generate after submitting complete form + fees for 190 
?? Do one include any other id's school certificates as well.
??? not showing my part time diploma done while working, have not shown that in acs assessment also.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> COngratulations!!!!
> 
> July CO contacts done. August and then September CO contacts... Can Sept CO contacts expect the grant before Christmas break???


Hi,


Can you please explain "July CO contacts done." is it for the applications lodeged in July or CO contacts in July?

Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> People please help with suggestion, single applicant for 190 lodgement.
> Already waited for 6 hours for reply on another thread.
> 
> *Plz suggest if I am missing anything??*
> ...


Find my replies above 
When did you lodge the Visa ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Find my replies above
> When did you lodge the Visa ?


Thanks for reaching out. Will finish lodgement anytime between now and day after.
Got 190 invite on 9.10.18 from Vic
70+5 , 261111, onshore.
Got stuck with vfs to get Indian PCC, received it today. 
Yes I so forgot payslips and experience certs entirely.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Thanks for reaching out. Will finish lodgement anytime between now and day after.
> Got 190 invite on 9.10.18 from Vic
> 70+5 , 261111, onshore.
> Got stuck with vfs to get Indian PCC, received it today.
> Yes I so forgot payslips and experience certs entirely.


Thats awesome . Good luck with your application .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

himsrj said:


> People please help with suggestion, single applicant for 190 lodgement.
> Already waited for 6 hours for reply on another thread.
> 
> *Plz suggest if I am missing anything??*
> ...


Add your resume. It is specifically asked for in Form 80 I believe. Add adhaar. If you don't have adhaar then add PAN card. I also included tax returns, deputation letters and ton of documents for professional related stuff. In total I uploaded 200+ documents for myself and 50 or so for my wife. Everything was as recommended by my agent. Literally dumped my whole life in. After going through all the documents, the CO will know me better than my wife knows me!


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with getting PCC for Hong Kong, from Australia? Is there a way to do it before getting the referral letter from CO? Appreciate any information on this. Trying to save time and get it done ahead of time.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> Add your resume. It is specifically asked for in Form 80 I believe. Add adhaar. If you don't have adhaar then add PAN card. I also included tax returns, deputation letters and ton of documents for professional related stuff. In total I uploaded 200+ documents for myself and 50 or so for my wife. Everything was as recommended by my agent. Literally dumped my whole life in. After going through all the documents, the CO will know me better than my wife knows me!


haha , all do the same thing . Few things even our wifes wont know  but CO will have all the data 

Hope their servers are strong , else it is going to be a wiki leaks part -2 lol

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha , all do the same thing . Few things even our wifes wont know  but CO will have all the data
> 
> Hope their servers are strong , else it is going to be a wiki leaks part -2 lol
> 
> ...




261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

6 months today lodged 16Apr 
2 months and 6 days since CO contact 
Waiting game is painful


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mchi said:


> 6 months today lodged 16Apr
> 2 months and 6 days since CO contact
> Waiting game is painful


Hi Buddy ,

What is the reason for CO contact ? Was it relating to the docs which you had alrady uploaded ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months today lodged 16Apr
> ...


Hello Mate,
It was for PTE online report which I submitted on same day


----------



## Packoo40 (Sep 28, 2018)

congrates mate hope all works out for you what state you going to 

I am still waiting 

application 9/2/2018
co contacted 27 June (pte online ) done on same day 

wait to co contact 138 days 
still waiting since co contact 112 day 
total days to date 250 days and still no update


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

bobbyfz said:


> Does anyone have experience with getting PCC for Hong Kong, from Australia? Is there a way to do it before getting the referral letter from CO? Appreciate any information on this. Trying to save time and get it done ahead of time.


You have to wait for the referral letter from CO contact.
I have lost 4 months because of this letter.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

HamSa00 said:


> Congratulations mate...really happy for you ,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Congratulations!!! which state is that you have applied!!!!


Thank you. I have applied for NSW


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Congratulatio d Roger 😊


Thank you


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Congratulatio d Roger 😊


Thank you and I wish you get grant very soon.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Packoo40 said:


> congrates mate hope all works out for you what state you going to
> 
> I am still waiting
> 
> ...


Hello Bro, Soon you will get it. as it seems all June & July CO contacts are getting cleared. 
have patience and pray to god. you will get a grant soon.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulatio d Roger 😊
> ...


I have lodged on 5th feb and got co contact on 25th may ..since then waiting for my grant 😕


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

The current trend in immitracker shows DHA are clearing CO contacts rather than the direct grants...


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

bobbyfz said:


> Does anyone have experience with getting PCC for Hong Kong, from Australia? Is there a way to do it before getting the referral letter from CO? Appreciate any information on this. Trying to save time and get it done ahead of time.


The CO will contact you for that. 
I did it 3 months ago and still waiting for my grant. HK police will never issue you a copy, they will directly send to DHA. What a pain


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Mchi said:


> 6 months today lodged 16Apr
> 2 months and 6 days since CO contact
> Waiting game is painful


Our dates are very similar. Here's hoping we get it this week or the next.


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Roger. said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Dear Ronsingh, sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long. You are almost reaching 5 months from CO contact. We are not far behind you. Lodged on 9 February. Fingers crossed that the grant is on its way. What state did you apply for?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

148 days, no immi commencement mail, no co contact no grant! living the dream


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> I have lodged on 5th feb and got co contact on 25th may ..since then waiting for my grant 😕


I can understand the frustration that you are going through... did you try to call DHA, as you have completed 8 months.. It might help.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> How I wish! My timelines are so mirroring yours.
> Applied 16 April, and CO Contact 14 Aug
> At present Final Assessment.
> 
> Have a question here though. Post this status, does it go to the "Sent to the Delegate" status?



Ditto~ except that my status is still "Further Assessment" so, yes you're luckier. The next stage will be "Finalised" i believe.

Good luck and let's hope all aspirants get their grants soon :amen:


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Myid711 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here friends....
> ...


As far as documentation on the dibp website...it goes from ' further assessment' to ' finalised'. Are you sure your status is ' final assessment' ?


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today. My timelines are:
Code: 261311 Analyst programmer
points break up: 30(Age)+15(Edu)+20(pte)+5(Work-ex)
PTE : 25 Sep 2017
ACS applied: 18 Oct 2017
ACS outcome: 09 Jan 2018
EOI for VIC lodged (70+5): 31 Jan 2018
Visa lodged: 29th March 2018
Immi commencement: 30th July 2018
Grant: 16 oct 2018
Initial entry date: 24 march 2019

I am really thankful to every person in this group who helped me achieve this dream. Hope to see you all in Australia.

Regards,
Udit Jain

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. My timelines are:
> Code: 261311 Analyst programmer
> ...


Congrats Udit....Hope you have a wonderful life in Aus.....is your IED on par with PCC/ Medical test dates?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

skorpionka02 said:


> Dear Ronsingh, sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long. You are almost reaching 5 months from CO contact. We are not far behind you. Lodged on 9 February. Fingers crossed that the grant is on its way. What state did you apply for?


We all are in the same boat.. Lodged 20 Feb, CO contact 29 May. Grant waiting.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. My timelines are:
> Code: 261311 Analyst programmer
> ...


Wow, congratulations


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

SandeshShelar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you please explain "July CO contacts done." is it for the applications lodeged in July or CO contacts in July?
> ...


This is related to CO contact cases. 

I think it should be somewhere around mid of July for direct applications as of now.. Guessing this though.. May be immitracker would give an idea about this data.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

mahaindia said:


> SandeshShelar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


May contacts are still pending..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

skorpionka02 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Roger. said:
> ...


i have applied for NSW .


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lodged on 5th feb and got co contact on 25th may ..since then waiting for my grant 😕
> ...


I have called them last week ..but they said it is under processing thats it 
.


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

A blessed day to everyone! First of all, I give all the praises,glory & honour unto God! For me & my family received the grant today 16Oct2018. The long wait is over. We're really excited & thrilled "mixed emotions" knowing that a new journey awaits for us in Australia. To those who are still on the waiting lists, keep on holding on God. Everything is in His perfect timing. Thank you to everyone in this forum. God bless & may everyone receive their grants soon.

Here is my timeline:
*Occupation: Chef
*ANZSCO CODE: 351311
*Date Lodged: 6Apr2018
*CO Contact: 1Aug2018
*Date of Grant: 16Oct2018

To God be all the glory!


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rsanico said:


> A blessed day to everyone! First of all, I give all the praises,glory & honour unto God! For me & my family received the grant today 16Oct2018. The long wait is over. We're really excited & thrilled "mixed emotions" knowing that a new journey awaits for us in Australia. To those who are still on the waiting lists, keep on holding on God. Everything is in His perfect timing. Thank you to everyone in this forum. God bless & may everyone receive their grants soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> *Occupation: Chef
> ...


Congratulations bro, I am also chef, may I know what did the CO asked for? Are you onshore or offshore, and have they did the employment verification?


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> You have to wait for the referral letter from CO contact.
> I have lost 4 months because of this letter.


Thanks for replying! 
Is there a form in which you get the fingerprint done? I checked online everywhere but couldn't find a form for Hong Kong on which the actual fingerprint is taken. I was thinking if I could get the fingerprint form ready ahead of time, as in Melbourne it takes a month to get an appointment from Victoria police for fingerprinting.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> The CO will contact you for that.
> I did it 3 months ago and still waiting for my grant. HK police will never issue you a copy, they will directly send to DHA. What a pain


Thanks, mate. The Hong Kong PCC is turning out to be the biggest time blocker for the processing time :-(


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> Thanks, mate. The Hong Kong PCC is turning out to be the biggest time blocker for the processing time :-(


This is one of the older threads, just might be of help

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

bobbyfz said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> > You have to wait for the referral letter from CO contact.
> ...


I am not sure where are you based, but I'm in Melbourne. I contacted the Victoria Police, and made an appointment to their Head office to do fingerprint collections. Once they are done, then they will give you the fingerprints as they use ink so they are doing it straight away. You better call your local police to make an appointment, so that you have the fingerprints in advance as sometimes you can't get an appointment for few weeks as they are very busy. Once you completed the finger prints, then you wait for your CO referral letter. Once you got the letter, send everything to do HK police, or if you have friends or family in HK, post it to them so they go to the office to do it straight away.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

bobbyfz said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> > You have to wait for the referral letter from CO contact.
> ...


Forgot to say, there is no form to bring to do the fingerprints. You only need to bring your passport to the Head office in Docklands to do. Victoria Police will provide you the fingerprints, and that's all you need to provide to HK police. 
Call them to make an appointment, as you don't know when is the next log. Hope it helps. 
My CO contacted me to request HKPCC on 26/07, and I did everyone on 28/07, and now I'm still waiting for grant 😞 hope I will get a grant soon. So frustrated.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello friends please advise
My visa was expiring thats why took admission in MBA, JUly session, after that i applied for 190 and lodged file on 25 aug, and sent course cancellation form to college in sep to cancel my course but college is pressuring me to pay rest of fee$4000, i contacted to college as per conversation i sent again cancellation form and current bridging visa copy. Today they sent me email that they have reported to DHA, i should contact them. 
I am very tensed, is there any effect on my current application 190 visa??? What should i do??


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.



thanks for sharing


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> jerryniks said:
> 
> 
> > Global processing times have changed for 190 - 7 months to 8 months. For 189 it is 9 months to 11 months.
> ...


So have they reduced it, or increased it? What was it before?


----------



## xuanbach65 (Jul 5, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> So have they reduced it, or increased it? What was it before?


It was 6-8 months, so they increased it slightly.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

yudidude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. My timelines are:
> Code: 261311 Analyst programmer
> ...


Congrats buddy! Good to see someone getting grant who also got Immi commencement email. Good luck!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Congrats buddy! Good to see someone getting grant who also got Immi commencement email. Good luck!


Soon we will get ours Raj Bro


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

Guys!!

Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:

Code: 221111 - Accountant (General)

Points break up: 30 (Age) + 15 (Edu) + 20 (pte) + 10 (Work-ex) + 5 (NSW Nomination) = 80

PTE : 01 December 2017

Migration Assessment Applied (CPA Australia): 01 December 2017

Migration Assessment Outcome: 03 January 2018

EOI for NSW lodged : 03 January 2018

NSW Invite : 20 March 2018

Visa lodged: 09 April 2018

CO Contact: 31sh July 2018 (Additional Employment evidences and Spouse’s functional English evidence)

Grant: 17 October 2018

Initial entry date: 24 March 2019


I am really thankful to every person in this group who’s posts helped me throughout the waiting period. Good luck to everyone and hope to see you all in Australia.

*

Regards,

Nirav Khera



221111 (Accountant General)
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
NSW SS: 5
Total: 80 points

Visa Lodge: April 9th, 2018
Documents uploaded : April 10th,2018
CO contact : July 31st, 2018
Final Grant Awaited


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

sharpystrange said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Nirav....enjoy the relief...


----------



## Rsanico (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks bro! I'm offshore. Yes. I think they did an EV 'coz they asked for employment certificates & I gave them the contact numbers as well of my previous & current employers.




NC.1984 said:


> Rsanico said:
> 
> 
> > A blessed day to everyone! First of all, I give all the praises,glory & honour unto God! For me & my family received the grant today 16Oct2018. The long wait is over. We're really excited & thrilled "mixed emotions" knowing that a new journey awaits for us in Australia. To those who are still on the waiting lists, keep on holding on God. Everything is in His perfect timing. Thank you to everyone in this forum. God bless & may everyone receive their grants soon.
> ...


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats! Great to see a fellow accountant getting the grant! How many family members in your application? I'm also praying hard my day will come soon.



sharpystrange said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


----------



## sharpystrange (Jul 27, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Congrats! Great to see a fellow accountant getting the grant! How many family members in your application? I'm also praying hard my day will come soon.


Thanks. My spouse and I were included in my application. All the best. 

221111 (Accountant General)
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
NSW SS: 5
Total: 80 points

Visa Lodge: April 9th, 2018
Documents uploaded : April 10th,2018
CO contact : July 31st, 2018
Grant Date: October 17th, 2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Soon we will get ours Raj Bro


Yes we both will get together.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

sharpystrange said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Nirav... enjoy the moment mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

sharpystrange said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats Nirav


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

I Have lodged my 190 vic on 17th jan 2018, with all the relevant documents and medicals and included my spouse on 1st May CO contact (Mr Liam) on 22nd june asking functional eng proof for my husband submitted on 24th june and again got email on 12th July from case officer (Robyn) stating that including my partner is assessed as valid ..... since then no reply from DHA..... Any1 from Jan still waiting like me ..??


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Visa lodged on 18January 2018, still there is no CO contact, no grant. Called DHA for two times, today the receptionist agreed to place a note to my case officer...uffffff..become mad ...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

sharpystrange said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Happy to inform that I received my Visa Grant today at 10.30 am IST. Really excited to share the cheer. Below is my timeline:
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Visa lodged on 18January 2018, still there is no CO contact, no grant. Called DHA for two times, today the receptionist agreed to place a note to my case officer...uffffff..become mad ...


good luck bro...hope you get your grant soon


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Received the GOLDEN EMAIL yesterday. So relieved after more than 200 days waiting since March lodgement. It was tough but now the sun is shining again! I still can't believe it. 

All the best and good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Received the GOLDEN EMAIL yesterday. So relieved after more than 200 days waiting since March lodgement. It was tough but now the sun is shining again! I still can't believe it.
> 
> All the best and good luck to everyone who is still waiting.




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Received the GOLDEN EMAIL yesterday. So relieved after more than 200 days waiting since March lodgement. It was tough but now the sun is shining again! I still can't believe it.
> 
> All the best and good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Congratulations😊


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Received the GOLDEN EMAIL yesterday. So relieved after more than 200 days waiting since March lodgement. It was tough but now the sun is shining again! I still can't believe it.
> 
> All the best and good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Congratulations and Good luck for your new journey!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Received the GOLDEN EMAIL yesterday. So relieved after more than 200 days waiting since March lodgement. It was tough but now the sun is shining again! I still can't believe it.
> 
> All the best and good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Congrats ! It was a direct grant right?


----------



## Aman_khan (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Been following this group's posts for a while now. Got the grant yesterday.
Stream : Software Engineer
Total no of applicants: 4
Visa lodged : 01/05/2018
CO contact :18/07/2018
Visa granted : 17/10/2018

This group was a great help. 
Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aman_khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been following this group's posts for a while now. Got the grant yesterday.
> Stream : Software Engineer
> ...


Great to see more and more July CO contact cases being cleared - congrats!

Mind sharing what the CO contact was for?


----------



## Aman_khan (Aug 4, 2018)

CO contact was for RNR on company letter head... Just checked yesterday with my HR.. No EV done.. No email.. No call..
Got 189 invitation last week as well.. What a waste..


----------



## Aman_khan (Aug 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Aman_khan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


CO contact was for RNR on company letter head... Just checked yesterday with my HR.. No EV done.. No email.. No call..
Got 189 invitation last week as well.. What a waste..


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Aman_khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been following this group's posts for a while now. Got the grant yesterday.
> Stream : Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations mate!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Aman_khan said:


> CO contact was for RNR on company letter head... Just checked yesterday with my HR.. No EV done.. No email.. No call..
> Got 189 invitation last week as well.. What a waste..


You didn't remove the 189 EOI after lodging for 190?


----------



## Aman_khan (Aug 4, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Aman_khan said:
> 
> 
> > CO contact was for RNR on company letter head... Just checked yesterday with my HR.. No EV done.. No email.. No call..
> ...


No... My agent said it doesn't matter now.. Unless I want to lodge 189 as well after paying the fee... Then in that case, I would have to withdraw my 190 visa application...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Aman_khan said:


> No... My agent said it doesn't matter now.. Unless I want to lodge 189 as well after paying the fee... Then in that case, I would have to withdraw my 190 visa application...


Ah agents... I was wondering if mine removed my 190 EOI but I think no.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aman_khan said:


> CO contact was for RNR on company letter head... Just checked yesterday with my HR.. No EV done.. No email.. No call..
> Got 189 invitation last week as well.. What a waste..


Done and dusted, thanks for sharing and all the best


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Aman_khan said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > Aman_khan said:
> ...


Well, it didn't matter to you but it sure did to the person who would have got your 189 invite. And to make things worse DHA probably sent you a second 189 invite because you didn't accept it the first time.

Agents should be educated not to waste invites. I can't even imagine how many have been wasted already.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys, I've got a query. Does anyone think DHA will request for updated PCCs for countries you have never returned to after the last ones were issued and uploaded to ImmiAccount? Your inputs are highly appreciated.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

This is the time that a lot of staffs start their annual leave to go travel, hence the processing time gonna be slower from now till the beginning of the latter half of the financial year.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

ultimate said:


> This is the time that a lot of staffs start their annual leave to go travel, hence the processing time gonna be slower from now till the beginning of the latter half of the financial year.


So soon?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ultimate said:


> This is the time that a lot of staffs start their annual leave to go travel, hence the processing time gonna be slower from now till the beginning of the latter half of the financial year.


Where did you get that idea from? The official break for Australian Government employees is from 22 December to 6 January inclusive. Many take an extra week either side so the slowdown should be felt between 14 December and 14 January.


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

dazzlinstar said:


> Hi guys, I've got a query. Does anyone think DHA will request for updated PCCs for countries you have never returned to after the last ones were issued and uploaded to ImmiAccount? Your inputs are highly appreciated.



This might help...

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-page-ranking-applying-nz.html?t=885578&amp=1


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi guys, I will apply for 190 via Skill Select soon. 

Is foreign police check essential at application, or it could be provided at later time? 

Should I do medicals before the actual application? 

Joachim


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Joachimlee said:


> Hi guys, I will apply for 190 via Skill Select soon.
> 
> Is foreign police check essential at application, or it could be provided at later time?
> 
> ...


For 190 you need to pay the visa fee before the link for the medicals appears on your account. 
You can lodge the visa without PCC but you should get it as soon as possible to avoid CO contact.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> For 190 you need to pay the visa fee before the link for the medicals appears on your account.
> You can lodge the visa without PCC but you should get it as soon as possible to avoid CO contact.


Thanks. It takes 1-2 months to get police check (Malaysia) sorted. Would I be in trouble if CO requests for police check?

Joachim


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Just in process to finish lodgement with one small hiccup in mind, plz quick help is much appreciated.

My rnr's are from may '18 for 2 work profiles while getting ACS assessment.
It won't cause any problem as such or should I get one's with latest date but that will take at least 10-12 more days ?? Will they be good to go with?


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Near to 100 day mark till 190 NSW visa lodgement . No CO contact no immi commencement email, application status still received.I uploaded all relevant documents, PCC and done medical in advance
Guys , please advise how long it takes generally to get visa granted. I have also received 189 invitation a month ago but i am still happy with 190 Visa as they approved faster, but from current scenario its not .

ANZSCO-233211
190 Visa lodged-12 july 2018
189 Invitation - 11 Sep 2018
190 Invitation - 12 May 2018
CO contact - Nil


----------



## Zonovia (Mar 9, 2018)

i just got my grant today...elated. though i would consider myself lucky with really short turnaround time . Below are my timelines. it was a direct grant for sub class 190 for NSW

Application filed: 12th June
Grant: 18th Oct


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Zonovia said:


> i just got my grant today...elated. though i would consider myself lucky with really short turnaround time . Below are my timelines. it was a direct grant for sub class 190 for NSW
> 
> Application filed: 12th June
> Grant: 18th Oct


congrats


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Just in process to finish lodgement with one small hiccup in mind, plz quick help is much appreciated.
> 
> My rnr's are from may '18 for 2 work profiles while getting ACS assessment.
> It won't cause any problem as such or should I get one's with latest date but that will take at least 10-12 more days ?? Will they be good to go with?


Should not be a problem . I have seen many do this and infact even i have given the same docs that i gave for my EA.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Should not be a problem . I have seen many do this and infact even i have given the same docs that i gave for my EA.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Good 
Thanks!!!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Near to 100 day mark till 190 NSW visa lodgement . No CO contact no immi commencement email, application status still received.I uploaded all relevant documents, PCC and done medical in advance
> Guys , please advise how long it takes generally to get visa granted. I have also received 189 invitation a month ago but i am still happy with 190 Visa as they approved faster, but from current scenario its not .
> 
> ANZSCO-233211
> ...


They are currently processing applications lodged in June so it might take a few weeks longer. Have a bit of patience.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Joachimlee said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > For 190 you need to pay the visa fee before the link for the medicals appears on your account.
> ...


You won't be in trouble but usually it takes 2 to 3 months extra to get the grant after CO contact.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> Thanks. It takes 1-2 months to get police check (Malaysia) sorted. Would I be in trouble if CO requests for police check?
> 
> Joachim


Will just delay your grant. I just got mine after 5 weeks!


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Will just delay your grant. I just got mine after 5 weeks!





kiwifruit said:


> You won't be in trouble but usually it takes 2 to 3 months extra to get the grant after CO contact.


Thanks. 

Joachim.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.

Thanks 

Occupation code: 234111
Agricultural Consultant


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ali.janjua said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.
> 
> ...


No help is needed in this regard, you may get a direct grant if everything is in place. Otherwise, we have too wait until the global time over.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No help is needed in this regard, you may get a direct grant if everything is in place. Otherwise, we have too wait until the global time over.


Thanks for the reply.....


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.
> 
> ...


I think you need to wait till first week of November


----------



## casweekar (Nov 28, 2016)

It's a good news from a immi. Commencement mail recipient. I received grant today without any employment verification. Visa lodged on 15th March 2018, immi comm. Mail on 3rd july. 217 days of painful wait is over.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

I opened up immitracker just to see if August CO cases have started receiving grants. I did not see any August case today, but I saw a mid-September CO contact case being given a grant. I guess there is no algorithm in the world that can identify DHA’s pattern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

casweekar said:


> It's a good news from a immi. Commencement mail recipient. I received grant today without any employment verification. Visa lodged on 15th March 2018, immi comm. Mail on 3rd july. 217 days of painful wait is over.




Congrats mate !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

casweekar said:


> It's a good news from a immi. Commencement mail recipient. I received grant today without any employment verification. Visa lodged on 15th March 2018, immi comm. Mail on 3rd july. 217 days of painful wait is over.


Congrats mate 😊


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Where did you get that idea from? The official break for Australian Government employees is from 22 December to 6 January inclusive. Many take an extra week either side so the slowdown should be felt between 14 December and 14 January.


I don't talk about the official holiday, it is annual leave that everyone has their own 4 weeks per year. Normally if they want to go to travel, this is the time or the time after new year eve. So not all people leave the office but some of them, hence the process will be a bit slower as a month increased in DHA website.


----------



## gggsssnnn (Sep 20, 2018)

casweekar said:


> It's a good news from a immi. Commencement mail recipient. I received grant today without any employment verification. Visa lodged on 15th March 2018, immi comm. Mail on 3rd july. 217 days of painful wait is over.



Thank you for letting us know.
I have similar timeline and waiting eagerly.
Lodged 190 on April 6th
Immi commencement July 31
Nothing else


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

casweekar said:


> It's a good news from a immi. Commencement mail recipient. I received grant today without any employment verification. Visa lodged on 15th March 2018, immi comm. Mail on 3rd july. 217 days of painful wait is over.



Congrats buddy! Happy for you. All the best!!


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,
How can I prove the functional English for the partner by providing her Nursing degree certificate(4 year degree from Rajiv Ghandhi University) ?
Is there any other requirements except the certificate and marksheets ,,?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

You will require a letter from the university stating the language of the course was english



ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> How can I prove the functional English for the partner by providing her Nursing degree certificate(4 year degree from Rajiv Ghandhi University) ?
> Is there any other requirements except the certificate and marksheets ,,?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sana0306 said:


> I Have lodged my 190 vic on 17th jan 2018, with all the relevant documents and medicals and included my spouse on 1st May CO contact (Mr Liam) on 22nd june asking functional eng proof for my husband submitted on 24th june and again got email on 12th July from case officer (Robyn) stating that including my partner is assessed as valid ..... since then no reply from DHA..... Any1 from Jan still waiting like me ..??


Feb 20 lodged. Almost 8 months passed. Shall be sending reminder from next week.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Near to 100 day mark till 190 NSW visa lodgement . No CO contact no immi commencement email, application status still received.I uploaded all relevant documents, PCC and done medical in advance
> Guys , please advise how long it takes generally to get visa granted. I have also received 189 invitation a month ago but i am still happy with 190 Visa as they approved faster, but from current scenario its not .
> 
> ANZSCO-233211
> ...


June direct application are in progress.
July CO contact - is being cleared.

you will hear the good news soon, dear.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Zonovia said:


> i just got my grant today...elated. though i would consider myself lucky with really short turnaround time . Below are my timelines. it was a direct grant for sub class 190 for NSW
> 
> Application filed: 12th June
> Grant: 18th Oct


Congrats !


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Good
> Thanks!!!


Just to know the process.
you are onshore applicant , is it ?

how much time did it take now, when you applied from onshore with 457 process?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Roughly 2 months (60 days) since lodging - Received Status. 

Changed my address in early October and got an immediate acknowledgement.

Also noticed I had not recorded "post-secondary yet pre-university education" (not claiming points) in my application, although I had mentioned it in my Form 1221 - so submitted a Form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers via the Update Details tab in Immiaccount. Interestingly I got a message saying something to the effect that an acknowledgement will only be sent once a CO looks at my file - so will report back if I do get an acknowledgement / hear nothing etc. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali, I have applied 190 visa too in early July. I have the same notification in my immi account. Not sure how the process works.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

SandeshShelar said:


> Hi Ali, I have applied 190 visa too in early July. I have the same notification in my immi account. Not sure how the process works.




You just have to have some patience. I’m assuming that from next week they’ll start processing July invites


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You just have to have some patience. I’m assuming that from next week they’ll start processing July invites
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi Abhishek,

I hope what you said becomes true.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Just to know the process.
> you are onshore applicant , is it ?
> 
> how much time did it take now, when you applied from onshore with 457 process?


Onshore not in Vic. Not through 457 streamlined and now that also has got abolished after 10th sep.
Applied on live in Vic for nomination on 17th July , EV done by 24th July, 20th Sept asked for commitment statement, invite on 9th Oct.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Can someone please clarify what it is that the case officer is asking for in the below sentence?

Employees' Provident Fund Organisation stating name of Establishment , Member
passbook


Thank you for the help
Vinau


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got co contact 2 months ago and responded immediately. Now i have got some more employment proof which i want to upload. As I have submitted only stat dec, I want to give as much proof as I can. Is it ok to upload more documents now?

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> Can someone please clarify what it is that the case officer is asking for in the below sentence?
> 
> Employees' Provident Fund Organisation stating name of Establishment , Member
> passbook
> ...


Have you uploaded pf statements with other tax statement.
It has field stating establishment Id-name which mentions name of employer who deposited pf.
It's available online but first time users have to wait for 6 hours once you register. Then go-to emplyees- member passbook section and all done.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Have you uploaded pf statements with other tax statement.
> It has field stating establishment Id-name which mentions name of employer who deposited pf.
> It's available online but first time users have to wait for 6 hours once you register. Then go-to emplyees- member passbook section and all done.


I tried downloading e-passbook but it says my trust does not allow that 
I am providing my six years annual pf statements. Hope CO accepts them. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Vinay


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> I tried downloading e-passbook but it says my trust does not allow that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that statement has establishment name i.e company name then should suffice CO's desires.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

It's been 20 days already but I have not responded to the CO's ask yet ...... Can someone please help clarify my questions to the CO's requests given below?

Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
_Employment:: Capgemini Technology Services(I)Limited, India_
Please provide further evidence of your work experience:

1 Letter regarding deputation to United States from November 2011 to May 2014 
[Vinay] I am providing the offer letter that my employer issued prior to this travel. Hopefully this will suffice.

2 Bank statement showing salary credit
[Vinay] Is CO asking for US bank statement for the period 2011 to 2014 or the latest one regardless location? I am providing last 3 salary credited UK bank statements (UK) and last 3 salary credited India bank statements (India). My US bank account was closed 2 years ago. So, I cannot obtain US bank statement. Would that be fine? Not sure why CO is asking for bank statements when I already provided them with payslips. 

3 Employees' Provident Fund Organisation stating name of Establishment , Member
passbook
[Vinay] I cannot download e-passbook from the UAN portal as it throws the error message "Your trust does not allow this" or something like that. So, I am providing my last 6 annual pf statements. Would that work?

Appreciate your quick response and alternate suggestions. Thanks.

Vinay


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> If that statement has establishment name i.e company name then should suffice CO's desires.


Thanks. It does have the company's name, although I do not see label like 'Establishment name'.


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application earlier in July, my application status is still "Received". Global visa processing time shows 7 to 8 months time period, but according to immitracker website direct grants are being given within 90 to 110 days. As far as mine case is concerned, 90 days have been passed and still no response from the Aus government. Can anybody here guide me in this regard.
> 
> ...


Relax bro, I lodged on 30-May. Each application is different from the other. Try to take your mind off it.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> Thanks. It does have the company's name, although I do not see label like 'Establishment name'.


 I think you are all set for points 1) providing offer or deputation or project related certs and 3) providing PF statement is oka.

2) provide all the bank statements you have and pay slips or other docs for time you don't have it.

Make a proper explanation of what you are providing against asked. And proofs of other docs submitted against some you don't have and you should be through.
Also wait for others to kick in with suggestions.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I think you are all set for points 1) providing offer or deputation or project related certs and 3) providing PF statement is oka.
> 
> 2) provide all the bank statements you have and pay slips or other docs for time you don't have it.
> 
> ...


By "all the bank statements", do you mean since day 1 or last 3 months should be ok? I am afraid, I cannot upload bank statements of years as that would be practically too big for the portal to accept. Whats say?


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted my eoi on 18 oct2018.
I just wanted to know below things


1. How do I contact state NSW and victoria for 190 subclass?
2. Is it mandatory to contact state after eoi submission?
3. How do we get link for nomination from state?
4. What is preinvite and how do i get it means what is the criteria for it.

65+5spouse+5state=75 points


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my eoi on 18 oct2018.
> I just wanted to know below things
> ...


1) In your EoI you need to select the state you intend to apply for. For that matter you need to submit two EoI's, one for NSW and other for Vicotria.
2) No need to contact states separately nowadays.
3) EoI is the only link to request for state nominations.
4) Once state likes your EoI points they will request more details from you which is called pre-invite. Your response to the pre-invite would lead the state to issue an invitation to lodge the VISA application.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> 1) In your EoI you need to select the state you intend to apply for. For that matter you need to submit two EoI's, one for NSW and other for Vicotria.
> 2) No need to contact states separately nowadays.
> 3) EoI is the only link to request for state nominations.
> 4) Once state likes your EoI points they will request more details from you which is called pre-invite. Your response to the pre-invite would lead the state to issue an invitation to lodge the VISA application.


Thanks for such a quick reply.
How do we get the details for preinvite , via email or skill select eoi portal?
Is preinvite and nomination same thing?


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply.
> How do we get the details for preinvite , via email or skill select eoi portal?
> Is preinvite and nomination same thing?


You will get the mail in the same account which you mentioned while creating the EoI. Yes.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> You will get the mail in the same account which you mentioned while creating the EoI. Yes.


Thanks!!
Do we require any documents for submitting preinvite or nomination?


----------



## john_j (Mar 20, 2015)

Dear Experts,
I had done ACS assessment 4 years before under 262113 (System Administrator) ANZSCO code and got positive result. But then I was struggling with IELTS score. Now I have cleared IELTS with 7 band. And now I found that the 262113 anzsco code having less demand. So I would like to choose computer Network and system Engineer category. My question is, is it possible to change the anzsco code this time?
Really appreciate your feedback and advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> By "all the bank statements", do you mean since day 1 or last 3 months should be ok? I am afraid, I cannot upload bank statements of years as that would be practically too big for the portal to accept. Whats say?


I uploaded all from the day account started getting credited with sal.
When I downloaded my online statement from online bank portal it was 730kb around for a period of roughly 4 years. 
I suppose you can also upload only pages when sal was credited into your account.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vinay.desetty said:


> By "all the bank statements", do you mean since day 1 or last 3 months should be ok? I am afraid, I cannot upload bank statements of years as that would be practically too big for the portal to accept. Whats say?


Have you tried though, having a complete set of bank statements will allow the CO to bounce around and check - you can use PDF compressors to make the file size smaller.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

john_j said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had done ACS assessment 4 years before under 262113 (System Administrator) ANZSCO code and got positive result. But then I was struggling with IELTS score. Now I have cleared IELTS with 7 band. And now I found that the 262113 anzsco code having less demand. So I would like to choose computer Network and system Engineer category. My question is, is it possible to change the anzsco code this time?
> Really appreciate your feedback and advice.
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure if you have posted this in the right thread. It sounds like you are trying to change your skill assessment to a different skill. It is of course possible, as you may have performed multiple roles and have multiple skillset. If you have already done ACS on a specific skillset and want to change that, then you have to resubmit ACS assessment with details of you experience/skill with the new skill set. Make sure it is not inconsistent with what you have submitted before.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> By "all the bank statements", do you mean since day 1 or last 3 months should be ok? I am afraid, I cannot upload bank statements of years as that would be practically too big for the portal to accept. Whats say?


I'm not sure how many years of bank statement are you talking about here. I'm in the same organization for 11 years, I was able to upload for these 11 years. There are pdf compressors which can be used if at all you need to reduce the size, I did not use it though


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

john_j said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had done ACS assessment 4 years before under 262113 (System Administrator) ANZSCO code and got positive result. But then I was struggling with IELTS score. Now I have cleared IELTS with 7 band. And now I found that the 262113 anzsco code having less demand. So I would like to choose computer Network and system Engineer category. My question is, is it possible to change the anzsco code this time?
> Really appreciate your feedback and advice.
> Thanks in advance.



Are you already invited ???
You can get assessed any number of times for any anzsco code provided you can prove that your roles and responsibilities in each job is close to anzsco code’s tasks defined in occupation list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> vinay.desetty said:
> 
> 
> > By "all the bank statements", do you mean since day 1 or last 3 months should be ok? I am afraid, I cannot upload bank statements of years as that would be practically too big for the portal to accept. Whats say?
> ...


Thanks to all those who replied to my query. I have 11 yrs work experience too but in the US 3 yrs, UK 1.5 yr and India 6+ yrs. As you all advised, I will upload all statements for UK and India tenure but for US, I cannot provide bank statement as my account was closed 2 yrs ago. Instead I am thinking about uploading US tax statements (W2 forms). Hope CO finds them good enough.


Vinay


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you tried to bounce around and use compressors to make size smaller.


@PI Quick know how, plz guide 
What's the practical time for 190 application for grant now ? Per se
Being single applicant does it help in ny ways ? ?
Being onshore helps in ny ways ? ? ?
Vic already did EV does it helps in ny ways ? ? ? ?
Oct applicants if even 50% cleared, by when should those 50% expect grants coming ?????


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> Thanks to all those who replied to my query. I have 11 yrs work experience too but in the US 3 yrs, UK 1.5 yr and India 6+ yrs. As you all advised, I will upload all statements for UK and India tenure but for US, I cannot provide bank statement as my account was closed 2 yrs ago. Instead I am thinking about uploading US tax statements (W2 forms). Hope CO finds them good enough.
> 
> 
> Vinay


In fact, i have uploaded all w2 from 2011 to 2017 except for 2014 where that statement is with the Indian bank for a housing loan. For the same period, i have submitted my bank statement for the whole year as i still have the account open. I think you should be good.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> In fact, i have uploaded all w2 from 2011 to 2017 except for 2014 where that statement is with the Indian bank for a housing loan. For the same period, i have submitted my bank statement for the whole year as i still have the account open. I think you should be good.


Hi,

Did you also submit the returns along with W2 for all the years in US? I understand we need to submit all evidences possible for the points claimed under certain employment but just confirming.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> @PI Quick know how, plz guide
> What's the practical time for 190 application for grant now ? Per se
> Being single applicant does it help in ny ways ? ?
> Being onshore helps in ny ways ? ? ?
> ...


Practical time? Anecdotally seems to be 4-6 months if no CO contact - but given the holiday season is around the corner I think it's reasonable to count out most of Dec-Jan assuming staffing will be at lower levels. 

Being a single applicant might help, but which would be easier: a single applicant with multiple career episodes they are claiming points for or a couple with a single career episode they are claiming points for. Honestly I'm not too sure - there are so many permutations of what might make a case simpler or more complex to finalise. 

I would imagine being onshore might help - and onshore experience will likely be easier to verify (similar timezones, less intermediaries like embassies, access to ATO records etc.).

Doubt the VIC EV process is in anyway linked with DHA's. 

No idea mate - I know some people (according to my friends RMA) who lodged in August and have already got their grant. It could be 70% get their grants in 3 months and the last 5% in 7 months hence the 75% of grants in 7 months - really hard to break down the numbers and I haven't got around the UI on immitracker to play around with the data there.


----------



## malick167 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Business Analyst Invite*

Hello,

Just a quick question, do we need to apply on state website separately to be considered for 190 visa or simply submitting EOI and selecting the state in which we are interested would be enough to skillselect?

Also, states require job offer as well to consider the applicant for visa invite?

My occupation is Business Analyst. Thanks for responses.

My points 75 (with State Invite)


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

A new week, expecting more grants.... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Today 11 July 18 applicant got his grant under 189 visa class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> A new week, expecting more grants.... Good luck everyone!!


New week...already seems so dead, no grant reported on immitracker today. Infact, ther has not been a single grant past 4 days. Is it the silence beore the storm???


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I travelled from India to Australia in last november via 457 visa. I have lodged my 190 visa application on 30-May. At the time of lodgement since I had spent only around 6 months in Australia, I didnt apply for Australian PCC. Now I am waiting for grant and am not sure how much longer it could take. Meanwhile I am about to complete 12 months stay now. Could you please suggest if I need to apply for Australia PCC now or wait to see if CO asks for it?


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> I think you need to wait till first week of November


Dear,

Wait is a cruel thing but what should i expect direct grant or CO contact??


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

The 190 grants seem to move in snail's pace 🐌 while the 189 seems to fly ✈.. not sure what is happening.


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> Dear,
> 
> Wait is a cruel thing but what should i expect direct grant or CO contact??


Hope and pray for a Direct Grant, that's always better.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just seen a 190 grant today, updated on immitracker for AUG 2nd CO contact. Get ready AUG 1st week CO contacted members!!!


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Just seen a 190 grant today, updated on immitracker for AUG 2nd CO contact. Get ready AUG 1st week CO contacted members!!!


There are 2 for August 21st as well.. I don't think it is going in any perticular order.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Just seen a 190 grant today, updated on immitracker for AUG 2nd CO contact. Get ready AUG 1st week CO contacted members!!!


waiting eagerly!!!


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Under Subclass 190 how much time it takes to get invitation for Software Tester ( ANZSCO code -261314 ) with 70 points.


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi guys! The grants seem to have dried up but the silver lining is that they've been clearing a lot of pending cases in the past month. Anyone from March / April with an assessment commence e-mail, any CO contact or further update?


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I got the pre-invite from NSW on the 17th of October. 
Does anyone have an idea how long it will take to get the ITA? 

Thanks


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Just seen a 190 grant today, updated on immitracker for AUG 2nd CO contact. Get ready AUG 1st week CO contacted members!!!


Fingers crossed..... august 7th co contact


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Fingers crossed..... august 7th co contact


Your timeline is same as mine. Fingers crossed too.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Just seen a 190 grant today, updated on immitracker for AUG 2nd CO contact. Get ready AUG 1st week CO contacted members!!!




You sure it is Aug 2? I can only see one for August 9 which was reported yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hi guys! The grants seem to have dried up but the silver lining is that they've been clearing a lot of pending cases in the past month. Anyone from March / April with an assessment commence e-mail, any CO contact or further update?


Lodge date 7th March 
Commencement mail 28th June
No further connect yet 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jiga_r (May 19, 2018)

*waiting for 190 visa answer*

January 2018- skill assessment done(Dentry)
October 2015- OET each B in all modules
March 2018- EOI submitted with 75 points
March 2018- Tasmania State nomination received 
May 2018- 190 Visa application lodged( me,my wife and both daughters)
August 2018- Case officer sent request to send Form 80

Can I send email regarding visa status to my case officer? How much time normally it takes to receive reply of 190 visa application?
please reply


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hi guys! The grants seem to have dried up but the silver lining is that they've been clearing a lot of pending cases in the past month. Anyone from March / April with an assessment commence e-mail, any CO contact or further update?



Lodged April 2018
Co contact Aug 14 2018
Grant :fingerscrossed:

The wait cont...……..


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I travelled from India to Australia in last november via 457 visa. I have lodged my 190 visa application on 30-May. At the time of lodgement since I had spent only around 6 months in Australia, I didnt apply for Australian PCC. Now I am waiting for grant and am not sure how much longer it could take. Meanwhile I am about to complete 12 months stay now. Could you please suggest if I need to apply for Australia PCC now or wait to see if CO asks for it?


I would suggest you apply for your Australian PCC and upload as soon as you receive to avoid Co contact.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

If I am in your situation , I would upload the Aus PCC upfront to avoid a CO contact.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> You sure it is Aug 2? I can only see one for August 9 which was reported yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is August 2nd and just now seen a 190 grant for july 30th contact on tracker. DHA is back, after the weekend.


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Yes it is August 2nd and just now seen a 190 grant for july 30th contact on tracker. DHA is back, after the weekend.


Lets all early Aug CO contacts keep :fingerscrossed:

Grants are waiting around the corner


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

anyone waiting for grant who applied in May? I put my application (Stream 2 NSW - 190) on May 21, 2018 but still havent heard anything.

___________________

Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)

Age: 30 Points | Education: 15 points | Work: 10 points | Language: 20 points: Total: 75 points (Applied with 85 for 489 and 80 for 190)

Lodged SA 489: Jan 30, 2018 | CO Contact: May 09, 2018 (Submitted docs next day) | Grant: August 27, 2018 | IED: January 23, 2019

Lodged NSW 190 Stream 2: May 21, 2018 | Grant: ??


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Has anyone from June or July visa lodgement received a grant for 190 visa? I am yet to receive a case officer contact as my Visa was lodged on 29th June, 2018..


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Has anyone from June or July visa lodgement received a grant for 190 visa? I am yet to receive a case officer contact as my Visa was lodged on 29th June, 2018..


read above bru, waiting since May haha


----------



## gggsssnnn (Sep 20, 2018)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hi guys! The grants seem to have dried up but the silver lining is that they've been clearing a lot of pending cases in the past month. Anyone from March / April with an assessment commence e-mail, any CO contact or further update?


Lodged on April 6th
Commencement mail July 31st
Nothing else
200 days completed
Still waiting...


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello Friends, 

Can anyone help me?

I have got grant of 190 last week for me, my wife and my son. I have only my mother left in the family. I was thinking to apply for her visitor visa and take her along with us but unfortunately, my agent told me that she cannot travel with us as we need to mention the reason and we will not have enough documents of Australia like pay slip, residence address, bank details etc.. 

Can anyone pls suggest me that can I take my mother along with me on a visitor visa? Is there any possibility of rejection of her visa?

Thanks, Roger.


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

jiga_r said:


> January 2018- skill assessment done(Dentry)
> October 2015- OET each B in all modules
> March 2018- EOI submitted with 75 points
> March 2018- Tasmania State nomination received
> ...


From this week it started to get grants for august co contcts..... so yours might be around the corner.... 
As per the DHA 75% of applications processed in 7months
And 90% in 8months....
So yours still in there time frame...


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Day 201 today and still praying for the best, the waiting is a true pain and this week seems to be very slow on 190 hope they pick up soon.

Lodged - 05 April (190 NSW)
CO Contact - 27 August
Grant - awaiting


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> Day 201 today and still praying for the best, the waiting is a true pain and this week seems to be very slow on 190 hope they pick up soon.
> 
> Lodged - 05 April (190 NSW)
> CO Contact - 27 August
> Grant - awaiting


I think it may be two or three weeks more as it is early August contacts this week. 
Be confident grants are just on their way!!


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger. said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


Post your question in this group - there are lot of experts to help you out :

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-what-next-my-perspective.html#/topics/844473


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

What was the reason for NJL? Can you throw some light on the resaons.




subbu1981 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 190 Processing time changed. Checked my Immiaccount just now
> 
> ...


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I have uploaded all my PCC, but one PCC is nearing expiry (in a couple of weeks). I am planning to get a new one done. 
My problem is. I have exhausted my 60 documents limit. How can I sort this out? 

Kindly advise.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

theotherashish said:


> read above bru, waiting since May haha


Agree there are people waiting from January as well. My question however was about if they have started granting visas for June in any case. Currently I do not see any logic or sequence being followed by DIBP.


----------



## Roger. (Jun 7, 2018)

Abdul_k said:


> Post your question in this group - there are lot of experts to help you out :
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-what-next-my-perspective.html#/topics/844473


Thank you. Will do so.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

shedgepranay said:


> Agree there are people waiting from January as well. My question however was about if they have started granting visas for June in any case. Currently I do not see any logic or sequence being followed by DIBP.


Yes, there have been many direct grants recorded on immitracker for applications lodged up to 23 June.
As a general rule it seems that around 50% of the applicants receive a direct grant within 3 to 4 months of lodging (the average for those is around 110 days).


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Roger. said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


apply visitor visa with all relevant documents.
should not be an issues, if you have provided good reason. you will get it for 1 years with multiple entries and with 90 days stay.

i applied for my mother as well as for my mother inlaw.

all good. both got the visa within a month.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I have uploaded all my PCC, but one PCC is nearing expiry (in a couple of weeks). I am planning to get a new one done.
> My problem is. I have exhausted my 60 documents limit. How can I sort this out?
> 
> Kindly advise.


Get the PCC done and keep it ready . There is no other option but to wait for CO to ask for it since you have reached the doc limit .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Can anyone assist me here. I have 70 points in Software Tester role and applied for Vic under subclass 190. What are my chances and how long will it take ? 

Points Break up -
Education - 15
Work ex - 5
PTE -10
Spouse's point - 5
Age - 30
State Nomination - 5
EOI filed on Oct 22 for Vic


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

This week is the slowest ever!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> This week is the slowest ever!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed, its kind of a sloth movement :confused2::confused2:


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have invitations from NSW and 189 , skill : software engineer. I am working in Sydney.
> Please let me pros and cons of both 190 NSW and 189.
> ...


190 is quicker than 189, but if u r already in Australia, then I guess u r not in a hurry to get the PR. Currently u r working in Sydney that's but what if u get a better opportunity to work in other city. And there r chances that they might impose a ban of 5 years on 190 visa so I can't think of 1 reason for suggesting u 190 over 189.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi People, I have been waiting since Feb 28 for my visa. I got a contact on 11 July for form 815 and still waiting after that. It’s being 8 months now since I lodged. Is there a number I can call DHA to check status?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi People, I have been waiting since Feb 28 for my visa. I got a contact on 11 July for form 815 and still waiting after that. It’s being 8 months now since I lodged. Is there a number I can call DHA to check status?


People have called on this number earlier to check on their status.

+61131881


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> 190 is quicker than 189, but if u r already in Australia, then I guess u r not in a hurry to get the PR. Currently u r working in Sydney that's but what if u get a better opportunity to work in other city. And there r chances that they might impose a ban of 5 years on 190 visa so I can't think of 1 reason for suggesting u 190 over 189.


They might impose a ban of 5 years on 190 visa?
Where did this came from, news article ??


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

himsrj said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 190 is quicker than 189, but if u r already in Australia, then I guess u r not in a hurry to get the PR. Currently u r working in Sydney that's but what if u get a better opportunity to work in other city. And there r chances that they might impose a ban of 5 years on 190 visa so I can't think of 1 reason for suggesting u 190 over 189.
> ...


Sorry let me correct myself 5 years ban from living in big cities
https://i.stuff.co.nz/world/austral...an-migrants-facing-fiveyear-ban-in-big-cities


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

NC.1984 said:


> Sorry let me correct myself 5 years ban from living in big cities
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/world/austral...an-migrants-facing-fiveyear-ban-in-big-cities


Many people like me on this forum would have skipped a heart beat reading your one liner!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have invitations from NSW and 189 , skill : software engineer. I am working in Sydney.
> Please let me pros and cons of both 190 NSW and 189.
> ...


The 189 will allow you to work anywhere in Australia from the moment it's granted. However, the 190 has the obligation to work in a particular state for 2 years. 
At the moment they are both being granted reasonably quickly and if you're already working in Sydney a bit of a delay wouldn't be an issue anyway. 

I would definitely go for the 189.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> 190 is quicker than 189, but if u r already in Australia, then I guess u r not in a hurry to get the PR. Currently u r working in Sydney that's but what if u get a better opportunity to work in other city. And there r chances that they might impose a ban of 5 years on 190 visa so I can't think of 1 reason for suggesting u 190 over 189.


Hmmm... I heard alot of people saying 190 is quicker... but why have 190 slowed down so much these few weeks? There's Aug grant in immitracker but the 190 grant has remain in end June..... =brick:


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Raka_SoftwareTester said:


> Can anyone assist me here. I have 70 points in Software Tester role and applied for Vic under subclass 190. What are my chances and how long will it take ?
> 
> Points Break up -
> Education - 15
> ...


Wrong thread buddy. You wouldn't get proper answer here.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hmmm... I heard alot of people saying 190 is quicker... but why have 190 slowed down so much these few weeks? There's Aug grant in immitracker but the 190 grant has remain in end June..... =brick:


Yeah, that's weird or smt is coming :brick:


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Yeah, that's weird or smt is coming :brick:


Hopefully not anytime soon... :mad2:


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Could see only a single grant per day from last three days!!! Two more working days left in this week!!! Hope today and tomorrow we see more grants. Good luck everyone waiting.
Yesterday a AUG 11th CO contact received grant.


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone got invitation under Subclass 190 as Software Tester. If yes then with how many points and how much time it took ?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Could see only a single grant per day from last three days!!! Two more working days left in this week!!! Hope today and tomorrow we see more grants. Good luck everyone waiting.
> Yesterday a AUG 11th CO contact received grant.




Waaaaaiiiitiiinnnnggg!!! 
Lodged April 15
Co contact and response Aug 11 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hmmm... I heard alot of people saying 190 is quicker... but why have 190 slowed down so much these few weeks? There's Aug grant in immitracker but the 190 grant has remain in end June..... =brick:


It hasnt been like that for sometime now, for some reason 189 has been going faster for sometime now. This week has been the worst for 190 after raising our hopes so high the first 2weeks of October and now all of a sudden its quiet again. You never know what to think with DHA all we do now is pray for that day......the waiting is a pain.
If you look carefully at immitracker you would think they are replying to CO contacts from July and early August but at the same time you see they are even replying to 11August when there is a whole lot of July and early August contacts that are still waiting. The whole process is actually unpredictable. One thing I have noticed though is that for sometime there hasnt been a lot of direct grants they were concentrating on CO contacts which they have slowed again now to nothing

Lodged - 05 April 2018 (190 NSW)
CO Contact - 28 August 2018
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes...agree that it's not common that the line in 189 is faster than 190. 
Seems like got stuck for CO contacts in 190.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> It hasnt been like that for sometime now, for some reason 189 has been going faster for sometime now. This week has been the worst for 190 after raising our hopes so high the first 2weeks of October and now all of a sudden its quiet again. You never know what to think with DHA all we do now is pray for that day......the waiting is a pain.
> If you look carefully at immitracker you would think they are replying to CO contacts from July and early August but at the same time you see they are even replying to 11August when there is a whole lot of July and early August contacts that are still waiting. The whole process is actually unpredictable. One thing I have noticed though is that for sometime there hasnt been a lot of direct grants they were concentrating on CO contacts which they have slowed again now to nothing
> 
> Lodged - 05 April 2018 (190 NSW)
> ...


I guess most of CO contacts are to delay grants and manupulate in line with their internal targets. Global processing times are also changed everymonth in accordance to their pending cases. Fair enough to manage their internal resources and targets but as applicants, we go through harrowing time especially when we have our hopes and future depending on grants. 

Just wish we all get our grants soon!!


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Avinash147 said:
> 
> 
> > Could see only a single grant per day from last three days!!! Two more working days left in this week!!! Hope today and tomorrow we see more grants. Good luck everyone waiting.
> ...


Yeah dont what they are upto .. I lodged on 5th feb with co contact on 25th may ..


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Yeah dont what they are upto .. I lodged on 5th feb with co contact on 25th may ..


Did you try to call them??


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Any software tester got Invite with 70 or 75 points in Subclass 190 ?


----------



## imrgp (Sep 26, 2018)

I am still waiting... and about to pass the 8-month mark soon. 

190 NSW - 75 pts - 254499 - RN nec - lodged 15th March 2018 - CO contact 29th May 2018.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just an update folks: I am in the process of adding a de-facto to my already lodged 190 application, while I have been doing it alone so far I've engaged the services of a MARA agent to assist with this (a huge relief).

We are onshore and less than 12 months de-facto and less than 12 months living together so have got our relationship registered to waive the 12-month requirement.

For anyone who has added a spouse / de-facto, care to show how long you have been together and the types of evidence you are sharing?

*Evidence we have gathered so far (we are onshore):*
-7 statutory declarations from close family and friends detailing how they know each of us and why they believe our relationship is genuine and continuing.

-Joint Lease with both names 

-Joint Utilities account with both names

-Joint Bank Account with regular savings deposited, and electricity and gas direct debited 

-Joint Internet Account

-Joint Home Contents Insurance Policy

-Joint operators of our vehicles 

-Joint Flybuys accounts (supermarket loyalty points)

-Annotated personal bank statements showcasing each of us taking turns to purchase groceries from the same supermarket near our home

-Annotated personal bank statements and receipts for furniture and white goods purchased for our home

-Each of us listed as the beneficiary of the others Superannuation (retirement fund)

-Each of us listed as a spouse and emergency contact for our respective workplace

-Daily phone contact records for each of us from the time we met till present

-Joint Emails from Rental Agency to both of us

-Joint travel (hotel reservation, dinner reservation)

-15-20 pictures of us in groups presented as a couple with each others family and mutual friends

-Statutory declaration written by each of us detailing (following DHA template from: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...r/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx):
`how, when and where you first met
`how the relationship developed
`when you became engaged or married, if applicable
`joint activities
`periods of separation
`significant events in the relationship
`your future plans together.

*Evidence we are hoping to put together if necessary / in the pipeline:*

-Personal wills naming each other, for each of us 

-Joint credit card holders of same account (easier to show joint household day-to-day spending)


--

Thoughts? Advice? Curious to hear from you all


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi folks,

Received second CO contact today asking for an Indian PCC for myself and all aliases. I have already submitted my PCC when lodged.

Now my understanding is that they want my other name (Name before marriage) on the PCC. Does anyone has idea about how to get it done? My educational documents has name before marriage while my passport, driving license, aadhar has my name after marriage on it. I have already submitted marriage certificate and name affidavit.

If anyone has got similar situation, please guide.

Cheers.

Visa lodged 31 March 18

1st CO 28 July 18

2nd CO 26 Oct 18

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Received second CO contact today asking for an Indian PCC for myself and all aliases. I have already submitted my PCC when lodged.
> 
> ...


I think even I might get contacted for the same this in my wife's case. I went to PSK for it and they mentioned PCC can only be provided for the name mentioned on current passport only.

I know my response isn't of any help for you but do let me know whatever you respond to them with as it will help my case too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just an update folks: I am in the process of adding a de-facto to my already lodged 190 application, while I have been doing it alone so far I've engaged the services of a MARA agent to assist with this (a huge relief).
> 
> We are onshore and less than 12 months de-facto and less than 12 months living together so have got our relationship registered to waive the 12-month requirement.
> 
> ...


Mate, this is so exhaustive..I think u could put the critical 5-7 evidences in one document and all others named additional evidences.. just my opinion

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Received second CO contact today asking for an Indian PCC for myself and all aliases. I have already submitted my PCC when lodged.
> 
> ...


Who is your CO dude (for second CO contact) is it Meghan by any chance 😀


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah dont what they are upto .. I lodged on 5th feb with co contact on 25th may ..
> ...


Yeah i have called , but it does not make any difference because they cannot contact the co .


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Received second CO contact today asking for an Indian PCC for myself and all aliases. I have already submitted my PCC when lodged.
> 
> ...




What stupidity is this! They could have asked for this when they first contacted you . I wonder how much more time it will take.

Please keep us informed on how go you about this . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Who is your CO dude (for second CO contact) is it Meghan by any chance 😀


CO is Ashley. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Received second CO contact today asking for an Indian PCC for myself and all aliases. I have already submitted my PCC when lodged.
> 
> ...


Seeking experts opinion on this. The description in attachment says and I quote, 

"The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must

include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police

clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other

names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s)."

It is also stating that CO can waive it if you can demonstrate by evidence that genuine attempts has been made to obtain the required documents. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Seeking experts opinion on this. The description in attachment says and I quote,
> 
> "The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
> 
> ...




I think they clearly meant that you need to get your old name(s) mentioned in pcc.

If you can get it from passport office in writing that they will not issue pcc for previous name, that document might help you in this case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Seeking experts opinion on this. The description in attachment says and I quote,
> 
> "The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
> 
> ...


I want to uderstand the scenario here .

Is it as below ?

you have initials and passport has expanded initials .

for Ex: Y.H.Car in all documents and in passport it is YOU HAVE CAR

Kindly elobrate

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> I want to uderstand the scenario here .
> 
> Is it as below ?
> 
> ...


Nope. PCC has full name printed as in passport, NO INITIALS. 

The thing is, educational documents has name before marriage, 

Surname + My name + Father's name

After marriage Surname changed to husband's surname. So all documents made after marriage has got,

New Surname + My name + Husband's name

So these are two different names of same person. You can match it by either marriage certificate or notarized affidavit which I've already submitted.

Now they want both names mentioned in PCC which I'm afraid tough one to get from PSK.



Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Folks
It is Muhammad, i have lodged my 190 visa today and paid fee but i still did not get an email. 
When will i get bridging visa? I am worried as my TR visa is expiring tomorrow.
Please reply 
Thanks


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

Let us assume that this is not doable at PSK but is doable from the police station. question is which one will you go to - your home town or the place you’re working at now!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

solvaish said:


> CO is Ashley.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Are you the primary applicant?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> Are you the primary applicant?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Yes I am. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Nope. PCC has full name printed as in passport, NO INITIALS.
> 
> The thing is, educational documents has name before marriage,
> 
> ...


Ok i understand ,

It is highly difficult to get the PCC in your old name now . PCC will reflect only the name that is mentioned in your passport .
One option you can try is go to Regional Passport office in your area and explain the situation to the officer there . If they say there is no solution to this , ask them for a written statement that they cant issue the PCC with old name . But i feel RPO must be able to help you with the PCC with your old name . 

Or else you can contact Service Delivery partners(SDP) who are listed in DHA website and take their inputs in this scenario . They will have more experience in such cases .

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india

You need to contact an expert in your situation . Either a MARA Agent or SDP guys for a concrete solution now.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Folks,
I have applied visa 190 through an agent today but i did not get the confirmation email and bridging visa. My TR is expiring tomorrow.
My question is will get the bridging visa in my email or my agent will get it?
Please reply back thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> Let us assume that this is not doable at PSK but is doable from the police station. question is which one will you go to - your home town or the place you’re working at now!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per DHA website PCC must be obtained only from RPO/PSK


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Another way of going through could be to try convince the CO that the new passport was issued after considering the old names and is defacto one and the same person. To support vthat argument bwe could show what are the required docs we submit for passport.
Easier to say but may be worth trying.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Seeking experts opinion on this. The description in attachment says and I quote,
> 
> "The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
> 
> ...




Why not you go to the same place which issued the PCC including the documents which had your old names and ask them to include those names as well with the CO document asking for the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Solvaish,

It is almost impossible to get PCC for maiden name.

Try your best to get one if possible or else:

In Indian passport your father name is mentioned which should match with your educational documents. 

Combine all the documents (Passport, Affidavits, PCC , marriage certificate by highlighting all the names including spouse and father name) into single document with a paragraph mentioning, Why PCC cant be obtained for Maiden Name/Other names where passport is not issued on that name.

Hope this helps.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Lodged on 18/01/2018, no CO contact, still there isn't any responses from the DHA. called DHA for four times. The operator took note that I have called them to know the status. All the time operator takes some time to open my case.Replied me that your VISA is still under processing, there is no negative is there. If anything required we will notify through mail. My question is the operator could see anything other than my immaccount?


What should I do?

Me and my family are very frustrated...

Counting everyday and checking mail all the time really destroy me...

Pray for me and suggest me...


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Seen a grant on tracker for sept14 th CO contact!!! 
By the way today there are two grants updated on tracker!! 

I really pray for you masumbibm!!! May you get your grant soon!!!


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

A lot of thanks to avinash147, May I know your date of lodgement and your status?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I have applied visa 190 through an agent today but i did not get the confirmation email and bridging visa. My TR is expiring tomorrow.
> My question is will get the bridging visa in my email or my agent will get it?
> Please reply back thanks


We lodged it ourselves. For us It came immediately in Immiaccount under Message Tap and also emeiled to designated recipient of the correspodents for the visa. In your case, it could be agent's email. and It should also be under application details of yours in his (Agent's)Immiaccount.

You must have already checked with agent, if not it's agent to talk to


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi Solvaish,
> 
> It is almost impossible to get PCC for maiden name.
> 
> ...


Thanks SunV for your suggestion. I'll definitely put that in account. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all, I got a CO contact on 26 July for my PCC. Since then, I still havnet heard anything. I wonder if something goes wrong?


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Lodged on 18/01/2018, no CO contact, still there isn't any responses from the DHA. called DHA for four times. The operator took note that I have called them to know the status. All the time operator takes some time to open my case.Replied me that your VISA is still under processing, there is no negative is there. If anything required we will notify through mail. My question is the operator could see anything other than my immaccount?
> 
> 
> What should I do?
> ...


Hang in there......some countries take more time than others....you shouldn't be worried. Since there is no CO contact till now...you can safely assume that there is no problem with your documentation. Worst case, you should get before your PCC expires. When was your PCC done?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear Vashista,

Your reply really encouraging...a lot of thanks.

My PCC done on 15/01/2018..

What can predict from this?


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> I want to uderstand the scenario here .
> 
> Is it as below ?
> 
> ...


Hi. Please help me. I dont know i had to sumit my cars police clearance. I got my police clearance. Will i have to go to traffic police and get. I dont want Case offcr contact. Thanks.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Vashista,

Mentionable here that my Employment verification has been done on 14/05/2018.

I have got message from my HR. The generic reply was provided by Head office but my experience certificate was given by My branch Manager.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hi all, I got a CO contact on 26 July for my PCC. Since then, I still havnet heard anything. I wonder if something goes wrong?


I remember u said HK sends it directly to DHA, are you sure it has been received by DHA?


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

jabbarhu48 said:


> Hi. Please help me. I dont know i had to sumit my cars police clearance. I got my police clearance. Will i have to go to traffic police and get. I dont want Case offcr contact. Thanks.


Lol man... He is just giving an example, you don't need PCC of your CAR...but I love your innocence...

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpat2oz (Jun 7, 2017)

HI Friends,

Am I eligible for Australia PR with 65points (subclass 190)? If yes, how long will it take to get the approval?

Thanks
xpat2oz


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi guys can anyone tell me if providing only bank statements showing salary, a statement of service of employer and a resume is enough to claim point from work experience to DIPB ? because for a skill assessment from vetassess, theses only documents were enough. thanks a lot


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

jabbarhu48 said:


> Hi. Please help me. I dont know i had to sumit my cars police clearance. I got my police clearance. Will i have to go to traffic police and get. I dont want Case offcr contact. Thanks.




I am thinking what would have happened if the example was of an aeroplane .. would you have bought one to get it’s PCC done to avoid CO contact!!!  Just kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpat2oz (Jun 7, 2017)

HI Friends,

Am I eligible for Australia PR with 65points (subclass 190)? If yes, how long will it take to get the approval?

Thanks
xpat2oz


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

xpat2oz said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Am I eligible for Australia PR with 65points (subclass 190)? If yes, how long will it take to get the approval?
> 
> ...


u are eligible but when you will get an invite is unknown to anyone.


----------



## xpat2oz (Jun 7, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> u are eligible but when you will get an invite is unknown to anyone.


Thank you George for the quick reply.

how about 70points (65+5 partner skills) ? how approximately will it take for invitation/Grant ?


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

Try to lodge complain https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions... ensure u have submitted all documentation


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Vashista,
> 
> Mentionable here that my Employment verification has been done on 14/05/2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Vashista,

Thanks for your reply. Applied as an agricultural consultant. There is no other way to wrote my salary and duration because my branch Manager wrote the genuine. But in RNR my branch Manager wrote details of my responsibilities whereas my head office differed in some cases.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Very frustrated though I have to admit, it’s our fault too. Received a second co contact yesterday for an official document indicating a change of name for one of the applicants. It was asked for in the first co contact, but since we couldn’t locate the document, we uploaded a statutory declaration to that effect and included old passport with the old name and new passports with the new name. Thought that was enough but we were wrong. 

We’ve sinced reached out to the lawyer’s office and paid for the deed poll to be extracted from their depository. Paid a not so little sum because we’re calling for records over 15 years ago. Am just glad they kept records. 

I’d like to find out if anyone has received a second co contact before? And how long does it usually take for a grant thereafter? Can’t imagine another 3 months wait... will they ask us to do our med checks and pcc again???


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Timeline
Lodged: 9 April
First co contact: 7 August
Replied: 20 August
Second co contact: 26 October S wished we had known, could have gotten our grant then) sigh
Grant: please when oh when


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> Timeline
> 
> Lodged: 9 April
> 
> ...




Is this the start of a new unwanted trend??? I know of Another applicant who has received the second co contact asking for a PCC with the maiden name.. As usual there is no guarantee on when you will receive the grant.. Worst part is it opens a new 28 day window. In most cases, no CO will look at the uploaded documents during the first 28 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Vashista,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Applied as an agricultural consultant. There is no other way to wrote my salary and duration because my branch Manager wrote the genuine. But in RNR my branch Manager wrote details of my responsibilities whereas my head office differed in some cases.


As far as I know....your job code is not a standard one but comes under medium to long term skills list.....hence the delay..I am sure you will get before December as they generally give you at least 1 month of time before your PCC eexpires...hold tight ...Hope you wiill get it soon. All the Best Masum. There are hardly any cases that gets rejected after paying the Visa fees.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I got a CO contact on 26 July for my PCC. Since then, I still havnet heard anything. I wonder if something goes wrong?
> ...


There is no way to track. I called HK police and they told me, they sent the PCC in bulk and if my one get lost, all other applicants would get lost too lol. 
Now I guess I just have to wait. It's like 7 months since my lodgement. So stressed.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey All,

I see that’s there are no new grants for 190 since quite a while now. The only grants being given are for ones that have had CO contacts. Any clue as to why there is a slowdown in 190 grants?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update folks: I am in the process of adding a de-facto to my already lodged 190 application, while I have been doing it alone so far I've engaged the services of a MARA agent to assist with this (a huge relief).
> ...


+1 
Looking at requirement
2 consolidated pdf files : 1 of photos, 2 of other imp certs. Named evidence for defacto1-2 I guess. I am single though.


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Karthik. said:
> 
> 
> > PrettyIsotonic said:
> ...


I just uploaded govt issued marriage certificate...if you are mentioned as spouse in your wife's passport...that should be more than enough. I heard they will check the social media profiles also..am not sure though.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> I am thinking what would have happened if the example was of an aeroplane .. would you have bought one to get it’s PCC done to avoid CO contact!!!  Just kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. I thought we need police cetificate to show no car accident case. wish you fast grant too and me too without case officr contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> There is no way to track. I called HK police and they told me, they sent the PCC in bulk and if my one get lost, all other applicants would get lost too lol.
> Now I guess I just have to wait. It's like 7 months since my lodgement. So stressed.


That's so unhelpful -.-" 

Perhaps call DHA customer service line and ask if they have received the HK PCC?

Make it sound like you are calling on the advice of the HK Police - and that they need to know if it has been received so they can resend it if necessary or close their file.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Mate, this is so exhaustive..I think u could put the critical 5-7 evidences in one document and all others named additional evidences.. just my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





himsrj said:


> +1
> Looking at requirement
> 2 consolidated pdf files : 1 of photos, 2 of other imp certs. Named evidence for defacto1-2 I guess. I am single though.





vashista said:


> I just uploaded govt issued marriage certificate...if you are mentioned as spouse in your wife's passport...that should be more than enough. I heard they will check the social media profiles also..am not sure though.


Thanks everyone  

I'm not married, just de facto with my partner - and my only worry is we moved in with each other early October (despite 'dating' for much longer, only officially de facto since October), but have tried to build up a body of evidence to show we share everything across DHA's usual partner visa parameters. 

Thanks for the social media advice, in addition to the doco list I shared earlier I've also now added a WhatsApp message summary (didn't know this feature even existed) to showcase how many messages we have sent to each other over the time we have known each other. 

Unfortunately my passport only has my info and no room to mention my spouse. 

Just waiting on our registration certificate from the ACT, and then to go ahead and submit Form 1436 and kick this process off


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way to track. I called HK police and they told me, they sent the PCC in bulk and if my one get lost, all other applicants would get lost too lol.
> ...


I called DHA two weeks ago and they were not helpful. They said they can't see anything. HK police said they cannot resent unless they have written confirmation from DHA lol. Not sure what I am gonna do


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> I called DHA two weeks ago and they were not helpful. They said they can't see anything. HK police said they cannot resent unless they have written confirmation from DHA lol. Not sure what I am gonna do


I guess have to wait patiently then, the CO will likely request for the PCCs again if something is missing, but I would think they've reached and you're just in a Q of some sort to be finalised.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > I called DHA two weeks ago and they were not helpful. They said they can't see anything. HK police said they cannot resent unless they have written confirmation from DHA lol. Not sure what I am gonna do
> ...


That's what I am hoping for. It has been 3 months since the CO contact. Still haven't heard anything, do you reckon it is normal though?


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi every experts,

I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
ANZSCO Code: 261313
2017.8.7 PTE +10
2017.9.16 ACS Skill Assessment Submitted
2017.10.16 ACS Skill Assessment Completed with Positive results
2017.10.17 189 EOI submitted with 65pts
2017.10.18 NSW/VIC 190 EOI submitted with 70pts
2018.3.14 VIC 190 ITA
2018.3.20 VISA Elogded
2018.7.10 CO contacted for spouse's functional English evidence
2018.9.21 VAC2 Paid
2018.10.27 Granted


----------



## sris (Feb 17, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Congrats enjoy your stay 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Congrats 😊


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

xpat2oz said:


> Thank you George for the quick reply.
> 
> how about 70points (65+5 partner skills) ? how approximately will it take for invitation/Grant ?


with 70 points you may get invite within one or two months if you are anon pro rata .


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...



Congrats!! Good luck for future.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well. 
Lodged on 29/03/2018
CO contact On 26/07/18 
Granted on 29/10/2018.


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

redato said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me if providing only bank statements showing salary, a statement of service of employer and a resume is enough to claim point from work experience to DIPB ? because for a skill assessment from vetassess, theses only documents were enough. thanks a lot


You would also need a tax clearance certificate or PF Statements. Cheers!


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations Rogerwill and Jwoo2104 and all the best. 

Lets hope more grants this week!!! Positive way to be strong!!


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats both Rogerwill and Jwoo2104.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you guys 🙂 good luck to others who haven't got the grant yet. You will get there soon.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> Lodged on 29/03/2018
> CO contact On 26/07/18
> Granted on 29/10/2018.


Congrat.
Which state are you going?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

jwoo2104 said:


> Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> Lodged on 29/03/2018
> CO contact On 26/07/18
> Granted on 29/10/2018.


Congratulations 😊


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> Thank you guys 🙂 good luck to others who haven't got the grant yet. You will get there soon.



How much timeframe is allowed for the IED from the date of grant for 190 visa. In certain cases I have seen people getting 3 months time frame to make the first entry. Does this IED also apply for family who have been added for this process?


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

Congrats Rogerwill and Jwoo2104 on your Visa grant!


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

jwoo2104 said:


> Thank you guys 🙂 good luck to others who haven't got the grant yet. You will get there soon.



Congrats man, all the best in the future. Please update your Immitracker ID if you have 

Thanks


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys 🙂 good luck to others who haven't got the grant yet. You will get there soon.
> ...


It is usually one year after the medical check or PCC.


----------



## famynet (Apr 1, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


I have the same situation Lodged at 12-March-2018 and Paid VAC2 in 21August 2018 but till now i did not receive any thing what do you think??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jwoo2104 said:


> Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> Lodged on 29/03/2018
> CO contact On 26/07/18
> Granted on 29/10/2018.


They must be reading the forum haha, congrats!


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

HamSa00 said:


> I think even I might get contacted for the same this in my wife's case. I went to PSK for it and they mentioned PCC can only be provided for the name mentioned on current passport only.
> 
> I know my response isn't of any help for you but do let me know whatever you respond to them with as it will help my case too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Visited passport office today to get new PCC but they issued same as previous one like as per the name on passport. They even refused to give any letter for non issuance of PCC with multiple name. I am going to submit my response with new PCC, appointment receipt and acknowledgement receipt. Along with it attaching marriage certificate and name affidavit which I have already uploaded earlier. I hope CO can see my genuine attempt and waive the requirement. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Visa lodged on 18January 2018, still there is no CO contact, no grant. Called DHA for two times, today the receptionist agreed to place a note to my case officer...uffffff..become mad ...


Its waste they wont respond...


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any auditor got any nomination from nsw? I applied with 80 points in july. No update as yet. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

anujmundra said:


> Any auditor got any nomination from nsw? I applied with 80 points in july. No update as yet.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You need to wait the people who got CO contact in july are getting grants now...In meantime ensure you have uploaded all the required docs as per the checklist ...hopefully you will get Direct Grant soon..:amen:


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

sana0306 said:


> You need to wait the people who got CO contact in july are getting grants now...In meantime ensure you have uploaded all the required docs as per the checklist ...hopefully you will get Direct Grant soon..:amen:


He is asking about NSW nomination. Yet to lodge for visa. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

chriskwoktk said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> ...


Thanks. I'm onshore so I'm in Melbourne. I was on student visa then 457 for pne year then 190


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> ...


Yeah and knew how stressed I was haha


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey everyone, have there been any direct grants for applications from August? I'm horrible at checking immitracker of anyone would share


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
Just wanted to share some positive feel. I applied for nominiation on the 17th of October and the Nomination was approved straight away on the 26th of October. 
So it looks like NSW is going pretty fast.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone, have there been any direct grants for applications from August? I'm horrible at checking immitracker of anyone would share


I have not seen a single grant for July subclass 190 grant at all.... =(


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I have not seen a single grant for July subclass 190 grant at all.... =(


Thanks mate, saw a 189 grant for a 13/8 lodged date so was curious


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks mate, saw a 189 grant for a 13/8 lodged date so was curious


I know... hence that was why I asked earlier that I thought 190 has been put "prioritize" as compared to 189. It has been a while since there was any update of direct grant for those which was lodged later than end June.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> I know... hence that was why I asked earlier that I thought 190 has been put "prioritize" as compared to 189. It has been a while since there was any update of direct grant for those which was lodged later than end June.


Another 13 Aug direct grant reported on the 189 thread.

I am in a weird situation where I want my grant delayed despite it being decision ready, cause I want to add my partner and we are waiting for our registration certificate.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Another 13 Aug direct grant reported on the 189 thread.
> 
> I am in a weird situation where I want my grant delayed despite it being decision ready, cause I want to add my partner and we are waiting for our registration certificate.


Hmmm..... Are you onshore or offshore? The pain of being onshore on a bridging visa is more than words could describe... hahhaa


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hmmm..... Are you onshore or offshore? The pain of being onshore on a bridging visa is more than words could describe... hahhaa


Onshore - but my bridging visa is inactive at the moment


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Onshore - but my bridging visa is inactive at the moment


Mine... is.... lolz.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Mine... is.... lolz.



We should be getting the grant within 2-3 weeks of each other if it is processed in Q order - hopefully before Christmas!


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> We should be getting the grant within 2-3 weeks of each other if it is processed in Q order - hopefully before Christmas!


So for applicants on the first week of September like me, supposedly it might not be a grant within this year, right :ranger:?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> We should be getting the grant within 2-3 weeks of each other if it is processed in Q order - hopefully before Christmas!


Few weeks ago I was still hopeful... I am now... losing faith... lolzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Has anyone noticed the sequence of the documents uploaded to ImmiAccount changing? And could this be because of the CO reviewing and prioritizing the documents based on their relevance? 

For example, when I upload, my bank statements are first on the list then tax returns second. When next I log in, my tax returns have moved to the top of the list. It's not due to an alphabetical filter of a column within the list as well. 

Any idea what it could be?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Has anyone noticed the sequence of the documents uploaded to ImmiAccount changing? And could this be because of the CO reviewing and prioritizing the documents based on their relevance?
> 
> For example, when I upload, my bank statements are first on the list then tax returns second. When next I log in, my tax returns have moved to the top of the list. It's not due to an alphabetical filter of a column within the list as well.
> 
> Any idea what it could be?


No idea and did not realize there was a difference tho.


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello there, new on this forum, applied on 21 Jun 2018 as Interior Designer, first CO contact for bank statements, tax and EPF docs for all the years. I don't have these documents for my initial years of employment as salary was in cash only for two Interior Design small firms. Explained the same to CO.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ultramonkey313 said:
> 
> 
> > I know... hence that was why I asked earlier that I thought 190 has been put "prioritize" as compared to 189. It has been a while since there was any update of direct grant for those which was lodged later than end June.
> ...


If you haven't already you should add your partner even before getting the Relationship registration certificate. If you get CO contact before the certificate is ready they might ask for it but that would be better than not being able to add your partner.

Regarding direct grants, for 190 they have been stuck at 23 June lodgement date for a couple of weeks already. They seem to be clearing CO contact cases, which makes sense if they want to keep their processing times below 8 months.

At the moment all the direct grants are going to 189 applicants and according to immitracker around 50% of July applications have received either direct grant or CO contact already. There are also several grants for August, which indicates that they have more agents allocated to 189 than 190 at the moment. I guess they have to, as they invited 2500 people in August and another 2500 in September so the volume is huge compared to 190 invites. 

Still, I hope they will resume processing new 190 cases soon so that there's a chance for me to get a grant by the end of November. I really don't want to have to pay for a Bridging visa B to be able to travel back to Europe for Christmas.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> If you haven't already you should add your partner even before getting the Relationship registration certificate. If you get CO contact before the certificate is ready they might ask for it but that would be better than not being able to add your partner.
> 
> Regarding direct grants, for 190 they have been stuck at 23 June lodgement date for a couple of weeks already. They seem to be clearing CO contact cases, which makes sense if they want to keep their processing times below 8 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I have just shot through a query to my agent to ask about the best way to minimize lag times and the possibility of using our registration receipt in the interim. 

I'm hopeless with sieving through immitracker and the pipeline status analysis in general so those thoughts are invaluable.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> Hi every experts,
> 
> I have just got the grant letter of 190 VISA for my family on 27th Oct. I am a silent watcher of this thread, and your replies gave me a lot of helps for our 190 VISA application. To help others, share my timeline with you:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Congratulations Rogerwill...

We are very happy for you...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> If you haven't already you should add your partner even before getting the Relationship registration certificate. If you get CO contact before the certificate is ready they might ask for it but that would be better than not being able to add your partner.
> 
> Regarding direct grants, for 190 they have been stuck at 23 June lodgement date for a couple of weeks already. They seem to be clearing CO contact cases, which makes sense if they want to keep their processing times below 8 months.
> 
> ...



I would wish that could happen too... =( Just cant stand the torture of wait.....


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hello there, new on this forum, applied on 21 Jun 2018 as Interior Designer, first CO contact for bank statements, tax and EPF docs for all the years. I don't have these documents for my initial years of employment as salary was in cash only for two Interior Design small firms. Explained the same to CO.... Fingers crossed.


Do update what happens. I have a similar case. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

No grants today, yet???

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Need some advice folks! Has anyone experienced updating passport details of the dependants post visa lodgement? Is it too much of an ask ? I noticed that my wife's passport has her father's name misspelled. Wondering should I wait for next passport to be reissued or just go ahead and lodge the visa for 190. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

when I submitted my application on 30-May, I anticipated receiving my PR grant by mid of October at the latest. This wait is beginning to weigh hard into me  No matter how hard I try not to think about the application, it keeps coming back to my mind. I really hope and pray that I receive my grant soon.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

After seejng all this passport issues.... I just checked my passport and found that it is nearing expiry by April 2019, less than six months. 
Just arranged an appointment for new passport.



Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

DVS105 said:


> Need some advice folks! Has anyone experienced updating passport details of the dependants post visa lodgement? Is it too much of an ask ? I noticed that my wife's passport has her father's name misspelled. Wondering should I wait for next passport to be reissued or just go ahead and lodge the visa for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Just noticed that form 929 need to be submitted for change in details. But the form 929 has no place for this type of details . At most I can say that passport is near expiry

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> Need some advice folks! Has anyone experienced updating passport details of the dependants post visa lodgement? Is it too much of an ask ? I noticed that my wife's passport has her father's name misspelled. Wondering should I wait for next passport to be reissued or just go ahead and lodge the visa for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Don't wait. Pay the fees And Lodge the application..once you get new passport...upload it without delay. Your countdown starts from the day of lodgement. You can always upload documents as CO will take some time to get to your application. Try to upload other ID documents in the mean time.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> After seejng all this passport issues.... I just checked my passport and found that it is nearing expiry by April 2019, less than six months.
> Just arranged an appointment for new passport.
> 
> 
> ...


My passport is expiring on 16th April 2019. I was thinking of getting it renewed in Australia after making initial entry. Should I renew it now or wait? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Avinash147 said:
> 
> 
> > After seejng all this passport issues.... I just checked my passport and found that it is nearing expiry by April 2019, less than six months.
> ...


Most countries have min 6 months validity to enter the country. Aus may not have that rule...but you will face issues at Airports and airlines. Be proactive and check with official sources.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Invitation to lodge visa EOI-190 VIC*

Hi all,

I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC

Civil Engineer - 233211
65+5 points for 190
PTE-10 Points
Offshore 
EOI issued on 15 May 2018

Wish me luck, and wish you all the best.


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

Really frustrating that they haven't granted any new DGs for the past two weeks. The last direct grant was for 23rd of June and I applied on 26th of June!


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> jwoo2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Just let you guys know that my PR is granted today as well.
> ...


Hey Ron, by when do you think we will be able to give people an opportunity to congrat us.. 🤓


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Really frustrating that they haven't granted any new DGs for the past two weeks. The last direct grant was for 23rd of June and I applied on 26th of June!


Hi, I applied on the 29th June fpr a 190. Its been a painful couple weeks watching not a lot happen...! Felt so close but now feeling disheartened!


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Djbruce said:


> fur866 said:
> 
> 
> > Really frustrating that they haven't granted any new DGs for the past two weeks. The last direct grant was for 23rd of June and I applied on 26th of June!
> ...


Immitracker has only very few percentage of applicants, it can never give you the right idea of the DHoA's speed. There are many people getting grant everyday but they are not putting their timeline on immitracker. So don't get frustrated by looking at the tracker.


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

When when when
Can’t be more frustrating than this
Almost 7 months


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> congrats and good luck


Thanks!


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Djbruce said:
> 
> 
> > fur866 said:
> ...


I absolutely agree with what you say that immitracker isn't a true representation of grants....but...prior to 2 weeks ago clear progress was being made up the list in grants which you could see daily. It reached applications submitted on the 22nd June then has halted at that date. Since then, only a very small handful of previous co contacts grants, but nothibg after 22nd june sunmissions. (Hope that makes sense)? It reallyvseems they have stopped new assessments fpr the time being for some unknown reason. 

Oh well, nothing to do but patiently wait! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

No grant update in immtracker this week?


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Craving to see a grant updated on tracker or in the forum... Oh god!! This wait is the real test.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## vashista (Jul 25, 2018)

Quite evident from ImmiTracker that the focus is on 189 for the last 2 weeks. So ob viously, they will move to 190..next week. Also, pro-rata jobs are issued on a monthly basis for even distribution across the year. I am sure first and second weeks of November will be hectic for 190. Lets see...


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Djbruce said:


> Hi, I applied on the 29th June fpr a 190. Its been a painful couple weeks watching not a lot happen...! Felt so close but now feeling disheartened!


Same here, applied on the exact same day as yours. Not even a CO contact received till date. I have applied through a MARA agent and he informed that all his cases of Nov 2017 received grants in September 2018. So 11 months is what he said is the time that has taken for 9 cases. 1-2 cases got immediate grants (lucky I suppose). Can't do much but wait. Also I see that since mid Dec till 1st Week of Jan, the case officers are on leave for Christmas. So 2019 is it? Time will tell.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone have idea on turn around time after second CO Contact? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Djbruce said:


> I absolutely agree with what you say that immitracker isn't a true representation of grants....but...prior to 2 weeks ago clear progress was being made up the list in grants which you could see daily. It reached applications submitted on the 22nd June then has halted at that date. Since then, only a very small handful of previous co contacts grants, but nothibg after 22nd june sunmissions. (Hope that makes sense)? It reallyvseems they have stopped new assessments fpr the time being for some unknown reason.
> 
> Oh well, nothing to do but patiently wait!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


You are absolutely right when you say that DHA has stalled evaluating new cases. That is the trend and 190 grants have slowed down indeed. 

To my understanding, it is not just the CO who looks at your file, prior to him, i guess, a lot o your credential check are initiated such as your assessment, ielts/pte, passport, educational credentials, medicals and host of character assessments from various countries and so on. Once all that is done, a case officer looks at complete file and checking completed boxes. In case a doc is missing, you get a CO contact or else a direct grant.

No news is good news, keep in mind that some or the other evaluation is happening on your case weather they are granting or not.

Long story short, they have their own internal targets and quotas to follow. At present they are looking at 189 cases or a simple reason that they have invited over 10k applicants since July 2018. Hopefully from 1st Nov we can expect some action in 190 too.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> You are absolutely right when you say that DHA has stalled evaluating new cases. That is the trend and 190 grants have slowed down indeed.
> 
> To my understanding, it is not just the CO who looks at your file, prior to him, i guess, a lot o your credential check are initiated such as your assessment, ielts/pte, passport, educational credentials, medicals and host of character assessments from various countries and so on. Once all that is done, a case officer looks at complete file and checking completed boxes. In case a doc is missing, you get a CO contact or else a direct grant.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted salary slips and bank statements of all your employers?


----------



## Izyjay (Jun 13, 2018)

I think they are actually working at the back end. A friend got DG after 198 days for 190 visa from Nigeria.. she will upload soon. Lets keep hope alive


----------



## Izyjay (Jun 13, 2018)

Izyjay said:


> I think they are actually working at the back end. A friend got DG after 198 days for 190 visa from Nigeria.. she will upload soon. Lets keep hope alive


I meant DG today, she will update tracker soon


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

NAB1978 said:


> Have you submitted salary slips and bank statements of all your employers?


I have 4 employers and got paid by 2 of them in cash, for the two emplyers where i got paid in cash, i provided salary certiicate from the company backed by income tax returns for those years. Also provided contract letters provided by the company which mention I would be paid in cash and any tax liabilities will be of the employee. Since i was paid in cash, there is no bank statement.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Direct grant for an April applicant today!!! Old cases are clearing up.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Direct grant for an April applicant today!!! Old cases are clearing up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Where was it reported? cant see i on myimmi >


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Recently updated Pakistani profile !!! But he mentioned grant details in CO CONTACT column

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Day 200! Since lodgement. 
81 days since CO
Never imagined would have to suffer this far
Any guesses when will I get my grant?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Day 200! Since lodgement.
> 81 days since CO
> Never imagined would have to suffer this far
> Any guesses when will I get my grant?


Did you have family or partner attached in your application?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Day 200! Since lodgement.
> ...


Yes, husband


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Looks like they're on to September CO contact cases!

Congrats


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks mate.😀


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Thanks mate.😀


BTW what was the CO contact for? Just curious!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Many Congrats!

Mine is CO August. Still :amen:


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Day 200! Since lodgement.
> 81 days since CO
> Never imagined would have to suffer this far
> Any guesses when will I get my grant?


Day no.203 since lodgment
Day no.85 after co contact 
They hardly looks at April lodgments.....


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Day 200! Since lodgement.
> ...


Totally, they have started Sep CO contact. 
It hurts


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate.😀
> ...


Co asked for the skill assessment again which my agent uploaded at the beginning.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

hundredplus said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Congratulations!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Congratulations & All the Best 👍


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Congratulations....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...





Abdul_k said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...





manu14143 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Thanks everyone.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Heartiest congratulations. Keeps hope alive for most of us. Thanks for letting us know.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

shedgepranay said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Thanks a lot. Yeah of course, I'm sure you guys will get very soon.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Congratulations 😊


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Congratulations!


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Experts

What is the wait time for 190 VIC grant? Anyone, who can got a grant recently from VIC or any other state, can you please share ur exp?

Cheers!!


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> What is the wait time for 190 VIC grant? Anyone, who can got a grant recently from VIC or any other state, can you please share ur exp?
> 
> Cheers!!


Wait and see
It depends


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

I will get my grant tomorrow 
I will get my grant tomorrow 
I will get my grant tomorrow 
I will get my grant tomorrow 
I will get my grant tomorrow 
I will get my grant tomorrow 
Will I?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).


Whats your timeline mate. Onshore or off?


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone, have there been any direct grants for applications from August? I'm horrible at checking immitracker of anyone would share


Hi,

There have been no grants as of yet for August, I have applied in July and still waiting for it.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Djbruce said:


> Hi, I applied on the 29th June fpr a 190. Its been a painful couple weeks watching not a lot happen...! Felt so close but now feeling disheartened!


Hi, I have also lodged it in first week of July.

It's really painful to wait this long


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Congratulation!!!

good news to start the month !


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> Hi,
> 
> There have been no grants as of yet for August, I have applied in July and still waiting for it.


Thanks for checking mate - are you early, mid, or late July?


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

very very frustrated while seeing the 189 queue is moving fast but no move in 190 for many weeks.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Its been 9 months from lodgement .. I dont knw ,what to say more .. 😕


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello, a few questions on lodging 190 visa. 

I recently applied for TR 485 and did medicals (501 and 502). Do I need to do medicals for 190 Again? From my research, I know in addition to 501 and 502, we also need to do a blood test. I think there is a question in 190 form that inquires whether the applicant has gone through a medical exam in the last 12 months. Should I say yes, and then wait for the system to check and refer me only for the medical tests that I need apart from the ones that I have already passed for my TR?

My final question is related to lodging the visa itself. I don’t have a Police clearance certificate from my home country. I can only get them when I go back in January. Is it advisable if I lodge the visa now (November) or later in December, considering I can upload the PCC only in January? How long does it take for CO to be assigned and for CO to ask to provide missing docs like PCC?
Looking forward to suggestions.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi I lodged for 190 with the medical done from 485. But then, for my 485 I did 501 & 502 as well as the extras that were required for pr. That was becos I foresee getting a invite soon and wanted to reuse my medical. I am not sure however if you should say yes if you haven't completed the full medical for pr(blood test hiv) wait for others to give you some inputs


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Im a july applicant and my agent already told me some clients lodged in july got granted...this wait is killing me when employer expects pr soon as need to fly overseas sometimes...omg


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> Hi I lodged for 190 with the medical done from 485. But then, for my 485 I did 501 & 502 as well as the extras that were required for pr. That was becos I foresee getting a invite soon and wanted to reuse my medical. I am not sure however if you should say yes if you haven't completed the full medical for pr(blood test hiv) wait for others to give you some inputs


Thanks for your response. I actually checked the application form and if you select YES, a box appears where you have to add your HAP ID. I guess the system e-medical will check the HAP ID and then ask only to complete the blood test.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> Im a july applicant and my agent already told me some clients lodged in july got granted...this wait is killing me when employer expects pr soon as need to fly overseas sometimes...omg


Best of luck. Did you upload pcc upfront? also how long did it take to be assigned a case officer?


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

How long till your 485 medical expires? I think its best to redo everything if its expiring soon so that you are not in a situation where you get some checks expiring while the blood test are valid....


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> How long till your 485 medical expires? I think its best to redo everything if its expiring soon so that you are not in a situation where you get some checks expiring while the blood test are valid....


I did 501 and 5012 on 17th Aug 2018 and by the time I lodge my application in Dec it will have a validity of about 7 to 8 months.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Its been 9 months from lodgement .. I dont knw ,what to say more .. 😕


Hi Ron-
Did you get any CO contact or is it 9 months without even a CO contact..also you are already past the global processing time, did you contact DHA ? Any luck there?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*190 Grant*

The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid. 

I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.

If I hadn't been reading the forum regularly, I would likely have had the 2nd CO contact. 


Code: 233214 (structural engineer)
lodged : April 15
CO Contact: August 11
Responded to CO: August 15
Grant: November 2

This Diwali will be brighter than ever!!!!

Praying that all others get their grants soon. Do let me know if anyone has any questions. Happy to help. I am reasonably sure that August CO cases are gaining momentum.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best and enjoy the most blissful Diwali this time!!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Please update it on tracker too bro!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*CO Contact*



Avinash147 said:


> Please update it on tracker too bro!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


will do


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congrats Pankaj


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations for your grant bro....
And nice to see a august co contact to be granted....
Eagerly waiting for that golden mail
Lodged april 11th
Co contacted august 7th


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can you please help me with below query -

1. Do we need to show funds for SS?
2. Does it differ state to state?
3. Do you need to provide proof for funds?

Thanks.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congrats.

My timeline is quite similar.
Lodged: 25 Apr
CO: 20 Aug.

:amen: Hope to get grants soon. :amen:


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!
Similar timelines
16Apr lodgement and 13Aug CO contact, impatiently waiting for the grant. I hope it’s rounf the corner


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

pankajk83 said:


> will do


Congrats Pankaj, wait finally ends. Do keep praying for us


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.


Congratulations ! Have a good one !


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Mchi said:


> I will get my grant tomorrow
> I will get my grant tomorrow
> I will get my grant tomorrow
> I will get my grant tomorrow
> ...


Did u?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Its been 9 months from lodgement .. I dont knw ,what to say more .. 😕
> ...


I got co contact on 25th may .. Its been 5 months after the contact .. I called several times to the dha ..but thay does nt made any difference ..


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi everyone.. I have lodged visa 190 for nsw. In health declarations I have mentioned that my son got a heart problem. Can that effect visa application? Any suggestions please


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Tarundowan said:


> Hi everyone.. I have lodged visa 190 for nsw. In health declarations I have mentioned that my son got a heart problem. Can that effect visa application? Any suggestions please


I don't know whether it will make a difference or not but you could have avoided that as they check only for TB in case of kids


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes for of the road ahead..


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulations Pankaj... Similar timelines... Lodged May 3rd... CO contact Aug 20th (For R&R), responded on Aug 30th.
Who is ur CO? What was the contact for?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

pankajk83 said:


> The bitter wait is over.. got the 190 grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> I did not avail the services of any immigration agent and this forum has been immensely helpful. Special thanks to Newbeinz, GUNBUN and many others who have helped me - and also to Solvaish (has been contacted by the CO for maiden name PCC). All I did immediately after hearing this was go to the passport office - they denied issuing the maiden name PCC for my wife - but the appointment slip and token slip were enough evidence to show the CO that sufficient effort had been made to obtain the docs.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!! Are u onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name. 
Has anyone faced this? Any inputs please.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Offshore mate. Below is my timeline:

Occupation: Cook (351411)
Total points: 80+5
EOI lodged for NSW: 28th February 2018
Invitation from NSW on : 2nd March 2018
Application lodged for approval: 12th March 2018 
Application approved by NSW: 7th May 2018
Application for PR lodged: 17th May 2018
CO contact: 17th September 2018
CO response: 17th September 2018
PR approval: 1st November 2018


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

eashwar said:


> Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...





R2D2xyz said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooohooo..guys, Finally got my grant today. Applied 17th may. Co contact 17 September. Finally received grant letter today (1st November).
> ...


Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Congratulations mate.


Thanks Bro


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


Congrats.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Auzman said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Auzman said:
> ...


80+5!!! Are you sure?? Why did u apply for state sponsored visa when u had such a good score? Congratulations anyways


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello,

I applied through an agent. Can I create an immiAccount to track my application ?*


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello,
> 
> I applied through an agent. Can I create an immiAccount to track my application ?*


Only after getting an invitation and he lodge the visa for you, not before that.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Congrats mate!! Are u onshore or offshore applicant?




Offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> Has anyone faced this? Any inputs please.




I read couple of days before in one of the thread that one of the applicant had a similar Reason for CO contact. The approach that applicant did was he made the attempt again to get the PCC with maiden name. Enclosed to the response to CO all attempts were made and the reason why the office refused to issue now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> Has anyone faced this? Any inputs please.


I got second CO contact for providing the same. I took an appointment for fresh PCC, visited PSK and show them CO letter and my requirement. They told me that they can only issue as per the name on passport. In my reply to CO I attached current PCC along with PSK appointment slip and acknowledgement to prove my genuine attempt to get one as required. I hope CO accept it and send me the golden mail...

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


Hey mate,

Congratulations on getting the visa! Did you get your visa on Saturday (3rd November)?


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Sureshconnects said:


> eashwar said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.
> ...





NC.1984 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


Have a look at 189 list, cook is not there. It is only in 190 and 489. Even NSW removed this occupation from there 190 list from this financial year.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

fur866 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting the visa! Did you get your visa on Saturday (3rd November)?


Thanks mate 

Yup sorry I got it today . I wrongly updated my timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Sureshconnects said:
> 
> 
> > eashwar said:
> ...


Oh I see.. congratulations


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

NC.1984 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Sureshconnects said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

solvaish said:


> I got second CO contact for providing the same. I took an appointment for fresh PCC, visited PSK and show them CO letter and my requirement. They told me that they can only issue as per the name on passport. In my reply to CO I attached current PCC along with PSK appointment slip and acknowledgement to prove my genuine attempt to get one as required. I hope CO accept it and send me the golden mail...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Yes , Pankaj did the same thing and he got his grant . Refer to his grant post where he mentions the same and asks others to do the same . He has mentioned your name and suggested u the same solvaish . 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...946-190-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-709.html

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. I will check with Indian embassy tomorrow. 



solvaish said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> ...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> Has anyone faced this? Any inputs please.



I just posted about this on Friday .. Set up an enquiry at the regional passport office.. Keep your appointment slips and your token numbers safe with you.. Upload the images on immiaccount along with a note to CO saying that you have made reasonable attempts to get the PCC in maiden name but the officers denied that.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

msrms said:


> Congratulations Pankaj... Similar timelines... Lodged May 3rd... CO contact Aug 20th (For R&R), responded on Aug 30th.
> 
> Who is ur CO? What was the contact for?




Further Employment evidence .. I hadn’t submitted bank statements n pf .. although I had submitted enough payslips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Finally, After 160 days, today we got our 190-VISA granted.


Congratulations bro....
Did you had a co contact or is it a direct grant.... enjoy the precious days 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> Has anyone faced this? Any inputs please.



You could have put in a little more effort to browse through the forum to get an answer for this mate. There is a solution mentioned by pankaj, 2 pages before, in this post or at least if you had scrolled up, you could have had your answer.
:wacko:


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yup sorry I got it today . I wrongly updated my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate

I too have almost similar timeline and points, but nothing moved as of now..

So, looks like NSW is better than Victoria, also depends on the occupation I guess..


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes pankaj... I will do the same...
Thanks again



pankajk83 said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > I have been contacted by CO asking for police clearance for my wife in her maiden name. I am not sure if pcc will be given in maiden name.
> ...


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Congratulations bro....
> Did you had a co contact or is it a direct grant.... enjoy the precious days 🤗🤗🤗


Why peple saying got grant here and no imitracker anyone get there. I think immitracker officr being slow like case officrs.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Bro, I am not sure if you are being sarcastic here..if not then remember, in Immitracker people update, there is no officer there to update... . So don't depend on that.. 


jabbarhu48 said:


> lushan0729 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations bro....
> ...


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > I will get my grant tomorrow
> ...


Sadly didn’t 😢 hopefully will get tomorrow 
I heard somewhere if you repeatedly say something if turns out to be true 😬😑


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello,
> 
> I applied through an agent. Can I create an immiAccount to track my application ?*


You can create an IMMI account and import the application details with reference no. dob and passport no. Cheers!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Congratulations bro....
> Did you had a co contact or is it a direct grant.... enjoy the precious days 🤗🤗🤗


Thanks Mate, I got Immi Assessment Commencement mail..


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Can anybody help me out on my below query???
My CO has contacted and said that he requires additional information, as there are integrity concerns in health check up documents as photograph was not attached.
When I contacted hospital, they said that we dont upload photo for any candidate, although they will raise my concern to their team.
My question is whether hospital will upload the same or it will be uploaded from immi account. And if hospital wil deny to upload the photograph, then what will be the alternate solution?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Which hospital is it man? There is a place to attach a pic in the health form itself which will be having your name and other details. Check on this link to know whether the pic is attached or no..https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient 



psmrn said:


> Can anybody help me out on my below query???
> My CO has contacted and said that he requires additional information, as there are integrity concerns in health check up documents as photograph was not attached.
> When I contacted hospital, they said that we dont upload photo for any candidate, although they will raise my concern to their team.
> My question is whether hospital will upload the same or it will be uploaded from immi account. And if hospital wil deny to upload the photograph, then what will be the alternate solution?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Sadly didn’t 😢 hopefully will get tomorrow
> I heard somewhere if you repeatedly say something if turns out to be true 😬😑




I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow 

I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow

I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow

I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow 

I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow

I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## samantja (Nov 13, 2013)

Liezelduv123! said:


> Type: 190 NSW 70 points (65+5)
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer )
> EOI updated: 21 August 2017
> NSW nomination email: 20 October 2017
> ...


hey, did toy get the grant? if yes when?


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi people

Does anyone know how long it is taking NSW 190 applications to get a PR grant for Management Consultants - Occupation Code - 224711

I have got my NSW invite and lodged my 190 applications with DIBP and just wanted to know how long it would take from now. Application was lodged on 1st November

Thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Hi people
> 
> Does anyone know how long it is taking NSW 190 applications to get a PR grant for Management Consultants - Occupation Code - 224711
> 
> ...




At this point in the process, NSW or Vic or NT doesn’t matter. It’s just a question of waiting. You can get your grant anywhere from 2 months to 9 months. Sometimes even beyond. All depends on the strength of the supporting evidence and the complexity of the case 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

A DG updated on tracker few minutes back... Good news to kick start this week.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally GRANTED 
ACT 190 
Accountant General 
Lodged 16Apr
CO 13 August 
Granted 5Nov18 12:46PM

Best wishes to everyone out there.
Wait is painful 😖


----------



## Kumarw (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats Mchi , finally your efforts paid off ..


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


Congrats mate!! What was the query from the CO or was there any query from CO? Are u onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thank you 😊 
CO contacted for PTE online score release 
Onshore 

Best wishes


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thank you and best wishes


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Kumarw said:


> Congrats Mchi , finally your efforts paid off ..


Oh yes! Relieved 😅 

Best wishes


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly didn’t 😢 hopefully will get tomorrow
> ...


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Mchi said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > Mchi said:
> ...


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


Congratulations mchi.... your belief of saying something is not wrong.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## sris (Feb 17, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...




Congratulations Mchi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all,

The golden emails have just landed. 

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


A big congrats. Our timelines are almost identical.


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey thanks for your help buddy.
I have checked at the given link and found that my photograph was uploaded in e-form. 
Then why my CO said that it was not uoloaded.
What should I do now ???




Mohammed786 said:


> Which hospital is it man? There is a place to attach a pic in the health form itself which will be having your name and other details. Check on this link to know whether the pic is attached or no..https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

psmrn said:


> Hey thanks for your help buddy.
> I have checked at the given link and found that my photograph was uploaded in e-form.
> Then why my CO said that it was not uoloaded.
> What should I do now ???


Can you download the forms from the e-medical website, as they are pdf docs and re-upload them or send them to CO. That way they can check again.
It is just a suggestion, I would have done the same.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


CONGRATS!

I am so eager to have mine too. :amen:

Did you call/email DHA?

Lodged: 25 Apr
CO: 20 Aug


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you alone or have applied for your family visa too, Just check in the form whether the right pictures are attached against each candidate details or whether the hap id in visa application is matching with the form. If all are correct, just upload the form with the pic while responding to the case officer.



psmrn said:


> Hey thanks for your help buddy.
> I have checked at the given link and found that my photograph was uploaded in e-form.
> Then why my CO said that it was not uoloaded.
> What should I do now ???
> ...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.

For most people, immigration is for better live, work and future but for us, it was extremely crucial, not just for career and life but for us to be togeather and live togeather.

I am an Indian and married to a Pakistani, blessed with a wonderful son. Dont know how many of you guys are aware of Indo Pak visa issues, for those who are not aware, it is easier to get US visa but extremely difficult to get Indian or Pakistani visa if you are a citizen of either country. 

To cut long story short, we had no other option but to migrate to a third country where we can live without any visa issues and being bothered. Thank God we recieved our grant and can move to Australia for good.

We started our journey early 2017 and crossed the finish line today.

Thank you all for your support and we wish you all from the bottom of our heart an early grant.


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...



Huge Congratulations!!


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thank you Avinash 😊
Best wishes to you


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

sris said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thanks a lot. 
Best wishes to you 😊


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

binhphucnhut said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thanks a lot. I’m sure your grant is just round the corner. Best wishes


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


Thanks so much 😊

Best wishes to you


----------



## Kumarw (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats, Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > Finally GRANTED
> ...


From my experience calling or emailing doesn’t help at all. When I called they didn’t even ask for my name and just provided the generic feedback and asked to wait until I get the grant and they couldn’t do anything.

I can totally feel you .I’m sure you will get your grant soon


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Really true man!!! Congratulations and have a wonderful life. All the best.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everyone. I have a few questions related to 190 visa lodgement. I have received an invitation from QLD.

1) If I lodge a visa application now, how long before the CO asks for PCC and medical? Just some rough estimates.

2) I don't have my home country PCC and I can get that only in Jan 2019 when I go back. Currently, all documents need to be attached before submitting the fee, so if I lodge visa now will I still have the option to upload docs or will I have to wait for CO to be assigned and ask for medicals?

3) Is direct grant only for those applicants who upload all docs including PCC and medicals upfront?

Thanks


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heartiest Congratulations !! Wish you and your family best wishes.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted your ideas in my case:

ANZSCO : 261111 (Business Analyst -Pro Rata)
Age : 30 Points
English - PTE - 20 Points
Employment (outside Australia) : 4 + years (ACS Assessed ) - 5 points
Education - 15 Points

TOTAL : 70 Points for 189 and for 190 - 75 points (State :NSW)

EOI : 5th May 2018 for both 189 and 190

In May 2019, my experience will be in 5-7 years category and I will get 5 more points ( total 10 for employment)

As NSW last invite for 261111 is in March 2018, what are the chances of getting 
a) 189 
b) 190

can I get 190 in next couple of months ?

I know nobody can give the exact information, but please suggest what can I expect ?


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

Mchi said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > I’m going to own a 50% stake in Apple inc. tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...



Congrats Mchi :clap2:

Will follow your steps and start saying the same lines you did last week, hoping to get mine tomorrow. Similar timelines, 1 day in between:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

binhphucnhut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The golden emails have just landed.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone!




Congrats mate, I like what i'm seeing today. Looks like i'm one step away from the Golden email. All the best in the future

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


..


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

binhphucnhut said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The golden emails have just landed.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone!


Congratulations man!!! Have a bright future.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

It's been a long time the grants and this thread are so live. Happy to see this. More grants coming. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate, looks like this week has started with a bomb. All hopes are now up looking at your timeline. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Paaz21 said:


> Congrats Mate, looks like this week has started with a bomb. All hopes are now up looking at your timeline. :clap2::clap2:


Thanks, Wish you fast track grant!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Really true man!!! Congratulations and have a wonderful life. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Thanks! best wishes for your grant


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi_2018 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations !! Wish you and your family best wishes..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, wish you the same and fast grant!


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Rmarw said:


> Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.


Lodged on feb 16th, CO contact August 3rd, nothing since then😢


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations .. Have a happy life ahead 👍


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Rmarw said:


> Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.


Yess from 5th feb ..


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

So its April & May that are getting grants, all the best for your new journey. Day 91 for me, no CO contact and no sunshine so far. Bless me lord!


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats bro. Wish u success ahead. My case is similar to your's. Indo-pak 1😀😀



jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

daous said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.
> ...


U will get by the end of this month.


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

NC.1984 said:


> daous said:
> 
> 
> > Rmarw said:
> ...


The pb is that by the end of this month, it gets really hard to find a job, specially in the IT sector as the holiday season picks up and there are no movements until end of january. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.. did you apply in early 2017 ? Or is it a typo..as early 2017 means it took almost 20 months for you to get grant..


----------



## Kumarw (Oct 25, 2018)

Rmarw said:


> Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.


Don’t worry, have patience bro , No news is a good news .. did you try calling up DHA?


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Kumarw said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.
> ...


Yes I did call them and they told me that officer is working on my case and will get back if anything is required or else take decision. Not much info honestly, I guess will have to wait.


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Best wishes for the future..


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

Mchi said:


> Finally GRANTED
> ACT 190
> Accountant General
> Lodged 16Apr
> ...


Congratulations! Talk about power of positive thinking


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

daous said:


> Rmarw said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone waiting since Jan or Feb for grant, I am waiting till Feb 27th. Is there anything we do but wait. Processing time has crossed as well.
> ...


Lodged 19 feb, CO contact 29 May. I think all the feb contacts shall make a whatsapp group.


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......
My grant is coming tomorrow.......

Staying positive and calm 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Auzman said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Auzman said:
> ...


Fantastic... Happy for you.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally it is time to move to the next level in this forum and join Moving to Australia thread. We got our grant just now after a long wait.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi guys!

I logged into my immi account a couple of days ago and found this horror message stating, "An error has occurred. A request was made that is not in the expected sequence and the application has been refreshed to its initial stage".

I have logged into the immi account multiple times since but have not seen that message. Nor have i received an e-mail or any immi inbox message.

My lodgement date is May 1st and I received the assessment commence e-mail on August 21st. As I have not applied thru an agent, I cannot ascertain whether the message was a system glitch or if it was actually true.

The +180 days wait has been stressful enough but this is seriously disturbing. I am also attaching the screen shot of that message. Any thoughts? Would appreciate if someone could please check with an agent.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I logged into my immi account a couple of days ago and found this horror message stating, "An error has occurred. A request was made that is not in the expected sequence and the application has been refreshed to its initial stage".


To me it just seems to be some system glitch and since has not bothered/troubled yo in nyway , leave it like that.
Certainly nothing related to visa application more of a system process error.


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Currently I am in 457 visa (Nominated Occupation – 261112 - Systems Analyst) and living in Victoria.

I have done the skill assessment in 261112 (Systems Analysts) and working for the same skill set in Victoria for more than 10 months.



I could see the higher standard of English requirement for ANZSCO CODE - 261112 (Systems Analysts) has been mentioned as 7.0 in each band. Also, I could see the below statement “All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination - these occupations are specified on the Visa Nomination Occupation Lists. Applicants who are currently working in their nominated occupation in Victoria and have been for at least six months, may be exempt from meeting higher English language requirements and should apply for nomination”.



Question #1:

Since I have been working in Victoria for more than 6 months with the same nominated occupation, am I eligible to apply for state nomination for the same ANZSCO(261112) with 6.0 in each band in IELTS?

Question #2:

Since already having job offer (i.e. working in Victoria for the past 10 months) , 6.0 in IELTS , 65 points and other eligibility criteria are met, can I apply to directly to liveinvictoria website ?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

psmrn said:


> Hey thanks for your help buddy.
> I have checked at the given link and found that my photograph was uploaded in e-form.
> Then why my CO said that it was not uoloaded.
> What should I do now ???


Hi,

Download the form, that's in pdf format and send it to CO.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for checking mate - are you early, mid, or late July?


I'm in early July,


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## fur866 (May 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!

Timeline:
Onshore Candidate
EOI 190 - 1 April 2018
State Invite - 12 April 2018
State application -21 April 2018
State approval - 15 May 2018
Visa lodge - 26th June 2018
Direct Grant - 6th November 2018 (133 days)

Points breakdown (70 + 5)
Developer Programmer


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...




Cognates !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations. Similar timeline as yours but on the waiting side.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Friends,

What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?

Let me take this opportunity to announce that me and my husband received our golden ACT PR visa grant today early morning 6 am IST.

Thanks to everybody here for their valuable inputs and helpful comments!

Below is my timeline for reference:

ANZSCO Code: 212415- Technical Writer 
Visa Lodged: 16th April 2018
CO contact: 14 August (For employment verification)
VISA Grant: 6 November 2018
IED: 9 May 2019


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Congrats fahad ur and Sara!!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grant .

i see that you have mentioned a CO contact for "Employment verification" . Can you please elaborate this ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sara...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats on your grant .
> 
> i see that you have mentioned a CO contact for "Employment verification" . Can you please elaborate this ?
> 
> ...


Well, they needed some more proof of employment for two employers and salary proof as the bank statements didn't show 'salary' on the transactions for the third one. I submitted fresh reference letters with payslips again.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Well, they needed some more proof of employment for two employers and salary proof as the bank statements didn't show 'salary' on the transactions for the third one. I submitted fresh reference letters with payslips again.


Thanks for the quick reply . my doubt is clarified 

cheers and enjoy the moment and best wishes for your future plans .

A brighter Diwali indeed for you and your family

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

By the Grace of the Almighty, we received our Golden Mail Today ! 

I've been mostly a silent observer of this forum, would like to thank you all for the amazing participation! This forum and the IMMI tracker helped us to be aware of the progress, and to patiently wait for our turn, without losing hope. The updates shared by others in this group helped to keep the tempo. For the others who are waiting - your time will come soon !

Details :
OffShore Candidate
ANZSCO Code : 261313
Software Engineer
Visa lodged - 26th June 2018
Direct Grant - 6th November 2018 (133 days)
Points breakdown (75 + 5)


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Abdul_k said:


> By the Grace of the Almighty, we received our Golden Mail Today !
> 
> I've been mostly a silent observer of this forum, would like to thank you all for the amazing participation! This forum and the IMMI tracker helped us to be aware of the progress, and to patiently wait for our turn, without losing hope. The updates shared by others in this group helped to keep the tempo. For the others who are waiting - your time will come soon !
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy

good luck 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

As you suggested, I have asked my agent to upload the E-Form downloaded from e-Medical client which is having photograph and medical test details.
Now fingers crossed and hoping CO would accept it ,,, 🤞🤞



sidd_oza said:


> psmrn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks for your help buddy.
> ...


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, I am the only applicant and all details n photograph are correct.
Now asked the agent to upload the same form in immi account.
Hoping CO to accept the same and waiting for the golden mail ,,,,,, 🤓



Mohammed786 said:


> Are you alone or have applied for your family visa too, Just check in the form whether the right pictures are attached against each candidate details or whether the hap id in visa application is matching with the form. If all are correct, just upload the form with the pic while responding to the case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mahtabuddin (Oct 7, 2018)

Congrats Bro


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Yes I did call them and they told me that officer is working on my case and will get back if anything is required or else take decision. Not much info honestly, I guess will have to wait.



I have applied on 17th Jan 2018 190 VIC System Analyst ....
Got Invited on 6th Dec, with job offer and 3 yrs of work exp
CO Contact on 22nd June for Partner's Functional Eng Proof ....
Included Partner to lodged application on 2nd May 2018 got acknowledgement on 12th July 18..No response since then
Included New Born to Application on 24th Oct got acknowledgement on 25th Oct 
Emailed Health.strategies on 25th Oct to enable hap id got request for medical for both partner and son on 26th oct 18
Got Medicals done on 31st Oct .....Health clearance provided to DHA by panel doctor on 2nd Nov.....I have a job contract due to start on 20th Nov 2018...Informed DHA through email by sending the Job contract,......still waiting...Any 1 can let me know if the DHA consider Job contract its already 10+ Months


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Congratulation on everyone who got their grant.. I am hoping for a Diwali gift too.. day 170, no immi commencement mail, no CO contact and no grant yet; 

___________________
Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)
Age: 30 Points | Education: 15 points | Work: 10 points | Language: 20 points: Total: 75 points 
Lodged SA 489: Jan 30, 2018 (with 85 points) | CO Contact: May 09, 2018 (Submitted docs next day) | Grant: August 27, 2018 | IED: January 23, 2019
Lodged NSW 190 Stream 2: May 15, 2018 (with 80 points)| Grant: ??


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes - lot of grants in the last couple of days, seems like Diwali celebrations in full swing ! Thank you all - for the wishes, let's hope the tempo continues for some more days 😀


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Abdul_k said:


> Yes - lot of grants in the last couple of days, seems like Diwali celebrations in full swing ! Thank you all - for the wishes, let's hope the tempo continues for some more days 😀


how do u check that there have been many grants in the last few days? Via immitracker or a different source?


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

jabbarhu48 said:


> Mchi said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekshroff said:
> ...


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

fur866 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the golden email like 5 minutes ago. Been a silent observer of this forum for a while now! I hope everyone else get their grants soon as well!
> 
> ...



Did you received any message for commencement or anything?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?
> 
> ...


Congrats Sara, hoping that we too get it soon enough now. See you in ACT next year.. Be in touch.


----------



## Abdul_k (Oct 19, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> how do u check that there have been many grants in the last few days? Via immitracker or a different source?


immi tracker - lots of rows going green in the last couple of days. Once you log in you can filter the view based on your month of submission, and track the progress. The site also shows your tentative approval date - mine was almost near to the average approval timeline.


----------



## hopevisa123 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey Guys

We got our visa!!!! Finally arrived after 204 days! We were beginning to give up hope of receiving it before the year was out!!

Applied April 15th for 190 NSW visa 
CO contact Aug 15th 
Granted 5th Nov 

CO contact was for us to supply Australian Police checks even though we have not lived in Australia only been on holiday for 3 weeks! 

Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting. My advise is try to do something while you wait! We left the uk on 26th July and had a month traveling Bali and then came to New Zealand on a working holiday. So glad we did I was going mental waiting in the uk!


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Good Luck and Congratulations for your Grant!


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

hopevisa123 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> We got our visa!!!! Finally arrived after 204 days! We were beginning to give up hope of receiving it before the year was out!!
> 
> ...


Did you provide Australian Police Check or got exemption? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopevisa123 (Aug 14, 2018)

We submitted the police checks as you can’t speak to anyone in the immigration office. We rang and they said it was strange they had been requested but it would be quicker just to submit the police checks. 3 months later we got the grant!


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

*Change of employment*

Hi everyone,

About me: I applied for the ACT/Canberra state sponsorship onshore for visa 190 and am nominated. I have lodge my visa 190 application. The employment I used to apply for the nomination application is the ANZSCO Skill Level 4.

My question: I want to resign from this employment and change my employment to sale assistant. Will there be a chance that this change will affect negatively to my visa 190 application? Would you reckon I should change? And if there is a risk, is there a way to avoid it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

hopevisa123 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> We got our visa!!!! Finally arrived after 204 days! We were beginning to give up hope of receiving it before the year was out!!
> 
> ...





Ahri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> About me: I applied for the ACT/Canberra state sponsorship onshore for visa 190 and am nominated. I have lodge my visa 190 application. The employment I used to apply for the nomination application is the ANZSCO Skill Level 4.
> 
> ...


Hi Ahri,


The best option to do it, keep working in the same profession if you have got your invite already.

As the invitation you have received is on the basis of your current employment. even if you decide to resign and take up the new job, you'll have to update that in your application.

The decision is your in the end. Choose wisely!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> About me: I applied for the ACT/Canberra state sponsorship onshore for visa 190 and am nominated. I have lodge my visa 190 application. The employment I used to apply for the nomination application is the ANZSCO Skill Level 4.
> 
> ...


As long as you are working in an ANZSCO skilled occupation between level 1 to 4 you should be alright - but whether this needs to be in your nominated occupation or not will depend on your background, full details are here: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf

Just take note whether your work needs to be full-time (at least 20hrs / week) or not necessarily full-time as well. 

I would email the Canberra Nomination Team, they are very friendly and will answer your query definitively.


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey guys, quick question.
I am waiting now since february 16th, so about 8days from 9months wait, so over the processing time given by dha. Do you reckon submitting a complain form would change anything?
I arrived in sydney last sunday and received a bridging visa that kicks in february but no working rights until then😢


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

solvaish said:


> I got second CO contact for providing the same. I took an appointment for fresh PCC, visited PSK and show them CO letter and my requirement. They told me that they can only issue as per the name on passport. In my reply to CO I attached current PCC along with PSK appointment slip and acknowledgement to prove my genuine attempt to get one as required. I hope CO accept it and send me the golden mail...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Advance apologies if my query sounds stupid.

I have got the documentary evidence that authorities will not give PCC in maiden name. How do I send this across to CO? 
Do I just upload the documentary evidence (in the attach documents space) with a document to explain the situation?
Your experience inputs are of great value here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jabbarhu48 (Oct 1, 2018)

Mchi said:


> jabbarhu48 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are kidding but if you apply this on realistic things and try it might come true. But remember you can only reap what you sow.
> ...


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep. Got it and completed submitting the docs.


sidd_oza said:


> Advance apologies if my query sounds stupid.
> 
> I have got the documentary evidence that authorities will not give PCC in maiden name. How do I send this across to CO?
> Do I just upload the documentary evidence (in the attach documents space) with a document to explain the situation?
> ...


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Advance apologies if my query sounds stupid.
> 
> I have got the documentary evidence that authorities will not give PCC in maiden name. How do I send this across to CO?
> Do I just upload the documentary evidence (in the attach documents space) with a document to explain the situation?
> ...


Upload the evidence along with cover letter. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I made an information sheet and created a PDF with the proofs I had gathered as appended pages. In the first page, I explained my situation and efforts. It is more of an information sheet and not a letter with signature. 
Will it be a problem, not I am worried sick.



solvaish said:


> Upload the evidence along with cover letter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Go ahead mate


sidd_oza said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I made an information sheet and created a PDF with the proofs I had gathered as appended pages. In the first page, I explained my situation and efforts. It is more of an information sheet and not a letter with signature.
> Will it be a problem, not I am worried sick.


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks buddy.. Now I can wait for the outcome with ease.


solvaish said:


> Go ahead mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gggsssnnn (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi All
Finally, the wait is over
Happy to share that I got my grant today.
190 NSW 261312 75
EOI submitted: 22nd Jan 2018
NSW Invitation: 27th Mar
Visa Lodged: 6th Apr
Commencement mail: 31st July
Direct Grant: 8th Nov
IED: 20th Apr 2019

Cheers 😎😎

Cheers..


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...




Congrats !! Wish you good luck for new journey. 
Hope to get ours too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...


Happy for you, congrats mate. Hope ours come soon as well. All the best in the future.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...


Congratulations... All the best..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...


Congratulations , Good luck 😊


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...



Congrats!! who was your CO?


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...


Congratulations!! Has there been a grant within 3 months of the commencement e-mail..?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

thanks a lot buddy. Can I ask one more question? Does everyone get an IMMI assessment commencement mail? Or only some people get it, i.e. are you aware if anyone has got a grant without getting this mail? I haven not got it, but its 5+ months since I applied so hoping not everyone gets it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

theotherashish said:


> thanks a lot buddy. Can I ask one more question? Does everyone get an IMMI assessment commencement mail? Or only some people get it, i.e. are you aware if anyone has got a grant without getting this mail? I haven not got it, but its 5+ months since I applied so hoping not everyone gets it.


Not everyone gets it


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

best news ive got in the longest time.. thanks again


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Dear All,

Just got long-waited diamond emails several minutes ago. Our PRs are granted.
Many thanks for your advice with preparing documents.

ANZCO: 261313
VIC nominated: 20 Apr
Lodged: 25 Apr
CO: 20 Aug
GRANTED: 9 Nov

Wish you all got yours soon.

Cheers!!!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone please provide the phone number to call for visa application status? It’s been long since CO contacted so I was thinking of calling them, do you think it’s advisable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have a question in regards to the work experience. I have done work experience under Software Engineer for 1 year in Melbourne, however, the pay rate for the year 2017 was $18.29 which is the minimum and for 2018 increased up to $18.93. Also, I have launched EOI for 489 and 190 NSW. 
It is also in my ACS record file that I have obtained work in this company. 

Do I need to be worried if my work experience can create some implications when my visa is assessed?


Thank you 

Points
489 - 75
190 - 70 - NSW
Skill: Developer Programmer


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got long-waited diamond emails several minutes ago. Our PRs are granted.
> Many thanks for your advice with preparing documents.
> ...




Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Does Points count after visa application?*

Hi everyone, any idea if we have to inform DHA about the increase in points because of the work experience after visa is being lodged? Does it matter at all? We lodged visa in Aug and point increased by 5 in September and didn't inform DHA yet.

Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hi everyone, any idea if we have to inform DHA about the increase in points because of the work experience after visa is being lodged? Does it matter at all? We lodged visa in Aug and point increased by 5 in September and didn't inform DHA yet.
> 
> Thanks


Once you have lodged the VISA your increase in points do not matter . All the points and increase in points matters the most only during EOI and pre invite stage.

Post visa lodgment only the evidence for the points you claimed in your EOI for the invite matters 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

when will i get my grant. Please see my timelines in the signature.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

This wait is frustrating


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys! Any Sept CO contacts waiting for their grant?


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

It's been 108 days and there is'nt any response from the DHA. Still application status is "Received".
When should I expect something???

Visa Lodged: 24/07/2018
Medicals done: 28/07/2018


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

It's been 108 days and there is'nt any response from the DHA. Still application status is "Received".
When should I expect something???

Visa Lodged: 24/07/2018
Medicals done: 28/07/2018

Visa grant::amen:


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got long-waited diamond emails several minutes ago. Our PRs are granted.
> Many thanks for your advice with preparing documents.
> ...


Congrats hundred plus!!! All the best.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys! Any Sept CO contacts waiting for their grant?


Yup. 
Visa lodged 20th May,
CO contact 3rd Sep

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> It's been 108 days and there is'nt any response from the DHA. Still application status is "Received".
> When should I expect something???
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24/07/2018
> ...


It's just 108 days, stay strong and relax. You will hear good news soon.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> hundredplus said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

ali.janjua said:


> It's been 108 days and there is'nt any response from the DHA. Still application status is "Received".
> When should I expect something???
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24/07/2018
> ...


It's just 108 days, so we'll within the timeline. Me too on similar timeline as yours. 

Other than the grant, nothing else need to necessarily follow a process. For example, immi commencement mail, CO contact, etc.. to name a few..

Hold tight, things will fall in place


----------



## koolboygaurav (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all, 
I apologize if I am asking a previously answered question. This query is regarding the 190 Visa form (17 page long).After I reach the last page of 190 visa form I am getting an option to upload the documents( which includes ppc which is not ready yet). 

It is also giving me an option to submit the form which will then directly take me to fees payment section,but then I will have to mention the reason behind "not uploading the documents".

As per the previous posts I have read that the last page of 190 visa form straightaway takes you to fees payment section and you will not have to upload any document at this stage. PPC needs to be uploaded when CO requests.

So has the pattern changed recently?

I am basically asking this query as my PPC is not ready yet, but I have loaded my forex card for fees payment.

Considering that I do not want to loose time, what are my options -
1) Will the upload document section freeze if I give a reason of not uploading the ppc documents, and then pay the fees . Can I later upload PPC in 2 weeks time.

2) or should I wait for 2 weeks get the PPC ready and then pay the fees and upload the documents . 

Please check the below snapshot from 190 visa form.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Gaurav, make the payment and lodge the application. You can add even after lodging the application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_santosh83 (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally the wait is over
Got my Diwali gift yesterday morning.
May 14 lodged
Aug 29 co contact
Nov 8 granted
Thanks all


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Finally the wait is over
> Got my Diwali gift yesterday morning.
> May 14 lodged
> Aug 29 co contact
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Finally the wait is over
> Got my Diwali gift yesterday morning.
> May 14 lodged
> Aug 29 co contact
> ...


Congratulations 🎊.. Co contact for what??


----------



## xibin86 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me with the following situation:

I lodged my 190 application on 24th May and CO contacted me on 11th September only requesting e-medical consent for my baby. I uploaded the doc on the same and clicked the 'i confirm i have provided information as requested' button. Yesterday, I found a case online that CO might sometimes request PCC including previous name. Then, I checked my wife's homecountry PCC and it did not include the name she previously used. 

So my questions are:
1. Should I get a new PCC including her previous name and upload it when CO did not request in the 1st contact? or wait until CO requested it?
2. If I upload this additional document, will my case line up again in the CO list so that I need to wait for another two more months for the grant or 2nd contact?
3. Will 'i confirm i have provided information as requested' button be able to click again after submitting the new documents?

I really appreciate someone can give me some good advice. 

Thank you!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

kc_santosh83 said:


> Finally the wait is over
> Got my Diwali gift yesterday morning.
> May 14 lodged
> Aug 29 co contact
> ...


Congrats mate! Hope my wait also ends soon.


----------



## koolboygaurav (Dec 6, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Gaurav, make the payment and lodge the application. You can add even after lodging the application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton RockyRaj. I have taken your advise and made payment. Looking forward for uploading documents in next 2 weeks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy003 (Nov 9, 2018)

Please Advise me I got my assessment For EA as Engineering Technologist 233914 Which state i can apply for 190 visa?
By profession I am Electrical Eng


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> Yup.
> Visa lodged 20th May,
> CO contact 3rd Sep
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Hi Avinash, we have similar timelines, 
Visa lodged 20th May & CO contact 6th Sep

Hope to hear good news real soon as late Aug CO contacts are being cleared.:happy:


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Thanks! best wishes for your grant


Hi ,

Do you know by any chance when i will get invite from NSW if i have 75 points and my EOI effective date is 29th Oct 2018.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

I have SC189 (70 points) and SC190(75 points) with EOI effective date as 29th Oct 2018. I have worked for 1 year and 2 months in NSW under a US based corporate. Currently in 457 visa. Need your thoughts on 3 things

1.Do you know by any chance when i will get invite from NSW if i have 75 points and my EOI effective date is 29th Oct 2018?
2. Currently i have selected only NSW for 190 SS. Can i select Victoria and other states as well?
3. Can i continue to work in NSW even if i get SS from Victoria or other states


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> I have SC189 (70 points) and SC190(75 points) with EOI effective date as 29th Oct 2018. I have worked for 1 year and 2 months in NSW under a US based corporate. Currently in 457 visa. Need your thoughts on 3 things
> 
> 1.Do you know by any chance when i will get invite from NSW if i have 75 points and my EOI effective date is 29th Oct 2018?
> 2. Currently i have selected only NSW for 190 SS. Can i select Victoria and other states as well?
> 3. Can i continue to work in NSW even if i get SS from Victoria or other states


Hi -
I believe when you say you have 75 points for 190 that mean you are by default considering 5 points of state sponsorship, without that you have 70 points, if you have 70 points then in that case you have to wait for state to pick you for sponsorship, unfortunately states also nominate/sponsor the highest point holders( and I believe NSW has higher preference for English score whereas Victoria prefer more experience ..but then this is what I found on this forum itself)..so summary is that you have to wait for state to sponsor you ( and no one can tell the timeline for that ,but once state sponsors you then you will receive invitation to apply on the same day itself)
For second query I advise you create two EOIs , for the first you select NSW as state for sponsorship and for second EOI select Victoria under 190visa )
But yeah once you receive sponsorship and get VISA under 190 then you have moral obligation to work in the state which sponsored you (unless you can prove to your sponsoring state that you tried for job in that state but couldn’t land with one, in that case your state can relieve you from state service obligations..but all this could have any impact on your future citizenship application(if you intend to apply) or not no one can say for sure).
Take my advice with skepticism,as all the information I have shared is based on what I learned from this forum itself.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi -
> I believe when you say you have 75 points for 190 that mean you are by default considering 5 points of state sponsorship, without that you have 70 points, if you have 70 points then in that case you have to wait for state to pick you for sponsorship, unfortunately states also nominate/sponsor the highest point holders( and I believe NSW has higher preference for English score whereas Victoria prefer more experience ..but then this is what I found on this forum itself)..so summary is that you have to wait for state to sponsor you ( and no one can tell the timeline for that ,but once state sponsors you then you will receive invitation to apply on the same day itself)
> For second query I advise you create two EOIs , for the first you select NSW as state for sponsorship and for second EOI select Victoria under 190visa )
> But yeah once you receive sponsorship and get VISA under 190 then you have moral obligation to work in the state which sponsored you (unless you can prove to your sponsoring state that you tried for job in that state but couldn’t land with one, in that case your state can relieve you from state service obligations..but all this could have any impact on your future citizenship application(if you intend to apply) or not no one can say for sure).
> Take my advice with skepticism,as all the information I have shared is based on what I learned from this forum itself.




I’d suggest Queensland, provided that your occupation code is in demand in the state. This is cod QLD doesn’t consider points per se. Invites are issued on a first come first serve basis. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?


Have you applied for NSW? When did you get the invite?


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

May I know what the current average time is for a CO to be assigned to the 190 onshore applications?

I also would like to know the current average time for direct grant.

I applied mine onshore in October after being nominated by the ACT.

TIA


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Yup.
> Visa lodged 20th May,
> CO contact 3rd Sep
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


visa lodged 21th May
co contact 5th Sep

waiting for grant

ANZCO code:261313


----------



## abs_m110 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?




I have also lodged on 18th July. Current status showing as received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> visa lodged 21th May
> co contact 5th Sep
> 
> waiting for grant
> ...


Nomaduser and psdrmz, FINGERS CROSSED!!!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?
> ...


I applied for nsw got the invite on 21 may lodged in july 18th.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

abs_m110 said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?
> ...


I see on immitracker most people get either a grant or co contact 90 to 113 days from lodgement.

Both of us are now roughly 115 days from lodgement date. No contact no grant


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello there,

Are online degrees recognized ? My girlfriend has a Bachelor degree from the United Kingdom. In order to add her on my application, she is trying to get a functional English certificate instead of taking an IELTS.*


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi All, 

i need some advice.. i have lodged the grant application against my 190 nsw invite last week. i have applied for the medical. my wife is pregnant and the hospital is not doing the xray and saying the report wont go untill u get the xray done. i am the primary applicant. my agent is saying that your application wont be held as you are the primary applicant and your wife is pregnant.. anybody else faced the same issue.. 

please help


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Guys I have lodged in feb 16th, so I'm going to complete 9 months this week.
CO contact was August 3rd for my defacto national ID and I responded on the 6th, no news since. 
I have arrived in sydney last week on a tourist visa and I'm thinking of lodging a complaint... What do you guys think?

Cheers


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> Avinash147 said:
> 
> 
> > hundredplus said:
> ...


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i need some advice.. i have lodged the grant application against my 190 nsw invite last week. i have applied for the medical. my wife is pregnant and the hospital is not doing the xray and saying the report wont go untill u get the xray done. i am the primary applicant. my agent is saying that your application wont be held as you are the primary applicant and your wife is pregnant.. anybody else faced the same issue..
> 
> please help


If your Wife is expecting ,then in that case she is not required to go for X-ray,but I will leave the group seniors to advise more on this.( your Agent is telling you the correct thing your application will not be held)you really need to check with Hospital guys for them it should be routine work and they should advise appropriately .


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi thanks for reply,

As per the hospital, my wife’s medical is on hold and they have sent the rest of the report with a condition that xray is not complete.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

daous said:


> Guys I have lodged in feb 16th, so I'm going to complete 9 months this week.
> CO contact was August 3rd for my defacto national ID and I responded on the 6th, no news since.
> I have arrived in sydney last week on a tourist visa and I'm thinking of lodging a complaint... What do you guys think?
> 
> Cheers


I think you definitely have a case. Have you tried calling first?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

daous said:


> Guys I have lodged in feb 16th, so I'm going to complete 9 months this week.
> CO contact was August 3rd for my defacto national ID and I responded on the 6th, no news since.
> I have arrived in sydney last week on a tourist visa and I'm thinking of lodging a complaint... What do you guys think?
> 
> Cheers


Instead of complaint, rather poke them via call or mail. You can get details scrollling 189/190 lodgement thread for contact's.
Just might be on the way never know.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Hi thanks for reply,
> 
> As per the hospital, my wife’s medical is on hold and they have sent the rest of the report with a condition that xray is not complete.


Have read it in some back dated queries on forum, that your spouses medical letter on consent provided fields must contain tab for pregnancy of applicant status (yes/no). When you went for medical, did you mark same as yes. If yes then hospital will drop chest x ray and send reports to co. 
Your consultant seems to be right on advise than.
My knowledge in matter is limited just shared what i know off.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞


Thats a long time without a grant or co contact if im you ill wait till i reach 8 months and start calling...anyone else lodged in may/june hearing nothing yet?


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Bonbons said:


> I think you definitely have a case. Have you tried calling first?


Tried to call them several times but as anyone in this forum who tried to call them knows, it's pointless. The best I could get was a " If the CO didn't contact you, just wait" and the worst was " I can not give you more details than you in immi account".
Sending an email is the same with an extra malus added as you never get a feedback, even when it's for clarifications about what a CO might have asked you to provide.

My main concern is that if december starts, then I will probably have to wait until end of january due to the holidays here


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

himsrj said:


> Instead of complaint, rather poke them via call or mail. You can get details scrollling 189/190 lodgement thread for contact's.
> Just might be on the way never know.


Yeah that was the first thing I did but pointless so far


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞


Lodged May 27, had employment verification by DHA on 17 Sept but nothing so far. Status shows RECEIVED. It's so frustrating:mad2::mad2:.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

daous said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I think you definitely have a case. Have you tried calling first?
> ...


I really feel your pain...I think the best to do is to wait till the standard processing times are up, then file the complain form. You can read about this in this thread if you scroll earlier posts. Some members did that and got granted. 

I don't understand why processing times vary so much. My friend who lodged in April 2018 got her grant in June only 1 and half months...
I'm wondering if people who wait this long is due to external security checks? Perhaps this is based on nationality, countries you have travelled to etc etc.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Sureshconnects said:


> theotherashish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞
> ...


Sit tight your grant is on the way...at least you know they r working on the case...probably you will get a grant changing from received to direct grant.


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I got my grant on 5th of November. Onshore.

CO contact was on 15th August. 

This forum has been so helpful. 
Good luck with your application. 

Cheers!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

daous said:


> Yeah that was the first thing I did but pointless so far


Will suggest to keep poking through call and wait it off. Must be closer than it appears.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> Lodged May 27, had employment verification by DHA on 17 Sept but nothing so far. Status shows RECEIVED. It's so frustrating:mad2::mad2:.




How did they do verification means by phone or email or physical verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞


Lodged on May 26th. Got Immi assessment commence email but nothing other than that. Not sure if any employment verification has been done.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

How reliable is the data analysis from here if you have experienced with it?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...190/analytics/estimate-your-co-contact-date-2


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Bonbons said:


> I really feel your pain...I think the best to do is to wait till the standard processing times are up, then file the complain form. You can read about this in this thread if you scroll earlier posts. Some members did that and got granted.
> 
> I don't understand why processing times vary so much. My friend who lodged in April 2018 got her grant in June only 1 and half months...
> I'm wondering if people who wait this long is due to external security checks? Perhaps this is based on nationality, countries you have travelled to etc etc.


No idea mate. The funny thing is that I was on 457 for two years until last december and then went on a sabbatical year, so I thought that it would be quick since they already did all the checks when I applied for the 457. 

Anyway there process is just insane. I was waiting until recently when they were going through the JUly CO contact but then they kind of passed by me and now I am seeing August 15th CO contact getting grants while mine was August 3rd. Go figure.

I will lodge a complaint first thing tomorrow morning and we will see how it goes.
I will keep you updated guys. 

Thanks for listening😅


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

daous said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I really feel your pain...I think the best to do is to wait till the standard processing times are up, then file the complain form. You can read about this in this thread if you scroll earlier posts. Some members did that and got granted.
> ...


Good luck and fingers crossed. This wait is killing me let alone you


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What else could be the best Diwali ever than this news right before the festival?
> 
> ...




Many Congrats Sara2905......you finally beat me to visa grant, wishing you a wonderful life down under!!!


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got long-waited diamond emails several minutes ago. Our PRs are granted.
> Many thanks for your advice with preparing documents.
> ...





Loverj24 said:


> when will i get my grant. Please see my timelines in the signature.


Wait for it bro, i have applied in the first week and mine is in the same stage wheere it says Received.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?


Hi, 

I would say just hang in there, our grants are just around the corner!


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> theotherashish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞
> ...



Yes, i have got my 489 in August for SA. IED is Jan 23, I have resigned na job ends in December, thought id go to Sydney but will have to go to Adelaide in Jan.

I used same medicals for both SA 489 and NSW 190 as suggested by MARA agent, hope that wont be an issue.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> theotherashish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞
> ...


All the best Raj, hope we get it on the same day.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > theotherashish said:
> ...


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

Age : 32(May - 1986)
Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
Education : B Tech
PTE : 65+ in each module
Marital status : Married(spouse - Non IT)
Present status: Living in Melbourne, Australia from May 2018. Holding 457 Visa, valid till Dec 2021.

ANZSCO code: 261313 [Software Engineer]

189: EOI creation date 17th July2018

EOI submission date : 30th Sep 2018
Total Points : 70

190: EOI creation and submission date 1st Oct 2018

Victoria : Total point 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)
NSW : Total Points 75 (Submitted EOI in skill select, but didn't get invitation yet)

Hi Friends,

Please see my above details and it would be much helpful if you could help me for the below doubts:

1. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 189?
2. What are my possibilities for getting the invitations for 190 and when it will start and what would be the estimated waiting period?
3. How much time I have to wait based on the current trend for 189 and 190 to get the invitation?
4. I had applied for live in Melbourne for 189 on 30th Sep 2018. But as per them they have removed 457 pathway and said those who belong to 261313 job category has to be wait in the EOI queue. In that case what are the possibilities for getting the invitations from Victoria under 190?
5. Is the NSW and VIC state sponsorships under 190 also sending the invitations on 11th of every month or are they sending invitations randomly? 
6. Is NSW sending the invitations now?
7. Is VIC sending the invitations now?

I am much worried because on May 2019 I will turn 33 years and loose 5 months form each category. Hence it would be much appreciated if you could help me answering above queries. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Did they speak to you as well for verification or only called HR? 


Sureshconnects said:


> theotherashish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. Anyone who apllied in May not got even a CO response yet? I applied Stream 2 NSW with 80 points on May 21, have heard nothing yet 😞
> ...


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> Lodged May 27, had employment verification by DHA on 17 Sept but nothing so far. Status shows RECEIVED. It's so frustrating:mad2::mad2:.


hi there!

how did you know they do the employment verification? and by how the do it? thank you!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Any golden emails today? 
Gives everyone some hope you know


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a thought, if u score 79 in each module of PTE, Will it increase 10 points? If yes, you should give a shot. At 85 points you will surely get an invite. 



tjrejeesh said:


> Age : 32(May - 1986)
> Experience 11 years (ACS has given 8 years)
> Education : B Tech
> PTE : 65+ in each module
> ...


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Just a thought, if u score 79 in each module of PTE, Will it increase 10 points? If yes, you should give a shot. At 85 points you will surely get an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur with Sidd_oza, increasing score is in your hand rather then waiting/predicting time when you will get state sponsorship..I will advise try PTE again .once your score is 80 you will get 189 invitation itself..All the best..


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Saw 1 grant on immitracker, CO contact 28th Aug


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Is this the right number to call them regarding the visa application status - +61 2 61960196 ?

Please share if this is not.


----------



## pinks77 (May 14, 2018)

Hi,

Are we expecting an increase in total number of 15, 600 invites for 2018-19?

Going by the trend this year, they have almost invited 2500 applicants every month?

Could there be slowdown from December onwards?

I am at 70 points in 2613 category 
EOI lodged - 25th April, 2017
Total points - 70

NSW - 70 + 5 (Have they stopped inviting applications on 70 + 5 points)

Can someone pls reply?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Is this the right number to call them regarding the visa application status - +61 2 61960196 ?
> 
> Please share if this is not.



Could not get any help from forum members but I found this on DHA's contact page - +61 2 61960196

I called this number about half an hour back and it worked. The guy on the other end asked a few details to verify and checked my application status. But he told me same as what I see in immiaccount and told me to wait for CO to respond. He also told that he will leave a note for CO that I called in to check the application status but said that this will not help in moving things faster 

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

pinks77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are we expecting an increase in total number of 15, 600 invites for 2018-19?
> 
> ...


Going by history, from December onwards the invitations will slow down drastically ( check past info for relevant statistics). Don’t want to discourage but this is how it has happened in the past... All the best


----------



## samantja (Nov 13, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Saw 1 grant on immitracker, CO contact 28th Aug


Yeah. one more Direct Grant too... 
My CO contact on Sept 3rd. Hoping to receive the grant in this month layball:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Today my agent officially submitted form 956 (nomination of an agent) and form 1436 (adding de facto to pending 190 application).

So the waiting game begins again. If anyone reading this has any idea how long it usually takes for DHA to add an additional applicant so share, otherwise I will if/when it happens for me  

If anyone is looking for a patient, responsive, and thorough MARA agent do PM me, I've been really impressed by the quality of service I've been getting.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*Gant on Saturday*

Hi All,

FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.

Please find my timelines below:

ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017
ACS Result: 31/01/2018 (261112).
PTE Result: 26/01/2018 -- 85/86/83/77
EOI (190) VIC submitted : 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC : ITA/Recieved & Nomination Submitted 06/02/2018
EOI(190) Vic : Invite/Approval 28/02/2018
PCC: 09/03/2018
Medical :25/04/2018
Visa (immi Account) submission: 26/04/2018
CO Contact: 20/08/2018 ( For spouse functional English proof even though was submitted before).
Grant: 10/11/2018 (Yes Saturday grant).

Total Points:75 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


Congrats SunV! 

Must've been frustrating to have the same evidence asked for again, was your spouse functional English sent directly by PTE or a PDF upload?


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats SunV!
> 
> Must've been frustrating to have the same evidence asked for again, was your spouse functional English sent directly by PTE or a PDF upload?


Thanks for your wishes.

Cant do much mate.

Submitted Passport as proof of functional English.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Thanks Avinash.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Cant do much mate.
> 
> Submitted Passport as proof of functional English.


Thanks!

Trying to stick to their file naming conventions to prevent a file getting "corrupted" - but know someone who was still asked for something they already submitted. 

All done and dusted though, congrats again


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Trying to stick to their file naming conventions to prevent a file getting "corrupted" - but know someone who was still asked for something they already submitted.
> 
> All done and dusted though, congrats again


All's Well That Ends Well


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate!!


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...




Congrats SunV, all the best for your new life in OZ. 

As for me, the wait continues for the Golden emails :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Congrats mate!!


Thanks Raj.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Paaz21 said:


> Congrats SunV, all the best for your new life in OZ.
> 
> As for me, the wait continues for the Golden emails :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




You will also get it soon. Best of luck and thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 😊


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Congratulations 😊


Thanks Roshan


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## cssrivathsan (Jan 14, 2018)

Congratulations guys.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SunV... All the best.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Employment letter for spouse*

My wife is the primary applicant & i'm giving 5 points for spouse qualification. 

I'm having my overall experience with 2 companies. I have the employment letter for the first company. Do I have to submit the employment letter for the second company i.e; my current employer?

If yes, can i submit a Statutory declaration or only reference letter from the company is accepted??

PS: certified as an Engineering Technologist, Wife as Software Engineer


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Got my grant on 10-Nov-2018.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## raam1910 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Guys.

Got my much awaited golden email today

QLD state nomination. 
My time lines are as mentioned below

Invitation - 25th April 2018
Co Contact: 16th August 2018
(PTE scorecard, Employment verification, Wife's Functional English)

Grant Date: 12 th November 2018.

Been a silent follower in this forum, Thank you all for posting and sharing your updates.

Wishing you all good luck and may you all receive the golden email soon ...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

krishna090892 said:


> My wife is the primary applicant & i'm giving 5 points for spouse qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spouse 5 points are basically given for two things- English and Skill assessment.

While your skill assessment, you must have provided all docs related to your qualification and experience. When you lodge visa application, though you can but it is not mandatory to upload spouse experience evidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

raam1910 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Got my much awaited golden email today
> 
> ...


What time did you get the mail? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

raam1910 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Got my much awaited golden email today
> 
> ...




Congratulations!

You meant more Employment evidence or actual Employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raam1910 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Got my much awaited golden email today
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> Did they speak to you as well for verification or only called HR?


Hopefully soon brother 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, Is there any specific naming convention in order to upload the docs on immiaccount?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> Just out of curiosity, Is there any specific naming convention in order to upload the docs on immiaccount?


There used to be a webpage that had naming convention tips (off the top of my head, avoid spaces and special characters like "@") - but the DHA website has changed recently and I can't find it. Perhaps they don't have the same constraints anymore!


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi -
> I believe when you say you have 75 points for 190 that mean you are by default considering 5 points of state sponsorship, without that you have 70 points, if you have 70 points then in that case you have to wait for state to pick you for sponsorship, unfortunately states also nominate/sponsor the highest point holders( and I believe NSW has higher preference for English score whereas Victoria prefer more experience ..but then this is what I found on this forum itself)..so summary is that you have to wait for state to sponsor you ( and no one can tell the timeline for that ,but once state sponsors you then you will receive invitation to apply on the same day itself)
> For second query I advise you create two EOIs , for the first you select NSW as state for sponsorship and for second EOI select Victoria under 190visa )
> But yeah once you receive sponsorship and get VISA under 190 then you have moral obligation to work in the state which sponsored you (unless you can prove to your sponsoring state that you tried for job in that state but couldn’t land with one, in that case your state can relieve you from state service obligations..but all this could have any impact on your future citizenship application(if you intend to apply) or not no one can say for sure).
> Take my advice with skepticism,as all the information I have shared is based on what I learned from this forum itself.


Thanks for your reply mate. Few clarifications on your response.

1. You mentioned in comments that i have just 70 points and need to wait for SS. I am actually confused here. When i submitted my EOI, i selected both 189 and 190 and for 190, system asked me to select a state or choose Any. I chose "Any". Now having done that system gave me an ouput saying i have lodged my EOI with 70 points in 189 and 75 points in 190. 

Is that wrong or is there any other procedure to get the 5 points (like should i apply seperately for NSW or Vic) to get this?

2. And for your second response, sure will do that second EOI.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi -
> ...


Hi Chris -
Even if you select VISA 190 and system shows that you have lodged with 75 points, it will not generate any Invitation to apply for VISA ,only thing it will do is will make your application visible to states and states can look at your credentials (post this they will ask you to apply for state sponsorship via email , where you will have to submit few documents like your resume English score and employment docs (and fee too for NSW ) ,once state is happy with all these docs they will sponsor you (at this stage you really have 75 points) and you will get invitation to apply (ITA) immediately.(bear in mind that once state ask you to submit document and approve the sponsorship it could take month).
Hope it clarifies. I will suggest if you can and have room for it then increase your English score. All the best.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

Just going to touch the 6 month mark since applying and 70 days since CO contact. 

Hoping to hear some good news before the end of the month !!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumarw (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all , I finally got my Visa email today.. 
my timeline:-
Onsore applicant 
ANZAC CODE - 221214
Received Tasmania nominations 21/6/18
Visa Lodged 28/6/18
Direct grant 13/11/2018
Wish you all Good luck and hope you all get your Visa soon .


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There used to be a webpage that had naming convention tips (off the top of my head, avoid spaces and special characters like "@") - but the DHA website has changed recently and I can't find it. Perhaps they don't have the same constraints anymore!


because of the new update this week, i am not able to find many important topics . Shows error 404 lol . need some time to figure this out 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?


I lodged on 25th Aug. Waiting🤔🤔


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Kumarw said:


> Hi all , I finally got my Visa email today..
> my timeline:-
> Onsore applicant
> ANZAC CODE - 221214
> ...


Congrats and good luck for your life starting down under


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

ellay said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?
> ...


I'm a month ahead of you...I am waking up every morning and checking my mails...accountant as well. Hoping to get my grant by end of month.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

ellay said:


> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from my agent some of her clients are getting grants and they lodged later than me. I lodged on 18th July no co contact status still in received. I see most people would get a contact or grant by now... anyone with similar timelines waiting since july without a peep?
> ...


You r still within the perod before co contact or grant. For me im worried because I am nerly 4 months wihout a peep...i see most peoplw get some form of contact by now


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi All,
I have been granted visa today 
ANZAC Code: 261313


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi All,
> I have been granted visa today
> ANZAC Code: 261313


Congratulations and please share your timelines.

Fantastic second week for grants coming. Hope DHA would touch Sept CO contacts by last week of this month.

Sincere prayers!!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Congratulations!Wish you all the best for your journey down under! 
Did you upload form 1221 as part of your documentation?Is it a mandatory form?I am asking since it's not mentioned as a required form while one submits the documentation although I understand that there's no harm in submitting it.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

*Grant*

Hello Everyone~

By the grace of God we've been granted 190 visa today.

ANZSCO CODE - 133611
190 VISA Lodge: 18 April 2018
Co contact: 13 Aug 2018 (further employment evidence)
Grant: 13 November 2018
IED: 14 March 2019

Wishing all aspirants good luck for grants.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

So happy to finally see some movement in July applications! Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that I get the email soon 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations to all the people who received their grants. Its good to see that DHA is working on pending cases and clearing the backlog. 

A humble request to all grant holder to update their cases on myimmitracker.com so that the people with open cases can estimate their grants.


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone going through same situation like me here in the forum, please share your thoughts. Lot of guys with same same lines have received their grants.

SkillCode - 261313 (Software Engineer)
lodged the visa 190 NSW visa on 20/04/2018 (fee paid)
Documents uploaded with Medicals - 08/05/2018
CO contacted 16/07/2018 - ( more employment evidence, Spouse Functional English)
CO responded 27/07/2018
Grant - ????


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats. You have applied as an internal auditor. Just wanted to know how many points did you claim for your employment? 

Thank You


Kumarw said:


> Hi all , I finally got my Visa email today..
> my timeline:-
> Onsore applicant
> ANZAC CODE - 221214
> ...


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

hundredplus said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Avinash147 said:
> ...


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone going through same situation like me here in the forum, please share your thoughts. Lot of guys with same same lines have received their grants.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know it's getting ridiculous. Lodged on february 16th, CO contact 03/08 and then total silence.


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

psdrmz said:


> hundredplus said:
> 
> 
> > Abysmal said:
> ...


----------



## byju1303 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, 

I lodged my EOI with below detaila: 

ANZSCO Code 263111
ACS: Positive (15 Points for education)
English PTE : R: 89 , W: 80, L: 88, S: 90) (20 Points)
Age: 29 (30 Points)
Partner Points : NIL


Partner Skill : Geophysicist ANZESCO: 234412 (Listed in MLTSSL, Eligible for 457, not eligible for 189, 190)
VETASSESS : Positive
English PTE : R: 75, W: 71, L: 74, S: 90
Age: 33

Points for 189: 65
Points for 190 (NWS, VIC)
EOI Submited Date: 16 October 2018

I have worked in Australia (VIC) for less than one year, so not eligible for any point. 
My partner holds Australian PhD. However, no impact in points as his skill is not eligible for 189 / 190/ 


Anyone in similar situation? Could someone suggest if it's worth having any hope?


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Myid711 said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> By the grace of God we've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant! What did you provide as proof for employment?


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

*Started the process*

Hi all,
Submitted my EOI on Nov 8th.
ANZSCO Code - 261313
ACS - Positive - 0 Points
PTE - 90/90/90/90 - 20 Points
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
Total Points without SS - 65
189 - 65 Points
190 - 70 Points (VIC)
Just wanted to know how long does it take to get an invite from VIC? Anyone with a similar profile got invite? 

And congrats to all who got the grant


----------



## lushan0729 (May 18, 2018)

Finally I got my grant.... its party time 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺

190qld
Visa lodged 11th april
Co contacted 7th august
Further employment evidence, form80 for me and spouse, spouse functional english letter, my passport bio page
Granted 13th November 12.21pm SL time

232212- Surveyor 

The waiting period was so anxious... this forum was so helpful to keep everything calm amd stay silently. Finally got it...

Wish everyone to get their grants super fast.... specially the Co contacted ones...


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

lushan0729 said:


> Finally I got my grant.... its party time 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
> 
> 190qld
> Visa lodged 11th april
> ...


Congrats man!!! Party hard... U have a great reason to!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> By the grace of God we've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> ...




Congrats all with Golden Email. Enjoy it


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Myid711 said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> By the grace of God we've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> ...




Congrats, all the best with Golden Email. Enjoy it


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone going through same situation like me here in the forum, please share your thoughts. Lot of guys with same same lines have received their grants.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate 
Slightly similar timelines

Visa Lodged: 21-04-18
CO Contact: 14-08-18
Response to CO: 17-08-18
Grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 


Hope to see grant coming soon …


:amen:


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

lushan0729 said:


> Finally I got my grant.... its party time 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
> 
> 190qld
> Visa lodged 11th april
> ...



:amen::amen: This deserves a double Amen, as the waiting is really a killer. 

Congrats man, enjoy this special gift. 

Hopefully we get ours before end of week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

byju1303 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI with below detaila:
> 
> ...


wait for one year to complete or naati exam.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Kumarw said:


> Hi all , I finally got my Visa email today..
> my timeline:-
> Onsore applicant
> ANZAC CODE - 221214
> ...


 many congratulations 🎊... BTW I am also an internal auditor... Please share your points breakdown


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
221111 accountant general .
5th Feb lodged 
25th may co contact 
13th november Grant 
And guys i have filled the feedback on dibp site on friday and today i got the grant .. So i think it kind a worked after giving them the feedback .. So try it who are waiting from 8 months ..


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow. Congrats. Can you share the link please? DIBP feedback webpage link.



Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


Congratulations ronsingh.... happy for you!!
All the very best man!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...




Finally! I’ve been following your angst on the platform since a while now  so happy that you’ve finally gotten it 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks alot guys .. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Page...line-forms/complaints-compliments-suggestions
This is the link for feedback ..but rite now its not working ..


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mrbondi said:


> Hi all,
> Submitted my EOI on Nov 8th.
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> ACS - Positive - 0 Points
> ...


onshore or offshore ?
if onshore, any job offer ?

the above makes a difference.


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

I am currently Onshore and I am currently employed here on 457.


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> onshore or offshore ?
> if onshore, any job offer ?
> 
> the above makes a difference.


I am currently onshore and employed on a 457 visa.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


Nice to here that bro, really happy for you. Finally your wait is over!! Enjoy..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gauraveca said:


> Wow. Congrats. Can you share the link please? DIBP feedback webpage link.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

could be it!


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


Congrats buddy...finally your much awaited moment came...All the best for your future..


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi Chris -
> Even if you select VISA 190 and system shows that you have lodged with 75 points, it will not generate any Invitation to apply for VISA ,only thing it will do is will make your application visible to states and states can look at your credentials (post this they will ask you to apply for state sponsorship via email , where you will have to submit few documents like your resume English score and employment docs (and fee too for NSW ) ,once state is happy with all these docs they will sponsor you (at this stage you really have 75 points) and you will get invitation to apply (ITA) immediately.(bear in mind that once state ask you to submit document and approve the sponsorship it could take month).
> Hope it clarifies. I will suggest if you can and have room for it then increase your English score. All the best.


Thanks a lot for your clear explanation brother. I got it crystal clear now. So all i will be doing is to file a new EOI for 75 points for Victoria alone. (I have one for 189 and 190(NSW) separately)

I read somewhere that we can apply directly to Victoria with this 75 points. There was no clarity however given on that link but just thought of knowing if there are any other ways to get state sponsor application for NSW or VIC? Can you please help me on that as well.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris -
> ...


Sorry mate, couldn’t help you with VIC process ,I got sponsored from NSW and process for that is as I explained above...May be VIC sponsored members can help you in this regard..All the best


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey 190 peeps! 

I unsuspended my 190 NSW EOI that had an EOI date of Jan 2018. The reason why I suspended it was because I was hoping for 189 visa to come through in the new fiscal year at 75 pts but it looks like that won't happen until at least next fiscal year. Where do we stand currently with 190 ITA from NSW pointwise?...I've got 80 total right now for 221111. Thanks


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> hi there!
> 
> how did you know they do the employment verification? and by how the do it? thank you!


One of my ex-colleague contacted me that they received an email from DHA for confirming my position with the last employer. So it was a verification by an email which was responded the very same day. But it is taking ages to give them my visa grant


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Did they speak to you as well for verification or only called HR?


It was an email verification, not a call to my employer or me.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Today my de facto was successfully added to my application (via Form 1436). Now my MARA agent is preparing to upload all the evidence we have gathered. 

Wonder if I will still be within the departments processing times, or much longer - as long as it is a positive outcome I'm okay with anything!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys? When are the processing times expected to change this month?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys? When are the processing times expected to change this month?


Month ending 30 September 2018 was updated on 17 October 2018 - so perhaps early next week?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Month ending 30 September 2018 was updated on 17 October 2018 - so perhaps early next week?


I believe there will be a huge change in 190 and 189 this time. 189 will reduce to 6 to 8 months and 190 will become 8 to 11 months. That is what we are seeing everyday.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Today my de facto was successfully added to my application (via Form 1436). Now my MARA agent is preparing to upload all the evidence we have gathered.
> 
> Wonder if I will still be within the departments processing times, or much longer - as long as it is a positive outcome I'm okay with anything!


Thats good news PI , positive vibes . Make your evidences strong enough 

Just a doubt , were u contacted by CO or your partner was automatically added after you submitted the form ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Processing times update between 18 and 20 each month. Because of Christmas, might see longer processing times but never know

190 Vic Aprroval: 23 Oct 18 (70+5 Points)
Engineering technologist 
Visa 190 Lodged: 24 Oct 18
Onshore on 485 Visa


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

Do I need to apply directly for VIC on their website? 
According to the new process they are supposed to invite and then I can lodge an application at liveinmelbourne. Am I right? Just a bit confused here. I am onshore and currently employed on 457 Visa.
Submitted EOI on Nov 8th.
----------------------------------
ANZSCO Code - 261313
ACS - Positive - 0 Points
PTE - 90/90/90/90 - 20 Points
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
Total Points without SS - 65
189 - 65 Points
190 - 70 Points (VIC)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Thats good news PI , positive vibes . Make your evidences strong enough
> 
> Just a doubt , were u contacted by CO or your partner was automatically added after you submitted the form ?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate 

Basically I notified change of circumstances via my immiaccount (that I am no longer single).

Then I prepaid for an additional applicant via immiaccount prepay choosing Adelaide office as the processing centre. 

Then my MARA agent emailed the Adelaide office processing centre asking them to add my partner along with my signed Form 1436, signed Form 956 (nominating them as my agent), and my partners identity documents, my 190 visa acknowledgement pdf, and our civil partnership certificate - stating they would upload more evidence once my partner is added. 

Two days later a CO from the Adelaide processing centre confirmed my partner is a valid applicant and added, and also sent through bridging visa A via email for her as she is onshore. 

My MARA agent has uploaded 40/60 documents (lots of merged evidence) - leaving space to keep uploading evidence as time goes along too. 

We are in a genuine and continuing relationship, with a fair bit of evidence, but began our de facto early October, which I hope won't be an issue given the breadth and depth of evidence we have. 

Huge peace of mind having a patient, methodical, and practical (in terms of expectations) MARA agent too.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sureshconnects said:


> One of my ex-colleague contacted me that they received an email from DHA for confirming my position with the last employer. So it was a verification by an email which was responded the very same day. But it is taking ages to give them my visa grant


Thanks for your sharing friend!! one more question, have you give the email adress to DHA or they just checked it out themselves?? just wondering how deep they will go to do the experience verification.. Thanks~~


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Thanks for your sharing friend!! one more question, have you give the email adress to DHA or they just checked it out themselves?? just wondering how deep they will go to do the experience verification.. Thanks~~


don't worry!! they will give you the golden mail at any time..just need to be patient! good luck:amen:~~


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

beyond1028 said:


> don't worry!! they will give you the golden mail at any time..just need to be patient! good luck:amen:~~


Mate you just encouraged yourself, now that is some positivity right there


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate you just encouraged yourself, now that is some positivity right there




ok, i quoted myself..which means I was also encouraged now 

and good luck to you too~~


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

One Person Got VISA Grant today of 190 class who lodged visa on 28 June 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> One Person Got VISA Grant today of 190 class who lodged visa on 28 June 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yesss! And there are a couple of grants for July applicants as well! Eagerly waiting for mine 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks josygeorge, pretty & 13akber for the replies, hoping they would release the new processing times next week. 

Also calling out all Sept CO contacts, have you guys touched your 6 month mark from lodgement? I will be hitting 6 months next week. Looking at the previous trend, I'm assuming they will start looking at Sept CO contacts by next week or after *fingerscrossed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

souvlaki said:


> Congratulations on your grant! What did you provide as proof for employment?




Thanks mate~ I provided them Appointment letter/Promotion letters/R&R Letters/Payslips


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Thanks josygeorge, pretty & 13akber for the replies, hoping they would release the new processing times next week.
> 
> Also calling out all Sept CO contacts, have you guys touched your 6 month mark from lodgement? I will be hitting 6 months next week. Looking at the previous trend, I'm assuming they will start looking at Sept CO contacts by next week or after *fingerscrossed. What do you guys think?


I'm hitting six months next week too.... they should start looking by next week.
Christmas break coming in a month, Sincerely hoping we shall not move to "190 visa lodge or grant gang 2019"

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, 

With regards to uploading document in the immi account for the case officer, what all is needed for the below two:

1. Personal particulars for character assessment: What document is being referred to over here? PCC has been mentioned seperately thus this is for sure not about PCC

2. Certified copy of your birth certificate: Since the original document is withheld by the school thus I do not have it. I can share my school leaving certificate but does this suffice?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> With regards to uploading document in the immi account for the case officer, what all is needed for the below two:
> 
> ...


Form 80 for first and you can get birth certificate based on your passport (but you can confirm if it will surely work or not )


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> Form 80 for first and you can get birth certificate based on your passport (but you can confirm if it will surely work or not )


Thanks Pyajcoin. Passport has been mentioned seperately thus they are mentioning for school leaving certificate or an alternative.


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys is there any post grant thread ???


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Is there anyone who has/had their CO name Denise ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


 please let us know what was the co contact for??


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys is there any post grant thread ???


Why don't you start one!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Guys is there any post grant thread ???



Grant Came What next from my perspective
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/expats/showthread.php?t=844473&share_type=t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...


Congratulations bro..


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*Link - Entry Facilitation Letter*

Hi Guys,

Those who grants recently,. Did anyone of you received entry facilitation Letter. The content is given below. Is it IED Waiver Letter 

------
Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a SI-189 visa.
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
"8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition
applies before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your
travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
department’s website. See: www.border.gov.au
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa
holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking
in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa
validity is verified.
If you require any further assistance please email [email protected]


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Has Any Business Analyst got grant recently? Anyone pending since January/Feb.


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, 

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for VIC in October 2017 (before the change of points system from 60 to 65) for ANZSCO Code - 261314. Also I am preparing for the PTE to get the 20 which will increase my points to 70 (as of now I have 10 points in PTE). What are the chances of getting an invite then.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Myid711 said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> By the grace of God we've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have lodged 190 visa for VIC on August 13th 2018 for 261313 with 70 points.

Current visa status : received 

I would like to know how visa applications get processed either based on :
- points OR
- nationality country OR 
- offshore/onshore OR 
- occupation OR
- visa lodged date.

Another question
Could any one tell how much time is taking at present for 190 visa applications for VIC to get co contact/ grant ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> 221111 accountant general .
> 5th Feb lodged
> 25th may co contact
> ...



Congratulation Ronsingh, all the best for your life journey. You have been waiting long. We have also receive our grant letter on the same day (13 November), lodged 9th February, Co comtact 27 June. When are you heading out there? What is your EID?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Dhruva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged 190 visa for VIC on August 13th 2018 for 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


VISA grant time will depend on the strength of the documents that you have uploaded, based on what I have read before the country of citizenship could have some effect to your application( like for high risk countries could take more time) apart from that nobody can say anything about VISA processing...Also at the moment people with application in June/July are getting direct grant so you still have time for grant/CO contact (hope that it doesn’t happen as it will delay by 3 months based on current trend)...
Sit tight you will get it soon ..don’t want to discourage you but you should receive by January (that’s my most pessimistic Guess) but sooner the better...all the best...


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

VISA GRANTED

Hi everyone, 
Just want to share a great news with you - yesterday we received our long awaited golden email 

Occupation: electrician (general), points 60+5 (for state nomination)
Visa lodged: 9 February 2018
CO Contact: 27 June 2018 (for partner's pte direct email report, replied the same day)
Visa granted: 13 November

It has been a long stressful process for us. Wishing everyone lots of patience and good luck with your applications. Sooner or later you will also get the news you are waiting for.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

skorpionka02 said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Just want to share a great news with you - yesterday we received our long awaited golden email
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats Skorpionka. It’s been a very long journey for you. 

May I know when is your IED? And is it a day before your medical or PCC expiry date?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

skorpionka02 said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> ...


 Many congtmratulations to u 😊 , i am planing for early december .. My ied is 6th feb .. And what about u ?


----------



## Ronsingh24 (Jul 13, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Ronsingh24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hii guys .. With the grace of lord Mahadev , I got my Grant today .
> ...


It was for pte score ,birth certificate and pcc .


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Awaiting CO contact now for my partners HAP ID to be generated to do medicals. 

Curious to hear thoughts around asking for it to be done via the feedback form on the DHA website..?


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey all,
After filing the EOI, do I need to apply directly for VIC nomination on their website? 
According to the new process they are supposed to invite and then I can lodge an application at liveinmelbourne. Am I right? Just a bit confused here. I am onshore and currently employed on 457 Visa.
I would also like to know how much time does VIC take on a average for the invite based on my profile below. Please provide some insights if anyone have a similar profile.
Submitted EOI on Nov 8th.
----------------------------------
ANZSCO Code - 261313
ACS - Positive - 0 Points
PTE - 90/90/90/90 - 20 Points
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
Total Points without SS - 65
189 - 65 Points
190 - 70 Points (VIC)


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronsingh24 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Congrats Ron. Looking at your visa, it seems our will be getting done in next week.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

ECE_PR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Those who grants recently,. Did anyone of you received entry facilitation Letter. The content is given below. Is it IED Waiver Letter
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. And on this forum before too people have received the same.. What are your timeline?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Finally my wait is over. Received grants for four of us at 2.57 AM Indian time today. Was checking emails first thing after waking up since last few days and today was my day.

I will update the grant date in my signature and in immitracker soon, rest everything is there if anyone wants to see.

This forum has been always a huge help during this whole process. Please pm me if you need any information or any help regarding the process, will be happy to answer any queries.

Those who are waiting, I know that this wait is killing and painful, just hang in there and you all will have it eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Finally my wait is over. Received grants for four of us at 2.57 AM Indian time today. Was checking emails first thing after waking up since last few days and today was my day.
> 
> I will update the grant date in my signature and in immitracker soon, rest everything is there if anyone wants to see.
> 
> ...


Finally... Good to hear that bro.. I have read your previous posts and understand it was a very long wait for you.. congratulations.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

*Visa granted!!*

Hi All,

By Parents blessing and God's grace, I have finally received my much awaited 190 Grant.

ACT 190 ANZSCO 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Applied: 05/07/2018
Direct Grant: 14/11/2018
Applied with 80 points (75+5) ONSHORE

Thank you all for your advice's and Good luck to all those waiting.

Have faith and be positive!


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations both sumit and sandesh!!! All the best for your future.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Finally... Good to hear that bro.. I have read your previous posts and understand it was a very long wait for you.. congratulations.




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Congratulations both sumit and sandesh!!! All the best for your future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a question on my offshore experience.
I was in India from Mar2009 - Dec2011 and in UK from Dec 2011 - Mar 2013.

But when my agent did ACS he has wrongly mentioned as
India - Mar2009 - Apr2012 
Uk - May2012 - Mar 2013

and ACS has approved it.

EOI is also reflecting the same in ACS. 
but my UK PCC shows the exact date I lived in UK that is Dec 2011 - Mar 2013.
Will this difference in the dates cause any issues during my VISA processing.

Please let me know your thoughts.


Thanks,
Jack


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Finally my wait is over. Received grants for four of us at 2.57 AM Indian time today. Was checking emails first thing after waking up since last few days and today was my day.
> 
> I will update the grant date in my signature and in immitracker soon, rest everything is there if anyone wants to see.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sumit! Did you apply thru an agent?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Visa processing time changes?*

Hello everyone,

Me and my family applied for 190 on 15/8/2018 and doesn't look like we will get anytime soon. However, we intend to go back to our country next month. In case we didn't get visa yet, we dependents are planning to go. Will that affect the processing time? Will they hold until we got back or doesn't matter as long as primary applicant stays here. Kindly share your experience if anyone has any info or experience ?

Many thanks


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Dhruva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me and my family applied for 190 on 15/8/2018 and doesn't look like we will get anytime soon. However, we intend to go back to our country next month. In case we didn't get visa yet, we dependents are planning to go. Will that affect the processing time? Will they hold until we got back or doesn't matter as long as primary applicant stays here. Kindly share your experience if anyone has any info or experience ?
> 
> Many thanks


i suppose, that should not be an issue or change your timelines.
let wait for other opinion also.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

R2D2xyz said:


> Congratulations Sumit! Did you apply thru an agent?




I did it myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

*More Employment Evidence*

Congrats on your grant. 
When you say more employment evidence, what did you provide?
Asking you coz, I have uploaded all the docs, payslips, bank account statement, Offer letter, increment letter, Form 16, Income tax and Ref letter in Co letter heads from HR. Hope theese are enough?


sumitggn said:


> Finally my wait is over. Received grants for four of us at 2.57 AM Indian time today. Was checking emails first thing after waking up since last few days and today was my day.
> 
> I will update the grant date in my signature and in immitracker soon, rest everything is there if anyone wants to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question on my offshore experience.
> I was in India from Mar2009 - Dec2011 and in UK from Dec 2011 - Mar 2013.
> ...



Did your company change or you just got transferred within same company? If moved locations within same company then you might not have to redo the ACS assessment.

ACS is a careless organisation who doesn’t even look at the documents thoroughly, but this will definitely not go through in visa stage I believe.

If it’s your agent’s fault, ask him to pay for reassessment from ACS.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> When you say more employment evidence, what did you provide?
> 
> Asking you coz, I have uploaded all the docs, payslips, bank account statement, Offer letter, increment letter, Form 16, Income tax and Ref letter in Co letter heads from HR. Hope theese are enough?




Well, I provided very limited docs at the time of visa lodge- just two Reference letters and last six months payslips just to show that I am still working after the ACS assessment date. I thought these will suffice but was asked for more evidence.

Then I sent everything- Contract and relieving letters from my first company, contract letter from my current company, payslips for 8 years, pf statement for all years, bank statement with salary transactions highlighted for all years, income tax returns for all 8 years. Had nothing else to upload after this.

I recommend you to upload all or most if you are lodging for avoiding any document ask later.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats @sumitggn....finally after a long wait the day has come...enjoy the feeling

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

HamSa00 said:


> Congrats bhai....finally after a long wait the day has come...enjoy the feeling
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I need clarification on list of documents required to be submitted for employment reference.

I am not claiming any points for my experience since ACS has deducted 6 years. 
SO my question is , do I need to submit documents for proof of employment . If so , what are the documents required to submit the application.

Thanks....


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need clarification on list of documents required to be submitted for employment reference.
> 
> ...


Hi -
If you are not claiming any points for work experience,then no document will be asked as proof...this is what I have experienced...rest I will leave other forum members to share based on their personal experiences..All the best.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Finally my wait is over. Received grants for four of us at 2.57 AM Indian time today. Was checking emails first thing after waking up since last few days and today was my day.
> 
> I will update the grant date in my signature and in immitracker soon, rest everything is there if anyone wants to see.
> 
> ...


 Did they ask you bank statements or only payslips were sufficient?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Did they ask you bank statements or only payslips were sufficient?




They just sent me a list of valid documents which can be uploaded, you can choose to upload all or some of them as they don’t specifically mark all of them mandatory. 

I uploaded what I had or could obtain. I have read some people not uploading bank statements and sent only payslips and tax returns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

Delighted to inform, that we received grant (For family) on 13th November. Couldnt visit the forum as I was travelling.
Below is my time line:
Visa lodged - 3rd May
CO Contact - 20th Aug (109 days - For R&R which I didnt submit initially, No EV I believe)
Replied to CO - 30th Aug (Uploaded R&R and Latest PCC so I can get sufficient time for IED)
Grant - 13th Nov (194 days since lodged, 85 days after CO contact). Latest PCC wasnt considered.
IED - 9th Jan 2019.
Points - 65 + 5(SS-NSW) = 70

Special thanks to NB, Gunbun, Isotonic.... etc etc who all helped me. This forum is awesomely full of knowledge and of great support.
Thank you once again all.


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Congrats Skorpionka. Itâ€™️s been a very long journey for you.
> 
> May I know when is your IED? And is it a day before your medical or PCC expiry date?


Thank you. It has been 3 long years of process. Our IED is on 23 February - based on the date of our medicals.


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ronsingh24 said:


> skorpionka02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ronsingh24 said:
> ...


Thank you. Our IED is 23 February. We were also.planning at the beginning of December but decided to go after xmas. Are you heading to Sydney?


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Did they ask you bank statements or only payslips were sufficient?
> ...


 Thanks dear 😊


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello All

I have lodged 190 Visa application on 20 July. When can i expect any update form DHA? Have they started Processing July application?


----------



## Jm4862 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi all, I've been a silent observer for the last month or so and the information shared has been very useful. We finally got our grant today at 02:00 UK time.
Lodged application 26/4/18.
Co contact 14/8/18 (medicals and pcc requested)
Visa Grant 16/11/18.
To all those continuing to wait, best of luck and your time will come.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Jm4862 said:


> Hi all, I've been a silent observer for the last month or so and the information shared has been very useful. We finally got our grant today at 02:00 UK time.
> Lodged application 26/4/18.
> Co contact 14/8/18 (medicals and pcc requested)
> Visa Grant 16/11/18.
> ...


Congratulations.😊


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jm4862 said:


> Hi all, I've been a silent observer for the last month or so and the information shared has been very useful. We finally got our grant today at 02:00 UK time.
> Lodged application 26/4/18.
> Co contact 14/8/18 (medicals and pcc requested)
> Visa Grant 16/11/18.
> To all those continuing to wait, best of luck and your time will come.


Congrats all the best mate 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Jm4862 said:


> Hi all, I've been a silent observer for the last month or so and the information shared has been very useful. We finally got our grant today at 02:00 UK time.
> Lodged application 26/4/18.
> Co contact 14/8/18 (medicals and pcc requested)
> Visa Grant 16/11/18.
> To all those continuing to wait, best of luck and your time will come.


Congratulations!

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

2 x april lodgements 
1 x jun lodgements 
Grant without co contact, updated on myimmitracker for today.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

My friend lodged 189 visa on 01 Sep 2018 got CO contact on 13 Nov for Spouse IELTS.
This means 189 is moving faster than 190 now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants. Wish you all a great life down under


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Is the immiaccount webpage down? I tried to login but gives a system maintenance message


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Delighted to inform, that we received grant (For family) on 13th November. Couldnt visit the forum as I was travelling.
> Below is my time line:
> ...


Congratulations.

Did they specifically ask for RnR letter ?

I have a friend who got direct grant without RnR or SD. He had submitted payslips, tax documents and all company promotion and compensation letters. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

What is ur friends anz code?



rhapsody said:


> msrms said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 2 x april lodgements
> 1 x jun lodgements
> Grant without co contact, updated on myimmitracker for today.


May I know which application of yours was approved and the time that you lodged this application?

The reason why I ask is because I see in your signature it says onshore lodgement in October. However your post said April and Jun.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ahri said:


> May I know which application of yours was approved and the time that you lodged this application?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because I see in your signature it says onshore lodgement in October. However your post said April and Jun.


Your sherlock senses are going haywire.
These were cases reported on myimmitracker for yesterday grants.


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

mrbondi said:


> Hey all,
> After filing the EOI, do I need to apply directly for VIC nomination on their website?
> According to the new process they are supposed to invite and then I can lodge an application at liveinmelbourne. Am I right? Just a bit confused here. I am onshore and currently employed on 457 Visa.
> I would also like to know how much time does VIC take on a average for the invite based on my profile below. Please provide some insights if anyone have a similar profile.
> ...


They take 8-10 weeks to approve your nomination for Vic, for me it took the same I had same points as yours but I applied with Job contraact


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

I am claiming employment points for 3 years:

I have uploaded:

Reference Letter from the employer.
Appointment letter, increment & promotion letters.
Form 16 for all years.
Income Tax Return for last year.
Payslips for the last 18 months. 
Bank Statement of my Salary Account. (downloaded from net-banking)
PF Statement for all years. (also downloaded online)


Are they enough?


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Your sherlock senses are going haywire.
> These were cases reported on myimmitracker for yesterday grants.


Haha I am just curious because I have been tracking down the timeline so I can figure out the average processing time 

So the ones that got granted were lodged in April and June? If you don't mind, may I know which visa subclass they are?


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Delighted to inform, that we received grant (For family) on 13th November. Couldnt visit the forum as I was travelling.
> Below is my time line:
> ...


Hello ,

What is your anzco code?

Thanks


----------



## mrbondi (Nov 13, 2018)

sana0306 said:


> mrbondi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Thank you for replying.
When did you submit your EOI? And after you submitted did you submit your application for nomination on the Victorian government website directly (liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au) or did they invite you to apply for the nomination?
Also what's your current status if you don't mind sharing.Thank you. 🙂


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

190



ahri said:


> haha i am just curious because i have been tracking down the timeline so i can figure out the average processing time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

imprincek said:


> I am claiming employment points for 3 years:
> 
> I have uploaded:
> 
> ...


I would include payslips and income tax returns from the beginning of employment too.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

As per what i can see, everyone in June, July are getting their Grants in November. Any idea when I will get my grant? I applied in November


----------



## zr2064 (Aug 31, 2018)

Dear Friends,

Getting frustrated day by day. I have submitted additional medical report on 30 September 2018. As I talked with my panel doctor, my additional report is all right. But still waiting for an e-mail from the Australian visa approval authority. Do you have any idea why they are taking longer time? Is there anybody in this forum who is also facing the same?

For your information, I have applied for visa application in first week of April 2018 and my category is 190.

Thanks,

--Zahid.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Love and dad have. (#₹`~|[email protected]|¥€|`||%~`[email protected]#1322$$3*€€

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

R

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Waiting for these visas is the worst nightmare in as much as you don't want to think about it it keeps coming to your head. Am really curious as to whether they do not consider some countries because I am a Zimbabwean and from the looks of it they take the most time to approve our visas. Maybe I am wrong but I see most of the times first preference is given to countries like India. What criteria do they use? Visa lodged 5 April, CO contact 28August (additional employment evidence) Grant???


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I think CO asking for PCC in your spouse's maiden name is just a scheme to delay things further. It is as if to show that I touched this case and due to more info required now have additional 60 more days to re-visit it.

Damn frustrating with these kinds of requirements when they know that PCC in maiden name is highly unlikely and it is always as per name in the passport.


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys,

I have been granted 190 visa on 14th of Nov. 
Thank you to each one of you, who came forward to answer my every query.
Timeline in the signature.  Wish you all the best for the adventure!!


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Punekar said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been granted 190 visa on 14th of Nov.
> Thank you to each one of you, who came forward to answer my every query.
> Timeline in the signature.  Wish you all the best for the adventure!!


Hey which state you applied for ? Points , Code , offshore/Onshore?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite 
Because my agent was telling the uploaded only 
Education 
Pte 
Cv
Assessment letter acs
Passport 
And did the payment of 300 dollars should we add more documents or is it enough
He didn't upload any employment evidence will that be any problem


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Maggo1234 said:


> Punekar said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


State : Victoria 
Code: 261312
Onshore application. 

Cheers


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I applied on May 21, submitted all documents, not even got any CO contact yet (190 - NSW)



zr2064 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Getting frustrated day by day. I have submitted additional medical report on 30 September 2018. As I talked with my panel doctor, my additional report is all right. But still waiting for an e-mail from the Australian visa approval authority. Do you have any idea why they are taking longer time? Is there anybody in this forum who is also facing the same?
> 
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> I applied on May 21, submitted all documents, not even got any CO contact yet (190 - NSW)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been said by many that "no news is good news" and it might be just round the corner.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite
> Because my agent was telling the uploaded only
> Education
> Pte
> ...


Only the above mentioned documents are required, more documents will be required at the time of VISA lodegement(post NSW approves the sponsorship and you get an ITA )...


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hit the 6 month mark today, such a long wait since receiving CO contact for PCC. I just wish they were more transparent with the process. Its depressing as we pay such a hefty amount for visa application, yet they are not transparent about anything. Every morning is a new day with a hope that I will finally receive the golden email:faint:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nomaduser said:


> Hit the 6 month mark today, such a long wait since receiving CO contact for PCC. I just wish they were more transparent with the process. Its depressing as we pay such a hefty amount for visa application, yet they are not transparent about anything. Every morning is a new day with a hope that I will finally receive the golden email:faint:


If you're nearing the tail end of your global processing time - may be worth sending in an online enquiry via the DHA website to check the status / ring them up to check


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you're nearing the tail end of your global processing time - may be worth sending in an online enquiry via the DHA website to check the status / ring them up to check


Thanks pretty. I called them up but all they say is that current processing times are 7-8 months and that I have not completed 7 months They keep saying that what you can see on your account is what we can see & can't provide any additional info about the file or when CO will have a look. Sighhhh...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nomaduser said:


> Thanks pretty. I called them up but all they say is that current processing times are 7-8 months and that I have not completed 7 months They keep saying that what you can see on your account is what we can see & can't provide any additional info about the file or when CO will have a look. Sighhhh...


I would keep calling every few days - some operators have agreed to leave a note for the CO etc. Who knows how much is BS how much is true - but it might help cajole the process along

Hang in there!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would keep calling every few days - some operators have agreed to leave a note for the CO etc. Who knows how much is BS how much is true - but it might help cajole the process along
> 
> Hang in there!


Yeah I'm going to try to do the same but I just hope it won't hinder my process. Nevertheless staying positive.


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

can i upload additional documents in immiaccount after i have submitted PI button after first co contact?will this increase processing time of the application?


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> can i upload additional documents in immiaccount after i have submitted PI button after first co contact?will this increase processing time of the application?


You can upload documents after PI clicked, it will not impact your processing time there is no rule that you can’t upload documents later and my understanding is that it will be ok ..(is it still in 28 days window post CO contact if so then you should surely upload the document )...


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

No it is over 28 days.should this be problem.


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> psdrmz said:
> 
> 
> > can i upload additional documents in immiaccount after i have submitted PI button after first co contact?will this increase processing time of the application?
> ...


No it exceeded 28 days should this be a problem


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Only the above mentioned documents are required, more documents will be required at the time of VISA lodegement(post NSW approves the sponsorship and you get an ITA )...


thanks for sharing info so that wont be any problem he was telling all other doc were optional i didnt uploaded only mandatory were those 5 doc 
pte 
acs
education
passport 
cv


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

nelutla said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > Only the above mentioned documents are required, more documents will be required at the time of VISA lodegement(post NSW approves the sponsorship and you get an ITA )...
> ...


Yeah that should be sufficient confirming based on my personal experience .


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> pyajcoin said:
> 
> 
> > psdrmz said:
> ...


It shouldn’t be a problem even then , but I would let other forum member share their opinion and experience.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Yeah that should be sufficient confirming based on my personal experience .


thanks u uplifted my feeling


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

No 190 visa grants reported on immitracker today am guessing we are into another dry week ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜*


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> No it exceeded 28 days should this be a problem


No issues. We can upload documents until the grant which supports the points claimed. 

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> No 190 visa grants reported on immitracker today am guessing we are into another dry week ðŸ˜*ðŸ˜*


What we can see on tracker is that so many old lodgement cases are being updated or newly entered in tracker. This also indicates that there are so many applicants who are still not on tracker or following the forum. 

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Waiting for these visas is the worst nightmare in as much as you don't want to think about it it keeps coming to your head. Am really curious as to whether they do not consider some countries because I am a Zimbabwean and from the looks of it they take the most time to approve our visas. Maybe I am wrong but I see most of the times first preference is given to countries like India. What criteria do they use? Visa lodged 5 April, CO contact 28August (additional employment evidence) Grant???



The wait continues, same boat here. Feel your pain. Only God knows when Golden mail will come. 

Though their criteria for processing applications is very deep, mysterious and unpredictable all hope is not lost :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

One of these days will be our day 


God help us!!!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite
> Because my agent was telling the uploaded only
> Education
> Pte
> ...




You need to upload all documents validating the points you have claimed. If you are not claiming any experience points then the employment evidence is not mandatory, else it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Good news mates,
Just seen a grant updated on tracker for a Sept 1st CO contact.
Did Sept CO contacts start??

Oh god!! let this be my last week of waiting.
Mine is Sept 3rd CO contact

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

One grant of 1 Sep CO contact 🙂


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite
> ...


Iam claiming experience points but mandatory are those doc remaining are optional


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations..


hopevisa123 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> We got our visa!!!! Finally arrived after 204 days! We were beginning to give up hope of receiving it before the year was out!!
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations...


gggsssnnn said:


> Hi All
> Finally, the wait is over
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> 190 NSW 261312 75
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations...


kc_santosh83 said:


> Finally the wait is over
> Got my Diwali gift yesterday morning.
> May 14 lodged
> Aug 29 co contact
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

hopevisa123 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> We got our visa!!!! Finally arrived after 204 days! We were beginning to give up hope of receiving it before the year was out!!
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nomaduser said:
> 
> 
> > Hit the 6 month mark today, such a long wait since receiving CO contact for PCC. I just wish they were more transparent with the process
> ...


Is there a link for the online enquiry? Do you mean immiaccount. I had called them up as I crossed 8 months and rep told me that it’s still under review and he will drop a note that I called to check status to CO.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

debeash said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Did you provide Australian Police Check or got exemption? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

*Spouse Visa*

:help::help::help:Hello lovely people,

Thanks for all your help throughout my PR process.

I would like to ask you a quick question, can you suggest what would be the best way to get my wife here in Australia with full working rights?

I have heard of the process, where they get their partners on Visitor visa and then they apply dependent visa, but that process is way too long and expensive.

I would like to know if there is any alternative and quick process? FYI, I'll be getting married in April next year.

Any help and suggestions are appreciated. :help:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rmarw said:


> Is there a link for the online enquiry? Do you mean immiaccount. I had called them up as I crossed 8 months and rep told me that it’s still under review and he will drop a note that I called to check status to CO.


Yup, here you go:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SandeshShelar said:


> :help::help::help:Hello lovely people,
> 
> Thanks for all your help throughout my PR process.
> 
> ...


Any way she can apply for a GSM visa herself?

Otherwise she can apply for an offshore partner visa (309/100) - and when she gets her 309 she will be able to come to Australia with full working rights. 

The visitor visa to 820/801 visa you describe is tricky because she will have to prove that she is a genuine temporary entrant to get the visitor visa, and not have the 8503 no further stay condition to lodge the 820/801 visa.

I would consult a MARA agent for some solid pathways - even if their advice confirms the above.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi All, I have got positive assessment for Test Engineer and planning to file in March with 65 incl SS VIC. I have read that its better to go with Software Engineer rather than Test Engineer. Is it true ? Should i go for another assessment? Also, what are the chances of getting invitation with 65 as onshore candidate ?

Please help. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> Good news mates,
> Just seen a grant updated on tracker for a Sept 1st CO contact.
> Did Sept CO contacts start??
> 
> ...


That is GREAT news, mine is 6th
Hope we get it soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

We have recently lodged our 190 Visa Application. I have 2 questions:

1) Can we delete an existing uploaded document and replace with a new document in ImmiAccount? Our India PCC will expire shortly and we were wondering to get a new one which will be valid for another 1 year.

2) We have not yet completed our medicals (Health Assessment). Now that we have filed for 190 Visa, do we need to wait for the CO to be assigned and will CO generate HAP IDs for us? Or can we still go ahead with our medicals on our own?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> We have recently lodged our 190 Visa Application. I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Can we delete an existing uploaded document and replace with a new document in ImmiAccount? Our India PCC will expire shortly and we were wondering to get a new one which will be valid for another 1 year.
> 
> 2) We have not yet completed our medicals (Health Assessment). Now that we have filed for 190 Visa, do we need to wait for the CO to be assigned and will CO generate HAP IDs for us? Or can we still go ahead with our medicals on our own?


1 - No you can't delete anything from Immiaccount once it has been uploaded and submitted. If you have space to upload more documents, you can always just do so till a decision is made. Otherwise you could prepare the PCC and have it ready in case the CO asks for it. 

2 - Are you able to generate your HAP ID's / medical referral letter from the health examination tab? If no, then you will have to wait for a CO to do so I suppose. Do keep us posted if it appears.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi All, I have got positive assessment for Test Engineer and planning to file in March with 65 incl SS VIC. I have read that its better to go with Software Engineer rather than Test Engineer. Is it true ? Should i go for another assessment? Also, what are the chances of getting invitation with 65 as onshore candidate ?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Try the VIC thread if you haven't already:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year-375.html


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone!!
I have a question regarding spouse's functional english. She gave IELTS last year in July 2017 which shows she has functional english. Will it be sufficient or do they require IELTS given within the year of applying for the visa. 
However for this i have also attached school certificates confirming that mode of instruction was in english up-till her A-levels. I have also attached her A-levels results which include General Paper (GP) in which she has scored B. is this enough evidence to prove her functional english? or should i ask her to give IELTS again. 

Your response will be really appreciated.

Regards

Kash


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

devil001 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> I have a question regarding spouse's functional english. She gave IELTS last year in July 2017 which shows she has functional english. Will it be sufficient or do they require IELTS given within the year of applying for the visa.
> However for this i have also attached school certificates confirming that mode of instruction was in english up-till her A-levels. I have also attached her A-levels results which include General Paper (GP) in which she has scored B. is this enough evidence to prove her functional english? or should i ask her to give IELTS again.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for English tests it has to be within 12 months of applying - but if she has studied in English up to A-levels - then that should be sufficient given you show all years of primary school and at least 3 years of secondary school OR at least 5 years of secondary school study. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

Bossman69 said:


> Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> 
> Here is the timeline of my application:
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------

So... Today is the end of my ETA, 8 months of nothing but waiting. I know my police check has expired two months ago, and nobody contacts me for anything. I sought help from a parliament member and they called immigration for me. They said the staff of the immigration claimed that my case is still under "ACTIVE ASSESSMENT" and it would take more time to verify my overseas degrees/working experience. 

Don't know if anyone knows how would they do the reference check for my previous work and study? 

Do they verify it via email or phone call? What if any of my previous employers miss the call?

Don't really understand why would they check my experience again since I've passed my skills assessment for my claiming points. Other than informing all my previous employers about these potential reference checks, I really don't know what to do at this stage. Now I got put in the 10% that doesn't have a certain due date for my assessment. 

Should I layer up? I'm really lost.


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Bossman69 said:


> Bossman69 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I can't believe I'm still waiting for my visa-190 to be granted while most of my classmates who applied at the same time have had theirs done two months ago. Moreover, my immigration point scores is higher than most of my classmates', thus I feel a bit unfair that they have their PRs way before me...
> ...



Mate I don't think lawyering up will do you any good. I have personally crossed the 9 months( lodged Feb 16th) and have tried everything trick in the books and came back to just waiting.
Hang in there buddy


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So... Today is the end of my ETA, 8 months of nothing but waiting. I know my police check has expired two months ago, and nobody contacts me for anything. I sought help from a parliament member and they called immigration for me. They said the staff of the immigration claimed that my case is still under "ACTIVE ASSESSMENT" and it would take more time to verify my overseas degrees/working experience.
> 
> ...


Mate you were well within the stated global processing times when you petitioned your MP. 

A former visa processing officer stated on Reddit that some applicants with certain study backgrounds (e.g. chemical engineering / whatever is deemed a 'risk' at the time) will be flagged for ASIO screening, which can take some time. 

You can try calling them directly a few times till you get an operator who will agree to leave a note for your CO, and who will confirm that your application is in their system. Also some folks have used the feedback form on the DHA website to suss out as much info as possible. 

Overseas verification can be phone / email / physically in-person. Usually they will get the local High Commission to do the needful. If that is what is being done, you can imagine it taking extra long as there are more moving parts and potential bottlenecks - i.e. more people who can delay taking action due to workload / leave etc. 

If one of your previous employers are uncontactable, or provide adverse information, usually they will issue a natural justice letter where you will have an opportunity to address their concerns. 

I personally can completely understand them doing all the verification again. Most skills assessing authorities ask for the bare minimum in terms of evidence - and they all state that the final decision to award points rests with DHA. 

There have beeen visa refusal posted in this thread before of people who have had a positive skills assessment, yet DHA has refused the visa due to poor evidence to corroborate their skilled employment claims.

Unless you have good reason to believe your application is not 100% genuine in its claims, I wouldn't bother lawyering up.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes... They specifically asked for Work reference (for 2 employment out of 4) giving details of atleast 5 roles and responsibilities, person writing the reference, contact details... etc
I think, these two employment never had any R&R details. I had submitted all payslips, increment letters, bonus, experience certificate etc


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> What is ur friends anz code?


ANZSCO Code - 233214 Non - Pro Rata


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.


Congratulations - what time IST your received the email.


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

6am


loverj24 said:


> congratulations - what time ist your received the email.


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Seriously something is wrong.... Subclass 189 has already been processed until September applications!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Seriously something is wrong.... Subclass 189 has already been processed until September applications!


Pure speculation here, but I suspect it is due to the large invitation rounds and the relatively small invites by comparison for 190. 

Perhaps when Dec/Jan rolls around and they reduce the 189 invites, they will begin processing 190 faster / roundabout the same timeframe.

Interestingly 190 ought to be prioritised over 189 according to the Priority Groups (https://web.archive.org/web/2018091...e/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled)


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Pure speculation here, but I suspect it is due to the large invitation rounds and the relatively small invites by comparison for 190.
> 
> Perhaps when Dec/Jan rolls around and they reduce the 189 invites, they will begin processing 190 faster / roundabout the same timeframe.
> 
> Interestingly 190 ought to be prioritised over 189 according to the Priority Groups (https://web.archive.org/web/2018091...e/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled)


It is not speculation I believe because if you see in recent past 190 grant days less than 100days is very rare.
But for 189 it is 60 t0 90 days average for most of the cases.


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy news for Sept CO contact cases, 3rd Sept CO contact grant reported on immitracker a while ago
Waiting for mine:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> What we can see on tracker is that so many old lodgement cases are being updated or newly entered in tracker. This also indicates that there are so many applicants who are still not on tracker or following the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Hi Avinash, you should receive the golden email soon looking at the 3rd Sept CO contact grant today


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Hi Avinash, you should receive the golden email soon looking at the 3rd Sept CO contact grant today


Waiting eagerly!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Which immi tracker list are you guys checking?? I am looking at the consolidated 190 list and the last update is July 12!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Which immi tracker list are you guys checking?? I am looking at the consolidated 190 list and the last update is July 12!


They are saying about CO contacts, not lodgment.

Lodgement is June 2018.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

There is no such a reason that 190 is less prioritised than 189. 190 applicants had to pass through an extra layer which is the verification of states & territory. Hence supposed to be more reliable than only EOI declaration of 189. No idea what DHA is doing


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Why is 190 so sloww?? Isn't it having more priority that 189 ? 189 has reached October! A Case lodged in October has got a CO Contact today!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Why is 190 so sloww?? Isn't it having more priority that 189 ? 189 has reached October! A Case lodged in October has got a CO Contact today!


No one knows the answer to that question. Maybe they are luckier in their life.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Why is 190 so sloww?? Isn't it having more priority that 189 ? 189 has reached October! A Case lodged in October has got a CO Contact today!


Adding to that, 190 is staying at July first week today.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Adding to that, 190 is staying at July first week today.


Offshore/Onshore? Points and code ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Offshore/Onshore? Points and code ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No code no offshore nothing just see at the immitracker for 190 visa grant.


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Seeing 189's September applicants getting grants is so frustrating when one last CO's contact was in early august. DHa is so unfair 😢


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> There is no such a reason that 190 is less prioritised than 189. 190 applicants had to pass through an extra layer which is the verification of states & territory. Hence supposed to be more reliable than only EOI declaration of 189. No idea what DHA is doing


Infact i suppose there are much less 190 lodgements after 1st july than last year should speed up process for aug-sep and oct lodgements.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I regret applying for 190 when I could have applied for 189 2 days latter on Sep 12.
I thought 190 had priority over 189, clearly the minimum time for 190 is 4 months as opposed to 2 months for 189.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.




Congratulations !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

I lodged 190 application on 30-May and received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep. No news after that. I see few people who lodged in September / October are getting so frustrated.


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.


Congrats


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

There are 2 more grants reported on immitracker today 
Lodgement may 31: co contact sep
Lodgement july 14 : DG thats @opsoyk - congrats


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.


Congratulations man!!

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

SOL: Engineering Technologist - (Onshore)
Points: 30(Age)+ 20(Eng)+15(Edu) + 5(Local Masters) + 5 VIC SS
VIC Application: 4th Sep 2018
Invitation: 20 Nov 2018

Hey guys! I just got my invitation today through VIC SS. Planning to lodge the visa soon. I have a few questions though:

1.) I have an Immiaccount which I used to lodge my TR visa a couple of months ago. Can I use the same account to lodge my PR application for 190 visa?

2.) It says "You are invited to apply for a 190 (SAS) visa". What is SAS?

3.) I received a correspondence from skillselect which has a hyperlink: "Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist"

http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx

But the above page is broken I believe, as they have updated their website? I am aware of all the documents required but I just thought it would be a good idea to double confirm. 

4.) Also, would anyone know the validity of the Police Clearance Certificates from the following countries: 1.) India, 2.) Australia, 3.) Malaysia and 4.) China


Thank you guys for your help


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

opsoyk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By grace of Lord Krishna, I got grant email today.


Congratulations!!


----------



## skorpionka02 (Sep 29, 2018)

daous said:


> Bossman69 said:
> 
> 
> > Bossman69 said:
> ...



Hi, we also got our visa after 9 months. Although the wait and uncertainty is nerve-wracking, stay patient, positive and focused. It will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## abs_m110 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi,

I would like to share the news that I received the grant today.

Visa lodged- 18th July 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

abs_m110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share the news that I received the grant today.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

abs_m110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share the news that I received the grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## abs_m110 (Mar 1, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊 please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown




Thank you..
Occupation - 233914- Engineering Technologist
Points - 65+5
State Nominated - Victoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs_m110 (Mar 1, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> abs_m110 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys 
I need some help I just got my Pre invite from nsw and I paid 300 aud and I asked him any acknowledgement of that he is not sharing me guys how should I proceed to this please help me


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Any chance of getting ITA for 65+5 points for nominated occupation 263111, have 2 EOI's for NSW and VIC waiting since April 2018


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

bro I lodged on May 21, dont have anything yet.. hope we get it soon :fingerscrossed:




supermariobros said:


> I lodged 190 application on 30-May and received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep. No news after that. I see few people who lodged in September / October are getting so frustrated.


----------



## Amazon76 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey Gents,
I have been a silent visitor of this forum, it helped me a lot to reduce my anxiety during waiting period.
Very happy, Golden email arrived last week
Keep the faith and praying, God will fulfill you with his glory

Details:
3 years 457 VIC
55+5 Points
Electrical Engineering 233311 - Ago 2016
190 vic sponsor - EOI submission 15 April 2018
Invite 190 vic - 30 April 2018
Lodge 190 Immi 4 May 2018
CO 24 August 2018, Birth Certificates missing
August 28 files updated into immi
Granted 14 November 2018

Good luck all!
Cheers


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Amazon76 said:


> Hey Gents,
> I have been a silent visitor of this forum, it helped me a lot to reduce my anxiety during waiting period.
> Very happy, Golden email arrived last week
> Keep the faith and praying, God will fulfill you with his glory
> ...


Congrats mate

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Are they chances of getting invitation for an internal auditor with 70 +5 points ss nomination NSW


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> bro I lodged on May 21, dont have anything yet.. hope we get it soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even I lodged on May 21st and co contact sept 5th.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations! 

After successfully completing a wait of 9 months today we feel happy to announce that now the baby (PR) is overdue and expected any time. Since the time of conception, we have been hopeful of a healthy baby over anything else. Hoping now the doctors(DHA) will deliver it in our lap and will also give us a maternity leave of at least 3 months, post delivery, to cope with the excitement and bring the baby home (Australia). Thank you all the wonderful pregnant fellow immigrators. Hope your delivery will happen sometime soon too. 

Ouch.... That was a false alarm!! Sigh..


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

abs_m110 said:


> Thank you..
> Occupation - 233914- Engineering Technologist
> Points - 65+5
> State Nominated - Victoria
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Amazon76 said:


> Hey Gents,
> I have been a silent visitor of this forum, it helped me a lot to reduce my anxiety during waiting period.
> Very happy, Golden email arrived last week
> Keep the faith and praying, God will fulfill you with his glory
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

i dint even have CO contact, but I have work experience and studies in UK and India, I am assuming that is taking time. 



psdrmz said:


> even I lodged on May 21st and co contact sept 5th.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Sometime I feel like I should have just applied to Canada.. faster processing times, peace of mind.. cold maybe I could have managed..


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> I need some help I just got my Pre invite from nsw and I paid 300 aud and I asked him any acknowledgement of that he is not sharing me guys how should I proceed to this please help me


Hi
Can you share the details more
could not understand , why you paid and whom you paid and for wht?
wht he is not sharing ?

Half cooked.


----------



## SandeshShelar (Jun 25, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Any way she can apply for a GSM visa herself?
> 
> Otherwise she can apply for an offshore partner visa (309/100) - and when she gets her 309 she will be able to come to Australia with full working rights.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. what is GSM?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

SandeshShelar said:


> Thank you so much. what is GSM?




General Skilled Migration VISA aka 189/190


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Processing time has been increased to 7 months - 9 months... look like it’s 2019 when it will happen for me ..


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Day 230 still no visas for us,when we started this whole process we did not expect this at all especially after paying so much money you would wish they would give a much better service. I look at it and I think this scrutiny should come on the EOI before you spend a lot and once you get invited the process becomes faster but it is the other way you have to suffer even after you have sacrificed a lot to pay these people. You cannot even question them all you have to do is get depressed and wait. Why do they invite so much people when a lot of people are still waiting for their visas? Is this just a way of them pocketing our money? Wish I had tried Canada as well am sure they treat people with much respect.

Lodged 5 April
CO contact 27 August
Grant???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

pyajcoin said:


> Processing time has been increased to 7 months - 9 months... look like it’s 2019 when it will happen for me ..


190 it has increased now, 189 I believe it will reduce sooner or later.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EtiChi said:


> Day 230 still no visas for us,when we started this whole process we did not expect this at all especially after paying so much money you would wish they would give a much better service. I look at it and I think this scrutiny should come on the EOI before you spend a lot and once you get invited the process becomes faster but it is the other way you have to suffer even after you have sacrificed a lot to pay these people. You cannot even question them all you have to do is get depressed and wait. Why do they invite so much people when a lot of people are still waiting for their visas? Is this just a way of them pocketing our money? Wish I had tried Canada as well am sure they treat people with much respect.
> 
> Lodged 5 April
> CO contact 27 August
> Grant???


It is frustrating, but well within the global processing times they have publicly published at the time we applied.

What was your CO contact for?


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

The wait.......
The wait.......
The wait.......
The wait.......
The wait.......
The wait.......
Is killing me here guys. 
Cant focus on other things anymore, especially with the increase in Global processing time.



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

My CO contact was for additional employment evidence


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Another 3rd Sep Co contact grant being reported on immi tracker a little while ago.

Gives us hope !!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I come to this forum, read late at night when I cant sleep. Completed 6 months today with no CO contact.


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey mates!!!

God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.

I wholeheartedly thank everyone on this forum for their support and guidance during every point of process. I should thank specially everyone for always keeping up hope alive during this process, as the people on this forum shall only understand how painful it is waiting!!!!

I wish everyone waiting, receive their grant soon and suggest one thing for the process of waiting!!! Download PUBG!!! I did the same to keep my selves distracted. ;-)

Thanks and good luck everyone!!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Avinash147 said:


> Hey mates!!!
> 
> God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.
> 
> ...


Woahhh!! Congratulations Avinash!!!! Wishing you a great life down under 😉
Which state are you going to?


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> Hey mates!!!
> 
> God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.
> 
> ...


Congratz Avinash147 on your grant.,at what time IST did you get grant..


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations Avinash, it gives hope that see that See CO contacts have started to receive grants.


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Hey mates!!!
> 
> God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.
> 
> ...


Congrats Avinash all the best in OZ

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Congrats brother, wish u the best 🙂

QUOTE=Avinash147;14723250]Hey mates!!!

God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.

I wholeheartedly thank everyone on this forum for their support and guidance during every point of process. I should thank specially everyone for always keeping up hope alive during this process, as the people on this forum shall only understand how painful it is waiting!!!!

I wish everyone waiting, receive their grant soon and suggest one thing for the process of waiting!!! Download PUBG!!! I did the same to keep my selves distracted. 😉

Thanks and good luck everyone!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you all.
I received the mail around 11:00am IST

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

just saw, processing time on immi account now reads 7 - 9 months :/


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

They are just simply saying wait a bit more Grants not coming soon. Really frustrating mate 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 190 it has increased now, 189 I believe it will reduce sooner or later.


We believe both shall reduce in time.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I agree, we are all just sitting ready to book flights..




Paaz21 said:


> They are just simply saying wait a bit more Grants not coming soon. Really frustrating mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

And here I am hoping they delay my grant so I can further bolster my evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship, haha. 

Waiting on a HAP ID for my partner, hope my CO / CO team has already gone on summer holiday leave!


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Avinash147 said:


> Hey mates!!!
> 
> God has been kind enough that he heard me, happy to inform everyone that I received the grant for me, my wife and my kid just a while ago.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...enjoy your day...

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoizSherwani (Jan 5, 2018)

Guys, I got a second CO contact today and he asked me to send updated passport copies for my children (he didn't mention a reason but I am assuming it is because they are expiring the 15th of December 2018). Now my question to any experts out there is if I were to send them an updated passport copy in the next couple of days, will they continue my case immediately or will they wait for the standard 28 day turnaround time and then review if I have submitted a response. Now the reason why I wanted to ask this is I can pay an "urgent" fee and get the passports in a week or pay the "standard" fee and get it done in two and half weeks.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

It goes to the back of the queue again once you get a co contact. I’ve only seen 1 lucky case on immitracker where the guy uploaded the requested document on the day itself and got a grant a couple days later. Most cases go back to requeue till past the 28 days and the co touches your case again. 

I also received a 2nd co contact on 26 october, and am still queueing now, hoping for a miracle.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

A lot of activity today in 190 as per immitracker! Hoping that this trend continues and I get my grant soon!  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

HamSa00 said:


> Congratulations mate...enjoy your day...
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Thank u

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

I also got second CO contact on 26 October asking for spouse PCC with maiden name.


nicc227 said:


> It goes to the back of the queue again once you get a co contact. Iâ€ve only seen 1 lucky case on immitracker where the guy uploaded the requested document on the day itself and got a grant a couple days later. Most cases go back to requeue till past the 28 days and the co touches your case again.
> 
> I also received a 2nd co contact on 26 october, and am still queueing now, hoping for a miracle.


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MoizSherwani said:


> Guys, I got a second CO contact today and he asked me to send updated passport copies for my children (he didn't mention a reason but I am assuming it is because they are expiring the 15th of December 2018). Now my question to any experts out there is if I were to send them an updated passport copy in the next couple of days, will they continue my case immediately or will they wait for the standard 28 day turnaround time and then review if I have submitted a response. Now the reason why I wanted to ask this is I can pay an "urgent" fee and get the passports in a week or pay the "standard" fee and get it done in two and half weeks.


What is the price difference?

I would personally pay the urgent fee - in the off chance that the CO team is ready to grant the visa upon receiving the updated docos.


----------



## MoizSherwani (Jan 5, 2018)

The price difference is aud 70 (35 aud per child) .its small but just didn't want to throw the money if they weren't going to actually going to check the docs before 28 days.

What is the price difference?

I would personally pay the urgent fee - in the off chance that the CO team is ready to grant the visa upon receiving the updated docos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

solvaish said:


> I also got second CO contact on 26 October asking for spouse PCC with maiden name.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Same club here Solvaish. When did you lodge and when will your PCC and medical checks expire?

I'm worried that things will slow down in December and we'll end up waiting till late Jan for our grants.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Same club here Solvaish. When did you lodge and when will your PCC and medical checks expire?
> 
> I'm worried that things will slow down in December and we'll end up waiting till late Jan for our grants.


Lodged 31 March 18

PCC done 24 Feb 18

Medicals on 9 April 18.

Spouse passport expires in April 2019.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

CO Contact - 10 Oct'2018
Visa Granted - 21 Nov'2018

Thanks everyone for your guidance and support. Best wishes!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MoizSherwani said:


> The price difference is aud 70 (35 aud per child) .its small but just didn't want to throw the money if they weren't going to actually going to check the docs before 28 days.
> 
> What is the price difference?
> 
> I would personally pay the urgent fee - in the off chance that the CO team is ready to grant the visa upon receiving the updated docos.


The 28 days timeline is just what is given to applicants to respond - someone could very well look at your application as soon as you submit the required documents, and put it in the Q to be granted, or they might take a few weeks to revisit the application.

But nobody really knows.



For such a price, I would personally get it done urgently


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> CO Contact - 10 Oct'2018
> Visa Granted - 21 Nov'2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for your guidance and support. Best wishes!!


Wow. Great news! Grant for an October CO contact. Many congratulations and all the best for your future journey to Oz. Happy to hear there's now a grant for Oct CO cases.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> CO Contact - 10 Oct'2018
> Visa Granted - 21 Nov'2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for your guidance and support. Best wishes!!


We great congrats.... would you mind sharing your timeline please...


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> CO Contact - 10 Oct'2018
> Visa Granted - 21 Nov'2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for your guidance and support. Best wishes!!


Congrats


----------



## NITINVERMA85 (May 5, 2018)

Got the grant today for me, wife n daughter. Filed on 21 Sep.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got the grant today for me, wife n daughter. Filed on 21 Sep.


Heyy!! Did you Lodge your PR Application on 21 Sep ??


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got the grant today for me, wife n daughter. Filed on 21 Sep.


congrats Nitin
can you share your detail pls ?

189 or 190?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mike_alpha said:


> Heyy!! Did you Lodge your PR Application on 21 Sep ??


i suppose, he applied for 189. as per his list of posting , i could.
not sure, again

i pray that to be 190. if so, we could live with some hope now.layball:


----------



## NITINVERMA85 (May 5, 2018)

Sry, just noticed I am writing the post in 190 grp..Yes, lodged 189 visa on 21 Sep. It was pretty quick..2 months and a day



mike_alpha said:


> Heyy!! Did you Lodge your PR Application on 21 Sep ??


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations, mine too 08Oct contact, waiting eagerly


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

*Pass ETA (8 months) still waiting, what else can I do??*

So… Two days ago was the end of my ETA, 8 months of nothing but waiting. I know my police check has expired two months ago, and nobody contacts me for anything. I sought help from a parliament member and they called immigration for me. They said the staff of the immigration claimed that my case is still under "ACTIVE ASSESSMENT" and it would take more time to verify my overseas degrees/working experience. 

Don't know if anyone knows how would they do the reference check for my previous work and study? 

Do they verify it via email or phone call? What if any of my previous employers miss the call?

Don't really understand why would they check my experience again since I've passed my skills assessment for my claiming points. Other than informing all my previous employers about these potential reference checks, I really don't know what to do at this stage. Now I got put in the 10% that doesn't have a certain due date for my assessment. 

Should I layer up? I'm really lost.



Here is the timeline of my application:

Taiwanese
Electronics Engineer with 3 yrs experience: 233411,
Overseas Bachelor and Master Degree,
Tasmanian graduate,
30/09/2016: skill assessment done,
27/09/2017: got PTE 79+,
09/03/2018: got Tasmanian state sponsorship,
21/03/2018: lodged my visa-190 application,
24/07/2018: seek help from a MP to call immigration about my application,
22/11/2018: 245 days, pass ETA (8 months), still waiting…


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> So… Two days ago was the end of my ETA, 8 months of nothing but waiting. I know my police check has expired two months ago, and nobody contacts me for anything. I sought help from a parliament member and they called immigration for me. They said the staff of the immigration claimed that my case is still under "ACTIVE ASSESSMENT" and it would take more time to verify my overseas degrees/working experience.
> 
> Don't know if anyone knows how would they do the reference check for my previous work and study?
> 
> ...


The processing time is only indicative - i.e. 75% in X and 90% in Y. 

I'm still giggling at your audacity to petition a MP to advocate on your behalf after 4 months, lol. 

Also, lots of people already replied to your post, and you are just re-posting the same thing. 

Here is what I said a few pages back:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-756.html#post14721988


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Compared to the avalance of grants as reported on immi tracker yesterday, today seems pretty quiet so far.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Compared to the avalance of grants as reported on immi tracker yesterday, today seems pretty quiet so far.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yes a very very dry day


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyone has co contact jamie and recieved grant?


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> Anyone has co contact jamie and recieved grant?


My CO contact was Sarah but my grant officer is Jamie.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

Avinash147 said:


> psdrmz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone has co contact jamie and recieved grant?
> ...


Thanks for the info Avinash


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Lordgopi said:


> Compared to the avalance of grants as reported on immi tracker yesterday, today seems pretty quiet so far.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Sadly true, I was hoping to get my grant today😞

CO contact 6th sept


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Sry, just noticed I am writing the post in 190 grp..Yes, lodged 189 visa on 21 Sep. It was pretty quick..2 months and a day


That's real quick! You should definitely share insights on what and how to upload documents! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

solvaish said:


> nicc227 said:
> 
> 
> > Same club here Solvaish. When did you lodge and when will your PCC and medical checks expire?
> ...


Hey Solvaish 

Are you planning to get your Spouse passport renewed or will you wait for visa? My wife’s passport will also expire in Apr 19.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

A direct grant from July and another 3rd Sep Co contact grant being updated on tracker a little while ago.

Being a 3rd Sep Co contact myself waiting eagerly now for the email !!!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Rmarw said:


> Hey Solvaish
> 
> Are you planning to get your Spouse passport renewed or will you wait for visa? My wife’s passport will also expire in Apr 19.


I'm going to wait. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

daous said:


> Mate I don't think lawyering up will do you any good. I have personally crossed the 9 months( lodged Feb 16th) and have tried everything trick in the books and came back to just waiting.
> Hang in there buddy


Thanks for your suggestions. Have you tried to contact DHA about your case and find out why it took so long?? If so, what is the number you use to communicate with them?? I tried 131881, didn't help at all. Good luck for your grant man!!


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate you were well within the stated global processing times when you petitioned your MP.
> 
> A former visa processing officer stated on Reddit that some applicants with certain study backgrounds (e.g. chemical engineering / whatever is deemed a 'risk' at the time) will be flagged for ASIO screening, which can take some time.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, thank you so much for your sharing. You seem very knowledgeable about the visa assessment details and I appreciate your suggestions. The reason I sought help from a MP is that I am literally the last person of the whole class who is still waiting for the decision. Even for those who applied three months after me, they all got their visa-190 granted before me. I applied everything by myself without the help from any immigration agent/lawyer, and, moreover, immigration agents told me they could only help me if I withdrew my current application. So, I had nobody could help with my case. That's why I went to the MP since their office was able to make a direct to the immigration office. Looking back, I might be too hasty to ask them within the global processing time but I did get the status of my application due to their help. Otherwise, I got nothing from calling 131881. Don't know if I called the wrong number or how do you guys make a direct contact with the immigration CO???


As for the ASIO screening, it is possible but highly unlikely. My major is in digital circuit design so hopefully, they wouldn't regard my expertise as threatful as cybersecurity or chemical engineering. 

Thanks for your suggestions. It is not a good timing to take any legal action, and I probably overreacted. Without any estimated time for my visa assessment to hold onto makes me very anxious, especially when the waiting exceeds the global processing time. The only thing I imagine I could do to smoothen my overseas verification is to contact my previous employers again about the potential reference check from the AUS DHA. The DHA website has no time frame at all for those 10% applications that can't be finalized within the global processing time and endless waiting is the killer. 

(Thanks again for reply this link in the reply of yours. I didn't get any email reply until your 2nd replay of my post so I thought that nobody replied to my 1st post. Therefore, I posted the same thing again.)


----------



## daous (Nov 8, 2013)

Bossman69 said:


> daous said:
> 
> 
> > Mate I don't think lawyering up will do you any good. I have personally crossed the 9 months( lodged Feb 16th) and have tried everything trick in the books and came back to just waiting.
> ...


I have tried e-mail, phone calls that sometimes ended up with the operator saying that he will leave a note for the CO, complaint on the DHA website but at the end of the day it just comes back to simply waiting...the other alternative being to withdraw your application. Other than that, nothing else can be done.

And by the way, I have noticed that there are very few to almost none NSW ICT BA's grants since a while. Don't know if there is something about the anzc code


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

personalmailtest said:


> CO Contact - 10 Oct'2018
> Visa Granted - 21 Nov'2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for your guidance and support. Best wishes!!



Hi！congratulations! did you apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

My friend applied to NSW (Marketing Specialist) 190 on July 13 and got her grant today. My application from May 21 doesnt even have a CO contact - hers was direct grant. I just want to cry somewhere.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> My friend applied to NSW (Marketing Specialist) 190 on July 13 and got her grant today. My application from May 21 doesnt even have a CO contact - hers was direct grant. I just want to cry somewhere.


Stop feeling jealous about others grant.. you should be Happy about your friends visa and should feel positive that finally files are moving. U will also get it sooner or later


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Cant feel jealous cuz she is my oldest friend, im happy cuz now i will have a house once i move to Sydney.. crying because I have no clue when mine will come.. maybe its because work, education and PCC are from 2 different countries? (UK + India) 




NC.1984 said:


> Stop feeling jealous about others grant.. you should be Happy about your friends visa and should feel positive that finally files are moving. U will also get it sooner or later


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Got the grant today for me, wife n daughter. Filed on 21 Sep.


Wow👏 congrarts😊enjoy your moment , hope to get my grant soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

warkan said:


> SOL: Engineering Technologist - (Onshore)
> Points: 30(Age)+ 20(Eng)+15(Edu) + 5(Local Masters) + 5 VIC SS
> VIC Application: 4th Sep 2018
> Invitation: 20 Nov 2018
> ...


1 - I used the same Immiaccount I used to apply for my TR 485 visa - no issues so far  

3 - Guess that is a document checklist to guide your evidence list

4 - PCC's are valid for 12 months from date of issue for purposes of migration according to DHA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bossman69 said:


> Hey mate, thank you so much for your sharing. You seem very knowledgeable about the visa assessment details and I appreciate your suggestions. The reason I sought help from a MP is that I am literally the last person of the whole class who is still waiting for the decision. Even for those who applied three months after me, they all got their visa-190 granted before me. I applied everything by myself without the help from any immigration agent/lawyer, and, moreover, immigration agents told me they could only help me if I withdrew my current application. So, I had nobody could help with my case. That's why I went to the MP since their office was able to make a direct to the immigration office. Looking back, I might be too hasty to ask them within the global processing time but I did get the status of my application due to their help. Otherwise, I got nothing from calling 131881. Don't know if I called the wrong number or how do you guys make a direct contact with the immigration CO???
> 
> 
> As for the ASIO screening, it is possible but highly unlikely. My major is in digital circuit design so hopefully, they wouldn't regard my expertise as threatful as cybersecurity or chemical engineering.
> ...


As long as your evidence is in order, you have nothing to worry about  

The global processing time is now 7 months for 75% and 9 months for 90% - so you are within the estimated time. 

It is very easy to get paralysed with anxiety, but don't let yourself get there. Come be part of this community here where we are all waiting anxiously too - the holidays are around the corner - forget about Dec-Jan and try to enjoy the summer break.


----------



## vinpul (May 6, 2018)

Lodged 16th July
Direct Grant 22nd Nov 
Family 2 + 2

the posts here kept the sanity that all are in the same boat, so all i can say is keep the faith and May you get what you all have been striving for...


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

vinpul said:


> Lodged 16th July
> Direct Grant 22nd Nov
> Family 2 + 2
> 
> the posts here kept the sanity that all are in the same boat, so all i can say is keep the faith and May you get what you all have been striving for...


Congrats buddy!


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone else with Sept CO contact who's received a grant or still in queue?


----------



## ultramonkey313 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Thanks all for the support. I have gotten my grant today.

Regards
Daniel


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks all for the support. I have gotten my grant today.
> 
> ...




Pls share ur timeline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

nomaduser said:


> Anyone else with Sept CO contact who's received a grant or still in queue?


Sep 3rd Co contact here and waiting anxiously.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellapu (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi all,
I have got invitation for 65 points for Chef NSW.
I have claimed 15 points for 9 years experience ( with all experience which is in paper with bank account statements etc) Now working as a chef with certification-4 done from vetassess )457 visa from 7 months according to my lawyer he mentioned you did your hotel management and catering degree from India ( Having worked as Commi chef as 3 years and as a chef chef 5.2 years)
He clearly says TRA point test will deduct your 3 years experience as you haven’t done any culinary diploma full time culinary course etc he mentions you intial experience will not be consider by TRA etc.
Need your inputs what to do ?

I got regional sponsorship ship also my lawyer mentions go for regional.

Point break - Age - 30 
Education -15
Work experience -15
State sponsorship- 5


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Should I send PTE scores through Pearson account to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) or just downloading the score report and attaching that pdf to my application is good enough?


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Should I send PTE scores through Pearson account to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) or just downloading the score report and attaching that pdf to my application is good enough?


I did both..


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Bossman69 said:


> I did both..


Thanks 

Did you send it to "Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications"?


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you send it to "Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications"?


I sent mine directly to the Department as per what you have there


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> My friend applied to NSW (Marketing Specialist) 190 on July 13 and got her grant today. My application from May 21 doesnt even have a CO contact - hers was direct grant. I just want to cry somewhere.


And what do you say about me applied 9th May CO contact 22/08 for Qatar PCC on business visa which Qatar is not providing and am still nowhere.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Anyone else with Sept CO contact who's received a grant or still in queue?


I received CO contact the 13th of September. I saw earlier on Immitracker that a 13 September CO was granted today. Gives us hope


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Phy7 said:


> I received CO contact the 13th of September. I saw earlier on Immitracker that a 13 September CO was granted today. Gives us hope


Does that mean they are going to skip the rest of the people with CO contacts earlier than 13th Sept?


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Does that mean they are going to skip the rest of the people with CO contacts earlier than 13th Sept?


I think it just means that they are definitely working on September cases now  
August cases felt sporadic, so we'll see how it goes for September


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,

I have lodged my 190 visa application on 24th of July, application status still "Received". Should i expect direct grant or CO contact???

Occupation Code: 234111 (Agricultural Consultant)
Nominated by: Victoria
Points: 60+5


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Phy7 said:


> I think it just means that they are definitely working on September cases now
> August cases felt sporadic, so we'll see how it goes for September


I hope so, I had CO contact on 6th Sept, so I'm feeling miserable, just like everyone here I have invested so much time and money into this


----------



## Bossman69 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you send it to "Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications"?


Nah.. I sent it via PTE website directly to the DHA and I uploaded with an electronic copy.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm happy you got CO contact.. im hoping ill get a grant before I have to enter to activate 489 in Jan.. do any seniors know, could the delay be caused because i have a 489 grant from SA?




vijaysharma1953 said:


> And what do you say about me applied 9th May CO contact 22/08 for Qatar PCC on business visa which Qatar is not providing and am still nowhere.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> And what do you say about me applied 9th May CO contact 22/08 for Qatar PCC on business visa which Qatar is not providing and am still nowhere.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


 then what abt me march 29th lodge jul 23 co no progress from then


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Am sure the visas will come in one way or the other. The waiting is a pain but everyday brings us closer to the big day. The lord is my strength. 
Day233
Lodged 5 April 2018
CO contact 28 August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
Grant coming soon


----------



## amandr (Nov 20, 2018)

*Job code-26111- ICT Business Analyst*

Hi All, 

Can you provide an your opinion my EOI status for Victoria and NSW,, if and when can i expect an invite. Below is my points breakup:

Age:25
Qualification:15
Experience:5
Language:20
SS: 5

Total: 70
I will have additional 5 points for employment in July 2019 and i can attain 5 more points with my wife experience but have not done the assessment yet.

Please help with your opinion.

Thanks
Amand


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yellapu said:


> Hi all,
> I have got invitation for 65 points for Chef NSW.
> I have claimed 15 points for 9 years experience ( with all experience which is in paper with bank account statements etc) Now working as a chef with certification-4 done from vetassess )457 visa from 7 months according to my lawyer he mentioned you did your hotel management and catering degree from India ( Having worked as Commi chef as 3 years and as a chef chef 5.2 years)
> He clearly says TRA point test will deduct your 3 years experience as you haven’t done any culinary diploma full time culinary course etc he mentions you intial experience will not be consider by TRA etc.
> ...


Your lawyer told you the right thing.. first 3 years will be deducted.. try to get 10 points for English as well.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ultramonkey313 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks all for the support. I have gotten my grant today.
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel
congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!

good to see that Aug application started, as part of direct grant.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi Daniel
> congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> good to see that Aug application started, as part of direct grant.


Hi..what is the latest date of direct grant?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

nomaduser said:


> Anyone else with Sept CO contact who's received a grant or still in queue?




September 23 second CO contact for kids medicals and wife’s Bachelors degree transcript 

Still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Mantisandeland said:


> September 23 second CO contact for kids medicals and wife’s Bachelors degree transcript
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> ...


Did you claim partner point?


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

quang said:


> Did you claim partner point?




No partner points for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

It seems second CO contact which was very rare is quite a pattern now. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I really don't understand as to why they can't seem to identify all the missing documents the first time around. 

Seems like just another delaying tactic from the Co.


solvaish said:


> It seems second CO contact which was very rare is quite a pattern now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mantisandeland said:


> September 23 second CO contact for kids medicals and wife’s Bachelors degree transcript
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> ...


Had you already submitted those docos?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Lordgopi said:


> Well I really don't understand as to why they can't seem to identify all the missing documents the first time around.
> 
> Seems like just another delaying tactic from the Co.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk




Not sure I understand. Why would the CO want to delay it further. Wouldn’t their backlog keep increasing if they keep doing that?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

No idea bro..its just like asking for already uploaded docs during for the 1st Co contact..as was in my case. 

Its just not possible to figure out what is going through their minds..lol


abhishekshroff said:


> Not sure I understand. Why would the CO want to delay it further. Wouldn’t their backlog keep increasing if they keep doing that?


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Mantisandeland said:


> No partner points for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do you know why they required your wife's bachelor degree?


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

What is Employment verification? I have seen it a lot but dont know how they do it, what procedures/ documents are involved. Is it only applied on applicants who claim points or to anyone the officer feels like? I did not claim for work experience.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

quang said:


> So do you know why they required your wife's bachelor degree?




It’s quite common for CO to ask for academic transcripts of the partner. This is generally to prove for English competency skills


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Had you already submitted those docos?




Yes I did, but it was in .docx format, I suspect they couldn’t open it with their system so they asked for it again. I think it got corrupted in their database 

My advice mid to send all documents in pdf, Safer that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

quang said:


> So do you know why they required your wife's bachelor degree?




They say it’s part of the proof of functional English. We got Letters from both her secondary school and her university, as a result, they wanted her degree and transcripts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mantisandeland said:


> Yes I did, but it was in .docx format, I suspect they couldn’t open it with their system so they asked for it again. I think it got corrupted in their database
> 
> My advice mid to send all documents in pdf, Safer that way
> 
> ...


Oh that's a good nugget and good point - with so many versions on Word docos. 

Hope your grant is around the corner!


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! 

Please advise on the below case:

I lodged my 190 visa last week. All the PCC's were valid at the time of the application. Would that be okay? or do the PCC's need to be valid at the time when the CO looks at my application? 

The PCC's from India, Malaysia and China are going to expire early next year. I have also not visited these countries after obtaining the PCC. Would I still need to renew them?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

warkan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Please advise on the below case:
> 
> ...


It is really up to the CO mate. 

Personally I would renew them all again, to save myself the delayed grant to get them done again. It could very well be that the CO never asks for them (some applicants have reported voluntarily providing newer PCC's, but the CO choosing the initial entry date based on the expiry of older PCC's) too. 

Have you got someone in China to do it for you on your behalf? Otherwise I hear it is quite expensive going through an agency. Malaysia takes a fair bit of time although it is cheap.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It is really up to the CO mate.
> 
> Personally I would renew them all again, to save myself the delayed grant to get them done again. It could very well be that the CO never asks for them (some applicants have reported voluntarily providing newer PCC's, but the CO choosing the initial entry date based on the expiry of older PCC's) too.
> 
> Have you got someone in China to do it for you on your behalf? Otherwise I hear it is quite expensive going through an agency. Malaysia takes a fair bit of time although it is cheap.


Yeah, it looks like a lot of the times the CO contacts the applicant just for PCC? I think it would be a good idea to have them renewed early January to avoid any delays. 

Malaysia, Australia and India all take less than a month. So, that should be okay. I will apply for it this week. Have there been cases where people have been waiting for more than a year for the grant? I hope not.. 

For China, I will have to go through a friend of mine as they do not have a proper system online. It is pretty expensive but no other way around it.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

sharing the info to you guys: a NSW sub190 onshore IT 9th Aug submitter got her granted letter 1 hour ago. 

Good luck to all of us~~


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

beyond1028 said:


> sharing the info to you guys: a NSW sub190 onshore IT 9th Aug submitter got her granted letter 1 hour ago.
> 
> Good luck to all of us~~


Great news!!

Hope I get a CO contact before Christmas :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> sharing the info to you guys: a NSW sub190 onshore IT 9th Aug submitter got her granted letter 1 hour ago.
> 
> Good luck to all of us~~


Cool mate, hope that by the end of this week all mid august applicants shall get through :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

*The Waiting Continues*

Lodged Application in 3rd week of July.... Still Waiting for CO contact or hopefull ya direct grant layball:layball:


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Great news!!
> 
> Hope I get a CO contact before Christmas :fingerscrossed:


y a CO contact ?
I pary, that you should get a direct grant before christmas

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> y a CO contact ?
> I pary, that you should get a direct grant before christmas
> 
> Cheers!


I'm waiting for a CO contact to generate a HAP ID for my partner (who I added to my pending 190 application after lodging) - then my partner will be able to do their medical examinations


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

6 months completed. No grant yet or CO contact. Hope I get it this year.


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Good Luck ya... hope you get your grant soon... the waiting is really frustrating...


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> 6 months completed. No grant yet or CO contact. Hope I get it this year.


And here i am waiting for just 2 months and wishing something is round the corner. :clock:


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> 6 months completed. No grant yet or CO contact. Hope I get it this year.


In the same boat as you, going to be 3 months from CO contact also and almost 190 days from lodgement


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi All

I have applied for pre-invite on 12th Sep 2018 with 75 points for state of Victoria. From previous conversations it seems that response is not likely till December or maybe even later. Any of you if have received response to your pre-invite please add. 

Rak 

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

*190 visa NSW - Granted!*

Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!

Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days. 

NSW 190 Visa - Stream 2 - 225113
VETASSESS - Positive - 30th June 2017
PTE - Full Score '90' - 11th October 2017
EOI submitted for SA & NSW - 26th October 2017
NSW Pre-Invite - 12th April 2018
NSW Invitation - 17th May 2018
Visa Lodged - 29th June 2018
Grant - 26th November 2018

Points Break-up: Age - 25 | Qualification - 15 | Experience - 15 | English Test - 20 = 75 + SS 5 = 80


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...




Congrats man.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats dear


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

According to myimmitracker, it seems applications lodged in August 2018 are under processed now as 2 August cases got direct grant already.


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Congrats dear


Thank you


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Do we need to submit resume/ CV?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and good luck with the Move.


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

vsundarraman said:


> Congratulations and good luck with the Move.


Thank you so much


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

nomaduser said:


> In the same boat as you, going to be 3 months from CO contact also and almost 190 days from lodgement



I can understand the frustration. In my case I don't even know whats going on since they have not contacted for anything.


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! I think they compensated you for taking extra long for your invite


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Do we need to submit resume/ CV?


yes. We did and saw many before us done.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Hope at least July decision ready applications get finalised before Christmas


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Same bru, well over 6 months and not even a CO contact. hoping some new will come before Christmas. I wonder why some applications take so long. 



raj.sourabh said:


> nomaduser said:
> 
> 
> > In the same boat as you, going to be 3 months from CO contact also and almost 190 days from lodgement
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sharing in the joy of a close friend, so happy right now:

-She lodged around 20 June 2018
-CO contact in early to mid-September 2018 for Form 80
-Replied to CO in early October 2018
-Grant today (27 November 2018) for 190 visa


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sharing in the joy of a close friend, so happy right now:
> 
> -She lodged around 20 June 2018
> -CO contact in early to mid-September 2018 for Form 80
> ...


Great! Congrats to her!!!
Well there's some glimmer of hope again with your post as only DG were reported on the tracker yesterday


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

tjuneja said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been a silent spectator of this thread and your struggles and achievements have helped me sail through. I have been lucky to not have had to wait for as long as some of you after lodging my visa. And I wish for everyone to get their grants sooner than later. All the best!!
> 
> Received my Direct Grant today after 5 months - 150 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Brief summary: I've been living in Australia for a year with VISA 457. Recently upgraded my PTE to Superior(L:83,R:90,S:90,W:86) so that increased VISA 189 points to 75 and VISA 190 points to 80. ANZSCO: 261313

Does anyone know what happens if I get VISA 190 grant and I will have to leave the country for some reason before I complete my first 2 years in Australia within the nominated state? Do I lose my PR forever if that happens?

If that's the case, can VISA 189 be considered less risky for that manner. Therefore, should I stick with VISA 189 only to eliminate that risk?

What would you do if you were in my position given the fact that going back to my country may be probable on the upcoming 2 years.

Thanks a lot


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

One more 190 direct grant for 261313 code applied for the month of Aug (Aug 2nd) from china

new hope.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder what would people be doing if this group wasnt there? The process itself is a tedious one and in addition to it is an uncertainity and a complete one sided process, without scope of intimation that it becomes frustrating after an average wait of 18 months from start. Thanks to the moderators and many supportive peers for continuous guidance and positive vibes. I for one has been waiting for my grant since I lodged in Feb this year and wondrer how many are there who have similar timelines or even before me. 

Hoping is the only thing we can do. Congratulations to all who have been granted the visa.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Sometimes I wonder what would people be doing if this group wasnt there? The process itself is a tedious one and in addition to it is an uncertainity and a complete one sided process, without scope of intimation that it becomes frustrating after an average wait of 18 months from start. Thanks to the moderators and many supportive peers for continuous guidance and positive vibes. I for one has been waiting for my grant since I lodged in Feb this year and wondrer how many are there who have similar timelines or even before me.
> 
> Hoping is the only thing we can do. Congratulations to all who have been granted the visa.


Did you have CO contact and if yes then may I ask what it was for ( do mention if you got CO contact twice) . On positive note you are nearing or over 9 months of processing time so shall receive your grant email soon ..keep believing and have faith.. your wait will yield good results..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Sometimes I wonder what would people be doing if this group wasnt there? The process itself is a tedious one and in addition to it is an uncertainity and a complete one sided process, without scope of intimation that it becomes frustrating after an average wait of 18 months from start. Thanks to the moderators and many supportive peers for continuous guidance and positive vibes. I for one has been waiting for my grant since I lodged in Feb this year and wondrer how many are there who have similar timelines or even before me.
> 
> Hoping is the only thing we can do. Congratulations to all who have been granted the visa.


Hang in there buddy  

Hope you have a great holiday season Dec-Jan - and get some good news soon.


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Addition of baby in existing application*

Hello,

Apart from uploading 1022 form to add newborn baby, how can we contact CO to add baby so that medical can be done.

Does anyone have a similar situation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

M656 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apart from uploading 1022 form to add newborn baby, how can we contact CO to add baby so that medical can be done.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar situation?


You can email the CO if you have already got a CO contact.


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Addition of baby in existing application*

There is no co contact so far. Do we have any email id of the department?
Lodge Date 30th July 2018, 190.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

M656 said:


> There is no co contact so far. Do we have any email id of the department?
> Lodge Date 30th July 2018, 190.


There are a few floating around online and on forums, like gsm.allocated 

Try googling and trying your luck. Do keep us updated if you get a response


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Addition of baby in existing application*

I see you also responded to CO to add de-facto. Did you reply as one to one to CO or any generic email id?


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

240 days after lodgement and two CO contact. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

st_141 said:


> One of my friend received co contact today for medicals for 190 NSW Accountant at 80 points lodged on 16th November, 2017. So, I feel 190 is being processed.


Thanks is the date mentioned correct? Was the Visa lodged on 16 Nov 2017 or 16 Nov 2018? Did it take more than a year for the CO contact?


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Dear Friends, has anyone filed for 190 visa recently? 

Did you see any option to "Organise health Examination" after you had filed for your 190 Visa? 

Or we need to wait for the Case officer to generate HAP ID for us? How long it took for the Case officer to request for medical examination after filing the Visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

M656 said:


> I see you also responded to CO to add de-facto. Did you reply as one to one to CO or any generic email id?


My MARA agent emailed the Adelaide processing office, as that is where I sent my payment (using My Payments in Immiaccount). 

When did you upload Form 1022?


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Addition of baby in existing application*

I added form 1022 on 8th Nov 2018. Can you please confirm the email id if you have any?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

M656 said:


> I added form 1022 on 8th Nov 2018. Can you please confirm the email id if you have any?


PM'd you mate


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Just a quick question guys for the ones who have received CO contact. 
When you receive an email requesting for more information, the CO states that 'Send your response to me using the contact details provided below'. In my case, its the same & I sent an email to the general GSM allocated email. I am just wondering if any of you have received any other email addresses that directly sends the email to the CO:confused2:


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> PM'd you mate


PrettyIsotonic, I have sent you a PM. Please check.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> PrettyIsotonic, I have sent you a PM. Please check.


Replied


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, would just like to say that we received our golden email this morning.

ANZSCO: 233213 (Quantity Surveyor)
Lodged: 05 June 2018
Case Officer Contact: 13 September 2018
Responded to Case Officer: 03 October 2018 (Unabridged Birth Certificate)
Grant Date: 27 November 2018

Thanks to everyone on this forum, I had been a silent observer for quite some time, and had felt better knowing that I was experiencing the same anxiousness as everyone else!

Everyone that is still waiting - Hang in there, you will get it before you know it!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Phy7 said:


> Hi everyone, would just like to say that we received our golden email this morning.
> 
> ANZSCO: 233213 (Quantity Surveyor)
> Lodged: 05 June 2018
> ...


Congrats dear.
Unabridged Birth Certificate)
what is it ?


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi, we have a similar timeline as yours. We lodged application in April 20/04/2018, and got the CO contact on 06/07/2018 for more evidence of employment and proof for functional English for spouse. We have submitted the same on 16/07/2018. It’s more than 4 months after CO contact. Don’t understand what is going on, my mind is bursting thinking of reasons... we are total 5 applicants.. is it because of this.. why is this taking so long..any thoughts experts.

ANZCODE - 2631313 (Software Engineer)
Lodge Application- 20/04/2018
CO Contact - 16/07/2018
Grant - .?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Hi, we have a similar timeline as yours. We lodged application in April 20/04/2018, and got the CO contact on 06/07/2018 for more evidence of employment and proof for functional English for spouse. We have submitted the same on 16/07/2018. It’s more than 4 months after CO contact. Don’t understand what is going on, my mind is bursting thinking of reasons... we are total 5 applicants.. is it because of this.. why is this taking so long..any thoughts experts.
> 
> ANZCODE - 2631313 (Software Engineer)
> Lodge Application- 20/04/2018
> ...


Today or tomorrow man.:clock:


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks Man..


----------



## xuanbach65 (Jul 5, 2017)

Guys, I just got the grant 30 minutes ago. Here are my details:

190- SA onshore

12/04 lodged

09/07 CO contact for medical examination. I got a invalid HAP ID- must wait for the CO to generate a new HAP ID for me. Their mistake....

24/09 I got my new HAP ID then proceed for the health check at Bupa.

27/11 grant .

Good luck. I know what you are going through, you will get it.


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

xuanbach65 said:


> Guys, I just got the grant 30 minutes ago. Here are my details:
> 
> 190- SA onshore
> 
> ...



Congratulations Man.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Congratulations Man.


vsundarraman, Have you completed your medical examination? Was it before lodging Visa or after?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> vsundarraman, Have you completed your medical examination? Was it before lodging Visa or after?



My case is different. I did my medicals (only HIV test for me and my wife) as soon as i lodged my visa. The reason being i did my 457 medicals in April and the system took that into consideration. So in essence yes, i did medicals after lodging my visa.


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats dear.
> Unabridged Birth Certificate)
> what is it ?


Hi,
It is a Full Birth Certificate, one stating both parents names on the document


----------



## Phy7 (Nov 23, 2018)

sunny18 said:


> Hi, we have a similar timeline as yours. We lodged application in April 20/04/2018, and got the CO contact on 06/07/2018 for more evidence of employment and proof for functional English for spouse. We have submitted the same on 16/07/2018. It’s more than 4 months after CO contact. Don’t understand what is going on, my mind is bursting thinking of reasons... we are total 5 applicants.. is it because of this.. why is this taking so long..any thoughts experts.
> 
> ANZCODE - 2631313 (Software Engineer)
> Lodge Application- 20/04/2018
> ...


I am not too sure why they take longer to process some applicants than others. I would assume that they are doing background verification regarding the employment.

I hope that you will receive feedback very soon!


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I have lodged my 190 visa application State: Victoria) on 24th of July, 2018. CO contacted on 26th of November, 2018. I had already declared my wife and child as non-migrating dependents but CO is asking for my wife PCC, form 80 and Marriage certificate. These things can be arranged easily. But CO is also asking to add them to my visa application by using form 1436. The question is do I need to pay their visa fees as well? because the form says to do so. There lies another question what is the process of paying their visa fees?? Any expert advice would be highly appreciated in this regard.
Hope you all get your visa grants soon.

Regards


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Phy7 said:


> I am not too sure why they take longer to process some applicants than others. I would assume that they are doing background verification regarding the employment.
> 
> I hope that you will receive feedback very soon!


Thanks Phy7..


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

What is this nonsense. Admin please kick him out.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hahahaaaaa such a nonsense


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder what would people be doing if this group wasnt there? The process itself is a tedious one and in addition to it is an uncertainity and a complete one sided process, without scope of intimation that it becomes frustrating after an average wait of 18 months from start. Thanks to the moderators and many supportive peers for continuous guidance and positive vibes. I for one has been waiting for my grant since I lodged in Feb this year and wondrer how many are there who have similar timelines or even before me.
> ...


Thanks Mate.. Hope we meet next year in ACT..


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I wonder what would people be doing if this group wasnt there? The process itself is a tedious one and in addition to it is an uncertainity and a complete one sided process, without scope of intimation that it becomes frustrating after an average wait of 18 months from start. Thanks to the moderators and many supportive peers for continuous guidance and positive vibes. I for one has been waiting for my grant since I lodged in Feb this year and wondrer how many are there who have similar timelines or even before me.
> ...


Hey, yes I did have contact on May 29 for husband's birth certificate, which we provided in next two days. No second contact yet. Agent sent two reminder emails, once after completion of 8 months and one couple of days ago when we completed 9 months. 

Lodged on 19 feb
State - ACT
Co Contact - 29 May
Responded - 31 May
Two reminder emails
No further contact
Grant Awaited


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

hello, how can i see where our application payment has gone? i couldnt find it on our immi account. thanks fr the advice..



PrettyIsotonic said:


> My MARA agent emailed the Adelaide processing office, as that is where I sent my payment (using My Payments in Immiaccount).
> 
> When did you upload Form 1022?


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hey, yes I did have contact on May 29 for husband's birth certificate, which we provided in next two days. No second contact yet. Agent sent two reminder emails, once after completion of 8 months and one couple of days ago when we completed 9 months.
> 
> Lodged on 19 feb
> State - ACT
> ...




So I’m not the only one that has crossed 9 months? Misery surely loves company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> vsundarraman, Have you completed your medical examination? Was it before lodging Visa or after?


Hi Deepti

its all about your visa type

190 - yes. medicals would be triggered (you can trigger) after paying the visa fee and submitting the application.

189 - you can get the medicals done , before submitting the visa application.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hoping you get it soon bro



Mantisandeland said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, yes I did have contact on May 29 for husband's birth certificate, which we provided in next two days. No second contact yet. Agent sent two reminder emails, once after completion of 8 months and one couple of days ago when we completed 9 months.
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

theotherashish said:


> hello, how can i see where our application payment has gone? i couldnt find it on our immi account. thanks fr the advice..


When you use the My Payments in Immiaccount (prepay a paper application option) - you have to choose an office there.


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Guys,

Co Contacted Today.... Finally...
Asked for Spouse Functional English evidence and Kid's Health Assessment.

I have already Submitted the health Assessment details but surprisingly my kid's Health Assessment says ' Examinations Required' . Can you pls help me with this...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Guys,
> 
> Co Contacted Today.... Finally...
> Asked for Spouse Functional English evidence and Kid's Health Assessment.
> ...


Had you already submitted your kids health assessment? 

If yes, perhaps upload a receipt from the hospital. Or check with the hospital, if they have sent your kids details to DHA.


----------



## Sadiq2012 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi I just want to ask I applied 4 May 2018 NSW 190 Accounting 80 points. On 6th September CO ask me for form 80 and some other documents but after that no response from CO. What should I do


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi I just want to ask I applied 4 May 2018 NSW 190 Accounting 80 points. On 6th September CO ask me for form 80 and some other documents but after that no response from CO. What should I do


It has been 6 months - so you are within the global processing times - so well within the 75% of applications and 90% of applications processed timeline.

You could ring up the DHA helpline, and ask them if everything is ok, if you get an agreeable person on the phone you could ask them to leave a note for your CO.

Usually it seems folks hear back after 2-2.5 months when they get a CO contact. Form 80 might indicate further ASIO checks are been done. 

A friend of mine who had an early CO contact in September for Form 80, and who replied in early October, got the grant yesterday - in case that helps.


----------



## Sadiq2012 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Pretty Thanks for ur reply. What do you think should I wait few more weeks or should I call them because u said I m still in the time frame Please help Thanks


----------



## arkaonelovemanu (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi people,

I have done my PR lodgement for my 190 VIC visa on Oct-15 2018 and am awaiting grant. Now I have come to India for my annual leave(3 weeks, from Nov-11,2018). My question is should I update my form 80 (last 10 yrs address, no of times I have flown out of Aus and other relevant sections) and my passport other pages pdf to reflect the same?

P.S: Posting it here as it seems relevant although have created a thread for the same.

Cheers,
arka


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mantisandeland said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, yes I did have contact on May 29 for husband's birth certificate, which we provided in next two days. No second contact yet. Agent sent two reminder emails, once after completion of 8 months and one couple of days ago when we completed 9 months.
> ...


You bet... What's your timeline?


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Had you already submitted your kids health assessment?
> 
> If yes, perhaps upload a receipt from the hospital. Or check with the hospital, if they have sent your kids details to DHA.



Yes.. I have inquired that. I had taken my kid's X-ray in May 2018 which got expired in Nov 2018. Hence the request for a fresh Medical Examinations. This is what the hospital said...

Tough times... 4 months in waiting already... don't know how long this process is going to take....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Yes.. I have inquired that. I had taken my kid's X-ray in May 2018 which got expired in Nov 2018. Hence the request for a fresh Medical Examinations. This is what the hospital said...
> 
> Tough times... 4 months in waiting already... don't know how long this process is going to take....


I didn't know kids x-rays are only valid for 6 months.

Hang in there - have you gone ahead and done the fresh health examination for your kid?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi Pretty Thanks for ur reply. What do you think should I wait few more weeks or should I call them because u said I m still in the time frame Please help Thanks


If you are keen to get your PR quickly - then yes, no harm calling and at least checking your file is on record and everything is in order etc. 

You could even email your CO and double-check, whether they reply is another thing. 

It is really hit or miss and up to personal preference - do keep us updated though!


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I didn't know kids x-rays are only valid for 6 months.
> 
> Hang in there - have you gone ahead and done the fresh health examination for your kid?


Nope...I have not done it again yet...the CO has asked for this only today  

Apart from that...I have a different query

Functional English Evidence : I have uploaded my Spouse Degree Certificate which mentions that she completed her Degree in "English" . However I have been asked to submit additional evidence... just wondering..what else should I upload...
my spouse did not write PTE or IELTS...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Nope...I have not done it again yet...the CO has asked for this only today
> 
> Apart from that...I have a different query
> 
> ...


Sometimes I have read that CO has also asked for a transcript too.

Does your degree certificate letter state how long the course was and whether full-time or part-time (it needs to be at least 2 years, and full-time)?


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Nope...I have not done it again yet...the CO has asked for this only today
> 
> Apart from that...I have a different query
> 
> ...


Further evidence would be for Degree transcript. They need to see whether you really did attend. Information on transcript give more details. It happened to me as well, they requested wife's educational transcripts as proof of English-language eligibility. 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Nope...I have not done it again yet...the CO has asked for this only today
> 
> Apart from that...I have a different query
> 
> ...


You need to get a letter from college stating clearly the number of years and which says the medium of instruction was English. I think altogether five years are required, so you may have to get one from the school as well.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks a ton....that helps..


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*6 months without anything*

Lodged 27th May, marked 6 months and 2 days today but there isn't anything to cheer about. Don't know what the hell is wrong with my application. On top of that, it's well over 2 months after EV that took place on 17 Sept. I know it's near but I don't wanna wait till new year. Is there anyone waiting for the grant after employment verification. All the best to everyone awaiting their visa grants.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rhapsody said:


> You need to get a letter from college stating clearly the number of years and which says the medium of instruction was English. I think altogether five years are required, so you may have to get one from the school as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Either evidence of English instruction:

-all years of primary + 3 years of secondary

-5 years of secondary

-2 years of a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that was full-time

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

So good to hear confirmation about the degree transcript being asked - my partner only submitted - it is those little bits of additional info that isn't publicly available that make this forum so useful


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

14 grants reported on myimmitracker for last 2 days.
Cases from mar to aug'18, much from july'18. 
Not single reported for today


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*190 NSW Visa Granted after 3 days of CO contact*

Hello everyone,

I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.

Timeline.
SOL -Civil Engineer
Points -70 189
points -75 190
Pte -8 each (1st Attempt)
EA positive assessment - 07 March
EOI 189 & 190 -07 March
190 NSW invitation 12 May 2018
189 invitation 11 August (expired)
190 Visa lodged - 12 July
medical and PCC done before visa lodgement
CO contact 23 Nov 2018 for Australian police clearance beacuse it was expired in month of october.
New PCC uploaded - 27 Nov 2018
190 Visa granted - 28 Nov 2018 @ 3.14 pm
No of applicants -2 , onshore ,No agent,No work expereince.

Good luck to everyone waiting for their golden email.I hope everone else will get soon.


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

R2D2xyz said:


> Congratulations!! I think they compensated you for taking extra long for your invite


Lol!! Thank you so much. I was quite surprised that I even got an invite considering the occupation. Absolutely thrilled that it worked out, whatever time they took


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Hope at least July decision ready applications get finalised before Christmas


Thank you  Hope it works out for everyone here, soon!!


----------



## tjuneja (Nov 30, 2015)

nomaduser said:


> Congrats mate!


Thank you


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Paaz21 said:


> Further evidence would be for Degree transcript. They need to see whether you really did attend. Information on transcript give more details. It happened to me as well, they requested wife's educational transcripts as proof of English-language eligibility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk





VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
> The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.
> ...



Getting a Grant just within 3 days of CO contact is the best part.... Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

All of sudden the Co contact grants have jumped from 3rd Sep to 13 Sep, skipping everything in between. 

Is there a method to their madness at all ??

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
> The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.
> ...


Congratulations Mate. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
> The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.
> ...


Congrats....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## krfig (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I am pretty new to this forum. I have a question about 190 for NSW. How many times per month they send invitation and how many people per round? Cheers


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

krfig said:


> Hey guys, I am pretty new to this forum. I have a question about 190 for NSW. How many times per month they send invitation and how many people per round? Cheers


There is no invitation rounds for 190 and there is no any available data for the same. No one can predict states invitations.


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

Hi My190 visa is granted last week. 

First entry arrive by 29 Jan 2019 which is a bit rush.

I have a family of 6 (3 children and 1 infant). Does that mean I have to bring the entire family with me before 29 Jan to make first entry? Or can the main applicant go alone?

Also I had signed a health undertaking for my 2 children. We are required to contact the health undertaking service when we arrive in Australia within 4 weeks. Are we obligated to do that now as it is a short trip.

As this is a rushed trip, what other things should I do there during the short trip?


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

Name of the CO? 
Was the same CO sent you the mail for the PCC and the grant notification?


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*grant*



VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
> The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.
> ...


""
Name of the CO? 
Was the same CO sent you the mail for the PCC and the grant notification?""


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Happy to announce that i got my direct grant today. I thank everyone here and i hope all the aspirants get their grants soon. Timelines are in my signature.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Loverj24 said:


> Happy to announce that i got my direct grant today. I thank everyone here and i hope all the aspirants get their grants soon. Timelines are in my signature.




Hey Loverj24, could you please share your timelines here? Your signature is not visible on the Tapatalk app!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Loverj24, could you please share your timelines here? Your signature is not visible on the Tapatalk app!




Okie. Just saw it on immitracker. 23rd July lodgement 
How many applicants in your visa?


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

abhishekshroff said:


> Okie. Just saw it on immitracker. 23rd July lodgement
> How many applicants in your visa?


Me - wife and a kid


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Loverj24 said:


> Me - wife and a kid




That’s nice. We are the same as well. Lodged on August 1st. Hopefully our grant is around the corner as well! Congratulations and enjoy this moment. All the best for your journey ahead 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

abhishekshroff said:


> That’s nice. We are the same as well. Lodged on August 1st. Hopefully our grant is around the corner as well! Congratulations and enjoy this moment. All the best for your journey ahead
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Yes you will get it soon. I was closely following immitracker and was sure i will get it today. If all your documents are in order you will get it within 130 days.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a CO contact on 3/11/2018 asking for PCC in wife's maiden name. Was just wondering if CO would have checked all the documents and sent email for Maiden name or will they now check the rest of the documents after my reply?
This wait is killing me and hence these obnoxious questions.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I got a CO contact on 3/11/2018 asking for PCC in wife's maiden name. Was just wondering if CO would have checked all the documents and sent email for Maiden name or will they now check the rest of the documents after my reply?
> This wait is killing me and hence these obnoxious questions.


Did you able to provide the document required by the CO? I got CO contact for the same but couldn't get it so just sent an explanation. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

solvaish said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > I got a CO contact on 3/11/2018 asking for PCC in wife's maiden name. Was just wondering if CO would have checked all the documents and sent email for Maiden name or will they now check the rest of the documents after my reply?
> ...


To which mail id,did you reply on this


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I did the way our few forum members had done. Tried taking the PCC, sent emails to Indian Embassy and got a written mail that it is not possible to give in maiden name. Sent that email and explanation that it is not possible along with proofs



solvaish said:


> Did you able to provide the document required by the CO? I got CO contact for the same but couldn't get it so just sent an explanation.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I submitted via the migration website attaching the documents asked.



psdrmz said:


> To which mail id,did you reply on this


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Happy to inform i just received my grant today lodged 21st May,co contact sept 5.wishing you all get the grant at the earliest.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> Hi Happy to inform i just received my grant today lodged 21st May,co contact sept 5.wishing you all get the grant at the earliest.




Congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead! What was the CO contact for?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## psdrmz (Nov 9, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> psdrmz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Happy to inform i just received my grant today lodged 21st May,co contact sept 5.wishing you all get the grant at the earliest.
> ...


PCC already uploaded and send PTE score report through pearson site


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

psdrmz said:


> Hi Happy to inform i just received my grant today lodged 21st May,co contact sept 5.wishing you all get the grant at the earliest.


Congrats mate. I lodged my application on 30-May, so your grant is giving me a lot of hope ray2:


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*I have been waiting for almost 12 months for my 190 visa! and still waiting!*

I submitted the ACT 190 visa application on the *4th of Jan 2018.
*
I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.

The last system update on my immi account was on the *17th of August 2018. 
*

The status had been changed to* "further assessment"*

After that, I have not been receiving any update. Wondering if that is normal?

My wife and I are already frustrated, we are waiting to get marry after the visa grant.

GOD BLESS...


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Just a small note to update the forum that we have received our grants today 29/11/2018 for 190 NSW. Thank you all for sharing and guiding. 

I have also a sad news with this is my husband has not been granted the visa. Prime applicant + 3 children have been granted. No reason has been mentioned just listed the visa excluding my Husband. We have not claimed his points. Do you guys see any reason? What should be the next step as the immi account status is finalized.

Experts please share you thoughts and advise..

ANZCODE - 261313
Visa Lodge 190 NSW - 20/04/2018
CO Contact - 16/07/2018
Visa Grant - 29/11/2018


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Maybe you can send an email requesting for the reason of rejection or consider partner visa for your husband?



sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a small note to update the forum that we have received our grants today 29/11/2018 for 190 NSW. Thank you all for sharing and guiding.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a small note to update the forum that we have received our grants today 29/11/2018 for 190 NSW. Thank you all for sharing and guiding.
> 
> ...




I just wish the notification email for him is little delayed to be transmitted. For any reasons if the department do not wish to provide for an applicant they have to send the correspondence for that since an application being submitted together with fee. If you don’t get by tomorrow, I suggest give a call. 

This is my personal view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application on the *4th of Jan 2018.
> *
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
> 
> ...





RockyRaj said:


> I just wish the notification email for him is little delayed to be transmitted. For any reasons if the department do not wish to provide for an applicant they have to send the correspondence for that since an application being submitted together with fee. If you don’t get by tomorrow, I suggest give a call.
> 
> This is my personal view.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Rocky Raj , @Ahri ..


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ahri said:


> Maybe you can send an email requesting for the reason of rejection or consider partner visa for your husband?




Why to jump into requesting reason for rejection when such communication the primary applicant had not received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Thanks @Rocky Raj , @Ahri ..




Was the CO contact related to your husband? If not I feel nothing to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Was the CO contact related to your husband? If not I feel nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted for spouse Functional English proof, against that we provided PTE score.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I have applied for 190 vic on 25th sept for me as main applicant and my wife and 2 year daughter as dependents. We proceeded medical as next step. However we had frank discussiom with bupa medical examiner regarding my daughter that she was having speech delay. Later i received a further medical examination request for my daughter requesting from pedatrician. We attended pediatrician and she said my daughter have some symptoms of autism spectrum disorder. So she suggested to do something and come for follow up examination after 3 months. If someone have any idea please let me know how will this affect me as main applicant and for herself as well. Meanwhile if i have case officer contact requesting her medical ( expecting in dec or jan), what happens because her next followup appointment is in march. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Why to jump into requesting reason for rejection when such communication the primary applicant had not received.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I misread her post.

Sorry @Sunny


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> CO contacted for spouse Functional English proof, against that we provided PTE score.




I know it would be difficult for you until you receive the grant for him. Give them a call tomorrow. You shall be getting for him soon. Please share that happy message also with us here. All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application on the *4th of Jan 2018.
> *
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
> 
> ...


Hi DJ, 

Almost same case with us. Applied for visa on 19 feb. Status is further assessment still. No update whatsoever. I think since this is ACT it is taking much longer than Vic or NSW. Wonder when will there be sun shining upon us.. 

Whats your occupation?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Experts please advise:

My agent lodged my Visa application on 26 Nov '18. It includes me and my spouse. Now our HAP ID's have been generated and the referral letters contain our passport numbers. Now my wife will be receiving a new passport next week since she changed her address after marriage and also added my name in her passport. 
My question is, do I generate new HAP iD for my wife with her new passport? Or do I just go ahead with her medicals and update the passport number later using form 1022. 
I understand that my agent is wise enough and will take care of this matter, but I would still like to get a second opinion just in case...

Much appreciated,


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

We lodged the 190 visa on 11th Aug 2018...saw a grant on immitacker for the same date but for a different state and job code.. I'm a 261313 software engineer category with 80 points.. This wait is making me anxious.. I come to this forum every hour to see updates.. A big congratulations who've already been granted the visa..
I pray that the rest of us waiting get it soon too.. What do you guys think.. Will I get it before the holidays.. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello everyone, would very much appreciate your help with this. 

Does anyone knows if it's possible to add de facto partner on 190 visa after lodging the application considering being nominated by NSW as a single person? 


Can I add him straight into the application or most important after the lodgement as we do not have enough time to collect all the documents as a proof of de facto in between this 60 days.


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> Almost same case with us. Applied for visa on 19 feb. Status is further assessment still. No update whatsoever. I think since this is ACT it is taking much longer than Vic or NSW. Wonder when will there be sun shining upon us..
> 
> Whats your occupation?


Accounting mate, what do we do? I have gotten so many friends who lodged their visa later than I did, and still got their visa approved before me. 

It has been alomost 12 months....


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

dj123 said:


> Accounting mate, what do we do? I have gotten so many friends who lodged their visa later than I did, and still got their visa approved before me.
> 
> It has been alomost 12 months....


some of my friend got their ACT 190 visa approved in less than 2 months.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dande australia said:


> Hello everyone, would very much appreciate your help with this.
> 
> Does anyone knows if it's possible to add de facto partner on 190 visa after lodging the application considering being nominated by NSW as a single person?
> 
> ...


Yes you can mate.

You need to submit a Form 1022 (or via Immiaccount) change of status from "never married or in de facto" to "in a de facto relationship" - if you haven't declared your partner as a non migrating member of your family unit. 

Then submit a Form 1436 after paying for your partner via "My Payments" in Immiaccount. Basically, My Payments -> Manage Payments -> Pre-Pay Paper Service -> Pre-Pay Additional Applicant Paper Service -> (my MARA agent said the processing office doesn't matter, I chose Adelaide). 

Then my MARA agent emailed DHA with a copy of Form 1022, Form 1436 (now signed and dated and with the payment receipt number), the additional applicant receipt, my passport and my acknowledgement received pdf, my partners passport. Two days later DHA added my partner to my Immiaccount. After that we uploaded all our relationship evidence to her section on my Immiaccount. 

We are now waiting for a CO to get in touch and request my partners medical check up. 

My understanding is, for GSM visas, you need to prove you are de facto at the time of decision, not time of application - probably best to check this with a MARA agent. 

When did you enter a de facto, and what evidence do you have so far?


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes you can mate.
> 
> You need to submit a Form 1022 (or via Immiaccount) change of status from "never married or in de facto" to "in a de facto relationship" - if you haven't declared your partner as a non migrating member of your family unit.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your prompt response @PrettyIsotonic! You are amazing for replying so soon and so detailed. 

Ok, so I was worried as in the application for NSW nomination you need to declare if you have dependant as they need to decide on sponsorship for more than one person. That was my biggest concern. 

Our de-facto relationship is actually second concern since we live separately. He lives in Australia on a student visa (we met there while i was travelling) and I am back in Europe because I didn't have other than e-visitor visa until I got invited for this visa.

We are in a relationship around 1,5 years and lived continuously 3 months together in Australia (leased the apartment together) and in between were meeting around the world. 

Now I am planning to go on e-visitor again and we'll register de-facto relationship in Australia as he lives there for more than a year. That is the key evidence we need to get to wave 12 months condition of living together. 

We have pictures, daily whats app calls, I was living with his mother in Europe for 2 months learning his language this summer. We do not have financial part sorted yet either but we'll do the account in Australia.

As well I was thinking to get MARA agent but don't know of any in my country honestly. 
Yes and I still haven't submitted my own application so I was thinking to hurry up to Australia to register de-facto and then put my partner straight in it with mine. 

Happy for you that you managed to do it successfully! Ah, and so you do not submit the details of the relationship until they ask you. Gottcha.


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

dande australia said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt response @PrettyIsotonic! You are amazing for replying so soon and so detailed.
> 
> Ok, so I was worried as in the application for NSW nomination you need to declare if you have dependant as they need to decide on sponsorship for more than one person. That was my biggest concern.
> 
> ...


Oh, and something more, in case they do not accept the evidence for de facto, they reject both applications, right? And how are you evidences so far?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

I am very much delighted to share this information.

Got a direct grant mail now for me, wife and 1 kid. My IED is 16Jul19

This direct grant was not possible without the help from this forum. This is a massive forum which helps a lot.

I got the mail at 6.36AM IST.

Remaining details in my signature.

Thanks once again to everyone and best wishes for those who are waiting.

Be calm, you will get it.

Best Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Experts please advise:
> 
> My agent lodged my Visa application on 26 Nov '18. It includes me and my spouse. Now our HAP ID's have been generated and the referral letters contain our passport numbers. Now my wife will be receiving a new passport next week since she changed her address after marriage and also added my name in her passport.
> My question is, do I generate new HAP iD for my wife with her new passport? Or do I just go ahead with her medicals and update the passport number later using form 1022.
> ...


Waiting the new HAP ID is just waisting time.. perhaps another 3 months waiting or even more...I would go straight do the medical tests, then update new passport ..just my opionion mate..


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mahaindia said:


> I am very much delighted to share this information.
> 
> Got a direct grant mail now for me, wife and 1 kid. My IED is 16Jul19
> 
> ...


congrats !

Happy to see grants , to see something is moving from 190 and eagerly waiting for that day !


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> I am very much delighted to share this information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Maharajan,

Congratulations on receiving the grant! All the best for the journey ahead 
Could you please share your timelines here? Not able to see your signature through the app! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello 190grant waiting guys~~

here just sharing some thoughts on pushing them fasten the processing.

since it seemed 190 processing had been suspended for almost 2 months (still stucked in late June last week), and meanwhile 189 had go rapidly straitforword to October applications, but according to DHA official processing timeframe 190 would be much faster than 189...so during last two weeks, some of our 190 applicants made frequent complaints and then we saw their processing moveing a bit ahead early this week. cheers!!! So, does this mean our complaints work ???

but unluckily, it seems stuck again now... what if we do complaints again and even more??? would it bring back the huge 190 granted letters again??? 

what do you think guys? the waiting is really painful..its not reciprocal but only leaving us here waiting despairing..hope there's something we can do to work things positively.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dande australia said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt response @PrettyIsotonic! You are amazing for replying so soon and so detailed.
> 
> Ok, so I was worried as in the application for NSW nomination you need to declare if you have dependant as they need to decide on sponsorship for more than one person. That was my biggest concern.
> 
> ...





dande australia said:


> Oh, and something more, in case they do not accept the evidence for de facto, they reject both applications, right? And how are you evidences so far?


Hey - regarding MARA agents - they don't have to be in your country, I do everything with my MARA agent via phone / email. Feel free to PM me if you would like their info, I would highly recommend them. 

Also, I'm unfamiliar with the NSW nomination process - but as far as DHA is concerned, you can add an additional applicant to you 190 while your visa is processing via Form 1436. 

To be added to your application, according to the Migration Regulations as far as I am aware, you just have to have paid for an additional applicant - that's all. If you have registered your relationship, it will meet the requirements of being in a 12 month de facto relationship (living together is a component of that, but doing so for 12 months is not a requirement, just not being apart on a permanent basis). 

When did your partner lodge their 190? In case it helps, it took about 4 weeks for our registration certificate to arrive - of course you can apply without it, as long as it is supplied before a decision is made on your application. 

You will still need good quality evidence of the financial, social, household, and nature of your commitment. So if you have only recently opened a joint bank account / hardly use it - it will likely be given low weight. It is about the holistic picture  

Just to add to this, this MARA agency quotes a visa refusal (Nov 2017 post) stating:

"In a recent case from the Department of Immigration, the decision-maker said (and I quote): “I give little weight to a registration of relationship certificate given how easy it is to obtain”. In this case, one party was not in the country when the relationship was registered. However, they registered their relationship nonetheless." 

Source: https://www.freedommigration.com/wha...a-application/

So I would highly recommend you run your evidence by a MARA agent. 

Regarding the visa being refused, there are a few circumstances that will result in that happening as far as I am aware:

1 - If the primary applicant meets all the requirements for a 190 visa, but the secondary applicant fails the health assessment and character assessment - both applicants may be refused.

2 - If the primary applicant does not meet all the requirements for a 190 visa, both applicants may be refused.

3 - If the primary applicant meets all the requirements for a 190 visa, but the delegate isn't satisfied that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship - the primary applicant may be approved, and the secondary applicant may be asked to withdraw their application / the secondary applicant may be refused. 

If you are interested in reading more, I've resorted to reading AAT (administrative appeals tribunal) decisions on partner visas (you can see I have searched "820 visas" and sorted by "date"):
AustLII: 612 documents found for (820 visa )

The tribunal states what weightage they give on certain evidence, and why - although in most cases it is all about the complete picture.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> congrats !
> 
> Happy to see grants , to see something is moving from 190 and eagerly waiting for that day !


Thank you Bro

As said, be focused and relaxed, your day will come


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hi Maharajan,
> 
> Congratulations on receiving the grant! All the best for the journey ahead
> Could you please share your timelines here? Not able to see your signature through the app!
> ...


Thank you Abhishek

My timelines are as below.


Code 233512 | Mechanical Engineer |
Age 25 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points | Experience 15 points |
Total 70 Points with SS

VIC 190 EOI DOE 02/03/2018
Applied for VIC SS 12/03/2018 
Approval / ITA VIC 05Mar18 - asked for CV; 13Mar18 appln confirmation
PTE-A 12Feb2018 LRSW4 80,79,79,78 
Invitation: 03Jul18
Visa Lodged: 27Jul18
Medicals completed: 18Aug18
Visa Grant: 30Nov18


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Grant for my husband*

Grant 30/11/2018
Visa lodge -15 Aug
Medical 22/Aug/2018


He is QLD 190

Other Special Scientist 

We don't have account on Immitracker, so sharing here i it helps. 

Hope rest of you get it as quick as us.

Thanks heaps for the company through this journey. It has given us ideas of where we stand in queue. 

And yes it is a direct grant. Look luck peeps. It moving fast


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

Silent member.

Logged in 3rd week July'18
For 190 NSW Stream 2
Direct grant on 30/11. 

Thanks and all the best to all who are still waiting 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Congratulations buddy! Just hoping and praying that we hear from them soon! This wait is excruciating


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Grant 30/11/2018
> Visa lodge -15 Aug
> Medical 22/Aug/2018
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info 
Stress Reliever


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a small note to update the forum that we have received our grants today 29/11/2018 for 190 NSW. Thank you all for sharing and guiding.
> 
> ...


Any news buddy? Did you get the grant for your husband ?


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Grant 30/11/2018
> Visa lodge -15 Aug
> Medical 22/Aug/2018
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!! are you onshore or offshore applicants?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Congrats!!!!! are you onshore or offshore applicants?


We are onshore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sunny18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a small note to update the forum that we have received our grants today 29/11/2018 for 190 NSW. Thank you all for sharing and guiding.
> 
> ...


There will always be a visa refusal decision record - are you sure your agent didn't receive it, if you didn't?

Was your husband part of your member of family unit in your application - and marked as a migrating member?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

beyond1028 said:


> Hello 190grant waiting guys~~
> 
> here just sharing some thoughts on pushing them fasten the processing.
> 
> ...


Who told 190 is prioritized than 189. Check priority processing times, 189 is given priority over 190.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Who told 190 is prioritized than 189. Check priority processing times, 189 is given priority over 190.




Nope. 190 is given a higher priority than 189 when it comes to processing priority


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. 190 is given a higher priority than 189 when it comes to processing priority



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/priority-processing


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> Who told 190 is prioritized than 189. Check priority processing times, 189 is given priority over 190.


190 is prioritised over 189:

"The priority processing arrangements apply to applications for the following visas:

Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
Points-tested skilled migration.
Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
all other applications.
Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group."

Since the DHA website was changed recently, lots of pages have got new URL's but here is the old link that was live about 2 weeks ago:
https://web.archive.org/web/2018091...e/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Any news buddy? Did you get the grant for your husband ?


Sorry mistake


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/priority-processing




You just proved my point. As per the website you’ve provided 190 is priority #3 and 189 is priority #4


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/priority-processing


You quoted the new link - it is there too:

"Where there is very high demand for places under the Migration Program, processing priority is given to applicants who have the most compelling claims in terms of the government's policy priorities.

The current processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

applicants sponsored under the Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme
applicants sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme
applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency *aka 190*
applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) *aka 189*
all other applications
Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group."

The bolding is my own above.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 190 is prioritised over 189:
> 
> "The priority processing arrangements apply to applications for the following visas:
> 
> ...



I would love to agree prettyisonic but I do believe they have changed that with the new 11th rounds.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I would love to agree prettyisonic but I do believe they have changed that with the new 11th rounds.



When I brought this up with my MARA agent. She said that they had gotten a mail from the DHA saying that there’s been a lull in the processing of 190 as they were having some technical issues that have now been sorted. She said that she wasn’t at liberty to go into any details about it. But suffice to say that it’s all sorted now and it’s going to go back to how it was before


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I would love to agree prettyisonic but I do believe they have changed that with the new 11th rounds.




And I think you’re mistaking invitations and grants. We are talking about the priority with respect to issuing grants. Invites are completely dependent on the states and hence you can’t even compare the two


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> I would love to agree prettyisonic but I do believe they have changed that with the new 11th rounds.


It has been largely consistent that 190 is processed faster than 189 (even after the 11th round changes) - more recently 189'ers who lodged in Aug/Sep have been getting grants quicker (at least from this forum and Immitracker), but I think this is a short-term project to manage the visa pipeline (my speculation).

If they have changed their priority processing for skilled migration visas, it certainly hasn't been made public. 

They have however omitted the below from the new link:
"Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order."

So who knows!

I'm just glad to be in the system :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> And I think you’re mistaking invitations and grants. We are talking about the priority with respect to issuing grants. Invites are completely dependent on the states and hence you can’t even compare the two


I was going off the summary section there in their literal order. Nonetheless 189 stands at end of September whereas 190 is at August begining.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I was going off the summary section there in their literal order. Nonetheless 189 stands at end of September whereas 190 is at August begining.




Yup! I know! That’s because of the “technical glitch” that they had in October. Hence the skew in the normal processing times 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> When I brought this up with my MARA agent. She said that they had gotten a mail from the DHA saying that there’s been a lull in the processing of 190 as they were having some technical issues that have now been sorted. She said that she wasn’t at liberty to go into any details about it. But suffice to say that it’s all sorted now and it’s going to go back to how it was before


good news buddy!! hope 190 processing will be back on nomal track very soon~~


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

breaking news: 20/9 190 onshre lodgementer granted just now!!!!


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> breaking news: 20/9 190 onshre lodgementer granted just now!!!!


Where did u see that update.. Can't see anything on immi tracker..


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Where did u see that update.. Can't see anything on immi tracker..


it was a classmate of one of my friend, he just told me.


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> breaking news: 20/9 190 onshre lodgementer granted just now!!!!


Which state are you talking about? 

Regards
Rak

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

Any updates anyone saw on 190 from state of VIC for pre-invites? Site shows no update since Aug 2018.

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> When I brought this up with my MARA agent. She said that they had gotten a mail from the DHA saying that there’s been a lull in the processing of 190 as they were having some technical issues that have now been sorted. She said that she wasn’t at liberty to go into any details about it. But suffice to say that it’s all sorted now and it’s going to go back to how it was before


Ohhh... Spicy news. Hope that was the reason for the slow down.


----------



## sunny18 (Jun 24, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> I know it would be difficult for you until you receive the grant for him. Give them a call tomorrow. You shall be getting for him soon. Please share that happy message also with us here. All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri

We wrote the mail to gsm.allocated about the missing partner visa after paying the fee as advised.

I wish all in waiting for their speedy grants and success for new endeavors. See you guys in other threads..😁

My time line.
ANZCODE - 261313
Visa Lodged - NSW 190 20/04/2018
CO Contact - 16/07/2018
Grant - 29/11/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sunny18 said:


> Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri
> 
> We wrote the mail to gsm.allocated about the missing partner visa after paying the fee as advised.
> 
> ...


Phew, thank goodness! 

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super ! 
All the very best. That would be a happy news for your family and to enjoy the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

tashilay said:


> beyond1028 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!!!! are you onshore or offshore applicants?
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

sunny18 said:


> Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri
> 
> We wrote the mail to gsm.allocated about the missing partner visa after paying the fee as advised.
> 
> ...



Yayyy that's an awesome news! I wish you all a great adventures and new life in Australia!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sunny18 said:


> Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri
> 
> We wrote the mail to gsm.allocated about the missing partner visa after paying the fee as advised.
> 
> ...


Happy for you.
good to see and i have been following your case from last few days.

Enjoy


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> breaking news: 20/9 190 onshre lodgementer granted just now!!!!


Whoa, that's great to hear. May I know which state, which occupation, and onshore or offshore, and single applicant or there is/are sub applicant/s as well?


----------



## somaswa (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi All, I have been a silent reader of this forum.

Happy to announce that I’ve got a 190 direct grant today along with the grants for my wife and Kid. 

Anzsco: Analyst Programmer 
Visa lodged: 3rd Aug ‘18
State: VIC


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

somaswa said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent reader of this forum.
> 
> Happy to announce that I’ve got a 190 direct grant today along with the grants for my wife and Kid.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

sunny18 said:


> Hurray! I just got the grant for my husband.. thanks forum for being support. Special mention @RockyRaj and @Ahri
> 
> We wrote the mail to gsm.allocated about the missing partner visa after paying the fee as advised.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*I have been waiting for almost 12 months for my 190 visa! and still waiting!*

I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.

I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.

The last system update on my immi account was on the 17th of August 2018. 


The status had been changed to "further assessment"

After that, I have not been receiving any update. Wondering if that is normal?

My wife and I are already frustrated, we are waiting to get marry after the visa grant.

GOD BLESS...


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Do you think the Immigration progress will be slow down during Christmas/ NYE period?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> vsundarraman said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to agree prettyisonic but I do believe they have changed that with the new 11th rounds.
> ...


Can they divulge such information.. Strange...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

But good news for me..


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey - regarding MARA agents - they don't have to be in your country, I do everything with my MARA agent via phone / email. Feel free to PM me if you would like their info, I would highly recommend them.
> 
> Also, I'm unfamiliar with the NSW nomination process - but as far as DHA is concerned, you can add an additional applicant to you 190 while your visa is processing via Form 1436.
> 
> ...


Super useful! Thanks a lot! Good to know these things specially about refusal. We will try to sort more things as it is not straight forward relationship case but at the end I was applying cause he is there. I couldn't live in Australia without visa and he is studying so he couldn't be back. Problem is that there are no specifically shared finances but we'll hope they will take in consideration that there was no specific need for that. 

Ok, I need that MARA agent, lol, i don't know how to send PM here. Think i need to post in forum certain number of times to be able. I would really appreciate the contact. 

I haven't lodge my 190 yet. And I used to think I have to prove everything the moment i apply and we won't have time to do that registration while both in Australia. Plus I do not know how credible is to put him now straight in application as I didn't declare him in EOI nor in NSW nomination application which was a month ago and not much changed. Thinking simply to lodge and go to Australia on e-visitor, so we'll spend 2 more months together, register so it adds up to the proof. And then add him. huh. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozjono (Jun 11, 2018)

I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, I’d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ozjono said:


> I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, Iâ€d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo



Congrats!
Please be kind to share with us your ANZSCO code, Onshore or Offshore and dependents if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dande australia said:


> Super useful! Thanks a lot! Good to know these things specially about refusal. We will try to sort more things as it is not straight forward relationship case but at the end I was applying cause he is there. I couldn't live in Australia without visa and he is studying so he couldn't be back. Problem is that there are no specifically shared finances but we'll hope they will take in consideration that there was no specific need for that.
> 
> Ok, I need that MARA agent, lol, i don't know how to send PM here. Think i need to post in forum certain number of times to be able. I would really appreciate the contact.
> 
> I haven't lodge my 190 yet. And I used to think I have to prove everything the moment i apply and we won't have time to do that registration while both in Australia. Plus I do not know how credible is to put him now straight in application as I didn't declare him in EOI nor in NSW nomination application which was a month ago and not much changed. Thinking simply to lodge and go to Australia on e-visitor, so we'll spend 2 more months together, register so it adds up to the proof. And then add him. huh. :fingerscrossed:


That sounds like a plan - I've PM'd you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ozjono said:


> I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, Iâ€d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo


Awesome! I'm an August 21 lodge date, hope I get a CO contact soon!!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome! I'm an August 21 lodge date, hope I get a CO contact soon!!




And I’m an August 1st lodgement case. I’m just praying I get it soon!  planning to move in this month itself!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys, I have a silly doubt. I’ve applied for my visa through a MARA agent. And it has been applied through the immiaccount of the agent. Now, would I also be emailed a copy of the grant or would it go only to the agent?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Guys, I have a silly doubt. I’ve applied for my visa through a MARA agent. And it has been applied through the immiaccount of the agent. Now, would I also be emailed a copy of the grant or would it go only to the agent?




You can check with your Mara agent that did he given your email I’d in the application.
Because the grant will send to registered email I’d only which was given in the immi account.

If you have username and password of immi account then you can check the status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Nope. It’s in the email account of the agent. What she told me is that they have a different immiaccount with multiple applications on the account. Not just mine. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. It’s in the email account of the agent. What she told me is that they have a different immiaccount with multiple applications on the account. Not just mine.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Then asked them to check your immi account status of your application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Yup! That’s what I’m doing. But it’s kinda rude to keep asking them the status everyday


----------



## Ozjono (Jun 11, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Ozjono said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, Iâ€d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo
> ...


321211 General mechanic. 70 points inc the 5 for NSW state sponsorship. No dependents, just me 😊


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ozjono said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, Iâ€d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo
> ...





abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. It’s in the email account of the agent. What she told me is that they have a different immiaccount with multiple applications on the account. Not just mine.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Did you get nomination approval email in your email account, if yes it means your email address is attached. In mine case, i got nomination email from australian government but i am going though agent.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I'm an August 21 lodge date, hope I get a CO contact soon!!
> ...



I am an August 25th, hope to get grant before new year🤔😁..


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I lost my hope...placed feedback on DHA and called several times but til now no CO contact, no grant..
Lodged on 18/01/2018..

They all the time replied me it's an waiting game..But only God knows how much time I have to wait..

Is there any one like me? May be not!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> I lost my hope...placed feedback on DHA and called several times but til now no CO contact, no grant..
> Lodged on 18/01/2018..
> 
> They all the time replied me it's an waiting game..But only God knows how much time I have to wait..
> ...


Did you have any CO contacts? 

If no, perhaps your application was flagged for further checks by ASIO, or verification of other aspects of your application was delayed by other parties.


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*I have been waiting for almost 12 months for my 190 visa! and still waiting!*



masumbibm said:


> I lost my hope...placed feedback on DHA and called several times but til now no CO contact, no grant..
> Lodged on 18/01/2018..
> 
> They all the time replied me it's an waiting game..But only God knows how much time I have to wait..
> ...






I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.

I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
First time is 5th of April , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.

Second time is 14th of June, asked for my updated passport, as my passport expired.

​

The last system update on my immi account was on the 17th of August 2018.

The status had been changed to "further assessment"

After that, I have not been receiving any update.

​

Wondering if that is normal?

My wife and I are already frustrated, we are waiting to get marry after the visa grant.

GOD BLESS...


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

I applied for my 190 visa in October. I am yet to take my medical check. Pcc had been uploaded. Just wondering if it's okay to wait until a CO requests for it. Still no CO assignment


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello expats,

Do you have any idea about the duration of the Christmas vacation for DIBP???? Will it affect the processing timing for different types of visas???


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Manji said:


> I applied for my 190 visa in October. I am yet to take my medical check. Pcc had been uploaded. Just wondering if it's okay to wait until a CO requests for it. Still no CO assignment


It's fine to wait until CO asks to get medicals done if you are not in rush to obtain the Grant.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I have applied for 190 vic on 25th sept for me as main applicant and my wife and 2 year daughter as dependents. We proceeded medical as next step. However we had frank discussiom with bupa medical examiner regarding my daughter that she was having speech delay. Later i received a further medical examination request for my daughter requesting from pedatrician. We attended pediatrician and she said my daughter have some symptoms of autism spectrum disorder. So she suggested to do something and come for follow up examination after 3 months. If someone have any idea please let me know how will this affect me as main applicant and for herself as well. Meanwhile if i have case officer contact requesting her medical ( expecting in dec or jan), what happens because her next followup appointment is in march.
> Thank you very much.


Hi,

I have sent you a personal Message. Please go through it and we can discuss further.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Nope. It’s in the email account of the agent. What she told me is that they have a different immiaccount with multiple applications on the account. Not just mine.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Why don't you import application on another immiaccount and create a mirror account. That ways you will be updated on all messages/updates.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear prettyisotonic,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, til now no CO contact.

What does it mean by ASIO check?

How much average time will be required for ASIO check or other party checks?

Thanks in advance..

Masum


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear prettyisotonic,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, til now no CO contact.
> 
> ...


You still waiting for grant ??


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Dear prettyisotonic,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, til now no CO contact.
> 
> ...


I think your case is under security check.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

dj123 said:


> masumbibm said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my hope...placed feedback on DHA and called several times but til now no CO contact, no grant..
> ...


We all are in the same boat. My agent has sent two emails till now. Now, i will send feedback through the website. May be in this week itself. Afterall, what else csn we do. Pay them through our nose and still wait for an outcome, a reply. This is just so very unfair, keeping people in dark.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Dear prettyisotonic,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, til now no CO contact.
> 
> ...


ASIO = Australian Security Intelligence Organisation

Sometimes applications are referred to them for further security checks


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys....

CO contacted me last week for further clarifications on spouse Functional English.I have uploaded the requested documents. The Email from GMS.*** says that the application will be revisited only after the document provision period (28 days) is lapsed. is this a hard and fast rule ? or any chances of CO getting back with further queries if any or grant before this time ?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> CO contacted me last week for further clarifications on spouse Functional English.I have uploaded the requested documents. The Email from GMS.*** says that the application will be revisited only after the document provision period (28 days) is lapsed. is this a hard and fast rule ? or any chances of CO getting back with further queries if any or grant before this time ?


Depends on CO
recently, we have a case in this Link only, where Co asked for a document, document was provided the next day, the next day after providing the document, the Grant came out.

How lucky he is. 

dont know, how the process is defined.


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I didn't know kids x-rays are only valid for 6 months.
> 
> Hang in there - have you gone ahead and done the fresh health examination for your kid?


I spoke to the medical center where I underwent the health Examinations for my daughter.. They confirmed me that they supplied all the information to DHA in May 2018.

Dropped an Email to CO on 29th mentioning the HAP id , saying that we already had our Health Assessment.

The "Actions Required" tab initially displayed "Health Examination" link. Now that is disabled and I could see the latest status as " Examinations in Progress ". I wonder does that mean that I have to undergo Health Examinations again or the department is reassessing the previous results now... did this happen to anyone before ? Any clue ?

Thanks
Srikanth


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> I spoke to the medical center where I underwent the health Examinations for my daughter.. They confirmed me that they supplied all the information to DHA in May 2018.
> 
> Dropped an Email to CO on 29th mentioning the HAP id , saying that we already had our Health Assessment.
> 
> ...


Hard to know what is happening Srikanth - but I think you have done the needful. The department / its processes aren't fool proof - mistakes do happen.

Rest assured if you have done everything by the book and been transparent etc. you should have a favorable outcome. 

Hope they reexamine those results and find nothing wrong, and don't get you to re-do them again. 

Do keep us updated


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ozjono said:


> I lodged my 190 application on 22nd August, I’d already completed my police check, attached form 80 and then just had the medical which I had on 31st October - processing time was still showing 7-9 months yesterday. Just recieved an email granting my visa. Entry by August 2019, I better get packing! Woohooooo


congratulations!!! what an exciting news!! it seems they are moving fast on 190 now!!! are you onshore or offshore ? thanks~


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment. 

Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


Fantastic buddy!!! you've got the fedback as well!! are you onshore or offshore??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

beyond1028 said:


> Fantastic buddy!!! you've got the fedback as well!! are you onshore or offshore??


We are both onshore mate


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!




Lucky bum! I’m still waiting for something...anything 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


some progress as expected by you.
i remember, you were asking for CO contact before Christmas. 

Enjoy


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Lucky bum! I’m still waiting for something...anything
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Feeling incredibly lucky mate - but hope you are near a decision being made. It seems August lodged applicants are being granted / getting CO contact. 

I'm guessing you have provided everything required / recommended?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> some progress as expected by you.
> i remember, you were asking for CO contact before Christmas.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks buddy.

Hoping my partner can get an appointment this month - and a decision before March 2019 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Feeling incredibly lucky mate - but hope you are near a decision being made. It seems August lodged applicants are being granted / getting CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you have provided everything required / recommended?




Yes mate! You’re blessed indeed  

Well, I have included absolutely everything that my MARA agent had asked me to. Including PF statements, salary slips, bank statements highlighting salary credits, form 26, etc etc. Besides, I have been through an extensive and thorough investigation by Engineers Australia and have registered in the National Engineers Registry. Have submitted character certificates from all countries we’ve lived in. Letter from spouse’s university about being a student from year xxx to year yyy and medium of instruction being English, and also the transcripts of the course. We renewed our passports just a couple of months before submitting the EOI. So, they are valid for about 9 years. Not sure if there’s something else I could do.  

Just praying that it’s decision ready and that I’ll get the grant soon. I intend to travel by the end of the year. Just hoping that I’m able to honour that! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes mate! You’re blessed indeed
> 
> Well, I have included absolutely everything that my MARA agent had asked me to. Including PF statements, salary slips, bank statements highlighting salary credits, form 26, etc etc. Besides, I have been through an extensive and thorough investigation by Engineers Australia and have registered in the National Engineers Registry. Have submitted character certificates from all countries we’ve lived in. Letter from spouse’s university about being a student from year xxx to year yyy and medium of instruction being English, and also the transcripts of the course. We renewed our passports just a couple of months before submitting the EOI. So, they are valid for about 9 years. Not sure if there’s something else I could do.
> 
> ...



Make Sure that you have the Service Certificates are uploaded.
I have missed the letter from University for Functional English validation... Have uploaded it again after CO contact and waiting now...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hopefully you will get a direct grant..Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Does 190 need reporting to sponsor State after grant?*

Just wondering if we are supposed to inform sponsor State after the grant? We are QLD.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Just wondering if we are supposed to inform sponsor State after the grant? We are QLD.




Yup. You are required to inform them of the status of your grant. This is AFAIK. I’m planning on informing them as soon as I get the grant and when I go there and rent a house. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


Grant soon, mate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes mate! You’re blessed indeed
> 
> Well, I have included absolutely everything that my MARA agent had asked me to. Including PF statements, salary slips, bank statements highlighting salary credits, form 26, etc etc. Besides, I have been through an extensive and thorough investigation by Engineers Australia and have registered in the National Engineers Registry. Have submitted character certificates from all countries we’ve lived in. Letter from spouse’s university about being a student from year xxx to year yyy and medium of instruction being English, and also the transcripts of the course. We renewed our passports just a couple of months before submitting the EOI. So, they are valid for about 9 years. Not sure if there’s something else I could do.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have done the needful mate - here's to hoping you can jump on a plane by the end of the year


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

24 th and 25 th August's lodged applications, got grant from Tas and NSW..🙄. QLD Government is very slow😌😔


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys what's DIBP's contact number regarding first entry waiver?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ellay said:


> 24 th and 25 th August's lodged applications, got grant from Tas and NSW..🙄. QLD Government is very slow😌😔


Does the processing time depend on the state which has sent the invitation???? I believe not.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Does the processing time depend on the state which has sent the invitation???? I believe not.




The state has no bearing on the processing speed of the application. The number of applicants to NSW and VIC are definitely much higher than QLD. Which is why you won’t see too many QLD grants. Hoping that they speed up the pipeline before the Christmas holidays set in! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


Congrats mate..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone please let me know if we need to update the HAP Id in the application and how? 

I generated the HAP IDs after submitting the application and the results have been updated immiaccount site, but couldn't find the HAP IDs linked in the application

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


Congratulations PrettyIsotonic! Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hard to know what is happening Srikanth - but I think you have done the needful. The department / its processes aren't fool proof - mistakes do happen.
> 
> Rest assured if you have done everything by the book and been transparent etc. you should have a favorable outcome.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!!!!! I am glad your case is moving 


Also guys, so my passport expires in June 2019. Do you reckon I need to renew it now or wait until the grant and renew it? I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Also guys, so my passport expires in June 2019. Do you reckon I need to renew it now or wait until the grant and renew it? I am an onshore applicant.


Shall be done after grant or by apr 2019 is what one will advice.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if we need to update the HAP Id in the application and how?
> 
> ...


I did the same, once meds update said no action required.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Shall be done after grant or by apr 2019 is what one will advice.



Thanks himsrj


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I did the same, once meds update said no action required.


Thanks mate, could you please let me know how to update the application with the HAP ids

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm waiting for a CO contact to generate a HAP ID for my partner (who I added to my pending 190 application after lodging) - then my partner will be able to do their medical examinations


I have also added my spouse to my lodged 190 on 2nd May got acknowledgement on 12th July..No CO contact for Medicals until Oct ....I emailed [email protected]. they enabled his Hap id next day itself so got the medicals done for him and my newborn....


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks mate, could you please let me know how to update the application with the HAP ids


Once was updated in health assessment tab that no action required. Than i left it as it is.

If you expand the tab beside your name, it states all health examinations for specified visa sub class have been finalised + this that.


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

M656 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apart from uploading 1022 form to add newborn baby, how can we contact CO to add baby so that medical can be done.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar situation?


Hi I have included my newborn to my 190 on 24th oct 2018, i suggest you to email newborn's passport n birth certificate to [email protected], they have included him the very next day once included u can email [email protected] requesting to enable hap id.....even they reply instantly...I emailed them on 25th oct they enabled hap id on 26th oct


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hey Everyone

Aug 3, 2018 QLD lodged Visa Application got grant today.
Occupation 233512
Got info from immitracker.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 QLD lodged Visa Application got grant today.
> Occupation 233512
> Got info from immitracker.


Hurrayyy! That's a great news. All the best for your future


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome buddy! Congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead! I’m just behind you in the queue! Hope to hear something good this week 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 QLD lodged Visa Application got grant today.
> Occupation 233512
> Got info from immitracker.


Grants for 24th and 25th Aug on immi tracker... I'm an 11th August.. Should I be worried...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

hibamenai said:


> Grants for 24th and 25th Aug on immi tracker... I'm an 11th August.. Should I be worried...


Not everyone in Aug has got their visa grant don't worry. still, June applicants are also getting grants.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Im May 21, not even CO contact yet..



hibamenai said:


> erjaspal75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everyone
> ...


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 21 Aug lodgement date here, got CO contact today (3 Dec) with a HAP ID for my partners medical assessment.
> 
> Exactly 3 weeks after she was added to my application - progress!


So glad to hear that things are moving after you added your partner. You seem to have chosen a very good agent to do it 🙂

I lodged on 13 August and haven't heard anything yet but it could be any day now. It's a bit nerve-racking when applications lodged on the same day and even later have already got grants but I guess it depends on which CO you are assigned to.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Finally our wait is over....

We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Finally our wait is over....
> 
> We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.


Congrats dear.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> So glad to hear that things are moving after you added your partner. You seem to have chosen a very good agent to do it 🙂
> 
> I lodged on 13 August and haven't heard anything yet but it could be any day now. It's a bit nerve-racking when applications lodged on the same day and even later have already got grants but I guess it depends on which CO you are assigned to.




I understand how you feel. We have applied on 1st August and have not heard anything yet. It’s really nerve-racking  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Finally our wait is over....
> 
> 
> 
> We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.




Congratulations buddy!! All the best for your journey ahead. What time did the mail come in for you? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Finally our wait is over....
> 
> We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.


Congratulations dear.😊


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats dear.


Thanks!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Pace has picked up, good for all.
But all oct applicants should go to snoozefest till feb i guess, like me.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congratulations buddy!! All the best for your journey ahead. What time did the mail come in for you?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks buddy! It came around 5 AM IST.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

ellay said:


> Congratulations dear.😊


Thank dear!


----------



## Hi_2018 (Oct 14, 2018)

Happy to share I got my 190 Visa Grant !!

Thank you all for your valuable advise.
I wish and pray for your speedy grant.

Below are details

Offshore
Project Administrator - 511112
Lodged - 23/05/2018 for NSW
IMMI Commence Email - 11/09/2018
Direct Grant - 04/12/2018
IED - 14/06/2019

Updated Immi Tracker



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Extremely happy to share that we have received our golden email today.
I am a silent observer of this thread. But let me tell u that this thread has given us huge moral support during this period between application and grant.

Below is my timeline in detail :

Accounts general - 221111
Skills assessment from CA ANZ - 15th Jan 18
EOI - 30th Jan 18
190 ITA - 2nd Feb 18
190 approval - 23rd March 18
Visa application - 10th May 18
Docs uploaded - 20th May 18
CO contact for Form 80 and Australian value statement - 7th Aug 18
Response to CO - 9th Aug 18
Grant - 4th Dec 18
IED - 12th Arp 19

Good to see that things are moving. All the best to all those who are waiting for their grants.. Hang around the golden email is on the way.

Cheers!!
-Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

M656 said:


> ""
> Name of the CO?
> Was the same CO sent you the mail for the PCC and the grant notification?""


Scott from Adelaide GSM office


----------



## Vishrant (Apr 21, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> Extremely happy to share that we have received our golden email today.
> I am a silent observer of this thread. But let me tell u that this thread has given us huge moral support during this period between application and grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail :
> ...


Congratulations mate...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I just checked my email before going to bed and found my 190 direct visa grant!! It was sent today before 1pm and I had totally missed it!

I'm very happy and relieved because I was about to apply for a Bridging visa B to be able to visit my family for Christmas but now I don't need one. I am now free to come and go whenever I need to 🙂

I lodged my application on 13 August 2018. I'm an electrician and am onshore. I was nominated by NSW.

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their grant. It's been great being a member of this forum and finding help and support whenever I needed it.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I just checked my email before going to bed and found my 190 direct visa grant!! It was sent today before 1pm and I had totally missed it!
> 
> I'm very happy and relieved because I was about to apply for a Bridging visa B to be able to visit my family for Christmas but now I don't need one. I am now free to come and go whenever I need to 🙂
> 
> ...


Many Congrats!!
Going to bed, dropped right in to congratulate you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> I just checked my email before going to bed and found my 190 direct visa grant!! It was sent today before 1pm and I had totally missed it!
> 
> I'm very happy and relieved because I was about to apply for a Bridging visa B to be able to visit my family for Christmas but now I don't need one. I am now free to come and go whenever I need to 🙂
> 
> ...


Dude this is fantastic news!! Congrats  looks like August lodged cases are getting direct grants / CO contact


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Finally our wait is over....
> 
> We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.


Congrats bro! I'm very close to your timeline, I hope my application dovetails yours and is granted at the earliest.layball:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I just checked my email before going to bed and found my 190 direct visa grant!! It was sent today before 1pm and I had totally missed it!
> 
> I'm very happy and relieved because I was about to apply for a Bridging visa B to be able to visit my family for Christmas but now I don't need one. I am now free to come and go whenever I need to 🙂
> 
> ...


how you can sleep today? congrats dear and enjoy the day.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I just checked my email before going to bed and found my 190 direct visa grant!! It was sent today before 1pm and I had totally missed it!
> 
> I'm very happy and relieved because I was about to apply for a Bridging visa B to be able to visit my family for Christmas but now I don't need one. I am now free to come and go whenever I need to 🙂
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Grant ! Thank you for your support on the forum as well.


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Dear Forum members, I have one question on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, few pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

chaps said:


> Dear Forum members, I have one question on attaching documents. I am primary applicant with 2 dependents. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have uploaded RNR letters, tax documents, few pay slips for the three companies I have worked with. Unfortunately, I have uploaded single pay slips and consumed all the available slots (60 attachments). Now I want to upload Bank statement and PF statement just to avoid CO contact. Since I don't have space in main applicant's attachment, can we upload the main applicant documents in the dependent's document list by providing any means of communication or mentioning on the file name. thanks for your response


I doubt that you can upload primary applicant documents under dependent and relate. Check with DHA support requesting their view on the scenario. 

I have read that CO can increase the limit of the documents if need be, but that would call for a CO contact and potentially delay the Grant.

It's better to check with support if you wish to upload it up-front.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly. 

Congrats to all who have got grants today. Anyone with Feb timeline here still waiting for a grant?


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Finally our wait is over....
> 
> We got the much awaited grant email today. Thanks to everyone for all the valuable suggestions and Good luck to everyone waiting for theirs. It will come soon.


Congratulations!! When did you receive your immi commence e-mail?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly.
> 
> Congrats to all who have got grants today. Anyone with Feb timeline here still waiting for a grant?


Hang in there buddy

Saw a 189'er who lodged in Feb and still waiting in the other thread


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
Does our application status change from "received" to finalized or something directly from lodge to grant, or is there any intermediate stage like "with assessor" or something? Forgive my naivete but I was wondering if my status would change at all or remain "received" all along till the final decision.
Thank you


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly.
> 
> Congrats to all who have got grants today. Anyone with Feb timeline here still waiting for a grant?


Can you please share that link? I'm still waiting lodged on 31 March 18.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Does our application status change from "received" to finalized or something directly from lodge to grant, or is there any intermediate stage like "with assessor" or something? Forgive my naivete but I was wondering if my status would change at all or remain "received" all along till the final decision.
> Thank you


Hi Shahid! 

Mine is still received and the same from the day i applied in Aug.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

new is that

i can see Sep 2nd application for 190 cleared , for VIC

good to know, they have already started Sep application.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Is there any chances VIC 190 261314 software tester with 65 including SS. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Is there any chances VIC 190 261314 software tester with 65 including SS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




There isn't a realistic chance primarily with low points and secondly with software tester profile. Haven't seen a software tester being invited for a long time now.

If you haven't already assessed, try different avenues of increasing points if possible.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> There isn't a realistic chance primarily with low points and secondly with software tester profile. Haven't seen a software tester being invited for a long time now.
> 
> If you haven't already assessed, try different avenues of increasing points if possible.


have got assessment and currently onshore. Yup trying for 20 but looks difficult. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Maggo1234 said:


> have got assessment and currently onshore. Yup trying for 20 but looks difficult.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You can do it mate. 

Check out the PTE thread - a community of support and resources in one place. All the best.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> new is that
> 
> i can see Sep 2nd application for 190 cleared , for VIC
> 
> good to know, they have already started Sep application.


I saw too, dont know what about the rest of August's applicants🤔🤔🤔😔😌


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi Shahid!
> 
> Mine is still received and the same from the day i applied in Aug.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

solvaish said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly.
> ...


Here it is https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly.
> ...


Thank you pretty for the motivation. Will meet in ACT when I come there


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

Finally I got my Grant today.....Alhamdulillah....
VIC -- Systems Analyst
Lodged on 17th Jan 2018
Co Contact on 22nd June for Spouse Functional Eng Proof
Added Newborn on 25th Oct 
Medicals on 31st Oct 
Grant 4th Dec 2018

Good Luck to all those waiting ,,,,May Allah make your waiting period easier....Hope you get your Grant soon


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

sana0306 said:


> Finally I got my Grant today.....Alhamdulillah....
> VIC -- Systems Analyst
> Lodged on 17th Jan 2018
> Co Contact on 22nd June for Spouse Functional Eng Proof
> ...


Congrats brother


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you pretty for the motivation. Will meet in ACT when I come there


Good you did that even I am from Jan 17th 2018,, Even I lodged a feedback on 3rd Dec stating that please ensure the previous files are cleared first and then only make the later dates available for assessment...Ppl who are waiting are exposed to lot of stress and depression and upon submission of feedback you guys say 15 days to address your feedback but no response even after that.....
so they replied to me saying that my file is continuing to be processed @ 8.30am IST and sent me a Grant @ 9.44am.....Hope even u get ur grant soon


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Today lodged feedback on the DHA's website. Let's see if we are third time lucky or not. 2 reminder emails by our agent and one try from our side directly.
> 
> Congrats to all who have got grants today. Anyone with Feb timeline here still waiting for a grant?


No use of reminder emails they dont consider, just leave a suggestion or feedback on DHA website...did the same got my grant on 4th Dec, lodged on 17th Jan 2018.....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sana0306 said:


> Good you did that even I am from Jan 17th 2018,, Even I lodged a feedback on 3rd Dec stating that please ensure the previous files are cleared first and then only make the later dates available for assessment...Ppl who are waiting are exposed to lot of stress and depression and upon submission of feedback you guys say 15 days to address your feedback but no response even after that.....
> so they replied to me saying that my file is continuing to be processed @ 8.30am IST and sent me a Grant @ 9.44am.....Hope even u get ur grant soon


Thanks for sharing what you wrote - and congratulations


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello Friends,
Happy to inform you i have received my 190 Direct grant on 27 November. Best of luck all friends who are waiting for grant.

Application lodged - 20 July
State - QLD
Grant - 27 November


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> Congrats bro! I'm very close to your timeline, I hope my application dovetails yours and is granted at the earliest.layball:


You will get it soon mate. As they say, no news is good news. With so much delay it should be a direct grant as was in my case. Hang in there.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

R2D2xyz said:


> Congratulations!! When did you receive your immi commence e-mail?


Sep 14th


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

*Direct Grant after 192 days!*

Hello Guys,
I am extremely delighted to share that I have been granted my PR along with my wife today (5th Dec, 018) after 192 days of lodgement. This forum was helpful in numerous ways and I can't thank you enough for providing valuable information during the application stages. For those of you expecting a grant email, I would like to wish them good luck and recommend them to have patience. That is your greatest strength I reckon. My details are as below:
Lodgement: 27th May 2018
State: NSW
Individual Points 70
Employment Verification: 17th Sept, 018
Grant: 5th Dec, 018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sureshconnects said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am extremely delighted to share that I have been granted my PR along with my wife today (5th Dec, 018) after 192 days of lodgement. This forum was helpful in numerous ways and I can't thank you enough for providing valuable information during the application stages. For those of you expecting a grant email, I would like to wish them good luck and recommend them to have patience. That is your greatest strength I reckon. My details are as below:
> Lodgement: 27th May 2018
> State: NSW
> ...


Congrats! Early Christmas present 

Care to share about the employment verification / how you got to know about it?


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats! Early Christmas present
> 
> Care to share about the employment verification / how you got to know about it?


Thank you. I had claimed 5 points for 4 years of my overseas experience in Nepal. The Home Affairs sent an email to my latest employer confirming the details of my reference letter. I knew about the verification from my ex-colleague. Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sureshconnects said:


> Thank you. I had claimed 5 points for 4 years of my overseas experience in Nepal. The Home Affairs sent an email to my latest employer confirming the details of my reference letter. I knew about the verification from my ex-colleague. Cheers


Thanks for sharing 

So very happy to see the grants flowing these past few days, have a good one


----------



## Kakkirala (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all 
I m silent observer of this forum
Today morning I received direct grant email 
Visa lodge date 2 nd August 
State Vic 
Grant date 5th December


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

CONGRATS SANA.. It's been a long wait. Hopefully our's will come too soon..


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Kakkirala said:


> Hi all
> I m silent observer of this forum
> Today morning I received direct grant email
> Visa lodge date 2 nd August
> ...



Congratulations! Mine is just one day ahead of you! Hoping and praying I get it this week! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends , Now I am in a situation and need some serious advise from People who are PR's / living , working in Aus.

190 NSW - nomination filed on 16 Nov and waiting approval.
190 QLD - ITA received 4th Dec. have until 2nd Feb 2019 to file.

my ANZSCO is 261111. ICT BA.

my plan is to wait until 25th Jan 2019 for an NSW approval. and hope to get an ITA from them.

I have never been to AUS , I am an NRI and no rush to relocate , however , need a place where I can grab a job easily whenever I move for good in Oz.

Sydney Vs Brisbane - in Jobs Sydney wins hands down for my profile , It is like 1: 5 ratio per seek.

However , the competition should be tougher in SYD as well.

Also , cost of living , quieter life , close to CBD , should be better in Brissy than SYD.

What do you guys suggest ? Does my plan to wait for NSW sounds reasonable or should I consider QLD and move on...

Pls share your thoughts...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi. Just a curious question to all those who have received their grants. Do you know when a CO get assigned to your case?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends , Now I am in a situation and need some serious advise from People who are PR's / living , working in Aus.
> 
> 190 NSW - nomination filed on 16 Nov and waiting approval.
> 190 QLD - ITA received 4th Dec. have until 2nd Feb 2019 to file.
> ...


I would wait mate, spend the holiday season discussing with your family and getting input from wherever you can. 

May be worth connecting with people with a similar profile on LinkedIn and getting their thoughts too. 

Personally, I'm not a fan of Sydney (coming from Singapore, it is another concrete jungle) - expensive and crowded. Whereas I loved Brisbane / Gold Coast - not too sure of opportunities though, but if you're confident of your skills, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Main thing is if you're not in a rush, spend time weighing options.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would wait mate, spend the holiday season discussing with your family and getting input from wherever you can.
> 
> May be worth connecting with people with a similar profile on LinkedIn and getting their thoughts too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Prettyisotonic , your comments makes sense , so I gave myself a week before QLD ITA expiry and hope NSW approves...since jobs are few in the QLD area as of now for my profile. Let me wait and watch.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hi. Just a curious question to all those who have received their grants. Do you know when a CO get assigned to your case?


Although one is new in group waiting for grant. As per my immi and other forums it takes 30 to 60 days.
Cannot tell although co location till they makes contact i suppose.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Although one is new in group waiting for grant. As per my immi and other forums it takes 30 to 60 days.
> Cannot tell although co location till they makes contact i suppose.




Yup! That’s what I thought too. But, you wouldn’t know if a CO has been assigned or not just looking at the immi account right? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! That’s what I thought too. But, you wouldn’t know if a CO has been assigned or not just looking at the immi account right?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Logged in and tested. No window in it was able to find which peeks onto CO.
If anyone knows better please suggest


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Logged in and tested. No window in it was able to find which peeks onto CO.
> If anyone knows better please suggest




Thank you himsrj! Not sure why my MARA agent is claiming that there hasn’t been any CO assigned to my case as they have manpower shortages at the processing centre and that a CO would be assigned only after vacations and I’d get my grant only after March! I’m really stressed and worried now


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for subclass 190 visa with EOI dated on 18 oct 2018 with partner points.
Since I am married and I haven’t renew my passport with spouse details before logging EOI.
Now I have re issue my passport with spouse name.

my query is

Would it be right to update the new passport number in EOI?
Although my passport number in acs could not be changed and 
my application could lead to different passport number in acs and EOI.

Is it ok ?

2.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thank you himsrj! Not sure why my MARA agent is claiming that there hasn’t been any CO assigned to my case as they have manpower shortages at the processing centre and that a CO would be assigned only after vacations and I’d get my grant only after March! I’m really stressed and worried now


Perhaps they got a bulletin from DHA - maybe ask them how they know?  

Either way, you are in the system! Your grant is on the way, just perhaps a little delayed.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*need some hints*

Any hits , to know that someone started working and opened my file.

apart from IMMI commencement mail. as i have not received any.

any status change before the grant or CO contact ?

need some inputs, if any.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all
Yesterday, my employer got a call from immigration but he was busy so he could not attend yesterday, immigration left the message saying please call back. 
Today, he will call them back.
What the immigration ask, please advise.
Your assistance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

I have 261314 with 80 points including SS what are the chances ? please let me know.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

CO contacted for PTE score.😊


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> Hi all
> Yesterday, my employer got a call from immigration but he was busy so he could not attend yesterday, immigration left the message saying please call back.
> Today, he will call them back.
> What the immigration ask, please advise.
> Your assistance will be highly appreciated.


They could ask about your roles & responsibilities, your salary etc. Anything about your 'skilled employment'. 

It's good news that your application is being progressed


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi can I know the link to this immitracker everyone is talking about? My agent didn't mention about this. Is this an official website that shows the status of any applicant who had applied for their visa?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thank you for your reply😊
Happy, Application is under process now🤞


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Manji said:


> Hi can I know the link to this immitracker everyone is talking about? My agent didn't mention about this. Is this an official website that shows the status of any applicant who had applied for their visa?


There is a link at the bottom, of my signature
only few people registered keep updating the facts and we can know, what is going on.
its also like a forum, like this.

There are many trackers there.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Manji said:


> Hi can I know the link to this immitracker everyone is talking about? My agent didn't mention about this. Is this an official website that shows the status of any applicant who had applied for their visa?


That is not an official website, people create their own account there to get a rough estimate about the timeline.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Only one DG reported for today on immitracker
10 june applicant, marketing specialist, offshore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

My partner completed their medical check up today, and my MARA agent clicked the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button. 

The medical section reads:

"Examinations in progress

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

Hopefully the clinic updates via eMedical soon


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

guys, 30th Aug and 31st Aug 190 submitters got their grant letters today, both were offshore.


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

Lodged on 20 June 2018
Onshore with CO contact on 08 Oct 2018

Still waiting for that visa grant. I am a bit jealous with some cases getting visa grant 10 freaking days after CO contact and offshore.

I keep refreshing my gmail account hoping to get an email from GSM and my anxiety level is through the roof.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My partner completed their medical check up today, and my MARA agent clicked the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button.
> 
> The medical section reads:
> 
> ...


They usually update it in a day

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> guys, 30th Aug and 31st Aug 190 submitters got their grant letters today, both were offshore.




And here I’ve applied on August 1st and still haven’t heard anything from them. It gets more and more frustrating with each passing day. On notice period in my current job and I shall be completely jobless next month. Was hoping for the grant to come through


----------



## unknown987 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Direct Grant*

My dears, 

Thank you all for your support and helpful information, I was guided by the spirit of this forum's member,

Today morning at 3:05 Am GMT, I received a direct grant for my wife and me in less than four months after lodging my application on 16-Aug-2018.

My current and the previous employer didn't confirm any verification process with me, please refer to this post :
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...0-work-verification-ea-dibp.html#post14624210


I didn't receive any kind of communication with any officer.

For work clarification I submitted the following:
Company A:
1- Letter from HR .
2- Letter from social security (governmental office).
3- I took screenshots for old work communication emails with the manufacturing company. 

Company B:
1- Letter from HR (they detected one year from my experience which could affect my total experience years to be 7 instead of 8, that's why I submitted a Statutory declaration by a senior supervisor).
2- Letter from social security (governmental office), they mentioned the same dates as HR letter.
3- I took screenshots for old work communication emails with the manufacturing company. 
4-Bank statement (not the full statement only a few pages which covered more than 50% of each year including the missing year by HR).
5- Training certificates from the manufacturer.
6- Statutory declaration from senior supervisor for the full period.

Company C:
1- Certified Contract from Labour ministry.
2- Work Visa.
3- Letter from HR.
4- Training certificates from the manufacturers.
5- Bank statement (not the full statement only a few pages which covered more than 50% of each year).

Case officer name starts with :S, I can't share his/her name.

BTW, I don't have an account on immi tracker.


Again, big thanks for every member here.

Regards

Visa: 190-QLD
Invitation from QLD : 20-Jul-2018
Invitation to lodge my visa: 31-Jul-2018
Visa lodge: 16-Aug-2018
Direct Grant: 6-Dec-2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

My friend got CO contact today for Polio certificate for self and spouse.
He is offshore 190 QLD.
Lodged date 20 Aug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello seniors, quick question, I have completed 6 and a half months (199 days) since application submission with no CO contact or immi commencement mail. Do you think it is wise to put a complaint / suggestion on the homeaffairs website or shall i wait for the advertised 9 months to be over before I do so?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

ellay said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > ellay said:
> ...


I haven't claimed points for employment but still,Employment verification done, co asked the same. Now God knows, very stressed.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

unknown987 said:


> My dears,
> 
> Thank you all for your support and helpful information, I was guided by the spirit of this forum's member,
> 
> ...


you gave all the details , but missed to give the ANZSCO code you applied for...


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

unknown987 said:


> My dears,
> 
> Thank you all for your support and helpful information, I was guided by the spirit of this forum's member,
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Zum01 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have been a silent observer of this group and it has been a great help. 

My husband and I received our direct grant yesterday, my husband was the main applicant. He is a nurse and we are onshore. We logded our application on the 16th of August, we uploaded form 80 and our PCCs when we submitted. 

The application went from received to finalised. 

Hope this information is helpful, best wishes to you all.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Zum01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this group and it has been a great help.
> 
> ...


Congratulation guys! Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Zum01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this group and it has been a great help.
> 
> ...


Party all night dears.


----------



## Adeline0 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I just received my direct grant today. I have been a silent observer in this group throughout my daunting waiting period. So it’s my time to contribute now. 

I’m Sonographer(251214).
My timeline is as following:
EOI for WA: 17/04/2018
WA invitation: 19/04/2018
State nomination application: 08/05/2018
State nomination approved: 22/05/2018
Visa 190(WA) lodged: 24/05/2018
Direct grant: 06/12/2018.

All the best for everyone.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Adeline0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my direct grant today. I have been a silent observer in this group throughout my daunting waiting period. So it’s my time to contribute now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Adeline0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! 7 months without any contact or an IACM! How did you manage to keep your cool?! I’m on edge at 4.5 months itself


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

*DHA website Feedback Response*

So I got this response on my feedback on their website. Nothing fancy, just standard. Let's see if I get the grant, as some friends on this forum have said they did... 



Dear Kavipihu,


I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 4 December 2018 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.



The Feedback Case number is IMMI-18-xxxx. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.



In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 19 February 2018. You have also stated that you have provided all requirements and you have asked for an explanation why your application has moved beyond the published processing time.


The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.


This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.

*I can advise your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on your application.*


The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.



Regards,



Xxxxx

Business Support Officer | Skilled Program Delivery SA (GSM & BIIP)

Skilled and Family Visa Program |Immigration and Visa Services Division

Immigration and Citizenship Services

Department of Home Affairs


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have applied for subclass 190 visa with EOI dated on 18 oct 2018 with partner points.
Since I am married and I haven’t renew my passport with spouse details before logging EOI.
Now I have re issue my passport with spouse name.

my query is

Would it be right to update the new passport number in EOI?
Although my passport number in acs could not be changed and 
my application could lead to different passport number in acs and EOI.

Please anybody help me for the same


----------



## unknown987 (Aug 20, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> you gave all the details , but missed to give the ANZSCO code you applied for...


Thank you, here is ANZSCO:2339xx.


----------



## unknown987 (Aug 20, 2018)

panne05 said:


> I have applied for subclass 190 visa with EOI dated on 18 oct 2018 with partner points.
> Since I am married and I haven’t renew my passport with spouse details before logging EOI.
> Now I have re issue my passport with spouse name.
> 
> ...



I had a similar case with EA and DIAP, 
I submitted in one file both scanned copies with a a brief statement the reason why I shared both.
Btw i got my grant letter today.


----------



## unknown987 (Aug 20, 2018)

unknown987 said:


> My dears,
> 
> Thank you all for your support and helpful information, I was guided by the spirit of this forum's member,
> 
> ...




Additional info:

I attached my PCC prior to visa lodge.
Once payment was done I got my HAP id, then I got the result after few days, the result was sent after visa lodge by 2 weeks.
My IELTS was 2years 8 months old on visa submission day.
I attached form 80 for both applicants.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

unknown987 said:


> I had a similar case with EA and DIAP,
> I submitted in one file both scanned copies with a a brief statement the reason why I shared both.
> Btw i got my grant letter today.


Thanks for sharing that is helpful to know for people in a similar situation - congrats on the grant!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> *DHA website Feedback Response*
> 
> So I got this response on my feedback on their website. Nothing fancy, just standard. Let's see if I get the grant, as some friends on this forum have said they did...
> 
> ...


Hopefully, that cajoles the CO / CO team to action your file soon - thanks for sharing with the forum the response you got.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi All-
It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I have received the much awaited golden email today (myself ,spouse and 2 kids).
ANZSCO- 261112
Visa lodgement date- 22 March 2018
First CO contact- 25 Jul 2018 (employment evidence and form 815)
Second CO contact - 12 Oct 2018( further employment evidence)
Grant - 7 Dec 2018.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> *DHA website Feedback Response*
> 
> So I got this response on my feedback on their website. Nothing fancy, just standard. Let's see if I get the grant, as some friends on this forum have said they did...
> 
> ...


Have faith buddy it work, I submitted feedback yesterday and received the grant today hopefully you will receive it today or by next week. All the best.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats Pyajcoin! Enjoy your moment. What’s your IED? And is it tied to PCC or the health check?

COs are moving on to Oct CO contacts! Great news for everyone.


----------



## pyajcoin (Feb 15, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Congrats Pyajcoin! Enjoy your moment. Whatâ€™️s your IED? And is it tied to PCC or the health check?
> 
> COs are moving on to Oct CO contacts! Great news for everyone.


Thanks , my IED is 9 April and yes it is tied to health check.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi my eoi date is 18 sep 2018 software engineer 70 points + 5 (190) =75 can anybody tell me please when can I except my invitation thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Hi my eoi date is 18 sep 2018 software engineer 70 points + 5 (190) =75 can anybody tell me please when can I except my invitation thanks


With 190 it is far less predictable than 189 - what state?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just checked my Immiaccount and my partners medical results have been shared with DHA it seems ("Health clearance provided – no action required"). Almost exactly 24 hours later (this in from the ACT). 

Glad that the ball isn't really in our court anymore


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

We just got another request to redo my medicals as it has expired and also a request to sign form 815. Am rushing to do the medicals today as we are going on vacation tonight and will only be back early next year. 

I had already passed the first medical exam I did in April 2018. It’s been 8 months since our application and my stress levels are going through the roof. Has anyone had their visa rejected because of a redo of medicals? Worried because I’m a hep B carrier, though my earlier medicals were completed and done. The whole process has been taking ages, and now a request for a redo of medicals. 

Also, the request this time is coming from a home affairs email rather than the usual gsm allocated email. Should i be worried about that? And what does that mean? For example, The email request is from [email protected] Don’t think it’s right for me to write the name here.

Seniors, please advise. Am really worried and stressed.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

pyajcoin said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > *DHA website Feedback Response*
> ...


Hope is what I am floating.. all the best


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> We just got another request to redo my medicals as it has expired and also a request to sign form 815. Am rushing to do the medicals today as we are going on vacation tonight and will only be back early next year.
> 
> I had already passed the first medical exam I did in April 2018. It’s been 8 months since our application and my stress levels are going through the roof. Has anyone had their visa rejected because of a redo of medicals? Worried because I’m a hep B carrier, though my earlier medicals were completed and done. The whole process has been taking ages, and now a request for a redo of medicals.
> 
> ...


Hey - really not sure what the implications of such a request is, just to clarify, when did you do your current medicals? If in April 2018 - they wouldn't be expired - unless you had to sign a Form 815 then too, which means they were only valid for 6 months. 

As far as I know, the medicals with a Form 815 are only valid for 6 months - so your grant should be around the corner. 

What a Form 815 essentially means is that when you reach Australia you have to get investigated / follow any treatment plan prescribed. 

A MARA agent will be able to assuage your anxiety / lay out the possibilities most definitively. 

Will you be going overseas? Thinking aloud: if indeed your visa is refused, you have to be onshore to be able to appeal to the AAT.

My personal opinion is if they have asked you for a Form 815 - that is good news - it means your Hep B carrier status wasn't enough (or you provided enough evidence) to show that you didn't mean the health requirement.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> We just got another request to redo my medicals as it has expired and also a request to sign form 815. Am rushing to do the medicals today as we are going on vacation tonight and will only be back early next year.
> 
> I had already passed the first medical exam I did in April 2018. Itâ€™️s been 8 months since our application and my stress levels are going through the roof. Has anyone had their visa rejected because of a redo of medicals? Worried because Iâ€™️m a hep B carrier, though my earlier medicals were completed and done. The whole process has been taking ages, and now a request for a redo of medicals.
> 
> ...


But aren't the medicals valid for 12 months. I am worried, that my PCC is expiring Jan10 and Medicals in Feb. Don't want to do them again. It's not my fault they are delaying for no reason.. sigh..


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant email today.  Just to update you guys my timelines are as follows.
> The best part was i just got my grant letter after 3 days of CO contact.
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


psdrmz said:


> Hi Happy to inform i just received my grant today lodged 21st May,co contact sept 5.wishing you all get the grant at the earliest.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

My medicals were indeed done in April 2018 and I even had a letter from my specialist on my hep B condition. I wasn’t asked to provide form 815 then. My medicals were approved after it was sent to Bupa for assessment. I even have printscreens as late as November 2018 showing ‘Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required’. 

I had 2 CO contacts thereafter, none of them about my health. One was on employment references and the second contact was to request for a deed poll for my husband’s change of name in Oct. We duly provided all required info and we received no further follow up on this. 

Then, this morning, I was asked to redo my health exam as it has expired. I was also asked to submit Form 815 now. 

I’m nor sure if I’m being penalized for giving feedback on the DHA website yesterday. I was polite and suggested that DHA also look at older applications to close those with Co contacts and mentioned that is very stressful to us applicants. Then, i received the email this morning to redo my health check. My health status has reverted back to incomplete. All the specialist checks and reports are very expensive and i don’t understand if i need to redo everything again when my last checks were only in April. 

Please advise. Very worried now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> But aren't the medicals valid for 12 months. I am worried, that my PCC is expiring Jan10 and Medicals in Feb. Don't want to do them again. It's not my fault they are delaying for no reason.. sigh..


"The results of your health assessment are usually valid for 12 months. If we ask you to sign a health undertaking, they are valid for 6 months."

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...rements/health/after-your-health-examinations

Hang in there kavipihu - hopefully after your recent feedback it is not going to be beyond February. 

There was another candidate recently who had expired PCC / Medicals and was onshore and got a grant without having to redo.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


mahaindia said:


> I am very much delighted to share this information.
> 
> Got a direct grant mail now for me, wife and 1 kid. My IED is 16Jul19
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> My medicals were indeed done in April 2018 and I even had a letter from my specialist on my hep B condition. I wasn’t asked to provide form 815 then. My medicals were approved after it was sent to Bupa for assessment. I even have printscreens as late as November 2018 showing ‘Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required’.
> 
> I had 2 CO contacts thereafter, none of them about my health. One was on employment references and the second contact was to request for a deed poll for my husband’s change of name in Oct. We duly provided all required info and we received no further follow up on this.
> 
> ...


Highly doubt it was due to your feedback - I suspect a Form 815 has to under all circumstances be accompanied by a medical assessment that is no more than 6 months old (see my post above) - so since they have asked you for Form 815 undertaking, the earlier medicals are considered "expired". 

About your last line, I am not sure - would you be able to get a letter from your specialist stating those tests / reports are still valid?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


tashilay said:


> Grant 30/11/2018
> Visa lodge -15 Aug
> Medical 22/Aug/2018
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi prettyIsotonic,

Yes, i’m going overseas tonight and will only be back early next year. I see you’re from Singapore too. Hi-five!

It is the annual clearing of leave and we were hoping to get the visa before our holidays so we can celebrate. Now, i’m going with a heavy heart. I managed to quickly do the typical health checks, i.e. blood tests, chest xray, urine test etc. But my specialist isn’t around too, and those specialized test results take quite some time to get back. It’s a huge worry for me. I hope the usual health check and form 815 is enough to have a decision made. 

My specialist had wrote a letter in April stating that my hep b levels are very low based on my test results and in his opinion, no medication is required for the next 5 years. Hope they can still rely on that which my panel doctor is helping to reattach.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks PrettyIsotonic. Hope you are right and it’s a formality that they need an updated medical check because of the new request to upload form 815. If that’s the case, I hope the usual medical checks are adequate to approve the visa. Fingers crossed that it all turns out well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> Hi prettyIsotonic,
> 
> Yes, i’m going overseas tonight and will only be back early next year. I see you’re from Singapore too. Hi-five!
> 
> ...


Hi-five! You heading back to the little red dot? Either way, try as much as possible to enjoy your holiday  

Amazing job getting your health check done today mate - seriously, nicely done. 

The fact that they have asked for a Form 815 - the more I think about it - that is a positive sign my friend. Otherwise they could have used the MOC decision on your previous medical to just refuse your visa is my thinking. 

If you PM me I can share another forum that MARA agents frequent where you might get a comment from one of them.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Zum01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this group and it has been a great help.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Guys


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi-five! You heading back to the little red dot? Either way, try as much as possible to enjoy your holiday
> 
> Amazing job getting your health check done today mate - seriously, nicely done.
> 
> ...


I would be keen to know the forum agents use too xD. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

I’ll be in Europe for 3+ weeks. Will update immiaccount from there once my medical results are finalised. Hope that’s the last of it and we get our grant soon thereafter. 

Since the email came directly from someone in home affairs, we’ll also be emailing him on our docs. This updated form 815 is document number 60 for me in immiaccount, even after consolidating my docs earlier. :S


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahri said:


> I would be keen to know the forum agents use too xD. Would you mind sharing?


PM'd you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> Iâ€ll be in Europe for 3+ weeks. Will update immiaccount from there once my medical results are finalised. Hope thatâ€s the last of it and we get our grant soon thereafter.
> 
> Since the email came directly from someone in home affairs, weâ€ll also be emailing him on our docs. This updated form 815 is document number 60 for me in immiaccount, even after consolidating my docs earlier. :S


Enjoy the winter break then I should say while we're getting hot for summer


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you share the link where you gave the feedback? 
Thanks



kavipihu said:


> *DHA website Feedback Response*
> 
> So I got this response on my feedback on their website. Nothing fancy, just standard. Let's see if I get the grant, as some friends on this forum have said they did...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay19 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Happy to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant(NSW) today 

visa lodged: 13th June
assessment commence email: 2nd Oct
CO sent an email to my employer to authenticate my R&R letter: 2nd Oct

GRANT: 7th Dec


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Jay19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant(NSW) today
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!!
May I know if you claimed point?


----------



## Jay19 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Congratulation!!!
> May I know if you claimed point?


thanks 

my points breakup is:

PTE: 10
education: 15
age: 30
employment: 10
nomination:5

total: 70


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Jay19 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




R u onshore/offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay19 (Jul 12, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> R u onshore/offshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


offshore


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Can you share the link where you gave the feedback?
> Thanks


Here it is.. All the best.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all,

With the Grace of God, would like to inform you that my wife and I received our long awaited Golden mail today this morning. It came unexpectedly and it was worth a wait. 
My advice to those still waiting, is to have patience and be calm. Your day will definitely come sooner than you think. 

A big thank you to all forum members for keeping us sane. 

Anzsco - 323212

EOI submission - 15/02/2018

Invited - 19/04/2018

Application Submission - 21/04/2018

CO Contact - 14/08/2018

GRANT: - 7 December 2018


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congrats Paaz21. Am so happy for you my hommie. Looking forward to receiving mine soon.

Lodged - 05April 2018
CO contact - 27 August (additional employment evidence) 
Grant - soon soon soon


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi All-
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I have received the much awaited golden email today (myself ,spouse and 2 kids).
> ANZSCO- 261112
> Visa lodgement date- 22 March 2018
> ...


Congrats Buddy! Can you share the employment evidence you had initially shared and what you shared on CO's request. Thanks


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all Can someone guide me how to get Qatar PCC where I have lived for a year plus on business visa sent by my software company.Ihave got CO contact but have failed to get one or how to ask for a waiver? Do they give waiver.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

I had applied for assessment on 31st Oct.... received query on 21st Nov...And resolved the same on 4th Dec....Any idea till what time can i expect positive assessment? (Applied via Fast track mode Engineers Australia)


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> I had applied for assessment on 31st Oct.... received query on 21st Nov...And resolved the same on 4th Dec....Any idea till what time can i expect positive assessment? (Applied via Fast track mode Engineers Australia)


In my case, I have received my positive outcome from EA after 42 days from receiving their inquiry.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

Had you applied via fast track mode? Does it make a difference if it is a fast track or a normal mode of assessment?


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

If some one can please help me here -
EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
Without state sponsorship my score is 75 points and with state nomination it will be 80
My profile is 261314 as software tester.

Questions - 
What are the chances of getting pre-invite ? 
Has any one received anything under this code in past few months ? 

Please please please advise.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If some one can please help me here -
> EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
> ...


Which state? 

Posting in the relevant state thread might yield you faster and more up to date guesstimates.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ShreyGotri said:


> Had you applied via fast track mode? Does it make a difference if it is a fast track or a normal mode of assessment?


Yes, it was a fast track....... and for sure there is a difference between fast track and normal modes...... It leads to a reduction for the time frame to be 1.5 month instead of 3-4 months.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

unknown987 said:


> I had a similar case with EA and DIAP,
> I submitted in one file both scanned copies with a a brief statement the reason why I shared both.
> Btw i got my grant letter today.



First of all congrats, for your grant.
The statement is you have submitted is an affidavit or notary?
What kind of statement was that.

Also could you please share your EOI date and points and ANZSCO code you applied for?


----------



## unknown987 (Aug 20, 2018)

panne05 said:


> First of all congrats, for your grant.
> The statement is you have submitted is an affidavit or notary?
> What kind of statement was that.
> 
> Also could you please share your EOI date and points and ANZSCO code you applied for?


Below is what I wrote by myself on a blank page then I attached both passports copy the old and new:

Dear Sir/Madam,
Below you may find my old passport and my new passport, I attach my old passport due to the fact I used it as my identification during my assessment with EA
New passport no: 000000000
Old passport no: 0000000
Kind regards,



My total points were 65 including SS, my code is for: engineer technologist.


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which state?
> 
> Posting in the relevant state thread might yield you faster and more up to date guesstimates.



That was stupid from me - Victoria state - 

Hi guys,

If some one can please help me here -
EOI filed on 4th September 2018 for Vic state.
Without state sponsorship my score is 75 points and with state nomination it will be 80
My profile is 261314 as software tester.

Questions - 
What are the chances of getting pre-invite ? 
Has any one received anything under this code in past few months ? 

Please please please advise.


----------



## quang (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

quang said:


> Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.




Congratulations!!  so happy for you guys! All the best for the journey ahead. 

Lodged on 1st Aug and still waiting. Frustration mounting


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have same question. I haven't seen anyone getting pre invite recently.


darshanvadera said:


> That was stupid from me - Victoria state -
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

quang said:


> Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.


Awesome news!


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

quang said:


> Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.


Congratulations dear, enjoy your the greatest day.😊
My CO Contacted for PTE score on 6th Dec , and same day was EV, do not know, how long i have to wait now?? 25th lodged.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> Congratulations dear, enjoy your the greatest day.😊
> My CO Contacted for PTE score on 6th Dec , and same day was EV, do not know, how long i have to wait now?? 25th lodged.


25th of which month?

Was your EV email / phone / physical?  

CO contact means progress.. hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations dear, enjoy your the greatest day.😊
> ...


25th Aug, was on phone


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> 25th Aug, was on phone


Did they call you or your employer?

Thanks for sharing.

Anecdotally it seems to take 2-3 months after a CO contact for a grant assuming no new info.

I had a CO contact (for my partner) on 1 Dec (Sat) and responded with everything on 6 Dec (Thurs) - I'm hoping for a grant before mid-March 2019 given the Dec-Jan shutdown / slowdown.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

quang said:


> Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.



Congratulations.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > 25th Aug, was on phone
> ...


To employer, they talk only 1 mins, just confirming i am working with them, and my duties etc.
But in immi tracker, i saw co contacted 5 
dec, responded someone on same day, and got grant next day.
Someone got grant after week.
😌🤔


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> To employer, they talk only 1 mins, just confirming i am working with them, and my duties etc.
> But in immi tracker, i saw co contacted 5
> dec, responded someone on same day, and got grant next day.
> Someone got grant after week.
> 😌🤔


Let's hope we are similarly lucky


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

unknown987 said:


> Below is what I wrote by myself on a blank page then I attached both passports copy the old and new:
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> Below you may find my old passport and my new passport, I attach my old passport due to the fact I used it as my identification during my assessment with EA
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy...
Your replies are really helpful.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

Anybody please tell me if we can do PCC and medical before we receive email for nomination and invite?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Ellay,

May i asked how many points you have claimed for your employment and what all documents you have submitted for the same? Also, have you worked for a single employer or multiple employers?

Thank You



ellay said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > ellay said:
> ...


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

At last 

at the end of the day, Melbourne time 17:15

got my grant, for me and my family!

Direct grant !

Thanks one and all. Happy happy happy....


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Ellay,
> 
> May i asked how many points you have claimed for your employment and what all documents you have submitted for the same? Also, have you worked for a single employer or multiple employers?
> 
> ...


I haven't claimed any points for employment but still got EV, i am working for single, 
Docs provided
Tax statement 
Salary slips
Offer letter for 1 year job.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> At last
> 
> at the end of the day, Melbourne time 17:15
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats quite strange. First tym i have heard about an EV for a non-claimed employment despite of providing all the proofs. 



ellay said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ellay,
> ...


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, some ray of hope has been given to us. Today, after 203 days of lodging our application, we have got an immi commencement mail from case officer in Adelaide. I think our application might have got missed somehow, but at least now we know they are viewing it. We did leave a message on the suggestions / complaints link of Department of Immigration last week. Dont know if it is related, but just happy to see some movement. 

PS: we have been granted 489 for SA with IED Jan 23. NSW invitation came later, hopefully grant comes in time.We have booked tickets to Adelaide for Jan 16, 2019. FIngers crossed for everyone.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> At last
> 
> at the end of the day, Melbourne time 17:15
> 
> ...


Many congrats vema to you and family!!!
Happy holidays.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> I haven't claimed any points for employment but still got EV, i am working for single,
> Docs provided
> Tax statement
> Salary slips
> Offer letter for 1 year job.


This is employment verification by Department of Home Affairs, right?

That's the first time I have heard of employment being verified when not claiming points - was this employment deducted by your skills assessing authority? Hope you can reply and help the rest of us understand


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello All,

Need help for below queries for 190. One of my friend has received CO contact today for below points.

1- He has different names in a Birth certificate and passport so CO requested for AFP for both names.
Is it possible to apply for PCC for Australia and India for Both names? Do they do police verification based on Passport only?

2-He has uploaded statutory declaration for current company experience but CO needs on the declaration on company letterhead. His company is not ready to provide roles and responsibilities on company letterhead. Request you to please let me know what document we can upload to provide response to CO.


----------



## neo123 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I received CO contact mail today morning asking for evidence of employment,which are as follows
evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● bank statements showing salary payments
● tax documents (Form 16s)
● Employer provident funds statements.

_The problem with my case is that i recieved cash payment from my employer.
PPF is optional as my company employees less than 10 people ,so they are not registered.
Form 16 or TDS is also not issued by the company for this i file my ITR with a CA (which has been front loaded for all the years in immi account) _

Suggestions please..


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Is it mandatory to submit Australian Value Statement form (Signed Separately) while applying for 190 Visa? your clarification will be highly appreciated.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

After Receiving the Grant, is there something that will come to me by post from DHA?

I have recently moved to a new house. need to communicate any ? with address change and all ?

Any link, where after grant discussion , going on ?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Can anyone confirm please if immi commencement mail comes from case officer or from a generic email please? Thank you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

*Received Grant Today*

Hi All,

Finally received my 190 Vic Grant today around 100th day. Thanks to everyone who helped me and to the forum.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

venuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my 190 Vic Grant today around 100th day. Thanks to everyone who helped me and to the forum.


congrats n god bless you!!


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

venuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my 190 Vic Grant today around 100th day. Thanks to everyone who helped me and to the forum.


Congrats... Logded 11th August and still waiting.. I think 261313 is a long queue.... 🤔


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

theotherashish said:


> Hello everyone, some ray of hope has been given to us. Today, after 203 days of lodging our application, we have got an immi commencement mail from case officer in Adelaide. I think our application might have got missed somehow, but at least now we know they are viewing it. We did leave a message on the suggestions / complaints link of Department of Immigration last week. Dont know if it is related, but just happy to see some movement.
> 
> PS: we have been granted 489 for SA with IED Jan 23. NSW invitation came later, hopefully grant comes in time.We have booked tickets to Adelaide for Jan 16, 2019. FIngers crossed for everyone.


Good to see this development.. Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody please tell me if we can do PCC and medical before we receive email for nomination and invite?


I think you can do PCC before but not medicals. Anyway, I would suggest to do both after lodgement


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> quang said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.
> ...


Bro! Don't get frustrated.. ain't gonna help.. Enjoy the upcoming holidays, move around in India before you realize that you can come only once in two years. We both are in same line.. cheers


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

venuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received my 190 Vic Grant today around 100th day. Thanks to everyone who helped me and to the forum.


Congratulations.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

neo123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can get written from your employer on Letter head of your company that salary is paid in cash and PPF is optional because of less than 10 manpower as it is optional. 

Also pls share your timeline. Date of Lodge and Anzsco code.
Also what evidence you submitted for your experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Congrats... Logded 11th August and still waiting.. I think 261313 is a long queue.... 🤔




I don’t think it has anything to do with the occupation code. In all of immitracker there are just 2 other people in my code. But I’m still waiting after lodging the visa on 1st aug 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Can anyone confirm please if immi commencement mail comes from case officer or from a generic email please? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I received the commencement e-mail from a generic ID. But the letter was from someone named Christopher - who I assume is my painfully slow case officer. Lodged 1st May, commencement email received on 21st August. Looking forward to the grant this week..


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> I think you can do PCC before but not medicals. Anyway, I would suggest to do both after lodgement


Thanks !!!!!
Could you please tell me ,how much time does PCC takes?

And wher can you apply for PCC?

Is that from passport portal?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks brother 

NSW EOI lodged: April 02, 2017
Increased PTE to maximum band: Dec 12, 2017 
NSW Invite: May 04, 2018 
NSW 190 lodgement: May 21
Immigration Assessment Mail: Today  

I didn't know that stream 2 required top band in PTE otherwise would have redone it earlier. Anyway fingers crossed for grant before xmas  



kavipihu said:


> Good to see this development.. Can you share your timeline please?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I got it directly from the COs email address. Im in the same boat as u. Lodged May 21.


R2D2xyz said:


> I received the commencement e-mail from a generic ID. But the letter was from someone named Christopher - who I assume is my painfully slow case officer. Lodged 1st May, commencement email received on 21st August. Looking forward to the grant this week..


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

panne05 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can do PCC before but not medicals. Anyway, I would suggest to do both after lodgement
> ...


PCC is initiated from the passport office. I think it is 500 and remaining based on your local police station. If you know what I mean. Nowadays, it comes within 15 days.. all the best.


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> NSW EOI lodged: April 02, 2017
> Increased PTE to maximum band: Dec 12, 2017
> ...


 Have you logged for stream 2 ? What's the code ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

ropeofhope said:


> Have you logged for stream 2 ? What's the code ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ok.. read it in your signature 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo123 (Dec 10, 2018)

I will get that in a letterhead from the employer.Thanks for your reply.

I submitted evidence for employment points as follows
1) Appointment letters
2) Payslips
3)ITR returns
4)Salary certificate of cash payments
Rest vet-assess assessment and AUS Certificate 3 with Diploma Certs


ANZSCO;-322311 Metal Fabricator)
190 NSW State Nomination
EOI Lodged - 31/7/2018
NSW Application - 7/8/2018
NSW Invite - 8/8/2018
Visa lodged - 11/9/2018
CO Contact-10/11/2018 (For employment evidence)


----------



## neo123 (Dec 10, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> You can get written from your employer on Letter head of your company that salary is paid in cash and PPF is optional because of less than 10 manpower as it is optional.
> 
> Also pls share your timeline. Date of Lodge and Anzsco code.
> Also what evidence you submitted for your experience.
> ...


I will get that in a letterhead from the employer.Thanks for your reply.

I submitted evidence for employment points as follows
1) Appointment letters
2) Payslips
3)ITR returns
4)Salary certificate of cash payments
Rest vet-assess assessment and AUS Certificate 3 with Diploma Certs


ANZSCO;-322311 Metal Fabricator)
190 NSW State Nomination
EOI Lodged - 31/7/2018
NSW Application - 7/8/2018
NSW Invite - 8/8/2018
Visa lodged - 11/9/2018
CO Contact-10/11/2018 (For employment evidence)


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

neo123 said:


> I will get that in a letterhead from the employer.Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many years of Experience you has? 
Onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo123 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a total of 7years experience + 1year apprenticeship. 
I'm an offshore applicant


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Hi 
I have a question, Out of my 8 years of work exp there is a 15 months of work exp which was paid by cash , I do have offer letter, rel letter, got a reference letter and salary slips which says mode of payment cash, now the cash payment during the tenure was so low that it was below the tax bracket so there was no obligation to file an ITR.
Anything else I would need to submit if got an Invite ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nshntkala4u said:


> Hi
> I have a question, Out of my 8 years of work exp there is a 15 months of work exp which was paid by cash , I do have offer letter, rel letter, got a reference letter and salary slips which says mode of payment cash, now the cash payment during the tenure was so low that it was below the tax bracket so there was no obligation to file an ITR.
> Anything else I would need to submit if got an Invite ?


Do you have bank statements showing you depositing the salary in those 15 months? 

Can you still file a tax return for those 15 months even if you are assessed as not having to pay any tax? 

Do the 15 months make a difference to your points claim - if no, I would just not include it.


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for your inputs.
The salary was paid during the year 2009-11, cannot file the return for that period now, I had a bank account but now it most probably is either dormant or deactivated by bank as no transactions happened after 2011.
At most what I can do is reach out to the employer and request for a declaration that salary was paid by cash though on salary slips it is mentioned as mode of payment by cash.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nshntkala4u said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> The salary was paid during the year 2009-11, cannot file the return for that period now, I had a bank account but now it most probably is either dormant or deactivated by bank as no transactions happened after 2011.
> At most what I can do is reach out to the employer and request for a declaration that salary was paid by cash though on salary slips it is mentioned as mode of payment by cash.


Perhaps try to get the bank statement and a letter from your then-employer. Just to prepare in case the CO asks for further evidence in that period. Even if you can't get those documents, you can show the CO you made a reasonable effort to do so. 

I think getting paid in cash is fine, but in my mind you need additional evidence to corroborate it - and in this case - it would seem like a weak claim (to my untrained mind) with just salary slip and an employment reference. 

Some people only supply one salary slip per quarter, but have the other additional evidence to corroborate their claims.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nshntkala4u said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> The salary was paid during the year 2009-11, cannot file the return for that period now, I had a bank account but now it most probably is either dormant or deactivated by bank as no transactions happened after 2011.
> At most what I can do is reach out to the employer and request for a declaration that salary was paid by cash though on salary slips it is mentioned as mode of payment by cash.


You can get bank statement for dormant account as well. Need to contact bank to for that. Hope your reference letter also states your working hours and salary.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Had you given the phone number and email id in the reference letter?
My emp reference letter does not have email id nor phone number of the HR head. I am not sure how CO would contact HR if he or she wants to.



ellay said:


> To employer, they talk only 1 mins, just confirming i am working with them, and my duties etc.
> But in immi tracker, i saw co contacted 5
> dec, responded someone on same day, and got grant next day.
> Someone got grant after week.
> 😌🤔


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I haven't seen much grant messages recently..is 190 progressing at all? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Had you given the phone number and email id in the reference letter?
> My emp reference letter does not have email id nor phone number of the HR head. I am not sure how CO would contact HR if he or she wants to.


DHA requirements state that the contact details and name of whoever is signing should be on the reference letter.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> I haven't seen much grant messages recently..is 190 progressing at all?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think you should use spectacles.
Now 190 is at Sep 15 lodgement date.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I understand but companies have their own formats. Somehow I convinced my current company to give format very similar to the one required by DHA but no conatact of HR signing authority. But what I managed to convince was to enter my reporting manager name, email and phone number in the current company reference letter. I hope this should suffice. But old company formats, they did not heed to my request and gave in the company format covering almost all aspects required by DHA.
Hope this should be OK.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> DHA requirements state that the contact details and name of whoever is signing should be on the reference letter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Yes, I understand but companies have their own formats. Somehow I convinced my current company to give format very similar to the one required by DHA but no conatact of HR signing authority. But what I managed to convince was to enter my reporting manager name, email and phone number in the current company reference letter. I hope this should suffice. But old company formats, they did not heed to my request and gave in the company format covering almost all aspects required by DHA.
> Hope this should be OK.


Oh that should suffice I would think. Great job getting them to include some info. For the older ones, hope it is okay too buddy.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.

Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Congrats.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Too good, 2 months and 20 days that so lucky for you and a xmas gift from DHA :amen:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Holy smokes that is fast, congrats!!


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

what about you?


ropeofhope said:


> Ok.. read it in your signature
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Congratulations for your Christmas gift.

I think you are onshore. Am I right?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Congratulations Guys, wonderful present for the year end. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

I was going through the immitracker, there I can see grant till 29th December and again starting on 2nd Jan.. then why people are talking about their Christmas break? Do they really take a break on Christmas? And if yes how long does the break last for? Any idea guys


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> what about you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Stream 2 - 149212 

Logged for Nsw 190 at 70+5 in the 3rd week of July. 

Direct grant on 30/11.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Our family of 3 got the grants on 10th Dec 2018. we lodged the visa on 17th Sep 2018. We're Vic 190, Civil Engineer.
> 
> Hope all of you are getting the grants soon


Hey Giang, much happy for your grant.
Congrats to you and family!!!


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Congratulations on your grant. Hope to see you in NSW soon. When is your move planned? 




ropeofhope said:


> Stream 2 - 149212
> 
> Logged for Nsw 190 at 70+5 in the 3rd week of July.
> 
> ...


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Congratulations on your grant. Hope to see you in NSW soon. When is your move planned?


Not until my husband's get a good job .

IED is 21st June though 

Hope to see you there 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Finally got grant - 189 (75 pts)!!
Lodged : Sep 30th
Grant : Dec 11th
2613 developer


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

State ? Points? Onshore?


rajniwalia said:


> Finally got grant!!
> Lodged : Sep 30th
> Grant : Dec 11th
> 2613 developer


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

189 (75 points) Offshore... from India


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> Finally got grant!!
> Lodged : Sep 30th
> Grant : Dec 11th
> 2613 developer



Woooow...... 72 Days !!!!!!!!!

Congratulations

Are u onshore applicant???


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Woooow...... 72 Days !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Are u onshore applicant???


189 (75 points) Offshore... from India


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

rajniwalia said:


> 189 (75 points) Offshore... from India


Congratulations, my thoughts being reflected in timelines, 189 way ahead of 190 at the moment.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

my wife and i are moving to adelaide on jan 16, hoping nsw comes before that.. 




ropeofhope said:


> Not until my husband's get a good job .
> 
> IED is 21st June though
> 
> ...


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> my wife and i are moving to adelaide on jan 16, hoping nsw comes before that..


All the best and I hope you the Nsw grant comes soon .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.
I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
First time is 5th of April , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.
Second time is 14th of June, asked for my updated passport, as my passport expired.

The last system update on my immi account was on the 17th of August 2018.
The status had been changed to "further assessment"
After that, I have not been receiving any update.


*
I just send a feedback form to the Global feedback unit. Just one quick question, is that appropriate for me to send the complain letter instead of my agent? (I got an agent who handles my case)*


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

I did it myself last wednesday, i also have a mara agent, i got an immi commencement mail this monday.. dont know if its related but those are the facts  




dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
> First time is 5th of April , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.
> Second time is 14th of June, asked for my updated passport, as my passport expired.
> ...


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who has got their grants am on day 250 still nothing. The lord is my strength he will do it in his own time.

Lodged 5 April 
CO contact 28August(additonal employment evidence) 
Grant - soon soon


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has got their grants am on day 250 still nothing. The lord is my strength he will do it in his own time.
> 
> Lodged 5 April
> CO contact 28August(additonal employment evidence)
> Grant - soon soon



Hang in there brother, you will get it soon.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Question to all experts here, i have a question regarding IED, if i did my medicals for 457 around Feb / March and i just did HIV test by October 2018 which is when i filed my 190. What would be my IED is 12 months from Feb / March or from October?

Thanks,
Sundarraman.V.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello! I just created my SC190 for NSW.

261111 - 80 PTS (75+5) - 12/11/18

Do I have a chance of being nominated? If yes, when? Thank you!


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> PCC is initiated from the passport office. I think it is 500 and remaining based on your local police station. If you know what I mean. Nowadays, it comes within 15 days.. all the best.


Thanks for quick response!!!
I could not understand your second sentence :
“ I think it is 500 and remaining based on your local police station. If you know what I mean”

Please tell me what is 500 and what is for remaining?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*EOI with invitation ?*

Hello freinds, 

Any idea if we need to inform DHA if I let my 189 invitation laspe because we got PR? Reason for not applying or just withdrawing EOI after the invitation laspe suffice ? Kindly let me know if any future implication if we ignore invite now,

Many thanks


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

panne05 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > PCC is initiated from the passport office. I think it is 500 and remaining based on your local police station. If you know what I mean. Nowadays, it comes within 15 days.. all the best.
> ...


Bro 500 is the legal fees that u have to pay online and rest he is talking about the bribe that ur local police inspector may ask for passing it quickly.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Not essentially.. u just let let it lapse..


tashilay said:


> Hello freinds,
> 
> Any idea if we need to inform DHA if I let my 189 invitation laspe because we got PR? Reason for not applying or just withdrawing EOI after the invitation laspe suffice ? Kindly let me know if any future implication if we ignore invite now,
> 
> Many thanks


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

I am on day *350* still nothing. Same to you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> Question to all experts here, i have a question regarding IED, if i did my medicals for 457 around Feb / March and i just did HIV test by October 2018 which is when i filed my 190. What would be my IED is 12 months from Feb / March or from October?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sundarraman.V.


Good question - I think it is the date that your final Medical Check is uploaded to Immiaccount perhaps? Just speculating.

DHA also sets the IED according to the PCC date. 

Update us when you do get your grant, it would be good to know for such a case 

Do note if you are onshore on a 457 when a decision is made, you won't have an IED.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks. Hope you get the grants soon


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Holy smokes that is fast, congrats!!


Thanks so much. We either hadn't expected the grants soon. we did guess we might get them after the NYE


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations for your Christmas gift.
> 
> I think you are onshore. Am I right?


Thanks for your congratulation. We're offshore. Hope you get the grants soon


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Hey Giang, much happy for your grant.
> Congrats to you and family!!!


Thanks a lot. I hope you get the grant soon too . We're heading to Mel after Feb/2019 (after the Tet Holiday in Vietnam).


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Congratulations Guys, wonderful present for the year end. Enjoy the moment.


Thanks so much. Hope you get the grant soon too.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
> First time is 5th of April , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.
> Second time is 14th of June, asked for my updated passport, as my passport expired.
> ...


Hey DJ, I did it too on my own last week and my case as well is handled by the agent and he said it was okay to submit feedback. Did you get a return email.with tracking number? Our case is also showing further assessment since May and we too have lodged for ACT in Feb. God knows what will happen....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

DJ and kavipihu are you both onshore / offshore? 

Must be really frustrating.

Hope the feedback triggers some progress as it seems to have for others.


----------



## karthicks (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I have got my direct grant yesterday.

State: QLD
Onshore
Visa lodged: 04 Sep 2018
Grant date: 11 Dec 2108
Developer/Programmer


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

karthicks said:


> Hi guys, I have got my direct grant yesterday.
> 
> State: QLD
> Onshore
> ...


Congrats dear a x mas gift given by DHA.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> DJ and kavipihu are you both onshore / offshore?
> 
> Must be really frustrating.
> 
> Hope the feedback triggers some progress as it seems to have for others.


*
Offshore - India*. You won't be able to realize the frustration. More than that, it's disappointment that the system runs this way. We are unable to plan anything, neither on personal or professional front. We just need an update of whats happening with our application if not before but at least after the global processing times are way passed. layball::blah::juggle:

Hopefully we will receive the Christmas Gift.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

karthicks said:


> Hi guys, I have got my direct grant yesterday.
> 
> State: QLD
> Onshore
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Gabrielbulich (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi,
I’m new here, but I have no idea how it works. How can I start my own questions? I can’t see an option to make a new post!


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

EppHouse,pls help out,asking on behalf of a friend..
He had victoria 190 visa sponsorship invitation july....he subsequently applied August 2018. For visa...however,he was suppose to inform victorian government about his visa reference number,he claimed he forgot....this december a friend called his attention to it,so he informed victorian government....but he is worried,cos on immitracker those that applied same date with his have dir grants already.....he fear he caused d delay cos he didnt drop d visa reference number earlier....but can that be true? Pls ur honest opinion?
He is so worried that he caused his delay


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys how many days hospital people will take to upload medical


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

In 7 working days they upload the medicals to the website and you get a SMS. My experience was I got the SMS on the 4th working day.




nelutla said:


> hi guys how many days hospital people will take to upload medical


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> In 7 working days they upload the medicals to the website and you get a SMS. My experience was I got the SMS on the 4th working day.


ok thanks is it depends upon hospital to hospital


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> EppHouse,pls help out,asking on behalf of a friend..
> He had victoria 190 visa sponsorship invitation july....he subsequently applied August 2018. For visa...however,he was suppose to inform victorian government about his visa reference number,he claimed he forgot....this december a friend called his attention to it,so he informed victorian government....but he is worried,cos on immitracker those that applied same date with his have dir grants already.....he fear he caused d delay cos he didnt drop d visa reference number earlier....but can that be true? Pls ur honest opinion?
> He is so worried that he caused his delay
> Awaiting reply


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > EppHouse,pls help out,asking on behalf of a friend..
> ...


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> *
> Offshore - India*. You won't be able to realize the frustration. More than that, it's disappointment that the system runs this way. We are unable to plan anything, neither on the personal or professional front. We just need an update of whats happening with our application if not before but at least after the global processing times are way passed. layball::blah::juggle:
> 
> Hopefully we will receive the Christmas Gift.


 from July 24 th no update on my file sent feedback but no response


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> *
> Offshore - India*. You won't be able to realize the frustration. More than that, it's disappointment that the system runs this way. We are unable to plan anything, neither on personal or professional front. We just need an update of whats happening with our application if not before but at least after the global processing times are way passed. layball::blah::juggle:
> 
> Hopefully we will receive the Christmas Gift.


The system is indeed unacceptable, and getting worse:

MARA agents Mark Northam, Monica Gruzska, and Raul Senise (I know Mark and Raul are on various forums online) discuss the deteriorating standards in DHA and how it is hurting visa applicants, visa sponsors, and Australia more broadly:

migrationshow.com/the-migration-show-14-sep-2018-saf-vetassess-raul-senise-nick-sharrock/

22m to the 41m 44s mark.

In case anyone is interested.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The system is indeed unacceptable, and getting worse:
> 
> MARA agents Mark Northam, Monica Gruzska, and Raul Senise (I know Mark and Raul are on various forums online) discuss the deteriorating standards in DHA and how it is hurting visa applicants, visa sponsors, and Australia more broadly:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Good show 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The system is indeed unacceptable, and getting worse:
> 
> MARA agents Mark Northam, Monica Gruzska, and Raul Senise (I know Mark and Raul are on various forums online) discuss the deteriorating standards in DHA and how it is hurting visa applicants, visa sponsors, and Australia more broadly:
> 
> ...


This further adds to the pain we are feeling anyway. One point they made in the talk is "the system is making it even more difficult for the legally binding and true applicant, rather it should be reverse." Wonder what the future holds. Gonna be completing 10 months of lodgement this weekend.. Sometimes, I feel it would be better for my sanity to stop coming back on this forum for sometime as it keeps getting worse for my mind realising days are passing without result.. Anyway good share Pretty!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> This further adds to the pain we are feeling anyway. One point they made in the talk is "the system is making it even more difficult for the legally binding and true applicant, rather it should be reverse." Wonder what the future holds. Gonna be completing 10 months of lodgement this weekend.. Sometimes, I feel it would be better for my sanity to stop coming back on this forum for sometime as it keeps getting worse for my mind realising days are passing without result.. Anyway good share Pretty!


Nobody can tell you for sure when will you nail it but will advice to sit tight might be around the corner.

Waiting patiently is the key here i guess global processing times are average, so in some cases might cross it. But hope for best.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello friends, I had no choice but to send them a feedback.

My application has exceeded the current global visa processing times. This is currently causing a lot of anxiety in my family. We cannot take any long term decisions individually and as a family and yet we cannot define the future.
I have responded to all the requests from the case officers.
However, my family and I will be grateful to the department if our case is looked into.

Thank you 

And thy responded


Acknowledgement of feedback
*
Dear Mr XXXXXX
*
The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on 12 December 2018. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
*
This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.
*
Your Feedback Case Number is IMMI-XX-XXXXX. You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
*
Yours sincerely
*
*
*
*
XXXXXXX
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Home Affairs
*
13 December 2018



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

257 day so far...

Lodged 31.03.18

1st CO 28.07.18

2nd CO 26.10.18

On second CO contact asked to provide spouse Indian and Australian PCC with maiden name. Tried to get Indian PCC with maiden name but they issued only as per name on passport. As Australian stay was for 3 months only so in reply to CO I mentioned that as per the criteria stay was not for total of 12 months, AFP clearance is not required. I also mentioned to let me know if they still require it.

Is it advisable to provide AFP clearance now as CO wanted it? Can it expedite the process? Please give your views.

Thank you. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

solvaish said:


> 257 day so far...
> 
> Lodged 31.03.18
> 
> ...


If expediting the process is your priority, I would just do it cause it is less than $50 to get done


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> This further adds to the pain we are feeling anyway. One point they made in the talk is "the system is making it even more difficult for the legally binding and true applicant, rather it should be reverse." Wonder what the future holds. Gonna be completing 10 months of lodgement this weekend.. Sometimes, I feel it would be better for my sanity to stop coming back on this forum for sometime as it keeps getting worse for my mind realising days are passing without result.. Anyway good share Pretty!


Mate if staying away from the forum will help, definitely do it. 

Health is wealth after all.

The holiday season is nearly here - hope you and your loved ones can enjoy it despite the uncertainty around the visa processing  

Like a user above, did you get an email about your feedback being acknowledge / a commitment to respond to it in x days?


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If expediting the process is your priority, I would just do it cause it is less than $50 to get done


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

What is the process of expediting the process. I have no idea that we can do even this. 

Regards
Anuj
Visa lodged date - 23rd March
Co contact - 6th June

Grant - Still waiting


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

SoonPR said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> What is the process of expediting the process. I have no idea that we can do even this.
> 
> ...


He is referring to get an Australian PCC done mate...!!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

One doubt regarding the documents , people who have lodged could you please help with it :

I have totally 8 years of experience but in skills assessment 4 years was deducted , is it compulsory to give proof of documents for those deducted years ? I have my appointment letter, experience letter , promotion letter but no payslips for the deducted years .. is it compulsory to provide those ??


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate if staying away from the forum will help, definitely do it.
> 
> Health is wealth after all.
> 
> ...


I sure did! In fact the very next day and shared it on this forum.. Below is the text transcript once again..

___________________________

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 4 December 2018 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

The Feedback Case number is IMMI-18-XXXX. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 19 February 2018. You have also stated that you have provided all requirements and you have asked for an explanation why your application has moved beyond the published processing time.

The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.


This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.

I can advise your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on your application.

The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.


layball:layball:layball:layball:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SoonPR said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> What is the process of expediting the process. I have no idea that we can do even this.
> 
> ...


I meant getting the Aussie PCC done as solvaish pointed out


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dragonqn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One doubt regarding the documents , people who have lodged could you please help with it :
> 
> I have totally 8 years of experience but in skills assessment 4 years was deducted , is it compulsory to give proof of documents for those deducted years ? I have my appointment letter, experience letter , promotion letter but no payslips for the deducted years .. is it compulsory to provide those ??


On another forum I asked Mark Northam, a MARA agent who has a thread where he answers questions, regarding the employment verification of employment episodes where folks are not claiming points.

In case it helps here is my question and his answer (if you would like to know the name of the forum you can google some key words or PM me I'll share it with you):



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi Mark - thank you so much for doing this. I have learnt so much reading through your answers and listening to your show - it is great to see your empathetic client-centered approach to providing your services.
> 
> I have a question regarding the GSM visas 189 / 190 / 489:
> 
> ...





MarkNortham said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic -
> 
> Thanks for the note and kind words! We've noticed that over the last 6 months or so, for skilled visas DHA is taking a closer look at skilled employment claims including more verification visits (or calls) to current or former employers, etc. What's also new is that they are looking into employment that is used to meet the deeming period (ie, 2 years for some ACS candidates, etc) where the employment is considered skilled by the skills assessor, but cannot be counted for points because it's used to meet the minimum amount of skilled employment to meet the particular deeming period (to be deemed as "skilled") of the skills assessor. DHA clearly considers this skilled employment to be fair game for all verification checks, etc.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> On another forum I asked Mark Northam, a MARA agent who has a thread where he answers questions, regarding the employment verification of employment episodes where folks are not claiming points.
> 
> In case it helps here is my question and his answer (if you would like to know the name of the forum you can google some key words or PM me I'll share it with you):
> 
> ...


I have a query here:

1) First we do assessments from a relevant body assigned by the govt., which we pay for, and are checked thoroghly
2) We apply for nomination to a state, they also check it and give nomination
3) The same is checked again by DHA and it take even longer than the above two...

What are we saying here? Are the above assessors worthless, or are they just a scam to get in the money for VISA and then may be, or may be not tell the applicant that what we have verified twice, on-shore, for which you paid and then you also got nomination, is not worth it..

Phew, the more I think about it the more negative I start to get..

Hoping the disappointment ends soon..


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> I have a query here:
> 
> 1) First we do assessments from a relevant body assigned by the govt., which we pay for, and are checked thoroghly
> 2) We apply for nomination to a state, they also check it and give nomination
> ...


did u sent feedback?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> did u sent feedback?


yes I did, pl see my previous posts today.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

1. Assessment body just checks you work relevance and awards points. No b/g check is done. 

2. The state, checks ur documents for other points too, and basis your claimed points, gives you nomination.

3. DHA finally does b/g checks (if they feel like) on all your cliamed points before granting visa.

Its different kind of checks at every stage. Still loooooong though.


kavipihu said:


> I have a query here:
> 
> 1) First we do assessments from a relevant body assigned by the govt., which we pay for, and are checked thoroghly
> 2) We apply for nomination to a state, they also check it and give nomination
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## R2D2xyz (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello everyone! Christmas has come early for us.. Visa grants arrived this morning. It feels just as good as you'd imagine. You guys havr been a support system and I wish everyone here receives their grant soon.

Details & timeline below:
Offshore
ANZSCO: 222311
Points: 75+5
EOI: 01/12/2017
NSW Invite: 16/04/2018
Lodged: 01/05/2018
IMMI Comm.: 21/08/2018
Grant: 14/12/2018
IED: 15/05/2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hello everyone! Christmas has come early for us.. Visa grants arrived this morning. It feels just as good as you'd imagine. You guys havr been a support system and I wish everyone here receives their grant soon.
> 
> Details & timeline below:
> Offshore
> ...


Hopefully they have devoted some resources to clearing older cases now and some of our Jan-Feb '18 lodged cases in this thread will be processed too 

Congrats R2D2!


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hopefully they have devoted some resources to clearing older cases now and some of our Jan-Feb '18 lodged cases in this thread will be processed too
> 
> Congrats R2D2!




I completely agree. More than the recent cases, I think a part of the resources should be dedicated for those that are unduly and unnecessarily stuck in the system for a long time. I’m just praying and hoping that Kavipihu gets their visas before Christmas


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> I completely agree. More than the recent cases, I think a part of the resources should be dedicated for those that are unduly and unnecessarily stuck in the system for a long time. I’m just praying and hoping that Kavipihu gets their visas before Christmas


Me too :amen:

Take solace in the fact it has been a policy option since late 2017:

"Allocation time frames

Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."

Source: 
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Me too :amen:
> 
> Take solace in the fact it has been a policy option since late 2017:
> 
> ...


Aww. Thank you Abhishek and Pretty... Wishes have a lot of power, I am sure it will come in due time. Good to have met you guys online and hope to meet you soon down under! :amen:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Aww. Thank you Abhishek and Pretty... Wishes have a lot of power, I am sure it will come in due time. Good to have met you guys online and hope to meet you soon down under! :amen:


Definitely hit me up when you are thinking of moving / landing in the ACT (I'm part of a WA group too that might be useful) - would be happy to grab a coffee / beer


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

2 DG's on myimmitracker
1X sep lodged and 1X may lodged
Pace going down again???


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Definitely hit me up when you are thinking of moving / landing in the ACT (I'm part of a WA group too that might be useful) - would be happy to grab a coffee / beer




And you please do hit me up when you’re in Queensland. I am targeting to live in Toowoomba. If ever you’re there, do let me know


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 2 DG's on myimmitracker
> 1X sep lodged and 1X may lodged
> Pace going down again???




I’ve given up any hopes of getting a grant this year. Just mentally preparing myself to wait for a few more months for the grant. That’s the only way to remain sane and have some semblance of inner peace 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I meant getting the Aussie PCC done as solvaish pointed out


Thanks for the response. I read Solvaish response yesterday and realized I goofed up. 
I am also from that Feb / March batch who are so frustrated that looking for any option available to get a response from DIBP.

Visa Lodged - 23rd March
CO Contact - 6th June
Waiting for Grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SoonPR said:


> Thanks for the response. I read Solvaish response yesterday and realized I goofed up.
> I am also from that Feb / March batch who are so frustrated that looking for any option available to get a response from DIBP.
> 
> Visa Lodged - 23rd March
> ...


Try the Feedback mechanism on their website buddy  

What was your CO contact regarding by the way?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

R2D2xyz said:


> Hello everyone! Christmas has come early for us.. Visa grants arrived this morning. It feels just as good as you'd imagine. You guys havr been a support system and I wish everyone here receives their grant soon.
> 
> Details & timeline below:
> Offshore
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Try the Feedback mechanism on their website buddy
> 
> What was your CO contact regarding by the way?


Feedback already done. Response is same like what others have posted.

CO contact was to get my current employer's HR mail ID. They even contacted my HR on 5th September to confirm on my details. 
After that nothing from them.

Regards
Anuj


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Anuj, 

Didnt you give your manager mail I'd and phone in the reference letter? 
If yes, then asking for hr mail is a delay tactic I feel. 




SoonPR said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Try the Feedback mechanism on their website buddy
> ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Definitely hit me up when you are thinking of moving / landing in the ACT (I'm part of a WA group too that might be useful) - would be happy to grab a coffee / beer


Oh! Absolutely..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> And you please do hit me up when you’re in Queensland. I am targeting to live in Toowoomba. If ever you’re there, do let me know


Will do buddy


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Why the silence people.. Dha is already on snooze mode for 190 grants.. We should keep a hustle here... Many of us find solace while reading news here... So start the chatter again please 😊


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Guess the holiday season is catching up with applicants too, plus the weekends tend to be a lull unless an invitation round is near. 

Hoping my CO team have a good break and come back in Jan to get this train moving fast!


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Just curious, is the December shutdown applicable to DHA too? 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Guess the holiday season is catching up with applicants too, plus the weekends tend to be a lull unless an invitation round is near.
> 
> Hoping my CO team have a good break and come back in Jan to get this train moving fast!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Just curious, is the December shutdown applicable to DHA too?


Depends on the specific department within DHA my friend, I'm sure each might have their own practice shutdown policy. 

Having said that, there will likely be a skeletal crew still working on some stuff (eg visitor visas) I would imagine. 

I wouldn't expect much progress till the week of the 7th in my mind.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like we all will soon be or rather already in the Year 2019 grant boat now. Praying that Jan 2019 will be the celebration month for us. Amen!!




PrettyIsotonic said:


> Depends on the specific department within DHA my friend, I'm sure each might have their own practice shutdown policy.
> 
> Having said that, there will likely be a skeletal crew still working on some stuff (eg visitor visas) I would imagine.
> 
> I wouldn't expect much progress till the week of the 7th in my mind.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

It is finally time for me to update my status. 

I received the grant notification for my 3 kids, wife and myself on 11th Dec.

It is needless to say that this process has been a very long, stressful and emotional roller coaster ride.

All I can say is hold on, it will happen eventually and all the best to those waiting for your grants. 

Just wanted to add that, I did raise a feedback to DHA during the week prior to my grant and not sure if this had any impact on expediting the issue of my grant. 

My timelines provided below :

Anzco code: 511112
Vetassess Positive outcome: Aug 20th 2017
PTE-A: Sep 14th 2017
EOI: Submitted October 10th 2017
190 Points: 75
NSW Invite received: Feb 16th 2018
NSW Invite submitted: Mar 1st 2018
NSW Nomination: May 3rd 2018
190 Visa lodged: May 16th 2018 
CO Contact : Sep 3rd 2018
Feedback Raised : Dec 5th 2018
Grant Received : Dec 11th 2018


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

Congrats Mate. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

True. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

True 


hibamenai said:


> Why the silence people.. Dha is already on snooze mode for 190 grants.. We should keep a hustle here... Many of us find solace while reading news here... So start the chatter again please 😊


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is finally time for me to update my status.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

Could you please tell me how much funds do we require to show in our account while applying 190 subclass


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Zero.. This requirement is not applicable unlike Canada 


panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me how much funds do we require to show in our account while applying 190 subclass


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me how much funds do we require to show in our account while applying 190 subclass




It’s depend on State you are applying for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> It’s depend on State you are applying for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please tell me for Victoria and nsw


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Could you please tell me for Victoria and nsw




You can check it on particular state websites that whether the funds are required to show or not. Because some states did not want funds proof and some required it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> You can check it on particular state websites that whether the funds are required to show or not. Because some states did not want funds proof and some required it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks buddy...
Could you please tell me whether the proof of funds require in terms of money or
We can show property value such as home.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Ok thanks buddy...
> 
> Could you please tell me whether the proof of funds require in terms of money or
> 
> We can show property value such as home.




Both Liquid Cash and property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inder07 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi experts

I got a CO contact today to provide relationship evidence documents for my spouse. I have already submitted my marriage certificate and passport of mine and my spouse that shows spouse name on it. Could you please tell me what further documents I should provide?
My Timeframe is : 190 state VIC Visa lodged 13/08/2018
CO contact 17/08/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Inder07 said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I got a CO contact today to provide relationship evidence documents for my spouse. I have already submitted my marriage certificate and passport of mine and my spouse that shows spouse name on it. Could you please tell me what further documents I should provide?
> My Timeframe is : 190 state VIC Visa lodged 13/08/2018
> CO contact 17/08/2018


"For both married and de facto applicants you must provide evidence that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Evidence can include but is not limited to: 

joint bank account statements
billing accounts in joint names
joint leases or mortgages
documents that show your partner has lived at the same address as you" 

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo

Specifically what the Migration Regulation looks for:
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.15A Spouse

I submitted about 48 documents (some combined pdfs) to show the above.

*What I uploaded:*

Joint lease agreement. 

Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us. 

Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted). 

Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet). 

We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)

Joint insurance (home contents, car). 

Joint ownership of vehicles. 

Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.

Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.

Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund). 

Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme). 

Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).

About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends. 

WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos). 

Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together). 

All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals. 

Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

How long have you being married and are you staying together? You can provide your marriage pics, any joint bank account for further details.



Inder07 said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I got a CO contact today to provide relationship evidence documents for my spouse. I have already submitted my marriage certificate and passport of mine and my spouse that shows spouse name on it. Could you please tell me what further documents I should provide?
> My Timeframe is : 190 state VIC Visa lodged 13/08/2018
> CO contact 17/08/2018


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Where is 190 Visa grant gang 2019? Need to add myself . Hopefully new year is going to come with new possibilities.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Where is 190 Visa grant gang 2019? Need to add myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels sad to say this.. But it's true.. I need to know if nyones starting the 2019 thread 😔


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

They are moving to October applications now xD. 1 October case was granted today according to myimmitracker


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Ahri said:


> They are moving to October applications now xD. 1 October case was granted today according to myimmitracker


Yeah they first process ones with No points claimed for any experience.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ahri said:


> They are moving to October applications now xD. 1 October case was granted today according to myimmitracker


Oct 6 so 189 and 190 almost close by now.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Yeah they first process ones with No points claimed for any experience.


Really? I hope it gets to me soon then as I did not claim points and I do not have any dependents.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ahri said:


> Really? I hope it gets to me soon then as I did not claim points and I do not have any dependents.


Maybe they will see the date prioritize accordingly from nonpoint claimers.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Both Liquid Cash and property
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!!!
For property what documents do we require to show valuation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

For the Immitracker users, is their a rough indication which CO contact dates are being finalised now?


----------



## mastrmind (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Guys, me and my wife have been granted our 190 visa today.
We lodged the visa on 5th October 2018.
I have been silently reading the comments, So thought of sharing the good news with you guys.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! Usually, when a CO contacts you for a particular document, what is the time frame that you get to upload it? 

What happens if you are not able to produce those documents in time?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

warkan said:


> Hey guys! Usually, when a CO contacts you for a particular document, what is the time frame that you get to upload it?
> 
> What happens if you are not able to produce those documents in time?


The usual time frame is 28 calendar days - and DHA may make a decision on your application without asking for them again / more documents if you don't meet their time frame. If you can't meet their time frame, just let them know why - they seem to be quite understanding if you have genuine reasons.

In case it helps, this was some of the wording from my CO contact (not sure if they are universal or not):

"*Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. 

You should provide your response in writing. 

Send your response to me using the contact details provided below. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted. 

If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided without the Department taking any further action to obtain the requested information. If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below."


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> For the Immitracker users, is their a rough indication which CO contact dates are being finalised now?


Hi PI,

Looking at immitracker most CO contact cases have been cleared up to 20-26 September. A few people have been lucky and have had their cases looked at again and visas granted within a few days after contact in November but consistently cleared it's up to the end of September.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

By the way, thanks for your congrats two weeks ago PrettyIsotonic, josygeorge, himsrj and intruder. I have been away for a while but I will keep checking to see when the rest of you get your grant. I hope all of you have good news soon, especially the ones who have been waiting for a long time like kavipihu. 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi PI,
> 
> Looking at immitracker most CO contact cases have been cleared up to 20-26 September. A few people have been lucky and have had their cases looked at again and visas granted within a few days after contact in November but consistently cleared it's up to the end of September.


Thanks for swinging around and helping with that my friend  really appreciate it. 

That seems consistent with the rough 90 (plus) days to hearing something after a CO contact that is thrown around. 

Just wanted to check if my expectations for a mid-March 2019 grant is realistic given a 1 December 2018 CO contact. Probably add a week or two to account for the holiday shutdown and early-Jan slowdown.


----------



## Inder07 (Sep 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Inder07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts
> ...


Thanks PrettyIsotonic for the help. I have uploaded all the available documents as a relationship evidence. Hoping for the best and goodluck for all


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats, Can you share your details with regards to your visa application, like anzcode, points, onshore or offshore and all



mastrmind said:


> Hi Guys, me and my wife have been granted our 190 visa today.
> We lodged the visa on 5th October 2018.
> I have been silently reading the comments, So thought of sharing the good news with you guys.


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Visa 190 Processing Time*

Hi Guys,

New here, got my WA state nomination invitation on 16th November and submitted all documents on 11th December. My CO says that after I send through my amended employment contract she will finalized my application. 

Wondering what does that mean? My CO did not ask for a Police Clearance so I did not submit the document but I submitted the rest already. It's been a week and I have not receive any news from my CO so am confused when am I going to get any further news.

Thanks guys!


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Adeline0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my direct grant today. I have been a silent observer in this group throughout my daunting waiting period. So it’s my time to contribute now.
> 
> ...


Hi Adeline,
Did you submit a police clearance during the state nomination application or do you just submit it when you lodge your visa 190? I didn't submit a police clearance and the case officer did not request for one. Will that be a problem? Thanks for the help!

My timeline is as following (Civil Engineer):
EOI for WA: 11/11/2018
WA invitation: 16/11/2018
State nomination application: 30/11/2018
State nomination approved: NA
Visa 190(WA) lodged: NA
Direct grant: NA


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Guys...

I have lodged my visa 190 on 13th Sept with 10 years of experience...

I got a CO contact today requesting for employement evidence & verification of PTE score.

Name of CO is Michael (Position No 60004057).

I have already uploaded experience letters, referal letters, last 6 months pay slips of companies where i have worked, promotion letter, etc.

I have further evidence like Form 16, pay slips for entire period, training letters, increment letters, bank statement (last 12 months) & other stuff. However, I need clarifications on the following:

1. Is there any limit on number of documents to be uploaded in my immi account?

2. Any size limit for each attchment?

3. I have already sent PTE score to DIBP during last 10 days & it is not allowing me to send it afain to DIBP. What can i do in this case?

4. When would the CO look at the docs which i upload now?

5. Any other suggestions plz?

Any other applicant with same CO, plz tell me ur experience. 

Plz respond & responses from people with CO contact regarding employement evidence & succesfully got the grant will help!!!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Ahri said:
> 
> 
> > They are moving to October applications now xD. 1 October case was granted today according to myimmitracker
> ...


I haven't claimed any experience point, but still waiting, lodged 25th aug.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

MAXSWA said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I have lodged my visa 190 on 13th Sept with 10 years of experience...
> 
> ...




Hi 
I also got CO for more evidence of employment. In which reference letter with positions mentioned on it from starting.
I logged on 17 Sep.
What about you.
What he request you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

How many points have you claimed for your employment? How many employer's have you worked for? Did you provide payslips and bank statements covering each employer?



MAXSWA said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I have lodged my visa 190 on 13th Sept with 10 years of experience...
> 
> ...


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

It is with great delight to announce that i have got my Direct grant today for NSW. Not sure if they did EV. I have got my 457 yesterday and today my 190 (phew that was close). Adelaide office.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> It is with great delight to announce that i have got my Direct grant today for NSW. Not sure if they did EV. I have got my 457 yesterday and today my 190 (phew that was close). Adelaide office.


Many congrats mate...what is the lodge date

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Many congrats mate...what is the lodge date
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



October 1st. All details are in my signature.


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> MAXSWA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys...
> ...



Hi...

He asked for employment evidence which i shall upload in a day or two...what did u upload?


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> How many points have you claimed for your employment? How many employer's have you worked for? Did you provide payslips and bank statements covering each employer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claimed max points under experience. I have worked for 2 companies & i have uploaded last 6 months payslips & statement of both...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MAXSWA said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I have lodged my visa 190 on 13th Sept with 10 years of experience...
> 
> ...


1 - Usually it is 60 documents per applicant.

2 - 5mb.

3 - I'm not familiar with PTE - but do you have a "score card" / a .pdf version of your scores you can upload? Otherwise just a note telling the CO that you have already sent it directly from PTE to DHA 10 days ago.

4 - Most likely after they enjoy their Christmas / New Year break! Generally takes 3-4 months after a CO contact to get a response it seems. 

5 - You can combine documents (if you Google "pdf merger" - you will find heaps of sites) to ensure you don't go over the 60 upload limit - I would also leave a few spaces in case you get another CO contact.

All the best!


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi PrettyIsotonic, is Police Clearance document needed to be submitted for the state nomination application? My CO did not ask for it so can I assume it is not needed?


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> MAXSWA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys...
> ...




Thanks mate..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic, is Police Clearance document needed to be submitted for the state nomination application? My CO did not ask for it so can I assume it is not needed?


I haven't heard of it being required at the state nomination stage, so I highly doubt it - but policies are always changing so it is probably best to check the state website.

Usually character and health assessments are left to DHA for 190 holders.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

mastrmind said:


> Hi Guys, me and my wife have been granted our 190 visa today.
> We lodged the visa on 5th October 2018.
> I have been silently reading the comments, So thought of sharing the good news with you guys.


Many congratulations 🙂 

This is a general query. Do all applicants receive a commencement email? 🤔 Just curious.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

frozen said:


> Many congratulations 🙂
> 
> This is a general query. Do all applicants receive a commencement email? 🤔 Just curious.


Nope!

There's been a fair amount of speculation and theory crafting about why folks get it and what it implies recently on this forum though.

Did you get one?


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Ahri said:
> 
> 
> > They are moving to October applications now xD. 1 October case was granted today according to myimmitracker
> ...


Really? It's been 90 days since I lodged. (Sep) I am a single applicant with no points claimed for experience. No news yet. 
Is there any such protocol


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

frozen said:


> Really? It's been 90 days since I lodged. (Sep) I am a single applicant with no points claimed for experience. No news yet.
> Is there any such protocol


I haven't heard of any such protocol - but ceteris paribus - I would imagine there is less for DHA to verify hence faster visa processing for folks with no points claimed for experience.

Of course, in reality, there are far more layers of complexity to a visa application and how it is processed and at what speed.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations 🙂
> ...


I haven't received it. It's been 90 days since I lodged. At one point they had removed my application from skill select and now it's back. God knows what's going on.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I haven't heard of any such protocol - but ceteris paribus - I would imagine there is less for DHA to verify hence faster visa processing for folks with no points claimed for experience.
> 
> Of course, in reality, there are far more layers of complexity to a visa application and how it is processed and at what speed.


Oh! I heard from a migration agent that they do verify employment even if there are no points claimed for the same. They verify the period of employment used to qualify for a positive skills assessment. It's just overwhelming.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

frozen said:


> I haven't received it. It's been 90 days since I lodged. At one point they had removed my application from skill select and now it's back. God knows what's going on.


Once you lodge the visa you can forget about SkillSelect since you will have a reference number and can see your application on Immiaccount


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

frozen said:


> Oh! I heard from a migration agent that they do verify employment even if there are no points claimed for the same. They verify the period of employment used to qualify for a positive skills assessment. It's just overwhelming.


That is right, and reasonable in my mind (I asked exactly that to a MARA agent on another forum and posted their response on this forum). 

Of course some occupations may not require any work experience, just a suitable qualification (e.g. Social Workers) - but similarly you would expect a solid verification of the qualification to occur. 

Soon it'll be Christmas / New Years - and 2-4 weeks would have whizzed by just enjoying the holidays, hope you hear something soon


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> It is with great delight to announce that i have got my Direct grant today for NSW. Not sure if they did EV. I have got my 457 yesterday and today my 190 (phew that was close). Adelaide office.


Fantastic..all the best!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Fantastic..all the best!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Inform NSW*

Can you guys please let me know what is the process to inform NSW about my grant?


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello!

I have a question about employment verification overseas. I obtained a letter of employment from a company I worked at in 2009-2010 (6 months) in January 2017, had it translated and certified. That employment is not used for points, however, it was used for ACS Skills Assessment and for 190 VIC nomination. Unfortunately, when I was checking my employment history after I applied to the 190 visa, I found out that company has declared bankruptcy and no longer exists. How will the DoHA check that employment in my case? The company broke in December 2017.

Thank you!

Daniel


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> It is with great delight to announce that i have got my Direct grant today for NSW. Not sure if they did EV. I have got my 457 yesterday and today my 190 (phew that was close). Adelaide office.


Congrats that was too close.


vsundarraman said:


> Can you guys please let me know what is the process to inform NSW about my grant?


Your invitation mail must have contact details. Just drop a mail with ref no.

October just kicked in with 3 grants in past 2 days.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

danielrvo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question about employment verification overseas. I obtained a letter of employment from a company I worked at in 2009-2010 (6 months) in January 2017, had it translated and certified. That employment is not used for points, however, it was used for ACS Skills Assessment and for 190 VIC nomination. Unfortunately, when I was checking my employment history after I applied to the 190 visa, I found out that company has declared bankruptcy and no longer exists. How will the DoHA check that employment in my case? The company broke in December 2017.
> 
> ...


They sure cannot contact company in that case. But they will ask you for all proofs you can provide like bank statements, rnr letters, payslips, tax forms, might ask for pf statement.


----------



## ali.janjua (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

I hope I'm not bothering just a quick question.
Visa application 190 (Victoria) lodged on 24th of July, CO contacted on 26th of November to include my wife and child in the visa application using form 1436 and they are non migrating dependents of mine.
She gave me 28 days to reply however, I submitted all the required stuff on 5th of December. Is this right that they would open my application after the 28 days period would have gone or their is some probability to get a grant soon? 
If days to be counted 28th day would be coming on 24th of December and that must be Christmas holiday. What to expect now??? 
Seniors please guide.

Regards


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,
in the immiaccount there are 2 fields for dependents such as "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Change of Name, Evidence of" for wife and first one for the child "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Custody, Evidence of"

Just want to know what documents you people had uploaded for these 4 fields?
Helpful if anybody can guide me.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is right, and reasonable in my mind (I asked exactly that to a MARA agent on another forum and posted their response on this forum).
> 
> Of course some occupations may not require any work experience, just a suitable qualification (e.g. Social Workers) - but similarly you would expect a solid verification of the qualification to occur.
> 
> Soon it'll be Christmas / New Years - and 2-4 weeks would have whizzed by just enjoying the holidays, hope you hear something soon


Thank you for your prompt reply. 🙂


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Still there is no news..Lodged on 18/01/2018..

Is there any thread of rejection cases?
It's better to join that..

Fully frustrated...


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Still there is no news..Lodged on 18/01/2018..
> 
> ...


did u sent feedback?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> did u sent feedback?


It's funny that I have seen instances where people have quoted that their PR came in after their lodging the complaint but is it really true.. guess cases like ours are odd one out. Not in rejection, neither in approval line. Let's see if the last few days come in as good news or the wait persists..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

ok guys, have booked my ticket to Adelaide. We are flying on Jan 16, 2019. Will still keep waiting for the NSW 190 grant, but will continue to look for work in Adelaide in the meanwhile. I had quit my job considering NSW should be here by this time, but maybe God has other plans. Will enjoy Adelaide on 489, at least get some local experience going. All the best to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## mastrmind (Dec 17, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats, Can you share your details with regards to your visa application, like anzcode, points, onshore or offshore and all


190 VIC | ANZSCO 261312 | 75+5 

Skills assessment 15 July 2018
ACT nomination 2nd Oct 2018
190 lodged (with all required docs, onsite) 05 Oct '18
Grant 17 Dec 2018


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

*GRANT on 19-12*

Hi All,

Pleased to inform you about my husband's and my 190 GRANT today on 19/12.

Points - 65 + 5, Onshore
EOI: 23-Aug-2017
VIC Nomination received: 16-Jul-2108
Commitment letter asked by VIC: 04-Sep-2018
VIC Employment verification: 08-Oct-2018
VIC Invitation: 10-Oct-2018
Lodged with all documents: 11-Oct-2018 (Reused 2 of the 457 medicals and got HIV test done alone)
GRANT: 19-Dec-2018

I must say, this was really quick. :clock:

Regards,
Mani


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All, reposting
in the immiaccount there are 2 fields for dependents such as "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Change of Name, Evidence of" for wife and first one for the child "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Custody, Evidence of"

Just want to know what documents you people had uploaded for these 4 fields?
Helpful if anybody can guide me.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform you about my husband's and my 190 GRANT today on 19/12.
> 
> ...


Hey mani, happy to hear that. Many congrats to family!!

@ultimate ??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform you about my husband's and my 190 GRANT today on 19/12.
> 
> ...


Qucker than quick dear.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for 190 subclass for nsw and Victoria and waiting for mail to lodge nomination from both states.

Anybody has received the invite to lodge nomination from both states.

Could you please help me with the email ids from which you have received a confirmation to lodge nomination to state?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi can anybody answer...
in the immiaccount there are 2 fields for dependents such as "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Change of Name, Evidence of" for wife and first one for the child "1. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" and "2. Custody, Evidence of"

Just want to know what documents you people had uploaded for these 4 fields?
Helpful if anybody can guide me.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Manji said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trac...9-visa-tracker
> 
> I saw in the above link someone applied on 2nd November got their visa.


You must double ✔ ✔ check
False alarm!!
Cannot see Nov 2nd Grant nywhere on tracker


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You must double ✔ ✔ check
> False alarm!!
> Cannot see Nov 2nd Grant nywhere on tracker


Oh yes. I checked on the 489 category https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker . My bad. Sorry!


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

*Direct Grant!!!*

Dear all,

I have been following this forum and I am very happy to announce that I just received my grant yesterday, looks like they are processing fast nowadays.

Timeline for VIC (190):
190 lodgement: 21 Sep 2018
Direct Grant: 18 Dec 2018

Good luck to all.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

For Victoria, it is [email protected].

My application took 1.5 month, good luck to you.




panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 subclass for nsw and Victoria and waiting for mail to lodge nomination from both states.
> 
> ...


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

*Grant*

Hi All,

By the grace of Almighty Allah, I am delighted to inform you that I have received direct grant today at 4:32 AM Pakistan Time for 190 Visa of South Australia in just 86 days of visa lodgement.

I am greatly indebted of this group for their support and expert opinions. Though I am passive member of this group yet I got a lot of help from post of this group. 

Details of my case are as under

Supply & Distribution Manager (133611) (offshore). Age: 25, Exp: 15, Edu: 15, Eng: 10 (Total: 70)
PTE First Attempt: 23-Dec-17 (L/R/S/W 71/69/64/69)
PTE 2nd Attempt: 30-Dec-17 (L/R/S/W 73/67/65/67)
Application for Skill Assessment: 20-May-18
Skill Assessment Received: 20-May-18
Skill Nomination (190) - SA: 19-Jun-18
190 - ITA Received: 29-Aug-18
Visa Lodged: 24-Sep-18
Medical: 1-Oct-18
Grant: 19-Dec-18

Last Date of first entry: 4-Oct-2019

Thank you and all the best to all waiting for visa grant.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats. May i know if you have claimed your employment points from single employer or multiple employers?
Also, what all documents did you submit to claim your employment points?
Thanks



abeerjabbar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, I am delighted to inform you that I have received direct grant today at 4:32 AM Pakistan Time for 190 Visa of South Australia in just 86 days of visa lodgement.
> 
> ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

theotherashish said:


> ok guys, have booked my ticket to Adelaide. We are flying on Jan 16, 2019. Will still keep waiting for the NSW 190 grant, but will continue to look for work in Adelaide in the meanwhile. I had quit my job considering NSW should be here by this time, but maybe God has other plans. Will enjoy Adelaide on 489, at least get some local experience going. All the best to everyone who is waiting.


All the best bro

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm hoping to get some insight into applications that have not had direct grants but CO contacts instead. Judging from previous cases on immitracker, getting a CO contact can result in a major delay for most cases irrespective of how fast you submit the requested information. Can anyone please shed some information on why this is the case. With the exception of a few grants(2 or 3) that were issued on the same day as the CO contact in the last 3 months, there seems to be no or very little movement on any of these cases as far back as September.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Leow said:


> For Victoria, it is [email protected].
> 
> My application took 1.5 month, good luck to you.


Thanks buddy.....

What contents do we receive in mail?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> All the best bro
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, appreciate your wishes 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

*VISA 189 or VISA 190*

Hi Guys, 

I am a PR holder since 2016 living in Melbourne. My brother who is a computer science graduate ()wants to lodge the PR. I have a few doubts regarding his candidature: 

1. Should he go for VISA 189 under 261313- he is getting only 65 points at the moment (30 Age, 20 PTE and 15 for the degree) ?
2. Should he go for South Australia Sponsorship with 70 points as he might get a quick invite as opposed to VIC or NSW ?

Is there a way I can sponsor him ? I have actually lodged partner VISA 309 already for my wife so not sure if I can sponsor 2 people at the same time. 

Any guidance would be highly appreaciated. 

Thanks


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a PR holder since 2016 living in Melbourne. My brother who is a computer science graduate ()wants to lodge the PR. I have a few doubts regarding his candidature:
> 
> ...


I'm replying with what maybe a half baked knowledge. Hope this helps. 
I reckon people living in Melbourne, Victoria can sponsor their first circle family. In your case, if he's your sibling, you can. It's what's called a Skilled Sponsored Visa (Provisional) 489 Family Sponsorship. Check their website for further details. If he gets 65 points, he'll be eligible and you can further add another 5.


----------



## Patii2003 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Another one to count before Christmas. Happy to share that, i received 190- Direct Grant yesterday. Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all, wishing the grants for those who are waiting. 


Points 65 + 5 (VIC Sponsor)
Visa Lodge: 4th Oct 2018 ( all docs including PCC, excluding medicals) - from Onshore
Medicals: 12th Oct 2018
Direct Grant: 19th Dec 2018


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Patii2003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another one to count before Christmas. Happy to share that, i received 190- Direct Grant yesterday. Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all, wishing the grants for those who are waiting.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 🎉
Have a wonderful holiday season. 🙂


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Patii2003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another one to count before Christmas. Happy to share that, i received 190- Direct Grant yesterday. Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all, wishing the grants for those who are waiting.
> 
> ...


When did you launch your EOI and got state invite?


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

himsrj said:


> They sure cannot contact company in that case. But they will ask you for all proofs you can provide like bank statements, rnr letters, payslips, tax forms, might ask for pf statement.


Thank you for your reply. I have a reference letter from them that I submitted as part of my visa application. The employment was in 2009 and in my home country, I don't have my payslips with me since I am currently working in Australia and I doubt I kept that documentation back home. For the rest of my working experiences I have everything. Would a reference letter suffice?

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

*Guidance needed*

Hi Everyone,

I have finally received my PR for NSW on 20th Dec 2018. But the problem is my first entry date is 22 Dec 2018, which i like day after tomorrow. Is there any way we can get it changed. I have very limited time to work on it too.


Below are the details.
Visa Lodged - 23rd March
Co Contacted - 5th June
Visa Grant - 20 December.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to report that my friend got this 190 grant yesterday i.e. 19th Dec 2018. He lodged his application on 5th Nov 2018. So DHA is touching November files!

State QLD
Points: 65 including SS
No work experience points claimed. I guess that is why he got the grant in 45 days.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Two things
1) Did you get a letter which exempts you if entry made after 22nd Dec
2) If not the case as in 1, send mail to the CO and explain that it is difficult to travel and grant you an exemption. With what I have read in the forum, you get a letter from them and you have to carry the same whenever you eventually travel

Experts plz pitch in if any more info can be shared.




SoonPR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have finally received my PR for NSW on 20th Dec 2018. But the problem is my first entry date is 22 Dec 2018, which i like day after tomorrow. Is there any way we can get it changed. I have very limited time to work on it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to report that my friend got this 190 grant yesterday i.e. 19th Dec 2018. He lodged his application on 5th Nov 2018. So DHA is touching November files!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, now its very hard for me to wait, i have lodged on 25th of Aug, QLD, no experience points claimed, but CO contacted on 6th Dec, m still awaiting, MARA agent is not responding on my queries, very upset.


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Two things
> 1) Did you get a letter which exempts you if entry made after 22nd Dec
> 2) If not the case as in 1, send mail to the CO and explain that it is difficult to travel and grant you an exemption. With what I have read in the forum, you get a letter from them and you have to carry the same whenever you eventually travel
> 
> Experts plz pitch in if any more info can be shared.


Hi Sidd,

Thanks for the response. I just got another mail stating that this condition will be exempts.

Thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats. May i know if you have claimed your employment points from single employer or multiple employers?
> Also, what all documents did you submit to claim your employment points?
> Thanks


Thanks!

Following Documents were uploaded:

Passports, NIC, Birth Certificate, Police Certificate, Family Registration Certificate, Marriage Certificate of myself, spouse and kids.
Degrees & Transcripts of myself & spouse, duly attested by Higher Education Commission Pakistan
Experience letter, JD, organogram of positions hold in last 10 years, duly attested by Notary public
AIM Letter for Skill assessment
English Test results of myself and spouse
Form 80 & 1221 for myself & spouse


I have experience certificate of one employer only.......


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats. May i know if you have claimed your employment points from single employer or multiple employers?
> Also, what all documents did you submit to claim your employment points?
> Thanks


Thanks!

Following Documents were uploaded:

Passports, NIC, Birth Certificate, Police Certificate, Family Registration Certificate, Marriage Certificate of myself, spouse and kids.
Degrees & Transcripts of myself & spouse, duly attested by Higher Education Commission Pakistan
Experience letter, JD, organogram of positions hold in last 10 years, duly attested by Notary public
AIM Letter for Skill assessment
English Test results of myself and spouse
Form 80 & 1221 for myself & spouse


I have experience certificate of one employer only.......


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

danielrvo said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have a reference letter from them that I submitted as part of my visa application. The employment was in 2009 and in my home country, I don't have my payslips with me since I am currently working in Australia and I doubt I kept that documentation back home. For the rest of my working experiences I have everything. Would a reference letter suffice?
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel


Depends on what can suffice case officer's apetite. Meanwhile one shall accumulate all proofs, if can.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow!! Are u sure it is 190??? Even mine is in Nov. How does it matter to processing time if you have not claimed points for Experience?




Vegemite20 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to report that my friend got this 190 grant yesterday i.e. 19th Dec 2018. He lodged his application on 5th Nov 2018. So DHA is touching November files!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sureshconnects (May 4, 2018)

Hello guys. I hope you all are great and receiving grants without much delays.

I was an onshore applicant in student visa when I lodged my 190 Visa application in May 18. Now that I have got my Visa I am confused on when to move to NSW from Vic. I am still enrolled at Deakin University and wanna complete my postgraduate degree in Construction Management. I know I have a moral obligation to reside in NSW for 2 years but I am not sure if I should move immediately or after conpleting my studies in May next year. Has anybody faced similar situation? I would appriciate your thought and suggestion in this regards. Wish you all a very happy Christmas and New Year 2019. Cheers🙂🙂


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

SoonPR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have finally received my PR for NSW on 20th Dec 2018. But the problem is my first entry date is 22 Dec 2018, which i like day after tomorrow. Is there any way we can get it changed. I have very limited time to work on it too.
> 
> ...


Can you please share the letter with us?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Wow!! Are u sure it is 190??? Even mine is in Nov. How does it matter to processing time if you have not claimed points for Experience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate. I asked my friend twice if lodgement date is 5th Nov.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, I got a CO contact couple of days back, asking for more evidence of employment. I already submitted all the salary slips and bank statements(except the current job statements as I submitted form 16 for the current job) I have also provided joining letters for all the jobs and promotion letters. I am not sure if my consultant uploaded them all but if he did so, why isn't it enough? I have EPF statements from October 2014 as that is when EPF system started in India and got got the bank statements for the current job as well. But my salary was not eligible for tax before this current job so have no other documents to upload do you guys think that will be enough? If not what else can be done? I need to provide prove from November 2012 till date. Please help. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Can you please share the letter with us?





NC.1984 said:


> Hello everyone, I got a CO contact couple of days back, asking for more evidence of employment. I already submitted all the salary slips and bank statements(except the current job statements as I submitted form 16 for the current job) I have also provided joining letters for all the jobs and promotion letters. I am not sure if my consultant uploaded them all but if he did so, why isn't it enough? I have EPF statements from October 2014 as that is when EPF system started in India and got got the bank statements for the current job as well. But my salary was not eligible for tax before this current job so have no other documents to upload do you guys think that will be enough? If not what else can be done? I need to provide prove from November 2012 till date. Please help. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks


I am also almost in a similar difficult situation.

Case officer requested for overseas employment reference letter on company letterhead. 

Although, I had already added service letter, pay slips, bank statement, income tax, form 16, statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities but still the case officer asked for employment reference letter on company letterhead. 

My employer does not give the roles and responsibilities on letterhead. 

I had responded to CO explanaing the reason for statutory declaration and attached th3 denial email from HR

Hoping that the case officer will get satisfied.

Awaiting response from Case officer.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

falcon08 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please share the letter with us?
> ...


I have provided the reference letters as well. Still they r asking for more evidence. And I checked with my consultant he said he didn't upload the offer letters from the job as it is not required. God knows what exactly they want.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> I'm hoping to get some insight into applications that have not had direct grants but CO contacts instead. Judging from previous cases on immitracker, getting a CO contact can result in a major delay for most cases irrespective of how fast you submit the requested information. Can anyone please shed some information on why this is the case. With the exception of a few grants(2 or 3) that were issued on the same day as the CO contact in the last 3 months, there seems to be no or very little movement on any of these cases as far back as September.




Hi, are you also waiting for your application to be finalised after getting contacted by the CO?

I was contacted in early October and I think unless your ANZCOS is on demand, for example Nurse,etc.. then your application might be looked at with a faster timeline comparing to Accounting, IT,etc... after getting CO contact. Average it takes 60-90 days after CO contact for an application to be finalised, if all docs and all things being supplied smoothly.

Let's just hope for the best, that's all we can do for now.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

On a side note, is there anyone got CO contact in October and currently are waiting for grant? 2018 is nearly coming to an end, so may be we can hope things will start flowing next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> On a side note, is there anyone got CO contact in October and currently are waiting for grant? 2018 is nearly coming to an end, so may be we can hope things will start flowing next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awaiting for response after 2nd CO contact on 26 October. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

So I lodged my application on 19.10.2018. I have just updated my passport details in my application yesterday as I had to renew my passport due to "almost expired" reason. Will this cause any delay in my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahri said:


> So I lodged my application on 19.10.2018. I have just updated my passport details in my application yesterday as I had to renew my passport due to "almost expired" reason. Will this cause any delay in my application?


Nope

It’s a routine exercise 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Ahri said:
> 
> 
> > So I lodged my application on 19.10.2018. I have just updated my passport details in my application yesterday as I had to renew my passport due to "almost expired" reason. Will this cause any delay in my application?
> ...


NB is back!!! 🤘🤘


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> NB is back!!! 🤘🤘


Having some free time due to holidays season

1st week Jan back to the old grind

Feeling bad can’t help more members, but hands are tied

Cheers


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks for the response Mo. I am still waiting for a grant after the CO contact. 
I did interpret it that way as well, from all indications another 3 months from 12th December for me, possibly longer with the end of year slowdown.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

*Received Grant*

I was in for some major surprise this morning. Received 190 grant 2hours ago.😁 Someone at DoHA decided to spread some happiness just before leaving for their festival holidays I guess. My timelines are as below :
ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
EOI - 16th August 2018
NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
Approval & ITA - 12.09.18
Lodged Visa with all documents including PCC upfront- 20.09.18
Medicals-18.10.18
Direct Grant - 21.12.18 🎉 🤩


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

frozen said:


> *Received Grant*
> 
> I was in for some major surprise this morning. Received 190 grant 2hours ago.😁 Someone at DoHA decided to spread some happiness just before leaving for their festival holidays I guess. My timelines are as below :
> ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
> ...


Hi Buddy.. Congrats for your grant.. very happy for you. By the ways did u get any visa check commencement email from the CO before you got your grant.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Tsh116070 said:


> Hi Buddy.. Congrats for your grant.. very happy for you. By the ways did u get any visa check commencement email from the CO before you got your grant.


Thank you 🙂 
No, I didn't get any commencement email.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is right, and reasonable in my mind (I asked exactly that to a MARA agent on another forum and posted their response on this forum).
> 
> Of course some occupations may not require any work experience, just a suitable qualification (e.g. Social Workers) - but similarly you would expect a solid verification of the qualification to occur.
> 
> Soon it'll be Christmas / New Years - and 2-4 weeks would have whizzed by just enjoying the holidays, hope you hear something soon



Hi, 

Thank you for your kind words. Turns out, I received the grant just before the holiday season. Also, I reckon there was no employment verification. Just got lucky 🍀 😁


----------



## Anhthi (Dec 21, 2018)

I have been following this topic many months, and now my first post as I got the golden email today. My timeline is as follows:
Lodgement date: 2 Jun 18
CO contact: 18 sep 18
Grant: 21 dec 18

CO contact for bank statement and super. I claimed 5pts for australian experience. Occupation: General Accountant.

Thank you for the information you shared here.

Hope you guys get your PR soon!!!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> On a side note, is there anyone got CO contact in October and currently are waiting for grant? 2018 is nearly coming to an end, so may be we can hope things will start flowing next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got CO contact in mid of September and still waiting!


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi, are you also waiting for your application to be finalised after getting contacted by the CO?
> 
> I was contacted in early October and I think unless your ANZCOS is on demand, for example Nurse,etc.. then your application might be looked at with a faster timeline comparing to Accounting, IT,etc... after getting CO contact. Average it takes 60-90 days after CO contact for an application to be finalised, if all docs and all things being supplied smoothly.
> 
> ...


Well, I think you are right as our CO contact happened on 29 May and still no Grant,no second CO contact. My PCC is expiring Jan second week, expecting another one for this reason only.. sad, very sad..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

frozen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Turns out, I received the grant just before the holiday season. Also, I reckon there was no employment verification. Just got lucky 🍀 😁


Hey bro, did you submit any employment documents with your application as you didn't claim any points for the same


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Granted

I received a direct grant today. Thank you for all the advises guys. I hope you guys get good news very soon as I believe they are moving faster on 190 applications now. All the best everyone. Merry Christmas to you all 

Please refer to the signature for the timeline.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-63689


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Ahri said:


> Granted
> 
> I received a direct grant today. Thank you for all the advises guys. I hope you guys get good news very soon as I believe they are moving faster on 190 applications now. All the best everyone. Merry Christmas to you all
> 
> ...


Congrats.. We too are waiting for the Visa as SS is ACT. Onshore applications are moving fast.. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Well, I think you are right as our CO contact happened on 29 May and still no Grant,no second CO contact. My PCC is expiring Jan second week, expecting another one for this reason only.. sad, very sad..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Keep the faith and hang on mate, it will come sooner or later. If it isnt a hassle to redo your PCC, you can try to do it again. All the best for your application.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Congrats.. We too are waiting for the Visa as SS is ACT. Onshore applications are moving fast..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


by jan 2nd week we may get grants to mate we don't know why they are neglecting our files for some guys 3rd 4th 5th cos at least their files are moving but our files since 6 months further assessment


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Keep the faith and hang on mate, it will come sooner or later. If it isnt a hassle to redo your PCC, you can try to do it again. All the best for your application.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Though it's a simple thing nowadays but the entire process and people involved in doing this kills the joy of it. Actually it can be a harassment, if you ask me. Wonder what they have been verifying since 8 months that couldn't be done.. alas.. such one sided affair we can't do anything but comply.. Thank you for the wishes and season's greetings to you and family too.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> by jan 2nd week we may get grants to mate we don't know why they are neglecting our files for some guys 3rd 4th 5th cos at least their files are moving but our files since 6 months further assessment


I hope so too as our nomination came in on the 3rd Jan 2018. What's your timeline.. ping me if you are on Tapatalk

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys , 

How is the grant timeline for 190 NSW this FY and 2017-18......as per immiaccount is 7-9 months but based on trends on myimmi seems 100-120 days if no CO contact.

Also any Honmg Kong folks here , since we can't get a HKG PCC w/o a CO letter so no chance of Direct Grant. Would like to know how long did it take after HKG PCC submitted (CO contact) if we have those folks here?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Granted
> 
> I received a direct grant today. Thank you for all the advises guys. I hope you guys get good news very soon as I believe they are moving faster on 190 applications now. All the best everyone. Merry Christmas to you all
> 
> ...


Congratulations,🍾.
Does DHA work on saturday???


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

garrychandi said:


> Hey bro, did you submit any employment documents with your application as you didn't claim any points for the same


Hi, Yes. I submitted payslips, offer letters, form 16 and bank statements in the absence of payslips. (as suggested by an expert on this forum) 🙂 Just submit whatever you have. And leave it to them to decide. I had 2.7 years experience excluding the 1 year deducted. So, I thought maybe just in case, it's required for them to verify the qualifying period of employment. 🏽

P. S : I'm a female candidate 😁 But that's okay.
All the best. 😇


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys 
Below is my timeline

Points: 75 
Vic Invite: 23//10/18
Visa lodged: 24/10/18
Occupation: Engineering technologist 
Onshore on 485 Visa

My medicals expired 29/11/18.
Will they ask me to do medicals again or it depends on case officer?
Havnt travelled overseas since i last done medicals. Will it help?

Once my case is as


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

ellay said:


> Congratulations,🍾.
> Does DHA work on saturday???


Thanks Ellay. I guess so as I received it mid-day


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

Ahri said:


> Granted
> 
> I received a direct grant today. Thank you for all the advises guys. I hope you guys get good news very soon as I believe they are moving faster on 190 applications now. All the best everyone. Merry Christmas to you all
> 
> Please refer to the signature for the timeline.


Hi Ahri,

Can you please help to provide me documentation formats for Employment Reference Letter, Statutory Declaration from Colleague, statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart, character_statutory_declaration etc which required to submit for the application.

Looking forward to your kind response. 

Thank you

Sham


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

shamilkpm said:


> Hi Ahri,
> 
> Can you please help to provide me documentation formats for Employment Reference Letter, Statutory Declaration from Colleague, statutory_declaration_with_organisation_chart, character_statutory_declaration etc which required to submit for the application.
> 
> ...


Hi Sham, I did not submit those documents but you can have a look at the Employment Reference Letter that I have just sent to your private message.


----------



## SoonPR (Oct 1, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Can you please share the letter with us?




Hi Kavipihu,

I am not sure whether sharing official document here will be good idea. But a new mail with attachment says that even if do not meet the criteria of initial entry date mentioned in my visa it wont impact my visa validity. Though it might take more time than usual at the airport for airlines to check the validity. As they will have to check for additional details before issuing boarding pass.

Regards
Anuj


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Can anyone give their expert opinion and predict when will DHA start picking up older cases.. Like the ones lodged in August 2018.. 261313..uploaded all docs.. Offshore and applying through an agent.. I have 80 points including 5 for SS.. Applied in NSW.. Some positive vibes needed...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hibamenai said:


> Can anyone give their expert opinion and predict when will DHA start picking up older cases.. Like the ones lodged in August 2018.. 261313..uploaded all docs.. Offshore and applying through an agent.. I have 80 points including 5 for SS.. Applied in NSW.. Some positive vibes needed...


You don’t need positive vibes from others

You have to remain positive yourself

All cases irrespective of the points or Anzsco codes are treated equally 
Cases are picked up on Seniority basis but after that it is the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents and the strength of the evidence which determines the extent of time taken for the grant

You have be patient and not get dejected hearing about other members grants

Remember for every grant given quicker there may be 2 grants which are delayed more then yours

cheers


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

NB said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give their expert opinion and predict when will DHA start picking up older cases.. Like the ones lodged in August 2018.. 261313..uploaded all docs.. Offshore and applying through an agent.. I have 80 points including 5 for SS.. Applied in NSW.. Some positive vibes needed...
> ...


Dear NB, 
Thank you for the words of wisdom and encouragement.. You are right.. I just need to keep positive.. All this news on people getting grants was making me feel negative.. Even thoughts of refusal were crossing my mind.. But now.. I will try keeping my cool.. 
Thanks again.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > hibamenai said:
> ...


Bro August lodgement is not that old that u should start thinking of rejection, I have seen people from January lodgement still waiting.


----------



## Irtazaarif (Dec 2, 2018)

Want expert opinion if some e know about a person who got 489 visa offshore suffering from rheumatoid arthritis. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

hibamenai said:


> Dear NB,
> Thank you for the words of wisdom and encouragement.. You are right.. I just need to keep positive.. All this news on people getting grants was making me feel negative.. Even thoughts of refusal were crossing my mind.. But now.. I will try keeping my cool..
> Thanks again.


Yes and I think you may find solace in knowing that I am also waiting in line and my lodgement date is 19 Feb 2018. So let's be positive together...

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
You guys are wonderful!! 

Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB,
> ...


I'm with you on it kavipihu.. 😊


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

Visa granted on 17 Dec.


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

burette said:


> Visa granted on 17 Dec.


Congrats bro.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,
I was a silent reader of this thread and I am very delighted to announce that we got the direct grant today. Below is my time line.

Structural Engineer 233214 (offshore). Age25, Exp15, Edu15, Eng10. EOI on 12-Apr-2018 : 189 & 190 (NSW) : 65+5 points. (withdrawn on 18-Sep-18)
EOI on 14-Aug-2018 : 190 (QLD) : 65+5 points 
Pre-invite (QLD) : 18-Sep-18
Invited (QLD) : 26-Sep-18
Lodged : 05-Oct-18
Grant : 24-Dec-18 (Direct Grant) 
Please add your case and update at


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent reader of this thread and I am very delighted to announce that we got the direct grant today. Below is my time line.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214 (offshore). Age25, Exp15, Edu15, Eng10. EOI on 12-Apr-2018 : 189 & 190 (NSW) : 65+5 points. (withdrawn on 18-Sep-18)
> ...


Congrats bro....


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Happy to announce that our 190 visa was granted today for my family of 4. It has been a very long journey, took us 259 days from lodge to visa grant due to numerous co requests, but it finally came true. Below is a summary of our timeline:
Lodge date: 9 April 2018
First Co contact: 7 August 2018 (requested for addtional employment references, deed poll for name change, and Australian PCC for husband as he studied there in 2001)
Second Co contact: 26 October (requested for deed poll for name change again as we were unable to find our copy and had tried to give them the evidence of name change via passports and school certificates. We finally got a copy of the deed poll and submitted it)
Third Co contact: 7 December (requested for form 815 for myself as i am a hep b carrier and for me to redo my medicals as it has expired)
Grant: 24 December 2018
Arrive before: 18 April 2019

To everyone waiting, your time will come. Pick up a hobby to get your mind away from the wait. We’ve waited so long that our excitement is rather contained now that we’ve gotten it. Will need a few days for the news to sink in. Godbless everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Happy to announce that our 190 visa was granted today for my family of 4. It has been a very long journey, took us 259 days from lodge to visa grant due to numerous co requests, but it finally came true. Below is a summary of our timeline:
> 
> Lodge date: 9 April 2018
> 
> ...




Congratulation to you and your family. Well deserved it. To get grant after 3 CO contacts is extraodinary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Having some free time due to holidays season
> 
> 1st week Jan back to the old grind
> 
> ...


Hi Brother,

I am in a situation that, my ex-company couldn't provide payslips earlier to to 2015 and tax form as well due to a disaster in HR systems.

Also in my bank statements salary credits only mention as "Auto pay credit" only.

Ex-company willing to give employment reference letter. 

Can you please advise how can i proceed further. ? 

Should I get any statutory Declaration from my ex-manager ? Can approach to Ex-Ceo who may also willing to provide statutory declaration but his status is retired now.

Please advice. Thank you.

Regards
Shamil

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks to all seniors on this forum for your help. Special mention goes to Isotonic for the encouragement when things seem bleak.


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Thanks to all seniors on this forum for your help. Special mention goes to Isotonic for the encouragement when things seem bleak.


Congratulations. Would you please advise the alternate of employment reference letter that had provided. 


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

I didn’t provide an alternate employment reference letter in the end. I approached my boss to ask for a reference letter and that was accepted. I previously provided superannuation statements, payslips and tax statements but the co still asked for more evidence.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

A quick query! Wanted to know if CO verifies employment details while carrying out / granting Assessment or he does it while granting visa?


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

I mean to say will he make telephonic verification call to my employer during assessment or granting visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShreyGotri said:


> I mean to say will he make telephonic verification call to my employer during assessment or granting visa ?


Which is your skills assessment agency ?

Cheers


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> I didnâ€t provide an alternate employment reference letter in the end. I approached my boss to ask for a reference letter and that was accepted. I previously provided superannuation statements, payslips and tax statements but the co still asked for more evidence.




Hi bro

Congratulations for your grant.

I need to know how many points you claimed for Experience?

And as you written you have provided PF statement for your experience. 

I want to know do you provided pf statement of full employment period or some part is missing.

As I provided few months less because my company deduct the pf after 6 month of my joining.

So that’s why I want to know. Any one pls help in this matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if one visa is granted, does the other take exceptionally long? I have got a 489 for SA but while waiting for the grant got invite for NSW 190. 489 got granted, however 190 is taking too much time, is it because 1 visa is granted? Or that doesnt affect. My agent says it does not matter, but I just wanted to check if anyone here has had or heard of a similar experience? All details in signature, thank you.


----------



## ShreyGotri (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> > I mean to say will he make telephonic verification call to my employer during assessment or granting visa ?
> ...


 Engineers Australia


----------



## falcon08 (Dec 16, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> I didnâ€t provide an alternate employment reference letter in the end. I approached my boss to ask for a reference letter and that was accepted. I previously provided superannuation statements, payslips and tax statements but the co still asked for more evidence.


Was it on the company letterhead or statutory declared? 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

It was on company letterhead.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

@erjaspal, i saw your private message earlier and have replied to you separately.


----------



## shamilkpm (Dec 22, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> @erjaspal, i saw your private message earlier and have replied to you separately.


Hi nic22 

Can you please provide me employment reference letter format. 

Thank you.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi,

I've received "Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination" today (24th Dec 2018) for Database Administrator. I'm in offshore, 75 point with state sponsor. 

Can anyone advise what are the other documents I can submit in addition to the required docs (CV, Skilled Declaration Form, Sill Assessment Result and language test) to add some value to my application?

Assessment Criteria: (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/migration-process/visa-nomination-and-assessment)
1. the ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria
2. the demand for individual skills, expertise and prospects of finding employment in Victoria
3. the suitability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market
4. commitment to settling in Victoria permanently. 

Considering above assessment criteria, is there any documents I can submit to prove that my occupation "Database Administrator" has demand (demand for individual skills, expertise and prospects) in Victoria? For instance, search result of job openings of "Database Administrator" in Victoria from some job portals?

Also, how do I prove "the suitability of qualifications, skills and experience"? Is positive ACS skill assessment is enough for this or any other optional documents can be added here?

Your quick thoughts are highly appreciate as I'm planning to lodge application by end of this week.

Thank you.


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've received "Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination" today (24th Dec 2018) for Database Administrator. I'm in offshore, 75 point with state sponsor.
> 
> ...


Hi Ocpdbamunna

May I know what date did you apply for the pre-invitation /ITA?

Regards
Raksp


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've received "Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination" today (24th Dec 2018) for Database Administrator. I'm in offshore, 75 point with state sponsor.
> 
> ...


Include resume with format as mentioned on vic website. Make sure it has all DBA related skills mentioned. Add good references from work on resume.
You can include search results for job portals showing demand of anzsco in vic.
Commitment statement will be asked if vic feels like doing that, depends case to case. You can add your own if want.
Skill assessment, pte score card to be included. If onshore then share your deputation/offer letter/appointment letter and submit confirmation of employement statement signed by your employer/sponsor.

You have to add skilled declaration form, link is below.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

File in nomination within 14 days. You can always update them of more docs through mail.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

shamilkpm said:


> Hi nic22
> 
> Can you please provide me employment reference letter format.
> 
> ...


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

Check page 13 of acs guidelines , you will get format for reference letter. Above is link for same.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Can PCC be obtained directly from police station in India or we have to go through passport website only??


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Through Passport website only!!


Spin said:


> Can PCC be obtained directly from police station in India or we have to go through passport website only??


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Does anyone know if one visa is granted, does the other take exceptionally long? I have got a 489 for SA but while waiting for the grant got invite for NSW 190. 489 got granted, however 190 is taking too much time, is it because 1 visa is granted? Or that doesnt affect. My agent says it does not matter, but I just wanted to check if anyone here has had or heard of a similar experience? All details in signature, thank you.


Merry Christmas guys. Hope all your grants come soon. Still checking if anyone knows the answer to my question. Thank you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

theotherashish said:


> Does anyone know if one visa is granted, does the other take exceptionally long? I have got a 489 for SA but while waiting for the grant got invite for NSW 190. 489 got granted, however 190 is taking too much time, is it because 1 visa is granted? Or that doesnt affect. My agent says it does not matter, but I just wanted to check if anyone here has had or heard of a similar experience? All details in signature, thank you.




Indeed, I was also wondering a while why it is talking a longer time for you when just a visa in a similar skilled category was approved. 190 processing time has been reduced substantially reduced in the recent days and I wish you shall be getting that at the earliest. In any case it doesn’t stops you to move to straight into NSW as your 190 grant even with CO(I wish not) should not span more than 8 months. No need to worry about fulfilling the obligations for 489 as you will get 190 soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Indeed, I was also wondering a while why it is talking a longer time for you when just a visa in a similar skilled category was approved. 190 processing time has been reduced substantially reduced in the recent days and I wish you shall be getting that at the earliest. In any case it doesn’t stops you to move to straight into NSW as your 190 grant even with CO(I wish not) should not span more than 8 months. No need to worry about fulfilling the obligations for 489 as you will get 190 soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your message Raj. I also dont know its taking so much time. My friends who applied after me (same points, stream and occupation) have also got it. I was thinking its because I have a 489 they are not granting it. Hope that is not the case. The immi account says 7 - 9 months. Hopefully in Jan they will give the visa. We are anyway going to live with a friend in Adelaide, SA for a month. Lets hope everything pans out ok. Merry Christmas  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I got CO Contact for Re-submit form 80 due to some mistake. and i upload it into other section.
Is it ok to upload form 80 into other section. or it create any issue.

Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got CO Contact for Re-submit form 80 due to some mistake. and i upload it into other section.
> Is it ok to upload form 80 into other section. or it create any issue.
> ...


You should upload it in the correct section, as that is where the CO will look for it

If you still have slots available. Upload it again in the correct slot

Cheers


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NB said:


> You should upload it in the correct section, as that is where the CO will look for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply.

I have pending slot. If I upload it again then it will create any issue or not? Ok 
Because I already submitted it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Raksp said:


> Hi Ocpdbamunna
> 
> May I know what date did you apply for the pre-invitation /ITA?
> 
> ...



I lodged new EOI on 21st Dec 2018 and got invitation on next working day (24th Dec 2018).


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Include resume with format as mentioned on vic website. Make sure it has all DBA related skills mentioned. Add good references from work on resume.
> You can include search results for job portals showing demand of anzsco in vic.
> Commitment statement will be asked if vic feels like doing that, depends case to case. You can add your own if want.
> Skill assessment, pte score card to be included. If onshore then share your deputation/offer letter/appointment letter and submit confirmation of employement statement signed by your employer/sponsor.
> ...



Hi himsrj,

Thank you very much for your valuable feedback. It is really helpful for me and hope others will get benefitted also.

Special thanks for sharing about Commitment statement. I was not aware of it at all. Do you think I can include job search results from job portals in Commitment Statement itself or I should make a separate document for this?

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nicc227 said:


> Thanks to all seniors on this forum for your help. Special mention goes to Isotonic for the encouragement when things seem bleak.


Thanks mate, it makes things heaps easier having a community to ride things out with. Hope you have a great break with your loved ones!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi himsrj,
> 
> Special thanks for sharing about Commitment statement. I was not aware of it at all. Do you think I can include job search results from job portals in Commitment Statement itself or I should make a separate document for this?
> 
> Thank you.


Make 2 seprate document's. VIC asks for commitment statement on case 2 case basis, better mail them when asked for.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

mastrmind said:


> Hi Guys, me and my wife have been granted our 190 visa today.
> 
> We lodged the visa on 5th October 2018.
> 
> I have been silently reading the comments, So thought of sharing the good news with you guys.


Congratulations buddy...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Adeline0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

unknown987 said:


> I had a similar case with EA and DIAP,
> 
> I submitted in one file both scanned copies with a a brief statement the reason why I shared both.
> 
> Btw i got my grant letter today.


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

pyajcoin said:


> Hi All-
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I have received the much awaited golden email today (myself ,spouse and 2 kids).
> ANZSCO- 261112
> Visa lodgement date- 22 March 2018
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Jay19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant(NSW) today
> 
> ...


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Paaz21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the Grace of God, would like to inform you that my wife and I received our long awaited Golden mail today this morning. It came unexpectedly and it was worth a wait.
> My advice to those still waiting, is to have patience and be calm. Your day will definitely come sooner than you think.
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

quang said:


> Hi guys, I'm happy to share everyone, I received grant letter this morning (8:10 AM GMT+7) for my family. Thank you so much. My timeline is in signature.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

congrats mate!


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

We have recently received our 190 grant for NSW. The IED is 12th April 2019. We are planning to go to Australia in the 3rd week of March. But initially we are going to Melbourne as I have my sister in law staying there and we can save on the rental expense. We will be searching for jobs in sydney from Melbourne and will be moving to Sydney after either of us gets a job. My question is will there be any issue if we enter Sydney after the IED i.e 12th April. Since its a state sponsored Visa, someone told me that we need to enter Sydney first and that too before the IED. I am not sure about this and could not find any such condition on the home affairs website. Experts Pls advise on the above issue.

Thanks.

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Sam_2810 said:


> We have recently received our 190 grant for NSW. The IED is 12th April 2019. We are planning to go to Australia in the 3rd week of March. But initially we are going to Melbourne as I have my sister in law staying there and we can save on the rental expense. We will be searching for jobs in sydney from Melbourne and will be moving to Sydney after either of us gets a job. My question is will there be any issue if we enter Sydney after the IED i.e 12th April. Since its a state sponsored Visa, someone told me that we need to enter Sydney first and that too before the IED. I am not sure about this and could not find any such condition on the home affairs website. Experts Pls advise on the above issue.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I have a very good MARA agent and I asked her the same question after I read somewhere on the 190 description that you have to move to the sate "within a reasonable amount of time". As long as you are properly applying for jobs etc and eventually end up there after a few weeks / months I don't think anyone will care. If I don't have a job lined up when I go, my plan is to land in the state of sponsorship get a room on air bnb for a week or two start taking care of things there (drivers license, ABN number etc) and then go to a different state / city where I can stay at no cost and apply to jobs from there, and once I get a job from my state of sponsorship then just move there for the job and then bring out the family. 

My agent said that should be fine. 

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

*Police Certificate*

Hi, 

Can someone please clarify, if I need to submit a police clearance for 190 visa from my home country when I haven't lived there since 2004 ( I was 17 when I left), and now I'm a citizen of a different country. 

Please advise


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Jay19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received my 190 visa grant(NSW) today
> 
> ...


Congrats again! May I ask if it's a requirement for NSW to have a current job when visa is applied? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dkislit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please clarify, if I need to submit a police clearance for 190 visa from my home country when I haven't lived there since 2004 ( I was 17 when I left), and now I'm a citizen of a different country.
> 
> Please advise


Logically your home country is now the one whose passport you have

Let’s see if the co still asks for the pcc

Cheers


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyad said:


> I have a very good MARA agent and I asked her the same question after I read somewhere on the 190 description that you have to move to the sate "within a reasonable amount of time". As long as you are properly applying for jobs etc and eventually end up there after a few weeks / months I don't think anyone will care. If I don't have a job lined up when I go, my plan is to land in the state of sponsorship get a room on air bnb for a week or two start taking care of things there (drivers license, ABN number etc) and then go to a different state / city where I can stay at no cost and apply to jobs from there, and once I get a job from my state of sponsorship then just move there for the job and then bring out the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!!
Thanks for ur quick response.

As of now

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> Great!!
> Thanks for ur quick response.
> 
> As of now
> ...


As of now, I don't have a job in Sydney.. Will search for the same once I am there.. What u are saying makes sense, but there are some personal commitments due to which I have to go to Melbourne first. So if that is the case, do we have to inform the Home affairs that we will be entering Australia through Melbourne (The immigration stamp will be that of Melbourne Airport)

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> As of now, I don't have a job in Sydney.. Will search for the same once I am there.. What u are saying makes sense, but there are some personal commitments due to which I have to go to Melbourne first. So if that is the case, do we have to inform the Home affairs that we will be entering Australia through Melbourne (The immigration stamp will be that of Melbourne Airport)
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> ...


There are no immigration stamps put in passports in Australia 

Secondly where you enter is immaterial 

Cheers


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

NB said:


> Logically your home country is now the one whose passport you have
> 
> Let’s see if the co still asks for the pcc
> 
> Cheers


I'll let you know if they do. I know i'm super late to the party here and I should have thought about this question before. I hope you can answer it - so I've got a positive TRA assessment and a diploma ( 14 months) in my relevant occupation. Do I get 10 points for that? Who needs to recognize my diploma? TRA stated that my effective date of employment is the date I've graduated on. 

I would really appreciate your answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dkislit said:


> I'll let you know if they do. I know i'm super late to the party here and I should have thought about this question before. I hope you can answer it - so I've got a positive TRA assessment and a diploma ( 14 months) in my relevant occupation. Do I get 10 points for that? Who needs to recognize my diploma? TRA stated that my effective date of employment is the date I've graduated on.
> 
> I would really appreciate your answer.


No idea about TRA processes and rules

Cheers


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

NB said:


> No idea about TRA processes and rules
> 
> Cheers


No problem. So how do people get their diplomas and degrees assessed?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

dkislit said:


> No problem. So how do people get their diplomas and degrees assessed?


During skills assessment the assessing authority does it, no?


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

Anyad said:


> During skills assessment the assessing authority does it, no?


No TRA I assume, the only thing that it said ( besides that I was successful) 

TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 22 March 2011 ( which my graduation date, don't know if that means my diploma was recognised or not). 

Very confusing.


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

dkislit said:


> No TRA I assume, the only thing that it said ( besides that I was successful)
> 
> TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
> skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 22 March 2011 ( which my graduation date, don't know if that means my diploma was recognised or not).
> ...


Sorry I meant to say TRA doesn't say anything about the diploma, the only thing that it said ( besides that I was successful) 

TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 22 March 2011 ( which my graduation date, don't know if that means my diploma was recognised or not).


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Any idea when DHA resumes office?


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Guys what if someone gets pregnant while waiting for the visa? I mean do they allow to travel pregnant women? If not will they extend their entery date? Please help.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Any idea when DHA resumes office?


As per email from GSM Allocation MHA

Please note the following office closure dates:

Tuesday 25 December 2018
Wednesday 26 December 2018
Thursday 27 December 2018
Tuesday 1 January 2019


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Guys what if someone gets pregnant while waiting for the visa? I mean do they allow to travel pregnant women? If not will they extend their entery date? Please help.


You would need to update them on your situation so that they can deal with it accordingly.


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Wishing everyone a very happy new year, peeps in OZ already celebrating  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy new year!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your mail.

Happy new year to you and your family!!



erjaspal75 said:


> As per email from GSM Allocation MHA
> 
> Please note the following office closure dates:
> 
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Happy new year to you too!


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Happy new year.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

Is there any Whatsapp group for people awaiting 190 Grant. Can anyone message me the admin details and I can send him/her my number to get myself added. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!

Visa lodge date - 10 Sep

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


So after a sudden death from Dec 24 to Jan 1 190 has picked up again.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations man...


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congratulations man...


Thanks mate

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Congratulations dude! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Congratulations dude!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks mate, you will get yours soon! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations. You code?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

ocpdbamunna said:


> I lodged new EOI on 21st Dec 2018 and got invitation on next working day (24th Dec 2018).


Hi ocpdbamunna,

Good to hear such a great news!!!. 

I am also in the same aboard DBA profession ANZSCO 262111, but my total including SS - 65 points.
However, Feb-2019 5 point will be added for experience. The total points will be 70 with SS. Could you share your total breakdown points in order to understand, to whom Vic State are considering to sponsor.


Age: 25
Edu: 15
IELTS: 20
Exp: 0
SS: 5
EOI: 04th-July-2018

BR


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Kakkirala said:


> Hi all
> I m silent observer of this forum
> Today morning I received direct grant email
> Visa lodge date 2 nd August
> ...


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

So is there a new 190 visa lodge grant gang of 2019 group?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> So is there a new 190 visa lodge grant gang of 2019 group?




Yes
*** 190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019 ***
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1470644&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asoufan (Jun 21, 2018)

*Granted Visa*

Dears, I was granted a visa under 189 on November 2018 through IMMI accounting attaching the visa documents.
I'm not asked to do any further step like printing visa on my passport or doing the biometrics. is this normal?
should i just print out those pages and travel?
Thank you,


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that we have received our visas today...of all the days I never expected today as I am on vacation driving the Great Pacific Drive in Sydney... this forum has been of great help and I can never thank enough... I wish you all a happy New year and a speedy grant!
> 
> Visa lodge date - 10 Sep
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asoufan said:


> Dears, I was granted a visa under 189 on November 2018 through IMMI accounting attaching the visa documents.
> I'm not asked to do any further step like printing visa on my passport or doing the biometrics. is this normal?
> should i just print out those pages and travel?
> Thank you,


That’s correct
It’s a e visa
You can verify the same through VEVO
Check the spellings of all applicants and passport numbers minutely to ensure that there is no mistake
Just carry a printout of the grant and that is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## asoufan (Jun 21, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> It’s a e visa
> You can verify the same through VEVO
> Check the spellings of all applicants and passport numbers minutely to ensure that there is no mistake
> ...


Thank you so much, I did checked on VEVO and all was ok.

Cheers


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

Is there any candidates who have started getting preinvite having EOI date after 1 st oct 2018


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any candidates who have started getting preinvite having EOI date after 1 st oct 2018


Yeah NSW.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Yeah NSW.


Congratulations!!!!
Could you please share you anzsco code and points and eoi date.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Could you please share you anzsco code and points and eoi date.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!

Gosh, I'll need to save this somewhere:

Anzsco was Management Consultant
I put in my EOI with the updated PTE-A exam sometime in November and hat preinvite I think in 6 days and submitted everything (documents and paid the $300) 9 am the next morning (7 days after EOI) and had the nomination by 2pm. 

Very lucky I think. Very very fortunate and blessed.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 's really great!!!

Have you applied with 80 points including state sponsorship?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

panne05 said:


> That 's really great!!!
> 
> Have you applied with 80 points including state sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


75 with state sponsorship. I think there is an order which helps them prioritize and I think for that month MC was pretty high. Also I have perfect PTE-A score and even though it didn't garner any extra points I do have a master's degree (Although not sure that reflected in the EOI)

Plus I have the best MARA agent on the planet


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyad said:


> 75 with state sponsorship. I think there is an order which helps them prioritize and I think for that month MC was pretty high. Also I have perfect PTE-A score and even though it didn't garner any extra points I do have a master's degree (Although not sure that reflected in the EOI)
> 
> Plus I have the best MARA agent on the planet


Thanks for your valuable replies.

I have also applied with 75 points but I an not holding any master degree .

I am bachelor graduate.

Do you think,

Masters degree could be an effective factor?

Or there is any other thing ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Thanks for your valuable replies.
> 
> I have also applied with 75 points but I an not holding any master degree .
> 
> ...


I don't think Master's Degree counts, but there is a NSW 190 topic buried not too deep somewhere where recently someone posted the official priority list. I think no.1 on the list is what is your skill, then English points maybe? 

Not sure.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys, I had a question. Is it a legal obligation or moral obligation to live in the state for 2 years. What if you can prove to the state that you are unable to find a job.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys, I had a question. Is it a legal obligation or moral obligation to live in the state for 2 years. What if you can prove to the state that you are unable to find a job.


Not sure. But even if it is "just" a moral obligation...

I would not want to start off being immoral in my new home.


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all, I am very excited to inform you all that I got my grant on 03/01/2019. Best of luck to you all for the grant.
Visa lodged: 27/10/2018
Visa Grant: 03/01/2019
Occu: Structural Engineer.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Tsh116070 said:


> Hi all, I am very excited to inform you all that I got my grant on 03/01/2019. Best of luck to you all for the grant.
> 
> Visa lodged: 27/10/2018
> 
> ...


Hey congrats !!!!!!

When did you lodge you EOI?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi 
Congratulations 
190 or 189


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Tsh116070 said:


> Hi all, I am very excited to inform you all that I got my grant on 03/01/2019. Best of luck to you all for the grant.
> 
> Visa lodged: 27/10/2018
> 
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

debeash said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


its 190.


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi
> Congratulations
> 190 or 189


Thanks...its 190


----------



## Tsh116070 (Oct 2, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hey congrats !!!!!!
> 
> When did you lodge you EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks... lodged my EOI on 13/08/2018 
Invitation on 10/10/2018


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Tsh116070 said:


> Thanks... lodged my EOI on 13/08/2018
> Invitation on 10/10/2018


congrats TSH , are you offshore or onshore & your ANZSCO pls.?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Tsh116070 said:


> Thanks... lodged my EOI on 13/08/2018
> 
> Invitation on 10/10/2018


With how many points and which state?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Got invited on 21/12/18 and lodged on the 29th. Wondering would it be earlier for Graduate stream applicants of WA to be granted (Studied Masters in Perth)?
Thanks for all the information in this thread. Appreciate it 


ANZSCO: 233211 
EOI 190 WA: 09-Nov-2018 
State Nomination Invitation: 16-Nov-2018
Invited: 19-Dec-2018 for 190 WA 
Lodged: 29-Dec 2018 190 WA 
Grant:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got invited on 21/12/18 and lodged on the 29th. Wondering would it be earlier for Graduate stream applicants of WA to be granted (Studied Masters in Perth)?
> Thanks for all the information in this thread. Appreciate it
> ...


Doubt it mate - once you lodge it is up to DHA to prioritise the pipeline - but generally it seems to be 3-4 months for the visa to be finalised if you don't require a CO contact - of course there are exceptions.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my visa application on 13th Dec, ANZSCO code 261111, 190 for NSW. Any thoughts when I can expect CO contact.
Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application on 13th Dec, ANZSCO code 261111, 190 for NSW. Any thoughts when I can expect CO contact.
> Thanks


Depends on your point and luck. From what I have read in comments from senior it's good to have 75 points to secure the state invite but still there ain't a guarantee that one will get it for sure with 75 points. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

sketchjar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application on 13th Dec, ANZSCO code 261111, 190 for NSW. Any thoughts when I can expect CO contact.
> Thanks



No one can predict that. The average waiting period for CO contact is 3-4 months as seen these days. For some it happens in a month or also after 6 months. If you have uploaded all docs including Form 80 then you can expect a direct grant hopefully. All the best!


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

shedgepranay said:


> No one can predict that. The average waiting period for CO contact is 3-4 months as seen these days. For some it happens in a month or also after 6 months. If you have uploaded all docs including Form 80 then you can expect a direct grant hopefully. All the best!


Hi,

Yes I have uploaded everything including Form 80. Waiting anxiety is really annoying. 
layball:


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Depends on your point and luck. From what I have read in comments from senior it's good to have 75 points to secure the state invite but still there ain't a guarantee that one will get it for sure with 75 points.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have 80 points with superior English. Is there any relation between Visa Grant and Points as well?


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

Grant and points
I don’t think relation between points and grant


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sketchjar said:


> I have 80 points with superior English. Is there any relation between Visa Grant and Points as well?


There is a small relation between points and grant.

If you have got lower points no invitation and hence no grant.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is a small relation between points and grant.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have got lower points no invitation and hence no grant.


When you say relation with points that means
english test points or overall points.

For eg pte 10 points and overall 75 points including state sponcer.

Then what does matter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> sketchjar said:
> 
> 
> > I have 80 points with superior English. Is there any relation between Visa Grant and Points as well?
> ...


I think u guys are misinterpreting what he said, he has already got invitation and have lodged the visa.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

panne05 said:


> When you say relation with points that means
> english test points or overall points.
> 
> For eg pte 10 points and overall 75 points including state sponcer.
> ...


If lodged visa the only thing that is having an effect on your visa application is any fake documents.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If lodged visa the only thing that is having an effect on your visa application is any fake documents.


Yup correct!!!!!!

But to receive an invite from state to lodge a nomination,on what basis state is giving preference?

Are they considering English test points in case of applications having overall equal points to decide priority?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

panne05 said:


> Yup correct!!!!!!
> 
> But to receive an invite from state to lodge a nomination,on what basis state is giving preference?
> 
> ...


The one particular word is SKILL.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> The one particular word is SKILL.


Thanks for clarification...
That means points with priority skill does matter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

panne05 said:


> Thanks for clarification...
> That means points with priority skill does matter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Points does not matter in case of 190 at all.

I was at 80 points in my occupation and at the time people with 60 +5 also got their invite but mine refuse since I am skill less or to be in their language ineligible.

If it was point based there is no need to separate 189 and 190.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> I think u guys are misinterpreting what he said, he has already got invitation and have lodged the visa.


Correct. I would not be posting in this group if visa was not lodged. Anyways, looks like no one really knows if there is a correlation between points vs visa grant.


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

Tsh116070 said:


> Hi all, I am very excited to inform you all that I got my grant on 03/01/2019. Best of luck to you all for the grant.
> Visa lodged: 27/10/2018
> Visa Grant: 03/01/2019
> Occu: Structural Engineer.


Now that's what you call the PERFECT New Year's Present!

Congratulations! 

On a side note, I should've chosen structural engineering instead of computer engineering in college


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> I have 80 points with superior English. Is there any relation between Visa Grant and Points as well?


Sorry my bad. I thought you are talking about EOI. My apologies. There is no relation between points and visa grant. Only documents should be all proper and uploaded. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> panne05 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say relation with points that means
> ...


Hey George, they sent mail to my HR for employment verification, my HR replied to them that all the info provided is correct, they also state my designation and date of joining but mentioned that my reference letter (which I got signed from my ex-supervisor) is not signed by authorised person. What do u hink can be the consequences of this? I m very nervous about this.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Hey George, they sent mail to my HR for employment verification, my HR replied to them that all the info provided is correct, they also state my designation and date of joining but mentioned that my reference letter (which I got signed from my ex-supervisor) is not signed by authorised person. What do u hink can be the consequences of this? I m very nervous about this.




When did they email to your HR?
Also pls share your timeline. When u logged and when CO contact you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

I lodged on 30th September and CO contacted me in mid of December for more evidence and same day to my HR as well.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys what are my chances for NSW 190. 

Age 30
English 20
Education 15
Aus study 5
Regional Study 5

75 + 5. Occupation is Accountant


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> I lodged on 30th September and CO contacted me in mid of December for more evidence and same day to my HR as well.




What he requested for more employment evidence? And what was upload by you at time of logged application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hibamenai said:


> My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..


Sorry to hear the rough season you and your husband are going through - as far as I know, your 190 visa can be finalised when you are onshore / offshore.

If you are changing address for more than 14 days, you would have to update DHA about that (you can do so via Immiaccount). 

Otherwise changing employers / being unemployed / moving to a different country etc. shouldn't be an issue - the only other change of circumstances is for things that will affect any answers on your application form (e.g. relationship status, children).


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged on 30th September and CO contacted me in mid of December for more evidence and same day to my HR as well.
> ...


Do u have answer to my question as well?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..




I can completely empathise with you. I’m on my notice period and I’ll be out of a job in a week’s time. The wife also quit her job a year back to take care of the kid. We shall be burning through our savings now to sustain ourselves till we get the grant! Life’s a lot more difficult at the moment  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Hey George, they sent mail to my HR for employment verification, my HR replied to them that all the info provided is correct, they also state my designation and date of joining but mentioned that my reference letter (which I got signed from my ex-supervisor) is not signed by authorised person. What do u hink can be the consequences of this? I m very nervous about this.


Really I have no idea on this but I believe it is not of a problem if it was an SD from a colleague.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I can completely empathise with you. I’m on my notice period and I’ll be out of a job in a week’s time. The wife also quit her job a year back to take care of the kid. We shall be burning through our savings now to sustain ourselves till we get the grant! Life’s a lot more difficult at the moment
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Moral from this what I understand is that don't leave the job until unless you have the Visa in hand. Otherwise, we have to face a lot of struggles.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Moral from this what I understand is that don't leave the job until unless you have the Visa in hand. Otherwise, we have to face a lot of struggles.




Well, it wasn’t voluntary man. Was asked to leave. Project got over and we are now downsizing. I would’ve loved to stay on till the grant came in


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, it wasn’t voluntary man. Was asked to leave. Project got over and we are now downsizing. I would’ve loved to stay on till the grant came in


Yeah, I understand I was just preferring to others that don't leave your job until you get the grant as a mail. Even I also have the tendency to leave the job but I am somehow surviving in the present job.:mad2: Even I know one person who resigned from her job at the time of invitation but the point calculation for her was not correct so that she was unable to lodge visa and when counted 5 points less and after that, there was no chance of an invite this year. 

So better sorry than.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

hibamenai said:


> My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..


Sorry to hear about the ordeal you are going through. I would suggest you not to resign and try to cope with this situation. I know it is quite difficult but just try to manage it. From your grant's perspective, i guess you only have to update your change in circumstances if you resign. I hope you receive your grant soon.


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I would really appreciate any suggestion for my case. CO contacts for my spouse's functional English evidence. He took a PTE test which has the overall score of 37 but speaking skill is only 26 (Listening, reading and writing are all above 30). Just wondering if he satisfies the requirement of functional English?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys what are my chances for NSW 190.
> 
> Age 30
> English 20
> ...


Less as accountant 189 is staying at 85 in 189 so all people with 80 have applied already so with 75 less chances.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what are my chances for NSW 190.
> ...


You can get at 75 points


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, I understand I was just preferring to others that don't leave your job until you get the grant as a mail. Even I also have the tendency to leave the job but I am somehow surviving in the present job.:mad2: Even I know one person who resigned from her job at the time of invitation but the point calculation for her was not correct so that she was unable to lodge visa and when counted 5 points less and after that, there was no chance of an invite this year.
> 
> So better sorry than.


Same here ! not to crib out in unison , but the pressure i am at work , i just want to run away from work and want some peace of mind . waiting for the grant too add even more pressure and tension with each passing day . I just went throught the tracker and realized i am the only person left out without any info from DHA among people who lodged 10 days ahead and behind me and ppl from oct already started getting grants  even though tracker is only a sample of cases, thinking about it makes me wanna crawl into a hole and cry  

As josey mentioned quitting the job is not an option . Just hang in there and count your days . good times are around for all in pain  If you are financially stable to handle the time without job its your sole decision  
we just need to keep our prayes and hopes high .:amen:
Stay positive and be positive  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Andy Nguyen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate any suggestion for my case. CO contacts for my spouse's functional English evidence. He took a PTE test which has the overall score of 37 but speaking skill is only 26 (Listening, reading and writing are all above 30). Just wondering if he satisfies the requirement of functional English?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


No , he does not meet the Functional English requirement . It has to be above 30 in all 4 sections.

Refer below link

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Andy Nguyen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate any suggestion for my case. CO contacts for my spouse's functional English evidence. He took a PTE test which has the overall score of 37 but speaking skill is only 26 (Listening, reading and writing are all above 30). Just wondering if he satisfies the requirement of functional English?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


I m sore that's enough.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Andy Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


It says 'an average band score of 4.5' then why you think it's not enough?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> It says 'an average band score of 4.5' then why you think it's not enough?


It clearly mentions the below 

IELTS : An average band score of at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components

PTE : An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components

I think the above is self explanatory . The scoring is done for each test component . You need the min marks as mentioned for each component i.e L/R/W/S 

if you dont get the required score in any one of the component you dont meet the requirement . The average of 4 component is not taken into consideration .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Mods ,

Can you pelase close this thread and provide a link to the 2019 Thread so that we can have all the discussions on one thread and not post in multiple threads so that it can be easy for us to follow 

cheers
Santosh


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> It clearly mentions the below
> 
> IELTS : An average band score of at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components
> 
> ...


I already read this and this makes me confused as it says "An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components"". How do we understand the overall band score here? I have checked for other level requirements (such as vocational), it is very straight forward: At least 36 for each of the 4 test components".

Also, I check another link (Sorry I could not attach the link) (The associated link on the top of the page that you referred to), it still says : A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

I really confused here and would expect to have some sort of confirmation from you guys. I asked my MA but he also said overall 30 is enough.

Thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Mods ,
> 
> Can you pelase close this thread and provide a link to the 2019 Thread so that we can have all the discussions on one thread and not post in multiple threads so that it can be easy for us to follow
> 
> ...




Here you go: *** 190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019 ***
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1470644&share_type=t


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Andy Nguyen said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > It clearly mentions the below
> ...


My agent also told me 4.5 overall is required. I have applied visa with the same score and CO didn't say anything about the score in the first contact. So I m assuming it is fine.


----------



## MikeySA (Jan 7, 2019)

*NSW 190 liklihood*

What's the likelihood and potential time to wait for a NSW nomination for an external auditor with 80+5 points?

Score for English is 20 and 7 years experience.


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Is it mandatory to apply for visa along with dependents? My consultant says that too many questions will be asked if we dont apply for dependent. Is it true??


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, I hope you all will be doing fine. I am going to apply for 190 with 70 points. My occupation is Electrical Engineer 233311. What do you guys think which state will invite me? And Do I stand a chance with these points? 
My points are: 30 age, 15 education, 20 language, 5 experience.

Your suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..
> ...


As always your words come as a breeze of peace.. Thank you for always listening 😊
My agent however said that if I go back to my country and leave my current situation.. This will delay my case... I'm confused..


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > My life is at a standstill.. Unable to take any decisions and it is getting difficult to cope.. My husband lost his job and managing on a single salary in UAE is not easy. I want to wrap up and go back to my country.. Meaning i will have to leave my job too.. Can someone please tell me how will this affect my case.. Lodged on 11.08.2018 under 261313..all docs uploaded upfront along with PCC's and medical.. Need advice..
> ...


Awwww... I hope we all get the needed grant soon...


----------



## zaynimran (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi all - I have applied for software engineer with 70 points for NSW and Victoria. I submitted EOI yesterday. Can some one guide me as to how much time this will take approximately and if these points are decent enough ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sowshna said:


> Is it mandatory to apply for visa along with dependents? My consultant says that too many questions will be asked if we dont apply for dependent. Is it true??


Is your consultant a MARA agent? (do note that is the bare minimum in terms of standards).

You can always mark your spouse/children as non-migrating members of your family unit - that is completely fine as far as I know. 

They will likely still be required to complete PCC's (if applicable) and potentially meet the health requirement. 

I added my partner to my pending 190 visa after lodging, so that option is there too (via Form 1436) if you change your mind half-way.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hibamenai said:


> As always your words come as a breeze of peace.. Thank you for always listening 😊
> My agent however said that if I go back to my country and leave my current situation.. This will delay my case... I'm confused..


As far as I know, you only have to prove your claims as per your EOI - nothing more - apart from meeting the character and health requirements (if applicable) for other members of your family unit / secondary applicants. 

Moving to your home country may change the CO team working on your case, that's all I can think of, but that is me speculating too. I have anecdotal evidence to suggest this may not happen either as CO's CO teams work on specific visa subclasses / citizenship / state (if for 190/489) when it comes to GSM visas (I'm sure the same CO teams may cover multiple visa subclasses too). 

After you lodge your visa, you can change jobs / get a promotion / leave your job, get married or get divorced, have children etc. none of that will affect your visa processing as far as I am aware - as long as you let the department know of any changes that are relevant (e.g. marital status, children, address changes). 

Life happens and that is expected  - don't feel trapped. 

If you PM me, I'll share a thread on another forum where a well respected MARA agent answers questions from the public (he might take 1-1.5 weeks cause he does so based on his workload) in case you want to double check.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone..

Wanted to know if IED can be extended? Me and my wife recently received our 190 PR with IED as 12th April 2019. We had decided to go to Australia in 3rd week of March, but my father in law passed away couple of days back. My mother in law is alone here. So it is not possible for ur to leave before the IED. One option is that we go there on validation visit for a couple of days and come back, but that will mean additional cost. Someone advised me that the IED can be extended. Pls advise the process, timelines and probability of the IED getting extended.

Thanks. 

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

According to immi tracker's record, DHA is picking up Jun, Jul cases.😊


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi to all
I got Granted today 

Visa Lodgment 17/Oct/2018
QLD
Mechanical Engineer
Onshore


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi to all
> I got Granted today
> 
> Visa Lodgment 17/Oct/2018
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi to all
> I got Granted today
> 
> Visa Lodgment 17/Oct/2018
> ...


Mid-Oct cases being finalised / CO contacted it seems, awesome news!

Any Immitracker gurus here able to see where CO contact cases are up to according to the tracker?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mid-Oct cases being finalised / CO contacted it seems, awesome news!
> 
> 
> 
> Any Immitracker gurus here able to see where CO contact cases are up to according to the tracker?




On 8 January 26 Nov and 27 Nov CO contacts got grant shown on immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> On 8 January 26 Nov and 27 Nov CO contacts got grant shown on immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, that's comforting to know. I have it in my head to wait 2-4 months at least, so anything earlier is icing on the cake.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Soubhi1984 said:


> Hi to all
> I got Granted today
> 
> Visa Lodgment 17/Oct/2018
> ...


Congrats bro
In your immi account , did your status changed from received to something else before grant or it stayed recieved until today to finilized


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm very delighted to tell you guys that I and my husband received our grants today. Thank you everyone! Special thanks to NB and all others who replied to our questions.

All the best for everyone and wish you all a grant soon

Application lodged: 29th March 2018
1st CO contact: 23rd June 2018 for Consent to Disclosure form
Grant: 10th Jan 2019
Visa type: 190 NSW SS
Profession: Registered Nurse
Points: 65+5


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry, just a small correction in the last post regards to points.
My points were 75. (70+5 SS)


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats.. We too are waiting for the Visa as SS is ACT. Onshore applications are moving fast..
> ...


At least you got in the second week of January is not me congratulations bro.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

This is the new thread for Grants 2019

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a.html


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Please close this thread admins.


----------

